# The blindfold race!



## javirk (Jan 19, 2011)

THE BLINDFOLD RACE!​

Hi cubers!​
I make this thread to do the same than in other races, like sub-20 race or sub-30race and to help you to improve your times in this category.

The idea to do this came me yesterday, when I realise there are not any "blindfolded race" and I think is a good idea to motivate you to improve in this category.

Everybody can join to this thread to improve his times if he/she can do blindfold.

The rules are the same than in the sub-20 race:



koreancuber said:


> Here are the rules:
> 1. No spamming - No reserves.
> 2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
> 3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles on CubeExplorer 5.00.
> ...



I will make categories if necessary, like sub-60 seconds or sub-120 but everybody will use the same scrambles. 

I will also follow the method koreancuber use, I'll make a post with the results and scrambles and other with the achievements, like sub-1 minute and things like that.

I will wait some time (1 day or 2 if necessary) to post the first scrambles.

I hope you enjoy this time!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 19, 2011)

Average of 12? Seriously?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe we could try something fancy as 'Mean of Best 2 solves' with 5 attempts.

Average of 12 is just stupid for BLD.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry I don't know how to Blinfold


----------



## Norbi (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with you.
I think the average of 12 is a bad idea.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it better to go slow and safe, and try for the average of 12? Or is it better to go fast and loose and try for a fast time out of the 12? How you score things will definitely affect my strategy on how I will solve. I like the idea though, and I would participate regularly.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the idea of the thread, but since I'm a beginner (my only success was 20mins) I can't see myself being able to do an Ao12 in a week.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 19, 2011)

If I may make a rules suggestion, how about something like this:

Best of n (where \( n \leq 12 \)) and you must successfully complete at least \( \lceil \frac{n}{2} \rceil \) of your solves. Basically, you must complete at least half of your solves (rounded up for odd numbers), otherwise it's a DNF submission. Solves may not be done Multi-BLD style.

Examples for the single BLD format:
-You solve the cube 7 times, but you must successfully complete at least 4 solves for it to be a non-DNF submission.
-You solve the cube 12 times, but you must successfully complete at least 6 solves for it to be a non-DNF submission.
-Doing only 1 solve, if it is successful, is an allowable submission for the competition.


As to some form of a ranking system, accuracy should be rewarded, and so should being fast. WCA currently rewards being fast more than being accurate, so this should probably do the same. How about two rankings to make it simple? One list ranks simply by fastest time, with no consideration of accuracy. The next list ranks by accuracy once you have attempted 6 solves or more. If you attempt fewer than 6 solves in that week, then you do not make it onto the accuracy ranking for that week. Accuracy ties are first broken by the person who did the larger number of solves achieving a better ranking, then by the faster average of all successful solves if both people solved the same number of cubes. In the event of a tie in average, fastest single (then fastest 2nd best solve, etc.) will break the tie.

How does this sound? This allows people of varying skill levels to choose how many solves they would like to do per week, and to focus on what they would like to focus on (speed or accuracy). I think multi-BLD should be separated from the single BLD, but it could easily be added if enough people wanted it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 19, 2011)

I will definately participate if the format is adjusted. 
Something like Corny's idea sounds pretty good.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 19, 2011)

I really like Chris' suggestions, the option to do just a few attempts would make it a lot more likely for beginners to get involved.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in. Been practising a lot, but no where near an average of 12. I agree with the mean 2/5 idea, or maybe just best single if someone got 4 DNF's/5.

I want to try and be sub 2:30 by my birthday (22nd feb).


----------



## javirk (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I didn't noticed that mistake, I had thought that best of three would be a good way, like in the official competitions, but I also think that your idea, cmhardw, is very good, I'll let people to say it here.

And, what do you think about the categories by times? Is it a good idea?


----------



## Twoflower (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a race, where I would have room for improvement, since my best BLD so far is 8:22.

Which method do you use for those fast times? I'm on Pochmann's old method.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

Twoflower said:


> This is a race, where I would have room for improvement, since my best BLD so far is 8:22.
> 
> Which method do you use for those fast times? I'm on Pochmann's old method.


 
Try M2 for edges, it is so much faster than T-perm edges and not too difficult to get used to: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

Scrambles anyone? If we're still debating the format, how about we start with best of 5 and see what happens from there?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Scrambles anyone? If we're still debating the format, how about we start with best of 5 and see what happens from there?


 
*Round 1*

1) F D U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 F D' B L' F U2 F2 R' D F D U2 R B' F
2) B2 L2 U' D R2 L2 D2 F2 D B R' L2 D2 L U' R' U' D' R2 L U R' F' L' B2
3) R F' R' B L B D2 R U R2 U' R2 L D2 U' F2 U2 D2 L U' B2 D U' L' U2
4) B' F' L' B' U2 B U2 R' L U' B2 U' F2 R L B L' B' L' B F D' B' R2 L
5) D U2 L' U L B F U2 F2 L2 R' F L2 D2 L B L D L' R' B2 F2 D' L B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

Average: 1:42.13
Standard Deviation: 6.79
Best Time: 1:16.61
Worst Time: 1:54.80


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	1:30.19	F D U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 F D' B L' F U2 F2 R' D F D U2 R B' F
2.	1:45.21	B2 L2 U' D R2 L2 D2 F2 D B R' L2 D2 L U' R' U' D' R2 L U R' F' L' B2
3.	(1:54.80)	R F' R' B L B D2 R U R2 U' R2 L D2 U' F2 U2 D2 L U' B2 D U' L' U2
4.	1:50.98	B' F' L' B' U2 B U2 R' L U' B2 U' F2 R L B L' B' L' B F D' B' R2 L
5.	(1:16.61)	D U2 L' U L B F U2 F2 L2 R' F L2 D2 L B L D L' R' B2 F2 D' L B2

The last one was nice.


----------



## javirk (Jan 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 1) F D U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 F D' B L' F U2 F2 R' D F D U2 R B' F
> 2) B2 L2 U' D R2 L2 D2 F2 D B R' L2 D2 L U' R' U' D' R2 L U R' F' L' B2
> 3) R F' R' B L B D2 R U R2 U' R2 L D2 U' F2 U2 D2 L U' B2 D U' L' U2
> 4) B' F' L' B' U2 B U2 R' L U' B2 U' F2 R L B L' B' L' B F D' B' R2 L
> 5) D U2 L' U L B F U2 F2 L2 R' F L2 D2 L B L D L' R' B2 F2 D' L B2


 
I was going to post the scrambles to do something like Sub-20 race (to put the number of the session and those things)...

Best of 5 is fine.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 20, 2011)

number of times: 4/5
best time: 1:30.55
worst time: 2:38.06

current avg5: 2:17.56 (σ = 16.12)
best avg5: 2:17.56 (σ = 16.12)

session avg: 2:17.56 (σ = 16.12)
session mean: 2:05.80




Spoiler



Session average: 2:17.56
1. 1:58.69[ F D U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 F D' B L' F U2 F2 R' D F D U2 R B' F] 
2. (DNF[1:58.73 - B2 L2 U' D R2 L2 D2 F2 D B R' L2 D2 L U' R' U' D' R2 L U R' F' L' B2 - Recall mistake. Forgot to shoot to LD.]) 
3. 2:38.06[R F' R' B L B D2 R U R2 U' R2 L D2 U' F2 U2 D2 L U' B2 D U' L' U2] 
4. 2:15.91[ B' F' L' B' U2 B U2 R' L U' B2 U' F2 R L B L' B' L' B F D' B' R2 L] 
5. (1:30.55[D U2 L' U L B F U2 F2 L2 R' F L2 D2 L B L D L' R' B2 F2 D' L B2])


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

Javirk, I say go ahead and post what you were going to post. Clearly there is demand to go ahead and start, we're all anxious to  Go ahead and post your first week scrambles, we can consider this first set that's already posted as a warm-up if you want.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Javirk, I say go ahead and post what you were going to post. Clearly there is demand to go ahead and start, we're all anxious to  Go ahead and post your first week scrambles, we can consider this first set that's already posted as a warm-up if you want.


 
I think that would be great if you'd just count this as a warmup; I just really felt like doing some BLD, and there were some scrambles! I would actually prefer there be more than 5 scrambles, just to make it that much more different from the weekly competition. I really liked Chris's original suggestion:


> Best of n (where \( n \leq 12 \)) and you must successfully complete at least \( \lceil \frac{n}{2} \rceil \) of your solves.


 (I like that it allows those who only want to do a few solves to compete with those of us who want to do lots of solves.) But I will go along with whatever you guys decide if you want to do something different.


----------



## javirk (Jan 20, 2011)

No, the first week scrambles are those because they are already posted, but on the next weeks, I will post them.
But, UberCuber, edit your message and wirte a big 1 on the top 

EDIT: this message was a reply to cmhardw, but Mike has pressed the "post" button first.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2011)

DNF
2:15.49
2:12.71
2:18.58
DNF

Eh, times were kind of slow, but not bad for me. Is there a preferred format to display the times?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

javirk said:


> No, the first week scrambles are those because they are already posted, but on the next weeks, I will post them.
> But, UberCuber, edit your message and wirte a big 1 on the top
> 
> EDIT: this message was a reply to cmhardw, but Mike has pressed the "post" button first.



k, put Round 1 at the top of my message.
I just posted them real quick when I saw Chris's request for scrambles because I wasn't sure exactly how long it would be before you came back online and posted in the thread. 
I also like Chris's idea of having 12 scrambles and making it the person's individual choice of how many to do. I think it would be a nice thing to try next round.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 20, 2011)

Best single: 46.19
Average of 5: 52.18

55.36
50.58
DNF 42.58
50.61
46.19

I shouldn't do BLD when I just wake up, I can't turn fast enough.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to warm up for Helsinki by spamming hundreds of Y perms and M2s
Single: 1:02.36
Average of 5: 1:21.45

1:13.36, 1:24.86, 1:26.12, DNF(1:18.05), 1:02.36


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

51.61, *47.13*, 1:19.94, 1:01.90, DNF(43.18)

Off by 3 edges on the last one  Recall delays on 3rd and 4th


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone's accuracy is pretty nice - only one person so far has failed to get an average 3/5!

It's also interesting that so far, it doesn't matter whether you take averages or best singles - the ranking is exactly the same either way.

This bodes well for my prediction that, several years from now, it might really make sense to do averages 3/5 for competitions. I know everyone thinks I'm crazy now, but mark my words, someday you'll agree with me.


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2011)

52.13, DNF(49.43), 56.83, 1:00.71, *47.29*

Did freestyle corners on some


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wish I could participate immediately. The sad fact is that I have only recently started to learn BLD solving (with Old Pochman for Corners and M2 for edges) and have not yet attempted a full solve as I am not yet comfortable with the setup moves.

Can anyone share a bit of advice on setup moves? It seems that I cannot undo the move after performing the algorithm (Y-Perm or M2) even while looking at the cube.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Everyone's accuracy is pretty nice - only one person so far has failed to get an average 3/5!
> 
> It's also interesting that so far, it doesn't matter whether you take averages or best singles - the ranking is exactly the same either way.
> 
> This bodes well for my prediction that, several years from now, it might really make sense to do averages 3/5 for competitions. I know everyone thinks I'm crazy now, but mark my words, someday you'll agree with me.


I see why 3/5 has it's advantages, but although most people here are hitting successful averages, competition is another thing. Most people's accuracy decreases because of the added pressure (I for one know all about this!). I really think most people would have to slow down fairly significantly to get an average in competition, and therefore that would be a major disadvantage with it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 21, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> Wish I could participate immediately. The sad fact is that I have only recently started to learn BLD solving (with Old Pochman for Corners and M2 for edges) and have not yet attempted a full solve as I am not yet comfortable with the setup moves.
> 
> Can anyone share a bit of advice on setup moves? It seems that I cannot undo the move after performing the algorithm (Y-Perm or M2) even while looking at the cube.


 
Try doing a solve without thinking about what setup moves you are doing, do the moves to setup the case, and do the first ones that come to mind to reverse it. It just comes naturally to me as far as undoing 3-4 move setups goes.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm..I have an idea. The problem with race threads is they kinda die over time as the thread starter or forum members get lazy to participate. There also seems to be different ideas on how the format of this BLD race should be. So to (hopefully) overcome these problems, I suggest a 'BLD Surprise Challenge' thread. Or '3x3 BLD Surprise Challenge', if you want it to be mainly on 3x3 (which I would prefer, since relatively few people can do bigger cubes BLD). The way this goes is:

1. Thread starter starts with his own format of challenge (avg12, mean of 2/5, etc) and provides scrambles
2. One week for members to post their times
3. Thread starter posts results
4. After results have been announced, ANY random member can be the next person who posts scrambles and *decide on the next format of challenge* (first come, first serve basis)
5. Repeat steps 2-5

I think it will be more interesting to have different formats each week and would encourage more people to participate. We can even come up with stupid rules like 'solve from a y2 away from your normal orientation' =p

How does it sound?

edit: another advantage might be that slower members can make a rule that is to their advantage so the same people don't win everytime, eg. 'Using Old Pochmann only'


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2011)

(*1:30.51*), 2:00.74, (DNF), 1:39.97, 1:53.48 = 1:51.40 average 3/5

I like Amos' idea a lot for the format of this thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> Wish I could participate immediately. The sad fact is that I have only recently started to learn BLD solving (with Old Pochman for Corners and M2 for edges) and have not yet attempted a full solve as I am not yet comfortable with the setup moves.
> 
> Can anyone share a bit of advice on setup moves? It seems that I cannot undo the move after performing the algorithm (Y-Perm or M2) even while looking at the cube.


 
As you do hte setup moves, say in your head what you did. Such as (with Old pochmann)
D' L2 (then do T perm)

Now it's just a matter of inverting the D' L2. Which is L2 D. I don't think I have heard of people having problems undoing setup moves. Once you find the setup move it's quite easy to invert.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I see why 3/5 has it's advantages, but although most people here are hitting successful averages, competition is another thing. Most people's accuracy decreases because of the added pressure (I for one know all about this!). I really think most people would have to slow down fairly significantly to get an average in competition, and therefore that would be a major disadvantage with it.


 
I completely agree with you right now. But my theory (and the reason why I think it will change in several years) is that as people gain more experience, the experienced people will get where they almost never miss, even in competition. And the good people will really try not to ever miss in competition, even with the current format, because each solve is a chance for a good time. So, my theory is that several years from now, streaks like Clement's and Tim's will become commonplace, and it won't seem like such a crazy idea. It may still not happen, but I really think that people will think differently about this several years from now than they do right now.

And I like Amos's idea too.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 21, 2011)

Old PB was 3:09.80, so this was really good for me. Since I started keeping track, I've had a 45/90 success rate in 3x3 BLD. I only have 4 rooms so on the 5th solve I got images confused and did something wrong on the edges but wasn't sure how to fix it so I gave up. Would have been sub3 for sure if I'd recalled correctly.

4:05.03, DNF(3:14.67) - two flipped edges, 3:10.02, *3:01.55*, DNF(gave up at 2:36) = DNF average 

edit:


amostay2004 said:


> edit: another advantage might be that slower members can make a rule that is to their advantage so the same people don't win everytime, eg. 'Using Old Pochmann only'


 
Personally I'd rather be able to practice normally instead of having a restriction given by somebody else. I'm trying to get faster at M2, so if I had to use old pochmann, it wouldn't really help me get faster as much. Just my opinion.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

2:47.09, 2:49.73[parity], 3:43.67

Have 3 rooms, only felt like doing 3. Thus only did 3 solves. 3rd had major memory recall issues.

Edit-Going along with trying new stuff out-could try switching up memo methods, aka if you do pure visual, try journey.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 21, 2011)

2:30.64, 2:15.22, 2:14.96, 2:20.10, *2:04.07*

Average: 2:16.76; 5/5.


----------



## javirk (Jan 21, 2011)

I think Amo's format is okay, but, wouldn't it be a mess?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2011)

What's the rule for round 1 now?
Best of n, and n<12 where you have to succeed on n/2 of the solves? I'm kinda confused and I want to do the solves now 
To know the format is crucial for the solving strategy...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> What's the rule for round 1 now?
> Best of n, and n<12 where you have to succeed on n/2 of the solves? I'm kinda confused and I want to do the solves now
> To know the format is crucial for the solving strategy...


Right now it's just best of 5. The scrambles are posted some pages back (by ubercuber I think, lazy to check =p) 




javirk said:


> I think Amo's format is okay, but, wouldn't it be a mess?


I don't know who you're talking about, but regarding Amos' format I don't think it would get too messy.

I'll probably start the thread after this round I guess, if I remember =p


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2011)

Round 1:
1:23.74, *(1:02.97)*, 1:04.81, DNF, (DNF)

Good. The DNFs were 58 and 1:05, both pretty scrambled and thus execution mistakes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2011)

*Round 1:*

DNF(53.72), DNF(1:19.78), 1:31.67, *1:19.93*, DNF(1:10.76) = *1:19.93*

_Comment: I need to start practising again, first one was off by 3 edges._


----------



## Dylan (Jan 22, 2011)

im learning to blind fold cube - tell me if im doing well i know the method i am using you have to remember the numbers and i know how to orientate the corners and edges but i dont get the permution stage any suggestions?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

Dylan said:


> im learning to blind fold cube - tell me if im doing well i know the method i am using you have to remember the numbers and i know how to orientate the corners and edges but i dont get the permution stage any suggestions?


 
Maybe you should ask in the BLINDFOLD AREA next time.
Also, what are you trying to say?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2011)

DNF(3:20.61), DNF(5:53.36)[5C], DNF(4:38.83), DNF(5:14.14) 
I gave up at 4 DNF's
I only have 2 total successes anyway


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll probably join.. I wanted to learn M2/R2 anyway.


----------



## javirk (Jan 23, 2011)

Tomorrow warm up round will end!


----------



## javirk (Jan 25, 2011)

I have though to do it best of 5, so this is the clasification:
WARM UP​
1.	Aronpm 46.19

2.	amostay2004 47.13
3.	fazrulz 47.29

4.	Kinch2002 1:02.36
5.	Yes, we can! 1:02.97
6. Mike Hughey 1:16.61
7.	Zane_C 1:19.93
8. cmhardw 1:30.51
9. JonnyWhoopes 1:30.55
10. Ranzha V. Emodrach 2:04.07
11. That70sShowDude 2:12.71
12. RyanReese09 2:47.19
13. Keroma12 3:01.55
14. cincyaviation DNF

I hope more people will join.

Scrambles first round:​1) F' R D2 R2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 L D2 L' R' U B F2 R2 D' R2 B' R2
2) B U B U F' D L2 R U2 D2 L2 R' F2 D F D2 R L' U' R U' R' L' B' L2
3) L2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D U' R D' L' F B2 U D L2 R' D2 B' L B U D2 L2
4) U2 B U F L' D U' F2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' D R' L' D U2 R' F R U2 D R2 B'
5) L2 B2 L2 R' D L' R U' R' B U2 D R2 L' F2 U D2 L D B' R B' R' B' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2011)

First round: Wow, that was bad.

Best time: 1:20.39



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 3/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:29.61
Standard Deviation: 6.82
Best Time: 1:20.39
Worst Time: 1:36.66
Individual Times:
1.	DNF	F' R D2 R2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 L D2 L' R' U B F2 R2 D' R2 B' R2
2.	1:36.66	B U B U F' D L2 R U2 D2 L2 R' F2 D F D2 R L' U' R U' R' L' B' L2
3.	1:20.39	L2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D U' R D' L' F B2 U D L2 R' D2 B' L B U D2 L2
4.	1:31.78	U2 B U F L' D U' F2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' D R' L' D U2 R' F R U2 D R2 B'
5.	DNF	L2 B2 L2 R' D L' R U' R' B U2 D R2 L' F2 U D2 L D B' R B' R' B' F'

The first and last ones, my two DNFs, were the easy scrambles. So sad. On the first one, I got confused in the middle of an algorithm, which caused the DNF and also slowed me down terribly. It would have been close to sub-1 except for that. And the last one was really easy too, but I forgot the last image, and apparently I messed it up anyway. Both DNFs were pretty scrambled.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2011)

DNF (3:27.34)[Off by analot of kyoobi's]
DNF (33.18)[falememo]
*2:58.15*
DNS
DNS


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 25, 2011)

It's nice to see that sometimes I can be as fast as Chris. =D

*ROUND 1*

number of times: 4/5
best time: 1:49.71
worst time: 2:24.97

current mean of 3: 2:09.73 (σ = 14.79)
best mean of 3: 2:09.73 (σ = 14.79)

current avg5: 2:11.47 (σ = 12.45)
best avg5: 2:11.47 (σ = 12.45)

session avg: 2:11.47 (σ = 12.45)
session mean: 2:06.03



Spoiler



Session average: 2:11.47
1. 1:54.94[F' R D2 R2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 L D2 L' R' U B F2 R2 D' R2 B' R2] B' F2 R' B2 U F2 L2 U L2 R' F2 L' R2 U L F2 B' L U' D F' U L B U 
2. (DNF(1:57.63)[1:57.63 - B U B U F' D L2 R U2 D2 L2 R' F2 D F D2 R L' U' R U' R' L' B' L2 - Mismemo somewhere in there.]) 
3. 2:14.50[L2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D U' R D' L' F B2 U D L2 R' D2 B' L B U D2 L2] 
4. 2:24.97+[U2 B U F L' D U' F2 R2 L' D2 B2 R' D R' L' D U2 R' F R U2 D R2 B' - Off by an R2] 
5. (1:49.71[L2 B2 L2 R' D L' R U' R' B U2 D R2 L' F2 U D2 L D B' R B' R' B' F'])


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1: 1:22.67


Spoiler



1) DNF
2) 1:58.31
3) 1:22.67
4) DNF
5) DNF


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

DNF(48.07), DNF(1:04.16), DNF(1:03.56), 48.27, 39.49
*Best = 39.49*

lol..awesome ending. Thing is..it would have been terrible in a best of 3 format >_>

So is everyone happy with the current best of 5 format?


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2011)

Really slow and bad, except for the 56.

56.48, DNF(1:10.80), 1:22.08, DNF(1:20.11), DNF(1:12.86) = 56.48


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

DNF(39.68), DNF, 39.16, 49.63, 35.11 => 35.11 best single


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier for people if the new scrambles were edited into the first post? 

*Round 1:*
1:33.61, 1:05.09, DNF, 1:17.81, 52.44 

*Best time = 52.44* 

_Comment: Very good single for me._


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 1

DNF (2:49.01), 3:28.52, *2:49.54*, DNF (2:46.64), 3:19.83

1st I did a D move by accident halfway through; 8 pieces off. 4th I cycled 3 corners wrong and had 2 flipped edges. Great to be getting sub3s.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

I should do this tonight. I should. I should.

I'll do it tomorrow morning

*Results:*

~~

times (reset):
2:27.67[pb!!], DNF(1:22.71)[messed up on corners, gave up], 2:27.60[DNF, off by 5 edges. 3 of which cycled on M slice. 2 flipped], DNF(2:52.57)[didn't do parity. 2 corners twisted], 1:55.61[memo 58 execution the rest.FIRST SUB2 ;D]

Good beginning by breaking pb first solve, then messed up a lot. THen the sub2 came outa nowhere. No recall delays at all..very strange.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Wouldn't it be easier for people if the new scrambles were edited into the first post?


 
I prefer it the way I do it in the sub-20 thread. Post the new scrambles and the results at the end of the thread, and modify the first post to point to it. That way, you don't lose the history.

It's a real shame when you lose the history by editing the first post all the time - we're missing a lot of the history in the sub-20 thread because we did it that way to begin with.

Also, many people (like me) tend to just go to the unread posts to read them anyway; it's actually inconvenient to have to check the first post all the time.

Nice sub-1, by the way! You've gotten to be way better than me so quickly at all things BLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I prefer it the way I do it in the sub-20 thread. Post the new scrambles and the results at the end of the thread, and modify the first post to point to it. That way, you don't lose the history.


Just took a look at the sub-20 thread and I like it. 


Mike Hughey said:


> Nice sub-1, by the way! You've gotten to be way better than me so quickly at all things BLD.


Thanks, Mike. 
I don't think I would put it like that though, I've still got a lot work to do in order to match your great accuracy. And I can only solve cubes blindfolded.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

*First Round:*

DNF, 1:09.31, 59.71, 1:03.51, 55.35
Best = 55.35
(Avg5 = 1:04.18)

Insane times for me


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Round 1: *
DNF, DNF, *1:32,97*, DNF, DNF

too much DNF solves... the last one was 1:13 with 3 edges off


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 26, 2011)

2:01.26, DNF(1:58.01), 2:36.52, DNF(1:54.88), DNF = 2:01.26 

The 1:xx.xx DNF's had 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2011)

DNF, 4:44.75, DNF, 4:38.93, 3:12.44

I had more typed up, but "token expired" twice, and on phone.


----------



## javirk (Feb 2, 2011)

1​
1.	aronpm 35.11

2.	amostay2004 39.49
3.	Zane_C 52.44

4.	Yes, we can! 55.35
5. Fazrulz1 56.48
6. Mike Hughey 1:20.39
7. cmhardw 1:22.67
8. Max Neitzel 1:32.97
9. JonnyWhoopes 1:49.71
10. That70sShowDude 2:01.06
11. RianReese09 2:27.67
12. keroma12 2:49.54
13. ben1996123 2:58.15
14. Tim Major 3:12.44


Sorry, yesterday i was very busy.

Scrambles second round:​1) R2 U' L2 F R F R' B' F R2 B' F L2 B2 F' R' D B R' B L B D' L' R' 
2) U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R B' F' L2 R U2 L2 D' F' R2 B L F D L' R' F 
3) R2 B2 L R2 B2 D U F' D' F2 L F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D U2 F U F' U' F' L D2 
4) D2 R B2 D2 F' L' F B2 R U2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' B U2 D' F' L' D2 L2 R2 U 
5) L' F2 R2 B' L' U' R' U L2 R2 B2 R U R' L D R L U' D' R' L' B U' B'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

DNF
DNF
2:01.85
DNF
DNS

Frustrated after the 3rd DNF.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 2, 2011)

javirk said:


> 1​
> 1.	Amostay2004 46.19
> 
> 2.	aronpm 47.13
> 3.	Zane_C 47.29


 
Err you made a mistake here. Aron's single is 35.11, mine is 39.49, Zane's is 52.44 (Check previous page). So Aron's at first place


----------



## ssb150388 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 2:30.24
4. 2:44.65
5. DNF


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

DNF(1:52.04), DNF(2:00.28), 1:49.34, DNF(2:09.90), DNF(2:11.89) = 1:49.34

First one had 2 flipped edges. Second had 2 rotated corners.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2011)

DNF
2:33.77
*2:20.31*
3:18.30
2:38.93

2:20.31 single, 2:44.13 average of 5 (first sub 5 :3, will roll the DNF later.)


----------



## Norbi (Feb 2, 2011)

2:42.64, 2:37.08, DNF, 3:24.83, (DNF)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 2: Really, really awful.

Best time: 1:53.77



Spoiler



Average: 2:13.62
Standard Deviation: 13.61
Best Time: 1:53.77
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(1:53.77)	R2 U' L2 F R F R' B' F R2 B' F L2 B2 F' R' D B R' B L B D' L' R'
2.	2:07.04	U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R B' F' L2 R U2 L2 D' F' R2 B L F D L' R' F
3.	2:37.65	R2 B2 L R2 B2 D U F' D' F2 L F2 D2 L2 F' R2 D U2 F U F' U' F' L D2
4.	(DNF)	D2 R B2 D2 F' L' F B2 R U2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' B U2 D' F' L' D2 L2 R2 U
5.	1:56.16	L' F2 R2 B' L' U' R' U L2 R2 B2 R U R' L D R L U' D' R' L' B U' B'


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Round 2*

DNF(56.75), 54.85, 41.04, 51.28, DNF(1:05.35)
Best = *41.04*

Nice single


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 3, 2011)

*Round 2*

number of times: 4/5
best time: 1:33.60


Spoiler



Session average: 1:57.15
1. 1:55.16 
2. (1:33.60) 
3. (DNF(1:44.48)[1:44.48 | UFR ULB twisted.]) 
4. 2:05.91[Messed up in execution, had to go back and fix.] 
5. 1:50.37 

number of times: 4/5
best time: 1:33.60
worst time: 2:05.91

current mean of 3: DNF (σ = 96.67)
best mean of 3: DNF (σ = 96.67)

current avg5: 1:57.15 (σ = 6.50)
best avg5: 1:57.15 (σ = 6.50)

session avg: 1:57.15 (σ = 6.50)
session mean: 1:51.26


----------



## javirk (Feb 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Err you made a mistake here. Aron's single is 35.11, mine is 39.49, Zane's is 52.44 (Check previous page). So Aron's at first place


 
Thanks!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 4, 2011)

*Round 2:* 

1:55.04, 1:10.14, DNF, 58.03, DNF 
*Best time = 58.03*


----------



## Jakube (Feb 4, 2011)

*Round 2: *

2:40.21, 2:48.38, 2:57.70, DNF, 2:24.39 = *2:24.39*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

Round 2:

1:43.49
DNF
*1:24.47*
DNF
1:30.82


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2011)

*Round 2:*

DNF, DNF, 1:44.34, 1:12.40, 59.30
*Best Time: 59.30*

I'm pretty tired but sub-1 at last... I'll see how many weeks in a row I can get sub-1, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2011)

DNF, 51.06, DNF, 53.75, 1:20.42 = 51.06


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 5, 2011)

5:36.98
DNF(4:10.21)
DNF(5:30.12)
DNF(5:00.96)
4:46.21

All three DNF's were off by either two twisted corners or a T perm...not too bad for my first attempt at this


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 9, 2011)

DNF(3:10.71), DNF(2:57.50), *2:22.86*, 2:58.64, DNF(2:43.38)

PB single. Don't remember what the first two looked like (they were a couple of days ago), and the last one had 4 corners twisted; I executed a set of twists on the wrong two corners.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

Session average: DNF



Spoiler



1. DNF(7:13.98)[7/8 corners messed. All edges correct.] R' D' R2 L F' B2 L R2 B R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L U' L F L2 D L D2 B' L 
2. DNF(6:32.06)[Way off.] D' R' L2 D' L R' B' R D2 R2 F' U' L2 R2 D' B' D U R U F2 L' B R2 U2 
3. DNF(4:55.28)[Lots messed up.] U2 B2 R F D B L2 F D2 R D' L2 D2 R' B R2 L U F R D' L2 D2 R' F2 
4. DNF(5:34.07)[Really good time for me. 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped corners.] F D U' F2 R D' U B U' R F' U2 D B' R B' D B R' D R U R2 D' B2 
5. (DNF(5:46.71)[6 or 7 wrong pieces]) F' B2 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 L' R' D B' L' F R2 U2 R2 L' F' R L2 D2 B L2



I'm getting consistently better times than I was. Now it's just time to develop my memory system to be more concrete. This session was really productive for me. As Chris H. says, any practice is good practice, especially when it comes to BLD.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny thing, I've missed this thread in two weeks, because it's in the Off-Topic Discussion category! Why is it?! I see no reason for it.

I'll probably join in in a couple of days.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 9, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Funny thing, I've missed this thread in two weeks, because it's in the Off-Topic Discussion category! Why is it?! I see no reason for it.
> 
> I'll probably join in in a couple of days.


 
all races are in off-topic discusion... btw I'll joint too when I'll have at least one correct BLD solve


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> all races are in off-topic discusion... btw I'll joint too when I'll have at least one correct BLD solve


 
Okay, that's a reason. Wouldn't it be better to move it?

Round 2:
*1:13.64, *
DNF(1:21.72), 
DNF(1:21.66), 
DNF, gave up
DNF(1:40.42)

I'm not saying that I usually dnf 4 out of 5, but I wouldn't participate if the format changed to some kind of average, 'cause I'd probably DNF every week.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 9, 2011)

and where? speedcubing discusion? I agree that BLD race could be in BLD discussion, but then what with the other races? just let them here?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> all races are in off-topic discusion... btw I'll joint too when I'll have at least one correct BLD solve


 
What better place to get your first solve than here?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 9, 2011)

I'M writing down these scrambles now  I'll go to training now and bus is the best place to practice  (don't except anything besides DNFs though )


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> I'M writing down these scrambles now  I'll go to training now and bus is the best place to practice  (don't except anything besides DNFs though )


 
:tu Yes I agree with Amos, this thread would be the absolute perfect place for your first solve! Also, don't worry if every solve is a DNF (but I think you'll find that this probably will not be the case). Even *if* every solve is a DNF, always remember that in BLD any practice is good practice. Getting 5 horrendous DNFs is just as good for your practicing as 5 super fast successful solves. This is one very big difference between BLD cubing and speedcubing.


----------



## javirk (Feb 10, 2011)

2​
1.	amostay2004->  41.04

2.	fazrulz1 -> 51.06
3.	Zane_C ->  58.03

4.	Yes, we can! ->  59.30
5. Sakarie -> 1:13.64
6. cmhardw -> 1:24.47
7. JonnyWhoopes -> 1:22.67
8. That70sShowDude -> 1:49.34
9. Mike Hughey -> 1:53.77
10. RyanReese09 -> 2:01.85
11. ben1996123 ->  2:27.67
12. keroma12 ->  2:22.86
13. Jakube -> 2:24.39
14. ssb150388 -> 2:30.24
15. Norbi -> 2:37.08
16. AJ Blair -> 4:46.21
17. Xishem -> DNF

People whose times are in red means they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.


Scrambles third round:​1) U2 F' U' F2 B2 L' U2 L' F B U2 F D F2 R B2 F R2 D U' F U F' D2 B'
2) L D' R' B R2 U F2 U R2 U L2 R2 F' B2 L2 D R2 L' U' F D2 R B' L F
3) L2 U2 L2 D2 L' B U R' U' L' F U2 R2 B R' L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 
4) D' F2 L' B R D2 F2 R B F D U R2 B R U F' B2 R L F' B' D' R2 L
5) F B2 L F R B D' F2 L U2 L2 D2 B' U' B' F2 R' L2 F2 R' F R2 U D B'


I don't write results in other post because I have an Excel document with all of them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 3: My best time was better, but I DNFed the average. 

Best time: 1:25.73



Spoiler



Average: DNF
Best Time: 1:25.73
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:25.73	U2 F' U' F2 B2 L' U2 L' F B U2 F D F2 R B2 F R2 D U' F U F' D2 B'
2.	DNF	L D' R' B R2 U F2 U R2 U L2 R2 F' B2 L2 D R2 L' U' F D2 R B' L F
3.	DNF	L2 U2 L2 D2 L' B U R' U' L' F U2 R2 B R' L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2
4.	1:48.71	D' F2 L' B R D2 F2 R B F D U R2 B R U F' B2 R L F' B' D' R2 L
5.	1:54.54	F B2 L F R B D' F2 L U2 L2 D2 B' U' B' F2 R' L2 F2 R' F R2 U D B'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 3:
DNF, 55.11, DNF, DNF, 1:19.37
*Best time: = 55.11*

I'm pleased with that, it's my best time in this competition so far.
I don't care so much about the bad accuracy as I was just going for a fast time after the 55.11.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Round 3*

59.33, DNF(58.90), DNF(57.64), 59.49, DNF(56.93)
*Best time = 59.33*

Ugh..the scrambles are crazy  2nd one was okay but I messed up the execution =/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

DNF (scrambled mess)
DNF by 3 edge cycle, two flipped
2:34.18 success.

This is my first round doing my letter pair image list (I only have A through R, and X done, but I figured I'd try it out) (I'm still making images when I memo which is lolslow but the speed increase in my memo is amazing . I had to go back 3 letters because I realized I executed V instead of R halfway through so I had to go back some and I still got that time. I expect once I can think of the image that goes with the letters on the spot and I don't make stupid mistakes like those..this will be much much faster..

Also very slow at associating the letters with the object, takes at least 5 seconds right now depending on the difficulty..

Only felt like doing 3

Chris, just got in my headphones which you suggested. They work like a charm. Such reduction in noise! And I don't even have the earplugs yet!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2011)

*Round 3:*

1:22.65, 1:13.57, DNF, DNF, DNF 
*Best time = 1:13.57*

_Comment: Very bad, I'm not going to blame the scrambles but I didn't like them in the slightest._


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2011)

Round 3: 53.27, 54.32, DNF(1:02.70), DNF(51.94), DNF(1:05.73)

= 53.27


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

*Round 3:* DNF DNF 2:14.16 DNF DNF

Ryan, that's great about the earmuffs! They're great aren't they? Wait until you combine them with earplugs :tu


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 3:

Was really tired when I started this, but I felt like doing it.

6:03.97, DNF(4:40.81), DNF(6:15.64), 5:47.79, DNF(5:35.94) = *5:47.79*

#2 was only off by 2 flipped edges.

Exhausted...


----------



## Jakube (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 3:

2:23.72, DNF, DNF, 3:05.09, DNF
*Best time = 2:23.72*

_Good times, but lots of DNF. I quite like the pure visual memory method. I tried it in the train yesterday, and it worked at the first try. _


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2011)

round 3:

dnf, 3:36.89, dns, dns, dns = 3:36.89

not really trying, and haven't done bld for a while. lolmemo though.

edges: AC HVWF QPXR
corners: OG PENILE (yeah... those were the exact letters, not a word made from 2 letters...)


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 3: 2:15.93.

times:
2:41.96, 2:31.85, DNF (2:21.45) [UF-UR, UFR-URB; BD; BR], 2:15.93, 2:29.02


----------



## javirk (Feb 16, 2011)

3​
1.	fazrulz1-> 53.27

2. Yes, we can!-> 55.11
3.	amostay2004 ->  59.33

4. Zane_C -> 1:13.57
5. Mike Hughey* -> 1:25.73
6. cmhardw -> 2:14.16
7. Ranzha V. Emodrach* -> 2:15.93
8. RyanReese09 -> 2:34.18
9. ben1996123 -> 3:36.89

People whose times are in red means they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.


Scrambles fourth round:​1) L' F2 D2 B L2 D U' F' D' U2 F' B2 D' U R' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U F2 R L2 B
2) D F2 R U F' U' R' L2 F' R2 B U B R D U F' D' U' F U' B2 R' U2 R
3) U F2 D2 U' R L' F2 U F' B R F' L D2 U2 F D' B D' F2 R2 D' L' B2 D'
4) F R' L D B2 F L D' F' L R U2 D L' D B2 F' D L U R2 B2 F R2 L
5) F2 L' R B2 D2 B R U' D' R B' R' L' D F' D2 R B2 F' L R2 D' L2 R2 B2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

2:31.95
2:05.59
DNF (Buffer was solved and I hated the solve anyway)
DNF (Scrambled mess)
2:28.98

WOO! Still so many pauses from the letter pair list being so new, but yay .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2011)

What do the asterisks mean?

Round 4: Wow, that was the worst one yet for me. My fastest time wasn't awful, though.

Best time: 1:25.54



Spoiler



Average: DNF
Best Time: 1:25.54
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:25.54	L' F2 D2 B L2 D U' F' D' U2 F' B2 D' U R' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U F2 R L2 B
2.	DNF	D F2 R U F' U' R' L2 F' R2 B U B R D U F' D' U' F U' B2 R' U2 R (mismemorized)
3.	DNF	U F2 D2 U' R L' F2 U F' B R F' L D2 U2 F D' B D' F2 R2 D' L' B2 D' (executed wrong cycle)
4.	DNF	F R' L D B2 F L D' F' L R U2 D L' D B2 F' D L U R2 B2 F R2 L (messed up parity)
5.	1:47.16	F2 L' R B2 D2 B R U' D' R B' R' L' D F' D2 R B2 F' L R2 D' L2 R2 B2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 16, 2011)

@javirk: You forgot mine: 5:47.79

Also, Ryan you have improved ridiculously quickly. Congrats!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2011)

*Round 4:*

54.59, 59.61, 56.72, 1:11.04, DNF
*Best time = 54.59*

_Comment: This was pretty nice._


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Xishem said:


> @javirk: You forgot mine: 5:47.79
> 
> Also, Ryan you have improved ridiculously quickly. Congrats!


 Thanks! Doesn't feel that way though, If only my corner memo wasn't like 20 seconds...and my execution is so lolslow .

There is still much to be worked on.

Hopefully I can get a good single in BLD on Saturday at DC.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2011)

*Round 4:*
1:20.29
DNF
DNF
DNF
1:59.41


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Round 4*

49.03, 42.67, 1:07.59, DNF(1:07.44), DNF(1:06.15)
*Best = 42.67*

I doubt I can beat my 39 best single in this comp for a while >_>


----------



## Jakube (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 4

DNF(2:52.80), 1:52.43, DNF(1:41.92), DNF(2:42.21), DNF(2:06.39) = *1:52.43 *

Oh my god, only 1 finished. But this time is PB!


----------



## Norbi (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 4: 1:57.97, DNF, 2:18.19, DNF, 2:50.38 ==>1:57.97


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 21, 2011)

Learning my word list so I won't be doing any solves for a week or 2.

*2:53.94*, DNF(gave-up), DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## Xishem (Feb 22, 2011)

*Round 4:*
DNF(1:29.66) _This one was a really good memo for me, but it popped. Probably would have been a PB._
DNF(2:40.16) _Off by two flipped corners_
3:34.59
DNF(3:20.83)
2:49.46

= *2:49.46*

I'm happy with this.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 3, 2011)

I will continue this race. I think javirk isn´t interested any more.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 3, 2011)

Results fourth round:​1) amostay2004-> 42.67
2) Zane_C-> 54.59 
3) cmhardw-> 1:20.29
4) Mike Hughey-> 1:25.54
5) Jakube-> 1:52.43 
6) Norbi-> 1:57.97 
7) RyanReese09-> 2:05.59  
8) Ranzha V. Emodrach-> 2:15.93
9) Xishem-> 2:49.46
10) Keroma12-> 2:53.94


People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.

Scrambles fifth round:​1) U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B D2 B R2 D F L' B2 D F (21f)
2) U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 L F' U L' R F R B L B (20f)
3) B2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F' R B2 F D U2 B' L2 R' D2 U' (21f)
4) B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 F U R' B R' D L R' B' D2 B2 (21f)
5) F2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' U B' R F2 U' B D2 R (19f)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 5

Best time: 1:34.59



Spoiler



Average: 1:55.67
Standard Deviation: 9.74
Best Time: 1:34.59
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	2:05.16	U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B D2 B R2 D F L' B2 D F
2.	2:03.95	U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 L F' U L' R F R B L B
3.	(1:34.59)	B2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 F' R B2 F D U2 B' L2 R' D2 U'
4.	(DNF)	B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 F U R' B R' D L R' B' D2 B2 (did quarter turn instead of half turn during alg; knew it was wrong before I finished, but couldn't fix it)
5.	1:37.89	F2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' U B' R F2 U' B D2 R



Somehow, even though this is my second-worst result, it feels better than the other ones, because I got a successful average and because of the two sub-1:40s. I guess my inner instincts just don't match the "best of" format; I'm not sure they ever will.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a 2:01.85 in this race. My time shouldn't have been green.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 3, 2011)

Similarly, my time wasn't even recorded from the last round. This round it /should/ be green.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Round 5

55.63, DNF(1:08.00), 49.35, 54.36, DNF(1:06.90) = *49.35*

Haven't practised at all for 2 weeks so kinda blur =P


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 4, 2011)

*Round 5:*
DNF(pop), DNF(distraction),1:08.97, 1:05.63, 57.64

*Best time = 57.64*


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

4:35.08, DNF(5:09.26) [2 Flipped Edges], 3:57.09, DNF(9:31.95) [4 Edges Off. Horrible Recall delay.], DNF(4:27.93)[Just quit midsolve. Recall was too bad.]

= *3:57.09*

I did these way too late at night. Recalls were horrible because I did a really bad job of visualizing the images, I simply came up with images for the letters and moved on to the next targets. In the 9:31, it took me 5+ minutes to remember one image. This was painful to get through.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2011)

2:41.25, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:56.61 = *1:56.61*

I should do more 3x3x3 BLD. Not only for online competitions.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round 5:* DNF DNF DNF 1:27.59 DNF

Lots of stupid mistakes, but the straw that broke the camel's back was that I had two solves where I completely forgot to solve permuted but disoriented corners. I memo them visually, and this has now come to an end. Because of these two solves (and many others before them) I finally created an image system I can use to memo any 2 or any 3 corners (with or without the buffer) that are permuted but disoriented. I'll still have to do 4 or more corners visually, but I don't think these types of cases happen too terribly often (I'm not inclined to calculate the exact probability at the moment, but I may later).


----------



## Jakube (Mar 12, 2011)

Results fifth round:​1) amostay2004-> 49.35
2) Zane_C-> 57.64
3) cmhardw-> 1:27.59
4) Mike Hughey-> 1:34.59
5) Jakube-> 1:56.61
6) Xishem-> 3:57.09

People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.

Bad round, but still the same order as last week. 

Scrambles sixth round:​1) L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U' B L F2 R' U B F L' F' (21f)
2) R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 U F' U' L' B' F' D F U2 B (21f)
3) B2 U2 B D2 R2 B F D2 L2 F' L' D2 U' R F2 U2 B L F' (19f)
4) U2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U L F' L2 F2 D B' F2 L' B2 R' (21f)
5) R U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 F' U2 L2 D B U' B' L2 F2 L F' (21f)


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2011)

*Round 6:*

1:03.77, DNF, DNF, 57.66, 1:05.27
*Best time = 57.66*


----------



## pappas (Mar 12, 2011)

Round 6:
DNF, 1:57.71, 1:40.31, DNF, 1:46.00
Best time: 1:40.31


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 12, 2011)

Round 6
Best time: 1:21.57


Spoiler



1:22.69 1:51.53 (1:21.57) 1:29.05 (2:11.18) = 1:34.42

My new method for memorizing pbd corners is SO much better than my old method


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

1:06.86, 55.42, DNF(1:02.22), 1:03.61, DNF(52.04) = *55.42*


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2011)

lololololol I should be angry at this but it's too cute

DNF(51.70), DNF(50.45), DNF(41.06), DNF(1:01.32), DNF(18.67)

1st was me missing a move, 2nd and 3rd was me rushing an edge cycle and cycled the wrong way. The last one was me actually solving the cube but I pressed the spacebar after memo (habit from 4bld)


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2011)

Zomg 18 DNF.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 6

Best time: 1:28.51



Spoiler



Average: 2:03.72
Standard Deviation: 10.86
Best Time: 1:28.51
Worst Time: 2:44.34
Individual Times:
1.	2:22.27	L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U' B L F2 R' U B F L' F'
2.	(2:44.34)	R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 U F' U' L' B' F' D F U2 B
3.	(1:28.51)	B2 U2 B D2 R2 B F D2 L2 F' L' D2 U' R F2 U2 B L F'
4.	2:00.50	U2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U L F' L2 F2 D B' F2 L' B2 R'
5.	1:48.38	R U2 R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 F' U2 L2 D B U' B' L2 F2 L F'



Wow, I had so much trouble with the memo at first - it felt like I just couldn't do it. But I pushed through and at least got all the solves successfully; by the end I felt like I could do it again. Funny how some days are like that for me. The third solve was easy enough that I still got a decent result despite my bad performance.


----------



## Micael (Mar 16, 2011)

DNF(3:33.80) 3:37.82 DNF(2:45.56) DNF(2:15.46) 2:45.75 = 2:45.75

I want to do a come back to BLD. Because it is fun.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2011)

Micael said:


> DNF(3:33.80) 3:37.82 DNF(2:45.56) DNF(2:15.46) 2:45.75 = 2:45.75
> 
> I want to do a come back to BLD. Because it is fun.


 
Great - it's good to see you back, Micael! (I think your multi race thread is a great idea, but I'm not sure I have the time to do that on top of the weekly competitions (though I might enter occasionally when I do have time). But good luck with it!)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 17, 2011)

*Round 6: 2:16.49*

DNF(2 flipped edges), DNF(all wrong), 2:16.49, 2:33.93, DNF(off by an A-perm)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 20, 2011)

Results sixth round:​1) fazrulz-> 55.42
2) Zane_C-> 57.66
3) cmhardw-> 1:21.57
4) Mike Hughey-> 1:28.51
5) PAPPAS!!15-> PAPPAS!!15
6) Jakube-> 2:16.49
7) Micael-> 2:45.75

People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.

Scrambles seventh round:​1) D2 L F2 L' D2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' B' U' R B D L D R (21f)
2) B2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 R' F D L' F' L2 B2 R2 F D' B (21f)
3) D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' B L2 D' U F2 L B2 R2 (19f)
4) U2 F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L B D2 L F2 U B' D F L (21f)
5) D2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R B D' U2 R' U2 B L D2 U' (21f)


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 7*

DNF(48.61), 55.19, DNF(53.54), DNF(1:14.92), 50.66 = 50.66

Kinda blur somehow. Second one should've been much better


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2011)

Jakube said:


> 5) PAPPAS!!15-> PAPPAS!!15


 
Woah, nice improvement Pappas


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 7:*

DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:09.39, 59.07 = *59.07*

_Comment: Bitter._


----------



## Micael (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 7:

1:42.98, DNF, 1:46.15, 2:54.30, DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 7

Best time: 1:17.22



Spoiler



Average: 1:39.40
Standard Deviation: 3.33
Best Time: 1:17.22
Worst Time: 1:47.23
Individual Times:
1.	1:33.38	D2 L F2 L' D2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' B' U' R B D L D R
2.	1:43.17	B2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 R' F D L' F' L2 B2 R2 F D' B
3.	(1:47.23)	D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' B L2 D' U F2 L B2 R2
4.	1:41.64	U2 F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L B D2 L F2 U B' D F L
5.	(1:17.22)	D2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R B D' U2 R' U2 B L D2 U'



Last solve saved it! But I am pretty happy with the consistency here.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 25, 2011)

*Round 7: 2:00.98*

DNF, 2:00.98, 3:08.03, DNF, DNF


----------



## Jakube (Mar 25, 2011)

Results seventh round:​1) amostay2004-> 50.66
2) Zane_C-> 59.07
3) Mike Hughey-> 1:17.22
4) Micael-> 1:42.98
5) Jakube-> 2:00.98


People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.

Scrambles eighth round:​1) R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R B' D' U F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L R (21f)
2) F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F D L D U' R' F' L' (21f)
3) L U2 L2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R D B U L' F' D L F R' U' R' (21f)
4) U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D' B' F2 D F' D2 (21f)
5) L2 B' D B2 L2 F' D' R D' B U2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 R2 (21f)


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 8*

37.76, DNF(45.29), 57.70, DNF(45.54), 49.12 = 37.76

Hehe fastest time ever in this race


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2011)

Yay.
2:39.25, 2:53.66, 2:01.30, 2:01.65, DNF(1:09)
2:01.30 best time, I'm on phone so idk avg5.
1:09 popped, and I'm on a train so didn't want to search blindfolded 
Forgot D2 comms, so this was M2 edges, Old Pochmann corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 8:*

58.55, 1:10.20, DNF, 1:36.22, DNF = *58.55*


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 8: 1:26.32


Spoiler



(1:26.32) 2:05.26 (DNF) 3:09.69 1:55.77 = 2:23.57
Done using Zane's method for memorizing permuted but disoriented pieces. I still need to get used to it, but so far I like it better than mine.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Round 8: 1:26.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Glad to hear, I had no idea you were trying that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 8

Best time: 1:31.30



Spoiler



Average: 1:54.84
Standard Deviation: 15.76
Best Time: 1:31.30
Worst Time: 2:19.30
Individual Times:
1.	1:56.31	R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R B' D' U F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L R
2.	2:13.36	F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F D L D U' R' F' L'
3.	(1:31.30)	L U2 L2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R D B U L' F' D L F R' U' R'
4.	(2:19.30)	U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D' B' F2 D F' D2
5.	1:34.84	L2 B' D B2 L2 F' D' R D' B U2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 R2



Not very good. But I did this while my daughters were playing a game with several of their friends in the room next to me; it was really good distraction practice.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Round 8: 3:19.96

*DNF (3:31.40)* - Terrible. Started off with wrong orientation, then had an odd number of edges to flip even after checking the buffer. Finally get that sorted out then I mess up executing the corners. In the end there were 3 edges and 4 corners solved
*DNF (2:47.51)* - Messed up parity somehow...
*DNF (3:19.57)* - Flipped edges
*3:19.96* - Was getting worried that I wouldn't get one, went slower on memo
*3:47.42* - Had even # of corners and odd # of edges in memo, but started the solve anyway. I knew the error was in the edges, which I do last, and I managed to figure it out while solving corners. Then had a 30 sec recall delay.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 8: 2:15.23*

DNF(2:04.05), 2:16.07, 2:16.75, 2:15.23, DNF(2:19.38)

Very constant times. The first and last were off by two flipped edges.


----------



## vivi (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 8 : 44.40*

44.40 ; 58.50 ; 1:01.63 ; 56.90 ; DNF (1:06.13)


----------



## Jakube (Apr 1, 2011)

Results eighth round:​1) amostay2004-> 37.76
2) vivi-> 44.4
3) Zane_C-> 58.55
4) cmhardw-> 1:26.32
5) Mike Hughey-> 1:31.30
6) Tim Major-> 2:01.30
7) Jakube-> 2:15.23
8) Keroma12-> 3:19.96

People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.
I just added a speadsheet, where you can find all results of the last weeks: Link

Scrambles ninth round:​1) L2 F' U2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 B' U B2 U' L B L U' R2 B D F (21f)
2) U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 F R B F2 U L' D B F' L' F2 (21f)
3) L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B F D R U2 R2 (21f)
4) B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L D2 L U' F U' R2 B' U' (21f)
5) B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 L R2 B F2 U2 L' R F' U2 F' (21f)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 9:*

55.29, 55.44, 1:07.61, DNF, DNF = *55.29*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 9*:

DNF(53.10), DNF(48.93), 45.71, 45.95, DNF(43.28) = *45.71*

Just woke up..a little blur =p

edit: lol I did this before realizing qqtimer has been pranked, but I think I was using a cached version (didn't feel like the 45 would've been 37)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol. Did this half asleep, just got home and purely awake on Monster.

DNF(2:03.97), 1:46.24, 1:38.10, 1:50.03, 2:05.02 = 1:53.77 average.

PB single before this was 1:55.xx. Broke it 3 times here.


----------



## Micael (Apr 2, 2011)

DNF 2:18.04 DNF DNF 1:34.29


----------



## Jakube (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 9: 1:47.86*

DNF(2:00.85), 1:47.86, DNF(2:11.34), 2:01.31, 2:17.90


----------



## Jakube (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 9: 1:47.86*

DNF(2:00.85), 1:47.86, DNF(2:11.34), 2:01.31, 2:17.90


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 9: 55.36, 1:05.80, DNF, DNF, DNF = 55.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 9

Best time: 1:27.82


Spoiler



Average: 1:44.80
Standard Deviation: 8.74
Best Time: 1:27.82
Worst Time: 2:10.76
Individual Times:
1.	2:00.38	L2 F' U2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 B' U B2 U' L B L U' R2 B D F
2.	(1:27.82)	U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 F R B F2 U L' D B F' L' F2
3.	(2:10.76)	L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B F D R U2 R2
4.	1:40.00	B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L D2 L U' F U' R2 B' U'
5.	1:34.03	B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 L R2 B F2 U2 L' R F' U2 F'


Very average.


----------



## Micael (Apr 6, 2011)

1:53.02 DNF DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Jakube (Apr 8, 2011)

Results ninth round:​1) amostay2004-> 45.71
2) Zane_C-> 55.29
3) Yes, We Can!-> 55.36
4) Mike Hughey-> 1:27.82
5) Micael-> 1:34.29 
6) RyanReese09-> 1:38.10
7) Jakube-> 1:47.86

People whose times are in red means, that they have a worse time than first round, people in green means the time is best.
I just added a speadsheet, where you can find all results of the last weeks: Link

Scrambles 10th round:​1) B' R2 F U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D' B' L F2 D U' L2 F2 (21f)
2) L2 F2 L U2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B U B R U F L R' B2 (21f)
3) R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' L' B R U' B R2 B L' (21f)
4) U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F L U' F2 R B' U' B' F2 R2 U L2 F2 (21f)
5) L2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U B R2 U2 R' F D' R2 U (21f)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 10

Best time: 1:40.40



Spoiler



Average: DNF
Best Time: 1:40.40
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	DNF [1:42.90]	B' R2 F U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D' B' L F2 D U' L2 F2
2.	(DNF) [1:56.89]	L2 F2 L U2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B U B R U F L R' B2
3.	1:47.26	R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' L' B R U' B R2 B L'
4.	2:01.68	U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F L U' F2 R B' U' B' F2 R2 U L2 F2
5.	(1:40.40)	L2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U B R2 U2 R' F D' R2 U



I tried doing what Amos suggested (GOGOGO), and this is what happened. Even though they were terrible, most of them were probably faster than they would otherwise have been - they seemed like really hard scrambles to me. The one exception is the 2:01.68, which might have been much faster if I had taken a little longer to memorize - I had a terrible recall pause that probably cost me at least 30 seconds on that one. The pace was so fast that I was really surprised I got the last three in a row; at that speed, it feels like every one is going to be a failure. It's funny because I know the difference is really only a few seconds, but it makes all the difference in the world as to how hard it seems.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Round 10 *

40.10, DNF(47.68), 48.72, 52.59, DNF(1:01.60) = *40.10*


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 10:

*1:26.07*, DNF, 1:50.18, DNF, 1:52.05

Both of the DNFs were due to me incorrectly handling the orientations of corners, and both solves ended with only two corners twisted. On the first DNF I executed the corner twist in the wrong direction (still working on making Rob's memo system second nature). For the second DNF I viewpoint shifted one of the cycles, but for some reason I did not rotate the sticker on the buffer corner. What makes this DNF particularly painful is that I've been working on how to recognize that particular case without needing a viewpoint shift. Chester has convinced me to do this for all cases, but it has been slow going.

As for my pacing I know this may be to my detriment, but I refuse to use GOGOGO pacing for memo on 3x3x3. If I can get sub-10 on 5BLD using synergistic pacing, but my best GOGOGO solve is only around sub-15 or sub-14 then I think there must be a way that I can find the right balance of how to apply this to 3x3x3. I'm not trying to make it sound like GOGOGO is a bad method, but it goes completely against my philosophy for blindfolded memo. I choose to explore the limits of synergistic memo on 3x3x3, even if doing this shows that GOGOGO is the way to do it. Either way, I have to know the limits of synergistic memo on 3x3x3 before I abandon this approach.

--edit--
Correction made about the corner memo method I am using, it's Rob's method (or at least I got the idea from him).


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 10:*

1:25.84, 1:26.87, DNF(1:15.67), 1:07.18, 1:37.87 = *1:07.18*

_Comment: This is why you need to practice. :fp_


----------



## Norbi (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 10: 
2:20.28, 3:24.28, DNF, 1:58.05, 2:57.69 =*1:58.05*


----------



## Micael (Apr 13, 2011)

2:10.32 2:12.31 2:00.17 2:04.62 2:44.68


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 10:*

1:48.04, 1:23.92, 1:36.15, 1:30.54, 1:54.73 = *1:23.92*

I was really hoping for a sub 1:20 in here... oh well. Next time.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 10: *

DNF(1:48.60), DNF(1:53.73), 2:02.86, 2:20.88, DNF = *2:02.86*

1st: I did the 3 last setupmoves wrong.
2nd: Off by 3 edges.
3rd: Long Memo
4th: After executing corners, I thought that the number of corners is odd and so I double-checked everything twice. So I lost ~20 seconds until I relized that the number of corners is even (like the edges). 
5th: I screwed up the execution part.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

DNF(8:43.00), DNF(8:43.46), DNF, DNF(7:03.60), DNS

First solve off by one corner that I didn’t notice was rotated in place. Second solve off by 3 corners. Fourth I was off by I put an edge in backwards during memo, so one edge of. Too pissed to do a fifth.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Results 10th round*​:

1) amostay2004 -> 40.10
2) Zane_C -> 1:07.18
3) JonnyWhoopes -> 1:23.92
4) cmhardw -> 1:26.07
5) Mike Hughey -> 1:40.40
6) Norbi -> 1:58.05
7) Micael -> 2:00.17 
8) Jakuube -> 2:02.86
9) Elbeasto94 -> DNF

Oh wait why am I posting results? Because after 10 rounds of best of 5 format I think it's time for...

*SHAMELESS HIJACK*

There will be 5 scrambles as usual, but the ranking this round will be based on *average* instead of best time. Here's how it goes: those who get 4 or 5 successes will be at the top and ranked based on average of 3/5, those who get 3 solves will be below them even if the times are faster (ranked based on mean of 3), followed by 2 solves (ranked by mean of 2), and finally for those with only 1 solve. So A with a 5:37 average of 5 would be ranked above B who has a 35s mean of 2/5, for example.

In other words, cubers are ranked first by success rate, then by speed.

11th Round Scrambles:
1. L B2 D2 F D' R2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 D2 F L' U2 R U' L2 F U2 D2 R U L' F2
2. U' D' L2 F2 D2 R U B' U' F U D L D2 U2 B' R F' B2 D2 U' F L D2 B'
3. B2 U2 F B R2 D2 U' B' R D2 U' L' R2 F' D' U F2 U D2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 
4. L' R2 B L' U F2 B' U2 F' R' U2 R2 B' D F' B L2 B R B D F2 D2 U' L
5. U' D R D L' U B U' F' D2 L' D' B' D' F2 B2 R' L' B2 L' R2 U L F2 D' 

Have fun!


----------



## Jakube (Apr 15, 2011)

*11th Round*

DNF(2:14.98), 2:06.63, 3:43.68, DNF(2:34.67), 1:51.36

3/5 solved -> *Mean of 3 = 2:33.89*

_Comment: 3rd solve: Memo was ~50 seconds, but execution ... I began solving SABG, than I relized that the correct one is WABG and I had to redo those moves. _


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes! Almost my favorite format for 3x3x3 BLD. (My favorite format, of course, would be average 10/12. )

Round 11

*5 successes, Average time: 1:44.41*
Best time: 1:28.48



Spoiler



Average: 1:44.41
Standard Deviation: 8.04
Best Time: 1:28.48
Worst Time: 2:10.16
Individual Times:
1.	1:57.81	L B2 D2 F D' R2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 D2 F L' U2 R U' L2 F U2 D2 R U L' F2
2.	(1:28.48)	U' D' L2 F2 D2 R U B' U' F U D L D2 U2 B' R F' B2 D2 U' F L D2 B'
3.	(2:10.16)	B2 U2 F B R2 D2 U' B' R D2 U' L' R2 F' D' U F2 U D2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2
4.	1:32.54	L' R2 B L' U F2 B' U2 F' R' U2 R2 B' D F' B L2 B R B D F2 D2 U' L
5.	1:42.87	U' D R D L' U B U' F' D2 L' D' B' D' F2 B2 R' L' B2 L' R2 U L F2 D'



I was afraid my fear would hold me back, but I did pretty well. The third solve was pretty slow, but the others all felt nice. My average this round was almost as fast as my fastest single last round!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 10:*

(DNF(1:20.97)), (1:04.35), 1:27.46, 1:32.65, 1:17.86 = *1:25.99 avg5* 

_Comment: Ugh, my visual memo for the corners is so bad, I always wonder if I should switch to something different. I have thought about using sentences for the edges and audio corners. (Inspired by Aron )_


----------



## Norbi (Apr 16, 2011)

Round 11:
2:40.83, DNF, DNF, (DNF), 2:06.64
The first DNF was 1:44.42 PB.Two twisted corner


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 16, 2011)

PB single. Last solves were bad.
1:40.80, 1:21.05[wee pb], 1:50.72[listened to blaring music], DNF(1:34.45), 1:56.08


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 16, 2011)

Norbi and Ryan: It'd be easier to tally the results if you put in the average/mean


----------



## Micael (Apr 16, 2011)

DNF DNF DNF 1:45.91 3:08.19
Every aspect went so bad. Difficult memo, difficult recall, failed execution... 

Edit: Average = 2:27.05


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry about that. Average came to be *1:49.20*.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

57.77+, 47.48, DNF(1:05.72), DNF(1:11.65), 1:48.13 = *1:11.13 mean of 3/5*

Ugh..disappointed that I didn't get an average  At the last solve I forgot 2 letters and I had to trace back all the other letters to find what's missing from my memo. Haven't done something like that in a while lol


----------



## Norbi (Apr 17, 2011)

The average:*2:23.74 mean of 2/5*


----------



## Jakube (Apr 26, 2011)

*Results 11th round*​:


```
1. Zane_C        1:25.99  Average of 3/5
2. Mike Hughey   1:44.41  Average of 3/5
3. RyanReese09   1:49.20  Average of 3/5
4. amostay2004   1:11.13  Mean of 3/5
5. Jakube        2:33.89  Mean of 3/5
6. Norbi         2:23.74  Mean of 2/5
7. Micael        2:27.05  Mean of 2/5
```

@amostay2004: Thank you for your idea. I was also not very happy about the old format. 

*Format: SHAMELESS HIJACK*
There will be 5 scrambles, the ranking is based on *average*. Here's how it goes: those who get 4 or 5 successes will be at the top and ranked based on average of 3/5, those who get 3 solves will be below them even if the times are faster (ranked based on mean of 3), followed by 2 solves (ranked by mean of 2), and finally for those with only 1 solve. So A with a 5:37 average of 5 would be ranked above B who has a 35s mean of 2/5, for example.

In other words, cubers are ranked first by success rate, then by speed.

12th Round Scrambles:
1. D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U' R' D2 F2 L U2 F D F2 
2. R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U' B' U2 L' B2 D2 U' F R2 D' U
3. D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U B D L F2 L2 F R2 U' F2
4. L2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L D' F' L B D' B2 D R' F2 U2 B
5. F2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' L D' F' R' B' U B2 R2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *Format: SHAMELESS HIJACK*
> There will be 5 scrambles, the ranking is based on *average*. Here's how it goes: those who get 4 or 5 successes will be at the top and ranked based on average of 3/5, those who get 3 solves will be below them even if the times are faster (ranked based on mean of 3), followed by 2 solves (ranked by mean of 2), and finally for those with only 1 solve. So A with a 5:37 average of 5 would be ranked above B who has a 35s mean of 2/5, for example.


 
I hope you don't feel like you have to make it always work this way. I rather enjoyed the change, since it works to my favor (it was nice to be second place for a change!), but I think it probably makes sense for it to be "best of" more often than it is an average. I think it would be fun to change it around periodically, though. It would be nice to do an average 10/12 someday, for instance. Maybe even an average of 100?


----------



## Micael (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, I got last. This time I made sure to get them all.

2:21.09 2:22.21 2:49.60 2:09.68 2:21.20
average 3/5 = 2:21.50


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love how Multi makes me faster.
1:37.19, 1:36.32, DNF(1:19.49), 1:43.22, 1:33.93=*1:38.91*.


----------



## Micael (Apr 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I love how Multi makes me faster.



Looks like it doesn't work for me. :confused:


----------



## Xishem (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 12*
1. DNF(2:48.65) [3 Edges Incorrect]
2. DNF(5:48.58) [Mismemoed edges first time through + 2 Flipped Edges]
3. 3:43.56
4. 3:21.30 [Felt pretty comfortable. A few lettering scheme issues, but that's just because I've taken a pretty long break from BLD]
5. 3:39.73 [Recall delay near the end. Not bad, though. Felt good otherwise]

I don't know what format this is going in now, so I'll post both, I guess.

*Average:* 3/5 @ 3:34.86
*Best Single:* 3:21.30

Also, I'm back. Hey, how's it going?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 27, 2011)

Micael said:


> Looks like it doesn't work for me. :confused:


 
Weird. Well my memo hasn't really gotten faster really, just execution, I turn really really fast. I had 40seconds execution on one of them. M2/OP. Should be slowly transitioning to comms in a bit.

I should mention that my DNF 1:19 was me forgetting memo, I wasn't even close tobeing done edgess.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 27, 2011)

12:th round Mats Bergsten
DNF(2:20.44), 3:01.21, DNF(2:03.13), 2:18.70, DNF(2:20.78)

Wow, that went so bad. Maybe to much bigbld . Nothing at all worked.
Memo recall pauses on almost all solves. Exec faulty three times. Sigh.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 12*

50.03, DNF, 2:08.67, 50.17, DNF(58.05) = 1:16.29 mean of 3/5

Argghhh I'm clearly out of practice. I thought I was safe enough for the last one  Everything went wrong in the 2:08 lol.

Anyway it's not that I didn't like the previous format I just felt it's time for a change  Feel free to change the format to whatever you like. I prefer at least 5 attempts though so I get an excuse to practise ;P


----------



## Norbi (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 12*
2:20.75, 2:51.02, (DNF), 2:27.89, 3:15.64
*average of 4/5=2:51.52*
very bad average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 12

*5 successes, Average time: 1:55.72*
Best time: 1:37.95



Spoiler



Average: 1:55.72
Standard Deviation: 8.81
Best Time: 1:37.95
Worst Time: 2:37.61
Individual Times:
1.	2:08.77	D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U' R' D2 F2 L U2 F D F2
2.	(2:37.61)	R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U' B' U2 L' B2 D2 U' F R2 D' U
3.	1:41.06	D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U B D L F2 L2 F R2 U' F2
4.	(1:37.95)	L2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L D' F' L B D' B2 D R' F2 U2 B
5.	1:57.32	F2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' L D' F' R' B' U B2 R2 U2



As for multi's affect on 3x3x3 BLD, I find that it doesn't really help me all that much long-term, and short-term, it's terrible. Right after doing a multi, I'm always much slower at 3x3x3 BLD than I would normally be. Unfortunately, I did my weekly competition multi last night (not many hours ago, actually), and it appears it's still having a negative effect on me - I should have waited another day before doing this, I guess - I probably would have been significantly faster. Oh well, at least it's still sub-2 (barely).


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

In my opinion, multi gets you fast pretty quickly when you're still slow at single BLD, because it helps you familiarise with your method/execution/memo. I don't think it helps much in getting you to very fast speed, like sub-1.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Define "slow" .

It's dropped me from barely sup2 to possibly sub1:40, and still counting. Not exactly sure which areas have improved the most though.


----------



## Micael (Apr 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Define "slow" .
> 
> It's dropped me from barely sup2 to possibly sub1:40, and still counting. Not exactly sure which areas have improved the most though.


 
Please don't ask him to define slow, because we will all be slow then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Define "slow" .


 
He sort of did - he said it doesn't help you get sub-1. Meaning it probably won't help me, since that's my current goal. And you're about to that point too - you probably won't get much faster from here on account of your multi. On the other hand, you're much faster at speedsolving, so you can probably quickly get a lot faster at execution than I can. If you execute twice as fast as I do and memorize at my speed, you'll be sub-1. For you, that shouldn't be difficult. So perhaps it will help you get sub-1; it just probably won't help me get there.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 12: 2:36.88 (Mean of 2)*

DNF, DNF, 2:41.48, DNF, 2:32.30

Very bad.


----------



## lucarubik (May 4, 2011)

i think this should be best of 3 because it is easier to get fast if you risk, even if you DNF cubes
anyway
DNF DNF 1:21.77 DNS DNS
I'm tired and hurry :S too bad for me


----------



## EricReese (May 4, 2011)

5:27.73, 4:29.59, 5:36.15, 5:20.08, 5:52.75

DNF by 2flip

DNF by a few pieces, corners all good

DNF :/

SUCCESS  5:20.08

DNF, off by a 3twist of corners sune. Ugh

Not very happy about the last DNF but at least I got one success in this average. Anyone know a puretwist alg for when the pieces are in like a sune/antisune place? Right now I just do sune then U perm (haven't done it BLD'd, just came up with it just now)


----------



## Micael (May 4, 2011)

Eric, you can find algs to twist pieces in Macky's 3OP guide (orientation algs). Is it what you mean?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

Sune orientation-Niklas, then CW A perm
Antisune (hold it so you would solve the OLL as left handed sune) left niklas, then left hand A perm (mirror the normal CW one)


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2011)

*Round 12:*

DNF, (1:06.89), (1:29.70), 1:15.88, 1:12.29 = *1:14.09*

_Comment: I'm actually quite satisfied with this, as I've been doing virtually no practice for the last few weeks._


----------



## Jakube (May 6, 2011)

*Results 12th round*​:


```
1.  Zane_C       1:14.09 average of 4/5
2.  RyanReese09  1:38.91 average of 4/5
3.  Mike Hughey  1:55.72 average of 5/5
4.  Micael       2:21.50 average of 5/5
5.  Norbi        2:51.52 average of 4/5
6.  amostay2004  1:16.29 mean of 3/5
7.  Xishem       3:21.30 mean of 3/5
8.  Jakube       2:36.88 mean of 2/5
9.  MatsBergsten 2:39.96 mean of 2/5
10. lucarubik    1:21.77 mean of 1/5
11. EricReese    5:20.08 mean of 1/5
```

*Format: SHAMELESS HIJACK*
There will be 5 scrambles, the ranking is based on *average*. Here's how it goes: those who get 4 or 5 successes will be at the top and ranked based on average of 3/5, those who get 3 solves will be below them even if the times are faster (ranked based on mean of 3), followed by 2 solves (ranked by mean of 2), and finally for those with only 1 solve. So A with a 5:37 average of 5 would be ranked above B who has a 35s mean of 2/5, for example.

In other words, cubers are ranked first by success rate, then by speed.

13th Round Scrambles:
1. B2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U B' F D B2 R B2 R' U2
2. B2 R2 B L2 R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 L U R' D' B2 U B2 D' F U' F2
3. D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L' F L2 U' B U B' D' R D
4. R2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L U' R F L F U' B' D L2 F' L2
5. D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 U' B U2 B2 R U2 B D' R'


----------



## Jakube (May 6, 2011)

*Round 13: 2:19.37 Average of 4/5*

DNF(2:24.16), 2:02.68, 2:04.47, 2:18.02, 2:35.62 

No lucky scramble at all, but still I managed nearly all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2011)

Round 13: 
3:05.47, 2:12.16, 2:14.92, 2:09.86, DNF = *2:30.85 avg 4/5*

Better than last week but so slow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

Round 13

*5 successes, Average time: 1:55.74*
Best time: 1:39.70



Spoiler



Average: 1:55.74
Standard Deviation: 7.99
Best Time: 1:39.70
Worst Time: 2:09.14
Individual Times:
1.	(2:09.14)	R F' B' L' D2 B' R2 U L U2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U
2.	2:04.62	U' D B R' L D' F D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2
3.	(1:39.70)	F U L D2 F2 B' R' F2 D R F' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D'
4.	2:01.34	F R' D' R F D2 B L2 F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B2
5.	1:41.27	U B R B' R' F R F2 U' L B D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2


I am apparently mind-bogglingly consistent:
This week: 1:55.74 average, 1:39.70 best
Last week: 1:55.72 average, 1:37.95 best



lucarubik said:


> i think this should be best of 3 because it is easier to get fast if you risk, even if you DNF cubes anyway


After my results the past two weeks, I'm inclined to agree that it should be best of, because I was really too slow this week because I saw everyone else was getting full averages. But I hate the idea of best of 3 - too few attempts. How about best of 12, or perhaps best of 100? Seriously, I bet a best of 100 attempt would have a real possibility of helping me improve - the motivation would be right for it. Except if I got the first ten or fifteen all correct, I wouldn't be able to resist trying to get a valid average, which would ruin the whole thing.


----------



## aronpm (May 10, 2011)

DNF, 46.38, DNF, DNF, DNF = 46.38 mo1/5

Wow that was so bad


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2011)

Round 13

DNF(53.15), DNF(1:23.12), DNF(56.08), DNF(1:04.37), DNF(47.52)

lol


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

*Round 13:*

DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:14.16, 1:20.72 = *1:17.44 Mean of 2*

_Comment: After the first DNF, I decided to practice using images for memo. 
After the following 2 DNFs, I just wanted it over as quick as possible so just did normal BLD solves. _


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

*Round 13:*

2:26.13, DNF, DNF, DNS(yet), DNS(yet) = *2:26.13 Mean of 1/5*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

*Results 13th round*​

```
1. Mike Hughey  1:55.74 average of 5/5
2. Jakube       2:19.37 average of 4/5
3. MatsBergsten 2:30.85 average of 4/5
4. Zane_C       1:17.44 mean of 2/5
5. aronpm       0:46.35 mean of 1/5
6. Xishem       2:26.13 mean of 1/5
7. amostay2004  DNF
```

Heh - I won that one!

Okay, for any of you silly enough to think I was joking:

*Shameless Hijack*
There are 100 scrambles included in the spoiler below. (I've done you the favor of optimizing them all.) The format is *best of 100*. You do not need to do all of the scrambles; you may do as many or as few as you like (you can even just do one and stop if you want to), but start with the first scramble and work through in numerical order. Feel free to post as soon as you have any results, and edit further results in. One week from today, the fastest single result you have in your post will be considered your entry.

This rewards:
1. speed over accuracy, and
2. persistence and determination, since if you do all 100, you'll have a better chance at a good/lucky solve.

The scrambles:


Spoiler




D U' B' R' U L D' U B R2 D' R' D U2 R' B' D2 U
B' U' L R' D2 L R F2 L' B' L2 F R U B2 L2 F2 U'
D2 U B F D' U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 L B2 D' B R D2
B2 U2 B F2 U F2 D B' D B' R B' F' D2 R U L2 F'
F' D2 B2 L2 R' B D B' L' B L D' F' D2 L' U2 R2
R2 U L' D' U' L' B F' U2 F' L2 D' F2 L D' B U2
L2 R D' R' F2 U2 F2 R' D' F' L F L' B2 F2 L D' U'
R' U L R' F2 U' B' F2 L' B D U2 B U F' R2 F
B2 D L' U' B' L2 R B' R2 F' L' B2 U B' U' R U'
L D F2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F R U F2 D' B F' U'
B' R D2 F' R2 F' R D R' D' B' R2 U B' U F2 U2 R
D' L R B U' F' D2 U F D2 R2 D F2 D2 U R2 B' R
F2 R' U2 R' B' F2 U' R F2 U2 F L2 D U2 L B F
D' F2 U B2 U F2 U L U R B2 R2 D' B F2 L F' R' B2
L2 B' U2 R' D L F' U B2 F' D' L U' F' D2 L2 D U
L' D' R' U2 B' U' R2 B' U R' B' D' U B L D B2 U'
D L B' L' U2 L' F2 R' F R' B U F L' R2 D2 U
B2 L D2 F L2 F2 U2 B' D L' R2 F2 R2 B F2 U L
U2 R D' F R2 F2 U' R2 F D B' L' U B2 L2 R B
D' L F D2 L U B' R2 U R2 D R' D L2 R B L2 F2
F2 D B' L2 D' R2 B' R' D B D' L2 B2 L' U' F D2 U
U2 B2 F' D2 B U L2 R2 D' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D U L' U'
L D B U' R F' R' B U L' D2 B' F2 L' F' L F U'
R' B2 U' L2 B F R B' L R2 D' F R' F' D2 L' R
B' L' D' F L' R D L2 B R' D2 L' B2 L B' L F2 R2
D B F L' R B' U R2 F' D' R' B L2 D U F2 L U2
R B D' B' F' R2 U' B D' L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2
F D2 L2 R U' B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 F U B2 L
D' F' D2 L' D' R2 F' L U2 B' U2 F' U' B R' D2 R2 U'
U' B D2 U2 L B L R B' U B2 F L2 D L2 F' L U2
F2 U2 L2 D R2 F U' F L' R U R' B' L2 B D F U'
D2 U B F D L' U' B2 L' F' L F R F U2 L2 D' U
B2 L2 D F2 U B F2 R' U2 B' R' D2 R' B R2 F' U' B2
D2 F' L U2 F' L' U2 F U' B2 L2 R2 U' B D2 L F
R U' B' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U' R B' U B2 R2 F L2 R2
B2 R2 F U B D' U F D' L B L2 U' B2 U' R2 F'
L' F L U' F2 U F' D' U' B L R2 D' B' U2 F' D' U'
B' R2 B' R U2 L D2 U' B' L2 R D2 F' U B D' F U2
R' F' R' B' U2 B2 F L U' B L R2 U' L D R' D'
B2 U L2 R' D U2 B' D' R' U B' R' U2 R' B L F
D L' R2 F D' R D' R' B2 L R F L D' B' R2 U2
R' F D B2 U' R' F R D' U' B' L U F2 D2 L2 U
F2 R D' L B2 D' B' U2 F2 U L B D2 L2 D2 L R2 U'
B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F L F' L' R2 F D2 R U'
D' R' D B2 R2 D' F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 D B L' U F2 U2
R U B' R F' U2 L' D2 F R' F2 L2 R' U L D' B' U'
R2 B' D2 F' L' D2 U2 B2 U' L' U2 B' L D L' R B' D'
L F L2 D L R2 D2 R F' D2 F2 L' F D2 U B2 D' U2
F' U' R2 U2 F R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 L B' D2 U2
R' U' L2 F D2 B U' B R F L B2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D'
F D B2 U2 B' L U B R2 B U' L2 R2 B2 F D L U2
B' U R2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R' D' R2 F' R' D B U2 L' B'
L D' L R' B2 R' F2 D' F' R D U' F2 U B' L D2
B2 U B2 D L' F U' F' R2 B' L' R' D' B R2 U2 F R
U' L F' R U L2 U' R B U2 L' U R D2 R U2 R2 U'
D' L' U' F2 U L' R U' F2 L F' U L2 R' D2 F R
R D U F' U L2 R D2 R F2 U R2 U' F' D U' L2 U
B' L' D F2 D B2 U' B' R' U2 B D B' L F R
B2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R' B' R U' B' L F D L' U2 R2
U' F2 D' L D R' D2 B F L R2 B' L2 F2 U' R D U
B' L R2 B2 L' U' R B' F' U B D L' U2 L D2 L2 U
F2 R D L2 F' L' U2 B2 L2 B' F R' D2 B2 F' U' F2
F2 L' D F' L' D2 F2 D B' U' F2 U L2 R' D' R U
B U B2 L' F' L D R2 D' F' L U2 B' R2 B F' R2 U2
B2 U2 R' D' B2 U B' R F2 L D' B F2 L' U B2 U' R2
F2 R2 D R U2 B' D2 L F2 L U2 R U' F L2 U2 F2 R
U' F' L2 U' B2 L' U2 B2 U' L F' D2 F U' L' D F2 U
L' D L' D2 U L' U2 F2 R B' U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2
U2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 R' U R' B' L2 U R D B
B D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R' F R B D' B' L' D2 F' R
R' D' U' F D' L' U2 F L2 B2 F R2 D B F R D'
D2 R' D R B U B' F2 L2 U2 L' B' F L' F' R' F'
D2 B2 F' D2 L D B' D R U' B D' L' R2 U2 R' B'
L' F U' R' F' L' D L2 F' U2 F' U L2 R U' R2 F2
L' F' L R' D' R U' B' D2 B L D' B U B2 F L2 U'
U' R B2 D R F U' F D F R2 B2 D R' U R2 F
U' B U B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D' L R' U F L2 B F'
L' B2 F' D B2 F2 U B' R' F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U B' U' R2
B2 F' L D F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F L R F2 D B' R2
R' D' B D U' R B U' R D' L' R F L' U2 B' D
L2 B2 D F2 D' F' R B U B2 D2 B R' D B' R' F2 R2
F U' B2 F L2 U' R2 D U2 L' F2 R2 B R' U B' D' U
U' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F' U R2 B2 L' F2 L' U' R2 F L
F D L U' F R2 F U' R' U B2 F R F2 D' R2 D2 R2
D' B D B2 U F2 L' D' L B2 R2 B L' D2 R2 B2 U2
D2 R U2 R D B D F L2 B' U L' B F2 U' F' L2
L D2 B U2 B2 D F' U' L2 R B' D2 U2 F U R2 U' R'
D2 R D' U B L F U2 L U L U' L2 R' U F2 D2
U2 B2 D' R' F D L R' F' L U F2 R D2 R2 B2 U F
L U2 F' D L' B U2 F' D F R U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2
F2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 B2 R B' L2 B D2 L F' D' R2 D
L2 R' D U2 B' L2 F' D F D' B' L' F2 D2 U2 F U'
U2 B U B' D L R' D B2 D' U B' U' L' B F' D2 F2
B' D' B U L D L2 F2 L2 R F' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 U'
F' L2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R' B D2 R' B R2 D2 U L' D
F' L' B D2 F D L' U' R D L' B F' U R B2 L' U2
B L2 F L2 F' D2 U' L2 F2 U R U' R' D2 B2 F2 D' R'
U2 L F2 R2 D' F' D' F D' F2 R' B2 D' R2 F' U' L' R'
L2 D U2 L B' F R B U2 B' D' B L' U' F2 D2 U
L' R2 F' R D U' L' B D2 U L B L' F2 D2 L U2


----------



## Xishem (May 19, 2011)

Eek! Good thing Summer is just getting ready to start, so I may have a chance to do a good number of these.

Also, you're crazy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Also, you're crazy.


 


Just think, Alex Yu often would do this many in a single sitting. Sometimes, that was just warming up! And I think Haiyan once mentioned doing over 400 one day.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 19, 2011)

Perrrfect excuse for me to practise  Will definitely do all 100


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Shall attempt. I'll do 15 tonight, 85 tomorrow. 2 down so far.


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

Nice format, I might do some tomorrow and/or the weekend.


----------



## JyH (May 19, 2011)

Quit after the 8th. Had 4 DNFs, and when I had confidence I was going to get this solve, I popped on the second turn...Easy scramble too 
I'll start from 10-100 tomorrow.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 19, 2011)

u don't really need to change ur method, just stick with pochmann until u really can't get any faster. i see some people actually average bout sub-2 with pochann, so it is possible with some practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 55.XX BLD SOLVE. BUT 3 CYCLE CORNERS. FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2011)

Best of 100 (incomplete): 22.86


Spoiler



37.19, DNF(47), DNF(43), DNF, DNF(54), 22.86



I'll still do the rest but I won't beat that.

EDIT: nvm I can't be bothered


----------



## chris w (May 19, 2011)

22.86 ermm wut. what was memo?


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2011)

high 7 to low 8


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

That's so fast it made me laughed. That speed is just... messed up. :tu


----------



## amostay2004 (May 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 55.XX BLD SOLVE. BUT 3 CYCLE CORNERS. FUUUUUUUUU


 


aronpm said:


> Best of 100 (incomplete): 22.86
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I'm willing to bet there's a pretty good scramble there somewhere in the early stages of the 100 scrambles


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

I'll slowly edit my times in.

*best time = 44.71*


Spoiler



number of times: 17/30:

1. 44.71 
2. DNF(1:56.52) 
3. 1:01.69 
4. DNF(1:09.47) 
5. DNF(1:15.80) 
6. 47.39 
7. 1:30.41 
8. DNF(1:01.01) 
9. DNF(53.87) 
10. DNF(1:06.34)
11. 1:21.70 
12. 1:24.44 
13. 56.49 
14. DNF(1:22.95) 
15. 1:17.85 
16. 1:36.40 
17. DNF(1:17.36)
18. DNF(1:10.64) 
19. DNF(1:31.57) 
20. DNF(1:13.39)
21. 59.07 
22. 1:06.09 
23. 1:11.30 
24. 1:05.57 
25. 56.36 
26. DNF(1:03.51) 
27. 1:10.99 
28. 1:10.01 
29. DNF(1:02.61) 
30. 1:12.05


----------



## amostay2004 (May 19, 2011)

Extremely frustrating first 25 solves. Best time of 35.40 but 10/25 solved urgh..I was actually hoping for a good accuracy rather a good single time. Memo can't seem to stick, shall try more later/tomorrow. I guess I'll edit my times in here too. Doubt I'll beat that single anyway.

Edit: Didn't think I'd do all 100 today, but I kept trying to improve my accuracy and failing miserably. Oh well, at least there were four sub-37 in the session  Pretty good avg5 towards the very end too

*Round 14 best of 100 - 34.51*

number of times: 43/100
best time: 34.51
worst time: 1:18.76

current avg5: DNF (σ = 33.98)
best avg5: 43.14 (σ = 2.74)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

I'll edit mine in too.*
number of times: 58/100*
best time: 1:00.93
worst time: 3:42.69

best avg5: 1:17.17 (σ = 12.01)

best avg12: 1:28.43 (σ = 12.06)

best avg15: 1:40.21 (σ = 39.80)

session mean: 1:26.17


Spoiler



1. DNF(1:38.06)
2. 1:32.89
3. (1:14.40) 
4. DNF(1:29.05) 
5. DNF(1:06.05)[slipped] 
6. 1:20.23 
7. 1:28.96 
8. DNF(1:18.16) 
9. DNF(1:16.04)
10. 1:29.95
11. 1:34.51
12. DNF(59.55)
13. 1:14.47 
14. DNF(55.35)[NOO. 3 CYCLE CORNERS. AH]
15. 1:36.12
16. DNF(1:47.08)[forgot to do corner comm beginning] 
17. 1:40.49 
18. DNF(1:20.07) 
19. 1:24.27
20. (DNF(2:26.24))
21. DNF(1:47.08),
22. 1:26.52
23. DNF(53.33)[slip],
24. 1:12.02[pb. did one comm]
25. DNF(1:56.33)
26. DNF(1:25.86)[must have forgot to undo one turn m2]
27. 1:22.94,
28. 1:09.46
29. 1:04.28
30. DNF(1:30.13)
31. DNF(1:36.33)
32. 1:20.55
33. 1:28.30
34. DNF(1:06.21)
35. 1:22.97
36. 1:14.93
37. 1:25.31
38. DNF(1:22.13)[forgot to do a comm before start spamming y perm. stupid]
39. 1:13.47
40. 1:33.44
41. DNF(58.50)[must have done my one corner comm backwards. total off by5 corners. one edge comm and one corner comm in this]
42. *DNF(49.33)*[fastest DNF. scramble from IRC. but counting here because I want to. disqualify me if you wish, but it's just 1 scramble...did "3op corners". setup into pure sune twist, undo. A perm top, rotate and do a perm bottom. and 1 edge comm. ugh so fast. off by 2flip i forgot to do. FML]
43. 1:26.33
44. DNF(1:20.97)
45. 1:06.38
46. 1:30.11 
47. 1:15.02 
48. DNF(1:44.54) 
49. (1:00.93) 
50. DNF(1:32.75)[forgot to execute a 2swap edges i visually memod] 
51. (DNF(1:28.69)) 
52. 1:25.36 
53. DNF(1:08.09)[mis executed corners] 
54. 1:12.36 
55. DNF(1:29.40) 
56. 3:42.69[what. the hell] 
57. 1:23.47 
58. 2:03.40[....] 
59. 1:19.16 
60. 1:36.41 
61. (1:05.66) 
62. 1:11.93 
63. 1:34.00 
64. 1:16.69 
65. 1:38.52 
66. 1:39.09 
67. 1:47.45 
68. 1:17.61[very freestyle. first U2 and pureflip with the buffer. U2, then zperm the top to solve the two edges. then i solved the corners, setup into pure sune twist, did that. then edges. very surprised success, because of teh way i solved the cube] 
69. (DNF(1:27.65)) 
70. (DNF(2:08.71)) 
71. DNF(1:08.88)[2 twisted corners. meh] 
72. 1:23.68 
73. DNF(1:33.33) 
74. 1:28.27 
75. DNF(1:02.38)[3 corners twisted.] 
76. DNF(51.11)[slip on cornesr] 
77. 1:38.06 
*78. DNF(54.09)[RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE] *
79. DNF(44.78)[slip.............] 
80. 1:21.52 
81. (1:06.71) 
82. DNF(1:27.75)[scrambled mess] 
83. DNF(1:03.58)[2 twisted corners + forgot to execute final edge for m2.] 
84. 1:12.50+[screwed up corners so much i had to keep reshooting . such easy scramble] 
85. DNF(1:08.88)[3 cycle edges. must have missed something in memo] 
86. 1:39.02 
87. DNF(1:53.32) 
88. 1:12.72 
89. 1:31.97 
90. (DNF(44.22)[pop]) 
91. 1:41.14 
92. 1:19.46 
93. 1:29.59 
94. DNF(1:04.21) 
95. 1:22.16 
96. 1:08.94 
97. DNF(1:06.93)[2 flip edges 3 cycle corners. forgot to execute for some reason] 
98. 1:11.61 
99. (DNF(1:23.22)[2 twisted]) 
100. 1:27.33



Horrible accuracy near the end. Caused by being extremely tired. Solves 45-100 were all done within a few hours. Some breaks now and then, but I've never done more than 15 in one day, so doing 55 was a huge strain! Another sub1 DNF in the 70s .


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

*Best time: 1:04.16*
*Accuracy: 78/100*

Best avg5: 1:24.08 (σ = 8.19)

Best avg12: 1:34.07 (σ = 11.37)



Spoiler




1:59.33
1:41.30
1:44.86
1:50.06
2:48.31
1:25.33
DNF [1:45.31] 4 edges wrong - mismemorized edges
DNF [1:08.42] messed up parity alg; so sad - could have been a really fast solve even with parity!
1:18.84
2:10.07
DNF [1:37.83] forgot undo of a setup turn
1:46.67
DNF [1:18.67] 3 edges wrong - executed BK instead of DK
DNF [1:22.61] 3 corners wrong - memorized DJ instead of DI
1:42.16
1:43.98
2:55.67
DNF [1:31.63] 3 edges wrong - solved DW while correctly thinking AW, which makes no sense, since AW is easier
1:12.38
1:38.10
1:31.71
1:55.91
1:35.63
1:22.84
1:35.38
3:13.63
1:21.71
1:30.27
1:50.33
1:18.86
1:50.41
1:18.47
DNF [1:13.11] 3 corners wrong - memorized D instead of C
2:43.08
DNF [1:31.70] 3 corners wrong - executed PS instead of FS
1:30.27
DNF [1:34.86] 2 edges flipped - memorized W instead of O at end
1:23.33
1:19.99
DNF [1:51.21] scrambled - probably messed up parity fix
1:28.86
DNF [1:27.84] 3 corners wrong - memorized B instead of C
1:31.97
1:54.28
DNF [1:37.77] 3 corners wrong - memorized I instead of J
1:24.73
1:20.55
1:54.92
1:41.47
2:06.91
DNF [1:47.80] performed T instead of J for parity
DNF [1:22.71] 2 edges flipped
1:44.07
DNF [1:40.10] 3 edges wrong - memorized TP instead of RP
1:52.83
1:31.31
2:11.16
2:14.07
1:23.72
DNF [2:17.07] 3 edges wrong - couldn't remember last image, guessed wrong
1:33.43
1:35.16
1:31.28
2:37.30
1:26.49
1:31.06
1:16.82
1:58.44
1:21.15
1:36.98
DNF [1:37.56] scrambled - no idea why
DNF [1:39.02] 3 edges - memorized TD instead of TB
2:23.35
1:08.33
1:37.58
1:54.67
2:13.83
1:04.16
DNF [2:19.36] 2 edges flipped - didn't see flipped edge
1:20.36
1:35.44
1:16.43
2:47.01
1:48.82
DNF [1:25.15] messed up parity fix
1:23.88
1:48.64
1:29.51
2:40.86
3:08.69
1:15.40
1:45.78
1:51.02
DNF [2:32.27] scrambled - dropped cube because of lockup
DNF [1:58.75] 4 edges - recalled wrong image
1:43.25
1:49.57
1:29.90
1:22.91
2:00.46




On the 1:12.38, I memorized really slow for no good reason (almost 40 seconds), but it was probably the fastest solving phase I've ever done.
On the 1:04.16, I had a pretty bad lockup that cost me 2 or 3 seconds. This is my fastest time ever on a non-lucky generated scramble. (I had a 1:03.xx once on a hand scramble.)

I clearly have good days and bad days. Solves 31 through 60 are a bad day. (I kept believing it would get better, but it didn't. So I finally wised up and started doing non-counting solves instead.) Solves 61-70 are a good day.

Ryan appears to be consistently slightly better than me on both single and average. I win on accuracy, though. 

This was terrible accuracy for me, but that's okay because I was going for broke as much as possible; I was emphasizing speed over accuracy on all solves. Considering that, the accuracy was pretty good.


----------



## Xishem (May 20, 2011)

Will (also) edit mine in.

Accuracy: 8/27
Best time so far: *1:56.69*


Spoiler



1. 2:59.51
2. 2:25.31
3. DNF [2:51.20] 3 Edges
4. DNF [2:35.65] 3 Edges
5. 3:21.44
6. DNF [2:10.81] 3 Corners. Edge were memo'd in ~40, but corners were bad
7. 3:08.22
8. DNF [3:00.52] Once again, fast edges, horrible corners
9. DNF [2:41.63] 3 Corners
10. DNF [2:21.91] 2 Flipped edges
11. DNF [2:20.55] 4 Flipped edges -- weird
12. DNF [2:12.15] Screwed up a setup move on the second to last edge target. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure it was good.
13. DNF [2:57.15] 2 Flipped edges
14. DNF [2:41.92]
15. DNF [3:20.54]
16. DNF [2:03.75] Forgot corner memo
17. 2:59.01
18. 1:56.69
19. DNF [2:06.08] Off by an R' (bad setup) and 2 twisted corners
20. DNF [2:25.50] Off by an F2 (bad setup) and 3 edges
21. DNF [2:27.21] Off by 2 flipped edges. Tried sentence memo on this one. It was weird.
22. DNF [] Interrupted
23. 2:09.67
24. DNF [2:40.59] 2x2x3 block. Otherwise scrambled.
25. 2:16.18
26. 3:24.52 Interrupted mid-corners memo (which is audio), and managed to remember it without refreshing.
27. DNF [2:27.20]



*1-13*: Jesus. I knew I should have stopped after about 5. I was tired, and everything seemed to be going wrong.
*14-27*: My head hurts. A lot.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2011)

Fun  but took a lot of time, no other cubing for two days 

Total *71/100*, best *1:17.71*.
Best memo 24 secs, worst 2:10.
But on the 24 memo I had a memo recall pause so it was too fast.
The best solve had a 30 memo. 

Median solve *1:55.54*, median memo* 45* sec.
Worst solve 3:30.57, another sup-3.




Spoiler



1 2:27.85 0:47 DNF 3OP corners
2 1:42.36 0:50 0
3 2:24.00 0:53 DNF 2 flip
4 1:50.53 0:48 DNF 2 flip
5 2:05.28 0:47 0
6 1:20.84 0:29 0
7 1:43.21 0:38 0
8 1:40.00 0:46 DNF dropped the cube
9 2:17.54 1:10 0
10 2:41.33 1:06 0
11 1:53.70 0:53 DNF 2 flip
12 2:16.48 1:12 0
13 1:35.71 0:45 0
14 2:28.86 0:49 DNF 2 flip
15 2:10.78 0:55 0
16 1:52.98 0:45 0
17 1:49.77 0:39 0
18 1:30.36 0:38 0
19 2:23.14 1:00 0
20 1:39.32 0:46 0 
Last column before scrambles mean number of errors (0-5), a notation I
borrowed from Sakarie (I find it meaningful). 0 means 0 errors = successful solve
1:30.62 0:33 0 21. F2 D B' L2 D' R2 B' R' D B D' L2 B2 L' U' F D2 U
2:26.25 1:18 0 22. U2 B2 F' D2 B U L2 R2 D' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D U L' U'
1:46.41 0:46 0 23. L D B U' R F' R' B U L' D2 B' F2 L' F' L F U'
2:18.38 1:10 0 24. R' B2 U' L2 B F R B' L R2 D' F R' F' D2 L' R
2:00.84 0:55 0 25. B' L' D' F L' R D L2 B R' D2 L' B2 L B' L F2 R2
2:34.51 0:48 0 26. D B F L' R B' U R2 F' D' R' B L2 D U F2 L U2
2:02.78 0:43.0 27. R B D' B' F' R2 U' B D' L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2
1:36.40 0:45 0 28. F D2 L2 R U' B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 F U B2 L
2:34.19 0:50 3 29. D' F' D2 L' D' R2 F' L U2 B' U2 F' U' B R' D2 R2 U'
1:40.46 0:45 2 30. U' B D2 U2 L B L R B' U B2 F L2 D L2 F' L U2
1:34.11 0:36 0 31. F2 U2 L2 D R2 F U' F L' R U R' B' L2 B D F U'
1:45.23 0:45 0 32. D2 U B F D L' U' B2 L' F' L F R F U2 L2 D' U
1:43.90 0:48 0 33. B2 L2 D F2 U B F2 R' U2 B' R' D2 R' B R2 F' U' B2
1:22.89 0:32 0 34. D2 F' L U2 F' L' U2 F U' B2 L2 R2 U' B D2 L F
2:17.22 0:38 1 35. R U' B' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U' R B' U B2 R2 F L2 R2
1:41.84 0:42 1 36. B2 R2 F U B D' U F D' L B L2 U' B2 U' R2 F'
1:48.23 0:48 1 37. L' F L U' F2 U F' D' U' B L R2 D' B' U2 F' D' U'
1:41.13 0:38 0 38. B' R2 B' R U2 L D2 U' B' L2 R D2 F' U B D' F U2
1:39.31 0:26 2 39. R' F' R' B' U2 B2 F L U' B L R2 U' L D R' D'
1:44.92 0:40 5 40. B2 U L2 R' D U2 B' D' R' U B' R' U2 R' B L F
2:28.30 0:40 1 41. D L' R2 F D' R D' R' B2 L R F L D' B' R2 U2
1:17.71 0:30 0 42. R' F D B2 U' R' F R D' U' B' L U F2 D2 L2 U
1:52.40 0:35 1 43. F2 R D' L B2 D' B' U2 F2 U L B D2 L2 D2 L R2 U'
1:41.48 0:42 0 44. B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' F L F' L' R2 F D2 R U'
1:44.27 0:49 2 45. D' R' D B2 R2 D' F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 D B L' U F2 U2
1:50.37 0:38 0 46. R U B' R F' U2 L' D2 F R' F2 L2 R' U L D' B' U'
2:21.36 0:57 1 47. R2 B' D2 F' L' D2 U2 B2 U' L' U2 B' L D L' R B' D'
2:46.35 1:14 0 48. L F L2 D L R2 D2 R F' D2 F2 L' F D2 U B2 D' U2
1:43.03 0:24 0 49. F' U' R2 U2 F R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 L B' D2 U2
3:19.13 2:03 0 50. R' U' L2 F D2 B U' B R F L B2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D'
2:01.40 0:48 0 51. F D B2 U2 B' L U B R2 B U' L2 R2 B2 F D L U2
1:29.82 0:34 0 52. B' U R2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R' D' R2 F' R' D B U2 L' B'
1:55.74 0:52 0 53. L D' L R' B2 R' F2 D' F' R D U' F2 U B' L D2
2:04.86 0:55 0 54. B2 U B2 D L' F U' F' R2 B' L' R' D' B R2 U2 F R
2:11.26 0:56 0 55. U' L F' R U L2 U' R B U2 L' U R D2 R U2 R2 U'
2:16.80 0:58 1 56. D' L' U' F2 U L' R U' F2 L F' U L2 R' D2 F R
1:59.33 0:48 1 57. R D U F' U L2 R D2 R F2 U R2 U' F' D U' L2 U
1:40.98 0:36 0 58. B' L' D F2 D B2 U' B' R' U2 B D B' L F R
1:37.22 0:35 0 59. B2 U R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R' B' R U' B' L F D L' U2 R2
2:06.09 0:50 0 60. U' F2 D' L D R' D2 B F L R2 B' L2 F2 U' R D U
1:44.00 0:42 1 61. B' L R2 B2 L' U' R B' F' U B D L' U2 L D2 L2 U
1:55.87 0:48 0 62. F2 R D L2 F' L' U2 B2 L2 B' F R' D2 B2 F' U' F2
1:33.83 0:39 0 63. F2 L' D F' L' D2 F2 D B' U' F2 U L2 R' D' R U
1:27.65 0:42 0 64. B U B2 L' F' L D R2 D' F' L U2 B' R2 B F' R2 U2
1:34.80 0:36 0 65. B2 U2 R' D' B2 U B' R F2 L D' B F2 L' U B2 U' R2
1:32.88 0:33 1 66. F2 R2 D R U2 B' D2 L F2 L U2 R U' F L2 U2 F2 R
1:50.17 0:35 1 67. U' F' L2 U' B2 L' U2 B2 U' L F' D2 F U' L' D F2 U
2:04.06 0:55 0 68. L' D L' D2 U L' U2 F2 R B' U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2
1:56.30 1:00 0 69. U2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 R' U R' B' L2 U R D B
1:59.65 0:55 1 70. B D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F R' F R B D' B' L' D2 F' R
2:44.22 0:35 0 71. R' D' U' F D' L' U2 F L2 B2 F R2 D B F R D'
1:42.60 0:36 0 72. D2 R' D R B U B' F2 L2 U2 L' B' F L' F' R' F'
1:54.57 0:39 0 73. D2 B2 F' D2 L D B' D R U' B D' L' R2 U2 R' B'
1:45.27 0:30 0 74. L' F U' R' F' L' D L2 F' U2 F' U L2 R U' R2 F2
1:50.68 0:35 0 75. L' F' L R' D' R U' B' D2 B L D' B U B2 F L2 U'
2:39.29 1:15 0 76. U' R B2 D R F U' F D F R2 B2 D R' U R2 F
1:59.23 0:50 0 77. U' B U B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D' L R' U F L2 B F'
1:54.72 0:29 0 78. L' B2 F' D B2 F2 U B' R' F' U2 R2 B2 F2 U B' U' R2
1:56.91 0:42 1 79. B2 F' L D F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F L R F2 D B' R2
2:04.27 0:40 0 80. R' D' B D U' R B U' R D' L' R F L' U2 B' D
2:20.44 0:42 1 81. L2 B2 D F2 D' F' R B U B2 D2 B R' D B' R' F2 R2
1:40.24 0:40 0 82. F U' B2 F L2 U' R2 D U2 L' F2 R2 B R' U B' D' U
2:04.40 0:48 1 83. U' F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F' U R2 B2 L' F2 L' U' R2 F L
2:05.21 1:01 0 84. F D L U' F R2 F U' R' U B2 F R F2 D' R2 D2 R2
3:30.57 2:11 0 85. D' B D B2 U F2 L' D' L B2 R2 B L' D2 R2 B2 U2
1:31.52 0:36 1 86. D2 R U2 R D B D F L2 B' U L' B F2 U' F' L2
2:18.22 1:10 0 87. L D2 B U2 B2 D F' U' L2 R B' D2 U2 F U R2 U' R'
2:08.18 1:10 0 88. D2 R D' U B L F U2 L U L U' L2 R' U F2 D2
2:14.57 1:05 0 89. U2 B2 D' R' F D L R' F' L U F2 R D2 R2 B2 U F
1:33.53 0:36 0 90. L U2 F' D L' B U2 F' D F R U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2
1:39.67 0:28 1 91. F2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 B2 R B' L2 B D2 L F' D' R2 D
2:22.16 0:28 5 92. L2 R' D U2 B' L2 F' D F D' B' L' F2 D2 U2 F U'
2:02.35 0:45 0 93. U2 B U B' D L R' D B2 D' U B' U' L' B F' D2 F2
1:35.42 0:42 0 94. B' D' B U L D L2 F2 L2 R F' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 U'
1:34.34 0:45 0 95. F' L2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' R' B D2 R' B R2 D2 U L' D
1:55.78 0:50 0 96. F' L' B D2 F D L' U' R D L' B F' U R B2 L' U2
2:25.90 1:14 0 97. B L2 F L2 F' D2 U' L2 F2 U R U' R' D2 B2 F2 D' R'
1:57.30 0:50 0 98. U2 L F2 R2 D' F' D' F D' F2 R' B2 D' R2 F' U' L' R'
2:55.12 0:46 0 99. L2 D U2 L B' F R B U2 B' D' B L' U' F2 D2 U
2:41.50 0:42 0 100. L' R2 F' R D U' L' B D2 U L B L' F2 D2 L U2



Thanks Mike for the practice  .


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Mike you're trying to kill me aren't you? Though I hugely appreciate the practice. I think I'm going to attempt the last 50% (or however many I do) with comm corners. My speed just isn't improving due to move count .

Edit-41st solve. Sub1 DNF. Disappointing . It's elusive. Did 2 comms . One edge/one corner. Must have done the corner backwards...?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mike you're trying to kill me aren't you? Though I hugely appreciate the practice. I think I'm going to attempt the last 50% (or however many I do) with comm corners. My speed just isn't improving due to move count .
> 
> Edit-41st solve. Sub1 DNF. Disappointing . It's elusive. Did 2 comms . One edge/one corner. Must have done the corner backwards...?


 
Aww, I'm sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you're close. I'm experimenting too, which is probably hurting me as well. I've come up with what I am considering "optimal parity" solutions. Admittedly, it's not truly optimal; I always solve to have the same two corners left at the end, but given that, I have optimal setups to T or J perms for every final edge. And I'm introducing more BH edge cases for some of my few remaining ones that are not yet. Anyway, I'm certainly getting more DNFs than usual because of it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you're close. I'm experimenting too, which is probably hurting me as well. I've come up with what I am considering "optimal parity" solutions. Admittedly, it's not truly optimal; I always solve to have the same two corners left at the end, but given that, I have optimal setups to T or J perms for every final edge. And I'm introducing more BH edge cases for some of my few remaining ones that are not yet. Anyway, I'm certainly getting more DNFs than usual because of it.


 
Yeah my last 50 are going to be slow/painful DNFs (assuming I do them all). I want to be sub1 by nationals and I don't see me getting it with my current execution . You still have amazing accuracy. I'd be proud .


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2011)

*Round 14*

Best Time: *1:30.25*
Accuracy: *37/55 = 67.27%*
Best Average of 5: *1:51.98*
Best Average of 12: *2:07.73*



Spoiler



1. DNF(2:04.01) - Scrambled
2. 2:04.40
3. 2:03.40
4. DNF(1:54.60) - 2 flipped edges
5. 2:13.44
6. 1:30.25 - PB
7. 1:52.78
8. 2:51.31 - Memo: 1:50 - WTF
9. 1:46.38
10. 1:56.78
11. 2:02.29
12. 2:19.86
13. 2:06.67
14. DNF(2:21.75)
15. 2:14.48
16. 2:18.94
17. 2:24.76
18. DNF(1:44.21) - 2 flipped corners
19. 1:57.13
20. DNF(1:51.64) - 2 flipped edges
21. DNF - Pop
22. 2:10.65
23. 2:10.39
24. DNF - Did Parity alg without parity
25. 2:26.84
26. DNF(2:11.54)
27. 1:50.39
28. DNF
29. DNF(1:46.85)
30. 1:58.18
31. 1:59.32
32. 2:03.95
33. DNF(1:39.69)
34. DNF(2:00.44)
35. 1:49.27
36. 1:53.06
37. 2:19.10
38. 2:06.95
39. DNF(2:19.72)
40. 2:14.09
41. 2:21.51
42. DNF(2:24.91)
43. 1:51.86
44. 1:46.40
45. DNF(1:54.97) - off by 2 moves
46. 1:55.82
47. DNF(1:45.38) - 2 flipped edges
48. DNF(1:37.47) - 2 flipped edges
49. 2:00.82
50. 2:19.22
51. 2:24.66
52. 2:25.91
53. 2:03.44
54. 2:24.22
55. DNF(1:54.38) - shot last edge to the wrong place



1-17: Crazy accuracy! (15/17) I'll make a little pause (dinner).
18-25: Bad times, many DNF.


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you're close. I'm experimenting too, which is probably hurting me as well. I've come up with what I am considering "optimal parity" solutions. Admittedly, it's not truly optimal; I always solve to have the same two corners left at the end, but given that, I have optimal setups to T or J perms for every final edge. And I'm introducing more BH edge cases for some of my few remaining ones that are not yet. Anyway, I'm certainly getting more DNFs than usual because of it.


 
I have a similar project that's been in hiatus for a long time, but instead, having algs or setups for solving all DF-xx and UBR-xxx cases. It's only 22*21=462 cases. Also, an unrelated project I started recently but stopped: speed-optimal x-centers from Ulb buffer, and when I need to use a different buffer just AUF it (amos gave me that last idea)


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you're close. I'm experimenting too, which is probably hurting me as well. I've come up with what I am considering "optimal parity" solutions. Admittedly, it's not truly optimal; I always solve to have the same two corners left at the end, but given that, I have optimal setups to T or J perms for every final edge. And I'm introducing more BH edge cases for some of my few remaining ones that are not yet. Anyway, I'm certainly getting more DNFs than usual because of it.


 
I have a similar project that's been in hiatus for a long time, but instead, having algs or setups for solving all DF-xx and UBR-xxx cases. It's only 22*21=462 cases. Also, an unrelated project I started recently but stopped: speed-optimal x-centers from Ulb buffer, and when I need to use a different buffer just AUF it (amos gave me that last idea)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2011)

accuracy 1/10 :3
best time: 1:03.40

damn, i suck now... can't even memo properly :/
I should practice again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

Wut I beat Conny?

Today is the last day everyone before the results! Then a new hijacking .


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2011)

I finally finished. This was really good for me - I can tell my average times improved significantly. I need to do this sort of thing more often.

I'm looking forward to seeing what Ryan has in store for us next.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 25, 2011)

gogo best of 150


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> gogo best of 150


 
Was thinking more like 1000. Person who gets the most wins . Just kidding.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 25, 2011)

*Best time 1:01.01*

1. 1:17.28 (23)
2. 1:23.67 (30)
3. 1:24.59 (30)
4. 1:29.31 (29)
5. 1:16.49 (23)
6. 1:01.01 (21)
7. 1:13.53 (25)
8. 1:12.17 (25)
My 3rd-10th solves at home since January


----------



## Micael (May 25, 2011)

I just went for accuracy instead of speed.

number of times: 14/15
best time: 1:56.86
best avg12: 2:23.83



Spoiler



1. 2:31.23
2. DNF
3. 3:31.68
4. 2:02.82
5. 2:35.08
6. 1:56.86
7. 2:17.67
8. 2:08.11
9. 2:17.05
10. 2:20.01
11. 2:39.14
12. 2:49.04
13. 2:12.40
14. 3:01.71
15. 2:37.02


----------



## Xishem (May 26, 2011)

I really wish I would have had this past weekend to do some of these, but I had graduation and stuff. ):

Ah well, I still might finish the remaining 70 or so at a later date, depending on what the next round entails.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 26, 2011)

*Results 14th round*​

```
1) aronpm          22.86
2) amostay2004     34.51
3) Zane_C          44.71
4) RyanReese09     1:00.93
5) kinch2002       1:01.01
6) Yes, We Can!    1:03.40
7) Mike Hughey     1:04.16
8) MatsBergsten    1:17.71
9) Jakube          1:30.25
10) Xishem         1:56.69
11) Micael         1:56.86
```

Okay, now for the next round .

*Shameless Hijack*
There are 50 scrambles included in the spoiler below. The format is *see how high of an average you can get!*. I was originally planning on getting an average of 5 to be the format, but decided that could be too easy. So out of the 50 scrambles, see how high of an average you can get. For example, you might have a good chance of winning if you can get an average of 12 . In 1 week, we will tally the scores, and those who have the highest average of 12 wins! In the event of a tie, speed will be a factor. I was going to put 100 in here, but after last week I think 50 will suffice. Work through the scrambles numerically and you can stop after you get an average you don't think you will beat .

This rewards:
1. Accuracy mainly. Last week you got a speed test, now accuracy!

The scrambles:


Spoiler




 D2 U' F' L2 U F2 B D2 U2 L' F' L F2 L D' L R' B D F2 L R' U D' B'
 D2 U L2 B' U2 R F U2 B' U' D' R' F2 U' D F' D B U2 F D2 R F R' D
 R' F' B' R2 D2 U' B D B2 F' U' L' D R' B L' F2 L' U' R U L2 D B F2
 U F2 B2 D B' L2 F B' D2 L D' U' B D R' U2 F U' R2 U D F U2 F' U'
 D B U R2 L2 D' F R F D2 F2 L2 R B' F' U D2 F2 B2 R D U2 L' R' F2
 U' R2 U' R' B' R U' F L' B L2 F2 L' U2 R' B L' F' U R' F' L2 R2 B' L2
 D U' F R2 L' U D B2 R2 U R2 B D' F B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' D' R D2 U2 F2
 F' B2 L' R' F' B' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' L B2 L F2 B D R2 U2 B' L B2 F'
 D' B' L' D U2 R2 F B2 R D2 R2 F B2 L U' L' U2 D L R2 U F L D' R
 L F' D L D' F' B' L2 F2 D' L2 F B2 D' B F U D R U' L R F2 U L2
 B' R D2 B L' R' U L' F B' L' U B' R D' F R2 L2 D F B' U2 R U2 L'
 F' R' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L B D' R2 U' B L' D B D U' F2 L F R
 D' U2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 D B' L' R2 U' R L' D' L' F2 L D U' F2 U B' L' R'
 B2 U R L' B' U' B U B F L2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R' B' U R' U
 U2 F U L F D B D U B' U D L F2 L' D' U2 B' D2 R' B D2 U' F2 B'
 U F R U' R' F2 B L2 F' R' B F L' B U B' L2 F L' U' B' R' D' B' R
 L R' F2 U2 D R L B' F D2 F' B D F B2 U' L B' D2 L' D2 L' F L R2
 D' F R2 D' U R B F' D R U' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U' L' R' B F D2 U' B D'
 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 F' D U R2 B L' U2 B U' F' D' R2 F2 B L B2 D
 L' F2 R' F B R2 D2 F D2 B2 U' B' L2 U2 R2 D' R' L2 U' L' D2 L' D2 U B'
 U' F R' F L' B D2 U R2 U L B2 D2 B U' F D' B2 L U' F2 B2 U2 R2 D'
 R' D F' D B F2 U2 L' F2 U R2 B D B2 L F2 B R2 U B' L2 F D' R B
 R' L' F' D U' F L' U D2 B2 R2 F' U D B2 R' L' B R B2 R2 U R' L' D
 U' R D L2 D' L' B2 D' U F U' L2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 L U B U B D' L2 B'
 L F D U B2 U2 R' L' D2 L' R2 D B' L U D B2 D B F R U2 R B' R
 U F2 B R' F' D' R2 D2 U2 F U' B L' D' F D B2 U R2 L' B' D R2 D F
 D2 L' F' U' B' U2 B' U2 B' R L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R D U R L F' B' L2
 F' R' F B U2 B R U F2 R2 F D U2 B2 D R B2 U' D R2 B R2 F2 L U2
 L' F U B' U F L F2 L' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D U' R' U2 B2 D' R L2 B2 U' L 
 F L2 B2 L R2 B2 U2 L F U2 R' L' F' U' L U' B U2 B D2 B' L U' B2 D
 B' U R L2 U' L R' B R2 F U F' L2 B2 L R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' B2 L R B2
 F2 D' L' U2 B F2 R' U' L2 U' R2 F L D L' F2 B U' B2 L2 D' U' L' U L
 U' L2 B D2 L2 D F' R U B U' F B2 L2 R' U2 L D R2 F B2 R' U D' L
 U R' F' U F' D2 F2 L2 R' B L B2 D' L B' F' D' U2 B R2 B' F' U B L2
 U' F2 U D L D2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 F' D' B F' L2 R D F U2 R F'
 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 B' L R U' R' L B' L2 D F' R' F B U L B2 L R2 D
 L' B F R L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 D' F2 U' F' D B L D L2 R2 D2 U2 F R
 R L' B2 R F2 B2 R' F L2 B2 L D2 L' B2 U L' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D' L2 D2 L
 B D' R L2 B2 D2 B R' B F2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 F B U2 D' B2 U2 L B D2 R
 R' F2 R B U2 D' L B2 D2 R B U L F' R' D' L' D2 L2 D' B L U2 R2 B'
 B2 R F2 B2 R F' R D' L2 B' D U' B U2 F B U2 B D' F R F2 U' B R'
 L2 U F U2 D R' L' U2 R' L2 D L U2 R2 L' F R F2 U' L2 F L R2 F U'
 B' D2 U F' L2 D2 L D2 L' R' B2 L2 F' U2 F U D' L' U' D B' U' L2 U' R'
 U2 R' L F' L' R2 B U R' F B R' D L D2 U R' L F' B L2 U D2 B2 R'
 U D B U' D2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 F2 L' B' L' D2 B' F' L B' U' D R' F' R2
 R' B U F U D' F U' D R U' D' F' R2 L U D' L R F R' F' B' D' U2
 F D' R2 B2 F' R U2 L' F2 U L B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2
 D' L2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 B D B2 R U2 D F2 D2 F2 D F' R F B' L' F B
 B2 F' R' B L' U2 B D2 U' B' U2 B' L2 U' B U' L2 F2 R' B' L' D L B U'
 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 F' U R2 D B D L2 U' D B F R' L' B2 R' L2 D U' L



 
Special notice goes out to Amos, Mike, Mat, and myself, for doing all 100 last week . Next time I hijack, it'll be 1000 scrambles. Whoever does the most wins . Like?


----------



## Jakube (May 26, 2011)

*Round 15*
1-12: Just did the first 12 solves and all were successfull, so I thought to post them immediately. Also a new single PB in these solves. 
13-20: Also the next 8 solves are all successfull. *100% Accuracy! 20/20* 
21-30: So many bad solves, and also 3 DNFs. 
31-50: I stopped doing safe solves. There were some very good ones from 35 - 45, (PB single and Avg5), but the last 5 were horrible. 

*Best Average of 12: 2:00.49* (6 - 17)

Best Time: *1:26.13*
Worst Time: *3:26.92*
Accuracy: *39/50 = 78%*
Best Average of 5: *1:44.31*



Spoiler



1. 2:45.94
2. 2:31.95
3. 1:55.65
4. 2:38.93
5. 2:20.60
6. 1:52.52
7. *1:29.65*
8. 1:45.78
9. 2:21.88
10. 2:02.98
11. 2:33.85
12. 3:26.92
13. 2:13.73
14. 1:38.80
15. 1:44.04
16. 1:57.90
17. 1:53.43
18. 2:12.01
19. 1:55.42
20. 2:03.15
21. 2:16.32
22. 1:57.89
23. DNF(2:46.43)
24. 2:01.43
25. DNF(2:37.26)
26. 2:35.85
27. DNF(2:07.96)
28. 2:01.59
29. 2:09.61
30. 1:50.92
31. 2:16.63
32. 1:49.74
33. DNF(1:59.82) - M-slice and Back is wrong
34. DNF(50.52) - So a short memo and than there´s a big pop. 
35. 1:49.42
36. DNF(1:35.04) - 2 flipped pieces
37. *1:26.13* - PB: easy memo, two solved edges
38. 1:45.54
39. 1:50.80
40. DNF(1:49.80) - forgot to switch 2 corners in the beginning
41. 1:42.30
42. 1:48.62
43. 2:17.47
44. 1:42.01
45. 1:36.87
46. DNF(2:20.31) - 2 flipped edges
47. DNF(2:21.61) - forgot a move I think
48. DNF(1:37.06) - two twisted corners
49. 1:47.46
50. DNF(2:33.98)



Wow, so many attempts make me better and better! 
PB single, avg5 and avg12


----------



## Micael (May 26, 2011)

Awesome Jakube!

I can't wait for 100 best accuracy format!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

This started awful the first day, when I was obviously having a bad day for BLD. But the next morning went MUCH better. Then the afternoon was worse again. I picked it back up the following week and suddenly everything was good, but not quite good enough.

Congratulations, Jakube - you beat me - I thought I still had a chance until my memorization failed me on scramble 36. I got close, though! And we had the same overall accuracy!

*Longest Average: 20/21, 1:50.94* (30-50)

Best Time: *1:14.85*
Worst Time: *4:11.43*
Accuracy: *39/50 = 78%*
Best Average of 5: *1:33.69* (11-15)
Best Average of 12: *1:41.12* (34-45)



Spoiler




DNF [1:43.94] 2 corners twisted - did case SO wrong
DNF [1:28.44] 3 edges wrong - memorized XB instead of VB
1:37.43
DNF [2:19.52] 2 corners and 2 edges wrong - I don't know what I did wrong
DNF [3:15.81] 11 edges wrong - I couldn't remember any of them and I actually gave up, which is when I knew I needed to quit
1:14.85
1:25.41
1:34.29
3:13.38
2:17.22
1:47.66
1:29.15
1:27.83
1:33.85
1:38.08 probably the easiest of all the solves, but I was too paranoid about the average to go fast. 
1:50.98
DNF [1:36.32] 3 corners wrong - memorized EJ instead of FJ
1:19.70
DNF [1:52.46] 3 corners - memorized UD instead of WD
2:34.85
1:57.79
DNF [1:27.27] 3 edges - got two images out of order
DNF [1:52.63] 2 edges flipped - didn't see flipped edge
DNF [1:52.13] 2 corners twisted - memorized SD instead of HD
2:59.92
1:49.54
2:40.51
1:35.33
DNF [2:16.39] 3 edges - memorized FJ instead of HJ
1:27.30
4:11.43
1:45.16
2:03.27
1:23.80
1:44.82
DNF [4:00.94] 3 edges - couldn't recall last image; guessed wrong
1:21.87
1:39.40
1:51.71
1:26.25
1:43.74
1:43.35
2:01.07
1:26.41
1:50.68
1:54.32
1:50.12
1:59.86
1:29.78
2:04.50


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2011)

No I meant highest. Not highest time wise, highest accuracy wise. I tried being as clear as I could when writing the post .

I think I'll sit this out. Busy with real life stuff, and I'm going to start back up with multi tomorrow, and memo'ing my commutator list . It's 85% done but finishing the rest of hte 3 alphabet letters will take me 30 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> No I meant highest. Not highest time wise, highest accuracy wise. I tried being as clear as I could when writing the post .


 
Okay, I don't understand, then. Do you mean highest up to and including 12, or do you mean highest no matter how high you go? So a 50/50 average would win? It looked like you were sort of saying highest up to and including 12.

If it is limited at 12, does my 11/12 count as much as a 12/12, or does a 12/12 beat it? (assuming times are the same)

If it is not limited by 12, then does that mean I would keep going and hope to get 44/45 if I hit all the rest in a row? And so Jakube's best is 23/24, which is the number to beat now?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I don't understand, then. Do you mean highest up to and including 12, or do you mean highest no matter how high you go? So a 50/50 average would win? It looked like you were sort of saying highest up to and including 12.
> 
> And if so, does my 11/12 count as much as a 12/12, or does a 12/12 beat it? (assuming times are the same)


 
Your 11/12 in this race would still be good. Like, you couldk eep going until..for example, you get to your 15th solve and you get another DNF. So you would only have up to an average of 14. Your 11/12 is still a good average! You can still keep going and add up the value.

In the case of a tie such as 11/12 or 12/12, since the average is the same, the average speed will be taken into account.

If the next person tallying doesn't understand the scoring, I'll tally. But it's really simple. Whoever can get the highest average win!

If you would get 50/50 you would win, unless of course someone faster gets 50/50.

The average time would not be exactly the same for your 11/12 and 12/12 example (if by some miracle they were, THEN the 12/12 would win, but that'd never happen)

Am I not explaining well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

I think it makes sense. (I guess I would have said "largest average", not "highest average"; I don't know why, but somehow that would have made more sense to me.) So like I said before, Jakube is currently the one to beat with 23/24?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2011)

*Best Average of 12:* DNF

*Best Time:* 1:08.73
*Worst Time:* 1:08.73
*Accuracy:* 1/3
*Best Average of 5:* DNF


----------



## amostay2004 (May 27, 2011)

Yea, your explanation is a bit confusing  I was under the impression that the person with the largest average would win, until I saw:


RyanReese09 said:


> In 1 week, we will tally the scores, and those who have the highest average of 12 wins!


and then I got confused.

So let me get things straight:
1. You have an 'average' when you have a certain streak of solves with a maximum of 1 DNF in it. (ie 15/15 and 14/15 is an average of 15, 13/15 is not an average).
2. The person with the longest 'average' streak wins (ie 29/30 would win 28/29)
3. If there is a tie, the faster average wins.

IMO you shouldn't even mention averages of 12 in this case, as it makes it confusing. It could be any number.

Also note that with such a rule, NO ONE should have 0 DNFs in the average, simply because if you have, say, 19 solves in a row, even if you DNF the next one it's an average of 20, so 19/20.
Unless of course, you manage to do 50/50 

Am I making myself clear?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

That's how I understand it too - hope it's right. And now that you mention it, it WAS the mention of the "highest average of 12" that made it so confusing.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2011)

*Round 15:*

Successes: 4/5
*Best average of 5: 1:33.38*

1:12.29+, 1:18.44, 2:09.11, (DNF), (52.71)

_Comment: Can't be bothered doing any more atm._


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

I don't know why I said highest average of 12. I'm sorry. It's just the largest average wins. I guess I fail at hijacking.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I don't know why I said highest average of 12. I'm sorry. It's just the largest average wins. I guess I fail at hijacking.


 
Thanks - you've clarified now, so it's okay. And I fail at largest average.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2011)

Did all 50 in one session:

number of times: 27/50
best time: 39.53
worst time: 1:15.55

current avg5: DNF (σ = 39.92)
best avg5: 47.06 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 40.92)
best avg12: 52.07 (σ = 7.25)

session avg: DNF (σ = 41.87)
session mean: 55.48 

*Round 15*

48.87, (DNF(1:31.51)), 50.28, 47.59, (44.73), 51.14, 45.65, 47.93, 1:00.15, 48.35, 1:10.77, 50.01, 54.39 = *52.26 Average of 13*

I'm slower than I use to be, haven't practised at all since last week's race. Still glad I managed at least an avg12 though  Though 27/50 accuracy is pretty crap, which means I DNF'ed most of the solves outside that average of 13.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 2, 2011)

Not so funny, I still think I can do 50 in a row if I have to.
First I just solved normally but after 3 dnf:s out of the first five realized I had to go safe.
But it got kind of boring so after another 2 dnf:s I now quit. Still I did not go all too safe,
had some solves round 1:30.



Spoiler



2:04.81 0:57 1 1. D2 U' F' L2 U F2 B D2 U2 L' F' L F2 L D' L R' B D F2 L R' U D' B'
2:17.00 1:04 0 2. D2 U L2 B' U2 R F U2 B' U' D' R' F2 U' D F' D B U2 F D2 R F R' D
2:09.70 1:02 0 3. R' F' B' R2 D2 U' B D B2 F' U' L' D R' B L' F2 L' U' R U L2 D B F2
2:22.24 1:12 1 4. U F2 B2 D B' L2 F B' D2 L D' U' B D R' U2 F U' R2 U D F U2 F' U'
1:50.17 0:31 2 5. D B U R2 L2 D' F R F D2 F2 L2 R B' F' U D2 F2 B2 R D U2 L' R' F2
1:28.97 0:40 0 6. U' R2 U' R' B' R U' F L' B L2 F2 L' U2 R' B L' F' U R' F' L2 R2 B' L2
1:53.32 0:42 0 7. D U' F R2 L' U D B2 R2 U R2 B D' F B' D2 U2 B' R2 F' D' R D2 U2 F2
1:34.29 0:25 0 8. F' B2 L' R' F' B' R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' L B2 L F2 B D R2 U2 B' L B2 F'
2:52.01 1:18 0 9. D' B' L' D U2 R2 F B2 R D2 R2 F B2 L U' L' U2 D L R2 U F L D' R
2:43.01 1:33 0 10. L F' D L D' F' B' L2 F2 D' L2 F B2 D' B F U D R U' L R F2 U L2
2:25.15 1:12 0 11. B' R D2 B L' R' U L' F B' L' U B' R D' F R2 L2 D F B' U2 R U2 L'
2:03.62 0:50 0 12. F' R' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L B D' R2 U' B L' D B D U' F2 L F R
1:53.28 0:36 0 13. D' U2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 D B' L' R2 U' R L' D' L' F2 L D U' F2 U B' L' R'
1:55.01 0:45 0 14. B2 U R L' B' U' B U B F L2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R' B' U R' U
1:42.19 0:36 1 15. U2 F U L F D B D U B' U D L F2 L' D' U2 B' D2 R' B D2 U' F2 B'
1:50.39 0:48 0 16. U F R U' R' F2 B L2 F' R' B F L' B U B' L2 F L' U' B' R' D' B' R
2:03.07 0:53 0 17. L R' F2 U2 D R L B' F D2 F' B D F B2 U' L B' D2 L' D2 L' F L R2
1:39.51 0:50 0 18. D' F R2 D' U R B F' D R U' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U' L' R' B F D2 U' B D'
1:52.26 1:12 0 19. L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 F' D U R2 B L' U2 B U' F' D' R2 F2 B L B2 D
2:13.46 1:03 0 20. L' F2 R' F B R2 D2 F D2 B2 U' B' L2 U2 R2 D' R' L2 U' L' D2 L' D2 U B'
2:26.14 1:23 0 21. U' F R' F L' B D2 U R2 U L B2 D2 B U' F D' B2 L U' F2 B2 U2 R2 D'
1:32.85 0:28 0 22. R' D F' D B F2 U2 L' F2 U R2 B D B2 L F2 B R2 U B' L2 F D' R B
3:32.30 1:59 3 23. R' L' F' D U' F L' U D2 B2 R2 F' U D B2 R' L' B R B2 R2 U R' L' D



This makes a best avg 16/17 = 2:00.50 (memo 0:53)


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2011)

*Results 15th round*​

```
1. Jakube        2:11.41  Average of 24
2. Mike Hughey   1:50.94  Average of 21
3. MatsBergsten  2:00.50  Average of 17
4. amostay2004     52.26  Average of 13
5. Zane_C        1:33.38  Average of 5
6. Yes, We Can!  DNF
```

Wow, first time I won a race. 
I counted the result of Yes, We Can! as DNF, because you can´t make an average with only one success. 

There were some requests about *best of xxx*, so this weeks is speed again. 


amostay2004 said:


> gogo best of 150


This week I´ve got some days free, so I will post some more scrambles than the recent weeks. 

*Round 16*​
There are 200 scrambles included in the spoiler below. The format is *Best of 200*. You don´t have to solve all of the 200. Just do as much as you like. But it will be a good practice and the probability of getting a good solve is much higher, when solving a big number of cubes. 

The scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 F R D' F' B2 U' F R' F' D L R2 F2 D' U' R' F2 U L2 F2 U L' F R
2. B' R L2 U D' L' B' L' U F' B U2 L' D' F U F' U' F2 R' L U R2 U R
3. B2 F' D2 R' F2 R2 B L F B2 L2 R' D' L' F2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L'
4. B2 L' R U' R D2 B D' F2 R D R D' F2 U2 B L D' R F B2 U2 R2 L' U
5. F2 B R2 U' B' R' D U2 B L2 R2 U' D L' D2 L2 D' U2 F B R B' L' R2 D'
6. D' R D2 U2 B U B2 D F L B F L2 B D R2 L2 D' U' F' R2 F R B' U2
7. B' F' D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B' L' U' R L' B' L U2 F L B' U2 L2 R' U2 B' R'
8. B2 D F' D2 B' U2 R L F' L2 R' B R B D2 F' R L2 F' L B2 U2 R2 U2 R'
9. U' F B' U' L' F2 U' F' L' U' R2 U R' F' D L D2 B' F' D L F D R F
10. B' F U D2 B' R F' U' L U' B' F' L' U' L D L2 R2 F2 R F U F2 D2 B
11. R D' L2 U' B D2 F2 L' F' B L D2 F' D2 U2 L' U' B' D' B L R' U2 B R2
12. R2 L' U2 L R2 D2 L2 R' D F2 D R' F' L2 F' R2 U2 L' D2 B R' L' F B U'
13. U B' U2 D2 B2 R U D L' B' L' U L2 U2 B U D2 L2 F L R D2 U R U
14. L2 B U F B U2 L B2 F D2 B' U' F U2 B U R' U' R' D' B F' D' B' U'
15. D B F' L2 B' L' R D R2 D2 F' R' L2 U' B' U' F' L2 D2 F2 U L' R2 U2 D
16. L B2 U2 D R2 F2 D2 U' F D R' L' U' R2 B2 L' F2 R2 B L' F2 R2 F U' F
17. D2 F2 B' U' D B2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 F2 D U B' D F' R2 L F B' U R F U2
18. D F2 D' B' D2 F' U' D F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' R L B2 L' R' F' R F B'
19. F D2 L2 R D2 U' F L R D' R D2 F' D' U2 B2 D' B' F' D2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D
20. U F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L R D L B' R D' R' B2 U' L' F' D' U' B U B2 D2
21. U2 F D' U2 R L B L B2 R2 F2 B U' R' B2 U L F U2 L F B' R L2 U2
22. B' D' L' B' F2 L' D R' D B L D U2 F R B D L D L' B' F2 R2 F' R
23. U L2 B' U F' R2 B' D' R2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2 F R L' U B' R L2 F U2 B2 L'
24. B2 L2 D B U2 B2 D2 U2 F' B2 U2 B R' L F R L2 F2 U B U B2 U D2 R2
25. R B' D L2 F B2 D' B F D' R2 F' R2 D L U L' U' B U B D B2 U L'
26. L R U R2 U' D L2 B F' R B2 D' F L2 U' F' B D' L' R2 F2 L' U L D
27. D B2 R U2 B2 U B' L F' B2 U' B' D' B D2 B2 F R' B R F' L F' B2 U
28. U B D F' U2 B2 F L' D L R' B F2 R2 D2 L' F L D2 L D' F2 R L U'
29. B' L R2 D2 R2 D' F' D B2 D B R B2 U' R2 D2 U' B D2 U2 F L R B2 F'
30. D R L2 D2 U L' F' B2 U' D' F D2 F B2 R L U F' U B L2 U R' L U
31. F U L2 B F' L2 B D2 B2 U R2 F' B D2 F R2 L' B' U F B R B2 U2 L
32. R U' F U L' D' U' B2 U F' R' B2 U2 L2 B U B' D2 L F' D F' L2 B2 R'
33. U' D R L F R' U2 F' R' L D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R U' F' U' L2 B2 F2 U L' F'
34. F' L2 B2 D' R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 F' L' D' L' D2 F2 L2 D2
35. L' U2 L U' L' B2 U' L2 B' U2 L F R F' B' R2 U' B' D2 B' L' F2 U2 R B'
36. D' B2 U' L' U' D2 B2 D2 U2 B2 D' F L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U F U' B U' D' B2
37. D R' L' F' U F U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' L B' F' L' U' L R2 B D F2
38. R2 U L' R' D' F2 L' F D2 F2 D2 B R B' R2 B' L2 B' R' U' B' F D2 R L'
39. D2 F2 D L F L D F' D' U' L F D' R' U D B' F L2 B2 L2 F2 U R D2
40. B U' L R2 U B' D' L' U' L' R F2 R L F U B' F' L2 B D U2 L D' L'
41. F' L' F B R U L2 D' U2 F U' F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 R U2 D L B2 U' B' F
42. B2 F' U2 L B' L B U B' U' B2 U' L2 B F' D U' L2 B2 U' D' L2 B' F' U
43. D F' L F U2 B' L2 D2 L2 R' D' F B2 U' B D' R B2 L B2 R2 F L R B'
44. U' L' R D2 L' R' F2 R' B' F2 L F' R' F' R2 B R U B2 R2 L' D2 U2 L R
45. B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R B' F' U2 B2 U' L' B F2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U'
46. F2 B D2 L D' L' D2 R L' D2 U' F' U' F' B2 U' L' D2 B2 R2 D2 U R L2 F
47. B' F2 U2 D' B' U D R' L' D' F D2 U F2 U' B2 R' F' D L' U D' F' L R
48. B2 U F2 B2 U' R U' R2 U' D' F R' L' D2 L' D U' R' B D L2 U2 D F' U'
49. L U2 L' R2 U' F2 B L' D' R B U F2 B' U2 L B L D2 L B2 D U F B'
50. B L' R2 F L2 R' D2 F' B2 L2 F2 L' D L2 D L' R2 U L' R2 B2 R2 U D' F2
51. U' R B' R L' D2 B2 U2 F D' L2 R D2 F2 L' R2 D' L' R2 U' R L' B' D' U
52. F' D' R2 L F' L U' F' R F' U R2 B L2 F' B D L' B' F' R2 D' B F R'
53. L D' F R L U2 B2 R F2 B' U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R' B' F' U' F2 D2 L' F'
54. L' D' R U2 B L F2 D' U' B D2 R B L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F' B' L2 R2 U'
55. L2 R D' F2 D R' U B U R2 B2 F L' B' L2 F2 D' L' U2 F' L D U' R2 D2
56. L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R D B' U2 L R2 B' R' B2 R2 B U2 D2 F' R' B' L2 D2 U
57. F2 U R' F2 L' U B L F B' R2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 L F R' D2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2
58. U' D B L2 F U D B R' B' D' R2 F L' R' B U' B2 F2 L2 F B L D' U
59. B2 L U' D' B' U' F R U B R L F' U' F' R D2 L' U F2 D B D2 L2 R2
60. R' F D R2 B' L' U' L' U R' D' B' L2 U R2 B D L2 F B L2 F' U L' R'
61. D F2 R' L2 B' F' D L D2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 D L F2 U' L' U2 D' L F' B' D
62. D2 U' F' D' U2 R2 D U R2 F' D2 B' D U B2 F L2 D' F' B2 D2 B' L2 R' B2
63. D R2 L B U' D' B2 U' R' F' D2 U' B2 L' F2 L' B' R2 U2 R' F L' U B R'
64. U' L2 B' U' B2 U' R U F B' R U R' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 B D'
65. B' D2 U B' F L' B L F' L2 D' L' U2 D' R2 F U2 D2 F U L' F2 B R2 U'
66. F2 D' B' L D B D' U L2 B2 R' U2 D B2 L' D R B2 F' D2 L R U' F B2
67. B D' L D' R B F U L' U' F R D L' R D' B' U' D' F D' U2 F R2 U
68. R2 D2 F' R B R2 L' U R B2 F2 L2 F' L2 B L' R' F' L D2 F B' R2 L' U'
69. U L' U' L U2 L R B F D' R B' U' B' U2 D2 B U' F' U' B2 U2 F2 R B'
70. B L R U2 B' U' R2 L' B' D2 F R2 L' D2 L' D U2 L U' B' L' R B' R2 U2
71. F' U F2 U2 B' D' U' F D U' L R' B U D' F2 B D2 R2 F R' L D' B D2
72. F' D R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R L2 F B' L' U2 B' F2 D' F U' D2 R2
73. L' D U' B' U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L F' D2 R D2 F L' B L' B R
74. B2 R' D L' D2 B D U L2 B2 F D2 B2 L D R' B L B2 D' B2 L U2 L' F2
75. B' D U2 L' U B U2 D B F' U' L' D2 L' B' L2 B' F' R2 B' D2 L U' F2 U
76. B' R2 F B' D' U2 F2 D U2 F' L' R D U L U B2 D2 L2 F R' F' B D2 R
77. D2 L' D2 R F' U' D' F' R' D U' B2 U2 L B D2 U2 F U L R' U' B2 L2 U2
78. L2 F2 B R2 U F D' F2 L2 R' D' U' R F2 U R2 D' F L F' B2 U R B F
79. L B' R L2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 R' D2 R' U B R' F' D L2 B R L U2 F' U' D2
80. D2 B F U D2 R F D2 U' B R' F' D' F2 B U B D U F L2 U' F D' R2
81. R2 B D2 U B2 L2 R' F' R2 D' F R L2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 R F' D2 U2 B U2
82. L B2 R B F L U B U' L' D2 F U' B' L2 F D2 F R U2 D' L' D F2 D
83. R2 B' U F2 L' U' D R' F U F D2 L' U F L2 D2 L R B D2 U' R' B' U2
84. B F2 U B D' L B2 L U2 D F L' R2 D2 F' L' B' F' U' F B2 D U2 L F2
85. L' F' U' R' F2 L' D' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L' R2 B D2 B' U' L2 D' L B R' D2 F
86. D' L2 F L F' R' U' D R L2 D U2 F2 L B2 F2 U' R2 B D2 U' F D2 F2 L
87. R2 B2 U' R' L2 D' R2 D' F' L2 D' B R2 U' F L2 U2 F2 U' B' R' B' D L R
88. L' D R' L' F' U2 F2 B' L R2 B2 L2 F2 B L F2 L U2 R D2 B F2 R2 D' B2
89. R2 D L B2 D2 B2 U R' D F' U B2 R D R2 B' R2 L' B2 F D2 R2 L U2 F
90. U' B2 R L B L2 R B' U2 L' R2 D' U F R D F2 L U2 F D R B2 L R2
91. R2 B' L R B' F U2 L' F2 D' F U' B' L D' L D' B D' U L' U2 F D2 B2
92. L2 D' U B2 F' D L2 R' D' F' R' B' F2 L R B2 L2 B2 R F' L U' R' D2 U
93. B' R2 L' B2 L U L' B' F U' L R' U2 R2 F R' L F R2 F' D U' R F2 L
94. F' L' B2 F L U D2 L2 R' B2 R2 L D L2 U L' U2 D' L' B U D' B F' R
95. U R F' U' R' L2 U' F' L' R' U' R F2 R' L' U2 F' R D2 B' D R' B2 U' L'
96. U D L D' U' L B2 D' L B U' R' F' B' U R' D B2 L2 U' F' B2 L' F B
97. B' R2 B R' U' F' B' R2 D' F U' L' U' D2 F U2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 D2
98. L2 B2 D' L R F' U L' F' L U' R2 U' R2 D2 L' U D R B' D' U F2 B' D2
99. F' L B2 F' U2 F2 B' U' F2 R' U2 D B D2 U2 R D F' L' B F D B F2 D'
100. U F R2 D L' R' U' R2 D' L2 B' U' B R2 L' B2 U' B2 D F R' U B' D F'
101. L2 U' D L' B F R U F' R2 U' D' F' B2 U' D' L' R' F U R2 F D' B U2
102. U' B2 F R F2 L D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L U2 F B' L' R2 B2 U2 L2 F U' R U D'
103. B2 F2 R U B D2 L2 R' B2 R' L2 D2 B' F L B2 F' L2 F2 L R2 U' D R L'
104. L2 B2 R L2 F2 U D L U2 F' L' R F' D' R' F B' U2 B F' D' B' D2 L R2
105. L R2 B2 L U2 B D' F2 R' B2 L2 F B2 L D U2 B' R U2 D2 F' R U F' D
106. R U' L F2 R2 B2 U2 R' L D' F R2 B2 R2 L2 B U' B' U F2 B' L' D R' B2
107. F B' U2 F2 D' B2 F' R2 U F R' L2 D F U' D' L F2 L2 B2 L' F' U' R F'
108. R U2 R L2 F2 L R' F U L R F' U2 D' R U B D L2 D' R2 F L2 R' B
109. D U' B2 L F U' B U B U2 R' L2 F R2 B2 L2 F' B R2 D2 F' U2 D F' L2
110. R F B' R' D2 R' D B' D2 F' D L2 R' U2 F2 L U' L U' L2 U R' U L' F'
111. D' F R D' B' R B' F L' U D2 F' R2 D' L R2 U' D F L2 F2 L' R D U
112. D2 L B2 D' R' F B' U' R' D2 U2 F L2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 U' R B' L R2 D R'
113. F U D L U2 R' U2 L' D R B' F2 R' U D' R' D L' F R U D' L B L'
114. B F D2 L' F L F R B U B2 D' U B D' R L2 F2 B2 D R' L' D U2 L2
115. F' L' F D R U L D R2 L2 F' D2 R' L' F2 L' U2 L D' U R2 U D' B2 U
116. R L' U D2 B2 F R U2 L2 R2 B' D' B' D' R D2 B L2 U F U' B2 F2 L2 B2
117. F2 L R' F R2 L D' L2 R D2 F2 D2 B' F L' U' L' B' D B' U2 F B D F2
118. L D R U2 R' L' F2 B2 U L' R B F R2 B D L B' R B2 D2 F' U' R' F2
119. R' D' B' L B2 R' B2 L2 F D' L R' D2 U F2 U L' R2 F L F U2 R2 D' R
120. B' U2 B2 D' R L2 B R2 U' L2 F R' U' B' R D' F' L2 U B F2 U F' L' U
121. B' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 R D R' L F' L2 D2 R D2 R' L' B' D' B2 D2 F' B2 D B'
122. U2 D B R' B2 D F2 L' D2 B' U' F' L2 U' D2 B L' D2 B' U B2 R' F L' R'
123. R2 U2 B F D' L B2 R2 D L2 F R B R' L' F L D R2 D F2 B R' D U
124. F L D' F' L' U' B' D' B' F2 D F R' L2 F2 R' D' R' L D2 L U' D L' U'
125. B R2 B' D2 R2 B U' F2 U2 F2 B' L2 F' D L' R' U' R' U' B2 F' L' B D' B2
126. U' L2 B2 L U' F2 R2 U2 F B2 R' D2 R L2 F' R' F' D2 L' R2 D' F' R' L2 D'
127. F D U' F L2 D2 R' F2 B2 R2 D' F' U' B D R' D R' F2 B2 L R B2 R F'
128. B' L2 F' R D' L' R B' U2 L D' U2 R F R2 U R2 L2 D' R' B2 L U D2 B'
129. B U2 F' B2 L U' F' U' D' B' F2 D' F2 L F U R F R F2 U2 F' R2 L' F
130. D L' F2 R' D2 U' B2 D F B2 L D2 U F' D B' L R' F2 D' L2 R2 D B' D2
131. R B2 F R' L F' D F' L R' F B D F2 L R2 U B D' B R' D2 B U2 B'
132. R2 U2 R B' L' F R2 F' L U L2 F2 L2 D F' D L' B2 D2 R B' U2 B2 L2 D'
133. L U R2 F' B2 D' U2 F' B' L B L2 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 B2 R L2 D2 U F2 D2
134. R U' F R U' B D L B2 D2 R2 L' D' R B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L D' U' L' U2 L2
135. D' R' B U L2 R' U2 L B2 F R U2 F2 R' B2 D U2 F L' F D2 F U2 F2 B2
136. L2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L U2 R' B' L2 U R' U' B2 U2 L D R' D2 U2 F U2 R
137. U L R' B U B2 U' R' D' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R L D' B' R2 U L' B' U D R'
138. U D' L F L2 R2 B' F L' B' R' L B2 U L2 D F U' B' L F' L2 U' R2 D2
139. B2 U' B2 L U' R L' F B2 D B' U' B' U' L R2 U' D2 B2 F L D' R' D' R2
140. B' L' U' B' D' U' R' B' D B2 L' D' B' U' L D' U' R F' L' U' F' R U2 D2
141. D L B' D' L2 D2 B2 U D' R' U2 R B' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D' L R2 U R2 F2 D'
142. F U' L' B' L2 U' R B2 L' D' L' R B D F' U2 R' D2 L2 R2 F' L' R' U2 R'
143. D R2 F2 B L B2 R2 D2 B' R' U2 L' B' D2 L2 B U2 F R D2 B R' U' D' L
144. F2 L' B' D2 R' L' D2 R F L' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L' D B2 F2 L' F L R' B D
145. L D F2 B R' B L' B' F2 D R2 D F2 U F L' U2 B' F D' U' R2 L' U' R'
146. U2 L' F' B' R' B2 U B D' U' F2 R U' F' R2 D2 F' U' R2 U' L' B2 R2 B' L
147. B' L U2 F' D F' B' R F' B' D R D2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 R L B' D F2 L2 F2
148. R2 D2 F D' U2 R U' B' F' D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D U B' U B' D B2 R'
149. B R D2 L D L U D F' D' F2 U2 B F U2 F2 D2 L B L D R' L2 B R'
150. B L U2 F2 D' R' F L D' L2 F D' B U L D R D' R2 L' U2 L' B U B2
151. R' F R' L F' B U' D2 R' L' U R2 L U R' U R2 D' L2 R' F' D B D U2
152. D' B F D' U2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B' L R2 F L2 D L2 U L R F2 U D B2 U'
153. D2 F' U D2 L2 F' B2 R L F2 U L2 F' L U' L' F2 L' B2 F' U' L' D' F2 D2
154. U2 F' D' U F' B R F U2 L2 F B2 L' F2 B2 L' R2 B' D' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R2
155. F U L U' D2 B2 F' R F' U' R' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R D R2 L F2 L' R2 U2
156. D R L D' L' R2 D' F B2 D' F' D' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 L F' L D2 R
157. L' R D' B2 D' L B' R' L2 U L' R2 B F D2 B R F2 D2 F' B' R U L R'
158. F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F' U F' R' F L R2 D2 F2 D2 F R' L' D2 R D' L2 R B
159. B2 U' F' B2 R2 B2 L B U B' F2 R' L' D2 B' R' D R D B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L'
160. B R2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 U2 D2 L' D L U' L R2 F U2 D' R2 D2 F R F2 D2 L'
161. B' F L' U' L U' B2 F2 R2 F D F' D' L' D' L' D2 R B2 F' D' F' R2 L2 U
162. U2 L' U D F' R' F L' R' F2 U2 F' U D R F L' B U2 B' R F L' U R
163. B' F2 R2 L2 B' R F B2 U2 D B' R2 B' L' U D' R F D B' D' F' U' B2 L'
164. B2 F D F' B2 L' U2 F B' D' U' R' D2 L2 U R2 U' F' B2 R' L' B2 U' R B2
165. U2 D R' U2 B' R2 U R2 B' R L F' R' U B U2 B2 L2 B2 U D' L R U' D2
166. F' R U' R L U B U' F' R2 U D L2 U2 R2 B' L' R2 U' R' L F' D2 U F'
167. L' B F' D2 L D L U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F R' L' F L2 D' B' U' L2
168. B U' R2 B L B R' L2 U' D' L' B' R' D2 U R L U F2 D' F' R B' D2 F'
169. F2 D L' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D L R U' F2 R2 L B R2 B L' R2 B' D B R' B2
170. U2 D' L2 R B2 F D2 B L2 B2 R F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D U' F' D L B' F' R2
171. D' L' B' R' L' B F U R2 F2 L D B D' U B2 L B D2 R2 B U' L2 R D
172. F' R' L' U2 L R' F R2 U2 B2 F U' F' R2 F U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B' D
173. D2 R2 L' B L' F2 U' B2 D' U2 B' L2 R U2 R2 F' D' U' B' U' F L' B R F
174. B L F' D U2 B D' R' F' U2 L' F' D L U D L' U' R2 F2 B' L' F' D' B'
175. F D R2 L' D2 U' B L' B' F2 D' F U2 L2 R2 U D' L F2 U' F D2 F' L B
176. B U B D L2 D' L' D F B' D2 L' B2 D2 U' R L U' F' D2 L2 D B F D'
177. R U R U' R L D2 F' U L' B2 R' D B' U2 F2 L' R2 F' L' D2 L' B2 U F'
178. R D2 F U' B' F U L2 B' F' R2 F2 L F2 U B2 F2 L D L F2 L2 U2 R2 F'
179. U2 L2 U R L2 B U' R L D R D' R' L2 D' U L' R' F B' L U B2 R' F'
180. B' L2 R D' B2 F D' F2 U L' D B' U' R' U2 D2 B U B' L2 R' U B F2 R2
181. R2 B L' R U2 D' F' R2 L2 D B D F2 U D' B2 R F' B2 L2 D' B' F' D B
182. F2 R2 D2 R F R2 U' L B2 F L2 B F R' D' U' R F2 B R' U' D F2 U' F'
183. R B F' R F2 B2 L2 B' U' F' R2 U2 R B' U' D2 L' F D2 R' F' R' F' B' L
184. B' U2 B2 R B' L2 F' U F' B2 U B2 R U D F U L' B' R' B2 R U D R2
185. F' D B U D' B' F' D2 F' L2 F' R F2 U B' L' R B' D2 U F' R' B' F L2
186. F2 R B' U' B2 R2 F R' U D F' R L F U' B' L2 R' B' R2 D B' L B2 D'
187. B2 R2 D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 R F' R' L' U' D2 F U2 L D F R2 F' L' B R2 D'
188. U B' F2 U L R B2 D R' U' F' R B' U2 F' L B2 U' R L' D' F' R F' U2
189. U2 B2 D' L R' D2 L D' U R2 U D' F D' R2 F' L2 U' L F U2 F U2 F' D2
190. L2 B U2 B F2 L2 D B' R2 B2 F' L2 B L' F D' R' U L R D2 U R2 L' F
191. D' U' B2 R2 B R2 U' B' F L U2 D L R D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L R' F' L'
192. B' L R D2 R U2 R2 U B R2 F2 U2 R L2 B2 R' F D' L F2 R' L2 U B2 F2
193. L D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D' B' R2 B' F R B' L2 D B2 L D2 L2 U B2 D2 B L2 B
194. F' L' F' B' L B' F2 L2 F' D' L F2 D2 B' U' F' U2 F2 D2 F' B' R U2 D' B
195. U' F D' U2 L B2 U D' R' U' B2 R' B2 D B' F' R' U D L' U2 F B D' L2
196. B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B' U' D' L B' R F' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' L2 B
197. U L D' F' D' R L F R D2 F' U2 B U R B' F R F' R' U2 R' L B' F2
198. R B L2 B2 R' F' D2 B2 L F' U2 B F2 D F D' B2 R2 D2 R L D' R U R'
199. L' U2 L' U2 B' F2 D2 B D' R' B L B' R2 U' B' R L' U' D L' D R2 L D'
200. U2 D' L D2 B' L' R2 F' L' D U B F2 U D B2 U' R2 F2 L' F' U D' L' U



Thanks to the website http://www.rubikaz.com/ranking/generador.php, which let me generate the 200 scrambles.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 16: I´m done!*

*Best time: 1:11.11*
accuracy: 114/200
best avg5: 1:30.80 (σ = 5.14)
best avg12: 1:53.43 (σ = 7.01)



Spoiler



2:16.08, DNF(1:44.68), 1:46.13, 2:10.09, 1:42.06, 1:49.33, 1:46.10, DNF(2:13.90), 1:35.71, DNF(2:04.50), 1:41.91, 1:28.29, 2:03.46, 1:51.15, 2:05.98 DNF(1:17.51), 1:44.43, 1:38.70, 2:15.58, 2:02.46, 2:10.79, 2:29.84, DNF(1:35.19), DNF(2:31.14), DNF(1:46.83), 1:59.38, 1:57.24, 1:45.16, 1:48.94, 1:52.43, 1:43.98, 2:08.35, 1:49.54, 1:48.18, 1:59.07, 2:21.35, 1:46.03, 2:12.27, 1:49.85, 1:44.10, DNF(2:12.32), 1:50.04, DNF(1:56.82), DNF(2:28.89), 1:55.80, DNF(2:30.62), 1:37.56, DNF(1:58.75), 1:54.97, DNF(2:02.94), 1:20.20, 1:37.87, 1:49.19, DNF(1:49.86), 1:24.09, 1:32.34, DNF(1:48.75), 2:15.05, 1:59.48, 1:11.11, DNF(1:47.64), DNF(2:54.11), DNF(1:54.04), 1:32.12, DNF(1:42.76), 1:29.42, DNF(1:54.78), 1:28.48, DNF(1:28.58), 1:40.25, DNF(1:43.67), DNF(1:56.06), 1:30.41, 1:51.77, 2:56.43, 1:49.42, 1:55.86, 1:47.42, DNF(1:48.96), 1:49.43, 1:44.90, 1:52.60, 1:53.05, 1:46.04, DNF(2:06.77), 1:33.64, DNF(1:37.41), 2:04.10, 1:35.07, DNF(2:02.02), 1:31.29, 2:13.27, 1:39.42, DNF(1:36.12), 1:35.90, 2:17.08, 1:37.26, 1:51.84, 1:58.06, DNF(2:00.90), DNF(1:55.95), 1:38.92, DNF(2:15.28), DNF(2:00.93), DNF(1:50.00), DNF(2:04.58), DNF(1:48.60), DNF(1:38.84), DNF(1:36.92), 1:36.42, 2:02.87, DNF(2:09.15), 1:46.77+, DNF(1:56.88), DNF(1:32.80), DNF(1:58.00), 1:27.78, DNF(1:39.22), DNF(1:45.13), DNF(1:22.28), 1:44.99, DNF(1:37.26), DNF(2:04.73), DNF(1:28.12), DNF(1:51.49), DNF(1:56.74), 1:55.56, 1:51.76, 1:28.52, 1:37.91, 1:25.96, DNF(1:25.69), 1:22.51, DNF(1:23.92), 1:48.16, DNF(1:36.77), DNF(1:36.62), DNF(1:39.15), 1:53.86, DNF(1:53.68), 1:42.37, 1:44.64, DNF(1:58.02), 1:35.68, 1:29.42, DNF(1:45.12), 1:34.68, DNF(1:57.07), DNF(1:41.68), 1:38.62, 1:40.82, 1:16.93, DNF(1:52.00), 1:34.86, DNF(1:27.80), 1:55.62, DNF(1:29.55), DNF(2:03.08), 1:52.36, DNF(2:09.45), DNF(1:42.22), 1:42.25, 1:37.94, DNF(1:56.32), 1:45.67, DNF(1:57.43), DNF(1:36.64), DNF(1:57.03), 1:40.90, DNF(2:04.89), 1:34.78, DNF(1:47.29), 1:32.59, 1:36.78, DNF(1:59.59), 2:01.90, DNF(1:52.92), 1:32.98, DNF(1:52.74), DNF(1:51.14), DNF(1:50.00), 1:40.75, 1:27.78, DNF(1:37.90), DNF(1:50.37), DNF(2:12.10), 2:02.41, DNF(2:24.88), 2:19.36, 1:26.80, 1:32.97, DNF(1:52.12), DNF(2:06.57), DNF(1:48.20), DNF(1:38.92), DNF(2:09.38), DNF(1:45.00), DNF(1:38.22), 1:39.02, 1:48.58, 2:37.21



Some very good solves. Two sub 1:20, some sub 1:30, and a lot of sub 1:40. I´m happy with the improvement. 
PB single (1:11.11 - Scramble 60) nonlucky, only one edge solved.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate you guys so much.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

lolwut this is crazy >_>


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2011)

There went my plans of doing all 2x2 - 6x6 as bld in the normal weekly comp 
(besides the normal bld solves).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> lolwut this is crazy >_>


 
Next time I hijack it's going to be 1,000. Don't be alarmed at this.

I'm deciding if I want to attempt to do all 100...but I have multi/4bld to do...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

1:18.69, DNF(1:24.43), 1:02.81[if only no pairyt], *58.21*

2 corner comms in the 58. Only had to memorize 1 letter in the 58 for corners. And then I just did z perm to fix the edges on top. Such a nice scramble.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tried the first 5 scrambles to kick-start this:

*Best of 5 = 41.15*

44.20, DNF(1:09.67), 48.52, DNF(1:01.32), 41.15


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 16:*

Successes: 87/200 
Best time: *40.25*

Number of solves sub-1:00: *33*
Number of solves sub-0:50: *9*



Spoiler



1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. 47.22
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. DNF
11. DNF
12. 58.17
13. DNF
14. 53.17+
15. DNF
16. 1:07.82
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. DNF
21. DNF
22. DNF
23. DNF
24. DNF
25. DNF
26. 1:14.99
27. DNF
28. DNF
29. DNF
30. DNF
31. DNF
32. DNF
33. DNF
34. DNF
35. 1:01.92
36. DNF
37. 1:05.41
38. DNF
39. DNF
40. 1:29.36
41. DNF
42. DNF
43. DNF
44. 1:06.23
45. 1:13.14
46. 1:41.35
47. DNF
48. 1:07.87
49. 49.31
50. 54.49
51. 48.18
52. DNF
53. DNF
54. DNF
55. DNF
56. 1:03.02
57. DNF
58. 1:32.07
59. DNF
60. 45.67
61. DNF
62. DNF
63. DNF
64. 58.95
65. 1:31.96
66. DNF
67. 1:17.57
68. 52.88
69. DNF
70. 1:24.02
71. DNF
72. 1:21.72
73. 1:13.31
74. 1:00.21
75. DNF
76. 1:18.25
77. 53.34
78. 1:11.02
79. 1:27.57
80. DNF
81. 1:11.84
82. 55.51
83. 1:17.24
84. DNF
85. DNF
86. 1:18.73
87. 1:14.98
88. 1:16.79
89. DNF
90. 1:00.41
91. DNF
92. DNF
93. 1:04.82
94. DNF
95. 1:53.85
96. 55.82
97. 1:11.53
98. DNF
99. 1:00.99
100. 1:22.12
101. DNF
102. DNF
103. 58.38
104. 52.96
105. 1:02.21
106. 53.62
107. DNF
108. DNF
109. 1:04.39
110. DNF 
111. DNF
112. DNF
113. DNF
114. 40.25
115. 1:11.18
116. 1:01.20
117. 52.27
118. DNF
119. 52.12
120. 2:31.34
121. 55.76
122. 1:15.37
123. 58.48
124. DNF
125. DNF
126. DNF
127. 56.71
128. DNF
129. DNF
130. DNF
131. DNF
132. DNF
133. DNF
134. DNF
135. 1:00.33
136. DNF 
137. DNF
138. DNF
139. 56.68
140. DNF
141. DNF
142. 1:07.99
143. DNF
144. 1:10.71
145. DNF
146. 1:07.71
147. 53.01
148. DNF
149. DNF
150. DNF 
151. 54.74
152. DNF
153. 1:08.83
154. DNF
155. DNF
156. DNF
157. DNF
158. 1:44.96
159. DNF
160. DNF
161. 1:04.29
162. 53.25
163. DNF
164. DNF
165. 1:03.28
166. 1:18.93
167. 1:04.47
168. 55.88
169. DNF
170. 57.04
171. 45.68
172. DNF
173. 1:06.80
174. DNF
175. 1:02.13
176. DNF
177. 1:01.29
178. DNF
179. DNF
180. DNF 
181. 1:10.15
182. 1:12.96
183. 53.22
184. 47.23
185. DNF
186. DNF
187. DNF
188. DNF
189. 42.98
190. 51.05
191. DNF
192. DNF
193. DNF
194. 47.76
195. DNF
196. DNF
197. DNF
198. DNF
199. 1:01.02
200. 1:12.00


_Comment: I'm trialling a completely different memo system: Edges with images and corners with audio._


----------



## EricReese (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll start doing this. Haven't done BLD in so long. I'll keep editing in times as I do them

Best time = 3:32.06


Spoiler



DNF(8:40.41), 
DNF(7:08.56), 
DNF(6:58.40), 
DNF(6:21.30), 
DNF(5:34.46)
DNF(6:24.74), 
DNF(4:48.28) (NO, NO FKIN WAY, THAT MEMO WAS RIGHT. off by 3 edges <_<
4:37.38)
3:32.06
4:01.47
DNF(4:54.46)[forgot to undo a one move setup on corners.]
DNF(4:10.91)[yet another 3 edge <_<]
DNF(5:25.03)[recall delay on edges]
DNF(3:31.62)[4 edges]
5:23.96 DNF. Tried safety solving, got to edges and halfway through them realized I forgot to do the R perm, and messed up trying to undo my moves. Gave up then


----------



## Xishem (Jun 9, 2011)

Best of 11: 2:01.19



Spoiler



2:28.72, 3:23.32[2 twisted corners], 2:15.42, 2:29.15, DNF(3:24.18), 2:01.19, DNF(1:29.69), DNF(2:58.28), DNF(2:13.82), DNF(2:53.74), DNF(3:38.03)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 13, 2011)

With 200 scrambles there were too many scrambles to do them all.
Done only 25 so far, but with a lot of good solves for me.

So far *22/31*, best *1:21.56*


Spoiler



time, memo, result (# of errors)
02:22.22	66	0
DNF 02:09.60	60	1
DNF 01:33.38	30	1
01:50.50	46	0
01:22.83	37	0
02:12.55	67	0
01:30.63	30	0
DNF 02:24.10	0	5
DNF 02:00.98	33	1
02:33.96	66	0
DNF 01:58.79	0	1
01:32.55	46	0
DNF 01:48.05	33	1
01:21.56	25	0
01:40.06	46	0
01:51.19	50	0
01:22.61	28	0
DNF 02:25.00	45	1
01:29.58	40	0


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 13, 2011)

Yay, finished.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yay, finished.


 
Great job, Zane! The times are awesome. You need to work on that accuracy, though.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Great job, Zane! The times are awesome. You need to work on that accuracy, though.


 
Thanks. 
Haha I have to agree with you there, the accuracy is pretty embarrassing. :fp 
I switched memo method at the start of this race, that's why it starts with so many DNFs. 
I'm inaccurate anyway, it's something which needs major attention, ESPECIALLY big cubes BLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2011)

2:01.55 2/3


Spoiler



1. DNF 1:54.52, corner execution error (twisting)
2. 3:40.91, 1:24 memo. It's night in the country, my hands don't want to move.
3. 2:01.55, hands warming up, but 35 memo D:


----------



## Jakube (Jun 13, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yay, finished.


 
Me too.


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2011)

Going out tonight and I don't want to forget to post, so my PB was 56.24 on (I think) scramble #14. I had hoped to do way more scrambles than I did but I kept being busy.

My accuracy is horrible when I try to go fast and very good if I just slow down and take a little more time. Hopefully that will improve.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Who is taking over next? Don't be shy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally sub-1!!!!!!

Round 16:

Best time: *59.19*
Successes: 85/115



Spoiler




1:40.78
DNF [1:53.94] 3 corners
1:35.75
1:44.41
1:18.71
1:18.50
1:32.61
1:27.41
1:46.43
1:30.00
1:33.72
DNF [1:32.92] 2 corners twisted
1:35.34
1:22.47
DNF [1:32.83] 2 corners twisted
1:42.03
1:24.63
1:22.69
1:31.83
1:29.28
1:23.05
1:37.68
2:38.65
1:44.55
1:22.47
DNF [1:46.50] 3 corners
1:49.31
1:30.06
2:33.15
2:40.52
DNF [1:42.41] 3 corners
DNF [1:41.05] 3 edges
2:02.40
1:43.52
2:09.63
1:41.67
2:30.35
2:40.46
2:14.71
DNF [1:44.90] 3 corners
DNF [1:49.00] 2 edges flipped
1:21.46
DNF [1:52.45] 4 corners, 3 edges
1:52.24
1:41.75
2:36.92
59.19
DNF [1:25.28] 2 edges flipped
2:26.63
1:43.12
DNF [1:24.94] 4 edges, 4 corners
DNF [2:02.01] 5 edges, 5 corners
1:42.06
DNF [1:32.99] 2 edges flipped
1:17.21
1:26.25
1:39.17
3:26.54
1:34.92
2:34.99
1:26.60
DNF [1:23.57] 5 edges
1:25.54
1:29.18
1:16.28
1:56.55
1:47.33
1:25.54
1:49.43
1:41.77
2:17.37
DNF [2:10.73] 3 corners
3:17.84
DNF [3:20.14] 4 edges, 4 corners
2:22.89
DNF [1:40.64] 3 edges
1:32.70
2:28.28
4:29.02
1:29.93
1:52.52
DNF [1:34.87] 4 edges, 4 corners
2:13.70
2:19.23
DNF [3:03.67] 9 edges
1:23.34
DNF [1:23.79] 2 flipped edges
2:05.53
1:24.75
1:37.75
1:26.54
DNF [1:42.76] 2 corners twisted
1:47.76
1:30.86
DNF [1:50.26] 3 edges
DNF [1:38.50] 3 corners
1:57.06
DNF [1:50.29] 2 edges, 2 corners
DNF [1:16.84] 3 edges
2:23.32
1:19.45
1:18.47
DNF [1:12.73] 2 edges flipped
1:31.54
1:57.17
1:27.80
1:28.31
DNF [1:34.96] 2 edges flipped
1:29.75
DNF [1:46.31] 4 edges, 4 corners
1:33.36
DNF [1:29.64] 2 edges flipped
1:37.31
1:12.46
DNF [1:39.36] 3 edges


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Finally sub-1!!!!!!


Wow, nice!!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 19, 2011)

Can someone please start another round.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I don't have time to compile last weeks result right now (maybe Jakube will or else I will do it later).
Still lets start another round (w25?).

I think 5 solves are too few (and 200 too many!!) so I introduce a new format: 
The average of the five best solves of 20. You must get at least five ok solves to not dnf in the total.
You don't have too do more solves than to get five successful but of course you get better chances 
if you do all 20 solves.

Deadline Sunday/Monday night shift next week (GMT or whatever it is called nowadays UTC?).
(Actually I'll compile the results next Monday morning "my time").

EDIT: I obviously need to clarify:* Average of five best* means just that. It is *not* a
"cubing" average where you remove the best and worst solves. It is *not* best "running" ao5.
If you do more than five successful solves you just remove all but the five best times and take
an average of those five times. So Zanes time (right now, with 9 solves done) is 46.71.
(No need to discard more times if you already have discarded up to 15)

Scrambles:
1. L2 R' B L2 D B' D L' B' D L B2 F' R D' U F D L B R2 B F' U' L F L R' B2 U'	
2. D' R2 F' L D2 B2 F D' R D B F' D B' L' B F2 L2 R2 F' D U2 R2 U B' D F R2 U2 F2	
3. B' D2 R B' F2 R' B' D L' R F L D' R2 D' U B2 L B L B' F2 R F2 D L2 F D R' B2	
4. F L D2 F2 L D R U F2 R' U2 F2 L' B' L' F2 R2 D R2 U' F L2 U B F' L R2 D U' R'	
5. D U2 B F2 D2 L' D2 B2 F L2 D2 L2 B D2 L' B F2 R B L' D B2 R2 U B' L U' R2 F2 U	
6. L' F' R' D' L2 B' R2 B' F' R2 U R2 D R' U F D2 U2 L D B' D2 U B' U R' B F L2 R	
7. R2 B2 L' B' F R B2 L' U B L2 B' F' U F L B D' B2 F2 U' B' R F' U B L' B F' R'	
8. F2 L2 R B R' F' D' U' R F D U2 B' R D' B R2 B2 L R F' U F2 R U' B2 U' L' U F2	
9. D' R D' U' L2 R B' L2 R B' L2 D F L' R' B2 F' L R' B2 U2 L R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U	
10. L' F2 L R D' U F2 D' L2 D' R U' L R' D2 B R' D F D' B' F2 D2 F U' B' U2 B R2 D	
11. B D2 B' L R2 D B' L B D2 B' L2 F' U B' D2 R U R2 U R2 F2 U' R' D2 F U' B2 L' F'	
12. F2 R' D' B F R F2 D2 B F R' B D U R D L2 F2 U' F2 R D' R D L2 R D2 R D' B'	
13. L' R2 B' L F' R' F2 D R2 B' F' R' B2 F2 D' B F D' B' D' B2 D' L B2 D' U B2 F2 D2 F2	
14. B' R D U2 B L2 D' L F' R B' L2 U' L2 B D' B F U2 R D' L2 D U2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2	
15. L U2 F' U2 L' R' D U F' L' F R U F R D U2 F U2 L' B F D2 U F L' D' U2 B' F'	
16. U' B F2 D2 L F' D U' L R D U F2 D' L2 U R D' L R D F' U' L F2 D' R' F' D2 U'	
17. D U' L R' B2 L2 B F' D' L2 F D2 L' R B2 F2 R B U B F' L2 U' F' L' F2 U' B' L B	
18. R' D' R2 B' L' R' B2 F U2 B R2 D' B' F L2 D' U2 L B F R2 U F2 D L' D' U B' D R'	
19. F2 R U2 F' D L' F2 U' L R' B' F' D2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B D' L R' F D' U L R' B2 D2 B'	
20. D2 B2 D U' R' B2 L' R2 F D2 U L U' B F D B' L' B L2 B' R' B F2 U2 B' F L R U'


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 19, 2011)

Number of times: 13/20

Mean of 5 best times: 49.12, 43.00, 44.46, 44.07, 45.87 = *45.30*



Spoiler



1. DNF
2. 52.91
3. DNF
4. 49.12
5. 43.00
6. DNF
7. 44.46
8. 44.07
9. DNF
10. 1:03.88
11. 49.87+
12. DNF
13. 1:17.90
14. 53.59
15. 1:12.53
16. DNF
17. 1:14.69
18. DNF
19. 55.14
20. 45.87


----------



## Jakube (Jun 19, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I don't have time to compile last weeks result right now (maybe Jakube will or else I will do it later)



Sure I will. 

*Results Round 16*​

```
1.  Zane_C        40.25
2.  amostay2004   41.15
3.  riffz         56.24
4.  RyanReese09   58.21
5.  Mike Hughey   59.19
6.  Jakube        1:11.11
7.  MatsBergsten  1:21.56
8.  Xishem        2:01.19
9.  Tim Major     2:01.55
10. EricReese     3:32.06
```


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 19, 2011)

Best 5 solves in 20:

42.57, 44.47, 33.89, 39.30, 42.71

= *40.59 average*

Not bad


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2011)

I would enter but I did the first 12 or so solves, and accidentally closed qqtimer. I wasn't going well anyway, like 5/12


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 19, 2011)

Spoiler



1.	DNF
2.	57.30
3.	DNF
4.	DNF
5.	1:03.87
6.	57.20
7.	59.48
8.	57.67
9.	1:05.66
10.	DNF
11.	DNF
12.	DNF
13.	1:11.26
14.	DNF
15.	1:06.92
16.	DNF
17.	DNF
18.	DNF
19.	1:18.68
20.	50.65



57.69 Mean of best 5 solves.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 19, 2011)

Average of best 5 (so far): 2:54.17
Really going to get back into BLD now, with exams finishing in about a week.



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 10/15
Individual Times:
1. 4:32.05
2. DNF(4:03.40)
3. 3:59.82
4. DNF(2:08.16) _messed up an alg, was already finishing corner exec_
5. 4:28.63
6. DNF(6:22.74) _memo recall issues_
7. 3:56.84
8. *3:02.81*
9. *2:47.50*
10. DNF(4:10.09) _4 edges_
11. *2:54.49*
12. 6:27.94 _had to restart memo after 2 minutes_
13. DNF(4:22.62) _trying different memo approach, handled parity wrong_
14. *2:48.72*
15.*2:57.34*



Edit: Wow best time so far is 2:47.50, only 25 seconds from by PB, and this is after a long break from bld. This is encouraging 
Also, PB average of 5, 3:18.05

Really happy with this.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 19, 2011)

hey im new to the race
Best average of 5: 350.78
1-5 - (297.83) 343.36 375.96 333.02 (384.19)
5:50.78 is the total average.
i only did the first 5 since im new to this but i got all success


----------



## riffz (Jun 21, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Sure I will.
> 
> *Results Round 16*​
> 
> ...


 
You missed me!  I came in 3rd.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Average of five best: 1:20.16*

1:32.13, 1:25.22, 2:01.84, 1:36.83, 1:36.18, 1:56.31, *1:23.55*, 1:53.46, *1:23.61*, DNF [2:41.38, 3 corners],
*1:22.53*, *1:19.21*, DNF [1:44.13, 2 corners twisted], *1:11.88*, 1:47.05, DNF [1:51.46, 3 edges], 1:36.30, 1:45.66, 1:25.30, 1:27.83

Nice format, Mats - short enough to do all in one session, but large enough to make you work hard enough to improve. I just couldn't seem to get going quickly on memorization; I think all of these were over 30 seconds memo.


----------



## Micael (Jun 21, 2011)

First 4 solves done totally drunk. I was going for 5 success, but that is just too hard.

5:42.93
DNF(total blackout, no way to remember corners)
4:49.08
5:16.55


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

riffz said:


> You missed me!  I came in 3rd.


Sorry, I corrected it.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

*Average of 5 best: 1:28.67*

1:51.76, DNF(1:50.39), *1:27.49*, 1:42.29, *1:29.43*, 1:42.78, 1:51.16, 1:53.84, *1:40.84*, 1:50.15, *1:26.01*, DNF(1:53.70), DNF(2:01.15), *1:19.59*, DNF(2:14.09), 2:14.16, 2:00.15, DNF(1:51.73), 1:53.53, DNF(1:52.19)

Done this all in one session late at night. At the end the times and the accuracy were horrible.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 22, 2011)

Done late at night, and in one sitting.

1:05.85, 1:13.28, 1:22.72, 1:28.73, 1:31.58 = 1:20.43 average



Spoiler



1. 1:32.23
2. 2:15.34
3. DNF	
4. 1:38.37
5. 1:05.85
6. 1:31.58
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. 1:28.73
11. 1:13.28
12. 1:39.55	
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. DNF
16. 2:08.33
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. 2:26.51
20. 1:22.72


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 22, 2011)

1:28.45, 1:42.47, 1:31.10, 1:39.69, 1:34.41 = *1:35.22*

11/20 not that bad resultwise. I (also) think the format was rather good.
Only one memo sub-30 and that was too fast, got stuck when recalling.



Spoiler



time memo errors
02:26.95	27	1
02:11.26	40	1
02:07.60	59	3
01:44.75	xx	0
01:34.95	xx	1
02:33.47	89	2
02:02.29	50	0
01:34.76	40	1
01:28.45	37	0
01:42.47	46	0
01:31.10	45	0
01:55.70	56	0
02:01.18	33	0
01:39.69	36	0
02:19.84	78	1
01:47.52	49	1
01:45.57	47	0
01:34.41	43	0
01:59.39	58	2
01:47.15	45	0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2011)

Results week 25: 
(and yes, there are a couple of hours left to compete if someone wants to
but I will not have time to post this tomorrow morning as planned so I do it now).


```
amostay2004      40.59
Zane_C           45.30
Tomas1988        56.46
Mike Hughey    1:20.16
cmhardw        1:20.43
Jakube         1:28.67
MatsBergsten   1:35.22
Keroma12       2:54.17
Insane569      5:46.87
Micael             DNF
```

Scrambles for next week, the same *average of best 5 of up to 20 solves*:

1. D' U2 R U R' D' B R2 B U' L' R' U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D U' L2 U' F L2 U' F' U	
2. L' B R2 F' U2 F R D2 B2 F L' F' D L' F' D' L R' F' L' R F2 D U' R F2 L2 U' R F2	
3. L U' L B' U B F' R2 F2 R' F' D' F2 D' U2 B' U2 B' F R2 B2 R2 B R' U R' D2 U2 F U2	
4. U L2 R D2 U' F2 L' R' F R2 F' R' B2 F L D F2 R2 U B L D2 U' L' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2	
5. B' F D2 L' R' D' R2 D U B' F' D2 L2 D' B' F' L B U B D' L2 D U2 L' B2 F U B D'	
6. U2 L D2 U B2 L' D' R' B2 F2 R' B F' D B L U2 B' D F' R2 B2 D2 F U R2 B2 L2 D' U	
7. F' D2 U B L R' U' R2 F2 D' L U F2 U2 R U2 B2 F D U B' R U' F2 D' L2 B' F D2 F'	
8. F' R' U2 L R' D F U L' D' R2 B2 R B U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D R' U2 R D F' D' U R' D' L	
9. U' F2 U F' D' L R2 B' U L2 F' R' D B L B' L' D2 L U' F2 D R2 U B R B2 R2 B F2	
10. B2 F2 L2 R D' R D F' L2 D2 B2 F L2 U R B' F R B R F R B2 U' R B' F D' F U	
11. B' L' U2 R' B' R2 F' U F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' D U B U F R2 U' B2 R2 D U' F2 L R' F	
12. L' R D B2 R' D L2 B' F2 L F' L2 F L' U' L U B' R U' R B2 F' D L D B2 D2 R2 F	
13. F U L2 R' F U L R2 D' L' U L R2 B D U' F2 R' B' L B2 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L R B	
14. B2 R U2 B2 D L2 B' D' F U R' D U2 L' R B2 U2 F' L' U2 L2 B R2 U' L2 R F' D U' R2	
15. L B' L' B' D L R2 B2 F2 L B2 L B R U F' R2 B' U L2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' R'	
16. B2 F' U R U B' R B L' U2 L D2 L' R U2 L R2 B2 D F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U R' D'	
17. L2 R2 B' F' L R U2 L R2 B2 F' U B' D2 B R' B' L R F2 R2 D' L' R2 D2 L R' D2 F2 D2	
18. L B' R2 U2 L' R2 F2 D B2 F D' U2 F L2 D' L2 R2 F2 R' B F' U B2 F' D B U2 R' B' D'	
19. R D' L2 R D' U' B D2 U B2 F D R B' R2 B U' L' U' B' F L F D2 B R B F2 D' U2	
20. D' L' U' R2 B F' L R2 B' L U2 R' F D' U' L2 U F2 L D U' F' D2 U2 R F' D2 B' D' R

Do we also want a little extra comp in 4BLD & 5BLD? I do but am I alone?


----------



## Jakube (Jun 27, 2011)

*average of best 5 of up to 20 solves: 1:31.67*

DNF(1:29.83), 1:54.52, 1:48.70, DNF(1:58.67), *1:36.77*, 1:47.10, 1:41.56, DNF(2:04.88), *1:29.23*, *1:14.85*, DNF(1:36.34), *1:40.58*, 2:01.04, *1:36.94*, DNF(1:39.88), DNF(2:06.41), 1:54.21, 1:51.19, 1:49.72, DNF(1:28.39)


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 27, 2011)

Mats, it is mean of best 5 solves right? Not that I would've gained or lost a place, but I calculated my mean as 45.30. 


Zane_C said:


> Number of times: 13/20
> 
> Mean of 5 best times: 49.12, 43.00, 44.46, 44.07, 45.87 = *45.30*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2011)

*average of best 5 of up to 20 solves: 1:21.43*

DNF [1:36.14], 1:51.76, 1:52.86, 1:54.31, 1:56.18, 1:27.16, *1:21.32*, 1:52.25, 1:34.60, *1:20.87*, 1:43.28, 1:33.78, *1:23.36*, 1:44.04, *1:23.80*, *1:17.81*, 1:34.71, 1:31.96, 1:57.59, 2:05.01

Accuracy: 19 out of 20
Average 18/20: 1:40.49
I love the fact that I got a legitimate average of 20. I was disappointed, though, because of both the DNF at the beginning and the sup-2 solve at the end. I almost had all solves sub-2! I got nervous at the end, and as a result had trouble with the memo on the last two solves. The DNF was off by 3 edges: I memorized DR instead of CR.

I started slow because my most recent 3x3x3 other than this was a multi, and it always takes me a few solves to switch from multi mode into single mode. I'm always slower for a little while on 3x3x3 BLD after having done a multi.

@Mats: I love this format because it can be done at my speed entirely in less than an hour, yet it's enough to feel like it means something. As for 4 and 5 BLD, I'd love to but I'm not sure I have the time. I've been pretty bad about doing just 3 of each every week for a long time now, so I'm stagnating on those events.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 29, 2011)

Best average of 5 of up to 20: 4:38.78
1-5 - (5:14.10) 4:49.36 (3:33.60) 4:19.48 4:47.50
attempted 8 scrambles and DNFed 3 
the 3:33 was a PB i seem to have gotten fast almost all solves and DNFs are sub 5
the DNFs were mostly cause of not seeing a flipped edge or corner or placing a corner wrong


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2011)

Week 26

Best 5 solves out of 20:
1:05.30, 1:07.90, 1:14.12, 1:14.34, 1:16.19 = 1:11.57



Spoiler



2:17.51, DNF, 1:33.96, 1:59.77, DNF, DNF, 1:14.34, 2:10.57, 1:32.52, 1:18.93, 1:14.12, 1:31.52, 1:19.16, 1:40.73, DNF, 1:05.30, 1:16.19, 1:18.74, DNF, 1:07.90


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 30, 2011)

just wondering i know how to solve BLD but havent had a success yet but can i still join?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

Of course! It's good practice.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> just wondering i know how to solve BLD but havent had a success yet but can i still join?


 
Yes, please do! The more, the merrier!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2011)

1:23.04, 1:37.05, 1:41.26, 1:25.38, 1:18.73, DNF(1:05.87), 1:12.23, 1:14.15, 1:03.20, 59.02, 1:08.84, DNF(1:17.57), 1:12.61, 55.33, DNF(1:09.83), DNF(56.01), 1:18.41, 1:17.75, 1:47.41, 1:03.91

59.02, 55.33, 1:03.20, 1:03.91, 1:08.84 = 1:02.06 mean of 5 best solves

PB single and avg of 5 in there, fun to see some improvement without much practising


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Mats, it is mean of best 5 solves right? Not that I would've gained or lost a place, but I calculated my mean as 45.30.


 
Yes, sorry. I must have miscalculated . Corrected now .


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2011)

Week 26:

Accuracy: 16/20
Mean of best 5 solves: 42.05, 44.33, 47.00, 47.77, 48.15 = *45.86* 



Spoiler



1:29.73, 1:07.02, 1:00.44, *47.77*, 1:01.58, 54.12, DNF, 1:16.03, 56.55, DNF, DNF, *48.15*, *44.33*, 1:09.40, DNF, *47.00*, 49.48, 50.95, 1:01.14, *42.05*





MatsBergsten said:


> Do we also want a little extra comp in 4BLD & 5BLD? I do but am I alone?


Sounds great!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just did 5 solves
3:56.77, 2:43.44, 2:42.44, 1:52.61, 2:08.53 = *2:31.47*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 1, 2011)

*1:06.35*, 1:22.92, 2:12.41, 1:17.18, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *52.09, 59.86, 56.59, 52.27*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
Accuracy: 8/20

Average of best 5 solves: *57.43*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2011)

Avg of best 5: *1:38.96*, not so good. 14/20 ok.


Spoiler



time - memo - errors (>0 => dnf)
02:05.10	50	0
02:04.59	62	0
02:38.96	xx	2
02:47.74	87	2
03:20.72	62	0
01:51.39	43	0
01:44.95	44	0
02:31.53	43	3
01:25.89	29	0
02:01.02	55	0
01:50.33	55	0
01:59.54	52	1
01:43.28	37	0
01:43.28	35	0
02:33.43	35	1
01:27.00	33	1
02:51.11	26	0
01:37.38	40	0
02:06.47	55	0
01:49.23	45	0


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 3, 2011)

Last day everyone before the new round.

Just to know, was anyone thinking of doing the next round? I kinda wanted to do it but I've already done it fairly recently so if you want to do it claim it now or else I'll ninja it tomorrow .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2011)

*Results week 26*


```
1 Zane_C		  45.86 
2 Yes, We Can!		  57.43
3 Simon Westlund	1:02.06
4 cmhardw		1:11.57
5 Mike Hughey		1:21.43
6 Jakube		1:31.67
7 Mats Bergsten		1:38.96
8 RyanReese		2:31.47
9 insane569		4:38.78
```

*WEEKLY BLD CONTEST*
I intend to do it weekly Monday-Sunday (as long as no one hijack )

*3BLD* as now, 5 best of 20 (average/mean (but not a "speedcubing average")
Just the sum of the times of the five best solves / 5.
*4BLD* best 2 of 8 (avg/mean)
*5BLD* best of 4 (single best).
Participate in one, two or all three events

Scrambles for week 27:
*3BLD*
1. U' B2 F' L' B2 F D' F L U L R' F' D U' B2 L U' F R' U' B D2 R2 U'	
2. F2 U' B2 L D' B' F2 L2 D B L R' D2 R B' F2 R' U2 F' U L F2 R D B2	
3. F D U' F' L2 U' F U L' B2 L2 R D' U2 F' U' L2 F L' U' B2 F U' F L'	
4. F' L' D2 B2 F D2 U' L B D R F2 D B F' R F2 U2 L2 B D L B' F R'	
5. L R F L2 R2 B' D' B' F' D2 U L' U2 B D2 U' B' L2 U' L2 B2 R B F' R'	
6. R' U B2 L' B U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 F D F2 L' R' U2 B2 F D' U' B' F	
7. F U B2 F L F R' B' F L' D U' L' U' R2 F2 D2 B F D2 U2 F L2 B' D	
8. D' U' R D R U2 B2 D2 R D2 U R2 F2 R' B D2 L R' U B2 L' B2 U2 L D'	
9. R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' U2 R' U L B2 F2 U2 R D' U2 F2 L D' B' D2 L B' F' R	
10. D' F' R' B D2 U2 R' F L' R' D' L2 R D U2 B U2 L R F D2 F' U' B2 L	
11. R' U2 R B' F' U L2 F U' L R' B L D2 L' R' D B2 F R D' U' R D2 L2	
12. B F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' R D2 L D2 F L' R2 D F' D U2 B F' D' U' L2 R' D'	
13. B2 F D U F D' R B U2 L U' L B2 F D R' U2 B' D' R U B' D L R'	
14. R' B2 L' R' B R' B2 L U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B2 F' L2 D U B U2 B' R2 F2	
15. L U' F R2 D' F R2 B D' U' B2 U B L F2 L' R2 F D' L' F' U2 R U' B2	
16. D2 B' U' R' B' F L2 B2 D2 L F R' B2 L B L F' U B2 R U F2 D2 U F'	
17. U L' R F2 U' F' R2 U R' B F' D' F2 R B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R F' D2 B' U2	
18. R' F2 L2 R' B L' D R F2 R B' D F D2 B F2 R2 U' F' U' F' D2 F2 L' F	
19. L' U2 R' F D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F' D2 B2 F2 D' B' D' L' F2 L B L2 D2 R' B' D'	
20. R' U2 F' D' U' L U2 F' D U2 L' R2 D L' B R' B' L' D' R B2 D' U' F2 U

*4BLD*
1. R2 Fw2 D' U' Fw D2 F2 L' Rw2 F' Rw2 R' U' B L Rw2 R D' B' F' L2 Fw' U L' R2 D2 F U Rw' F2 R2 D2 Rw Fw2 F2 D L' Rw' R2 B	
2. B2 R2 Uw2 F' L2 R2 B F' D' B' Fw' D2 Rw' F R Fw' D Uw2 F2 U Fw2 F D' R D' B' F2 Rw R2 Uw U B2 U L2 R D2 B2 F' D2 Uw	
3. Fw' L' Fw' Rw F2 D2 B D' Fw Uw2 F2 L Fw2 L' B' R D2 Fw U2 B F R' B Fw2 D2 Uw L D2 U Rw Fw U' Rw' B2 Fw' R2 Fw D U' Fw2	
4. F' R' B2 R2 B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 R2 D' Uw L D' Rw F U R U' L' Rw B2 Fw2 R Fw2 F' Rw Uw U2 F2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw L Rw' Uw' L2	
5. U' L2 F2 D' Uw2 Fw' D2 L2 R' Fw2 R B2 U R Uw' R' D U2 L2 Rw Uw2 U Fw Uw2 U' F' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw' L Fw2 R Uw' Rw D' L' B Fw2 U2	
6. F2 R' B' Rw' R' D B2 Uw2 Rw' D2 B U' Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw F Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' R D2 B' D L' D R Fw D2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw U' L2 B L2	
7. Uw2 U B F' L Rw' F' R2 D L2 F Uw' R Uw B2 Fw2 Rw D2 U2 L2 Rw R2 B F Uw B2 R U2 R2 B' D' Rw2 D2 U' Fw F' L Uw B2 Rw'	
8. F' D2 F2 U Fw' R Fw2 D' Uw' F2 L2 Rw2 F Rw2 B2 Uw' L' F Rw Fw Rw U2 B' D' B' L' Rw' R' D Uw' U2 R' Fw' F' Uw' U' B L2 D' L2

*5BLD*
1. U B' Fw2 R Uw2 B2 F L F Lw Bw2 Lw Rw D2 Lw U2 L' Lw2 R2 D2 R2 Dw2 R2 Dw' L' Rw' Uw' F L2 Lw2 Bw' F2 R Dw Bw Lw2 R2 U F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw L2 Bw L' R2 F Lw Rw2 Uw Rw Dw2 F' Dw2 Rw' R' Dw' Lw' F2	
2. R2 D Lw U2 B' Fw' Dw Lw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Bw Rw2 D2 L' Dw F2 R' Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B' Fw2 D U2 Lw D U' L' Uw2 L2 U' Lw Fw2 L2 R' D Dw Rw D2 F' D Dw U Fw F L Dw2 Rw' R2 D Bw L2 Rw2 Dw U' Fw2 Dw Fw	
3. D R2 D' Rw D' F Uw F2 L B2 D L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Dw B Fw F' L Bw R2 B2 Rw' R' Dw Uw Fw Rw' Uw' U' F Rw' D Dw' Uw Lw D' L' Uw2 F' Dw' B F2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 R2 B2 L Lw' Dw2 F Uw2 Rw' Bw' L' D' Dw'	
4. Dw' B D2 R2 Bw' Dw2 U2 L' Dw Uw2 U L2 Fw2 U' B Bw R2 Bw2 F' D Dw2 L2 D' U2 Bw Rw2 F' D2 Rw R' Bw U2 B2 Bw U' Rw' F L' Rw' D' B' D' Lw Rw2 Bw' R2 Dw' R' F U Lw2 F2 D' Bw Rw' D Dw Fw2 F2 L'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2011)

By average, do you mean take the solves and get the mean of them?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my.... more big cube BLD solves.... Hmmmm...... I just may do these...


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 4, 2011)

I look forward to this. 


cuboy63 said:


> By average, do you mean take the solves and get the mean of them?


Yes mean of the best 5 solves. 

Mats, I think it might be good if you state that the 3BLD average is the 'mean' of best 5 solves.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 4, 2011)

3BLD: Best 5 solves = 41.47, 47.38, 52.63, 52.68, 54.55 Mean of best 5 solves = 49.74

4BLD: Best 2 solves = 4:09.33, 4:10.33 Mean of best 2 solves = 4:09.83

I may do 5BLD later.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 4, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3BLD: Best 5 solves = 41.47, 47.38, 52.63, 52.68, 54.55 Mean of best 5 solves = 49.74
> 
> 4BLD: Best 2 solves = 4:09.33, 4:10.33 Mean of best 2 solves = 4:09.83
> 
> I may do 5BLD later.



Epic!!!! When you get a 6x6, will you end up doing BLD for it?!?!?! I will be ultimately amazed!!!! not like I'm not amazed with your current results


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Oh my.... more big cube BLD solves.... Hmmmm...... I just may do these...


 
My intention is not to drown you . I intend to do these instead of the speedsolves in the normal weekly contest,
that you and I do from time to time. With these you can manage wite 2 4BLD and 1 5BLD solves (with 100% accuracy )
if you some weeks don't have much time to spend on cubing.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 4, 2011)

*WEEK 27*
4:40 5:12 4:21 4:26 4:09 = *4:41*
8 attempts 3 DNFs on numbers 4 5 and 6


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

Warning-everyone clear your schedules next week, you'll need all the time you can get next week...


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 4, 2011)

Not to sound picky, but I think the *NEW* makes the title look a bit messy. I would prefer just 'The Blindfold Race!'.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 4, 2011)

3BLD: 1:10.11, DNF(1:09.77), 1:17.49, 1:09.11, 1:28.11, 1:00.77, 1:08.80, 1:03.90, 1:03.78, 1:01.36, 

4BLD: 8:44.65, 

5BLD:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

*3BLD: average 5 best of 20:* *1:19.47*
1:45.05, 1:47.55, 1:42.02, DNF [1:43.68], 1:29.40, 1:32.19, 1:41.43, 1:22.75, 1:39.93, 1:33.05,
1:31.16, 1:50.53, 1:35.16, 1:22.18, 1:01.77, 1:21.25, 1:36.94, 1:32.65, DNF [1:29.02], 1:46.06

Fifteenth one was my second best solve ever!

*4BLD average 2 best of 8: 7:18.23*
6:52.10 [3:15], 8:05.11 [4:13], DNF [7:26.67, 3:30], DNF [13:07.59, 4:15], 8:05.02 [4:45], DNF [7:29.84, 3:13], 9:34.50 [4:15], 7:44.36 [4:14]

*5BLD best of 4* (so far)*: 14:53.61*
17:05.61 [9:57], DNF [14:00.21, 7:13], 14:53.61 [8:05],


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 7, 2011)

*3BLD:* DNF, 2:05.82, DNF, 2:24.36, DNF, DNF, 1:52.02, 1:45.21, DNF, DNF, 
1:56.28, DNF, DNF, 1:25.45, 1:45.85, 2:04.79, 2:27.24, 2:25.67, 1:46.41, 1:42.13 = *1:41.01*
Worse for each week. Bad accuracy too, started with 5/13 . 

*4BLD*: DNF, 7:39.16, DNF, DNF, 7:48.66, DNF, DNF, 6:23.51 = *7:01.34* 
The last solve was real good!

*5BLD*: DNF, 17:06, DNF, 15:58 = *15:58* 
The third was 13:21 which would have been PB if it was solved but it was not even close.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

*Week 27: *

*3BLD* - Mean of best 5 solves = *1:25.08*
*1:38.08*, 2:07.52, DNF(1:40.87), 1:46.88, DNF(1:56.06), DNF(1:35.56), 1:42.83, DNF(1:33.05), DNF(1:35.65), 1:44.20, *1:32.26*, 1:44.97, DNF(1:43.06), *1:20.00*, *1:08.76[NL]*, *1:26.31*, DNF(1:56.40), 1:38.78+, DNF(1:22.15), 1:38.47
*4BLD* - Mean of best 2 solves = *DNF*
DNF(8:04.78)[off by 2 centers], DNF(>10:00)[off by 2 centers and 2 wings]
*5BLD* - Best solve = *DNF*
DNF(>10:00)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 9, 2011)

*Week 27:* 54.88, 54.97, 1:04.34, 1:06.16, 1:07.16 = 1:01.50



Spoiler



DNF, 1:50.38, 4:31.39, DNF, 1:50.46, DNF, 1:06.16, 54.88, DNF, 1:07.16, 1:20.44, DNF, 1:50.78, 54.97, 1:04.34, 1:22.36, DNF, 1:17.30, DNF, DNF



Only got 12/20 for 60%, but I'm working hard on improving my memorization phase. My buddy Eric at work, the same guy who is teaching me how to sculpt with clay (leading to my idea of synergistic memo pacing), is now coaching me on my memo technique to help me improve it. This set of 20 was done using some of the tips he told me to try. I dare say that although my accuracy dropped, that I did memorize more quickly on the whole! Now all I have to do is practice to get my accuracy back, and still keep some or most of the faster memo pacing.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice, Chris


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2011)

Chris, I also saw your fast BLD solves from the weekly comp. Excellent stuff! :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, Chris, you keep improving so fast! Awesome!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mind sharing the tricks he taught you Chris ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2011)

I am curious how fast your memo is, Chris. I'm wondering if I'm now more behind you in memorization or in execution. Right now, I average about 30 seconds memorizing, 1 minute solving.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Results of Week 27!*​
3BLD

```
1) Zane_C-40.09
2) cuboy63-49.74
3) cmhardw-1:01.50
4) SimonWestlund-1:03.72
5) Mike Hughey-1:19.47
6) Jakube-1:25.08
7) MatsBergsten-1:41.01
8) insane569-4:41
```

4BLD

```
1) cuboy63-4:09.83
2) Zane_C-6:07.54
3) MatsBergsten-7:01.34 
4) Mike Hughey-7:18.23
5) SimonWestlund-8:44.65
```

5BLD

```
1) Mike Hughey-14:53.61
2) MatsBergsten-15:58
```

Okay, now for the next round .

*Shameless Hijack*
Welcome to Week 28! There are 500 scrambles below. The goal is to just do as many of them as you can. We have been having race after race based on speed...now lets have it based on who has no life . The winner will have the most done. In case of tie, speed goes into effect (I doubt there will be any ties...unless people manage all 500)

This rewards:
1. Patience. Doing so many scrambles will surely yield good results.
2. Probably other stuff but I'm much too tired to be thinking clearly.

The scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U2 B' F2 L' F2 D U L F U2 D2 F2 L R' D R F2 R' B L2 U' B D B2 F'
2. F' D2 R U B' L' D' L' F' R2 B' D L' U2 D' B2 R2 F U' L' U F2 R' B' D'
3. D2 F U R2 D' U L2 R U2 F' L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R' B' L B U' R2 U D
4. B' L' U2 L U' B R D' L' U2 F2 U L2 R U2 F2 D' F R2 B U2 R L' D2 U2
5. R U2 L' U' L2 R2 D2 R D' L' F R' B L2 U L2 R' F2 U2 B D' F2 L2 F D
6. D B2 D L' U D R2 D2 L' D B' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R U R2 D' L2 U
7. R2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D' B2 F2 U L' U2 L2 F' B U' B2 R2 U' R L B R' F R2
8. D' B R B F' R2 U' R' F2 B2 R' B L U R' L' B F D F' B L F' B2 L'
9. U2 B2 L2 D2 R L' D2 L2 F D' F R' F2 L U2 L B R L U L2 F2 U' L2 F2
10. R2 U' B U L2 F R F2 R D R U2 F2 U2 D2 F B2 L2 B' U R2 F2 R U2 L
11. D2 L U' F2 R' L2 U2 L B' R L F2 U L R2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R F2 R2 L D2
12. B' L D' R D2 B' D2 L2 U' L2 U' F R' B' R' U D' F' D R F2 B2 D2 B U2
13. U2 F2 L D U2 B2 F' L' D' R D' U' R D U2 L D U2 B' L' R D R D L
14. L2 B L F' R B2 F U' F2 B' R U D L F' R L' B2 F' U' R2 L F L' D'
15. L2 D2 B D2 L' B2 F U' F R' L2 F D L' U2 F2 R2 F B2 U' F' D B F2 R'
16. D2 R U B D U L' F' U' R' U2 D2 L U F2 U F' L B' F D F2 B2 R L
17. U' R2 D2 F2 D' U2 F B2 D F2 B' U' F' U F' R' F D' B' D' F' R D B L
18. R L D2 U' B U2 R' D2 B F2 D' L' D' L' U' D F B L2 F2 D L B' D' U
19. F2 U2 R2 B R2 B F U2 L' D R' F L F2 L' U' F D2 B' L2 D' B' L2 U2 L2
20. D2 L' F2 U R' D2 B D2 R' F L F' D R2 F D B2 F D' U2 L U2 L2 R' U'
21. U' R L2 D B D' U2 B' D L F2 D F2 B2 U R' D' R' L B R2 D2 R D2 L
22. B R' U2 B F' D L' B' D2 F B' D' R2 F2 U2 F' L' F R2 D U R2 L' B F
23. U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 B' U' B D' F L' B' R L' B' L2 D' B' L'
24. B F2 U2 F2 U' F' L R' D' F' U F L F R' L D' B2 D2 U2 L2 F U' D2 F'
25. B' U' L U' F2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' R L F2 U2 L F2 B L' D' R' U D' R2 B L
26. D2 U' R F U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D' F' U2 D2 L U2 B2 L' D2 R2 L' B2 R U' L2 F'
27. L' U' B L' U' D B2 U2 D F U' B L D2 R2 F U2 L' R' F2 D R' L F2 B2
28. L' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F R U L R F R U' F2 U' D2 F R F B2 D'
29. U2 L' R2 F B2 U' F L' B2 F U2 L2 B L U2 D2 B D U F2 B' D R2 L2 D'
30. F' R L B' L2 R D' F B R2 B2 L U2 D' L' F B' L2 U' F' R2 F R B' F2
31. D' L' F L2 F2 B' D' B2 L F2 B' L2 B' R' B' L U' B2 L F R' D2 L R2 D2
32. U' L' B2 F2 R2 D' R D' L B' D B' R B L' D2 F' L R' F L2 B U' F' L2
33. B R' B U F B L2 D2 F R2 F D2 R' B F R' L F U2 L2 D F U2 D2 L'
34. U2 B2 D2 U B R F D2 L F' L' D' L2 D' B D' U L U B' D2 R F B L
35. D B F D2 U2 B2 D U' R' L' B U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' D' R U' R2 B F'
36. L2 R2 F' D F2 B2 L' U' D2 F D2 F U R' L B2 U2 D' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 F' L2
37. R2 B2 L2 U B' F L' R' F2 D R2 D2 R2 F' R F' B' R2 F2 B' U B R2 F' B
38. D2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' B2 D2 L U B D' L' R D2 U L R B2 R2 F D B F' U'
39. U2 B F2 U2 D L R' U2 B D' L' F U' B L2 U' L U2 R2 B2 L' R B' U B'
40. D2 F' R2 B F2 U2 F U2 D2 L' D' R2 D B2 F' D B R' F U2 D' B D2 R' D
41. D U' R' B R' L' F B2 D U R2 U B2 R' F' B' D2 R' F2 D' L' F2 L R' U'
42. D F2 R2 L D F' D U2 R' L' D' R2 L' U2 L' R2 D L2 U2 D2 F2 L' U2 F D'
43. U L' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R' D U' B U' F' R U2 B' R' B' R2 F' R2 F2 R' L B2
44. D U' B' R' U D2 L U2 B F' L2 B2 R2 D' F R2 F2 U B R U2 F' U2 L B2
45. B F2 L2 R F2 B D2 R2 L F2 U L2 F L B2 D2 L F2 L R' D' R' F2 D U'
46. B2 U R2 B U2 F B2 R' U R D U' L' B' U' L' R2 D' U2 R2 L' U D L2 F2
47. B' U L2 D L F' U' R2 B U D B' F2 R' D' U' F' U F2 B' L' F' R L U2
48. U2 R2 F2 B2 U D B' U L' B U2 R U F' U R' L2 B L' D' U2 B2 D U2 L'
49. D2 R U' D2 B F2 D' B' R2 U2 B' D R2 L' U2 F R2 B2 F L2 F' B2 R' F2 R2
50. D L U B R' L2 B2 F2 L2 B' L' D' B2 F' R' D2 B' R' U2 D2 L2 U L2 D L'
51. L R F2 B' L2 B' U2 R' D2 B' D F2 B2 U2 B R2 B U F L D R L' U' F2
52. D' B' U' D2 L2 U2 R2 F L' F2 L2 D2 R' L' F2 R' D' R2 F' B R B D2 F R
53. D2 F B' D' U2 L' R2 U2 F D F' B L2 U L' U' L B' D' L R2 U D R' B'
54. U' F' B' U B2 U2 B2 R D R U' B D B U2 B' U L2 B2 F U2 D2 R2 D2 U'
55. L2 F2 U' R' L' B F2 U R' B' D2 R' U F B2 L2 U F' B' L' U2 R2 F2 U' F2
56. U2 D2 L D F D2 L' F2 R' L B2 U' R U' L R2 U D' L2 F B U' D L' D
57. U2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 B' R D2 B2 R L F2 R' D2 U' R2 F' L R2 D2 U R L'
58. L' R D' U F2 D2 U2 B F L B' L U L' U F' B2 L F L' B L D' B F2
59. F' D B' F R U' F R' D' F U2 D R B2 U' D' F D2 U' R F L2 R' D' U
60. D R D2 R' F2 D' U2 L B F D' L2 F' R U B2 R2 D' F D L2 R2 U L2 R2
61. L F R' D2 B R2 L2 F L D U2 B U B L2 R' D' L2 F2 B D2 R L2 F' B2
62. U2 D B' L2 B' D2 R B' D U' L' D2 R2 D R U' L' F' B2 D2 F2 D' U B2 D
63. L' R' B2 L U2 L2 R' D R L' U R B2 L' F L' U' B F2 R B' D2 U' B2 L'
64. D L' U2 D' F2 D U' F2 U L2 D R2 U R D2 L' B U' B L2 F2 D' L D F2
65. L D L B F' D' B2 L' D R2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 L2 R U2 D2 B F2 R F2 R' D
66. L2 F' B2 U F B' R2 L' F' R B2 F' U' B2 R D' U2 F L' U2 R U2 F L2 F'
67. B' D U2 L U2 B' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 L B' D R2 B' R L' B' L U'
68. B' U B2 R U2 R2 L' U' F' B2 L F2 U L2 U2 L B2 D2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 L'
69. D R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R D U' L2 U2 B2 R' L' U D' L' B2 F' L2 D2
70. R' D U' F2 B L' U' D2 R U R2 U' L2 R2 D' B U' L' R' D U R' D U' B
71. F' L' R2 B F L2 F2 L R' F D2 U F' R' B2 R' U2 L' B L2 B2 U' D' F2 L2
72. D2 B L2 B D U F2 L F2 U D2 B' R D L F' D L U2 D2 L' B L2 F R'
73. F L2 R' D U R2 F U' B' F' D B2 L' B2 R U R B2 U F D' F2 B2 R L
74. F' L R F B R L B U2 B' D' R U' F R B R U2 L D2 F2 L B D' L
75. R2 D2 L F2 R2 F' L F R2 D U2 L2 U F' R' U F' U2 D B2 F' D2 B2 D' F
76. B2 F' U2 R U' L D' R' B2 D' U F U R' U B' L2 D R' L F U2 B F2 U
77. F' B' D L2 U R U F' B R L' U2 R' D2 U' R D' U2 F R' U L' D' F D2
78. L' D' U' R U F U' R2 L2 F D F2 B' U R F2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' L
79. F' B' L U2 L B' L2 D2 L' D' L2 U2 R F2 B U' F L2 D2 U B' R' F U R'
80. B R' L2 D' B D' U' B' U2 L F' D2 F2 U2 B' U' F' U R2 L B' R B' D2 R2
81. L2 F' D F R D B' U2 B U2 B R2 D' F' B U F2 D U2 R' U' F U2 F' U2
82. R2 F' R' F' L B D2 U L2 B F R D' F' D2 U' B' F' U' F2 R F' B2 U2 F
83. R U' L' R' B' F' D' F' U2 D2 R2 D' B' D2 U' L R' F D' L' R' B' L R' F2
84. D' F2 B2 U2 D F' B2 L' D2 B' R' D2 F' B U' R2 D2 F B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L'
85. R' D' B F2 R U' F R' F2 B2 R' U' D2 B2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 D R L F' L2 R2
86. F' B R2 D B2 U' D2 R B2 R2 U2 D R U2 L2 R' B F' L' D U2 L' B' U' B'
87. L R' B D2 F2 R2 L' F' B' D' U B F' D B' D F' R B F U2 B2 D' B' L'
88. B2 D F B D' B2 F R F' R2 B2 L2 B L' F2 U' D' L2 F D' F2 B L' R D2
89. R2 D F U B2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F' R2 L2 B U L F2 U2 R' L' F U' B2 R' D
90. F' U L F' R' B2 L D' B D L D2 U B' R D2 U F2 B' L F' B U R2 F'
91. B U' D' F L2 U F U' D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L D L R2 F' L U2 B' F D2 B' D'
92. L2 B U' B' U' R2 F2 D B L2 D F' B' L F L D' B R B2 R U' F2 D2 F
93. L2 R D' L2 F' U R' B F L' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B F' L B' F2 R2 F R' D' F'
94. R2 D L D' U2 R' U L F2 D L2 B' D2 L D' U F2 U2 D2 L R F2 D2 B R2
95. F2 R' U L2 D F D F' B' D' R2 U2 R2 F U' R F L' F2 L D2 F' B' U R
96. R2 U2 B' L U2 F B' U R2 U' D B2 U R2 F D2 L' B L' B' F2 U2 F' L R
97. D2 F B' U2 F R2 F' R L' D2 F D' U2 F2 L F' D' U' R L D' R2 D' F B2
98. L' R' U' L B F2 D2 L2 D F' R F' R L' D2 F2 R F2 L' F' L R B2 L' U2
99. L' B2 D F D2 F2 U2 D B2 F U' L D2 L' U L' F' B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 R D2
100. U L' B U' R B' F' U' D2 R' F R' D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' L' F' B R' U2 B2
101. F' L' B U2 B2 L' U' B F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R L D' F2 U L B' L2 B2 F' D B2
102. L R B' L' U B' F2 U2 B U' R' D B2 D U F2 R' L B D' L D2 L' F U
103. B' U' B' D' R' B2 D R U D F' B2 R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R D' U2 F' B
104. D F B' U L' U2 R' L' B' L D' U' F' U B' R U D' B2 L R B F2 U2 D'
105. R B2 R' L' U2 B2 D U' R D F2 U2 L' R2 B R D B' U' F U' D R F2 L
106. L R D' L U' F2 U2 F' R F D2 F2 R U2 R D' U' R L F' L2 B2 D' R2 L'
107. B2 F' L D2 L' U' B F2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 D' B' F' L U2 B' R' D L2 F2 L2 U
108. R2 D2 U2 F' U L' D' R B U2 F2 U2 B F L D B' D2 B2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' R'
109. U' R' D' L2 D2 R D' R' U' D' F2 U L' F B2 L D2 L' F D2 F2 U F' B2 L
110. D' B' R' B' D' F' L' U2 D2 F' B L2 U F B' L U2 F' U' D' B L' D L F
111. F2 B D R2 B' R' L2 F U2 R2 F2 U' L' B L' F' U' B' U R2 B D B' L U
112. F' D R2 B' U' F L' U2 B2 D L D' U R' L D2 U F2 R2 F U' R' U2 L' U2
113. D F L2 U R U' D L F2 B2 L' U B2 U F D' L D' B L' B' F' D' U B2
114. D B' R2 U F2 R L2 B' R2 F2 L' R B U' D2 L U' F2 U R' L2 U' D' B2 L
115. R F U2 R2 L B2 L U D2 L' F2 B' D' U' R2 U R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L D
116. R2 B F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 F' U2 B' F R U' R' B' D2 R L2 U' D2 F2 U F R'
117. D' R' F U D F2 B' D' L' R U' R' B2 D2 L' D2 B U2 F' B' R L' D R' U
118. D' B F U' B U' L D' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R L2 B2 R' B D2 F' D B2 F
119. F2 D2 B R2 U2 R U2 F U R F2 R L' D' R' U' R L F R' B' D' B' L2 F'
120. U2 B' F' U R2 U2 D B' F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' F R' U' D' R L B2 D2
121. R2 U B' R' U L2 B2 F' R' F' B' R D' U F R L F' B2 U2 F' L2 B' D B
122. D R B' U' L' B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 F' L' F B D2 B' U B U2 F B D L'
123. D' F' R F' R' B2 L U2 F' R' B L D' R' U2 B2 D' U' R' B2 L D R B' D2
124. F' B' R' D2 F2 U2 D B L U' L' B' F R' F2 U2 B F' L U2 D B2 U D F
125. B2 L B U2 R2 B2 F' U' F2 U B' F R D2 F2 L U F2 U2 F' B U2 L' U L
126. U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F L B2 F2 R2 L U' R2 L2 D B' L U2 L F L U' L' U' F
127. F' B2 L2 D' F U' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 U R B R' D R2 B' L D2 F2 U
128. D' B2 L' U2 D L D2 R B2 D' B2 R2 D R L2 D2 F D F U' R F2 U' F' R
129. F' D L2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 F U L U' L' F R2 L U2 D' R B F' U R' D2 R2
130. U L F2 B2 U R2 B U' F' D2 B' R U' R' L F' U' F R2 L B' F U2 B' R2
131. R2 B D' R U L' F' D' F L' U F2 R' F' L U L' U F' L D R U D2 F2
132. D R2 U L2 B2 D R L U2 R' F U2 R' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' B R2 D2 R D' F D'
133. B L' R' D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 L D' F D' B2 L D B' R L2 F2
134. U' F2 D F' D F U L' R F2 R L2 U' L' D' R D' F' D' R F2 D' L U2 F
135. D U' F U L B U R U R F' U' R' L D L D U2 F2 B2 U' D2 R D2 L2
136. F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D U' F R' D' L R2 D2 B2 U2 D' L U2 L2 U2 L U
137. B F U' D F2 B R B' L' B' F' R F B' R' U F' L' R' D' F2 R L2 D L
138. R' D2 B2 L2 D' U' L R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U F' D2 R' D2 R2 L U' F2 B2 L' R B
139. L U' R F2 U B2 R L' F2 U B D L' F D' F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U
140. R U2 B2 D2 F D' U2 F2 B R2 B' L F' B L D2 F2 R D' F2 U F' D' L2 D2
141. L' R D' U2 R2 L2 D2 B L D' F B' D' R2 B2 D U2 B2 L' U' B' U2 R D' B2
142. F L U' R' U2 D' F D R2 D R2 U' D' L2 B L U F2 U R2 D2 R U2 D' L
143. D' L R D2 R B D F' D R F2 L2 R F L2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 R D' L2 R' D2
144. B U' L2 D U' B D B' R L B2 R U2 R' L' U2 D F' B U L2 R' D2 L2 R
145. L2 B D B2 U' B2 U' D' F2 L2 R U F B D L' F D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F B R'
146. L' R' D U' R2 U2 B2 R' D' R F' U' F U2 D' R' D R' B2 R' B R L2 B2 R
147. L2 D R2 D' R' U' R U' F D2 L2 U R2 L' F' U' L' B' R2 U2 D R U' R' B'
148. U2 R2 D' U R U' R' F' B R' U D L2 B' F2 U2 F B2 R B L' F L F D2
149. U' F R2 D2 U F' D2 B' L2 B L2 D R' B' R' L U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D L' D L'
150. D L2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 U' F R D2 B2 F D U' R2 B' D' L R2 F R B D B2
151. U2 L' B' L F R D2 L' D2 R' F L' B' F L B' D2 R' F' R F2 B2 R2 F' B2
152. F D U' L D2 U2 R' L2 U D L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L F2 U' L D2 R' B' R
153. R D2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B L' F2 U2 D2 L2 U L' F D U' B' F' D B' R' U F
154. U2 D2 R D L2 U F' D L' U D' R F L2 D' R2 L' U2 B F U' B' F D' F'
155. L' U2 F2 L B F R' F' R' D2 L R' D2 L D' R2 L D U B R2 D2 U L' U'
156. U L U' R2 U' D' L B' R L' D2 R2 B' L2 D B U R2 U B D F' L' F B2
157. U2 F' D' U B2 L2 U L' U2 R' B2 D2 F L B U F2 R' D' L2 B' R2 D2 U R
158. F2 D' F2 U D2 B R' B R' L D U R2 F D F2 B' D' B' D U L2 U R D
159. R' L D' B' L' D2 F' U' L' F' D L' R' D' B' R' F2 D B' U B2 L B R' B'
160. L2 R' U2 F' D' B U L2 R' F2 L U R B R' D L2 R' F L2 D2 L F L F
161. R' B' L R F B' L' U B' D' L2 R D R' U' F2 R F L F L F2 U L U2
162. U' F2 R' B' U F' D R' F' D' U2 F R U' F' U B L2 R2 D R L' F2 B2 L
163. L2 B F' D' B2 F' D' U R' D U F' U' F' R F2 R2 U R U2 R F U' F2 R2
164. B' U' R2 B2 D R' F2 B2 U' F2 D2 F L2 F' B L' D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 L
165. F D' F L B' L F2 U' L' U R' D' R' F L2 U' D F2 U2 D F2 B' U2 R' U2
166. U L2 R' D' B' R' L F2 D2 F' B L D2 F B2 U' F2 D2 L2 R F' D R2 D L2
167. B L2 U B2 L R' D2 L2 U B D2 L' D R D' L U B' D' U2 R' L B R B
168. F' R2 L B2 F L' U' D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R B' R D2 U2 L2 F' B
169. B D2 F L2 B F' U B' R' D' L R' U2 D2 L U F' B U2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 D'
170. U2 B' F L B' U' L R2 F2 D2 B R2 U R' U L' U F2 U' B R2 B U2 D2 B
171. U' B R' F2 D U B R F R' D F2 R F U2 L2 F' R F2 U' D2 B' R' B' D
172. D R U' D2 B2 F' L R F' B D2 B' L2 D' F2 L' F' R D' R' B' D' L' R2 B
173. B' D L' R F R D F U2 F L2 F D2 F' L R U D2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F
174. D2 L2 B' U B F2 D2 R D R D2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L B L' B' U' L2 U' D F
175. L' D2 F L B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U L F R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F' L F
176. L' U' D' L U2 B L2 U' B' D U F U2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 B D L' U'
177. D' F2 B U2 L F B R2 B F2 R' F R B F2 D U' L2 B L2 R' U R F U2
178. U L' D U2 F' D' L R2 B U D' L' F2 U2 R2 U F' L' R B2 R' L' B D2 L'
179. R2 F' L F R2 F' D2 B2 D R L2 F2 B2 R B U B R D' L U' L2 R2 D2 L
180. L2 F2 D' U B D2 U L2 D F' L' B' D' U2 R' B2 R2 F' R' B' L' R U2 R' F'
181. B2 D R' L' U2 L' D' U2 R U2 F' R' F2 D' B' F U2 B2 F2 L' D B2 F2 L R
182. L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F U' R' D2 R' F2 U' F2 D B2 L' U2 L' B' F U2 F R2 D2 R
183. R D U B' F2 L' F U2 R' B2 U2 D L2 B2 R' U2 F' U' L B' U L2 U2 F' R'
184. L' R' F2 U' F2 R' B2 U2 B' R L2 U L2 F D' R F2 R2 U2 R D U' B2 D2 B2
185. B F L' B' D B' U' F2 B' D R' D' L2 B2 L D F R' B2 U2 B L' R2 D2 R'
186. L' R2 U B2 D B' R L' F2 L F' B L' B' R' B' R B' D F U D2 B L' R2
187. U' R' U F U' L B D' R2 D' B F2 L F2 D F' R F' U F2 B2 U2 F2 B' U
188. D B' D' L R' U' B2 L2 D2 L' D B' F' L' U2 L U' R2 F U2 D' R2 D2 R' L2
189. B2 D2 R' L2 D' B2 U L U D L2 B2 R' D2 B F U2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 U R B
190. U2 B' R U2 B L2 F2 B' D' F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L U' F' R2 D' F2 D2 U R U
191. U' D F R2 D L F2 U' B F D2 B2 U L F2 R L' F B' D F B2 D' F D'
192. B F D' U L2 U R D2 L' B' F' D B U2 D' R B' R' U2 R B2 U' R2 D U'
193. D B L' F' R' D L F R' F L' B L R2 U' F2 D2 F L2 F2 L U' F2 D2 U'
194. U D' R F D F D L2 F2 L R2 F' L' D' B2 F U2 D R' L2 B2 D2 L' D' R
195. U2 R2 U' D2 B' R' U' D2 B2 F' U' B L R D' L' F U' B' U' R' U D' B2 D
196. F U B U B2 D F' R2 B' D L' B F' R' F2 R2 D2 B R D B' U2 B2 F U2
197. R B D' R D F R D' U R U2 R U R D B2 F' U' R2 B' U R B' U' F2
198. R B F L' B' U L R2 F2 D L R D2 U F B U' L' D L' B' D F L B'
199. D L2 U2 B F' U' F D2 L2 D2 B U' B R F' B' D' B2 F2 R2 U L R2 U B
200. B' U' B2 F L2 B' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 F R' B2 L R B2 F' U' F D R' L2 U2
201. R2 U2 D R' F D U' R D2 F' D2 F' U' F' D' B' U2 L2 U R U2 L2 B U F
202. R2 B' L F' B2 D' U R2 B2 D U L D2 U R L2 D R' D F2 U' D2 B' D F'
203. F' D' L' F2 D' F L' F R' L2 U2 F2 R' B' L' D' B' R' B D' U' R D B' L
204. U' R' U' F B2 L' B2 F L2 F' L' F' B' L2 B2 F L' B2 R D' U2 B2 L U' B'
205. B' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' R' L2 U F' U F' L R' F B U' F2 B2 L F2
206. R2 D2 R2 L U' B2 L F' U2 B2 R2 F U L2 B' R' B' D U' F B2 L2 F' L' R'
207. D' B' L B' F2 D' U' L' U2 R' D' B' L' D' B D2 B F' U L' D' R2 B2 L2 U2
208. F R' F' U' L' D2 U2 F U' R U D' B' D B2 L2 F B2 D' B U D B L' R
209. L B F2 U R2 F' B' R B' R2 B' D' R B D2 B2 U' B2 U D' L' B' R' B' D2
210. R' L2 U F B' D' F' R2 F U' F2 B' D U F2 B' R U D' B' L2 R F B' D2
211. B' F' D' L' U F R2 D B D' U2 L2 U R L D2 R2 U2 F' R' L' U' R B2 D
212. D' F' R F2 B2 R B2 L' R F' R' U' D2 F' R F' U2 L2 R' F' U R U' R' D'
213. F2 U' R L2 U2 L F2 U2 F' L2 R' B U B2 F' D L' B D2 U L R U2 D L2
214. F R2 B' U' B D F2 B' D2 R D2 U' R2 U2 R2 L' B' U' R' U F2 R' D R' L
215. D2 U R' L D' U R2 U' R F R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F D2 R' B2 D U' R' L F2 D2
216. B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 L' B R' U2 L U' B L' F2 U B' L2 F R2 B U2 B' R'
217. L2 R U D2 R U' F' L' B' R' L' U B L' D F U2 R D U R2 F D B U2
218. L2 F' L2 U' D' B' D2 U2 F' L F2 R L' B' L2 U' B' R' B R B' D L' U2 L'
219. B' L F' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F L' D2 L2 F L U L B' R B F2 L' U R2 F2 U2
220. F2 L' B2 D U B' F' D' R F2 R2 B L' D2 U' F' B' R L2 B' L U' L U' F'
221. B' D2 L R' B' F D F' B' L' D2 U2 B F' D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D B' U' R U'
222. U' B' U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 U R' U2 L F' L' U' D2 F B2 D' B F2 R F' D' B
223. F L B' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L U' R2 F' U L' D F' D F2 D' B F
224.  U2 F U2 B D2 F D' B F2 L' R' U' R2 F2 D F' R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B
225. D' L' F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' R B' L' R2 D2 F D' U' B2 L U2 D' B
226. U2 F D' L2 D R B' D B' U B2 L2 U D L' F2 R' F B U' B U2 F2 L R'
227. F2 B U2 F' L F2 L U L R2 D B2 L B L' F' D R D2 R B' F2 D L' F'
228. F L' B L2 D B D2 U' F' D2 R B R' F2 U R' B2 L2 B D B R U' R F'
229. D2 U2 B2 R L F' D' R U2 R' U' B' D' F B2 D' F R' B' D2 B2 U F B' U'
230. U2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 R L2 D' U' B' L D U2 F L D2 L2 R F D2 L' B2 R'
231. B' D R' U R' B L U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 R U2 R' D R2 U' B' U B
232. B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D R2 B U' R' B' F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 D2
233. R2 L' D2 B' F2 R B U2 D' R' B2 D F' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R D U' R2 B
234. U2 L D2 B' U2 R' U' L R' B2 R2 B' R' F2 U D' B D2 L2 D' R F' U2 L' U'
235. F2 U' D2 R' D2 B' F' D2 U' L R B' L2 D U B2 R' B R' F2 R' D2 L2 B' L2
236. R U2 B U' F D2 U2 B2 U' R' U' R U B2 F U' F' L' B F2 L' B' F' U2 L'
237. D2 U L' U R2 L' D' F' D' L R' U' D' R2 U2 F R B L U' L' F B2 R' L
238. B L D2 R U2 L2 B' F U2 R2 D' U B R2 U F U2 B2 U D' R F2 B U L'
239. L' F2 B' D R' D' U2 B U' F' L D U' B2 F2 U' R' F' U' D2 R B' R L' B2
240. L U R' F2 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R U L F2 B' U F2 U L' B D2 L' U2 D2 R2 D'
241. L D' R' U' B L2 F' B U2 F U L' F' B2 L' D' F2 R2 L' B' F' L2 D B' U
242. L' R2 D U F' B' U F' D B' R' F' D2 U2 F U D R U R' F' L2 B' U2 R
243. B' D L U L F D B F D2 U B' F' U L' B F2 L2 D' R2 F' L' U' D' L'
244. R2 F' L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' R B2 L F L' F L D' R2 F2 L2 B U R F D'
245. B' L F' D2 F2 R' L F' R' B2 D U L2 D2 F' U' F2 U F B D L' B' R2 D2
246. D2 B D' F' U' F2 L2 D2 R U B D L B2 D2 U' F' B2 R' F' D2 U F D2 L
247. U B R2 L2 D' L U2 L R' D' L2 R B2 R F B' D F B2 L2 U' R' D U F'
248. U L' U2 L B U' L B D L2 R' F' D' R' D' U2 L2 F L2 U' F2 L2 R F L2
249. B L' F L2 R D L' U D2 R2 F' D' B U2 L B F2 R' B' D L2 R2 U B L
250. D' F2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 D' U2 B2 L U' L' U L F2 D2 F2 B2 R' L' F R F2 D
251. L' R D2 F2 D R' B R' U' R F2 U F2 U2 D L' R2 B' U R B2 D R2 L2 U
252. B2 L2 R2 U' B D2 L' B2 L' B2 R D2 L D F2 L D U2 F L' B' F D2 L2 F
253. F2 R' U F' L2 B D' B2 L U' R2 B' R2 U B F L U' R F' L' U L' B2 R2
254. R U' D' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U B R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L B2 L2 F' L U' B L D' U
255. F L R' F B' U' B' D2 L D2 L' F2 L R2 U' B L D F' R' B L2 U' L B'
256. B2 F U' B2 U D' R' B2 R' L F U2 L D B' R' F B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U
257. F2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 L B U2 D L2 R' U F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F B U
258. L' B L U D' F2 R' D' F B2 R D' F U F' R2 L' U D2 F' B' U' D' R B
259. U L F' B' D2 R' L' F L2 U F R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B D' F D R D'
260. F2 D2 B' U2 R' D L' U F2 L' B2 F R2 B' U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 R' F L' F' B
261. R' L' D B L' U' B' R2 L' F' D2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 L' B' L D' B' U2 L' D'
262. B2 R F' D' F' L F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' L' U' L U' D2 R' B U' F2 U F2 D'
263. F D R' L' D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 D R' U2 B U2 D F2 B' L' R' F' B2
264. B2 U' D2 L2 D2 F U D R F R' D2 L B D' R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 D' U2 F' L2
265. U' L2 F U' L2 F' B' R U' D L' U' R' B2 R L' D' R' B' F D2 L' R' U2 L'
266. B' L2 F U L F2 L2 D' B' R2 D2 B L R2 F2 L U2 F L' F B D' R' L' D
267. B' F' D' L' U L D' R' B' L' D' L' F2 B' U' L2 R F' R F L2 B2 L R' D
268. L2 R' B' U2 R D' U' B2 U2 R' B D' B F2 U' B' U' F2 L U2 R2 D' U' R2 U
269. R L' F' D2 B' U2 B D' U' L U' F' U2 B2 D2 L U' L U R2 L' U D2 B2 F
270. R2 L' U2 L2 B2 D' U B2 R2 D R U L' D B2 D2 B R2 L' U D2 L F R B'
271. B R L2 U' L' D R2 F2 L R F2 D R L' U B' D' U R F D U2 R' L2 U2
272. U D2 L' B U' R2 D L B U' D F D2 B D2 R2 U F B L' U' R' L2 B L2
273. L' R' U' D F2 U2 B R D2 F B2 D' L' B' U D B F2 U F U' L' B F D'
274. U' F B2 U R' U' L2 U' R2 L2 D' U R2 B F2 L2 F U' B2 D2 R B' L U' R
275. F2 U B2 F U' F' L D' F' L2 U2 R2 B' F2 L U' D2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' D'
276. L B' D R2 F2 L B2 R' D U F2 U2 B2 R F' D' F U F2 L2 U' D' R2 D R
277. F U F B2 R2 B U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L R D L' F R2 D L' B' D2 U F L2
278. F2 D U' R L D' B' U' R U D F' R2 D' L' U2 D B2 L2 B F2 D' L' F2 B'
279. U B2 L U' L' F' U F D' F' B2 R U D2 R2 U' F2 R2 L D' B' D L' F U'
280. D' R' D R B' R2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L D2 B L2 R' D B2 D2 L R F2 B R'
281. L2 R2 D U' R2 D R2 F' U' L' U2 L' B2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' B2 L' R U' D2 R' F'
282. L2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' D' R' L U' L2 R' B2 R U B L' R D' R D R U B2
283. B2 D2 U R' D L B2 D2 B2 L F B' L' D U2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D U' R2
284. D' R' D B' U2 R2 L' B' U D2 F' R2 F U B L2 F U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F
285. B' D2 R F' U2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D U2 B' U F' B2 U L U2 D2 B2 D' R L B'
286. D' L' R U2 R2 L F' R2 L U2 L2 D' U2 L' U' R' F D' B' D' U2 F2 R' B' U2
287. U' R B' F2 L2 R' B L D2 F R' L2 F2 L' U' F2 R L' B' D U2 R' D' F2 D2
288. U R2 F' D' B D' F2 U2 R L' F' D2 U2 L U B2 L' R2 F' U2 B' D' B U' L'
289. U' B U2 F2 R' B' D U' B' R2 F2 B2 D U' R2 B F' D' B2 U F' D L B2 L2
290. U2 L U2 F' B' U D2 F2 D2 R D2 F' D' L F2 B D F2 B D B D R U' D'
291. D U' L' B L B' L2 B2 L' D' U' L2 R2 U D' L' F2 R2 L D2 R F2 R' F' L'
292. D2 F D B F' U' B F2 R' U B D2 U B F U F B2 D' L' B L B' D2 L2
293. B L' U' L' U2 L' D2 F' B2 R D U R' F R' B2 F2 R B F2 D L2 R' U D
294. U F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 R' B L' R B2 U L' U' L2 F' U' F B2 L F L B
295. F' L2 F' U' L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F B L' U L' D2 R' L B2 L' F L2 D2 B' R L2
296. F D' F2 B' R L2 B2 F' R2 B D2 U' F' R B2 L' R' F2 U2 R' B' R' L2 D F2
297. F D' U F' R' D2 U B2 L2 R' F' U D' R' B' R D' F2 L U' D L2 D' U' L'
298. F B U2 B2 D' B L D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' B2 L' R D U' R' U' B2 L D2 B2
299. L2 F' B R' F2 U F L2 U2 R U B' R' B U' D' R L D2 R2 D2 F' D B' F
300. U2 B' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 R B2 R L B L' D F2 R2 B' R D2 L' D2 F2 U' B2
301. U D2 L B' L2 D2 U F R2 B2 F' U B' L F' U' D' L2 U' D' F L' B L D
302. L B' R U' R2 L F2 D' L U2 F U B U2 R U2 R2 F B' U' B2 F' R' F' B'
303. D2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 U' D' F2 U D' B2 L' U2 R' B' U R B U2 B2 F' R B' D2
304. U' D B' D' L R2 B R' U B2 F2 D2 B2 F L' F' R' L D' U2 R' U' R2 F' D2
305. D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D' R2 U B L2 U' D2 R B' L' U2 B F2 L2 F R' B' F' R'
306. R B' F D2 B2 R' U' F' U D' L' B2 R' L' U' F D U L2 U' B' U2 B U' F'
307. L D2 B' R' F' B2 L2 R D F2 U' B2 U2 D2 F L F D L R' F2 D R' B L2
308. F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R U L2 D U2 L D' U' L2 B' U' R2 B2 F L D U2 R
309. D U' B R' D F D F2 L' B U R' U R2 U2 L' R' U2 F2 L2 F D R2 B' R2
310. U' D2 L' D' R' D' R2 B L' F' B L' R' F2 U F2 B' R2 D F D R L2 F' D
311. F U L B' D2 F D B' D' R' B' R F' L R' B' L2 F2 B D' L2 B2 F' R2 D'
312. L D F L U' L2 U2 B' U D' F' R D U' F' B R' U F2 B2 U' R F R' U2
313. D' L R2 D' U F2 L' D2 R2 D' B L2 F' R' U R2 B F2 U2 B D' U2 F' D2 F2
314. L' B' L2 B2 R U L B L U L D U' R' D' F2 R D' B' U2 F2 R' U' L2 F
315. U B U' L' R' F' B2 U R D' U L' B L2 U L B U2 B' L' D' R2 U L' B
316. D' U' L U' B2 R2 L' D L' D' L U' B2 D' B2 F' U' R2 B D2 L R2 D L' D
317. B F2 D R' B D U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 U' F R U' F D R F' R2 L F
318. U' L' F B2 R L' F2 L2 R2 B' L U L' D' L2 R' F' D R D' R' U2 B' R2 B
319. R F L2 R D R2 L' F' R2 D B2 U' R' D' L U F' U2 L2 U B2 F R' F2 D2
320. B U' F U2 B' F' U2 B D L' D' R2 D2 B' L2 F R B F2 L2 B R D' B U2
321. D2 B2 L F' B2 D R2 U' D B' D' L D' F B' R F D2 F U2 D' L2 U D B
322. R' D R' L D2 R' U L2 U' R' D' B2 D' F' L2 B2 D F2 R' L U D F R B2
323. L2 D2 L F2 B' D F U B L2 U' D L' F2 R2 L F B L2 U2 L2 F D' R B'
324. U' B2 L F' D F R D2 F2 U' F D R2 F U D2 R2 B2 D2 U L' B' D R' F'
325. R U' F' L D U' B R2 D' L R' B' F2 U' B F L F R2 U R' B' F2 L' D
326. L2 F2 U2 L U D2 L B R D' F2 D' R L2 F2 R2 B D L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B
327. U' F L' U2 D' R2 L2 F' D' L2 R' D2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 R' F D U2 F2 U2 D
328. F2 U D2 B' R L' U' L' F' R F B' R' L2 U2 L2 B D' R' U2 B' L2 R' U' L2
329. R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 F L' R' B L' U' R B' U2 L B2 R F' R2 B U2 L
330. R L' D2 F D' R B D R2 U L2 R' D' F' U2 R2 D F D2 B2 U R' B U2 R
331. B D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 R2 F U F' L2 U2 R B U2 L F' B D L' U' L D F2
332. L' D' L' R' U2 B' D' F L' R' U2 F' R' L D' L D' F B L2 F2 U' D F' B'
333. L' D' L2 U F' D L D L' B2 F2 R L D F L2 B2 R F L2 R2 F U' F' L2
334. D R2 D' U' B2 F R2 U2 L' B R' B2 R' U R' F2 B2 D' L R2 U2 B R' D L'
335. F U R D' L2 U D2 B' F U2 R U F U R2 L' F' L R2 D U2 F2 B' U' D'
336. U2 L2 D R L' F' D2 B' U L' D' U L2 U2 B F2 L2 F2 L' D' B' D2 B2 L F
337. D' U2 R2 F L B2 R' U' F U' R L' U2 F' B L B U B' U2 L' F B2 D F'
338. F' U B R' F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 L' D F2 U B2 U' L B U D' L
339. D2 L' U L F' L B D' R' B2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' D2 R' U2 R L U2 D L R B
340. F R2 B' U R' F D R L' D U' L2 F D B' U2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U2 L' F' U'
341. B' D2 F' B' R' D' F' R' B2 U' F U F' R' B' R2 U F' L2 B2 F L B D L2
342. F' R' F2 B L' B2 R2 U' R L2 D2 F L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L F' B' L2 B L B'
343. F2 B2 U' R D2 L2 D2 F' B2 D L R2 U' D F' R U R' D R' F' D L D' R'
344. B' R2 F' R U' B2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 D L' U' R2 F D2 F2 U2 D L' B2 D2
345. D' U F2 B R2 D' L' F B2 L B2 U D2 B F' R2 B' R2 U D' F U D' F U2
346. F R' D L D U2 R2 L' D R F' B D L' F' L U D B2 R F2 D' R U B
347. F2 U' F R B F2 U' L B2 U' F' D2 U R B F U L R' D' B' L2 D' U R'
348. R L2 D B D B' U' D' L B' U2 D2 B R2 F R2 L' U' F' B2 U F2 D' B2 F'
349. R2 L B L2 B L2 R2 F2 R' D' R L' D2 R2 U' R2 L F' U2 F' L2 F D2 R' B
350. F2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 F' B2 R' D2 L' U2 R D B' F U2 D2 B D L B R' F2 D2
351. F2 L2 R U' L' B2 F U' D B' L F2 B2 U F2 B2 U' R' L' B' R D2 L' R2 U
352. B F L D' F2 B' R F2 D2 B' F2 U F2 D2 F' L' R2 F' B U D' F2 U' B' R2
353. D R' F2 L2 B2 D U L2 D L' R2 D2 L U F B L F' U' L R U' R2 F' D'
354. F R' F U' D2 L2 U F R2 L B' R F' U' R2 L' F B L R D2 F' D2 R L
355. B F' R F D F U B' D2 U R' U2 R B2 L2 B R L' F2 B' L2 B U' B' R'
356. B' R2 L' B2 D' B2 L' R2 D U R' U' B U' R' D B' R' F2 D' U F B L2 R2
357. L2 U' F2 D2 L' F' L U' B U' R F' D' U2 B2 U' D R' B' U2 R2 F' U' L' D'
358. R L' U' R B2 R L F U' F D' B' L2 B2 L' B U' R D2 L R F' R D' U
359. F2 B' D' F D2 L2 D' U2 R' L B2 F' D2 F U' D2 L2 U D2 F' R B2 D2 B2 U
360. R2 L B2 U' R2 F2 R U' D' R2 U' B' D2 R F2 D' B U' R' L2 U' R' B' L2 D2
361. F' R' D B2 U R L U D' R' D' F B R2 L B2 F U2 L U B' R2 F2 L R
362. R2 L2 B' U2 L' B2 R' D L' R B2 U' F' R D' F2 L2 D2 U' B D' L U L B
363. D2 U' B D' B F2 R F' D' B R' L2 D B' L R' B' D' F2 U F' U2 R F2 L2
364. R' F2 L' F' R F' D F' U B2 L B U' D' B2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 F B2 U' F2 U
365. L D L B2 R F' B R D2 U' F' B2 D F2 D' F2 U D F2 B2 D2 U' R U L
366. F2 D' B2 F2 R B F2 U' R2 D R' U2 F' R2 D' U B D' L' B2 D' R F D2 F2
367. L U' F R2 F2 U D2 B R2 F' D' R L' U D2 R' L' D' B D2 R' D R2 F2 L
368. B2 L' R' U2 D2 L' D2 F U D' F2 L B' D R' F L' B L' U L2 D U L' B'
369. B2 L D' U2 B' F2 R L' D2 F2 L D U B R2 L B' U2 B D R D L' U' F
370. D' F D F2 R' B L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F D B' R D' R' D' B2 U D2 R2 U2 F'
371. U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' R D2 U F2 U2 B' L D' B' L' B U B2 F L F2 U D'
372. L' R' U R B' L' F2 R U L' F D' R2 U F2 L' B2 D' U' B F2 L2 B' R' D'
373. F D' L2 B R2 U B L' R2 F' U F2 D2 U2 F B' D U' F' R2 F' U2 L D B2
374. B2 L' B L2 U' F R' U B' R' U2 F B' R D' R' B L2 D L F U' F2 U2 F'
375. B' L2 U2 B2 F D U2 B F D' L2 F L B U F2 L2 U2 R U' F2 L' B U2 B
376. U2 F2 R2 F D U' F' U' R' F L2 B' D' L D2 L2 B2 F U' R D F2 R' F' D2
377. F2 L2 D' U L2 R' B' R' F2 B D2 L F' D2 F B R D' B' D2 R2 D R' F' R2
378. D' L F2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' D' R' B' R2 L2 U2 F B2 R L' U2 B' D R2 D
379. D L2 F L2 R' B2 L2 D B D2 F L' B R' U F L' D' R' D' B2 D2 B D U'
380. U2 B U D' L D B' D2 L' F D' F' D B U2 B U' R F' U D' L2 R2 B D2
381. L F' B' U' L' U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' B' R' B2 L U D B D' F2
382. U B R' F' B2 L' R' B R2 B' L' D' F2 B' L2 D U2 R2 L' B2 F U' L2 D' U
383. F D' F' D L' R' F2 R' B L2 R U' D2 B2 L D' F2 L2 F2 U R B2 F2 D' F
384. B' U B2 F' D' U' L' D L' F2 L2 D B' F' L' D R L U F' L' F2 R' U L2
385. D' U L R' B' U2 F' L D2 U F2 R' L2 B2 F2 L' D B' U2 R' L' U F L' D
386. R' L2 B2 F2 D U2 B U B2 U' R F2 L' D B' R F R' F2 R' B' U R U' R2
387. F R2 U' B' L2 F' U2 L B2 U' L F R' D F U2 R L D B2 R2 U R2 L F
388. D' U' F2 B' D2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' F' L R F L U' F2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 U' F2 B
389. B2 F' D' L F2 D' B' D2 U F L' D R' D' R' D L' B' U' D L2 D' F2 D2 R2
390. B2 U L' D' R2 B2 L2 B D R2 L2 F' B2 D' U R2 B2 U' B2 R U' L2 B' R2 L
391. U2 F2 R' L2 B' F R L2 F' D2 L' R2 B L' U D F' L' B R F2 R2 D U' L'
392. L2 F B2 D2 U B' D' F2 L2 F' B' R2 F D2 U F' U R' U D2 F2 U F2 B D2
393. R2 D2 R D2 B' R F D' R' L2 U' B L2 D2 B2 L' R2 U F' L U2 R' F2 L2 D
394. R2 F' L2 U' B' F2 U D' F2 U D R' D' L2 D F2 U' B D B U' L D U' L2
395. F2 U' F' R2 U F U' B' F U' R' B U2 B' R' F' U' L B D B D' U2 B' D'
396. L F B2 L' F' D' U2 F' R2 F L R' D' F2 R2 B2 D U2 L F' R B2 L' R B2
397. R B D2 F2 B2 R L' D L U2 F2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 B' L2 F
398. L U2 L2 F D2 L B L R F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F B2 D' L2 U2 D R' L D' B
399. R D' L U' B L R2 D L U' D L' D2 B2 U' F2 B' L U L2 D' B U' D F'
400. B' D' L B' F2 U2 R' F' R' U' B2 R2 B2 D R' L2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 L R2 B2 R'
401. R2 B D F D2 U2 F D2 L' F2 B' D' L B2 R2 B D F L' R2 F D2 L R' D
402. U D2 F D2 B' F2 R2 F R' F2 D' R F' R B L2 F' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' F' D
403. U' F B2 D2 B' U B2 U' R' F' B2 D2 R D L F2 B' D' U2 B U' L' F' U R'
404. L2 R U' F' B' R2 D2 U' F2 U R' U R2 U' F2 D' R B' U' L B D L U2 R2
405. U R U R2 U2 D2 L D2 R' B D2 R' F D R2 U' R2 D' R' D' U2 R F2 D' L'
406. R B2 U' R U L U' L U D F U' F B2 L2 U' L U2 R2 U2 R' L2 F R' B
407. B2 R' F L U L F' B' L' R2 U' R2 F' R L2 F L' F' D L' R2 D' R L B2
408. D R' U D' R2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D B F L' B2 D R U' B L2 D2 L2
409. L U' D L' R' B' D' U2 L R' F2 D2 B2 D B' F U L2 F' L D' B2 R D U'
410. U R' L' B R2 D2 F U2 L R D F' U' F2 D' L R2 F' L U2 L R2 D2 F B2
411. R2 D2 L' F B' D2 F' R2 D' L F2 U L R2 F2 L F B R U R F2 U L2 F'
412. L F' U D2 B' D2 R L2 U2 R F2 B2 L' F' U2 D2 B' R' D B' F2 L' D' U2 L'
413. B' D' U' R U' L R F2 D' B' F R F D2 B U2 R2 B' L' B2 L D R2 L F'
414. B L U' B F2 L' B R2 U L' B L2 B F L2 F' D L2 U F L' D B2 R U
415. L2 F' R B' D2 L R2 U' R L2 B' L' U' D2 B2 D' L2 U' D2 L' R U2 R2 F B
416. D2 U R' F2 R L2 D2 B' L B2 F' R D U' R2 U2 F R' U2 L2 U' D B D' R2
417. L2 R D R' F' U2 R U2 B' U B2 D2 B' R U R' L' F2 B' R B' L2 F2 B2 R2
418. B L' F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R' L2 F2 R F' U L2 B' F2 L U F' D2 F2 U2 R D
419. B' U2 F2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L' F D L2 U' R B U L' U' D' B2 R' L' B' R' U' D
420. R B' F' U' R2 U2 R L F B2 D2 F B' D2 L F2 L2 R' U2 D L' B D' B2 R
421. F' R2 B' F U F B' D' L R' F L R2 B2 L' B' F2 R D R' D F L' U' D2
422. U B D' F2 D' F2 U' F U' D' F' D B2 D U F2 B D B' U2 D R2 U' D2 F'
423. U2 B' F R D' B2 U' R D' U' R B' L2 D U2 B2 U' F' U F2 U2 B R' B' D'
424. B2 D' U' F2 B2 L2 F L' F' R F B2 U D' F B' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F R' F2 D'
425. D2 F2 L D' L D' L2 D' L' F2 R' L' U' R L B2 L' U' D2 B' L' D' B R' B'
426. B L' U D' L R U2 L' B2 F2 L' B U F D F' R2 L' D' F2 L2 B F2 U' R'
427. U2 F U D' F2 U' R' B' R B' D' B U D R2 B' R' U2 F2 L' F D B' F2 D'
428. L2 R2 B L' D2 F2 L2 R' B' D R2 L' B' R' D' U F R' L' D2 L2 R B F U
429. L' B2 F' R2 F2 R B R F' L' F2 D2 B F2 L' U' D R F' L2 F B2 R B' U'
430. L F R F' R U2 F' R2 L D L' R' U2 B' D F' R2 D' B D R D F R2 L2
431. B2 R2 L D U' F D' U2 B' F2 L R D' U' L2 R' D L D2 U' F B2 D' R2 F
432. B2 R' D' F D' L2 U' F B' R D' B' F' U' R2 U' L' R2 U R' L2 D F B' L2
433. R' L F2 B' U' B' R B' L R' B D2 B' U2 D2 R' D' L2 R D' B' L' R' D' B
434. D R2 B' U F' L' U L D R2 F2 R' L2 U2 L' F2 B D2 R' U2 D R' F' U2 B
435. U B R' D2 F' U' D2 F' U D' R' D R' F2 R' D' R F' L R' B2 R2 F2 L2 D'
436. B' F L D B2 U' R F' L B D2 R2 D' B D L' F2 U2 R B2 U L D F' L
437. L F2 U' D' F' U D2 F2 B R' D U2 F' L' D' B' D2 R' B' U' R' B2 U' F2 B
438. R L2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R' D F U' F2 L' B2 U F2 L F2 B U2 D2 B' D' R L
439. B U L2 D2 R L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' B2 D2 F' U2 D L2 F' L2 R' B2
440. L2 F D2 F D' F2 L D' R' D F D' F' R D' L' F' R F U' B' L' B' F2 D
441. U2 R' D' L' D' F B R B2 F' L' F' U' D2 B U2 B' L R B' R' F2 D' F' L
442. B' F L' R' D2 B' D' L2 F2 B2 R' F' R2 U L' D' L D' L2 R' F' B2 U' F' B'
443. L' U2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' L' D L2 B2 L' U L R2 U' F' D U' L2 R' U R' U2 R'
444. U2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R' F D2 R F' B D2 F' R' U B2 D R B' F2 U2 R L B2
445. F' U' F2 B' D R' U' F L2 B2 R' L D F B D U' L2 U B' D B2 L F U'
446. R2 U' B D2 U' F2 B2 U B U' B' R' F R' U2 B2 F' U2 R' D2 L U2 D2 R2 B2
447. R2 B2 U B' F' U' F R2 U F2 D' L' B2 R2 F' B2 U' L B F' U2 B F D' F
448. F L2 D' F U L2 U' D2 R B D2 F' R' D R F2 B2 U' B' L U F' U R B
449. L2 B2 L R2 F' B' U' F2 B L F' D2 B R' L' U R' L2 F2 R U D B2 F U
450. U2 D F' U2 R' F' L' R' F U2 D2 L' U' F B' U' D' L' B2 L B' R F B' U2
451. U D2 B U F' R F' U' R B L2 U2 B D2 L B D L' R U2 D' B2 R B U
452. U' F2 R2 L B2 U2 B D U F L2 F B2 R' L' D2 L D F U B D F D' R
453. F2 R' U' D2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 D' B L2 B' L' D B L' D2 L2 R' B' F2 D F2 R2
454. R' U2 R' U D F L2 D2 B R L2 U2 F2 U B R' U D' B2 R' D R F' U D2
455. R2 F2 R2 L U' F R' B U L' R2 D R U2 L D' L2 D2 L' F' L' B' F R U
456. U' D' F2 U' B' R2 L2 B' U' R2 D' U' B' R D R2 L F U' L B' L' B F' L2
457. L' U R F B' L2 F' R2 B L2 F' U L U' R D B2 F2 R L' D2 R2 U' R2 F2
458. L U2 R' B2 U' F U2 L' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R' U R B R2 L U' B' R' U' D
459. R F' L2 D' L' D' F U D2 F' L' F R B F L2 B2 D' F2 R' F' D U' L2 U
460. F' B' R U2 D' B F D' U' F2 R L2 B' D2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 L U R' U' F2 R'
461. U2 B2 L' R2 U' B' F R L2 D R L2 D2 F' L' R' F' D2 B2 F R' D U B F2
462. F' B' U2 F' R' B2 L R D' R U2 R' D2 B2 F' R2 D R L' F' R B' L U' B
463. U R2 U F B2 U B' R2 L2 F2 D R F D R2 D' R D' F D R U2 D2 B' R
464. F' U L B L2 F' D' F2 B' L2 R F B R U' B U2 R D' B L D2 L2 F2 B
465. L' D U F U2 D' B2 L' R B R2 D L2 R2 F' L2 R F' U2 B' U L2 U' D2 R
466. D B' F R2 D2 L R2 F2 L B L B F' D2 B2 D' F2 D' B' U' B' F2 R' D2 R2
467. R2 L' F2 R2 L2 D2 F B2 R B' D2 R2 B F2 U B' D' U L' U B' U2 L D' F2
468. R L2 F' U' D B2 L2 R U' B' R2 F D L2 U R' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2
469. U2 D' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' F2 R L2 D F L' U' L B L2 R' B R' D2 U' R'
470. U' B2 D2 U L' U2 L' D R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R' D' F2 U' D' F2 L' R U' L'
471. B2 L R' F D U2 B2 R2 L U' D R D U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 R' F U2 F R F2
472. R2 D' L R' F2 R' B' D R F2 D' B' R2 B' L' F2 R F' B2 R U F2 R2 F2 B'
473. L' B2 D2 U2 B F D' U B' U2 F D' U R' U' B U F B2 U2 D2 F2 R D2 L2
474. R' U R2 F L2 B D2 R' B2 U L2 B' U' R2 D' B' R F' B' U2 D' L2 U2 D B
475. R L' D B D' L B' U' F' R L' D2 U L' F B2 U' L2 D' F L F R2 B' L
476. L' B R' U2 B2 L' B U2 D F' U' D' R D' B2 U D2 L2 F U L U' L' D' F'
477. U' D2 L D B F' L' R' U2 D R' U2 R' B2 F R2 U' F' B' R' B2 F2 R' F R2
478. R' U' B F2 L' D2 B2 F2 D' L' F2 L' U' L2 R B F' D B' F2 D2 L F' R' B'
479. B2 D2 F U L' U F' D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R D F2 D2 U2 F' D
480. D' L D U2 F R' L F B2 R2 D' B' F D F2 D' F2 U2 R B R' F' U L' D
481. B L F2 L2 B D R F' R' L' D2 U2 B R' F R' B' U F2 U2 B2 F2 R F D2
482. F2 D' F2 D' R' D2 B' L R2 F D2 U L D' R' L2 D B' U2 R2 B D2 R2 F L2
483. D2 F D F' B2 L' U D' B U F' U' B R' B' F2 L2 B2 F L2 U R' D' B2 F
484. L2 B L F D' F B L D' L' F' U2 L F2 B2 U R F' R' U2 R D F' R2 U
485. D2 U R L' U L2 U2 L' B2 R' L' F U' F' U2 D' R D U2 R' D2 U2 L2 B F'
486. R D2 R' L2 B' U2 F' U' B U L' F2 R L' F B2 D' B' L' R U L U' B F'
487. F2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' F' R D' L' B2 R D' F' D2 B' U2 F R D2 B2 L' D' F' D'
488. B' F' U2 D B' U' R' U2 F' B' D' L' R' B2 U R2 L2 U' R' D2 L2 U D' B U'
489. B' D' U B2 R' D U F2 B U2 F D2 U B' D R2 U L2 D2 U2 R B' L2 B2 U2
490. D2 R2 B R B F D2 B' R2 B2 U D F L2 U' L U R' U R2 B' R2 F' R L2
491. L' F U2 B2 U L' D' R L F' B' U2 R' L D2 L B' F' D L' B' F2 U2 R2 L
492. L U L D2 B D L B' L F U2 R B' U2 L F' R' D' U R2 B2 U' R' F L2
493. R U' B2 R2 D B D' R' B2 D' F' B U' R' L F' L U F L B' D' L2 B' U'
494. D2 U2 R B2 L D' L2 R U2 D' L' R2 D U' B U2 L2 D' L F' L D' L2 R B
495. D' U2 B' D U' R F2 U D' F2 R' U' B L2 B' R' B2 U2 R B' D2 B2 U D' F2
496. R2 D' U L' D2 L2 U L2 R' D2 U F' D2 B2 D' F2 B' R' L B D2 B' F' D B
497. U' F2 D F' B' R' U2 D2 B U' R B2 U R2 L D2 R' D2 U L F2 B2 L2 F2 R
498. B D F R' U' D' B F U2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 L D' B2 U2 R B2 U F' R' B U'
499. D2 U B2 R D2 U R2 F2 R B' U B2 D' R' F2 L D2 B U B D2 L D2 F D'
500. L' B' U' F' U2 R U B F L' F' U F2 L' R U' F L' B L F' B2 U' L2 F'




Oh, and here are some 4/5 BLD scrambles. Same rules as last week.

4BLD
1) B2 Uw' Fw' F U2 R2 L2 Uw Fw' L2 Fw' Uw D Rw Fw' L' F' B2 D L' U' F Rw' B2 L U Fw D' Rw2 R2 Uw' U F2 R' B' D' Uw R Fw Uw2
2) B Fw2 D' Fw' L2 B L2 Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 R F Fw B2 Rw' L Fw D2 Uw B2 R2 Rw Uw B Uw2 B Uw B' Fw' U B' L' Fw' D2 Rw' L2 B L2 B'
3) B' U Uw' L' Uw' Rw' B2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 B' R2 U2 D2 Rw2 Uw D2 Fw2 U2 D L2 D' F' B D2 F' U2 L R2 Rw' B L U2 Fw F R2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 
4) Rw' D F' R' L F2 Uw' L2 R' D2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 U2 L F2 Fw2 U2 D' R D' R' D' U2 L Fw' F U D B' L Fw2 Uw2 U2 R F L 
5) D R2 U2 L2 D' R' L F' D U B' Fw2 Uw' D2 F U2 D' L Fw Uw F D' B' R L Fw2 R' Fw' R2 Rw' Uw' Rw' F2 Fw' R' D2 U2 F' Fw2 U 
6) Rw' Fw2 B Uw2 L2 D B2 Fw2 U2 R' L' Rw' F2 D Fw2 L2 B2 R D2 Uw2 Fw' D R L U2 L' B D2 B' D B2 D F2 L Uw2 B F2 D2 B' D 
7) Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 R' L U' Fw D' U2 Uw' F B' Rw' B L U2 F2 Rw2 U F Uw2 R2 U Fw2 F' Uw Fw' F L' Rw' Fw F L2 F U'
8) Rw' Uw R' D' U2 Uw' F' Uw' L' Rw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw R D U2 R B' Fw2 L2 B' R' F Fw L' U L U2 R D' Rw' F L' Rw' Fw' Rw' R 

5BLD

1) B Lw2 Fw Rw U B2 L2 B Bw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw D2 Rw' Uw' F Rw' D Bw Rw Fw F2 Lw2 Uw Dw' Fw2 F2 Bw Rw2 D B' Bw2 D' Fw Lw' D2 R' B2 Fw2 F' Dw2 U' Lw2 R L' B D' Uw' Bw R Uw2 U Bw' R Fw' U' Bw2 L Rw' 
2) Rw R D' Fw' Dw2 Fw F2 D' L Fw' Uw' Dw2 D B2 Bw' U' Fw2 Lw' D' Rw' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L R Lw' Bw L' U Bw' B Dw2 L2 Rw' B2 Dw R B2 Bw F' Rw Fw' Bw' L' Dw' U' Fw' D2 R' D' U' L' D' Bw2 R2 Lw L Uw2 
3) L2 F Lw Dw2 L2 U2 Lw' B' Uw Dw L' B2 Fw Uw R2 B Fw2 Bw' Dw2 L D2 Uw F Dw2 U L2 Fw L Lw' B Lw Dw F' Bw Lw Fw F' Uw R' D2 L' Bw2 D' L B' Rw D Lw' F U2 Rw' Lw B' Bw2 Dw' Lw' B2 Bw L Fw 
4) Bw' Dw U2 F Fw D' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 D' F2 Rw D' U' B F2 L2 Uw' Fw D2 B L Rw' F' Rw' F2 D R2 Bw2 R2 L2 Uw' U2 Bw2 L2 Uw Rw' L2 Bw2 R' Dw' F' U' Rw' R U2 Dw L' F' Dw2 D2 Fw' D' F' B Lw2 L F' Fw2 

If I wasn't working a lot this week I'd have made this 1,000, but alas. I want to actually have a chance of finishing all 500...

PS-SimonWestlund, please remember to give an average next time. I had to calculate it for you.

*For reference, this round begins Sunday, July 10th, at midnight.*


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2011)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 10, 2011)

It hasn't been a week yet, here's my results from last week.

*3x3 BLD:* 36.61, 37.85, 39.08, 42.51, 44.40 = *40.09*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 48.10, 42.51, 37.85, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:13.94, DNF, 39.08, 36.61, 56.43, 44.40, DNF, DNF, DNF
_Comment: Bad accuracy._

*4x4 BLD:* = *6:07.54*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:16.12, DNF, 6:58.96, DNF
_Comment: Bad, but this isn't anything out of the ordinary._

*5x5 BLD:* = *DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
_Comment: I'm surprised, 2 attempts were going fast and 2 attempts were going safe._ :fp


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> PS-SimonWestlund, please remember to give an average next time. I had to calculate it for you.


 
Sorry, I thought I would have time to finish them all, but didn't, so I forgot to calculate the average  I'll make sure I do it next time


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> It hasn't been a week yet, here's my results from last week.
> 
> *3x3 BLD:* 36.61, 37.85, 39.08, 42.51, 44.40 = *40.09*
> DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 48.10, 42.51, 37.85, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:13.94, DNF, 39.08, 36.61, 56.43, 44.40, DNF, DNF, DNF
> ...


 
Ah sorry I'll go add your results.


SimonWestlund said:


> Sorry, I thought I would have time to finish them all, but didn't, so I forgot to calculate the average  I'll make sure I do it next time


 
No harm no foul .


----------



## Micael (Jul 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *Shameless Hijack*
> Welcome to Week 28! There are 500 scrambles below. [...] The winner will have the most done. In case of tie, speed goes into effect (I doubt there will be any ties...unless people manage all 500)
> [/b]


 
By "the most done" you mean "the most success"? I assume yes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Oh, and here are some 4/5 BLD scrambles. Same rules as last week.



Thanks for those . But the rules were valid for 8 (4BLD) and 4 (5BLD) scrambles. 
So either we go for mean of two best of five or you add three 4BLD scrambles.

And I agree with Micael, it needs clarification if 3BLD is "most solves of 500" or "most tried scrambles of 500".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

It's whoever can attempt the most, so "most tried scrambles of 500".

I'll go add 3 4bld scrambles, and remove 1 5bld.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2011)

Define 'tried' 

If I scramble the cube..start to memo and notice it's a hard scramble and give up..or I face some trouble memo-ing and give up..does that count as a try?

I could just 'try' all 500 this way =p


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Honor system will be in place. I assume noone would resort to such a method for a fun race.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya but I gave the extreme situation. What if I put my blindfold on and totally forgot my memo and couldn't start solving. Does that count as a try? 

Another problem would be how to keep track of the number solves that you've 'tried'. The only way I can think of is to have a separate notepad/document/calculator etc to record your tries, which would be a hassle.

Not meaning to attack you here Ryan, I don't even think I'll be attempting this. Just trying to help others here


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Honor system will be in place. I assume noone would resort to such a method for a fun race.


 
I think that is good. That's what we do here, have fun and compete mostly against yourself.
As for how to keep track of them I just put all scrambles in a spreadsheet and take (and note)
one at a time. But I do doubt that I make more than 100. I thought that was much . 
(And we have some big bld to do too).

Current standing for me:

*3BLD: 75/151* best 1:14.60 WOW, not even 50% 
I really try to go as fast as I can, so on 10-20% of the solves I just cannot remember memo.

*4BLD*: 7:16.60, DNF , 8:13.07, DNF , 6:55.94, 7:26.91, 9:01.17, DNF = *7:06.27*

*5BLD*: 16:23, DNF, 17:03, DNF = *16:23*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

QQtimer can keep all the attempts for me. I never even forsaw a potential problem in keeping track of the number of attempts. My version can hold all 500 and also willl not erase the session if I close the tab.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

All done M2/freestyle.

Best single: *58.66* .
Best AO5: *1:10.59*.
Completion Rate: *15/22* .

My times so far:

1. 1:12.38 
2. DNF(1:24.29) 
3. 1:38.32 
4. DNF(1:20.85) 
5. 1:02.60 
6. 1:14.40
7. 1:07.83
8. 1:23.12
9. 2:56.59
10. DNF(54.98)[2 flipped edges and 3 twisted corners ;_;]
11. 1:04.56
12. DNF(1:47.24)[prob forgot to undo a move somewhere along the wya]
13. 1:15.34 
14. 1:11.83
15. (DNF(1:38.02)[realized i have an extra edge letter but i didn't have it set up from corners. realized i missed a corner in memo. that was the cause]) 
16. 1:11.08 
17. (58.66) 
18. 1:08.85 
19. DNF(1:19.99)[3 edge cycle and 2 twisted corners] 
20. 1:17.89
21. 1:28.29
22. DNF(3:35.77)[forgot to stop timer..for a few minutes]


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am curious how fast your memo is, Chris. I'm wondering if I'm now more behind you in memorization or in execution. Right now, I average about 30 seconds memorizing, 1 minute solving.


 
I've never really timed my splits before, so I figured I would try to do so on the 500 solves for week 28.

I'm at 13 attempts so far, and here are some splits from some fast and from some slow solves.

------------

*Total attempt time (memo time, solving time)*

1:18.28 (35.10, 43.18)
1:09.57 (31.77, 37.80)
1:26.18 (35.49, 50.69)

1:45.48 (55.06, 50.42)
1:40.68 (46.92, 53.76)
1:57.12 (42.97, 1:14.15)

--edit--
Here's a really fast DNF. I executed corner cycle (A KR) as (A LR) swapping another letter during the solve on accident, so it was only off by the one commutator.

53.67 (24.47, 29.20)



RyanReese09 said:


> Mind sharing the tricks he taught you Chris ?



Not yet  I want to refine my system first. I'm still having a bit of a time adjusting to this way to memorize. The basic method is the same, but the pacing is very different from what I was doing before. Think synergistic, though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Boo no fun .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I've never really timed my splits before, so I figured I would try to do so on the 500 solves for week 28.
> 
> I'm at 13 attempts so far, and here are some splits from some fast and from some slow solves.
> ... [interesting stuff]



Hmm, looks very much like my problem relative to you is primarily execution. My memo might be slightly faster than yours! And I already know I'm almost as efficient move-wise as you, so it's all about speed of execution, not number of moves. I just have to speed up, I guess.

I have my doubts how many solves I'm going to get done this week; my time is scarcer now than it was. I'll see what I can do, though.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hmm, looks very much like my problem relative to you is primarily execution. My memo might be slightly faster than yours! And I already know I'm almost as efficient move-wise as you, so it's all about speed of execution, not number of moves. I just have to speed up, I guess.



I already knew that your memo was faster than mine for a while now 

As for the BLD race, I'm at 50 attempts so far. I've never done so many 3x3 BLD solves in one day, my brain hurts lol. I'm not sure if I will try to keep up this same pace throughout the week, but I do want to at least crack 100 solves before the end of the week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, I'll keep track here. And may I recommend: how about breaking ties based on number of successes, rather than time? Then we can use fastest single as the secondary tiebreak.

I notice that after having done a bunch of these crazy competitions, it's gotten where I'm not even warmed up anymore until I've done 10 or 15 attempts in a single sitting. 

*3x3x3 BLD:*
Accuracy: *297/353* (84.1%)
Best single: *1:02.29*


Spoiler



For DNFs, I list number of edges and/or corners incorrect; "S" means scrambled (I didn't bother to count).

Monday: 21/25 (Just one session of 25.)
DNF [1:26.20, 3E], 2:10.99, 1:25.27, 2:01.62, 2:12.74, 1:59.73, DNF [1:23.71, 2E], 1:59.93, 1:40.53, 1:44.92, DNF [1:27.16, S], 2:54.56, 1:54.16, 1:45.74, 1:32.26, 1:22.13, 1:17.72, 1:43.38, 1:15.74, 1:15.50, 1:25.25, 1:33.63, 1:26.49, 1:37.38, DNF [4:20.52, 5E]

Tuesday: 81/100 (I think this is the first time I've ever done 100 attempts in a single day. Four sessions, 25 solves each.)
19/25: DNF [1:35.97, 2C], DNF [1:45.05, 6C], 1:38.19, DNF [1:52.09, 3E], 1:28.03, 1:07.13, DNF [1:50.28, 2C], 1:26.05, 1:12.13, DNF [1:23.98, 3C], 1:22.31, 1:50.70, 1:39.90, 1:37.56, DNF [1:20.93, 2E], 1:49.34, 1:26.70, 1:31.09, 1:52.44, 1:49.31, 1:18.61, 2:15.80, 2:10.06, 1:35.77, 1:39.12
18/25: DNF [1:33.85, 2E], 1:27.22, 1:22.35, DNF [1:17.78, 3C], 1:46.75, 1:28.62, 1:18.81, 1:22.21, DNF [1:36.00, 3E], 1:59.04, 1:44.83, 1:31.14, 2:12.55, 1:24.46, 1:15.32, 1:23.05, DNF [2:07.66, 3C], 1:33.65, 4:15.79, 1:34.93, DNF [1:25.74, 3E], 1:36.22, DNF [1:33.65, 3C], DNF [1:58.01, 4C 4E], 1:20.04
21/25: 1:23.63, DNF [1:51.38, 2C], 1:25.00, 1:30.09, 1:19.40, DNF [1:58.56, 3E], 1:21.18, 2:08.56, 1:33.77, 2:16.27, 1:39.37, 1:52.51, DNF [3:56.32, 3E], 1:30.12, 1:29.87, 1:47.02, 1:31.73, 1:43.41, 1:46.20, 1:59.89, 1:24.93, 1:39.82, DNF [1:21.73, 3E], 1:45.91, 1:34.88
23/25: 1:58.39, DNF [2:15.30, 2C], 1:39.89, 1:17.14, 1:13.27, 2:00.24, 1:40.39, 1:25.72, 1:48.51, 1:34.77, 1:31.98, 1:14.51, 1:22.73, 1:21.68, 1:42.69, 1:52.77, 1:49.53, 1:26.35, DNF [7:17.69, 4C 5E], 1:44.32, 1:31.38, 1:27.67, 2:02.07, 1:37.39, 1:57.28

Wednesday: 67/75
21/25: 1:31.33, 2:01.20, 1:24.52, 1:28.94, 1:30.17, 1:52.41, 1:41.98, 1:21.78, DNF [1:43.27, 4C 4E], 1:20.95, DNF [1:22.52, 5E], 1:16.83, 2:46.41, 1:33.13, 1:49.81, 1:44.61, 1:33.26, DNF [1:20.22, 3E], 1:42.23, 1:40.11, 1:45.32, 1:24.46, DNF [1:22.93, 2C], 2:04.27, 2:28.09
22/25: 1:32.88, 1:40.50, 1:32.88, 2:01.80, 1:52.85, 1:29.61, 1:49.25, 1:49.48, 1:21.78, 1:20.15, 1:57.36, 1:35.25, 1:41.06, 1:41.54, DNF [1:33.13, 2C], DNF [2:06.80, 2E], 1:49.70, 1:18.81, 1:26.64, 1:40.17, 1:42.35, 3:04.95, DNF [1:56.56, 3E], 2:19.57, 1:02.29
24/25: 1:35.08, 1:58.72, 1:22.59, DNF [1:51.46, 2C], 1:44.82, 2:09.39, 1:39.39, 2:10.70, 1:40.92, 1:56.78, 3:43.52, 1:47.02, 1:53.43, 1:41.17, 2:15.42, 1:38.60, 2:07.94, 1:34.79, 1:40.50, 1:42.99, 2:12.01, 2:03.93, 1:36.11, 3:03.81, 1:17.78

Thursday: 66/75
22/25: 2:04.33, DNF [1:28.23, 3E], 1:22.13, 1:44.99, 1:40.32, 1:55.32, 1:21.76, 1:42.60, 1:05.86, 1:49.17, 1:50.71, 1:18.34, 1:37.34, 5:11.23, 1:43.04, DNF [1:41.94, 3E], 1:20.56, DNF [1:18.44, 2C], 1:23.27, 1:35.33, 1:34.27, 1:42.82, 1:41.67, 1:32.18, 1:33.76
21/25: 1:11.90, DNF [1:22.71, 2E], 1:59.82, 1:25.35, DNF [1:19.54, 3C], 1:39.24, 1:27.94, 1:36.88, 1:25.58, 1:40.23, 1:13.93, 1:38.75, 1:37.33, 2:03.55, 1:18.83, 1:31.88, 1:34.26, 1:53.49, 1:38.87, 1:19.98, 1:41.23, DNF [1:28.25, 3E], 1:36.19, DNF [1:31.31, 3E], 1:28.31
23/25: 1:28.27, 1:32.46, 1:44.15, 1:36.60, 1:35.21, 1:52.29, 1:22.25, 1:27.14, 1:18.44, 1:28.26, 1:48.30, 1:30.01, 1:39.85, DNF [1:26.28, 3C], 1:34.85, 1:43.63, 2:00.74, DNF [1:33.50, 4C 4E], 2:20.25, 1:43.02, 2:21.73, 1:29.38, 1:34.75, 1:32.10, 1:07.72

Friday: 37/50
19/25: 1:48.79, 2:42.44, 1:54.94, 1:56.78, 2:07.45, 1:39.60, 1:46.37, 1:37.62, DNF [1:42.69, 3C], DNF [1:41.27, 3C 5E], DNF [1:32.79, 2E], 1:22.30, 1:52.22, DNF [1:26.593C], DNF [1:30.43, 3E], 1:31.70, 1:34.49, 1:34.12, 2:00.59, 2:12.05, DNF [1:35.63, 3E], 2:03.39, 1:40.43, 1:33.89, 1:24.88
18/25: 1:54.67, DNF [2:14.88, 2E], 2:14.17, 1:39.14, 1:51.24, 1:21.27, 1:34.72, 1:34.58, 1:49.48, 1:40.43, 1:33.36, DNF [1:28.76, 4C], 1:27.76, 1:40.48, 1:39.42, DNF [1:09.79, 4C], DNF [4:23.07, 4C], 1:32.79, 1:18.31, DNF [1:44.74, 2E], 1:43.27, 1:45.66, 1:44.75, DNF [2:05.92, 2E], DNF [2:00.02, 2E]

Saturday: 25/28
18/20: 1:36.06, DNF [2:28.21, 2C 2E], 3:15.90, 1:39.70, 1:44.53, 1:30.98, 1:58.23, 2:09.40, 1:29.99, 2:03.10, 1:38.54, 1:33.92, 1:29.71, 2:14.45, 4:45.69, 1:57.64, DNF [1:36.67, 7E], 1:37.81, 1:53.44, 5:52.56 (Done waiting for an oil change. The 4:46 and 5:53 solves occurred when I was interrupted first to check in, then to check out, both in the middle of memo. I just picked up where I left off and kept going. )
7/8: 3:24.44, 1:30.25, 2:37.43, 1:46.06, 1:15.08, DNF [1:35.50, 2E], 1:28.40, 1:23.06 (At this point, it is midnight Saturday night / Sunday morning - I'm quitting now.)


*4x4x4 BLD:* *7:05.11*
DNF [9:47.48, 5:35], DNF [9:03.30, 4:35], *7:02.85* [3:35], *7:31.54* [3:45], 7:07.37 [3:45], DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Yes, Mats, I did just enough to beat you and then quit.  I really miss my good 4x4x4 - I need to get a new one in time for Nationals!

*5x5x5 BLD:* *13:53.51*
*13:53.51* [6:42], DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 13, 2011)

60/90 so far. I've been at 2/3 accuracy most of the way through, so I guess that's fairly accurately my accuracy rate. As it stands right now, when in a competition round of 3 solves, the chance that I get at least one successful solve that round is approximately:
\( 1-\left(1-\frac{2}{3}\right)^3 \approx 96\% \)

So not too bad I guess. Not sure of the average yet I'll calculate that at the end. Right now I'm just recording times.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 13, 2011)

WEEK28 
Best average of 5: 309.67
1-5 - 264.80 365.29 298.92 (255.43) (DNF)

1. 4:24.80 
2. 6:05.29 
3. 4:58.92 
4. 4:15.43 
5. DNF 
6. 4:50.23 
7. DNF 
8. 4:58.76 
9. DNF 
ill finish the rest later
10. DNF
11. DNF
12. DNF
13. 4:46.11 
14. 3:54.01 
15. 4:08.61 
16. 4:02.24 
17. 4:24.94 
18. 4:56.94 
19. 3:56.07 
20. 4:34.79 
21. 5:08.74
22. DNF
23. DNF
ill do some more tomorrow
24. DNF
25. DNF
26. DNF
27. 4:16.10
28. 4:41.35


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

Half done! 212/250.



cmhardw said:


> 60/90 so far. I've been at 2/3 accuracy most of the way through, so I guess that's fairly accurately my accuracy rate. As it stands right now, when in a competition round of 3 solves, the chance that I get at least one successful solve that round is approximately:
> \( 1-\left(1-\frac{2}{3}\right)^3 \approx 96\% \)



Wow, by that calculation, I should feel pretty secure in competition! (Of course, it's not really the same in competition, so I know it's not really that good.)

For me, I have this:
\( 1-\left(1-0.848\right)^3 \approx 99.65\% \) 

And if I want to calculate my odds of a sub-2 in a competition round of 3 solves, it comes to this:
\( 1-\left(1-0.732\right)^3 \approx 98\% \)

Obviously, I am too accuracy-focused. An example: my worst time was 5:11.23. I finished the corners and couldn't remember the edges. (This happens fairly often to me - the edges are easy so I rush through them, then the corners are particularly difficult, both to memorize and to solve, and so by the time I get back to the edges, I can't remember any of them.) But as usual, I refused to give up, started going through letter by letter to see if any images seemed fresh, a few minutes later hit one I recognized, and then very quickly remembered the rest of them. So I got it right.

May I just say this exercise is absolutely crazy?  It's exhausting. But I think I'm improving as a result of it. Any time I notice a particular commutator execution was slow, I review it and see if I can find better. I've substituted 20 or 30 cases during just these 250 solves. Once they're comfortable, I should be noticeably faster. So I guess it's good practice.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 BLD:*
> Accuracy: *212/250*



Oh, have mercy!! 250 solves, I tried so hard to gain on you and then 
only find you still done more than twice as many  . Your'e insane (and VERY ACCURATE )


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Half done! 212/250.



Mike, you're a machine! :tu



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, by that calculation, I should feel pretty secure in competition! (Of course, it's not really the same in competition, so I know it's not really that good.)
> 
> For me, I have this:
> \( 1-\left(1-0.848\right)^3 \approx 99.65\% \)
> ...



Nice accuracy! I see what you mean about the competition aspect of it. You can also use this process in reverse to work out an estimate for your "in competition" accuracy. For example, I've DNF'd all 3 solves in a round of 3 once in 14 competitions.

So my "get at least one solve in a round of 3" accuracy rate in competition is 13/14 or about 93%

\( 1-\left(1-x\right)^3 = 0.93 \)

Solving for x I get approximately 59% accuracy rate for a single solve (x stands for my accuracy rate on one solve, in a 3 attempt round, in competition). Looking at all 14 rounds of my 3 attempt rounds my actual accuracy was: 27/42 or approximately 64%

So this way of estimating my accuracy in competition underestimates my accuracy, but it's still fairly close which is why I use this method to estimate my chances to get a solve in a round of 3 (or round of 2).

For you Mike, you've gotten at least one solve 24 out of 26 competition rounds where you had 3 attempts. Working backward from this your estimated single solve accuracy, when in a 3 attempt round, in competition, would be:
\( 1-\left(1-x\right)^3 = 0.923 \)

Solving for x, your individual solve accuracy rate during a 3 attempt round, you get about 57%

Your actual "single solve when competing in a round of 3 attempts" accuracy rate is: 46/84 or about 55%

So your estimated accuracy rate overestimates your actual competition accuracy rate (in a 3 attempt round), but it's still very close.



Mike Hughey said:


> Obviously, I am too accuracy-focused.



Is that a bad thing though? Getting a successful solve in competition is better than getting a DNF.



Mike Hughey said:


> May I just say this exercise is absolutely crazy?  It's exhausting.



Yes I agree that it's exhausting, but a lot of fun!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2011)

Double post since my last post was directed mainly to Mike.

How long do we have for the 500 cube round for week 28? When exactly are our entries due? Please list a date and a time (and what time zone that time is for), as I know I'll probably be taking my attempts in this round right up to the last minute.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for saving me the effort with your calculations. I was thinking about doing exactly the same thing, but you've done it for me! 

Your accuracy in competition is better than mine. But I would like to point out that my competition accuracy in the state of Indiana is 2/9, which just shows I can't solve in my home state in competition.  And perhaps more significantly, my accuracy when I'm hosting the competition is 2/6. I found it very hard to concentrate when my own competition was going on around me. Also, with all the improvement that happens over time, there just aren't enough data points in competition to know how you're truly doing. I was using some very new tricks for parity at the Ohio Open, which probably accounts for my bad accuracy there. I have this horrible habit of incorporating new techniques right before a competition - stupid, but I can't seem to help myself.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Double post since my last post was directed mainly to Mike.
> 
> How long do we have for the 500 cube round for week 28? When exactly are our entries due? Please list a date and a time (and what time zone that time is for), as I know I'll probably be taking my attempts in this round right up to the last minute.


 
Double post since now I'm responding to Chris's double post. 
I would assume we have until midnight Saturday night / Sunday morning. It was midnight a week before that when the original scrambles were posted, so that would make exactly a week. (I double-checked with my moderator powers to make sure that's the correct time.) And that was apparently Eastern Daylight Time. So that would translate to 4 AM GMT on July 17, if I am not miscalculating. (But please double-check - I may have that wrong.)

I must admit that I think I have no chance at all of getting all 500 done. It will be very hard for me to get to 400.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember Ryan mentioning he was going to give a week, I told him no one would do that, and he would be better off with 200.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

*3BLD:* 32/50


Spoiler





```
1.  43.99  
2.  1:22.80  
3.  1:00.36  
4.  47.55  
5.  1:06.18  
6.  58.41  
7.  DNF
8.  54.84  
9.  1:33.64  
10. 1:19.30  
11. 35.88  
12. 1:13.19  
13. DNF
14. 41.51  
15. 45.01  
16. 46.95  
17. 33.84
18. 53.96  
19. DNF 
20. DNF
21. 43.44  
22. 1:06.49  
23. DNF 
24. 59.07  
25. DNF
26. DNF
27. DNF
28. DNF
29. DNF
30. DNF
31. 53.67
32. DNF
33. 58.65
34. 56.41
35. DNF
36. DNF
37. 51.44
38. 1:31.24
39. 1:21.23
40. DNF
41. 1:15.33
42. 1:21.53
43. 44.45
44. 56.70+
45. 43.62
46. DNF
47. DNF
48. 1:54.32
49. DNF
50. 56.93
```




*4BLD:*
4:27.30, DNF, 5:43.04, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *5:05.17*
_Comment: Don't have time to do the other 5 attempts. The 5:43 could've easily been close to the first solve if I hadn't repeatedly made memo errors with the centers._

*5BLD:*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 14:44.18 = *14:44.18*
_Comment: Terrible._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm quitting now, since it's officially been a week. My total was 297/353. I only regret that I couldn't have had a few more minutes before midnight to get 3 more successes so I could have had 300 successes.  If only my Saturday hadn't been so busy...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm quitting now, since it's officially been a week. My total was 297/353. I only regret that I couldn't have had a few more minutes before midnight to get 3 more successes so I could have had 300 successes.  If only my Saturday hadn't been so busy...


 
As always, very impressive . I think you have more solves and definitely more successes 
than all of us others combined (Chris hasn't updated lately so I don't know fore sure).

And Ryan himself sits there laughing about what he made us old men do .
(His own post says 20 but it is not updated recently either).


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2011)

I only did like 60 solves, cbf writing them up.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm done too. Here is my final entry for this week.

*Attempts made: 150*
Accuracy: 110/150
Fastest solve: 56.75
Slowest solve: 2:51.96
Mean of 110: 1:29.63
Median of 110: 1:26.18
Standard Deviation: 19.56

#sub-2:00 solves: 104
#sub-1:30 solves: 65
#sub-1:20 solves: 39
#sub-1:10 solves: 15
#sub-1:00 solves: 1



Spoiler



All times in the format x:xx.xx (x:xx.xx, x:xx.xx) are where I timed my splits. This format is:
Total overall time (memorization time, solving time)

1:18.28 (35.10, 43.18)
DNF
DNF
1:45.48 (55.06, 50.42)
1:40.68 (46.92, 53.76)
1:24.76
1:09.57 (31.77, 37.80)
1:57.12 (42.97, 1:14.15)
DNF
1:32.43
DNF
1:46.97 (54.84, 52.13)
1:26.18 (35.49, 50.69)
DNF
2:01.71 (38.04, 1:23.67)
1:27.27 (35.84, 51.43)
1:14.41 (26.22, 48.19)
DNF
1:24.43 (46.21, 38.22)
1:16.16 (31.26, 44.90)
DNF
DNF
DNF
1:29.50 (40.52, 48.98)
DNF
1:46.38 (42.30, 1:04.08)
DNF
DNF
DNF
1:28.74
1:05.89
1:22.25
1:21.54
1:24.52
DNF
1:28.83
1:08.95
1:21.28
1:58.13
2:16.05 
1:52.04
1:08.61
1:19.46
1:27.87
DNF
1:13.94
1:32.15
DNF
DNF
1:44.48
1:42.03
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
1:08.71
1:12.87
1:04.30
1:27.81
1:33.39
1:24.37
DNF
1:15.85
1:23.99
1:10.41
1:24.99
2:12.76
2:51.96
1:42.58
1:20.14
DNF
DNF
1:29.31
1:37.23
DNF
1:05.30
1:47.78
DNF
1:39.05
DNF
1:33.54
1:45.29
1:26.26
DNF
DNF
1:43.39
1:17.08
1:19.86
DNF
1:14.28
1:11.17
1:21.26
1:51.98
1:17.12
1:18.20
1:05.06
1:38.12
1:48.59
1:52.58
2:23.88
DNF
1:40.68
1:41.10
DNF
1:22.42
1:14.07
1:52.94
1:26.17
1:16.31
1:32.75
1:12.01
1:42.49
1:22.79
1:37.33
DNF
1:10.54
1:43.56
1:21.25
1:49.88
1:18.51
1:06.19
DNF
1:48.43
1:04.92
1:56.01
DNF
1:37.79
1:00.73
DNF
DNF
2:27.16
1:32.83
1:13.74
1:19.89
1:01.56
1:00.55
1:14.24
1:32.10
1:06.98
1:15.97
DNF
1:36.29
1:29.16
DNF
1:32.84
1:41.13
DNF
56.75
1:19.82
1:21.15



Very impressive, Mike! As usual, my hat is off sir! 

Mats, you beat me  I'm too tired to do any more solves, so you have bested me as well! My hat is off to you too sir! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 17, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And Ryan himself sits there laughing about what he made us old men do .


 
I lol'd IRL.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, back to a normal week. Format as before:

3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best.
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best.
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve.

Do as much or as little as you like. Time Monday-Sunday UTC.

Scrambles for week 29:

3BLD
1. B' R' B R U2 R' U2 R2 F' L2 U R' D2 L' D' L2 R' B' R2 U' F U B2 D2 R'	
2. D2 U B' F' D' B' R B2 L' U' B' F R2 B' D2 U2 L' R B R F' L' D U F'	
3. F2 D R2 B L2 R2 B' F' R2 D' U2 B D F D2 R' U' B' D B2 D U2 B' F D	
4. F' D2 R' F L2 F D U L B U2 R2 D L' F U2 R B U B2 D' U2 B' R D2	
5. L R' U2 R2 B' R' D L2 B' D' L' U' B2 L' D U' L2 R2 F R2 B D B2 R' D'	
6. D' F2 U' F2 R D' F U' F' L R' F' R F2 L' R' F' U B R2 D' U' F L' U	
7. B2 L R2 U2 L' D2 B R' F2 D' U2 L' R' B' D' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L' D' L U2 L'	
8. L' R2 D' L U2 B2 F U R D' U R D2 L2 F' U' L' R' F U' B2 R' U' L R'	
9. R2 B' F R2 D2 U2 R D' U' R' B2 F L2 R U R' D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B R'	
10. L' R' F2 R' F' R B2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 R B' F' D2 L2 B' L' B' F R2 U' B R'
11. L2 B' F2 D' F' R' D2 L U' F' U' L' B F2 D2 L R2 B' L' B2 D2 R F U B2	
12. D2 B' F' R F2 L2 B L D F2 U2 B F' L2 F D R B' F' U2 R' D' U' L R2	
13. F D2 R2 B R D2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L R2 U' F D2 L R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' D U2	
14. U2 B' F2 L D U2 B' F2 L' R D2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 B D' F' L U F	
15. L B' F L' R' D U' F2 R D B' F U' L R B2 U' R B' F U2 L B2 D F	
16. U F L2 B' R F D L R' B' F' D R B2 F2 L' D' L' D' L' R D2 R' B F'	
17. L2 R D F' R' D2 U' L B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L U2 B L R U2 B2 F' R' B' F R'	
18. B2 F2 D' U L2 D U2 L B D' B' R2 B2 L D U' R2 B2 D L F' U' L2 R2 F2	
19. R2 B L' R2 D2 U2 R' D' L U2 B' F' D' B2 D U B F2 D U L2 B' D U2 B2	
20. D2 U2 L B F U2 B F2 L R U' L' R' F D U' B2 D2 L' R2 F L R U B2

4BLD
1. U B' U2 B Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' D' B F2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U B2 Fw F R Uw Fw2 Uw B2 Rw Uw' L D' B' Rw B D2 B Fw2 F2 D Uw' Fw2	
2. D' L' B' Rw U2 Rw Uw' Fw D' Rw' R' Fw' Uw' L' F L2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw F L' Rw2 R' Fw Uw L2 Rw Fw F' D' B2 Uw' R2 U Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' D	
3. L F R' D' Uw2 L B2 L2 U Rw2 F2 L2 R' D R2 B Rw2 Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 B2 Fw L2 D F2 L2 Uw' L R2 D2 F L' Rw' R' Fw L2 R' B' F'	
4. R2 U2 L2 R' Uw L' U2 F Uw' Rw' U2 B' L2 R2 U B' D B Fw F Rw2 F2 Uw' F' D2 F' L Rw B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2	
5. Uw2 B2 Rw Fw2 Rw D B Uw2 U R F2 L2 Uw' Fw R' Uw2 B2 D U2 B R2 Uw R B2 D Uw R' F' L Fw' F2 L2 Uw Fw' Rw B' F2 D2 Fw2 Rw2	
6. Uw2 U Rw R B F2 L2 R2 B' R' F Rw Fw' F U2 Rw' Fw' L U' Fw2 L R' B' L' Fw D2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' D L Rw' D2	
7. L2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw U' R' D2 L D' U2 B' R' Uw' Rw' D F D' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F Uw' Rw' Fw2 F L2 Uw R2 F2 Uw' U' B Fw Uw2 F' L Fw2 L Uw'	
8. Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Rw2 R D Rw' D2 Rw D' B F2 R Uw2 F' Rw R' D2 U' Fw Uw2 B R Fw2 U' L Rw' R B2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 D' F L B' Fw' Uw2

5BLD
1. Fw Lw' R2 Fw2 Lw Bw Lw2 Bw Uw U L Lw2 Fw F2 L' Fw2 U B Uw2 U' R' Dw L U Fw2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw L' Lw' R' F' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 R F L2 R' B2 Fw Dw2 Fw F Lw2 Rw' Dw B2 Bw' Fw2 L' Lw2 U Lw' Rw D' Dw	
2. Fw2 F2 L2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U' B Bw F' L2 R' Dw2 Uw2 B2 D' R' Fw' D' Rw Uw Bw' R B2 Rw' Dw' L2 Rw D Lw2 Bw R' U' R' B2 Fw F Rw' B' Rw2 R Dw2 L2 Uw R Fw' R B2 Uw' L' R2 D L' Rw D2 B L U'	
3. L2 B' Bw' D U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D U B Dw Fw' Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw Bw L Fw2 L B' Dw' L' D Lw2 Bw Fw2 Uw L' Lw R' Dw U' Rw2 Dw' U Lw' B' Fw' D Dw U R' D L Lw' Dw Fw Dw2 B' Bw' Fw F2 Uw B' L' Rw D' Uw2	
4. L' D Dw Fw2 F' Dw' L U Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw Dw' L' Bw L Uw U2 L2 Rw' D' Lw' Fw2 L F' R F Lw' Dw Rw' U Rw2 R2 B2 L' D2 Rw' D' Dw2 Rw' Fw2 F' U' Lw Bw2 Dw Rw' R' Uw' F' D2 Uw' U' R' Fw' L2 Lw' Uw' B' L2


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 18, 2011)

If I do 4BLD, is the rough time ok? (looking at stackmat timer's time and start and finish)
I don't have a watch, and no clock in my house have the second hand.
So can I enter with eg: 44 minutes, where I'm unsure if it was 44:00, or 44:59? I doubt I'll beat anyone, just to keep track.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 18, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If I do 4BLD, is the rough time ok? (looking at stackmat timer's time and start and finish)
> I don't have a watch, and no clock in my house have the second hand.
> So can I enter with eg: 44 minutes, where I'm unsure if it was 44:00, or 44:59? I doubt I'll beat anyone, just to keep track.


 
Yeah, for times in that region it's ok. And it is not the world championship either . It's mainly for your own fun (and practice).

Edit: on the other hand why?? There's lots of timers on the net or on your computer. I use qqtimer e.g.
But if you want to do outdoor cubing without a laptop it's still ok .


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2011)

*3BLD:* 39.44, 40.05, 43.46, 46.41, 49.19 = *43.71* 
Solved: 9/10
1:02.49, 1:18.63, 46.41, DNF, DNF, DNF, 50.43, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 43.46, 40.05, 58.50, 49.19, 39.44, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
_Comment: Too many DNFs._

*4BLD:*
7:18.02, DNF, DNF, *4:16.43*, 6:06.11, *4:39.11*, DNF, DNF = *4:27.77*
_Comment: 3 successes in a row is nice, even though they weren't in the one sitting. 4:16 is a pb. _

*5BLD:*
DNF, 12:50.55, DNF = *12:50.55*
_Comment: I've left the 4th attempt blank because I'm not sure if I've attempted the scramble._


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2011)

I decided to join the race... 
I'm racing for sub-1 with 3BLD, and I'm still trying to get my first 4BLD success

DNF, 1:22.17, DNF, 1:30.57, DNF, 1:23.67, DNF, *1:21.15*, DNF, DNF, *1:12.40*, 2:12.46, DNF, DNF, 1:28.47, DNF, *1:14.14*, *1:18.06*, *1:16.36*, DNF = *1:16.42 Mean of 5 best solves*

So slow and so many DNFs... Well, at least I'm sure I will improve next week 
I'll try 4BLD later, or maybe tomorrow


----------



## Jakube (Jul 18, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:29.23*
*1:23.65*, 1:53.71, 1:50.52, 1:44.16, 1:40.99, 2:11.03, DNF(1:29.82)[3 corners], 1:52.18, 1:48.61, 1:45.49, *1:27.02*, 1:44.94, 1:47.10, 1:41.50, DNF(1:46.21), *1:25.54*,* 1:33.28*, *1:36.64*, 1:39.14, 1:45.29+
_Current Avg12: 1:40.90_
*4BLD: DNF*
DNF(22:07.29), DNF(15:26.84)
_After I got a 7:43.33 (it´s PB for me) in the competition last weekend (Czech Open 2011), but only got 5th place, I finally gave up U2, r2 and old Pochmann. I´m starting parcticing BH and commutators to improve my times. So my times are slow now, but hopefully will be much better. _


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2011)

*Results from week 28:*

3x3BLD (Most attempts out of 500):
1. Mike Hughey: 353
2. MatsBergsten: 151
3. cmhardw: 150
4. aronpm: 60
5. Zane_C: 50
6. insane569: 28
7. RyanReese: 22

4x4BLD (mean of 2 best attempts):
1. Zane_C: 5:05.17
2. Mike Hughey: 7:05.11
3. MatsBergsten: 7:06.27

5x5BLD (best of 4 attempts):
1. Mike Hughey: 13:53.51
2. Zane_C: 14:44.18
3. MatsBergsten: 16:23


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2011)

*3x3BLD: * *1:56.89* only managed 5/20, horrid!


Spoiler



time memo errors
02:19.52	62	3
01:42.67	45	1
02:57.27	42	1
*02:11.72	70	0*
02:42.59	44	3
*01:56.93	47	0*
01:34.63	23	1
02:08.83	37	1
01:41.98	40	2
*01:59.22	27	0*
01:18.37	26	2
02:21.25	30	1
02:05.25	42	1
*01:38.12	39	0*
01:51.22	42	1
*01:58.46	46	0*
01:55.35	62	2
01:44.11	38	1
03:21.00	30	2
02:26.87	40	1



*4x4BLD:* 8:13.70, DNF , DNF , 7:23.71, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:31.25 = *6:57.47*

*5x5BLD:* 15:46 [ 8:58], DNF [18:46, 11:24], DNF [17:27, 9:50], DNS = *15:46*

Thanks Chris for last weeks result. I intended to do it this morning 
only to find that you already had.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:17.17*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:13.86
Best average 3/5: 1:18.25
Best average 10/12: 1:34.48
DNF [1:22.06, 3C], 1:52.75, 1:34.71, 1:27.78, 1:26.74, 1:23.97, *1:17.21*, 1:39.11, 1:33.55, DNF [1:58.75, 5C 4E], 1:20.38, 1:30.70, 1:55.13, DNF [1:32.00, 3E], *1:16.95*, *1:13.86*, *1:17.47*, *1:20.34*, 1:26.76, 1:33.77

Comment: Ugh - porkynator beat me by less than a second. Funny how four of my five fastest were consecutive.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:07.48*
DNF [7:05.69, 3:16], *7:35.80* [3:51], DNF [7:28.75, 3:42], DNF [7:38.68, 3:38], 9:53.72 [5:25], DNF [9:03.39, 2:47], *6:39.16* [3:19], 7:48.18 [4:07]

Comment: First one off by 2 centers, third one off by 3 centers, fourth one off by 7 centers, sixth one off by 3 wings. The sixth one was extremely fast memo for me, but I forgot the last location and then messed it up when I had to undo part of it.

*5x5x5 BLD: 12:40.49*
DNF [19:44.90, 11:42], DNF [16:48.46, 9:44], *12:40.49* [6:42], 14:21.40 [7:39]

Comment: I did the first one too late at night; off by 3 + centers. The second one was off by 3 corners and 5 wings. The third one was one of my best ever.

@Jakube: It's crazy that you can get 7:43.33 at 4x4x4 BLD and get 5th place, and not even at World Championships! That was one deep field for 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 23, 2011)

1 3:58.13
2 4:19.84
3 5:21.79
4 3:35.07
5 4:16.55
Ao5 4:11.51
thats all


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 24, 2011)

Week 29:
*3x3x3:* 1:10.87, 1:15.89, 1:16.03, 1:16.19, 1:17.42 = 1:15.28


Spoiler



Accuracy: 15/20
Average of all 15 successful solves: 1:25.16

1:23.12, DNF, 1:19.04, DNF, 1:30.96, 1:43.40, 1:42.84, DNF, 1:16.19, 1:30.71, DNF, DNF, 1:31.25, 1:41.79, 1:19.52, 1:10.87, 1:15.89, 1:17.42, 1:18.41, 1:16.03


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, have been off the net. So there will only be five days for
doing the solves this time, but I am confident you will manage that .

*Results week 29*

*3x3BLD:*

0:43.71 Zane_C
1:15.28 cmhardw
1:16.42 porkynator
1:17.17 Mike Hughey
1:29.23 Jakube
1:56.89 Mats Bergsten
4:11.51 insane569

*4x4BLD:*

4:27.77 Zane_C
6:45.47 Mats Bergsten
7:07.48 Mike Hughey
DNF Jakube

*5x5BLD:*

12:40.49 Mike Hughey
12:50.55 Zane_C
15:46.00 Mats Bergsten



Format as before:

3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best.
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best.
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve.

Do as much or as little as you like. Time Wednesday-Sunday UTC.

*Scrambles for week 30:*

3BLD
1. D' L B2 L R' D F D2 U B2 F' U F R' B2 U' L F2 R' U F D2 L B L2	
2. D B2 D' U2 F R' D' U2 L' R2 U L' U' B' D' L2 F' R' F2 D2 B' R B2 F2 L	
3. F2 L2 R2 F2 L D2 U L' D' U' L' U2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 R D2 R F D2 F2 R B'	
4. D2 U' L' D' U B' D2 L2 R2 D2 R' U R B F' L2 R D' R' D L B2 F U' R	
5. B R' D' B' L' B R2 B L' F' L F2 U B' F2 D2 U2 L R D2 B' F' D L D2	
6. D2 U B U' L' U2 L2 F2 R' B F' L' D2 U' B2 F D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B' R2 U' B'	
7. U B' F' L' D' R2 F2 R2 F D' F2 L' R U2 B2 U R' F D U' B2 L' F2 R B'	
8. L' U R U' L' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F U R U2 B2 D F' D U B2 F U2 R' U2	
9. R2 D' L' D U B' F' L R2 F' L B' F U L D R2 F' U2 R' B D2 B F U'	
10. B' U' B2 D2 R D2 R' B U' B2 D' L R' F U' B2 D2 U' L' D' L B2 R2 F L2	
11. B' D L' R2 B' D L2 R2 D B2 F U' L R D2 B' F U2 F2 D' L B2 U2 R2 U'	
12. U2 F' D' U2 L D2 U R2 U2 L R' U2 B L' D' U F' D2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 U'	
13. D R2 F R D' F L F2 U' R U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L R' B2 D' B' L2 D L F	
14. B' U' F L' F L U2 F L2 B' L U R D' F2 U B2 R' B L R' U R U L'	
15. L' D B2 D' B D2 L R' D' B F2 D2 F' L' D' B' F L' D B2 F' R' F D2 L'	
16. U' B' F' L B F L R F2 U F' L' D U' L2 D F D' U2 R' D' L U' B2 U	
17. U' L R D' U' R2 B' U2 R F' L' R' F D U R2 D' L F2 U2 F U F' D' L2	
18. U F' D' B' F' R2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 L2 B' F R U F2 R B2 L B R F L B'	
19. U B' D U' R2 U' F2 L2 D L' D U B' F' U' B' L' R2 F L' F' R2 U' R' F	
20. D2 L' R2 D2 U' R D' U2 L R D' B' L2 R2 B F U2 L R' F D' U2 L R2 D2

4BLD
1. U2 B' R F2 Uw U F Rw' Fw' R F2 D Uw2 B L2 Rw' D R2 F D U2 F D2 U2 L2 Rw' F Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' R' Uw2 Rw U Rw' D2 F2 L' Uw2	
2. L2 U L B' L2 R' Fw D2 R2 D' Uw2 L2 D L2 Rw' D' B2 Rw2 Uw U' Fw L2 R B F' U R' D' Uw2 U2 L B' F2 D F' Rw2 B Rw2 F' L2	
3. L' Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 R Fw2 D Uw Rw' D2 U Fw2 U' Rw U' Fw2 R' Fw2 F R2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw' L B L Fw2 D U2 F' D B' L' R2 B Fw' L' F2	
4. Rw D2 L' U' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw D L Rw F2 D B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw L' D' Rw2 Uw Fw2 L' D B U Fw' L R' Uw2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw' U2 B Fw' F U	
5. L D' Uw L2 Uw' U2 L' F' D Fw2 U2 Rw Fw2 L2 Rw B Fw' F' R' Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 R Uw2 L Rw2 F R2 D2 Fw' L F' R B' Fw' F R Uw2 U2	
6. L2 Rw' R2 B D' L D' Rw' D' Fw L' Uw2 F D L' Rw2 B' Fw2 F' R Uw2 L' Fw L Fw2 F' R B Fw Rw' F2 Rw Uw L2 D' Fw2 Rw D B2 Fw2	
7. Rw R F' L2 Fw' R B Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 D2 L' B L2 Uw' Fw F2 L' B' Fw' Uw F D' B L' Fw2 U2 R B D Uw B' D Fw2 R' F2 Rw' R2 Uw'	
8. Fw L' B2 F' D2 Uw' R2 U2 R2 B' Uw' L2 Fw' L2 B' Rw Fw R' Fw D Rw' R' F2 R2 U R2 Uw' Fw' F2 Rw R2 F' R Uw Fw U' B Fw' F Uw

5BLD
1. R' D2 Uw Lw Rw Bw' Fw F U B' D2 F D' R2 D' Lw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 U L2 F2 U R' Dw' B' Rw Bw' Fw' L' R2 Fw R2 Dw Bw' Uw' Fw F' Lw Uw' B F' Rw Dw' Uw' U F' Uw2 U' F' Uw' Rw Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 U R2 B2 Rw2	
2. Dw' Fw2 F' U L2 B' Bw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Lw R2 Dw L Lw Dw' R Fw Rw2 D2 U2 F' Uw2 Bw2 L' Uw Bw2 Rw2 B' Rw D Dw' U F' D2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 F Rw D2 Lw R' Uw L Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U R' F Rw' R2 B2 Uw Rw Bw2 F'	
3. Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 R Dw Uw' B L Lw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' Bw' Fw Uw' R2 B2 Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 R' D' B' Bw2 Uw' R2 Uw' L D B' Dw2 B' Fw' Lw' Bw Lw D U F L2 R' D2 U2 Fw L' F2 U' Bw' R B Bw F Lw2 D' Uw2 U' Rw' U2	
4. B' Dw U' B' Dw' B2 Bw Fw D' B' Rw2 D Dw2 Lw' Fw' R' B U' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' F2 D' Lw R' B Bw R U R2 B' L' Lw' D2 U' Rw2 B2 R' D2 Dw' Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw' L' F' Dw Rw2 R F' D B Bw2 U L2 U L Dw2 Lw


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2011)

Lots of DNFs (2 pops) a no sub1... anyway, the mean of 5 best solves is good for me: *1:05.29*

*1:05.19*, DNF, DNF, 1:11.15, DNF, 1:37.53, DNF, DNF, 1:14.78, DNF, *1:07.82*, *1:05.64*, 1:31.96, 1:20.73, DNF, 1:09.64, DNF, DNF, *1:04.07*, *1:03.74*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.49*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 1:07.25
DNF [1:33.83, 2C], *1:20.90*, 1:27.94, 1:45.77, 1:46.77, 1:39.09, *1:19.68*, 1:38.69, 1:23.47, *1:07.25*,
1:43.36, 1:26.00, 1:32.09, 1:41.25, 1:50.75, *1:15.68*, 1:29.55, 1:58.40, *1:18.93*, 1:34.02

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:47.46*
DNF [7:11.56, 3:15, 2 corners twisted], *8:14.36* [3:53], 8:29.37 [4:45], 10:29.75 [5:59], 8:32.58 [4:23], 8:51.64 [4:45], DNF [7:03.59, 3:20, 2 X centers], *7:20.55* [3:33]
Comment: Pretty consistent. Consistently slow, but consistent.  Only 4 pieces wrong total in 8 solves.

*5x5x5 BLD: 13:41.85*
DNF [14:42.94, 8:28, 6 centrals, 2 X centers, one D turn], DNF [16:01.07, 8:16, 3 X centers, 2 wings], DNF [14:39, 8:11, 5 wings], *13:41.85* [6:59]
Comment: Last one saved it!


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 32.18, 35.01, 38.63, 43.34, 44.49 = *38.73*


Spoiler



Accuracy: 12/20
47.74, 44.49, 56.55, 43.34, 1:22.59, DNF, DNF, DNF, 48.37, 32.18, 1:10.86, DNF, DNF, 38.63, 57.90, DNF, 1:19.40, DNF, 35.01, DNF
_Comment: Overall, this went well._



*4x4 BLD:* 


Spoiler



Accuracy: 0/2
DNF, DNF



*5x5 BLD:*


Spoiler



Accuracy: 0/2
16:56.40
_Comment: Everything went slow, I couldn't get the +center memo right. Memo was 10mins._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 28, 2011)

*3x3BLD: 1:36.95 * (10/20)
at least more than 20 seconds better than last week 



Spoiler



tid memo errors
*01:30.36	36	0*
01:34.22	38	3
01:28.43	34	1
*01:44.89	45	0*
01:25.42	36	1
02:09.83	65	0
01:51.46	36	0
01:58.29	50	0
*01:47.09	48	0*
*01:16.65	32	0*
02:36.48	48	0
02:07.58	42	1
01:36.14	36	1
01:51.75	45	2
*01:45.76	42	0*
02:13.16	60	0
01:45.70	45	1
02:09.51	58	1
02:00.00	31	1
01:25.36	23	1



*4x4BLD: 6:26.74 * (5/8)
DNF, 10:21.67, DNF, *6:47.95,* 8:38.01, DNF, *6:05.52*, 8:07.24 
The sixth solve was excellent, on its way to sub-6 I think, when it popped with not too many edges left. A pity.

*5x5BLD: 15:08 * 
DNF, *15:08*, DNF (too tired), 21:05
I really liked the last solve. Normal memo and normal solving of corners and centers.
But when I should start with wing edges I just could not remember the first two letters(=person).
I tried to walk through all edges but no luck. Then I deliberately started to solve with letters 3,4 and so on.
So I solved all remaining edges and when done I could more easily remember which I had not done and 
then do the first *and then fix the errors I had introduced* .

I did not figure that out on the spot, I did "invent" a method for that a month ago or so but this was
the first time I have deliberately introduced an error and corrected it afterwards. On a 3x3 I have 
fixed errors a couple of times when realizing at the end that I have forgotten a pair or two but this
was nice. Of course the time was real bad as I sat trying to remember first the edges a long time
and then remembering how to fix it, but still it was a joy to see the cube solved when finished .


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2011)

Week 30:

*3x3x3:* 52.82 (pb! ), 1:01.34, 1:07.31, 1:08.69, 1:10.87 = 1:04.21


Spoiler



Accuracy: 16/20
Average of all 16 successful solves: 1:19.50

DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:19.13, 1:10.87, 1:37.91, 1:21.93, DNF, 52.82 (pb! ), 1:52.00, 1:18.85, 1:01.34, 1:17.34, 1:20.71, 1:27.72, 1:33.59, 1:27.75, 1:13.97, 1:07.31, 1:08.69



*4x4x4:* 4:58.91, 5:03.78 = 5:01.35


Spoiler



Accuracy: 4/8

5:32.54, DNF, DNF, 5:03.78, DNF, 4:58.91, 5:07.25, DNF



*5x5x5:* 11:47.36


Spoiler



Accuracy: 1/4

DNF, 11:47.36, DNF, DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, Chris, those are some pretty spectacular results. Very impressive!

Edit: Oh, and Mats, your 4x4x4 times are really getting good. You've been doing pretty consistently better than me on 4x4x4 lately.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 8/14
Best Time: 2:29.43
Best Rolling Average of 5: 3:59.07

Best 5 Solves: 2:29.43, 3:16.50, 3:23.80, 3:25.18, 3:50.05
Mean of 5 Best Solves: *3:16.99*



Spoiler



3:55.92	
3:50.98	_had to undo execution mistake, would have been sub3_
4:10.30	_memo mistake cost time_
3:16.50	
DNF(2:25.21)	_3E; no idea why_
DNF(3:46.40)	_3E; parity problems_
DNF(4:01.52)	_3C, 5E_
3:50.05	
DNF(3:12.98)	_3E_
DNF(4:02.94)	_scrambled_
3:23.80	
2:29.43	
3:25.18	
DNF(2:35.69)	_fail execution, gave up_


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Chris, those are some pretty spectacular results. Very impressive!


 
Thank you Mike! I was quite happy with my results this week, they were very good for me! I'm still using the ideas that my buddy Eric (the guy who gave me the idea for synergistic memo) gave me as a way to speed up my memo. It's still synergistic memo pacing, but more like synergistic memo v2.0. I'm still working on it, and I kinda don't want to describe it just yet until I can iron out all the details, but I do eventually want to add this to my webpage. I haven't updated my webpage in forever, and I figure it's time I finally add something new.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2011)

New week . 

* Results for week 30:*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 38.73 Zane_C
 1:04.21 cmhardw
 1:05.29 porkynator
 1:16.49 Mike Hughey
 1:36.95 MatsBergsten
 3:16.99 Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:01.35 cmhardw
 6:26.74 MatsBergsten
 7:39.31 Mike Hughey
 DNF  Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

11:47.36 cmhardw
13:41.85 Mike Hughey
15:08.00 MatsBergsten
16:56.40 Zane_C

========================================

Next week, format as before:

3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then )

Do as much or as little as you like. Time Monday-Sunday UTC.

*Scrambles for week 31:*

3BLD
1. R' F2 D L D R' U L R B' U' B' R' D' L B D' R' B2 L R D F L2 F'	
2. D2 B' U L' D B R2 F' D' U L' B F' L R2 U2 L2 U R' D U' B2 L' R2 F'	
3. R' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B' R B F2 D2 U B R D' R F2 U2 L2 D' U R2 B2	
4. R' B U' R' F2 D2 B' R' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F L R' B2 F L' B D L' B R D'	
5. D B L' R B F2 D' R2 B U' B D2 U L F' R' U' L' R2 B L2 D L2 D' B2	
6. R2 B' D B U L' R2 U' L F' L R D' L R F' U' R2 D2 B D U2 F U' B	
7. B R' F2 L R2 B F' U' L2 R D2 U' L B' U' B L D' U L' R F2 D2 L U'	
8. U L' U' L2 R F2 L' F D U' F L2 F D' L2 D2 B F2 L' U2 R D F2 L U'	
9. L U R2 F R' U L' B' F2 R D F' D' L' B2 U L B2 F2 L' R2 B' R U B'	
10. D2 R2 F D' U' F2 R' B R F D' B' L2 R' B F2 U2 L2 R' U R2 F' L' R' U	
11. R2 U' F L2 R' U2 L' U B2 U F R F U' R' B R U' L R' F' L U B' L	
12. D2 U' L' R' F2 L2 F' L' B F2 L' R2 U B D B' U2 R B2 R D2 B2 F' D L	
13. D' U2 B' F2 R2 B' R' F2 U B' F2 L2 B' U' L2 U B2 F D' U' R B' R U B	
14. L F2 L B' R' B L B' L D2 B2 F2 R' U B' L2 B R2 D L2 U' L' F D' U'	
15. U' B U' R' D L' U2 L R B' D' R B' D' U' R' D' F L2 R F U R B L	
16. L2 U B L R2 U2 L2 R2 F D U' F L R' B' D U L2 B' D' B L' R' F2 L	
17. B F2 R2 U L U2 F2 D2 R2 D B' D L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L U F' U'	
18. B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U L2 R' F' D2 F2 L F D R' B2 D2 U2 B2 U B F2 L F'	
19. L2 F' D2 U L D' U L2 D' L' B' L R' D2 L2 F R' B' F D2 L F2 D F' D	
20. B R' U' B D2 L R' B2 F L' U' R' U2 L R2 D2 R' F L' R2 B' U B' U F

4BLD
1. L D' B2 F R F D2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw' R2 D Rw B D' L2 B2 Uw2 F U2 L2 Rw B' Fw' F' R2 Fw D2 U' Rw2 U B2 F' D L' B Fw'	
2. U2 Rw2 R D Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Rw Uw Rw' B R' F2 L2 R2 B' F' L' F L' Rw2 Uw' U L U2 B' Rw' B' U' F2 Uw Rw' D2 Uw B Fw' R2	
3. L2 D Rw2 Uw2 L Rw' R B D2 Uw L' R' F' Uw' L Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw R' D2 B' Fw R' Fw D2 Rw2 R D' L' Rw' B D' Uw' L' B' R2 B2 Uw2 U2	
4. B' Fw' D' L' Rw2 D U' R' B L R' F' L R2 Uw' Fw2 D' U' B' Fw2 Uw L Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Fw' L Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw' U Rw2 Fw D Uw2 B2	
5. U' B L2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F' U' Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Uw' F2 D Fw F L2 R U' L2 Rw2 U L' D L' Fw' Rw' R B U2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' B2 L' Uw2	
6. L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' D' L R Uw' U2 B F2 Uw Rw' F2 L' D2 L Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw Uw2 F' D B Rw2 Uw' F R' U2 Fw Rw2 D2	
7. B' D' L2 R Uw2 B2 U Fw' F L Rw B' F D2 L' Rw R' Fw' F2 D Uw U' B' L B D2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L2 U2 B' F' Uw F' D L Fw' L2	
8. D2 B' Fw Rw2 F' Uw F2 U2 F' Rw2 R D Uw2 U' B F2 Uw B' D' B Rw2 Fw2 F L' D' Fw2 R B' Rw Uw' B2 F2 D Uw' R2 D L F' L' D

5BLD
1. Uw2 Lw' Uw B Bw Fw Uw R2 Dw2 B2 U' B Fw Rw2 F2 Uw U' L Rw2 Uw' Lw D2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Bw2 F' Uw F' Uw' R Dw2 Lw F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' F' Dw B' Bw' Fw2 F Rw' F' L' R' Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw' F' Dw2 R' B' Bw2 Fw' L2 F2	
2. Bw Fw' F' Lw' B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 F R' Dw2 Bw U' Bw2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 B Uw2 F' U Rw2 Uw2 Fw F Rw' B' Fw D2 Uw R2 Bw Dw' Bw' F D Dw2 Uw2 F Lw2 Uw2 U' L2 Fw Lw' B' Fw L' U' Rw' R' Bw2 F2 Uw F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw'	
3. Rw Uw B' R2 B Dw' Rw Bw L Bw U2 Fw F Dw2 L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw U Bw' Dw' F' Rw2 F2 Rw F Dw2 L' R' D2 L' Fw' Lw F' U2 L' B' Bw Lw2 R2 B Bw2 Fw Dw2 L Rw R2 B2 Bw' U2 Bw' D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F R' D2 Uw'	
4. Rw B' L2 B2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Uw' R Bw' Fw' F2 Lw' U' B2 Bw' Dw' R D2 B2 Fw2 Lw D' L' Dw' F2 D B' D2 Rw B2 Dw Bw R2 B L' U2 Fw' D B L' Lw' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Lw' Uw2 Rw Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw


----------



## porkynator (Aug 1, 2011)

Mean of 5 best solves: *1:04.90*

1:15.23, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:01.73*, DNF, 1:27.76, DNF, DNF, *1:00.56*, 1:14.74, *58.38*, DNF, *1:13.69*, 1:29.58, *1:10.15*, DNF, 1:32.70, DNF, DNF

so bad... it was just the wrong day, maybe.
I was using an old cube, because I had broken my Guhong; anyway, it didn't slow me down very much.
The solve 13 was easy, I memorized very fast, but I did the wrong algorithm to twist two corners. I tried to fix, but I did the wrong algorithm once again; at that point I was so frustated that I had wasted maybe the best of the 20 solves (and also that I DNF'd a lot of cubes before) that I threw my cube to the wall next to me. It lost like 6 caps, it took me 15 minutes to find them all; at least, in that 15 minutes I calmed down a bit


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2011)

*3x3BLD*: *1:51.08* Only 6/20. 
I simply don't understand how it can be so bad. Particularly bad accuracy.
*2:01.46*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:10.01, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:03.26, 1:54.11*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:29.72, 1:46.83*

*4x4BLD:* DNF, 7:37.30 [ 4:05], DNF , DNF , DNF ,* 6:08.95 *[ 2:52], DNF, *7:25.86* = *6:47.41* 
two pops on 6 solves, I am at a loss as to what 4x4 cube to use. (One pop GuHong and one pop QJ). 
Does Mefferts pop? (not the one with tiles, with stickers if they are not the same inside??) Using Eastsheen seems like going backwards in time .

*5x5BLD:* 15:27.16 [ 9:12], DNF, DNF, DNF = *15:27.16*
Elated over the third solve, which was 11:57 and only a 3-cycle x-centers off. Then depressed 
over the fourth, which was sup-20 with 12+ memo. Ups & downs .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:22.01*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:05.87
1:43.33, 1:49.10, 1:39.44, 2:00.08, *1:32.34*, *1:13.40*, 1:35.91, DNF [1:50.39, 3C], 1:53.61, *1:31.43*,
1:32.53, DNF [2:26.39, 2E], 1:42.52, 1:39.54, DNF [1:59.14, 3C], 1:39.70, *1:05.87*, 1:36.28, *1:27.01*, DNF [1:35.83, 2E]

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:01.86*
7:44.13 [4:10], DNF [16:27.39, 4:45, 5X], DNF [6:51.47, 3:16, 3W], *6:45.45* [3:19], DNF [9:03.72, 4:28, 2C], 7:28.75 [3:25], *7:18.26* [3:40], DNF [6:49.58, 4:00, 6X]

*5x5x5 BLD: 13:24.96*
13:24.96 [7:08]
I've had lots of successful sub-14 5x5x5 BLD solves lately. So why am I so bad at 4x4x4 BLD?

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 50.52, 1:20.25, 1:26.22, 1:26.85, 1:27.28 = 1:18.24


Spoiler



1:26.22, 1:27.28, 1:20.25, 1:42.72, 1:26.85, 50.52, 1:29.64, 2:07.92, 1:41.80, 2:16.03, 1:41.08, 1:27.41, 1:47.64, 1:42.78, 2:29.07, 2:18.41, DNF, 3:29.04, 1:59.70, 1:59.98

Accuracy: 19/20
Average of all successful solves: 1:49.70



*4x4x4:* 6:19.19, 6:40.01 = 6:29.60


Spoiler



6:19.19, 6:40.01, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS



*5x5x5:* 10:52.44


Spoiler



10:52.44, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

DNF [3E], DNF [2FE], DNF [2FE], DNF [scrambled corners, 4E], DNF [messed up memo], DNS, DNF [parity messed me up], 5:17.48	[finally]

thats only my second success
ill do the rest later.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 7, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 36.00, 40.11+, 42.80, 43.38, 53.74 = *43.21*
Accuracy: 10/20
53.74, DNF, DNF, 1:02.24, DNF, 36.00, DNF, 1:26.61, 55.03, 1:09.64, 1:01.45, DNF, 42.80, 43.38, DNF, DNF, 40.11+, DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4 BLD:* 4:17.49, 5:00.74 = *4:39.12*
DNF, 5:00.74, 4:17.49, 5:08.18, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS

*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF* _so far_
_Comment: I'm not commenting on the details, regardless of how close or fast a DNF is - it's still a DNF._


----------



## Jakube (Aug 7, 2011)

*3BLD:* 2:27.16, 1:49.93, 1:57.93, 2:05.30, 1:56.44 = *2:03.35*
Accuracy: 9/16
DNF(2:22.47), DNF(2:04.08), DNF(1:40.35), DNF(2:19.84), 2:27.16, 1:49.93, 3:17.99, 3:01.73, DNF(3:04.03), DNF(3:04.93), 3:59.65, 1:57.93, 2:05.30, 1:56.44, DNF(3:29.25), 3:49.75
_I´m practicing BH-edges. _
*4BLD:* DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Accuracy: 0/2
DNF(15:14.63), DNF(14:17.22)
_Also practice (center-comms, BH-wings)_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2011)

*Results week 31*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 43.21 Zane_C
 1:04.90 porkynator
 1:18.24 cmhardw
 1:22.01 Mike Hughey
 1:51.08 MatsBergsten
 2:03.35 Jakube
 DNF  vcuber13

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:39.12 Zane_C
 6:29.60 cmhardw
 6:47.71 MatsBergsten
 7:01.86 Mike Hughey
 DNF  Jakube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:52.44 cmhardw
13:24.96 Mike Hughey
15:27.16 MatsBergsten
DNF  Zane_C


========================================

Next week, format as before:

* 3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
* 4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
* 5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then )


Do as much or as little as you like. Time Monday-Sunday UTC.

*Scrambles for week 32:*

*3BLD*
1. D' B2 F L' U' L' D2 L D U2 R' D U' F' U2 L' U2 F' U B L' B F2 L' R2	
2. F2 L2 B' L2 F2 R F L2 D' U B2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R B F D L' B D2 U' R2 B	
3. R2 B' D U L' F2 R' D2 F2 D B2 L2 F U R D2 L2 U2 L' D B' F2 L R2 B	
4. L' R U2 F L F L2 R' D' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B L R2 B2 U B' R2 U L2 B2 U2	
5. U B2 F2 L B' L' F2 D' U' L' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 L D U R' D' F2 U'	
6. B L R' D U B2 L2 U' L F D' B2 U L' D' R2 B D' B F' U R D' B U2	
7. B F' L2 D' U2 L' B F' D U B' U2 F' U R2 D B2 F' L2 B L' R F2 L D'	
8. R D2 B' R2 D' L' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' D' B2 R D2 B F2 L' B F' L' R' U2 B2	
9. B F2 R2 F2 U' L U' B2 F' D U F R F' D' R F D B L' R2 B' F D' B2	
10. R2 B' F' R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B F2 U B2 D L' R2 F' D U B L2 B' U' F' U L'	
11. L' R D2 B2 L' B' R' F2 L2 R' D L' R2 D2 L' B2 U L D L B2 F2 D U L2	
12. D' L2 F D U R U2 L F2 D L' R' U2 R2 D B' D' F2 R F2 D R' B F2 U2	
13. L F' R' U2 L' D' L R D2 U' F' U2 B U' R F2 R D' U' F2 L2 R' B D2 R2	
14. B2 D' U L R' D2 R' B' F D' F' R' B2 U B L D2 B U' F U' R2 U' L2 B'	
15. B F U2 L2 D' B' L' B L2 R U L2 R' D L B' R' D2 R F' L' D F D F2	
16. R' F2 D2 B' F2 D F2 L' B2 L' R B' F2 L' D' B F' L' R2 D' B F' R' D' U'	
17. R2 D F L' D2 B F U R D' F' U2 F' D' F L' B' L2 B U' F' U B F' D2	
18. F2 D F2 L2 U2 B' F D2 F' L2 R' U2 F2 U F' L2 R2 U' L B F L' F2 D2 B	
19. B2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' D' U2 B' U' F L2 U2	
20. B2 F2 D' U' L2 F' D2 R B' U L' F' D2 U2 B L' D2 B F' D2 L R B L' F2

*4BLD*
1. Rw' Uw U2 B' L2 R' B U Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 U B F D L Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 F2 L D' Rw' U2 Fw' F R' Fw2 L2 Rw' U Fw2 D2 L' Rw' Fw R2 B	
2. R2 Uw L' U Fw Rw' Uw' B2 D2 R D2 Rw2 U2 L2 Uw' Rw Fw' R' B2 Fw F2 Rw' R' F D U' F' L R' F L2 R U L2 D L2 Uw' F2 L2 Uw2	
3. L B' D U2 L Uw U2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U L2 R' U Fw' U Rw' U2 R' U' Fw2 F Rw' R' Uw2 B' R' B Uw2 L F2 D2 B' Rw2 B2 Uw2	
4. Uw' Fw F' U Rw Uw2 L Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw B' F2 D L F D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L D2 L' R' D B' Rw' B R2 Uw B2 D2 B' Rw' B L' D2 Uw2 U F	
5. B F2 Uw U2 Rw' R' Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 B D' U B D' L Fw2 Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' R2 D' F D2 F D L U B2 R2 F' D	
6. L2 F2 L Fw' L R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' F' D2 Uw U2 F2 Rw' R F' Rw' B' Fw2 R2 B Rw' R' F' Rw U' L2 R U' R U' Rw2 B2 U R B' D2 Uw' U'	
7. Rw' R Uw2 Rw' F R D' F' Rw' D' Uw' Rw2 B' Fw' D Uw' U2 L' Fw Rw U2 F Rw' R2 F2 Rw R2 F2 R F' U' B' Uw L' R' B2 U2 Fw F Uw	
8. F' D2 Fw' D' Uw Fw2 Uw B' U L D2 R2 F' R D' Uw' Rw2 B F2 Uw' L2 U2 Fw2 Rw' U B' R D2 U' Fw2 L U2 B' F' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2

*5BLD*
1. Uw Lw2 U Lw' R' U2 Bw' R D Uw2 U Fw2 Lw2 U' Rw2 Fw' L2 R Dw Uw Lw2 D' Rw' D' U2 L Fw R' Fw Uw2 Lw' B' F Dw2 Fw2 F Uw' U B2 U2 Fw U' Lw D' Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 D' L2 Fw2 R2 D' Dw B Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw' Lw2	
2. B' D' U2 Rw' Dw U2 L' Bw D' Uw Bw2 F2 D Rw' Uw2 U' B' Rw R2 D' Rw' B' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 L Rw2 Dw Uw2 L F Dw2 U' L Rw' Uw' Fw R2 F Rw' R2 B' F Dw2 Lw2 B2 L' D2 L2 D L Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Fw' Dw2 Lw R2 Uw2	
3. Uw Bw D' L' F2 Rw' D2 Uw U F2 D Dw' B' U2 L2 F L' R Bw' U R' B L2 R F2 D Lw2 Rw' D B2 U' Lw' D2 Uw2 L' Bw' L2 Bw' L2 D Uw' U Bw Dw' Uw L2 Rw' U' B Lw Uw2 U B' Bw2 D' Lw Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw	
4. Rw D Rw' B' U Lw' Dw Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw D L2 Lw B' Bw Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw2 Lw' B2 Lw' Rw' U2 Lw' Fw Lw' B2 Bw F' U' Rw2 B Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 L2 R F2 Lw R B2 D Bw2 D2 U' F2 Lw Dw' U B' Rw U' Fw Rw F R


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I am going to join this... 
(Will just edit this post for times)

Might even try 4x4 (Don't know how to do, lets figure something out)

DNF(8:51), DNF (9:52), DNF, DNF(), DNF (disheartening...),DNF (sadness)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 8, 2011)

Not bad this time 

Mean of five best solves: *58.92*

number of times: 12/20
best time: 56.47
worst time: 1:28.29
session mean: 1:05.59

*59.19*, 1:07.11, 1:04.53, DNF(58.16), DNF(1:18.25), 1:28.29, 1:04.43, 1:09.00, 1:17.05+, *56.47*, DNF(1:13.30), DNF(1:13.14), DNF(1:09.18), DNF(1:16.80), *1:00.79*, *59.98*, *58.20*, DNF(59.79), DNF(59.22), 1:02.05+

I guess I should race for sub50 now...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:22.52*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:13.30
*1:27.14*, DNF [1:25.34, 3E], *1:25.17*, 1:45.20, 1:38.75, 1:51.95, 1:28.40, *1:22.38*, DNF [1:39.63, 3E], *1:24.61*, 2:01.28, 1:42.23, 1:32.19, 1:32.95, 1:51.09, *1:13.30*, DNF [1:36.38, 3E], 1:39.14, 2:01.49, 1:49.22
Comment: My worst results yet under Mats' new format. I'm fairly consistent, but just not fast enough.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:22.95*
9:33.93 [5:37], 7:38.91 [4:00], 7:06.99 [3:20]

*5x5x5 BLD: DNS*
Comment: There just wasn't enough time for me this week due to US Nationals. Maybe next week.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2011)

*3x3BLD:* 11/20 = *1:41.16*
DNF, *1:28.85*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:02.54, *1:55.96*, 1:58.17, DNF, *1:33.72*,
2:06.71, 2:16.31, DNF, 2:09.31, *1:39.96*, DNF, DNF, *1:47.32*, 1:59.57, DNF

*4x4BLD:* 3/5 = *7:13.44*
9:57.63, DNF, *6:05.21*, DNS, DNF, *8:21.66*, DNS, DNS 

*5x5BLD:* 1/4 = *15:27.70*
DNF, 15:27.70, DNF, DNF


----------



## Jakube (Aug 13, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.43, 1:55.16, 2:01.60, 1:34.83, 1:56.74 = *1:50.55*
Accuracy: 11/20
2:17.65, DNF[off by a T-Perm], 1:44.43, 3:08.68, 2:16.04, DNF(1:45.38)[2 flipped edges], 1:55.16, 2:01.60, DNF, 1:34.83, 3:17.36, x:xx.xx[Success, but forget to start the timer], DNF(2:55.91), DNF(3:04.33), DNF(2:38.98), DNF(2:12.53), 1:56.74, 2:36.29, DNF(1:51.52), DNF
_I´m doing a lot of practice with BH-edges, my get more successes and the times are shorter. I get a lot of sub 2 solves the last days, also some sub 1:30, but veyr rarely. _

*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:24.80, 8:32.50 = *8:58.65*
Accuracy: 3/8
DNF(9:36.36)[4:32; 2 wings], DNF(11:25.31)[5:45; 4 wings], 9:24.80[4:17], DNF, 10:43.68, DNF(8:29.81)[3:55; 3 wings], DNF(8:59.65)[4:01], 8:32.50[4:04]
_Very bad times and very bad accuracy. But good practice for center-comms. I´m getting really fast with them. My big problem is the memo. _

*5x5x5 BLD:* *17:08.98*
Accuracy: 1/4
DNF(23:37.60)[12:37; 2 +centers and 2 flipped midges], DNF(16:55.19)[8:05; WTF!!! SO FAST!!! After doing F2 l F2 there are 5 wings, 2midges, 2 corners, 2xcenters and 2 + centers wrong], DNF(20:55.69)[9:47; 4 wings, 2 +centers and 7 xcenters], 17:08.98(8:20)
_Doing a lot of 5Blds really pushes down the time. 2 Solves around 17 min, and one is a success. PB_

Maybe I solve the last 4x4x4 or one of the 5x5x5 today in the evening.
edit 1: It´s not evening yet, but I solved the last 4x4x4 and the 3rd 5x5x5. This 4x4x4 was a success, so it dropped mean of 2 by a minute.
edit 2: And I tried the last 5x5x5 too. And success.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 30.18, 46.40 48.25, 51.33, 51.57 = *45.55*
Accuracy: 14/20


Spoiler





```
1. 1:01.33
2. DNF
3. 58.10
4. 1:04.61
5. DNF
6. 1:02.05
7. 1:02.36
8. 46.40
9. 57.87
10. DNF
11. 51.57
12. 1:02.90
13. 53.14
14. DNF
15. 54.18
16. 30.18
17. 51.33
18. DNF
19. 48.25
20. DNF
```



*4x4 BLD:* = *4:54.28*
Accuracy: 2/7
DNF, DNF, DNF, *3:49.31*, DNF, DNF *5:59.25*, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2011)

*Results week 32*


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 45.55 Zane_C
 58.92 porkynator
 1:08.59 cmhardw
 1:22.52 Mike Hughey
 1:41.16 MatsBergsten
 1:50.55 Jakube
 DNF  Cool Frog
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:54.28 Zane_C
 7:13.44 MatsBergsten
 7:22.95 Mike Hughey
 8:58.65 Jakube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

15:27.70 MatsBergsten
17:08.98 Jakube

I quit this for the time being at least. Anyone wants to challenge, feel free to do it .


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 15, 2011)

Mats, I have a late entry. I did the solves on time, but I did not have reliable internet access at the time to submit them.

57.96 1:07.17 1:09.49 1:11.91 1:16.40 = 1:08.59



Spoiler



1:09.49 DNF 1:26.04 1:44.89 1:45.00 DNF 1:25.81 1:23.36 DNF 1:20.38 1:33.68 2:02.30 1:59.93 1:17.16 1:28.46 57.96 1:20.45 1:11.91 1:07.17 1:16.40

1:26.49 average of all 17 successful


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

I went ahead and edited it in, Chris. Nice job!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok it's time to step this up a notch or two. Your brain's gonna hurt a bit after this week.

Week 34

*Bandaged blindfold competition:*

This competition will run from Thursday 8/18 8:30pm EST to Saturday 8/27/11 at 12:00am EST

All competitions are for the 3x3x3 cube only. You may compete in one or more of the following levels. Each level is a separate competition, and all competitors in each level will be ranked according to their fastest single time achieved in that round. Cubes must be scrambled with white on U and green on F (with the exception of the intermediate level, in which cubes may be scrambled in any orientation).

Beginner:
No bandaging: This is the same as a normal 3x3x3 BLD solve.

1) B F U2 F D' U B L2 B' D' B2 F' U2 L U' R2 B' F' L R F L' R' B F2
2) L' B U2 R' F2 D B U' B2 F D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' D' F' L D2 U2 F2 L' R F
3) L B2 U2 B2 R F' L' B D B L2 R2 B F' R' B L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 L'
4) U R2 F' D F' D' U' F' D2 U2 L2 B' D B U2 B L' D2 F2 L' U' B U B' F'
5) L2 F R B' D' R' F U2 R F' L2 R2 D' U2 R U' R2 U' B F' U2 L2 B L2 D'

Intermediate:
RU bandaging: You may only solve by turning the R and U layers. At no point may you turn the F, B, L, or D layers by any degree measure.

1) R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
2) U2 R U' R' U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
3) U' R U R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
4) R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R
5) R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R

Advanced:
Double turn bandaging: You may only turn with double turns. At no point may you perform a quarter turn on any side.

1) U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2
2) D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2
3) B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2
4) B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2
5) F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2

Insane:
Anti-slice bandaging: You may only turn with anti-slice turns. Examples are (U D), (R' L'), (F2 B2).
Technical definition: An anti-slice turn means that parallel layers must be turned, and must be turned in the same direction (when looking directly at each face separately). So if the U layer is turned once clockwise, then the D layer must also be turned once clockwise; if the F layer is turned once counter-clockwise, then the B layer must also be turned once counter-clockwise; etc.

Anyone who successfully completes a solve in the Insane level wins 3,762 Internets, and a cookie!

1) (B' F') (D2 U2) (L' R') (U2 D2) (R2 L2) (U2 D2) (R L) (F' B') (L2 R2) (D U) (R2 L2) (U2 D2) (F2 B2)
2) (B2 F2) (U D) (F' B') (D U) (F' B') (L' R') (U2 D2) (R L) (F2 B2) (L' R') (D' U') (L2 R2) (F B)
3) (L R) (D' U') (L2 R2) (D U) (B' F') (U2 D2) (F2 B2) (R' L') (U' D') (B F) (L R) (F' B') (R L)
4) (L R) (B2 F2) (R L) (D U) (R L) (U2 D2) (B F) (R' L') (F' B') (D2 U2) (R' L') (U2 D2) (B2 F2)
5) (R' L') (U D) (L' R') (D' U') (L R) (U' D') (F' B') (D2 U2) (L2 R2) (B2 F2) (R L) (F2 B2) (R2 L2)

Happy cubing!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2011)

do you have any idea how to even attempt insane?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> do you have any idea how to even attempt insane?


 
I do, yes. This week is not meant to be easy if you attempt all 4 levels.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just tried 2 scrambles from Intermediate. DNFd both. I tried speedblinding it. Needless to say I failed.

This is crazy.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm going to try to start learning BLD, so I'll probably participate this week (no guarantees though)


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'm going to try to start learning BLD, so I'll probably participate this week (no guarantees though)


 
The beginner level (no bandaging) is really just regular BLD solving. I would suggest to start there, but some of the bandaged solves are quite fun to try too! RU solving is a good way to try something that still counts as BLD, but is different enough to make it a challenge, and yet also fun!

Good luck with your solves, and we look forward to seeing you join in this competition! :tu 




RyanReese09 said:


> I just tried 2 scrambles from Intermediate. DNFd both. I tried speedblinding it. Needless to say I failed.


 
Awesome! I'm glad people are interested to try the harder challenges! I've been wanting to do this for quite some time, but I also enjoy the formats we've used so far and I didn't want to change it up until things quieted down a bit.

Good luck with the rest of your solves Ryan!



RyanReese09 said:


> This is crazy.



Yep, that was the point!  I don't think it's fun to do the much harder challenges every single week, but to occasionally change things up I think is a must. This week is all about accomplishment (can you do the challenges at all) moreso than it is about the time it takes you to do a challenge. That's my opinion at least.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm fine with the execution (I think I'm going to try OP), but it's the memo that kills me haha...plus the fact that I don't have a blindfold (so I have to find a way to block my view)


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

do my eyes have to be closed?
i know ill do the begginer normally but RU is gonna take some brain power


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

insane569 said:


> do my eyes have to be closed?
> i know ill do the begginer normally but RU is gonna take some brain power


 
Yes, all solves must be done standard BLD style. You must memorize, then don the blindfold and solve. Your time must include both memorization and execution.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

alright ill give em a try
sometimetonight


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris, I am very curious as to your strategies for the 3 new challenges.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

Julian said:


> Chris, I am very curious as to your strategies for the 3 new challenges.


 
I don't want to give away too much, at least until I've tried the challenges first. I've already been doing RU BLD solving for a few years now, so I already have a complete method for that. For double turn only solving my method is about 90-95% solid. I just have one case to work out, in case it comes up. For Anti-slice solving my method is only 50%. I still have a bit to work out, but I figured by making this challenge official that it would force me to stop being lazy and finish my method.

You don't have to have a method for these challenges already. _Create_ a method for them! The main focus of this week is accomplishment. I had to rank the times to make this a weekly challenge, but the real point is whether you can do the additional challenges at all. If you don't have a method already for one of the challenges, then think of how much fun it will be to create a method for it!


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> _Create_ a method for them!


I'm trying, man, I'm trying!


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 19, 2011)

half turns I have a few Ideas what to do minus corners....
RU I have no idea for corners...


and the insane is just.... insane.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris, I'm going to Croatia tomorrow and I'm staying there for 1 week... You've just given me something to do while I'm on the road 

Beginner level:
1:15.45, 1:14.18, *48.80*, DNF, 53.09

48.80 is good for me, but the 4th solve could have been even faster... I screwed up corners memo :fp


----------



## Jakube (Aug 19, 2011)

I managed the Intermediate Level!

*Beginner: 1:16.35*
DNF(1:59.37)[2 flipped edges], 1:52.36, 1:41.79, 1:16.35, 1:30.36
_Nice Single, I accually thought, that I was much slower._

*Intermediate: 1:33.41*
1:33.41[27.65], DNF(2:17.55)[1:13.20], 2:12.74[41.91], DNF(2:03.59)[33.12], 2:03.02[26.22]
_After half an hour, I found a "nice" (?) way for dealing with corners, edges are trivial. Than I generated 1 alg with aCube (from Stachu) and practiced them (only a little bit). After two excample solves I tried Chris`s scrambles. With more practice, more solves, ... there are much better times possible, but I´m to lazy for that. 
I will give you some facts about the method. 


Spoiler



The method has 4 steps. 

The first one is very simple, but in 50% of the cases, it need a lot of moves and a lot of time. 
Next step is very fast. 
For the 3rd step there is 1 alg to learn (+the mirrored one).
For the 4th step there are 4 cases. In case 1, the cube is already solved, in case 2-4 you have to do combinations of Us and PLLs

So that was enough information for you. Use your own brain. 
I can publish the hole method, when this comp is over.


edit: Oh I forgot to post, that my solution for the first scramble has exactly 100 moves, the solution for the second scramble exactly 150 moves. 
_


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm going to try all 4 levels, but I banged out the last missing parts of my double turns method last night, so I did the advanced category first.

*Advanced:*
1:31.87 2:13.34 DNF 1:09.16 1:23.59


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha, the week I decide to actually participate again...


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

DNFed the first 2 beginners and im not gonna try the others


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2011)

insane569 said:


> DNFed the first 2 beginners and im not gonna try the others


 
BLD practice is very different from regular speedsolving practice. In BLD, even a DNF is good practice. You train your brain to think harder, you work on your memorization (and also solving phases), and even though a DNF can be very disappointing, it's still good practice.

Don't give up now! You have a full week to do the other solves (just stick to the regular BLD solves for this week if you want). Yes DNFs are no fun, but you may feel differently in 3 or 4 days. Give it some time, and try the rest later this week! Good luck!


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> BLD practice is very different from regular speedsolving practice. In BLD, even a DNF is good practice. You train your brain to think harder, you work on your memorization (and also solving phases), and even though a DNF can be very disappointing, it's still good practice.
> 
> Don't give up now! You have a full week to do the other solves (just stick to the regular BLD solves for this week if you want). Yes DNFs are no fun, but you may feel differently in 3 or 4 days. Give it some time, and try the rest later this week! Good luck!


 
yes i know but its good practice both solves were sub 5 and i was close on the second one but the first one threw me into an all caps rage cause the cycle made no sense
in the end ill try later school is gonna start soon so ill have alot of time to practice in lunch or the bus


----------



## Jakube (Aug 20, 2011)

Now managed the next Level!

*Advanced Level: 1:54.60*
2:25.03[1:06], 2:30.18[1:13], DNF(2:21.11)[1:26], DNF(2:02.80)[1:27], 1:54.60[1:00]
_Bad times. I just did 2 scrambles for practice and the second was 1:12.xx[40].
It´s a really easy method, I found. RU bandaging was harder, I think. This time I only had to generate 2 algs, and the rest is freestyle. 
The biggest problem is memorization, it takes so long. 
But of course with practice, it will be much fast. I only had two solves before the actuall scrambles. _


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2011)

*Beginner: 1:15.62*
1:38.21, 2:00.94, 1:23.18, 1:21.42, 1:15.62
Comment: Frustrating - on both of the last two solves, I actually paused for about 10 seconds to recall the last image. They could have been so fast!

*Intermediate: 2:41.83*
DNF [2:43.64], 2:41.83, 4:39.84 [+], 2:54.78, 4:04.30
Comment: I feel like I cheated because it involves a small amount of speedBLD (hence the slow times), but it was easy to figure out and remember. Solving phase is very quick, and I only needed to learn one simple algorithm.

*Advanced: 3:27.18*
DNF [3:20.48, 0:48, 4 corners], 3:35.93 [1:24], 3:27.18 [1:11], 4:06.53 [1:04], DNF [3:01.60, 1:02]
Comment: No speedBLD on this one, but I have to think too much while executing. I notice my memo times were the same as Jakube's, but my execution times were much worse. My algs are really long.

*Insane: 1:00.78*
1:24.86 [1:10], 1:44.27 [1:16], DNF [2:01.90, 0:48], 2:20.68 [1:57], 1:00.78 [0:41]
Comment: This really is exactly the same as the Geary Cube (note the "y" on the end - this is not the same as the Gear Cube, which is a totally different, although related, puzzle - the Gear Cube is available commercially, whereas the Geary Cube is not). So I'm very happy to be able to add another puzzle to the list of different puzzles I've solved blindfolded now! This was really quite easy. My fastest solution was just 24 moves (12 antislice turns) - two fewer than the scramble! Again I'm doing a few moves of speedBLD, but unlike the Intermediate level, in this case it really feels like it's the correct way to go about solving it. I used 3 algorithms, all of which I came up with myself (without any computer help) - they're all very short. I'm looking forward to my 3,762 Internets and my cookie!


----------



## Jakube (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally managed the Insane Level! 

*Insane: 2:40.81*
DNF(3:02.61)[~2:00], DNF(2:36.60) [1:41], 3:17.34[2:22], 3:02.65[1:12], 2:40.81[1:40]
_The last one could have been much faster. But while memo, I heard loud shots outside (They sound really close to my house), so I kinda stopped for a while (~0:20 ???) and listened. (Maybe just firecrackers.)
The last one was really easy. 36 Move Solution on a 26 Move Scramble (When you count (R L) as 2 moves.)
edit: Just went to all 5 solves again, and found out that my method need always around 30 Moves, my solution to the first scramble would only had 24 (But I messed it up). 
Time are really slow, I didn´t even had a success before I tried Chris´s Scrambles. _

Thanks to Mike for giving the advice, that it kinda turn similar to a Gear cube. So that helped me a bit. I had the ideas before, but with that hint and one of redkb´s videos the solution was pretty obvious. (Although it´s not the same, algs for the Gear Cube don´t work here.)

And thanks to Chris for offering this race. It was a lot of fun developing the methods, although I forgot practicing BigBLD the last days, only because of this challenge.
P.S.: I want my 3,762 Internets!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha this went really bad.

*Beginner:* DNF, DNF, DNF, 48.64, DNF = *48.64*
_Comment: I don't have a clue what I did wrong on any of the DNFs. The first was scrambled, the other DNFs were off by edges._

I spent some time trying to think of a way to compete in intermediate and advanced. The advanced level seems harder then it first appeared, the corners of the intermediate level have me stumped. I'm not going anywhere near the insane level.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2011)

I just updated with some great times on the Insane level, which proved to be insanely easy once you figured it out. I hope we will all post our methods on here once the competition is over - I'm still quite unhappy with my Intermediate level method, and I'd like to have a better approach.

Now if I can just figure out the Advanced level...

Edit: I managed it. Really slow, but I'm still happier with this than I was with the Intermediate level approach. It's nice to have gotten them all! Thanks, Chris, this was a good break, especially for right after Nationals!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2011)

I finally joined the Insane challenge club! Yay 3,762 Internets (and a cookie  ) !

Week 34:

*Beginner:*
1:46.06 DNF 1:50.31 1:11.25 *1:05.50*

*Intermediate:*
*2:37.84* DNF DNF 4:43.31 4:23.75

*Advanced:*
1:31.87 2:13.34 DNF *1:09.16* 1:23.59

*Insane:*
1:02.91 DNF 2:37.37 3:30.18 *59.34*
comment: I only noted my memo times on solve 4 and solve 5. Solve 4 I memo'd in approximately 3:15, and solve 5 I memo'd in approximately 45 seconds. The incredible inconsistency in my times makes a lot more sense when you know what my method is.

I thought the intermediate challenge was the most difficult, and the advanced challenge I thought was the most fun. I plan to post about my method for each challenge after this week is over. Coming up with a method for the insane level was actually kind of fun!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2011)

*Week 34 - Bandaged blindfold competition - Results*

Congrats to everyone who completed a unique challenge, whether it was Intermediate, Advanced, or Insane! I will not post a challenge for week 35, so it's fair game for someone else to take over.

*Beginner (No bandaging)*(6)
1. 48.64 Zane_C
2. 48.80 porkynator
3. 1:05.50 cmhardw
4. 1:15.62 Mike Hughey
5. 1:16.35 Jakube
6. 38:25.91 theZcuber
7. DNF insane569

*Intermediate (RU bandaging)*(5)
1. 1:33.41 Jakube
2. 2:37.84 cmhardw
3. 2:41.83 Mike Hughey
4. 4:36.81 porkynator
5. DNF RyanReese09

*Advanced (double turn only bandaging)*(4)
1. 1:09.16 cmhardw
2. 1:22.90 porkynator
3. 1:54.60 Jakube
4. 3:27.18 Mike Hughey

The following people are awarded 3,762 Internets each, as well as a cookie! 

*Insane (Anti-slice bandaging)*(4)
1. 47.38 porkynator
2. 59.34 cmhardw
3. 1:00.78 Mike Hughey
4. 2:40.81 Jakube

I'm glad that people seemed to enjoy the more difficult challenges! I had fun doing them as well! Don't be surprised if they come up again in another weekly BLD race (hint hint  ).


----------



## porkynator (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for being late, but I've just come back home after being a week on holiday. I Managed to do all the levels before Sunday, but I didn't have an internet connection; these are my times:

*Beginner:*
1:15.45, 1:14.18, *48.80*, DNF, 53.09

*Intermediate:*
DNF(2:03.22), 6:01.27, *4:36.91*, DNF(5:16.90), DNF(2:24.32)

*Advanced:*
3:08.79, DNF(2:55.42), DNF(2:35.17), 3:15.17, *1:22.90*

*Insane:*
2:30.05, 1:14.07, *47.38*, 1:41.24, DNF(1:41.50)

Very quick explanation of my methods:


Spoiler



*Intermediate:*
-Edges memo like in a normal 3BLD solve; if there's parity, do just an U move (speedblind) e memo again;
-Kinda speedblind corner permutation with sexy move x3 or X-perm;
-Solve edges with setup + U-perm;
-Solve corner orientation with Sune + U-perm.

*Advanced:*
-Speedblind corners, but instead of using moves like U2, R2 or D2 use an X-perm on the U, R or D layer, so you leave edges where they are (X-perm I found out by myself: R2 U2 x' (R2 U2)*3 (F2 R2 U2 R2)*2 x U2 R2 U2; very long but it works);
-VIsually memorize edges and solve them using one of these algs I found out: (R2 U2)*3; (M2 U2)*2; (F2 R2 U2 R2)*2; (R2 U2 R2 F2)*2 or H-perm (same as X-perm before, but without the final U2).

*Insane:*
This was the funniest one. My third solve (47.38) was like 2 moves + parity alg.
-Speedblind corners. I think they're at most 3 moves (+ anti-slices) to get corners solved. You may bump into a "parity" case: UBL and UFR need to be swapped, as well as DBR and DFL; to sove it I use (F B R L)*3 U2 D2, which also swaps the edges of the E slice in a "X" shape (do the alg and you'll understand).
-Trace edges and solve them; there are just a few permutation cases, so it's not hard at all; algs:
_R L E2 R' L' y R L E2 R' L' y'_ (Double-H)
_R L E2 R' L' E2_ (T-X)
_(T-X) z (Double-H)_ (TTT)
_M2 E2 S2 (Double-H)_ (TTX)
-Orientation problem: to fix the 8 misoriented edges problem I used: _R L U D F B R' L' U' D' F' B' (Double-H)_


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

porkynator said:


> I'm sorry for being late, but I've just come back home after being a week on holiday. I Managed to do all the levels before Sunday, but I didn't have an internet connection; these are my times:


 
No worries, I remember you saying that you were going on a trip. I edited in your results.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Would anyone mind if I begin the new week?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually have a late result at well. I have 4 DNFs, and a 38:25.91 success (beginner)

First success, and ridiculously slow

Also, you said anyone can take over?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh I didn't see your post. Go ahead, you beat me to it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Oh I didn't see your post. Go ahead, you beat me to it


 
No no, you can do it, it's possible you'll get more into BLD if you take over (hell it couldn't hurt) so go for it. You'll be more motivated to do the race if you make up the challenge.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah now the challenge is to make a challenge...harder than the anti-slice thing Chris did because people made a method for it


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, I'll be taking over for a little while (how long, not sure because of school)

The new round will start on the Saturday/Sunday nightfall EDT (or EST when it switched back) in the U.S. officially, however will most likely start slightly earlier.

Week 35 - Crazy Week

All cubes must be scrambled with white on top and green in front

Normal
Nothing weird here, just a normal BLD solve

1) L' U' L2 R2 D2 U F D L B2 U' F2 R2 F' L B2 F2 R' F' U L D2 B F R
2) D U B' L B L2 D R B' F2 U L U2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D F2 D2 F D2 L2 U2
3) F' R' U R2 D2 R D2 U' L D' F' L2 R2 B2 D B' D' F U2 F' R F' D L2 R2
4) B' F' D2 U2 F' U F D U' F2 D2 U' R U B L' F L' B' D B2 U2 B2 D' B
5) L R F D2 R' F' L' R2 B' F2 R' U R2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U L R2 B F' R D2

Fun Memo
Nearly a normal BLD solve, except you invert your solving orientation. If you normally hold it white on top red in front, you hold it yellow on top orange in front.

1) D U L' R' D U F U' F' R B D U' B' U L2 F L2 R2 U B F2 L F D
2) L R2 D2 F U L' U2 L R B' U2 F' U2 L R2 F' R' B2 F' D2 B F' L R2 B'
3) R' F2 L U R' U F2 D U' F' D' U2 F U L U R' B U2 B2 U B' R2 F2 L2
4) D2 L' B' F2 R' F' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F L F' D' B2 F' L U' B L' F' D' L B
5) F R2 U L' D' U F2 U F D2 R' B' F U2 R2 D U2 R' F2 D U' B F L R

SpeedBLD
In case you don't know what SpeedBLD is, it's basically only counting execution time. This means that you can plan every move out and not have it affect your time at all.

1) R U L2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 U' L B2 D2 R' F' R' U' B2 U2 L2 R B D' B2 U
2) D' R2 B' F2 R' B' F2 L2 B2 F R2 F' L2 R D' F' D U L D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L'

Fewest Moves BLD
Solve the cube in as few moves as possible...blindfolded! You must write down your solution. You must have something separating you and the cube, but have the paper visible so you can write it down. You will not be allowed to see the cube after memorization, and it cannot be written memorization.

1) R2 B' L' U2 F' R2 D B' L' F2 R' U' R' F' U' L' F' R2 D U F L2 R D F'
2) F D2 U F2 D' B L R B2 F2 D B L' R2 B U B2 F R' B2 L2 D' F L2 R2

With Feet
You can only use your feet. Not once can the cube ever touch your hands after scrambling.

1) D B L R2 F D U L B F' L' R' U' F R2 D' U' F U2 B' U2 F2 L' R F'
2) B R U R U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' R' B U' B2 F' L' U2 F R2 B L' D' U'
3) F D' F2 D' B' U2 B2 L2 D R' D2 B2 L' R B2 D' L2 R' B2 F' U B L' F2 U2
4) B F2 L2 D' F2 L R B F' D U R B F' U2 L R' B2 U' B F U' R' U' B2
5) D F2 L' D' B2 L' R' U' F' R2 D L F' L R' D2 R2 F' D R' F2 D' U' L' D'

Good luck to all (especially with FM-BLD)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 28, 2011)

Interesting challenge, but I thought in speedbld all time is recorded? Most individually time their solve though, just to see how fast it is. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought time to figure out the solve didn't count at all


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Interesting challenge, but I thought in speedbld all time is recorded? Most individually time their solve though, just to see how fast it is. Correct me if I'm wrong.


 
Most people keep track of their memorization time, however that is not involved in the challenge at all. The very idea behind speedBLD is that only the solving time is counted. The original goal IIRC was to achieve BLD results that were competitive with/near normal sighted times.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know...solving time is what counts 

Also, just pointing out the obvious, but FM-BLD has an hour time limit including memo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, speedBLD definitely counts only execution time. Memorization time absolutely does not count. Normally, a speedBLD solve is a typical speedsolve (for instance, if you normally do Fridrich, you'd use Fridrich for the solve); you just have to figure it out without making any turns on the cube. Typically, a good speedBLD solve would be a few seconds slower than a fast 3x3x3 speedsolve for you. (The hard part is not getting a DNF!) 5 solves in one week is pretty intense for speedBLD.

Your fewest moves BLD instructions are a little different from what we came up with a while ago; we had it so you weren't allowed to see the scrambled cube, but could look at an unscrambled cube as long as you want while looking at the scramble, then you had to pull on the blindfold and write down the solve, being allowed to make turns on the cube if it helped while you were blindfolded. By your instructions, it seems implied that you're allowed to apply the scramble to the cube and look at the scrambled cube before solving it blindfolded, so the only difference between this and a normal solve is that your goal is minimum moves, instead of time. Is that true, or do you need to keep the cube non-visible while you apply the scramble? I really think we could use some clearer rules for this part of the challenge.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

No you scramble the cube the first time, memorize. Then you have something between you and the cube, and you can't see the cube (not even for scrambling purposes) until after you're done with your solution.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I actually have a late result at well. I have 4 DNFs, and a 38:25.91 success (beginner)
> 
> First success, and ridiculously slow


 
Edited into the week 34 results, and congrats on your first success!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> No you scramble the cube the first time, memorize. Then you have something between you and the cube, and you can't see the cube (not even for scrambling purposes) until after you're done with your solution.


 
I'd just like to mention that I rather like this format for fewest moves BLD. While our other rules seemed to meet the letter of the WCA rules by combining the two other sets of rules, this approach seems to meet the spirit of the concept. The goal will be to try to do a solve like you would with normal fewest moves, but without being able to turn the cube, and having to memorize your solution as you go, not being allowed to write anything down along the way.

So to clarify, should it work like this?

1. Apply the scramble to the cube.
2. Start the timer. You have one hour from the time you start the timer to the time when your solution is fully written on paper.
3. Examine the scrambled cube. Work out a fewest moves solution. You're not allowed to make any moves on the cube or write anything down - everything must be in your head at this point.
4. Place the cube behind some barrier, so you can't see it. Then write a solution to the cube. You must be finished within one hour from the time you started the timer before you first looked at the cube.

A question I still have: What counts as a successful solve? A correct solution on paper, or a solved cube behind the barrier due to the turns you applied while writing the solution, or both? I guess I would personally probably prefer both - it just seems cooler that way.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'd just like to mention that I rather like this format for fewest moves BLD. While our other rules seemed to meet the letter of the WCA rules by combining the two other sets of rules, this approach seems to meet the spirit of the concept. The goal will be to try to do a solve like you would with normal fewest moves, but without being able to turn the cube, and having to memorize your solution as you go, not being allowed to write anything down along the way.
> 
> So to clarify, should it work like this?
> 
> ...



Your explanation is basically what I was thinking, yes. 
A successful solve...I would say just like normal fewest moves, it's what's on the paper that counts, it doesn't matter if your cube is solved or not. I don't think it would be a requirement to have a cube solved due to your solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Your explanation is basically what I was thinking, yes.
> A successful solve...I would say just like normal fewest moves, it's what's on the paper that counts, it doesn't matter if your cube is solved or not. I don't think it would be a requirement to have a cube solved due to your solution.


 
Sounds reasonable. A solved cube just adds to the coolness factor, if you want to do it for the fun of it, but it doesn't really count.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried the first speed BLD. I can't even remember the last time I tried speed BLD, but I think it was either this time, or shortly after that. Either way it's been probably 8-9 years since I've attempted speedBLD. Needless to say I blew my record out of the water for both solve time, and overall time.

*Speed BLD:*
1) 13.41 (total time, including the solve, was 45:22 minutes)


Spoiler



Solution was:
orient cube: y2
X-cross: B2 L F L2 D' F2 D L' D'
BL: U L U L'
FL: U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
BR: U2 y R U R' y' U R' U' R
OLL: U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: U' R' U R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' x2 R2 F' R' F R F

54 HTM


2) DNS (yet)

I will certainly try each event this week, but I have to admit that I'm afraid of the feet event. I haven't even done a sighted feet solve in 10 years (not an exaggeration, it was my junior year high school).


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah there's no way I'm doing feet...it's just nasty lol


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the deadline for the event? Please list not only the time, but for which time zone it is. Thanks!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> this time


 
That was a lot of fun to watch. Haha.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *Speed BLD:*
> 1) 13.41 (total time, including the solve, was 45:22 minutes)


Wow - very awesome! I know I have no chance of catching you on this one - I've never done a prepared solve that fast - sighted. And I've practiced some over a hundred times. I just can't turn that fast.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - very awesome! I know I have no chance of catching you on this one - I've never done a prepared solve that fast - sighted. And I've practiced some over a hundred times. I just can't turn that fast.


 
Thanks Mike! I was very happy with this solve (it's my new pb by 28% of my solve time)!

I purposefully traced the pieces in such a way as to maximize the number of turns within the RUL turn group that I could. I've had more difficult prepared solves before where I could not get the time to drop very low. It's all about how "good" the solve is. Read my solution after you try the scramble yourself, but it was only 54 turns and fairly RULF the whole time. Makes it easier to get a fast solve.

I practiced the solve (on my air cube lol) probably 10 times before I actually did the solve too. So there was an element of muscle memory for this too, which helped.

Think positively Mike! You may break your prepared solve record with the speed BLD solves this week! Think of it that way, because there is nothing stopping that from becoming true!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

I DNF'd the first feet BLD solve. I was off by an L turn at the end (L' would solve the edges). Also I had apparently done a wrong cycle in corners at some point, as I was off by 4 corners.

To be perfectly honest this was painfully frustrating to do. Every 3-4 turns my cube would misalign, and I would spend sometimes as much as 3-4 minutes to realign it. I made sure to count turns during commutators (like Mike) so that I could pick up where I left off. I also spent about 8 minutes memorizing the cube completely using journey methods (so that I could memorize it for what I anticipated would be a very long solve). It's also hard to memorize with your feet 

I really don't like feet BLD to be honest, but I will try to get a success this week.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Regular: DNF(2:39.91), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
two flipped edges I forgot to memo

finish later


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought I would go ahead and list my methods from last week's competition.

Intermediate (RU bandaging):
1. First I would speedBLD the permutation of the corners, ignoring orientation. If you first solve the corners at UBL and UFL, then you know it's a single turn of R to fix the other 4, so this step is never more than 5 moves, I think.
2. Next I would orient the corners using the 2-corner twist algorithm R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2. I didn't care enough to learn the inverse, so if I had to rotate the other direction, I'd do it twice. Sometimes this was very slow just for that reason, thanks to my laziness.
3. All that's left is to solve the edges with U perms.

Advanced (double turn bandaging):
This was straightforward; due to the bandaging, there were only a handful of algorithms needed. I would first solve corners, then solve edges. The algs I used (I figured them all out by myself by experimentation, which is why some of them are probably pretty terrible) (all algs are really double turns - it's easier to write this way):
X perm: (D R F)*3 U (D R F)*3 U (D R F) * 3
2 2-corner swap: (R U R U F U R U R F U) * 2
3 cycle edges along slice: R U F U R D B D
regular edge swaps: R U R U R U and F R L B R L

Insane (anti-slice bandaging):
1. First I'd speedBLD the corners. This was never more than a few moves. All I'd have to track through the speedBLD was the UF edge, the UR edge, and the FR edge; if you solve those three, the rest will also be solved!
2. Then I'd use the following algs to solve the edges (again shortcutting: R means (R L), U2 means (U2 D2), etc.):
a. H top and bottom: R U R' U2 R U R'
b. flip 8 edges top and bottom: F U R F U R
c. swap all front and back edges + UF <-> DF, UB <-> DB: R2 F R2 F'

For the last scramble, my solution was F U F U R F U R U2 R U2 R', which was one move shorter than the scramble!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I thought I would go ahead and list my methods from last week's competition.
> 
> Intermediate (RU bandaging):
> 1. First I would speedBLD the permutation of the corners, ignoring orientation. If you first solve the corners at UBL and UFL, then you know it's a single turn of R to fix the other 4, so this step is never more than 5 moves, I think.
> ...



These methods are very similar to mine 
Just a little difference on the Beginner challenge (corners) and on the algs we used (I used a shorter double-turns X-perm, but a longer 8-flip in the insane level).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

porkynator said:


> These methods are very similar to mine
> Just a little difference on the Beginner challenge (corners) and on the algs we used (I used a shorter double-turns X-perm, but a longer 8-flip in the insane level).


 
Yes, they are similar. You got a lot better results on the Advanced level than I did, though!


----------



## Jakube (Aug 30, 2011)

So I also post my methods. 

*Intermediate:*
I got he best Intermediate times, So this will be interesting for you. 
Maybe I won, because my method need no SpeedBLD. 

-Edges: regular memo, Buffer was UF, solving with U-Perms, when there are odd edges to cycle leave UF and UB switched
-Corner orientation: (R U R' U R U2 R') U2 (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U2
-Corner Permutation: This was the hardest part. While memorisation I looked for the DBR and URF corners, memorized where they are and where they belong to (DBR and URF). I solved them with two algs: 
Alg 1 (switches URF and DRF): (R2 U R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U R2)x2
Alg 2 (switches DBR and URF): (R2 U' R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U' R2)x2
(x2 means that you have to do the part 2 times)
I just setuped them, alg, undo setup. 
-PLL: I memorized also the last corner I had to switch, the one, which was in DBR or DRF. This corner is now in the place, where the DBR or DRF corner was before, so I just memorized I had to do an U-move, an U'-move or an U2 move or nothing. 
While solving this I had different algs for solving each case. 
-U : do Ub U Ub (Ub is the U-Perm clockwise: R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')
-U': do Ua U' Ua (Ua is the U-Perm anticlockwise: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)
-U2: do U2 + H-Perm (R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 as H-Perm)
-nothing: The cube is solved already. 

Some examples:


Spoiler



a) Scramble: R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
Memo: 
*Edges: UF is solve so start a new cycle. 
UF -> UB -> DR -> UL -> UB
4 Targets, that is a pair number. 
*DR Corners + another one: URF has t go to DFR, ULF has to go to DBR
When we switch DBR and ULF, the DBR is in ULF. But it has to go to UBR, so we can solve it with U2. 
*Orientation of corners: ULF, UFR, DRF and DBR are correctly twisted, only URB has to be twisted clockwise.

Solution: 
*Orientation of corners: 
URB clockwise: (Setup) U' (Twisting Alg) R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (Undo Setup) U (18/18)
*Permation of Edges: 
UF -> UB -> DR: (Setup) R2 U (U-Perm) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (undo setup) U' R2 (15/33)
UF -> UL -> UB: (Setup) U' (U-Perm) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (undo Setup) U (13/46)
*Solve Corner in DFR and DBR: 
URF <-> DFR: (Alg 1) (R2 U R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U R2)x2 (15/61)
ULF <-> DBR: (Setup) U2 (Alg 2) (R2 U' R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U' R2)x2 (Undo Setup) U2 (17/88)
*PLL
Memo was U2, so: U2 (H-Perm) R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 (12/100)

b) Scramble: U2 R U' R' U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
Memo: 
*Edges: 
UF -> UB -> DR -> UR -> UF
New Cycle: UF -> UL -> BR -> FR -> UL
All in all: 
UF -> UB -> DR -> UR -> UL -> BR -> FR -> UL
That are odd edges, so we add UB. 
UF -> UB -> DR -> UR -> UL -> BR -> FR -> UL -> UB
*DR Corners + another one: UBL has to go to DFR, and DFR has to go to DBR
When we switch DBR and UBL, the DBR is in UBL. But it has to go to UBR, so we can solve it with U. 
*Orientation of corners: URB, DBR and UFR are correctly twisted, ULF - anticlockwise, DRF anticlockwise. 

Solution: 
*Orientation of corners: 
ULF - anticlockwise: (Twisting Alg) R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (16/16)
DRF anticlockwise: (Setup) U' R U (Twisting Alg) R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (Undo Setup) U' R' U (22/38)
*Permation of Edges: 
UF -> UB -> DR: (Setup) R2 U (U-Perm) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (undo setup) U' R2 (15/53)
UF -> UR -> UL: (U-Perm) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11/64)
UF -> BR -> FR: (Setup) R' U' R2 (U-Perm) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (Undo Setup) R2 U R (17/81)
UF -> UL -> UB: (Setup) U' (U-Perm) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (undo Setup) U (13/94)
*Solve Corner in DFR and DBR: 
UBL <-> DFR: (Setup) U2 (Alg 1) (R2 U R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U R2)x2 (16/110)
Now the DFR corner is in URF. 
URF <-> DBR: (Setup) U' (Alg 2) (R2 U' R2 U2)x2 (R2 U2 R2) (U' R2)x2 (16/126)
(Undo both setups) U U2 = U' (1/127)
*PLL
Memo was U, so: (Ub) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (Move in the Middle) U (Ub) R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (23/150)



*Advanced:*


porkynator said:


> -Speedblind corners, but instead of using moves like U2, R2 or D2 use an X-perm on the U, R or D layer, so you leave edges where they are (X-perm I found out by myself: R2 U2 x' (R2 U2)*3 (F2 R2 U2 R2)*2 x U2 R2 U2; very long but it works);
> -VIsually memorize edges and solve them using one of these algs I found out: (R2 U2)*3; (M2 U2)*2; (F2 R2 U2 R2)*2; (R2 U2 R2 F2)*2 or H-perm (same as X-perm before, but without the final U2).


I did this the same way, but with a shorter X-alg, I generated the move optimal one with aCube, but I can´t find it anymore, and I´m too lazy to generate it again. 
Edge algs are pretty the same. 

*Insane:*
I speedblded the corners and traced the edges. There can be only a few cases. The edges only have to be permutated an the E, M or S-slice. 

If found some algs and I memorized what they effect. 
F U2 R2 F
F U2 R2 F' U2 R2
U2 R2 F2
U R2 U R2 U2
U F2 U R2
F U F' R2 F U F
R U' R U F U' F U2 F2 U R2 - this flippes the F- and B-edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *Intermediate:*
> I got he best Intermediate times, So this will be interesting for you.
> Maybe I won, because my method need no SpeedBLD.


 
Thanks - that's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. I had realized that (R U R' U') * 3 permutes two sets of corners but with two corners twisted (which then could have been twisted with the twisting algorithm), but I gave up on it because it seemed too complicated to set up. Now I see you can really set it up and solve it practically this way.

Nice method!


----------



## Jakube (Aug 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks - that's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. I had realized that (R U R' U') * 3 permutes two sets of corners but with two corners twisted (which then could have been twisted with the twisting algorithm), but I gave up on it because it seemed too complicated to set up. Now I see you can really set it up and solve it practically this way.
> 
> Nice method!



I also found it by experementing with Sexy^3. So I found out that (URF and DRF) and (ULB and UBR) can be switched with one alg, I setuped the case in StachuK1992´s aCube frontend v3.4 and restricted to <R,U>. And the alg which I found isn´t really hard to remember. And the second is just the same only with Us instead of U's.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, all this crazy stuff is getting tiring. I hope we'll be back to normal BLD solves next week! Anyway, I'm almost done; I just have 2 more feet solves to do, which hopefully I'll do tonight (and hopefully they'll go better this time).

I assume they were all "Best of X" format, so that's what I'm reporting.

*Normal: 1:23.99*
1:48.46, 1:43.85, 1:33.92, 1:23.99, 1:37.21
Comment: I did these right after the Fun Memo ones, which is why they were so terrible. It really messes with my rhythm to switch colors.

*Fun Memo: 2:06.67*
4:59.74 [4:00], 2:50.17 [1:56], DNF [2:13.45, 1:26, 3C], 2:21.29 [1:30], 2:06.67 [1:06]
Comment: I think you could play tricks with the rules to circumvent the difficulty of this one, but I did it in the spirit intended, so it was much like trying to do a BLD solve on someone else's cube for me. As you can see, I got better with practice, but I was still terrible.

*SpeedBLD: 34.60*
DNF [24.53, 52:59.56 total time, off by N perm], 34.60 [total time: 1:16:43.97]
Comment: On the first one, I forgot to AUF before figuring out the PLL, so I messed it up instead of solving it. On the second one, I was slow memorizing because I mistraced the last pair and had traced most of the LL before I realized it, so I had to go back and do it again. But at least I finally got a successful speedBLD solve - it's my first one ever. It was still terribly disappointing because I messed up in the solve when inserting the first pair and had to undo and redo it. It certainly would have been sub-25 otherwise. 

*Fewest Moves BLD: DNF*
DNS, DNF [44 moves]
Comment: So disappointing! The first one I tracked the pieces wrong at the start and ran out of time, so I just gave up. But check out my second solution - it would have been totally amazing!:


Spoiler



Scramble: 2) F D2 U F2 D' B L R B2 F2 D B L' R2 B U B2 F R' B2 L2 D' F L2 R2

x2 y' (to get to my orientation)
cross: D' F' B D' B
first pair: U2 L F' U L' F2
second pair: U F' B U' B'
third pair: D R U2 R' D' F U' F'
fourth pair: U' F' U F U' F' U' F
pseudo OLL setting up into Sune: R U B U' B'
Sune: U R' U R U2 R' U2

I thought it was solved. Apparently I tracked the corner wrong on my second CE pair, so I had two twisted corners. If you add a corner twister, it still would have been 56 moves, not terrible. But I didn't know. I was so excited when I wrote it down - I thought I surely had the winning entry!


*With Feet: 13:47.01*
DNF [15:58.75, 2:08], DNF [19:39.07, 2:03], DNF [18:01.86, 2:28], 13:47.01 [1:50], DNF [14:51.26, 1:58, 5E]
Comment: I can't believe I got a full average on this the first time I tried one. The first two were scrambled, and the third one had a 2x2x2 block solved and the rest was scrambled. I suspect I was better at this before because of qq's computer competition that was running then - since I would do 5 BLD solves per week on Ryan Heise's old simulator, I got lots of practice doing M2 moves the way you have to do them with feet. Now I'm out of practice, and I think that's the main place where I messed up. The fourth one was a fairly easy scramble - nothing real great, but certainly not bad. I discovered I really need a loose cube when doing this, which is scary, since a pop means certain DNF.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *With Feet: DNF so far*
> DNF [*15:58.75*, 2:08], DNF [*19:39.07*, 2:03], DNF [*18:01.86*, 2:28], DNS yet, DNS yet


 
O_O

Mike, you're my hero! My feet BLD attempt (I've only done one so far and it was a DNF, but I'm going to try again before tomorrow) was over an hour and a half! I'll have to ask after this week how you do the turns so quickly! Awesome!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike...if you think this week was tiring....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, you're my hero! My feet BLD attempt (I've only done one so far and it was a DNF, but I'm going to try again before tomorrow) was over an hour and a half! I'll have to ask after this week how you do the turns so quickly! Awesome!


I don't see any reason to wait until the end of the week. I have no secrets; I just turn the same as I would for regular feet solves. But I doubt you've practiced it much; I guess it's pretty hard if you haven't practiced. I could recommend you watch some feet-solving videos - they might help. I think I have one of me at Indiana last year if you're looking for an easy one to find; I'm not very good, but that's how I get times like this. The worst part for me is the M-slice turns; you have to remember to turn the left and right faces the opposite direction and then flip the cube appropriately when you're done. I often forget to flip the cube over, which is what kills me. (That's also what kills me doing computer BLD.)



RyanReese09 said:


> Mike...if you think this week was tiring....


I don't mind tiring as long as it's not weird stuff; I want to do some regular BLD for a change. As long as it's normal BLD, bring it on! But please, no more weird stuff for at least a couple of weeks; I need a break from that.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah lol next week is just normal BLD solves (2x2-7x7 and multi)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Yeah lol next week is just normal BLD solves (2x2-7x7 and multi)


 
TBH we already have multi race in another thread, and I doubt anyone besides Chris or Mike (perhaps one or two others) will ev en bother attempting 6/7 BLD.

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but sticking to 2-5BLD for this thread seems smart. What's the opinion on this?

I might hijack next week. I need to get a lot of practice in and this thread will motivate me...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to try bigger cubes or multi on this thread; the weekly competition will always be my top priority, and one's enough for those. I vote yes for sticking to 3-5 BLD. (I guess if you put 2x2x2 BLD in, I'd do it, but I'd rather not.)

Oh, and at least I got one feet success: 13:47.01 [1:50 memo]. The fourth scramble. The fifth one was close - off by just 5 edges; I think I messed up an edge flipper.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

*Normal:* 1:01.68 1:08.31 DNF 1:52.12 DNF

*Fun Memo: * DNF (5:39.69; 4:46 memo) DNS DNS DNS DNS
I too avoided using the same shortcut trick Mike is referring to, and I also did this in the spirit of the rules.

*SpeedBLD:* 13.41 DNS

*With Feet:* DNF (1:30:01.xx), DNF (35:49), DNF (31:04), DNS, DNS

I felt frustrated by this week, but I know I shouldn't. Feet BLD felt particularly frustrating for me, but Mike makes a good point about me not practicing it ever. I suppose I should only feel frustrated if I practice the event a lot. I'm very happy with my SpeedBLD solve, that's my new personal best by quite a large margin!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

Chris, your second and third feet solves were just a third of the time of your first one - I'd say that's quite an improvement! I got my success in feet this week after I did a couple of solves on Ryan Heise's old BLD simulator; maybe you could try that and see if it helps? It makes you think about how to solve it one move at a time in ways that are really similar to having to solve with feet.

As for the "Fun Memo", I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggles with that. It's amazing how hard it is, isn't it?

Nice times with Normal, and of course with SpeedBLD - that was one fantastic solve!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Mike, and as always your performance this week is very impressive! I still think you're the most all rounded BLD solver EVER  Nice accuracy and times for your normal solves too!

As for my feet solves, honestly seeing how fast you did them motivated me to just go a lot faster and trust myself. I got horrible DNFs both times (I think when I pull one side to turn it that I sometimes pull the adjacent M layer slice too). I didn't really have much of an issue with the cube rotations and slice moves (R' L x = M' and so forth), but I had a terrible time applying the moves accurately to the cube. I think I will continue to practice feet solving until I get a success, just to say that I've done it.

As to whoever thread hijacks next week, 4x4 and 5x5 BLD are always appreciated but as we saw with these last two weeks sometimes they get skipped over and that's cool.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2011)

Normal:
37.77, 1:04.46, 52.89, 44.30, DNF = 37.77

Fun Memo:
3:21.19, 1:53.57, DNS, DNS, DNS = 1:53.57
_Comment: Parity confused me on the first, 2 solves is enough for me._


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Week 35 Results

Normal
1) Zane_C - 37.77, 1:04.46, 52.89, 44.30, DNF = 37.77
2) cmhardw - 1:01.68, 1:08.31, DNF, 1:52.12, DNF = 1:01.68
3) Mike Hughey - 1:48.46, 1:43.85, 1:33.92, 1:23.99, 1:37.21 = 1:23.99
4) Keroma12 - DNF(2:39.91), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
4) theZcuber - DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF (I know I didn't post it)

Fun Memo
1) Zane_C - 3:21.19, 1:53.57, DNS, DNS, DNS = 1:53.57
2) Mike Hughey - 4:59.74, 2:50.17, DNF, 2:21.29, 2:06.67 = 2:06.67
3) cmhardw - DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF

SpeedBLD
1) cmhardw - 13.41, DNS = 13.41
2) Mike Hughey - DNF, 34.60 [total time: 1:16:43.97] = 34.60

Fewest Moves BLD
1) Mike Hughey - DNS, DNF [44 moves] = DNF

With Feet
1) Mike Hughey - DNF, DNF, DNF, 13:47.01, DNF = 13:47.01
2) cmhardw - DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Week 36
Just normal BLD solves this week, 2x2-5x5

2x2
1) U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
2) R' F U2 F' U F2 U R' F2 U' 
3) U R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U 
4) U' F' U' R'
5) F' U R2 F2 U' F R F' U 


3x3
1) U' R2 D2 F' R B2 D' F' L D2 R U' L2 U B F D U' L R D B L2 R2 D
2) D' B2 D' F' D2 B2 L' R' B2 D2 U F' L D F L D' B2 F U2 R2 F R2 D L
3) U2 L2 D2 F' R B2 F D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U B' F' U' L U' L R D2 L2 D' R
4) D' U R' F' D2 L' U' B F R2 D B' F L R' B2 F' U' F2 L' B' L2 F D' R'
5) R' U2 L B2 U2 R2 D' U' L2 R' F R' D2 B' F2 D B2 L2 F' D2 L' U' B' F' U


4x4
1) L2 B2 F Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw' U2 B' Uw' U2 F U' B L Fw2 F2 D' U2 F' L Rw' U' B Rw Uw2 U' B' Rw R2 D B2 Uw L' D2 F' R2 Uw' L
2) B2 R B' F2 R' B' D Uw F' U' Rw2 B Fw' F U' Rw Fw' R' Fw2 D' Uw' B F' L' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' R D Rw R2 F2 D2 R
3) D' U2 Fw Uw2 B Uw' R2 F2 Rw D2 B' Fw U2 L' U B' U R' Fw D Uw Rw2 F2 D U' Rw Fw' Rw B2 U Fw2 D Uw' L2 D2 Uw Fw2 L Rw2 R2
4) Rw2 U2 F2 D' U B Fw Rw Uw' Fw D2 Rw' D' U Fw U R' U R F2 U2 F2 U R2 B Rw R Uw2 U' F R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' D' L2 B2 L2 R2
5) D L2 D2 Fw' F' L' R B2 Fw2 U2 Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' B Rw Fw' U R' U' B F' Uw B L2 Rw Fw2 Uw B' D' R Fw D Uw2 R' Uw Fw' Rw'


5x5
1) L Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw R Dw' Uw B Bw2 F Lw2 R' B' Fw Lw2 Dw2 U' L2 B' Bw' Fw' Rw' B' Dw2 Rw2 R' U Lw2 D2 L Lw' Dw B' D U Bw' D' Bw' Fw' Dw Uw Bw' Fw' L2 F Dw U' B' Bw' Lw2 R U' R2 Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Uw' L
2) F2 L Uw' R B' F2 R2 D Uw2 B L' Rw Dw' B2 Uw Fw R' Dw' B2 D Bw2 Fw U Bw' F' Uw' B' F2 D' R' Dw Rw D2 Dw2 Uw U2 B' L Fw' Lw' Dw2 B' Bw2 Lw2 F' Rw D2 Lw Uw2 U Lw Rw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 L' Lw' U Bw'
3) U2 Fw L U' F D2 Fw' L' Bw2 Uw' B D' F' Dw' Uw' Fw' Dw' Uw R2 Uw2 U2 Lw' D Lw' R Uw2 L U' R2 Fw F' Rw D2 Fw2 F2 D F Dw Uw Bw Dw2 Uw2 U' L Lw2 R2 Dw R' B Uw B Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 U
4) D2 Lw' R2 D2 U' L F' D2 U' F2 D' U L' R2 Uw L' R B2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R' F' L Rw2 R2 Dw' R B2 Fw2 Lw D' Dw2 U Rw' R' B2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Dw' B Lw Rw R' B' D2 Uw Lw Bw Rw Bw Uw2
5) F' Rw R F L2 Lw' R2 F2 L Lw2 Rw R' Bw' Uw Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 B' F2 L' Uw Lw' Fw' Dw' Bw2 U Bw' D2 Lw' R Dw B' Bw Dw2 Uw U Fw' Uw' L Lw2 U' B2 Bw2 D' Lw' Dw2 B Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw' U' Fw F' Rw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

I call next week...


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2
dns dns dns 5.46 dns
ill do more later


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> 2x2
> dns dns dns 5.46 dns
> ill do more later


 
You randomly chose the 4th scramble to do...?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2011)

i saw a 4 move scramble

edit
2:51.64 DNF - 2 twisted corners, 3 edges
4:09.53 DNF - 3 edges, 2 flipped edges
3:49.73 PB!!
22.43 DNF - i didnt like this scramble
3:57.13 DNF - 4 edges - messed up edge flip


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i saw a 4 move scramble



THAT IS SO BRADY!!!!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2

number of times: 3/5
best time: 5.06
worst time: 1:51.99

current avg5: DNF (σ = 75.67)
best avg5: DNF (σ = 75.67)

session avg: DNF (σ = 75.67)
session mean: 1:01.72

1:51.99, DNF(46.87), DNF(1:16.39), 5.06, 1:08.10


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I call next week... *Sorry, didn't realize you wanted to take over *


 


RyanReese09 said:


> You randomly chose the 4th scramble to do...? *It was a 4 move scramble*


 


vcuber13 said:


> 3:49.73 PB!! *Good job!*
> 22.43 DNF - i didnt like this scramble *So you just started memo and then stopped midway through? lol*


 
So next week Ryan is taking over (since I overlooked his post saying he's taking over)
Also, the 4 move scramble was given by the official WCA scrambler (the only one that isn't official are 3x3, but it was from WCA site regardless)


----------



## aronpm (Sep 6, 2011)

Gonna assume the format is just best solve out of the five.

*2x2*: 25.18, 14.48, 19.82, 12.56, DNF(20.65) => *12.56*
*3x3*: DNF(47.40), 25.54, 46.49, DNF(32.29), DNF(42.22) => *25.54*
*4x4*: DNF(3:10.42), DNF(3:02.80), DNF(3:33.87), 3:43.17, DNF(3:35.51) => *3:43.17*
*5x5*:


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 6, 2011)

2x2: 1:37.60, DNF,DNF, 6.96, DNF= 6.96
3x3: DNF off by 3 edges, DNF off by 2 twisted corners, 5:38.56 thought I was gonna fail, 6:36.43 (messy everything), DNF.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, this week was so bad. Especially 5x5x5 - it was truly depressing.

Week 36
*2x2x2: 29.03*
31.44, 29.71, 31.58, DNF, 29.03
Comment: I tried speedBLD on the fourth one. Total failure.

*3x3x3: 1:21.08*
1:36.44, 1:21.08, DNF [1:48.19, scrambled], 1:50.84, DNF [2:46.63, 4E]

*4x4x4: 7:24.30*
DNF [7:32.08, 4:04, 2X], DNF [7:26.24, 4:07, 3C], 7:24.30 [4:14], 7:39.57 [3:56], DNF [8:10.42, 3:56, 2C]

*5x5x5: DNF*
DNF [15:20.35, 8:42, 3W], DNF [14:02.89, 6:38, 2E], DNF [12:33.67, 6:29, 3C], DNF [15:43.41, 8:25, 3E], DNF [15:35.56, 8:49, 3X]
Comment: All five off by 3 pieces or less, all five sub-16, all five DNF. Just ridiculous. The third one was one of my fastest attempts ever.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't do much, I know. But it's better than not submitting anything at all I say.

*3x3x3:* 2:03.66 DNS DNS DNS DNS
*5x5x5:* 13:41.07 DNS DNS DNS DNS


----------



## Norbi (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2:58.22, 57.26, 53.38, 43.95, 35.14, ==>35.14 good.
3x3:1:55.08, 1:36.06, 2:12.97, DNF, DNF ==>1:36.06 Nice


----------



## Jakube (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 33.63, 28.85, 42.13, DNF(55.08), DNF(59.48) = *33.63*
*3x3x3:* 1:28.40, 1:16.66, 1:34.51, 1:29.74, 1:31.76 = *1:16.66*
*4x4x4:* DNF(8:41.27)[3:36], DNF(8:06.74)[3:09], 6:25.95[2:37], 7:16.25[3:42], DNF(8:14.16)[4:14] =* 6:25.95*
*5x5x5:* 15:53.64[7:31], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *15:53.64*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Last day everyone.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 10, 2011)

*Results*

I know it's a little early, but I probably won't remember later tonight 


Week 36 Results

2x2
1) Pandadudex96 - 1:51.99, DNF, DNF, 5.06, 1:08.10 = 5.06
2) vcuber13 - DNS, DNS, DNS, 5.46, DNS = 5.46
3) BC1997 - 1:37.60, DNF,DNF, 6.96, DNF = 6.96
4) aronpm - 25.18, 14.48, 19.82, 12.56, DNF = 12.56
5) Mike Hughey - 31.44, 29.71, 31.58, DNF, 29.03 = 29.03
6) Jakube - 33.63, 28.85, 42.13, DNF, DNF = 33.63
7) Norbi - 58.22, 57.26, 53.38, 43.95, 35.14 = 35.14

3x3
1) aronpm - DNF, 25.54, 46.49, DNF, DNF = 25.54
2) Jakube - 1:28.40, 1:16.66, 1:34.51, 1:29.74, 1:31.76 = 1:16.66
3) Mike Hughey - 1:36.44, 1:21.08, DNF, 1:50.84, DNF = 1:21.08
4) MatsBergsten - 2:11.04, 1:25.12, 2:31.15, DNF, DNF = 1:25.12
5) Norbi - 1:55.08, 1:36.06, 2:12.97, DNF, DNF = 1:36.06
6) cmhardw - 2:03.66, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = 2:03.66
7) vcuber - DNF, DNF, 3:49.73, DNF, DNF = 3:49.73
8) BC1997 - DNF, DNF, 5:38.56, 6:36.43, DNF = 5:38.56
9) theZcuber - DNF, DNF, DNF, 13:08, DNF = 13:08.xx

4x4
1) aronpm - DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:43.17, DNF = 3:43.17
2) Jakube - DNF, DNF, 6:25.95, 7:16.25, DNF = 6:25.95
3) MatsBergsten - DNF, 6:35.26, DNF, 8:13.12, DNF = 6:35.26
4) Mike Hughey - DNF, DNF, 7:24.30, 7:39.57, DNF = 7:24.30

5x5
1) cmhardw - 13:41.07, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = 13:41.07
2) MatsBurgsten - 16:22.12, DNF, 15:36.37, DNF, DNF = 15:36.37
3) Jakube - 15:53.64, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = 15:53.64
4) Mike Hughey - DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


Week 37
Just kidding. It's Ryan's week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 10, 2011)

I did some solves too 

*3x3BLD:* 2:11.04 [ 41], 1:25.12 [ 25], 2:31.15 [ 1:07], DNF [1:35.50, 34], DNF [1:47.33, 38] = *1:25.12*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [5:51.76, 3:20], 6:35.26 [ 3:45], DNF [6:38.70, 3:04], 8:13.12 [ 5:00], DNF [8:40.82, 5:05] = *6:35.26*
*5x5BLD:* 16:22.12 [ 9:15], DNF [14:42.70, 8:17], 15:36.37 [ 9:13], DNF [15:59.16, 7:19], DNF [16:02.01, 9:00] = *15:36.37*



You have sorted Mike too low in 3x3. 

@Mike, too bad about the 5x5, it's frustrating


----------



## cubernya (Sep 10, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> I did some solves too
> 
> *3x3BLD:* 2:11.04 [ 41], 1:25.12 [ 25], 2:31.15 [ 1:07], DNF [1:35.50, 34], DNF [1:47.33, 38] = *1:25.12*
> *4x4BLD:* DNF [5:51.76, 3:20], 6:35.26 [ 3:45], DNF [6:38.70, 3:04], 8:13.12 [ 5:00], DNF [8:40.82, 5:05] = *6:35.26*
> *5x5BLD:* 16:22.12 [ 9:15], DNF [14:42.70, 8:17], 15:36.37 [ 9:13], DNF [15:59.16, 7:19], DNF [16:02.01, 9:00] = *15:36.37*


 
Added to results


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Week 37!*​

*Shameless Hijack*
Welcome to Week 37! There are 200 scrambles below. The goal is to just get the fastest time. With 200 scrambles, a good scramble is sure to be in there.

This rewards:
1. Patience. Doing so many scrambles will surely yield good results.
2. Improvement-if doing 200 scrambles doesn't make you faster, I don't know what to say .

The scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U' D' B2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 L' R F' R2 D' F' R L2 B' L' B U B' D' U' L D'
2. D L2 D2 U' B' D2 L U2 R U' R2 L2 F R B U' R B U2 R' U' R' F' B2 D'
3. B' L' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U' F' L2 U L' B2 D' U' F' L D' B' R U2 B' R D2
4. B' U2 F2 B2 U2 B' R B2 F' D' R L D U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D' B D L' B2 D
5. U B U D2 B F R2 F2 D' L' B' D U' F' R B' L2 U R' L' D L2 R F' U'
6. F' L' B2 D' F2 B R' U2 F2 D' R D2 L' F' B2 R2 L' F B2 L2 U2 L' R2 B U'
7. L2 U2 B' R D2 B' L R' U R F2 D' R2 F U2 B' R' U2 F U2 F U2 B2 R' F
8. R2 U B L2 R2 D B' L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R' D R U2 D2 R' U2 B D' U' L
9. R' L F B' U2 F2 U B D B' F' D2 F2 L2 B' U D2 F U2 R2 L' F R' L U'
10. B R F2 B2 U' R' B R' L' U' B U R2 L' B R' L U L' D' R' D2 U' L2 F2
11. U2 R L2 B R' B R' D2 B' R2 D F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L F' R2 B2 D2 L
12. B' F' U2 L' B D F' U' B D2 B' F D F2 R B' L U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R' B2
13. F B D B' F R' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R L D' L2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B' F2 L' B2 L
14. L' D' L2 R D F L2 U' D' B R U2 B F2 R D L' R' U D L2 F U L' D'
15. U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L' B U F U R L2 B2 L U' F2 B2 D' R' U B' D'
16. L' F' B2 D' U B2 D' L' B' U F2 B R' L U2 F2 U2 L2 F U R2 F2 B' R2 L'
17. D2 R' U' D' F2 R' L' F L' D' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B U' D R D R2 F2 D B D2
18. B2 R L2 U L2 B L F2 R F2 D F L F R' L' D R' U' R' B U B' U L2
19. R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 F' B2 U' L' F D' U' R B' D B' U2 L B D2 B' L2
20. R' B L' D B' D2 B F D' B2 R' B F2 D U L2 R F2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 R U
21. F L2 U' L' D F' B L2 F' R' F R F R2 F' U2 R2 L' F2 U2 R' D U' F2 L
22. L' D L' D R U D B2 R' F' U D' R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 F' B' D R2 F2 L'
23. B2 D2 B' U2 F' U F2 U2 R D2 L2 D L D F D R U' B' L B D' R' D U2
24. F B R2 F2 R' L' F R U' R' F U2 L' B' F' U' F' D' U R' U2 D' B F D2
25. F U' D L U2 B' F R L U' F' R2 D R' L2 B2 U B2 R F2 U L2 F B L2
26. R B2 F2 D' F' L B D F2 L B2 L' D U' F U R D' L F U D' L' U F2
27. R2 F R D' L U D F2 B2 R2 L' F B2 R' B2 L F2 U' B' D R B F' R F2
28. D' B L U' D' B' F U' D' L2 B2 L F2 D2 L B U D F' U' B U R' B' U2
29. R' F L B L U' F2 D U' L B F L U2 L2 B' F' R' U L F D U' B2 L'
30. F2 U2 L2 B L U' L D' B R U' L2 U' D2 B' F2 L' D' L' B' L2 F2 R' U2 D2
31. R B' L2 D U L F' D2 R F' D B' L' B L2 F2 U2 B D L' F U' R' L2 B2
32. F' U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B' L R' B F2 R2 B D' U' L R' F2 L' R' U B2 L' F2 L2
33. U2 L B' R2 L' B' U2 L2 R2 F D B F2 D' B R' U' F R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 R2
34. R D' F' D2 B F D' R' U' B L2 U2 F' R U B' R' F L D' B R' F U2 D2
35. R D2 L U2 L2 R' B R U2 B2 F' R' B' U' F D B L F2 B' R' F2 U' F2 B
36. L U2 D' L' U2 B2 R' U B F' D' F2 B U' D R B D' F2 L U F R2 U2 F'
37. U R' D2 U R' B2 U B' D' F2 B2 U' L U L' R2 F' U D2 R' F U2 R2 B D
38. D2 U2 L D L2 D' B D2 B D B' D' U2 R2 F2 B' U' B U' L' B' L2 R B U
39. L' U R2 D F2 R D' B R' D U F2 D2 B' D' U2 F2 R2 F' B' R2 B L B U'
40. F' L' F' L2 R F B R2 L D' R L2 F2 U' D L F L2 F2 B' L' B2 R2 D2 F'
41. F' D2 L D2 L' F2 B U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' L D L2 R U2 D' B R L' D2 U B2
42. L2 R' U R' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L F R' B U L' F B2 R D B' U D2 F D2
43. D' U' R U' B' F' U2 B R' D2 U' R' U D' R' D F D' U2 L' B2 U' D2 L2 B'
44. D2 R L D2 L2 U B' L' R' F D R U' L' D2 R2 F2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R2 F' L2
45. R U B F2 D' L B' F' R D2 F R L2 D' F2 D2 F' B2 U L U F' U' L2 U2
46. F2 L2 B' R' F' D2 F2 L U' B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 U F R B2 D U F' U
47. F' R L' B L R' D2 L2 F' B R' F D L F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B F2
48. L U2 D2 L B2 D' U2 F' D' R2 B' D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F L2 D' R D' L' D'
49. R' F2 D' R' F' U2 F' D2 F L' D2 R U F' D' U2 F2 D' B2 R D2 B R' F R
50. B2 U2 D2 R L' U L2 B' D B' L D2 B D' F' L' D' F' B2 U F L B' R' B2
51. R2 F2 B' L R D' F' U' R' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 F U B' F' L2 B' R2 L U' F D
52. B2 U R2 D2 R' L' B R' D' F' U2 R U B2 L U2 L D R2 U' R' L2 F U' D
53. U' F' L2 D L2 D R' F' D2 R2 F' L2 R U R2 D' L D' U' B D2 R2 U' D2 B
54. L2 R F L' R F' L2 U L2 U F L' B L D' F2 U' R' L2 U' D2 R B2 F R2
55. D' L F' L2 B F D R' L U F' L D B L2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R U2 F R F
56. F2 L2 B F' D2 B' F2 U' D F' B L' R U R L2 F' D' U' B F L' D' U B
57. D R2 U D2 B' F' R2 L U F2 L2 B D2 U B D' U2 R' U2 F2 B' R2 L' U' F
58. F2 B2 L' F B2 U L U2 D' L B D2 B' D B R B2 L R' U2 L' F' U' D2 B2
59. F' B2 U' L D' B2 F2 U2 R B U R' L' D2 F B R B F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D'
60. F' U F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D F R L B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D R B D' F2 L2 R U2 L2
61. U L' F2 R2 F' R' L2 B U' L D' F' U2 R D U F U' R2 D' F2 U R B U'
62. R' B2 D2 F U' R U2 R F U F B' R' U L2 R B2 L2 B2 F U L2 D2 F' D'
63. U R' D2 R F' D' R B U' L2 U B' D' F2 B2 R B2 F D2 U F2 U F2 D R'
64. L2 R2 D L F2 D2 R' B2 U D2 R' L2 U2 F2 B D U2 F' L F' R2 F' U B L'
65. D2 R2 F' B U2 R' B2 R2 D' L2 R B2 F2 L' F D U F2 B2 R' F' D L F2 D'
66. B F' L' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' L F B L2 U' F' D U F2 D2 B F' R' U
67. B R D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F L F D' L' R' U2 L B L' B' D B' D' B L' R' B
68. U2 D' L R2 U F2 L R U' D2 B2 L' F U2 B U L U' F2 L B2 D2 F' D F
69. B U R2 U2 R' B2 F' R2 U' R B' U' D R' L2 D2 F B' L2 F' L B L F' U2
70. D' R D2 B U F B' R L' U2 B' L2 U2 F R' U' L2 D2 R2 L' D' F2 U2 D2 B2
71. B2 L' R' F' L2 B2 L' D' R2 D R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F D' U R2 F' U B D B U'
72. R B' D' R' L' D2 F' U2 L D' B U' R2 B D B D F2 L2 F' R2 B2 L F' U
73. U2 R2 F2 R D L B2 D' F' D' L2 D2 B F2 R F R2 U L R2 F' U2 R U' D
74. R' U D2 F2 R D' R F' D2 U' B2 L F' U' D' F U' B2 U R' D' U L F2 D
75. L R2 D2 L D U' B L2 B F2 L2 B U2 B D' U2 F' L' B U2 R' U' B D R
76. D2 R2 L2 U2 R' U2 B L B F R' F2 R2 L' F2 R B2 R B' F2 D' B D2 B2 R2
77. D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' B F' D L2 F' U' B L2 U2 B2 R L' D' F'
78. D U2 L R' B' U B2 F2 L B2 L' B' U F' L D2 F' U' B2 R L2 F L D2 R2
79. D2 B' L2 U' F' L U F' B' L' U F2 B2 U' R2 U B' R F' R' U2 L F2 D' R2
80. L' D2 F U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' B D' F U D' R2 L2 B' R' B' D L' F D
81. F2 R B L2 B' L U' L' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' L D' U2 F2 D B' L D R' B2
82. B' L' R2 B D' R2 L D' L B2 D2 F B U2 R' U L B2 F' R' B D' F' R B
83. L B' D' B R B D' U' B F' R' D2 F' U F2 U R' F2 R' L2 U' R B2 U R'
84. B2 L' B F2 L' B' U' R' F' B' D2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U D' F' L R' D2 R F2
85. F2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R F B2 U F' U2 L U B2 F2 L' B' R B' U'
86. R' B' D U2 B' U R' D2 B' F' U B' D' U B2 D L D' R' U' D2 F2 R F2 L
87. B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F D2 R' F' B' U2 L2 B D2 U' L2 D' F L' B' U' D' F2 B'
88. D' F D' U2 R2 L' B2 F' L F2 L' U B2 L R2 D U2 R' D F2 U' F2 U R L2
89. R' B2 L2 U' D2 L B' L2 R' B' F R2 L F2 R' L B F R F D' B' R2 D2 B'
90. L' D2 B U L' F' U2 L' B' L B D F2 D R2 D2 L2 R D U2 L D2 B F' D
91. R D2 F' U2 F2 U R2 U L' B R' F' R D L B' F' U F2 U' R' B' F2 R B'
92. D R U' L2 B2 L B2 D2 U2 B' L' R2 F D L2 R U R' L F2 D L2 D U2 L
93. R' F2 B' R F' B2 R2 L F2 U' R B U' B2 D' R B2 U2 B2 L R D B' F' R2
94. R2 L B U2 B L2 U B2 F' U R B' L' R' D' B' R' D2 F' D2 L F U2 F' L2
95. D2 B' D U' L2 B2 R D2 U2 F R D2 U' B2 F2 L R2 D' F D' R' B2 R2 L2 F
96. L U' R2 B D2 R' B U' F L R F' U2 D' R' D2 F B' L' R' D2 U L F' U
97. D2 L R U2 D' B2 D L' D2 B2 D U R U' F2 U' L D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' L' U'
98. L' U D L B2 R D2 L' F L2 R' B D2 U' L2 R F B' U2 R B2 F2 R' D L
99. F' R2 F U D' F D L D2 L U' D' L B F R' D2 U' B U2 D' F' U L R2
100. U F' R2 D' R L B2 U2 F2 D' R U' L R D' F' B2 U2 L2 R F R B F' L
101. R2 L2 B U F2 D B2 U2 B' L' B U D' R2 D' F L F' B' R' D R D2 U B
102. D L2 B' F2 D' F' D F L' U B L R' B' R L D F R' L2 F2 B2 U2 F' R
103. B R' U L' U2 L R2 D2 B2 U B F' R' D U2 B' D2 B' D' L2 R' F2 D F' B
104. R B' U' F' D2 L2 D L' F' B2 D' B2 D L B' L' B' F2 R2 L' U2 B' F U B'
105. F2 D U R' U2 B F R' D U' B' U2 B' R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' B R' F' B2 R F2
106. U2 D2 F2 D2 L' U B F' L' D2 R' D2 U2 F U2 D2 R' L B R' U R2 L' F2 L'
107. R' F2 L F' D F B2 R F2 D2 U' F2 L' R' D' B2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L F'
108. R F2 R' F2 D' U2 L' B' L2 B' U B D' B L' B2 R' D B' U2 D B R D' L2
109. F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 F R U L' F D2 U' L2 R U' R' F' R D B2 F'
110. B2 D' U L2 D B' D2 R' L' U B2 U' R' D' L2 D' L D F R U B' L' U2 R2
111. R' D L' B2 L B' R D' B' R F' D2 L U2 B2 D2 U L' F B R2 L' F B' D2
112. B D B' D L2 R2 U F D2 U B2 L2 B F U' L2 F L2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B D
113. D' F' U2 D2 F U B2 R' B D' U F' D R' D B2 D' R L' D2 B' F' D R L'
114. F R2 D' B2 U R' U L' B' L2 U D2 B2 U R B2 U D' B L2 B' U L2 B2 L'
115. R' D2 B F2 D' F2 D U B F2 D' B2 F' L' R2 B2 D2 U B D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2
116. L2 R2 F U2 B' R L U' F2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R L' F' U' D' R2 L2 F' U' L B'
117. U' F U' D B2 L2 U' L F' U L2 F' L R B' L' B' D' U2 B2 L U2 L D2 B2
118. B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' F' L' R' F R2 U2 D L2 F2 U' D2 R L' D' F' L' R
119. D2 B' L D B2 F U2 L U2 D B' L2 D L2 F2 B' L' U B' R L U B' R L2
120. L U' F2 L2 U B2 R' U' B D2 R' B F' L' U R' D F2 U L2 F' R' D' B' F2
121. L' B R' B' D' U' B2 U L' B F R' B R' D B2 R2 F D' U' B D R2 U2 D2
122. U L B2 F' D2 U F B D' U2 F' U2 B2 U B R2 B' L U F2 D' U B2 R' U
123. D F2 D2 R' U R' F2 R F2 D2 B' U L' D2 U2 F L D' F2 D L2 R' F R L'
124. D2 B' L U2 B2 R' L2 F' B2 L2 F' L' B' D2 L2 R D B L2 D B' R B2 U' L
125. U B' L R' D U' B' U2 L2 D' B U2 R B D' L B' U' L' B' L2 F R L' D'
126. B R' B' D' B R' F2 L' U D' B2 D F' R' F2 D' F L B' U' L2 F2 B U' F'
127. U F2 D2 R' D' B2 R B2 U' L2 R2 U' D' L B' F L2 U B' U2 D' L' B' U B'
128. L2 U2 R L F U2 L U L2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 B2 U' L B' U B' R2 U L2 D L'
129. B2 U' L2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D L D' L D2 F' R B L2 B' U' B R2
130. D2 U' L2 F2 R' D' F' B2 R D' F' L' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B L' U' B' R U D L2
131. B2 L B2 R2 L D' L2 U' F2 L' U L2 B L' F R L2 D' F2 R' L U2 B' R' F'
132. L2 F2 B U F U B2 L2 F U B' L D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' R D B2 U2 F' R2 D'
133. B R' B' U' L2 U R B2 D' L' U2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L' D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L F2
134. B2 F D' U B' U' F2 L2 D' R' B2 D U' L U L D' R' B L R' F L2 R B
135. D' B' U L F B D2 U R2 U2 R' L' U B' R U F2 D2 L' B' R' F2 B2 U R
136. U' F L' F R' U' L F' L2 D' F L F' L F' R B2 L2 B2 D' R L2 U L' U
137. B2 U L D2 B' D' L F U' L U R2 D2 B2 R D' F2 R F R2 F2 L' F' U2 L2
138. D L' B' U2 F2 L U R B' D F' U2 L B R2 D F' L D2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 B
139. R' U2 F B2 R' B' R U L U' F' L' B2 U L2 D2 F' B2 U R F L' U L' U'
140. B' D F' L2 U2 R' F U2 B2 L' D R B2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B2 L2 F' D' U2 R' B'
141. D2 L' D U2 B' R2 L' D L R B D2 U L B2 U B D U2 F2 D' B2 R F' D'
142. F U B R2 D F2 B2 D R' D2 U2 B' F2 L D L B U2 L2 U L F' D2 B' R
143. B2 D2 B2 L2 F' L B2 F2 U' R L2 F D' R' L U2 F2 L' D' U R B R' B' D2
144. B R' L B F2 U2 L' U' R' U' F2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R U R' L' F' B U2 D' F2
145. D' B' D2 U L2 U R' F U' F2 U2 R L B R F' U' B L U' R2 F' R2 B U2
146. D' B' D' L2 B' L U F2 R' U F' B2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 D' U2 F' U2 D2 R' D
147. F' R2 D2 R' L2 B2 F R2 B2 L U B F' U' D L B2 R2 L U L2 B' U' D' F2
148. L U2 R' U2 L U2 F' R D R2 B' L' B2 F' D' F2 U' B' U2 B D2 B R B2 F2
149. F' U2 F2 B D2 L2 B' R L B F2 R2 F2 B R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R F2 B'
150. B' F2 L R2 F2 R B2 F D' L' B R L D' B L' U2 B' R2 L' F D F2 L' U'
151. R L B U F U' B' R U2 D F U' D B2 F2 U B F D' F2 D2 F2 U' F' U'
152. L U' L2 D2 L F' R' L B R' L2 D2 R2 U2 D' L D' L2 R' B U L2 D2 R2 U
153. U L' F R' U2 R B2 U R' L' F' D U2 L' F2 U2 L R' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B
154. F B2 D L' D' B2 U2 F U' L2 F' B' L2 F2 R B F' L2 R2 B U2 R2 D U' F'
155. B' L' B2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L R D R' U' D L2 B' D2 F' R' B U R' B U D'
156. R2 F' R' B F' U2 B2 L2 F2 R L F2 B U2 L' B U' D L' U' B' L B' D2 U
157. F2 U' R' U2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B U F U2 R' B2 L R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' R B' L'
158. B2 L' R2 D' B F2 D U2 F' L2 R' F' L' F' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U D
159. D L U' B' F2 D' F U' B' R2 D2 L' R' F' B' R2 U' D2 F' L2 B D' L2 U2 B2
160. B R2 L U F2 R' U' L R' D L' F2 B R' D L' U2 F2 B D' U' L B' L U'
161. B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U L U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R L' B2 R2 D' B' R2 L' F2 B D
162. D U' R2 F' D' F U2 R2 F R' F' D F D' L2 F2 U L U R' L B L R2 B'
163. F' B2 D' L' R D2 U' R2 U' D F R2 U D B2 R' F' D' B' D R' U' F2 R D2
164. F U B' U R2 F D' U2 B' D U2 F2 L' D2 F B' D R' F2 U' D L D' B' L2
165. F' U L' B2 R2 L D L2 U F2 D' L2 U F R2 B2 L F2 D L U2 R F L2 D
166. R2 F2 L' R' D B' U2 L' D' F B U2 D B' L' U2 F2 L' B' U' R' F2 D' L2 U'
167. D' R' U' L2 U F2 U2 R D U2 B D2 R2 L2 F U B' R' B' U L F' U2 R2 F
168. D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R' U2 B' D2 L B U' R2 L' U' D2 F U' D2 L F L' F
169. F U D F' R' U R' L' U' F B D2 F D F2 L' B R B2 U2 L F' U L2 U'
170. B2 L2 D2 L' D' L R' D2 B F' U F B2 R2 B2 F R F2 B' D2 R' D B D' B
171. F' B2 L B' D U F' B' D' F U2 L' U2 R' D L2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 F' U' D' L2
172. R' B' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B U' R B' U2 L B2 U L2 F2 D F' R U2 R B' L2 U2
173. L' F R F R2 U F' D2 L' R D2 B F' U2 D L' F D2 L' U' L F' U' B' L
174. B2 R' L' B' D' L2 F R' U2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 B' L2 F' R' L2 D F2 L2 U' D F
175. U R2 D' R2 F' D R L2 U' B2 U' B U2 F D R' L2 U B F' D2 U2 B2 R' D
176. D B' F D2 B' F2 L D F D' B L R' D L B R2 D U2 L B L2 D' L2 B2
177. L D L' B F U' B' F' D2 L' U2 R2 D' F R' D' F' B2 L2 U R' U L D2 L'
178. B' R2 D' L2 U F B2 U2 D2 R U2 D' R' F2 L B' L' D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2
179. F' B2 R2 L2 F2 L' B' F D' F2 D' R2 L D' F' D2 U L' U2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' F2
180. L' F' R2 F B2 D F R2 U D L' F' L R U B' U' B D B' L D F2 U2 D'
181. D2 U F' R2 F2 L' U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U L F2 U' L2 F R B' L R2 D' L2
182. D' F B D2 F L2 F' R F2 L2 R2 D' U' L F2 U2 D' F' D U2 F2 D' B L' R
183. F R2 U' D2 F2 L R' U2 D B F2 R' D2 R' D' L2 R U D' F' R2 U L' R D2
184. R U2 R' U2 B' F R2 D' R2 D' U' L U D' L2 F2 B U2 L2 U' R2 F L2 R D
185. U F' L' U L2 D' U L' F2 U' D2 F2 D' F2 U' D L' F2 B2 R B2 L' U R2 L
186. F U' D2 B' R2 B2 U R2 L' F D2 R2 U' D' F R D L' F' L2 B' R D R' B
187. U' F B2 U F D B D' L' R' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L' F2 L' F2 L B' L' D' U
188. F' B D2 R2 B L2 F2 L' U L' U' R2 D F' B2 R U2 F D2 B L' R2 B2 R2 L
189. R2 U' L' R' B L' F B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 R' D' L F2 B' L R U' F' D U
190. D' L B U2 L2 B F2 D' L' F' D L2 B' F' L D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U L' R2 F' B'
191. L B F2 R' B2 F' L D' R U' D2 B' D2 R2 B' D' U F' D2 F' U F' L U' R2
192. D2 R2 D U' R' U2 L' R D L D' R2 U' R2 F U2 F R' U B' F' R D' U2 L'
193. U' B2 D2 F2 L' D2 B U2 D2 F' U2 B2 F L2 U B F U2 R' U' R L D2 U L
194. L' U D' L' B2 U' B' U D' R' L U R' U D' F R2 U F2 L' D R U2 D L
195. R' D B R B R F' D L B' F' L2 R' U D B U2 F B R F R F2 D R2
196. U R' B R' F L' D2 U F L' F2 U' F' D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B F' U2 R2
197. L F' B' L2 U2 L2 F B L' U2 F L U' R F2 B L2 B U2 D F' B D2 L' B
198. L' R' D' L D2 F2 R2 L D' L' R2 U2 L D R D F' D' B R' D' F' L2 D' L2
199. D' F' U' D' F' L F D2 L U' D B R2 B F L2 U2 F' D B F R' B2 R B'
200. L F2 L2 F L B2 F2 U' F2 D' L' U2 L B' F R2 D U' L' B R L' U2 B' F2



Oh, and here are some 4/5 BLD scrambles. Normal rules.

4BLD
1) Fw R F B' D' B' Fw2 U Uw2 D Rw2 R' B' Rw2 L2 F' Rw Uw F2 L Uw L' B' R Uw R2 F' D Fw2 L B' D Uw Rw' U' D F' U2 L' R'
2) Uw R' B2 L F2 R Fw2 F2 D Rw' F B Fw Uw' Rw R L2 F2 Rw' U' Uw2 Fw2 R F Uw R Rw F B U F' Rw' R2 Fw2 D F' Uw' Fw2 R B2
3) B' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw L' F2 D' B' Rw Fw L2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw' B2 Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' B2 U L2 Rw' B F D2 B2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R U2 D2
4) R2 U L R B' F2 R2 Fw2 F R2 B U' Fw2 Rw B2 L2 F2 Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 Rw' D Fw2 L' D2 L' Fw2 U' B Fw2 R' D2 R' F2 Uw2 U' L F2 B
5) B2 R U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' D F2 R2 Rw B Rw' Uw B2 F2 U' R' Rw' Fw D' Fw' D2 U Rw Uw Fw B R Uw' Fw' U R2 Rw B2 U2 B2 L F L2 D2

5BLD
1) Lw2 F2 U' Dw' Bw2 Dw L U2 Dw' Fw' B Rw2 U2 R2 U' B2 Dw Rw Bw F R' Fw' Lw' Fw2 U L R' Uw Rw Fw' Bw L R Lw2 F' Fw D' Dw2 Fw' Bw2 D' Dw' L2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 U2 L2 U L2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 U' B2 Lw D' Dw' Uw
2) R Lw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw Lw2 B Bw' L2 Uw2 U D Lw2 L2 Uw2 Fw U Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 F Fw' R Uw2 F' D2 R Fw Lw2 R Rw' F2 Bw' Dw' B U Bw F R' Dw R2 D2 Rw Lw' F' R2 Bw B2 U R2 F2 L D F B2 R2
3) Bw' U' F Dw Lw Fw L Uw' L2 R D2 B' R2 L' B2 Uw' U' D Lw2 Uw2 F' Bw Uw F' B2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Dw U Rw2 B Lw' B' Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw2 B Lw' Dw F2 L' Rw' U2 Fw2 U R F2 Lw' R' D Dw Uw L' Lw' F' Dw R2 Uw'
4) Dw2 R Fw2 Dw' F2 Fw' R' Uw' F' R Rw' D' B' L2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 U' Dw' Rw' D F U F Fw' U' B R L2 Uw' U' F Bw' Uw2 Fw' R' Fw R F' Rw' F U D Bw' B2 Uw' F2 R Lw F Uw2 R Uw2 L2 B2 Uw Fw Uw Fw' B2
5) B2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Lw Dw Rw' Uw' B' Bw2 Lw2 F U' R' Rw D Lw' L2 U2 Uw' Bw Fw2 R2 Fw' Bw' Dw L Uw Lw F' Rw' B Rw R' Dw' Lw B F' R2 F' B Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 D Lw B Fw' Lw Bw Lw' R' Uw' U2 R Uw2


*For reference, this round begins Saturday, September 10th, and will end next Sunday, the 18th.*


----------



## cubernya (Sep 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *Shameless Hijack*


 
Nice



RyanReese09 said:


> Welcome to Week 28! There are 200 scrambles below. The goal is to just get the fastest time. With 200 scrambles, a good scramble is sure to be in there.



1) It's week 37 
2) Are you trying to kill my memory????!!!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 10, 2011)

Can I do next week?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> There are 200 scrambles below.
> ...
> Improvement-if doing 200 scrambles doesn't make you faster, I don't know what to say .



Yay! I think I actually did improve a bit the last time we had some many scrambles! I'm totally in for this race!



RyanReese09 said:


> Oh, and here are some 4/5 BLD scrambles. Normal rules.
> ...
> *List of Scrambles*



Thank you!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I copied that from my hijack of week 28. I just modified some things and got new scrambles, etc.



Keroma12 said:


> Can I do next week?


 
Noone is going to stop you .



cmhardw said:


> Yay! I think I actually did improve a bit the last time we had some many scrambles! I'm totally in for this race!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 
Great .


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 10, 2011)

Solved: 2/9 - terrible, I'm not even going for speed
Best Time: 2:47.93 - great


Spoiler



1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 3:29.38
5. DNF (complete fail)
6. 2:47.93
7. DNF (2:25, forgot to execute one edge)
8. DNF (100% scrambled)
9. DNF
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> You have sorted Mike too low in 3x3.


Thanks for noticing. I fixed it. It made me feel better about my pathetic performance in big cubes this week.



MatsBergsten said:


> @Mike, too bad about the 5x5, it's frustrating


Yes, thanks for understanding. It was so frustrating - I got all three in the weekly, and then missed all five here. If only one of those could have been one of these instead!  Hopefully next week.

@Ryan: Thanks very much. I've been looking for an excuse to do a whole bunch of 3x3x3 BLD solves. But I guess a mere 200 will have to do. 

@theZcuber: I fixed it.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 11, 2011)

*3BLD:*
Solved: 144/200 (72%)
*Best time: 1:02.47* Scramble Nr. 112
Best avg5: 1:19.62
Best avg12: 1:28.32 


Spoiler



1:21.49, 1:31.76, 1:27.19, DNF(1:44.96), 1:44.20, 1:29.47, 1:31.24, 1:49.76, 1:41.59, 1:50.17, DNF(1:29.78), 1:25.40, 1:22.39, DNF(1:23.17), DNF(1:42.84), 1:42.59, 1:19.91, 1:48.54, DNF(1:35.12), DNF(1:31.10), DNF(1:12.56), DNF(1:34.48),1:20.90, 1:14.46, 1:27.13, DNF(1:27.79), 1:22.82, DNF(1:40.87), 1:30.14, 1:20.20, 1:32.40, DNF(1:23.97), 1:28.83, DNF(1:51.66), 1:51.61, 1:11.85, *1:23.00, 1:17.77, 1:32.83, 1:18.08, 1:10.32*, DNF(1:16.35), 1:12.94, 1:27.89, DNF(1:27.42), 1:29.46, 1:25.75, 1:47.86, DNF(1:40.46), 1:21.75, 1:35.52, 1:23.11, 1:45.45, 1:46.33, 1:15.92, 1:23.59, DNF(1:26.97), 1:23.88, 1:32.49, 1:16.46, DNF(2:17.52), 1:34.54, 1:24.23, DNF(1:36.05), DNF(1:57.96), 1:38.64, 1:28.35, 1:32.03, 1:36.92, 1:11.18, 1:38.81, DNF(1:41.60), 1:51.72, DNF(1:53.26), DNF(2:14.29), DNF(1:15.83), 1:27.84, *1:20.88, DNF(1:42.93), 1:34.65, 1:33.59, 1:29.14, 1:24.73, 1:08.00, 1:11.58, 1:31.40, 1:48.43, 1:21.98, 1:26.84*, 1:45.65, 1:42.09, DNF(1:35.35), 1:18.76, 1:26.81, 1:34.45, 1:13.82, DNF(1:36.30), DNF(1:18.71), 1:18.70, 1:24.89, DNF(1:39.54), 1:33.05, 1:44.88, DNF(1:25.47), 1:38.64, 1:21.40, DNF(1:44.61), 1:22.60, 1:32.77, 1:27.76, 1:23.42, 1:02.47, DNF(1:24.01), 1:20.27, 1:30.62, 1:15.45, 1:36.61, 1:29.19, DNF(1:34.26), DNF(1:19.21), 1:50.17, DNF(1:19.26), DNF(1:18.80), DNF(1:29.93), 1:38.53, 1:12.18, 1:41.38, 1:34.36, 1:15.75, 1:17.92, DNF(1:14.51), 1:33.39, 1:31.98, DNF(1:32.06), DNF(1:37.77), 1:13.17, 1:31.55, DNF(1:27.11), DNF(1:33.12), 1:16.12, 1:28.91, 1:28.04, 1:13.29, 1:42.87, 1:18.67, 1:30.49, 1:28.45, 1:55.13, 1:40.47, 1:26.17, DNF(1:20.16), 1:37.55, DNF(1:45.18), 1:29.90, DNF(1:33.40), 1:20.70, 1:38.18, DNF(1:35.48), DNF(1:44.78), 1:19.39, 1:21.76, 1:34.05, 1:11.83, 1:20.77, DNF(1:41.17), DNF(1:24.14), 1:21.50, 1:30.90, 1:13.52, 1:25.59, 1:27.07+, 1:30.86, 1:20.31, 1:16.13, 1:35.55, 1:49.32, 1:49.84, DNF(1.21.68), 1:30.41, 1:21.49, 1:21.99, DNF(1:26.16), 1:23.43, 1:28.74, DNF(1:28.37), 1:12.76, 1:26.18, 1:27.61, 1:32.47, 1:18.34, 1:26.66, 1:26.66, DNF(1:26.83), 1:29.75, 1:36.22, 2:01.57, 1:29.86, 1:28.36, 1:25.37, 1:28.70


_Epic DNF!
Finally finished: 
sub1:40: 143
sub1:30: 93
sub1:20: 39
sub1:10: 2_

*4BLD:*
Solved: 0/5 (0%)
*Best time: DNF*


Spoiler



1. DNF(8:03.29)[?] some pieces
2. DNF(5:25.64)[2:24] off by two centers and two twisted corners
3. DNF(7:53.16)[3:34] off by 3 corners
4. DNF(7:01.22)[3:44] off by 3 centers
5. DNF(7:32.44)[?] off by 4 centers



*5BLD:*
Solved: 1/5 (20%)
*Best time: 17:41.84*


Spoiler



1. 17:41.84[8:30]
2. DNF(14:14.52)[6:51] off by 3 x-centers
3. DNF(13:53.96)[6:36] off by 3 + centers
4. DNF(15:46.00)[7:50] two corners twisted, wrong comm.
5. DNF(13:02.07)[6:13] off by 2 x-centers

Damn it!!! So fast times, and always a little thing is wrong.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> @Ryan: Thanks very much. I've been looking for an excuse to do a whole bunch of 3x3x3 BLD solves. But I guess a mere 200 will have to do.


 
Same, I was looking for an excuse too. I have an upcoming competition and I want to do well. I was going to do 500, but considering I work 40+ hours and school + my training, I doubt I'll be able to do much more than 200. Maybe sometime soon I can do the 500 again .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Number of times: 55/85 (64%)
Best time: 48.35
Best avg5: 59.96
Best avg12: 1:11.17

Times:


Spoiler



1. 1:14.63 
2. 59.27 
3. 1:11.27 
4. DNF(1:52.14)[2twisted. LS.slow memo]
5. 1:12.44
6. (56.29)
7. 1:12.74 
8. (DNF(1:26.54))
9. DNF(1:24.23)[3CC, 4th twisted.] 
10. 1:17.45+[last move lockup] 
11. 1:24.42[3 2 cycles are hard ] 
12. 1:20.98 
13. DNF(1:23.74)[5C] 
14. DNF(1:25.85)[3CC] 
15. DNF(1:00.58)[3 cycle edges. Post mortem shows execution error somehow. memod correctly] 
16. 1:05.34 
17. 1:11.88 
18. DNF(1:19.52)[3CE] 
19. 59.58 
20. 1:08.44 
21. (55.78) 
22. 1:06.87 
23. DNF(1:42.13)[2 twisted] 
24. 2:06.75[2 twisted, 3 cycle edges. hard scramble] 
25. (55.66[Nice scramble]) 
26. 1:11.97 
27. DNF(1:33.09)[3CC] 
28. 1:13.98 
29. 1:02.23 
30. (53.00) 
31. 1:07.95 
32. DNF(1:15.88)[3CE] 
33. DNF(1:05.33)[tried to be fancy with parity. dnfd by it.] 
34. DNF(1:41.79)[2 flipped edges] 
35. (DNF(1:14.88)[3CC. did aperm backwards. did in front of eric (sidenote)]) 
36. 1:08.36+[L slice was off, which is *whew* because my last two M2 targets were on R slice. I must have forgotten to undo a turn when I was doing M2 for L slice] 
37. 1:54.18 
38. DNF(1:39.45)[misidentified comm. thought aperm. 2 twisted.] 
39. 1:22.48 
40. 1:10.29 
*41. (48.35[****KKKKKKKK YESSSSS]) * 
42. 1:08.82 
43. DNF(1:04.06)[2 flipped edges] 
44. DNF(1:04.23)[2 twisted corners] 
45. 1:05.94 
46. 1:21.10 
47. 1:28.50 
48. DNF(54.95)[2 flipped edges] 
*49. 1:20.78 
50. 1:11.28 
51. 1:27.97 
52. 1:19.26 
53. 59.78 
54. 58.35 
55. DNF(48.73)[screwed up corner comm. not even close to being done] 
56. 1:05.52 
57. 56.02 
58. (54.12) 
59. 1:13.69 
60. 1:19.06[safety for ao12 ] * 
61. 1:26.47 
62. DNF(1:27.60)[4CC 2E] 
63. 1:08.07[most lolparity ever] 
64. (DNF(1:42.57)[the last target i shot to was wrong.]) 
65. 1:14.69 
66. 1:08.65 
67. DNF(1:19.03)[6CC] 
68. 1:06.46 
69. DNF(1:34.60)[2FE. Memo error.] 
70. 56.09 
71. DNF(1:01.16)[3CC and 4th twisted] 
72. 1:07.60 
73. 1:15.45 
74. 1:09.28 
75. (DNF(1:01.91)[forgot to flip two edges in back. grr]) 
76. 56.76 
77. DNF(1:21.38)[i thought sune twist of corners, but it was just two twisted. so DNF by 2twisted] 
78. DNF(1:07.41)[2twisted. memo] 
79. 1:24.37 
80. 1:20.35 
81. 1:12.65 
82. DNF(1:20.65)[3CC] 
83. DNF(1:18.79)[4 corners?]
84. 1:07.12 
85. (DNF(1:10.96)[twisted wrong corners])



My corners need work, when I get DNFs on corners it makes me sad . Comms are less accurate for me right now. On the 55 I memorized sub15! Slow execution though, the comms were slow and the edges had bad/slow cases for M2 :-/.

FIRST SUB50 EVER! SCRAMBLE 41!!

Yay, bolded is 1:11.17 ao12 . There is a sub1 ao5 and ao6 in there .

Did 41 each yesterday and today. Brain clearly shows me slowing down near the end parts of each day. Blegh. I definitely have improved though.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

46/103 (44.7%  )


Spoiler



34.49
30.19
28.70
37.11
DNF(35.06)
25.10
DNF(execution slip)
35.28
30.91
39.30+
DNF(memo error)
31.47
DNF(33.79)
DNF(35.97)
35.42
DNF(30.85)
DNF(34.15)
DNF(31.17)
30.50
36.39
DNF(35.31)
31.89
DNF(36.61)
DNF(33.47)
DNF(34.31)
DNF(46.00)
29.04
DNF(49.42)
33.30
DNF(34.74)
DNF(41.85)
DNF(48.95)
DNF(33.30)
45.61
DNF(47.42)
38.75
DNF(38.81)
DNF(38.13)
DNF(41.94)
DNF(40.11)
40.10
28.98
DNF(38.85)
35.09
32.94
37.92
DNF(36.80)
35.93
DNF
42.49
37.77
DNF(38.00)
32.73
DNF
33.27
DNF(37.72)
30.37
33.91
33.64
DNF(32.91)
DNF(38.68)
DNF(34.43)
43.79
DNF(43.61)
DNF(36.17)
38.92
30.65
48.18
DNF(41.01)
24.59
DNF(28.33)
DNF(30.56)
DNF
32.57
DNF(39.86)
DNF(35.15)
DNF(37.81)
30.84
DNF(36.75)
DNF
32.27
46.19
DNF(33.52)
DNF
DNF
30.49
31.83
34.08
DNF(34.32)
39.58
DNF(46.33)
DNF(42.71)
27.67
DNF(39.55)
40.84
DNF(30.99)
DNF(36.33)
DNF(28.52)
33.31
DNF
DNF(31.54)
DNF(39.09)
DNF


Best time: 24.59

First 30 were a 32.60 mean of 15/30 ^^

The accuracy at the start was really good for me (like, 8/10 or 9/12 (so the last 18 solves were 6/18 ...  ) ) but it just got worse as I went further through.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't done any BLD in a looooooooooooong while.

DNF(1:17.12), 45.17, 58.72, 59.85+, DNF(1:43.99), 1:11.21, 1:05.16, DNF(1:03.99), 42.60, DNF(1:13.81) = 42.60 best of 10 solves.

Not sure if I'm gonna continue =p


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't even start executing for most of these (well, near the start). Either messed up memo from doing them in a row or rushing. My corner memo is disgusting. I'm also really tired from work/school/gym. #25 is a pb though. M2/OP.



Spoiler



1. DNF
2. 1:47.xx
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. DNF
11. DNF
12. 2:10.39
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. DNF
16. DNF
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. 1:50.00 (parity)
21. DNF
22. DNF
23. DNF
24. DNF
25. 1:40.99 (parity)
26. DNF
27. DNF
28. DNF
29. DNF
30. 2:03.67
31. 2:30.04
32. 2:21.xx
33. 2:38.08
34. 2:12.56
35. 1:57.81 (parity)
36. 1:57.88
37. DNF
38. DNF
39. DNF
40. DNF
41. 1:50.62
42. DNF
43. DNF
44. 1:42.72 (parity)
45. DNF
46. 2:10.06 (messed up memo, had parity, and my execution had to be like 40sec. just an estimate though)
47. 2:05.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

Week 37

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:06.34*
Accuracy: 167/200 (83.5%)
Best average 3/5: 1:18.79
Best average 11/12: 1:26.48


Spoiler



DNF [1:25.72, 2E], DNF [1:18.96, 3C], 1:23.83, 1:35.81, 3:28.55, 1:28.19, 1:23.98, 1:40.70, 1:28.97, 1:40.99, 1:53.86, 1:31.57, 1:48.76, 2:10.33, 1:34.09+, 1:16.22, DNF [1:32.35, 2E], 1:51.28, 1:29.62, 1:33.46,
1:21.37, 1:40.53, 1:34.10, 1:35.90, 1:13.87, 1:24.08, 1:28.99, DNF [2:05.88, 2E], 1:44.46, 1:45.94, 1:15.25, 1:30.24, DNF [2:03.15, 5E], 1:57.82, 1:24.08, 1:11.18, 2:27.38, 1:50.42, 1:50.15, DNF [1:21.08, 7E],
1:07.24, 1:50.94, 1:30.18, DNF [1:16.47, 2C], 1:18.30, 1:38.69, 1:26.08, 1:23.16, 1:39.88, 2:06.11, 4:03.19, 1:46.20, 1:38.47, DNF [1:46.46, 3E], 1:23.05, 2:11.46, 1:39.39, 1:20.12, 2:04.91, 1:19.94,
1:51.53, 1:31.60, 1:30.62, 1:30.42, 1:17.65, DNF [1:32.90, 2E], 1:26.51, 1:36.32, 1:45.97, 1:07.65, DNF [1:44.72, 2E], 1:21.39, DNF [1:40.96, 4C 4E], 1:32.54, 1:36.05, DNF [1:16.10, 3E], 1:36.68, 1:13.91, 1:30.53, 1:38.98,
1:27.49, 2:20.17, DNF [1:25.82, 2E], 1:35.06, 1:40.33, 1:41.44, 1:13.08, 1:22.18, 1:23.40, 2:18.15, DNF [2:14.90, 3E], 1:33.35, DNF [2:04.59, 3C], 1:48.02, 2:20.35, 1:50.37, 1:22.66, 1:37.45, 1:23.28, 1:12.75,
1:22.10, 2:00.19, 1:54.92, 1:13.28, 1:22.88, 1:20.22, 1:52.81, 1:12.74, 1:29.83, 1:06.50, 1:45.76, DNF [1:00.76, 5C], 2:25.36, 1:37.43, DNF [1:09.65, 2E], 1:29.50, DNF [1:21.62, 4C 4E], 1:31.85, 1:47.22, 2:23.90,
1:47.31, 1:37.27, 1:24.56, 1:22.93, 1:45.21, 1:06.34, 2:36.63, 1:44.50, DNF [1:29.41, 6C 7E], 1:37.25, 1:15.90, 1:32.78, DNF [1:57.42, 2E], 1:46.93, 1:47.32, 1:31.64, DNF [1:31.29,3C], DNF [1:49.97, 2C 2E], 1:26.18, 1:21.43,
DNF [1:32.91, 2C 2E], 6:37.11, DNF [2:21.81, 3E], DNF [3:01.74, 3C], 1:41.90, 1:53.32, 1:43.74, 2:24.79, 1:47.50, 1:38.28, 1:27.56, 1:29.48, 2:12.58, 2:05.13, 1:34.41, 1:30.60, 1:44.56, 1:26.08, DNF [1:40.95, 2E], 1:28.00,
1:36.73, 1:40.78, 1:34.07, DNF [1:22.03, 3E], DNF [1:26.00, 3C 5E], 1:40.65, 1:32.47, 1:31.28, 1:06.93, 1:38.98, 1:53.53, 1:20.82, 1:23.65, 1:20.47, 1:18.82, DNF [1:57.39, 2C], 1:50.91, 1:25.58, 1:51.43, 1:46.14,
1:49.15, 1:30.32, DNF [1:31.90, 3C], 1:51.17, DNF [1:35.86, 3C], DNF [1:15.90, 2C], DNF [1:49.14, 3C], 1:14.59, 1:33.92, 1:24.03, 1:22.56, 1:28.48, 1:17.75, 1:23.67, 1:34.43, 1:30.73, 1:41.34, 1:54.58, 1:31.04, 1:27.45


Comment: Terrible best times - I can't believe that in 200 solves, the best I could do was 1:06.34. Interestingly, I had 3 1:06.xx times, though. I was steadily maintaining an 85% accuracy rate until the end; I was very disappointed that I couldn't keep it going all the way.

*4x4x4 BLD: 6:03.18*
DNF [7:34.07, 3:23, 4C 6X 12W], 6:03.18 [3:06], 7:04.50 [3:51], 7:04.09 [3:14], 8:12.18 [4:01]
Comment: That was pretty decent.

*5x5x5 BLD: DNF*
DNF [17:49.33, 9:29, 4X 2E], DNF [15:52.28, 8:37, 3X], DNF [12:37.27, 6:22, 3+], DNF [15:18.27, 8:37, 3W], DNF [14:17.70, 7:03, 3W]
Comment: I can't believe I did it two weeks in a row. I almost never DNF all three in the weekly competition, yet twice in a row I DNFed all five in this competition! Again, all the times were pretty good (the 12:37.27 is one of my fastest attempts ever), and again, they were all close to solved. I just keep making one little mistake on each one...


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Number of times: 4/5 (80%)
Best time 1:17.24
Avg5: 1:23.97
1. 1:30.35
2. 1:17.24
3. DNF - 2 flipped edges
4. 1:20.93
5. 1:20.64
All done with music playing in my earphones, because I was enjoying the album too much to switch it off!


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 13, 2011)

*Best time: 2:44.27 (Scramble 31)*
Best avg5: 3:50.28 (Solves 21-25)
Accuracy: 21/42 (50%)


Spoiler



1. DNF(7:00.93)[scrambled]
2. DNF(5:46.00)[forgot parity]
3. 5:13.97
4. DNF(5:42.87)[5C]
5. DNF(4:55.43)[2 corners twisted]
6. 4:05.07
7. DNF(4:24.07)[4 corners twisted, 2 edges flipped]
8. DNF(6:55.27)[forgot memo + slow in general]
9. 4:00.75
10. DNF(4:45.39)[forgot parity]
11. DNF(5:43.30)[3E 4C]
12. DNF(3:44.26)[forgot memo]
13. DNF(6:38.61)[5E]
14. 5:15.27
15. DNF(5:37.33)[4E 4C]
16. 3:08.78
17. DNF(4:14.24)[4C]
18. DNF(4:09.92)[bad memo]
19. 4:25.98
20. 4:55.60
21. 2:51.81
22. 4:18.77
23. 3:42.72
24. 5:10.54
25. 3:29.36
26. DNF(4:42.98)[3 corners twisted]
27. DNF(3:24.75)[2E 2C]
28. 4:26.53
29. 4:13.57
30. 4:12.48
31. 2:44.27
32. DNF(4:39.28)[forgot corner memo]
33. DNF(3:37.30)[bad memo]
34. DNF(3:25.63)[bad memo]
35. DNF(2:45.14)[4E 4C]
36. DNF(4:57.33)[forgot corner memo]
37. DNF(2:57.07)[fail. again.]
38. 5:19.55
39. 5:22.14
40. 4:17.89
41. 3:05.60
70. 2:59.36


For some reason scrambles 21, 31, and 41 have been the good ones.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Best time so far: 3:05.60
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
If you have time, I'd say at least try for 50 by the end of the week. Surely doable. I know BLD is tiring when you memo for a couple minutes, so I don't know how many you can do per day. Keep practicing .


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm in!

Will never get to 200 solves though as my times are probably around 8 minutes or so...
But I am willing to stretch my brain as I have never done more than 5 BLD solves in a row.

This should make for some good practice.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2011)

*3x3BLD:* 128/200 (64%). A totally astounding PB on the way, best time *57:85*!!!
(And just came in the middle of a real lousy streak with only one solve of eight being sub-2).

did 66 solves today and both concentration and accuracy is going down now! .

Beside the 57 I had a 62 and a 68. Very good. But on the other hand I had maybe ten
solves sup-3 (and another 60-70 sup-2). Tried to memo too fast on some. But memo
varies a lot. Best 22-23 seconds, worst more than 1.5 minutes. Sigh. Solving time 
mostly around one minute, apart from when spending idle time trying to remember
memo. I have the results on paper right now, that's why some numbers are estimates.

*4x4BLD:* DNF, 6:27.95 (3:22), 3DNS = *6:27.95*

*5x5BLD:* DNF, 18:08.13 (10:49), 14:10.93 (7:30), 2 DNS = *14:10.93*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3BLD:* 48 / 72 (67%) so far. A totally astounding PB on the way, best time *57:85*!!!


 
Wow, Mats! You're now faster than me! Remember when you said you'd never be fast?  Congratulations!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3BLD:* 48 / 72 (67%) so far. A totally astounding PB on the way, best time *57:85*!!!
> (And just came in the middle of a real lousy streak with only one solve of eight being sub-2).



Congratulations Mats! That's awesome! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3BLD:* 48 / 72 (67%) so far. A totally astounding PB on the way, best time *57:85*!!!
> (And just came in the middle of a real lousy streak with only one solve of eight being sub-2).
> 
> *4x4BLD:* DNF, 6:27.95 (3:22), 3DNS = *6:27.95*
> ...


Awesome! What scramble was it?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all of you! Yes, it was a fantastic feeling, at first I thought the timer was wrong .
It was not only my first sub-1, as I said it came after a very bad streak of eight slow solves 
in a row. It was scramble no 70 (try it ).

And Mike, we know I'm still behind, my solves number 2-4 this far is 1:21, 1:24 & 1:27.
So this 57 second solve was totally unexpected, but still a really glorious feeling   .
But I must agree with all three of you, making this many solves just makes you better. 

I actually try to put together a little database of all my blindfold solves, all those that
I still have some sort of record of. I still have half of 2009 to add but I have a record of
some 3500 solves (mostly 3x3 but over 1300 solves of bigbld and Multi too). 
It's fun to look at the progress and it still amazes me that the progress does not
seem to halt.

Edit: I missed #41, I had 1:08 on that one.


----------



## Benyó (Sep 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *57:85*!!!


 

that's almost an hour


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2011)

Benyó said:


> that's almost an hour



You see, I have never written a 3x3BLD solve time (of mine) without ':' before .
Thats why .


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 13, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> It was scramble no 70 (try it ).


I got 2:59.36, first sub3 
Congratulations, many more sub1 to come!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I got 2:59.36, first sub3



Congratulations to you too, first sub-3 is nice too .
(Now onward to sub-2 !)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2011)

Accuracy: 95/151
Fastest Single: *52.47*



Spoiler



9:59.99 (successful solve, but the timer did not start), DNF, 1:37.15, 1:36.85, 2:02.88, 1:23.00, 1:27.00, 1:54.88, 1:46.75, DNF, 1:35.97, 1:29.38, 1:33.91, 1:34.19, 1:58.81, DNF, 1:23.78, 1:33.41, 1:02.59, 1:13.53, DNF, 1:43.59, DNF, DNF, 1:38.03, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:17.75, 1:30.81, DNF, 2:30.21, 1:26.47, DNF, 1:55.87, DNF, 1:41.62, 1:38.69, 1:29.09, DNF, 1:08.25, DNF, 1:20.37, 1:11.66, 1:08.53, 1:45.85 (+2), DNF, 1:32.81, DNF, 1:12.66, DNF, 1:35.93, 1:46.54, 2:01.28 (while being shot with Nerf darts almost the whole solve), 1:33.53, DNF, 1:34.00, 1:12.07, 1:10.87, 1:30.56, 1:12.75, DNF, 1:22.84, DNF, 1:39.57, 1:32.53, 2:10.40, 1:43.06, *52.47*, 1:15.65, 1:23.91, 55.65, 1:13.00, DNF, DNF, 2:18.62, 1:13.19, 2:03.56, DNF, DNF, 1:34.19, 1:11.40, 1:24.06 (+2), 1:04.47, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:05.00, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:50.50, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:32.97, 55.41, DNF, DNF, 1:33.12, 1:13.31, 1:28.91, DNF, DNF, 1:19.97, 1:40.87, DNF, DNS (I accidentally skipped this scramble somehow), DNF, 1:08.04, DNF, 1:27.44, DNF, 1:39.09, DNF, 1:56.56, 1:49.79, 2:03.32, 2:37.88, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:09.62, DNF, DNF, 1:35.63, 1:28.85, DNF, 1:42.97, 1:10.22, 1:31.25, DNF, 1:22.12, 1:55.60, 1:34.53, 1:58.84, DNF, 1:28.69, 1:51.59, 3:32.75, 1:32.34, DNF, 1:27.50, 1:22.09, 2:42.40, DNF, 59.16, DNF, 1:23.38



I was trying to go for the full 200, but fatigue made it stop being fun. At that point I just stopped. I made it to 151 solves total, which I can be happy about!


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 17, 2011)

i just did a few solves in some spare time on like tuesday
4:19.26, 2:53.63[PB! 1:30 memo, parity], DNF(3:54.61)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 17, 2011)

*3x3 BLD* 
Best: = *29.74*
Accuracy: 29/70


Spoiler





```
1. DNF
2. 44.71
3. 40.22
4. 50.13
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. 38.65
10. DNF
11. 49.19
12. DNF
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. 1:15.92
16. 39.24
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. 41.88
20. DNF
21. DNF
22. 40.95
23. DNF
24. DNF
25. 45.84
26. 47.16
27. 50.62
28. DNF
29. DNF
30. 55.75
31. DNF
32. DNF
33. DNF
34. DNF
35. DNF
36. DNF
37. DNF
38. 1:02.06
39. 53.02
40. DNF
41. DNF
42. 38.46
43. 57.13
44. DNF
45. DNF
46. DNF
47. DNF
48. 1:12.87
49. DNF
50. 37.75
51. 45.01
52. DNF
53. DNF
54. DNF
55. 43.74
56. DNF
57. 38.85
58. 40.52
59. 39.52
60. 39.11
61. DNF
62. DNF
63. 42.10
64. DNF
65. DNF
66. DNF
67. 50.86
68. DNF
69. DNF
70. 29.74
```



_Comment: Accuracy isn't good at all, most DNFs were caused by forgotten images._

*4x4 BLD:*
4:29.08, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *4:29.08*


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2011)

Updated my earlier post. I won't do any more scrambles for this.


Spoiler






aronpm said:


> 46/103 (44.7%  )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 18, 2011)

Week 38​
Shameless Hijack!
I don't know if this format will work well or not, but here it is:
There are 20 scrambles. Your result is the mean of your best _n_ solves where _n_ is the number of DNFs and DNSs you have. So for example, if you solve 13/20 cubes, you take the mean of your best (20-13)=7 solves. If you get less than 10/20, your result would be DNF. If you get 20/20, I guess you get automatic win? Or just your best solve?

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F' R' F' D2 B' L D2 U' F L R B' F D' B2 D R B U2 B F2 R' D R' U'
2. F L2 R' F L U2 R' F' L2 R2 F' L U F2 D U2 B2 F' L' R2 D2 R' B2 D U'
3. D2 U2 L F2 D2 U R F2 D U2 L D' F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 F' D2 F L B F2
4. L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B F D U F2 L' R2 U2 B R D2 B L2 U2 R B F2 D2 L' U'
5. F' L2 R' B' D U2 L2 R U' R2 B F2 L2 D2 R' U R2 D' L2 R D' U B2 F U2
6. D B2 R2 B2 L R B F L B' U B F2 R' D R' B2 D2 U B' L' R B F' L
7. B R2 D U' F' D' U' L2 R B L2 R2 U' B' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F2 R' U B F'
8. D F2 L R' D2 U' L' B2 D U' F2 D2 B2 F U' R2 U2 L' R2 D B F L2 R' F2
9. U2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' D' B F2 D2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 L R D' F U' F R U2
10. L' U R2 B2 R' B L R' B2 F L2 B F L2 U' B' F D2 U B2 U2 L D2 L F2
11. D2 B' L2 D' B2 L R U2 F L B2 F R' D' R B F2 R D' U B' D2 U2 L' R
12. F L' B' R F2 L' R2 D2 L2 D' F' L2 R' B L2 R F U B2 F L' R' D' U R'
13. L' R' U B F' D2 U2 L R' F2 R D' F2 L R' U B2 D U' F' R2 D2 L2 B2 L
14. B2 L B2 F' R F' D' U2 L B R2 U R2 U L' D' U' B2 F R U' B D F2 U'
15. B F' R2 U L2 D' U2 B' D' L2 F' U' L R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B D' F D2 R D U
16. B L' B2 F' D U2 F D U2 L' R B F2 L2 R2 B' L' R' B L R' B U' L F
17. D' U' F2 U B2 F2 U2 L R' F' L' D' B R' B D2 U L' R F2 D2 B2 L2 B F2
18. D L2 F2 U2 L R2 F U F D2 L2 F' D' B F' D2 R2 D' F' R' U' B' R' B' R'
19. R2 D B' F D' B L D' B' F D2 L' R2 U' L' B2 L' R F' L2 R2 F L' D2 U
20. F R' U R' F2 L R' F U2 B' R2 D U2 L' D2 L' R' F2 L2 R F' L R F2 R



And some big cube scrambles, normal format, best solve:


Spoiler



4x4x4
1. U L Rw' Fw L' D2 Uw2 L2 F L R U2 Fw2 Uw R Fw' F R B' Uw' L F' U2 B U2 Fw' L D Fw2 F' D B Fw2 F R2 U' L' Rw2 R' Uw'
2. D Fw L' Rw' R' B D2 B2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw R B Rw2 F L B' F' Rw2 U2 B' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R U' L Rw' R' Uw2 L Rw R' Fw' F2 U2 B Fw'
3. F Uw' Fw2 F' L' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' U2 F' R' D2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' D Fw D' L R' D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' D Uw' U2 B' Fw
4. U Rw' Uw B' F U Fw' R2 B' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B' F R2 B F R D2 L' Rw' R Fw Uw2 Rw B2 Fw F' L' Fw L Rw' D' B Uw U' R2 U2 Rw'
5. B U B2 Fw' F2 Rw' R' D2 Rw U2 B' Uw' Fw2 L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 Uw L' Rw' Uw U' F2 D2 F U2 B' Fw2 D Uw2 L Rw' Fw' R' D2 F Rw2 R2

5x5x5
1. Rw Uw U Bw' L2 Uw L2 Lw2 Rw D2 Uw2 U' Lw Dw2 Rw' R Uw' B' F Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 R2 D' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 F L2 Lw2 R' F D2 Dw Uw' U' Rw Uw' Fw' F' Lw R Bw' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw' Uw L Lw Fw2 Rw'
2. Rw' B Fw2 F R Dw' B L Lw2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' Fw F' D2 L2 Lw' F U2 Rw2 Dw2 B U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw F D2 Lw' Bw2 Dw B' Bw' Lw' Bw U Lw D' Dw' Bw2 U2 Lw Rw R2 F L2 Uw Fw2 F R2 Bw2 U2 B' Lw Rw2 R' Bw'
3. L Lw' B' Bw Fw2 U' Rw' Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Bw Fw' D2 Dw Uw U2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw B' Bw Fw F R Uw2 Bw D2 Lw' Rw' R Dw U2 B R Uw' L' B Bw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B' F2 D' Dw U Bw L B Fw Lw2 B' Bw Fw F2
4. B' Bw Fw F' U2 F2 L2 Lw' Rw' R Fw Dw2 U Bw2 Fw' D' R2 B Rw U L' Lw2 Rw2 R F Lw2 D2 U B' Uw' Lw2 Bw Uw Fw D2 U2 L2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 Bw' F2 R2 Uw L Rw2 R' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw B' F' Uw B2 Rw2 Bw' Fw F
5. Lw2 Bw' Fw Uw' L' Rw' R2 D' B2 Bw2 Fw D U B2 D Dw' Uw U2 Bw R2 D R' Dw Rw' B Lw' Rw R' Bw Fw' Uw U' L2 Lw' Rw R2 F D2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw Uw U L2 Fw' Lw2 D B D2 Dw2 Uw U' Lw' R2 B' Lw R2 F2



I'll post results about this time next sunday.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

So to clarify, we are taking the means of the DNFs/DNSs and that will be our "result"?


----------



## Julian (Sep 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> So to clarify, we are taking the means of the DNFs/DNSs and that will be our "result"?


No, I think it means, you take the mean of a number of your best solves, equal to the amount of DNFs.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 18, 2011)

From what I understand this will not work the slightest bit. Someone like Zane or Ryan might get 100% solved, and then you don't know what to do. If we get under 50% then it's a DNF. 

Say I do all 20 scrambles, and I only solve 7, then it's a DNF (which is bad, since it's the BLD race, and I did solve 7). If I solved 10, then it's the mean of the 10 I solved. If I solved 15, then it's the mean of the best 5 solved.

THIS WILL NOT WORK!!!

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 18, 2011)

*Week 38*

I lost the individual times but I had already calculated the results.

Number of successes: 12
Number of DNFs: 8
Mean of best 8 solves = *1:09.33*


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 18, 2011)

To try and clarify, put your results in order from best to worst(DNF). Count the number of DNFs on the right. Then count the same amount of results on the left, and take the mean of those times.

I think it can work. It's more of a competition based on accuracy primarily, but you still have to be fast to get a good result.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't like this because i'm probably going to get 0-5 successes, so there's no point in submitting it if it's just going to be a DNF.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Then go slow and make sure they are successes. I might compete this week...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the format! But I think it's probably best to say that if you get no DNFs, you just get your best solve. Or perhaps we could go with _n_ being the number of DNFs and DNSs + 1, so if you get 19/20, you take the average of your best two.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well if we make it DNFs + DNSs + 1, then you need 11 solves just to get a result. Let's just leave it at DNFs + DNSs, and if you get 20/20, it's your best solve.
Also, if there is a tie, which I highly doubt there will be, then whoever has the most succesful solves is ranked higher.


----------



## Micael (Sep 20, 2011)

The way you put it, 19/20 is also the one best solve. I prefer Mike's idea, so 20/20 is awarded a bit more


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think it's actually a disadvantage to have both 19/20 and 20/20 results be your best solve. Once you solve the first 19/19, you can go really fast on the last one because it won't make a difference to how many solves count, which is a pay off for getting 19/19 so far.


----------



## Micael (Sep 21, 2011)

week 38

accuracy: 20/20 
best solve: 2:36.30



Spoiler



1. 3:18.45 
2. 2:43.70 
3. 3:41.61 
4. 3:58.81 
5. 3:24.59 
6. 4:15.43 
7. 3:36.61 
8. 4:36.51 
9. 3:47.40 
10. 3:06.69 
11. 3:20.45 
12. 3:11.80 
13. 3:35.61 
14. 2:36.30
15. 3:45.49
16. 3:23.86
17. 3:09.09
18. 3:43.11
19. 3:09.75
20. 2:42.40


No way I would try a fast solve after reaching 19/19!


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow impressive, I was not expecting a 20/20!

I should actually do these solves, shouldn't I...


----------



## Micael (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea you should 

Of course, as you can see by the time my only goal was to get 20/20. Tomorow I will try to increase that streak, I think it is already a PB for most successful solve in a row.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 21, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:18.16* (Mean of best two solves)
1:36.33, 1:57.23, 1:30.55, 1:39.06, 2:05.66, 1:37.57, DNF(1:41.66), 1:56.18, *1:14.43*, 1:41.98, DNF(1:55.29), 1:33.40, 1:53.08, *1:21.89*, 2:10.72, 2:08.99, 1:54.94, 1:54.79, 2:00.64, 1:56.53

*4BLD: 7:50.29*
7:50.55[3:48], 7:50.29[3:32], DNF(7:16.49)[3:14], DNF(6:13.54)[2:51], DNF(6:37.60)[3:04]

*5BLD: 13:07.47*
DNF(15:32.01)[8:39], DNF(16:04.82)[7:20], 13:07.47[6:23], 15:49.49[7:32], DNF(12:30.25)[5:37 off by 2 wings]


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 21, 2011)

Keroma, since you took over for week 38, it's your job to do the results. Would you mind doing so? That's normally how it's been done in the past. I'll do it if you don't want to, of course.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2011)

Week 37

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.05* [Mean of best 2]
Accuracy: 18/20 (90%)
Best average 3/5: 1:30.02
Best average 10/12: 1:54.64
1:24.88, 2:17.85, 2:10.22, 2:12.50, 3:04.12, 1:40.28, 1:46.50, 1:35.20, *1:09.16*, 1:36.40,
DNF [1:44.46, 3E], 1:18.47, DNF [1:43.31, 2C], *1:06.94*, 2:13.16, 1:49.19, 1:26.96, 2:26.20, 1:31.91, 1:40.92
Comment: I was very disappointed with the accuracy; I really wanted to get 20/20. But I am happy with the result - 1:08.05 is definitely good for me given this format.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:24.23*
DNF [7:56.75, 3:40, 2X], DNF [7:27.20, 3:23, 4C 3X 8W], 7:24.23 [3:34], DNF [7:46.25, 4:29, 3W], 8:24.40 [4:19]
Comment: Bad accuracy here too.

*5x5x5 BLD: 14:55.91*
14:55.91 [7:39], DNF [16:36.42, 9:22, 3C 4E 3W], 16:17.27 [9:23], 15:50.69 [9:31], DNF [16:40.37, 10:10, 2+]
Comment: Awful memo times, but at least I'm finally getting some of them right.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Keroma, since you took over for week 38, it's your job to do the results. Would you mind doing so? That's normally how it's been done in the past. I'll do it if you don't want to, of course.


 
Oh right I completely forgot. Sorry. I'll do that right now.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Week 37 Results​
*3x3x3*
1st: _aronpm_ – 24.59
2nd: _Zane_C_ – 29.74
3rd: _amostay2004_ – 42.60
4th: _RyanReese09_ – 48.35
5th: _cmhardw_ – 52.47
6th: _MatsBergsten_ – 57.85
7th: _Jakube_ – 1:02.47
8th: _Mike Hughey_ – 1:06.34
9th: _kinch2002_ – 1:17.24
10th: _That70sShowDude_ – 1:40.99
11th: _Evan Liu_ – 2:44.27
12th: _Keroma12_ - 2:47.93
13th: _vcuber13_ – 2:53.63

*4x4x4*
1st: _Zane_C_ – 4:29.08
2nd: _Mike Hughey_ – 6:03.18
3rd: _MatsBergsten_ – 6:27.95
4th: _Jakube_ – DNF

*5x5x5*
1st: _MatsBergsten_ – 14:10.93
2nd: _Jakube_ – 17:41.84
3rd: _Mike Hughey_ - DNF

Sorry it's so late, my bad.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2011)

*Week 38:*
Accuracy: 12/20
Average of best 8: 1:08.27, 1:15.24, 1:25.74, 1:25.90, 1:30.38, 1:31.87, 1:36.85, 1:38.77 = *1:26.63*


Spoiler



DNF
1:36.85
1:42.63
DNF
1:25.74

1:30.38
DNF
1:46.31
1:08.27
DNF

DNF
1:38.77
1:25.90
DNF
DNF

2:03.67
DNF
1:52.39
1:15.24
1:31.87


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 22, 2011)

5:33.21(dnf Because I forgot where the letters BO where :fp), 5:32.03,DNF(5:12.88), DNF(5:25.07)
some of these scrambles have REALLY nice corners.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Keroma, since you took over for week 38, it's your job to do the results. Would you mind doing so? That's normally how it's been done in the past. I'll do it if you don't want to, of course.


 
Just to note that I don't agree with this. I think it is more natural to
calculate the result for competitions you started and not for the 
week before.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 23, 2011)

*3x3BLD: = DNF* 
(1:55.43, 1:52.64, DNF, 1:43.57, 1:35.79, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:32.24, DNF, DNF, 1:52.22, 1:08.44, 1:45.79, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF)
Oh, so bad. But still I liked the format . I simply should not DNF,

*4x4BLD: * DNF, 7:26.43, DNF, DNS, DNS = *7:26.43*

*5x5BLD* 17:22.80, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *17:22.80*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Just to note that I don't agree with this. I think it is more natural to
> calculate the result for competitions you started and not for the
> week before.


 
I agree with you, however I'm merely the "messenger", reminding people that this is how it's been done. If people are willing to "change" to make it "their" own week, feel free to start. thezcuber was the first to do this, though admittedly, I was about to start getting the results up the very next day (he ended it early).


----------



## cubernya (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I just assumed, well, I was taking over so I should post the previous results.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:*
Accuracy: 15/20
Mean of best 5: 37.15, 39.74, 39.77, 40.80, 44.54 = 40.40


Spoiler





```
1. 47.15
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 44.54
5. 1:06.83
6. 48.37
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. 45.61
10. 39.77
11. 45.83
12. 49.24
13. 52.43
14. DNF
15. 49.20
16. 1:15.36
17. 57.90
18. 40.80
19. 37.15
20. 39.74
```


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 25, 2011)

So far I fail at my own format...

Solved: 2/8. I am soooo busy. If I have time I'll finish tomorrow morning. If not I guess I get DNF 

4:21.31
4:14.31
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF

Edges were completely wrong on all DNFs, and corners were wrong on 1 DNF. No idea why...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

While I agree with Mats in principle that the person who makes the competition should post the results, I figured this thread has been sitting dormant for too long, so I decided to go ahead and post them myself. So here are last week's results.

* Results for week 38:*

*3x3x3*

 40.40 Zane_C 
1:08.05 Mike Hughey 
1:09.33 Yes, We Can! 
1:18.16 Jakube 
1:26.63 cmhardw 
2:36.30 Micael 
DNF MatsBergsten 
DNF Cool Frog 
DNF Keroma12 

*4x4x4*

7:24.23 Mike Hughey 
7:26.43 MatsBergsten 
7:50.29 Jakube 

*5x5x5*

13:07.47 Jakube 
14:55.91 Mike Hughey 
17:22.80 MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess we skipped week 39 (as Chris pointed out below), so here is:

*Week 40:*

I'd like to go back to the old format Mats introduced; I really like the format for normal boring weeks.

3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then )
Do as much or as little as you like. Let's end this one a little more than a week from now, Sunday night, October 9, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 40:*

*3x3x3:*
L' F2 D2 B F2 U2 L' B' U' L' D' B2 R' F2 D' B F2 U'
F2 L2 R2 F R D' R' B' L' F R D R' U2 L B2 D'
D' L2 R' D2 L B F' L2 D2 B U' B' R B2 D2 L' B'
L2 D R D2 U F' R2 U F D B' R2 U' F2 R U2 L2 U'
D L' B2 F' R2 B L' D B2 F2 R2 D L R2 B R D U'
L2 D' R' D F' R F2 L F L' D R D U' B R' D2 R
D R' F2 U B2 U' R' B' L2 U2 B2 R' D R D2 R2 B2 U'
B' L F' L' F' L U2 B R B2 L' R2 F2 U R2 D' R'
B2 R F2 L F' L2 F R' D' U' L' D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U
B' L D2 L U B2 U2 L R U F2 R F' L R B' L2
L2 B' R B' L2 D2 R B' L' R2 D' R B' D2 B2 U2 F
L2 D' B' L2 D2 B F' D' L2 B2 F L2 D R D' L' R2
U L R D2 R' U R' F R' U2 B2 R' F U' L U2 R' U'
L' D' U B R B' U2 B F2 D' L U2 R2 U R' B U
R2 U F D' R U' B L' B R B2 D U2 B' R2 U' F' U'
B F D2 R2 B U' B2 D R B2 D L U' L2 B U2 B2 R
B2 R' D2 F R D2 L' F R2 F D' U' R U B' F R2 U'
U B' U B2 U R' B' L' F2 R2 D U' L2 U R2 U' L' U'
U' F2 L' B2 F2 U' F D B' F2 U' R2 U L2 U' L' U' R'
D U' L' B2 L' D' R' U B2 U' B' U F' U F' U2 L2 U2

*4x4x4:*
R Fw D' R Fw Rw R' Uw' U2 R' F U2 Rw' Uw2 U' Fw Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' U' F' L' Uw2 B2 U' L Fw' D2 F' U Fw2 L2 B' D L' R' Uw U2	
Rw' U2 L2 Uw Rw2 U' R D' F' D' Rw' R Uw2 L2 F' U' L Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' D' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw U' Rw2 F2 Rw D Fw' L2 Uw Rw B2 R2 D L2	
L2 B' Rw Fw D' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' F2 Uw' L Rw B' D Uw2 U2 F' U' Fw2 U' Fw L' U' B Uw' L' Fw' L2 Rw' F U' Fw L2 D U2 Fw L Rw2 D	
R' U2 L Rw F' R' Fw L2 Rw B2 Uw2 Rw D2 B2 F2 Rw2 D' Uw Fw U' F' Uw2 B2 F' Uw U' B2 Rw' U' Rw' B Fw2 F2 L B2 D2 Uw2 U2 L U'	
Rw2 D U2 Rw2 B' L Uw2 L B2 Fw' Rw2 R B Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F L2 Fw' D' U B2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L' D Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' D Uw Fw2 Rw Fw	
B' Fw' F' L2 B Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw B2 Rw B U Rw2 Uw L' B2 F R' Fw Rw F' Rw' D' R2 Fw2 D' Uw Rw' Fw Rw' Uw L2 D B Fw2 F' Uw	
F2 R2 B2 Rw2 B2 R' Uw B' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' R F2 D L2 F2 L' Uw F' R U L D' U B F L' U2 F2 D U' Rw D L B F' U' B' Fw	
B Fw F' Rw U2 B' Fw' Uw R2 U B' Fw F2 R2 U L B Fw' L2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U L2 R2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw R2 D' F2 U2 Fw L' Rw Fw' R Fw2 F'

*5x5x5:*
U Rw' Bw' Fw Lw R2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 F Dw Lw2 Rw B' D' F L' Bw Fw F2 L Rw' R' D2 Bw' Lw2 Bw D2 Dw R Bw' L2 B Lw2 Dw F' Dw L' Bw' F Rw' U' Lw2 Dw' R Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 R' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F' R2 F'	
Dw2 L Rw2 F Uw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 L B' Lw D2 Rw2 U2 B2 L2 B' Fw L' Rw B' Fw Rw2 R Dw2 Uw' F2 Dw L Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Rw' Bw F2 Dw' Bw2 L' Lw D2 B2 F2 D' Fw' Rw2 Bw R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw R B D Bw L D'	
Bw Fw Rw2 R' B2 Fw R Uw B U2 B' F U F2 Dw2 U B Bw2 Dw Uw Bw Lw' R D Rw' F' D' Dw Uw2 Rw Fw Rw' F Dw Uw' Fw D' Uw Rw2 F' Dw' B2 F2 L Rw' D' Uw' U' Lw D2 Uw2 Fw L' Lw' Rw R2 B2 L Lw2 F2	
Rw' Fw F L' B Bw2 L B Bw' Rw' R2 Uw' L Rw' D2 L Lw' Rw D' Uw' Bw Dw' Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Dw Bw L' Dw' B D' F D2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Fw U2 L Rw2 F' Lw' Fw Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U B2 Fw Dw' U Fw2 L Rw'
Below are the old (bad) scrambles I first put in (they were not long enough). Sorry to mess them up. If you haven't done them yet, please do the good ones above, not the ones in the spoiler.


Spoiler




Lw Fw R D' Dw B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 R Uw2 B2 Uw Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B L' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw L' Lw' R B2 Dw L Lw2 R Fw' L Lw' Dw Uw2 B	
B' D' U2 B' F' D' L2 Lw' B2 L Rw R2 Uw U2 B Fw' Lw2 R D2 R Dw2 Uw' U2 L' D2 Uw R' D2 Dw' L D2 Fw2 D Bw2 F' D Dw Rw' Dw' Uw2	
Uw L' Rw' Bw' R' Fw' L' U2 F2 L' R2 F' Lw2 Dw' Bw' Uw' U' R F2 Lw D2 U L' R Dw Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U' L Fw' Dw' Uw F' Uw U' Rw' R Bw	
F U2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Dw' L' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 Fw F2 L Rw' F D' L' Uw2 B Bw' L' Rw Bw' D' Uw' B R' Uw Lw Rw R' F U2 R Fw Dw2 Rw2 R2


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2011)

Mike, shouldn't we call this week 40 to stay consistent with the forum competition? I view the week numberings as chronological weeks during the year, since the first competition of that year.

Or are we just saying that this is the 39th competition held this year?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, shouldn't we call this week 40 to stay consistent with the forum competition? I view the week numberings as chronological weeks during the year, since the first competition of that year.
> 
> Or are we just saying that this is the 39th competition held this year?


 
Sounds somewhat reasonable to me; okay.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 1, 2011)

okkk...
i did 15 scrambles of week 40...



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	DNF
2.	1:09.59	
3.	DNF
4.	DNF
5.	DNF
6.	59.52
7.	DNF	
8.	52.47
9.	49.53	
10.	DNF	
11.	39.76
12.	DNF
13.	54.15
14.	DNF
15.	52.72



Meon of best 5: 49.73...


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 1, 2011)

Think I will probably attempt 4BLD this weekend.(sentence memo...)

on another note. I just was practicing corner memo (Since it usually takes me like 2 minutes or something crazy) and powered through like a boss in like 25 seconds. (Mostly figuring out letters =/)
this weekend is going to be full of BLD


----------



## Jakube (Oct 1, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:14.77*
*1:11.83*, 1:33.44, 1:28.18, 1:21.81, *1:15.97*, 1:30.41, 1:19.57, DNF(1:26.52)[pop], 1:30.71, DNF(1:19.59), *1:07.07*, 1:21.16, DNF(1:04.99)[2 flipped edges], *1:19.48*, *1:19.52*, DNF(1:38.60), DNF(1:43.71), DNF(55.79), DNF(1:33.64), 1:19.64

*4BLD: 6:18.14*
*5:54.43[2:33]*, DNF(6:18.34)[2:28.41], 8:14.42[4:05], DNF(7:03.37)[2:52], *6:41.84[2:41]*, DNF(7:38.10)[3:30], 6:58.66[3:01], DNF(6:59.92)[3:02]
_2nd: 3 corners, 4th: 2 centers, 5th: I nearly screwed up a speed-optimised corners alg, but I could fix it. 6th and 8th: Off by a lot of things. _

*5BLD: 13:02.18*
DNF(12:33.39)[5:50], *13:02.18[6:32]*, DNF(13:40.30)[6:30], DNF(12:57.45)[5:08]
_1st: 2 xcenters (wrong comm), 2nd: This could have been easily sub 12:30, but I got confused during memo, because of one cycle and I needed ~40 second to realize that all I memorized was correct. Although: PB. 3rd: off by 3 wings (forgot to solve a LetterPair, 3 midges (?), 3 xcenters (?), Last one off by some corners, midges and wings_


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 1, 2011)

4:41.54, DNF(5:19.40), DNF(5.23.00 couldn't figure memo mistake, but solved up to parity :fp)
finish the rest later, little too excited from PB at start.

4x4 BLD:
25:xx.xx DNF
I was off by 6 edges 3 centers, and 3 corners(The flipped corners didn't add up in memo)
this is IF I didn't mess up parity=/


----------



## Norbi (Oct 1, 2011)

3BLD:


Spoiler



1. 1:42.91
2. 2:02.69
3. DNF (1:56.92)
4. DNF (1:45.34)
5. DNF (1:40.75)
6. DNF (2:02.90)
7. DNF(2:29.39)
8. DNF(2:45.31)
9. 1:50.83
10. 2:01.65
11. DNF(1:59.28)
12. DNF(2:40.54)
13. *1:27.65*
14. 1:53.94
15. DNF(1:44.52, two flipped edge...again)
16. DNF
17. DNF(1:50.23, flipped edges,of course...)
18. 2:14.99
19. 1:49.44
20. DNF


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 2, 2011)

3BLD : 



Spoiler



7:05.84
DNF
DNF
DNF
4:57.41
DNF
7:30.28
5:11.77
5:26.96
*4:07.85*
*3:36.15*
DNF
*4:39.41*
DNF
DNF
*4:48.81*
DNF
*4:16.62*
5:57.12 
DNF



I bolded my 5 best times. 

Mean = 4:17.77!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 3, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 31.24, 34.49, 42.55, 42.73, 42.96 = *38.79*
Accuracy: 10/20
34.49, 43.57, 44.06, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 55.25, 42.55, 49.99, DNF, DNF, DNF, 31.24, DNF, DNF, DNF, 42.96, 42.73, 44.23


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2011)

*3x3 = 1:49.65* 
Accuracy only 7/20, don't understand why.
1:55.05, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF. DNF, 1:56.69, 1:51.75, 1:59.66, 1:39.03, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:55.05, DNF, 1:47.05, DNF, DNF, DNF, sigh 

*4x4 = 6:50.86* *
7:29.40* [ 4:17], DNF [7:07.11, 3:57], DNF [6:56.72, 3:37], DNF [6:35.02, 3:47], *6:12.32* [ 3:35], DNF [6:56.43, 3:45], DNF [7:55.47, 5:08], DNF [6:19.18, 2:52] 
Very good so far, all DNF:s were close. Almost consistently memo sub-4 and exec around 3:00.
In the end perhaps not so good accuracy. Still all sub-8 and not too far off.

*5x5 = 13:53.56*
DNF [15:26.16, 8:58], 14:53.12 [ 8:46], 20:13.31 [ 11:40] , 13:53.56 [ 7:23]
(edit: (Are the scrambles really sufficiently long, Mike? 40 moves for a 5x5 is a little short perhaps?) fixed , thanks)
First from the first set of scrambles, then from the normal set.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5:* Are the scrambles really sufficiently long, Mike? 40 moves for a 5x5 is a little short perhaps?


Wow, Mats - sorry! I think I switched from 4x4x4 to 5x5x5 in the WCA scrambler page, but forgot to change the length. I wish it defaulted to the proper length. Anyway, I guess I didn't do real well with this hijack, sorry.

I see Jakube already solved the 5x5x5s, so I guess he had some weird scrambles. I left my original scrambles in a spoiler, but added some valid ones as the main scrambles. Please use those if you haven't done them yet. Again, sorry to everyone for the mistake.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:24.02*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:08.09
DNF [1:19.96, 2C 2E], DNF [1:42.15, 3C], 1:47.54, 2:24.36, 1:28.76, DNF [1:57.81, 4C 3E], 1:33.13, 1:33.86, 1:43.40, 1:29.42,
1:08.09, DNF [1:55.25, 2C], DNF [1:59.51, 3E], 1:28.09, 1:44.54, 1:53.29, 1:40.14, 1:46.81, DNF [1:38.42, 3E], 1:25.74
Comment: Terrible accuracy. I think I'm not getting enough practice lately. I notice that Mats missed all of the ones I missed except the first one (so maybe those were some of the harder ones). I thought they were mostly pretty hard scrambles, although there were a couple of easy ones.

*4x4x4 BLD: 8:36.94*
8:51.60 [4:33], 8:22.28 [4:33], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Wow, consistent memorization times. 

*5x5x5 BLD: 22:39.40*
22:39.40 [15:10], DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Had to answer the phone twice during memorization on the first solve, which is why it was so slow.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 5, 2011)

3x3 BLD:


Spoiler



DNF(4:15.49), DNF(3:28.34), DNF(4:16.07), DNF(3:49.98), DNF(4:14.49), DNF(3:38.84), DNF(4:44.74), 4:05.56, DNF(3:11.10), DNF(3:16.09), (2:52.18), DNF(3:09.25), 4:57.13, DNF(3:47.11), DNF(3:03.02), DNF(3:16.71), DNF(3:34.97), (DNF(3:37.33)), 3:24.00, 5:28.93



Average: 4:08.90 

I need to practice more...at one point I was down to low 3:00's about 2/3 of the time...now I can barely even get 2 solves in a row...insanely disappointed in the accuracy...but I haven't done a solve since Nationals...so...I'll just keep practicing!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see Jakube already solved the 5x5x5s, so I guess he had some weird scrambles.



I tried the first one too, it was not weird. It perhaps did not look all scrambled, but I
really don't think it matters for blindsolving. Maybe there still were a little more than
normal pairs of adjoining same colour pieces. For speedsolving it is perhaps another matter.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

* Results for week 40:*

*3x3x3*

 38.79 Zane_C 
 49.73 Tomas1988 
1:14.77 Jakube
1:24.02 Mike Hughey 
1:44.95 Norbi 
1:49.65 MatsBergsten 
4:08.90 AJ Blair 
4:17.77 Jaycee 
DNF Cool Frog 


*4x4x4*

6:18.14 Jakube 
6:50.86 MatsBergsten 
8:36.94 Mike Hughey 
DNF Cool Frog 

*5x5x5*

13:02.18 Jakube 
13:53.56 MatsBergsten 
22:39.40 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

*Week 41:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, October 16, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 41:*

*3x3x3:*

L2 R2 B F' D' R2 B R' B2 U' F2 L2 F D' R' D2 U' R'
F D U' R2 B' D2 B R F2 D2 R2 F D' U2 R' U2 F' R
D' R' U B2 L2 B F' R' D' L R2 D L D2 R' F U
B2 D' B2 F' D L R' B' D2 R2 F L' D F2 R2 U2 R U'
B2 R U' L' D' F2 D L2 B' F2 D' F D' U' L2 D' F U'
L' U B' U2 R2 B2 U' F L U B2 L' U B' L U B R'
B' U' F2 R D L U' B L2 D U R' U2 B' L B R F' U'
U' L' B L U L2 F' L2 F' L2 D' R D R B R F2 U'
F' D R U L' D' R D B' D2 F' R' U2 L U2 B2 U
L U F2 U L' U' F D B2 L U' R' D L D R' B
R D2 B L' U F2 D F' U2 R2 F' R D' B2 F L D2 U2
U L' R' D2 U' B R' D2 L' B' F2 U' B' F2 U2 F' D U'
U2 L' D2 R B' L F U2 F' D' L B' D' L D' B U2
B' L' F U' B2 R' U2 R' F2 U B2 R' D U' R2 F U2 F2
F' D B' F2 U2 L' F' R' D2 U B2 D B D R D L2 F'
R' B' U L2 F2 D2 L' D' B U2 L D B' L B D' R' F'
B2 L2 B' D' U R2 D' L' D2 L B' R' U2 L' D' L R2 U2
B' D' L' U B' F U L D2 U B2 L B D2 L' D' L'
D F' R2 B2 R F2 U F' R2 D R' D B D B2 F2 L2
B L F D L' R2 U2 R U F' U R2 D U' R' F' D

*4x4x4:*

U' B2 F U F' L B' L Rw' R F' D' B D2 U2 F2 L' Fw R2 B2 D Fw Rw R2 Fw D' B2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw' B2 U' L Uw2 U Fw2 Rw B Uw2	
R' D' Uw R' D' Uw' B2 U2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L Rw' R' B R2 D U2 Rw B R' U2 Rw U R2 Fw2 D' Fw' Uw' B Fw' F' Rw2 R2 F' L2 R' D	
D2 Rw' Fw' F2 R' U F2 L Uw2 U B' Uw' Rw' F2 L2 R Fw Rw' B2 U' Fw' L' Rw' R2 F' U2 F' L2 U' B' R2 B' L2 R U2 Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw' R	
B' Fw' Uw B2 F L' Rw' Uw2 B' Fw F L' D2 R B Fw Rw' Fw R Fw2 Rw' R2 U2 R B' Fw' Rw2 R2 U2 B F' L Rw' B' Fw' U' Fw F2 Rw2 R'	
U2 Fw2 L' B' R Fw2 L B Fw R B2 L' Rw' F R' Fw L2 U2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 R Uw L' D2 B2 F2 D B U2 R' D2 Uw U2 L' B' U'	
Rw B' Fw2 Uw2 R' B' R B Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw2 F' D F' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 Fw' L' Fw U2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' F	
D2 R' Uw2 Rw' D' Fw D R2 D' Uw B' U2 F2 U2 B L2 R Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw' U L2 Fw Rw2 R2 B' F' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw' R' F' Uw Rw B'	
Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' D U2 Rw2 D R' F D' U R D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Uw2 R Fw' L Rw D2 Uw L2 Rw U L' D2 Uw2 U' B' D2 Rw' Fw2

*5x5x5:*

Dw' Bw' F' L Rw2 Dw' Uw Bw' Lw Fw2 Dw' L' R' D Bw' D2 Bw2 R D' Bw' U Lw Dw Uw' U' Rw' Fw F' Rw' U' Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw' B Dw2 Fw D' Dw' L2 F' R Bw' Fw2 R D' L2 F2 Uw2 B Bw' F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' Dw' F' R2 B2	
Fw U' L2 Rw2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw Dw' Bw2 F Lw R Bw D' Lw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Lw U' Rw Dw L2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw2 Dw2 Bw Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 F U2 L2 D U' Rw' R D F2 R' D' Dw' Uw B F' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' L' B2 L2	
Fw' D' Rw' D Lw' Dw' U2 L B' Bw Fw F' L2 R2 D' F2 D Uw' Bw R' F' L' R2 Dw' Fw' F' U B2 Bw' Fw' F L2 Lw2 R D Rw2 U' Lw2 D' F2 D' U B2 Bw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' B Bw Dw' Bw Dw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw'	
Bw' Fw F2 U' B Bw' U2 Bw L D B' Fw F L2 Lw' Dw' Rw' Bw2 Rw B' Fw2 F2 L' Lw' B2 L F' L' B2 Bw' Uw' Lw' D Lw2 Uw' L Rw' F Lw Uw Bw2 F2 D Dw' Uw' R' B2 Fw Dw2 Bw D Lw' R' B Bw Fw' R B Fw L'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2011)

*3x3BLD = 1:39.10* (14/20)
2:13.99, *1:43.00*, DNF, 2:28.03, 2:03.83, DNF, DNF, *1:55.96*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:15.42, 2:05.88,* 1:26.12*, 2:01.27, 2:51.70, 3:47.30, *1:57.11*, *1:13.32*, 2:13.29

*4x4BLD = 6:45.43 * 
*6:01.65* (2:58),* 7:34.20* (3:55), DNF, DNF, 8:22.08, 8:18.90, DNF
felt like worse for each solve

*5x5BLD*: 4xDNF
18+, 14+, 17+, 14+. Closest 2+centers


----------



## Jakube (Oct 11, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:14.14*
DNF(1:24.06), 1:21.48, DNF(1:30.04), 1:25.49, *1:16.54*, DNF(1:14.75), DNF(1:56.21), 1:24.22, 1:33.10, 1:21.08, DNF(1:34.15), 1:34.23, *1:20.73*, *1:16.08*, *1:12.63*, 1:29.98, 1:32.36, DNF(1:48.90), *1:04.74*, 1:33.91

*4BLD: 6:41.39*
DNF(5:59.11)[2:35], DNF[1:57], DNF(5:37.08)[2:13], DNF(5:41.63)[2:30], *7:43.99*[4:30], *5:38.79*[2:30], DNF(6:42.40)[2:40], DNF(5:14.96)[2:40]
_1st: 2 centers and a setupmove during wings; 2nd: big pop; 3rd: off by 2 corners; 4th: some corners and mostly all wings wrong; 5th: had to memorize the wings twice; 7th: messed up something during wings; 8th: off by 2 centers_

*5BLD: 10:30.40*
DNF(11:02.33)[4:51], *10:30.40[4:52]*, DNF(10:44.48)[4:52], DNF[4:40]
_1st: off by a lot of centers and 5 wings; 3rd: off by 3 wings(forgot to solve one LP) and 3 centers?_


----------



## Norbi (Oct 11, 2011)

*3BLD: 13/20*, 
*1:44.94*, *1:41.15*, 1:49.55, 1:55.67, DNF, *1:40.38*, 2:06.26, *1:43.52*, DNF, DNF, *1:45.19*, DNF, 2:09.34, 1:57.21, DNF, 1:46.32, DNF, 1:52.00, DNF(1:05.47, 3 corners), 1:55.69


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good excuse to practise for Worlds.

46.37, DNF(53.92), 48.46, DNF(44.74), DNF(53.53), 43.24, 58.03, 39.46, DNF(47.75), 49.54, 42.02, DNF(55.53), 49.54, DNF(43.78), 44.69, DNF(57.50), DNF(57.44), 1:05.74, DNF(30.85), DNF(14.03)

39.46, 42.02, 43.24, 44.69, 46.37 = 43.16 mean of 5

The 2nd last scramble was an awesome pwn scramble but I messed up a rotation  Would've been a 30s solve


----------



## Benyó (Oct 11, 2011)

1:01.24 dnf 58.64 53.04 1:07.15 1:03.21 1:14.31 57.16 47.67 1:03.53 dnf 58.63 1:26.96 1:08.18 dnf 56.28 1:08.90 dnf 32.15 1:12.73

mo20 1:01.86
avg12 1:05.08
avg5 59.77
best 32.15

19 horrible solves and a pb


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 11, 2011)

I know this is wrong to do but after seeing everyone be pwn at scramble 19, I did it.

45.50

Lol. Unsure whether to count...it's pretty damn pwn scramble. Aperm first comm, and then all 8 movers...10 edges....Even all the M2 edges were fast cases.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 13, 2011)

3BLD :

DNF(4:27.74)[3E]
3:21.55
DNF(5:12.94)[2CTwisted, All M-slice edges flipped] - Basically, a mistake at the very end, and forgot to execute 2-twist.
4:53.36

Will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:20.49*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 58.75
DNF [2:45.11, 3E], 1:30.00, DNF [1:37.16, 2C], 3:28.59, 1:57.50, 1:19.41, 1:31.16, 1:29.28, 2:11.78, 1:34.05, 1:29.80, DNF [2:32.13, 4E 4C], 1:25.28, DNF [1:23.25, 2E], 1:41.93, 1:29.75, 1:48.88, 1:31.09, 58.75, 1:37.55
Comment: Wow, the nineteenth scramble was awesome! New PB.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:31.31*
7:32.89 [4:01], 7:29.73 [3:54], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Minimal solving to save my memory for Dayton this weekend.

*5x5x5 BLD: 13:41.16*
13:41.16 [6:56], DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Again, minimal solving to save my memory for the weekend. Besides, this was a pretty good solve - I doubt I would have beaten it with the other three.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 16, 2011)

3x3x3: *1:55.75*
2:21.87, *1:36.61*, *2:10.10*, DNF, 2:12.76, 3:33.60, DNF, DNF, *1:37.46*, 2:21.30, DNF, DNF, 2:28.34, *2:09.11*, *2:05.48*, 2:38.89, 3:16.87, DNF, DNF, 2:42.02

4x4x4: *15:33*
*16:07*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 18:51, *14:58*, DNF, DNF

5x5x5: *34:04*
DNF, *34:04*, DNF, DNF
My SS popped during the last solve - never been that before :confused:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

* Results for week 41:*

*3x3x3*

 43.16 amostay2004
 49.26 Benyó
1:14.14 Jakube
1:20.49 Mike Hughey
1:39.10 MatsBergsten
1:43.04 Norbi
1:55.75 DrKorbin

*4x4x4*

6:41.39 Jakube
6:45.43 MatsBergsten
7:31.31 Mike Hughey
15:33 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

10:30.40 Jakube
13:41.16 Mike Hughey
34:04 DrKorbin
DNF MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

*Week 42:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, October 23, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 42:*

*3x3x3:*

D F2 U2 L U B2 U2 B' R U F R' U' B' R' F2 R2 U
R2 B2 D' U L2 D' F U' L2 B' F2 D' F2 L' F' R' F2 L2 U'
L D2 L' D R U' F2 U B U2 L2 F2 L' D U B'
B2 D2 B' U' F' L' D2 B' L2 U' R D U L' D' U2 B'
L2 R F' D2 L' R D2 L2 F' D' L F2 L B2 U L' R U2
L' D R2 D2 R2 F' L B2 L' R' U B' D L2 R F2 U2 R'
U F' R' B D' F R F2 L' F D2 R B2 U L R' B' U2
D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R B U' R2 F' R U2 B L' D' L F' D
F' D' B D2 F2 D2 L' R2 D' B F R2 F' U' B2 D2 L2
R2 B' D2 L U2 B' D L2 R' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F'
F' L D2 U F' D' B R' U R' F L' D2 L D U' B R
B L' R' F L2 B U' B' D R' F2 D U L' B R2 U' R'
B F' D B2 F D' L F2 D2 U B' D R2 D2 F R U F'
L' B2 U L2 R' U B' L2 D U R' F' D U2 B L' D'
D' L D U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 D' L D' B2 L2 F U F'
B' U2 F' U' B2 D2 B' L' F' R U2 B' L F' R' D2 B R
B' U L2 D' U R' U L2 F L R' U L U2 F2 U' R2 U
D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F R B' F2 D B U B' U R' F' L2 B2
B2 F R' D2 B' F R' D' U B D' B2 L2 R' D R2 F2 U
D F' U' B' R2 F D2 B' U2 F U' B D L B2 U' F2

*4x4x4:*

B' Fw' D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 U' F2 U B2 Fw' Rw B' Uw B2 F' L2 B' Rw Uw2 U' B' D2 U L R' D Uw B' L2 B' F Rw' U' B U B2 Fw' Rw' 
D' Uw L' F U' Fw2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 Rw' R' D Uw L' F R' F2 L2 Uw' L U2 L R2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 B' D' U' B' D Uw2 R U F 
D Uw U B Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 F' L B D' Fw U F' D' Rw' B' Fw2 U2 L2 Rw2 F' Uw' B2 D' L Rw Fw2 F2 R Fw' F' L' Rw R F2 Rw2 U' R2 
U2 B' Fw' L U' Fw2 F L' U' B Rw' Fw Uw R' Uw' F Uw2 L2 Rw' R' Fw L F Rw D Rw' U L Uw' Rw D2 B Uw U Fw' Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 F2 
Uw U B Fw Rw B' U B Fw2 F' L' F2 Rw2 D' L B Fw' U R U' B2 L' Rw Fw L2 Uw Rw U R' F2 Rw2 U' Fw' L2 Fw L2 Uw' B Fw' F 
Fw2 L' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 L Rw Fw L F2 U Rw' D2 R2 Fw Uw2 F2 D R' Fw Rw R Fw' F Uw F L' F' Uw2 Fw D B2 U R' B Fw' 
U' L Uw2 U2 R U R D Uw R2 B' L D2 L' Rw' R' B Fw Uw' U2 F2 L' D R' Fw U' B' Fw2 F' L2 R Fw D2 U Rw' F2 D' L' B Fw' 
F Uw B2 Uw L2 U F' Rw R F2 Uw' R' F Uw2 U' Fw R2 B2 U B Rw2 D Uw L2 F2 D F2 Uw2 F D Fw2 D2 U2 R2 D Rw2 F Uw2 U B'

*5x5x5:*

Lw Uw2 U' Bw' Uw' U2 B' Bw2 Rw B2 Bw' L D2 Dw' U2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 U R' B R Fw' Dw R' Bw2 F' Rw' Fw' D' Lw U R' D U Fw' R2 Uw F' L2 B L' Uw' Fw Lw2 F D' Uw U' Rw Fw' D2 Uw U' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw U 
Bw2 Uw2 F' U2 R D2 U2 R' Uw2 U' B2 U' Bw' D' Dw B' Bw Fw' Dw L2 Rw' R' Dw Rw Bw2 D2 R2 Uw U' L Lw2 R2 F2 D L2 B' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 U' Rw' Dw Lw D R2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw' F2 Rw B' Bw Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw' F' U Rw 
Uw2 Rw Uw2 U B' U Bw' Fw2 F' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 R Uw U2 Bw2 D Rw' Bw2 Fw' L2 B2 Bw' Fw' L D2 U R2 B Bw' D' Bw' D2 Fw2 D2 B' F2 R' F2 Uw L' Fw2 R2 D2 Bw' F' R' U' L B2 R2 F L' Lw' F' Dw' L' Fw2 D' U2 
B' F' U Fw' D Fw L' Lw B Fw' Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw L2 Rw' D' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 R2 U F Dw' Uw2 Lw' Dw' F2 R' F2 Lw' Bw Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R D2 Uw' U Bw' L2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 B' R Bw U2 Fw2 F' L' R D' Dw' F2


----------



## Norbi (Oct 17, 2011)

3x3BLD:10/20
DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:12.69, DNF, DNF, *1:30.04*,DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:42.64* ,1:45.22, *1:44.43*, 1:55.75, *1:43.61*, DNF, *1:36.34*, 1:57.95, 2:00.75, DNF


----------



## Jakube (Oct 18, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:10.00*
DNF(1:21.52), 1:47.17, 1:16.25, 1:16.36, *1:06.46*, 1:35.73, *1:03.23*, DNF(1:13.52), DNF(1:38.78), DNF(1:14.25), 1:16.01, 1:32.36, 1:19.32, DNF(1:23.04), *1:14.17*, 1:22.95, *1:14.18*, 1:20.27, 1:21.57, *1:11.96*

*4x4x4 Blindfolded: 5:02.16*
*5:12.01[2:06]*, 5:51.15[2:50], 5:18.56[2:14], *4:52.30[2:06]*, DNF(5:07.99)[1:56], DNF(5:10.11)[2:30], DNF(7:01.85)[3:40], DNF(5:37.08)[2:50]
_5th: Forgot to to l at the end and didn´t solve a LP. _

*5x5x5 Blindfolded: 10:36.02*
*10:36.02[5:00]*, DNF(11:33.78)[5:26], DNF(11:42.44)[4:54], DNF(10:40.73)[5:07]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow - I was accurate this week! Pity I had to do it now, and not last weekend at Dayton. 

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:20.27*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 1:12.12
1:12.12, DNF [2:10.87, 2E], 1:41.80, 1:20.48, 1:37.80, 1:46.11, 1:25.36, 1:38.62, 1:31.12, 1:29.90, 1:24.46, 1:47.97, 1:31.63, 1:26.89, 1:22.30, 1:41.94, 1:56.87, 1:56.89, 1:22.01, 1:28.14

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:01.95*
7:24.88 [4:01], 6:39.02 [3:23], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS

*5x5x5 BLD: 16:50.82*
16:50.82 [9:11], DNS, DNS, DNS

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2011)

*3x3BLD = 1:29.68* (15/20)
1:51.14, 3:08.68, DNF, *1:19.60*, 2:19.86, DNF, *1:26.16*, 1:48.25, 2:13.43, *1:30.47,* 1:43.24, DNF, DNF, 2:19.06, 1:58.31, 1:50.72, *1:41.55*, DNF, 1:59.17, *1:30.63*


*4x4BLD = 6:26.82* so far
6:50.94 [ 3:40], DNF [7:46.91, 4:17], 6:02.69 [ 3:01], 5xDNS
The second I just forgot to execute a center comm, 2 X off.

*5x5BLD = * = *17:07.03*
17:07.03 [ 9:26], 3xDNS
New Maru cube, slippery thing, I don't like it. Had to go slow on solving
so as not to do any faulty moves. Don't have time for more now.


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2011)

*1:12.02*, DNF(1:42.62)[2E2C], 1:32.03, *1:11.15*, 1:37.35, DNF(1:35.40)[3C], 1:25.26, DNF(1:10.90)[4C], *1:17.93*, 1:33.92, *1:19.70*, 1:37.38, DNF(1:17.49)[fail], DNF(1:43.60)[2C3E], DNF(1:29.46)[4C4E], DNF(1:02.35)[lost orientation], *1:11.44*, DNF(1:09.07)[2E], 1:25.10, 1:32.12

12/20

Result 1:14.49

Using Zane's memo method + freestyle corners. Still making up images on the spot, edge memo usually takes about 25 seconds, and I'm getting used to the corner lettering scheme too. It feels like every solve will be a success now, as opposed to when I used my old method, and it felt like 1/2 solves would be a success. 4 DNF's in a row threw me off a bit near the end.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2011)

I need a starting point to measure my progress now that I plan to practise 3bld a bit more so here goes

1:23.87, DNF(1:41.02), *1:18.47*, 1:38.29, 1:25.10, *1:22.19*, 2:01.93, 1:49.73, DNF(1:14.88), 1:29.01, DNF(1:35.22), *1:17.93*, 1:35.08, 1:37.99, *1:23.51*, DNF(1:22.84), *1:16.97*, 1:33.22, DNF(1:12.05), 1:47.20 = *1:19.81 mean of 5 best*


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 30.99, 34.33, 34.44, 35.04, 36.46 = *34.25*
Accuracy: 18/20
Session mean: 41.65
34.44, 52.11, 41.57, DNF, 37.38, 34.33, 30.99, 57.14, 49.93, DNF, 36.46, 55.84, 35.04, 45.88, 40.50, 39.81, 37.42, 40.80, 43.27, 36.83
_Comment: Really happy with the accuracy. The last 12 also makes a 42.67 pb avg12._


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 23, 2011)

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best Time: 25.84
Median: 36.30
Worst Time: DNF
Standard deviation: 3.12

Best average of 5: 31.81
6-10 - 30.08 (DNF) (29.73) 30.98 34.38

Best average of 12: DNF
1-12 - DNF 32.03 35.55 32.88 37.05 30.08 DNF (29.73) 30.98 34.38 DNF (DNF)

1. DNF D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U F D U R' L U L B2 U2 B D'
2. 32.03 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U R2 U R F U' B' R2 U'
3. 35.55 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' D R' U' R' U' B D' B
4. 32.88 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' D R D2 B' D' B' D F' D' U
5. 37.05 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D F R2 B R U F2 L' D F2
6. 30.08 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B' D' R2 F' D L D' U' B L
7. DNF F2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L F' L' U' R2 F U' L' B L' D
8. 29.73 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F' R' B' L D L2 U R' D2 U2
9. 30.98 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F D F L' F2 R2 U L
10. 34.38 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 L' F R2 D' U2 B' R' B' U' L U'
11. DNF F2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B U' R F' R2 D2 U2 R D' L' U'
12. DNF F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R D' F R' B L' B2 D' B2 L' U'
13. DNF D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R B R B2 U F' R2 D F R' U2
14. 29.55 B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F D R2 B F2 U2 L D' F2 R L
15. DNF U F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L' D' B2 F' R' B L2 D R' B U
16. 35.00 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R' B' R L' D R' D' F D2 F U'
17. DNF D2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 U' L' F U F' U2 R L2 B2 F' L2
18. DNF L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B' R2 U F' L D2 R2 F' U F'
19. 25.84 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L D' B' D R' L U' L' F2 U2
20. DNF B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B R L2 B2 R D U' F L F'
now seriously you have to put longer scrambles, this morning I made like 50 attemps, I've just had lunch and I still got subWR like crazy...
I made them in a row that's why I ended DNFing a lot


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those scrambles aer just optimized. The 25 move scrambles you are probably used to aren't optimal. These are just like those scrambles, however it's optimized so you have to scramble less. Mike is being nice.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 23, 2011)

my ppt doesn't give me this scrambles in any case


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you implying that you think PPT gives optimal scrambles? I don't understand you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2011)

Those scrambles are randomly generated 3x3x3 positions, exactly as you would get in competition. There should be nothing special about them. If there is, we need to find out why, because this is how official WCA scrambles are generated.

I didn't notice them being particularly easy, either - I think you're imagining it. There were a couple of nice scrambles, but that's to be expected in a set of 20. None of them were as nice as that scramble in the final round at US Nationals!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree, I did not notice anything particular with the scrambles.

The only thing I can think of against using optimized scrambles is that perhaps
if you scramble incorrect you might get easier scrambles for shorter number of
moves (optimized) than if you use 25 random moves. But I actually don't think
that you would notice that with 20-21 move scrambles anyway. 

When scrambling in a real competition you compare the result of the scramble 
against a diagram/colour cube as against scrambling yourself at home. Still
I don't think I have a valid point to make so I just quit rambling now and go to 
sleep .


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess I just imagined it...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

* Results for week 42:*

*3x3x3*

 29.63 lucarubik
 34.25 Zane_C
1:10.00 Jakube
1:14.49 fazrulz
1:19.81 kinch2002
1:20.27 Mike Hughey
1:29.68 MatsBergsten
1:39.41 Norbi


*4x4x4*

5:02.16 Jakube 
6:26.82 MatsBergsten
7:01.95 Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

10:36.02 Jakube 
16:50.82 Mike Hughey
17:07.03 MatsBergsten


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can there be more than 20 scrambles this week? Perhaps 50?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry Ryan, I already had this week ready to go (and I don't have time for lots of solving this week), so maybe next week. (Or, you can always hijack next time!)

*Week 43:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, October 30, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 43:*

*3x3x3:*

D2 R D R' D2 R2 B L' U F2 L' R B L2 R F2 R
F2 D L' R' B F' R B' D2 R F D2 F2 U' L U L' R'
D' L' D2 L R2 F2 U R U' R' B D B D' F L B' U
B' F' L R2 D F L' B U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 U L' F U
B2 D' B L R' F' D' B' F D2 F R F' R D L D2 R'
L B2 R B2 D B' F' D B' U F2 R2 B D2 U R2 D U
R D' F R B U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 U' B2 F L' F' U2 F
R2 F R U L B L B L B2 L B' D2 F2 R2 B' L
D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' L' D2 B' D2 F2 D U' B2 R2 B'
U R2 U' F2 D U R D B R F2 D L B' F2 L2 R U L
B2 U F2 U R F L R U B' R D B D' B D2 L2 U'
U L2 U2 B' L' U' L' D' R2 D' B2 L' B2 F L D' L' F
L' B2 F' L' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' U B' L2 B L U2 F2
R D B' F' L2 R' B U2 L' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R' B
F D2 L R' D' B2 L' B D' B2 D' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R'
F U2 L D2 F U L F2 D' R2 U L D2 R2 B' D2 R F'
L2 D' F U' L2 F R2 D2 U' B U2 F2 L' F D' U' F' U
L' U2 F' R' U R' D B' F' D' F' L' B' R F' R' D' U'
R2 B L2 D2 B F R' U B R2 B' L D R' F D2 F R
L' B F L2 D L' R2 D2 L B D U2 L' D2 L2 B' L2

*4x4x4:*

L2 Uw' B Fw2 F2 U L R B' R' B D' F U B R2 F' R Uw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L' D R Uw2 R U' B F2 Uw L2 Rw2 Fw F L2 R'	
D B' D B D' R' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw Uw2 U L R' B2 F' D2 Uw B D2 U F2 R B2 F D' F L' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' D2 R	
Rw Uw2 U' L Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw' L' F R U L2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' B L' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U Fw U' B U' Rw Fw Uw2 Fw D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R2	
Uw F Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Fw' D' U' R U B F2 L2 Uw Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' D F D2 L' D2 L Uw2 U' B Rw R D2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' F' D2	
Fw' R B Fw D' B2 F D' Uw' R D' L D Fw' R2 D' U' B Uw2 R2 B L Rw R2 U2 B2 F' Rw' F Rw' R' Uw2 F L2 R' Fw' Uw2 F' L Uw	
D' Uw' F Rw2 F2 U2 Rw2 D B' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw' F Uw B' Uw U Fw2 U F' D' L F L Fw2 Rw' D' U B Fw' F' D B2 R2 B Fw2	
D2 U' R B Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 B' Rw' B' Fw2 D2 L2 Fw L' F2 L2 F2 U Fw2 L' U L' Uw R2 F' L F' L2 Rw Uw U L2 D' Uw' U' Rw2 R2 U'	
B' Fw' L Uw2 R D Rw R2 B R F U2 Rw U L2 B D' Uw U Fw' Rw2 Fw' D' Fw R' Fw2 L' F' L F' R2 F U' R F' D B2 D Uw U

*5x5x5:*

Rw2 R Bw Fw2 Rw' B2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 R' U L R2 D2 Dw' Lw' B2 D2 U Bw' Fw F' L2 U' R' D Dw' Uw2 F2 D' Fw D B' F D Fw2 Lw' F' R Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw U Lw Rw' U2 Bw' Fw2 F R B2 Uw'	
Fw2 R2 Bw L' D R2 D' Dw' R' D' L B F U2 L' R' Uw Bw D' Dw U2 Lw R2 B Lw2 R2 Uw2 B' F R2 Fw' Lw' R' B' Lw2 B R Fw' Uw B Bw' L2 R2 U Fw R' Uw2 L' Dw2 L Bw' Lw2 D Uw' B Bw' F U' B R'	
L Lw2 Fw Uw' Rw' R' D2 F2 Uw2 R D Rw2 R' Bw R D' U L' Dw' Bw F Lw' Rw' B' Rw' D Uw' L U Lw' R' Bw Rw2 Bw' Uw' Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw L Rw2 R' D2 B' Bw' Lw' U' Bw2 R2 Dw Uw' Bw F2 Rw D2 Dw2 Uw' L2 D Dw	
U2 Fw2 L U Bw Rw Fw F L' Bw' D2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' Lw U2 Bw R2 B2 Rw2 R2 B Uw2 B Rw2 B Bw2 Lw R' Fw' D F' Rw2 F Rw2 F' U L2 Rw' Uw' B2 Fw Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw D Lw' Rw R B2 F' Uw' R' Dw R Dw2 Fw2


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess 31 is not the mean of my 5 best
my fault of course
I will edit this massege with my mean of the 5 best and not with the best avg5


----------



## Norbi (Oct 24, 2011)

3BLD: 1:29.85
Accuracy:12/20

DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:53.30, DNF, 1:42.17,* 1:24.30*, 2:24.50, *1:35.69*, *1:33.95*, DNF(2C), DNF, DNF, 1:42.95,* 1:27.80*, *1:27.51+*, DNF, DNF, 2:41.77, DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry, lucarubik - I wasn't paying close enough attention to realize you were giving best avg5. I'll correct it in the standings. (Not that it changes your placing any, but I'm sure it's nice to be sub-30.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> * Results for week 42:*
> 
> 5. 1:19.81 kinch2002



My aim for this week is sub55 (average of best 5). I'll make sure I do it in about 6 days time to give myself time to practise a bit.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 24, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:06.57*
1:26.00, 1:24.57, DNF(1:27.65), DNF(1:19.36), 1:32.74, 1:14.76, *1:00.46*, 1:14.71, DNF(1:35.39), *1:06.10*, *1:12.38*, 1:36.14, DNF(1:20.08), DNF(1:21.97), 1:13.96, *1:06.38*, 1:19.83, *1:07.55*, DNF(1:18.95), 1:24.54

*4BLD: 5:17.29*
*5:07.19[2:11]*, DNF(4:31.86)[2:04], DNF(5:41.15)[2:35], 5:53.04[2:25], DNF(5:33.65)[2:20], DNF(5:40.82)[2:14], *5:27.39[2:20]*, DNF
_2nd: off by 3 centers, 3rd: screwed up parity, 4th: Big Pop._

*5BLD: 9:47.31*
DNF(11:54.87)[5:40], 9:47.31[4:55], DNF(11:12.90)[5:04], DNF(10:22.09)[4:49]
_1st and 3rd: off by 2 flipped midges and 2 twisted corners, 4th: off by 2 centers and 2 wings._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:23.96*
Accuracy: 11/20
Best single: 1:14.24
DNF [2:14.34, scrambled], *1:14.24*, 1:45.36, DNF [1:19.12, 2C], 1:48.59, 2:08.25, DNF [1:20.51, 2E], *1:31.62*, 1:37.66, DNF [1:14.47, 3C], DNF [1:28.29, 3C], 1:45.56, DNF [1:14.26, 2C], *1:25.18*, DNF [1:19.45, 3C], *1:27.33*, 1:40.70, *1:21.45*, DNF [1:36.08, 3E], DNF [1:22.63, 4E]
Comment: Wow, that was such a terrible session! All silly mistakes; I don't know what was wrong with me. This does not portend well for my plan to do a multi tonight. I'm very surprised, though, that my average of best 5 was still just a couple of seconds off normal. That despite the fact that almost all of my DNFs were the fast solves.

*4x4x4 BLD: DNF*
7:50.47 [3:56], DNF [6:33.15, 2:38, 3C], DNF [7:21.04, 3:46, 3W], DNF [7:43.27, 3:53, 3X], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 32.78, 37.27, 37.63, 41.98, 42.64 = *38.46* 
Accuracy: 14/20
Session mean: 47.72
1:05.23, DNF, 51.94, DNF, 44.10, 52.92, 37.27, 32.78, 58.60, DNF, 37.63, DNF, DNF, DNF, 50.61, 46.82, 59.75, 42.64, 45.84, 41.98
_Comment: Not as fast as last week, nor as accurate._


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 28, 2011)

I still can't believe you won the WC... you do great in comp!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2011)

* Results for week 43:*

*3x3x3*

 38.46 Zane_C
1:06.57 Jakube
1:23.96 Mike Hughey
1:29.85 Norbi

*4x4x4*

5:17.29 Jakube 
DNF Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

9:47.31 Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2011)

No change in rules this week, except that you can have a lot more 3x3x3 solves to pick your best from if you want. I need a semi-decent warmup this week for Indiana; 100 solves will hopefully be enough to get me going.

*Week 44:*


3x3BLD 100 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, November 6, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 44:*

*3x3x3:*


Spoiler




D B2 D2 F' L' B' D' L D2 R F2 L' U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2
D B' L F2 D' B' R2 B' U2 R2 U' L' F L2 B R' D R'
R' F D2 R2 D2 B D F2 R F2 U R2 F' D' R U' 
F' L2 F' R2 F2 R F2 U2 B U2 L2 D' L' R2 D U L'
L' D2 L2 D B2 F' L D' B2 L R2 B' U2 B2 L' F'
F' D' U2 L D L2 R F2 R2 B D' R2 F' D2 L D2 F' R2
R2 B D L2 F2 D B R' U F D' F2 D R' D2 F2 U' F'
D2 F2 L' B L' U' F D B L2 D F2 D F' R2 U L
B' R D U' B' L2 R' F2 U2 F U2 L2 F U L D R2 U'
F2 L U F' D2 U F L D' U2 F2 D' B' L' F L2 U2 R'
R' F2 U2 L B D R' F R2 U' F' D R2 D2 R' B2 F' U
B F U' L2 U' F U' L F' L B U2 B F2 D R' U'
B2 D L2 R' F U B' L' B2 U' R' B U B2 L F2 L' U
L2 U2 L F' L2 R2 U2 L' F L' U2 B2 U' R2 D' B F' R'
U2 R B F2 L2 R' D L B2 L B D2 U2 F2 R D F R
D L' U R' F D' B' F2 R F L B L' R' U L2 F' U2
B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F L D2 R' D' L U' L2 B' L' D' B
R D' U F2 R B U B F2 D' B2 L D L2 F2 L B'
R' F L R D2 F' L' D2 L2 B' L' D' R' B R2 B' R'
U L2 R' B2 D R' D2 B' F2 U R' F L' U L D2 B2 R2
U' B2 L2 U' B2 L' D' U F' R D' U' B D2 R' U2 L U
D2 L' U2 F D R U2 R F' L2 F L2 R' F2 L2 F' D R2 U'
B D2 R D L U R2 F L' R2 D2 B F U' F R' B2 D
B U2 F2 D U2 F' D U' B2 U' B' F2 R F' U2 L2 B' R'
B' U2 L2 B2 F R' U' F' D B U F D L' U F D U'
D' B R2 U2 L2 U L U2 F' L2 D L' B2 R2 F U' L2 R'
D2 F L2 U' L D B R F2 U' L2 D' U' F' D F2 R' U2
D' F' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 U B2 L B R' B D L2 U' F' U2
F L2 R2 B' D2 U L2 B D' F R U2 R' D' F L R'
D' R B2 U F' U R2 F2 L' R' D L2 B2 R' B2 F2 U'
B2 U2 F' L' F U B L2 U R F2 R F' U2 F' R'
F' R2 U' L2 B F' L' R' U B2 U F R' D L U2 L D'
F' R F2 R' B2 D B L2 D2 U2 B' D L2 D2 L2
R2 U2 B' F2 U' F D L D2 R' U2 B D2 U2 F' D' L'
R D' R2 U' R' F2 R' B' F' D2 R D2 R' D2 R' U R2 U'
L R2 U2 B2 D R F2 D' L2 R' D2 R F L D L2 F
R F2 D' U2 B U F' L2 R' U' F' D L2 R D' B2 L' R2
D2 L2 R F' D' L' R D2 B' R2 F2 D' B' F2 L' D R U'
R2 U R2 F' D F' L' B' L F2 D' L2 D L' U' B2 U
F U2 B2 F' D' B' L2 U' R D' U' R2 D' R' U2 R' U' B'
R2 F U' R' B' L B R' U2 L2 R F' D' R2 B L' B2 R'
U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F D F2 U B R2 B2 L R F' L R'
R2 F2 R B U R' F D2 B L U' L D R' F' U' R
L U R' D' U B L' U2 B' L2 U L D' L' U B' L2 U'
R' U2 F L R U' L2 B2 U R2 F D' U' L' U2 R' F' U2
B2 F' L2 F2 L' B2 F D' U F2 L' D B F' U' L' F U'
B2 F R' D2 L F R' F' R D2 R F2 U F' L' U2 R' U2
B2 L B' U F2 D2 R B2 L2 R D' R' F R2 B F R'
D U R D' B2 R' B U2 R2 U2 B F' R' F2 U R' F'
B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U R' B D' R2 U2 R' F2 L2 R U'
L B' U F2 U' L D U R' U2 B' U2 R' B L' U B2 F2
D2 F' R' B2 L F R' D' F2 D' U' F L2 F2 D2 L' F D
R2 B2 F' R2 B2 L' D2 L' U' B R' D F L B R B2 U
L2 B D L U2 F D L' D' F2 L2 F L' U R2 B
F2 U L B F2 R B R D L2 R' D U' L2 D2 U' B' U'
D R B2 D B F2 R F L R2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' D' U
F2 D' L' D' B R' D' L' U B D U2 B2 U R U L R2
B2 L F2 L' D B2 R' D U F' D2 L R' D2 L2 B L
B' L R' D2 R' U L2 U R2 B R' D L2 F2 R U2 B' U'
L D L B2 D U' L' D U2 R F' L2 R B F L' D2 R'
F2 U' L2 D' B' F U' B' D' B R' B' L2 U F R2 B' U'
F U' B' L' R D' U R2 F' U2 L' D R F R' B' F2
F L' F' R D2 U' F L R' B L D' L R B' L2 F' U
L' U2 L F U L B F2 R D' B' F2 L D' R2 U2 L2 R'
D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L B F' D2 U F U' B D' B' F2 R'
F2 U2 B F2 D' L2 F' R' D' B' F' R F R U B2 R D
F' L' F' R2 D2 F' D' B' D' F' U' F2 R B' D F' D2 L
F2 R D2 L B' R B' R2 B' D' R2 B' R' D' R' U L' R2
B D' F' R2 D2 L D2 F2 U L' D' L U F2 L' U' F'
F' U' F2 U F L F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L U2 B2 F L U
L' B L' R D B2 L R D B R2 U' L D2 L2 U' F U2
R D2 B2 F' L2 F R B2 D2 B F D' F' R F' L B U
F2 L R U2 F2 U L B L F2 L R' B L B U' R'
U' L2 D R' B L B2 U R D F D F2 D' B D' B'
R' B2 L R2 U2 L2 F L' D2 F2 R D' R' B R U R
B D' B2 D2 F' D U L' F2 L' R' B' R B' R' F' L' R'
L2 F2 R' F2 R2 B L' D' F2 U B R' F2 D' U' F L' D'
F U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D B' L' R D' U' B2 R2 F' D'
B L2 R' F' L2 B2 R U' B2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 U' B' L R2
B D2 B2 D R2 B' U' F U2 L2 B' L2 D R B' L U' R
L R2 F U L U L2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 B U F' R2
D' L D U R' B D2 U2 R2 B' R F L B U L' U2 F'
L R2 D' L2 B' R F' L2 R D F R2 F' L' B D' R F2
L' U2 B2 F R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B R D' L2 R B2 L' U'
R F' L B L D' B' F U B R F2 R' U F2 L R2 U'
F' U B L U' B R B' U L2 B2 R2 U B' U2 R2 U'
U2 R' B R2 B L D' B2 F' L F2 L F D L' U F2 R2
B2 D2 L F U B2 F' L' D' R F2 D R2 B2 D' B' F2
L F2 R2 F' R F U2 B' L' B' F D' R2 D2 U F L2 F'
D' U' R' B L' D2 U' B' U2 F' L D2 F2 R F L2 U R2
B D' F2 R B' U2 B' U2 F' D' L' U L B' R' F U2
F' D' B2 D' U' L' D F2 U' R F' L B' F D' L2 U2
L2 D2 L' F D' R2 B F2 U2 F' D' B D L F D' F2 U'
F2 R2 U2 L' U' F' D R F' U L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U' L D2
D2 L' B2 R2 U2 L2 U L' B' F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 L U'
R B L B' F' U' F U L2 F U' L F2 D' U' F' R' U'
F' L F D B' L2 D2 B' L' B D R2 B L U' B2 D'
F' L' U' F' D L' U2 B L' B' F U' R D F' U R2
U2 L U' L2 B' F D' L2 B2 D2 U2 L D U2 F L2 U2 R'
L2 U' F U F' R2 D R2 U2 L' U2 R D' L' R' D2 R2




*4x4x4:*

Uw' U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw R2 B F2 R Fw U Fw2 U2 L Uw' L D2 U2 L Fw2 F' D2 U' Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw D2 Fw2 R B D R2 D U2 Fw2	
L2 Rw2 R2 B' R2 Fw' D' Uw2 U B2 L R Fw F' D' U2 B2 D2 F L2 Rw2 R2 D2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw L' B Fw F' L' B' Fw F2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 D'	
R2 F2 D2 U2 Rw' R' D2 Fw R2 Uw B' Uw' L2 Fw' F' U' Fw2 F D2 F2 Uw' B F Uw' U' F Rw Uw' U Rw2 R' F' L U B' R' F' Rw D' Fw'	
Fw Uw' R' Uw' Rw' R' Uw2 U' B Fw2 Rw B L D2 B2 Uw L' B2 F' L' Rw F L2 D2 B2 F Uw B2 Fw F' L F2 L R B Fw' L U' B Fw2	
Uw' U' F D R2 D Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 L2 B' Rw' R' F L D2 Uw R2 B L' R F2 D2 Uw' B L2 R' Fw2 Rw R' D U2 L2 B' Fw2 F' R2 F L	
U L2 Rw U F D' U' B' Uw' L2 B' F2 Uw R2 B Uw Fw2 F2 R' F L' R B L2 R2 F' D' Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' D Uw L2 Fw2 Uw2 L'	
D R U Fw2 R U2 Rw2 B' L' Fw' Uw L' Uw B' D' F R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw L Fw' D2 Fw2 F2 U F2 R B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw L2 B' U2	
B' Fw' F' Rw' D' L B Fw' Rw2 B' Rw2 B Fw F' D' Rw R2 B Rw2 R' U2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U' R' B2 Uw2 U' L R2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R' U' Fw' Uw2 U2

*5x5x5:*

U R2 B' D' Bw2 Fw' U Lw2 R2 Bw F2 D L2 Fw' Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 F Lw Rw' Bw Uw U' Rw2 Dw2 B Bw2 Fw' F D Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw' D Fw' L2 B' Bw' D Uw' U' F R2 F2 Rw2 F2 R D Dw' B' Lw2 U' Rw2 R' D' Fw2	
Rw' B D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L' Dw U2 Bw2 Rw2 B' U R2 F2 Dw2 U Fw' Uw' F Rw D2 Dw2 U' Rw' Uw' U F' R Dw Bw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw R D2 L R Bw Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Lw U2 Rw' U' Bw' U' Lw' Uw2 B' Dw2 Fw D R Bw'	
Bw L F D Dw2 U' B Bw' L' U2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R' Dw2 F2 Dw' U' Lw B Fw D2 Uw U2 L' R' Fw2 Dw R2 Dw2 F L2 F2 Dw2 U2 R B' Fw D Rw2 F2 Dw U2 F L2 U2 Rw R' U' Fw' U' F2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2	
Lw2 Uw2 R' Uw' L' Lw2 F L F' L' Dw' Uw' Rw R Dw Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 Fw' Dw B' F2 L' R2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw Fw R Fw Rw Bw2 L' Fw2 L U2 Lw R' Uw2 L D' L' B2 Lw' F2 R' U2 Fw F Lw' Dw2 Uw Bw U2 Rw D Uw' L'


----------



## Jakube (Nov 1, 2011)

*3BLD: 58.40*
1:35.23, 1:10.90, 1:02.16, 1:20.66, 1:07.79, 1:30.15, DNF(54.22)[Pop], 1:10.66, 1:10.60, DNF(1:09.22), 1:20.32, 1:15.28, 1:15.35, 1:14.56, 2:06.30, 1:23.34, DNF(1:37.34)[2 flipped edges], *58.75*, 1:19.48, 1:22.24, 1:39.77, 1:09.92, 1:28.71, 1:31.94, DNF(1:20.99), 1:10.23, 1:42.89, 1:22.25, 1:07.28, 1:03.90, *58.27*, DNF(1:12.06), 1:15.22, 1:25.14, 1:14.12+, 1:17.84, 1:15.81, 1:18.79, DNF(1:27.09)[2 flipped edges], 1:15.05, 1:27.52, DNF(1:11.00), *59.54*, DNF(1:29.50), 1:22.54, 1:11.19, 1:05.88, 1:11.12, 1:01.97, DNF(1:18.89), 1:24.78, DNF(1:04.26), DNF(1:17.80), DNF(1:32.65), 1:14.06, 1:17.41, DNF(1:13.48), 1:08.50, 1:03.73, 1:19.99, 1:10.68, 1:15.84, 1:16.96, 1:08.68, 1:16.72, 1:16.27, 1:18.34, 1:05.70, 1:03.62, 1:06.85, 1:16.78, DNF(1:08.66), 1:41.30, 1:02.78, DNF(1:06.29), DNF(1:32.11), DNF(1:15.76), 1:03.97, 1:10.67, DNF(1:20.88), 1:13.66, 1:27.00, 1:09.78, 1:13.66, DNF(1:15.16), *59.06*, 1:08.45, 1:16.62, 1:12.60, *56.36*, 1:06.48, DNF(1:17.18), DNF(1:22.46), 1:07.58, DNF(1:20.33), 1:12.13, 1:37.40, 1:11.15, DNF(1:39.09), DNF(1:06.06)
_Accuracy: 76/100
sub 1:30s: 68/100
sub 1:20s: 57/100
sub 1:10s: 24/100
sub 1:00s: 5/100_

*4BLD: 5:07.83*
*5:07.12[2:16]*, DNF(5:12.66)[2:14 off by 2 centers], DNF(6:13.79)[2:16 pop->two wings wrong], DNF(5:34.09)[2:32 mistake during corners], DNF(6:xx.xx)[2:01], *5:08.54[2:13]*, DNF(5:35.43)[2:34], DNF(5:00.91)[2:14]
_Accuracy: 2/8_

*5BLD: 9:54.74*
9:54.74[4:43], DNF(11:05.24)[4:50 off by 2 centers], 14:43.02[5:24.41 had to think several minutes, until I remembered edges], DNF(10:49.27)[5:00 off by 4 centers]
_Accuracy: 2/4_


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

Forgot to do this last week.
Average so far: *58.63*
So far, 19/25 successes
1:14.79, DNF(1:05.76), *57.14*, 1:17.20, 1:04.32, 1:08.18, 1:20.12, 1:10.71, *1:01.14*, DNF(17.27), *59.81*, 1:20.32, DNF(1:01.44), DNF(1:04.73), 1:05.17, 1:02.80, 1:09.58, *56.52*, 1:08.49, DNF(1:08.93), 1:15.07, *58.56*, 1:03.98, DNF(47.81), 1:21.57

Haven't practised anywhere near as much as I was hoping I would (been doing maybe 5-10 solves a day), but I see improvement anyway.
I'm experiencing one problem I've never had before: I use an audioloop for corners, and I used to use OP and I could repeat the loop in my head as I mindlessly executed it. However, now that I'm trying BH I have to think when I'm doing algs and then I forget to the repeat the loop in my head and end up having memo pauses.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

So far 6/10.

DNF(1:31.11)[2FE]
DNF(1:16.32)[3CC]
1:10.71
1:13.87
1:15.91
1:25.11
1:32.10
DNF(1:14.09)[ragequit]
1:35.57[15 seconds of delaying at least]
DNF(1:20.88)[2FE]


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 31.50, 34.03, 35.34, 35.41, 38.83 = *35.02*
Accuracy: 14/25
Times: DNF, 44.21, 31.50, 57.24, DNF, 40.17, 59.07, 38.83, 35.41, DNF, 41.10, 1:04.49, DNF, 34.03, DNF, DNF, 59.44, 35.34, 56.83, DNF, DNF, 58.79, DNF, DNF, DNF

*5x5 BLD* = *9:03.61*
Accuracy: 1/1
Times: 9:03.61


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Forgot to do this last week.
> So far, 15/19 successes
> 1:14.79, DNF(1:05.76), *57.14*, 1:17.20, 1:04.32, 1:08.18, 1:20.12, 1:10.71, *1:01.14*, DNF(17.27), *59.81*, 1:20.32, DNF(1:01.44), DNF(1:04.73), 1:05.17, *1:02.80*, 1:09.58, *56.52*, 1:08.49
> 
> ...



Full BH? Or just for corners?


----------



## Norbi (Nov 3, 2011)

3BLD: 29/57
DNF, DNF, *1:18.11*, 1:29.38,DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:46.11, DNF, 
2:02.78, 1:58.14, 2:02.36, 1:54.36, 2:00.31 *1:25.16*,1:33.09,DNF,DNF,1:51.67,DNF,1:34.44,DNF,1:43.60,DNF, 2:00.47,DNF,2:06.37,2:10.59,1:35.00,*1:17.32*,*1:24:37*,DNF,DNF,DNF,1:40.41,DNF,1:58.45,DNF,1:59.30, DNF,1:50.51,DNF,DNF,1:52.47,DNF,1:49.32,1:51.17,D DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:42.98, 1:59.01, DNF, DNF,*1:15.94*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2011)

*3x3 = 1:23.51* 18/23
01:51.14, 02:16.36, *01:14.58*, *01:35.89*, 01:43.53, 01:40.65, 01:36.42, *01:35.30, 01:21.80*, DNF, DNF, 01:35.97, 01:53.21, DNF, 02:01.16, 01:40.34, 03:48.02, 01:51.71, DNF, 1:38.79, *1:14.84*, DNF

*4x4 = 7:05.06*
DNF, 6:45.62 (3:24), 7:24.53 (3:54), 5xDNS
Nr 2 & 3 done immediately after each other (just scrambling in between)

*5x5 = DNF*
DNF, DNF (interrupted), DNF, DNS
(Close, correct as far as I got, bad)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

So my computer died last week, just as I was trying to get everything ready for the Indiana 2011 competition. That basically left me with no time to do solves. Here's what little I did:

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:26.00*
Accuracy: 10/14
Best single: 1:18.70
DNF [2:27.71, 3C], 1:41.87, *1:22.72*, DNF [1:52.77, 2E], 1:51.37, *1:26.95*, 1:58.78, 1:35.10, *1:18.70*, *1:29.71*, *1:31.94*, 1:35.04, DNF [1:37.70, scrambled - slipped in my hands], DNF [1:45.26, 2E]

Comment: These really weren't so bad because they were all done in very distracting environments, and only a few at a time (I always do better after I've settled in with 15 or 20 solves to warm up). Anyway, I'm pretty happy with my results at Indiana - not real fast, but at least solid and consistent.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

* Results for week 44:*

*3x3x3*

 35.02 Zane_C
 58.40 Jakube
 58.63 kinch2002
1:19.54 RyanReese09
1:20.18 Norbi
1:23.51 MatsBergsten
1:26.00 Mike Hughey

*4x4x4*

5:07.83 Jakube 
7:05.06 MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

9:03.61 Zane_C
9:54.74 Jakube 
DNF MatsBergsten

If someone else would like to hijack for this week, please feel free - I still have too much catching up to do. If no one hijacks this week, I'll start up a new one next week.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 8, 2011)

Even if ihad just started to learn BLD and i takes me 10 times longer than the slowest person, can i still join?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Even if ihad just started to learn BLD and i takes me 10 times longer than the slowest person, can i still join?


 
Absolutely - that's how I started (in the weekly competition). You're quite welcome here.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2011)

OK, same rules as usual: (no real hijack here, just a little help )

*Scrambles week 45*

*3x3BLD:* average of the five best of these 20 solves
(you don't have to do more than to get five successful solves)

1. R F U' F' L' R U2 L2 B F' L' B L U B F D2 R' B U' B' U2 F' R' U2	
2. U F' U2 L R2 B2 L B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 U R2 D U2 R B' L' B' D F2 U2 B2	
3. D F2 D' U2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L' R' B' D U' R2 U2 R' U L' B F2 L R2	
4. D' R' D' R F L' R' B L2 D2 F' D L' R B R B F2 L2 R' U' R U F' L'	
5. F2 R' B2 F U' B' F U2 F R2 D2 F2 R' F L2 R2 U F2 D' L' D2 L R' B F	
6. R D B D' B' F' D B L2 B L' R B L R D2 B' D U B D2 F2 L B2 F2	
7. L2 R' B F2 L2 F2 D U' R F2 R U2 B2 F2 L F D2 B R U' F U2 L' D' R2	
8. U' L2 F L2 R' B2 U F L2 R' U' L2 R' D2 U B L2 U L R' D F' L R' B	
9. U' L' U' B F' L2 R2 F L' F L2 R' B L2 U2 L2 B F' U' R B' R' D' B' F'	
10. B2 L2 U F' R2 D L2 U' L B' L' R' B R' D L R2 B2 L R F L' U L B'	
11. F D' U L2 D' L B L B' R F' L2 R2 B' F2 L F L R2 B2 R U L2 R2 B'	
12. B2 R D2 R D' L' D U2 R' F2 D' U B' L U' F2 L2 R F2 L' R F2 R2 U R'	
13. R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F L' U2 B F' D L2 R2 D B2 F R2 D L2 U2	
14. R D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R B2 D' L B' R' B' F' L D' U' L2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 L'	
15. L B' F D2 R' D L2 U2 B D2 U' B' F2 L D F D' F L R D R2 D' R2 D2	
16. R2 U L' F' D U' R' D U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D L' F R2 F2 L' B2 F D2 B2	
17. L R' B2 D2 F U' L' B' L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' L	
18. B' L' B F2 L2 U2 L R' B2 L' R2 B' F2 U2 B' D U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' B' U	
19. B U' B2 L B' R2 D' B F' R2 U2 F' D2 U F' D' F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R	
20. F U' L2 D B' R' U L R F D F' D2 R' U2 L R' D2 R' D B F2 D' L' R'

*4x4BLD: * average of the two best of the eight solves (do at least 2)

1. Rw' B' D F2 Uw2 Fw' L Rw R' U F2 D' U2 B' L2 D' B Fw2 D Uw2 B2 D' L Fw2 Uw R B2 F Uw F' U L Rw' F' Uw' B2 D2 Fw2 Rw' R'	
2. U2 B' F Rw F D Rw F2 D2 Uw U' F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L D L' R Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw Rw Uw' U' Rw Fw2 Uw2 U B2 L2 Rw' U' Fw L' Uw F' R'	
3. U Rw2 F2 D2 R' U' Rw' R' B L Rw2 R D' U2 B2 F2 R Uw' U2 L U' Fw' U F L' Rw' R' D2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F D' B' U B2 Fw D L2	
4. Uw2 U' L B R Fw L R' F2 R2 F' D' R' Fw2 Uw' L' R F L2 Rw F L' B D2 F' Rw' R B' Fw Rw' R Fw L' Rw Fw2 U Rw D F' L'	
5. Uw' F U2 B R' F' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F Rw Uw U B Fw2 F Uw2 F L' Rw Uw2 B R2 D' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw	
6. F R B U2 F2 D2 Uw L Rw B2 Uw B2 L Rw' R' Fw' F' R2 B Fw2 F2 Uw B2 R' D R' U L2 B2 L2 R F2 Uw Fw' U2 B R Fw L B2	
7. B2 Rw F D Uw U F D' Fw2 L2 R' D' F' R' Uw U Fw F Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D2 Uw2 F2 D Uw B2 U2 B L Fw' L' B' D L Rw B L' U'	
8. B L D2 R2 Fw2 U F2 D L' F' D Rw2 D Uw U2 L Rw' U2 R B Uw' Rw' R2 Fw' L2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 B' F' L Rw2 R Fw' R Fw2 F

*5x5BLD: * the best solve of four

1. B Bw L2 Lw Rw2 F' Dw2 Lw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' R' D Dw Rw2 D' B F2 L' Lw' R F D2 U Rw R' F L B2 F R' F' Uw' L' U' Rw Bw Rw2 R Uw' U' B' F Lw2 Fw D' Lw Fw' Lw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Bw2 L'	
2. Dw2 B' L Bw Dw Rw Uw2 F U2 R' D' Dw2 U B' Rw' Uw' U Bw' Lw U Bw' F2 D' R Dw2 U2 F2 D' L B2 D Bw2 Fw R' B Lw R2 B Bw Fw2 F' R Fw2 F' Lw2 Fw D' U2 F2 Rw Fw Dw2 Lw Bw' Lw Uw Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw2	
3. B2 Uw L2 Lw' R' Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 D' Uw2 B L Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw L Lw2 Bw L Rw2 R' Bw' Rw Dw' Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' R U Lw' F' Uw Fw2 L2 Bw Fw2 Lw Bw' L F' L Dw Bw2 Fw L2 R2 Fw' Rw' Dw Lw Uw L Rw	
4. Bw2 D2 B2 Fw' F' D' Dw Bw2 Dw' Lw Rw R2 F2 R2 D' Uw R' U' L2 Lw2 B Fw Dw2 U B' Fw2 D B' U Fw2 D' U2 F2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw L Lw R B Lw Dw' B' Bw' L' Bw Lw R' D' L2 Dw2 Fw D F' U B' Bw' Dw Lw' Rw'


----------



## Norbi (Nov 8, 2011)

3BLD:10/20
*1:41.76*, *1:34.69*, 2:12.56, 1:51.17, DNF(1:53.53),* 1:27.30*, DNF(1:52.63), DNF(1:46.42), DNF(1:19.36), 1:42.92, *1:24.80* DNF(1:41.96), DNF(2:03.22), DNF(1:35.02), DNF(1:44.39), *1:32.37*, 1:58.45, DNF(1:50.00), 1:42.25, DNF(1:53.10)


----------



## Benyó (Nov 9, 2011)

16/20 mean: 56.75
Best Time: 37.15
Worst Time: 1:23.39
avg5: 53.69
Individual Times:
1.	37.15
2.	1:23.39
3.	1:01.47
4.	58.64
5.	DNF
6.	56.25
7.	DNF
8.	59.62
9.	1:06.82
10.	48.43
11.	46.16
12.	55.32+
13.	1:06.12
14.	57.32
15.	58.70	
16.	DNF
17.	51.44
18.	DNF
19.	45.97
20.	55.24


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 10, 2011)

Mean of 5: *4:01.75*
3:15.91, DNF(2:25.46), 4:32.71, DNF(3:06.39), 4:25.00, 5:04.27, DNF(3:26.19), DNF(3:08.63), DNF(3:19.47), 2:50.85, DNF(2:57.07), DNF(3:09.46)
Too many fast fails... I hope to get the rest if I have time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help, Mats!

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.97*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 1:06.72
1:25.57, 1:35.09, *1:12.33*, 1:35.97, 1:36.93, 1:44.77, DNF [1:22.90, 2E], 1:41.23, *1:16.26*, *1:06.72*, *1:17.60*, 1:41.70, 1:44.54, 2:10.28, 1:29.67, 1:37.84, 1:23.90, 1:31.41, *1:16.96*, 1:35.84

Comment: Nice - all 5 counting solves were sub-1:20!

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 11, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 38.11, 40.63, 43.69, 44.67, 47.84 = *43.00*
number of times: 11/20
best time: 38.11
session mean: 50.77
58.85, 44.67, DNF, 49.62, DNF, DNF, 40.63, 55.59, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:02.48, 1:03.81, 43.69, DNF, 38.11, 53.17, DNF, DNF, 47.84
_Comment: Disappointing, I blame the fact that I haven't done any cubing this week._


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 11, 2011)

BLD3 *1:58.75*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:35.52, DNF, 2:56.70, DNF, 2:16.81, *1:52.39*, 2:23.99, *2:02.49*, 2:15.80, *2:15.22*, *2:12.84*, 2:44.14, 2:19.92, 2:18.36, 2:20.55, *1:30.82*, 2:51.12

===========

BLD4 *13:35*
*14:09*, DNF, DNF, 16:13, *13:01*, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 *34:01*
DNF, DNF, *34:01*, DNF

1 - the cube was "r2" away from the solved state


----------



## Jakube (Nov 12, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:06.66*
*1:09.78*, DNF(53.46)[4 flipped edges], DNF(1:01.26), 1:23.99, 1:20.72, *1:03.46*, *1:07.22*, *1:07.94*, 1:15.78, *1:04.92*, 1:16.96, 1:18.82, DNF(1:46.94), 1:20.37, DNF(1:26.81), 1:18.17, 1:22.06, 1:12.49, 1:16.74, DNF(1:26.26)
_I did all in one session. Maybe this wasn´t a good idea, the last solves were awful. 
Nevertheless PB avg5: 1:06.69 (bet my old PB avg by 0.01)_
*
4BLD: 5:03.80*
5:14.84[2:22], 5:08.44[2:04], DNF(4:55.67)[2:06 2 centers], 5:32.14[2:34], *5:05.20[2:10]*, *5:02.39[2:20]*, DNF(5:09.99)[2:23 3 centers], 5:32.55[2:35]
_Pretty good results. 6/8 accuracy and all sub 5:35, although no sub 5._

*5BLD: 11:18.83*
13:29.98[6:26], DNF(9:28.95)[4:32 2centers, 4corners and some wings], *11:18.83[5:01]*, DNF(11:51.73)[4:53 3centers, lots of wings and midges, because I did a R-turn during the solve.]
_Bad one._


----------



## APdRF (Nov 12, 2011)

4:48.53, DNF[4:57.11], DNF[3:31.84], DNF[3:15.93], ...

I don't want to continue now


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2011)

*3x3BLD = 1:34.63* only 8/20
1:39.12, 2:07.15, 2:14.88, DNF, DNF, 2:08.13, DNF, 2:02.26, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:49.68, 1:30.83, 1:31.18, 1:22.36, DNF

*4x4BLD = 7:11.19* so far
DNF (2c+), DNF (explosive pop), DNF (bad), 6:50.11 (3:08), DNF, 7:32.27 (4:04), 2xDNS
The fifth I memoed in 2:30 which is memo PB 

*5x5BLD = 14:08.75*
14:08.75 (8:33), 3DNS


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 14, 2011)

When will new scrambles be?


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 15, 2011)

3BLD 7/7 : 5:19.90, (6:11.72), [ (4:34.45), 5:36.54, 5:47.79, 4:53.92, 5:44.46 ] = *5:19.43*

I will now go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2011)

*Results week 45*

*3x3*
43.00	Zane
45.83	Benyó
1:06.66	Jakube
1:13.97	Mike
1:32.18	Norbi
1:34.63	Mats
1:58.75	DrKorbin
4:01.75	Evan Liu
5:19.43	mDiPalma
DNF	ApdRF

*4x4*
05:03.80 Jakube
07:11.19 Mats
13:35.00 DrKorbin

*5x5*
11:18.83 Jakube
14:08.75 Mats
34:01.00 DrKorbin


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2011)

*Scrambles for week 46*
3x3 mean of 5 best solves (out of maximum 50 this time)
4x4 mean of 2 best solves (of max 8)
5x5 best solve (of max 4)

*3x3*


Spoiler



1. F L' U' F2 R' D' R' D F U2 B2 U' B D' U2 F2 L' B' L R F2 L' U L2 U	
2. B2 R' D2 L R U2 F' D' U2 R' D2 U2 F' L2 U' B' L D' U2 R2 U R' B L R2	
3. L2 R B F' L R B' L U L F2 R B D' R' D L' R' F' D' B' L' R U2 R2	
4. D' B2 R' F2 U2 B' F U' L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D' L' B' F D2 B' F2 D R' B' D	
5. D L2 R' B L' D2 R2 D' F D' B D' L' F L' B2 F2 L F L2 R B2 F2 D' U'	
6. D2 U' R D2 U2 L' F L2 U B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L R2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 F D U'	
7. D' L2 F R' D B2 U L' B2 F L2 B D L2 B' D' R' D L2 U' B2 D U' L2 U	
8. L F2 L' B2 D L' R' B L' D2 U2 B F' U B2 U2 B' F2 D' L D R' D' L2 R	
9. B D' U F' D B L2 B2 D' U L' R2 B D' F2 L' U' R2 U L' D U2 B2 U' R	
10. L F' R' B2 F2 D2 L D U2 B' L2 R2 F L' F U F' R' B' F' D B F R2 B'	
11. U R2 B D' U' L U' R B' L2 F D2 L U' B2 F' L R2 D F U B' R' B D2	
12. D' L' D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R' B2 F' D' U2 L2 R' F R D' L R F D F2 R D	
13. D' L B2 D' U R2 U2 L' B2 D R2 B' D' F L2 U' R D B' L U2 R F D U'	
14. U' R U2 L' F L' R' D L' R' B L R' B2 F L' D' L' R F' D' B2 U' L2 R2	
15. F' R' F R' D' U' R' F L' R D' B2 F' D U2 B F2 R2 U F' L2 U' L' D F'	
16. F' R' D U' L R2 B F' U2 R' B R2 B2 R' F D U2 L B D B U' F' D F'	
17. F2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' R' F' L F2 L' U' F D B' L B' L' F2 L2 B' R' F' R	
18. L' D2 U F R F L D2 L' U' B' L2 U' B R' U' F U L' R' F' L2 D' F2 U	
19. L2 R D' R2 F D U2 R' D L2 B2 F' R B' F' L2 B D U L' B2 F R' D' U'	
20. R2 D2 F' D' U' F' L F D F2 R F' D2 B F2 L B2 F2 L2 D U B2 U2 R2 U'	
21. L2 U' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' L D R B F D' U2 F U B D' R' D2 U R' D	
22. U2 F D U F2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 D B' F' R2 U L F' R' U' F' L2 U' F2 U	
23. B2 F2 U B2 L' U' L R2 D' F2 R B2 D F2 U B' F' R2 D L B' D R2 B R	
24. F L' F2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' L F U2 F D' U2 R D2 U' B' F R2 F D L F	
25. R' U2 B L' R F2 L2 U2 F2 L R F' R U B' F' D' U L2 R D' B R F' R'	
26. F L U L B D2 B' U2 R B L2 B2 F R B' R2 U F U2 L R' F D' F2 D'	
27. D R D L D2 R' B L U' R B D2 B2 D U' B F L F' D2 L B' F' U' L2	
28. F' L' D2 B L R' B F2 R U' F' R' B L B' U' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' D L'	
29. B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 R B' D' U B' F2 U2 L F U' B D2 B U R' B' L'	
30. U2 F2 L' D' F L R D B F R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 F' D U2 F' L D2 U2 L2	
31. D2 L2 D2 U' F2 L U2 B' F L2 R2 D' U' F' U2 L2 F U L2 R' D2 U R' U' F'	
32. B2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' L' R U' L' B2 U2 R B R' B U F D R D2 R D2	
33. B' F' D' F D F' R' B' D' U2 F2 D' R F L' B2 U R2 U R F' D2 U' F' R	
34. B' U2 F L' R' B' U2 F2 U B2 F2 L R2 F U' R2 D' F' U' B2 R2 F' U' L2 B2	
35. B2 F R2 D' U F2 U2 B' U' B2 L D' R F' R' D' U' L' U' F' L U2 R2 D' B'	
36. U L B2 L' D U' F2 U' R F2 U2 L2 D U B2 R' B D' U B2 D2 U L R B2	
37. F L2 B U' F L2 U' L' F D' F L U' B' R2 U L' D' U L' F' L2 D' B' F'	
38. F' L D' B U2 R' D2 U' L F D R' D' U R2 D' F2 L' B' U2 B2 D U' R2 D'	
39. D2 U2 F D2 U B' F2 R U' F2 D F D2 L D' U' F L U2 R2 U L D B D	
40. L B L' B' F2 L R D2 L' R' D F' D' U' F' R2 U2 F2 R' B F D U' B' L2	
41. U' L F' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D B D2 L2 R F L' B L2 B D' U F2 D' B2 R B2	
42. F U F' D F R2 D U2 B D U R B' D R U R' D2 F' U2 F2 L' F' L R	
43. R F D F' D U L2 D' B' D U' B' U' R' D F2 D B2 L U' L2 U2 L2 D U	
44. F L2 B L2 R2 F' U L' R' D R' D' L' B F L2 R B F L' D' B F U2 B'	
45. U2 L' U B U F' L F' D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 D2 U B' D L2 F2 D2 U2 L' R D'	
46. D2 B2 D R D2 R2 D U2 L F2 D2 B D L' U R2 U2 B L B' F2 R2 U L' U'	
47. D2 L' R F2 D2 U2 F L' B' F U2 B F L R2 B' R D F' L2 U B2 D R' D'	
48. R2 U' B' L D2 F D' L' R2 U R2 F U' F2 D' U2 L R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U	
49. D' F L D' L' R' F' D' U' B2 U L U' B' L2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 R2 B L' F2 D	
50. D2 F' D B D2 U F' L2 R D F2 R B D2 L' D2 B F' U F2 U' F' D2 R' F'



*4x4*
1. B2 Fw U2 F2 D2 B D' L B2 Uw' U' Fw' U2 Fw' L B2 U' F' Uw' F' Rw' R' U Fw' D' Uw R' B Fw2 Rw2 U Fw R D Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw	
2. Uw2 R Uw' R F Uw' U2 Fw' R B' D' L U2 B' Uw' Rw' F R' D' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' Rw2 F R D Uw U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D U2 Fw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw2	
3. Fw' R D' Rw' Uw2 F L Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' L' U' R2 Uw2 U' L Rw' R' Uw2 U L' U R2 D F' R B' F2 Uw' L' F2 L Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D2 B2 F2	
4. B' D' R2 B2 Rw' U2 F' D2 R2 D' Uw' B2 Rw B2 Fw Rw Fw' R U L' R Uw2 U' L' Rw' R Uw Fw' R2 U' Rw2 U' F' U2 Rw2 U' L R F2 Uw2	
5. D Rw' B' L Rw U B2 L' Rw2 U2 Fw' L' Rw2 R D' Uw U' Rw2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' Fw F' D Uw Rw D' F L Fw L' F' L Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw	
6. R2 B2 L F' R2 Fw R B2 Fw2 F Rw Fw F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D Uw2 U Fw R' D2 U' L2 Rw Uw Rw' D L2 R D' L Rw R Fw Uw' F' L' R	
7. L Rw R' D2 Rw' F' L Rw2 D B Fw' R' Uw U' L2 Rw2 Uw R' B2 Rw D' Uw' B2 F' R2 F' D Rw' R2 B2 Fw D' Uw' Fw Rw' F2 D' Fw' R U	
8. L Rw R' Fw R' Fw U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U' B D F2 D L R2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 F' D2 L R D Uw' F R Fw' D' Fw D R2 Fw' F2 Rw' F

*5x5*
1. L' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw L Lw2 R' Fw Lw D Uw' B2 Lw' D F' Dw' F Lw' R2 Dw U2 F2 U R2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' D2 Bw Fw' Dw' Bw' D Lw' Rw R2 D2 B' Bw F' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Rw Dw F2 Dw2 L2 Lw F2 Uw L' R' F' Lw2 R D2 R	
2. F2 D' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw' U Lw2 R' B' F' Rw2 U Rw2 Bw Lw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 R2 U2 Lw2 D' Uw2 U2 Lw' D U2 Lw B Lw2 Fw L2 Dw2 Uw Rw' D2 Dw Fw' F2 D Lw2 Bw' Uw Rw U' Lw D2 Fw2 U2 L Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Lw' B'	
3. U' B' Dw2 Bw' R2 U' L2 B F2 L B' D Uw Bw' Lw U' L' Fw2 F' D Uw' U' Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw' U2 R' D U B R' D2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw Bw2 L' Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Dw' Uw' Lw D Dw2 U F R Uw' U' Fw D2 Fw Dw R	
4. D2 Dw' Uw Fw' L' R' Uw2 L R2 F Rw U Rw B2 L2 Lw Dw2 U' F' U R' Bw' R2 Bw' Fw' U' Bw Lw' Rw Bw' Fw' D Uw2 R F Lw2 Uw L Bw' L Rw' Fw' L' Lw2 D' L2 Fw2 Uw' F D Rw R' Fw' L' Lw2 U B' D' Fw' Lw'

Good luck !


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2011)

*3x3 = 1:13.41* 34/50 rather tired at the end 
DNF:s in streaks 
2:40.68	DNF	1:25.06	*1:21.14* 1:32.06	2:07.67	2:19.66	1:44.93	1:50.18	2:07.79	1:48.13	1:23.73	1:48.73	
DNF DNF	1:34.11 DNF DNF DNF *1:11.31* DNF DNF DNF 1:48.94 *1:17.25* 1:22.50	DNF	2:11.91	1:57.53	1:41.34	
2:03.10	1:49.41	1:34.27	2:03.38	*1:08.83* 01:49.88	DNF DNF DNF DNF 1:37.85	02:16.26	DNF *1:08.57* 
2:46.05	2:28.57	1:42.15	2:06.51	DNF	2:21.26

*4x4 = 7:20.31* 4/8
*7:47.62,* DNF,* 6:52.99,* DNF, DNF, 7:50.46, DNF, 8:22.50
Three of the DNF:s were only one cycle off (two were exec errors and 
one faulty analysis).

*5x5 = 19:11.90 *
DNF, DNF, 19:11.90 (10.54), DNF
just had to safe one after lots of DNF:s


----------



## Norbi (Nov 15, 2011)

3BLD:
1:56.85, DNF(1:36.81), 1:53.87, 1:46.80, DNF(2:00.75), 2:12.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2011)

So far:

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.82*
Accuracy: 24/35
Best single: 1:02.56
DNF [1:54.72, 6E], 1:51.11, *1:19.04*, 1:29.42, 1:34.78, DNF [1:32.71, 2E], 1:28.94, 1:53.21, 1:40.80, *1:18.52*, 1:49.77, 2:07.55, *1:19.28*, DNF [1:40.72, 2C 2E], *1:19.69*, DNF [1:35.68, 3E], 1:21.93, DNF[1:50.91, 2C 4E], 1:23.04, *1:02.56*, 1:33.30, DNF[1:55.66, 3E], 1:33.09, 1:42.18, 1:23.40, DNF [1:42.63, 3E], DNF [3:09.08, 3E], DNF [1:43.56, 3E], 1:34.33, 1:29.50, 1:21.31, DNF [1:24.50, 3C], 1:29.43, DNF [1:35.75, 3E], 2:31.61

Comment: Terrible accuracy.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Jakube (Nov 20, 2011)

*3BLD: 56.39*
DNF(1:33.08), 1:12.03, DNF(1:17.49), 1:04.65, 1:26.15, 1:36.83, 1:10.52, DNF(1:15.82), 1:40.67, 1:54.60, DNF(1:14.66), 1:10.21, DNF(1:04.08), DNF(1:00.08), 1:04.43, 1:18.13, 1:07.59, 1:31.84, DNF(1:31.85), *53.54*, DNF(1:28.65), 1:20.75, DNF(1:12.68), 1:19.16, *54.73*, *58.87*, 1:06.98, 1:21.64, DNF, 1:21.67, DNF(1:27.97), 1:33.91, 1:07.63, DNF(1:16.13), 1:17.82, DNF(1:18.69), 1:17.20, 1:31.70, 1:34.95, DNF(1:15.37), 1:05.96, DNF(1:24.65), *1:01.20*, *53.60*, 1:10.92, 1:15.34, 1:32.44, 1:06.03, 1:05.61, DNF(1:15.10)

*4BLD: 4:22.23*
*4:09.85[1:59]*, 6:11.56[3:25], DNF(5:51.64)[2:02], 4:49.74[2:06], 4:49.39[2:15], *4:34.60[2:15]*, 5:54.90[2:50 so many cycles], 4:43.00[2:23]
_Yay! 7/8! 5 of them sub 5, my new cube rules! (I´m around 20 seconds better than with my old one!)_

*5BLD: 10:35.24*
*10:35.24[5:32]*, DNF(11:27.61)[5:23 off by 3 +centers], DNF(10:07.72)[4:26], DNF(10:22.99)[4:25 I accidentally did a D during centers]


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 21, 2011)

BLD3 *1:48.50*, acc: 23/40

DNF, 3:13.54, DNF, 2:47.43, 3:03.29, 2:19.40, *1:52.90*, 2:28.69, 3:08.60, DNF, DNF, 2:22.12, DNF, 2:09.08, *1:53.03*, 2:23.46, *1:51.56*, 2:19.98, 2:05.47, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:05.78, DNF, *1:33.92*, 2:21.18, DNF, 2:02.33, 2:22.89, DNF, 2:40.50, 1:54.31, DNF, DNF, *1:51.11*, 2:28.72, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 

===========

BLD4 *11:56*, acc: 3/8

DNF, *10:53*, 13:10, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *12:59*

===========

BLD5 *25:34*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *25:34*

1 - 25:01, messed up with central centers - my first using of this technique


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *4BLD: 4:22.23*
> *4:09.85[1:59]*, 6:11.56[3:25], DNF(5:51.64)[2:02], 4:49.74[2:06], 4:49.39[2:15], *4:34.60[2:15]*, 5:54.90[2:50 so many cycles], 4:43.00[2:23]
> _Yay! 7/8! 5 of them sub 5, my new cube rules! (I´m around 20 seconds better than with my old one!)_


Well done ! What is the brand of the cube?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 21, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Well done ! What is the brand of the cube?


 
It´s a ShengShou 3rd Generation, the best cube I ever had. (Much better than the QJ, mini QJ or Dayan.)
It has a very nice slice turning and there are no pops.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 21, 2011)

*3x3x3: 5:57.76*

Round 46

DNF, 7:33.27, 5:41.78, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:19.03, DNF, DNF, 4:27.53, 4:47.19, DNF

I just started getting into 3BLD. It took me a while to get the 5 solves. The 5:41, and the 4:27 were new PBs for me!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2011)

*Results week 46*

*3x3*
0:56.39	Jakube
1:13.41 Mats
1:15.82	Mike
1:48.50	DrKorbin
5:57.56 Mikel
DNF	Norbi

*4x4*
04:22.23 Jakube
07:20.31 Mats
11:56.00 DrKorbin

*5x5*
10:35.24 Jakube
19:11.90 Mats
25.34.00 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2011)

*Week 47:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, November 27, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 47:*

*3x3x3:*

U2 F2 L B L B D U2 L2 B2 F2 D B L' B D2 L
R B' L' D2 L' B' U' F2 L B' R' D2 L' D2 U F R' U2
B' U' L B2 D2 B2 D2 U L' B L' R2 U' R2 D2 F' R D'
F2 L2 B R2 B' U L D' B2 U' R2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 F' D'
B2 D' L' D B U2 R D B2 D' R' B2 R2 B L2 D R2
F' D2 L' D' U2 L2 F' D B' L B F2 U B L' R' U' R2
B2 U2 R D2 R F2 R' B' F U2 L2 D' F R' D' R' F' R2 U'
U2 L' B U' F2 U2 R F2 R' B R' F U2 B F' D L' U2
R2 B R' B' D2 B' D2 L2 D' R U2 F' U F L' B' D' B U'
R' F2 D B F2 R' D' B2 U' R U R2 F2 L' D' L' B' U'
D' R' F U' R F2 R F L D' L D U F2 R B' U2 R
U2 L2 R D2 L D R B L' U L2 U' F' D2 B U2 B
U' B U F2 L' B2 R' F U' L D2 L D2 U2 B L2 F U2
R B' F2 U' L B' U2 F2 L D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 R D2 U
L' R D B2 F2 D' U' B R2 F L' D U2 F L U R' D'
D' U2 F' L' D' U2 B F2 D2 F' R U' B' D' R' F2 D'
U L' D2 U2 B' R' F2 D' L' B' F U F' D B U' L U'
B' U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U L U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' U'
R' B2 L U L' R F R U' B' L2 U L' F2 R2 F D2
B L U2 F2 D' L' R D B L D L2 U2 B L' U2 F2 R

*4x4x4:*

D' R F U B D2 R B' Uw2 Rw' B F' R' D2 U R' D' L R2 Uw2 U L R2 B F' D2 U2 B F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 Rw2 B' D U R2 Uw2	
Fw2 F R2 B' D' Uw U' L' R Uw2 B2 F R2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' R' B' Fw U Rw2 F U Fw F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R Fw' F' Uw' U Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R2	
B2 Uw2 U' F' L2 D' B R2 B2 D' B Uw' Rw2 F D' L' Uw Fw Rw' D' B' R' Uw L' D F Rw2 F2 L Rw' D U2 F2 R' B' Rw' R2 Uw2 B' L	
U Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw F2 D U2 Fw2 U R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' B' Rw D L' R' Fw' R D2 U2 L R Fw' R2 U L2 R2 B2 U B' U' Fw F U	
B2 Fw Uw2 U Rw2 D R2 D U L B Fw D' F' L D Uw' R' U' L2 B2 L' U' Fw' D2 Uw' L2 B2 D' U2 B' L' B' L2 Rw' U L2 Uw2 B2 Uw	
B2 D Uw' Rw Fw2 U L Uw' U Rw F2 Rw' R Uw' U B' F2 D Rw2 R' Uw Rw2 R2 Uw F L2 Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 Uw' U R' D' Uw2 U2 L' R' D	
U L' Uw U2 Rw Uw2 F Uw' B Fw' Rw' R' F2 R' U' L2 B2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' F Rw B2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F' L2 U F' Rw U2 Fw D B2 Rw Uw B	
Fw L Rw' R F2 U R Uw2 U' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw F' L' R' Uw' B' Fw Rw R2 U2 Rw' R' U L' B D' Uw Rw Uw2 R2 Fw' R' Fw' D2 B' U' Fw2 F'

*5x5x5:*

Dw U B' Bw2 U' Lw' U2 Bw Fw' Uw' U2 L' Uw2 Lw R Dw' L2 Bw2 F2 R2 Bw Rw Dw Bw R Dw' Uw' Lw2 B2 Lw Rw' R' D' U' F2 D2 L' Lw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' F Dw' Uw Lw' Bw' L' R' Dw2 Rw Dw2 U' F Lw F R Uw F' D'	
Fw' Lw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw F Uw R2 Fw' L' Lw' R B D' L Lw2 F' R Uw2 F R2 Dw' Bw2 Rw D L2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw' F L Lw2 B2 D' Uw Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw Bw Dw2 L Dw' Rw' Uw U Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 D' Uw' R' D2 F	
L2 Dw2 R' Uw L' Fw L' Lw Rw2 Dw2 U Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 D' Dw' Uw Rw' Uw L2 Rw' U' Lw2 Fw D U Lw F Rw' D Bw Uw2 B2 F' R B' L2 R Fw Uw B Rw D' Bw' Lw Rw F2 Dw U2 Fw' D' Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 B' D' Rw Bw'	
L Bw Lw2 U' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R Fw2 L' Bw' U2 B2 Dw' Uw U B L2 D Uw2 B2 L Lw' R2 Dw' U2 L2 Bw' U L D2 B2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Lw' Dw' Rw' U' B' U2 L D' Lw Bw Uw' Rw Dw2 Fw L U2 Fw U Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B'


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 29.10, 29.58, 37.78, 39.01, 42.15 = *35.52*
accuracy: 15/20
session mean: 45.09
times: DNF, 51.54, 56.70, 44.03, 57.34, DNF, 57.97, 51.55, DNF, 44.90, 42.82, DNF, 39.01, 42.15, 29.58, 43.20, 48.67, 37.78, 29.10, DNF
_Comment: Started off bad, times got nicer towards the end._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2011)

*3x3BLD = 1:42.24* only 9/20 and bad times over all.

*4x4BLD = 6:54.99* 3/5
DNF (7:10.47), *6:58.72, 6:51.25*, DNF, 7:31.36, 3xDNS

*5x5BLD = 14:04.60*
*14:04.60*, DNF (14:11), DNS, DNS


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 24, 2011)

*3BLD 7/7 = 3:55.86*
4:24.32, 4:22.68, 4:22.06, 4:08.82, 3:31.00, 4:30.84, 3:14.73, [point when i realize that TuRBo Edges is terrible, and switch back to M2]


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 25, 2011)

BLD4 *10:38*, acc: 6/8

DNF, DNF, 13:30, *10:54*, 13:25, 14:20, 11:57, *10:21*

===========

BLD5 *26:12*, acc: 3/4

27:28, *26:12*, 27:32, DNF

4 - 22:59, 3-cycle with T-centers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

* Results for week 47:*

*3x3x3*

 35.52 Zane_C
1:42.24 MatsBergsten
3:55.86 miDiPalma

*4x4x4*

6:54.99 MatsBergsten
10:38 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

14:04.60 MatsBergsten
26:12 DrKorbin

I just had no time for this this week. Looks like very few other people did either. Oh well, maybe next week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

*Week 48:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, December 4, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 48:*

*3x3x3:*

L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' F U' L' U R' F' L U' B U'
F2 D R F' R2 B2 D' R2 B L2 R' D2 F2 R2 B R' B R2
D L2 D' B2 U' B' R' D2 L' R' F2 U' B' R B2 U' R'
U' B R2 D2 B U L B L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F' U B2
F2 U' F2 U' F D2 R F R B2 L D B' F2 D' R2 D U2 L'
R' B L2 R D' B2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D R
L D' F' U' L2 B' U L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U L R' U2 F
L' R U2 F R D' R D L2 F' R' D' F' L2 D2 U' B' R'
F D' R2 U' L R' F' U2 B' R B F' R F' R2 B' L2 U2
U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L F R' B' D U F2 R D' B2 D R' U'
F' U R2 B' L' R' F2 D' F L' B' D2 R' B' U' L R
U R' D' F2 D R B2 U2 B L' D F2 U R2 U F R' U2
L D' B2 F' L B' F2 L2 R D2 R2 F U2 F L' U' R'
R U B' D' U B' R' B2 F U2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L' U' L'
D B' D R D2 B F2 L' U R B U' F' D' L' B2 F2 L2 U'
L' D R' D' B D' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' L2 B' L R2 D'
B2 L' U2 F' R2 D L F L U2 L' R2 F L U R B F'
R B2 R U B' U' F' L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U
L B R2 D R2 B' L' R2 B L D2 L2 B2 U B' U' L2 R
F2 D U2 B' F' D' U R2 U' F2 D L' R D F U' R'

*4x4x4:*

U2 L2 B' R D Rw2 B Fw R2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw R U Fw2 F' Rw2 B L2 Fw' F2 Uw Fw L2 Rw' D L D B' L2 Fw2 R' Uw' Rw B2 F' L' B2 Rw	
L R' F' Rw F2 R Fw' F D L' B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw F' L F' Rw' Fw' F U2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw D' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 B Fw Rw2 D' B' Uw2 U2 L' Rw'	
R' F U' Rw' D2 F2 L R U2 F Rw D' Uw' Rw' U' F Rw Fw U' B F' Uw U' Fw2 F2 R D2 B2 R' D2 Uw Fw' Uw' U' L' B' L' Rw2 Fw L2	
R' Fw L D2 U L' B F' U2 F' Uw' L Rw2 R' D2 U2 Rw' B' Rw R2 D2 B' Fw2 Uw' L R Fw D Uw2 B L2 R B' Fw2 F D Uw' Rw Uw2 F'	
F2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' L' B L Rw' D2 B Fw' F' D2 L D2 Uw U2 B2 L' F' Rw' F2 D2 Uw R F R D B2 F' L Rw' Fw' F D2 Uw2 B Fw2 Rw	
Rw2 B Uw' L R' D U' F2 Rw F2 L Uw F' Rw' R2 D Rw R Fw' L' B Fw2 F' L R2 U' B2 Fw Rw2 R' F' L D2 Uw B' U B2 Fw' L' Rw	
D Uw U' L Rw U2 R' F D U' Fw2 F R2 D' Uw2 U' B R2 F D2 Uw' U' F' D2 Uw B Uw B2 F2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D Uw	
Rw R' F' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 B F2 Rw' R' Uw2 F' D L' B2 Fw2 D B2 D2 Uw2 R' Uw' F' D' U2 F2 Rw' R' F2 Rw' R' Uw' L' Rw Uw2 U R Fw2 Rw'

*5x5x5:*

L2 Dw2 Uw' R D' Uw L2 Bw2 F' U' Bw U Bw' D2 B2 Dw2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Bw2 Fw Lw Fw2 Lw B D Bw D2 Dw B2 Bw' D Lw' B2 Bw' F' D2 Rw2 Uw L Fw' D Uw' U2 R' B' Rw D2 R2 Uw2 F' L Rw Fw2 R B2 D' Bw Fw2 F'	
R' Dw' Uw Lw B' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw L Uw' Lw Dw Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw Lw' B2 Rw B F L B' U2 Bw' Lw B Fw Lw Dw' L2 Dw Uw Bw' Uw2 Lw' R2 D Dw2 Rw D B2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' U' Fw F2 R' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 F2 D2	
Uw' Fw' F' Lw2 B D2 Uw2 U L Bw Fw2 F L' B' Bw2 Dw' F2 D2 Bw D2 L' F2 Uw2 L' Lw Bw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw R' D Uw F' Lw2 D' Uw' U' F2 R B' Bw' U L' B2 U' L2 Uw' Bw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw Dw2 Rw Uw F'	
R B2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw Lw2 U' Lw Rw U' Lw' Uw' R B' Fw' L2 Dw Uw' Bw2 R B Bw2 D Uw' U2 L2 Dw' Bw L Rw2 Dw' L' Fw' U2 Bw Dw2 Uw F2 Uw2 U Bw Dw' Fw2 D' Rw' Bw' Fw F' D U' Fw2 Lw D' B' Fw2 F' L2 R D'


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2011)

Tried the first 10 scrambles consecutively, will do the rest tomorrow...

DNF(1:55.22), DNF(2:22.00), DNF(2:25.00), 1:42.25, DNF(1:29.39)[CO and EO off by 2 each], DNF(1:10.00)[gave up], DNF(1:42.56), DNF(1:48.42), DNF(1:40.30)[mixed up last four edges and corners...], DNF(1:55.40)

The 2:25 was an exec mistake, and the 1:40.30 was really annoying, I tried to undo the mistakes I'd made but then just gave up, could probably have been a lot faster. The 1:29 was really easy for me for some reason, so annoyed I dnf'ed  The other DNFs were all flipped pieces DNFs...

At least my only success is by far a PB!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 29, 2011)

3x3: DNF(1:23), *1:00.44*, 1:05.86, *1:01.09*, DNF(57.18), 1:49.59, DNF(1:21), 1:26.84, DNF(1:40), 1:09.02, DNF(1:18.48), 1:08.94, DNF(56.72), *1:00.40*, 1:07.67, *1:04.37*, DNF(1:00.33), *51.84*, 1:17.82, 1:10.45 =* 59.63*

4x4: DNF(7:27), DNF(7:03), 6:53.59, DNF(6:14), *6:25.40*,* 6:41.33*, DNF(6:58), DNF(6:23) = *6:33.37*

5x5: 14:29.82, DNF(15:09), *13:33.65*, DNF(14:53) =* 13:33.65*


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2011)

3x3: DNF(2:02.86), *2:58.70*, *2:56.35*, DNF(2:33.38), DNF(2:48.61), DNF(3:49.73), DNF(3:27.55), DNF(2:19.46), 3:05.97, DNF(2:48.54), 3:22.59, *2:18.29*, *2:44.21*, DNF(2:57.32), 3:48.96, DNF(2:20.77), DNF(2:24.15), 3:17.71, DNF(2:08.54)[3C], *2:51.35* = *2:45.78*

Man, I am so out-of-practice  Ah well, I could feel my memory strength increasing after almost every solve. I might do some of the 4x4 scrambles later if I feel up to it.


----------



## Carson (Nov 30, 2011)

I am going to start posting some times here as a way to motivate me to practice blind. My times are so slow, and my accuracy is so low, that I'm not really submitting anything... just posting.

*3x3x3:* DNF, DNF, 11:16.54, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Details


Spoiler



1) DNF - 10:45.25 | Scrambled cube... in wrong orientation
2) DNF - 9:18.88 | Off by 1/4 M slice + 3 edge cycle. I think I executed a "special" M slice alg incorrectly, and may have screwed up an undo setup.
3) SUCCESS!
4) DNF - 12:16.95 | 3 cycle of edges and 3 cycle of corners
5) DNF - 7:12.88 | Two corners twisted
6) DNF - 7:53.24 | Off by six edges
7) DNF - 7:35.36 | Two corners twisted
8) DNF - 9:03.33 | Not even close
9) DNF - 10:28.23 | Was on the last edge and realized I had screwed up. Had to undue eight edges to fix the problem. Was off by 5 edges and an M2.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 30, 2011)

week 48 : 

3x3 BLD (12/19) : 1:21.54, 1:39.26, DNF(2:12.70), 1:35.09, DNF(1:33.65), 1:22.44, 1:25.27, 1:13.88, 1:41.61, 1:26.18, 1:38.99, DNF(1:38.43), 1:19.39, DNF(1:56.30), DNF(1:45.66), DNF(1:33.19), 1:49.20, 1:35.50, DNF(1:35.26)

I noticed a 1:24.63 avg5 which is my PB

accuracy is bad, too much DNFs...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:33.84*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:23.78
DNF [1:21.26, 4C 6E], *1:23.78*, DNF [2:07.79, 4C 3E], 1:55.10, DNF [1:24.94, 4E], 2:09.44, 1:52.54, 1:53.49, 1:51.14, 1:40.74, *1:38.50*, *1:37.42*, 1:54.54, 1:41.88, *1:37.63*, *1:34.39*, 1:49.12, 2:06.62, 1:44.42, 1:50.86

Comment: Decent accuracy, but absolutely terrible times. I think I got so worried at the beginning after missing 3 of the first 5 that I slowed down too much as a result. Also, I guess I'm out of practice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2011)

*3x3BLD = 1:28.83* 14/20 ok
*1:33.01, 1:21.32*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:15.95, 2:11.96, DNF, 2:18.12, DNF, 2:28.42, 1:42.65, *1:32.40, 1:33.10, 1:24.32*, DNF, 1:54.71, 1:36.73, 2:00.37, 2:13.96, 1:59.73

*4x4BLD = 6:56.46*
DNF (6:17), *6:53.38*, DNF (6:17), *6:59.54*, DNF (7:13), DNF (6:47), DNF (6:14), DNF (6:01)
Trying to go as fast as Simon   (very good solves youv'e got there Simon ).
The last ones I tried to skip review of memo and started to solve after 2:50. Funny
it does not seem to matter, what I earn in memo I lose in recall . Still good with
almost all solves sub-7. No DNF was more off than four centers. 
Edit: the 7:th was much worse  and the 8:th two centers and a memo of 2:20

*5x5BLD = 14:53.88*
DNF (14:37), 18:42.09 (11:50), *14:53.88* (8:23), DNS 
1) again so close, 3 X off, did last x-comm backwards, 2) very slow memo


----------



## Mikel (Dec 2, 2011)

That's weird, I swore I posted my results for week 47. Either my post got deleted (not likely) or my internet was being slow and didn't process it (likely).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

* Results for week 48:*

*3x3x3*

 59.63 SimonWestlund
1:20.50 Mcuber5
1:28.83 MatsBergsten
1:33.84 Mike Hughey
2:45.78 Xishem
 DNF Escher


*4x4x4*

6:33.37 SimonWestlund 
6:56.46 MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

13:33.65 SimonWestlund
14:53.88 MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

*Week 49:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, December 11, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 49:*

*3x3x3:*

B' R' D R2 D' F2 D F' D F L2 B' R B2 D2 B F' U2
U2 F' L B2 L' U B R2 U' R U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' U2
L' F2 L' F2 L' D' U' L2 B' D2 L R2 D2 B U' R' F2 R2
L F D' B D U2 R2 U' B2 U L B D' F' U2 L F' R'
U R D2 R' B R U R' D F' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' F2 U
R2 B F L R D2 L' B' D2 L2 F' U L2 R B2 F' L2 U'
L2 B R B' D U' F' L F2 R2 B2 D L' D' R' B R U'
L' B' U F D2 B D2 L U R U' F2 U2 B' L D2 B2 U
F' U' R' B' U L2 D U' B U L F2 R' U' L' B' F'
D2 L U' R' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' F R2 B D F2 D' B2 U'
L2 D' B2 D2 F' U B' F L F' D' R B' R U2 F2 L F2
U' B' D L F D B2 D' L' U' R2 U2 L2 D L D' B
F2 D U B D R2 U' B' D2 B' L' D' F R D' L D' F'
R B' U2 R U' B2 F L' D U R D L R' D2 B2 R U'
R U R2 U2 R' B' L2 D' L D' R' D F2 U' L2 U2 F2
B' F D2 R2 F2 L U L F' U2 F2 R2 D' R' B F2 L2 R'
B2 U F L2 F L2 U' F D2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L R B2 U2
F U' F2 L R F R2 U' L R' B2 D U' B2 U' B' L2 R2
F2 R D' R' B L' F D' B' F2 U' B F D2 U L U2 R2
R2 B2 D U' R B F2 L2 B2 R D' U2 R' U B' R2 D' L'

*4x4x4:*

L D' F D' B' Fw' D2 U2 L F2 L Fw' U2 B' F Uw2 Fw U2 R' Fw' U' F' Uw' Rw R2 B Rw R' Fw F Uw L B Fw2 D Uw' F Uw' U2 B'	
Uw U Rw' R' B L2 R' B2 U2 Fw' D' Uw B' Uw2 R' Uw' F' Uw2 U2 L' U2 B' Rw2 D2 L2 B Rw2 D' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 R Uw' U B Fw2 Uw' R D'	
Rw R2 Uw U' L' Rw2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw F2 Rw D2 B Fw' Uw2 U' L' R' Fw L R2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw Uw2 L' R2 B' D' L' D2 R'	
R D2 Rw' Uw B' F' Rw2 B D' F' R2 B' D Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 D2 B2 F D2 Uw U2 Rw' U2 R' F2 Uw2 L R2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 B' Rw2 F2	
Rw' D B2 F2 L U2 R' D' Rw2 B2 Fw' R B' Uw Rw' U' B Rw' Fw2 U L2 Uw' Fw' D' B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw R2 D' Uw2 U' B Fw' F2 U L2 Fw'	
U2 L' Rw R D' U2 L R Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw B' F Uw2 F L2 Rw R' F' R2 U B' Rw F R Fw L2 F2 L' R' D' U' R' Fw' L B2	
L' R D2 L2 B Uw B' F2 R F' L' Rw2 Uw L' R' Uw' Rw' F Rw' D U Rw2 B2 L2 R U' L2 D2 Fw2 D L2 D Uw2 U2 F' L2 D L2 B2 F'	
U2 Fw F L Fw Rw2 R F' L2 Rw2 D' U2 B Fw2 F' L2 R' Fw R' F L Rw' D' F2 L' B' Rw R F' Rw' Fw2 D B D U2 Fw2 F L' Rw2 R

*5x5x5:*

Lw' Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Dw' Fw' Dw R F2 Lw Rw Bw' Lw D' Uw2 U' B Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B' F' L2 R2 F D' Dw2 Bw Dw Uw2 Rw R Dw2 Uw L B' Bw2 L2 Rw Dw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Lw' Dw' U2 Fw U' Lw' Rw' R B Bw Dw' Lw2	
Dw' B' Rw' Bw' U2 Bw' U2 R' Dw2 Rw2 R' B Bw' D Dw L' Uw' Lw2 D' U' F2 Rw' B Uw2 Bw R2 F2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 F' D Dw' L' Bw F U' Lw' Uw Rw Bw2 F Rw Bw Uw L' Bw2 Rw B2 Dw' Uw L U2 Lw' D R	
U' Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw F Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' L' F2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Dw R' U' Bw2 R' B U' Fw D2 Bw2 Rw B2 Rw' Bw' L B' Bw Fw' R' Uw R Bw2 D Lw2 R2 D' Dw2 Uw' U L B Bw' D2 Uw' Fw D U B Bw D2 Rw2 R' B U Lw'	
Bw Fw' U2 Lw' Rw U' L D B2 Lw Dw' Fw R' B2 D2 L2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Bw' F' L U2 R' B Rw' Bw F2 R B2 F' Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 F Dw Fw2 Uw2 L Bw Dw Uw' B' Uw2 Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw R' Fw' U2 R' F2 U2 Bw2 Rw Dw


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent stuff Simon, you're getting really good at big cubes BLD.

3x3 BLD: 33.87, 33.88, 35.74, 36.97, 37.65 = 35.62
accuracy: 14/20
times: 33.88, 42.48, DNF, 50.49, 52.71, 37.65, DNF, DNF, DNF, 42.62, 53.60, 55.66, DNF, 38.07, DNF, 33.87, 35.74, 52.36, 36.97, 49.28

5x5 BLD: = 7:10.65
accuracy: 1/3
times: DNF, 7:10.65, DNF


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Zane!  I've started using letterpairs for memo since Worlds, and it has improved my times a lot! 


3x3 BLD: 1:04.43, 1:02.56, 1:08.30, DNF(1:36.90), *52.08*, DNF(1:28.94), DNF(1:02.94), DNF(1:07.33), 1:06.80, DNF(1:00.71), DNF(1:14.61), DNF(1:12.59), 1:00.44, *58.69*, *53.52*, DNF(1:00.36), *54.77*, DNF(1:16.93), 1:06.56, *53.98* = *54.61*

4x4 BLD: *5:44.64*, 5:52.32, *5:30.13*, DNF(6:44), DNF(5:51), DNS, DNS, DNS = *5:37.39*

5x5 BLD: *13:47.19*, DNF(15:14), DNS, DNS = *13:47.19*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 7, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 4x4 BLD: 5:44.64,



Wow, congratulations !! (there went the UNR)

*3x3BLD = 1:25.95* 11/20
1:42.10, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:20.21, 1:49.19, 1:40.81, 1:25.48, DNF, 1:24.42, 2:10.97, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:28.06, 1:31.60, 1:41.87, 3:05.52, DNF, 

*4x4BLD = 6:14.29* 4/6
7:08.25 (2:54), 8:44.90 (3:47),* 6:27.60* (3:22), DNF (7:04), DNF (7:05), *6:00.97* (2:50)
the second done with a stiff ES (not at home and not having my regular cubes)
An estimate is that I lost almost two minutes just in solving/turning.
nr 4: uuch, had to undo two full comms because I took the wrong center buffer.
Lost track somewhere.
the third was a +2 because I forgot to undo setup for edge parity.

*5x5BLD = DNF*
DNF (14:33), DNF (15:53, 3+c), DNF (13:54), DNF (13:51) Aaargh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:23.41*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:16.84
1:30.15, *1:24.09*, *1:28.89*, 1:57.90, 1:29.71, 1:56.46, 1:31.67, *1:26.27*, DNF [1:36.85, 3C], DNF [1:33.23, 3E], 1:59.55, 1:47.35, 1:36.64, *1:20.96*, 1:29.25, DNF [1:38.69, 3E], 1:29.15, 1:30.78, 2:12.82, *1:16.84*

Comment: Still not very good times for me, but at least it was much better than last week. My usual 85% accuracy. I was surprised how consistent the times were - they hovered very close to 1:30, for the most part.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2011)

4x4x4: Accuracy: 4/5
*3:15.38* [1:15], 3:48.29 [1:15], DNF (3:34.21 [1:24]), *3:21.40* [1:12], 3:45.22 [1:31]
How come I can do 5 good solves in a row here, but in comp only my first solve is ever any good 
I only have one route for 4bld so I'm kinda surprised I can do consecutive solves


----------



## Carson (Dec 9, 2011)

*Week 49*

3x3BLD: 11:57, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF



I did the first three solves right after the scrambles were posted, but my laptop crashed and I lost the times before I could enter them... that's why the first solve does not have milliseconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2011)

Carson said:


> *Week 49*
> I did the first three solves right after the scrambles were posted, but my laptop crashed and I lost the times before I could enter them... that's why the first solve does not have milliseconds.


That's okay - the milliseconds aren't supposed to count over 10 minutes anyway, so this is perfectly legitimate. (I'm just silly and include them even though they don't count.) If you don't mind, I'll go ahead and include you in the results this week - maybe that will be impetus for you to try them all so maybe you can succeed at getting an average!


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the first time I participate here  only 3x3 now.. This is not very good, bad unconsistent times, terrible accuracy, only 12/20.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:29.85*
1:57.27, 2:07.13, 1:35.05, DNF(2:18.18), 1:38.53, DNF(2:46.58), DNF(1:16.07), *1:31.23*, 2:11.91, DNF(2:04.68), 1:46.35, DNF(2:17.17), *1:33.02*, DNF(1:37.37), *1:20.92+*, *1:33.66*, *1:30.43*, DNF(1:40.23), DNF(3:04.22), 4:16.12


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2011)

3x3x3BLD: *1:52.38*
DNF DNF 1:38.78 2:07.58 1:42.81 DNF DNF 1:40.68 DNF DNF 2:12.04

A timer failure convert a success into a DNF . Was hoping for a better accuracy...


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll join Round 50.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to stop using Ye Olde Pochmann, still I can work on my memo.

*Mean of Best 5: 3:32.66*
DNF(3:37.84), *3:06.54*, *3:43.67*, 5:27.75, *3:23.73*, *3:37.04*, DNF(4:16.66), 3:56.23, *3:52.33*, DNF(3:54.42), 4:03.44

Might try for more later this round.


----------



## Carson (Dec 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's okay - the milliseconds aren't supposed to count over 10 minutes anyway, so this is perfectly legitimate. (I'm just silly and include them even though they don't count.) If you don't mind, I'll go ahead and include you in the results this week - maybe that will be impetus for you to try them all so maybe you can succeed at getting an average!



I haven't really had a chance to do anymore due to the Ohio Open. When the next round is posted I will try to finish enough to get an average. On a side note... BLD in Ohio did not go well at all. 0/3 BLD and 0/2 MBLD  The good news as far as BLD goes, is that I got a new PB a few days ago... 6:17.


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 13, 2011)

For now 

*3x3x3 BLD = 39.14*
Accuracy = 19/20
44.31, *37.81*, 40.73, *39.66*, 41.08, *40.57*, 41.52, 42.77, 53.30, 42.47, 55.81, 48.71, *36.82*, 58.36, 42.44, *40.70*, DNF(39.51), 50.69, 43.34, 47.93
Damn  DNF is by 2 edges - wrong memo. Great accuracy and PB in avg of 12 

*4x4x4 BLD = 4:37.83 *
DNF (6:19.68) , DNF (5:07.10) , *3:57.00*, *5:18.66* , DNF(5:05.38) , DNF(5:13.19), 5:30.88 , DNF (4:23.91)
3:57 is my PB 

*5x5x5 BLD = 14:35.99*
DNF(16:58) , *14:35.99* , DNF (12:54.46) , DNF

In 14:35 I had to do a pause, because some man came to check water in my house XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2011)

* Results for week 49:*

*3x3x3*

 35.62 Zane_C
 39.14 ZalEw
 54.61 SimonWestlund
1:23.41 Mike Hughey
1:25.95 MatsBergsten
1:29.85 Anton Rostovikov
1:52.38 Micael
3:32.66 Skullush
 DNF Carson

*4x4x4*

3:18.39 kinch2002
4:37.83 ZalEw
5:37.39 SimonWestlund 
6:14.29 MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

 7:10.65 Zane_C
13:47.19 SimonWestlund 
14:35.99 ZalEw
 DNF MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2011)

*Week 50:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, December 18, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 50:*

*3x3x3:*

U2 F' D' L' U' F' U2 B' D2 B R' F R2 B D F' D' U'
L2 R' F2 D' B' F U2 L' U' B2 R B L' F2 R' D' L'
B L B F D2 L U L' D L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R D F U'
F2 D' U' F R D U L' B2 R' U' B' D2 F D' R' D U
B' D B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' B' U2 L R' U2 F U' R' B R'
D2 L' R U B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 U B L D' U2 R2 U'
R' D B2 D U F2 L' U2 L F R D B2 L2 R2 U2 F' U
D2 F U L2 B2 F' R2 D U B R' D L' D' F' U' L' U
U L' D' B2 R U' F' R B2 R F2 L2 U' F' U B' F
L2 F U' B2 D B L' R' U2 F D' F2 L' B' L' B2 L' U
D2 F' L B U2 L2 B R2 B U' F U' F L F D2 U' F'
L' B D' B D2 U2 F L' R B L' B2 F L D' U' F2 R' U2
R D2 F L' B' U F R' F2 D2 R F2 U F' U2 R F2 U2
L D U' B U' B' R2 U2 F' R2 U F2 R' B2 L2 U' L' U2
B2 D F U2 F2 U' L' F' D' U' R U B2 F' R2 U' F2 U
U' L2 B' U' L2 R2 D U R D L2 B2 F' U B' U L'
U R D B2 U' R2 B L2 R2 B' R' U2 B' L2 D2 B' L
L2 R D2 R F L2 R' D U2 B L2 B' F' D F2 U L' U
B U2 R' D2 L U' L' B U' L' F2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 L U
F L' D2 L' R B2 U F U B' R U' F2 D2 F R D' F

*4x4x4:*

Fw U2 B2 F D2 U2 Fw U' F2 Uw' R2 B2 L2 B' Fw' F' Uw Rw B' L2 D Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 U' R2 D2 Uw L Uw2 B Fw' U' Fw' F Rw Fw L Rw2	
F L2 Rw2 Fw Rw' B2 Uw' Fw L B D2 U' L' Rw2 D Uw2 B Fw' D2 B' F2 R2 U F L R2 D2 F Uw2 Rw R2 F2 Rw' D U' B' R U' L B'	
B F' D U2 L2 F Rw2 B2 F D' U' Rw' B2 Rw2 R' D Fw L' B' L' U2 F' Rw U Fw U2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D L' R' D2 R2 B Uw' B L Uw' Fw	
Fw Rw' R B L2 R' Fw F L' D2 B' F2 L2 U Rw2 B' Fw' F Uw L' Uw L Rw2 F R' F' L' D2 F' R' Uw' Rw' F2 U2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 D2 L2	
Rw2 D2 Uw' B' Uw' L2 R' B' Fw' F2 L2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw' D Rw U' L2 Rw2 U' Fw U B' Uw2 F2 R2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B Fw2	
Uw' Rw D Fw2 F' L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw D2 R2 Fw2 L' F' D' B' D' L U L' B' L2 Fw F2 L2 R' B Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 D Uw L2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 Uw'	
B2 Uw Fw L' R' Uw2 F2 L2 B2 Fw' D2 R2 U' L2 Rw R' Uw Rw' U R' Uw' F' L2 U B2 U' R D' L2 B2 Rw Uw' F2 R2 B D2 U B2 L2 D2	
Uw' U' L B' Rw2 Fw R D2 F' R Fw2 F2 R Fw' L' R' U Rw F2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 B' D B' Uw' F L' Rw' U B' R2 U2 L' Rw R F L'

*5x5x5:*

Lw Bw2 Lw Fw' L Fw F L' Bw2 L2 R2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw U' Fw2 Dw Bw Uw' L2 Fw' Lw D L' Fw' F2 D2 L Fw' L Lw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' F' D' Dw' Uw2 R' Uw' U Bw Fw Rw B2 R B2 L' Rw' R2 F Uw B2 Dw' B' D' Lw2	
R2 Uw2 L' Rw2 B' Bw Uw Rw' R2 F' Lw2 Uw' B F2 Dw' F2 Uw' Bw Uw' Rw' D Fw2 L Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw R' U B U2 Bw D' Lw Rw' Uw' U Rw' R' D' Lw F' Lw Dw2 Bw' D' Dw B Fw2 Rw U2 F R' D' Fw' Rw F' Uw2	
Lw B F D Uw Bw2 F' R2 D2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 Rw' B R2 F2 D' B' Bw' Fw F' Rw Bw' F Lw' Dw U' Lw2 R2 Uw2 L' Fw F Lw2 F2 Lw Bw' R2 U2 L2 R Uw2 U L F2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Fw' Lw' F2 D2 R' D' Dw2 L U Rw' R2	
Dw2 Fw2 R' D' L' D' Dw' Lw' B' R2 U Bw2 Fw' Uw2 B U2 L Fw F' Lw Rw R2 D2 Dw U' Rw Bw Rw B2 Bw2 F2 L Lw U2 L2 Bw L' Rw' F Lw U L Lw2 Uw U' L B2 L' Lw' Dw' Uw' U B2 F2 U Fw Dw L' U Rw


----------



## Norbi (Dec 13, 2011)

3BLD: 11/20
1:50.48, 1:35.87, *1:35.36*, *1:31.77*, DNF, 1:50.94, DNF, DNF, *1:24.20*, 2:12,27,DNF(1:26.68), *1:25.17*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:35.12*, 1:48.90, DNF, DNF, 1:42.92


----------



## Carson (Dec 14, 2011)

*Week 50*

*3x3x3: 3/16*
DNF, 15:01.59, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:04.83, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:42.79, DNF

Details:


Spoiler



1) Messed up an undo setup move. I knew it happened, but didn't know what moves I made so I couldn't fix it.
2) Memo'd in about 5:00... then spent the next ~6 minutes going through the memo over and over because I had odd edges and even corners. Finally found the piece... grrr!
3) 7:25... The solve felt great. I was off by a three cycle of edges but I don't know why.
4) Memo'd in under 5:00. I screwed up the very first move by using my first corners letter to do edges. It was an M slice alg, and I don't know the inverse so I couldn't undo it... so I just stopped. In hindsight, I could have just done the same alg 5 more times, but of course I didn't think about that with the blindfold on.
5) 6:41.71... Memo went quick, but it was mostly because of already solved and flipped pieces. I wasn't even close with this one.
6) 6:03.52... Getting some fast solves. (For me anyway) Too bad none of them are even close 
7) 12:34.06... Spent about 5:00 trying to recall one image. It finally just popped into my head. No clue what I did wrong, everything seemed right... but it was way off.
8) I'm happy
9) 8:03.84
10) 8:13.54... Off by four edges
11) 5:47.53... Couldn't ask for a better scramble, but I was still way off despite being ubber confident about the memo.
12) 12:08.20 (Gave up) Forgot the first image for edges. Sat the cube down and used "process of elimination" to determine what the pieces were. Then messed with the 8 possible letters in my head for awhile until if jogged my memory... that took about five minutes. Then, I spontaneously forgot an algorithms in the middle of execution so I just gave up.
13) 6:07... Seemed pretty solid until I messed up an alg on the next to the last piece. 
14) 6:20.42... Gave up with a couple edges to go. Did wrong alg and couldn't undue. Actually, I did the wrong alg, AND messed it up as well. 
15) Went pretty smoothly, no parity
16) 14:16.78... Realized I screwed up the memo when I had odd edges and even corners. Had to go through the whole cube a few times before I found the mistake and then rememo'd. Was off by three corners.




This isn't exactly the "specified" area to ask BLD questions, but since there are quite a few excellent blind solvers in here, I'm asking anyway. How did everyone get so good at memorizing the cube? I understand the concepts of various methods... it's not that I don't understand them, its just that it still seems really difficult for me. I have tried rooms, journey, visual, and am now using sort of a modified person action approach. It takes so much concentration for me to hold onto a memo, that I have little concentration left over to actually execute the solve. I suspect this plays a large part in the execution mistakes that I make.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2011)

Not impressed by my performance this week.

*3x3 BLD:* 32.38, 34.26, 38.24, 38.26, 39.89 = *36.92*
accuracy: 12/20
times: DNF, 46.55, 38.24, 42.69, DNF, 47.33, 41.69, DNF, DNF, 43.12, 43.80, 39.89, DNF, DNF, 38.26, 32.38, DNF, DNF, 34.26, 1:02.86

*5x5 BLD:* = *8:56.97*
accuracy: 2/4
times: 9:22.13, DNF, 8:56.97, DNF
_Comment:
-Forgot an image. 
-Gave up during memo._


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 14, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD = 37.70*

56.79, *42.73*, DNF(45.70), 51.40, DNF(44.91), DNF(47.01), *38.54*, 43.09, 1:11.20, DNF(44.85), *31.53*, 43.76, DNF(44.38), DNF(1.03), DNF(40.51), 50.57, *35.05*, *40.12*, DNF(49.70), 48.52

Accuracy is terrible, but good single times. 1.03 was solved, but timer didn't start.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 14, 2011)

DNF (8:33.30), DNF (6:21.48), *8:17.04!*, DNF (6:34.11), *4:31.51* (EXTREME!), DNF (7:39.81)

New record by 4 minutes!!! WTF?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2011)

Carson said:


> This isn't exactly the "specified" area to ask BLD questions, but since there are quite a few excellent blind solvers in here, I'm asking anyway. How did everyone get so good at memorizing the cube? I understand the concepts of various methods... it's not that I don't understand them, its just that it still seems really difficult for me. I have tried rooms, journey, visual, and am now using sort of a modified person action approach. It takes so much concentration for me to hold onto a memo, that I have little concentration left over to actually execute the solve. I suspect this plays a large part in the execution mistakes that I make.



Have you thought about this: what part of memorizing is it that's hard for you? There are several pieces to the process, and it would be interesting to know what exactly is hard. You say it's hard to "hold on to the memo", so that seems to imply that whatever you're memorizing is not very vivid. That being the case, I'd suggest very vivid memo. Make the actions violent; use very memorable persons. Are you doing person-action in a linked list (just a single story run together), or are you putting them in locations somehow? Make sure you make it all quite vivid. Based on the problem you're describing, I definitely wouldn't go for something like visual; person-action sounds good.

I personally don't use very vivid memorization, but then my memo seems to stick fairly well, so it's actually convenient to have mine not so vivid, since that allows me to forget easily. But if you're having to concentrate too much to hold onto memo, it's probably worth it to try more vivid memorization.


----------



## Carson (Dec 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Have you thought about this: what part of memorizing is it that's hard for you? There are several pieces to the process, and it would be interesting to know what exactly is hard. You say it's hard to "hold on to the memo", so that seems to imply that whatever you're memorizing is not very vivid. That being the case, I'd suggest very vivid memo. Make the actions violent; use very memorable persons. Are you doing person-action in a linked list (just a single story run together), or are you putting them in locations somehow? Make sure you make it all quite vivid. Based on the problem you're describing, I definitely wouldn't go for something like visual; person-action sounds good.
> 
> I personally don't use very vivid memorization, but then my memo seems to stick fairly well, so it's actually convenient to have mine not so vivid, since that allows me to forget easily. But if you're having to concentrate too much to hold onto memo, it's probably worth it to try more vivid memorization.



I use groups of people. Each groups consist of five people, two for corners and three for edges. I have quite a few of these groups, and the individuals within the groups always appear in the same order and hold the same letters. Each person gets four letters, with the second person for corners and the third person for edges being designated to hold any extra letters as well if the memo is long enough. The four letters each person gets assigns them combinations of actions, items, or locations. This could be doing an action in a certain location, or doing an action with an item or another person in a location. I "sort of" translate these into images. I picture the scene, but I do not ignore the actual phrase in my head. I combine the image and the phrase for each person. Many of the details of each scene are implied, i.e., things that I would expect to see in a certain scene or setting are visualized even if they are not specifically part of the phrase. I do use very perverse/grotesque/shocking images when I can create them, and they do help to keep the memo better. The following example is somewhat more family friendly than what I would likely use were I not sharing it with the internet at large.


KOII Group - Corners
U T J A Q O H F
Chester: (U)nder (T)able (J)abbing (A)nimals | Image = Chester hiding under a table stabbing stuffed animals with an ice pick.
Mitchell: (Q)uilt (O)ff with (H)airy (F)armer | Image = Mitchell participating in a quilting competition with a really hair farmer. I would picture them sitting in rocking chairs for added effect.

When I first started learning M2, I memo'd corners fist because that is the order I solve. I recently began memo'ing corners last, but still have to refresh edges and corners before beginning the solve. It is not uncommon for me, even after the refresh, to have to refresh the edges one more time before beginning the solve. If I forget part of the memo during the execution, I can sometimes use the process of elimination to figure out one or two of the letters that belong to that person, and that may jog my memory. In general, if I can remember any part of each person's image, I am ok. For the above example, I would actively continue to recite 'table' 'quilt' in my head during the solve. (along with something relating to the other images as well).

I also have issues with remembering the memo DURING the memo, specifically when breaking into a new cycle. If I hit the buffer, I have to slowly go back through the memo to see which pieces I have already used in order to know which spots are available to send the buffer to. I frequently get down to a "two-cycle" of edges at the end of the memo, but can't figure out which pieces are left. I have to exert so much "brain energy" sustaining the memo, that it makes if difficult to find the pieces. I guess its hard to pinpoint a specific problem, since I have trouble with pretty much everything.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2011)

Carson said:


> ...I picture the scene, but I do not ignore the actual phrase in my head. I combine the image and the phrase for each person....



To speed up your memo, I would recommend to memorize less. Start by not remembering the phrase anymore, only the image. If the image is good enough to encode the phrase, then spending the mental effort to also memorize the phrase is not necessary. This will save you time.



Carson said:


> Many of the details of each scene are implied, i.e., things that I would expect to see in a certain scene or setting are visualized even if they are not specifically part of the phrase.



This is definitely slowing you down. If you spend time to memorize something that is not explicitly part of what you are memorizing, then you're effectively not doing anything useful here. Yes the added detail can make the other images more memorable, but wouldn't it be better to just replace your less memorable images with more memorable ones that don't need extra detail?



Carson said:


> For the above example, I would actively continue to recite 'table' 'quilt' in my head during the solve. (along with something relating to the other images as well).





Carson said:


> I also have issues with remembering the memo DURING the memo, specifically when breaking into a new cycle.



I would venture to say that with what you said in the first part of your post, together with what you're saying here, it appears to me that your images are really not very "information rich". It seems to me that you are using a lot of extra information to help make the images stick more easily. I would recommend to work to make your images more memorable. Try using a fixed template for how your images will go, and maybe even eventually work up to a fixed list.

Just my ideas, take it or leave it. Based on what you've said though, I think the underlying issue is that you need more memorable images than you currently have.


----------



## Carson (Dec 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> This is definitely slowing you down. If you spend time to memorize something that is not explicitly part of what you are memorizing, then you're effectively not doing anything useful here. Yes the added detail can make the other images more memorable, but wouldn't it be better to just replace your less memorable images with more memorable ones that don't need extra detail?



I think you hit on some likely possibilities, however I don't believe I was specific about this concept. The implied details are things that I really have to "memorize" because they are part of my natural assumption about the scene I am creating. For example: Let's say that my image is someone drowning. (yes, that's awful, but its memorable) For this image, the first thing I picture is someone throwing them a life preserver while they are scream and wildly waving their arms. I don't really "memorize" the life preserver because, for me, it is implied by the scene. When I get to that part of the recall, the life preserver will likely be in the image even though I didn't consciously memorize it. Does that make sense? I feel like I am trying to over explain myself.

Edit: Also, my apologies for derailing the thread. If I have anymore questions I will put them in the appropriate place.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 15, 2011)

*3x3 bld: 1:23.61*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:26.88*, *1:18.09*, 1:35.53, DNF, 1:33.50, DNF, *1:23.49*, DNF, *1:24.40*, 1:55.31, *1:25.17*, 1:29.62, DNF, 1:55.07, 1:39.53, DNF
So many DNFs  But I'll get better next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.62*
Accuracy: 15/20
Best single: 1:11.70
1:45.44, 2:03.31, 1:40.52, DNF [1:38.91, 3E], 2:09.65, DNF [1:34.15, 6E], *1:26.56*, 2:16.72, DNF [1:28.47, 3E], *1:12.58*, 1:32.23, DNF [1:21.01, 2E], 1:44.52, 2:22.96, *1:24.08*, *1:11.70*, 1:56.04, DNF [1:37.07, 3E], *1:23.16*, 1:27.28

Comment: This started off so bad that I decided I wasn't going to worry about accuracy at all, so I just tried to go as fast as I could on the last half of the solves. It got better. Terrible overall accuracy, but this mean of best 5/20 is one of my better results.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2011)

* Results for week 50:*

*3x3x3*

 36.92 Zane_C
 37.70 ZalEw
1:19.62 Mike Hughey
1:23.61 Anton Rostovikov
1:30.32 Norbi
 DNF AndersB
 DNF Carson

*5x5x5*

 8:56.97 Zane_C


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2011)

*Week 51:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, December 25, 2011, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 51:*

*3x3x3:*

D R B F' D2 U B2 L R F U' F2 D R F R' U'
U2 L' R D B2 F' L B R2 B2 R2 F' L' F U2 B 
L2 U2 B D R2 F' D B R2 B' L' R' F2 U2 R D' F'
L2 B2 L' D L D' F L' D2 B L' D R' B2 F L2 U' R
L2 D2 L' U R U R2 U B' L2 R U L2 U R' D F'
F2 D2 U' B2 U' R B' L D2 R' F2 U' L F D B F' U L2
F' D' B2 D2 F R D L U2 B2 D F U' F' D2 F2 U'
U' B2 R' B D2 L2 B R U2 R2 U' R' D2 B L2 R2 F' U2
F L2 U2 B F R' U' B2 F' D' F2 L B2 R U B2 F R'
D2 F' L U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B R2 F' U'
B' D B' R' U2 L D U2 B2 L B R D2 L' D' R' U
F U' B' F2 U' L B2 R' U2 B D B2 D' B' F2 R' D2
R2 B' L' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B R' U2 B R2 F' L' D' F R'
R2 D U2 B2 U B' F D2 R' F2 L R B D B R2 F D
L B2 L F2 D U L' R U L' D R2 U B' R2 D' F U
B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B D' R U' B' L D R B U2 F' L U2 R'
B R' U B' L D R2 U2 R' B2 L F L U2 R2 B R2 U2
R F L U F2 D F U' R U B2 U R' U2 L2 D2 B
R' U2 L B2 D U2 L2 D L' B L' F2 D U2 R B F D2
L' D L' R U F U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B U2 B F2

*4x4x4:*

Uw' U' B Fw' F U2 F2 L' Rw' D' Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw D' U2 R' F' U' R U2 B L R' F' D' L' Uw' L F' D2 F' D2 Fw Uw' L Rw' Fw'	
F2 L2 D Rw B L Rw U' B' F2 R2 D' Fw' L2 R B2 R2 Fw F2 Rw' F' D L2 Fw' L' U2 Fw L2 B' U' Rw' D2 U2 B R2 Uw F2 D2 B2 F	
F U2 Rw U Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw' B D' Uw' F R' Fw2 U2 B2 L U2 L Rw R' D2 R' D' B' F' L' Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 B D' Uw' F L2	
L' B' Fw D2 R' Uw' U Fw' F2 D' U Rw' Uw U L' U' B' D B' D2 Uw B' Fw2 D2 B' F Rw' D' F2 R2 D' U Fw2 D2 Fw F2 D' Rw R Uw'	
Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw L B' F' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 D' Rw' B R U' R' D2 F D' Fw F Rw' B R2 B' U' F D2 L' Rw2 F2 Rw Uw U' B' Uw Fw	
D Uw U Rw Uw2 R B F2 D' B Fw' Rw2 R B' Fw' Rw Fw2 F2 Uw U' L' D' R B2 F Rw R' D L' U2 L Fw2 F' Rw2 F2 R2 D' B D U2	
U' Fw F' Uw F D L2 F L2 Rw Fw D2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw2 U' R' B2 R' Uw' U' B2 F2 Rw2 R B' F2 Uw B2 F' Uw2 L Fw F2 L' Rw2 U2	
B Fw' Uw R' Fw' R U' B Fw' Rw' B Uw U B2 Fw2 U' F L' Uw' L2 B' Rw2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' Uw R2 D2 Rw B F Rw' F' Uw' R' D' R2 D2 Uw2

*5x5x5:*

Uw' U' Rw' R B D L2 F2 L' D U L Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 R B R' B' F' R' Uw' U' B' Bw2 Lw' F Rw' R' Bw' Dw Fw' Lw2 D U' Rw2 D Uw' B Bw' Lw Dw' L2 Dw Lw2 R2 Uw B Rw Fw' L2 Dw' L' R2 Fw2 Lw D' Fw' D	
B U2 L2 B' U' B Fw F2 D2 Dw' Uw' B Fw2 Rw B L' F2 L Uw2 B F2 Dw L2 Rw' B' D' Rw2 R B2 Bw F Rw Bw2 F2 U2 F' Dw2 Lw D' L R2 Bw' Fw' L' Rw' R' Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' U Bw Fw' D Uw Bw2 D'	
D' Dw L2 Lw Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw Bw Dw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw Bw2 Fw D2 Uw' B Rw R Bw Fw2 Lw F2 R U L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 L' Rw' R2 Uw2 U' Lw' R2 D' R2 D F2 Lw2 R' Fw' Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Lw' Uw2 B2 Fw R2	
B' Dw2 Uw Lw2 R2 B Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw2 Uw B2 Uw' Bw' U2 Lw2 Uw L2 Dw' Bw2 Rw Uw' L2 D2 B R Uw U Rw' B U Lw2 U' Rw2 U R' Bw F L' Rw' R Fw' F2 D2 F' L2 Lw R' D Dw U2 R2 D2 Dw' Fw' Rw' Fw Dw2 Bw' R'


----------



## insane569 (Dec 19, 2011)

Figured i should practice BLD again so Ima join.
Finals this week so i only got 5 done for today. I'll continue tomorrow hopefully.
5:32.65 DNF
4:58.54
5:10.56
5:40.06 DNF
5:43.30
4:47.75 DNF
4:24.42 DNF


----------



## Norbi (Dec 20, 2011)

3BLD:
1:39.32, DNF(1:24.38), 1:38.01, DNF(1:24.69)


----------



## Kzip (Dec 20, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 13/20
DNF(3:56.41), *2:30.82*, DNF(2:39.16), DNF(2:44.98), 4:15.02, 4:54.92, DNF(3:51.85), 3:14.54, *2:24.41*, DNF(3:00.51) *2:59.79*, *3:03.54*, DNF(3:00.45), 3:47.27, *3:01.94*, DNF(2:36.89), 4:00.76, 3:14.09, 3:39.17, 3:24.80 = *2:52.10*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:24.99*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:13.98
1:47.46, 1:38.22, DNF [1:58.23, 2E 2C], DNF [1:46.07, 3C], 1:37.30, 1:39.07, 1:38.74, *1:30.54*, *1:18.46*, *1:29.10*, 2:08.19, *1:32.88*, 1:40.90, DNF [1:50.37, 2E], 1:41.82, 1:33.98, 1:58.87, *1:13.98*, DNF [1:45.26, 3E], 2:02.99

Comment: Very bad. These seemed like really hard scrambles, though. Or maybe I just shouldn't do BLD solves when I'm really hungry.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone mind if I use this race to "document" my way into 4BLD?
For the moment i'm just figuring out the center coms without looking.
Once I get that down I'll start including edges.
So don't expect any times from me, just listing succes/failure on individual parts of the solve (will use spoiler tags)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 36.74, 39.43, 41.59, 44.43, 44.79 = 41.40
accuracy: 11/20
times: 44.79, DNF, DNF, DNF, 47.76, 39.43, 46.38, 48.48, 50.05, DNF, DNF, DNF, 36.74, 45.82, DNF, DNF, 47.27, 44.43, DNF, 41.59
_Comment: Ugh, memo wasn't sticking well at all. Maybe I should start practising more._


----------



## Carson (Dec 22, 2011)

*Week 51

3x3BLD*
1/8
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:11.97, DNF, DNF, DNF

Details:


Spoiler



01) 6:37.45 | Memo went pretty well, but then during execution I realized there were consecutive letters that were impossible. I finished anyway but is was scrambled.
02) 15:02.10 | Quick memo, but I forgot an edge memo. Took at least 10 minutes to attempt to recall it. Was off by two corner twist and a few edges.
03) 06:12.39 | Memo seemed fine. 3 twisted corners and 6 incorrect edges.
04) 08:06.34 | Just... no.
05) I'm not sure whether this was my fastest solve ever, but I still consider it my best. I ended up with even edges and odd corners, so I started over with the corners memo and realized I memo'd the first piece wrong, so I had to rememo all of the corners. Had I not memo'd corners twice, I would have easily been under 6:00!
06) 5:49.89 | Off by 6 edges and 4 twisted corners.
07) 10:34.85 | Off by 2 twisted corners and a three cycle of edges. I had a lot of trouble creating a memo. 
08) Stopped the clock at 6:44.70. Realized that I forgot parity after corners. Looked like it would have been a success.
09) Gave up at 10:44. Pretty much anything (memo wise) that can go wrong on a solve, went wrong on this one. A few pieces in, I realized that I had accidentally starting solving corners first, but using the people from my edges memo instead. Messed the edge memo up three times and had to start over each time. Corners were solved, and edges were solved up to where I could remember. The trouble here, is that with the almost three complete memos of the cube, I might as well have done multi blind.




Ignore Below, it's just for my use:


Spoiler



*3x3x3:*

D R B F' D2 U B2 L R F U' F2 D R F R' U'
U2 L' R D B2 F' L B R2 B2 R2 F' L' F U2 B 
L2 U2 B D R2 F' D B R2 B' L' R' F2 U2 R D' F'
L2 B2 L' D L D' F L' D2 B L' D R' B2 F L2 U' R
L2 D2 L' U R U R2 U B' L2 R U L2 U R' D F'
F2 D2 U' B2 U' R B' L D2 R' F2 U' L F D B F' U L2
F' D' B2 D2 F R D L U2 B2 D F U' F' D2 F2 U'
U' B2 R' B D2 L2 B R U2 R2 U' R' D2 B L2 R2 F' U2
F L2 U2 B F R' U' B2 F' D' F2 L B2 R U B2 F R'
D2 F' L U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B R2 F' U'
B' D B' R' U2 L D U2 B2 L B R D2 L' D' R' U
F U' B' F2 U' L B2 R' U2 B D B2 D' B' F2 R' D2
R2 B' L' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B R' U2 B R2 F' L' D' F R'
R2 D U2 B2 U B' F D2 R' F2 L R B D B R2 F D
L B2 L F2 D U L' R U L' D R2 U B' R2 D' F U
B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B D' R U' B' L D R B U2 F' L U2 R'
B R' U B' L D R2 U2 R' B2 L F L U2 R2 B R2 U2
R F L U F2 D F U' R U B2 U R' U2 L2 D2 B
R' U2 L B2 D U2 L2 D L' B L' F2 D U2 R B F D2
L' D L' R U F U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B U2 B F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 22, 2011)

3x3BLD: 7:59.96, 5:52.66, 06:50.43, 06:58.28, 07:25.17 = 07:01.30

5/13
DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:59.96, 5:52.66, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 06:50.43, 06:58.28, DNF, 07:25.17 = 07:01.30



Spoiler



01 07:46.81 DNF 2 flipped edges
02 06:50.14 DNF 2E2C
03 07:20.60 DNF slipped during execution of T-perm
04 07:59.96 corner cycles got me a bit worried...
05 05:52.66 PB nice one
06 07:08.48 DNF
07 dunno
08 05:18.33 DNF should have been a sub 5 PB skipped a letter pair in execution, went back to fix and finished with 2 flipped edges...
09 DNF could not recall the last letter pair for edges
10 06:50.43 OK
tried to go fast on 6-10... will now first focus on getting the average
11 06:58.28 OK
12 06:21.54 fully scrambled?? had to undo a wrong pair but was pretty coinfident...
13 07:25.17 OK



4x4BLD: DNF
0/7
Figuring out center comms BLD, centers solved at attempt no: 4, 2, 5, 4, -, 2,1
*#7= 1st attempt with real memo: 1st succes at 4x4BLD centers*
Slowly but surely 



Spoiler



1. Uw' U' B Fw' F U2 F2 L' Rw' D' Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw D' U2 R' F' U' R U2 B L R' F' D' L' Uw' L F' D2 F' D2 Fw Uw' L Rw' Fw'
2. F2 L2 D Rw B L Rw U' B' F2 R2 D' Fw' L2 R B2 R2 Fw F2 Rw' F' D L2 Fw' L' U2 Fw L2 B' U' Rw' D2 U2 B R2 Uw F2 D2 B2 F
3. F U2 Rw U Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R' Uw' B D' Uw' F R' Fw2 U2 B2 L U2 L Rw R' D2 R' D' B' F' L' Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 B D' Uw' F L2
4. L' B' Fw D2 R' Uw' U Fw' F2 D' U Rw' Uw U L' U' B' D B' D2 Uw B' Fw2 D2 B' F Rw' D' F2 R2 D' U Fw2 D2 Fw F2 D' Rw R Uw'


```
#	orient	memo 			success at	                detail
1  	x2	OP EK FL RD IG WN MO J	4th  attempt	BLD execution of written memo (letter pairs)
2  	x y’	HD KQ TV WJ DO XU CP U	2nd attempt	BLD execution of written memo (letter pairs)
3	x	EK HL ID FG TW SO XJ PN	5th attempt	BLD execution of written memo (letter pairs)
4	x2	CB VH NK SL IW GT OQ M	4th  attempt	BLD execution of written memo (letter pairs) 1st fail on 7th pair, 2nd and 3rd both failed at very last commutator
5	y2	BE HV QS DK CL PG NJ MR XO        -		rage quit after 4th failure then solved with open eyes
6	x2	KH BD FR JV NS IL XM OX	2nd attempt	BLD execution of written memo (letter pairs)
[B]7 	y'	CH IF SW PO MR NX UT N	1st attempt	1st real memo and BLD execution [B]SUCCESSU!!![/B][/B]
```


----------



## Jakube (Dec 22, 2011)

*3BLD: 1:05.36*
1:16.50, 1:12.05, 1:17.27, 1:28.59, *1:05.50*, DNF(1:12.26), 1:09.03, *1:07.96*, *1:00.61*, 1:12.50, *1:07.28*, 1:16.55, *1:05.46*, DNF(1:11.00), DNF(1:15.52), 1:10.22, 1:23.06, DNF(1:10.89), DNF(1:17.06), DNF(1:13.90)
_My first solves since 2 weeks._

*4BLD: 5:48.22*
*5:25.12*, *6:11.32*, 6DNS

*5BLD: DNF*
DNF(14:01.85), 3DNS


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 22, 2011)

3x3 BLD : 35.90, 35.24, 42.90, 41.08, 44.99 = 40.02
Accuracy : 17/20

46.75, 35.90, 50.92, 49.65, 48.23, 42.90, 57.18, DNF(49.76), 35.24, 45.88, 49.98, 58.26, 49.31, 44.99, 1:08.29, 1:02.68, 54.12, DNF(43.77), DNF(47.45), 41.08

I'm tired... And i have to optimize my BH...

4x4 BLD : 

3:48.30[2:02.84], DNF(5:26.58)[5:24.39], 5:17.30[2:42.69]


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 23, 2011)

*3x3 BLD: 1:17.33*
1:31.74, 1:36.20, 1:26.76, 1:54.27, *1:19.68*, DNF, 1:27.65, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:07.52*, *1:20.80*, *1:14.93*, DNF, 1:57.67, 1:56.71, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:23.70*


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

Haven't done any BLD in a while lol

DNF(1:18.78), *58.23*,*53.40*, DNF(51.24), DNF(1:07.81),* 48.36*, 1:03.85, DNF(1:31.75), DNF(1:19.60), DNF(1:11.18), 1:21.68, DNF(48.93), *51.52*, 1:10.59, 1:07.71, DNF(51.76), DNF(1:07.68), *52.11*, 1:09.33, DNF(1:43.05)

Mean of 5: *52.72*


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2011)

*Week 51*

*3BLD*
0/1
DNF(9:45.87)[6:22.28], DNF(6:54.52)[6:53.83]



Spoiler



1. (DNF(9:45.87)[6:22.28]) Memo felt really bad during this, the amount of noise in my house in unbelievable(dysfunctional family), I need to get some ear plugs. The only reason it was a DNF is because I didn't undo an R' setup move which caused the entire solve to be off by 10 edges and 4 corners. 

2. (DNF(6:54.52)[6:53.83]) Rage quit it after I forgot the edge memo.
More to come!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2011)

* Results for week 51:*

*3x3x3*

 40.02 ZalEw
 41.40 Zane_C
 52.72 amostay2004
1:05.36 Jakube
1:17.33 Anton Rostovikov
1:24.99 Mike Hughey
2:52.10 Kzip
7:01.30 Cubenovice
 DNF insane569
 DNF Norbi
 DNF Carson
 DNF emolover

*4x4x4*

4:32.80 ZalEw
5:48.22 Jakube
 DNF Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

 DNF Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2011)

*Week 52:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Sunday night, January 1, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 52:*

*3x3x3:*

U' R U' L D' L B' U2 F' L R2 D U R B2 U2 L2
L R B R B' U L2 R' B D2 B R2 B2 F' U' L F' R'
B' L2 U L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 R U2 R' F' D
D' B2 L B2 D B R F' R F2 U' L2 R2 U' L' B' R U'
L2 R' B' D F L' R D B' U B D2 L' D' U L' U F
D L' F2 R' B2 R' D B2 U L' D B' U' F' D U2 L2 U2
R2 D B2 F L R F' L R' B' L2 R' B' L B' D' R2 U'
R' U' R2 B R D2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 U' B2 F U' R' U R2
R D L B' R2 B U R2 B' R B D2 L' B2 U' R' U'
D' R B2 L D' F' L2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B' L R'
R2 D' U' B2 L' F' D' L' D2 L R D' U' F' U' R2 B U'
D2 F' U F L2 D' U B R2 B F' L' D' B' R' D2 F' U
U R' D' U2 L F' D L2 R' F' D B' R D U B U2 L'
B2 F R2 D2 U' L2 U L F U2 F2 U F' L' F' L' R' U'
D2 L B F2 L R F D' L' R2 F L D' R' D2 L R2
L' D2 B' R' U2 R U L R' B F2 R U2 L U F' R2 F'
D' L D' B2 F' D F2 R F2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D' U
B' D R2 B2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 R F L2 R U' R' U'
R D2 U' B' D2 F' D' U2 L' R2 F' R2 F2 L' B L' F' R2
U2 F' D B' D' F2 U' B' F U2 L2 D' R D' L F D R' U'

*4x4x4:*

Uw U2 L' D' Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' Rw U Fw Rw' D2 R2 D' Rw B' Fw2 L F D2 F D' Fw2 F2 D2 F' R' D Fw2 D2 Uw B Uw' Fw U' B F D2 Rw'	
Uw' U' Rw R2 F2 Rw Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw B2 F2 U2 Fw' U' B2 R' U Rw B' Fw' F' D L2 R2 U2 R2 Fw' Rw Fw F2 D2 Fw2 F' R' B Uw' U2 Rw2 R'	
Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 B' D R F2 D2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 U2 R Fw' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' D Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U Fw2 U' R2 F L' Fw2 Rw Fw D2 Uw2 B Uw'	
R2 Uw B' Uw U R2 U B' R' F Uw' F Rw D Uw2 U2 B' R2 Fw Uw' L2 B Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw F2 R Uw' L2 B2 R Uw U2 R' B L B' R2	
R' Fw F' Uw U L2 R Fw2 F' Uw Rw R' U' Rw U' B D2 U' Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 L R Uw' F U2 L2 Rw' R' B L' F' R B' L' D2 B L2 F	
D' L2 B2 L2 Rw2 U' Rw R F Rw2 R Fw2 D2 U2 Rw R' B' Uw U2 Fw F2 Rw Uw Fw Uw2 L' R' B' Fw' F2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 F2 U2 Fw' L' Uw Rw	
D2 Uw U' Fw D' F D2 F2 L2 Uw L2 U R' D2 R Fw' D2 Uw' R Fw' L D2 Rw' Fw R2 F' L' R' F D' U2 B L B Fw2 D B' Rw Fw2 F'	
F Rw' Uw2 U2 L D' R' D' Uw2 F' D Rw Fw2 L B' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw2 U2 L' D2 F' D Fw2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw' F2 D' L Rw2 Uw U L' F L2 Rw' F2

*5x5x5:*

D2 Dw Fw2 Dw B' F U B' Rw2 R D' L' Fw Uw L R' Fw2 Lw R D' Bw F' L2 Uw B Bw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' B' L2 R' Dw U2 Fw Uw' L' Dw2 B2 Uw R2 D2 Bw' F' Dw Rw2 D2 Bw2 L2 R2 U2 Lw' Rw' Bw L2 Dw Bw' Lw2	
Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 L' Uw F' L' Lw Rw Bw' Lw' B Rw2 R2 B' Fw Uw2 U L' Rw Fw R2 D2 Uw2 L2 R Uw Bw Fw D Bw2 D2 Uw2 L' R2 Bw' D' U' L' Bw2 D' F2 L Rw' D' U' R Bw2 R Bw R' Fw' D' Uw' Lw2 B' F2	
L Rw F' R2 Uw B F Uw' L' Uw2 Lw Rw2 B Fw2 Lw' Dw Fw2 L Bw2 R' D2 U' F' Uw2 L Rw' U Fw' F R' F2 L' B' R D R' Uw Fw Dw' Bw' Lw' D Uw2 U' Bw' Lw2 Dw' B' D Dw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw Uw' R U	
L' Fw F' Uw U Rw' B Bw2 Lw F Uw L B2 U2 Rw B U' R2 Bw Fw' D' Lw Fw' D2 U' R Uw2 U Fw' Lw' Uw2 B Lw2 D U2 B' Dw2 U' B Bw D B R2 U2 L Fw F2 R2 U' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 R B U


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2011)

Those 4x4 scrambles are just 40 move long 3x3 scrambles.

DNF, DNF,


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> Those 4x4 scrambles are just 40 move long 3x3 scrambles.
> 
> DNF, DNF,


 
On that note, I might try a 4x4 blind tonight. I might just get it .


----------



## Carson (Dec 28, 2011)

*Week 52

3x3BLD*
0/4
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Details:


Spoiler



01) 07:12.19 - Seemed right, but it wasn't even close.
02) 08:35.95 - Somehow, the cube was more scrambled AFTER my solve.
03) 07:55.77 - Had a lot of trouble creating a memo, but I'm not sure what I actually did wrong. Off by 3 edges.
04) 06:06.42 - Easy memo... solid execution, cube was way off. I don't know how I'm messing up some of these solves. I'm going to redo this one sighted to see if I can figure out what my colossal screwup was.
Edit: Well, it took 40 minutes to do a successful sighted solve on that scramble. I think that says a lot about why I suck at blind. Turns out that I had somehow forgotten about a cube rotation in my parity alg. I don't remember there ever being a cube rotation for that alg, but apparently I used to know about it because I've had plenty of successful solves involving parity. Sad sad sad


Ignore Below, it's just for my use:


Spoiler



*3x3x3:*

U' R U' L D' L B' U2 F' L R2 D U R B2 U2 L2
L R B R B' U L2 R' B D2 B R2 B2 F' U' L F' R'
B' L2 U L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 R U2 R' F' D
D' B2 L B2 D B R F' R F2 U' L2 R2 U' L' B' R U'
L2 R' B' D F L' R D B' U B D2 L' D' U L' U F
D L' F2 R' B2 R' D B2 U L' D B' U' F' D U2 L2 U2
R2 D B2 F L R F' L R' B' L2 R' B' L B' D' R2 U'
R' U' R2 B R D2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 U' B2 F U' R' U R2
R D L B' R2 B U R2 B' R B D2 L' B2 U' R' U'
D' R B2 L D' F' L2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B' L R'
R2 D' U' B2 L' F' D' L' D2 L R D' U' F' U' R2 B U'
D2 F' U F L2 D' U B R2 B F' L' D' B' R' D2 F' U
U R' D' U2 L F' D L2 R' F' D B' R D U B U2 L'
B2 F R2 D2 U' L2 U L F U2 F2 U F' L' F' L' R' U'
D2 L B F2 L R F D' L' R2 F L D' R' D2 L R2
L' D2 B' R' U2 R U L R' B F2 R U2 L U F' R2 F'
D' L D' B2 F' D F2 R F2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D' U
B' D R2 B2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 R F L2 R U' R' U'
R D2 U' B' D2 F' D' U2 L' R2 F' R2 F2 L' B L' F' R2
U2 F' D B' D' F2 U' B' F U2 L2 D' R D' L F D R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* 33.44, 34.89, 40.60, 45.02, 45.31 = *39.85*
accuracy: 11/20
session mean: 48.93
times: 45.92, 45.02, 55.50, DNF, 1:22.38, DNF, DNF, 50.05, 45.31, 40.60, DNF, DNF, 51.96, 33.44, DNF, DNF, 34.89, DNF, DNF, 53.19
_Comment: Will do lots of solves this week in an attempt to attain my old speed and accuracy._


----------



## Kzip (Dec 28, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 1:55.84, 1:57.22, 2:11.37, 2:17.28, 2:20.24 = *2:08.39*
20/20 
4:10.11, 2:59.27, 3:00.42, 2:24.77, 3:43.11, 3:17.27, *2:11.37*, 2:42.00, 3:25.39, 2:54.80, 3:14.35, 3:40.29, *2:17.28*, *1:57.22*, 2:28.59, 4:09.20, *2:20.24*, 2:27.66, *1:55.84*, 2:29.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry - don't know how that happened. This is why the automated scramble generation I use for the weekly competition is so much better. The 4x4x4 BLD scrambles have now been fixed.

Again, sorry about that!


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 29, 2011)

Week 52

Mean of Best 5: 4:04.54

number of times: 6/16
best time: 3:39.26
worst time: 5:39.57
Individual times:


Spoiler



*5:39.57[2:41.12], 5:06.70*, DNF(4:14.81)[2:04.67], DNF(5:56.41)[2:04.08], DNF(4:06.55)[1:33.40], *3:39.26[1:41.02]*, DNF(5:46.41)[2:22.06], *3:44.42[1:55.87]*, DNF(5:26.31)[1:53.96], DNF(5:55.98)[1:37.39], DNF(4:15.48)[2:04.77], *3:59.94[1:38.90]*, DNF(5:21.78)[2:31.91], DNF(5:43.45)[2:57.18], *3:52.39[1:34.85]*, DNF(3:41.23)[1:36.20]



The best time was a new record for me. The mean of 5 beat my old record single.
A lot of those DNFs were due to me forgetting about parity, does anyone have any suggestions for remembering parity?


----------



## Jakube (Dec 30, 2011)

*5BLD: 11:27.89*
*11:27.89[5:15]*, DNF(12:05.22)[5:26], DNF(9:02.98)[4:43], DNF(9:19.92)[4:28]
_2nd: Messed up a setupmove, 3rd: 3 centers and nearly all wings, 4th: overlooked a 2-cycle of wings.
I tried a new order at this solves, I think I´will be faster when I´m used to it. The new memo order is: orient, wings, x-centers, t-centers, midges, corners, new execution order: corners (pair), midges(pair), x-centers, t-centers, wings, if parity last corner and last midge. _


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 30, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:10.57*
*1:07.62*, DNF(2:27.40), DNF(1:39.56), DNF(2:15.42), 2:06.06, DNF(1:24.57), *1:03.88*, *1:16.65*, 1:30.65, DNF(1:26.96), DNF(1:41.90), DNF(1:49.65), *1:10.23*, 1:28.02, DNF(1:04.53), DNF(1:18.52), *1:14.45*, 1:25.15, 1:29.33, 1:24.72
Accuracy is still bad, but times are better this time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.85*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:06.16
1:20.58, 1:32.52, DNF [3:05.70, 3E], 2:04.22, 1:55.38, DNF [1:55.86, 2E], *1:11.58*, 1:46.26, 1:51.50, 2:00.88, DNF [1:43.72, 5E], DNF [1:44.35, 2C 2E], *1:29.86*, *1:14.11*, *1:06.16*, 1:49.84, *1:22.56*, 1:40.12, DNF [1:32.63, 3E], DNF [1:58.00, 2E]
Comment: Absolutely terrible accuracy, but good result for the race. I noticed that most of my DNFs were due to edges rather than corners, so I went back through the last few rounds, and I see that I'm pretty consistent with that. It looks like I really need to practice edges - I know at least half of these were due to misexecution, not mismemorization.

*4x4x4 BLD: 8:29.43*
9:04.90 [5:28], 7:53.96 [3:36], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Typically slow; some big memory recall problems on the first one.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF
Accuracy: 4/20
Best: 34.35, Worst: 41.88
DNF(30.29), DNF(9.29)[8.48], DNF(45.86)[12.06], DNF(27.42)[9.56], DNF(35.76)[11.41], *39.82[11.66]*, DNF(25.62)[11.37], DNF(45.45)[10.56], DNF(27.73)[9.94], DNF(31.58)[11.45], DNF(25.63)[13.25], DNF(49.29)[12.26], *34.35[9.85]*, *40.68[10.43]*, DNF(32.95)[9.64], *41.88[12.46]*, DNF(27.48)[8.88], DNF(47.96)[10.53], DNF(9.66)[8.76], *DNF(33.77)[9.97]*

Umm... :fp

It's been a while since I've done real BLD; sim BLD is bad because 1) I review edge memo 2) most of the time I refresh the page after seeing if edges are good. As you can see by the several sub10 DNFs I just couldn't focus.

Returning to normal is going to be fun ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 2, 2012)

3x3 BLD
0/4
with the kids watching a movie / running around in the same room 
4th should have been a PB but my wife came in and started talking to me, I forgot to execute the last image...

1.	6:14.12	DNF 
2.	7:19.41	DNF
3.	6:37.97	DNF 
4.	4:25.90	DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

* Results for week 52:*

*3x3x3*

 39.85 Zane_C
1:10.57 Anton Rostovikov
1:16.85 Mike Hughey
2:08.39 Kzip
4:04.54 Ickathu
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Carson
 DNF Cubenovice

*4x4x4*

8:29.43 Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

11:27.89 Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

While interest here appears to have dropped off a little, it's become a little easier for me to do this lately, so I figure I'll keep it going. From now on, I intend to just use Odder's URL-based scrambler to generate scrambles; they won't be quite as short, but they are much faster and easier to generate. So here's this year's first set of scrambles. We'll go until Monday night, matching fairly closely to the weekly competition.

*Week 2012-01:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, January 9, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-01:*

*3x3x3:*

L R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' U' R2 U2 L U' F' L'
U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' F L2 U' B' L' U F2 D R' U
B D2 B' R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 B L U R F U' B' D L' U2 B'
U' F2 B' L' F D' R' D F2 B' U2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D F2
D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L F' U' L' D R' B F' R
D L' B2 L2 U F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F
D F2 D R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 B L B F2 L' B F R2
B U2 F R' U D' L' F2 D B' D2 R D2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 L' U2 L
B2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F L' D
B U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F U' F U R D2 R2 D' R' B2 R
R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 R' F R F R' F2 D' R F'
F2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B' L F D' L U' L' F R U
B R2 B2 R2 B U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' D' L' U2 R U B2 L2 U' F2
U2 L F2 R F2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L F' L B2 U B F' D B2 U R
R2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' U' B' F2 L R2 D' B2 U
F2 R2 D' U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B' L F D B2 F2 L D U' B U'
B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 F L2 D F R' F D' R' B2 D2 R F2
R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R U' L' R F U' R2 B L' U
F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 B U2 R' F' L' B D' L U L' B' R2
U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B' F' R2 D' U2 R' D' L' B F2 D F U 

*4x4x4:*

Fw D Uw F' U F D Uw' U' L D B2 D Rw' R U2 R2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 Rw2 F L R2 Uw Rw D B' R U2 B2 L' U' R2 F D R' U' F
U F U B2 Fw2 D Rw' U2 L' R2 D2 U' B Uw L' Rw B2 F2 L' B D' B2 F R2 B' F Uw2 L' Rw' F' U B2 L Rw2 D' L' Rw F D U'
D' U2 Fw' R B2 L' Rw2 Uw B' Fw' F D2 Fw L' Fw2 F D2 Uw' R2 F' Rw' R2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw R' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 B L' U' B2 Rw D2 Uw' L Rw
Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 U2 L' R' D' U' L' U Fw L2 Rw R B2 R' U B2 R2 Uw2 L F' R' B' F2 D Fw' D' U2 L D' Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 U B2 R
B' U L Fw Rw F' U B2 Fw' R2 F2 U R' B D Rw Uw U' Fw D2 F2 Rw2 R' D' L Uw L2 Rw' B' Rw Fw U2 B' R B2 D B' L' R Uw2
L' U' R2 Uw B2 R2 D' U' L F R' B Uw' L2 R2 Fw R' Uw' Fw D L2 Fw' F Rw B' F2 U L Fw F' D Fw D2 Fw R F' D R F R2
R' D2 Uw2 Fw F' R' B Fw' F R2 B Fw2 L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' L2 R2 F' Uw F U' Rw Uw' B D2 L2 R' Fw' F2 L' F U' Fw' Rw Fw
U' Fw2 Uw' Rw R' Fw' F L Rw R' B F Rw' B2 D' L Rw R' U' L' U2 L' Rw2 B F2 D2 B2 Fw' F' L' Rw' Uw2 L2 D' Fw' R2 F2 Rw' U2 F2

*5x5x5:*

Lw U' Bw2 F Lw' Fw Rw2 Dw Uw L' Rw' F' D B D2 B' Bw' L Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' R Bw2 U L Lw2 Bw Dw' U R B Bw' Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' B' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 D2 U L Lw Rw2 Fw' Dw' U' R F2 Lw Bw D Bw Uw
F2 Dw2 B2 D' Fw F2 Lw Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw D' Lw2 Uw' B2 D F2 L Bw2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 L' Lw2 Bw' D' Dw Uw2 L2 Uw' R2 D2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 U' B' Rw2 R2 Bw Uw' R Uw' F L2 Lw2 D2 Uw Lw' R2 B' Dw' Bw2 Lw' D' Bw2 Fw F D2
B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Lw D2 Fw' D2 Lw B2 Bw' D' Dw2 F' L' D F2 Lw Uw Lw2 R' Bw Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw D2 Dw2 B' Fw' L' Lw Fw Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw' F Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 B Bw Fw Lw Rw R' F2 Dw' U' Bw F Rw2 D' Bw' Uw' L
D Dw' U B2 Dw2 B' L2 D2 L2 Rw' Bw D2 Rw R2 Bw' Rw R' Uw' Rw B Fw Rw' B U2 Bw Rw Uw2 Rw Uw' U2 Lw Fw' L' D2 R Fw Lw2 F2 L' D Uw' L Lw Dw' Fw L F2 D2 U' F2 L B' Bw2 D F Rw D Uw2 B' L


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* 30.52, 33.47, 34.97, 35.65, 36.50 = *34.22*
accuracy: 13/20
session mean: 45.63
times: 51.79, 48.39, 1:21.32, DNF, DNF, 34.97, 30.52, 36.50, 43.13, 35.65, 1:15.60, 40.69, DNF, DNF, DNF, 39.42, 33.47, DNF, 41.78, DNF
_Comment: Yay, I'm recovering , still need to work on my accuracy though._

*5x5 BLD:* DNF, = *DNF*
_Comment: I encountered a mistake while memorising, I didn't want to risk a sup-10 solve so I DNF'd. (was using a stackmat) _


----------



## Jakube (Jan 4, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:06.18*
1:39.59, 1:10.11, 1:18.64, *1:06.90*, DNF(1:20.16), *1:06.20*, 1:10.72, *1:07.00*, *1:08.20*, 1:08.48, DNF(1:10.66), 1:21.15, 1:29.42, 1:19.97, 1:13.77, 1:23.77, 1:18.63, *1:02.62*, DNF(1:19.66), DNF(1:03.19)

*5BLD: DNF*
DNF(10:40.87)[4:43 - forgot a setup move during centers], 9:48.87[4:25 - 2 centers], 10:58.13[5:30 - 3 centers], 10:42.19[5:23 - 2 centers]
_Nice times, all sub 11, on the last two I memorized the wings with Roman Rooms, because I had trouble recalling them on the last solves. I think I will stick with that._


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 4, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 1:08.90*
DNF, DNF, 1:28.38, DNF, 1:29.65, DNF, *1:12.93*, 1:18.94, 1:28.73, *1:07.40*, DNF, *1:02.32*, DNF, DNF, 1:31.36, *1:11.06*, DNF, *1:10.78*, 1:18.85, 1:36.61


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

*3x3 Mean:13:07.58*

*3x3 BLD*

Mean of my 5 success solves: *13:07.77*

1. 13:23.83 2nd blindsolve ever (PB) 
2. DNF(16:07.26) 2 edges flipped, 2 corners twisted
3. DNF(14:02.47) Fail at a corner set-up move
4. 15:44.68 Tried to do a safe solve
5. 15:16.81 Very slow memo
6. DNF(17:08.36) Fail at edge memo
7. 11:15.57 Easy to memo (New PB)
8. 9:57.95 Not a very easy solve, but I have started memorize faster (New PB again)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> success solves:



Nice to see you here, you're doing very well!!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice to see you here, you're doing very well!!


 

I am improving, so next week I hopefully will get better times


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 8, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 5:58.77*
5/15
5:17.53, DNF, 6:16.36, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 07:33.21, DNF, 05:38.52, DNF, 05:08.25 = 5:58.77

Lesson learned: after DNF comes sunshine, just keep going.
Just a few weeks ago I would have not believed I could do so many 3BLD's in a row without my head exploding...

1: PB
2: shot the very first piece to the wrong target and only noticed several corners later when the same target came up...
3: Distracted by conversation but stil got it
4: forgot to undo an L somewhere; L face twisted and 6 edges off
5: got interrupted and forgot where I was in the middle of a Y-perm...
6: missed a twisted corner in inspection 5:53 leaving a two-twist
7: should have been PB ~ 4 minutes but could not recall the final two images for edges EDIT: now 17h later I do... RG ID
8: complete and utter fail, started memo wrong, corrected and ended with fully scrambled edges and corners
9: slipped during alg, stupid Zanchi...
10: LOL forgot to undo cube rotation after parity; all corners solved, not a single edge...
11: Successu but wtf edge cycles
12: dunno, completely scrambles
13: had to undo four edge targets because I swapped two images but pulled it off 
14: scrambled
15: FINALLY!!! and a new PB 

*4x4 BLD: DNF*
DNF

practicing centers only, regular memo
1: Somehow skipped the 2nd to last last center during memo; off by two centers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.26*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:10.52
*1:24.59*, 1:33.50, 2:17.12, 1:45.24, DNF [1:32.58, 3C], *1:22.51*, *1:12.65* 1:44.97, DNF [1:25.14, 3C], *1:10.52*, 1:49.95, 1:31.68, DNF [2:06.55, 3E], 1:44.48, 2:04.93, 1:30.48, *1:26.01*, 1:33.98, 1:39.02, 1:37.03
Comment: Much better accuracy this week, and still not a bad overall result. I did do some actual practicing this week; maybe it helped! 

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Kzip (Jan 9, 2012)

3x3 BLD: 2:22.75 ; 1:52.45 ; 2:14.60 ; 2:20.86 ; 2:19.51 = *2:14.03*
16/20 
2:36.98, 2:31.26, DNF(1:42.69), 3:27.11, *2:22.75*, *1:52.45* ; 2:40.67 ; 2:54.35 ; 3:14.96 ; *2:20.86* ; 2:59.96 ; 3:25.25 ; *2:19.51* ; DNF(3:44.26) ; 2:42.98 ; 2:30.68 ;* 2:14.60* ; DNF(1:33.25) ; DNF(2:30.06)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to new scrambles, I'm going to try full 4BLD this week.
I think my biggest challenge will be edges as I occasionally find myself picking the wrong target during memo...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-01:*

*3x3x3*

 34.22 Zane_C
 1:06.18 Jakube
 1:08.90 Anton Rostovikov
 1:19.26 Mike Hughey
 2:14.03 Kzip
 5:58.77 Cubenovice
13:07.77 Ickenicke

*4x4x4*

 DNF Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2012)

*Week 2012-02:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, January 16, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-02:*

*3x3x3:*

L2 F D' L' D' L F D' R U2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' B2
D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 U2 B' F' D L F2 U' F' L D' F2 U'
D2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 F R2 F D2 R D' B D' L' F L2 D'
B' D2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R F' D' B R2 D' R' F' D2 B2
R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 D' L2 B R2 B2 D' U2 L' B' R
R' F B2 U R B R' F2 D F2 B L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 B L2
L2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D2 B U2 B' L D L2 B' R' U2 F' U R2 U
B' D F' D2 L' B' U2 L' B L' U2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U B2
B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R F L2 D' L2 B D B2 D U'
L2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B L' F2 R' U2 B' F R U
R U' R2 B L2 B' L' F U R L2 U' D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D
U B R D L' D2 B R L' B R' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2
R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U B U2 B2 F' L' D2 L' F' U'
L F' U R' L D2 F' B L' F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2
R2 L' U' F' U2 D' R L2 F L' U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D2
D F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D L B D' R2 D2 L' B' U R' F
L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B' D R D F' U B2 L' D2
B' D2 B' D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B L2 R B U F' L D R D2 B'
R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 F2 L' R2 B' R2 U' L R' F2 D2 B' R U2
B2 L D2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L' F U L U2 R D' B U' 

*4x4x4:*

D2 Uw' B' Uw2 L F2 D F2 L2 Rw R' B Rw B F' L' R Fw2 D' F' L' R Uw U L' Uw' B Uw B Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' U' L2 Uw' L' Fw L F2
Rw' U Fw2 Uw' Fw D' U B2 Fw Uw U F' D U' L' U2 L Fw L2 Uw' L D F2 Rw F2 Uw' B' L Fw2 L' D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' F' D Fw' Uw2
Uw2 L' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' Fw' D2 Uw B2 Fw D' B2 L B' Uw U' B' Fw F R' Uw2 U F U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw Rw B' Fw' D'
B' Rw Uw' L Uw2 B U2 F2 D2 Fw L' Rw2 B L U2 R' U2 B Rw2 Fw' U F' U2 Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 L Rw' Uw' U Fw R2 U
Uw Fw' L B Uw L2 Rw' R F' Uw2 Fw2 U' F L' U2 Rw' B' F' U' L2 R D' R2 Uw L F' Uw2 F' U B Fw' L2 D2 U Fw Rw' B' U' L2 R2
Rw R2 Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 F' L' U' L' B2 Fw2 D2 U2 F2 L Rw U2 B Fw L' Rw R2 D Uw2 B' Fw' D2 U' B' Fw' F Rw2 U' Fw2 F' Rw Uw2 R2 U2
U L2 F Rw' B' R' U Fw2 R' B D2 R2 Fw D2 Rw' B2 F Rw' B' F2 L2 R B Fw2 R' B2 D' B' F2 D2 L' D U L2 Rw2 Fw' R' U' Rw Uw'
L2 R2 B' D R Uw2 B' U2 L2 Rw2 F' Rw' R' U2 L2 F D F' L' Uw' U' R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' F L Uw' Rw' U' B D2 U2 B D2 U2 Rw' F D2

*5x5x5:*

Dw Fw2 L2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' B' L D2 Rw' Bw F2 Dw2 Fw Rw' D L2 B' Lw Dw Bw2 R U2 Fw2 F Uw' B2 F' L' F D L' U L2 Lw Rw2 R' B Fw2 Rw2 R Bw2 U2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw F Lw' B' Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Lw' R2
D Dw Uw Bw' Dw2 B' Bw Dw' Rw' F' Dw Uw' Lw' F D Dw' R' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 F' Dw Lw' Dw B D2 U' Bw2 D' B' L B' L Bw F L2 U' Bw2 L2 Dw Fw' F2 L B2 Fw U2 Bw' F' Dw' U' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 D L2 Lw Rw2 R2
Dw L2 Fw2 Lw' Fw Dw Uw U Lw' D Uw2 L2 U F2 Dw F2 U' F2 Dw Bw' Fw U' Bw' Fw2 F D' B2 F Rw' Fw' D' Fw' D' L' Lw' Fw2 Uw U L' F' D2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw Bw' Fw' L Fw Lw Fw L' Lw2 U' Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw' F' Dw
D' F2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw' Dw U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' L2 Fw L2 Lw R Dw' R' Uw' Fw' F2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw' R2 Bw' Uw' F Lw Dw2 Uw2 U' R' D Dw2 U' R' D F2 Dw' B Dw Fw F' L' R U2 B' Bw' F L R' U2 Bw' Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' D'


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 10, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 1:05.18*
DNF, *59.64*, 1:25.91, 1:19.55, 1:58.48, 1:13.76, 1:30.92, *1:04.92*, 1:26.97, *1:04.88*, 1:13.30, 1:10.99, 1:19.41, DNF, DNF, *1:07.53*, 1:12.21, 1:18.29, *1:08.91*, DNF
_Accuracy is much better this time (16/20), times are also better, I even got a sub1 solve, which is my third sub1 ever._


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 11, 2012)

3BLD: 6:07.91
7/20

8:23.06, DNF, DNF, 7:06.62, DNF, DNF, 7:41.78, 5:38.34, DNF, DNF - DNF, 6:13.28, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:45.99, DNF, 6:55.32, DNF, DNF = 6:07.91

2 of the first three successes had several wrong letter pairs to undo and one memory lapse.

2nd session: this will be a tough one: 
kids watching phineas and pherb and one of them is popping bubble wrap, the other keeps fiddeling at the hamster cage. The noise...

# 11 AAArggghhh should have been 4:40 ish PB but missed a flipped edge...
# 13 DQ... didn't start the timer correctly
# 14 too distracted by the kids gave up during memo
# 16 PB 4:45.99  
edges: a moose and a caveman build an iglo near the river maas for magneto but the vietcong and russions destroy it
corners: green orange IE OQ JU

Very difficult to concentrate with all the distractions but good practice.
Several DNF were just missing / forgetting a flipped / twisted pieces, I will just blame it on the kids


----------



## Jakube (Jan 12, 2012)

*5x5x5 BLD: 9:59.77*
9:59.77[4:24], DNF(12:32.03)[4:16], DNF(9:44.42)[4:17], DNF(8:48.31)[3:35]


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* 30.43, 34.31, 36.70, 37.03, 39.18 = *35.53*
accuracy: 14/20
times: DNF, DNF, 59.23, 52.33, 1:00.10, 55.81, DNF, 34.31, 46.55, DNF, 42.77, 50.56, DNF, 56.55, 36.70, 37.03, 59.46, 39.18, 30.43, DNF


----------



## Carson (Jan 14, 2012)

Week 2012-02
0/2

DNF, DNF



Spoiler



01) 05:10.99 | Two flipped edges
02) 05:12.45 | lame



After doing a couple solves... I think I'm just going to practice on my own until I can bring my success rate up from dismal to bad.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

*sad face* I came here in hope that there would be 2x2 BLD. That's a fun kind of BLD for me; I suck at 3BLD.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I suck at 3BLD.



Then this thread is good practice!
Have you seen my results?


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> *sad face* I came here in hope that there would be 2x2 BLD. That's a fun kind of BLD for me; I suck at 3BLD.


 
What the eff? No you don't. Don't you average like 5? I suck at blind especially since I have not a second success.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> What the eff? No you don't. Don't you average like 5? I suck at blind especially since I have not a second success.


 
Nah. I thought I did, but since I didn't practice at all for a very long time I'm back up to about 6:30ish now 



Cubenovice said:


> Have you seen my results?


 
I might be a little more accurate but I just don't have the motivation to do 3BLD. Hopefully doing 2BLD alot will get me into it


----------



## Riley (Jan 15, 2012)

First time in this race. 

*3x3 BLD*, Riley, 2012-02

Accuracy = 6/13. Mean of best 5: 4:53.21

1.*4:08.24
2. 5:00.97,*
3. DNF(5:56.84) 
4.*4:58.32,* 
5. DNF(4:53.40)
6. DNF(6:05.69) 
7. DNF(6:00.44) 
8. *6:59.40 *
9. DNF(5:21.41)
10. DNF(3:37.00)[two flipped edges]
11. DNF(5:20.60) 
12.DNF(4:26.90) 
13. *3:19.12*

Most BLD solves I've ever done in one day by A LOT, but I needed to get 5 successes.  Beat my PB twice, the first and last solves.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 15, 2012)

1. 1:22.56[28.18] 
2. DNF(1:25.71)[27.12 2FE] 
3. 1:45.18[26.44] 
4. 1:26.13+[28.52] 
5. *1:15.09[31.04]* 
6. (DNF(1:39.28)[32.45 4CC 2FE])
7. *1:18.88[32.14]* 
8. DNF(1:13.43)[24.81 2FE] 
9. DNF(1:23.32)[31.66 2FE + 3CE]
10. *1:15.81[31.10]* 
11. 1:20.16[24.33]
12. DNF(1:45.46)[42.96 big mess]
13. 1:23.15[24.27]
14. DNF(1:08.58)[28.08 big mess. prob screwed up first comm like i thought] 
15. 1:20.21[31.20]
16. DNF(1:33.75)[46.89 2FE. did last comm wrong]
17. *1:07.39[30.61]* 
18. DNF(1:36.96)[3CE]
19. *(1:02.99[19.14 wattttttttt])*
20. DNF(1:14.17)[30.07 2FE (forgot to flip) 2TC. UN. Executed as UM]

*1:12.03 MO5* 11/20 success rate. <_<. Need to work on that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.61*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 1:11.66
1:37.63, 1:24.90, DNF [1:36.52, 3E], 1:27.11, 1:55.61, 1:39.22, 1:52.66, *1:22.16*, 1:46.19, 1:28.65, DNF [1:23.68, 2E], 1:26.43, *1:11.77*, 1:30.59, 1:22.94, 1:47.19, *1:16.31*, 2:00.11, *1:11.66*, *1:21.13*
Comment: Nice accuracy and consistency! Just no really fast times, I'm afraid.
*4x4x4 BLD: 7:23.76*
7:03.61 [3:37], 7:43.91 [3:39]

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 15, 2012)

This week wasn't good...

1. DNF, concentration problems
2. DNF, concentration problems
3. DNF, something went wrong at execution
4. 10:56.10 Bad time, but at least a success solve!
5. DNF,(8:15.37) I think I did something wrong at set-up moves

mean: DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2012)

Mats

*3x3 = 1:36.95 * 11/20 
1:46.27, DNF, 2:02.52, *1:38.31, 1:40.04*, DNF, 1:49.44, *1:27.03*, 2:06.56, 1:44.07, 4xDNF, *1:39.58*, DNF, *1:39.80*, 2xDNF, 1:54.14


*4x4 = 7:18.01 * 2/8
4xDNF, 8:14.34, 6:21.68, 2xDNF

*5x5 = DNF* 0/4 Not a single one  

Lack of practice shows


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 16, 2012)

*3x3* = *3:19.69* 11/15 

3:51.11[2:32.22]
4:09.44[1:46.67]
DNF(4:03.53)[2:39.65]
3:41.58[2:09.04]
DNF(4:49.98)[2:40.27]
*3:21.80*[2:12.22]
4:08.48[2:43.52]
*3:21.28*[2:11.71]
DNF(3:57.54)[2:32.11]
DNF(2:49.67)[1:04.00]
*3:18.99*[1:55.13]
4:19.13[2:25.72]
*3:06.92*[1:31.36] - First solve of today and PB . 
3:49.98[2:10.53]
*3:29.47*[1:42.44]

YAY. The only reason I improved so much is all the 2BLD I've done.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 16, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I might be a little more accurate but I just don't have the motivation to do 3BLD. Hopefully doing 2BLD alot will get me into it



Welcome back!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-02:*

*3x3x3*

 35.53 Zane_C
 1:05.18 Anton Rostovikov
 1:12.03 RyanReese09
 1:16.61 Mike Hughey
 1:36.95 MatsBergsten
 3:19.69 Jaycee
 4:53.21 Riley
 6:07.91 Cubenovice
 DNF Sahid Velji
 DNF Ickenicke
 DNF Carson

*4x4x4*

 7:18.01 MatsBergsten
 7:23.76 Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

 9:59.77 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2012)

*Week 2012-03:*


3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, January 23, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-03:*

*3x3x3:*

F L2 F' D' F L' F2 L U' B D2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 R
F' D' B R B2 U F U2 B L' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2
B2 R2 F D2 F D2 F L2 D2 B L2 U' L2 R' D2 F L' B2 U2 F2 D'
L' D2 L' U2 R D2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 B' F' L' D L2 F' D' R2 F
U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L B2 D F U' R D' U2 B R
R' F' D F' R F' D' B' D2 R U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D'
L2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B F' U B2 L D2 U2 R' D2 U'
F2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B' U' R' B' D2 R B L B2 U'
B R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F R2 D' B2 L F L2 R' F2 D' B L2
D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L' D U' L' U' F U' B D2 R2
R D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R B2 F' D' B F2 R2 D2 R B2 L
R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U F2 D' F U2 R' D' F'
L2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' R' F' U F' U' B2 R' U
U' R B' L2 U' L' B U' B D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 B2
F2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U R' D U' R2 F U' B R'
L' U2 L F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 F L2 R B' R2 U2 F U
U F' U' D F' U' B' R L' B U L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U F2
F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F' D2 R F' L' B L' R' D2 U2
U2 R' U' D2 F2 D' R B' U R2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2
F L2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 D' U' R' B' U' R2 B2 L2 D R

*4x4x4:*

B' Fw2 F2 R F2 U' L' F' L R B2 L2 F2 Uw L F2 L' B2 Fw2 F Rw' B Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' B' Uw R B Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw' R' F' D2 Uw2 U2
Uw2 B Fw' F L' Rw' F L2 R' Fw' Rw F2 Rw Fw F D' Fw2 Uw' F' U' Fw L R' Uw' Fw' Uw' L Fw' D R F' L2 Rw2 U R2 B' U Fw D' U2
Uw U Fw Uw' B L' Rw2 R' Fw F2 Rw2 D F2 Rw2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' U Rw2 B' Fw2 L' D U2 L2 Fw R' U' Fw' F' L' D2
L Fw' D2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw F L D2 R' B L2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' F' R' D' L Rw R Uw B D' Uw' B' R2 F Uw' F2 U R F2 D2 U L2 Rw R2
L' Rw2 B Rw' B' Rw B' Fw2 F Rw2 D' R2 Fw' F L R2 D B' D2 B L' Rw D U2 L2 B F2 R' D Uw Rw2 B2 F' D2 F2 U2 Fw' Rw' B2 U2
U Fw R2 U2 Rw' B' F2 U' L2 Fw2 F2 D' R' B' L B2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 D' L Fw2 U' F D' Rw2 R F2 L2 B' F2 D' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L2
D' Uw' U2 Rw B2 Rw B' L Fw2 F2 D U' L' R Fw2 Rw D2 L F' L' Rw' F2 D' B2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 D R' D L B' U Fw2 D2 R D
Uw B L Uw' R D' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw L' Rw' R2 B D' Uw2 B' F2 D' Uw' Rw Uw2 B2 F2 L' B2 Rw' F D2 Uw U' B D' L2 R U B2 R2 Fw2 L

*5x5x5:*

R D Uw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 B2 D B' Bw R Uw' Fw2 Uw' L B D2 U Rw' D' Dw2 Rw Bw2 L Lw D2 F' Rw' Dw' R D' Uw Bw2 R2 D Dw U' Rw2 U2 Rw Fw2 U B Bw' Uw' U' B L' R Fw2 D' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 D2 Lw2 U
Dw U' Lw2 B L2 U2 L2 U' Lw2 B F2 Dw2 Uw2 U' F D' Bw' D2 B Fw' L Lw R Uw Fw' F' D2 B Bw2 Rw B Rw' D R2 U' Bw' L2 D Fw' U2 Rw' Bw2 R B F' Rw2 U2 Lw' Dw' R D2 Bw Lw' B L' Fw D Uw' L Lw
B2 Bw' Lw' U R2 Dw R2 Dw Rw Bw L' Dw2 Rw Dw R' U' R' B' D' U F L Rw' R' Dw' B Lw' B2 F2 Rw' F' U F2 Lw2 R Bw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 F' Dw' L2 Rw' R Dw Uw' U B Bw' F2 L Lw' F2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 R Fw2 Uw R2
B' F' D Uw' U' B' D' F D Bw2 L2 Bw' U' R2 U' Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 R Bw' L Lw Rw2 U B D Bw Rw2 D2 U R Bw F R Bw2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Dw' R' U' B2 L B' U Fw Uw F' Dw' Uw2 U Fw' Rw2 B' Bw Rw2


----------



## Jakube (Jan 17, 2012)

*5BLD: 9:34.38*
DNF(9:04.59), DNF(9:46.68), 9:34.38, DNF(11:19.43)


----------



## thatkid (Jan 18, 2012)

thought I'd join coz I'm really rusty at BLD
3x3 - 3:49.66 5/11
1) 4:11.75
2) DNF
3) 3:54.16
4) DNF
5) DNF
6) 3:37.81
7) DNF
8) 4:07.21
9) DNF
10) DNF
11) 3:17.40

sidenote: I use M2/Old Pochmann and I was wondering if anyone can teach me a faster method for corners that doesn't involve commutators?


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 18, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 1:07.39*
DNF, *1:06.82*, 1:15.62, DNF, 2:13.32, *1:13.27*, 1:16.74, *1:03.61*, 1:22.27, *1:08.83*, 1:55.76, *1:04.42*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:48.41, 1:19.57, DNF, DNF, 1:15.32


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 19, 2012)

Can I compete corners only? Because atm I'm working only on corners while I sort out my edges memo.

Thanks.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 19, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> Can I compete corners only? Because atm I'm working only on corners while I sort out my edges memo.
> Thanks.



Offcourse
I suppose your final result will be DNF but this is a nice thread to document your progress.
I'm also doing this for 4BLD where I just do partial solves.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 19, 2012)

3x3BLD
1/6

5:07.97, 5xDNF, 5xDNF

Trying to speed up did not work out very wel 
session 2: : got interrupted on each of the first three solves, concentration/mood completely ruined...


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 3, Riley, 3x3

Accuracy: 5/15 (bleh)

3:15.19, DNF(5:35.70), 3:10.90, DNF(5:25.94), DNF(4:11.46), 4:17.57, DNF(3:32.36), 3:28.54, DNF(2:24.60), DNF(3:36.68), DNF(3:44.18), DNF(2:53.20), DNF(5:03.35), DNF(3:42.71), 2:56.52

Mean of 5: 3:25.74

Beat my PB twice, the third and last solves. The 2:24, I forgot my memo after like 5 seconds into solving. I really need to work on consistency.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Offcourse
> I suppose your final result will be DNF but this is a nice thread to document your progress.
> I'm also doing this for 4BLD where I just do partial solves.


 
Ok thanks.



*2012-03:*

*Corners only*

*Accuracy:* 13/20
*Best solve:* 1:40.74
*Worst time:* 3:10.13
*Best 5 solves:* 1:57.22 (4), 1:55.30 (6), 1:40.74 (8), 1:49.83 (14), 1:47.62 (17)
*Mean of best 5 solves:* 1:50.14



Spoiler



*1.* 2:41.50
*2.* DNF(2:49.55)
*3.* DNF(1:46.49)
*4.* 1:57.22 _Managed to fix a pop blind lol._
*5.* 2:18.54
*6.* 1:55.30
*7.* 3:04.79
*8.* 1:40.74  _PB, but that was because it was easy. Execution was quite bad because I had to backtrack to fix a mistake._
*9.* DNF(2:33.76)
*10.* DNF(1:29.55)
*11.* 3:10.13
*12.* DNF(2:03.48)
*13.* DNF(1:59.86) _Phone call_
*14.* 1:49.83
*15.* 2:28.74
*16.* DNF(2:38.40)
*17.* 1:47.62
*18.* 2:24.61
*19.* 1:57.68
*20.* 2:10.11



I wish I was this speed for the whole solve lol.

My accuracy has gotten worse since I started timing 4 or so days ago. That's weird.

Question: How fast do you guys think Classic Pochmann corners can be with tapping memo?


----------



## AndersB (Jan 20, 2012)

DNF, 4:25.79[2:29.60], DNF(4:36.07)[2:27.72], DNF(6:30.28)[2:56.49], DNF(6:00.92)[2:40.02]

Meh consistency but new single PB!


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 21, 2012)

2012-03
3x3: 3x DNF, 2:24.60, DNF, 2:10.71, 2:02.90, *1:44.47*, *1:54.36*, 2xDNF, *1:43.68*, DNF, 1:55.44, 2:07.29,* 1:52.54*, DNF, 2:06.74,* 1:45.19*, DNF

accuracy: 11/20
mean of 5 best= 1:47.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 21, 2012)

*3x3 = 1:34.67* 11/20 really bad to begin with, a little better after some practice
1:55.51, 2:07.17, DNF, 2:11.35, 4xDNF, *1:23.26*, 2xDNF, *1:45.88*, 2xDNF, *1:38.82, 1:47.24*, 1:48.33, 1:50.60, *1:18.14*, 1:57.91

*4x4 = 5:53.46* 5/8
6:07.00 (3:48, exec 2:19 ), 7:46.46 (4:18), DNF (7:37), DNF (7:01), 8:22.70 (4:26), *6:04.99* (3:19), DNF (6:57) 2C, *5:41.93* (2:31) easy/lucky
many of these 4x4 scrambles were easy

*5x5 = 14:01.14* 2/4
16:08.31 (8:20), DNF (18:11.00, 9:40) , DNF (13:30, (7:13)) only 2+c, *14:01.14* (8:18)


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 23, 2012)

After almost two-month break back to BLD, so the times are ugly 

BLD3 *2:15.44*, acc: 11/20

3:05.88, 2:44.38, DNF, *2:02.98*, 2:55.10, DNF, *2:14.56*, *2:36.97*, 3:03.15, DNF, 3:08.70, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:28.96*, 2:40.40, *1:53.72*, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD4 *14:04*, acc: 2/8

*12:09*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *15:59*, DNF, DNF, DNF

8 - easy scramble, my first sub-10, but I accidentally a 5-cycle in edges :fp

===========

BLD5 *DNF*, acc: 0/4 :fp

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

2 - two 2-cycles in midges
3 - two 2-cycles in x-centers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:30.89*
Accuracy: 13/20
Best single: 1:14.17
*1:33.24*, 1:38.75, DNF [1:48.48, 5E], 1:55.81, *1:38.12*, 1:45.83, *1:33.41*, 1:45.13, *1:35.53*, *1:14.17*, DNF [1:28.29, 3C], DNF [1:33.69, 2C], DNF [1:48.94, 2C], DNF [1:25.90, 3E], 1:40.77, 1:47.24, DNF [2:39.51, 5C 4E], 1:48.61, DNF [1:46.89, 3E], 1:44.16
Comment: Wow, that was just so awful. I didn't know I could be that bad. 4 DNFs in a row, and all the times were terrible. Only one sub-1:30. The scrambles seemed really horrible to me, though.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-03:*

*3x3x3*

 1:07.39 Anton Rostovikov
 1:30.89 Mike Hughey
 1:34.67 MatsBergsten
 1:47.40 CuberMan
 2:15.44 DrKorbin
 3:25.74 Riley
 3:49.66 thatkid
 7:07.55 Sahid Velji
 DNF Cubenovice
 DNF pi.cubed (corners only: 1:50.14)
 DNF AndersB

*4x4x4*

 5:53.46 MatsBergsten
14:04  DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 9:34.38 Jakube
14:01.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2012)

*Week 2012-04:*

This week we'll do something different. Emphasis this week will be first on determination and accuracy, then consistency. We have more scrambles than usual this week. For each event, the winner will be the person with the most successful solves (non-DNFs). In the unlikely event of a tie, the winner will be the person with the best mean time averaging all the successful solves.

By request, I'm adding 2x2x2 BLD solves this week. Perhaps we'll keep them.


2x2x2BLD 100 solves: most successful solves wins; ties resolved by best mean of successful solves.
3x3x3BLD 50 solves: most successful solves wins; ties resolved by best mean of successful solves.
4x4x4BLD 20 solves: most successful solves wins; ties resolved by best mean of successful solves.
5x5x5BLD 10 solves: most successful solves wins; ties resolved by best mean of successful solves.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, January 30, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-04:*



Spoiler



*2x2x2:*

F' R2 F U' R U' F U
F2 R' F2 R U' F U F2 U2
R2 U2 F U' R' F' U F2 R
U F' R' U' R2 F U2 R' U2
R F' R U' F U' F2 U2
F' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U R U'
U R2 U' F U R U2 F' R U2
R F' U' F R U2 R U2 R' U'
R' F U R2 F' R U2 F' R' U2
U R U' R U' R2 U2 F'
R2 U' F' U R' F R2 F2
U R F2 U' R2 F' U R U2
F2 R2 F' R' F R F' U2
R U2 F' U R2 U R' F U' R2
F2 R2 U' R F R U F2
F2 U2 R2 U F' U R' U F'
U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U
R F' U2 R U F R F' R'
U F2 U' R U R2 U2 F2 U'
R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F U R2
R' U' F' U F' U F'
U R2 U R U' F2 U2
R' U' F R U2 F' U' F R2
U2 F U R2 U F2 R F R2
U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R'
U' F U R' U2 F2 R U R'
R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R U2
F' U F' R U' R2 U R2 F U'
U R' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U'
R U' F2 R F U F2 R
F R U2 F' R F2 R2 U
F' U R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R2 U
U2 F U R U2 R U2 R F' U'
F2 R F' U2 F2 U' R2 F U'
F R U F' R2 U2 F U2 F'
U2 R' F U R2 U R2 U2
F R2 F' R' U R' U R U'
U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2
F R' U F' R2 F2 U' R'
R2 U R' U F' R2 F R'
F' R F R' F U' R' U
U2 F R' U' R2 U F'
R' F R' U2 F R2 U'
F' U F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U'
R U' F U' F R' F2 R F2
U R2 F U' F R2 U' F' R2 U2
R2 U2 R F' U2 F2 U' R
U R2 U' F U' F R' U'
R' U2 F R' F2 R U R2 U'
F R F R2 F R2 U2 F
R2 U R' F2 U2 R U R2 U'
F R' F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U
F2 U R' U2 F' R' U'
R2 F' R2 U R' U R U'
R' F' R F' R2 F U R'
U F' U F2 U R U' R
U' R' F' U R' U2 F2 U'
R2 F' R2 U2 F' U F' R2 F'
F2 U' F U' F2 R' U2
U R' U R' F' R U2 R' U'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U'
R2 U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R
U' R U' F2 U2 F' U R' U
R2 U' F U R2 U F' R2 U
U' R2 U F' R' F2 U F2 U'
U2 F R F' U2 F' U F2 U2
R' F2 R F' R' U2 R' U'
F2 R F' U' F R' F R2 U2
F U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U
R2 F R' F R' F U2 F R
F' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
U2 F R' F2 U F R2 U R2
R' F' R U' F2 U2 R F' R
F2 R' U R'
R2 U R' U2 R U R2 F'
F R' F' R' U R' U R2 U2
F R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U2
R U' R F' R' U2 R' U
F U F2 U R2 U' R2 F R'
U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' F2
U R' U F' U F' U R2 U
R F2 R F2 U2 R U R2 U'
F2 R' U R2 F2 R' F' U R' U'
F2 U R' U2 F U F2 R' U'
F' R2 F R' U' R' F U2 R' U'
U' F2 R U' R' U' F U2 F2
R2 F R' U' R2 U' R F2 R2
U2 F U' R' F R' F R U'
F2 U' F2 U' R' U R U' F' U'
F' U F2 R' F R F' U2 F2
U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' U R2 U2
F2 U F' U R' U2 R U2 R'
U' R F2 R' F U' R2 F U
U2 R' U2 R U' F2 R U'
F U R2 F' U2 F R U R'
R' U' F R' F R' F2 R U
R2 U' R U F R F2 R U2
F2 U2 F R' U R2 F' U' R U'
F' R2 U2 R U F' R U R'
R2 F' U' R2 U' R U R'

*3x3x3:*

B2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 U' R2 B' R' D' B' R B2 F D L2 R'
F D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R U2 F2 D' B' F2 L' U2 B' R'
B2 D F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' U2 L2 U B2 R' B F' U B2
D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L R' U' B D' F' D2 F' D' F L' R
L2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 B2 F L' B2 U' R' D' F'
F2 B2 U2 D B' U2 R F L' F R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D2
F D2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' U' L2 B' R' D2 L2 B2 R' B
U2 B2 U' L' F' B2 U R2 U F U D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2
L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B2 D' F2 D' B L' D' F L R' U'
D B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R B D R2 F U L' R' D F2 R'
L' B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R U2 B2 D R F2 D' F' D U' B' D2 F
B' D' B2 L' D' B U R2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2
D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R F' U R2 U2 B L U' R2 U
L2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B' R F' L R' U' L' D B D2
F' U L B2 D2 L' U2 F L' B L U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2
U F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' B F R' U' L2 R D F' U2
B R L F B2 D2 R' U2 L F L2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2
L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 D B' D' L D2 R2 F L U L'
D2 L R B2 R B2 U2 R' B' D' B D' B' D F2 U2 F'
F U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' L' B' F2 R' U' R2 B' U L' D
R L2 F L D L F' L F U F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2
F2 R D2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L' F' D2 U B' U' L' F U' L'
B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L D2 U2 F' L F D' R' U2 F' R B2
B F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' U L' U' F2 D' F' D2 L' D2 F'
L' U2 R' B2 F2 L R B2 R' D2 F' L U' B F U2 B F2 R' U' F2
B D B' R' L F L U2 D R' U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 F U2 F2
F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R U B' L' F' R' B' L2
U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' L' F2 U' F U' B2 F U F' D
D2 L F2 L R U2 R B2 R' U2 R B R2 U F' R2 U' B R' U2 R2
U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F D' R' U R' D2 F L U2 R
R B2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 L R2 B2 R2 B L2 B' U F R2 D2 R B
L2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 F' U' L' D L B L2 B2 D L'
L U B R' D' B U' R' D2 F B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 R'
D2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D' B' F L'
F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D R F' L B' R U2 F' U2 L
U' R' B2 L2 F R D' R U F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 B2
F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U L2 R2 D' F' U' L' D2 R2 F D2 B' L' U
R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B R2 U2 R' D2 F R D' U2 R2
R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' U' L F' L U L U2 R2 F
R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F R F L D R U' B' L' F2
B2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R U' F D' L B' U' L B2 F2 L'
B L2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F L' F U R' U2 F2 D L' B D' R'
R2 U L' F' R L B R L D' B2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' D2
F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B L' D L R' B R U' F R
L D B' L U' F2 D F D R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 D2
F L U2 L' F U2 B D' F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 D2 L'
D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B' U F D B2 R F' L B' D
L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R F U B L2 D2 F' U R2 B2 R'
U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U R' D' B D' U B' D2 B2 L' F'
U' L2 B R2 U L' U F' U' B2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 F' B2 R2 U2 

*4x4x4:*

Uw2 U B2 F2 L2 Uw' B D Uw B2 Uw L' R' D Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 R D U B' Rw2 R D2 B' F2 Uw' U' B L' D' F2 D B Fw' F' U B D'
Fw' Rw D' U2 R2 B' D2 Uw U2 L' U B F' R' U2 Rw R' F Uw F2 R' Fw U Rw Fw R' Fw L' Rw F2 L B L Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw2 L2
D Uw2 Fw L Uw' Rw F L2 Rw Fw' R2 F R Uw U' L2 U F' U R B Fw' L' Fw' R' Fw' Rw Fw' L B Fw' Uw' U2 B L2 U' L2 U L F2
Rw2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' Uw2 R' F2 L' Fw F Rw' B' Fw2 F' U2 R B' Fw' Uw L2 R2 F U L2 Rw' R' D Uw U2 L2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw' F
Rw' Uw L2 F L B' U B' U2 F2 R' Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 L' R2 B2 Uw U2 Rw2 Fw R' D2 Uw U B' Rw B2 Fw F2 D2 U2 R' B Rw' R2 B2 D' B'
B L R' U F2 Rw2 R' B Fw2 Uw F' Uw Fw F2 D2 F Rw B' Uw2 B Fw F U R U' Rw2 F R2 Uw U F D' Uw2 Rw2 U L Rw2 Uw2 U F
L B' Fw2 L B2 Uw' R D B' F' Uw' Fw F2 U' F2 R' F R' Uw L2 Rw' B' Fw' L Fw2 F2 Rw' D' L D R2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' U2 F' D' Fw'
R' D L2 Rw' Uw2 B' F L' Uw2 Fw2 U' F Rw' F Rw D Uw L2 D' B2 Fw D' U' R' D R U B F2 D2 B' F' U2 Fw Rw2 U R' Fw' F2 Uw
R2 D F L2 F Uw2 Fw D' L R2 D Uw B Rw' D' F' D2 B2 Uw' L' R2 F L' B' Uw2 B Fw2 F' U' L' Rw2 D2 L2 Rw' U F' D' U' F2 U
L2 Rw2 Fw' L Fw2 L2 Rw D B' Fw2 R' U' Rw' R B D' L' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 R Uw' U2 F2 Rw2 D2 B2 Uw' U2 B' L2 U2 Rw2 Fw' L R'
B' Fw L2 D U Fw2 F U R D' Uw B Fw D' Uw U2 Rw2 R D2 B F' D' B Uw2 L' R' Uw B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U B2 D B2 Fw R'
U2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B2 F D2 R F' Uw2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 Rw2 F' L R' B' L R Uw B' Fw Uw2 R D F' Uw' Rw' R2 B F2 L Fw D Uw2
L2 B2 R D2 F' Rw D F Uw L Fw2 D Fw' L2 F2 Uw' F L2 R' B2 L Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw' D2 L2 Fw' Uw F' R2 Uw2 Rw F' L2 Fw' F Rw' Uw L'
B' L Rw' Uw L Rw2 U B Fw' U' R Fw' Rw' F2 Uw' L' D2 U B R2 D Rw U B' Fw2 L' B2 F' U2 Rw D2 U' F D L' Rw R F Rw' R'
L2 F' Rw U' F Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' U' F2 L' R Uw' F' D L' Uw2 U L2 Rw' D' U2 Rw' B2 Rw R' Fw' L2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R' B Fw F' U2 L' Uw'
Uw2 Rw' Uw' L Fw2 L' Rw R' F Uw2 L D B2 F L B2 U R2 D' Uw F L' D U' B2 Rw B Fw2 F D Uw' U' R' U2 L' F2 D' Uw F2 Uw2
U B2 Rw U R' B U2 F' U B F' Rw2 B' Fw R' B Rw2 R' B2 Rw Fw' Rw B L' Rw2 B' Rw2 B' L2 Rw F' Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F U2 L' U2
D' L Fw2 D' B2 R D' Fw2 L2 U2 F2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B L Rw2 R' B' F' Rw' B R' F' D2 L' F2 L2 R B2 Fw U' L Rw2 R F' L2 Fw2 U'
Rw2 Fw F U R Uw U' B L' F2 L D Uw' U2 Rw' F' U L R B Fw' U2 B2 R2 Fw' R D Uw R2 Uw U2 Fw F' Uw' F2 Rw Fw2 D2 U2 R'
F Rw2 R D2 Fw' R' B2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw B Fw R' B Rw F2 D' F U' L2 Fw' R B2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw D' R F D2 B' D' U2 F' L B

*5x5x5:*

U Rw2 R' Bw2 R' Fw L2 F' U2 F2 D' Lw' Bw Uw Lw Fw' L' B' Bw' F D2 Rw Dw U Rw Fw' Lw2 Rw B Bw2 Uw R2 Uw Fw' Lw2 R2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 F' L Lw2 U B2 D' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Bw R' Bw' U B' Fw L' Lw Rw Dw2 Bw2 L2
Dw L2 R' F D' F' Dw' Lw' B Uw' Bw2 Lw' R D2 U' F Rw2 R2 D' B' Uw' U' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B' D2 L Lw' R' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw Dw F' R D L R F2 Uw L2 Lw' Uw' Fw U' Bw Lw Dw U2 Rw2 U' Lw' U'
Rw' F' L2 Fw R' D2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw D' Lw2 U2 F2 U' L B Rw2 D2 Uw' U' B' Fw L' Lw2 R' Dw2 F Uw L' Lw Rw2 D2 Bw' D Uw2 L' Lw' B2 Fw F Uw L' Lw Rw Fw L2 Rw2 R D2 Dw Lw Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw R2 B Lw'
R Dw U R D' R D2 U2 Fw F Uw2 U F U2 F' Lw2 Uw F L Lw2 Fw' L2 R' Fw Dw2 R Uw2 Bw2 L' R' Uw U' F' Dw' U' Lw' Bw Fw Uw' L' Fw Rw R2 U' Lw Dw U2 Bw' F2 L' D Uw' U Rw' B U' Fw' L Lw D'
B' Bw2 Rw' Dw' B Lw R' Bw Fw2 Lw' D F' Rw D2 Fw D' Fw2 U Rw Uw' B2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' U R' D2 R B2 R' Bw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F R2 Fw D2 U2 L' R' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 R D' L2 Bw
Rw2 D2 Dw2 L2 F Uw L2 Lw B2 Bw2 Dw' Fw F' R' Dw' Rw2 F D2 F' Lw2 Fw R Uw2 Lw Bw D Bw2 U B' F2 D2 Uw' U2 B' Fw' F' D L' Bw' Fw2 D Uw' B' F' L2 Lw Rw D2 Bw Uw' Fw' F2 Uw Bw' Fw Uw2 Bw Uw' B F
B Lw R' U' Rw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U L' Lw2 Bw2 R' Dw Fw Rw' Fw2 R Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw' Dw' B Uw2 F Uw Bw D Dw L R F' U2 Lw2 R B2 U L' Rw' R2 Fw2 F' R' Uw2 Bw D2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw D B2 R' Dw U2 L
L R' Bw L' U' L' Dw2 Fw' Uw Bw Lw2 B' L Dw2 B2 Fw2 Dw' U Fw D U2 F U2 L Fw2 Dw' U2 L2 B' Fw2 L F U' Lw2 Bw2 U2 R D' B Lw R' B2 L Dw Uw' U' L2 Lw2 U2 R B2 Fw' R Fw D' Uw2 L' Dw' Lw' Rw
U Fw' Lw' Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Rw Fw2 R2 Fw' L2 D2 Dw F2 D2 L Bw Dw2 F2 Lw Bw' Rw' Bw Dw L Lw2 B2 Bw Fw D' Dw' F2 D' L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Uw2 L' R2 F2 L Lw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw Dw Rw' D'
Fw2 F' L2 F Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' U F D B' L D F2 D2 Lw' F2 L Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 F Dw' Lw Uw' Lw' Bw' D' Rw2 Bw F U2 Fw D L' U' Lw' Dw' L U' F' U Bw Rw D2 R' F2 Dw' Rw Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw Rw' Bw' Dw2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I thought my final result for round 3 was a DNF since I had 8/20 accuracy?


 
The rules (for last week) are:


> 3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)



So as long as you have 5 successful solves, you can calculate the mean of your five best solves. I used qqtimer to get a mean of your five best results - hopefully I did it right.

Note that the rules for this week are different: as long as you get one solve correct, you're not a DNF. For this week I'll be listing accuracy "x out of y" followed by an average time. The value of "x" there will be the main sorting factor, the value of "y" won't matter, and the average time will be the tiebreak if two people have the same value for "x".


----------



## Jakube (Jan 24, 2012)

*5x5x5 BLD: 2/3*
DNF(10:24.27), 10:13.79, 10:38.07


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 25, 2012)

2x2 BLD: 10/17

4x4 BLD: DNF




Spoiler



1.	1:01.17	F' R2 F U' R U' F U
2.	1:21.85	F2 R' F2 R U' F U F2 U2
3.	1:31.70	R2 U2 F U' R' F' U F2 R
4.	1:07.51	U F' R' U' R2 F U2 R' U2	DNF corner
5.	45.15	R F' R U' F U' F2 U2	DNF corner
6.	1:16.05	F' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U R U'	DNF
7.	1:26.38	U R2 U' F U R U2 F' R U2
8.	1:05.10	R F' U' F R U2 R U2 R' U'	DNF wrong undo set up at last corner
9.	1:22.98	R' F U R2 F' R U2 F' R' U2
10.	1:38.51	U R U' R U' R2 U2 F'
11.	1:56.88	R2 U' F' U R' F R2 F2
12.	1:09.11	U R F2 U' R2 F' U R U2	DNF wrong corner twist
13.	1:22.42	F2 R2 F' R' F R F' U2	DNF corner twist
14.	1:28.72	R U2 F' U R2 U R' F U' R2
15.	1:24.47	F2 R2 U' R F R U F2	DNF corner swap
16.	1:58.73	F2 U2 R2 U F' U R' U F'
17.	1:06.04	U2 F R' F2 R' F2 U R2 U


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, this is exhausting.... (do you really plan to do all of this yourself Mike??)

And I have not got the patience I thought, it is annoying to go so slow (as is actually needed).

So far:

*2x2 number of times: 82/100* session mean: 35.82
best time: 19.96 new PB 
worst time: 1:05.44
I started to go absolutely sure, but got times up to and over a minute.
If I should continue that I wouldn't . So now I just solve as usual.

*3x3 = 38/50* 
number of times: 38/50 (76%)
best time: 1:19.22
worst time: 3:09.56
session mean: 1:57.19
the last third or so I went just as usual, more fun .

*4x4 = number of times: 13/20* session mean: 8:06.56
best time: 6:46.16
worst time: 9:44.37

*5x5 = 1/2*
DNF (3E), 15:43.54
number of times: 1/2
best time: 15:43.54
worst time: 15:43.54


about a minute slower than usual (or a little more), mostly on memo (or analysis rather), but it is only exec that leads to error.

And thanks to qqwref for qqtimer, which lets me switch between sessions so convenient.

@Mike: wow, 8x8BLD. That must take 90 minutes or so, even for you . And six different sets of obliques, no +-centers at all .
So far you cannot even tempt me, I haven't even seen one, less having one to try on.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2012)

*2x2x2: 96* successful solves, mean of successful solves: *28.67*
Accuracy: 96/100 = 96%
Best time: 18.35
Worst time: 51.08


Spoiler



22.39, 33.02, 30.08, 32.18, 30.79, 46.41, 36.92, 33.32, 24.49, 21.61, 39.52, 32.41, 30.52, 23.72, 38.86, 33.96, 30.77, 38.11, 45.02, 35.36, 32.82, 28.85, 21.56, 31.84, 30.80, 27.59, 22.97, 34.25, 24.58, 28.60, 29.99, 24.29, 30.18, 32.22, 18.46, 26.33, 26.57, 28.43, 28.02, 29.59, 32.14, 32.44, DNF [28.69, 3C], 33.04, 30.35, 39.39, 24.80, 25.66, 29.99, 26.32, 32.20, 33.82, 26.81, 21.86, 23.48, 33.19, 26.32, 33.49, 26.31, (18.35), DNF [36.25, 3C], 33.91, 22.89, 26.83, 22.23, 32.23, 22.31, DNF [35.59, 5C], 29.21, 28.68, 26.09, 26.72, 24.37, 27.82, 24.91, 28.52, 25.75, 21.79, 24.00, 23.17, 19.05, 25.22, 33.79, 23.91, DNF [34.01, 4C], 20.17, 30.90, 23.57, 24.83, 27.58, 26.84, 22.96, 28.67, 30.68, 27.92, 26.86, 20.95, (51.08), 25.42, 23.16


Comment: Not bad, I guess. But I must admit that every DNF was so painful. When my first 40 or so were all successful, I was really holding out hope that I'd get them all.

*3x3x3: 44* successful solves, mean of successful solves: *1:46.22*
Accuracy: 44/50 = 88%
Best time: 1:02.63
Worst time: 5:23.90


Spoiler



1:44.05, DNF [1:36.19, 3E], 2:03.88, 1:29.91, 1:26.72, DNF [1:27.76, 3E], 1:16.13, 1:40.61, 1:49.40, DNF [1:50.27, 3E], 1:34.97, 1:29.75, 1:16.69, DNF [1:25.90, 2E], 1:51.68, 1:17.09, 1:33.63, 1:21.80, 1:39.61, 1:55.53, DNF [1:50.06, 3E], 1:26.40, 1:27.56, 1:35.15, 1:43.81, 1:58.83, 1:29.22, DNF [1:12.05, 3E], (1:02.63), 1:54.43, 1:30.68, 1:26.30, 1:26.10, 1:24.15, 1:20.05, 1:20.20, 2:02.80, 2:10.35, (5:23.90), 2:33.18, 1:53.99, 1:38.62, 1:52.16, 2:13.69, 2:28.89, 2:10.01, 1:35.99, 1:49.15, 1:44.56, 1:39.21


Comment: I did the first 30 yesterday, and the last 20 today. Weird how I was so fast but inaccurate yesterday, and slower but accurate today. In both cases, I was taking a little longer than usual on memo, but yesterday it seemed to actually make me faster to do that - my memory was so secure I could go at all-out speed. Today I couldn't seem to do that. In all fairness, I really went downhill when I got interrupted on the 5 minute solve with a phone call; I put the cube down and answered the phone, then picked it back up and finished it successfully, so I figured it should count. 

*4x4x4: 15* successful solves, mean of successful solves: *7:58.07*
Accuracy: 15/17 = 88%
Best time: 6:22.36
Worst time: 10:03.37


Spoiler



7:03.29 [3:18], 8:20.84 [3:28], 9:09.62 [4:50], 9:13.04 [5:00], 7:29.60 [3:25], DNF [6:23.25, 3:15, 4C 8W], 8:19.82 [4:07], 6:26.40 [3:14], 10:03.37 [5:43], 6:22.36 [3:17], DNF [8:46.73, 5:27, 3X], 6:54.58 [3:28], 7:19.51 [3:49], 6:54.68 [3:48], 8:55.60 [5:10], 8:31.01 [4:54], 9:13.42 [4:56]


Comment: Too bad - I didn't quite have enough time to finish all of them. I was really amazed at the accuracy. The one solve that had all the bad pieces was actually just due to a missed L' turn. Interesting fact: If I had done the last three solves and gotten them all correct, my accuracy would only have increased from 88% to 90%.


----------



## Micael (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible stuff Mike!


----------



## Riley (Jan 27, 2012)

Riley, Round 4

2BLD

*12 Solves, mean of 7: 53.94, consistency: 7/12*
48.75, 45.30, DNF(2:10.04), DNF(1:20.44), 43.36, 57.86, 1:09.22, DNF(59.70), 56.34, DNF(1:26.49), 56.76, DNF(50.98)

3BLD
*
12 Solves, mean of 9: 3:06.04, consistency: 9/12*
2:26.27, 3:17.44, DNF(4:20.37), 4:07.52, DNF(4:09.48), 2:57.52, (2:23.15), 3:09.20, 3:05.24, 3:32.11, 2:55.93, (DNF(3:29.76))


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jan 27, 2012)

*3x3x3* 1st run (3/10)
mean of successful attempts: 2:23.66 



Spoiler



DNF, 2:27.20, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:22.13, 2:21.65, DNF, DNF


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 30, 2012)

*3x3 BLD*
Accuracy: 30/35
Session mean: 1:44.07



Spoiler



1:44.45, DNF(1:33.27), DNF(1:30.49), 1:30.06, 2:11.25, 1:30.07, 1:35.41, 1:35.48, 1:25.00, 1:42.53, 1:31.58, 1:53.77, 1:38.74, 2:16.08, 2:07.10, 1:51.18, 1:57.26, 1:38.51, 1:55.37, 1:57.95, DNF(1:45.18), 1:40.55, 1:46.55, 2:01.88, 1:53.16, DNF(2:20.65), 1:34.35, 1:14.11, 1:16.72, 1:22.50, 1:41.87, 2:09.80, 1:57.91, 1:20.88, DNF(1:05.29)



Unfortunately, I don't have time to make the rest solves, so I just put what I've done. Times are bad, I just aimed not to make DNFs at all.. nevertheless, I got 5 of them 

*2x2 BLD*
Accuracy: 94/100
Session mean: 25.40



Spoiler



27.31, 23.21, 30.07, 20.72, DNF(25.09), DNF(30.84), 27.50, 18.65, 20.59, 28.72, 25.24, 19.91, 25.20, 25.75, 29.58, 22.06, 21.24, 21.92, 27.59, 26.08, 25.44, 29.72, 22.46, 27.76, 20.28, DNF(27.74), 24.96, 19.21, 23.73, 31.63, 25.14, 25.43, 33.17, 28.43, 33.29, 18.67, 21.83, 34.81, 29.37, 21.87, 20.81, 19.10, 25.06, 17.00, 27.07, 20.25, 27.41, 33.52, 23.40, 29.42, 24.26, 22.74, 24.33, DNF(1:42.70), 20.00, 25.24, 17.74, 29.22, 28.98, 20.04, 34.00, 28.12, 20.94, 16.56, 34.48, 32.54, DNF(22.42), 23.84, 30.14, 26.21, 22.84, 23.19, 30.19, 28.71, 25.52, 21.38, 22.81, 26.75, 23.09, 25.21, 21.07, 29.46, 30.00, 20.65, 26.88, 23.99, 29.47, 20.72, DNF(30.42), 19.10, 23.15, 38.57, 25.46, 25.27, 28.68, 19.74, 18.03, 37.87, 23.67, 35.01



I hate my 2x2  It turns so bad, and I can't execute algorythms on it properly, sometimes I mess up in them. From these 6 DNFs only 3 of them are serious DNFs, in two I messed up an algorythm and in one I had an internal POP and failed to fix it blindfolded  Well, my corners on 3x3 are better by about 3 seconds in spite of the fact that I don't have at least one corner solved in every solve


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 30, 2012)

Just finished my 1st real 4 BLD memo...
Do I dare a solving attempt?
I'm already proud of myself for sticking the memo and identifying a corner parity + coming up with a fix for it all by myself


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Just finished my 1st real 4 BLD memo...
> Do I dare a solving attempt?
> I'm already proud of myself for sticking the memo and identifying a corner parity + coming up with a fix for it all by myself


 
Yes, please!

Oh, and nice job, Anton - very good accuracy!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 30, 2012)

...
DNF, messed up somewhere between edge 14 and 18, centers solved
...

I will admit that I took a few peeks (specifcally *not* at buffer but solved pieces) to see if I was staying on track so that's why I know where I went wrong.
Not sure what went wrong as I was quite confident on the r2 part???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> ...
> DNF, messed up somewhere between edge 14 and 18, centers solved
> ...
> 
> ...


 
I think it's probably fairly safe to say you can do it then; you should just go for it legitimately next time. Perhaps if it's just too much for you to bear not knowing where you went wrong, you could video your solve? That way you'll know exactly where you went wrong without peeking. You can say the pieces you're solving as you go, so you know where you are at all times in the solve as you watch the video.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's probably fairly safe to say you can do it then; you should just go for it legitimately next time. Perhaps if it's just too much for you to bear not knowing where you went wrong, you could video your solve? That way you'll know exactly where you went wrong without peeking. You can say the pieces you're solving as you go, so you know where you are at all times in the solve as you watch the video.



Yeah i considered that but at this stage I'd hate to waste too much time in keeping going in a fail solve.
I think I need a couple more real memo's like the one of today (so not writing anything down) and some more execution practice before I'll go for my first fully legit solve.
I promise to put in some real attempts within the next two rounds, I'll see if I can tape them.

But I found this one to be good practice nevertheless.
I find that I'm making less mistakes in tracing edges during memo, realised that solving corners last with Old Pochmann requires adjecent PLL to fix parity and that I can actually memo a 4X4X4 

And letter pairs are awesum for knowing your r slice position so you shoot to the right r slice targets


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-04:*

*2x2x2*

96 solves, 28.67 mean 96/100 *Mike Hughey*
94 solves, 25.40 mean 94/100 *Anton Rostovikov*
82 solves, 35.82 mean 82/100 *MatsBergsten*
10 solves, 1:29.13 mean 10/17 *Cubenovice*
 7 solves, 53.94 mean 7/12 *Riley*

*3x3x3*

44 solves, 1:46.22 mean 44/50 *Mike Hughey*
38 solves, 1:57.19 mean 38/50 *MatsBergsten*
30 solves, 1:44.07 mean 30/35 *Anton Rostovikov*
 9 solves, 3:06.04 mean 9/12 *Riley*
 6 solves, 4:38.25 mean 6/18 *Sahid Velji*
 3 solves, 2:23.66 mean 3/10 *C to R - Cendy*

*4x4x4*

15 solves, 7:58.07 mean 15/17 *Mike Hughey*
13 solves, 8:06.56 mean 13/20 *MatsBergsten*
 0 solves 0/1 *Cubenovice*

*5x5x5*

2 solves, 10:25.93 mean 2/3 *Jakube*
1 solve, 15:43.54 mean 1/2 *MatsBergsten*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

*Week 2012-05:*

Since last week was a big effort, we'll take a little break this week. This week, we'll treat it like an official WCA competition. For each category, 3 solves - best of 3. For added fun, try to treat it like a real competition - do all solves back-to-back with little or no break between the solves, and do them on a stackmat if possible (for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 at least, and maybe 4x4x4 or even 5x5x5 if you're fast enough!). (None of this is required; feel free to do them differently if you want to or need to.)

We'll still include 2x2x2, since a number of people would like to have it.

And I'm including an 8x8x8 scramble as well, in case anyone else would like to try it with me.  Note the scramble is in SiGN notation.


2x2x2BLD Best of 3.
3x3x3BLD Best of 3.
4x4x4BLD Best of 3.
5x5x5BLD Best of 3.
8x8x8BLD Best of 1.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, February 6, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-05:*

*2x2x2:*

U F2 R U' R F2 R F U'
U F2 R2 U F' R2 F U2 R' U'
R F R2 F' U R' U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3:*

D F2 R D F R' L2 F2 B' U R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2
R' D2 L' U2 D' B' U' B R F D' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U
B' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B F' L' B' U2 B' L D' U' B2 R' U'

*4x4x4:*

U' Rw' B F2 Uw L2 U2 L' D B2 F Uw' R2 Uw Rw U2 R' B2 D F2 L Fw' F L2 Fw R' D2 U' L' Rw2 R2 D2 U Fw U2 F2 D Uw2 Rw2 R
U F L' R F2 Uw2 Rw B2 R2 Uw2 U' Rw D' R' D' L D2 Uw' F U B' Fw' F' Rw D F' Uw Fw' F' L2 B' L' R' U L' U B2 Fw F2 U
R' D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D' L R' D' Uw' F2 R2 F D' U2 R2 F Uw' U2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw Rw D2 R' Fw2 Uw' U' L R2 Uw B Rw Fw' U' Rw' Fw'

*5x5x5:*

L B2 L' U R' Bw2 L' Lw' Rw' D Uw Fw U' F' D2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 L' R' Bw Rw' U' L Dw L2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F Lw' U Rw Fw' R2 Dw L2 Dw' Rw2 F U L2 Dw U2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 B2 L Uw2 Lw' F2 L D2 Bw' Lw2 B2
Lw' F Rw U2 R' D2 L' Rw' Fw Uw2 U Bw Rw R2 Fw' Rw U' Rw' B' Dw' Uw' U B2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F D B' L Fw' L Lw' Rw D2 Uw U L' D2 Fw D2 Bw F' L2 R' Uw U' L2 Lw2 F2 L2 Rw F' Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Lw2
Uw' Bw U B Bw Fw' Lw' Dw L Lw' Rw R B' Dw' U2 B' Uw2 Bw' Fw F Uw Bw2 Fw2 F L Dw U' B2 D2 Fw' Lw R2 Dw2 R' Dw' U' Bw Dw2 Uw U2 B2 F2 Dw F D2 Uw U' R Uw' Lw' F2 U Rw R Bw2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw2 F2

*8x8x8:*

f2 R2 d' 3r' 3f u' 4u2 d L 4f b u 4r' f2 3l' l F2 4r U 4u' 3f' D' 4f' 4u d2 3r F' 3l' 3f 3d2 3f2 3l2 u U r2 3l l U' F2 u 3u2 3l 4u l2 u2 3r2 3u2 D' B2 F b2 3u2 R r f 3d' 3l2 F2 f 3d' 3l' 3r 4f 3f' 3l 3f f U2 4f2 R' d' 3d2 3l' f 4r' r 4u2 4r 3d L2 3f2 3u' u 3r' d2 l' f2 3l2 3b' 4u b2 B r2 4u2 d2 3l b2 3l' r f2 4f' 4r f R2 3f' 4r' 3b B' 3l b2 3d2 l' b' u D' U f2 3l 3f l'


----------



## Maskow (Jan 31, 2012)

*3x3 BLD* best of 3: 48.88



Spoiler



1. DNF (1:12.97)
2. 57.75
3. 48.88



The fact that I'm using only Old Pochmann for corners is best.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 31, 2012)

2x2: 57.46
DNF(1:12.88), 57.46[39.99], DNF (1:30.66[54.97])

3x3: DNF
DNF(6:52.55), DNF(4:59.98), DNF (3:14.53[1:54.38])
Last try was a week later and off by two twisted corners :-(


----------



## Kzip (Jan 31, 2012)

*3x3 BLD* best of 3 : *1:56.98*
1. DNF (19.53) 
2. 2:42.42
3. 1:56.98

Nice +/- . Few weeks without BLD.

*2x2 BLD* best of 3 : *37.10*
1. DNF (1:17.31)
2. DNF (59.45)
3. 37.10


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2012)

*2x2 BLD:* 22.73, 18.83, 14.98 = *14.98*
*3x3 BLD:* 41.52, 40.12, 34.87 = *34.87*

Relaxing format.


----------



## Riley (Feb 1, 2012)

Riley, Round 5

2BLD: 53.50, 59.00, DNF = *53.50*

3BLD: 2:58.45, 2:18.28, 2:29.99 = *2:18.28*

Good on 3x3, average 2x2.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 1, 2012)

*3x3BLD*: DNF(2:02.xx), DNF(2:30.xx), 2:16.15 = *2:16.15*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2012)

*2x2: 29.19* I don't like the 2x2 cube.
DNF, DNF, 29.19 [8.30]

*3x3: 1:09.19* new DaYan, feels good  Must resticker it bright though.
1:44.43 (43), 1:23.37 (35), 1:09.19 (23)

*4x4: DNF*
#1 DNF (5:06, 2:08) Fastest memo I ever done  and only 8 seconds over my new PB. 
And this one perhaps was not lucky? A slice move wrong somewhere .
#2 just plain bad (7:04, 4:01)
#3 two + centers swapped. I first memoed those last two pieces wrong, then corrected but
forgot the correction when I actually came to them in the solve (6:37, 3:57)

*5x5: DNF*
(16:29, 9:38) 2+centers 
(13:12, 7:24) rather bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

*2x2x2:* 30.17, 28.25, 36.53 = *28.25*
Comment: Hard scrambles.

*3x3x3:* 1:28.09, 1:25.31, 1:06.10 = *1:06.10*
Comment: Easy scrambles.

*4x4x4:* 6:09.79 [3:18], 9:18.18 [5:27], DNF [12:21.13, 6:41, 3W] = *6:09.79*
Comment: First scramble was ridiculously easy, but I couldn't get myself to trust my memo. Second scramble confused me - I thought I was missing wings from my memo, but I wasn't. Third one was just awful; I knew the wing memo was wrong, but the numbers didn't work out. I spent several minutes trying to figure out what I was doing wrong, but finally gave up. I spent almost 5 minutes memorizing just wings! As I was solving, I realized what I had counted incorrectly, and I almost worked out the remaining two pieces that needed swapping by process of elimination (would have been the first time I ever did that!), but I miscalculated by thinking I hadn't used the letter "J", when I had. So close to a miraculous save.

*5x5x5:* DNF [13:47.09, 6:36, 5W], DNF [13:41.84, 7:39, 2X], DNF [14:47.20, 8:19, 3E 3X] = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh - how can I hope to get an 8x8x8 right when I can't even get one out of three on 5x5x5? The first and third weren't close, but the second one was due to a mismemorization - I thought I was done but I had one more piece to memorize. It's a shame - that second scramble was ridiculously easy.

*8x8x8:* DNF [1:17:16.70, 40:20, 6iW, 5iX, 6mO, 5iO] = *DNF*
Comment: Getting faster, but bad-looking result. I think it may have all been due to a single bad algorithm execution, though. Memory was really secure.


----------



## Carson (Feb 4, 2012)

Week 2012-05:
3x3BLD:
DNF - 4:59.75 (off by 3 edge cycle on M slice)
3:40.45 - HOLY ****!
DNF - 3:46.83 (two misoriented corners)


Even with only one success, wow, just WOW. I have improved my best time by like 2 minutes in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 4, 2012)

3X3BLD: 4:47.30, DNF, DNF = 4:47.30


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 5, 2012)

*2x2x2:*

I'm solving on my 3x3 and using my 3x3 corners method to do corners only but I'll put it under 2x2. I used the 2x2 scrambles.

*Best:* 1:46.11



Spoiler



*1.* 1:51.93
*2.* DNF(2:06.92). Didn't memorise the misoriented but in place corner.
*3.* 1:46.11



Not great based on my results eariler today. But yesterday I would have considered this good lol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2012)

Urgh just when I wanted to do some practice for comp this weekend, it's a best of 3 format >_>

3BLD: DNF(54.73), 50.55, 49.34 = 49.34

Really easy scrambles though


----------



## Jakube (Feb 7, 2012)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 24.82, 28.33, 24.94 = *24.82*
_Nice_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:15.66, 1:07.59, 59.31 = *59.31*
*Nicer*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 4:10.87[1:51], DNF(4:37.17)[2:01], 4:45.83[1:59] = *4:10.87*
_Nicest_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 8:59.62, 10:58.72, DNF(12:20.67) = *8:59.62*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-05:*

*2x2x2*

 14.98 Zane_C
 24.82 Jakube
 28.25 Mike Hughey
 29.19 MatsBergsten
 37.10 Kzip
 53.50 Riley
 57.46 AndersB
 1:46.11 pi.cubed

*3x3x3*

 34.87 Zane_C
 48.88 Maskow
 49.34 amostay2004
 59.31 Jakube
 1:06.10 Mike Hughey
 1:09.19 MatsBergsten
 1:56.98 Kzip
 2:16.15 WTF2L?
 2:18.28 Riley
 3:14.75 Sahid Velji
 3:40.45 Carson
 4:47.30 Cubenovice
 DNF AndersB

*4x4x4*

 4:10.87 Jakube
 6:09.79 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

 8:59.62 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

*Week 2012-06:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, February 13, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-06:*


*2x2x2:*

F' R U F U2 R2 U' R
R' F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R' U2
U' R U R F2 U R2 F' U
F R2 U' R F' R' U R2 F' U2
R F U2 R F' R2 F' U' F' U'
F' U' R U' R' F R'
U' F U R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U'
U' F R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F
U2 R2 U F2 R' U' R2 F U'
F' R' F2 U F2 U R U2 R'
F' R F' R U' R U' R' U'
R' F2 R U' F2 R F' U F'
U' R F U2 R2 F2 R' F
R' F' U' F U2 F2 U' R
U2 R' F' U2 R U' R2 F2
R U' R F R U' F R' U'
U R F' R U R U2 F' R2 U'
F U' F2 R2 U F' U R2 F2
F2 U2 R2 U' F R' F2 U2 R2
R F2 R F2 R F' R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3:*

L2 D' U R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' B L D F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B
U2 R' D2 R2 L B U L D' F B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2
U' F2 D F' L2 U2 L2 D F' L U2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 D2
U' B2 U B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U F' R' F2 L B R2 F' L U R'
U D' F' L' B U R L B' U2 F2 B2 R B2 R' D2 L2 U2 L D2
L' F U2 R L' F U' R U2 R D' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2
D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B L B D2 F2 L2 B' U' B' U2
F' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' D' R' B' D B2 F' U
L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F L2 F U2 R' U' R' D' U'
D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U F2 L2 F L' R2 B F' R' B F2 D B2
U B' L2 F U B L2 U L F2 L2 U F2 U F2 D B2 R2
F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' U F' D L2 B' L R2 U'
R2 F D L F' D' F U L' F2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B'
F U2 L F' B L D' R2 B U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' D
U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D R F' D' B R' F L' D L2 B
L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 R' U' F2 D2 R' U B' R F R' F2
R2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D U' R' U2 L' B F' U F2 L' B2 F2
B2 R B2 L F' D' L U2 F' U' D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B D2 L2 F'
L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F' L' B' F R F D U' L' B2 U2
B' F' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' U2 L' F L2 U' B R2 U L2 U2

*4x4x4:*

Fw D2 U B L2 Fw' F' D' Uw2 U' B Fw F' Uw B L Rw B2 Fw D' Uw2 B' Fw2 F' D' Uw' Rw2 F' L' Rw' R' D B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B F2 Uw' U'
R' Uw R U' Rw2 U2 B2 R' Fw L R' B U2 R2 D U' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 Fw2 L B' Fw U' R' F' R' B Fw' F Uw L' F' U' B2 L2
R2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw L' B2 Fw2 L2 U2 R' D' R' B F Rw2 D' B2 Rw' B' Rw Uw' F2 Uw B D' U' R2 F L' R2 Uw Rw' R' D U2 B' D U2 Rw'
U' B R B2 Fw D2 F2 L' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw Uw U2 R F2 U' B F' D2 L' Rw' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw R' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw B' Fw' U2 L' D U Rw R'
Rw' U F2 D2 Uw' F D U' Fw Uw2 L' U2 F' L' Fw' R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 Rw' B2 D F' D Uw' Fw2 Rw' D Uw F' R Uw L' R2 D Rw U2 Fw' Rw2
Fw U' B2 F' D U F' D' Fw2 D2 L Rw2 U2 L' U' L2 Uw Rw2 Fw R Fw2 F' Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 F' R Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' B' Uw2 L' B2 R2 Uw
Uw R2 F' U' R2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw B Fw D' B2 F2 Rw R' F R Fw L R2 U2 B2 D' B' D2 L' Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 Rw R Fw Rw2 Fw' U Rw2 D2 Rw'
Fw' Rw Uw F' Uw' B2 Fw2 D2 U L R2 B Fw' F' Uw' L Rw' B2 D2 L' R' B D2 Uw U' L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw' R D Rw' U' B' D2 Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5:*

D Uw2 L2 U B2 D2 Uw2 L2 R2 B' L2 Rw Bw Lw' F' Lw2 B2 R B2 Fw Rw2 F Dw' Fw2 L' Uw' F' Uw2 Rw B' Dw' Lw Rw2 R Fw' F U B Dw B L2 B2 U2 Bw' Uw F' D2 Bw F' L' B' Bw Rw2 F D2 B2 Lw R Bw Fw
Lw2 R2 Fw D L B Lw Dw B Fw L Lw' Dw' B' Lw' Bw2 U' Rw B Uw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw' B F2 R' B' D' Uw' L2 F' U F D' Dw U2 Bw' Lw' Rw' R' B Bw' L2 R2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw2 F' D Dw L Dw' Lw' Rw U' Lw2
Bw Fw2 F Rw' R Uw2 F' D B Lw' Uw B2 Dw2 R' U2 Bw Dw2 Lw' U2 F D' Uw L Dw2 F' R2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw' R B' L Dw L2 Rw' R2 Dw' Lw2 Uw R Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 U Fw2 R' Uw Bw Rw F L D' Fw2 Rw
D' Dw' U2 B' Fw F2 Dw2 Uw' U B D' Dw' U2 B Lw2 Bw2 D' L' Fw2 F2 Lw2 D2 U R Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw' L Dw' U Rw2 B2 D2 U2 Bw2 Lw B2 Uw2 R Fw Rw' U R' F2 Lw2 F' Rw B' Bw' Lw B Bw Fw Rw2 D' Bw2

*8x8x8:*

3r' 3f2 D B U2 4u' 4r' U2 3r D2 3d 3r' r2 3f' B' b r' B2 b' 3u' l' U2 4u r' L' 3l2 3f' 3b l2 3f F2 f B' R' 4f 4r2 u' l' d' D' 4f 3b2 3d2 4u' F 4f2 3b R2 d' 4f' 4u 3f' 3r2 R d 4f' 3l' f' l 3b' D l2 4r L2 4f2 3b2 f' u2 r2 3l' u' F2 b 3b 3d2 4f 3r F2 D2 3f B2 4r2 3u 3f2 3u' U2 4r u l2 U' B2 U2 b' 4u' R F l2 3r2 u2 F' 3d U2 3r 3u' U' L2 4r b' 3l L2 D2 F 3b2 r2 D2 U' 4u2 b f F'


----------



## Maskow (Feb 7, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *3x3 BLD* best of 3: 48.88





Mike Hughey said:


> * Results for week 2012-05:*
> *2x2x2*
> 48.88 Maskow





EDIT:
*3x3x3* mean of five best: 52.66



Spoiler



1. DNF
2. DNF
3. *57.19*
4. 1:02.80
5. 59.83
6. 1:03.66
7. *50.00*
8. 1:09.31
9. *47.20*
10. 1:13.39
11. *51.42*
12. DNF
13. 1:08.19
14. DNF
15. 59.39
16. 1:12.25
17. *57.50*
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. DNF


----------



## Jakube (Feb 7, 2012)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 21.04* 
DNF(36.41), *21.47*, 35.73, 25.60, DNF(29.68), DNF(28.98), DNF(29.13), 26.96, *23.49*, DNF(23.43), DNF(24.26), 30.03, *19.95*, *23.69*, *16.61*, 50.18, 32.98, DNF(31.55), DNF(28.26), 25.86


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

Maskow said:


>



Oops, I'm very sorry about that. Fixed - you're second place for 3x3x3. I know you're really fast; I just got confused when I was cutting and pasting.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike, can you add my 5x5x5 BLD result for last week, please?

I just did the scrambles, trying to reorient. 
8:59.62, 10:58.72, DNF(12:20.67) = *8:59.62*
First was a normal solve, the next two I reorient. I'm a bit slow (25-30 seconds) but I hope it will get better. I also couldn't concentrate well at these two solves, that explains the bad times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Mike, can you add my 5x5x5 BLD result for last week, please?
> 
> I just did the scrambles, trying to reorient.
> 8:59.62, 10:58.72, DNF(12:20.67) = *8:59.62*
> First was a normal solve, the next two I reorient. I'm a bit slow (25-30 seconds) but I hope it will get better. I also couldn't concentrate well at these two solves, that explains the bad times.


 
Done. Not a bad first try; it does take a little while to get used to as well - I find that not having the centers to reference tends to make me second-guess and slow down a little. And I didn't reorient the first one either; the original orientation seemed good enough to me.


----------



## Riley (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a question. How do you find the mean of your five best solves if you have more than 5 successes? Do you have to go in and count by yourself?

EDIT, my results:
*
2x2: Mean of best 5: 43.16,* consistency: 7/8
1:15.51, DNF(1:07.18), 1:03.74, 38.75, 52.22, 30.40, 49.38, 45.06
Comments: Pretty good.

*3x3: Mean of best 5: 2:30.75,* consistency: 5/10
2:40.06, 2:34.14, 2:59.60, DNF(1:50.29), 2:16.78, DNF(2:45.57), 2:03.14, DNF(3:10.79), DNF(2:10.78), DNF(2:22.57)
Comments: Some scrambles were so easy, but I rushed my memo and failed... Oh well, one new pb, 2:03.14. 1:50 would've been awesome, but off by 3 edges.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 8, 2012)

Will do some 4BLD this week

4 BLD
1: DNF 43-ish memo 22-ish 

3 BLD accuracy 5/11
5:28.94, DNF, 6:45.68, 4:42.53, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3.:54.99, DNF, 5:53.85
Too many distractions going on


----------



## Carson (Feb 8, 2012)

*Week 2012-06
3x3 Mean of 5: 4:54.47 - 5/20*

This is BY FAR the most BLD solves I have done in one session. 1/3 success rate is pretty awesome for me as well...

Edit: Went ahead and did the last five solves to finish out the 20 tonight. They were all DNF's, so it didn't change my average. 1/4 is still a pretty high success rate for me.



Spoiler



01) DNF - 8:29.25
Had a huge execution mistake.

02) DNF - 5:06.08
Off by 3 edges

03) 4:20.98

04) DNF - 8:18.18
Spent forever on recall. Cube was jumbled

05) DNF - 5:45.71
Misgrip

06) 3:52.56

07) 4:01.15

08) DNF - 4:36.71
Two misoriented corners

09) DNF - 4:29.01
Three cycle of corners

10) DNF - 8:40.58

11) 6:26.54

12) DNF
Gave up... forgot edges

13) DNF 5:00.84
Off by three edge cycle

14) DNF - 6:42.84
Two flipped corners; four incorrect edges

15) 5:50.14

16) DNF - 4:24.98
Two flipped edges

17) DNF - 4:39.25
Two twisted corners

18) DNF - 4:18.05
This one pisses me off... I stopped the solve and hit the timer, then instantly remembered that I hadn't bothered to finish the solve. I still had one image left, and it would have been correct. I guess mental lapses like this really go to show how much concentration it takes for me to hold onto a memo... there isn't much left for anything else.

19) DNF - 4:34.32
Three cycle of corners

20) DNF - 5:06.88
Jumbled cube


I can't get over how many of my solves are off by only one cycle or one "orientation group."


----------



## Jakube (Feb 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> I have a question. How do you find the mean of your five best solves if you have more than 5 successes? Do you have to go in and count by yourself?


 
Go to qqtimer, reset the times, if there any, then click on import, type in you five best results, import and look at session mean.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2012)

3x3 BLD:
DNF(1:38.44), 1:02.54, DNF(49.18), 46.18, DNF(57.57), DNF(57.70), 42.66, 1:00.36, 49.60, 56.28, 51.72, DNF(41.31), 48.37, 1:09.45, 44.76, DNF(1:11.88), 44.33, 1:02.08, 46.09, 46.94

42.66, 44.76, 44.33, 46.09, 46.18 = 44.80

Very happy with the accuracy. 14/20. Getting back some speed too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 22.16*
Accuracy: 20/20
Average (18/20): 27.49
Best single: 18.23
*24.70*, *18.23*, 28.28, 28.91, 32.40, 31.52, 30.92, 26.08, 27.57, *23.49*, 28.56, 31.05, 26.48, *23.05*, 26.84, 27.61, 32.35, 29.98, 30.43, *21.35*
Comment: Nice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 9, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 1:35.16* 12/20


Spoiler



01:29.15	39
02:08.17	40
01:38.85	58
dnf	24
dnf	30
01:46.21	42
dnf	22
01:41.03	40
dnf	30
dnf	61
01:41.59	37
01:40.54	52
dnf	41
dnf	74
01:30.31	39
01:39.96	51
01:48.00	41
01:48.49	51
dnf	23
01:37.51	29




*4x4 BLD: 6:06.98* 2/3 
*6:13.40*, DNF (6:40) did one comm backwards, *6:00.56*

*5x5 BLD: 14:29.80*
*14:29.80*


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopped once I had a mean of 5.

*2x2 BLD:* 17.15, 20.36, 32.01, 14.89, 18.05 = *20.49*
accuracy: 5/5
times: 17.15, 20.36, 32.01, 14.89, 18.05

*3x3 BLD:* 50.99, 49.28, 41.31, 41.71, 51.29 = *46.92*
accuracy: 5/8
times: 50.99, DNF, 49.28, 41.31, 41.71, DNF, DNF, 51.29


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm still doing corners only on 3x3. But I realised that when I use the 2x2 scrambles, the DBL corner stays solved all the time (D'uh lol), which means I'm not really practising 3x3 corners properly. So I'm going to use the 3x3 scrambles this week, and I guess you can just put me as DNF(*corners only*) under 3x3 like you did the first time I competed.
Thanks.


* Mean of 5 best: * 49.76

I'm very happy with this. My two aims were to have 75% accuracy and for my mean of best 5 solves to be below 1 minute. My accuracy was 16/20 which is 80% and my mean of best 5 result was less than 50 seconds. So I'm very happy. And my corners only result was close to Zane's whole cube result lol .
I also got my first sub-20 memo.



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
* Best 5 solves:* 43.83 (20), 46.20 (3), 50.79 (4), 53.05 (8), 54.91 (19)
*Best time:* 43.83
*Worst time:* 1:59.75


Spoiler



*1.* 1:16.50
*2.* 1:12.13
*3.* 46.20 _(24 memo/22 execution) PB - first sub-50 _ 
*4.* 50.79 _(25/25) Second only to the above time _
*5.* DNF(2:45.95)
*6.* DNF(2:21.05)
*7.* 1:07.11
*8.* 53.05 _(25/28)_
*9.* 1:18.54
*10.* DNF(1:19.15)
*11.* 1:04.30
*12.* 56.08
*13.* DNF(1:43.29)
*14.* 1:59.75
*15.* 59.02
*16.* 1:14.46
*17.* 1:11.71
*18.* 1:07.91
*19.* 54.91 (24/30)
*20.* 43.83 (19/24)


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 12, 2012)

BLD2 *39.59*, acc: 15/20

*40.67*, DNF, 46.88, 1:04.51, 52.56, 41.65, *41.62*, *40.22*, 42.23+, DNF, DNF, 1:02.28, *40.47*, DNF, 48.67, 43.04, 43.06, 47.24, *34.96*, DNF

===========

BLD3 *1:45.52*, acc: 12/20

DNF, DNF, 2:02.76, *1:51.82*, DNF, 2:17.00, *1:39.86*, *1:43.68*, DNF, DNF, *1:51.01*, DNF, *1:41.24*, 3:51.91, 2:40.21, DNF, DNF, 1:52.69, 1:53.24, 2:04.89

===========

BLD4 *14:05*, acc: 2/8

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *14:39*, DNF, DNF, *13:31*

My first success solves with comms for centers! Yay!

===========

BLD5 *25:13*, acc: 2/4

DNF, DNF, *25:13*, 28:38


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 15, 2012)

Where will be new scrambles?
BTW, probably it was proposed before, but maybe we can make multi-bld in this race too? It's just the scrambler adds 20-30 scrambles for this discipline.
There was a multi-bld race before but it faded out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-06:*

*2x2x2*

 20.49 Zane_C
 21.04 Jakube
 22.16 Mike Hughey
 39.59 DrKorbin
 43.16 Riley

*3x3x3*

 44.80 amostay2004
 46.92 Zane_C
 52.66 Maskow
 1:35.16 MatsBergsten
 1:45.52 DrKorbin
 2:30.75 Riley
 4:54.47 Carson
 5:21.77 Cubenovice
 DNF pi.cubed

*4x4x4*

 6:06.98 MatsBergsten
 14:05 DrKorbin
 DNF Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

14:29.80 MatsBergsten
 25:13 DrKorbin

Sorry to be late with the results. It's been a busy week.

I really feel like this race is already pretty huge without adding multi; I'd rather not add it. If someone else ever decides to hijack, feel free to add it if you want, but I'd rather it not become a regular part of the race here, personally.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2012)

*Week 2012-07:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, February 20, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-07:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 F' R U' F R2 U2 F2 U'
F2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 F2 U'
U2 F2 U F R U' R' F R'
U R' F2 U2 R' U F2 U R
U' R2 U' R' U F2 U' F2 R
F2 R' F2 U R' F2 R' U'
U2 F' U' F R' U F U2 F'
U' R F R' F U' F2 U F2
U' R2 F R' F R
F2 U2 F U2 F' U F' R2
U2 F' R F' U R' U' F2 U
R F2 R F' U2 F R F' U'
F R F' R F R U2 F
R F' U F' U' R F' U R' U'
R' U2 F' U2 F' R F2 U'
R' F' R F R' U R F'
F R' F U R U' R' U'
F2 U' F' R F' U R F2
F R2 U' F' R F U' R
R' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R'

*3x3x3:*

U' R' L B2 D F' R' F B U2 F2 U2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D'
U' F2 R2 U R2 U L2 D U R2 B2 R B U2 F' L' F D B' F' D'
D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B U2 F U2 L D2 F' R' B' L2 U'
B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 F R' D L2 R D' U2 F'
D2 F' R' U' R U F2 D' B L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2
D2 F2 L' D B R' D2 L B U2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2
F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R' U' B R2 D' F' U B F2 U'
R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B D' L B2 F2 U L' R D2 F'
F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U B' R2 F' U L' D2 U' R' D2 U R'
D' B U' B' D B2 D L' B2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F'
U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B L B R B2 D' F2 U L' R
D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L' B' F2 L F' U R' B D2 B2
U R L B L' B U2 D' L D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2
D L' F2 D' F U F2 U2 D R L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R
R L D2 F' B2 U2 D' R2 D2 R B' D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' R2
F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L' D' F' L R' U' R2 B' R' U2
L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R D2 L2 U F' U' F' R B D
L2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R D2 F U L2 F2 L F' L2 R2 U2
L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' B R2 D' B F2 D2 R D U'
D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F L' D' R' U R' U' B2 L' F

*4x4x4:*

Rw Fw' D Rw2 Uw' Rw' B' U2 B2 L2 Rw Uw' Rw R' D2 U' Fw F' Rw F Uw' U' B' F' L2 Rw' R' Fw U' L Rw Uw U' F2 Uw' L Rw' U Fw D2
Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw' L2 Fw2 L Rw2 D L F' R' Fw F' D' R2 Uw U Rw' Fw Uw' R2 U' Fw2 F2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw' D Rw2 D' U2 Rw F' R' Uw' U' Fw' U2
Uw' U' Fw Rw R2 U2 L' R F' L2 B2 D U' R' B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw L2 R' Uw R' B2 L' F' D Uw U2 L' Rw2 R' B Rw R' D Uw Fw F L Rw'
B Fw Uw2 L' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Fw R2 Fw U' L' B2 D2 U2 Rw' D U' L' R' D' F' L' Fw R D L' Uw B D2 Uw U2 F2 L B R2 U' Fw2 R'
Rw' B' F2 D F U Rw U2 L Rw' F' L' Fw' L2 B' L Rw' Fw Rw R2 F Uw U B' R B' Rw' R' B F R' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 F2 L B2
Fw D2 B2 R B2 Uw U' B' Uw2 Fw L R' D' U F' Uw' L2 Rw Fw' Rw' U' Fw' D Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw U2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 R Fw F2 D' R' U'
R' B Fw2 Rw2 F R' U' L U' L B' L Fw F2 U F2 D' Rw F2 R Fw2 L R' D U' Fw2 F2 U' B F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D L Uw' B F' L U
Fw F' L2 U Rw B' Rw Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 F' L' R D L2 R2 U' L F Uw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 F2 D' U' Rw' Uw L B R Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw

*5x5x5:*

U2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Fw U' R U2 F' D Fw L2 Dw2 Lw2 R' Dw2 B' Dw Uw Fw2 D2 L2 D Dw Uw' B2 Dw2 U Fw2 D Dw' Uw2 Fw' L2 D B Fw2 Lw' Bw F2 L' Lw Rw' Dw2 Lw B' L' F' D2 Dw Uw2 U2 B2 F' D' Rw2 B2 Fw'
L2 Lw' B Dw2 Bw2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B2 F2 D B F' D2 Dw Lw Uw B2 L Bw2 Lw' Fw' F D Dw2 B2 L2 D L Rw D' Dw2 Bw' Lw' B' L B' Rw2 F' Dw' L Uw Rw Fw F U Rw U' Bw' Dw' B Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F'
Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw L2 Rw2 Uw Lw R2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 R' U2 Fw Rw' D' L' Uw' Fw Uw' U Bw2 L2 Uw R Dw Bw Dw' Bw' F L2 Lw' Bw' D2 Dw L Lw R Dw' Uw Rw2 D2 R' Dw2 B' L2 Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 L' Rw2 R Bw' Fw2
L Rw2 R2 U2 L F D' R2 Bw2 U' B2 Bw Fw' Lw2 U L2 Bw L' Lw Uw' L2 U' L' R B2 D' Lw2 B F Uw' U' Bw Fw D Uw Lw D' F U2 L Lw' D2 Lw Rw2 R' Fw2 R' B2 Bw Fw2 Dw' U Bw Fw R D' Uw Rw2 Dw' B'

*8x8x8:*

U f 3d' D2 F' r' l2 B2 d2 f 4f2 3r2 4f' L2 u2 3f' b' 3b f2 d' L' R 3r2 3d 3b2 4r' 3b' B l U2 F B 3b 3f2 f' b' 4f r' 3d' U r' 3u 3f' f R 3f2 b L' r2 R 4r' 3b' l2 4f' 3f 3r L 4f' 3d 4u 3r2 3d2 B2 d' 3u2 3r' 3f B' 3l2 F l r' 3l2 f D2 f 3b 3u2 f 3b2 L B' 4u R2 4u d2 3f' 3r' d2 3b u' D2 3b' R2 d' 3r B 3l2 b2 U 4f 4u2 b r' D' 3d 3f2 d' 4f b 3d L' 4u2 4f2 3b' 3r' F' 3l2 r2 U


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

2x2:
37.49, 51.99, DNF(1:04.60), DNF(49.39), 1:38.16, 1:14.04, 56.36, DNF(39.18), DNF(1:03.52), 39.21, DNF(1:34.90), DNF(1:09.83), DNF(1:07.30), DNF(1:20.86), DNF(1:28.53), 1:10.78, DNF(1:32.95), 1:05.08


----------



## Riley (Feb 16, 2012)

Riley, Week 7

2x2:
Consistency: 7/8
Mean of best 5: 33.08
38.70, 55.06, 39.48, 30.55, 31.11, 38.32, 26.73, DNF(30.08)

3x3:
Consistency: 6/8
Mean of 5 best: 2:20.98
2:17.68, 2:17.27, DNF(2:01.60), DNF(1:59.29), 1:49.24, 2:31.39, 2:27.99, 2:33.34
comments: 1:49.24 is a PB! Hopefully I can get a sub 2 at Stanford, this coming weekend.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* 37.69, 42.88, 43.18, 44.89, 45.60 = *42.85*
accuracy: 13/20
session mean: 54.92
times: 54.51, 44.89, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 42.88, 43.18, 58.59, 45.60, 37.69, 1:04.03, 1:17.20, 1:14.07, 58.84, DNF, 1:00.99, 51.52, DNF


----------



## Carson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Week: 2012-08
3x3BLD* 5/20 - Mean of 5 best = *5:02.53*



Spoiler



01) DNF
Gave up... too many execution mistakes

02) DNF - 5:20.42
2 corners off, edges were jumbled

03) DNF - 5:05.02
2 flipped edges

04) DNF - 6:59.35
Pretty far off... had to go back and fix numerous mistakes, so who knows what I did to screw it up.

05) DNF
Gave up when I realized I memo'd the same letter twice in a row. Opened eyes, looked at cube, then finished solve. Would have been about 4:15.

06) 4:28.26

07) 5:16.78

08) DNF - 5:57.66
Off by 4 edges and 4 corners

09) DNF - 4:15.66
Execution Mistake

10) DNF - 6:41.10
Dunno... just wrong

11) DNF - 4:08.33
3 cycle of corners

12) DNF - 4:01.82
As soon as I started solving, I realized I had odd corners and even edges... gave up.

13) 6:35.98
This was a hard fought success. I messed up the memo three or four times before I finally got it right. By the time I was actually ready to start solving, I probably had the equivalent of a three cube multi in my head!

14) 4:22.32
This should have been at least :30 faster. I messed up corners during execution, so I had to undo the first four and start the solve over.

15) DNF - 6:44.88
Not even close

16) DNF
Randomly forgot an alg... so I gave up

17) 4:29.32


18) DNF - 5:28.44
Not even close... no clue why

19) DNF - 3:49.87
Fast and bad...

20) DNF - 6:15.86
Memo'd corners wrong the first time so I had to redo them. By the time I memo'd and solved them, I had forgotten the edge memo. Took me a couple minutes to get that before I could finish the solve. Was off by a three edge cycle, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 18, 2012)

3BLD:
1:32.94, 1:45.23, 1:37.68, DNF (1:11), DNF (1:51), 1:39.26, 1:10.35, 1:33.13, 1:30.50, DNF (1:36), DNF (1:51), 1:37.09, 1:57.98, 1:15.19, 1:40.64, 1:15.67, DNF (1:17), 1:45.22, DNF (1:04), DNF (1:29)

Best mean of 3: 1:23.83
Best average of 5: 1:31.13

New record: 1:10.35 with new memo record of sub20 memo, 19.9x. 
Accuracy: 13/20

Pretty bad, I expected a lot better times, had many Y-perm mistakes. M2 + OP method.


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 19, 2012)

BLD2 *30.46*, acc: 16/20

*32.02*, 40.92, DNF, 51.88, 42.80, DNF, 43.30, *26.79*, 35.25, *30.70*, 1:01.77, DNF, DNF, 48.26, 52.35, 40.82, *28.00*, 46.51, *34.78*, 43.56

===========

BLD4 *9:29.98*, acc: 4/8

11:29, DNF, DNF, *9:53.47*, *9:06.49*, DNF, 10:29, DNF

My first sub-10 in this race - yay!

===========

BLD5 *26:01*, acc: 1/2

*26:01*, DNF

Starting comms for T-centers


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 20, 2012)

*2x2 BLD* accuracy: 17/20 yeah

30.33, 2:05.22+, DNF(4:44.84), *21.59+*, 44.65, DNF(1:23.96), 46.20+, *12.36+*, 59.11+, 31.76, *17.56+*, 27.93+, 41.01+, 34.88, 1:27.48+, 22.29, *15.16+*, DNF(1:28.99), 53.27, *17.80+*

mean of 5 best: 16.89 yay
nb: I used cll method (do tracking) instead of normal corner bld method 

====================

*3x3 BLD* accuracy: 6/12

DNF(2:25.88), 2:28.70, *1:52.76*, DNF(1:38.48)[2 edge], *2:06.16*, DNF(1:33.13)[2 edges], *2:16.42*, DNF(2:26.14), DNF(1:43.20)[2 edges],* 2:22.16*, *1:54.88*, DNF(2:11.64)

mean of 5 best: 2:06.48
so much failure, I hate edge monoflip.


----------



## Micael (Feb 20, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Where will be new scrambles?
> BTW, probably it was proposed before, but maybe we can make multi-bld in this race too? It's just the scrambler adds 20-30 scrambles for this discipline.
> There was a multi-bld race before but it faded out.




I stoped maintaining the multi race because there were like 3-5 peoples competing, even after 3 months. May be the format was not the best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.88*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 18.91
28.12, 29.04, 26.24, 28.76, 25.68, 29.40, 25.64, DNF [24.54, 3C], 28.36, 34.05, *23.74*, 28.46, 34.82, *18.91*, 44.10, *20.20*, *20.44*, *21.09*, 25.19, 27.48
Comment: Okay, I guess. I hate getting a DNF, though.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.74*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:16.11
1:46.94, DNF [1:52.83, 4C 2E], *1:18.19*, *1:22.36*, *1:21.93*, 1:39.91, 1:32.36, 1:44.69, *1:16.11*, 1:39.65, DNF [1:44.94, 3E], 1:47.84, 2:00.33, 1:43.33, DNF [1:43.66, 2C 2E], 1:32.27, 1:46.13, 1:49.80, 2:09.40, *1:20.11*
Comment: Again, okay.

*4x4x4 BLD: 10:05.36*
Accuracy: 2/2
Best single: 9:27.43
9:27.43[5:24], 10:43.28 [4:14]
Comment: I did 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD when I was utterly exhausted and barely able to think straight. I guess this really wasn't that bad, considering.

*5x5x5 BLD: 20:22.97*
Accuracy: 1/2
DNF [22:39.33, 12:24, 2E], 20:22.97 [12:30]
Comment: Again done while exhausted. I was determined to get one, and I did. 

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF*
DNF [1:14:48.79, 40:35, 3iX 6mO]
Comment: I already mentioned this in the blindfold failures thread; my fastest try yet, and still quite close. The obliques were wrong because I did one three-cycle on the wrong orbit. No idea what I did wrong on the inner centers, though.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-07:*

*2x2x2*

 16.89 CuberMan
 20.88 Mike Hughey
 30.46 DrKorbin
 33.08 Riley
 50.03 AndersB

*3x3x3*

 42.85 Zane_C
 1:19.74 Mike Hughey
 1:20.93 AbstractAlg
 2:06.48 CuberMan
 2:20.98 Riley
 5:02.53 Carson

*4x4x4*

 9:29.98 DrKorbin
10:05.36 Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

20:22.97 Mike Hughey
 26:01 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

*Week 2012-08:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, February 27, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-08:*


*2x2x2:*

U' R2 F2 U' F' U F U2 F2 U'
U R U' F' U' R F2 U'
U F2 U R F' U2 R2 U'
R' F' R2 U R2 U' R
F U F2 R' U R' F' U
R2 F R' U' F U' F U2 R' U2
F2 U2 R' F' R U R2 F'
R U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U R U'
R' F' R2 F U R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R F2 R'
R2 U' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
U2 F2 R' F R' F U R' U'
F U R' U F U F' U2
R2 U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2
R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U
F2 U F' U F R2 F2 U'
U F' R' U2 R' F R2 F' R U2
R' F U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U'
R U2 R F' R U2 R' U F2 U'
F U' R F' U2 F U R2 U'

*3x3x3:*

F2 D' R2 F' B' D' R L F' D R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 F' R2
B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B U2 B2 L F' R' D2 L D B2 U
U R2 B' U2 D' F R2 F R F2 D2 B U2 R2 L2 B U2 B R2 F'
L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' B' L F2 L2 F2 R D' B2 D2
R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R U L2 D' R' U L
B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L U L2 F L R B D L' R'
D' L2 F U2 B' D R F U' L' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R
F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F U2 F D2 F' D' L' U' F2 R
U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' L F' L' B' F' R' D L'
D R2 D U2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 B' L2 D U' L2 F' R2
D F2 D' R2 F' U' L' B' U' R U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U'
D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' D U' R D R' B2 F D' U'
L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' D U2 R D2 B' D U' L' U
U2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U' R' D' R B' D' U2 B2 D2
F U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F U L' F' U' L' D F R B2 D'
L' B' R F B2 D L D R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U
R U' F2 L2 B D2 L U F2 L B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2
B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 L R B' U' L D2 L R F L
F R' D2 F2 U2 F' D F' L B D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U
F2 L2 B U R F' D' R F2 R U D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2

*4x4x4:*

Uw' U2 F2 R D' Uw Rw2 Uw U F' Uw L2 Fw' R' Uw' R2 D' U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 U F2 D' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw2 R F R' U2 B2 Rw'
L2 R' Uw Fw' U Rw R Uw' U2 B2 R Uw' L U B' D' Uw R F L2 D2 U F2 U B2 R' D L Rw' U2 Fw F' D' Uw' U' R' D' B Fw2 F'
L' R' Uw' R' B F' D' F Rw' D U Fw2 F Uw U B2 F' D2 Fw F U' L Rw D Uw' L Uw' F2 L Uw' Fw F L2 Rw D2 L' Rw2 D2 R F'
L' Rw' B' Fw F2 Uw' B' U Fw2 L' Rw2 R Fw' D2 R2 D F2 Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' F' D2 B2 L D2 U' L' Uw' L Rw' R' F' Rw R U' Fw2 U2 B2 Fw'
D Uw U2 Rw' R' D2 F Rw Uw U' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw F' D L2 B2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 Rw R B Uw' R' Fw2 U Rw2 B2 F2 D' L D2 Uw' B Fw2 R2
Rw2 D2 U F' L2 U F2 D R2 Fw Rw2 U Fw D F' Rw D2 U B D2 U2 L2 B' F2 R' U' B Fw' Rw B R' Fw' F D U' B L2 B' Uw R'
U Fw2 R' B2 Fw' U' F' L U F' R' Fw' R2 F' L Rw D Uw2 F' D2 B2 Fw' F' D' Fw D2 Rw' B2 Rw D' B L Rw' D' B Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U'
Rw B' Rw B' Fw' Uw' U Rw R' F Uw2 B2 Fw R' U L' Uw U2 R F D R U B2 D2 U L2 Rw R Fw2 R' Fw D' R B Uw2 B2 F' L' Fw'

*5x5x5:*

Fw' L' Dw' U' L Uw' U' B' D Lw2 Fw Lw' Uw' Fw' F D2 Dw2 Rw B Lw R Bw U' R' D2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 Bw Rw2 Bw L F U' B2 F' D2 Lw' F2 Dw2 Lw' D' F2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 Rw R' Fw D2 Uw U Fw L2 Fw Rw2 D
Lw D2 Lw' F2 Rw2 U' Lw' D U' F2 Rw' U2 Bw R B2 Uw' B2 Bw2 F L U2 B' F L2 Lw Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw' L' Dw2 Fw F' D' Uw U' F' Lw' R Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' B2 Dw' Uw' R' Bw F' Lw' Bw L Bw2 Dw2 Bw L Rw D' Uw Bw'
Rw U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 U2 R2 B' Fw2 F Lw2 Rw' F R' Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 Bw Lw U' Lw2 D' U' B Uw' Lw' U2 F Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Fw Dw' B' L2 U F D2 L2 Lw' Rw R' B Bw R' B2 F2 L B2 R' D2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw' D2
Lw D2 L2 R2 F2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' R Uw' Bw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' R U' B Bw D Rw' B' Bw D' R2 B L2 R D U2 B' F2 Uw' U2 Bw2 F2 U2 L2 B Bw' Fw2 U' L Dw R F' L' Bw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 Dw U2 B' L' Rw' R

*8x8x8:*

R U' f' b' 3b' F2 B 4r2 l 4u2 U L2 d 3l b2 d u 3r' R2 4u' 3r2 3u d' U' 3l' B2 D2 3f 3l2 3r' f 3l' 3d' u2 B2 b2 U' 4u D2 u2 L' D2 b' U' b' 3l' 4r2 4u' U' R' 3r' 3b2 l' b2 3b2 4r' 3l' 3f 3u' f' 3l U2 4r2 4f D 3d2 3r2 3f' 4r2 3r' R2 3f2 u2 3f' D' 4u R r U 3f2 R2 r F2 D2 l2 u r' 4u2 4r2 u2 l2 4f 3l' d2 B 3d2 R' b' l' u 4f2 L b' 3r' R r2 4r' f d2 3f' 3d2 F2 U 3u2 4r D2 4u' R' B 3l'


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2012)

Micael said:


> I stoped maintaining the multi race because there were like 3-5 peoples competing, even after 3 months. May be the format was not the best.





Mike Hughey said:


> I really feel like this race is already pretty huge without adding multi; I'd rather not add it. If someone else ever decides to hijack, feel free to add it if you want, but I'd rather it not become a regular part of the race here, personally.



Ok. So I do the following: I take first 12 scrambles that Mike Hughey provided and scramble my 12 cubes with blue on top and orange on front. And the result I get:

Multi-BLD: *10/12, 59:58* (lol time). One cube - twisted corners, another - 3-cycle in corners.

If anyone wants to join multi-bld race, just scramble any amount of cubes with blue on top and orange on front and go!

===========

BLD2 *28:85*, acc: 16/20

31.72, DNF, 42.01, 1:01.15, 39.58, 51.37, 48.95, DNF, DNF, 36.56, *30.12*, 41.66, *29.70*, 40.98, *26.88*, *29.66*, *27.87*, DNF, 43.61, 42.20

===========

BLD3 *1:53.15*, acc: 7/8

2:09.70, *1:41.42*, *1:37.93*, *1:49.11*, *2:08.64*, DNF, 2:59.96, *2:08.67*

===========

BLD4 *9:45.78*, acc: 4/8

*9:24.55*, DNF, 10:25, DNF, DNF, DNF, *10:07*, 10:09

===========

BLD5 *23:26*, acc: 1/4

*23:26*, DNF, DNF, DNF

Personal best!


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2012)

Week 8, Riley

2x2:
Consistency: 9/10
Mean of best 5: 36.96
44.90, DNF(47.33), 39.12, 41.99, 44.68+, 38.51, 36.09, 29.11, 45.83, 58.74+

3x3:
Consistency: 5/13
Mean of best 5: 2:07.61
DNF(2:44.86), 2:11.97, DNF(2:34.68), DNF(2:49.73), 2:02.44, DNF(2:02.26), DNF(2:42.26), 2:18.25, DNF(2:16.75), DNF(2:18.45), 2:03.07, DNF(2:42.96), 2:02.31
Comments: Bad consistency, pretty good times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Ok. So I do the following: I take first 12 scrambles that Mike Hughey provided and scramble my 12 cubes with blue on top and orange on front. And the result I get:
> 
> Multi-BLD: *10/12, 59:58* (lol time). One cube - twisted corners, another - 3-cycle in corners.
> 
> If anyone wants to join multi-bld race, just scramble any amount of cubes with blue on top and orange on front and go!


 

Fair enough! You should still do the other 8 so you can get a better average of the best 5. Otherwise, I'll have to give you an average of 59:58. (Your time on each of the 10 cubes you succeeded with was 59:58, since that's when you started and stopped the timer!) So I hope you'll still do the other 8. Keep in mind that if you only get 4 of the 8, you'll still get a valid average, since I'll just average in a 59:58 average for the others.

I am curious, though - why blue on top and orange in front? The correct scheme is white on top and green in front.

Anyway, congratulations on a clever solution to your desire to do multi - I thoroughly appreciate your creativity!


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am curious, though - why blue on top and orange in front? The correct scheme is white on top and green in front.



Thanks 

My idea was to make "other" scrambles from what you gave, so I can make BLD and multi-BLD with the same scrambles. But now I know that there are scrambles with these and those corners and edges twisted (this doesn't depend on orientation, just it's position changes), so I guess it is not fair for me to use first 12 scrambles for simple BLD, and I have to use remaining 8. For a next week, maybe there is a better idea how to make different scrambles from given ones. For example, to mix first and second, second and third, third and forth etc. (A bad idea - to apply one scramble twice because you won't have any parity).


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 22, 2012)

*2x2 BLD* : 14.29

Accuracy: 11/20 bad
Best time: 8.34
DNF(1:36.87), DNF(21.26), DNF(28.07), DNF(1:17.75), *16.91*, 19.54+, 57.83, *14.06+*, DNF(43.06), DNF(28.20), DNF(30.64), 43.75, 41.76, 42.41, *8.34*, *15.30+*, DNF(1:04.25), *16.84*, 32.12+, DNF(22.44)


----------



## Maskow (Feb 22, 2012)

*mean of best 5:* 55.75



Spoiler



*
1. 54.88*
2. DNF (54.50)
*3. 53.66*
4. DNF (1:07.64)
5. DNF (56.44)
6. DNF (54.86)
7. DNF (55.41)
8. 1:12.53
9. DNF (55.17)
*10. 1:00.03*
11. DNF
12. DNF (1:04.36)
13. 1:07.48
14. DNF (56.50)
*15. 50.28*
16. 1:00.95
17. 1:09.80
18. DNF
19. DNF (53.83)
*20. 59.88*



Too many DNFs and too many fast solves were a DNF.
I can do MBLD every week too if you will give scrambles


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I can do MBLD every week too if you will give scrambles


 
Okay, I give in - next week there will be multi scrambles.


----------



## Carson (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I give in - next week there will be multi scrambles.



Yay for peer pressure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 23.77*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 20.34
*20.34*, 31.16, *24.80*, DNF [37.12, 3C], 32.01, *26.07*, 37.46, 33.60, 32.85, 29.96, 31.21, 28.74, *21.68*, 31.90, 29.92, *25.95*, 30.87, 33.40, 29.53, DNF [30.32, 3C]
Comment: Terrible accuracy, and pretty bad times, too.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.73*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:13.64
2:36.23, 1:34.82, 1:19.05, 2:03.18, 1:36.12, 1:27.07, *1:17.65*, 1:19.30, *1:16.94*, *1:16.78*, 1:20.54, 1:32.77, DNF [1:49.03, 4C 4E], *1:13.64*, *1:13.65*, DNF [1:37.70, 3C], 2:03.32, DNF [1:58.59, 3E], 1:46.77, DNF [1:41.72, 3C]
Comment: This started off so good, but ended terribly. The first twelve solves were one of my best averages 10/12 ever. Then it all went bad.

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF*
DNF [1:13:25.41, 37:05, 6iO 2C]
Comment: Ugh. Two mistakes. The two corners twisted was nearly unforgivable - I really need to spend a bit of extra time memorizing corners to make sure this doesn't happen - what would an extra 15 (or even 30) seconds really hurt?  As for the obliques, I was able to clearly figure out that I applied one algorithm to the wrong orbit, accounting for all 6 incorrect pieces.


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2012)

3x3 BLD: 2/7 trying a bit too hard 
DNF (2F), 4:45.66, DNF (too many edge cycles), 4:25.31, DNF (slipped during flip-T but kept solving for time, DNF (2F), DNF (3E)


----------



## Carson (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and post this in case I don't have time to finish the rest of the solves before the next round.

*3x3 BLD - 4:19.76*


Spoiler



01) 4:29.44

02) 5:15.17

03) DNF - 8:37.45
Off by two twisted corners. Spent the first five minutes or so mismemoing the edges in various impossible configurations, then admitted that I am an ***** and moved on.

04) DNF - 4:11.02
Memo was the problem, which seems to be a common problem for me. I somehow memo'd the same edge twice (unrelated to starting a new cycle) and ended up with even edges and odd corners, but only realized this after starting the solve.

05) DNF - 3:15.82
3 cycle of edges

06) DNF - 4:10.89
Bad

07) 4:40.96

08) DNF
Forgot the memo during corners... messed up execution... blah blah blah

09) 3:34.60

10) DNF - 4:35.99
Forgot how to do the setup moves for one of the edges. Took :30-:45 to figure it out again. I got so distracted with that, I forgot to fix parity at the end. Would have been a success otherwise. Damn...

11) DNF - 3:24.14
Two flippd edges

12) 3:38.64


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-08:*

*2x2x2*

 14.29 CuberMan
 23.77 Mike Hughey
 28.85 DrKorbin
 36.96 Riley

*3x3x3*

 55.75 Maskow
 1:15.73 Mike Hughey
 1:53.15 DrKorbin
 2:07.61 Riley
 4:19.76 Carson
 DNF Cubenovice

*4x4x4*

 9:45.78 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 23:26 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD (not official, this time - will be next time)*

10/12, 59:58 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2012)

*Week 2012-09:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, March 5, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-09:*


*2x2x2:*

F' R' F R F2 U2 F' U2 F
F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' F2
U' F' R2 F2 U R' U F2
U R2 U2 F' U' R U' R U
R' U R2 U' R U' R2 F R'
R2 U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F'
R F R' U2 F U F2 U2
R2 U' R U' R2 F' R2
U' R' F' U2 R U' R2 F2 R' U'
R F U' R2 U' F U2 F U
U2 R' F U2 R' F' U R2
R' F R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
U2 F U2 R' F' R U' F2 R2
R2 U' F2 U2 F' R F'
U' R F' R' F R F2 U' F
U R' F R' U2 R F' U2 F'
U' F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R'
R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 U'
F R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U
U F2 U' F' R F' U R2 U2

*3x3x3:*

B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 U' F U B2 L' U2 F2 L2 F
D' U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' U' F' L' D' L F' D2
B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L B' D' U' L2 B' D R B D
B2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L' F D2 B' U' B' L F' U2
R D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R F R B' L D' U2 L U' B R
B' D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D' F' L' F2 R' B' D2 F' U2 R'
R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B2 U' B F D B U L2 F2 R' F'
F2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L F2 R' D' F U B L' F R2 D F'
B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 U L U2 F D2 B2 R2 D' L' B D2
D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L D' R B' D2 F U' L2 U F'
B2 R2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F' R' U2 F' L' D U' F2 R U2
B2 U' B2 D L2 D U L2 B2 L2 R' B' R2 D' L' U R' D2 F' R' D2
D2 L U B' R2 F U R D' L2 B2 U2 B D2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 D2
R2 B2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 U' L F2 L B' U' B F' D2 L U
B' L2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 R U' F' D U F' D B' L2 F'
L2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L2 F2 L B U' R' B2 U2 R2 U B F R'
B D' B U F B' U2 F' D' R2 F2 L D2 F2 R' U2 D2 L F2 L'
L2 U R2 D L' B2 U2 L2 B L D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F D2
B' R2 D' F2 R U2 B2 L D B2 D2 B D2 B D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2
D L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' F L D F2 D' U' B L' R'

*4x4x4:*

D2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 L Rw2 B2 Fw L D2 U L2 B2 D2 Uw' R D Rw Fw' D Uw R U L Rw' R2 Fw Rw F Uw Fw Rw2 F2 Uw U' B' D2
R' Uw' U Rw R2 D Fw D2 Rw2 B Fw' L2 R D U' L2 F R Fw D B Rw2 B2 U' B D' Uw2 Rw2 F L' B U2 F Uw' L' Rw F2 D2 U Rw'
Uw U2 Fw2 U' B Uw R' D' L Rw R D B Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 R D2 Uw R' D' U2 B' D' F L2 R Fw' L2 Rw' D' Uw L Fw' F2 Rw' D' U
L' U2 B' D2 Fw2 U' L' U2 B' D B' L Rw' U R' Uw' U2 B R B' Fw2 D F' L Fw L F' R' D Uw2 U2 L' Rw R2 Uw' R U2 B' Uw2 B'
D' Fw2 Uw F2 U L B Fw U2 B' Uw2 L Rw2 Uw R2 U2 Fw F U2 Rw B2 L Rw R2 U' L' D' U' L R' Uw' U' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw2 U R2 Uw R
Uw2 R2 D' U2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' L' B2 Fw2 F D Uw' U B' Uw L' B Fw' F2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' F' Rw2 U' Fw' U' F2 Uw' L Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw'
Fw2 F' Uw F' L' B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B D2 Uw Fw' L' U2 L' D U Rw F2 R Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 L' D' R2 F D B2 R2 Fw R2 F2 L2 R B D' Uw
D Uw2 B F' L R D' Fw' Uw' L' B Uw Rw R2 D2 Fw2 Rw R2 D F L B F D2 Uw' R2 Fw' Uw' U Fw2 D2 U' B Fw' R2 U' L2 F' D' Uw

*5x5x5:*

Bw2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 U' L' F' Lw' D' Dw' Uw' Fw U B' F' Lw D2 Bw2 F2 D' Dw2 R Fw2 F Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Uw R' D' L Lw2 R Bw Fw' L' Lw' R2 F2 U Rw F Uw U' Bw' Dw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw F L2 Lw2 Dw' B Fw Uw' Fw2
L2 Uw' B F Lw R2 Bw' L2 Bw' Dw' Uw R' D L Bw' Dw2 F' U' Lw2 Dw' U' L B F' D2 B D' Lw Rw2 U' Fw D2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 L Lw F2 D L' Lw Rw' Uw2 L Lw Rw U' Fw' D B' Fw' F' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw F2 D' U' R'
D' Dw2 Lw' Bw F Rw' F Uw Fw' D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U Bw F' Rw' D2 F2 L Lw' D' L' R2 D' Bw' Dw' Bw2 R F L' R' Dw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw' Bw Dw Rw Uw R U' Lw2 Rw B Dw Bw D Dw Uw L' B2 Fw U2 B2 Fw'
Fw L B2 Dw Fw L R F R2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw F' R2 D Uw' U' Rw Uw Rw' U' R B2 Dw2 Bw Dw' Bw R Dw Uw2 Bw2 L2 Fw' D' F' U' Fw2 F2 Dw B2 Rw2 Bw' R' Dw2 B2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 Lw F2 L' B' F' Dw2 U L' Rw R2

*8x8x8:*

3b 4u' 3u2 R 3f2 r' D' F U2 f 3l b l2 4f2 r2 F 3u 4r 3b2 3u' 4r2 U2 3l' u r d 4u r2 3u2 3f 3l2 3u2 F' D' 4u' 3l2 3u d F' 3d2 4u2 F L 3d' 3r2 3l2 u2 R2 f2 B' d2 F2 D' 3r2 D2 f l2 b F' U r B' f 3u' u b2 B2 4r' 3l' u 4u 3b2 3u b2 f D l U' f2 3b' u2 R 4r2 b' 3b 3f2 U2 R' b' U' 3u' 3l2 3f2 4r' 4f2 3b F L2 3d2 f D2 4u l' L2 3r u2 f L' l d 4r l2 3b L' 3b 3r 4u2 f' L2 B'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R U' R' B D R2 F' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2
D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' F L D U' R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' R2
U F2 U B' R' F2 L D' F' B D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D'
U2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B F2 D' L B R' F' L' U B' L2 F
D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' L' U' L' R' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U'
B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F' R' U' B D' U2 R2 D L
L2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L U2 R' F' L' D2 R F' D' B
U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U B D' U2 B F L' F' U B' L2
R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 D R D U L F D B L2 F
F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 F L2 D2 U' B D2 L2 F2 L U B F' R'
L2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B D2 B L' D2 R B' U' R2 B' L2 D B'
D2 F2 R U2 L F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 D L2 B L' F' U L2
L2 D' R2 F R F2 B2 U R' U2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U' B2
R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B L2 U F L' R' U2 R F2 D2
L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B' R' D2 L2 F2 U F R F' R'
L R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' L U2 F' D B L R2 U F'
D2 F' B' L D' R D' B2 U' B' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D
B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F' U2 B F' L R2 U' F R' B2
F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' F R' B2 R' D F2 L' R2 F
U L' D' R' F B2 L D L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 R2
R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' D F' L2 R' B' R'
F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B L' B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B
B' L2 B' D2 R' D' B R U' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D
B U R F L2 U B D L F B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B2
D2 F2 D F2 U F L B U R F2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2
F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R' D2 L U L D2 B' D R
D F U' L U B L2 D' F' U R2 B2 U' D F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2
F U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' B2 R' D' U' F D2 L' U F
B' U D' L2 F2 L' B U L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 B2
B2 R L2 B' U' D L D R B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## Riley (Feb 29, 2012)

Riley, Week 09

2x2:
Accuracy: 5/6
Mean of 5 best: 38.27
37.21, 52.58, DNF(1:08.92), 14.30, 38.52, 48.76

3x3:
Accuracy: 5/6
Mean of best 5: 2:26.25
2:02.71, DNF, 1:57.63, 2:45.04, 2:32.00, 2:53.88


----------



## Maskow (Feb 29, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD, mean of five best:* 50.54


Spoiler



*15/20*, session mean: *56.27*, 

1. 1:07.26
2. 56.36
3. 1:02.69
4. 59.44
5. *49.93*
6. DNF [53.50]
7. DNF [1:06.13]
8. *55.33*
9. *53.55*
10. 56.44
11. 56.45
12. DNF [POP]
13. 57.77
14. 1:01.29
15. 55.78
16. DNF [58.25]
17. *43.92* [!!!]
18. 57.84
19. *49.96*
20. DNF [59.56]



I like it : D

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 20/23, 60:00.00 [memo about 34:20]
Real time: 60:29.92, I forgot last cube and I lost time on trying to solve it but I failed.
Two other DNFs were because of two twisted corners. Isn't bad but can be better


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 29, 2012)

BLD2 *28.41*, acc: 18/20

*30.31*, 34.41, 44.93, *24.45*, 47.29, DNF, 35.03, 58.20, DNF, 38.12, 30.77, 39.48, *30.73*, 33.14, 44.30, 38.00, *30.11*, 31.88, 41.33, *26.44*

===========

BLD3 , acc: 0/0

===========

BLD4 *8:53.43*, acc: 4/8

9:35.76, DNF, *9:15.50*, 9:46.58, DNF, *8:31.35*, DNF, DNF

5 - forgot to execute corner parity; two corners were swapped
6 - Personal Best!
8 - 3-cycle in centers

===========

BLD5 *18:42*, acc: 1/2

DNF, *18:42*

1 - 18:31 - 3-cycle in corners. Could be my PB 
2 - PB!

===========

Multi-BLD *9/12, 1:00:00*

:fp
Time ended while I solved the last cube. Though I made an error already, so I wouldn't solve it anyway. Also 2 edges flipped in 11th cube and 2 corners twisted in 10th cube. It seems I was tired at the end of the hour.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2012)

Practicing for Hillsdale.

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.45*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 15.96
DNF [37.69, 3C], 27.13, DNF [31.59, 4C], *15.96*, 26.24, 24.47, DNF [24.26, 5C], *22.54*, 38.66, 28.36, 48.39, *23.00*, 27.44, 29.96, *17.50*, 24.80, 23.61, 23.57, 30.91, *18.26*
Comment: My worst accuracy yet on this. But the fast times were really pretty good, so for this format, I guess I actually did pretty well.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.18*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 1:07.61
1:53.07, 1:55.45, 2:03.48, 1:24.96, 1:54.81, 1:48.31, 1:45.86, 1:26.16, 1:51.61, 2:46.54, *1:18.17*, 1:34.39, 1:36.26, 1:57.32, 1:25.95, *1:07.61*, *1:10.97*, *1:20.07*, DNF [1:31.37, M-slice 3E], *1:24.08*
Comment: Wow, that made up for the accuracy on the 2x2x2! The one DNF was due to my fingers slipping while performing an M2; I had to guess whether I had done an M' or an M2, and I guessed wrong.  Started slow, but nice overall result!


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Carson (Mar 3, 2012)

*3x3 BLD - 6/20 - 3:46.66*


Spoiler



01) DNF - 3:41.94
Pretty far off

02) DNF - 6:12.31
Two flipped edges

03) 7:21.52
Had some recall problems with this one. I was trying to go faster so I 

didn't spend as much time trying to embed the memo.

04) DNF - 3:44.06
5 Edges - 2 Twisted corners. No clue about what went wrong.

05) DNF - 3:43.41
2 Edges flipped - 2 Corners twisted

06) 4:34.52

07) DNF - 4:07.46
Four edges

08) DNF - 7:34.04
3 Cycle of edges

09) 3:40.12

10) 3:25.29

11) DNF - 5:51.46
Two flipped edges. Had a horrible time recalling edge memo. Had to use 

process of elimination.

12) DNF
Did something funky on the first first setup move of the solve. I don't 

know what I did, so I wasn't able to fix it.

13) DNF - 5:24.90
Three edge cycle + 2 flipped edges

14) DNF - 5:51.31
Way off... realized during execution that the memo wasn't even close to 

possible.

15) DNF
Struggled with corner memo. It took so long, that I forgot edges by the 

time I went to solve them.

16) DNF - 3:11.72
Two flipped edges

17) DNF - 3:17.01
3 Edge cycle

18) DNF - 3:47.48
Two corners twisted

19) 3:52.99

20) 3:20.38



*3x3 Multi BLD - 1/4 - 34:56.08*


Spoiler



Cube 4: solved
Cube 3: Pretty far off. Somehow I ended up with M2 parity, though the solve 

had no parity?
Cube 2: Two flipped edges
Cube 1: ~50% - I had mistakenly solved one of the corners as an edge, so I 

had to undo most of the corners. After undoing the corners, fixing the 

problem, then redoing the corners, I realized I forgot to undo the parity 

before undoing everything else. I tried to fix it, but I was pretty sure it 

was a lost cause at that point.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 5, 2012)

My memo time is poor and I have been getting crappy times today. but meh.

4:02.83[2:07.28], DNF(3:48.52)[2:18.63], 2:59.14[1:37.30], 3:57.82[2:13.84], DNF(3:01.82)[1:46.33], 4:48.19[3:01.32], DNF(4:54.44)[2:14.13], DNF(4:50.54)[2:10.72]

SO MANY BLD SOLVES TODAY (More than I have ever done in a day hehe)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-09:*

*2x2x2*

 19.45 Mike Hughey
 28.41 DrKorbin
 38.27 Riley

*3x3x3*

 50.54 Maskow
 1:16.18 Mike Hughey
 2:26.25 Riley
 3:46.66 Carson
 DNF Cool Frog

*4x4x4*

 8:53.43 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 18:42 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

20/23, 60:00 Maskow
 9/12, 60:00 DrKorbin
 DNF Carson (1/4, 34:56)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

*Week 2012-10:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, March 12, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-10:*


*2x2x2:*

U F U R U2 F' U F R2
R' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' R'
F2 R' F2 U R U F2 R' F'
U2 R U' R F' R F R' U
R2 F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F'
F U' F2 R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U'
U' R F' R U2 R' F U
F R' U2 F R' F R F2
U2 F2 U R2 F U' F2 U R2
U F2 R' U2 R F' R2 F R U'
F U' R' F R2 F R' U2 R
F' U2 F2 R' U' F' R U'
R' U2 F' R F2 U' R2
R' F R F' R F U2 F'
U F' R' F2 U R F' R2 U
R2 U F2 U F2 R' F R U2
R U R F' U F2 R2 F' U'
R F' U F' U F' U R F2 R2
F' R F' U R' F' R2 F U'
R F' U' F R F' U' R F2 U'

*3x3x3:*

U F U' F2 B' D2 L2 B2 U L' D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2
R2 B L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 D' R D B U F2 L U2 R2 B
D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 R2 U' B2 D' B R' D' B F' L' R'
R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 D U' L' F' D U' L B2 R D2 L2 R'
D2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R F R' D2 R' F2 D R' B' D'
F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 D R2 B R' D' B2 D L B'
R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F D' F D' L F' D2 B2 L' U' F
L2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B' U F' L' U F' D F' D B2
B' L' D' F2 D' B' D' F' U R D R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2
L2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 F L2 D2 R D B L R
F' D2 R' L2 F' D' L B' U B' L2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 L
U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 B' D' B2 R U B' L2 R F L R
F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D F' R' B R2 D2 U' F' R2 F U2
R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B U' L' R2 U' B D' L' D' F
R2 L' F R' D' B' R' U D' L' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D'
L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R' F2 U2 B L2 R
B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F D R' F2 R2 D' R B' U2 F'
B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D B' L' R2 B F R' U F2 R U
F R2 L' D B R' L' U' L' D' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 D2 F2
L2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F D' F D L' D' R B2 L R'

*4x4x4:*

R' B Fw D Uw' U L' Rw' R2 D2 U' Fw2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 Uw2 U' B D' U2 L2 U' R' B2 D2 U' Fw2 U2 L F' U2 Fw' Rw2 R Uw B' Uw' Fw'
R2 Fw L2 Rw' U' L2 R2 F Uw Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 F Uw' L2 D2 L' B2 Fw' F D2 Rw F' L2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U L R2 B2 Uw' Fw' F R D L2 B2 Fw
U' Rw2 R' Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 U' L' F' D2 U2 Rw2 B' F Uw' R2 B' F L' Fw2 R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 D2 U' B Uw2 L' F Uw2 U R D U' Fw2 U'
Rw B2 D' B' Fw' D2 R B Fw2 L2 R' D' Fw' F2 L Fw2 R2 B2 Rw2 B' F Rw Uw' U2 R Fw' Uw' B F Rw' R D L Uw2 U2 R2 D' L' R' Uw'
Fw2 R2 F2 Uw L2 B F2 D2 R' Uw B' Fw2 U' R' D2 F' L Rw B2 U R2 D' U B L2 R' D' R2 Uw U2 R2 D' Uw2 L D' F D' Rw F' D2
D2 Uw F U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 Rw' Uw' F D2 B Fw2 D L2 R2 U B2 Uw2 U R2 Fw' F Uw' U2 L' Uw U F Rw2 D R F' D2 B F2 L2
D2 U' B Uw2 U' Fw' D' L' Rw2 Fw Rw2 F' Rw' R2 Fw L2 B L' D2 B2 F2 U2 R' Fw' U2 Rw' B' F2 U B2 Fw D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 R D2 Rw2 Uw U'
Rw' R' Uw' R' B2 L' B2 Rw B U' R B2 L2 Rw' F U Fw R F L2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D L' U B' Fw F Uw L' F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 F

*5x5x5:*

B Dw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 R2 B2 Lw Bw2 F' Rw' Bw' Rw2 R' B' L Lw' R' Uw B Rw' R' Uw Bw Rw2 R' Fw' L2 F2 Lw2 R2 Uw B F2 Rw' Uw2 U' B' U Bw' Rw' B2 R2 Fw' F' L' B' Fw Dw2 Lw' F2 D Dw' R2 D' F Lw2 R Bw' Rw
Bw L' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 F Lw D B2 Dw' U2 B' R Fw' F Rw' Bw Fw F L2 Bw D2 F' L2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' L2 D2 R2 U B Fw' F Lw' Dw' L D Fw2 Uw2 Lw U' Bw' Fw2 U L' Uw' L B2 Fw' L' B2 Dw2 Bw2 D Bw2 R' F2 Uw2
Fw' F U' F' U' F' U L' U2 Bw D Lw' U R2 F2 D' B2 Bw' Fw' L' Bw Fw U2 Rw U' F2 L D B F2 Lw F' Dw Bw2 L' Dw Rw Dw Uw2 Rw2 Bw D' Uw Lw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 B Fw D' Bw' F2 D U B2 L2 D' B' Bw2 L'
Dw' Rw2 Uw U' F' Uw B' Dw L2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 F' L Lw2 Rw' R Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Fw D' B' Lw' D' Rw2 Bw' Fw D Dw U' Lw Rw2 Fw2 L Rw Dw' Uw2 U Fw' Uw' Lw' F' L' Dw' R Uw2 L Lw Rw Bw' Dw B Bw2 Dw' Lw

*8x8x8:*

D 4u' R' l2 f' 3f 3r d2 u b 3l' L2 R 3f' b2 u 4u' R' L2 F' R' 3u' U 3r 4f R 4r' U' 3b' 3u 4f 4r2 4u 3u2 B L2 u2 l' 4u 3f2 L D' d2 4f 4r R2 u d' D b2 4u2 U2 3l 3f D' 3d' 3l2 b' D2 B2 3b U l' R 4f2 U' b' 3r' f 4r' 3f F' 3u2 3f b 4r2 d2 f' 3f2 3l2 3b2 4f2 4u2 r2 l2 3u' D2 3d r' L D2 l 4r 3l2 r 3f u2 4u b R 4f2 R l' 4r' 4u' U' d' 4f 3r' u' B' 4u 3d' d' 3l r 4r2 l2 3d' f'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 F' L D R U L' D' B D2 L2
D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B' D' U' F' R B U' L' D
L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L' B' D' R' F' R' B U' L2 R
R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' F R U2 R D F
B2 R' U' F U' L2 B R2 U R F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2
F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B D R' D2 U2 B R2 D' L' B' R2
R2 F' L2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' R F' D' L D R U R'
U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F' D2 R' B' R U2 F' D' B2
L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' D L B2 R2 B' D' R' F D' R'
B' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F' D2 U B U' L2 B L D R' B
F2 R F2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 R U R F D' L2 D' F D F
D R' U' F L F R' F' U2 B D2 B2 R' D2 R2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B2
B R F' U' R L F D2 L B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' L2
B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R F L U' B' L2 U' L B2 D
L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 B R F D' L' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D'
F2 D' U' L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R' B' F2 L B' R F R B2 R2
R' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 D' B2 L' F U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D R2
D R2 F' D B R' D F2 L U' F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2
U2 B2 U2 D2 R F' R2 U2 D' L' U R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2
U2 B2 R D2 R U2 R' B2 L2 U2 R U B' D F2 U F D L' D' R2
B F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' U L' U2 L2 D R F'
F2 L2 B L2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B R' D' U2 R2 B' L F' L2
D2 R2 F D2 B R F2 U B L D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U'
U' B2 U B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 F' L2 U2 B' L' D' B U2 B R'
U L' U F2 R D' F R2 F' R' F2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 D F2 L2
R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 R D B2 U L' R F R2 D' U
F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L D2 R' F2 D B' U' R F D L B R
F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L' R U' R B R F' R2 F D'
F D L D' F2 U L' F L2 B' L2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 D2 R' D2 R B2
D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 D' B U L R' U2 B D'


----------



## Riley (Mar 8, 2012)

Week 10, Riley


3x3: *DNF*
2:31.85, 2:22.60, (DNF: 2:34.49), DNF (2:19.95), DNF (2:29.47)
Comments: Too busy to finish the average. :/
MBLD:
2/2 in 10:33.55


----------



## Maskow (Mar 8, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD, mean of five best:* 51.96



Spoiler



*17/20*, session mean: *59.63*

*1. 51.17*
2. DNF [1:05.17]
3. 1:07.98
*4. 53.75*
5. 1:02.08
6. 1:01.66
7. 1:06.25
8. 1:03.73
9. 1:00.81
10. 1:03.61
11. 1:12.50
12. 54.86
*13. 51.48*
14. DNF [1:13.45]
15. 1:03.20
*16. 49.91*
17. DNF [59.86]
18. 1:00.98
*19. 53.47*
20. 56.27



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 15/23, 56:06.48 [memo 29:55]
Terrible attempt : F


----------



## Carson (Mar 8, 2012)

*Week 2012-10*

*3x3 Mean of 5 best: 3:38.90 (9/20)*


Spoiler



01) DNF - 4:16.82
02) 4:13.79
03) 5:38.24
04) DNF - 6:17.96
05) DNF - 4:08.37
06) 3:53.71
07) DNF - 4:08.79
08) DNF - 3:24.67
09) 4:42.19
10) 4:04.17
11) DNF - 4:15.31
12) 3:44.63
13) 3:03.50
14) DNF - 4?35.83
15) DNF - 4:12.29
16) DNF!
17) 3:35.26
18) DNF - 4:51.21
19) DNF - 3:25.98
20) 3:57.40



*3x3 Multi: 1/2 - 16:04.16*
2nd cube was off by two flipped edges.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 9, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:03.18*
*1:09.34*, 1:14.54, 1:13.27, 1:16.23, DNF(1:17.23), DNF(58.88), 1:20.39, *1:07.37*, DNF(1:27.46), 1:18.58, 1:17.78, DNF(1:11.96), 1:12.78, *1:02.04*, *1:04.92*, *52.25*, DNF(1:16.34), DNF(1:19.29), 1:19.76, DNF(1:22.54)

*5BLD: 10:02.61*
DNF, DNF, 10:02.61, DNF

*Multi: DNF*

Bad week!


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 9, 2012)

BLD2 *28.81*, acc: 16/20

*24.81*, 42.08, 46.51, DNF, 45.01, 38.84, 47.90, DNF, DNF, *31.60*, 1:02.00, *27.26*, 43.70, DNF, 38.42, 35.76, *31.58*, 1:18.75, *28.78*, 49.03

===========

BLD3 *1:45.65*, acc: 14/20

2:05.67, DNF, 1:52.11, *1:50.18*, *1:50.70*, DNF, 2:45.68, 3:53.78, *1:40.02*, 2:18.88, DNF, DNF, *1:50.75*, DNF, 2:05.31, *1:36.58*, 1:53.53, 2:28.40, 2:28.71, DNF

===========

BLD4 *8:12.38*, acc: 5/8

DNF, 9:23.81, DNF, 8:57.44, *8:24.68*, DNF, 8:25.42, *8:00.08*

5 - PB!
7 - almost PB 
8 - new PB!

===========

BLD5 *23.13*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *23.13*

===========

Multi-BLD *10/12, 54:15*

3-cycle in corners in 2nd and 11th cubes. The first error was in memory, the second was probably in execution.
Though the time is pretty good for me and gives me hope that there is a place for further progress  (compared to previous week)
Interesting that there was another memory error, and to fix it I needed to make a guess with 50% of success. And I guessed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2012)

Jakube said:


> *Multi: DNF*
> 
> Bad week!


Aww, come on - you have to at least tell us how many you tried and how many you got right! I'm sure most of us are at least curious how many you tried.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, come on - you have to at least tell us how many you tried and how many you got right! I'm sure most of us are at least curious how many you tried.


 
Haha, o.k. Here's the longer version. 
I was very tired this day, but I thought I will try 20. Memorisation went slow, so I started rushing and memorized some easy corners of some cubes visual. (That a bad habbit, I know.) Memorization took around 34 minutes. After solving the 15th cube, I realized that I made a big mistake some cubes before. I solved edges correct, corner memo would have been visual but I didn't realized that and solve the corners with the next edge memo. The corner memo of this cube was also visual, so I skipped it also. In the end, I solve the 9th cube with the memo of the 10th cube, the 10th cube with the memo of the 11th, ... I knew that there would be no time to correct all this and stopped. ->5/20 in 50.xx


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Week 2012-10

3BLD
Accuracy: 8/20
*Mean of Best 5: 2:25.99*


Spoiler



1. *2:58.44 *
2. DNF(3:01.12) 
3. DNF(2:41.60) 
4. *2:05.37* PB
5. 3:30.54 
6. DNF(3:24.81) 
7. DNF(2:46.60) 
8. *2:19.63* 
9. *2:11.51* 
10. DNF(2:53.59) 
11. 3:08.67
12. DNF(3:30.35) 
13. DNF(3:56.11) 
14. DNF(2:55.75) 
15. *2:34.99 * 
16. DNF(3:27.04) 
17. 4:03.83 
18. DNF(2:52.39) 
19. DNF(3:23.10) 
20. DNF(3:00.86)


Some good times (including PB), but very bad accuracy. Maybe because this was all in one session. My head hurts...


----------



## emolover (Mar 11, 2012)

Week 2012-10

3BLD
Accuracy: 1/11(So far)
Mean of Best 5: N/A


Spoiler



1. DNF(10:11.36)[7:05.96] 3 cycle edges

Edge part of the memo was over 5 minutes because my dad insisted on talkng to me. 

2. DNF(7:12.55)[4:28.73]

Super fast edge memo for me but I forgot one of the pairs and for some reason the corners ended up in a E perm when I was finished.

3. DNF(8:33.86)[6:32.95] Almost scrambled

A real fail. The edge memo was so unmemorable I remember some of the edge memo from the last attempt. 

4. DNF(5:43.62)[4:30.19] 2 corners, most edges

I couldn't remember the first pair of the edge memo. It was interesting because it had eXtra Large ViKings in it but I can't remember that first pair. I also somehow managed to twist a corner. 

5. DNF(5:53.39)[3:54.84] 4 corners, half the edges

****!!! That was a full attempt and it was so easy even though I had parity and a flip! I still got that E perm switch on the top four corners.

6. DNF(7:29.61)[5:11.09] 4 corners, 8 edges. 

This is pissing me off. I am trying the next one with looking. 

7. DNF(6:42.66)[5:00.26] 4 corners, half edges.

I figured out the problem, 4/7 of these DNF's have been because of executing my J perm incorrectly at one point or another. I will slow down the J perm from now on. 

8. DNF(4:30.09)[3:23.70] Scrambled

Executed my corners on edges and reliezed I was doing it wrong after the thrid pair and failed at fixing it. That is weird because I do corners first anyway. 

9. 6:03.69[3:39.94] 

Finally got one. I realised right after parity that this whole time I had been doing the wrong thing for parity. I had been doing y' Ra perm when it is supose to be y Ra perm. That's(partly) the reason why this is my second success. 

I dont remember the corners memo anymore but it was an easy one. 

Edge memo was Las Angalis QC SaFe ReWards V

10. DNF(7:24.32)[4:34.10] Half edges

Couldn't remember, but I did do parity right. 

11. DNF(10:08.47)[7:59.44] 2 corners, all edges

I was too tired.



Will finish later hopefully.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> Week 2012-10
> 
> 3BLD
> Accuracy: 1/11(So far)
> Mean of Best 5: N/A



Good stuff! 
It may not feel like it right now but you are making good progress.
Finding your errors all by yourself is a very good learning experience.
Keep at it.

I'll try to sneak in some solves later this evening too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 21.86*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 20.31
27.68, 34.78, *23.32*, 30.67, 32.88, DNF [39.97, 2C twisted], 43.94, *22.02*, 31.47, 30.11, 30.52, *20.31*, DNF [28.95, 2C twisted], *22.19*, 31.49, 27.63, 25.81, 30.48, *21.44*, 28.76
Comment: No fast solves. 

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:23.30*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:13.98
*1:20.09*, 1:43.58, 1:59.91, *1:31.83*, DNF [1:28.89, 3E], 1:50.63, 1:55.10, *1:24.78*, 1:33.38, DNF [2:31.62, 5E], 1:38.45, 1:40.89, 1:47.54, 1:55.12, 1:42.04, *1:13.98*, *1:25.83*, 1:42.91, DNF [1:25.43, 3E], 2:18.47
Comment: Terrible - I couldn't get any fast solves. I had several that were going really well, but then I spent 20-30 seconds recalling the last pair. I hate when that happens.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:24.50*
Accuracy: 2/2
Best single: 7:11.62
7:37.38, 7:11.62
Comment: I thought I might as well do a couple so I could get a valid entry. 

Unfortunately, no 8x8x8 BLD again this week - the Daylight Savings change took away the hour I would have used for it. 


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2012)

*3x3 = 1:52.21* only 5/14
1:36.09, 1:45.22, 2:32.85, 2:02.17, 1:24.74


*4x4 = 6:59.39* 2/6
7:29.74, 6:28.54


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 13, 2012)

3x3x3: DNF
Accuracy: 2/4
6:30.48, 4:46.40, DNF, DNF

1. Good start, despite a very long recall on the last pair on 1st scramble, found by process of elimination
2. As i was about to start I noticed I based my corner memo on the BLU sticker instead of UBL... hurrah for cycles 
3. DNF, slipped in exec
4. DNF, had to undo 2 edges and managed to flip one in the propcess???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry I'm slow this week; I'll try to get the results and the new round up a little later today.

Since I was slow, I had time to do the 8x8x8 BLD attempt. Sixth try, sixth DNF [1:16:13.12, 39:20, 3oX 3iO]. Very close again, but still no success.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy birthday, Mike!
I wish you will have a successfull attempt of 8x8x8 next time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-10:*

*2x2x2*

 21.86 Mike Hughey
 28.81 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 51.96 Maskow
 1:03.18 Jakube
 1:23.30 Mike Hughey
 1:45.65 DrKorbin
 1:52.21 MatsBergsten
 2:25.99 Skullush
 3:38.90 Carson
 DNF Riley
 DNF emolover
 DNF Cubenovice

*4x4x4*

 6:59.39 MatsBergsten
 7:24.50 Mike Hughey
 8:12.38 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

10:02.61 Jakube
 23:13 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

10/12, 54:15 DrKorbin
15/23, 56:06 Maskow
 2/2, 10:33 Riley
 1/2, 16:04 Carson
 DNF Jakube (5/20, 50:xx)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 2012-11:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, March 19, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-11:*

*2x2x2:*

R U' F R' U F' U2 R F2 U'
U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R'
U F R' F2 U2 F'
R' F R' U2 R2 U' R F' U'
R2 U2 F2 U R F' U F R U'
U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R2
R F R2 F U F2 U F2 R2
U' F U' F' U' R2 F U R2
R F2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U
F R' F U2 R' F' U R
F' U R2 F R' U' F R
R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F'
F U2 F' R2 F U' R U' R
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U'
U F2 R' F R U' F R' F2
R2 F' R F' U F2 U'
F R F U2 R' U F' R U'
R2 F' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U
U' F R U R' U' R U R2
F U' R' U2 F2 R' F U'

*3x3x3:*

L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U F' D' B2 R U R U R' B
F2 D R2 D' U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' R U2 B F2 R B' L B'
L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L' D R2 U' L' U B L B R
L2 D R U F L' D R2 D B' U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 R U2 D2 L2
U2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 U B' D R' F' U2 L D' U' B' R2
L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 R U' R B2 D2 F' L2 R U' B
F' L U L B D L2 F2 R D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 U2
B2 R F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L U2 R D L F2 L' R F U' L' B L2 R'
B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L D' B U2 R' F2 R2 D L R2
U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R B' L2 D U' R' F2 D2 B'
B' U2 L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 F U' B L D2 B' R2 U2 B L' R D'
B F2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' B' F R D' U L F2 D' U2
B2 U2 R D2 R B2 R' D2 L F2 L' U R2 B2 L2 D2 B' R F2 D'
B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' R U R2 F' U F2 L' F R'
B R U B' L F2 L F U' R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R L2 B2
L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F U' L F L R2 D' L D' R
B U' R U D2 F2 D' F' U2 R U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U'
L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F R' F' D U2 L B' F2 D'
R2 D F R L U F' U' R' U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U'
U2 L' U F' D2 L B R L D' B' R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B

*4x4x4:*

Fw' U Rw' R' B2 Rw' R F2 L2 D' Fw F' D' Uw2 L' Fw R2 Uw U2 Fw Uw2 L B' U B2 Rw2 U B' Fw' L' B' Fw' Uw U2 Rw Uw2 B F2 Rw2 F'
L' Rw2 R Fw Rw2 U' Fw L' D Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 B' L D' U B' R' B Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw' U Rw B2 Fw' Rw U R' Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 L R'
U' Fw' Rw B L' B R' F' L' Rw2 U' Rw Uw2 Fw' F U R2 F Uw2 L2 D2 L Uw L' R Uw' F2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' R' D' B2 D2 L' R2 F
D' Uw2 F' R' Uw' L' Rw Fw L' R' F' D Rw2 R' B2 D F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 L B' Rw' Fw2 L' Uw' B R' D' Uw U' L' Uw2 B2 D2 R2 B Uw L2
Uw' Rw' D R' D Uw2 U' Fw2 D L Rw2 D2 Uw L R' U Rw' U B2 F2 R2 Fw2 L Rw R2 Uw F' U' R U2 Fw' D U Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw B' R2 D2
Uw' Rw R' Fw F D' L' Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw B' D' B Fw' Uw' U F' Uw' F2 U L D' Uw U R B L' Fw2 D' L2 B Fw2 F' U B' L U
Rw2 R2 Fw D' U L2 B2 R B' U' B' Fw D U2 B U' F L2 R U R2 Uw2 U2 F2 R' Uw L' F2 Rw2 R' B Fw L' R' U2 B2 Fw Rw' B' D2
B' R2 F U Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 Fw' U' Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw' R B L Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' R D Fw D2 R' U2 Fw D' Uw' U' R2 B D' U' F' R2

*5x5x5:*

Fw D Rw D2 L' Rw R B' R' Fw Dw2 Bw Fw Lw' Uw U L' Dw U R' U Fw L2 Uw' B2 L2 Dw' Rw2 R' B2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 R' D2 U' Lw D Uw F Lw B D2 Dw2 L Fw Uw B2 Bw Fw F' D' Lw B2 L F' D Bw R2 B2
R2 B Dw' Rw D Uw' B L Lw2 B2 U' Rw' U2 F2 Rw' F' D' L' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Lw2 R2 F2 D L2 Bw2 Fw' U Bw' D Fw' L Fw' F L2 B2 D' Bw' Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 U' Rw U2 L Lw' R' D2 L R Fw2 L2 F'
Bw Fw L2 R' D2 L Lw Rw' D' Bw L R Fw F' D U L Lw Bw' Fw' L' Fw' Dw Bw2 L Lw2 Dw2 Lw' D' Bw2 F Dw L' R D' Fw2 D' Dw F2 Lw Uw2 U' Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw U2 Fw Lw' B' Uw2 B2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw Lw B' F2
Uw Bw2 D' Bw' U' Bw2 L B' D' Lw Rw' R' D' Rw R' Dw F D' Dw Rw' U2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Rw U Rw2 F' Uw' Bw' Uw' L2 B2 Dw2 Rw' R2 F2 Dw' Uw F2 D L B R' Fw D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Dw2 B Rw' Fw R Bw' U' Rw' Dw2 B R

*8x8x8:*

3u' F' 3u u2 3r2 3f D' 4u2 3b l2 4f2 r 3l f l' d2 r' D r2 3u' 3r 4f2 3l2 d' U 4r' b2 D2 B b' 3b r 3b2 3r' 4r' 3l' 4u 3r 4r' d' L 4u' 4f' 3r' 3l 3f2 u2 R2 3d R 4u2 3r' 3d 3r' b2 B 3l2 b d 4u' 3f f' 3u' 3f2 3u' r' l2 u' 3b2 l' 3d' D2 f' B 3b 3l' f' L' R2 4r' b2 4u' r2 F D2 3r2 d2 r2 3r' L' 3d B' 3u L' 3d' 3u' r 3b' d' L2 4r' 4u' 4f2 3r b 3b l' 4r' 3b2 3r 3f 3b' U2 3f 3b2 r' 3r F2 3u2 3r

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 F L2 F D2 L B' D U B2 F2
U2 R2 U2 R' U B' L' F L' U' R' D2 R' D2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 L'
U' R2 L' B D2 F U L D' L' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 D
B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R' F2 U L2 B' U2 F' L R2 B
F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F' R D2 F2 U L' B D' U2 L' R
D R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B' F' D2 U' F2 L U2 B F2 R'
D2 B2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L D L B L2 U L U2 B L2 U'
U2 R2 D' U' B2 D F2 U' R2 U F R F2 D U' F D' L F' D' F
U L U' F' R B' U L' F B U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 D2
B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U2 B' R2 B R' D2 B' F' U B2 L2
L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B F' D' L2 F R U2 L' D B2
D2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 L R D R B' U2 F2 R' D F2 U' F'
D L2 U R' U B' U L2 D L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B'
D B2 U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R' D U L R' B D' F2 R2 U'
L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 U' L' F L B' L' U2 R2 F' U F2
F2 L U' R L' D2 L' B D' F D2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F2
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R' F2 U F2 R U' L' R' F' R'
U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F U2 L B2 F U2 L R' B' D U2 B'
L2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 R' B L' D L2 D' B
U' R2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U F2 R' B R' U2 L D' R'
F2 D2 R F' D2 R2 L D B' U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R'
F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 F U B
D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' B U2 R D B2 U2 L2 D'
F B' U R2 B2 U' F2 D R' F B' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2
R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B L' R' U2 B' D B' F2 R' F2
B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' D R' F' R2 F2 U' L' B'
L F2 B D' F' B L D R L2 B L2 F D2 R2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2
L R F2 U2 R F2 U2 L F2 R2 D F2 U' L B D U2 R' D2 B' L
B2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F U2 R' D2 B D B' D' F D2
U2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 U' B D L F' U' B D2 F2


----------



## Maskow (Mar 15, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 47.93



Spoiler



*14/20*, mean: *54.25*

1. 52.14
2. *48.91*
3. DNF (52.95)
4. 1:00.37
5. DNF (1:06.72)
6. DNF (1:06.32)
7. 1:06.32 (lol)
8. 1:00.79
9. DNF (1:02.54)
10. *47.52*
11. DNF (57.36)
12. DNF (59.89)
13. 1:01.70
14. 56.90
15. 56.81
16. *47.73*
17. 55.49
18. *47.13*
19. 49.41
20. *48.36*



: D
And I got my first sub50 avg5 (16-20, avg5: 48.50)

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 21/25, 57:19.23 [32:xx]
It was my first attempt with 25 cubes and it looking good


----------



## Jakube (Mar 15, 2012)

*5BLD: 9:09.23*
DNF(10:33.17), 9:09.23, DNF(9:06.43), DNS

*Multi: 12/20 in 58:13.81*
So unconcentrated!


----------



## Skullush (Mar 15, 2012)

Week 2012-11

3BLD
Accuracy: 10/20
*Mean of Best Five: 2:22.69*


Spoiler



1. *1:56.64* 
2. DNF(2:47.21) 
3. 2:44.32 
4. 2:59.69 
5. *2:37.95 *
6. *2:34.99 * 
7. *2:19.56 * 
8. DNF(4:13.32) 
9. 3:02.95 
10. DNF(2:11.52) 
1. DNF(3:00.47) 
2. DNF(2:36.14) 
3. 2:51.55 
4. DNF(4:03.10) 
5. DNF(3:13.74) 
6. 2:46.78 
7. DNF(3:06.44) 
8. DNF(1:56.77) 
9. *2:24.29*
10. DNF(2:50.95)


First one is PB. The last half was just horrible...

Multi-BLD
*Result: 2/3, 17:34.84*
This was my first time trying for three cubes. The one I missed... I messed up an alg and I didn't know how to undo it so I just dropped it and went on to the next cube. I knew that was gonna be royally messed up. Still... Happy with the 2 that I got successfully.


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2012)

Week 2012-11

3BLD 
Accuracy. 2/3
Mean of Best Five: N/A


Spoiler



1. DNF(5:23.95)[3:52.65] 2 twisted corners, two fliped edges

Gay! That was a surefire thing!

2. 4:07.81[2:41.69]

**** Yea!!!!

3. 10:06.84[8:06.97]

Horrible! I literally spent 5 minutes finding and fixing a memorization mistake. My edge memo was JaPan MeN ViBrate eUJene QC's FEeT and I thought I had done something wrong with the corners so I looked at those for 3 minutes because that was not a parity, where as the edges were. I forgot that it was solved after the E because the sticker went to T.



I will finish later and I am happy I got two successes in a row.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 16, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 5/20 in 50.xx



haha now that's seriously bad! jkjk, try better next week...


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 17, 2012)

Doing 3x3 corners only again. Could you please put me as DNF(corners only [45.65]) under 3x3? It was kindof depressing when it just said DNF lol.
Thanks. 

* Mean of 5 best: * 45.65



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 13/20
* Best 5 solves:* 47.26 (3), 48.86 (4), 49.30 (10), 48.47 (14), 34.36 (20)
*Best solve:* 34.36
*Worst solve:* 2:57.00


Spoiler



*1.* 53.88
*2.* 1:31.78
*3.* 47.26
*4.* 48.86
*5.* 59.19
*6.* DNF(1:18.45)
*7.* 1:39.04
*8.* DNF(1:17.50)
*9.* DNF(54.57)
*10.* 49.30
*11.* DNF(55.00)
*12.* DNF(52.10)
*13.* 56.57
*14.* 48.47
*15.* DNF(52.95)
*16.* 1:49.28
*17.* DNF(1:42.77)
*18.* DNF(52.90)
*19.* 2:57.00
*20.* 34.36






... way too many mistakes. Only 8 of the 20 solves didn't have any mistakes. -.-
These solves overall were weird. The first 5 solves were great, but then I had a string of bad and inconsistent solves until the last solve which was PB by 5 seconds. :confused:


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 17, 2012)

We only get one attempt at multi-BLD?  

Will post my times later.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 17, 2012)

tried 11 times and I got all DNFs


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 17, 2012)

My first time participating in this competition 

Stopped when I had a mean of 5
3x3 BLD: 2:45.47 acc: 5/8



Spoiler



1. DNF 1:10.38 (scrambled)
First solve of the day... I don't know what I was doing...
2. DNF 3:21.23 (2 edge flip)
Forgot part of my edge memo, took a guess and ended up with flipped edges...
3. 2:47.21
Slowish but at least a succes
4. 3:00.68
Spent ~half a minute trying to remember my edges... I finally did though 
5. 2:50.47
Again slowish...
6. DNF 2:00.14
Execution mistake during last corners... Spent some time trying to fix it, but gave 
up. 
7. 2:33.52
Nice solve 
8. 2:35.48
Another nice solve...


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 17, 2012)

BLD2 *24.25*, acc: 16/20

DNF, 31.04, DNF, 41.89, 39.90, *26.14*, DNF, 40.30, 48.43, 45.31, 38.05, 32.86, *17.63*, DNF, *29.37*, *26.80*, 33.94, 30.20, 29.75, *21.33*

===========

BLD3 , acc: 

===========

BLD4 *7:17.09*, acc: 3/8

*7:04.24*, DNF, *7:29.93*, DNF, 8:59.41, DNF, DNF, DNF

1 - PB!

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD *8/13, 1:00:02*

Interesting situation: time was up, but one cube was solved with penalty. The rules are vague. Did I solved 8/13 for 1:00:02?

2 cubes - 3-cycle in edges;
1 cube - 2 edges flipped and 3-cycle in corners;
forgot edges in one cube and corners in another.

Lame. I thought that I was cool because I was memorizing each cube for about 1:30, but when I started final review, I understood that I didn't remember anything from first 5 cubes.


----------



## Carson (Mar 18, 2012)

*Week 2012-11*
*3x3: 6/20 - 3:47.45
Multi: 2/2 - 14:37.56*

I really wasn't very happy with 3bld... I had a couple of sub 3:00 successes outside of the competition, and it would have been nice to have one of those included. I am really hoping to see my success rate climb soon... at less than 1/3 currently, it would be pretty hit or miss whether I could get a success in competition. It would be great to get rid of that 9:22 on my WCA profile. 



Spoiler



*3x3*
01) DNF - 2:38.78
Ended up with a weird symetrical pattern... it must have happened while 

fixing parity. Would have been a new PB by quite a bit.

02) DNF - 2:50.01
Not even close

03) DNF - 2:57.46
Three edge cycle

04) 4:40.11
Go figure... The one I have trouble with ends up being a success.

05) 3:02.32

06) 3:56.22

07) DNF - 4:05.21
Two twisted corners + Three edge cycle

08) DNF - 4:31.31
Two twisted corners + two flipped edges

09) DNF - 7:53.72
Fought with this memo forever... I think I had it right but messed up the 

execution on the next to the last piece.

10) DNF - 2:56.37
Two flipped edges

11) 3:50.72
I really need to learn to undo the M slice special cases. I did the wrong 

one, and since I didn't know how to undo it, I had to do the alg 5 more 

times to get back to where I started...

12) DNF - 3:57.70
Did some weird series of moves for a setup move. No clue why, its like I 

decided to do some random turns... then I couldn't remember what I did so I 

couldn't fix it.

13) DNF - 3:09.87
Four corners

14) 3:27.86

15) 6:05.73
LOOOOOOONG memo

16) DNF - 3:02.51
Misturn on an undo setup

17) DNF - 3:17.64
3 Corners & 2 edges, No clue what happened

18) DNF
My memory blows

19) DNF - 3:08.51
Two swapped corners & two swapped edges

20) DNF - 2:54.45
Pretty far off... it looked like I may have missed an undo setup somewhere.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2012)

*3x3 = 1:31.57* 12/20
*1:29.06*, DNF, *1:38.50*, 2:07.72, *1:35.56*, 2:05.22, DNF, 1:55.53, DNF, *1:13.83*, 1:41.34, 1:51.88, DNF, *1:40.89*, 1:49.97, DNF, 1:58.41, DNF, DNF, DNF
Bad accuracy at the end. Funny that during the fastest I undid and redid 2 comms which I did out of order. Could have been sub-1!!

*4x4 = 6:46.04* 5/7
8:03.46, DNF, DNF, *6:29.66*, 8:03.43, 7:23.83, *7:02.42*
And I did not manage one single 4x4 (or 5x5) in the weekly !!  

*5x5 = 18:05.44* 1/2
*18:05.44*, DNF
Very slow, all down to memo (11:50). It seem to happen more often lately, 11+ or even 12+ minutes memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 18.34*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 15.61
DNF [30.43, 6C], *18.54*, 29.03, 40.22, 31.67, *19.04*, 30.86, *18.21*, 24.63, 25.34, 29.73, 27.11, *15.61*, 36.90, 33.77, 25.81, 28.52, 23.53, 27.30, *20.29*
Comment: Better than last week, anyway.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:25.11*
Accuracy: 7/10
Best single: 1:19.10
DNF [1:51.06, 3C], 1:55.10, DNF [1:47.39, 3C 2E], 1:38.24, *1:20.98*, *1:25.37*, *1:23.06*, *1:37.02*, DNF [2:12.23, 3E], *1:19.10*
Comment: I wasn't sure I'd have time for all 20, so I went ahead and did these 10. I'll edit the rest in if I have time, though it's unlikely.

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:32:10.94, 51:56, 4C 12oO 15mO 7iO 11oX 3mX 4iX 12oW 8mW 8iW]
Comment: Awful - my first attempt at this that wasn't even close. I tried this just an hour after doing the three 5x5x5 BLD attempts for the weekly competition. I decided that was a bad idea - even though they were different rooms, I was getting memory interference from the 5x5x5 attempts. The funny thing is that with all those bad pieces, the cube was still more than 70% solved.


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Henrik (Mar 20, 2012)

Week-11

Henrik

3x3x3: 

Accuracy 5/14
Avg of 5: 2:08.70



Spoiler



3x3x3:
1	DNF (1:57 (2flips))
2	DNF (2:29 (Did a U turn wrong))
3	DNF (1:37 (didn't see a flipped edge))
4	DNF (2:21 (hm mistakes here and there))
5	2:17.22 (1:05)
6	DNF (1:39 (cycled 3 corners wrong))
7	1:59.81 (~1:00)
8	DNF (2:23 (forgot my corners and flipped edges))
9	DNF (2:03 (1:05 turned cube wrong during corners)
10	DNF (2:01 (0:40 forgot corners again)
11	2:00.78 (1:10)
12	DNF (1:52 (What a mess))
13	2:08.09 (~1:10)
14	3:16.63 (~1:35)
15	B R U B' L F2 L F U' R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R L2 B2
16	L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F U' L F L R2 D' L D' R
17	B U' R U D2 F2 D' F' U2 R U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U'
18	L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 F R' F' D U2 L B' F2 D'
19	R2 D F R L U F' U' R' U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U'
20	U2 L' U F' D2 L B R L D' B' R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-11:*

*2x2x2*

 18.34 Mike Hughey
 24.25 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 47.93 Maskow
 1:25.11 Mike Hughey
 1:31.57 MatsBergsten
 2:08.70 Henrik
 2:22.69 Skullush
 2:45.47 tseitsei
 3:47.45 Carson
 DNF pi.cubed (Corners only: 45.65)
 DNF emolover
 DNF rubiksarlen

*4x4x4*

 6:46.04 MatsBergsten
 7:17.09 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 9:09.23 Jakube
18:05.44 MatsBergsten

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

21/25 = 17, 57:19 Maskow
12/20 = 4, 58:14 Jakube
 8/13 = 3, 60:02 DrKorbin
 2/2 = 2, 17:35 Carson
 2/3 = 1, 17:35 Skullush

@DrKorbin: There was a ruling made by Ron on the WCA forum that this would count as 7/13 in 60:00. But I personally believe that the rules are much more in line with calling this 8/13 in 60:02. So that is how I'm going to rule it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

*Week 2012-12:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, March 26, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-12:*


*2x2x2:*

U R U2 F' U' R' U2 F R'
U' R U2 F U' R U2 F' R2
U2 F' R' F U' R U2 R F2
U2 R2 U F2 U R2
R2 U R U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U'
U' R' U F2 U' R2 F' U2
U' R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F'
U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2
F2 R U' F U' F2 U2 R U'
U2 F2 R' F U R2 F' R U
F' R2 U R' U F2 R2 U' R2
F R' F2 R U' R U2 F U2
F' R2 F' R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'
R' U F2 U F' U F2 R' F U
R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2
R2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U F
F2 U2 R U R' U R2 F' U'
U F R' F' U' R F' U'
U2 R' F R2 F' R2 U' R' U2
U' F R' F2 U R' F R' U2

*3x3x3:*

U2 B2 U B2 D F2 D B2 D' U' F2 R' U' B2 U' R2 U B' R F' D
U' F' L B U' B2 R D F' D R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2
L D B D R U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R B2 U2 R F2 R L2 D2 B2
L2 F' D' F B U R' F U' L' D2 R2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2
D' B2 D2 B R' B' U L D F B2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 U2 F' U2
F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D' B' L2 B U L F2 U F2
B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D2 F2 U' F' R' D2 F D R2 F2 L' B
L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' F R F D2 B' R D2 F L' U'
R U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R' D' U' B' R' F R' U F2 D' L
L' U2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 U2 L F2 U' F' L R U2 F' R2 D2 U L
L' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 B L D' F R F' U' F' U B2
D2 B R2 L' U2 B' U2 R' D' R2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2
F' D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 D L' B F' U F2 D' U'
U D L2 F2 R' U R' D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D'
L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 R' F D' U' R U' L2 F2 R F'
D U F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D F' U R B' L' D' R' D' B' F2
D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B D F' D R2 D' R2 B' F2 R'
B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' F2 U B R' D' U' F' R
L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B F L F R' U2 R' F U B U' R'
B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B' F2 R B' L F R2 B2 D U'

*4x4x4:*

L2 R2 D2 Uw Fw F D R Fw' U2 B' Uw R Fw2 F' L2 Fw L2 B Uw B2 Fw U2 R2 B F2 Rw2 F' L R' B Fw' Rw' F' D Uw' U2 R2 U Rw
Rw2 D L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L Fw' L Rw D Uw2 U R' B' L Uw B L2 U' Rw2 Uw' R' D2 U R' D2 R Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw B2
Uw2 Fw' D Rw' Uw U B Rw U' L2 Uw2 F L' Rw' D' R D' L2 Uw2 U R2 B' L2 Fw' D F L2 Rw' Fw' U L R Fw L2 R F' Uw2 L' R2 U
L2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw' D Fw L' R F2 Rw' Fw F2 R2 F2 R' B F R2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' U Fw Rw' R2 Fw R Fw' R' Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' R' D2 L D2 R'
D U B' U' Fw' Uw' L Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 U F Rw R2 Fw' L2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 D U2 F' D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' R
L U R' Uw' B2 D2 U R B2 Fw2 U' B' Uw2 Rw2 U' B Rw2 U Rw2 U B' F L' F2 D Uw' L Rw Fw' L' F D' Fw Rw D Uw2 F D' Uw' U2
Uw U R D' Uw2 B' D L' B2 R' D' U' Fw2 R2 F' D2 F' U' B2 F R' U2 B' Uw Rw2 R' Fw2 U L2 R' D L' U F' D U' Rw2 D2 Rw B2
D U Rw' R2 B2 Rw' D' Uw2 L2 Uw' F' Rw Uw2 L Rw' R' F' Uw2 L' R' D' Uw2 U Fw F' D' U Fw' F2 L' R B2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 L' Fw' Uw Fw2

*5x5x5:*

D L Bw D2 Rw2 Dw' U' F2 Dw R2 F2 U L2 R Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw Dw F Rw Bw Lw Bw L R' D Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' B2 Lw D F' L2 Dw' Uw B' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw Uw' Bw' Fw Dw' Uw L Bw' Rw' Bw'
Lw Dw U' Lw2 R2 Bw Fw Rw2 R2 Bw Dw' U' F' D' L B' Bw D' Dw L2 Rw R' Bw' Dw Uw2 U Bw' L2 D2 Uw2 Fw D Dw U' B2 Dw Fw2 R Uw' U' Bw R' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' R' Dw2 Lw Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D' Dw' Bw' Lw F2 D'
B' R Bw Rw D2 F L2 Bw' U' Fw2 Lw F' Dw' B2 L2 R Dw2 U' R' Bw2 D' Uw' L' Lw2 F' Uw F2 U2 Bw F2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' D' Lw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw B2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw2 U2 F2 U' Bw Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 D Rw' Dw Fw
Rw2 Dw' Fw U2 Bw D2 Dw L2 Rw2 D Dw B2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 Fw' L' B F' R2 Uw' Rw D' Bw D2 Dw L2 Rw D Dw2 B2 Fw D2 U' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' Uw Lw R B' Bw Dw Bw' Fw F2 Rw' Bw R' F D' Uw2 B Bw' F2

*8x8x8:*

U r2 3f2 d B 3u' 4u2 4f2 3f2 F2 U b2 r2 F r' L 3u2 r2 f' 3u B2 r 3r2 f2 u2 3d2 4f b2 B' u' 3b2 4u2 3b u 3u' 3b r' F' 3r2 4f b' 3f2 3r L B2 4u' F2 4f f' r' 3b2 l' 3r D2 u' r u l' F' 4f' 4r D r' f' l' 3r' f2 3l' B R b 3l U2 3u2 3f F2 3u 3l2 B2 F' R u' 3r' f' 3l' 3r2 d2 F 3u R2 4u 4r U2 L2 3l' l R2 3u B R r' 3d' 4f u 3u U2 f2 4f d 3r2 B 3u2 L2 3u2 L' 4u' r2 3d L' B

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R2 L' B' L B2 L' B' R D R2 F U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 D2
F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' D' F U B' F2 U' R F
U' F2 L F' B2 R' L' B' D' L' U F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D L2 D2
B2 L' F2 R D2 L' R' B2 F2 R F' U' F L D2 B' D' L2 B2 R2
U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B D2 F2 D B' D' L' F' D U'
U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L D R2 F' D2 B' U R2 D B2 F
B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 L' D' L R' D' U2 L' F' R2 D'
F2 U' D2 F' B' R' B' U D F' R F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2
F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R B2 L' D' R' U2 B2 F D R
F2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R U B' D L' B R U' R' U2
U2 B' L2 F' R2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' R D R U2 L D' F' D' U2 L
U2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 L R2 U2 R' U' L' B' F L F' D' F' R F2
F R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B R D B' F' U2 F2 U' R' U F'
R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R' B U' B D R' F L B2 U2
U' B' R' B' R2 U F R' U L' F2 U2 R D2 L D2 B2 D2 R L
B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B' L R2 U2 B2 D' L' R' D2
D2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 F' D2 B2 R2 U B U R' F' D'
R2 U2 B' U2 L B2 D' R U D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B2 U2
B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' B F L' U' L2 R' D B D' R'
D2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' B' L D F' D2 L' U F D2 F
F U' F' L2 D F2 R' U' D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2
R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U' L' D' F L2 B L' D' F' D2 U2
D2 F R U' L U' B2 D' R' L D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 D B2
R' L U' F2 R U' L' F' L B' L2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R2
F2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R F' L D B' L R2 F2 R B2
D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B' D2 B' F R' U' F' L D2 U
R U' F' L' D' R2 F' R F' D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U'
L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F U2 F' R U' B' D' U2 F2
U' F2 R D' L2 B' L D F R U2 L2 D2 R U2 R U2 L U2 R'
F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U L' D' F2 D F2 R' B' U' R2


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

Week 2012-12

3BLD
Accuracy: 10/20
*Mean of Best Five: 2:37.08*


Spoiler



1. 2:44.46 
2. DNF(3:40.05) 
3. *2:33.33 *
4. DNF(2:50.66) 
5. DNF(3:58.21) 
6. 2:47.87 
7. *2:38.53 * 
8. *2:35.02 * 
9. DNF(2:26.44) 
10. DNF(1:40.98) 
11. DNF(2:26.28) 
12. 2:50.66 
13. *2:31.97*
14. *2:46.56* 
15. 2:51.18 
16. DNF(2:54.02) 
17. DNF(3:04.19) 
18. 2:56.31 
19. DNF(1:58.60) 
20. DNF(2:43.85)


I keep memorizing an odd number of corners and an even number of edges...

MultiBLD
*Result: DNF (1/3, 13:16.88)*
One cube had two edges flipped, the other unsolved cube has two edges flipped and two corners twisted.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 21, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 45.90



Spoiler



*11/20*, mean: *49.52*
1. 50.08
2. DNF
3. *40.79* (lol scramble)
4. DNF
5. *47.88*
6. *49.38*
7. 55.19
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. DNF
11. 55.12
12. 50.11
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. *46.75*
16. DNF
17. 50.11
18. *44.70*
19. 54.59
20. DNF



Times are very good. Worse is with the accuracy : F

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 21/25, 56:48.49 [32:xx]
It no longer satisfies me.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 21, 2012)

BLD2 *28.39*, acc: 16/20

35.43, 35.25, *30.69*, DNF, 50.65, 33.50, 41.31, 38.94, *26.23*, 43.13, 33.65, 43.76, 35.58, *33.18*, DNF, DNF, *26.95*, *24.90*, DNF, 38.98

===========

BLD3 *1:34.37*, acc: 17/20

2:09.57, 2:07.02, *1:26.21*, 2:24.39, *1:43.71*, 2:10.26, DNF, 1:45.51, 2:04.48, 1:53.40, DNF, *1:35.87*, DNF, 1:54.44, *1:29.33*, 2:17.43, 2:18.12, 1:49.70, 1:49.84, *1:36.74*

3 - PB! Lol, accuracy is better than in 2x2x2

===========

BLD4 *7:55.22*, acc: 5/8

DNF, 9:11.09, DNF, 9:00.45, 9:11.48, *7:02.88*, *8:47.56*, DNF

6 - PB!

===========

BLD5 *18:14*, acc: 2/2

*18:14*, 20:56

1 - PB!

===========

Multi-BLD *8/13, 56:55*

2 twisted corners in 4 cubes, 3-cycle in corners in 1 cube.
Lame, I should pay more attention to corners, all errors were in execution.
Though the time is relatively good, maybe I will try 14 cubes next week


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 23, 2012)

3BLD: 2:24.18 YAY sub 2:30 
acc 5/7 (and nice accuracy also  )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2012)

*3x3 = 1:28.32* (13/20)
1:31.97, DNF, *1:29.34*, 3xDNF, 1:47.39, *1:26.97*, DNF, *1:31.12, 1:29.40,* 1:34.64, 1:40.26, 1:45.16, *1:24.76*, DNF, 1:54.47, 1:55.87, DNF, 2:54.77
Tired against the end, hard to recall memo.

*4x4 = 6:59.69* (5/8)
7:55.59, *7:38.84*, 8:25.60, DNF, DNF, *6:20.54*, DNF, 8:27.24
After the first three solves I had a success streak of ten 4x4BLD in a row .

*5x5 = DNF* (0/4 so far)
4xDNF  
Two very close and all rather fast. Bot no cigar.

@Jakob: very impressive 5x5, both here and in the weekly. 
Only Ville left who can match you, if he is still cubing.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 25, 2012)

*5BLD: 8:28.99*

DNF(Timer didn't started), DNF(11:09.68 - 2 centers), 8:28.99, DNF(Forgot big parts of the memo)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.77*
Accuracy: 20/20
Session average over all 20 solves: 23.97
Best single: 19.32
*19.54*, *20.05*, *20.33*, *19.60*, 31.05, 22.01, 26.15, 20.50, 24.09, 26.08, 20.80, 32.13, 26.84, 20.97, 24.06, 30.44, *19.32*, 21.72, 24.02, 29.72
Comment: So this was a significantly worse result than last week, but I'm much happier with it. 20/20 accuracy, and unbelievably consistent times. I think it's my best run of 2x2x2 BLD ever.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:21.62*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 1:12.80
1:36.54, 1:49.68, *1:12.80*, 1:48.96, DNF [2:00.54, 2E], *1:26.03*, 1:50.85, 1:37.08, *1:20.16*, 1:47.58, 1:45.70, 1:34.99, *1:24.86*, DNF [1:35.18, 3C], 1:33.03, 1:42.62, 1:28.50, 1:38.54, 1:29.76, *1:24.23*
Comment: Not bad, I guess; many of these were quite hard.

*4x4x4 BLD: 6:50.77*
Accuracy: 2/2
Best single: 6:48.29
6:48.29 [3:48], 6:53.25 [4:00]
Comment: Thought I'd just try to get a counting entry.

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:15:13.82, 37:40, 3mW 3oO]
Comment: Another fairly close miss.


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-12:*

*2x2x2*

 19.77 Mike Hughey
 28.39 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 45.90 Maskow
 1:21.62 Mike Hughey
 1:28.32 MatsBergsten
 1:34.37 DrKorbin
 2:24.18 tseitsei
 2:37.08 Skullush

*4x4x4*

 6:50.77 Mike Hughey
 6:59.69 MatsBergsten
 7:55.22 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 8:28.99 Jakube
 18:14 DrKorbin
 DNF MatsBergsten

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

21/25 = 17, 56:49 Maskow
 8/13 = 3, 56:55 DrKorbin
 DNF Skullush [1/3, 13:16.88]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2012)

*Week 2012-13:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, April 2, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-13:*


*2x2x2:*

R U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R'
U R F' R F' R U F' U2
R U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R' U2
R' F2 U2 R F' R F R2
R U2 F2 U R2 U F' U R2 U2
F R U' R2 F U' R2 U R
U R U2 R' U F' R F R U'
U F' R' U' R U2 R2 U' F'
F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' F2
F U R' F2 R F2 R U R'
R2 U' F2 U2 F' U R' U
F' R2 U F' U2 F' R' U R' U2
F R' F2 U R F R2 U
R F' U R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U'
F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 F R U'
R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R F R2 U'
F2 U' R U2 F U2 F' U F2 U'
U2 F2 R F' U' F U2
R F2 U' R' F2 U R F2 U
F U' F2 U R F2 R F' R2 U'

*3x3x3:*

B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 R F2 D2 R F' U R B F2 L2 R' F' D2 U'
F2 R' U' B U2 D' R2 L2 F B2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2
F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R' B U F' L2 F' U2 L F' R
R2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' F U B R' F' R F' D2 L2 U'
F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R F L U' B' F2 L2 R D
R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' L' U R F' D F D B2 U' R2
U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L' U' R B' L' D2 B2 U' R'
L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' U F R2 B' L' U R' D2 F'
U' L2 F R' U D' L U R' F U2 L2 U2 F D2 F U2 D2 L2
L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R F D2 B' U2 B2 R' U B
F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' D B' R2 D' U2 L B2 U L2
U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B' F' U' L' D2 F' R D2 R B F
B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B F2 L F2 U B' L' F2 R2
L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D R F2 D B F2 R D U
L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L R2 D U' F' D2 R B' F2 U
U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U L F' L R D L' F D2 F2 R'
F2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R' U B' R' U B L' D2 R U
L2 D B2 D B R2 L D2 B' L2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2
U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R' F U' L' U2 L D L D' R2
R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L B2 D' U2 L' U' B D' U F

*4x4x4:*

Uw' Rw2 Fw' U' Fw U2 Rw R' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' R D R2 Uw R' U2 R' U B2 F' Rw F R D' B2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 Uw' U' Rw' B' Fw2
U2 B2 Uw2 F R' B L' B F Rw2 U2 B R B' Uw2 B' Uw2 B' F L D' Uw' U2 Rw2 R F2 Uw F' U2 Fw' F Uw' L B' Fw2 R Uw2 U L2 U2
R2 Uw2 F' D2 B' F' Uw2 B' R2 Uw R' F2 U2 L R' F2 Rw' B L2 Rw' Uw Fw2 D' B2 Fw' D' U2 B L Uw2 U' L' F2 L2 Rw R Uw' U' Rw' Fw2
Fw D2 Uw2 U2 F2 D Fw Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 F2 Uw' R Fw F' D2 Rw B2 L R2 D F2 L D2 Fw2 Uw L R' B' Fw2 F' U2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw'
R Fw R' B Rw2 R U Fw2 F' Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F Rw' D' U2 Rw' B F R' B2 L2 Rw' U' B2 Uw' Rw F Rw2 R' Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw B2 Fw
B Fw2 D B Fw' L U B2 Rw' B' L Rw Fw2 R2 B2 Rw F2 U2 R Uw2 U2 Fw D' Rw Fw' F2 Uw' B D2 Uw B Fw' D2 Uw2 B' Uw' U' R2 Uw U
B F2 R' F2 Rw' Uw' F' R2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R' F2 L R2 U L2 F R Fw L' Rw2 Fw' L' Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 F D' L
B2 Fw L2 R2 Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 U' Fw F2 Uw' F' D' Uw Fw2 L' R2 B' Fw' L2 Fw Rw' Uw' U' Fw2 D2 U L2 Rw D Uw B Uw' U' L2 Rw' R2 F2 L2

*5x5x5:*

D' L Dw2 R2 Uw Rw Bw' L' Lw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Bw Dw' Fw Uw2 F' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw Rw' B' L Rw' F2 D' F Lw D U Bw2 D2 Dw' F2 Dw Fw2 F2 Lw' Dw Lw' Bw2 F2 Lw F' D Dw Fw Lw' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 Dw'
B Bw' F Rw2 D2 Uw Lw' B2 L2 B2 Fw F2 Uw' U R Bw D2 B Dw' F' Lw' D U2 Lw' B2 Bw' Uw L R D2 Dw2 R' Fw Rw B2 R' B' Bw' U2 B' Bw F2 Lw Rw' D B' Bw' Dw L2 D' L' Rw2 Dw Fw' D2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 L' Dw
R2 Fw' R' Bw' Dw2 Lw' B2 D' Dw2 U Fw2 L' F2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' Dw Lw' Rw' B' Bw Fw F' Dw' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 F' L Lw R D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 L Bw2 Fw' F' D2 Bw' L2 D Bw' Dw' Lw2 B Fw' Dw Uw2 U' Lw' D2 Dw' Lw' R2 D B
Lw' Bw Uw Bw2 Fw2 L R' B' U B D' Dw2 U' B F Dw F2 L Bw' Fw2 Uw' Bw' F2 L' U Lw2 U2 F U B' Bw' U Rw U2 L Dw' Bw F2 R' Dw U Rw Dw' U' R Bw Fw Dw Fw' L' Lw' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' U B2 D2 L2 Fw'

*8x8x8:*

3f' u' d2 R' 3r' r' B2 3f 4r f' D2 d' b' r D f' D' F' f2 B' U' 4r' 4f' 3r' 3f' u 4r' 3f2 U b 3d2 b' r2 3u2 U2 l L 4r2 4u b 4u' u 4f2 4r' 3u R' 3b' 3l' r' R' l 3f2 D' d' F2 R' r 4f2 F2 3u B2 3u' 3b' f D' R 3d2 3u' L 4u' R2 U2 4f2 3f2 L2 D' u' d2 F 3d' 3u r' L 3r l' B' r' u' d2 r' U2 3d 3u2 3f2 b2 r 3b U2 4u 3u D L 3f2 u2 3r2 4r D 3l b 3r' L' 4u2 3b' B2 3u' D 3b l' D 4f2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R D2 L2 B U' F U2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D
D2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F' L F' D L2 D' R D B' U F'
U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F L2 U R2 U F R' F2 L
B' D2 B' L D2 F' L F2 U' L' D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 D2
F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F R B2 L2 U' B2 L' D B R'
D B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D L' F U2 L2 D F' D R' D' U
F U' D' L2 U R' U' D2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 D'
R2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D R' F' U' F U L F2 L2
F U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 R D F' D U' B2 F' R'
L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' B U' F D' B' F' D2 L U2
F2 L2 B' F2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F D L2 F2 R2 B F2 L2 D L' U2
F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R B' U' L F' R B2 D' R2 D F'
L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U R' D' B' U R' B' F R2 U2
F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 F L2 F R2 U R' U' L F L' R U' F2
B2 R' B U B2 D2 L2 F' U2 R U R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2
B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B D R U' B D U2 L R2 U2 L
R D2 B2 R' B R F2 U' R' B L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U D F2 B2 L2
U' B D2 L' B2 L2 B D' B' U D2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2
U2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U' L' U F D2 U' B' R B L'
D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B U L' R' F L F' D B2 U
B2 R2 D2 R2 L U F' U R' D F2 R2 B R2 B L2 F D2 B R2 U2
B' U R D F D' F2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 D2 L2 U2
B2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R' U' B L B' F2 L2 F' D U F2
R' U L B2 U R' B R' F U D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U
L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L D2 L2 U R2 U L' D F U' L R
D2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U B' L' R2 B' U' B2 R B L'
U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L F' L D F' L' B' U' F L'
D F' U2 L2 U' L2 F' L' F' R B2 R' D2 R D2 B2 L' B2 L
U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 F U' F2 R B2 D U2 L' D2 U'
U2 L' D2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' D B D2 L' D R2 U L B' R2


----------



## Skullush (Mar 28, 2012)

Week 2012-13

3BLD
Accuracy: 12/20
*Mean of Best Five: 1:51.67*


Spoiler



1. *1:43.38* 
2. 2:10.95 
3. 2:44.21 
4. DNF(2:53.86) 
5. DNF(3:15.50) 
6. 2:22.83 
7. DNF(2:21.45) 
8. DNF(3:10.42) 
9. DNF(2:06.77) 
10. *1:56.94* 
11. 2:04.77 
12. *1:59.19* 
13. *1:51.26* 
14. 2:52.93 
15. 2:19.97 
16. DNF(2:37.54) 
17. DNF(1:27.30)
18. 2:32.14 
19. *1:47.57* 
20. DNF(2:26.15)


The 1:43 is PB.
The 1:27 DNF was heartbreaking... Forgot to apply parity after solving the corners. >_<
Five sub-2's is very nice though. I'm satisfied.

MultiBLD
*Result: 3/5, 32:53.53*
Kept forgetting the corners, I need to stop memorizing them visually If I wanna do more cubes.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 28, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 47.74



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Mean:* 51.13
*Best avg5:* 47.87
*Best avg12:* 52.06

1. 50.75
2. *48.58*
3. *48.61*
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. 51.74
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. 49.99
10. 53.93
11. 55.18
12. 54.45
13. *48.07*
14. 48.76
15. 52.12
16. *46.79*
17. *46.65*
18. 53.97
19. DNF
20. 57.30



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 22/25, 53:59.09 [29:30]
2x two twisted corners
1x I forgot part of the edges '-.-


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 28, 2012)

BLD2 *28:12*, acc: 19/20

*27.25*, 33.66, 35.25, 32.98, 36.46, 1:06.25, 36.34, 40.45, 45.70, DNF, 31.80, 42.31, 38.37, 35.71, *29.00*, 33.17, *24.92+*, *27.83*, *31.62*, 43.26

===========

BLD3 *1:19.61*, acc: 14/20

1:59.38, *1:13.72*, 1:37.63, DNF, 1:42.74, 1:37.81, 1:37.30, DNF, 2:41.88, *1:16.00*, DNF, *1:20.24*, *1:24.01*, 1:28.51, 1:59.63, DNF, DNF, 1:53.06, *1:24.09*, DNF

2 - PB!
Wow, changed my memo to audio for corners and images and stories for edges, and the time became lower (as well as accuracy  ).

===========

BLD4 *7:21.97*, acc: 4/8

*7:54.18*, *6:49.76*, DNF, 8:10.85, DNF, DNF, DNF, 11:18

2 - PB!

===========

BLD5 *DNF*, acc: 0/3

DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *12/13, 56:26*

Finally! I have beaten my PB, which was also my oficial PB (9/10)!
Two twisted corners on the 3rd cube (I just didn't notice yellow-green-red corner during memorization).


----------



## mycube (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll join this race, too 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.43
Accuracy: 11/20
Best Single: 29.75
Times:


Spoiler



*1. 30.16*
2. DNF(1:17.63) – two flipped corners
*3. 46.61*
*4. 48.06*
5. DNF(58.44) – two wrong corners
6. DNF(48.69) – two flipped corners.
7. DNF(1:24.75) – too much wrong
8. 48.28
9. 1:18.58
10. DNF(1:13.63) – two flipped corners
11. 57.61
12. DNF(47.65) – two flipped corners
13. 53.58
14. 57.11
15. DNF(1:10.28) – forgot half the cycle ^^
*16. 32.55 - lol*
17. DNF(58.94) – some flipped corners
18. 58.19
*19. 29.75* – first sub30 
20. DNF – did´t start after the memo because I wasn´t sure about it and it was too long, too


*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:58.62
Accuracy: 5/13
Best Single: 3:09.03
Times:


Spoiler



1. DNF(4:50.56) – still looked like scrambled 
2. *4:02.03* – Pb about 3 secounds 
3. DNF(4:49.55) – two wrong edges
4. DNF(4:22.65)
5. *4:25.59*
6. DNF(4:21.08) – four wrong edges
7. *4:04.19*
8. DNF(4:12.13)
9. *4:12.25* – very unsure memo but → success 
10. DNF(3:58.65) – two flipped edges and two wrong corners
11. DNF(3:38.50) – I was sure it would be an success but somewhere in the solve I did an cuberotation and i don´t know why.. -.-
12. *3:09.03 - wtf
13. DNF(4:53.47) – long memo and wrong exe

*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2012)

*3x3 = 1:20.97* (13/20)
2:03.01, 1:45.74, DNF, 1:42.28, 1:57.06, *1:20.94*, 1:46.59, 3xDNF, 1:51.11, 
DNF, *1:05.09, 1:19.09*, DNF, 1:44.25, DNF, 1:39.61, *1:32.44*, *1:27.30*
* rather good !*


----------



## Norbi (Apr 2, 2012)

2BLD:13/20
*33.66*, 49.83, 36.28, 1:03.33, 44.58, DNF(48.25), DNF(1:03.07), 43.34, 53.98, DNF(50.52), 45.23, *33.85*, DNF(45.42), DNF(33.82), *31.21*, *21.86*, DNF(44.67), *22.99*, 35.37, DNF(37.96)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 22.38*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 20.85
*21.88*, *23.21*, 24.64, 32.51, DNF [33.47, 2C], 34.10, 31.32, 32.74, 27.15, 26.92, 24.14, 26.95, *20.85*, 33.90, 34.99, *23.70*, *22.28*, 33.03, 32.29, 30.18
Comment: Pretty bad.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:30.25*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 1:26.74
*1:26.74, 1:34.48, 1:36.48, 1:27.52, 1:26.05*
Comment: No time this week, so I figured I'd just do the first five and stop. (There's always time for five 3x3x3 BLD solves! ) Not bad average, considering!

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:16:20.28, 40:39, 3oO 3iO]
Comment: Six pieces wrong again. Memo was slow, but execution was pretty fast.


* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-13:*

*2x2x2*

 22.38 Mike Hughey
 28.12 DrKorbin
 28.71 Norbi
 37.43 mycube

*3x3x3*

 47.74 Maskow
 1:19.61 DrKorbin
 1:20.97 MatsBergsten
 1:30.25 Mike Hughey
 1:51.67 Skullush
 3:58.62 mycube

*4x4x4*

 7:21.97 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 DNF DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

22/25 = 19, 53:59 Maskow
12/13 = 11, 56:26 DrKorbin
 3/5 = 1, 32:54 Skullush


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2012)

*Week 2012-14:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, April 9, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-14:*


*2x2x2:*

U F2 U F2 U' F R U' R
F R U' F R2 F' U F'
F U' F' U' F2 R2 U R' U2
U2 R' F' R' F R2 U2 F U'
F U2 R2 F U' F2 U' F2 R
U F' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R U'
U F' U F R U2 R2 F' R'
F R F U F2 U' F R' U'
U2 R2 F R' U2 F U2 R' F' U'
F U R' U' F R2 U F' R2 U2
R2 U2 F R F R U2 R
R F' R2 F U' R' F2 R2
U' R U R F R' F2 U2
R2 U' F U2 F R' F
U F2 R' U F2 U F2 R' U2
R' U R2 U F' U' R2 U' R2
R' F2 R U' R2 F' R U2 R2
R F' U2 F R2 U F2 U
F' U' F2 U R2 F' R U' R' U'
U2 R F' U R2 U F R F2 U'

*3x3x3:*

R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 B' D' F' D2 U2 L F L B2 D U2
F2 R U2 R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 B L' R U F' U2 L U2 B R
U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R B D' F' U R B2 R B' F'
B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U' B U' B2 D' B L' B R
U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B' R D2 F D' U' B2 R2 U R2
F2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B R2 B' U2 F' R' B L' F2 D2 U R' D L' R
U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R B' U B' F U2 F2 R' U F' U'
U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F D' L F D B L' R D2 U
U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 B2 F2 D' B R U' F2 D B D' L F2
B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U F2 L2 F' L' R' F R2 D' L R' B2 U'
U L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F L' D' U' R D2 R' B' R2 B2
R D2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R F B' D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2
R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F L B2 F' D L' B L2 D2 R'
L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D U' B' R D L' B2 D2 U2 F' D2
D U' B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 U F D F2 D L' B R2 U B' R2
B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D F' U2 L F2 R D F2 D2 L2
F2 D2 F U2 R' F B' L' U' B U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F2 B2
R' U D' R' U2 L' F' L2 D R2 L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2
D L' D2 F U' R' D' B' U R D2 F R2 F R2 U2 F U2 R2 F U2
D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L F2 D' R B' L D' F' L2 U2

*4x4x4:*

L2 D' F Uw R2 Fw' F' Uw' L' R Fw Rw' Uw2 U2 B Fw F2 L Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B' F2 Uw U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D Rw D Fw' L' Rw B2 Rw' Fw L
Rw D Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 R' Uw' U' B2 F Uw2 R2 Uw F' Rw R2 D' B2 Fw F' L' R' Uw Rw2 B' Uw U F' Uw L2 Rw' B' Rw Uw2 U' L2 B2 F R2
Fw' R D2 Rw D Uw L' B U2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw L' Rw Uw2 Fw' F' D Uw' U Fw D2 Fw2 R Fw' R2 Fw F2 D' F D' R2 F' D L Uw2 B L'
B' Fw Uw' F Rw' U Rw' B' D U' B Rw2 Fw' U B' F' D2 F D Uw' U2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw U2 L2 U2 F L2 D Uw' Fw L' Rw U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 U
R' U Rw' D' Rw2 B Uw2 F R2 U2 Fw' D' B Uw2 B2 D' L2 Uw U2 R B L2 F' D B2 Fw2 D2 B' D L' Fw L2 B2 L Fw U2 Fw D' F' D2
Uw Fw D2 U F2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw' B' Uw L' D2 Uw L2 R D Uw U B' F2 L2 Rw U B2 Uw Rw B L B' Fw L2 B' Rw Fw2 Uw' U R2 D' B2
U' Fw2 L2 R2 Fw2 D' U' B2 Rw' U' Rw2 Uw B Fw' F2 L2 D' Uw B Uw2 U Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw R' Fw2 F' Uw2 L R2 D Uw U2 F Rw U2 Rw2 Fw
D2 R F2 R' U' Rw' F Uw Fw Rw2 Uw Fw2 D U' F D2 L2 Uw' F' Rw2 U2 R' F2 U Fw2 U' R2 D U Fw Uw2 L2 Fw' F D2 Uw' R2 D' R2 B'

*5x5x5:*

F2 Uw' B R D2 F' D Lw2 R Bw F Lw' Fw Lw2 Rw Uw' L Rw' B' Fw2 L Fw' F Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Bw' L' B2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F' D' U2 Fw' R2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 L D B2 Bw' R' B Fw F2 U Fw2
Lw2 Rw Uw U L2 D Fw2 Rw' D2 Dw Bw' D2 U2 Lw2 Rw B R2 Bw Uw Lw Bw2 Lw R2 Bw Dw' Uw2 L' R2 D2 Dw2 F2 Uw L2 Rw2 R Bw2 L' Fw' D' Uw2 B Bw U2 Bw' Fw' F' D' L2 Rw2 U2 Bw Uw Bw2 L Lw2 R' B' Bw Uw2 R
Rw2 Bw2 L D U' L2 B' Bw2 Lw Uw B' Bw' D2 U' Bw2 L' Lw R Uw Bw' Fw Uw' L2 Lw Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D' Uw F Lw Rw R Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw Bw2 D' U F2 U R2 Uw' F' Lw D' Uw U Bw F2 D2 Uw' Lw' Dw U Fw U' R
Uw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' D' B2 Lw2 R' Dw' Fw2 Uw' L' Bw2 Fw2 L U Bw D2 Bw' D' Dw' L F2 R' Uw2 B2 F' D U Fw2 Lw2 F' D2 F R Bw2 F Dw2 B Rw2 Fw' D' Dw' Uw Fw2 Lw2 R' Uw F D' Lw R2 Bw' Fw Lw2 R' B' U' F' U

*8x8x8:*

F' b2 4f' 4r 4u' L2 d2 r2 3d u2 l' 4r' U F r 3b 4r2 D2 f2 3d2 4u 3u2 D2 L l' r2 u2 L2 F2 3r' 3f' D2 4r' 4u2 d2 U 3r' L' r2 f l 4u' B' F' 4r2 3b 3f' u' l2 d' 4f2 U B' r' 3l2 4r' 3d' R 3b2 f2 U2 r' 3l U' R2 b2 4f 3u 3f' 3b2 B2 l f L2 4f' f2 L b2 L' r' 3l' f' B2 u2 3l' 3f L' 3r2 3u U 4u2 3b' d2 U 3u2 L' R u' 4r2 3u2 r L 3b D r l 3r2 4r2 R' d' r' R 4u' r2 R2 3l U 3l' B d

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

F2 D2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 U' F2 L' R B' R F D2 F' D'
L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 U2 L U' F2 L2 U2 L D2 F D L2
F2 L B2 R' D2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' D B2 F2 D' U2 F' U' F' L F'
L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R' D R U' L' R' B R' F
R F' D' R' F U2 D' F B2 R' U L2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 U
R' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 B F' L' U F2 R' D2 R' F2
F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F R B U2 L2 D R' U B2 D'
F R2 F R2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 F R' D' R U2 L2 D L' U' R2 F'
F D2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L R U' R' D2 U L' F R2
B2 R2 U R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B' F' U' L' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R
R2 F2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 R B F L' D' U' F2 L' D2 L2 F'
L' U2 L U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L B2 F U' B2 U B2 L' R2 F L'
U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 R' B D U2 F L' F2 L2 F2 R'
B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 U' L B'
R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B U F2 R2 B' D B2 U2 R2
L2 U2 F L2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 L' B2 F' L' U B2 L' D' U' R'
U' B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 D F R U' B F' R' D B U L' U2
L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 D' F' R U2 R' B U' R2 F L2 U
D2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F D2 U2 L' B' D' R' D2 B2 R D' B' U'
U L' F2 L F2 R2 B U' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2
F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 D F L D' F' R2 F R2 D' F U'
F D2 U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R D B2 D2 U' B L2 F2 D F2
B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 L2 U' F' U' R D' B' U2 B2 F2
L' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R' B D L B2 D' F2 U
B2 L B2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U B F2 U B2 L F' R'
B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L F L' U' R2 B2 D' B R U
U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L B F U' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D
D L2 F2 D' U F2 R2 D F2 U2 L D B' F R U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U'
D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 U' F' D U R2
B R U' D F2 L2 U2 B D L U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 4, 2012)

BLD2 *29.68*, acc: 13/20

DNF, DNF, 40.49, *29.10*, 34.00, *26.72*, 32.44, 31.86, DNF, DNF, *31.33*, DNF, 34.12, 34.11, *31.03*, DNF, 46.11, *30.22*, 33.54, DNF

===========

BLD3 *1:33.08*, acc: 15/20

*1:30.49*, DNF, *1:45.83*, *1:40.99*, 1:52.08, 2:32.04, DNF, 1:56.84, *1:26.24*, 2:13.93, DNF, 2:20.07, 2:12.69, DNF, 1:55.95, *1:21.84*, 1:47.76, DNF, 1:53.30, 2:01.22

===========

BLD4 *6:44.58*, acc: 7/8

*6:46.46*, *6:42.69*, 7:35.10, 7:10.54, 8:45.13, 8:17.22, 7:40.84, DNF (c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!)

1 - PB! (memo 3:00)
2 - New PB!  (memo ~3:20)

===========

BLD5 *14:45*, acc: 2/4

DNF, DNF, 21:47, *14:45*

The last scramble is a bit lucky. PB!

===========

Multi-BLD *11/14, 55:53*

Two edges flipped on the 4th cube (exec error), two corners twisted on the 9th cube (exec error), and the 8th cube was completly messed up.
Memorization: 36:00.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 4, 2012)

*3x3x3:* 49.47


Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 10/20 (DNF day : D)
*Session mean:* 53.53
*Memorization time avg:* 18.1
*Solve time avg:* 35.43 [TuRBo/Old Pochmann]

*1. 50.40 [memo 16]*
2. DNF
3. 53.33 [21]
*4. 47.81 [16]*
5. 1:06.80 [23]
6. 1:00.01 [22]
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. 55.18 [16]
11. DNF
*12. 49.25 [15]*
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. DNF
16. DNF
*17. 50.66 [20]*
18. DNF
19. 52.58 [17]
*20. 49.24 [15]*



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 24/25, 53:06.55 [30:52]
I forgot about parity...


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I will join this race, too 

*3x3:*
mean of 5 best(mean of 4 finished  ): *12:77.71*


Spoiler



acc: 4/12

1. 14:01.54
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. 13:46.25 (at last!  )
10. 12:29.79 (sth new - two in a row!  I was at half of execution when my cat sat on my legs and my brother came into my room and started talking to me but I did it!  ) 
11. 11:33.27
12. DNF


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm back  I really didn't have time to solve cubes recently  I hope, now I will be able to participate in this competition.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:10.20*
1:31.60, 1:18.08, DNF(1:38.68), DNF(1:25.65), 1:26.07, 1:24.00, *1:11.20*, 1:41.10, *1:05.94*, 1:33.71, *1:13.70*, *1:13.27*, DNF(1:46.24), 1:19.39, 2:10.06, 1:21.25, 1:24.75, *1:06.89*, DNF(1:37.09), DNF(1:28.12)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.97*
DNF(26.78), 23.54, 26.25, *21.84*, 28.87, 40.38, 27.19, 23.34, *19.19*, 26.05, 30.34, DNF(23.17), 24.01, 30.61, *21.25*, DNF(4.57), 27.76, 22.79, *21.27*, *21.28*
4.57 DNF was about 12.xx succesful solve, I just accidently stopped the timer after memorization. In general times are not very good.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 9, 2012)

Week 2012-14

3BLD
Accuracy: 12/20
*Mean of Best Five: 2:08.05*


Spoiler



1. DNF(2:37.58) 
2. 2:49.27 
*3. 2:14.59 
4. 1:57.84 *
5. DNF(2:04.85) 
*6. 2:09.77 *
7. 2:16.05 
8. 2:56.01 
*9. 2:08.49 * 
10. 3:05.59 
11. DNF(1:49.18) 
12. 2:42.18 
13. DNF(4:10.46) 
14. 2:21.65 
15. DNF(2:26.24) 
16. DNF(2:36.63) 
17. DNF(2:34.16) 
18. DNF(5:26.86) 
*19. 2:09.56 *
20. 2:51.67


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 9, 2012)

3BLD 3/3


Spoiler



1:21.97, 1:18.85, 1:11.15


will do more solves when I find some free time. 
method: M2/OP


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2012)

*2x2 = 38.18* 5/5 (I dislike 2x2)


Spoiler



time, memo
33.78[11.62], 46.23[13.28], 43.01[27.22], 33.56[14.77], 37.74[18.06]


*3x3 = 1:36.54* only 7/20


Spoiler



time, memo, # errs (ok = 0)
02:07.57	61	0
01:30.28	44	0
02:10.81	45	1
01:35.74	31	1
02:13.53	52	3
01:46.02	37	1
01:33.38	36	0
01:33.92	38	5
01:46.37	47	1
02:06.25	51	3
01:45.21	28	2
01:51.35	39	4
01:55.37	55	0
01:49.17	46	0
02:22.85	38	5
01:35.55	33	0
02:07.77	37	1
01:33.78	35	2
01:34.31	26	0
01:50.20	37	1


*4x4 = 6:21.90* 2/4
Splendid times all four
5:27.42 (dnf, 2c), 6:37.20 (dnf, bad), *6:42.30, 6:01.49*

*5x5 = 15:34.17 * 1/3
15:00 (dnf), 13:30 (dnf), 15:34.17 (9:40)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.03*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 14.07
27.52, 33.21, *21.02*, 27.63, 33.89, *21.36*, 24.18, *21.16*, *22.53*, 26.33, DNF [27.53, 7C], 27.49, 22.90, 27.04, 39.12, *14.07*, 24.58, DNF [40.55, 7C], 27.05, 27.64
Comment: Not very good.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.28*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:09.12
1:35.65, 1:43.16, DNF [1:33.88, 3E], 1:19.20, DNF [2:23.75, 3E], DNF [1:34.32, 2E], 1:24.57, 2:28.81, 1:35.58, *1:09.12*, *1:17.05*, 1:39.73, *1:16.97*, 1:09.70, *1:16.38*, DNF [3:09.07, 3C], *1:16.87*, 1:33.53, 1:43.88, 1:34.18
Comment: I'm pretty badly out of practice (terrible accuracy), but at least I had five pretty fast solves!

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:12:00.73, 36:45, 4mW 4iW 8iX 8mX 18iO 6mO 8oO]
Comment: A little faster still. Lots of pieces wrong, but they can almost all be accounted for by a single slice turn where I turned the wrong slice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-14:*

*2x2x2*

 20.03 Mike Hughey
 20.97 Anton Rostovikov
 29.68 DrKorbin
 38.18 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 49.47 Maskow
 1:10.20 Anton Rostovikov
 1:15.28 Mike Hughey
 1:33.08 DrKorbin
 1:36.54 MatsBergsten
 2:08.05 Skullush
12:77.71 arcio1

*4x4x4*

 6:21.90 MatsBergsten
 6:44.58 DrKorbin

*5x5x5*

 14:45 DrKorbin
15:34.17 MatsBergsten

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

24/25 = 23, 53:06 Maskow
11/14 = 8, 55:53 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

*Week 2012-15:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, April 16, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-15:*


*2x2x2:*

R' U2 F' R F' R F2 U R'
F' R' U F' U F' U2 F2 R'
F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U F R2 U'
U2 R2 F2 R U' R' F R2 U2
R' U2 F U' F2 R F' U2 R2
R F' U F' R2 F2 R' F2 U
F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F'
U2 R F' U2 R F R U'
F2 U2 F' U F' U' F2 U
U F R2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2
R2 F2 R F R2 U' F' R' U'
F' R2 U R' F R' F' R F2
F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U' R U'
R2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R2
U2 R U R2 F2 R' U' F U2
R' F U' F2 R F U2
U' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 R'
R2 F' R' U F2 R F' U' R'
F R' F2 U R' U2 R
F R' U R2 U R2 U' R U

*3x3x3:*

U2 D2 L' B' L U' R' L D' L B' D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F D2 R2 F2
U R2 F' D F R D' B2 U' L' B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B'
B2 L2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 R U' L F' D2 F2 U' B' U'
B2 R U2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L D2 L' B' U2 F L2 U2 R' U' L' B2 D'
B2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B' D2 F D L U L' R D' R2
U2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' D U L2 F D' L2 U F L' U'
L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 F' D L2 F R' D' L D2 L' U' B2
F L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 D F U' L' R2
L U2 F' L F2 U R' U' D' B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 R'
R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 B2 D L' D' B R' D
B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' L' D B' L R' B2 U L2 B D
F' D2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L F U R U L U' F D' B2
F2 R' L B2 L2 U F L' D' R' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2
L' U' F2 L F' B2 L2 U2 R F U2 B U2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 B'
F2 R2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L R2 D' R2 B F' D2 F D F
U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L' R D' R2 U L' B U' L' B
B2 R U2 L F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 B' F U' R2 F' L' B'
R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L D2 B F2 D' F' L U' R' D2 R2 F2
B R2 U2 B R2 D2 F D2 B F2 D' F' L' B D L2 R F2 U2
B2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' D2 L D' U' F' L' R'

*4x4x4:*

L' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw' F' D' F L2 Uw' B D2 R Fw Uw' U L2 R' Fw2 L Fw' Uw' U B' Rw' F' U' B' Fw R2 B Fw F R' Uw2 U B2 R' D Rw
B2 R D2 L F' L' Rw' Uw U2 Rw' R F' L2 B2 L2 B F' L2 Rw D R' D U B2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw L Rw F2 Uw2 L D U' L2 B2 L Fw Rw2
L F' Uw2 U F Rw' B F2 L U R2 U' R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw F Uw2 U' Rw R D' B Uw' Fw D Fw2 Uw U' L2 F' Uw2 Fw D L R2 U' Fw R'
B' Fw2 F Uw' U2 L2 R F' D2 R2 F U' B2 Fw2 R D' Fw Uw' B' R2 D2 B Fw D2 Uw2 U' B' D Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 Fw' F R' U2 Rw' B F
Rw2 D U2 Rw' Uw U' B Uw2 U' B' R Fw2 F2 D2 L Rw2 D' B Uw' L Rw2 B2 D Fw U F2 U' Rw R2 F' L2 R' B F2 U' F D Rw' Uw U2
Rw2 F U' B Fw Rw2 F Uw' U' R' Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw' B F2 Uw B' D2 L' Rw B D' Fw' D Uw' U Rw R' F' D2 R' B' Fw2 L' U L2 Rw2 Fw2 D
Fw' U Rw Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' D' Uw2 Rw2 U' F Rw D' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw U' F2 L' R2 D' U2 Fw L' Fw' R2 F Uw' F' R U' B U' B2 R' B2 F Rw
R U' F' D' F' Rw' Fw' L Rw2 B' F D Uw U' R' Uw2 Rw' U F L2 D2 L' B2 Fw D' Fw' L' B' U' L2 R' Fw' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B D' U2

*5x5x5:*

L' R U B Uw2 L Bw' U' L' R F Lw' Rw' R D' Bw F U Rw R' B F2 Uw' R2 B Fw Uw' F2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 R F R F' Rw2 Bw' Uw' U' L' Fw U2 B' Rw2 B2 R Dw' Uw B' D Dw2 U2 B' Bw Lw2 D Uw2 U B2 Bw
Bw D Uw' F' L2 B Bw Fw L' Rw R B2 Bw2 F D U2 F L2 B F D2 Dw U' R' U B' Fw U Lw2 Uw Lw2 R' Uw' R' B' Bw' Uw2 Fw F' L' Lw2 R' D Uw' U2 R B2 Bw' Fw F2 Uw' U2 R2 U2 R2 Fw Uw' Lw' Bw Fw2
D2 Uw2 L R' Dw' Fw2 Uw Bw' F2 R' Dw' B U2 R2 U F R' F Lw Rw Dw F2 L2 R2 U Lw R2 Dw' L2 F' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 B' D' Dw Uw U' Lw' Bw Dw' Rw2 F2 Lw' Fw' D2 U' Rw2 Bw' D F2 U Bw2 Lw D2 F Lw Uw2
Fw' U2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 B U2 Fw2 D' Dw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 L2 Dw2 Fw L Lw Rw2 R D' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R D2 B Fw' D R2 U2 B' R' Dw' R2 U2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 B' U Fw Rw D2 B' F2 Uw U2 F' Lw Rw U B2 Bw2 F' Uw F

*8x8x8:*

3l2 4r2 3b U r2 3l 4r f 3r2 3f2 3l 3b 4f 4u 3f' d2 l B L r u' F' 3d2 F2 B' 3r' 3f D2 4r' F R l' 4r2 U2 3f' 4u2 r' R' 3f2 U' B2 D l2 r2 L' 4u2 3u 3b2 U2 3d 4r u 4f' 4r' 4u b 4f U 4f 3u' 3b' f r2 3b2 3u2 L' 3d l2 3u' 4f' U' 3r' F2 f 3r' 4r2 4u' 4r 3b f2 D' U 3l R2 F' 3u2 B2 3d F U' L' R' 4f' l2 3u' 3d' l' 4r2 r' R' D' r F 3r' R' D2 4r r2 d2 U2 3b2 D' 3u 4r R l r 4u' B 3f'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D' L' U2 R' B' D F L U' B' D'
R2 F' U R2 D B' R' F2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D F2 U B2 L2
L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' R' B2 U' R B D2 U2 L2 U'
F2 U2 L B2 L B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 U B' L B2 D2 F D' B2 F2 L
F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R B2 D F2 U2 R' F U' R' D
D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B' L B2 F' D L' R F U R
F U2 R' U L' B R2 F U B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 D2 B'
L' B' R' U' F2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' B2 D2 B2
R' L F B R2 U L' F' B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2
B2 D2 L B2 L F2 L2 R' U2 B D F U' L2 D2 B' U L'
L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' D' L F R U' L2 R' F L
B F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 R2 F' L' D2 F R F' R B' F2 U' F'
U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R' F2 U' B2 D F' D' U L2 F
B2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L U F' R F2 R2 D L2 F L' B2
R U' F2 R F L' D L B' U D2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2
F U D F2 R U2 L' D2 F' D' B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F B
U2 L F2 L F2 L B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' L' B R U' B2 F' D U' F'
U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 R B' R U F R2 B2 R' U' R'
L2 U2 F2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D' R D' F D' F2 R D2 F L F D2
D2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D L' R B2 U F' R U L'
F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L' U B' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B' R2
B R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F' R U L R2 B' F2 U' L' F L'
R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B L2 R U' L2 R D L B2 R' U'
L D2 R B2 U2 L B2 L B2 F2 D2 B D2 U L2 U2 L' U2 B L'
D2 U2 B' F' L2 B' U2 B D2 U2 F2 R' D' B R' D2 L U2 B' D2 F2
F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' U L B D R' U2 L
F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U F U L R' B' D' U F2 U L2 U
F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U F' L U B F R' U2 F2 L2 F'
R2 B' R2 F' R F' U2 R' D2 R D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2
R' U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L R B D F2 R' U F2 D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been neglecting this race for too long...

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:20.89, DNF, DNF = DNF
accuracy: 1/5
2nd and 5th scramble should have been succes... 2nd had so little to solve, on 5th I memo'd the very last edge wrong: 2 flipped edges


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 10, 2012)

BLD2 *23.35*, acc: 17/20

33.74, *26.42*, 31.13, 31.45, 38.90, DNF, 30.16, 34.71, *24.39*, DNF, 32.45, 31.88, *21.34*, 28.19, 28.78, 30.00, 35.22, *21.44*, DNF, *23.16*

===========

BLD3 *1:15.67*, acc: 13/20

DNF, 1:44.40, 1:25.91, DNF, 1:41.98, 1:28.52, 1:24.75, *1:13.71*, 1:28.39, DNF, DNF, 1:48.51, DNF, *1:23.90*, DNF, DNF, *1:11.48*, *1:15.23*, *1:14.05*, 1:37.81

Pretty good for me.

8 - PB (beaten my previous PB by 0.01 )
17 - new PB

===========

BLD4 *6:34.46*, acc: 6/8

*6:24.93*, 10:45, 8:03.04, DNF, *6:43.99*, 10:08, 9:11.73, DNF

1 - PB!
I forget images sometimes because of short review, that's why the range of times is so large 

===========

BLD5 *15:19*, acc: 2/4

DNF, 18:30, DNF, *15:19*

===========

Multi-BLD *12/15, 59:53*
Forgot the very first word from the 1st cube;
4-cycle in edges and corners in the 8th cube;
some edges messed in the last cube (forgot to undo the setup move)


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 11, 2012)

2BLD mean: *7.43*, cubes solved: 16/20
15.05+ 12.46+ 10.88+ 13.09+ 12.94+ 10.97+ DNF 9.44+ 11.46 11.75+ DNF 20.00+ *8.09* *8.15* 17.53+ DNF *5.68* *8.34* *6.88* DNF
---------
3BLD mean:
---------
4BLD mean: *18:49.16*, cubes solved: 4/7
21:04.89 19:28.70 DNF *19:25.84* DNF DNF *18:12.48*


----------



## Maskow (Apr 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 45.86


Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 11/20
*Session mean:* 51.09
*Best avg5:* 48.21
*Memorization time avg:* ~19.14
*Solve time avg:* ~31.95 [TuRBo/Old Pochmann]

1. DNF [56.09/memo 19]
2. DNF [51.98/18]
3. DNF [53.77/19.5]
4. DNF [59.89/22.5]
5. DNF [47.58/16.5]
6. DNF [55.36/19.5]
7. 55.19 [19.5]
8. DNF [1:00.62/16.5]
9. 53.69 [19]
10. 56.78 [20.5]
11. 1:01.23 [23.5]
12. 56.78 [18.5]
*13. 48.23 [19]**
14. 41.33 [15.5]*
*15. 48.45 [19.5]*
16. DNF [46.14/12, lol]
*17. 47.94 [21]*
18. 49.02 [19]
*19. 43.36 [15.5]*
20. DNF [50.31/17.5]

I'm terrible sleepy so it isn't bad : D
Only problem was with the accuracy at the beginning.



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 12/15, 28:28.03 [16:40]
My accuracy isn't satisfactory. 3x two twisted corners, lol.
But why only 15?
I have a little break before I will try 27


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Apr 14, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 17.48* acc 18/20
28.30, 25.26, 24.51, *17.53+*, 26.55, *17.84*, 22.06, 24.87, *18.50*, 23.23, DNF(23.55), 26.79, 28.71, *16.23*, 27.46, 22.90, *17.30*, 21.37, 22.11, DNF(25.19)
Session mean: 22.86, that is pretty normal for me.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:09.49* acc 13/20
*1:03.00*, DNF, *1:17.56*, 1:25.55, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:02.75, *1:08.00*, DNF, 1:36.97, 1:24.67, 1:23.32, *1:08.96*, *1:09.94*, 1:32.70, 1:24.13, DNF, DNF, 1:22.62
Bad times, bad accuracy.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2012)

*2x2 BLD = 28.25* 8/10


Spoiler



26.31[8.68], 39.96[14.50], 26.89[10.98], 27.01[9.16], DNF(38.53)[9.78], 32.23[9.34], 33.21[11.09], 28.81[9.11], 47.06[11.78], DNF(39.16)[11.92]


*3x3 BLD = 1:29.87* aarrrgh, only 6/20. 
Cant understand why I dnf so much even if I try to go faster than I really master.
7xDNF, *1:23.69, 1:34.69*, 4xDNF, *1:22.90*, 1:41.33, DNF, *1:37.62, 1:30.46*, 2xDNF

*4x4 BLD = 7:05.80* 2/3 (so far)
*6:09.58, 8:01.91* (hard to memo!), DNF

*5x5 BLD = 12:13.00* 1/1 
Wow, this is a PB, memo 6:35


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.46*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 18.66
31.31, 23.91, 28.65, 25.15, 32.34, 37.52, 26.21, DNF [26.27, 3C], *22.33*, *21.06*, 39.19, *18.68*, *21.59*, 37.58, 34.02, 26.97, 26.41, 25.88, *18.66*, DNF [24.31, 2C]
Comment: Pretty bad again.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:25.51*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:13.95
DNF [1:30.68, 3C], 1:48.63, 1:47.98, 2:15.04, 1:54.22, *1:31.71*, 1:44.45, *1:25.80*, 1:48.66, 1:53.79, 1:39.54, 1:41.29, 1:39.72, *1:21.10*, DNF [2:34.34, 2C 2E], 1:52.69, DNF [1:25.43, 3E], *1:13.95*, DNF [1:31.06, 3E], *1:35.03*
Comment: Wow, 10 seconds worse than last week. Thoroughly awful.

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:18:01.48, 42:04, 4C 12oW 12mW 12iW 8oX 10mX 16iX 16oO 20mO 22iO]
Comment: Far and away my worst attempt yet. A little better than half solved.  No idea what I did wrong.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques

Edit: Wow, Mats, nice result on that 5x5x5!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-15:*

*2x2x2*

 7.43 NSKuber
 17.48 Anton Rostovikov
 20.46 Mike Hughey
 23.35 DrKorbin
 28.25 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 45.86 Maskow
 1:09.49 Anton Rostovikov
 1:15.67 DrKorbin
 1:25.51 Mike Hughey
 1:29.87 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice

*4x4x4*

 6:34.46 DrKorbin
 7:05.80 MatsBergsten
18:49.16 NSKuber

*5x5x5*

12:13.00 MatsBergsten
 15:19 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

12/15 = 9, 28:28 Maskow
12/15 = 9, 59:53 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2012)

*Week 2012-16:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, April 23, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-16:*


*2x2x2:*

U R F' R F' R' F2
F2 U R U F2 R2 U F' U'
U2 R' U2 F' R'
R' U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R'
U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F U'
R2 F' R F' R' F R' F2 R' U'
R' F2 R F' R' F2 U F' U2
R' U' F U F U R' U R'
U2 F U' R F R U2 F' R
R U2 R' U F2 U' R U'
U R U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F2
R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U'
U R2 F' U R' U F' R2
U F2 R F2 R U R2 F' U2
F' U2 R2 U F' U F2 U' R' U'
F2 R F' R' F U2 R U' F'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F'
U F R' F2 R U R2 F' U2
U' R2 F R' U' F2 U R' F R'
F2 R2 F' R F U'

*3x3x3:*

R D2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' U' L' D R U2 B' D' U F
L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B L F2 D' R' B' D'
B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F L' D2 L2 B' F D L' D R2
D' L' B' R2 L F2 L' F' U2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D B2 R2 L2
L2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R U B D' R' D U R2 F U
F2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F L' U R' U B R U L' R F
D2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 B U' R2 B F D2 U F2 D'
D2 B' U2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F D L2 B D R U B R2 B2 L'
D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U' L D2 F D2 R' B' L D
F2 L' R' D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 R B' U' L' B D2 R'
D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U B D B2 D' B2 R D B' R2 U'
F' R F U' D2 R D L2 F U2 R D2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2
B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B D B' L' B F2 R2 D' L2 R
B R2 B' L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D L' B U' L
D2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 U B2 D R2 U2 F L U B R' F L F R' D
D R B U2 B' U2 L D2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U'
R2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R' B' R' U L2 B2 R' D' L2
B U2 B U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' U B' D' B' L2 F' U2 L D2
D2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 L D U2 R2 F' D' R B D' U'
B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B D L' R' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B R2

*4x4x4:*

Uw' Fw' R2 D Uw2 U' L' B2 Uw2 B' Rw' B U2 R U B F2 D Uw2 F L' B Uw U' R F Rw' D Uw' B' Rw2 D2 L2 D2 B' Fw' D2 B R2 D
B' Rw2 U L Rw U R2 B F2 R' B L2 R2 F2 R' B' Fw2 F2 R Uw Fw2 U' R F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw U2 R D U' B' F2 L' U R'
L' U' B2 F2 U' B2 Fw2 L R2 B' F' L D2 L' F Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 D2 L2 R2 U2 Rw Fw F Rw2 D2 F Rw B2 Fw' L' R Uw' B2 L2 F2
Fw' L' F U B F Uw2 B R B2 D' F' D U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Rw D Uw2 R D Fw' Rw2 Uw L2 F R2 F2 Uw B' Fw L' D B F' Rw U' Rw2
Rw Uw2 U' Fw2 L' R2 U Rw R2 Fw2 Rw' R Fw2 F R2 Uw' Rw' R B U' B' Fw2 F D' Uw2 U' Fw2 U F2 D' Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw Fw R U'
F L D2 L2 R' D' U Rw2 B Uw' Rw D2 Uw' F' D2 Uw' Fw Rw D2 Rw R' Fw' D Rw R' U' F Rw B' L2 Uw B D2 B' L' Rw2 B Uw' R2 U'
Rw2 Uw L2 D2 Uw' L Uw' U2 R B' Rw' F' L' Fw D' L2 B L' R' Uw2 R F Uw L' D2 Fw' L' Rw2 U' L' Fw2 F D2 Fw' F2 D2 U' B2 U B2
Rw2 U Fw' F2 L' R' Fw' L' D2 F2 L2 R Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' L' F2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 D' F' L B F Rw' R2 B2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw2 F' R B Fw'

*5x5x5:*

B' Bw2 D U B' D R Bw2 L Bw D' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw Rw Uw2 U Lw' B2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 Bw' Rw Uw Bw' R' B' L2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' U R2 Bw' R' Bw2 F' Dw Lw2 B2 Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw D2 Fw' U' Bw Rw' F2 L' F' Rw D2 Fw2
Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U Rw2 D Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw' B2 U' F2 R B Rw Bw Uw2 Fw2 D Lw' Uw Fw' Lw' R D U2 B' Rw' F' R' D Dw U' Rw' Dw2 Bw U R' Bw L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 R2 B2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Uw B' Uw' Lw R2 D Uw2 Lw
U L R B' F' Uw2 Lw Bw D Fw' D Bw' Dw' Rw Fw2 Uw B' Fw' Uw2 L B' L Dw2 L2 Lw Fw' L' Fw' Uw' U' Lw' Bw2 Rw D2 Bw' U2 Fw' Dw' U' B' Fw L U' Rw' D2 Rw2 Fw D' B2 U2 Fw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 R Uw' Bw' L Rw2 R
D Bw' Uw R B R2 B2 F Lw D2 Dw Uw' F Uw' Bw' Fw' L2 Rw Uw' B Bw Fw2 D' Uw2 U Lw F2 L Lw' B Bw2 Dw' U2 F' Dw' B' Fw U F Lw2 Rw Bw Rw2 R B' U L2 Rw' R Uw' Bw2 F' Lw' Rw D' L' Bw' Fw2 Rw R'

*8x8x8:*

3f' 3d 3r' b' L' R2 u2 l2 B 3f 3r 3d 3r2 r' L2 f' F' 3f' b' d D2 u L' 4u d 4f r2 B2 l 4u 4f D' u' b2 3r2 3l 4u R' 4r u' R2 B' 3d' 3u2 L D' l2 r 3l' b2 4f2 3u2 B' 3u2 3r2 3b' 3u2 3l2 R2 d2 3d2 3r2 3f' f' 3d b2 4f' L' 3r b B' D 4r2 b' F 3r u f' 3u' 3d' B 3l' B2 u2 B U2 F2 4f 4r' r 4f L 3f2 4r' 3b 3f 4r 3d2 f 3f' 4f' 3d U' B' 4r' 4f B2 3d' 4r' D' 3r r B2 f' r2 4f' 3b' D' 3b 4u2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L' B2 R2 D' R L B L' U R U2 D2 R D2 L F2 R' D2 R'
L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B D U B2 L2 F' L D' R'
F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U R2 D U' R U' L' U' F U R' B R D2
B' R U' B' D' F2 B' R' L F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B U2 F'
U2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 R' B' U' L U2 F2 U' F' L' R' U'
F2 B' R2 L U' L2 B L' D R F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D'
R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L' B D' R' D U L' R D F2
L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F R F L D B' U' L' B' L U
B2 R U' B' U2 F' L F2 L U L2 U F2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2
U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' F' L2 D2 U' L B L D' B L B R' F
D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F' D2 L2 B U R' B' F R' D2 L'
F R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B F' U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D L U L2 U
U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F U' F R2 U2 R B2 L' F R2
U2 D' R' L2 D' B R2 L B2 D' F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2
L2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 U L' B2 L R B' F' R B2 R'
R2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 F' L2 R B D U R' B' F2 L' U2 F2
D2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L B2 D' L' D2 F2 U' F U2 F2
U2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R' U F D B L D2 R' D2 F' D
D2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L R U F' L2 R D R F U
U L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R' U' L' D B R B2 D' U2
F' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 L B' F' U' F' R2 U F' D'
D' L F' U' B' R' F2 L B R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2
R B2 U B' D2 B2 D R' L' B D2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2
B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B F' U2 F L2 F L R' U' F U' B' U' L D' F'
F' R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U L D2 B' F' D F U2 L2 F'
U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' F L' D' R' U L B2
U B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F' D F2 D L F L' R' B' U
L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 F U' F2 L D B' R B2 F2 R2
B L2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F' R U B2 L' R D' B F' D' R'
B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 F L2 R' D2 U' B F' L2 B2


----------



## Maskow (Apr 17, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 44.03



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Session mean:* 49.56
*Best avg5:* 45.65
*Best avg12:* 49.41

1. 51.68
2. 51.78
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. 58.19
*6. 49.13*
7. 51.57
*8. 42.93*
*9. 44.58*
10. 55.76
*11. 38.13*
12. 49.44
*13. 45.39*
14. 51.58
15. DNF
16. 50.39
17. 53.31
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 20/27, 58:25.70 [30:15]
And there was only one DNF with reason "I forgot"... Rest had ideal memo.
I have big problem with accuracy of my solve ; O (two twisted corners/edges, grr grrr)


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 17, 2012)

BLD2 *23.92*, acc: 14/20

DNF, 35.94, *24.93*, 27.95, 29.43, 49.24, DNF, 27.14, DNF, *25.48*, DNF, 28.44, 28.20, DNF, 26.25, 30.20, DNF, *23.89*, *22.68*, *22.62*

===========

BLD3 *1:25.01*, acc: 15/20

DNF, DNF, 1:42.12, 2:29.90, 1:39.20, 1:50.10, *1:31.95*, *1:23.98*, DNF, 2:04.08, *1:14.46*, 1:41.43, *1:18.00*, 2:26.89, *1:36.67*, DNF, DNF, 2:09.51, 1:58.08, 2:03.33

===========

BLD4 *7:06.07*, acc: 4/8

8:46.34, DNF, *7:02.07*, *7:10.06*, DNF, DNF, 9:33.07, DNF

===========

BLD5 *17:02*, acc: 2/4

*17:02*, DNF, 23:18, DNF

2 - 3-cycle in wing edges
4 - 2 corners twisted and 2 X-centers swapped

The last two attempts were experiments with Person+Object memorizations, that's why time is bad.

===========

Multi-BLD *13/15 = 11, 58:26*

3-cycle in corners in 10th cube (exec error) and in 12th cube (memory error)


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 17, 2012)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 6:37.28, DNF, DNF
accuracy 1/5
Past midnight + some alcohol is not helping much...



Spoiler



1.	5:09.02	R D2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' U' L' D R U2 B' D' U F	DNF 2FE
2.	4:47.57	L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B L F2 D' R' B' D'	DNF 2FE
3.	6:37.28	B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F L' D2 L2 B' F D L' D R2
4.	7:58.64	D' L' B' R2 L F2 L' F' U2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D B2 R2 L2	DNF 3E
5.	4:41.16	L2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R U B D' R' D U R2 F U DNF quit as I knew I messed up during corner twisting


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 20, 2012)

3BLD 5:16.69, 5:16.00 DNF(6:02.48), 4:18.77, 5:08.71, DNF(5:22.75), 4:31.29 = *4:54.29*
MBLD *(1/2) 12:26.14*
i messed up undoing the very last setup move on cube 2.


----------



## Norbi (Apr 20, 2012)

2BLD:


Spoiler



1. 30.78 
2. 40.68 
3. DNF(52.56) 
4. 34.98 
5. 37.38 
6. 33.42 
7. 39.64 
8. 39.38 
9. 54.49 
10. DNF(1:00.72) 
11. DNF(35.56) 
12. DNF(23.42) 
13. 44.66 
14. 41.14 
15. DNF(50.34) 
16. 1:08.32 
17. DNF(1:19.72) 
18. 1:18.77 
19. DNF(1:35.87) 
20. DNF(45.02)


I used commutators after the 15.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 32.41* (5/5)


Spoiler



29.88[15.25], 31.74[9.28], 31.04[11.06], 34.44[10.18], 35.68[11.67]


*3x3 bld = 1:29.38* (9/20)


Spoiler



01:46.10	50	1
01:42.30	27	0
01:42.03	47	0
01:35.50	33	0
01:56.75	47	1
02:30.00	34	3
02:30.00	43	3
01:32.39	40	0
01:27.86	37	0
01:49.82	49	1
01:40.00	45	0
01:33.44	45	1
01:43.42	28	1
02:02.15	62	2
02:10.38	64	0
01:30.91	40	2
02:48.44	93	0
02:50.76	115	5
01:32.47	36	0
01:18.67	28	0


 *4x4 bld = 6:53.84* (2/3)
*7:07.86* (3:48), DNF (8:18),* 6:39.91* (3:17)

*5x5 bld = 17:48.25* (1/3)
DNF 14:03 (7:48) two silly corners twisted (wrong way of course). 
DNF 15:35 (8:45) two silly edges swapped (don't know why)
*17:48.25* (11.29!!  )


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 22, 2012)

2BLD mean: 9.03, cubes solved: 13/20
DNF *10.22+* DNF *9.02+* DNF 36.28+ *9.02+* 13.97 13.52+ 11.59+ DNF *8.47+* 27.65+ 14.83+ DNF 13.27+ DNF 13.43+ DNF *8.41*
---------------
4BLD mean: 16:10.48, cubes solved: 5/5
18:38.78 17:12.13 *16:07.11* 18:16.80 *16:13.85*


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 22, 2012)

3BLD: 1:31.14, 1:22.42, 1:20.14, *1:16.21*, DNF(1:25.81), *1:00.33*, DNF(52.42), DNF(59.90), 1:28.04, DNF(1:24.62), *1:08.06*, DNF(50.24), *1:17.11*, *1:06.53*, DNF(41.12), DNF(1:29.97), DNF(20.39), 1:24.27, DNF(1:12.46), DNF(1:22.06)

*Avg5: 1:09.65*


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Apr 23, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.61*
Acc: 18/20
28.58, 26.60, 24.28, *17.66*, 26.32, 27.28, 26.35, *22.44*, DNF, 47.04, 33.59, 31.29, 22.58, 25.01, 22.83, DNF, *22.34*, *22.09*, *18.53*, 28.44
Bad times and again not 20/20..

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:06.00*
Acc: 13/20
DNF, *1:07.69*, *1:10.51*, 1:53.72, 1:41.93, DNF, *56.79*, 1:20.53, 1:21.36, *1:05.92*, DNF, *1:09.07*, DNF, 1:49.11, DNF, DNF, 1:20.34, 1:20.53, 1:17.99, DNF
The only good thing in this is 56 single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2012)

No time this week, so I just went for the minimum.

*2x2x2 BLD: 26.29*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 17.02
*27.62, 17.02, 26.30, 29.32, 31.21*
Comment: Not bad for just 5 solves.

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:02.43*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 1:27.90
*1:27.90, 1:51.30, 1:41.95, 3:26.34, 1:44.68*
Comment: I hate to leave that bad solve in there, but it seemed so much more pure to just do exactly 5 solves. On that one, I had to answer the phone during memorization. 

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:22:20.10, 40:45, 2mO]
Comment: From my worst attempt last week to my best one yet this week. I had it memorized correctly but cycled the wrong direction. The time was actually about 2 minutes faster, but I forgot to properly stop the stopwatch.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Micael (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> No time this week, so I just went for the minimum.
> 
> *8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:22:20.10, 40:45, 2mO]
> Comment: From my worst attempt last week to my best one yet this week. I had it memorized correctly but cycled the wrong direction. The time was actually about 2 minutes faster, but I forgot to properly stop the stopwatch.
> ...


 
2 pieces off? That's still totally incredible!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-16:*

*2x2x2*

 9.03 NSKuber
 20.61 Anton Rostovikov
 23.92 DrKorbin
 26.29 Mike Hughey
 32.41 MatsBergsten
 35.19 Norbi

*3x3x3*

 44.03 Maskow
 1:06.00 Anton Rostovikov
 1:09.65 jorgeskm
 1:25.01 DrKorbin
 1:29.38 MatsBergsten
 2:02.43 Mike Hughey
 4:54.29 mDiPalma
 DNF Cubenovice

*4x4x4*

 6:53.84 MatsBergsten
 7:06.07 DrKorbin
16:10.48 NSKuber

*5x5x5*

 17:02 DrKorbin
17:48.25 MatsBergsten

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

20/27 = 13, 58:25.70 Maskow
13/15 = 11, 58:26 DrKorbin
 1/ 2 = 0, 12:26.14 mDiPalma


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

*Week 2012-17:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, April 30, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-17:*


*2x2x2:*

F' U F2 U R F2 R' F2
U F U2 R' F2 R F2 R U'
R' U' R F U2 F2 R U' F' U2
U2 R' F2 U' R2 U F' R F'
U' F R' U2 R2 F U' R' F
R2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 R2 U
F R' U2 F2 U' R U F2 U2
R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U R U'
R U' R F' R F R' F' U'
U R2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 R2 U'
U F U2 F' R2 U R2 U R U'
U R2 F U' F2 R U R2 U2
R2 U R' U2 R F' U2 F' R2
F2 R' U2 R' U R' F' R F2 U'
F' U R2 U F U2 F' U'
U R U' F2 U R' U F' R F'
R2 F R F' R2 F' U' F R'
U2 R U F2 U F' U F' R
U' F' R U' F2 U R2 F' R' U2
U R U2 F R U' F R'

*3x3x3:*

B2 U R' D' F L2 F R' L' B U2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2
F R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R' D U2 R2 B2 L2 B D' L' U'
F2 L2 D U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F' L F' U2 F' D' L' R' F2 U
B2 U' L2 F2 B R' F U2 D' R L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2
U' L' U2 R' D L' D2 F R F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2
U2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B L' D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 R
B U2 L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' R' F D R' D2 U2 B2 F'
D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R D' B L' R F' U' F' L2
R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R B D L' R2 B L' B' F D
D R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B F2 L' R2 B2 U' F U' R2 U2
F' D R' F' U' B U' B' L B R2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2
B2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F2 U L R' D L2 R2 F' U' L' R
L2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2 L B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F' L B R
F2 U F2 D U R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B' D2 R' D2 F' U B2 D B' U
L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U R B' D B2 L R D' F R' D
F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U' F' D R' B' U' F2 R' D L
B' R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F U' L F2 D2 R F' U2 F' D2
F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B' D' U2 L R U2 F U2
L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B D' R' F' R' D B2 U' B
B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' B U' R U2 L' F

*4x4x4:*

D2 Uw2 U2 R' U L' R2 Fw2 U2 B L B' U B Uw Fw2 L' U2 B2 Uw B2 Fw L D2 Uw B2 Uw2 U Rw B2 L' B2 L2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw B Uw' Rw
B2 Fw' D Rw' U B' Fw Rw2 B2 Rw' D' Rw2 B D F' Rw' R F' L' Rw2 R' D L B' L' R2 D' U' F' U2 L' Uw U2 B' Uw' R2 D2 U2 B' Rw'
L2 F' D Uw2 R' B Fw U2 L B2 F U Fw2 F2 L2 F Rw' Uw' Fw D' B2 Rw' Uw2 U L' Rw2 R' U R2 F2 Uw' U Fw D' R2 B2 L Rw U Rw2
U2 L2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 D2 F' Rw' R D' Uw2 U' Rw R D' B L2 Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' R2 U R' Fw D F D' R D' L2 U' R2 D Uw' B' Fw2 D2
L Rw D' U2 Fw Rw2 F' R D' B L' Rw2 R2 D Rw2 D2 Fw' F' U2 B' Fw F2 L' R2 D Fw L B Rw U L2 D R D2 R' Fw Rw2 D2 U2 B
Rw F' D2 Uw U' L Rw R' Uw R Uw' F2 D2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R Uw F Rw2 Uw2 L2 U B Fw2 L' D Rw2 R Uw' L2 B' U' Rw2 B2 U2 F Uw2 L2
L Fw F2 U2 F2 D Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw2 F Uw2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 D' Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 U2 F R' B D' Fw F' D' Rw2 Uw' R D' R' Fw' D2 L
Fw F' Rw Fw' U2 Fw U2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 U' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw F R' Uw' B2 Fw2 U' Fw' D U' F' L' B Fw F2 U' F Rw2 Uw U' Rw' F L2 Uw2 F

*5x5x5:*

Bw' R' Dw Fw2 Dw' Uw Fw' U' L2 Rw F' Rw D Dw U' B2 Uw' B' R' Fw2 Lw Bw Lw2 Rw' Fw Dw B Lw2 Uw U2 R2 D' Uw2 U2 F' L Fw2 R' Bw Dw2 U2 Lw2 F' D2 B' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw Uw' Fw' Rw Fw2 F Rw' R2 B2 D2 U R
Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' R' Fw2 D' L Uw' Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U Fw2 U Rw U Lw Fw2 Lw Bw2 L2 Lw R F2 D' Dw' Fw L2 Rw D' U2 L Lw' R Bw2 F2 L' Lw' D' Rw R D2 U' Lw R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Dw' F Uw L B'
Bw' Fw2 F Dw2 F' Dw' L2 Bw Fw F' R' F Lw2 F Uw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw' F L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw D' Bw' Dw Bw' U2 Bw F L Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U Fw U Lw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw' F D2 B' Uw B' Uw' Fw R2 U' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B2 U2 Fw
Uw Bw' Fw D2 L2 Rw2 R Uw' Bw R U' Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' Bw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 R Dw Lw Uw' L' Lw' F' R U' L' Fw' Uw Lw Rw' D' Dw U2 Lw Bw2 L2 B Rw2 Bw Fw Dw2 B' Dw' U B' Lw Bw' L Rw B' Dw' Bw'

*8x8x8:*

u' D 3r' 3f2 3u2 4f2 3b2 l' 4f' 3b2 R2 4u' L' f' 3r' 3d' B R2 3d 3u b' D f2 d2 F d' f2 u2 D 4r2 b' 3l' B b' F 3r2 U' b2 U2 3u2 4f' L' F r2 3u d' 3b l 4f2 b' D' 3d 3l' 4r 3b' R2 L 3u' 3f2 4f2 3r2 D 3u' b 3f2 F2 3l L d2 4r L' 3l U2 u' 4f2 U' l R d' 3u 4r' L 3l' 4f2 l' 3u2 D2 R2 D B2 u' R' d2 4f u2 B2 l 3d2 f2 4u r2 R2 3l2 u' U r 3u 3l2 d u 4r' R2 d 4r' b' U 3b2 4r2 D2 f

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B' L2 U' B U2 R L F R D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2
B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' U B D' B U' R B2 L
F2 D L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L R' F' U B' R2 D' F U' R2
U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F R' B2 R2 D' U' F L U' F2
R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R' F2 R D' R2 B' L' D' U B'
D' B2 F2 L2 D U L2 U' B2 U' R2 B L B R2 B L2 D' U' B L2
D2 R' F' L2 F' U' R D B D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2
L U' L B' U B2 L D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 R2
R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F D2 L' D2 B' L2 R D2 B'
R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' F' D2 L2 R F U' F'
R2 F L2 B' L D R' B2 R2 F' D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D F2 B2 R2 U
F' D' F2 R' L' D R' F L' U2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 U2
F L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 D' R B' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 B' D'
U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 F R D2 F L R' D2 F D' U2
U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 B' L2 D' U' L' U2 F2
F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' B' L2 U B F2 L R' D B' R
L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U L2 U B2 D2 B' R' D B' D2 U' L B2 U' B'
D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R' D2 B' U L2 F U' L B U2
R D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U F' U' F' R' U F2 D' B' L'
F2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 R' F' D' L2 R' D2 B D' R F'
F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 R' B U' B2 U L U' B F2 L
F D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B U' F2 D' F2 R2 B' L D' B R'
L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L B U' R' B2 F' U2 R B' D' F'
R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R B' D' F2 U L' D2 F L B'
D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R' U B2 L' D2 F' R D U L2
L' U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 B' R' B' L2 D' L R' F2 D
R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D U' R2 B' R' U2 F U' F2
L' F2 B R' U D' F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2
L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U B L' D' B2 U' R2 B D' R2
U B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L F2 R U' L B' D R2 F' R


----------



## Maskow (Apr 25, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 46.44



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 11/20
*Session mean:* 49.24
*Best avg5:* 48.93

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 49.42
4. 49.20
5. 50.33
6. 50.52
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. 56.41
*10. 47.40*
11. DNF
12. DNF
13. DNF
*14. 47.37
15. 47.32*
16. 53.62
17. DNF
*18. 44.23
19. 45.86*
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 8/9, 13:11.08 [memo 7:24]


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 26, 2012)

Going to try official 4BLD this weekend at Zune Open (if I can find a very patient judge ) so I need to practice
Will bring a music stand or something so they don't have to hold a paper for 20 minutes...

4x4x4: DNF

1 DNF 48:38 off by 8 edges and 4 corners I messed up an L slice target and tried to correct it. *Very* distracted, during memo my wife comes into the room, sits at my table while doing a phone interview...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Apr 26, 2012)

3x3 BLD: 6:15DNF, 6:03DNF, 7:28, 7:45
Only did a few, as only just started learning this, but am really enjoying it


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2012)

Week 2012-17

3BLD
Accuracy: 18/20
*Mean of Best Five: 2:11.26*
1. 3:01.30 
2. 3:03.36 
*3. 2:06.89 
4. 2:18.90 
5. 2:12.25 *
6. 2:22.31 
7. 3:11.55 
8. 4:11.43 
9. 2:54.91 
10. 2:41.15 
11. 2:55.38 
12. 2:29.39
13. 2:41.37 
14. 2:31.63 
15. DNF(2:06.22) 
16. DNF(2:04.81) 
*17. 1:57.43 *
18. 2:47.58 
19. 3:02.30 
*20. 2:20.85 *


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 27, 2012)

*3x3*:
1. 9:58.31
2. 8:45.37
3. DNF(8:03.68)[three twisted corners]
4. 8:15.71
5. DNF(6:33.33)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:19.94* (13/20) Rather good!


Spoiler



02:17.01	52	1
02:06.38	59	0
01:38.65	33	0
01:20.63	36	0
01:15.18	28	0
01:50.10	47	1
01:31.73	42	0
02:02.36	51	4
01:49.31	44	0
01:29.29	43	0
01:56.09	45	0
01:29.11	44	0
01:34.47	36	0
01:18.06	29	1
01:27.14	29	1
01:38.07	45	3
01:22.82	29	0
01:20.22	39	0
01:20.85	34	0
01:20.00	29	3


----------



## DrKorbin (May 1, 2012)

BLD2 *20.98*, acc: 17/20

28.48, 35.58, *21.85*, DNF, DNF, 38.75, 37.88, 39.38, DNF, *23.16*, 24.53, 25.87, 34.83, 26.70, 35.44, 28.52, *16.82*, *22.42*, 35.55, *20.67*

===========

BLD3 *1:21.58*, acc: 16/20

DNF, 1:42.26, 1:46.60+, *1:27.14*, DNF, *1:24.98*, 1:44.74, DNF, 1:38.84, 1:39.84, 2:01.17, 2:29.70, 2:36.79, 1:50.16, *1:17.22*, *1:22.00*, DNF, 1:39.29, *1:16.58*, 2:48.15

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 *DNF*, acc: 0/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

2 - 3-cycle in corners. Others were too messed up.

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 21.31*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 17.73
35.07, *22.84*, 33.03, *22.36*, 28.84, 29.48, 29.16, 29.84, 24.92, 27.10, *23.11*, 23.30, 29.68, 29.00, *20.50*, 26.18, 27.18, 29.50, 41.24, *17.73*
Comment: Not bad for just 5 solves.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:21.36*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:06.58
2:04.41, DNF [2:05.81, 2E], 1:49.16, 1:35.83, 1:42.40, *1:20.75*, DNF [1:56.75, 2C 2E], DNF [1:56.72, 4E], 1:45.78, 1:42.52, DNF [3:00.47, 2E], DNF [1:39.59, 2E], DNF [2:07.34, 3C], 1:34.46, 1:38.88, *1:25.34*, 2:19.40, *1:27.21*, *1:06.58*, *1:26.93*
Comment: Terrible accuracy, but I guess I was doing distraction training; I did most of these in the car with my youngest daughter, waiting for my two other daughters to finish a dance class; Rachel was alternating between singing and shouting at the top of her lungs. 

*8x8x8 BLD: DNF* [1:08.22.11, 35:52, 4C 2iX 3iO 3oO 8iW 8mW 11oW]
Comment: Lots of bad pieces this time, but the time sure was good, and memory really felt secure. The four corners and almost all of the wings are accounted for by a missed L' turn somewhere.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-17:*

*2x2x2*

 20.98 DrKorbin
 21.31 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3*

 46.44 Maskow
 1:19.94 MatsBergsten
 1:21.36 Mike Hughey
 1:21.58 DrKorbin
 2:11.26 Skullush
 DNF arcio1 (3/5)
 DNF STOCKY7 (2/4)

*4x4x4*

 DNF Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

 DNF DrKorbin (0/4)

*8x8x8*

 DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 8/ 9 = 7, 13:11.08 Maskow

Amazingly close competition for second place in 3x3x3 BLD this week!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2012)

*Week 2012-18:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, May 7, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-18:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 R' U F2 U' R' F U2 R2
F' R' U R F' R F R'
R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U2
F2 R U F' R' U' F2
U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R'
F2 R' F U2 F' R2 F R U2
U' R U' F' R2 F' U R U
U' F2 R U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R F' R U'
U F2 U R' U' R U' F2 U2
R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F'
F' U F U' R U' R F2 U'
U F' R' U R' F U R' U
F R' F U2 R' U F
F R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R2 F'
U2 R' F U2 F' U2 R' U
R2 F U2 R F R2 F R2 F' U'
U F R2 F' U2 R F2 R
R U F' R2 F' U R2 U F2 U'
U R' U F' R2 F R' F' R2

*3x3x3:*

D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L' D B2 R' F R' U B2 L' R'
R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 L' B U' F2 D2 U' B U L
R2 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 L' B R B' U R' U2 F2 R U2 F
R2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R B' F' R B' F U2 F2 D
B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' F D R' F2 L' B U B' R' B2
L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D U2 F' L' B2 L' D' L' D'
L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 F' D2 L' F' R2 B2 L D' R2 U F'
D2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' D L' U F' D U' B2 D' L'
U2 B R2 B F2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' D B D' R B2 L2 D' F R F2
D2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R' U' R2 U2 L B2 R' F' L2 F R2
U D L' B' R B' R' B' D L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D
R' D2 L B2 R2 B' L D2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2
D2 L2 U2 D' L2 B L U' B' D B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 R
B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 L F2 L2 D' L' F R' B' U2 L F U'
B2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R' B' U' R D L D R2 F' L
U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R U B F' R F D' L D F'
R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 U L F' U2 B' L' B' F2 U2 F'
B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B' U2 B' L R' D' B' U2 R U'
D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U B L2 R' B' D U' B D U R2
L2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' B L' U2 R' B D' B2 L D' L2

*4x4x4:*

Rw' R2 U L B2 L2 R' B2 Fw' F' R2 Uw' B' L' R2 U2 F Uw' L R Fw D2 U R U' Fw' F Rw R2 Uw2 L' R U Fw D2 L Rw' R2 B Fw
B2 Fw' Uw' U L2 B2 D2 L' Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' R2 B2 F' R' U' R2 B' Rw2 Uw' R' U L2 R Uw2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B' Fw F2 Rw B2 Uw' L
Uw U' Fw U R U' B' U B' Uw Fw' F U2 Fw2 F' Rw U2 L2 R D' U R2 Fw2 L' R2 Fw' D Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw' R B' Fw' U' L B' Fw'
Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw' U' F' Uw2 B' Fw D Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw L2 D' L D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R' F U' Fw Uw Fw2 L' Rw R Uw' B2 D U2 B D B F
Fw2 U R' Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 U2 B U2 L Rw2 D' U Fw2 U2 F' D' Uw2 Fw Rw' R' U Fw U' F L Fw2 Rw' F D2 R F' Uw2 Rw Uw F' R' B2 F2
Rw U2 Rw U2 Fw2 F L2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw F2 R2 U Rw Uw Rw2 D L' D' Uw2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 L R D2 Uw Fw D' B Uw2 Fw' L' Rw R' D' Uw2
B2 F' D2 U B2 Fw D U Fw F2 Uw' U' L' Rw2 B' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw B R2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F D' U' B2 F D' U2 R2 U R Fw2 U' Fw'
L2 Rw R Fw2 Uw Fw' F' D L2 Rw U B' Fw L Fw' U L R2 D' U R2 F U2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw' U F2 R' Fw F' D' B' U2 F2 L2 R B' L'

*5x5x5:*

U R F2 D Dw R Fw' L' Bw Fw' Rw' U R Dw2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw Lw' Uw' R' Fw R' Bw' Fw2 D' Fw' L' D L2 B' Bw U R' Dw Bw' Fw' F' Dw2 U Bw2 Dw L2 Rw' Dw Lw U' R' B2 Fw' Dw L2 B' Fw' R
R Uw2 Bw Uw' U Bw' Dw B2 F Dw2 B' D2 Uw Fw Lw' R2 Bw D' F' Rw Bw2 D2 Lw Rw D2 Bw2 Fw' D' Rw' R' F' L2 U B' Bw Dw2 Lw' B Fw' L D' U2 R Fw' D2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw D2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R' B2 D' Lw Dw B' L2
B2 L' Dw' F2 D L' R2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw2 U Bw2 D Dw' Uw2 L2 F' U Fw' D2 B2 Rw R F' Lw2 Rw2 R F' Dw' Uw' B Fw2 D2 Dw U2 Rw2 B Rw R' B2 F Uw L2 Rw' U Fw' D' Bw' Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' D2 L' Fw2 Dw' Lw Rw'
L' Rw R Uw' B2 Rw' Fw U2 B' Lw2 Bw' Fw F L' Lw2 Bw' Fw' R Uw2 Bw' Lw' U2 F R' D2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Lw Rw Fw' Uw' Bw Rw' R Dw2 R' Bw Fw U Fw' F' Dw' F2 U' Fw' D F' Lw' D U' Bw Fw' Uw' F' Dw2

*8x8x8:*

f' B L F2 3l2 u 3b' l 3l2 3b' L' 3b' U' R' 4f' U2 F u 3d L' 3u' 3r2 L 3l' f2 3b' r' F U D b2 4u 4r2 3b2 F2 3u f 4u2 b' 3f2 4u' 3l' 4u' b 4f' R2 U 3l2 R' 3r2 U' f 3b2 3f2 r 4r R 4u B u' R' 3u' 3f' L U 3u' d b' d' L' U D2 b L2 D2 b f' 4u U' 4r2 d' u B2 u2 D' 4u 3r2 3f' 3l2 3u2 4f d 4u b2 3f' B2 R2 B2 L2 d 4r2 D2 f2 3r' l 3d' b 3d2 3f2 3u L2 4f F' u' L' 4r2 3u 3r2 B f

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

F L2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B L R B' D' L' U' R2 D F U
U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R B' R' F U' R2 D' R2 F L
B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' F L U' B F2 L' D R F'
D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L B' U2 F L' U' F2 L2 R2 D
R2 U' L2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R' U F2 U2 L' F' U B2 L D2
D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B' F2 U2 R' D L2 D F2 U R2 B D2
L' D2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F L' D2 R F2 L F2 D' B U
D2 B' F' R2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 F' L U2 L R2 D B' R F2 D U2
D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 F R' B D' U2 R U L B' F2
U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R F' U2 L2 R' F2 L' D' L2
D2 B F D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 L' D' U R' F' R' U B' D2 B2
B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' D' L' U2 F' L2 F' U' B2 L'
D F2 R U2 B2 U' R D B' R' F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 D2 L2 U2
B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 D B F2 U F2 L' F' D B U
U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 D' L' R F U2 R' F' U' B' R2
D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 R' B' L' F U B'
F2 R2 L2 F' R F' R2 L' D' F2 R L D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R
L F2 B U' F D' F U2 B L F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U
B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 L U' F' L' D' F' D' B R' U
B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D F' L2 D2 B2 R D' F2 L2 D2 L'
L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 U' R2 U L R' F U B R2 F' D2 R U2
B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U L F R' B' L R' F2 D'
B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U B L U2 F U2 R U F D2 U'
B' U2 D' B2 R' D' F' R' B' R2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' D2 L2 F2
F2 D2 L' R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 D R' F' R2 F D' R B' U R
D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' L' U B U2 F' D' U' L' R2 F2
B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' U F' R2 U L' D2 F L
R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U L2 B F2 D R2 U L' F L' B' R2
D' L2 D B2 D F2 R2 D U R2 B2 F U2 R' B L' D' B' F2 R
L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' D R' F' D2 U2 F' U' R2 B'


----------



## Maskow (May 2, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 40.36



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session mean:* 45.77
*Best avg5:* 43.33
*Avg12:* 45.46 (PB!)

1. DNF
2. 54.48
3. 47.75
*4. 36.01*
5. 45.12
6. 44.08
*7. 43.50*
8. 53.25
9. DNF
10. 50.25
*11. 40.66*
12. 43.78
*13. 42.46*
14. 43.74
15. DNF
16. 50.74
17.47.56
18. 49.79
*19. 39.17*
20. DNF

Amazing. I'm learning BH corners 



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 23/25, 50:07 [29:20]


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (May 3, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 17.34*
acc: 17/20
19.66, 24.42, DNF, *17.00*, DNF, 25.71, *16.77*, 21.99, 29.78, *17.37*, 24.21, 23.64, *18.98*, 24.37, 23.34, 22.45, 22.62, DNF, 21.87, *16.56*

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.14*
acc: 14/20
*1:11.52*, 1:21.50, 1:40.86, DNF, 1:29.03, DNF, *1:04.90*, 1:18.29, 1:38.12, DNF, *1:10.61*, 1:25.33, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:29.55, *1:09.93*, 1:23.07, 1:12.91, *1:03.72*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2012)

*3x3BLD = 1:26.40* (14/20) Not as good as last week


Spoiler



01:24.54	38	0
01:36.23	37	0
02:02.77	72	2
01:26.68	40	0
01:35.27	35	0
01:38.07	36	0
01:20.66	30	1
01:44.89	43	0
02:06.18	50	0
03:12.17	45	2
01:29.02	44	0
01:20.41	37	4
01:29.49	41	3
01:20.98	24	0
01:30.78	37	0
02:09.24	57	0
01:43.48	53	0
02:05.09	62	0
01:56.23	37	0
01:22.59	24	3


*4x4BLD = 6:23.04* (2/3)
*6:20.65* (3:44), *6:25.43* (3:41), DNF (5:53)

*5x5DLD = 12:54.54* (1/3)
DNF (13:46), DNF (16:40), *12:54.54* (7:36) nice


----------



## DrKorbin (May 4, 2012)

BLD2 *21.19*, acc: 15/20

26.73, 36.52, 28.70, *18.62*, DNF, 41.03, *20.39*, 30.09, 29.36, *18.86*, 35.17, DNF, *23.65*, 25.13, 31.25, DNF, *24.41*, DNF, 36.27, DNF

===========

BLD3 *1:13.76*, acc: 16/20

DNF, 1:49.43, 1:31.96, *1:16.76*, 1:32.07, 1:24.42, DNF, DNF, 1:23.43, 1:34.75, 1:40.07, *1:16.43*, *1:10.84*, 1:18.05, DNF, 1:29.89, 2:06.68, 1:39.38, *1:11.83*, *1:12.95*

13 - PB!

First DNF was because my cube slided apart in my hands. All the rest of them were because of 2 twisted corners.

===========

BLD4 *6:03.42*, acc: 6/8

*5:27.61*, 6:55.77, 7:56.70, DNF, DNF, 7:57.41, *6:39.22*, 9:18.42

1 - PB! Centers are lucky though.

===========

BLD5 *15:20*, acc: 2/4

17:04, *15:20*, DNF, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *11/15 = 7, 55:36*

Two twisted corners in 5th cube (memory error);
Two edges flipped in 8th cube (memory error);
Pretty much errors in 9th cube;
3-cycle in corners in 11 cube (interpretation error).

The time is good for me, there is a place for 16th cube (maybe not next week, but later ).

===========

Dear Mike, you inspired me to do this!

BLD8 *DNF*

Memorization 57:20
Reviewing and rechecking 26:50
Execution 1:14:32

The whole cube was all shuffled, as if I forgot to solve it actually 
Now watching my video, at the 10th minute I did an 'y' rotation and forgot to undo it  And that was not the only error.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2012)

*4x4x4 BLD: 33:43.99*
Accuracy 1/1 

First succes (with a little help from easy centers)

Been practicing with partial solves and writing out targets earlier today to improve execution, didn't expect result so soon.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> *4x4x4 BLD: 33:43.99*
> 
> First succes (with a little help from easy centers)


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Skullush (May 6, 2012)

Week 2012-18

3BLD
Accuracy: 8/16
*Mean of Best Five: 1:57.77*
*1. 2:05.44 
2. 1:53.54 *
3. DNF(2:41.15) 
4. 2:36.88 
5. DNF(2:28.03) 
*6. 1:54.48 *
7. DNF(2:15.85) 
8. 2:22.85
9. DNF(3:43.15) 
10. DNF(3:20.14) 
11. DNF(2:59.37) 
12. 2:16.40 
*13. 1:59.18 
14. 1:56.19 *
15. DNF(3:01.47) 
16. DNF(2:53.78)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.84*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 16.91
24.41, *18.34*, 29.96, 27.72, DNF [50.60, 4C], 33.03, 32.67, 24.30, 30.80, *16.91*, 26.88, *23.07*, 27.24, 27.08, 23.73, 30.95, *20.21*, 24.17, 26.00, *20.68*
Comment: 

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:26.19*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 1:18.02
*1:34.31, 1:18.02, 1:30.70, 1:26.67, 1:21.24*
Comment: Not enough time this week for a full run due to all the time spent doing the 8x8x8 video. But this was a very nice set of 5!

*8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25* [40:10]
Comment: I win. 

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques

Edit: Oh, wow, I didn't see this the first time:


DrKorbin said:


> BLD8 DNF
> 
> Memorization 57:20
> Reviewing and rechecking 26:50
> Execution 1:14:32


Awesome - someone else tried it! Not bad at all for a first attempt! Sorry to hear about the y rotation - that's the worst mistake to make, since the appearance of the result is so demoralizing. I hope you try it again!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-18:*

*2x2x2*

 17.34 Anton Rostovikov
 19.84 Mike Hughey
 21.19 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 40.36 Maskow
 1:08.14 Anton Rostovikov
 1:13.76 DrKorbin
 1:26.19 Mike Hughey
 1:26.40 MatsBergsten
 1:57.77 Skullush

*4x4x4*

 6:03.42 DrKorbin
 6:23.04 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice (1/1, 33:43.99)

*5x5x5*

12:54.54 MatsBergsten
 15:20 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

1:17:38.25 Mike Hughey
 DNF DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

23/25 = 21, 50:07 Maskow
11/15 = 7, 55:36 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2012)

*Week 2012-19:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, May 14, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-19:*


*2x2x2:*

F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F' U'
F U' R U' R2 F2 R' F R'
U2 R' U F R2 F R'
F' U' R' U' R F2 U' R
R2 U' R' U R' U2 F R'
R U' R2 U' F R2 U
U F2 U' R F2 R F U F
U' R F2 R U R' F U' F2
R' U2 R' F R F R' U
U R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R' U2
R2 U' R' U F' R F' U2 F2 R2
F R2 U2 R' F' U R
F2 R2 F' U' R U F' U2 R' U'
U F U' R U2 F U' R F2 U
R F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U' R2
R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U R' F2
R' U F2 U F' R F' U2 R'
F R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F2
U' F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 U2
U2 F' U' R2 U' R U R2 F2

*3x3x3:*

B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B R U' F R2 U' R F' D F2 U'
B U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U F D' L F2 D U R D U2
R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' R2 B R' B F' L' U'
D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' U2 F' U2 F2 R B L' D U B
B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F D B2 U R D2 B' U' B' U2 R'
D' R2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' R U B F2 R2 U2 L F' R' B2
F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D' R' D2 F' D B2 D2 L' U R
R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B D L F D' B2 U2 L F
U D B U D L2 F R' D B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' U2 D2 R
R D2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 R' B2 L F U' L' F' D U2 F R F2 R
B' R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U F R2 U B L' F'
L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D R U2 B L' F' D R B U F
B' R2 L' B L' U' F' R' F D2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L
D2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L B' F2 L' U F2 R U' F
F U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 U B' D L F L' U B2 D' F'
B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D U F L' B' D' B F D R F2 U
U2 B L' D' B L' D' R' U F R' L F2 U2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 L
F D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F R2 U R' B' L U' F' L B2 U L
B' R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L' F2 L F' R D' U F' U'
F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L' D R' D' R2 B D B2 F U2

*4x4x4:*

D2 B' Uw' U R D L' D L D Uw U2 L D' Uw2 L Rw R' D Uw2 Rw' R B' L' Rw' U2 Fw' R2 Uw2 B2 F R2 F' Rw Uw U L' Rw2 R' B
D U' F' Rw' Fw' D B' D Rw U' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U2 B2 L' Uw' Fw' U L Fw2 Uw L Uw B Fw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 L' Fw U2 R' B2 Fw F' L' Rw'
Fw' D2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 Uw F' D F2 L Rw F2 Uw2 Fw' F2 U L2 R Uw U2 B D' Uw2 L' B2 R' D Uw2 U2 L' Rw F D' U' B2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw
Rw R2 U' R D Uw2 U2 R2 Fw' D Uw2 U' F' R2 U2 L' Rw R F2 D U2 L R' F' Rw2 R' B' Fw L D Uw2 U' R2 Uw' L U' F2 D L2 F2
Fw2 R Fw' Rw' D' F' Rw2 R Uw B F L2 Uw Fw2 F' Rw B R' Fw' L2 U2 L2 Rw' U Fw' D Uw2 Fw' L' Uw2 U2 F R F D B Uw' Rw2 D2 R'
R B2 L' Fw' R2 D R' D2 L Rw R D2 R F L Uw' U2 Fw F2 R Fw' Uw' Rw F L Rw' B' Fw' Uw' Fw U2 F' Uw' R2 F2 U2 R2 F R' D
R2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw L2 B' Fw' Rw' Fw Uw' F D' Uw2 U' F' L' R2 B2 Rw' B D' F2 U R U L2 Rw D2 B' L D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L F' D Rw' B2
U2 L' Rw' Fw Rw' R' U B' F' L' D2 Uw' U F' Uw2 F2 D B R' Uw2 L' D2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 B' Rw B' L' B2 Fw' D2 Uw L2 B F Uw' B L2

*5x5x5:*

D Dw U R F' L' Lw B2 D' Dw' F Dw2 U Rw' Dw' R2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw R' F' D' Uw2 F U L2 U L2 R' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw L2 U2 F2 D2 Rw2 D' Dw' Fw' R' U' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Lw D2 U' F2 R2 Uw R U2 Bw2 Dw2 B'
U' B R2 B Bw2 F2 Uw' Lw' B' Bw2 F2 D2 Lw Bw L R2 B2 L Dw' Uw' Rw2 R Dw' L Dw Rw' B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 F' D' Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw' U Lw U2 F2 Rw2 D' L R2 D B F2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw Uw2 Fw' U'
D L2 Lw B2 Lw D U B2 Uw' R' D' Uw U2 Rw' D Uw' B' Dw Rw' B Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw L U' L' Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' Dw R' Dw B Fw2 U Fw L' Rw2 Uw' B Bw' F' Uw' U' Lw' B2 Fw' U L D Uw B2 Dw Lw' Dw B Bw2 F2
D' Dw' Uw' U2 Bw Rw' Uw' B L' Lw U2 B Fw' D U' F2 U L Lw2 Bw' Fw' R2 Fw' Rw' Fw Uw L U' L Bw' Rw Uw' Rw B' D2 Rw' Fw' U2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L' Lw' Fw Uw2 B D' B Lw Bw' Lw D2 R2 Uw2 U Bw D B2 Fw Lw2

*8x8x8:*

3r2 4f 3u' 3d' U2 4r 4u' 3l 3r' U' r2 3d2 3b2 D B' 3u' 3l L' f 3r' L2 R2 4f2 d' 3d' 4f D R2 r L' f2 4u D f2 u 3f2 L2 R B2 3u' U f F2 3f L 4r 3b 3r' 4f 3d2 3r2 r2 3u2 b' r' 3l' 3d l' L' F' 3f' 3u d2 R' 4u' r' u2 3f 3d2 3r d2 R' F' r B' 3d' 3u' b2 L2 3l' f2 4r 4u' R' 3r b2 r' L 3b2 3l' u' B2 3f2 3u' 3b2 b2 f' U d 3u' 3d2 B' 3b2 d2 4u2 3f2 R r2 4u2 l2 4u' 3f 3l2 u' U D 3f 4u' f U2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L' D' R D2 F' D2 B2 D' F
F D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F' R' D2 U' F2 R' D2 F'
D' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B D' U' B' L' B2 R' B2 R F D
R' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' D' F' L B' L' U' L U2 F'
D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 B F' U R2 U2 F' L' F' L2 U2
R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B L R2 U2 R U2 F' L D L'
F U2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 B U' B' U2 B' D' L' U' L' R2 U
F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F' D' F U' L B' U F R D' B
F' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F D2 F2 U' F' R2 U' L' D2 U2 F R2 U2
L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' D U2 L' U F2 D2 F2 U
U' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 R U' L B' U F' U2 B2
F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 U L2 B' L2 B2 L' U' B2 D L' U B' D
R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 F' R U2 B' F' R' D2 U' L2 R' B2
R2 B2 L U2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 U' R2 F' L' B2 U B L' F'
R2 D2 R L2 B2 D L' U' B L B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B'
D R' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 B' R' U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F L2 U2 R2 B
B2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 F L' D B D2 U L2 B D2 U
F L' F L D R' F U' F2 L D F2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2
L2 F D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 R' F D U2 B2 F' L2 B' D B
L2 F2 D U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D U' R' B2 U F D B2 R' B2 F U
F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U B' R2 B F' R' B L B'
R2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L D' B2 R2 U2 F L' U B F'
L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L' U' R2 U2 B' R D' L D' U'
R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 R U' B2 F R B F L B2 U
L2 F D2 F U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' U L U2 R F R2
D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' U2 F L2 D' L D' L R' B F L'
L U2 D F2 R' L' B' U' D' F D2 F' D2 B U2 B R2 D2 L2 F2
B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' D F2 D F R2 F2 D R2 U2
D' B L2 U2 L' F B' L B U D2 L F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L F2 B2 R2
R' U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 L F B2 R D2 F2 B2 L F2 R L'


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Week 2012-19

3BLD
Accuracy: 11/20
*Mean of Best Five: 1:55.96*
1. 2:26.48 
2. 2:42.87 
3. DNF(2:58.02) 
4. DNF(3:17.72) 
5. 2:15.30 
6. DNF(2:24.88) 
7. 2:28.66 
*8. 2:01.48 
9. 1:48.47 
10. 2:04.65 * 
11. DNF(2:52.36) 
12. 2:50.56 
*13. 1:34.16* [PB] 
14. DNF(2:23.34) 
*15. 2:11.05* 
16. DNF(2:04.83) 
17. DNF(3:01.51) 
18. 2:11.71 
19. DNF(2:26.23) 
20. DNF(2:27.63)

4BLD
Accuracy: 2/6
*Mean of Best Two: 13:32.33*
1. DNF(15:22.53) 
2. DNF(17:21.67) 
3. DNF(21:07.96) 
4. DNF(14:16.96)
*5. 14:37.25*
*6. 12:27.41* (Very happy with this one )

MultiBLD
*Result: 1/2, 8:11.51*


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2012)

*3x3*: N/A (3/7)



Spoiler: 3x3



1. DNF(7:05.58)[4:29.25] 4E

Switched TeleVision with KiSs. 

2. 5:36.72[3:52.02]

Yeay!

3. DNF(3:56.18)[2:31.49] 2FE, 2TC

Aww man, that was my fastest attempt yet. The fliped edges was me forgeting to execute them and the corners I just plain didn't notice. 

4. DNF(4:47.34)[2:53.42] 2C, 8E

Gave up after I knew I made an execution mistake. 

5. DNF(4:30.05)[3:15.59] LOL

Gave up after corners. 

6. 5:46.23

Did this one in class!

7. 4:29.04[2:47.20]

Execution felt slow.



____________________________________________

Multi-BLD 0/2 = 18:46.48

FUUUUUUUUUUUU! First attempt ever and it was off by 2 fliped edges on the first cube and a 3-cycle that was the result of forgeting some of the memo and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Maskow (May 9, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 45.86



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Best avg5:* 48.86
*Best avg12:* 49.92
*Session mean:* 49.49

1. 50.39
*2. 47.99*
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. 52.34
*6. 44.26*
7. 49.19
8. 55.35
9. DNF
*10. 48.38*
*11. 47.16*
12. 55.99
13. 51.03
*14. 41.50*
15. 48.59
16. 48.92
17. 54.38
18. DNF
19. 49.53
20. 48.84



Nothing special in this week. But this is first time when I used only BH for corners 

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 24/27, 54:51.66 [~31:20] 
21 points, again and again...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2012)

Maskow said:


> this is first time when I used only BH for corners


Wow - nice!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25* [40:10]
> Comment: I win.



Wow, congratulations! I was about to give some (misguided ) advice about going slower! 
Whoppeeeee!


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (May 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:03.17*
*1:03.10*, 1:22.87, 1:21.61, DNF, *57.85*, 2:40.01, 1:14.42, 1:19.58, *1:02.88*, DNF, DNF, 1:40.22, *1:04.54*, *1:07.47*, 1:13.93, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:29.81, 1:14.72
pff, fail.. I want sub1!

*2x2x2 BLD: 16.52*
DNF, DNF, 23.96, 25.30, *15.02*, *17.38*, 21.96, 28.21, DNF, 27.31, *17.73*, 23.37, *17.14*, *15.32*, 21.82, 23.88, 21.22, 27.39, 28.39, 18.79
Bad accuracy again


----------



## DrKorbin (May 12, 2012)

BLD2 *22.05*, acc: 19/20

28.06, *23.81*, 28.97, 43.25, 23.82, 28.10, 23.98, DNF, 34.22, *21.62*, *21.72*, 28.10, 32.21, 25.04, *22.25*, *20.87*, 24.86, 29.10, 27.02, 31.07

Two twisted corners ruined combo 

===========

BLD3 *1:22.09*, acc: 16/20

*1:26.07*, 1:59.76, DNF, 1:58.42, 1:32.66, *1:25.50*, DNF, 1:26.61, 1:27.02, 1:40.54, *1:17.35*, DNF, *1:20.54*, 1:36.83, 1:27.39, DNF, 1:49.57, *1:20.98*, 1:51.56, 1:37.26

===========

BLD4 *6:00.16*, acc: 5/8

*5:30.57*, 7:16.48, DNF, 8:17.96, 8:01.48, DNF, DNF, *6:29.75*

Almost sub-6...

===========

BLD5 *12:46*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, *12:46*, DNF

3 - PB! Memorization was 5:30.
The last one was 12:04. Gah!

===========

Multi-BLD *13/15 = 11, 54:14*

PB! Previous was 12/13 = 11, 56:26.
3-cycle in corners in 8th cube (memory error); two edges flipped in the 12th cube (didn't notice during memorization - pretty rare for me).
I'll try 16 cubes next week.

===========

BLD8 *DNF* [2:08:25]

Memorization: 50:01
Rechecking: 14:54
Execution: 1:03:30

Messed up: 3 left outer obliques; 2 left inner obliques; 3 right inner obliques.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 27.38* (15/20) blah


Spoiler



45.31[12.73], DNF(36.06)[12.54], DNF(58.75)[34.32], 33.02[16.26], 35.10[15.89], 47.32[23.74], 26.49[8.57], DNF(52.74)[11.74], 23.38[8.29], 32.37[9.05], 36.42[17.53], 39.42[11.31], 29.94[10.40], 24.70[9.01], 33.22[11.21],


*3x3 bld = 1:19.75* (13/20) ok to good


Spoiler



01:11.01	29	0
02:01.00	52	0
01:49.11	42	0
02:11.83	57	0
01:38.20	47	0
01:31.03	26	0
01:14.14	22	0
01:59.22	50	0
01:22.96	35	3
01:17.86	38	0
01:18.49	33	3
01:43.34	48	4
01:20.20	26	3
01:41.53	33	0
01:38.68	39	0
01:31.60	39	3
01:28.81	33	2
01:24.73	35	0
01:41.42	48	0
01:14.54	24	3


*4x4 bld = 7:34.78* (2/8) real bad


Spoiler



DNF, 7:26:75, 5xDNF, 7:42.81


*5x5 bld = 12:21.92* (1/2) very good


Spoiler



DNF (13:51), 12:21


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2012)

*4x4 bld = DNF
Accuracy: 100% DNF*

1. DNF 26:25 off by a lot
2. DNF 29-ish off by a lot
3. DNF 33:37 off by 4 edges and 8 centers... Strange thing about centers: I managed to unsolve some of the centers that were already solves after the scramble?
4. DNF 25:48.72 off by 3 centers, 7 Edges and 4 corners. Massive recall issue on corners but eventually managed to get the start of the story right...

On a positive note: I seem to be getting less slow


----------



## Mikel (May 14, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 3:41.14 (8/20)*
Week 19
DNF, 5:10.18, DNF, DNF, 4:10.02, _3:28.80_, DNF, DNF, _3:31.47_, DNF, DNF, DNF, _3:40.03_, _3:46.36_, DNF, DNF, DNF, _3:59.06_, 6:17.40, DNF

I am improving in speed, but my accuracy is atrocious.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 23.72*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 22.20
33.65, *24.78*, 44.86, 30.07, 28.47, *24.34*, 26.20, DNF [42.43, 4C], 24.78, 25.31, *22.20*, 38.11, 34.94, *22.93*, DNF [30.21, 2C], 45.81, 26.49, DNF [30.59, 2C], *24.36*, 30.12
Comment: I hate the Wit Two for BLD; it just doesn't feel right, and memorizing is harder because of the funny-shaped pieces.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.53*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:13.79
DNF [1:32.45, 2C], 1:41.10, 1:50.20, 1:52.12, 1:31.99, *1:19.87*, 1:45.48, 2:20.57, 1:41.66, 1:27.99, DNF [1:18.07, 6E], 2:03.04, *1:13.79*, 1:30.21, 1:37.67, *1:22.42*, *1:21.83*, DNF [1:31.62, 3E], DNF [1:26.78, 2E], *1:19.72*
Comment: I was a little over halfway through and realized that at the rate I was going, Mats was going to beat me, and suddenly I got faster  - my next solve was the 1:13.79. Mats still almost beat me - it was outrageously close!

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-19:*

*2x2x2*

 16.52 Anton Rostovikov
 22.05 DrKorbin
 23.72 Mike Hughey
 27.38 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 45.86 Maskow
 1:03.17 Anton Rostovikov
 1:19.53 Mike Hughey
 1:19.75 MatsBergsten
 1:22.09 DrKorbin
 1:55.96 Skullush
 3:41.14 Mikel
 DNF emolover (3/7)

*4x4x4*

 6:00.16 DrKorbin
 7:34.78 MatsBergsten
13:32.33 Skullush
 DNF Cubenovice (0/4)

*5x5x5*

12:21.92 MatsBergsten
 12:46 DrKorbin

*8x8x8*

 DNF DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

24/27 = 21, 54:51.66 Maskow
13/15 = 11, 54:14 DrKorbin
 1/ 2 = 0, 8:11.51 Skullush
 0/ 2 = DNF, 18:46.48 emolover


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

*Week 2012-20:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, May 21, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-20:*


*2x2x2:*

R' U F' R2 U' R F2 R' U'
U F R2 F' U' R2 F' R' U'
U2 F2 U F R2 F2 U' F' U'
U2 R U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
U' F' U2 F' U2 R F R U'
F' U R F2 R F' R' U2
R2 F2 R F' U' F U2 F
F2 U R' U' F' U2 F' U F' U2
F2 U2 F R2 U R U2 F' R U2
R F' R2 F U2 R F U2
U' F' U2 F2 R F' R F R
R F' U' R2 U' F' R U F'
R2 U' F R F U' F R2
R' U F U' R2 F2 U F' R2
U2 R F' R' F2 R2 F' R U2
U R F R2 U' R U R2 U'
F' R2 U R' U R' F2 U2
U F' U F U R U2 F' R
U' F R F' R F2 R
R F' U' F2 U' F2 R F' U

*3x3x3:*

U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 B F' R2 F2 L R D' L U2 B' F R' U2 B
U' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 D L2 D R' F' U2 R' D L' B2 U
B U' F2 R U R2 F' B' D' R L F2 R F2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2
B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R2 U B' R' D B2 F' R
R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F' D2 R' B2 U' F' R2 U B' R
L2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B D2 B D B' L2 R' D F' U'
U' F' U' L2 F B2 D F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F D2 F'
U2 B L2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 U R' F' D B D2 R D' B2 R2
F D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F D2 U B2 D' U' F' R' D' F R' F'
L2 B D2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U F R2 F' D' L U2 R' B' D2
L U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R U B' L F' R' B2 R' U2 F
B' L2 B' U F' R' D R D' R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2
R2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' U R' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F L
U F2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 B2 U F' U' L' D' U2 F L2 U' B D'
D' R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D L D' L2 B F2 U R' U
B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 R F' U' F D' U' B2 D R' F'
B2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B' U' R' B' D2 B L2 B D F'
B D2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 F D' R' D2 F' U2 R U' B' D L' D'
D R U F B' L' U' F' R2 F L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2
R U' F B' U' D' L B' D F' D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U'

*4x4x4:*

Rw2 R U2 Rw' D2 F' Rw' R2 F' U2 R' F Rw' Fw' Uw' B' L R' D L' Rw2 R2 U' B R2 D L2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw B' F2 U' Fw2 U Fw' R U' B'
B' D' L2 R U Fw2 U2 L F' L Uw F' L2 D Uw B2 Uw Fw2 Rw R' B Fw' F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' Uw2 L' R U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L2 B' D Rw
L2 Fw' F2 R B2 Fw F' L' Rw' R2 B2 R B2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R' Fw' R2 U' Fw L' B R2 D Rw B2 D R' F2 L D2 Uw L2 R2 U Rw2 D
D' Uw U B L B' Fw F2 R' U2 B' Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 L' D2 Uw L' R Uw' L2 F' D2 L' F2 Uw R' U2 L' Fw2 U' Fw D2 L2 F D' Uw
B' Rw2 B' Fw D Fw2 F2 D U2 Fw R2 U2 L' Rw2 D' Uw U' L D R' B' F' L' D Uw2 R U2 F' Uw U F2 Rw Uw' L2 U2 B Fw' L' Rw2 Uw'
B2 U' R2 F' Rw' Fw2 L Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw F' U' L2 D' F L2 Uw B L F2 R2 Fw' U' B Fw' Rw D2 Rw R2 Uw2 Fw Uw' Rw2 D' Fw' D2 B' D2
D' Rw2 R2 B R2 D2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw F' L2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L' R F2 L2 Fw D2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Rw2 R B' D' B2 F Rw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw'
L' B2 Rw' D Fw' R' F2 Rw' D Rw' B L' Rw' F D U2 F' R2 Fw' Uw' F L Rw2 Uw' L' F2 D' Rw' B U' Fw2 Rw2 R' F Rw' R D Uw' U' R2

*5x5x5:*

U B L Rw2 D2 B2 Lw2 D Rw Dw Bw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Uw' U Lw2 B2 F' Lw F' Lw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 D Uw2 B2 Rw' U L Bw F' L Rw2 Fw2 Dw' F Uw B' Bw' D' Dw' U' Bw' Fw2 Lw' R Uw' Rw Bw Lw' B' L' D2 Rw Uw'
Fw2 F L Lw Uw' R' B2 Bw Rw' F L B' D2 B2 L2 Rw Dw' Bw Lw' Rw R D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 U' Rw' Bw' Dw2 F' D L' Bw' Fw Uw U B' Dw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' D' Rw B' Uw' Rw' R Dw2 L2 Uw2 F' R Uw2 U2 R B2 U2 Lw2
Rw2 Uw Bw' D2 L2 F2 D2 Uw L' D' Lw' B2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw U2 F2 D Uw Fw' Rw' R B2 Bw U Rw' B2 F' D Dw2 Bw L Rw' D' B' Fw Lw D2 Rw2 U' Fw Rw F' R' D' U2 R B' Dw Bw Rw2 U2 Lw Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw R2 D'
D L Rw' U2 Rw2 B U' B2 U Bw R' B' D F2 Lw R Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 F' R' B U2 B F' D' Bw2 F Rw' B2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw D' Dw U F D Dw' F' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 B' Fw2 F U B2 Bw Lw B2 U Rw U R

*8x8x8:*

d' 3u2 4r l2 U 3d f 4r B L' 3d' L R2 3l2 U' R' l2 4u2 3b2 R 4r' 3b 3l U' R D' R2 u 4f 3r' 3d' R D l2 F 3d 3f2 U2 3r' B' u2 4u2 L2 3f' 3b' r l' B 4f u L2 4r 3l2 3f2 U' D 4u2 4f' r2 L2 R2 3l l2 D B2 d2 l 3b2 B2 D 3f' D' r d' D' U2 b2 4u2 4f 3r2 B' 4u2 4r 3d2 u' 3f2 3r F D 4r2 4u U2 b' R2 4f' 3u' B2 3u' F2 3b 3l2 R f' B' 3d2 3b F 4f2 3d' 4u' 3r 4r2 d u2 B' d2 3d2 F D L2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U R2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L' R' D' B F' D2 B' R' U
D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F D2 L2 B D' R' F D F' D' U' L'
U' R2 F U L' D R' F B' R' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 B'
B2 U' L B' U2 D' F R L' U2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B'
D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 R' F U F' R D' F D' R F2
B' R F2 R U D' B2 R D R' L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2
B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R U' L' F L' F2 R2 D' R'
B U2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 D R' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U2
D2 R2 F L2 B R2 B F2 R2 D2 F' U L' R U2 F' D R2 F R2 U
D L D B D L D R2 U L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B2 U2
L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 U F' D' B D' F2 L D' F2 R'
B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B R2 D' L B D2 B D R2 B
B U2 B F2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F U2 R D L' U B' U R' U F2 D
D2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L' D F' U2 L U' R2 D2 U2 R'
R U B R2 F' B R' D R2 B D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2
D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U B F2 D B L D2 U' F D'
F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' F L B F2 D U B' L B2
F D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' R U2 B' L' F R' D L'
R2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 D R2 D F D U' R2 F2 L' B' F R' U
L2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L F2 L2 U' L' D B2 L R B' F D U2
B D2 F R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U' F2 U' R D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2
F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 L F' L' R2 F R B' U R D2
B' L F2 R2 L2 F' D L2 B D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 R U2
U R2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 D' F2 U B' R' D' U' F L' U B' R U
B2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' F' U L2 U2 B' R F U R2
F U2 L' F2 R' F' D' F U B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2
F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F D R' D L' B2 F2 D' B L' U
R' U2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F D' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B'
F' U' F' U2 F' R2 L2 F' R L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D F2
R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B' D L2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 D' B


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

Week 2012-20

3BLD
Accuracy: 13/20
*Mean of Best Five: 1:47.94*
1. 2:00.32 
2. 1:56.79 
3. DNF(2:16.09)[Mess]
*4. 1:50.82 *
5. 2:19.46 
*6. 1:34.32 *
7. 1:55.86 
8. DNF(1:37.56)[3E] 
9. DNF(2:09.27)[4C, 4E] 
10. DNF(2:23.00)[Mess] 
11. 2:14.53 
12. 2:14.94 
13. DNF(2:55.21)[2E]
14. 2:27.03 
*15. 1:53.53 
16. 1:53.33 *
17. 2:12.81 
*18. 1:47.70 *
19. DNF(2:22.68)[Mess] 
20. DNF(2:36.34)[4C]


----------



## Maskow (May 16, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 40.11 



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 13/20
*Session mean:* 46.19

*Memo time avg:* ~16.30
*Solve time avg:* ~29.89 [TuRBo edges/BH corners]

*1. 39.81 [~13]*
*2. 40.07 [~12]*
3. 51.91 [~18]
4. 55.37 [~20]
5. 53.69 [~16]
*6. 39.65 [~16]*
*7. 41.22 [~14]*
8. DNF
9. 49.85 [~22]
10. DNF
11. 43.52 [~14]
*12. 39.81 [~16]*
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. 50.11 [~17]
16. 52.16 [~16]
17. DNF
18. 43.26 [~18]
19. DNF
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30], UWR


----------



## labirint (May 16, 2012)

Hello all! I'm new on this forum, but I've some experience in cubing. I think, this race give a good opportunity to develop memory and some other skills, and also I like to solve cubes blindfolded, therefore I want to take part in the race.

My first results:

4x4 bld : 6:00.15 :fp
DNF, *6:12.21*, DNF, *5:48.09*, 7:05.84, 6:38.84, DNF, DNF

Pretty bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2012)

labirint said:


> Hello all! I'm new on this forum, but I've some experience in cubing. I think, this race give a good opportunity to develop memory and some other skills, and also I like to solve cubes blindfolded, therefore I want to take part in the race.
> 4x4 bld : 6:00.15 :fp
> DNF, *6:12.21*, DNF, *5:48.09*, 7:05.84, 6:38.84, DNF, DNF



Welcome!

Wow, you're really good - who are you?

My guess:


Spoiler



labirint sounds Eastern European. Looking at people who have solved 4x4x4 BLD in the WCA; Rafal is already known on speedsolving.com. I'm guessing the next highest Eastern European person for 4x4x4 BLD in the WCA: Oleg Gritsenko. (Sorry if I guessed wrong!)


----------



## labirint (May 17, 2012)

Hello, Mike. Thanks. But I can't say that my results are good while I get DNF on every second solve. There is a lot of things to practice. 

I think, it's very difficult to guess who I am. But sure I'm not Oleg Gritsenko since his WCA ID is 2011GRIT01 - the same as DrKorbin's, who is an regular competitor in this race.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 17, 2012)

BLD2 

===========

BLD3 

===========

BLD4 *5:38.86*, acc: 5/7

6:04.91, *6:00.71*, 8:07.68, DNF, 8:48.88, DNF, *5:17.00*

7 - PB!

===========

BLD5 *14:21*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *14:21*

===========

Multi-BLD 

===========

BLD8 *2:08:51*

My sixth attempt and finally a victory!

Memorization: 44:57
Rechecking: 14:25
Execution: 1:09:29

EDIT: initially writing this report, I messed memorization and execution time. So all times are "normal" for me.


----------



## Riley (May 17, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> BLD2
> 
> BLD8 *2:08:51*
> 
> ...


 
Wow, congrats! Incredible, can't wait for the video!

I'll use this post for my results, which I think I'm going to get back into...

Week 20

2x2:
Consistency: 5/7
Mean of best 5: 33.66
Times: 42.29, 31.92, DNF(1:08.04), 43.34, 23.22, DNF(24.92), 27.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

labirint said:


> Hello, Mike. Thanks. But I can't say that my results are good while I get DNF on every second solve. There is a lot of things to practice.
> 
> I think, it's very difficult to guess who I am. But sure I'm not Oleg Gritsenko since his WCA ID is 2011GRIT01 - the same as DrKorbin's, who is an regular competitor in this race.


 
Heh, I didn't notice that. Sorry, DrKorbin - I didn't realize that was you. You're good too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> BLD8 *2:08:51*
> 
> My sixth attempt and finally a victory!
> 
> ...


 
Oh, and sorry I didn't notice this either! Wow, congratulations! It took you 8 fewer attempts than it took me.


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

I do like 30-100 blindsolves a day, so it's funny I haven't joined this yet. I'll start today.


----------



## Mikel (May 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I do like 30-100 blindsolves a day, so it's funny I haven't joined this yet. I'll start today.



WTF??!?!?!!!

That is _sooo_ many. It also shows why you have been improving so much.


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

Mikel said:


> WTF??!?!?!!!
> 
> That is _sooo_ many. It also shows why you have been improving so much.


 
Yeah. For some reason I have really good stamina. I forget my memo by the time I'm done scrambling for the next solve, so I basically never stop. It's usually close to 30 on a school day and 100 on a weekend. Totally pays off =]


----------



## emolover (May 18, 2012)

3x3: N/A (1/1)



Spoiler: 3x3



1. 4:27.50

I don't know what the memo time was because I was in wind symphony using my iPod.



More to come slowly as the week goes by.

@ Noahaha, That is just crazy! I'm lucky to attempt two on weekdays and eight or so on weekends.


----------



## labirint (May 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Yeah. For some reason I have really good stamina. I forget my memo by the time I'm done scrambling for the next solve, so I basically never stop.


 
I solve 4bld like that, so I can do 10-20 attempts in a day.


----------



## jorgeskm (May 19, 2012)

*1:09.10*, 1:11.45, DNF(1:16.36), 1:24.69, DNF(1:05.63), 1:09.33, 1:44.11, *1:07.92*, DNF(1:05.21), *1:01.63*, DNF(1:10.92), DNF(1:12.27), 1:31.51, *1:08.13*, DNF(1:28.06), 1:24.36, DNF(1:22.84), *1:04.35*, 1:14.73, DNF(1:11.30)
*Avg5: 1:06.23*

With BH/M2, and new memo method.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 19, 2012)

*2x2bld = 27.51* (14/20) blah only four sub-30

*3x3bld = 1:20.49* (8/20)


Spoiler



02:02.65	26	5
01:58.43	47	1
01:52.50	60	0
01:46.12	40	2
02:11.74	40	1
01:57.29	29	1
02:00.33	55	2
01:48.60	50	0
01:09.10	27	0
01:37.32	34	0
01:27.78	44	0
01:16.71	25	1
01:40.51	41	1
02:10.00	70	3
01:59.63	51	3
01:44.54	40	0
01:14.11	34	0
01:14.16	28	0
01:33.49	37	4
01:49.87	44	1


*4x4bld = 5:57.98* (4/8) good


Spoiler



06:00.00
7:31.59, DNF (2C), 6:44.78, DNF (3C), 5:55.16, 2xDNF (bad ones)


*5x5bld = 15:31.16* (1/1) ok
memo 9:30


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

3BLD:

1:23.851, 1:35.097, 1:17.486, 2:09.745, DNF(1:31.556), DNF(1:16.689), 1:21.635, 1:33.959, DNF(1:01.027), DNF(45.443), 1:21.681, 1:05.534, DNF(1:16.159), DNF(1:51.228), 1:36.065, 1:37.921, 1:29.045, 1:13.428, 1:28.921, 1:23.351 = 1:15.95

number of times: 14/20
best time: 1:05.534
worst time: 2:09.745

current avg5: 1:27.106 (σ = 3.25)
best avg5: 1:27.106 (σ = 3.25)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 77.22)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 77.22)

session avg: DNF (σ = 79.73)
session mean: 1:28.409

Pretty frustrating session. The 1:01 would have been a PB if I had remembered the twisted corner, and I had a few solves where I just couldn't remember my memo. I'm not too displeased though.


----------



## Micael (May 21, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:39.72


Spoiler



Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:21.67
DNF(3:27.71), 3:36.88, 2:06.87, 1:52.41, 2:04.02, 1:37.44, DNF(2:02.08), DNF(5:31.33), DNF(1:51.73), 2:11.37, 5:41.72, 1:21.67, 3:14.55, 2:58.86, DNF(1:58.08), 2:07.82, 1:36.64, DNF(1:33.82), 2:02.01, 1:50.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 18.85*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 17.57
24.90, *19.90*, 26.71, 21.72, *18.96*, *18.62*, 21.00, DNF, 27.25, 23.59, 28.56, 29.19, *19.22*, 28.15, *17.57*, 23.20, 29.00, 26.35, 28.06, 32.22
Comment: Not bad.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.07*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:13.33
1:38.14, *1:19.07*, *1:18.75*, 2:01.17, DNF [1:56.19, 3E], DNF [1:20.56, 2E], DNF [1:05.32, 2C 2E], 1:37.16, *1:13.33*, 1:35.08, 1:28.33, 1:35.00, 1:41.70, 1:51.06, 1:57.44, 2:06.47, *1:15.64*, *1:13.55*, 1:43.42, 1:51.26
Comment: Wow, even with a very decent accuracy, I can still wind up with 3 DNFs in a row. That's so disturbing. Nice result, though.

*4x4x4 BLD: 7:07.08*
Accuracy: 3/8
Best single: 6:47.85
*6:47.85* [3:32], DNF [6:45.80, 3:50, 2W], DNF [8:48.99, 4:44, 3C], DNF [7:51.89, 4:12, 3W], 8:21.28 [4:10], DNF [7:52.06, 4:25, 3C], *7:26.31* [3:41], DNF [8:42.86, 3:55, 3W]
Comment: Wow, this has been a terrible week for 4x4x4 BLD for me. Which is weird, because it's been a good week for 5x5x5 BLD for me. Very strange.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-20:*

*2x2x2*

 18.85 Mike Hughey
 27.51 MatsBergsten
 33.66 Riley

*3x3x3*

 40.11 Maskow
 1:06.23 jorgeskm
 1:15.95 Noahaha
 1:16.07 Mike Hughey
 1:20.49 MatsBergsten
 1:39.72 Micael
 1:47.94 Skullush
 DNF emolover (1/1)

*4x4x4*

 5:38.86 DrKorbin
 5:57.98 MatsBergsten
 6:00.15 labirint
 7:07.08 Mike Hughey

*5x5x5*

 14:21 DrKorbin
15:31.16 MatsBergsten

*8x8x8*

 2:08:51 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

26/27 = 25, 51:36.21 Maskow

Wow, a successful 8x8x8 BLD solve and a multiBLD UWR all in the same week! Impressive!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2012)

*Week 2012-21:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, May 28, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-21:*


*2x2x2:*

R F R F2 U2 F' R U' R
F R' U R2 U' F' R2 U R
R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U2 R' U2
F U' F U F2 R U R2 F2
U2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 F'
U R2 F2 U R' U F2 R' F2
F R' U2 R' U' R2 F U F
F R2 F R' F2 R2 U' F' U
F2 R F' U' F' U R2 F'
R2 U F R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
R U2 F' R F R U F2 R'
U R' F2 R' F2 R F' R' U'
R2 U R' U' R' F U F' R'
U' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R'
R U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 F'
F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U F' U'
R2 F2 U2 F U2 F R2 F' U
R F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2
U' R F2 U' R F' R U' F' U'
F U2 R' F R U

*3x3x3:*

L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' F L U' R B' D B2 D2
L2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 F L2 F L U R D' B2 L2 F' U B D
B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U L U2 F L2 F' U' R2 F L U'
U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 F' D R U' R' U' B F2 L2 R'
L2 F' U2 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L F2 D' U' B R' B2 L R2 B2
B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 L B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U' L
L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B R' D U2 L U' B2 R'
R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L B2 D' U F' L' B L
U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D R U F2 D B' F D' U2 R' F'
B2 D' L2 F' U L' D' B2 R D L' F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L D2
D R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L' B2 U B' L2 U B F L2 D2
R2 D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U F' R' B2 D' U F' L2 U' B2
R2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L' U' B' F D L2 D B2 U' L2
B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 R B R'
B2 U F2 U L2 R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 R' D' R' D2 U F R2 B2 D L
R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R
L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B R' U' B R2 U' B R2 B D2
U B D F2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 R B L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2
B' U' D2 L2 B2 L' D R' B' U F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' F2 D'
B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 D F2 L' D' L2 D' B' L' R' D F2

*4x4x4:*

D Uw2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' Uw Fw F2 U' Rw U2 Rw' Fw Rw D R' F2 R' Fw R2 Fw' F' L Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 L2 R2 B R B R B Uw' Fw' R'
D2 B2 R2 Uw Fw F' D L2 R2 U Rw2 D R2 B D' U B U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw Rw' F2 R D' B2 Fw L R' U' B' Rw' F L2 B'
B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw' U' Rw2 R Uw F' R F Rw Uw B' D Uw2 U R D' B Fw2 R2 Fw U2 F D L' F2 R' B' Uw Fw' D R F U Fw2 Uw2 R2
B Fw' D' Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw R U' Fw' Uw2 U B F2 R2 Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 L D U L B U' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' F' Rw2 D Uw' F' Rw B F L' F L'
L' R U2 F' D2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' F2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U' Rw R' Fw2 L Rw2 D' F2 R' F2 Uw B2 D2 Fw' Uw' U2 L2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B F' Uw'
Rw R2 U2 B' F Uw L B2 F2 Rw2 R B2 D' Rw' U2 F Uw R B U L2 Rw' B' Uw2 L' Uw' B2 Uw Fw' R2 F2 L D2 Uw2 F' R' D U2 L2 F2
Uw2 L F2 Uw' B' Fw U R Uw' L B2 F' D2 Uw2 U' L Rw' D U2 F D2 Uw U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw R2 B Fw2 U Rw2 D B' F Rw' D' Fw Uw Fw'
D U2 R' Uw U2 B2 Uw U' L2 D2 Uw' U' Rw Fw' Uw Rw Fw D Uw2 U' Fw2 U2 R D2 U2 Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' U2 B2 F Rw R2 Fw Rw F2 L R2

*5x5x5:*

Bw L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw Bw Fw R2 B Fw F2 Dw' U Fw2 F Rw' R F2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 F' Dw' Rw2 Uw Bw' Lw2 F' Dw2 L F Rw' R2 Dw2 U2 Lw B2 F U' F' D Uw B L2 Lw R2 D2 L2 D F' Uw2 B2 U R
L2 U Fw Dw' U R2 F2 Lw' Dw B2 F L' F R Fw2 F' D2 L2 R Bw Uw2 U2 Rw' R Dw F2 Dw' Uw' Rw' R' F' D2 L' Lw2 Rw2 U' B' L U' Fw' U2 Lw' R2 Dw' Fw' F L' B Uw' B Fw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Fw' Uw L Dw' B2 F2
Bw' L' Fw U Fw' D' L Rw2 Dw' R D2 Fw2 F2 D F2 Dw Lw' Fw2 Lw' F' L' Bw Fw2 U2 R D' Lw R2 B Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U B Fw' D2 Dw U F U2 L' Lw' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 L Lw2 R
U' Rw' Uw2 Bw F' L' Lw2 D2 Fw' R' F' L' Lw R2 Uw2 U B' Dw Lw' Uw U2 Lw F' Uw2 L F' Dw' B2 L Fw' Uw' Lw R D2 R' Uw' R B F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw L' Rw2 D Lw2 D R2 D' Dw Uw U B Bw' Fw2 Rw' Bw' Fw'

*8x8x8:*

R' F2 u' 3u2 4u' 4r' 4u2 4r F b' L' 3d' R' 4r2 l' U 3r r2 B2 U b2 4u2 u2 4f' f2 4u2 f2 d' f2 r' 3u2 D' r' l 4r' b' 4f' R2 r2 3u B' r' R2 l2 u 3r2 u2 4f U2 l 4r' r' L2 3l' B f2 u 3l u2 B f 4r2 r' 3f u L R2 3f' B2 3u' d D' B' 3b2 3f' F' f2 L f2 B2 R2 3l' 3b r F L2 D 4r' 3u2 b2 d2 4u R' F' D r' 3b2 3f' 3l2 U' L2 b' D 3b' 3f' u' D 4r2 B 3u R2 4f' 3u2 d2 4f' 3u2 3b2 4f 4u' 3b

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

D L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' L R U R U2 B' R2 F' D B'
L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 F U2 R' D2 U' R' F' U' R F'
B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' B L R' F' D2
B2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' U2 R' D' R F2 D' L U
R' F L' B2 R2 D' F L2 U R L2 B D2 R2 L2 F2 B' R2 F2 R2
L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D' B D R' U F2 U2 R U' B2
U2 L F2 U' L' F U2 R2 D F R L2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D2
R2 L' F U2 R' D2 L' D R' U L2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2
F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' F' D2 R2 D L' D2 U F R D2 F' R2 F2
D' F2 L' F2 U2 F' R D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2
L2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B D' F2 D' R F L2 U' R2 D' L
U F' B' R L B L2 D' R U R' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R
U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' L' R' U2 B L' B2 R2 U' L2
L2 F B' D2 R' D R2 U R U2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2
B2 D L B L2 U' F' D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D2
L2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B' U' L2 R2 U R B U' R2 D F'
R D2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 R' D' B' R' D L F' U2 L' F2 L
B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 F L' R2 U2 F2 U L D' F R2 B
F2 D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F R B' D' F' L' R2 D' F R' D'
L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B F U B2 L U2 F L D' R U2
L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 B' L D B2 L D F' D B L U'
L2 U' R B' U F U L F2 R B L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F B2 D2
F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 F' D' U' R U' B' L2 B' D F2
U2 R D2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R2 B F L' U F2 U' B' D' R U'
L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L F L2 B' U' R B' F' L
B D2 R U B2 D' R F B R' F' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2
U B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 R2 D2 F' U' L R2 U' B
R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 R D2 F' U2 L D2 L' R' F' U'
F2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D F' D' F2 R' U' B L U' R2 U2
R2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' F D' R B L' F' D' B' D' B2


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Week 2012-21

3BLD
Accuracy: 10/20
*Mean of 5: 1:45.76*
1. DNF(2:07.48)[2C] 
2. 3:12.87 
3. 2:34.01 
4. DNF(2:26.76)[2E] 
*5. 1:55.27 *
6. DNF(2:12.69)[4C, 4E] 
7. DNF(1:50.25)[3E] 
8. 2:13.16 
9. DNF(1:40.64)[2C] 
10. 3:48.07 
11. DNF(1:36.78)[3C] 
*12. 2:00.01 
13. 1:42.41 *
14. DNF(1:42.27)[2C] 
*15. 1:35.09 *
16. DNF(1:49.41)[4C, 4E] 
*17. 1:36.02 *
18. DNF(1:35.39)[2C] 
19. 2:13.88 
20. DNF(2:09.43)[Mess]

I need need need to get better at memorizing corners... A few good solves only off by corners.
During the first 10 I was clearly not concentrating at all...

4BLD
Accuracy: 2/2
*Mean of 2: 11:39.77
1. 12:13.45 
2. 11:06.10[PB]*

Two great solves


----------



## Noahaha (May 23, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> [*] 1:15.95 Noahaha
> 
> [*] 1:16.07 Mike Hughey



XD

I read it as best average of five solves lol. Thanks for fixing that.

Week 2012 - 21
3x3: DNF(1:29.365), 1:52.759, 1:42.294, 1:18.057, DNF(1:14.352), 1:33.472, *1:05.308*, DNF(1:33.186), 1:30.061, 1:26.189, DNF(1:56.882), 1:29.899, *1:17.436*, *1:16.890*, DNF(1:18.527), 1:30.073, 1:18.278, *1:14.797*, *1:11.570*, DNF(1:35.731) = 1:13.200

stats:
number of times: 14/20
best time: 1:05.308
worst time: 1:52.759

current avg5: 1:21.049 (σ = 8.01)
best avg5: 1:21.049 (σ = 8.01)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 78.43)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 78.43)

session avg: DNF (σ = 76.12)
session mean: 1:24.792

This was possibly the weirdest BLD session I've ever had. There were like 6 easy scrambles and I totally choked on most of them.


----------



## Maskow (May 23, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 39.16! First sub40! 



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Session mean:* 44.27
*Best avg5:* 42.48

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 41.57
*4. 39.84*
5. DNF
6. DNF
*7. 34.65*
8. 47.04
9. 47.12
10. 50.42
11. 49.25
*12. 41.47
13. 41.03*
14. 44.95
*15. 38.79*
16. DNF
17. 43.88
18. DNF
19. 54.27
20. 45.54



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 26/29, 53:30 [30:20] ; OO


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 23, 2012)

did 8 solves and closed CCT and didn't save my times. 0_0
will do some of them again, but average was 1:23.90 and 6/8 cubes. Best was around 1:11.xx.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 26, 2012)

4BLD: 28:16.xx, DNF (22:19), DNF (25:05), DNF (31:22), DNF, DNF (23:59), DNF = DNF

accuracy: 1/7
1-  after having to redo part of center memo and fixing memo error of the very last letter pair by visual recollection
2- tried to speed up memo and execution; off by 6 centers, lots of edges and completely forgot corner memo 
3- nevermind...
4- off by 2 centers...
5- gave up during memo, too much distracted by my kids crawling over me on the couch...
6- off by 3 centers, 4 corners and 8 edges. Execution errors as I cecked the memo to be correct aterwards
7- nevermind
done while kids are playing, singing, watching spongebob, knocking over jenga-towers, fighting, crying, etc etc. very good practice


----------



## DrKorbin (May 27, 2012)

BLD2 *21.09*, acc: 15/20

27.87, *21.54*, DNF, 28.28, *19.77*, 1:17.19, DNF, 28.22, 42.02, 28.67, *21.93*, 29.81, *18.67*, *23.56*, DNF, 36.56, 27.98, DNF, 37.64, DNF

===========

BLD3 *1:14.74*, acc: 13/20

1:28.90, *1:19.43*, 1:27.24, DNF, DNF, *1:18.91*, DNF, DNF, 1:26.79, 1:38.99, 1:22.76, *1:07.38*, 1:22.66, 1:37.62, DNF, DNF, 1:21.30, *1:15.85*, *1:12.13*, DNF

===========

BLD4 *5:06.69*, acc: 4/8

DNF, 6:14.98, *5:26.58*, 6:10.39, *4:46.80*, DNF, DNF, DNF

5 - PB!!

===========

BLD5 *:fp*, acc: 0/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Experiments with different memory methods. Memorization in the last attempt was sub-5, but I was too inattentive today.

===========

Multi-BLD *12/16 = 8, 55:43*

One 3-cycle in corners in 3 cubes;
One error because of undone setup move.
The time is good, I should try 17 next time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 25.84* (14/20)

*3x3 bld = 1:21.49* (12/20) Nothing special apart from a new PB single (NL) 55.20


Spoiler



01:38.47	45	0
01:45.12	41	0
01:31.02	32	0
01:15.61	25	1
02:03.20	70	1
01:31.00	35	0
00:55.20	21	0
01:43.54	38	0
01:35.19	55	0
01:20.50	31	0
01:46.69	44	0
01:56.84	44	1
01:14.19	23	1
01:31.56	37	0
01:29.75	31	0
01:59.27	40	0
01:57.28	39	3
01:36.24	34	3
01:33.53	38	5
02:07.07	67	1


*4x4 bld = 5:47.12* (2/5)
DNF, DNF, *5:50.82*, DNF, *5:43.42*
All three DNF:s were only two or three pieces off

*5x5 bld = 18:02* (1/1)
I've started lately to get awful long memo times on some solves. Not fun.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2012)

*3x3 BLD*: 6:09.13 4/8


Spoiler: 3BLD



1. DNF(5:23.46)[4:01.11] Most of the cube.

I clearly forgot the part of edge memo that was audio. I also forgot to undo a settup move somewhere. 

2. DNF(5:03.49)[3:34.98] 2E 2C

Forgot about parity.

3. 4:23.67[3:08.60]

Nice

4. 5:20.60[3:56.10]

That was a long memo, I spent 3 minutes just on the corners. I need to get better with taps. 

5. 5:20.93[3:52.98]

Another long memo, but at least I am getting successes. 

6. DNF(3:18.82)[1:57.53] 5E 2C

Freaked out at how easy the scramble was so I rushed memo which made me ignore the two fliped edges and I memorized wrong. I also didn't do the parity. 

7. DNF(3:30.20)[3:01.26] All of the cube. 

Messed up a corner shoot immediately. 

8. 9:31.32[5:57.91]

Probably should have stopped before this solve but I didn't. This solve was peculier because my edge memo was HE FeSsed a TaLl IKe OX. This was weird because I is part of my buffer position, so I went through what I had to solve which was the BL piece and I had to guess which way to orient it and I guessed correctly.



Hope to do more of 3x3, 2x2, multi, and attempt 4BLD tomorrow.


----------



## hjt0619 (May 29, 2012)

3x3 BLD = *1:09.01*


Spoiler



1. DNF(1:16.75) 
2. DNF(1:07.36) 
3. DNF(1:46.29) 
*4. 1:46.80* 
*5. 1:15.15* 
6. DNF(1:16.03) 
7. DNF(55.87) 
8. DNF(59.60) 
9. DNF(1:15.24) 
10. DNF(22.48) 
11. DNF(1:08.97) 
*12. 39.74* 
13. DNF(53.94) 
*14. 1:01.74* 
15. DNF(59.86) 
16. DNF(45.20) 
*17. 1:01.63* 
18. DNF(59.04) 
19. DNF(1:09.46) 
20. DNF(39.92)


long time no practice


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.08*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 15.78
*21.22*, 31.63, 22.03, 25.21, 26.02, 23.44, 27.19, 24.83, 24.88, 28.90, 27.21, *18.58*, *15.78*, 28.27, DNF [23.88, 3C], 28.47, 22.68, *21.44*, 24.19, *18.38*
Comment: This seemed better than it actually was.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.82*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 58.11
2:40.44, 2:43.61, 2:07.78, 1:21.53, *1:20.88*, 1:35.05, *58.11*, 1:23.41, 1:30.52, DNF [1:37.38, 2E], DNF [1:30.90, 3E], *1:04.30*, 1:23.65, 1:24.30, 2:05.53, 1:35.33, *1:11.69*, *1:09.11*, 1:57.34, DNF [4:53.58, 6E]
Comment: My best result ever for this format! Also my second best single ever.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-21:*

*2x2x2*

 19.08 Mike Hughey
 21.09 DrKorbin
 25.84 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 39.16 Maskow
 1:08.82 Mike Hughey
 1:09.01 hjt0619
 1:13.20 Noahaha
 1:14.74 DrKorbin
 1:21.49 MatsBergsten
 1:23.90 AbstractAlg
 1:45.76 Skullush
 DNF emolover (4/8)

*4x4x4*

 5:06.69 DrKorbin
 5:47.12 MatsBergsten
11:39.77 Skullush
 DNF Cubenovice (1/7)

*5x5x5*

 18:02 MatsBergsten
 DNF DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

26/29 = 23, 53:30 Maskow
12/16 = 8, 55:43 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

*Week 2012-22:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, June 4, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-22:*


*2x2x2:*

R2 U2 R F U2 F' U2 F U
F U2 F R U R' U R2 F' U'
F' R' U' F2 U' R' F2 R U F2
U' R F2 U' R2 U R F' R2 U'
F2 U R' F2 U' R' F2 U
F' R' U' F2 U' F2 R F' U'
U' R2 U F' U' F U F2 U'
R2 U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 U2
U F R' U F' U R2 F2 R' U'
R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U F2
U' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U R
U2 R U2 F' R' U R2 U' F'
R U R' F U F2 R U F2
U' R2 U' R U' F' R U2 F' U
F' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U F
F' R2 F R' U F2 R2 U' R2
F' U' R F2 U R2 U
R' F U F2 R2 U'
U R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F R
U2 F2 U F2 R' U F' R'

*3x3x3:*

L2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 U R D' U' B L2 F' D' U' R' F'
U L2 F2 D L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 F' R2 D R' D2 L2 D' B U
R L D2 B' R F' L' U' D2 L' D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D
U F2 R' U2 B U L' F B' D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F B
D2 R D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F R U2 B U2 R F U B R'
R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' L D2 L' D2 R2 B L' B2
B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B F' D' F L U' F2 R F2 D' B2 L2
F L' U' L F' D' R' F' U' F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F
L D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 U L B F2 L U2
R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F L2 R F2 U' R' F U' B2
B R2 D2 F U2 B D2 B L2 R2 B' D L F2 U R D' F R D2 R
F L2 R2 D2 F R2 F U2 B2 F' U2 L' F' D2 F' U L D' B F2
D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' R2 B' U2 F' U L2 U2 L' B'
R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U' B2 F2 D' B2 L F2 U' B' L U' F2 U' L2 D
R' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L U R' F U2 F2 R2 U R B' U
B2 R U' L B' D2 B2 D F D L' F2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 L F2 R'
U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 R U B' D2 B2 F' L2 B
F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U F L' B2 U' L' D R' U2 F' D
R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' D' U' F' U2 F2 L' U' B' D2
D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B L' D U2 F R F' L' D' B

*4x4x4:*

L2 Uw L Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 Rw U' B2 F2 D2 L Rw' R2 B2 D Uw F D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw B' F2 D' L D' Fw L R D B' R' F
L2 U' B2 U B U2 B' Uw2 L B F D2 U R' D U L' Uw' Fw' F2 D' Rw' R D' Fw' F2 U Fw R Uw U L' D Rw2 R' B2 Rw' F' L' R2
Rw' U Fw2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw U L2 U' L Fw R B' L' D Uw2 Fw L Fw2 D2 U' Rw' U2 L B2 L2 Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 B' U R' F2 Rw' U Fw2 L' Uw2
Fw Rw R2 D Uw Fw2 U2 R B2 Uw Rw2 B' Fw' F' L2 Fw U2 Fw D L Uw L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D Uw U2 Fw Rw D' F' L D' Uw R2 D2 Uw R
R' U F' Rw2 Fw' L' B D' Rw B Fw F Rw2 R2 U2 B R F D2 Uw2 U2 Fw D' Fw' D2 Rw B L Rw2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 Fw2 L Uw U2 Fw
L' Rw' U2 L Rw2 B Uw R' B' Fw L' F' R2 Fw2 F' L' R' D L R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' F2 D2 U' Fw R Uw U' F2 U2 L U Rw D2 B Fw' L'
B' Fw Rw' D R B' F' D Uw U' Rw B' F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 F2 L' Rw Fw R Uw' B' Rw U' F2 U' F' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D2 U B Rw2 B' Rw2 F' R
L Uw2 L' F2 L R Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw' R D F2 Rw' U' L' Rw' Uw Rw' B2 Fw' F2 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U F' L' F2 U2 B' Fw' D Uw2 L2

*5x5x5:*

Uw L F2 Dw2 Lw R2 B Fw' D2 Lw2 R Fw F Lw' Bw2 Dw U' F' Lw D' Bw2 F' Uw U Lw2 Dw' Fw' D2 F2 Lw U' Bw Uw B2 Fw' Lw' D U' L' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw Lw' Bw F L' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 F2 L2 R
Dw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 L' R' Fw Rw D R Fw D' L2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw' B Dw' Bw' Dw U' Lw R2 Dw2 Fw' R' Uw U B2 Fw2 D2 U' Lw Uw' L' Uw' F' L' Fw2 L2 Lw R D' Dw2 Lw' F' Rw2 F Lw' F Dw' Uw U Bw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 F R2
Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 L' Uw Rw' D Dw' Lw B' Fw L2 Bw' Lw U2 Rw2 Dw Lw' Fw' L2 B2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 R D' Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R' D2 U2 L B Dw F2 Lw B Dw Uw B2 Uw U L2 D' Lw D' Rw R' Fw Rw' U2 Rw2 R Bw2
B2 D2 U' F R' F' U2 Fw F' U' Fw' Lw B' Dw2 Fw D' U Fw R' Fw L2 D2 Uw2 L2 Lw Rw R' Dw2 Lw' Rw' Bw L' U F2 Dw' Rw R B2 R U Fw D' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B Bw' F Lw U' Rw' Fw Rw B2 Rw2 Bw

*8x8x8:*

4r' l L2 u2 B b' r2 R2 d' 3b' f2 B' 4r' F' D' 3r' 3f' 3r2 U f2 L2 d2 U' 3u2 B b2 l' 3l' B R2 B' 3u 3r2 f' 3u 4u' 3b2 3f d2 4r2 D2 4f l' d' u 4r' 3b' r l' D2 F D2 R' f2 3d' 4f2 l f2 d2 3l' 3b2 R 4f2 f2 r' F2 3u' 3f r L2 3u2 B' 3u2 l f 4r' 3l L 3b2 l' 4f' U 3r2 4u2 3u U' 3d' r2 R' 3l 4f' F2 f' u l L b u' R' r2 B F' L2 3f2 d2 u' 4u2 R' F u' 3b' D2 3f 3l 3b2 3f' U 3f' 4u 4r

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U2 B L D' R' U2 R2 U2 L U F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2
D2 F2 R2 D R2 L' U B U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D'
L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 B' L F2 R D' U2 L2 F
L2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U' L' B2 F R2 D2 B F2 L B'
R2 U L' D' B' R2 U R' L2 B' U' F2 L2 U D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D'
B2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' L B' F' D' R' F L' B' F
B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' U' B D' L' B' F2 R F R2
B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R D2 F' L' D' R U' R2 D' F'
B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F D F2 R B' R2 D' B2 R' B F2
L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L D' F' L2 D2 R B U2 L2 D
L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D R' F2 R2 D2 F' U' B' L' F' L2
B U' L D F' R2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' D2 L2 B R2 F' D2 F R2
D' B L2 B' D2 L' U L B R' L2 B U2 L2 U2 B U2 F U2 L2 F
U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R2 B2 U L F U2 L2 B D L2 D' F2
R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 F' R' U' L' R2 F2 D' F R2 U'
L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F L D2 F' D R2 F' D2 R U R2
U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 U' B R2 B2 R U2 B' D2 U2 R2
F' R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 U' L' R F D' L R2 B D B2
L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L U F D L2 D2 F2 L' F
D R B' U R L' U B2 L' B R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2
F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 R2 B U B' D2 B' F R B L D
R U2 B' D' L' U F U' F' R U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2
B L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D R' B L' D F2 U R F' L2
D2 B' L2 F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' L B2 F2 R U' B2 L R' F'
D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F' L' B2 D' L2 F R2 B' D2 R2
D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B' R' U' B2 U' R' F' U' L2
B2 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 B' F' R' F' U' R2 D U2 B2 R B2 R
F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' L' B D' F2 U L2 F2 R' D2 L
R' D R L' U F B' L F2 U F2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F
D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B F2 R2 F L2 R' U' L2 D


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2012)

Why am I DNF? One of the solves is just a DNF, isn't that fine?


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why am I DNF? One of the solves is just a DNF, isn't that fine?


 
You need five successes to have an average.

3x3: 

*1:05.388*, DNF(1:08.347), DNF(1:13.776), 1:14.629, 1:40.028, DNF(1:28.090), 1:26.039, DNF(2:04.799),* 56.726*, 1:28.371, DNF(1:11.885), 1:21.024, DNF(1:12.828), 1:17.161, 1:15.025, *1:09.452*, DNF(1:35.728), DNF(1:12.985), *1:10.259*, *1:07.676* = *1:05.900* 

number of times: 12/20
best time: 56.726
worst time: 1:40.028
best avg5: 1:17.737 (σ = 3.04)
session mean: 1:15.982

I sped up my memo this week, and it really paid off.

Multi: 47:25.098[31:34.140] 9/10 wow!


----------



## Maskow (May 30, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 36.37



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 17/20
*Session mean:* 42.91
*Best avg5:* 42.58
*Best avg12:* 43.65

*1. 37.15*
*2. 35.98*
3. 44.87
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. 44.73
7. 45.52
8. 51.95
*9. 32.76*
10. 45.97
11. 45.46
12. 43.72
13. DNF
14. 44.77
15. 42.73
*16. 38.21*
17. 48.32
18. 44.22
19. 45.31
*20. 37.77*



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 19/29, 60:00 [~35:30]
Terrible time, terrible accuracy. I lost the power. My memo was so weak... Like in my last competition  (the same score!)
I have only one logical explanation of this fact. Fever + pills :fp (it overcame me a day after the competition)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why am I DNF? One of the solves is just a DNF, isn't that fine?


 
Sorry it's "mean of five best". That means no top and bottom time thrown out.

If you would like to do another solve or two for last week and add it in, I'd be happy to update the results to give you credit for a non-DNF average!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.92*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 19.60
28.49, *19.82*, *22.63*, 26.69, 27.82, 28.16, *21.91*, 25.80, DNF [17.12, 5C], DNF [16.36, 2C], 28.32, *19.60*, 24.85, 23.62, 24.76, 29.48, *20.66*, 27.80, 24.48, 28.96
Comment: Really bad. If the two DNFs had been right, it would have been a good bit better, though.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.76*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:03.65
*1:03.65*, 1:26.34, DNF [2:01.76, 3E], DNF [1:07.86, 3E], 1:56.40, 1:50.14, *1:07.24*, 1:47.36, DNF [56.19, 3E], 1:45.94, *1:10.26*, 1:36.62, 1:31.36, 1:17.28, *1:17.17*, 1:18.29, DNF [1:32.29, 3C], 1:24.39, 1:22.65, *1:05.47*
Comment: Wow - I beat my result from last week! (By just .06 seconds.) I've gotten faster. I'm finding that trying to rush memo just a tiny bit works. I can't afford to rush it a lot, but a little bit makes a big difference.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2012)

Week 2012-22

3BLD
Accuracy: 16/20
*Mean of 5: 1:37.90*
1. 1:50.21 
2. 2:20.63 
3. 1:56.18 
4. 2:12.25 
5. DNF(3:15.91)[4C, 4E] 
*6. 1:25.38 *
7. 1:57.21 
8. 3:18.50 
9. DNF(1:20.82)[Mess] 
10. 2:01.61 
*11. 1:45.50 *
*12. 1:45.09 *
13. 2:10.00 
14. 2:07.72 
15. 1:54.28 
*16. 1:36.41 *
17. DNF(2:54.79)[3E] 
18. DNF(1:54.86)[3E] 
19. 1:47.50 
*20. 1:37.12 * 

Used letters instead of visual memo for corners, much better accuracy as a result


----------



## Gabig (Jun 2, 2012)

My first time there 

3x3x3 BLD
Accuracy 6/20
4. 3:35.63
6. 4:18.84
12. 3:25.65
13. 3:23.33
15. 3:23.53
18. 3:51.88
mean of 5 best = 3:34.004
not bad for me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 22.48* (16/20) not bad at all


Spoiler



sorted: 18.60
22.18
23.71
23.71
24.21
24.60
28.43
29.70
32.27
36.52
36.63
36.65
36.85
38.26
40.82
52.52
dnf
dnf
dnf
dnf


*3x3 bld = 1:11.82* (13/20) very good, I'm getting better too  even if I never close the gap to Mike 


Spoiler



01:06.82	29	2 
01:13.90	32	0
01:51.19	62	2
01:56.09	37	0
01:54.93	52	0
01:56.86	40	3
01:26.28	30	0
02:20.31	59	3
01:03.76	24	0
01:36.73	48	0
01:41.93	32	0
01:08.89	22	0
02:13.84	68	0
01:13.91	24	0
01:32.22	26	1
01:26.21	34	0
01:53.16	47	1
01:23.25	33	1
01:19.46	29	0
01:18.66	25	0


*4x4 bld = 6:18.18* (*8/8, nice*)
8:13.29, 7:29.83, 6:51.19, 9:52.84 (memo 6+!), *6:19.63, 6:16.72*, 7:05.08, 10:50.85 (forgot memo)

*5x5 bld = 17:24.78* (1/1)
bad memo again .


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

*3x3 BLD = 1:01.64 *(14/20) argh, so many mistakes with corners.


Spoiler



DNF(57.66), *59.00*, 1:16.90, 1:15.06, DNF(1:25.14), DNF(1:25.65), 1:20.99, 1:33.32, *1:08.36*, 1:16.31, DNF(52.05), *1:06.81*, 1:23.24, DNF(1:16.42), 1:18.16, 1:35.52, *1:08.73*, DNF(1:13.54), 1:12.42, *45.30*



Today very slow corners and unstable memo for them. Last night = party hard.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *45.30*


 
What is this I don't even...


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What is this I don't even...


 
It's a time. 
Don't know, just easy edge memo and visual corners, cycles were very easy.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> It's a time.
> Don't know, just easy edge memo and visual corners, cycles were very easy.


 
Lol I just tried the scramble again. And I screwed it up again and got a 1:07 again. Maybe I shouldn't try easy scrambles until I'm warmed up.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 3, 2012)

BLD2 *19.74*, acc: 15/20

22.43, *20.66*, 24.17, 25.66, DNF, *20.19*, 25.62, DNF, DNF, 27.85, 26.90, *19.25*, 31.00, *21.62*, DNF, 33.25, *16.97*, 21.84, DNF, 27.43

Rushed my memo and got sub-20!

===========

BLD3 *1:07.96*, acc: 13/20

DNF, DNF, 1:43.00, 1:15.94, *1:11.22*, DNF, 1:13.70, 1:53.47, *1:02.28*, DNF, *1:06.83*, 1:22.67, 3:09.54, DNF, *1:11.55*, *1:07.91*, 1:26.38, 1:17.31, DNF, DNF

Again, rushed my memo.
9 - PB!

===========

BLD4 *5:18.00*, acc: 3/8

*5:40.96*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:55.04*, 6:34.18, DNF

5 - 4:34.38, off by 2 centers.

===========

BLD5 *11:30*, acc: 2/4

DNF, 13:53, DNF, *11:30*

4 - PB!

===========

Multi-BLD *14/17 = 11, 59:15*

Memorization: 37:02
Two twisted corners in 5th (exec error) and 13th (memory error) cubes;
6th cube slipped in my hands during execution.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2012)

4BLD: DNF (22:16), DNF (24:50), DNF (24:18), DNF (27:46)
Accuracy: 0/4 

2 totally scrambled, 2 off by a couple of pieces but getting faster


----------



## labirint (Jun 3, 2012)

*4BLD: 6:41.70*
Accuracy: 2/8

DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:35.53, 5:47.86, DNF, DNF, DNF

*Multi-BLD*
4/6 34:45


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-22:*

*2x2x2*

 19.74 DrKorbin
 20.92 Mike Hughey
 22.48 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 36.37 Maskow
 1:01.64 AbstractAlg
 1:05.90 Noahaha
 1:07.96 DrKorbin
 1:08.76 Mike Hughey
 1:11.82 MatsBergsten
 1:37.90 Skullush
 3:34.00 Gabig

*4x4x4*

 5:18.00 DrKorbin
 6:18.18 MatsBergsten
 6:41.70 labirint
 DNF Cubenovice (0/4)

*5x5x5*

 11:30 DrKorbin
17:24.78 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

14/17 = 11, 59:15 DrKorbin
19/29 = 9, 60:00 Maskow
 9/10 = 8, 47:25.10 Noahaha
 4/ 6 = 2, 34:45 labirint


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

*Week 2012-23:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, June 11, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-23:*


*2x2x2:*

F' R' U R' U F2 R' F' R2 U
F2 R U' F2 U F U2 R
R F' U' F R U R' U R'
R2 U' R U F2 R' F R2
R U2 F2 U' R F' R2 F' R' U'
U R' F U2 R' F' R2 U2
F' U R' F2 R U2 R2 F
F2 U2 R2 U R F' R'
F' R2 U2 F' U R' U F2 U2
U' F U R F2 U' F U' F' U'
F R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F' R
R' F U' F2 U' F' U F2 R'
F' U' F U' R' U R' U2 R'
R' F2 U2 F R U R' U
F' R U' R F2 R' F' R U'
R2 U2 R U' R U2 R F'
F U' F R' U' F U' R2 F U
U' F2 U F' U F' R2 F2 U2
U' R U' R U' R2 F2 R'
F2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R'

*3x3x3:*

L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 R' D2 U L F' R D2 B'
R' F2 R U L F' U D' B L2 B2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L'
B2 D' L F' R2 F' U2 R F' R F2 U2 L D2 R F2 B2 R B2
F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B L R U2 R' U R' D R' F
R2 L U' L' F' U2 B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R D2 R' L2 U2 L'
D2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L U' F U F U' F' R' B D U2
U2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 U R B2 U' R F' D2 B' R D U B'
L2 F L2 F' B2 R' D B' U' R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F B D2 F' R2 F2 U2
L2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R F2 L U2 R' D F' R U L' B' F' D L'
L2 D2 L U2 F2 R D2 R D2 R D' B2 R D B' D B' R' B
U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 U2 F U B' R D B L R2 U2 B F
U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 L' U2 L2 B' D2 F L
U2 F' D B' L B L U' D R D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2
B D2 F R2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B' U' R D R2 U' F' U' B2 F'
D B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R' D' F R' B' U L U2 R' U
U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R F' D' L U L D' F2
L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U L' R F2 U F2 R' B L R B2
U' L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 U F2 L U' B2 F R' U2 R' B R2 U'
B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R F L' U2 L B' L R U'
D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L D2 F R' B L2 D2 L R' D' R

*4x4x4:*

B' Fw D2 Uw' F L2 B' D2 Uw2 B Fw2 L' R F R2 D F2 L R2 Uw F' D2 Uw2 U' L' D Rw U2 L2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 U F' Uw Rw' U' L2 Rw
Uw B' Uw' Rw D' U Fw' D' Rw2 R' F2 U B' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' B' L2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' F L Rw2 R' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 L Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2
D' U' Fw Rw2 D2 Rw2 R Uw' R' U2 Fw2 L B' L' Rw2 B' F' L' D2 L2 Rw B F2 Rw2 Fw R' Uw2 F' L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw U' Rw Uw2 Rw' R
D' B2 D2 Uw' Fw L D U' Rw2 B' Rw Uw Fw Uw2 L2 D2 L D B R F D Rw2 B2 Fw' L2 D2 U' Rw R2 B2 D2 B' Uw Rw D B2 Fw' U' Fw
F Rw' R B' L B' L' U2 B Uw' Fw U' Fw' Rw' Fw' F R2 D2 Uw' R B' Uw2 F Rw D2 Uw' B2 U R2 D' Fw2 F Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 L Rw2 R' F'
Rw2 F' Rw Uw2 Rw Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 U F2 L' R' B' Uw F Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' U' Rw R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F U' B' Fw L2 Rw2 F' Rw' R2 B' F2 Uw U2 B'
R' F U' F2 Uw R2 Fw2 D2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 R' Fw2 R2 B2 U R U R' U' F Rw' D2 F' L Rw R2 D Uw2 Fw D B' D2 Uw' B U' L2 B2 F
F2 R' D B Fw Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw' L' F L2 U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Fw2 L D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D' F D Rw' U' Rw' Fw' D B' Fw L Rw' Uw' U2 F2

*5x5x5:*

D' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Bw' Fw Dw' U' R' U B' R Dw F2 R U Bw' L Fw F L Uw2 U' B' Uw' Fw F Dw' L' F2 R2 Bw2 D' B Bw Fw' D' Dw2 B' D2 U2 Lw' B D U' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' L R2 Fw2 F' D F D Uw' Fw'
Rw2 U' R2 Uw Fw' F2 D' Uw' Rw F2 D Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw F2 R B' D' U2 Rw2 D Uw' L' D Dw2 B' Uw B L' Rw Dw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 B Fw' F2 Dw' Lw' Fw' F Lw' Uw' Lw Bw L Bw' Uw2 L' Rw' R B Lw
Bw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 D Lw2 B' U' Fw Uw2 Rw' D' Uw Lw Rw' R' Bw' F' L B' Lw2 Fw' D2 Lw Rw' Dw2 L2 D2 Dw' Rw Dw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 D Uw Rw' F' D Dw2 B Bw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' B' Dw' B2 R B2 Fw2 U L Fw' Lw' F' L2 Dw
B Lw2 R' B2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Lw2 R' Uw' B' Fw' R' Fw L2 Lw' Uw' U2 Lw R B2 Uw Fw' D' Uw2 R' D2 R D' Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw U2 Rw R2 Uw L2 Dw' Rw2 D' L' R Bw2 F Lw' D' Lw' F' L Bw D2 U B Fw' L

*8x8x8:*

f2 D2 4r2 4f l 4f2 F' d' D' 3r2 4r' U2 L 3r2 u' D 3b2 d' l' 3f' u L B F' 3r2 4f2 f l u2 3d2 U 4u 4r' 3d' f 3f 3d2 l f' 3b' 3l' R' 4u 3r2 4r D' d U2 f' D' L' D F 4u' F' B2 f2 3l' f' F D' R' 3u2 3f2 f' U2 4u f r' l 3b' D' 4f' f2 D' 4r2 3l 3f l2 F2 r 3f2 4r2 3u' b' 3f B2 f u L U' 3l2 u' r F R2 4r' 3b 4f' f D d2 L' l2 4f 3f 3u r' F 3u 4u2 B' 3r U' b F d2 4r L' f2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U R' B' L F' R F' D L U' F2 L F2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2
L2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 F D2 F2 L2 U B' L U2 R' B F R2 D' U2
B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D B U L' B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R'
R' U' F' U2 L B' U R F D' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B'
L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F L' U' R2 U' R F2 D2 U' R'
D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F' U F D2 L' B2 D' R' F' D R
L' U2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R B' U L U2 B' L' U' L'
L2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L' B' D R2 U' R B F R U2 F
L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R B2 U' B' R2 F' L R2 D2 F'
U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L' U2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 U'
D2 L2 R2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 B D B U L F' R2 B' L' F U'
B' R' U2 L' B D R2 U' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L B2 D2 L' D2
D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F' D' R' D R U' F' R B' U'
L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L F' L D L' B2 F' D' F' R'
F' U B' L U2 L' U B U2 R' D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2
U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L B2 F' R' B' R2 U F' L B
R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' L B' L' D L' U' R U' L2 U'
U2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 L2 U F2 L B D F' U L' D F'
R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F L' B D' B R2 U2 R' B' L' R'
R' D' R F U' R2 U2 R2 L' B' R U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2
F U F' R F U' F2 L D L2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R B2 R' U2
U2 F L2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 B R' F2 R' D' L' U F U'
R2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B D' U2 B' D2 F L B' D' R'
F U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 B2 L D' L D' R' D2 B' U2 B2
B' D' B R' F' R D' L' U B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F
L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L' D L B R' U B D' U2
D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' B' F' R2 F' L' U' L' U2
D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B L B2 R D' B2 L' B2 U' F'
D2 L F2 R' D2 L R B2 R2 D' R U' B' L B' D2 F' D' R
L2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U L' F' L' F' U L R2 D' R


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2012)

*2x2bld = 24.66* (14/20)


Spoiler



24.18
48.25
36.29
28.06
28.26
dnf
37.85
26.32
28.39
19.75
dnf
dnf
36.36
34.08
40.7
dnf
dnf
dnf
25.01
37.43


*3x3bld = 1:20.89* (16/20) not as good as lately. Perhaps not so many easy scrambles


Spoiler



01:43.81	36	0
01:31.63	27	0
01:35.39	39	0
01:26.12	35	0
01:32.80	39	0
02:00.37	60	0
01:19.65	29	0
01:20.61	32	1
01:45.38	43	0
01:41.13	53	0
01:29.94	24	0
01:35.72	35	5
01:21.70	40	0
01:18.90	26	5
01:27.30	25	0
01:43.41	45	0
01:17.16	33	1
01:41.78	45	0
01:23.94	32	0
01:13.02	26	0


*4x4 bld = 6:46.26* (5/8) so so


Spoiler



09:45.49 DNF
07:13.11 DNF
07:59.07
07:23.27
11:03.06
*06:11.36
07:21.15
*07:01.91 DNF


*5x5 bld = 16:06.73* (1/3) so so


Spoiler



14:53.89 DNF
15:39.74 DNF
16:06.73


----------



## Maskow (Jun 6, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 39.10



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session mean:* 44.03
*Best avg5:* 42.52

1. 47.67
2. 42.36
3. 45.72
*4. 38.55*
5. 43.12
6. 46.73
*7. 40.41*
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. 41.53
11. DNF
12. 48.11
*13. 37.09*
*14. 38.84*
*15. 40.62*
16. 53.89
17. DNF
18. 51.64
19. 43.81
20. 44.42


*
3x3x3 MBLD:* 21/27, 55:15.02 [31:34]
3x two twisted corners and 3x two twisted edges :fp
(5x mistake in execution, 1x I did mistake in memorizing)


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 6, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 61.00


Spoiler



1:07.25, 1:04.90, DNF(1:09.67), DNF(1:20.28), 1:12.37, 1:16.85, 1:06.62, *1:04.88*, DNF(1:07.69), *1:02.50*, DNF(1:11.86), DNF(1:09.48), *1:02.38*, 1:07.34, *58.99*, 1:15.06, 1:05.54, 1:13.61, 1:14.56, *56.27*



Disappointed. Dunno why, something felt wrong all the time.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 6, 2012)

Maskow said:


> 21/27



Something tells me last week was my last chance to beat you lol.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2012)

*3x3 BLD *:


Spoiler



1:08.26, DNF(9.04), DNF(54.46),1:01.81, *52.93*, *52.80*,DNF(57.89), *51.68*, DNF(1:04.06),*56.24*, DNF(49.95), DNF(50.40), *56.75*, DNF(1:05.84), 1:07.62, DNF(1:03.11), DNF(55.36), DNF(45.57), DNF(50.56) = *54.08*



Pretty bad accuracy on the 2nd day (11-20)


----------



## Skullush (Jun 8, 2012)

Week 2012-23

3BLD
Accuracy: 5/11
*Mean of 5: 2:07.83*
1. DNF(1:28.43)[2E] 
2. DNF(1:50.86)[2E] 
*3. 1:53.79 *
4. DNF(2:19.83)[3E] 
*5. 2:17.13 *
6. DNF(1:46.96)[5E] 
*7. 2:05.46 *
8. DNF(2:09.74)[2C] 
9. DNF(1:56.27)[Mess] 
*10. 2:19.03 
11. 2:03.76 *

.....


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

3BLD:

1:29.241, 1:26.532, DNF(1:30.968), 1:09.943, DNF(1:10.686), DNF(1:18.581), *1:08.125*, 1:21.234, DNF(1:18.615), *1:10.704*, DNF(1:25.175), *1:12.813*, 1:19.542, *1:07.393*, DNF(1:20.237), DNF(1:13.421), DNF(1:08.859), 1:14.275, *53.718*, DNF(56.170) = 1:06.551 =(

number of times: 11/20
best time: 53.718
worst time: 1:29.241
best mo3: 1:13.249 (σ = 6.09)
best avg5: 1:14.353 (σ = 4.62)
session mean: 1:13.956

I was quite pissed when the last solve was a DNF. Average would have been 1:04.532. Oh well


----------



## Gabig (Jun 9, 2012)

One question, can I scramble cube holding it for example blue on top and orange on front? Do I have to scramble it green on front and white on top?
It would be more comfortable, cuz I'm solving holding cube that way.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2012)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 9, 2012)

BLD2 *20.66*, acc: 16/20

DNF, *20.37*, *17.74*, 22.91, 22.64, 24.97, 25.53, 27.22, 24.60, 25.60, 49.04, 27.52, *22.49*, *21.49*, DNF, 23.05, DNF, 30.26, DNF, *21.23*

===========

BLD3 *1:07.69*, acc: 16/20

1:11.59, DNF, 1:25.10, 1:19.21, 1:22.45, 1:25.28, DNF, *1:06.22*, DNF, *1:09.82*, *1:09.84*, *1:08.20*, 1:11.54, 1:15.56, 1:36.26, DNF, 1:34.16, 1:42.42, 1:14.67, *1:04.36*

===========

BLD4 *5:17.43*, acc: 5/8

5:31.85, *5:28.80*, 8:11.46, DNF, 6:17.43, DNF, DNF, *5:06.05*

===========

BLD5 *12:45*, acc: 1/4

*12:45*, DNF, DNF, DNF

DAMN, last attempt was 10:25! Memo ~4 minutes.

===========

Multi-BLD *14/17 = 11, 57:57*
Memorization: 36:46

Two twisted edges in the 4th cube (there were a lot of them to twist, forgot a couple);
2-2 cycle in edges and corners in the 5th cube (forgot to do a parity);
2 twisted corners in the 10th cube (memo error).


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2012)

4x4BLD: 35:59.93, 7x DNF = DNF
Accuracy 1/8

Breakdown:
23:48.73 - off by 4E, 13centers
25:14.72 - off by 4E, 4 misplaced "2x1 bars" in centers
19:54.30 - off by 8E, 4 corners
23:01.78 - nevermind
21:34.23 - forgot to execute the last letter in my edge memo and corner parity... after correction still off by 6 centers and 2 edges. This was a tough one as the kids were literally crawling over me during memo and execution... That's what I get for cubing on the couch 
22:31.26 - nevermind
*35:59.93 * - spend more time on memo, but not this much more, got about 8 minutes of interruption but this is the total time it took.
*35:25.63 - NOOOOOO...off by two twisted corners* I didn't notice there where actyally 3 twisted corners... Interrupted solve again.

So close to setting a competition result!

Oh well, getting faster...


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 56.93*
1:20.66, 1:05.20, *54.82*, DNF, *56.24*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:22.20, *52.74*, DNF, DNF, 1:07.07, *57.94*, 1:05.44, *1:02.91*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:16.99
Accuracy is poor (only 11/20), but these are first solves in last ~3 weeks, and in these 3 weeks I learned new method for corners, so I think, it will get back. And yep, this is my first sub1! 

*2x2x2 BLD: 17.50*
DNF, 25.56, *15.98*, *17.59*, DNF, DNF, 20.77, *17.44*, 26.66, 24.39, DNF, 27.22, *17.92*, *18.55*, 40.78, 22.55, DNF, DNF, 21.36, 23.95
Again bad accuracy...


----------



## labirint (Jun 11, 2012)

*4BLD: 7:02.17*, acc 4/6
8:07.02, *7:11.63*, 7:45.28, DNF, *6:52.71*, DNF

*5BLD: 18:16*, acc 1/2
DNF, *18:16*

*MBLD: 8/9 51:04*
Memo: 34:52


----------



## Riley (Jun 12, 2012)

MBLD: 2/2 in 9:44
Comments: Easy scrambles. I'm trying to do a MBLD attempt everyday from now til Nats. This is day 2, lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 21.48*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 19.97
23.18, 30.74, *22.74, 25.35, 27.92, DNF, 34.22, 21.21, 26.00, 23.76, 19.97, 29.32, DNF, 22.52, 27.85, 25.06, 24.31, DNF, 24.98, 20.98
Comment: Truly horrible. My accuracy has become atrocious.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.65
Accuracy: 13/20
Best single: 1:10.34
1:35.99+, 1:10.34, 1:14.42, DNF [1:17.34, 6E], 1:15.26, 2:05.28, 1:19.15, 1:13.22, 1:47.08, DNF [1:10.67, 2E], 1:39.02, 1:32.09, DNF [1:14.20, 3E], DNF [1:22.08, 3C 3E], DNF [1:55.35, 6C 6E], 1:26.76, DNF [1:29.92, 3E 2C], 1:48.07, DNF [1:14.43, 5C], 1:15.03
Comment: Must be my worst set of 20 in ages, at least from an accuracy standpoint. Not only did I miss a lot, but I missed many of them badly, and I also had a +2 (which should really also count as a DNF, in my opinion). Not good times either, but I figure that's partially because I was too disturbed by all the DNFs.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-23:*

*2x2x2*

 17.50 Anton Rostovikov
 20.66 DrKorbin
 21.48 Mike Hughey
 24.66 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 39.10 Maskow
 54.08 rubiksarlen
 56.93 Anton Rostovikov
 1:01.00 AbstractAlg
 1:06.55 Noahaha
 1:07.69 DrKorbin
 1:13.65 Mike Hughey
 1:20.89 MatsBergsten
 2:07.83 Skullush

*4x4x4*

 5:17.43 DrKorbin
 6:46.26 MatsBergsten
 7:02.17 labirint
 DNF Cubenovice (1/8)

*5x5x5*

 12:45 DrKorbin
16:06.73 MatsBergsten
 18:16 labirint

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

21/27 = 15, 55:15.02 Maskow
14/17 = 11, 57:57 DrKorbin
 8/ 9 = 7, 51:04 labirint
 2/ 2 = 2, 9:44 Riley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

*Week 2012-24:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, June 18, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-24:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 F U2 R' F' R2 U R2 U2
U' R U' R U' F R U
U2 R U R' F R2 U R' F U'
F2 U2 F R' F2 U R F' R
U R' U2 F U R2 F' U R2
F' R U2 F R' U' F2 U' R2 U2
R' F U R' F' U R'
F2 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R'
F R' F U' F U' F R U2
R' U' R2 F R' U R' F' R2
R U R' U' R F2 R F2 U
R U' R' F2 U F' U2 F' R2
R2 U F' U F U2 F R2
U R' F2 R' F' U' R F' R2 U
R' U' F R F' U2 R F2
F' U2 F R2 F R' U2 F
F R2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 F
F2 U F' U2 F2 U' F U R2
R F' R' F U' R' F R'
R2 F U' F' R2 U R F2

*3x3x3:*

B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R' F L2 B2 L2 R' B' D R2 B'
U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R' B L U' L' D B2 U' F' R2
B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U B' L' F D' U2 L F' R D L
U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F' L2 D' U' R D R B' U' L'
F' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 D L' F' R2 D2 F' B2 D2 B R2 B2 D2
R' U R' L2 D' L2 U2 D' B U B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2
U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' U2 F2 R2 D B U' R' F'
U2 R F U2 B2 R B D' L' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D
B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B' U' L D2 L B2 F' D2 F2 R F'
B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 F R' D U2 B F' L2 U F' L2
F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 B L2 F D2 F2 D' B' F L2 D L' B2 R' D B
L2 F' R B R F U R D' B U2 R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B U2 R2
R F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L R2 U B R F' R D U' F2 U' B2
R L' U L' D B U' B' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2
B2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F R2 U2 L2 F L' D U2 L' R' B' R' D' B2 L'
U F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' B' D2 L F2 U' L2 D U2 B U
L' U' L' D2 F2 B' L B2 R' F L2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2
B L2 B L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' U2 L2 F2 D U' F L U'
U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L B2 U' F' D2 U F' U' L R2
D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' D B2 U' R F

*4x4x4:*

Uw2 U F' L Rw' Fw' L' Rw2 B' U2 B Rw2 R2 F U' B Fw F R' B Uw' U Rw' F2 Rw' R' Fw2 L Uw F Rw F U Fw' Rw' Uw2 B2 U2 L2 D
Fw' F' Rw Uw' L2 Rw' F' Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F' U' R' B' F2 U F2 D U Fw' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw U' R' Uw L' B2 D2 Rw' U2 B Fw2 U2 B Fw'
R2 U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U B' Fw' F2 L' Fw2 U B' D2 U' Fw2 Rw' D U' Fw Rw' D2 Uw' U2 B' Rw R B2 F' L D' U Fw' L2 D' Uw' U
Fw Uw L2 R2 B2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw U B2 Uw B' Fw2 R2 F2 L Rw' U2 R Fw D' B Rw2 U R2 U F' L F D' U2 B' F2 L' Uw2 R Uw2 L' Rw2
B2 F D Rw U L' R2 Fw Rw2 B Uw Rw' U2 R Fw L2 F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U B U2 Fw2 F' L Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 F U' L' F2 D' U2 Fw2 R' B U
F D F' R B2 U' Rw' R2 D' L2 R' Uw' Fw L R D' Rw' Uw U' L2 F L D2 Fw R2 U2 F' Uw F L Fw' F' D' U' Rw F U F2 U Rw
D Fw D' Uw2 Fw' L' R' Fw F' L' B2 L2 Uw2 Rw R2 D Uw Fw F' L2 B' Uw2 B L' Rw' B F2 U' B Fw' Uw U Rw' D Uw' U2 B' Rw D2 Uw
Uw' Fw' D L2 B2 L2 D L2 R' D2 Uw U2 F Rw' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' L' Fw' D Uw' U Fw Rw2 F' Rw' R U' B' D' R2 B' F' Rw2 U' Rw Uw L' Rw

*5x5x5:*

U' L' B2 R2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw Uw Lw2 R' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw L2 Rw' R' Uw F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U B2 Fw' D B Uw Rw D Uw Lw Dw Rw' Fw' R' F2 Uw2 Rw' F D2 R D2 U2 L Rw D2 Dw U B' Uw' L' R F2 L' F2 R F'
Rw' Fw' F' L2 Lw' D Dw2 Lw R' Uw' Bw2 U2 L R2 Uw' Lw2 F2 D Dw2 Uw B' F2 Uw Lw' D Dw' Rw F' Rw R' Uw' Bw2 L2 R F U L2 D2 R U' Lw Rw' Fw2 D2 Lw F2 L Fw2 Lw R B R' Dw' B Bw2 Rw2 Fw U2 F Dw
B2 F' L R2 Uw2 R2 D Rw R' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' R' Fw D' L Rw' R' Bw Uw' R2 Uw Lw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Lw Dw Bw' Dw' L' B' L Fw2 U' L B' Bw R2 Dw Uw' Bw Rw' Fw' R U2 Fw Dw Fw2 Dw Uw F Uw' U' Lw R' D' U2 Lw
Dw' L2 B D Dw' U L B Lw' R2 D F' Uw' B2 Uw R' Dw' Uw R2 U2 L' Fw' Dw B R F' D' L2 Bw Rw D' Uw2 Lw' D2 Dw' Uw' Lw' D Rw2 D' Dw L Lw' R2 Bw U2 Fw D' B F D' Lw Uw' Lw' Fw F2 Uw Fw2 Lw Bw'

*8x8x8:*

f F D2 F' U' d2 R U2 4f2 3f2 f2 4r L u2 3f' l U2 4u L' 3d' d 3f2 R2 3f' 4f 3l 4f2 D' 3u' 4f r 4f' 4u' 3l D2 3l' 4r' l' 4u' F f2 R2 u2 b' U' b' R 4u' 3f2 D 3u' F' 3r D B2 3r 4r' 4f' 3f' 4u' r2 d F 4f 4r' r2 4f U F2 r2 f2 3b2 3u 3f2 l 3l2 4r2 r 3u2 4u2 u2 L2 B' 3b 3u2 L' 4f u2 R2 3l' l' L2 u B' R2 d2 l' L2 4f' 3u' 4u2 4f2 3u 3f2 3d' d2 F' b2 3u2 3l 4r F2 u B 3b2 U2 d2 3b d' u'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U D2 L U B U2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2
F D2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F U2 F D2 U F' D' U' L2 B2 U L F U2
U' L2 R2 D U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F' L R2 F2 L F D' L' U2 R'
L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D B R2 F U L' B' D L' U R
B U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 U' L2 F' R F' L D R U2 L2
D' F U' B' D' R' F2 U L F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 L2 B' L2 F
B R F' L2 U D2 F D F B' R F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L U2 D2 L2
D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 U' L' D2 B D L2 B' R2 B2
F L2 F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U F' L' U2 R' D L D' B2 D2
B2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 B2 R B U R2 B2 D2 U' L' U F2 D
D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 L R2 U2 F2 D L' B U B2 F2 D B' R U'
R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L' F' L U2 F' L' R' U'
D B U2 R' F B' D' B' U' F B U2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2
F R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D F' R' F L' B R2 F D L B
R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F D' B' F D2 U2 L' B L F'
L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' U F' D' F R' U' R F' L R U'
D2 F L2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R2 U L' U2 F R' D B' U' B2
F L2 F' L2 B' L2 F D2 B2 R2 F' L F2 D F2 U F' R2 F2 L' D2
R' U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' L' B R D' F R' U' L'
R L' F' B' R' B2 D B2 L' F2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2 R2
U2 B U2 B2 F' R2 B2 F D2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B' R' U' R2 B2
U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L U2 R' D' U' L R2 U2 F L'
U2 B' U2 B U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U L R2 F' D' L B2 R B U'
F L2 F' R2 U' R' D' F2 U R' F R2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' R2
U R' B U2 B U' R2 U F R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R B2 R U2 F2 U2 F2
R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R B2 D L2 R D' B' U2 R D' L B
B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F R B2 L2 D' U2 B R' D2 F2 D
F' L' F L2 F2 B D F' B2 R D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2
B' L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' D' U' R' U B D2 F' D' U' F'
L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L F2 U R F L'


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

DNF(57.847), 1:21.670, 1:14.776, DNF(1:30.952), 1:09.985, *47.177*, *1:03.713*, 1:12.482, 1:25.451, 1:34.474, 1:14.447, 1:09.243, *1:00.629*, 1:15.602, *1:00.390*, DNF(1:06.707), 1:07.057, 1:03.900, *1:02.457*, 1:09.522 = *58.87*

number of times: 17/20
best time: 47.177
worst time: 1:34.474
best avg5: 1:04.471 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 1:12.278 (σ = 10.69)
session mean: 1:10.175

Nice result, but where were all the sub-1s?

EDIT: This was my first day on edge comms. I can proudly say that every time UF came up, I used a commutator.


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2012)

Week 24

3x3: 
Accuracy: 8/20
Mean of best 5: 2:15.05
Times: 2:04.84, DNF(3:55.94), 1:46.39, 2:50.07, 2:59.06, DNF(1:42.07), DNF(2:39.91), 2:28.26, DNF(4:26.39), DNF(3:25.39), DNF(2:01.08), DNF(2:02.06), DNF(3:06.36), DNF(2:35.16), DNF(2:09.20), 2:23.45, 2:53.26, 2:32.28, DNF(2:54.18), DNF(2:11.48)
Comments: I think this is the first time that I attempted all 20 scrambles. Happy that I got 1 sub 2, now to average that. My memo has finally improved that I can do it quite well without talking out loud.

MBLD: 
1/2 in 9:03
Comments: First cube solved was correct. Second cube the corners were good, but then I couldn't remember how to start the edges off, so I gave up after a while. Memo is getting faster, need to make it stronger now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.59*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:00.08
*1:00.88*, 1:23.71, *1:11.85*, 2:19.50, 1:37.48, *1:00.08*, DNF [1:20.70, scrambled], 1:17.06, 1:32.48, 2:15.10, 1:26.04, 1:22.80, DNF [1:20.47, 5E], 1:31.61, 1:31.42, *1:15.16*, DNF [1:48.94, 3E], 1:17.05, 1:19.46, *1:14.97*
Comment: The 1:00.08 was heartbreaking. So many of these solves were very frustrating - I had easily sub-1 solves going, but had trouble recalling one image somewhere along the way, costing me 15 to 20 seconds recalling it.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2012)

^I would say that I've had more solves between 1:00 and 1:01 than sub-1. I feel your pain.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 16, 2012)

BLD2 *22.04*, acc: 14/20

DNF, *23.20*, 28.87, 31.97, *20.99*, *21.23*, 33.50, DNF, 24.04, DNF, 26.10, 25.48, *22.38*, DNF, DNF, *22.39*, DNF, 28.50, 24.57, 36.22

===========

BLD3 *1:11.32*, acc: 10/20

*1:06.31*, 2:06.43, 1:44.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:10.66*, 1:27.73, 1:51.30, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:12.50*, 1:23.01, DNF, DNF, *1:17.98*, *1:09.15*, DNF

:fp
Tons of sub-70 were DNF'ed.
My excuse is that I start to use some speed optimal 3-cycles for edges and a new way to deal with parity.

===========

BLD4 *5:08.29*, acc: 3/8

DNF, DNF, DNF, *5:20.51*, *4:56.07*, 5:53.29, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 *13:22*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *13:22*

The 3rd one was 10:08 

===========

Multi-BLD *17/18 = 16, 56:45*

Memorization: 35:25
Two 3-cycles in the 8th cube (exec error). Yet it is PB! (Previous was 13/15 = 11, 54:14).


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 17, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 14.77*
*13.42*, *14.56*, 21.14, 20.00, *13.33*, 18.38, DNF, 26.90, 18.82, DNF, DNF, *16.20*, 16.67, 17.64, *16.34*, 21.24, 16.96, 17.09, 16.48, 19.19
Session mean is 17.90. Not bad 

*3x3x3 BLD: 52.74*
DNF, 1:08.63, DNF, 1:11.54, *57.20*, DNF, 1:03.98, *49.55*, DNF, DNF, 1:01.62, DNF, 1:13.46, *50.41*, 1:08.56, *55.86*, *50.70*, DNF, 1:07.94, DNF


----------



## Maskow (Jun 17, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 41.00



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Session mean:* 45.86
*Best avg5:* 44.51

1. DNF [44.23/~13]
2. 56.43 [~19]
3. 48.58 [~20]
4. 45.41 [~16]
5. DNF [41.00/~16]
6. DNF [POP/~13]
7. 47.51 [~18]
8. 44.28 [~22]
9. DNF [POP/~19]
10. 50.66 [~17]
*11. 44.02 [~14]*
*12. 36.57 [~14]*
13. 45.52 [~15]
14. DNF
*15. 43.98*
16. 46.21
17. DNF
*18. 36.18*
*19. 44.23*
20. 52.44



Lately I spend too much time on solving cube WITHOUT blindfolded :<

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 16/17, 28:58.24 [~18:00]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 25.47* (17/20)


Spoiler



24.98
34.42
26.20
28.31
99.00
23.28
47.28
30.14
29.65
48.94
35.52
30.87
35.71
33.98
24.59
52.13
99.00
43.56
99.00
33.94


*3x3 bld = 1:16.66* (14/20)


Spoiler



01:13.49	24	0
01:43.76	40	3
01:54.81	60	0
01:59.55	67	0
01:35.05	34	0
01:28.30	37	0
01:20.40	25	0
01:40.98	39	0
02:03.72	58	5
02:11.81	60	0
01:39.67	35	2
01:11.37	33	0
01:38.23	45	0
01:55.07	59	0
02:53.61	50	1
01:17.74	27	0
01:25.99	23	1
01:20.32	28	0
02:00.00	39	3
01:33.47	39	0



*5x5 bld = 14:47.69* (1/1)



> Maskow
> Lately I spend too much time on solving cube WITHOUT blindfold :<



Me too.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2012)

4BLD: 2x DNF
Accuracy: 0/2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-24:*

*2x2x2*

 14.77 Anton Rostovikov
 22.04 DrKorbin
 25.47 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 41.00 Maskow
 52.74 Anton Rostovikov
 58.87 Noahaha
 1:08.59 Mike Hughey
 1:11.32 DrKorbin
 1:16.66 MatsBergsten
 2:15.05 Riley

*4x4x4*

 5:08.29 DrKorbin
 DNF Cubenovice (0/2)

*5x5x5*

 13:22 DrKorbin
14:47.69 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

17/18 = 16, 56:45 DrKorbin
16/17 = 15, 28:58.24 Maskow
 1/ 2 = 0, 9:03 Riley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

*Week 2012-25:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, June 25, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-25:*


*2x2x2:*

F2 R F U2 R2 U' R F
U2 R F2 U F2 U' F R2 U2
R2 F' R U' F U2 R'
U2 R' F' R' F2 U F' R' U
U2 R' F' U2 R U F2 U2 F'
U' F' U' F' R F U' R' U'
F2 R' F2 R' U R2 U F2 U'
R F R U' R U2 F2 U' F2
U F' U' F R2 F' U'
U F U2 F2 U' F2 R F' R U2
U' R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U
F2 R' F' R' F2 U R2 F'
R U' F' U R2 U' F U
U' F' R2 U' F2 U F' U2 R2
U' F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R U' R'
F2 R' U F U2 R' F R
R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' U R2 U2
F' U' R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
R2 U R' F U' R F U' F'
R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R'

*3x3x3:*

L2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F' L2 U L2 R D U2 L2 U' F'
R2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2 F' L B2 U L' U' R' D' U B' U'
U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' F U R D' U2 R' U2 B'
R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' F' R' D' R U2 R F U L' B'
F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R U2 L' D' R2 B2 F' D2 B' L
U F' B' D R2 F B' L B' L D2 L D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L'
F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F' U2 R2 B L D' R' D' B
U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B' U2 B D R' B2 F2 U L B2 L' D2 F2
F' U2 R2 F R' D' R' U B' R F B D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2
F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 B L2 F R' B2 F U' F2 D R'
D L2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L B R2 B' D' B' F2 R' D' U2
D' L' B' R2 D' B D' F R U' F' U2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F
B2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B R' D' U R F' D2 L' U' F2
R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' L' B' D' B2 F' D' L D2 B2
U' R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B D2 R' D L R B L2 R'
U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F U' L' B2 L B' R U L2
D2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L D2 U' F L' B D' U2 F2
F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L B D2 R' D' L2 R' F' U' F
U' L D2 R' F2 D F' D B' L2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 L
D' F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F R F' D' F D2 B' D R'

*4x4x4:*

B F2 D' Uw2 U' B' Uw2 Fw' R2 U' Rw Uw R B2 U' Fw L' F2 L Rw' R Fw R2 Fw' U2 Rw' Fw' D Fw' F Uw B R D2 Fw F' R2 B' Rw2 D2
Rw' R2 Fw' D B' Fw' Uw' B2 F' D2 B' Fw U' L Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 R2 Fw' U' F' Uw2 F' D' Rw' D' U' B' Uw Fw' Uw2 B' U Fw2 R' U' B2 Fw F'
L Rw Fw2 D Uw R' Uw Rw2 D Uw' Rw' B2 D2 L2 Rw Uw2 L2 B2 Fw' D' F2 L' R F' U2 L' D Uw U' B2 D Uw' R B2 Fw F' Rw' Fw2 R' Uw
L' Fw R' Uw' B' F L' D2 U' Fw2 U' F R Fw' D' L' R F Rw' U' F D2 Uw' L' Fw2 F R F' L' Rw Uw Fw2 Uw' B' D2 U' L2 B D2 F2
Uw R2 B2 Fw' D2 B F' D Uw' Rw' D' U' B' Fw Rw2 D' B2 Fw' R Fw2 F U' R' Uw' L F' D' U' R2 U2 Fw' U Rw U F' Rw' B2 L2 B2 L'
Fw2 R Uw U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw R' D Uw' R D B Fw' F' Rw U2 F D2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw' B2 D' Uw U B2 Uw' Fw F D' Uw' R D' U Rw R' Uw'
B R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 F Uw' L2 F2 Uw2 U' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw L' Fw D Uw2 R2 F L2 D2 R F R2 Uw' Rw' D' L Rw2 D' Fw L2 F2 L' R' D' L Uw
F2 L Fw2 F' L' B Fw' L' R2 Uw2 B Uw U' Rw2 D B F' Uw' F L2 F2 R2 D2 Fw2 F2 L' F2 Rw2 B F2 R' U B Rw2 F2 D Rw' F2 D2 U'

*5x5x5:*

F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U R2 Bw2 Fw F2 Uw' U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' Bw Fw U2 Fw2 Lw' B Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw B' U' Rw2 R' B2 Dw B Bw2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw' F U2 Lw D2 Lw Uw' U2 F2 Dw' B2 L2 Lw' D' L' R' B' Fw' Lw' U2
D Dw' B Bw R Bw F2 Rw' Fw2 L B2 Dw B' U B Bw2 Rw F2 L Fw' L Lw Bw' L2 Fw Dw' B Fw F' R Fw Uw2 L2 F Lw Fw' Dw Fw2 F2 D Fw2 F Rw2 B Lw2 U2 L' R D L2 Bw F2 Lw' Rw R Dw F2 D Dw Uw'
Lw' B Fw2 F2 Dw' U L U2 Fw' Uw Rw' Dw' L2 D2 Dw' U2 L' B L2 Rw Bw2 L B2 F' R' U' Rw2 R Uw' F' R' F2 D2 R2 Bw' U2 Lw' D' Rw F2 U' B2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' F Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw L' Lw2 Uw U' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' F
Dw' Fw R D' Uw B2 Bw2 U' F L R2 B' Fw' L Uw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 D' Lw Dw2 Uw' F Rw' Bw2 R Uw2 L' B' Bw' Fw' R2 B' Lw D2 Uw U Rw' Bw Dw' R2 D' Bw2 F U R2 Bw F' Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw B L' D2 Fw2

*8x8x8:*

L' b R L' 3l' U' 3l2 3u 3r' f' 3d 3u2 R2 3l 3d' 3r L2 3u2 D U' l 3b' 4r2 U 4u2 r2 b' r b l L 3u' U2 u2 3l 3f2 b 4f' 3l2 l' F' d' 3u 4r2 u2 3l' 3u2 u U2 b' d2 4r 3d' 3u 4u' u 3l 3u d2 l' F2 D 4f L 3b' d 3f F 3u 3f2 d' D2 3d 3r 3f 3u u 3b B' R' u' D' d b2 R d 3u b L 3f 4u' d2 B l2 u F2 f2 3l 3d2 b U 4u2 F' U 4r2 3d' r2 4u2 4f R' b R b r 4f' 3r u' 4u2 L2 3l'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

D L' B' L2 F D B2 R2 D R' U2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 R L2 F2
D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 B' D U2 B R D2 B' D2 U2 R
U' L B2 U L' D' F2 U2 L' B' U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2
F' L2 R2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R D L' F' R2 F2 U R' B L2
B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 L' B' D2 F' L D U F U2 F2
B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' B' R B D U' F R' B' F' L'
U F2 U F R F L' D' B' U2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 L'
L' U2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D' U L D R D U2 F' R'
F2 R' D F R D' F' U' F' D2 B2 U2 R B2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 B2
B2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F L' R' B L2 D' L' F D2 R2
D2 F R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B U' F L2 B2 U' R F U
D2 R2 B L' D2 R2 F2 D2 F U' D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U'
L D2 B' L D F R L F' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U
F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 B R2 B2 L D B L' B U2 R'
B2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 B2 L' D' R' U R F' L B F' R' F U
L' F2 R D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 R U' R' D F' U2 R' F2 D
F2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' B' U' F2 R B U' L D2 F
L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' R' U R' D R D B D2 B2
L2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' F R2 U L U' B R' D2 L'
L B2 D2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B R' U L R2 B' U2 F'
B' R U' D' R D2 R2 D' R2 L' U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 B U2
U' L2 F' L2 B' L' D' B2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F
D2 L' F2 R D2 U2 R B2 D2 L' F2 U F' R' B' D2 L D' R F2 D
B2 L2 B' D B U R' L' U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 B2
L2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' D U2 L' R' F2 R F' L2 R'
B F' D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B R U R D2 R' D' L F D' U2
F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 R' U' B2 F L B' D' U2 L' U2 B2
B' D' L2 U2 F B D F L' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2
B R2 F D' R2 L F2 U' L F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 B2
F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 B U' F2 D F' D2


----------



## Maskow (Jun 20, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* 40.90



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session mean:* 46.95 [~16.94]
*Best avg5:* 42.59 [~16]

1. 59.86 [~22]
*2. 40.30 [~13]*
*3. 42.90 [~19]*
4. DNF [44.38/~18]
*5. 39.53 [~14]*
6. 44.58 [~15]
7. DNF [1:00.59/~18]
8. 45.79 [~18]
9. 55.80 [~21]
10. DNF [1:01.11/~16]
11. 43.51 [~16]
*12. 42.95 [~18]*
13. 49.69 [~16]
14. 49.48 [~15]
15. 50.11 [~15]
16. 48.16 [~16]
17. 47.49 [~21]
18. DNF [POP/~14]
19. 52.21 [~18]
*20. 38.83 [~14]*



My single isn't better. It's worse than it was 

*3x3 MBLD:* 17/17, 28:39.64 [17:25]
When attempt is shorter my concentration is higher. Maybe it isn't bad idea to taking less amount of cubes...


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2012)

3x3:

Accuracy: 6/20
Mean of 5 Best: 1:51.72!!!!!
Times: DNF(2:06.79)[3 edges], DNF(2:00.85)[3 edges], DNF(2:19.87)[3 corners], DNF(1:46.60)[2 corners], DNF(2:31.06)[6 corners], DNF(1:41.87)[3 corners], DNF(2:16.79)[3 edges], DNF(2:05.55)[2 corners], DNF(2:16.12)[4 edges], DNF(1:46.59)[12 edges], 1:53.75, DNF(1:33.01), 1:55.31, 1:38.78, DNF(3:33.80)[2 edges], 2:53.24, 2:09.12, DNF(2:06.03)[2 corners], DNF(2:58.36)[2 corners], 1:41.63+
Comments: Really great solves, need to work on accuracy a bit.

MBLD:

2/5 in 28:08
Comments: Around 20 minutes of memo. The first two cubes were solved. The remaining three went like this:
Two flipped edges, two flipped edges, three edges (on the same layer?! It's a U perm now)

@DrKorbin I have a question about MBLD. When you put 1 hour as your time, and 12/18 as your result, does that mean you got 12/18 after an hour, and put an hour? Or do you have a a way of knowing when an hour is up and you stop after that, and then count the cubes you solved? Thanks.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 23, 2012)

BLD2 *19.49*, acc: 20/20

24.33, 27.18, 25.56, 23.86, *20.85*, 21.73, 23.12, *19.70*, *17.84*, 25.38, *21.01*, 24.77, 23.51, 21.64, 30.92, 29.30, *18.04*, 27.31, 23.18, 38.28

OH YES MY FIRST 20/20!!!!!!111
Session mean: 24.38.

===========

BLD3 *1:12.53*, acc: 12/20

1:36.05, DNF, *1:13.91*, *1:16.34*, 1:19.88, 1:43.52, *1:12.97*, DNF, 2:13.85, 1:34.21, 2:01.12, DNF, *1:11.40*, DNF, 1:41.21, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:08.04*

Continue learning speed-optimal 3-cycles for edges.

===========

BLD4 , 

===========

BLD5 *11:36*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *11:36*

4 - Memo was 4:08

===========

Multi-BLD *12/18 = 6, 1:00:00*

Oh, amazing! Every time I tell myself I shouldn't do multi-bld after 2 A.M., and every time I do it and then regret.

@Riley: I simultaneously started a usual timer (it was qqTimer) and set my mobile phone to ring exactly after an hour.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 23, 2012)

MBLD:
1/2 (11:52.74)
Cube 1: Success
Cube 2: 2C

This was my fastest and closest attempt yet. I was only off by two corners on the second cube, that is the cube I usually always have right because I memo it second and solve it first. This time I had the first one right, but had this wrong. Plus, I was so close!!!!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 23, 2012)

3BLD: 
DNF(1:25.73), 1:21.71, 1:07.04, DNF(1:27.53), *1:02.97*, *46.88*, DNF(1:13.46), DNF(56.77), 1:28.93, 1:12.66, DNF(1:31.65), *53.43*, 1:12.63, DNF(57.07), 1:08.28, *1:03.64*, 1:07.36, 1:05.42, 1:14.81, *1:01.13* = *57.61*

Accuracy: 14/20
Ao5: 1:05.47
Mo3: 1:05.47
best time: 46.88
worst time: 1:28.93


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 24, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 15.87*
DNF, 19.73, 19.87, 20.82, 19.71, *16.72*, 20.96, 19.41, *16.03*, 21.13, DNF, 21.02, 18.33, 18.00, *15.40*, 32.07, 21.94, *15.92*, *15.27*, DNF

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.14*
1:43.31, *1:05.63*, 1:21.78, 1:14.41, *1:08.73*, DNF, DNF, *1:09.41*, 1:13.39, DNF, DNF, 1:19.14, *1:05.64*, *1:11.30*, 1:13.92, DNF, 1:14.83, 1:11.89, DNF, DNF
:fp


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2012)

4BLD: DNF, DNF
Accuracy: 0/2

Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh 16:36.19 off by 2 edges
Would have smashed PB by 5 minutes...

Late edit:
-2- Off by 2 twisted corners and forgetting the execute the very last edge target. Got VERY distracted by the kids (who should be sleeping upstairs) and could not focus at all during memo.
When things finally got quiet upstairs my wife came home and started a conversation (with me….) during the final stages of execution. That’s where got I confused about having solved the last edge or not. I also blame her for twisting the final corner the wrong way 
Time 30:something...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 26.57* (16/20)

*3x3 bld = 1:26.72* (14/20)
bad but so much better than the last weeklies

*4x4 bld = 6:30.72* (3/4)

*5x5 bld = DNF* (0/4)
I cannot understand. As of lately I have 55-60% accuracy in 4x4 bld
but only about half of that in 5x5. And I have missed 10 of the last 11.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.64*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 18.70
DNF [30.40, 2C], 29.21, 32.32, 24.01, *18.70*, 23.75, DNF [27.41, 6C], DNF [28.27, 5C], 35.57, *20.60*, 30.54, DNF [36.86, 3C], *20.51*, *22.68*, *20.69*, 23.70, 42.69, 25.11, 36.75, 23.35
Comment: Bad. Some due to hard scrambles, some due to trying to execute too fast, some just bad solves.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.93*
Accuracy: 12/20
Best single: 1:11.40
DNF [1:44.56, 3E], DNF [1:36.34, 3E], *1:12.42*, *1:11.40*, DNF [1:15.60, 2E], 1:40.92, 1:24.58, *1:12.87*, 2:10.18, 1:28.94, *1:14.99*, DNF [1:15.26, 3C], DNF [1:51.29, 3E], 2:24.61, DNF [2:21.30, 5E], 1:33.48, DNF [1:23.57, 3E], 1:34.13, DNF [1:39.87, 3E], *1:17.97*
Comment: Wow, just frighteningly bad accuracy. No fast solves either, although I did have 5 solves sub-1:20, which is not bad for me.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques

@Mats: Accuracy fluctuations can be very hard to take for me sometimes. Lately, I've been amazingly accurate at big cubes BLD, but absolutely terrible at 2x2x2 and 3x3x3, including multi. I'm not sure why. Seems like you're always better than me at 4x4x4 BLD, though. Apparently that's your strongest event. (Or maybe it's just my weakest.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-25:*

*2x2x2*

 15.87 Anton Rostovikov
 19.49 DrKorbin
 20.64 Mike Hughey
 26.57 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 40.90 Maskow
 57.61 Noahaha
 1:03.56 AbstractAlg
 1:08.14 Anton Rostovikov
 1:12.53 DrKorbin
 1:13.93 Mike Hughey
 1:26.72 MatsBergsten
 1:51.72 Riley

*4x4x4*

 6:30.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*5x5x5*

 11:36 DrKorbin
 DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

17/17 = 17, 28:39.64 Maskow
12/18 = 6, 1:00:00 DrKorbin
 1/ 2 = 0, 11:52.74 Mikel
 2/ 5 = DNF, 28:08 Riley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 2012-26:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, July 2, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-26:*


*2x2x2:*

F' R U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F
F' U' R2 U' R U' F R2 F'
R2 U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2
F R U' R' U R' F2 R2
R2 F U' R2 U R2 U' F U
R U2 R' U' R2 F U F2 R2
R' F' R' U' R2 F' U' R' U2
F2 U F2 U R' F' R F'
F U2 R F R2 U2 F R
F' R F' R' F2 U F' U R2 U'
F2 U2 F' R' U2 R F2 R'
R2 U2 F2 R' F' R F2 U R'
F2 U2 F R' U' F U' R2 F2 U2
F' R U F' R2 F R2 U R'
F R F' U2 F' R2 U F
U2 F R2 U F' U R' U2 R U'
R F U F' U' F2 R F' U'
R U F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U'
U' F2 U' R U' R F2 R2
F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R'

*3x3x3:*

R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L U B' R F L2 B2 L2 U R U
D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 R' F' R D2 F L B2 R2 F' U
L U F L U2 L2 B' L D' L' F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2
D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 R' F2 U' R D2 B F R B' D U B
U L2 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L' D' B' U F L R2 U2
L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 B' L' R' F' U L' U' L R2
U2 L F' L' D' B' U' R' D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U D2 R2
U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' D' B' R' B' R' B2 R' D' U'
U2 L' B2 R U2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B L' B2 R2 U L D F L' R2
F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B' F U R D2 R' B' R' U2
U' L' F' U B' D' R' U2 R' U B2 R U2 D2 L' B2 R2 L U2 B2 R2
D2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' L R D U2 B R' F' U L2 D2
F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F D2 F D' B' U F2 R B2 F
U L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 F' D' U R D' L F U R2 U' F
D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 F U2 L B2 F L2 F' R2 D' F
B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R F' D2 U B L2 F' U2 R U2 R
U2 B D2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B U2 R D B U L B' R2 D' U2 R
F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F R B U' B2 U'
U2 L F L2 D L2 U R B R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2
B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B F2 D B' R' U2 R2 B' U'

*4x4x4:*

Uw2 Rw Uw Rw Fw2 U' R' U' F' L F' L2 B L2 Fw' L R2 D' Rw B' Uw Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 F R2 U Fw' R Uw2 L Fw' R2 Uw U' Fw' R' Uw' F2
Uw2 U' F2 L2 D Rw' F' L2 D' B R' F' Uw2 L2 D Rw2 Uw' Fw' R' B' F2 D Uw Rw' F Rw2 B' Uw' L' Rw2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 Rw D' R Uw2 B'
Uw U B L R' D Fw L' B' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L Uw' Rw2 U L' Rw D U L D2 Rw' R2 B Fw L F2 U' Rw2 F2 U R2 D2 U L Rw' R D' U'
R' F D2 R D' Fw2 Uw' Rw D' Uw' L F2 Uw R2 D2 F L U F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw L R' B L2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B' U' B2 Fw F Uw2 F U2 Rw'
Uw2 U' B' Fw L2 Rw Fw D' Uw2 Rw' B Fw' L2 B Uw' Fw Uw2 L F L R' B Fw2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw U B' L Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 R B' R B' U'
Fw D' Rw' R Uw' Fw' F' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 Fw' L2 D R' U2 Fw' F2 L B D2 L' Rw2 D' U2 F2 D2 Rw' U' L B U2 Fw' D2 L' Uw' F
B2 L2 Rw' B2 F D2 B L' Uw U Fw' Rw2 B' Fw2 R' Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw B' F2 R' F' D' F Rw Fw F' D2 F U L R' F2 D2 L' D' Fw' Rw D'
D Rw2 R2 U' R D2 B' L2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R B2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U Rw D' R D Fw' Uw2 U F D U B2 Fw L Fw2 Uw R2

*5x5x5:*

F' L Lw2 R' B2 Rw B' L' Fw' Lw2 Uw F2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D L2 Rw U2 L2 U2 B' F2 Rw B Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 D' U L2 Dw' Rw2 B' L' R B D Bw F' Lw' Rw' B U2 F' R F2 L Rw B' U L' Dw' Rw2 F R B L2 Lw2
R2 B2 Fw2 R B Rw' B R' Bw' Lw' Rw Dw Uw Fw R U' Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw' Rw Dw' Rw F U' L' U' B Bw Rw F Lw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw Rw2 Uw Lw2 R Dw' B' R' D R' F Dw' F' R F2 D U2 L D' Uw Lw' Uw Lw Uw B2
R' Fw' Uw Bw Dw' Bw Fw' F2 U Rw Bw Fw2 F Rw R Fw Lw' Dw2 L2 B2 F Uw' Bw Uw Lw2 Bw F' R2 Bw2 Fw' F D Bw2 F' R Fw F L Lw Fw2 Dw Rw Dw Uw Bw' Lw2 F2 D B' Rw2 R' Uw2 U' L Lw Rw F Dw' Rw Fw2
L' D Fw' Rw Dw2 L2 Rw' R' F' L2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw' L2 Dw' B2 Fw' U' Lw2 F Uw' Lw Dw2 F' L2 R' D2 Rw2 Dw' U Bw F2 R' Uw' B2 D Lw2 Bw2 D Dw2 B2 Dw' F2 Lw2 U2 B U Lw2 B' Bw' D2 F' Dw' B L2 Dw2

*8x8x8:*

D' 4u2 3u u b2 3d 3b B 3u' R2 L2 r2 3r' B2 f' u b 4f2 3f2 L B2 r' 3r2 4u' r' 4u L2 3l2 U' 3d F' 3b 4u 3b2 3u2 R r' 3u F2 3f2 3r' 4f' d2 B l' B' 3l' d2 B' 3d2 3u' l2 4u2 R' d' D f 4u' 3b2 L f' 3f' L2 F' B 3d 3b' D2 3f2 4f' d B' l' 3f 4u2 l2 U' r2 b' u2 4f 3b' U' 4u' d' u' 3u l b' U 4r' 4f' l' u' l 3f U2 d' 3l2 f2 D 3f r 4u 3d d' 4r2 3d' f' 3f' R2 r B' 4f f' u 4f' 4u2 3l B2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

D2 R2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 B D U R D2 U R B L' R'
F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F' D L R2 U2 R D' R'
F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L D' U' F' U B' R D' F'
U B' L U2 R U' D' B' R2 D' L2 U2 F L2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F
U' R2 B2 L F' R F2 L B R2 U D' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2
B2 D' U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D U B2 R' U' B' R2 D L F D2 B2 U
R' B' L B U F2 D L2 B' D F2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2
U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B D2 U' R2 D2 L F2 R' U
F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 L B D F' R' D2 L' U F' R2 D'
U2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 R B F L2 U' L R2 B' D B2
R' U B2 L D2 F' R' U' L F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U F2
U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L' D B' U2 F' R2 U' B' R
F2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L' R' D' B' D2 U R B2 F R B
F L D' F R2 B' L D F D2 R U2 R' F2 B2 L F2 B2 R D2
L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R' U B R U2 B L B L D'
L B2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' B' L2 B2 D2 R' U F L U' R'
L' U2 R F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 B F' L' D' R2 F' L B2 R' D'
B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F R B' L2 U L' U' F D' F
B2 D L2 D F2 U R2 B2 U F2 D B U' R B' D2 B' D L' R U
L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U L2 F2 R' B' U2 F L B2 D F R2 D L2
U' R2 F' U' B D2 L' B2 L' D L2 F U2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 D2 F'
D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' F' L D R2 D2 B2 F' U B D
R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U R2 B2 L F' U F L2 F
L2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' F' L D' U2 L2 D2 R' U' L'
U2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 B' U' F D L R D2 B F2 L
R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R D' R F2 D' B2 L R2 B'
D2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' R D B R' D F L' B R2 B U'
D2 L U2 D2 B D F' R2 F U D2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 U R2
L D2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' U' B F2 L' D' U' R' U F2 D
U' F2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' R F U' B' R B' L' U2 B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2012)

This week I *will *get 2 results on 4BLD 

4 BLD: DNF, 21:19.81, 18:10.xx, 25:41.99 = 20:00.xx
accuracy: 3/4 


-1- DNF 26:30.49 nevermind
-2- 21:19.81 succes
-3- 18:10.xx *PB* timed on digital clock so no .xx First time two succesive solves!
-4- 25:41.99 Three succesive solves   
Bit lucky though


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 26, 2012)

*3x3 BLD: 63.56*



Spoiler



1:54.53, 1:27.15, *1:04.06*, *1:05.36*, DNF(1:34.07), 1:13.32, *1:05.01*, 1:19.47, 1:27.05, 1:08.26, 1:12.76, DNF(1:56.56), DNF(1:13.09), *1:07.13*, 1:19.64, 1:24.76, 1:11.76, DNF(2:10.28), DNF(1:34.68), *56.24*



EDIT: This are solves from previous week. I just want to keep track of my times. Will do this week's scrambles also.
Comment: Disappointed. Awful times, accuracy not good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *3x3 BLD: 63.56*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I understood this correctly - I've added these results to last week's list. Hopefully I can now remember not to add them to this week's list when the time comes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2012)

Week 26

3x3:
Average: 2:08.07
Accuracy: 5/20 :/
Times: DNF(1:34.22)[2 edges], 1:42.80, 2:11.12, DNF(2:23.22)[2 edges], DNF(1:34.43)[12 edges], DNF(1:37.45)[12 edges], DNF(1:42.15)[3 edges], DNF(1:45.16), 2:34.78, 2:09.90, DNF(2:04.63)[pop], DNF(2:31.88)[3 edges], 2:01.76, DNF(1:28.80)[3 corners], DNF(1:27.56)[12 edges], DNF(1:17.63)[4 corners], DNF(1:47.91)[3 edges], DNF(1:38.50)[2 edges], DNF(1:42.98)[3 edges], DNF(1:33.09)

MBLD:
5/5 in 30:32.91[23:48.24]
Comments: YESSS!!!!!!


----------



## Maskow (Jun 27, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 37.88



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Session avg:* 42.90
*Best avg5:* 41.84

1. DNF
2. 42.54
3. DNF
4. 42.08
5. DNF
6. 47.51
7. 42.80
8. 43.54
9. 47.96
*10. 39.18*
*11. 38.74*
12. 52.49
*13. 36.55*
14. DNF
15. DNF
16. 43.27
*17. 34.87*
18. DNF
19. 48.97
*20. 40.07*



*MBLD:* 21/25, 53:29.05 [~28 minutes]


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 1, 2012)

*3x3 BLD*
56.54, 59.60, 1:00.50, 48.77, 45.50 = *54.18 mean of 5*

They were consecutive too 

The bad thing was the rest of the session was crappy  Either pops or blindfold probs. I freaking hate mine. Need a new one


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2012)

Week 2012-26

3x3: 
*2:57.74*
Accuracy: 11/20
3:55.15, DNF, *2:47.52*, DNF, *2:54.55*, DNF, 3:23.93, 3:39.46, 3:45.03, 4:18.06, DNF, *3:20.06*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:51.81*, *2:54.77*, DNF, 3:53.83, DNF

I'm getting more sub-3 solves, yay!


MBld
0/2 [11:53.82]

1. [2C, 3E]
2. [2E]

I got a successful 4BLD yesterday, but I can't seem to get 2/2 MBld.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 2, 2012)

3x3
3:18.67, 3:44.33, 3:12.65, 3:35.60, 3:21.48 = 3:26.55 mean of 5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.29*
Accuracy: 20/20
Best single: 16.92
*20.09*, 30.97, *16.92*, 28.18, 26.79, 24.26, *20.49*, 25.62, 27.81, 22.41, *18.30*, 24.80, 21.25, 22.02, 23.07, 24.31, 24.47, 30.57, 22.19, *20.65*
Comment: Nice to get them all. This seemed like a particularly easy set of scrambles; my times actually weren't that good, considering the scrambles.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:07.65*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:02.79
*1:10.56*, 1:33.85, DNF [1:36.08, 2C 3E], 1:32.79, DNF [1:19.43, 2E], 1:26.36, 1:31.07, 1:22.40, DNF [2:00.78, 3C], 1:50.82, *1:08.91*, 1:34.06, 1:34.29, 1:25.81, 1:42.72, *1:08.33*, *1:02.79*, 1:30.27, DNF [1:48.80, 2E], *1:07.68*
Comment: Consistently mediocre, but fortunately I had 5 good solves, so this is a good result for me.

*5x5x5 BLD: DNF*
DNF [12:15.79, 6:14, 3E]
Comment: The first scramble was really nice with reorient, but I executed DM after recalling DE - I memorized correctly and recalled correctly, but then shot to the wrong target.

*3x3x3 multiBLD: 9/14 = 4, 59:42.51* [41:50]
Comment: I'm trying to get in some practice for US Nationals. Fourth cube was off by 3 corners (recalled 2 images out of order), fifth cube was off by 5 edges (memorized R instead of Q and X instead of V), seventh cube was off by 3 edges (memorized L instead of J), tenth cube was off by 2 edges (didn't see flipped edge), and thirteenth cube was off by 5 corners (memorized C instead of D). So almost all the mistakes were due to memorizing the wrong letter; I guess it's pretty obvious what I need to work on. Even though I cut it pretty close here, I was pretty happy to get through all 14 successfully in under an hour; I've had one 14/14 before, but it was a long time ago and it included some lucky scrambles. It was also nice that there were no actual execution mistakes.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 2, 2012)

BLD2 *17.16*, acc: 20/20

*17.02*, 21.78, 21.81, 23.67, *16.69*, 23.70, 22.85, *17.94*, 23.62, 26.82, *17.38*, 28.52, 24.02, 26.94, 23.15, 41.98, 29.84, *16.77*, 42.56, 18.52


===========

BLD3 *56.70*, acc: 14/20

1:22.13, *1:03.80*, DNF, 2:22.33, DNF, 1:18.56, 2:18.78, 1:08.95, 1:05.96, *57.88*, *53.56*, DNF, DNF, *1:00.04*, 1:07.52, 2:02.93, *48.20*, DNF, DNF, 1:35.99

Finally sub-1!

11 - PB! (Though the scramble is pretty lucky)
17 - PB again! (And again, scramble is lucky)

===========

BLD4 *DNF*, acc: 1/3

5:22.82, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 *14:36*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, *14:36*, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *6/6 = 6, 18:53*

Memorization: 11:07.

For some reason I came to be far away from home, and only with few cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-26:*

*2x2x2*

 17.16 DrKorbin
 19.29 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3*

 37.88 Maskow
 54.18 rubiksarlen
 56.70 DrKorbin
 1:07.65 Mike Hughey
 1:29.20 MatsBergsten
 2:08.07 Riley
 2:57.74 Mikel
 3:26.55 mDiPalma

*4x4x4*

 7:24.04 MatsBergsten
 20:00 Cubenovice
 DNF DrKorbin (1/3)

*5x5x5*

 14:36 DrKorbin
 DNF Mike Hughey (0/1)
 DNF MatsBergsten (0/4)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

21/25 = 17, 53:29.05 Maskow
 6/ 6 = 6, 18:53 DrKorbin
 5/ 5 = 5, 30:32.91 Riley
 9/14 = 4, 59:42.51 Mike Hughey
 0/ 2 = DNF, 11:53.82 Mikel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

*Week 2012-27:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, July 9, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-27:*


*2x2x2:*

F' U2 F' R2 U R' F U'
R U2 F R2 U' F' U R' U'
F2 R F' U F2 U F' R U
R' F U2 R F2 U' R F R2
F' R F R2 U' R U F' U2
U' R U2 R' F R' F R2 U2
R' U' F' R2 F' R U2 R U2
F U' F' U F' U' R U' R'
F R U2 R U' R F2 U2 R
F2 R' F2 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U
F' U R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F2 U'
R2 U' R F' U2 F' U' F U'
U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R' U' R'
U' F' R' U2 R' F2 R' F U2
R' F U2 F R' U' F2 U2 R'
F2 R2 U' R F' U2 F' U2 R U2
F R U2 F2 R' U2 R F U'
F' R' F R2 U2 F' R F' U2
F' R2 F R' U' F U R'

*3x3x3:*

U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L' D2 R2 B U' B2 U2 B L2 B'
D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B L2 D' F L U L' B D2 R' B2
D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D F2 L' B2 L2 F D R2 U2 L R2 U'
R2 L' B2 R L F' L' U B2 R' F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L2
L B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' R' U B U F' D' U' L U2
L2 D R2 L' D' B' R' D F' R' F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B U2
U' D R L D F L' F' U' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B
B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R F' L' F L F L U F' D'
R L2 D' L B U F U' F' L' F2 R U2 B2 D2 R F2 R D2
L2 B2 L U2 L F2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U B' U' L' D B2 R' F2 R2
L2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D L U2 R' D' R B R2 F2 D' L
D2 R2 F2 L U2 L B2 U2 R2 D' F L D2 B L' D B2 U B' F'
L' F2 D L U' F D R' F B R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2
L' U L' U2 F' D' R D2 R' U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2
F D2 R L' D B' R U' D2 F' R D2 F2 D2 B U2 B D2 L2 F L2
L U' D R F2 U2 D F' U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2
L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F R F2 U R2 B D U' B R2 U
R2 L B U2 L' F2 B' U' D' L F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2
B' L D R' L' F U' L D' F' U2 F2 L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2
U2 B2 U2 F B2 R' B' U F' R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2

*4x4x4:*

B Fw2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U2 Fw' R D2 U2 R U Rw F U L Fw L2 B2 L' Rw' R2 U B2 U' F L2 Uw R' F' Uw U2 Fw' L B' Uw Rw2 F
U R B' Fw F2 L2 Fw L2 Uw2 Rw U2 F' D2 Rw F Uw Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw F Uw2 U2 L' R F2 D2 R2 Fw F' Rw2 B U' R D Uw' F2 L' Uw2
Fw' D' Uw2 Rw R F L R2 D' Uw' U2 L R Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 L2 R B' Fw' F2 L Uw R' B Rw' R2 F' R2 Uw2 Rw' R' U L R D F2 L D'
Fw' F2 L2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Uw U L2 Rw2 R Fw2 F' L Fw' F' L D Rw D U2 L D2 L Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' R2 D' Fw L2 R Uw' F2 R D L' Rw'
R' B' L' R' Fw F L B2 Fw' U' F' L' B' F U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D Uw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw U2 Fw Rw' U Rw' B2 Rw' B R Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw'
Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 R2 Uw' L Rw2 R' Fw' L Rw' Fw' Rw Uw B2 D' L U' Rw U' B D2 L Rw' Fw' U F L D' R2 B2 R2 B' Fw2 R D' L2 Rw'
R D R2 B2 L2 Fw' F2 U' L' Rw' D2 U' L' D L Uw' R B2 L2 Rw D B2 R' D U L2 B2 F' Uw' B D' R2 B' F D' Rw F D2 F' Uw'
R2 D' L2 U' R F2 L2 U2 B2 L' Rw' Fw Uw L Fw L2 F2 R2 B D Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw U L2 Fw' F2 U2 B2 Uw' B' Fw L2

*5x5x5:*

B' Fw D2 Dw Uw2 L' B' U2 Rw U2 L2 Rw' R' Bw Lw2 Rw' D' Bw2 U R' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 Uw B' Rw' B2 Fw' L2 U Lw2 U R B2 Rw2 R' Dw B F' U' Lw F' D Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Lw' Rw Dw Bw Lw R2 Fw' D R B'
R' F U2 B' F D U2 R2 Dw' U2 Lw' F2 L2 Lw' D2 R' Fw Dw U L Lw Rw R B2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw Fw Lw2 Dw U' L2 R U' Lw Dw L2 Lw U2 Lw2 R' D2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw' R' B' Bw' Fw F Lw2 Uw' Rw B2 Bw2 F U2 L2
Bw Dw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw Bw' F L2 D' F' D2 Dw2 U L Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 L2 B2 Bw L2 B' Lw F' Lw' Uw Bw2 F D' Uw U Bw' U2 Bw' D Dw' Uw' U' Lw D Fw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw' B Fw Dw2 F' Uw' B' R2
R D L2 R' B2 R2 F2 Uw' Rw' F' R Uw2 U2 L Rw' Dw' Bw Fw' Uw2 F' L R2 Uw2 F' D2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw' Lw' Uw' L2 D2 U2 B' F' D Lw' Dw2 F2 R D Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw Bw Rw Bw2 F2 R' F L2 Rw' Bw' Fw L' Rw'

*8x8x8:*

4u' U2 u b 3f B' U' b R 4f 3b D2 3l2 b B' 4r' l2 u2 3f' 4r' 3r' l2 4u 3r r' 3l 3b f2 b F' D 3f' 3b2 f2 4r2 u b 4f 3b' 4r2 R' 3d' R 4u 4f' 3u2 R' r' l u2 f2 4u 4r' l2 b' 4f' 3d' 3u d2 r' B' l2 U2 R D' F B' r' 3b' 3d2 B2 l 3l 4r2 3b l2 U2 d' B u2 4f' R' d' B' L 3u2 U F2 3f U' f2 D' 4r2 3l2 3b' 3d 3r 3b b2 f2 4r r 3f' 3b2 f2 3r2 3d 3l' r2 f 4r2 3b2 3u' D u2 4u 4r' 3l2 3u 3b

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' F L2 F' R2 D F' D2 B R'
U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R' B D2 R D U2 L D' B' R' U
R2 U B' L' D B' R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U' D2
D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F' D R2 F' L2 B L' D' B2 D R'
B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F U2 B U2 F' D' F R U' R2
R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D' L' U' B' L2 U' L D2 L D' R
F' D2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F L' F L B' R U' B' D U
R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F' U R F' L' D' R2 U2 L
U R' D' R F U2 F' D2 F2 R D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2
U L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F R' D' U2 B F2 U' R' F' R
B2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L B R' F' L R2 D' F R' U'
U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D2 U' B2 F L2 B2 L B' R F D' L' F'
F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 B L2 F' R2 U L' F R2 D'
B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D R' U R' D' L2 F U B' F2
F2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L' U B' F' D2 R' U2 B2 D' F
U2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 F' D' R D' R' U' B' L2 U L2 R'
B' L2 F R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U' B' L D' U R' D' B2 D U
L2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 L' D U' R2 B' D2 R2 F2
L B U L2 B2 R2 U' F' R U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2
F L' D2 B2 R D B' R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B L2
B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B U' F R2 B2 L F R B F2 U
B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D F' R D' R U' B2 L2 R D' F
U D' F R L2 F' B2 R B2 L' D F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D
B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 F' R' B' U' L U2 L U2 L2 F2
U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R B2 R2 U B U2 L B' D2
L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' B D U L' U2 B' D' L
D R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 U' R B L B' F R' U2
F' L2 B2 D2 B L2 B D2 B L2 F' U L2 D2 F' L' B2 L F2 U' F2
F' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R B2 D' F' D2 L' U' L2 F' R2
R L2 D' R L' U' R D' B' R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R D2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry Mike I'm late , done several days ago but not posted for week 26

*3x3 bld = 1:29.20 * (only 7/20, so bad)

*4x4 bld = 7:24.04 *(3/5)
*7:22.79, 7:25.29*, 7:14.46 (DNF), 9:08.36 (DNF), 7:30.50

*5x5 bld = DNF* (0/4 all dnf:s but very close)
12:46.96, 18:10.29, 14:13.07, 12:43.60
first reorientation wrong way, second 2X, fourth 3E, arrgh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2012)

Week 27 then , first of all 

*2x2 bld = 22.15* (17/20)
33.74, *21.12, *34.39, 47.35, 42.81, 26.52, 36.49, *25.14, 18.25*, 38.59, DNF, DNF, 35.20, 29.78, *23.60*, 34.06, DNF, *22.65,* 26.59, 37.46


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

Made corrections and added late entries.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2012)

Week 27

3x3:
Mean of best 5: 1:21.38!!! (1:25.06, 1:21.47, 1:14.71, 1:26.05, 1:19.59)
Accuracy: 10/20
Times: DNF(1:20.55), DNF(1:35.48), DNF(1:23.63), DNF(1:42.47), 1:49.59, DNF(1:56.47), 1:25.06, 2:07.10, 1:28.23, 1:21.47, 2:24.17, 1:14.71, DNF(1:48.73), 1:26.05, DNF(2:02.50), DNF(1:15.26), 2:11.51, 1:19.59, DNF(1:10.95), DNF(1:24.04)

MBLD:
7/7 in 41:06.01
Comments: First time trying 7 cubes. I've never even tried 6 before. Memo was really secure. Looks like I still have room for more cubes.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

2x2
36.66, 21.55, DNF(35.41), 36.56, 20.63, DNF(39.15), 40.25, 23.58, 17.33, DNF(29.43), 35.47, 34.03, 30.24, 44.52, 24.47, DNF(19.40), 31.45, 22.99, DNF(28.09), DNF(32.53)
Mean of best 5: 21.55, 20.63, 23.58, 17.33, 22.99 = 21.22


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2012)

4BLD: DNF
Accuracy: 0/1


-1- DNF 25:19.58 off by a lot, could not recall part of edge memo but centers and corners were also off


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 5, 2012)

BLD2 *18.96*, acc: 14/20

DNF, DNF, DNF, 27.27, 25.72, DNF, 25.47, *14.26*, *16.68*, DNF, *21.86*, 24.74, 30.24, 22.44, *20.03*, 30.79, DNF, *21.96*, 24.73, 22.44

===========

BLD3 *59.14*, acc: 14/20

DNF, 1:24.13, 1:40.06, *56.63*, DNF, 1:26.05, 1:58.76, *1:05.24*, *58.50*, 1:23.54, DNF, DNF, 1:34.47, DNF, 1:23.70, *1:07.25*, 1:20.23, *48.10*, DNF, 1:27.78

Stability is amazing :fp

18 - PB!

===========

BLD4 *5:12.88*, acc: 4/8

5:55.54, 6:40.87, DNF, DNF, *5:10.35*, DNF, *5:15.40*, DNF

===========

BLD5 *16:10*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, *16:10*, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *5/7 = 3, 23:42*

Memorization: 13:47.

Two 2-cycles in the 3rd cube (exec error), two twisted edges in the 5th cube (exec error).


----------



## Mikel (Jul 6, 2012)

Week 27

3BLD: *2:48.23*
Accuracy: 15/20 (Very good! I had a streak of 9 in a row!)
3:55.63, DNF, DNF, *2:53.84*, 3:15.58, 3:16.58, *2:50.53*, 3:13.15, 3:03.81, *2:51.21*, 3:38.40, *2:55.78*, DNF, 4:03.02, DNF, 3:10.47, 3:42.94, DNF, *2:29.80*, 3:11.65

The 2:29.80 is my personal best!

MBld:
1/2 in 11:31.83 = 0 points
(2. [4E])


----------



## Jakube (Jul 6, 2012)

First a little note: I used my printed Letter-Pair-List for memorizing each of the cubes. At the moment I only know ~40% of the pictures and I also looked at some of them, cause I'm too lazy to think. 

*2BLD: 31.82*
44.09, 51.62, 55.44, 53.47, 49.08, 43.55, *36.08*, 48.22, *29.38*, 59.25, 38.06, *31.43*, *32.98*, 46.30, 51.51, 40.85, 43.19, 48.10, 45.74, *29.21*
_All solved. And all sub 1._

*3BLD: 2:00.28*
DNF, 2:20.03, DNF, DNF, 2:34.97, 2:56.71, 2:10.88, DNF, *2:02.12*, DNF, 2:32.28, *2:03.97*, 2:37.64, 2:59.49, 2:44.65, *2:09.74*, 2:32.25, *1:45.90*, *1:59.69*, 2:20.59
_1-10: I'm improving a lot these days!  But only 5/10 solved ones. 
11-20: Yeay, all 10 solved. I guess I was too tiered yesterday evening. Last 5 solves are avg PB._

*4BLD: 9:05.91*
12:42.25, *9:48.42*, DNF, DNF, *8:23.41*, 3xDNS
_I'm still able to solve one of these. But the time :fp_

*5BLD: 18:48.61*
DNF, *18:48.61*, 2xDNS
_Memo was around 11:30._

*Multi: 5/9 = 1 Point in ~35-40 Min*
_I had to guess the time, because Firefox crashed during solving. Memo was 19:20, I guess solving was faster. 2 cubes off by 2 twisted corners, 1 off by 4 edges and 1 off by 2 flipped edges._


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 7, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 55.56*
*1:00.53*, 1:23.50, DNF, DNF, 2:00.94, 1:04.52, 1:02.07, 1:02.11, DNF, *51.80*, *51.58*, 1:02.86, DNF, 1:17.27, DNF, 1:11.61, *58.54*, DNF, DNF, *55.36*
I don't know how to memorise fast 

*2x2x2 BLD: 14.50*
32.07, *13.36*, 19.97, 18.44, 27.60, DNF(18.87), *16.62*, *16.24*, *10.47*, 18.43, 23.81, *15.79*, 22.44, 19.30, DNF(13.34), 17.49, 17.61, 18.94, 17.07, 17.56


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 8, 2012)

BLD2

16/20 Accuracy : 80%
DNF(1:43.39), 32.76, 53.91, 49.09, 1:28.95, 54.06, 44.41, 36.66, 30.17, DNF(1:13.70), DNF(52.41), DNF(1:11.96), 1:08.02, 1:03.99, 42.28, 1:00.41, 1:21.11, 50.32, 1:21.70, 28.23


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2012)

*2x2 BLD:* 8.34, 10.66, 12.50, 12.67, 13.78 = *11.59*
_Accuracy:_ 18/20
_Times:_ 19.25, 15.45, 20.36, 21.42, DNF, 12.67, 10.66, 27.12, 8.34, DNF, 15.66, 14.97, 18.19, 19.43, 14.70, 16.31, 17.07, 12.50, 19.20, 13.78

*3x3 BLD:* 36.55, 38.09, 41.00, 42.80, 43.41 = *40.37*
_Accuracy:_ 10/20 
_Times:_ 45.20, 43.41, 45.68, 48.59, 42.80, DNF, 36.55, 38.09, DNF, 41.00, 58.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, 58.30, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
_Comment:_ After the halfway mark I started having great difficulty remembering the images.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 9, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> *2x2 BLD:* 8.34



How?!
You do 2bld exact same as 3bld corners only? If so, than, unbelievable!


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 10, 2012)

3BLD: *4:38.94*
Accuracy: 6/20
DNF, *4:07.41*, *5:04.77*, *4:53.34*, DNF, DNF, *4:40.28*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:28.92*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:34.75, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:35.20* (8/20)
Bad, both low accuracy and slow solves.

*4x4 bld = 6:58.79* (2/6)
9:20 dnf, 6:54 dnf, 8:51 dnf, *7:13.11*, 6:46 dnf, *6:44.47*
The four DNF:s had a total of 12 pieces off.

*5x5 bld = DNF* (0/2)
16:30 dnf, 14:39 dnf
Together 5 pieces off. 

Lots of very near solves or rather misses .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 17.90*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 15.84
*20.25*, 35.34, 27.02, DNF [25.36, 4C], 27.69, *17.08*, *17.27*, 26.32, *15.84*, 25.59, 23.77, DNF [18.73, 4C], 29.42, DNF[33.30, 3C], 21.87, 24.64, DNF[23.49, 2C], 21.00, *19.04*, 24.41
Comment: Ugly - bad accuracy and several really bad solves - but not a bad overall result.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:12.53*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 57.86
1:45.96, 2:08.65, 1:33.52, DNF [1:26.21, 3E], 3:17.84, *1:26.72*, DNF [1:49.19, 4C 4E], *1:20.36*, *57.86*, DNF [1:13.19, 2E], DNF [4:22.46, 3E], 1:41.09, DNF [1:54.61, 2E], 1:27.58, 1:56.94, DNF [1:14.24, 4 centers 4E], 1:46.52, *1:01.74*, *1:15.99*, 1:38.42
Comment: I did the first 16 of these at a Valvoline while waiting for my van's oil to be changed, so it was a rather distracted environment - that's my excuse for the bad results. But the sub-1 solve was pretty amazing! The last four were pretty good.

*4x4x4 BLD: 6:52.15*
Accuracy: 2/2
Best single: 6:10.72
7:33.58 [4:05], 6:10.72 [2:55]
Comment: Decent.

*3x3x3 multiBLD: 5/15 = DNF, 60:00* [47:20]
Comment: Memo wouldn't stick. I did this just 2 days after my 14/14 for the weekly competition, and there was some interference. (I used the same rooms.) I basically took too long memorizing and had to rush all the solves. I didn't even get to cubes 1 or 2, and I skipped cube 4 because I couldn't think of it. Cube 3 was off by 2 corners and 10 edges; I didn't get to the edge solving when time expired. Cube 5 was off by all 12 edges, though I got all the corners correct. Cube 7 was off by 5 corners, cube 9 off by 3 edges, cube 10 off by 8 corners, cube 14 off by 6 corners, and cube 15 off by 2 edges. Oh well, it was a learning experience. 

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-27:*

*2x2x2*

 11.59 Zane_C
 14.50 Anton Rostovikov
 17.90 Mike Hughey
 18.96 DrKorbin
 21.22 KCuber
 22.15 MatsBergsten
 31.82 Jakube
 34.02 NevinsCPH

*3x3x3*

 40.37 Zane_C
 55.56 Anton Rostovikov
 59.14 DrKorbin
 1:12.53 Mike Hughey
 1:21.38 Riley
 1:35.20 MatsBergsten
 2:00.28 Jakube
 2:48.23 Mikel
 4:38.94 calebcole203

*4x4x4*

 5:12.88 DrKorbin
 6:52.15 Mike Hughey
 6:58.79 MatsBergsten
 9:05.91 Jakube
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*5x5x5*

 16:10 DrKorbin
18:48.61 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten (0/2)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 7/ 7 = 7, 41:06.01 Riley
 5/ 7 = 3, 23:42 DrKorbin
 5/ 9 = 1, 40:00 Jakube
 1/ 2 = 0, 11:31.83 Mikel
 5/15 = DNF, 60:00 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2012)

*Week 2012-28:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, July 16, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-28:*

*2x2x2:*

F U' R U' R U R' F' U' R2
F' R' U2 F U' R2 U
R' F2 U R2 U' F2 R'
F U2 F' U F R2 F2 U F' U'
R2 U2 R U' F U R2 F' U
R U2 F R' F2 R' U' F2
F2 U F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
U R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R'
F' U' R F' U2 R U2 R' U'
F2 R2 F U F U2 F2 R2 U'
R' U' R F' U' F R F'
F R' U' F' R F' U' F' U
F U' F R F' U F2 U R'
F' U2 F2 R' F' U F2
F2 U' R U R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
U2 F2 U' F U' R F R F2 U'
U2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F'
U R' F' R' U2 F U2 F R'
U' F' U F2 R' F U' R U
F2 U2 R' U R U2 R' F R2 U

*3x3x3:*

R2 U F R' F L' B D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F'
B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' F2 D' R U' B' D' L' F'
R2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D' L' B2 F L2 B2 L2 U' B' F'
D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 B L2 R2 F L' F R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 F2
D2 B F U2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U F D U L' F' R F' R2 D
F L2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D' L' B R B' R' F
B R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F R2 U B2 D U2 R' F' D' L' B' L'
U2 D F' R U' R' L D2 F L U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2
U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L F' U2 R2 U R D' F2 R' D
D L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U F L D' F' R' F' U' L R' U2
L U2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U' L2 R F U B' D U2
D' F2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R F U2 L' R D' U' B' F2 L2
F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 F' U R' U B2 U B U
D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 B' R2 F' D' R' U B' R2 D R
L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L B' D L R B L' U B'
L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R D' U B' R' U F' L2 B' L D'
F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' D R2 B R B U' B R
L' B R' L B' D' L2 F U' D F' R2 L2 B D2 R2 F B2 U2 L2 F'
D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L U2 B2 U L2 B F2 U L' R'
L' D R B' R F2 D2 R D2 F B2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2

*4x4x4:*

Fw D2 L' F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L F2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw' L U2 Rw' Fw' D' U' Fw2 R' D2 B2 Fw Rw' R Uw2 B' D Uw2 Rw' Uw
B D Uw2 Rw D2 Fw Rw U2 Rw Fw D2 F2 D2 U' L Rw F2 Uw' L Uw' L' B' Rw2 B Fw F2 R' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L R' Fw' Rw' D
F' R' F' Uw R' D2 U Rw2 Uw' U B2 Fw L2 B Rw2 B' F' D2 L2 Rw' B D2 B F D2 F D' Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw F Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' F
U' L B' L2 Rw R Fw2 Uw' L' Rw D R' U Fw2 F2 D Uw' U2 Rw' Fw F2 D2 Rw R' Fw2 L' R2 F2 U Rw' F2 Rw R2 U2 R U2 B2 Rw' D F
Uw2 B' Fw2 F Rw2 B F2 Rw2 Uw L' R2 F' Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 B Fw Uw Fw L U B' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw R B D F D2 Fw' R B' Rw
U2 B' Fw2 R B L R B2 U' Rw' F2 R F' Rw' D U L' U B' Rw R' B2 Rw' U' F' D2 Uw B2 R Uw L' D' Rw' Uw F' D Rw' Uw' B2 R2
B F' U2 B' Fw2 L D' Uw2 B R' Uw B Rw2 B' Fw2 L' R2 Uw2 U2 F U R B2 L2 B' L' Rw2 B' F2 D U2 L' B' Rw' Uw' U F2 D2 B2 Fw
D' B2 R Uw Fw D Uw R B F2 R' Fw2 Rw D U2 Rw2 B F L' D2 Uw U' B D Rw2 Fw Uw' U' F' Rw R2 Uw2 B Fw' F' U' B' D' Uw' Rw

*5x5x5:*

Rw2 F' Lw' U Bw D Bw' Uw' Fw' F2 R' D B Fw2 F Lw' R Dw2 L2 Lw Dw B' Bw F Rw F Dw Fw D' Uw' Fw2 D' U B Bw2 F' R2 F Rw2 D R Dw' F' Dw L Lw Uw Rw' Uw' Bw2 Uw' L' R' B2 F' Uw B' F2 L R
R D Dw U' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' R B2 L2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' F2 R2 B2 U R' Dw' Uw' Lw2 R F' Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw' F' Uw' F' L' Bw2 D' Rw2 F2 L' B2 D F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 U' Bw F D2 Lw2 Fw
Rw2 B2 R2 Bw2 Uw Fw' D Uw' L2 R B U' Bw2 R U' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F Dw' U' L2 R' Dw U' L D Bw' Fw2 Rw' B Fw' U' Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw U2 F2 Dw Uw' U L' U' Rw' B L' B' Fw2 F2 R2 U2 Fw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R' Fw
Bw Lw' D' Lw' B2 Lw R Uw2 Rw' Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw' F D' U Bw2 Dw Uw U2 Fw2 Uw2 L B Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 U B2 L2 D Uw' Bw Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw Dw Fw2 Dw2 R2 Uw R Uw Rw2 Dw' U2 Fw R Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2

*8x8x8:*

f' 3b' D 3d R 3r2 3f 3l 3u2 3b' 4u d' 3d F2 b 4u 3u d L2 d f' 4u2 b' U2 3b2 3u' 3l2 3f2 f2 d 4u 3l L' 3d 3u2 3f2 4r' 3d' 4f' D2 4r' f2 R2 4u' 3f2 3u2 B R' b' U' 4f' 4r' D2 3f2 4f2 3r2 d2 b2 r 3u l2 f' 4f2 3d B' L2 3f' R' U' 3u 4u2 d b u2 b l' 3l 4r2 4u' d' 3d2 b 4r' 3b' 3u2 4f2 R 4u' 3r R' B 3d2 3b B2 F2 3r2 4u U2 l 4f2 4u 3r 3b 4u D b2 3r' 4u2 f 3r2 f l2 D2 d' L 3f2 b2 3d2 4f2 u

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B F R B R' B' L U R
R2 D2 B F D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F D' R U B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U
R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F' R' B2 U' R D' B' D2 L R' B2 R'
B2 U' D2 F' D R' U' L' U2 F L2 D' F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2
L B2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 B' U2 B2 L D' L' D F' U F'
L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' F U F' R' F L2 D2 F' U2
R' D2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 R B2 U' B2 U' B2 L D' R F U2 R
L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 D' B U B2 R' U2 F R2 U' R F'
R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D' L U2 B U' L R U' B' L2 F2 D'
L' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R U2 L' D' F' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' L' D
B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B U' F R F R2 B' U
R2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L D' F' L2 D' R D2 B' R B2 F
B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F' L F R D' B2 R F' D2 U2
F2 D' B2 U2 L' U' B' R D' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 F U2 R2 L2
U2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 R U' R U2 B' D2 B F2 D2 B'
R' D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R F D2 L R D R' U B2 R2 B' L
R2 D B2 U2 R' F2 B2 D F B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 B'
B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R' D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 D L'
D2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 L B2 D2 L D' F2 L' U L U B' U B2 L'
D' L2 F2 D F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 F' U' R' D' R D' U2 R2 B' R'
U2 L' B2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L' D' F L2 F L B D' L2 B2
D' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U L' D' F' L' D U2 B2 L U' L2
D' L' U' R2 D B' U' R U' F2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2
U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' F' D' B' U' F' U' L2
B D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L U2 B F2 R U B2 L2 D'
U B2 U F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F R2 B F2 D2 L B2 L D2
D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' F' D2 R2 U2 F' U L' B'
L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L D L D R D' R' D' U2
R' D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R B2 U F L2 D' B L' F R2 B' F2
U R' F2 D2 R F2 L U' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 U2


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 10, 2012)

calebcole203 said:


> 3BLD: *4:38.94*
> Accuracy: 6/20
> DNF, *4:07.41*, *5:04.77*, *4:53.34*, DNF, DNF, *4:40.28*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:28.92*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:34.75, DNF, DNF, DNF



Amazing Caleb! You are improving fast. Are you using the memo system I taught you?


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Are you using the memo system I taught you?



Thank you! I am using that memo system (still haven't switched to M2 though, probably won't be able to before SJC). Thanks for teaching it to me in the first place. My accuracy isn't so good, though. But I don't think we should hijack this thread for a little catching up that we need to do.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> How?!
> You do 2bld exact same as 3bld corners only? If so, than, unbelievable!


Yeah, I use BH for 2BLD as well, thanks. 

The solution was only two 8-movers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah, I use BH for 2BLD as well, thanks.
> 
> The solution was only two 8-movers.



That was a nice one for me too - one of my best 2x2x2 BLD solves ever. Unfortunately, it took me almost twice as long as it took you. 

It's nice to see what someone really fast can do with regular 2x2x2 BLD; most of the fast people are good at regular speedcubing too and just speedBLD it - it's nice to be able to compare myself to a fast BLD solver at 2x2x2 BLD for a change.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 12, 2012)

Week 28

MultiBLD:
1/3 in 20:16.98= DNF
1.) solved
2.) 2E
3.) 2E
My first attempt at 3 cubes. I really wish I could have had it since I was so close, but oh well


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2012)

Week 28

3x3:
Accuracy: 5/20 
Mean of best 5: 1:52.07 :9
Times: 2:10.04, DNF(1:36.38), 2:19.34, 1:51.68, DNF(1:50.82), 1:30.03, DNF(2:09.18), DNF(1:37.71), (1:29.24), DNF(1:18.07), DNF(1:05.15), DNF(1:20.62), DNF(1:48.86), DNF(1:07.49), DNF(1:49.18), DNF(1:36.27), DNF(1:23.27), DNF(1:53.82), DNF(1:06.22), (DNF(1:51.21))
Comments: So... bad...

MBLD: 2/5 in 23:45.30
Comments: Just like 3x3... So... bad... I really rushed it because I was trying to get sub 20 on camera. 1st cube off by 3 corners, dunno how that happened. 3rd cube off by 8 corners, 2 edges, couldn't remember how corner memo started so I just solved as many of the edges as I could for fun. 4th cube off by everything... Couldn't remember a thing.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 14, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 16.05*
20.16, 19.53, *18.05*, DNF(23.60), DNF(19.40), 24.22, 18.78, 24.48, 22.03, *14.77*, *15.76*, 18.98, 18.63, DNF(19.80), 25.58, 19.40, 23.32, 27.38, *16.76*, *14.92*


*3x3x3 BLD: 58.74*
*1:02.59*, DNF, *54.95*, *58.98*, DNF, 1:03.43, *59.23*, DNF, 1:03.63, 1:03.57, DNF, 1:11.34, *57.94*, DNF, 1:13.35, DNF, DNF, 1:03.37, DNF, 1:14.92


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 15, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:20.84* (14/20)


Spoiler



time, memo, errs (>0 => DNF)
01:39.70	42	0
0*1:27.16* 42	0
01:57.07	64	0
01:55.72	58	0
01:49.79	56	2
01:34.90	34	0
01:51.12	61	0
01:57.54	66	0
01:18.17	25	5
0*1:25.10* 40	0
01:28.03	30	2
0*1:14.11* 31	0
01:58.30	65	0
01:06.16	28	1
01:46.49	40	2
0*1:19.80* 35	0
01:33.96	41	0
01:38.02	41	1
0*1:18.01	*37	0
01:27.99	48	0


*4x4 bld = 6:33.19* (2/3 so far)
*6:35.00, 6:31.37*, 7:06.94=DNF

*5x5 bld = 15:56.17* (1/1)
15:56.17/10:23


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 15, 2012)

BLD2 *17.10*, acc: 16/20

26.15, DNF, 20.65, DNF, *14.78*, 22.36, DNF, 23.67, 21.88, *17.93*, DNF, 26.34, 21.33, *16.53*, *20.19*, 27.31, *16.08*, 24.00, 24.34, 26.12

===========

BLD3 *1:05.87*, acc: 11/20

DNF, DNF, *1:11.12*, 1:44.96, *1:06.78*, DNF, DNF, *1:11.10*, DNF, DNF, 1:11.43, *57.79*, DNF, DNF, 2:01.68, *1:02.58*, 1:39.38, 1:44.42, DNF, 1:30.29

Cool :fp

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 *11:25*, acc: 1/2

11:25, DNF, 

===========

Multi-BLD *6/8 = 4, 28:03*

Memorization: 16:44

2 twisted edges in the 2nd cube (memo error), corners are messed up in the 8th cube (2 exec errors).


----------



## Jakube (Jul 15, 2012)

Week 2012-28:

*3BLD: 1:44.93*
DNF(2:09.41), 1:51.51, *1:46.64*, 2:10.45, 2:00.83, 2:03.79, 2:28.06, 1:54.13, 2:00.16, 2:15.08, *1:30.94*, 2:00.72, *1:46.39*, DNF(2:16.75), 2:26.01, 2:01.98, 2:16.28, *1:51.36*, *1:49.30*, 1:54.65 
_18/20 - Nice accuracy. First cube off by nearly everything (No idea what happend), the other one off by 3 corners.
My hardly used my list for this. _

*Multi: 9/9 in 28:45.17*
_Nice one. Memo about 19 minutes. Next goal: 13 cubes_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:21.17*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:17.75
1:32.15, DNF [1:35.83, 2C], *1:22.53*, DNF [1:41.28, 2E], *1:17.75*, 2:34.02, 1:42.68, 1:35.36, DNF [1:05.08, 3E], 1:47.88, *1:26.13*, DNF [1:39.41, 2E], 2:24.77, 1:32.11, 1:35.26, *1:18.06*, 1:26.40, *1:21.37*, DNF [1:10.30, 3E], DNF [1:25.46, 2E]
Comment: Terrible. Done with some distractions though, so I guess it could have been worse.

*3x3x3 multiBLD: 11/13 = 9 points, 56:26.52* [40:30]
Comment: Memo wouldn't stick again. Not actually too bad, considering that. Cube 3 off by 3 edges (forgot an image); cube 7 off by 2 edges (memorized wrong sticker).

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Henrik (Jul 17, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: 1:38.90
Accueacy: 12/20
Best single: 1:18.18
DNF(1:59.18)[2flip], *1:18.18[39]*, *1:27.67[~42]*, *1:47.30[1:05]*, *1:41.90[~50?]*, *1:47.12[~50?]*, DNF(2:15.16)[~1:10], DNF(3:14.01), 1:53.03[~60], DNF(3:01.38)[forgot ~1:20], DNF(1:50.28)[~68 exe], 2:12.27, DNF(2:45.67)[1:43 2flip], 2:11.22[~1:10], 4:03.27[DIADEM 1st try], DNF(3:33.72), DNF(2:35.16), 2:51.76[mixed DIADEM], 3:09.40[mixed DIADEM], 2:05.58


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-28:*

*2x2x2*

 16.05 Anton Rostovikov
 17.10 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 58.74 Anton Rostovikov
 1:05.87 DrKorbin
 1:20.84 MatsBergsten
 1:21.17 Mike Hughey
 1:38.90 Henrik
 1:42.93 Jakube
 1:52.07 Riley

*4x4x4*

 6:33.19 MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

 11:25 DrKorbin
15:56.17 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 9/ 9 = 9, 28:45.17 Jakube
11/13 = 9, 56:26.52 Mike Hughey
 6/ 8 = 4, 28:03 DrKorbin
 1/ 3 = DNF, 20:16.98 Mikel
 2/ 5 = DNF, 23:45.30 Riley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2012)

*Week 2012-29:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, July 23, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-29:*


*2x2x2:*

R F R2 F U' F R2 F' R2 U2
U R F' U2 R U' F2 R2
F U R2 U R' U R' U2 R
F' U' R2 F U2 F2 R F' U'
R' F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U
R F R U F U2 R' F R'
F2 U2 F R U2 F' U' F' R U'
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F'
U' F' U R' F2 R F' R2 U'
F U2 F R2 F' R' F U'
U' F U2 F' U R2 U
R' U R2 F R F U F'
R' U2 F R' U F2 R2 U2
U F' U R2 U F2 U R' U
U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F U R2
F U F' R U F2 R' F2 R'
R F' U' F' R2 U2 F R U'
F2 U2 F' R F U' R U R'
R' F U' R F' U' R F U'
F R2 U' R F R U'

*3x3x3:*

B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' R B2 D' B D' L2 D L' F2
L2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D' F2 L' F R D L B2 D2 R2
D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' U' B' L' R2 B2 U2 L' F2
B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 D R B F D B F' L' F2 U2
D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L U' R U L2 B' D' B' R
U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 R' D F' U L' D' B2 R U' F R'
U F R2 L D B' L' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B R2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2
D2 F' L F2 R F L' D R' D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D'
B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F U B L' F R' D2 U2 B2 F
F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F D' L' D B2 F U' L2 B L F
R2 U' B L' F2 R L2 F' R D' B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F L2 U2 R2
D2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F' L U' F D R' B U' B L
U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 L' D2 R' B U' B F R' B' R
F2 D F2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 U' F' D2 L D' R U2 B2 L U2 F'
B' L2 B D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F R D' L' F L U' L B' L' B'
F R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L U L' R D' U L2 B' D2 U'
D' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' U' B2 F' L U B' L' F R2 U'
F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R2 D2 B U' L2 U2 B' F U' L'
U B2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D F R D2 B' D B' D R2
R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 R' U B2 F' L' D' R'

*4x4x4:*

D2 L' D' R2 Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Rw R' U L2 B' U' L' D U2 B2 F R B2 Rw2 D' F' L2 B' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw' L' R2 Fw' F2 L2 B' Fw' R2 Uw2
B' F D' U B' D' Uw2 R' D2 U L2 U' R2 D2 U2 Fw' F L' R Fw' R' D U2 Fw' D2 Uw U B2 L2 U' R2 D Fw' Uw' F D' Uw' B F U2
L' R2 B Fw F D' U' B2 F2 Uw F2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw D B2 Uw' B' L R Fw D' U2 Fw F L' B' Fw2 D' U2 B' Uw2 L Rw' F2 Uw2
F D B' U' F Rw' D' R' D U' Fw2 F Uw' L Fw' D' F D2 F' D2 B' U' B Uw2 L B Fw L2 B Uw' Fw D2 B' Fw2 R' B2 L Rw Fw' L
D Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw U2 R2 U L2 Uw' L' Uw R2 U L U2 Rw' R2 D2 B F L Rw B2 F L' U2 B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw' U' B2 Uw Rw B Fw D2 U
F' Rw2 F L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R' B R' Fw' L' B Rw' U' B Fw' F2 L2 B Fw F2 Rw2 D' L Fw' D2 U2 F2 Rw' Fw2 R' B R Fw' R' D2 R'
B Fw D B Fw' D U F2 U' Fw F U Rw2 B' R Uw' Rw' B' D Rw R2 B' Fw2 U2 Fw' L Fw' L' Fw F' Uw' B F2 D F' L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L
Uw2 R' D2 R Uw L' U Fw' D B D2 U' L' Uw B2 Fw' L2 U B' Rw' B' L2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw F L2 Rw2 B F2 Rw U' B2 U' Fw Uw' Fw Uw2 B2

*5x5x5:*

Lw' Rw Dw' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw D' Dw Uw Bw' Uw F' Rw Uw Lw F U' L' F2 Lw R D2 Lw' Uw F' L Bw' D' F Rw Fw D2 B' Fw L2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Rw Uw' R F' Uw2 Fw F R' F2 D Rw2 Bw' Lw B Uw' Bw2 Fw2 L Lw' Uw'
F' Uw' Lw R Fw2 D U' Bw2 R B Bw F2 D U B' F2 U B Bw F' Dw2 Bw' L2 Uw' U2 B2 L F2 L Uw L D R' Fw2 Uw B2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R2 Uw' R F Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 L' Lw' Rw2 B Lw2 D2 Bw2 R' U Bw Rw U2
F' D Uw2 Lw F2 L B2 Lw Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' U B' L Lw' Rw' F D Bw F Lw2 D L2 R2 D Dw2 Bw' R' D' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw' L' Dw Bw' Uw2 U' Bw2 L D2 Uw' Bw' Rw U2 R D U2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R U'
Lw2 Bw' L' U2 Bw R Bw2 L' R2 F2 Dw F' U2 Bw' L' Dw' B L2 Lw B' D Dw2 Fw D Dw2 Bw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Lw Bw' F2 D' Uw' U2 Bw Dw L' F2 L2 Lw Rw' R Uw2 U' B' D' U2 Lw' R' Dw Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw2 U Fw

*8x8x8:*

3r2 B2 D' f 3d2 b' 3d F' 3r' b2 3b' 4u' 3b' L 3r B2 L' 3l2 3f' R2 3r u2 l 3r' R2 U2 3d2 R2 4u U2 l 3d D2 3b' 3l2 b' F' D 3l2 b' l' B 3r 3d 3r2 l2 4f B r' 4u2 r 4u B 3u2 r2 u2 F b2 3b2 4r' 3b B L 3l' 4u' u2 d F 3d2 D 3f D' 4f2 d' r 3f' u' 3l' R' U2 3b' 3f2 f' d 3u 3l r' d r2 u' f2 3u 4f u2 3r 4r' 3u L2 D2 f 3r B f' F' R2 U D2 F D 3l2 f 3r 4r2 u R r d U' L' 3r'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' L F U B' D2 B R' B2 R' U
U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L D B' U' L2 D' F' U2 L U
L2 U2 D B D2 B2 U R' F U' L2 B2 D2 L D2 L B2 R D2 B2 U2
R B' R2 U D' B' R U' F' L B2 D R2 U2 D' B2 U' D2 L2 F2
L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 R' B2 F D U' B' L2 D' R B
L2 B2 L D2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' B R F' L U2 B2 U R
B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F' L F D' F' L2 R D U' R
B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' U B R2 U' L2 R2 B R2
B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 B' U2 L F' L U F U2
B' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 R2 B L' B2 D' R' U F' L F' D2 F
B2 L' F' R U2 F L' B U' D' R B2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' F2 B2
R' F2 R U2 L B2 L B2 L U2 L2 F' D2 L U B R U' F2 D'
F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F' U L U' L2 D R2 U2 B'
R2 F' D2 B' U2 B F D2 R2 D2 F D' F L' U' B' F L B' R2 F
F' D R' D F U' F R' U2 L' F2 U F2 B2 U' B2 U' D' L2 B2 D2
B2 U2 B R' U D' B' L' B U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2
D2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R F' R2 B' U L' R2 F' U2 B' F
L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U2 R2 B' U' B U' L2 D2 B2 U' F
R2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 F L2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 R' D2 U L2 B D' U2
D2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L R B' L D U' B R' F2 D' F U2
B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 F L' D F' R' U2
L2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 U B L2 B' L B' F2 D' U' B'
D' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D' B' D' R D' U F U B' L' D'
R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 D F' U' B' U B' R D2 L' B
L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 L R2 U2 B' U L2 D' B F L' B2 F R D
L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R B2 U' L F2 U2 B D' B F'
D2 F R' D' B' R2 B2 U R' D R D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2
D' L U' B R2 B R2 U' F' L D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2
F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 R D2 U B2 D F R F L2 B'
R' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L F L' R B F D L' B' L


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 19, 2012)

*3x3x3 multiBLD:* 2/2 3:35.22 [1:35]

*3x3x3:* 58.15



Spoiler



Accuracy: 15/20

1:24.81, DNF(1:26.72)[2 tw e], 1:09.05, 1:02.65, *58.68,* DNF(1:16.12), 1:29.67, DNF(52.01), 1:12.86, 1:16.93, 1:00.12, *55.79*, 1:08.63, *58.38*, DNF(1:04.49), 1:14.64,* 59.97*, 1:14.08, DNF(1:04.27), *57.95*



Pretty happy although my memo was usually ~28s.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2012)

*2x2 BLD:* 12.50, 12.60, 13.69, 14.56, 14.99 = *13.67*
_accuracy:_ 16/20
_times:_ DNF, 17.03, 23.39, 16.41, 17.57, 18.54, DNF, 18.65, 16.07+, 14.99, 12.50, 17.09, 15.34, 24.51, DNF, 13.69, 14.56, 18.24, DNF, 12.60

*3x3 BLD:* 32.74, 32.82, 35.12, 37.06, 39.00 = *35.35*
_accuracy:_ 13/20
_times:_ 46.12, DNF, 1:10.45, 43.76, 41.57, DNF, 46.89, 32.74, 1:04.22, 37.06, 35.12, DNF, DNF, DNF, 32.82, 46.62, 1:26.46, DNF, DNF, 39.00


----------



## Maskow (Jul 21, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 36.76



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 17/20
*Session mean:* 41.89
*Best avg5:* 40.14

1. 41.58
2. 46.57
3. DNF
4. 41.11
*5. 38.96*
6. 41.49
7. 47.56
*8. 34.31*
*9. 39.98*
10. 46.17
11. DNF
12. 43.49
13. 42.58
14. DNF
*15. 29.74* :tu
16. 42.70
17. 47.86
18. 44.83
*19. 40.80*
20. 42.35



I came back!
And I'm not first, isn't good 

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]
Who can do it faster? xD


----------



## Mikel (Jul 22, 2012)

Week 29
MultiBLD= DNF
1/3 in 16:43.30
The third one was solved, (the one I do normal BLD on). I think I switched around parts of my memo between the other two, so I just quit during the third one.


----------



## Riley (Jul 22, 2012)

MBLD:

1/3 = DNF in 11:15.59
First MBLD in over a week I think. Really bad, but I rushed memo, trying to get sub 10.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2012)

4BLD: DNF (18:26) didn't notice the last edge cycle during memo


5BLD: DNF (30:46 written targets, BLD execution) off by 4 centers, 6 wings, 5 midges and even 4 corners... Crappy stone-age tiled QJ


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2012)

*2x2 bld = 35.23* (5/5)
33.10, 40.14, 32.84, 25.86, 44.23

*3x3 bld = 1:24.03* (10/20, bad)


Spoiler



01:43.32	54	0
01:45.20	46	0
01:42.53	47	3
01:27.15	37	0
01:40.92	51	0
01:23.68	33	1
02:02.44	55	0
01:08.87	34	0
01:22.61	33	1
01:28.84	37	1
01:47.26	42	1
01:39.47	52	1
02:03.71	61	0
01:47.04	48	0
01:03.25	26	0
01:39.95	51	0
01:24.18	35	5
01:42.18	33	1
01:25.97	34	2
01:39.41	50	3


*4x4 bld = 7:17.60* (3/6)
7:18.29, DNF, 7:25.05, DNF, DNF, 7:16.91

*5x5 bld = 15:35.54* (1/2)


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 24, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 14.21*
20.56, DNF, 16.47, DNF, 17.87, DNF, *14.17*, *13.88*, 23.24, DNF, 19.66, 21.63, *16.39*, 23.40, DNF, *13.08*, 18.99, 17.36, 17.60, *13.52*


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 24, 2012)

BLD3 *1:08.94*, acc: 13/20

DNF, DNF, 1:17.70, DNF, DNF, 1:15.75, *1:14.02*, *1:05.43*, *1:04.88*, DNF, 
1:44.97, *1:12.10*, 2:49.22, 1:53.24, DNF, 1:32.86, 1:27.06, 1:22.93, DNF, *1:08.29*

Uuugh, I guess I'm sleepy.


----------



## kbrune (Jul 25, 2012)

3x3 *10:09.32* acc: 1/6

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 10:09.32

First crack at the BLD comp. My DNF skillz are coming along great! 
I'm happy it only took 6 tries because I told myself I wasn't stopping until I had success. 20 DNF's may have been the end of my BLD carreer lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-29:*

*2x2x2*

 13.67 ZaneC
 14.21 Anton Rostovikov
 35.23 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3*

 35.35 ZaneC
 36.76 Maskow
 58.15 AbstractAlg
 1:08.94 DrKorbin
 1:24.03 MatsBergsten
 DNF kbrune (1/6)

*4x4x4*

 7:17.60 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*5x5x5*

15:35.54 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

19/21 = 17, 33:53.10 Maskow
 2/ 2 = 2, 3:35.22 AbstractAlg
 1/ 3 = DNF, 11:15.59 Riley
 1/ 3 = DNF, 16:43.30 Mikel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2012)

*Week 2012-30:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, July 30, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-30:*


*2x2x2:*

U' R2 F2 R' F R F' U2
F U R' F R F' U'
R' U F2 U F' R F'
R' U R2 U F' R F2 U' F
F' R2 F' U R F U2 F2 R2
F R' F' R F R2 F U' R2
F' U2 R F U' F' U F2
R U R2 U F' U2 F2 R' U'
U R2 F' U R F2 R F U
U2 R' F' U' F' U2 F' R U2
F U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
R2 U R' U' F' U' F2
F' U' R' F2 R2 F' R F U
R' U F2 R2 U R F2 R' U2
U2 R F2 R U' R F2 R' U
U R' U2 F2 R U' R' F2
F U' F2 U F' R U F' R' U'
U' F' R U R U F2 U
U2 F R' F' U F' U' F R2
R2 U R' F2 R F' R' U' R2 U

*3x3x3:*

L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L U L F' L D2 U2 F' L2 F
R2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 D2 R F L' U L D2 L' R2 F' R
F B2 R2 U L F2 U R U' F B2 D2 L2 F2 U' D' B2 D F2 L2 D
D R2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D B' R' D F2 D2 R' U
L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U L' B' R' D' B L U2 R U R2
D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 L D2 R2 B R D B' L2 R
B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' B F2 D' R2 D2 R D' R
F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L U2 B2 F' U' L' U F D' F' R F2 R2
F2 L F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 D L' B U2 F D F'
F' L B2 R F D2 F' U' B' L2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 L B2 L
F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' R' D U' B' R2 F' L' F L
B2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' R F2 D' U F2 L' B U F
R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' B' D' L' D2 L2 F' D2 F U2 F
U2 D B U2 F R' U' F2 D2 L' U F2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B2 U'
D F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L B' R B U R' U2 L2 B' F
D2 B' D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F' L' F2 R D L2 U L R' B' D
B R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L U2 F D2 B' F2 U
F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 R F L' B D F L' R2 B R
B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R' B' U2 L2 F2 L2
L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R F' R2 F2 U L D' L R2 F2

*4x4x4:*

R' Fw D Rw2 U' B' D2 Fw L2 D Fw Rw' Fw F D' U' B' L Uw Rw2 B2 U L2 Rw2 B D' L' R' U' L2 Rw B F2 Uw2 L F2 L' F D Uw
Fw D Rw' R' B D2 Rw2 R2 U' B' Fw' L' D' Uw2 Rw2 U F2 Rw2 R B' U2 B Fw2 L' Fw R' U' F' D2 U2 Rw2 B D2 Fw2 Uw U Fw' L2 F' L'
D2 B2 D' U' F' D2 Rw R' Fw' R' F2 L2 Uw' U' B' D' B' Rw' B2 Fw D Fw' F L Uw R' B2 L Rw R' B' Uw2 Rw B' U B2 F2 R2 D' R
Rw' Uw Rw Uw B2 R2 U L' Rw D2 Uw U2 F D F2 Rw2 B Fw2 F U B' L' Fw2 Rw' R' D2 R' B Uw2 Fw L' B' R2 Uw Rw2 R2 D L D Rw2
D F Uw L' Uw2 U Rw R2 F2 D' U Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R' D' Rw2 U2 R F Rw' R2 Fw' F' R2 Fw2 L2 R2 F' L2 R Uw2 Rw F2 L' B Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2
Fw2 L' R B' R2 B L Fw2 Rw R Uw' R2 F U' B Fw2 D2 Rw' D Uw R' U2 B2 D' B2 Rw' B U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' R2 F L' Fw' R' F2 R2 Uw2 B2
L2 U Rw' Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 L' D U' Rw' U R' B2 Fw2 Uw2 U L' Uw2 R' B Fw2 F' L U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B2 U L2 U' L' D' U B F' Rw Uw Fw'
Fw' F2 L2 B' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L' F L' Rw R' Uw2 R2 Fw D' U' L Rw Uw' Rw2 U2 B' F Uw U B' Fw Rw Uw' Fw' L2 Rw R2 B2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw2

*5x5x5:*

Bw2 R Uw U2 F2 L R2 D' F L2 Dw2 U' B' L' Bw Dw' Lw' U2 R2 B Fw' D' Uw2 L D2 Uw L2 U R' B2 L Bw2 Dw2 R2 D Bw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' R' Fw L B' Fw' D Uw Lw2 B F' Uw2 Lw2 B Lw' Rw' F' L U B'
Fw' F Uw B2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw Lw Rw R U Bw2 U' R Fw L' Lw' R2 Uw2 U Lw' Fw' Rw Bw2 R2 U2 Lw Dw' Uw2 Lw' B' F2 Uw Bw' L B' D' Rw D2 Fw D2 Uw2 F2 Dw Lw2 Rw B' Bw' Fw' Uw B2 L' Bw2 Rw Fw' F Lw R
Lw' Bw' Lw Fw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw U' L' U2 L' B' L' F Dw U R Uw' R' F2 Uw' Lw' R2 Fw D B Fw' L2 Bw2 F R' F' Uw' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw2 L2 U Bw D' U' Lw Bw' F2 U2 Lw D2 Lw Bw Fw' F' Lw' Uw2 R' D2 L' F D2
Fw' Lw2 F Rw' R D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw F' Lw' Rw B' D2 Uw2 Rw Uw R' D B2 F2 U Rw Dw' R Bw Dw2 Uw2 Rw U' R U' R2 B Rw Uw2 Fw R' D' L Lw' D2 Bw' F' Dw2 R' U2 R' D2 Dw' Uw U' Bw2 Lw Bw' Uw L' Lw' R D2

*8x8x8:*

r' 3b 3u2 4f2 3u2 u' D 3b' b2 F' d' F f' 4r r d' D 3l2 3f2 3b2 3d' L' R' 3d 3r' 3u2 4u2 B2 3l2 r2 B' r2 4u u2 3b' l' 4f' U2 3f' d2 3d2 4r' R 4f b2 d' 4f 3u 3b2 3f2 B l D' 4f r' R2 F b' 3f D' 3f F u' L2 d D' 3u2 r' 3r' 3l' U u 3r2 l' r R 3d U2 R r D2 d B' 3f2 b 3r' 3u' b2 R' 3d' l f' 4f B 3r2 3b2 3u' r2 L2 u' F' L2 f2 F2 L' U 4r b R2 f' 4u2 3r2 b' 3b' 4f F2 4u2 d B 4r

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L' R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B' U B' U L' U2 F' R2
U D2 F2 L U2 B' D' L F' R D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 U
F2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B F' R' U' B' L2 U' L' D R' B' F
R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L' U' B F2 U R D' R' B2
B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B R' F2 U' R2 U L F R D
D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D F' L' U2 B2 R' U R2 B' R
F L2 B D2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L2 R U' R U R2 D' F2
B R U2 F D2 R U' F L B R' B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 B2
D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L' B2 U L B' L' U L F D
U2 D2 B U2 F' U' D' F U L F2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2
L' F2 L' R' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B' R B' R D B L B2 F
L2 U2 R' D' F' U' L' U' F U2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2
L' U F D' B U D' F U F' R D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 L2
F' L2 F D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U' F' U2 L F2 L D' L U
D' F2 B2 R D F' D2 L' F2 L F2 D2 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B D2
B2 U L2 F R D2 F' B' U' R F' R F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2
L2 D' R U D2 R B D L B L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R2
U B2 U F B U2 F D' L' U F' B L2 D2 B L2 B D2 F' R2 L2
F L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R B' D2 U2 B2 R B D' L' U
L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B R D2 F R2 F D U L' R'
F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D U' B2 U' B F L' U F D' B L' U2 B
D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L' R' U' F' R' D2 F2 D L U F'
R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 R B2 D' F' U' R2 B' U' L' F' R2 U2
L' D2 L' U2 R D2 R' D2 R D2 F2 U' B' R' U2 B' D R' F2 U' F
F2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 B' D U B2 F' L U2 F U2 F
U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D F' L D' F2 U2 F R B' U' R'
F2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F R U' L2 R2 B U' F D' L F'
U F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F D2 R2 U2 R' U' L' B2 D F
D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' L' B2 U R' F2
R' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 R' B2 U B' D2 F L2 D' L2 F U'


----------



## Maskow (Jul 25, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 37.59



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Session mean:* 40.52 :tu
*Best avg5:* 39.86

1. 44.97
2. 43.96
3. 42.42
*4. 35.95*
5. DNF
6. 42.28
7. 41.44
8. DNF
*9. 39.11*
10. 39.58
11. 39.54
12. 40.46
13. 45.04
14. 40.17
15. DNF
*16. 37.56*
*17. 36.98*
18. DNF
*19. 38.37*
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 26/29, 53:49 [memo sub31]


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope you guys don't mind a noob joining...

Week 30:

3x3x3 BLD: 
*4:11.766*, *4:28.895*, DNF(5:19.505), 6:15.432, 5:17.910, 4:39.331, DNF(3:51.811), 4:48.135, *3:26.135*, DNF(5:05.956), DNF(4:10.524), *3:24.777*, *3:46.256*, DNF(3:56.594)

9/14
*3:51.566*


I'll most likely do more later. My current goal is sub-4. I'm not even sub-6 consistently, so I have a ways to go.

Edit: Looks like I'm getting better... 
Editx2: Looks like I need a new goal... 

Also took a crack at MBLD, but failed: 
*1/3, 24:10.906[18:44.656]* 
1st: solved no problem, 2nd: no idea wtf I did with the edges, 3rd: flipped edge.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 26, 2012)

BLD2 , acc: 

===========

BLD3 , acc: 

===========

BLD4 *5:59.02*, acc: 2/8

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:52.36*, *7:05.68*, DNF

Rushing my memo

===========

BLD5 *14:59*, acc: 1/4

*14:59*, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *13/18 = 8, 1:00:00*

Forgot four cubes; and two twisted corners in 5th cube (exec error)


----------



## Mikel (Jul 27, 2012)

Week 30
Multi BLD: 2/5 in 47:07.41 = DNF
I'm getting better. On my first attempt I only solved 1/5.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:23.65* (14/20)


Spoiler



01:45.76	55	2
02:21.58	63	0
01:46.99	37	0
01:05.47	21	2
01:46.20	57	0
01:25.95	38	0
01:06.71	23	0
02:10.06	62	3
01:28.78	33	0
01:39.06	40	0
01:19.17	28	0
01:45.00	35	3
02:45.48	43	1
01:15.44	22	1
01:21.16	40	0
01:27.82	36	0
01:24.15	33	0
01:50.90	31	0
01:41.67	35	0
02:10.62	68	0


*4x4 bld = 6:29.76* (3/8)
dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, *6:41.41*, 9:25.57, *6:18.11*, dnf

*5x5 bld = 14:36.22* (1/2)
DNF (20:08  ) 2+C, 14:36.22/9:14, good exec speed


----------



## Riley (Jul 28, 2012)

3x3:
Accuracy: 11/20
Mean of best 5: 1:22.10, 1:18.04, 1:14.91, 1:16.29, 1:20.19 = *1:18.30*
Times: DNF(1:38.41)[2E], DNF(1:42.35)[3E], DNF(1:43.40), 1:45.63, DNF(1:37.80), 1:22.10, 1:18.04, DNF(1:46.54), DNF(2:01.04), 1:25.71, 1:14.91, 1:48.65, DNF(2:04.42), 1:16.29, 1:29.48, 1:32.22, 1:25.58, 1:20.19, DNF(1:47.79)[2E], DNF(1:37.58)[3E]

MBLD: 3/3 = 3 in 12:21
Comments: A lot slower than my attempt earlier today (2/3, 9:39), but at least they were all solved.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 30, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 46.96*
*48.12*, 58.19, DNF, *42.98*, 1:05.87, DNF, 55.07, 56.32, DNF, 1:12.52, 58.59, DNF, 58.12, *47.24*, *47.08*, 49.65, 56.67, DNF, *49.39*, 1:00.81

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.29*
18.22, 15.31, 16.17, 15.48, 16.73, 15.83, *11.95*, *13.86*, 20.01, *10.76*, 21.63, 16.31, 15.57, 16.84, *14.66*, 17.38, *15.22*, 17.32, 16.72, 16.78
20/20 at last!  and 16.14 mean is also good!


----------



## labirint (Jul 31, 2012)

*4bld 5:02.28*

*4:51.99*, DNF, 5:46.78, DNF, 6:07.82, DNF, 5:21.40, *5:12.58*

*5bld 10:35*

12:07 [5:11], DNF (11:18 [4:27]), 10:35 [4:36], DNF

Looks good. )


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 31, 2012)

*4BLD:* 0/2 so far
DNF(9:44 [4:06]) - 2C didn't see them
DNF(10:23.69[5:35.40]) - 8E forgot to undo D after last center solve

(will add one at the time)


----------



## Jakube (Jul 31, 2012)

*Multi: 10/13 in 46:42.24*
_Off by 2 flipped edges, corner-3-cycle and R and 4 corners_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-30:*

*2x2x2*

 13.29 Anton Rostovikov

*3x3x3*

 37.59 Maskow
 46.96 Anton Rostovikov
 1:18.30 Riley
 1:23.65 MatsBergsten
 3:51.57 Philippieskezer

*4x4x4*

 5:02.28 labirint
 5:59.02 DrKorbin
 6:29.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF AbstractAlg (0/2)

*5x5x5*

 10:35 labirint
14:36.22 MatsBergsten
 14:59 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

26/29 = 23, 53:49 Maskow
13/18 = 8, 1:00:00 DrKorbin
10/13 = 7, 46:42.24 Jakube
 3/ 3 = 3, 12:21 Riley
 2/ 5 = DNF, 47:07.41 Mikel
 1/ 3 = DNF, 18:44.66 Philippieskezer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2012)

*Week 2012-31:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, August 6, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-31:*


*2x2x2:*

U R' F2 R' U' R' U F2 U
F2 R U F2 R' U R U' R U'
U' F2 R' U2 R' U F R
U2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R' U
U' F R2 F' R F
U R U2 R' U F2 U F2 R U
U2 R F' U F2 R' F U' F'
F R' F' R2
F2 U R U' F' U R2 U' R2 U'
U2 F' R F2 R' U F2 R' U2
F R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U2
R U F' U2 R2 F' U' R'
F' R2 U2 R' F U F' R F'
F U2 F' R U2 R F' U2
F' U' F2 R F R2 U' F R
F U' R2 U' F' R' U F'
R' U2 R U' R' F2 R' U2
F' R' U' F2 U' F2 U F' R
U2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U R2
R2 F' U F U2 F R2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3:*

R' L' D L F2 B U D R B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 U R2
B2 D2 R' B D2 R' F R L B' R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2
L' B' U F B L2 F2 R' B' R L2 U' R2 U D' R2 D' B2 U B2 D'
B D2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' F' D' R' B2 L B' R D' R' U2 F'
R D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R F' L' D2 R' B' U L2 B' F2
D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L D2 L' D2 R D B D U' B' F L' D2 F2 R
R L U F R U R' U B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 B L2 B' D2
L F2 B2 R2 B U' R B D R' D2 L B2 L F2 U2 B2 L B2 R
U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F L B F' D2 R2 B R D F2
U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U F R D U F2
D' B U' L' B D2 R' L2 D' F' B2 D2 F' L2 F' B' D2 L2 U2 R2
R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F U' L2 D L B' R' U2 L2 R2 F
U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L2 F' D L' B' R2 U2 B2 R B U'
R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R D' B2 L D' L' F R U' F'
U2 R2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F D' L' R2 D' L D2 L B F'
U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' R F2 D2 F' R D' U R2 D' B2
D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' B D' F L2 R D R D2 B' L2
U2 F U B' L U' L U B U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2
R L' B' L F' U F2 D L U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D'
R' B' D' B' L' U2 B U F' L' F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B'

*4x4x4:*

Fw Uw B Fw2 L Rw B Fw2 F L2 D' Uw' F Rw B F Rw' U' Rw' U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L Rw2 F' U' Fw D L2 Rw2 D2 U Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw'
Uw R Fw L' Rw2 U R2 Uw' B2 D' U' B Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw L2 Fw2 U2 B' Uw U' F R2 Fw2 R' B Fw2 Uw2 L B2 Fw2 L' R' Fw D B Uw Fw F2
Rw' R2 B2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw' R Fw L' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L F2 D Uw' U' B2 U2 R B2 Fw R' Uw' B Fw' F2 Uw' U'
F' R' B2 Fw2 F' D B' F' L2 Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 B' R2 D Uw Rw' Fw U R' U2 B' Rw2 R2 B' L D' Rw' D F' Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 D' Uw F' U Fw2
F Rw' Fw2 F' R2 Fw F2 L B Uw2 B Fw' L2 Rw' R Uw' B R Fw R D2 B2 D2 Uw F Uw B2 D L2 Uw R2 F R' F2 Rw R' D Rw2 R' F2
U2 L' Uw' L B' Rw' F' D' Fw2 F D Uw' R' D2 Uw Rw F L' Fw2 L2 R Fw2 D Fw' U' L2 B' Uw L Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 R2 Uw F Rw B L' Fw'
D B D' L2 Rw2 B2 Rw D' Uw B' Fw R F' Uw2 U' Rw Fw' R B' F' D L2 Fw Uw' B2 Fw' F' D' R' Fw' F2 U' L' Rw U' Rw Fw' L2 Uw B
F L' B R U R2 F' L Uw2 B' Fw' R Uw' L Fw2 L R2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw B F2 D' Rw' Uw Fw' D' B F2 D' Uw' U R' B R' D2 U2 F Uw'

*5x5x5:*

D U2 Bw Dw' U' B Bw R' Fw U2 R Dw Bw L' Lw2 Fw R' D' B' Bw2 L' Rw' R B2 Lw U' Lw2 Rw D2 Uw' B2 L2 Rw2 Fw L Fw2 Uw' Lw2 D F2 D U' Rw' Uw2 B U' Bw2 U L D2 Dw B R2 Uw L B2 Rw2 B Bw2 U
L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw D' U' L' Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R D Uw U Fw' Lw2 Bw2 U Bw F Lw B D Uw L Dw B Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 F' D Dw2 L Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Rw R D' Uw U Fw2 L' R2 U2 F L' Rw2 R' Bw' Lw2 B' Bw Lw2
L2 Dw Uw U' Fw2 F2 Lw Fw2 D L2 Lw2 B Fw2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 D2 B' R' F' U' F' Rw2 B2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 D' B2 Rw U2 B' Uw' U2 Rw2 B' Rw' R' U L' Lw B2 Lw2 Dw' R2 Uw' L2 D' Dw2 U' F' Lw' Fw F' R2 Fw2 Rw'
B2 Lw F D' B2 R2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw Lw2 R D2 Dw' B2 Bw' F' R Bw2 Rw D2 Lw Uw2 Fw Uw' Bw Fw R2 U' Lw F2 L' F' D L2 Fw2 D L' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 U R' Dw Fw2 L' R' B' Bw Dw2 U Bw' Dw2 Rw D B2 Lw Rw Uw'

*8x8x8:*

3b u2 R' 3d' 3b2 3l2 3u d 4u 3r 4r b' f L2 4r' D r2 D' f2 U' 3r 3l' 3u F d' 4f 3f' D2 3f2 4u2 3r2 3l D U2 3u f 3b2 L2 l d2 R L2 4u' 4f2 3d2 3l' L F f' 4r d 4f2 F D f' l L2 U' 4f R 3l' 3r2 3d u' D' R2 U' l 4r' U2 4r' 3l 3r u d L2 d2 B F' 3b2 u U2 r' 4f' B 3d 4f' 3d 4r R f' 3l 3f' b R B2 f' 3d' U' u2 D 4u 3f2 l b 3l 3f' 4f u' d2 3r' u 4r' 3b' U2 r' B2 d' 4r2 3f

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R' B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' R2 U2 B2 U F L B D2 U' L2 B2 F' U
D2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B F R2 U F' L2 R' B' L' D' U2 F L'
U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D U2 F L B R2 F2 D2
D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B L' U2 R D2 U' F' U2 R2
L' U R D2 B' U F D2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 B2 R2 B2
D U' F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U F' R F2 L2 D' U' B' F2 L' R'
B' D2 F U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 F L2 U B L2 R U B' D B2 R' U
R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' D2 U' B' F U2 B2 U R' D2
R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 F' L' B D2 L2 F' D L2 U' R'
R' F2 L' U' R F B2 U L2 B L2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2
L B L' D R U' L2 D F' B D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2
B2 L' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B' R' D2 U R D B L2 D2 U'
D2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 L' F2 R B2 D' F' U B' D L F R F2 R'
D2 L D' L' U' L' U F R' F' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B'
R2 F2 L D2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F U2 F2 U' B2 L' F' L' F
L' F' R2 L' U' B2 L2 F L B U2 R2 F U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F'
D2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 D L' R2 F D' R U R2 D B'
F2 D2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 L D B' D' U F' R D U' F R'
R2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R F R B' U2 R F2 D' F D2
L F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 F' L2 F' U F' D F2 L2 D2 R2
F B R' F2 R2 D B2 R' L F' U' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2
D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L D U R' D2 F' R' U' F R U'
L2 U' R F' D2 R U2 F' D' R F' D2 F D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2
D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L B U R' U2 B D2 F D L2
F2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D' B2 L R2 F' R U' L B2 D' F'
L' U R2 L2 F' L B' R' D B U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D'
B U2 D F U2 R' F' L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F B2 R2 B D2 R2
D F2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U B' R2 B R' B' D2 B U2 L2 B'
U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L' F' D B D' B D R U2 F'
F2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B F' U B2 L D2 L2 B R' U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2012)

Will do some practice this week.
I might even include a real 5BLD attempt, just to see how long it takes 
** waiting for shenshou 4, 5 and 6 to arrive**

5BLD: DNF, Off by two x-centers and two flipped midges
On crappy tiled QJ because SS's have not yet arrived....
Execution time 23:72.78
Memo was in several interrupted sessions and did not time it.
Center failure was faulty execution of the last commutator
Midges: I did flip the midge but memo'd the wrong letter for the very last target...


----------



## Maskow (Aug 1, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 35.48



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Best avg5:* 37.70
*Session mean:* 39.57 (finally! xD)

*Memorization time avg:* 14.86
*Solve time avg:* 24.71 (TuRBo + BH edges/BH corners)

1. 47.76 [13.30]
2. 43.46 [17.54]
3. 39.44 [16.16]
4. 39.43 [13.39]
*5. 35.66 [14.51]*
6. DNF
7. 40.39 [15.62]
8. 46.28 [18.02]
*9. 33.85 [13.51]*
10. 38.72 [12.93]
*11. 35.23 [14.16]*
12. DNF
13. 39.16 [14.81]
14. DNF
*15. 37.30 [14.98]*
16. DNF
17. DNF
*18. 35.34 [13.63]*
19. 41.91 [15.49]
20. DNF

Polish Nationals is in this weekend. Now I want my official sub40 ^_^



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 24/30, 50:44.05 [~29:00]
4th scramble for multi, LOL


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 1, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 0/0

*4x4x4 BLD:* 2/5 so far

*9:59.64* [4:45] - I lol'd so hard. What a sub10 
*7:33.29* [3:15] - current pb 
DNF(9:21.42) - 3E
DNF(9:52.72) - ~17 centers, dunno what happened
DNF(7:15 [*2:54*]) - 2E didn't see them fuuu


----------



## Jakube (Aug 1, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:40.16*
2:27.43, 2:33.04[1:26.06], *1:46.82*[56.29], DNF(1:51.69)[55.86], *1:37.94*, 2:04.20[1:07.48], DNF(1:50.31)[1:04.98], 2:02.40[1:00.30], DNF(1:54.64)[1:08.51], 2:01.29[1:14.47], *1:40.77*[46.16], 1:48.28, DNF(2:01.80), DNF(1:56.92)[58.06], DNF(1:36.83)[57.62], *1:40.30*[1:00.00], *1:34.98*[51.02], 1:54.94, 1:49.01[1:00.11], 1:49.30[54.02]7
_I'm damn slow, I know._

*4BLD: 6:28.55*
DNF(7:37.20)[4:31.95 2wings], 6:59.81[3:43.89], *6:37.39*+[3:39.00 miss the last turn], DNF(6:12.17)[3:00.26], *6:19.70*[3:19.33], 3xDNS
_Starting again with BigBLD. _

*5BLD: 13:39.70*
13:39.70[8:17.00], DNF(12:35.18)[6:59.85 2 wings 3 midges], 2xDNS
_Lol, execution is quite good, but memo._

*MultiBLD: 11/13 in 45:05.34*
_One cube off by 2 flipped edges. On another cube I forgot 1 image and had to guess (totally wrong guess)_


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, I'm terrible in comparison to everybody else here. That's okay, though. Means I have much to improve. 

I'll do more later, but here's at least a few for now: 
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:45.726


Spoiler



Accuracy: 15/20
Individual times:
3:51.224[2:41.127], *2:51.256*[1:53.492], DNF(2:58.871)[1:55.732], 4:53.867[3:29.993], 4:02.764[2:49.834], 3:48.333[2:34.231], DNF(4:22.833)[2:48.026], 3:47.626[2:24.854], *2:29.218*[1:13.253], 3:19.902[1:41.691], DNF(2:54.583)[1:34.952], *2:28.748**, DNF(3:39.721)[1:21.857], DNF(3:52.384)[3:31.121] (popped >.>), 3:54.674[2:12.409], *3:03.957*[1:48.481], 5:30.267[3:10.051], 3:41.749[2:01.080], 4:26.582[3:06.668], *2:55.451*[2:00.230]

*Forgot to record memo. Also, that's where I started using freestyle edges (just felt good about that case), which also explains why my execution on the next few solves are slower than average (memo sort of made up for it, though).



Memo is improving quite quickly. This pleases me. Edit: Never mind? Just super inconsistent?

MBLD: 2/3 16:32.709[10:35.361] (M2/OP)
Put my corner objects where my edges were supposed to be and vice versa for the 3rd cube. :/


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 4, 2012)

BLD2 *16.21*, acc: 14/20

20.51, 26.28, *15.25*, *15.44*, 23.27, 18.74, 26.64, DNF, *17.32*, 31.12, DNF, DNF, *16.58*, DNF, 21.77, *16.44*, DNF, DNF, 24.55, 35.39

===========

BLD3 *53.96*, acc: 19/20

1:16.42, 1:23.70, 1:37.63, *50.22*, *56.30*, 1:09.05, 2:15.00, 1:40.65, 1:21.77, DNF, 1:05.99, *53.25*, *54.02*, 1:22.01, *56.00*, 1:19.92, 1:10.44, 1:01.46, 1:08.20, 1:14.60

===========

BLD4 *5:19.53*, acc: 2/8

DNF, DNF, *5:15.58*, *5:23.48*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Again, rushing my memory (the best memory time was 1:37)

===========

BLD5 *10:03.81*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *10:03.81*

Close enough

===========

Multi-BLD *14/18 = 10, 59:41*

Memorization: 37:56

Forgot edges in 8th cube;
Memory error in 10th and 16th cube;
Undone setup move in 12th cube.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 4, 2012)

Week 2012-31
Multi Blind
5/7 in 56:02.77 = 3 points
Cube 4 was off by 2 edges, and cube 5 was off by 6 edges. My memo stuck really well, so I was hoping for a 7/7 but I must have messed up. This was my first attempt at 7 cubes.



Spoiler



4th scramble was really easy! I'm surprised I messed it up!


----------



## labirint (Aug 4, 2012)

*2BLD: 31.00*, acc 14/20
32.77, 1:04.03, 36.97, DNF, DNF, 55:05, 38:65, *32:05*, *31:71*, DNF,* 31:22*, DNF, *30:66*, 35.84, 34.28, *29:36*, DNF, 36.56, DNF, 42.91

*3BLD: 1:35.80*, acc 14/20

DNF, DNF, 1:54.44, *1:31.21*, *1:25.97*, 1:51.55, DNF, 1:56.66, 2:09.41, *1:48.52*, 2:14.84, 2:09.41, *1:41.05*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:49.96, *1:32.27*, 2:05.27, 2:05.09

*4BLD: 4:42.39*, acc 3/8

DNF, *4:49.88*, *4:34.90*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:12.51, DNF
Something bad happened, my memory doesn't work well.

*5BLD: DNF*, acc 0/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

*MBLD: 3/3 7:47*, 
Memo 4:40


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Aug 5, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 44.33*
*46.17*, 1:03.31, DNF, DNF, 1:14.83, 1:02.18, 1:04.81, 1:00.61, *43.46*, DNF, 55.15, 58.72, *47.90*, 56.97, *44.32*, 1:07.56, 54.23, *39.78*, 52.75, 57.58
Accuraccy is 17/20, not bad. And last 12 attempts make 53.86 avg12, it is pb I think (I don't get avg12 often  ).

*2x2x2 BLD: 15.67*
DNF, DNF, 22.48, 17.34, 20.41, 17.95, 24.16, *16.53*, 19.24, 19.89, *16.30*, *13.11*, 21.33, DNF, 17.75, *16.70*, *15.70*, 17.62, 18.55, 18.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-31:*

*2x2x2*

 15.67 Anton Rostovikov
 16.21 DrKorbin
 31.00 labirint

*3x3x3*

 35.48 Maskow
 44.33 Anton Rostovikov
 53.96 DrKorbin
 1:35.80 labirint
 1:40.16 Jakube
 2:45.73 Philippieskezer

*4x4x4*

 4:42.39 labirint
 5:19.53 DrKorbin
 6:28.55 Jakube
 8:46.47 AbstractAlg

*5x5x5*

10:03.81 DrKorbin
13:39.70 Jakube
 DNF labirint (0/4)
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

24/30 = 18, 50:44.05 Maskow
14/18 = 10, 59:41 DrKorbin
11/13 = 9, 45:05.34 Jakube
 3/ 3 = 3, 7:47 labirint
 5/ 7 = 3, 56:02.77 Mikel
 2/ 3 = 1, 16:32.71 Philippieskezer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2012)

*Week 2012-32:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, August 13, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-32:*


*2x2x2:*

R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
U R' F U' R2 U F2 U2
R2 F R U' R U' F U R U2
R2 F U' F2 U' R' U F2 U'
F U' F2 R F' U' F U2 F
U F' U R F' R F' U2 F' U'
R' U F' R F2 U2 R U' R2
R' F2 R U' F2 U F U2 R2
U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U F' U2
R2 U' F U' R F R' F2 R' U'
F' U F' U2 F U2 F' R F'
F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R U2
R U' R U' R U' R2 F U'
R U R2 U F U' R U
R' F2 R U2 R U F' R
R U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2
U' R F2 U' F U2 R2 F U
R2 F' U F' R2 F2 R' U R2
R' F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U2
U' F R' U2 R U2 R F2 R2

*3x3x3:*

D2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 D' U' L F' D' L R F2 D' L
B2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L U2 B' R F L2 U' L' B2 U2
U' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U F' L2 F2 R D B U2 B F
L U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L' D2 L2 F B2 U2 F U2 L2 F R2
D F2 D F' D2 F' R' U B D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2
R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B L D2 B2 L2 B F U' B F2
L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' B2 R U' B F' R D B L'
B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' L B' F' R F' U L
R2 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F U2 B U' B U2 L D2 B' D' B D B
L2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 F' U B D' U' B2 L D2 L F
L D' F2 R U2 L' U' L' B U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' D
R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U L U' B' U' B' R2
D2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 B L' F D2 U2 R D' L' B2 D' B'
D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' F' L F2 D B' L' B2 D' L' R'
R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' F' L2 U L' D' F' U B2 L' F2
L2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D F2 D L U2 B2 R B U2 R2 D R2 F
B' R U F2 U2 L F D' B' L' B2 R2 D L2 U2 D L2 B2 D L2
B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' L F L2 U' F' U2 L B R D
F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' D' R2 D' L B2 F' R2 F' U
D R' B' R D' B U' D' F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2

*4x4x4:*

L2 B' D' Rw2 Fw L2 D U' L' B' Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw U L' R B2 D' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 Uw2 L' B' R F' D2 Fw2 L' R2 D2 Uw
Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 F L' Rw R F2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Rw R2 Fw2 L2 R2 D Rw' U B2 L' Fw Rw2 U R U Fw U2 L2 R' B U' R2 U2 B Fw' L2 R2
U Fw Rw' B' Uw U2 L D R' F' Uw' Fw' Rw' F L R2 F' Uw2 B2 D' B2 F D B2 Fw' U2 R F R D F' U Fw' F D2 U R F' D2 U2
Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw F' Rw' D2 B2 D' L Rw Uw' F Uw R' B2 Rw R2 Uw F' Rw' U' B' D2 Uw' L U B2 U L Rw' Uw L D' B2 Fw2 L2 B F' R
B Uw U R2 F R F2 D' L' Rw Uw R U' R B D2 L F2 L2 R' D' Uw' Fw R D2 L2 Fw2 F D2 U' B L Rw' R F2 L Rw2 U2 B2 D'
L' R Fw D F D' R B2 F2 Uw' U R Uw2 F2 D2 B2 F Rw Uw' R2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 L F' D F' D' Uw U Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 R'
R' U2 R' B2 R Uw' U2 Rw U' B2 Rw B2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw L2 R U2 L2 B2 R D' U B' Fw2 Uw' U' R B Fw F2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw U B' F' U'
F2 D2 L Rw R U L Fw2 F D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L' U F2 Uw L U2 B' F2 U' B F Uw' R2 U2 Rw' F Rw' R2 D2 U' B Uw2 B2 L' R

*5x5x5:*

Lw2 U' Lw' Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw' U' F2 Lw' Fw' Dw R' Uw Rw2 D Fw' L2 D Lw' R B2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw' Bw Lw U' R' D' Fw2 Dw' B' L Lw' F Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw L2 B2 Rw R2 Dw L2 Lw' U' Fw' F' L2 R2 D2 F L2
Dw2 R' F' Uw2 L' R2 Fw' D L2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Lw' Fw D Lw2 Rw' Bw' Rw' B2 R' D' U Fw' L F' Dw' U' Fw' Dw2 U2 R2 Uw2 F Rw' D Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Bw' Dw F D' Dw Bw2 F D Bw' F R2 D' Bw Uw2 B Dw2 F D' R Dw
Dw2 Rw' D Bw Lw R' U2 L' Uw Rw2 B' Bw Dw Lw Dw2 U' L B' Bw L' U Rw' R2 Fw R' F Dw Fw' U2 Fw2 L Lw Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Dw Uw' Bw' F' Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw2 U2 B2 Rw R Fw L2 Bw' Rw R' D' L Lw
Lw' Rw Dw' U2 Lw Rw2 D' L' Uw L2 B' R' D2 U' Bw' Rw D' Bw' L' Uw' L F2 Uw L' D B F' Lw2 Uw' U2 F' Uw L' B' Bw F Lw Uw2 B Bw' Fw' D2 Rw2 Dw2 B L2 Bw F' Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw L Lw Bw2 L' U2 Lw' Rw Fw'

*8x8x8:*

D 3u2 3r 3f2 4f2 r2 3u 4u F2 4r2 f2 4r 4u2 l2 3b 3r' 3u' F' d' b 3r' 3f 3l' R2 d' R u' 3r2 L2 F' 3b u' 3d 4r2 r 3f' 4r' 4f B2 f R u' 4r2 L2 f' 3u' l2 D2 3d2 4f2 L U2 L2 4f' b2 R l2 d B F2 3u b f d' U2 3u2 r2 3b' R2 r' 4u2 F 3u 3b r2 f2 D 4u2 d' L2 3d2 d' 3u' 4r2 3f' r' L 3u 3r' L2 4r 3u' d U' 3d2 3r r2 l' R 3f2 D' 3r 4r' r2 u L 3r u' l2 B2 l2 3b' 4f' F2 U 3r 4r f' b 3b2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F' D B2 L B2 U F R2 B D
D2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 B D R2 F' L U2 B2 R2
U D' R' U' F2 U2 L B D' B U2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L2
D B2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F' L U2 R D2 L' R2 F2 D R2
F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F R D' R' U B L' U' F2 U'
R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 B D U' L2 F L' D2
B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F' D B2 L' F' D' U2 F2 L2 U2
U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L' F U2 B2 U B L' F2 D' U'
L2 D' L2 D' U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 U L' F2 U R' D'
F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' B L' B' R2 B2 F' U2 L D R F
L2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D L2 R2 F L2 R U' L R' F2
R2 U B R2 U' F R' L F2 U' R2 L U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B2
F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B F' R' F R' B' R2 U L D2 R2 U'
U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D L2 R2 D' B L U2 L' R' F'
U' L2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D' R' F' R2 B' L B2 D' L D' U
L2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R' F' R F L B' R2 D' R2 U
L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' D L2 B' L B2 U2 R U' B
B2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D' F' U F D2 F2 R F' L' F U
U' L' F' L' F D' R B D' B R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2
L B' L' D L U B R U' B L2 B R2 B' U2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2
L2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 R' D U' B' R2 F R' U2 F' D
D U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F' D F U2 L D F R' F2 U2
F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 L D F U B' R D U L' U
U' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R B2 R' U2 B' D' L' B2 D2 U
B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R U L R2 F' L' F' U' R2
D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R' U' R' D' L2 B2 L' F' R2 U'
R F' L F' U' D' L U2 B' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2
R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 L' B F2 R' U2 B F R' B2 D U
D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D U F' R' D B2 F' U' L2
F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L R' F' L2 D' B' R2 F D' R' U2 L


----------



## Maskow (Aug 9, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 37.27



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 18/20 :tu
*Best avg5:* 37.31
*Best avg12:* 42.01

*Session mean:* 43.79

1. 46.80
2. 55.43
3. 53.14
*4. 38.44*
5. 48.61
6. 39.32
7. 52.24
8. 44.64
9. 47.19
10. 45.86
*11. 35.99*
*12. 37.07*
*13. 35.98*
*14. 38.88*
15. 44.07
16. 42.32
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. 42.18
20. 40.13

Very weak ^_^



*MBLD:* DNF
I gave up, it's not my day.


----------



## labirint (Aug 9, 2012)

*2BLD:*



*3BLD:*
DNF, DNF, 2:11.13, DNF


*4BLD:*
DNF, 6:27.25 [~2:30]


*5BLD:*
12:03 [~5:48], 12:28 [6:10]


*MBLD:3/4, 10:02*
10:02 [5:49]


----------



## Jakube (Aug 9, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:25.09*
*1:28.29*[45.99], 1:43.30[1:43.08], 1:46.32[47.99], *1:28.79*[54.67], DNF(1:33.70)[55.27], 1:38.53[54.98], 1:44.92[51.57], DNF(2:08.90)[1:01.75], 2:05.37[1:26.68], DNF(1:36.25)[52.61], DNF(1:31.32)[50.57], 1:41.02[53.33], DNF(1:45.91)[1:06.63], DNF(2:20.79)[1:20.80], DNF(1:30.26)[49.91], 1:49.67[58.85], 1:48.48[59.22], *1:36.66*[47.12], *1:10.68*[39.84], *1:21.02*[45.35]
_So bad except start and end._

*4BLD: 6:13.67*
*6:19.73*[3:34.55], DNF(7:42.05)[4:07.27], DNF(7:44.42)[4:31.36], 6:36.98[4:04.08], *6:07.61*[3:36.74], 7:07.02[3:43.70], DNF(6:05.05)[3:25.12], 6:22.94[3:42.91]

*5BLD: 12:13.45*
15:02.05, 12:48.04[7:23.26], *12:13.45*[6:56.74], DNF(12:39.66)[6:55.15]
_3 corners and 3 xcenter_

*Multi: 11/13 in 35:10.56[21:09.25] *
_3 corners and 3 edges._


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 10, 2012)

BLD2 , acc: 

===========

BLD3 , acc: 

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 *10:07.58*, acc: 1/2

DNF, 10:07.58

===========

Multi-BLD *13/18 = 8, 59:49*

Memorization: 40:18

Undone setup move in 2nd and 7th cubes;
Forgot edges in 3rd and 14th cubes and corners in 11th cube;


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Aug 13, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.51*
*14.46*, 19.38, 18.71, *14.61*, 21.62, DNF, 17.82, 21.19, *10.71*, 19.14, 14.95, 17.08, *12.97+*, 15.57, 17.92, 20.25, DNF, 16.15, *14.81*, 20.36


----------



## Skullush (Aug 13, 2012)

Week 2012-32

3BLD
Accuracy: 17/20
*Mean of 5: 1:16.83*
1. 1:46.26 
2. 1:50.88 
3. DNF(2:02.87) 
4. 1:44.76 
5. 1:47.81 
6. 1:33.46 
7. 1:34.13 
*8. 1:24.25 *
9. DNF(1:34.70) 
*10. 1:24.18 *
11. 1:24.36 
12. 1:35.04 
13. 1:25.34 
14. 1:39.15 
*15. 1:17.06 *
16. DNF(1:52.20) 
17. 1:53.71 
*18. 1:13.95 *
*19. 1:04.73 *
20. 2:04.05

4BLD
Accuracy: 2/5
*Mean of 2: 9:20.45*
*1. 8:46.00 *
2. DNF(8:44.18) 
3. DNF(10:24.35) 
4. DNF(10:08.29) 
*5. 9:54.90 *

5BLD
Accuracy: 1/1
*Mean of 1: 18:09.11
1. 18:09.11 *

the 5BLD...!!!!!
PB single for all categories


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2012)

*3BLD:* DNF(1:17.596), DNF(1:01.198), DNF(1:13.374), DNF(1:06.960), 1:08.602, 1:17.692, 1:11.258, 1:11.244, *1:02.481*, 1:25.369, *55.836*, *1:02.506*, *1:03.350*, 1:17.238, DNF(1:14.434), DNF(1:04.701), DNF(1:13.190), 1:11.909, *55.613*, 1:06.000 = *59.945*

stats:
number of times: 13/20
best time: 55.613
worst time: 1:25.369
best mo3: 1:00.564 (σ = 4.12)
best avg5: 1:02.779 (σ = 0.49)
session mean: 1:08.392


----------



## kbrune (Aug 13, 2012)

*3Bld*: Accuracy 3/7

DNF, 5:56.40, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:43.71, 5:34.76


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't have a lot of time to do a lot of solves, but here's a few.
(Also, I've only just switched to TuRBo/freestyle edges. Execution is slower as a result. Don't really get why memo got slower too, though.)

*3x3x3 BLD*: 4:51.32


Spoiler



Accuracy: 6/7 
Individual times:
*4:44.43*[2:00.94], *5:00.20*[2:53.53], 6:08.96[3:12.41], *4:55.65*[3:20.09], *4:04.12*[1:53.98], DNF(3:22.03)[1:52.82], *5:32.20*[2:14.88]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 20.50*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 18.16
*21.57*, 27.93, *20.57*, DNF [22.38, 4C], 35.33, 30.73, 27.90, 24.20, *18.16*, DNF [29.44, 7C], *20.22*, 24.63, 24.52, 25.04, 28.42, 23.91, *22.00*, 24.86, 24.70, 24.55
Comment: Consistently bad, but at least it was consistent.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.75*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:14.62
DNF [1:38.44, 2E], 1:51.19, 1:21.89, *1:14.62*, DNF [2:08.30, 3E], DNF [1:17.47, 3E], 1:40.22, 1:47.05, DNF [1:39.32, 3E], *1:15.14*, *1:19.65*, DNF [1:07.60, 3E], 1:46.32, 1:36.44, DNF [1:21.63, 2C], 3:00.81, 1:30.58, 1:25.93, *1:19.18*, *1:15.15*
Comment: Not bad, I guess.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-32:*

*2x2x2*

 13.51 Anton Rostovikov
 20.50 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3*

 37.27 Maskow
 59.95 Noahaha
 1:16.75 Mike Hughey
 1:16.83 Skullush
 1:25.09 Jakube
 4:51.32 Philippieskezer
 DNF kbrune (3/7)
 DNF labirint (1/4)

*4x4x4*

 6:13.67 Jakube
 9:20.45 Skullush
 DNF labirint (1/2)

*5x5x5*

10:07.58 DrKorbin
12:13.45 Jakube
 12:28 labirint
18:09.11 Skullush

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

11/13 = 9, 35:10.56 Jakube
13/18 = 8, 59:49 DrKorbin
 DNF Maskow


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

*Week 2012-33:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, August 20, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-33:*


*2x2x2:*

F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R2 F2
U2 F R' U R F' U2 R2 U' R'
F' U' F R2 U' R2 U2 F'
R' U F' U F R U2 F'
R2 F U2 R U' R' U F2 U
F2 U' F2 U F' R2 U R F2
R U2 F U' R' F' U F'
F2 R F R2 U F2 U2 F' R'
R U' F2 U R' F U R F U'
R F U2 F'
F U' F2 U2 F' U F' R2
U2 F' U2 R F' U R F' R2 U2
U F' R' U2 F R U' F2 U2
R F U2 F' U F2 U' R
R2 F' U R2 F R' U F' U
R2 U' F' R F U' F U' F2
U' R F2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2
R U R' U2 R' F R' U2 R'
R2 F U F' U F2 U R' U2
U' F2 R2 F U' R F2 R U'

*3x3x3:*

R' D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' B L D2 B' D B' R' D' B2
D2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D F' R' U' R2 D' U2 L' U' R'
L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R B' D B' U F2 L2 R B R2 U
D' F R F L U' D' F2 L' F D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L2 B2
R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U2 F U2 L' B R B R2 F' D U2
D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U L' F R2 B' D L F' L' F' U
D2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 F' D R' B D U F' U2 L' R'
R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L D' R B' L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U
D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 B R2 U2 F D2 L D L2 F2 D' B' R2 D' R D2
R2 L' F L B2 U2 D' L' U F2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 R' F2 L' B2
L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' L2 F U2 B' D B F L' R' D' B' U B2 R
R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F U' R' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' U2
R U D2 F2 R2 U B R' L F L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2
F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 R F' R2 B2 U L D' F2 D
D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D L R D2 U' L' U' R2 D' B'
U L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B L' D' L' D' U' F U2 R'
R2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L' F' U' B2 D2 B' R' B D' F
B2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L D' F2 D2 L D' F2 R' F' L'
F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D' B' L' D2 R2 B D' U2 B U2
D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 U2 B R2 B R F U' B F2 D L

*4x4x4:*

D2 B Rw F' Uw' B' F' R' U R2 D' U L' U' Rw' Uw' B R2 Uw2 F D Uw U' B' L U' L2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw2 L B' Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 F L2 Fw'
L' Uw2 U L' B2 Rw' R' B2 Fw F2 L' B2 U2 L' R' F2 L Rw2 B F2 Rw R' B' D Uw2 R2 D Rw Uw2 U' Fw' L' B' Fw F' L2 B2 F' Uw2 U2
B Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw Fw D2 U2 L' B2 Uw L Uw U R' U' L' Rw2 F' Rw Uw F2 D' Fw Rw R Uw' Fw2 Rw R' U' F Uw2 L' R2 Uw2 U Rw' B' D'
L' Uw' L' D Rw2 U2 L' Fw Rw R2 F' L' Uw2 R' B' D' B2 D2 Uw' F' L2 D2 R' D' Uw Fw Uw' U' R2 F D B Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw L Rw' Fw'
F' Rw U B Fw' D2 U' R D' L Fw' L Rw2 Uw' U' B' Uw' B' F2 L D' B2 Fw' Uw B2 R' D Uw U' B' F Rw' U2 Rw' R2 B' F R Fw2 D
B2 Uw' B2 F' Uw2 L B' L Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' D' L Uw' R2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D' B' D Fw L B D Uw' L2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw Fw F2 Rw2
Rw' Fw' U2 B' U' L U Rw2 B' Uw U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw F' D' R D Rw U F' Rw' B' U' L2 Uw Fw2 F2 U' R' D2 U Fw' L' Rw2 F' Uw'
F' D2 Rw R2 Fw' U' B L' Uw' L Rw' B' F' L2 R2 D Rw' R Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' F' Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' D2 B' Fw Uw B L D' Rw Fw' L Fw Rw2

*5x5x5:*

R F' U' R2 D' L2 Rw' D2 Uw Rw Dw2 R2 F R' Bw' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw Uw' U2 B Lw Rw2 U' L2 F Uw2 R D' Lw' R B2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B' Fw2 U' L' U' F2 Rw2 Dw' U' L D R Uw' B D Fw L2 R F2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2
Dw Rw D2 Fw2 D' Lw D2 U Lw2 U' B' Rw' Dw2 Lw D' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 L' Lw2 Rw R D U R' Fw' R Dw U Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U Bw' R' Dw2 Bw R D2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Dw' Rw2 D' U2 Bw Lw2 Fw Rw F' Rw F' U' Fw L2 Lw D B2
Uw Lw2 B2 R' Bw2 Lw' F' U2 F L2 B' F2 D' Uw2 Lw Bw' Lw' D U Bw Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 L' B' L R' Dw F2 R' F2 Uw L2 Lw U2 L D2 Uw2 Bw2 F' R' Bw2 F2 L2 Dw' Lw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' U' L' Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw' U2 Lw' R' Fw'
U Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L Rw' R B' L D' R F2 D2 Lw Dw Fw Rw2 F2 Dw' Fw' D Dw2 L2 D Dw2 Uw Fw' F' D Lw' R' Uw' R B2 Fw' Uw U2 Bw' L Lw Dw2 Lw U2 Rw D2 L2 B Uw' Bw Lw' R2 B' Bw Fw2 L' D L2 Dw2 Rw R

*8x8x8:*

3l 3b2 4f' B' r2 3b2 B' f2 3d2 3r 4u' f R2 U2 3b f r2 l' U L D2 4f D2 U' u' F L f' 4f' 3u2 b 4r2 l 4f2 u U 3f 3r2 U2 3f d' F2 b2 3f 4u b2 f u' 4r 4f 4u 3u' f2 3r 4f2 3f2 D U2 u' 3d2 3f' 4f' d' 4u' b' 3f' R' L2 3u2 D' 3r' l2 f2 l L2 4u' D f' 4r' 4f U2 L D 4u' f' l R L2 4r d' 3u' 3f' F' b L R 3b 4r' B' r 4u' d D2 l2 3f 3u' U' u' l' u2 4r2 3l2 f' u' D2 3u 3f2 4u2 3l' 4f2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 L' R' F2 U2 B D' U' R2 B' L2 U' R' U' B2
D B2 R2 D U2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 F2 R F2 L2 B D F
D B2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' L2 D' U F' R U2 F D L' U
U' F D F' U' D2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 U2
U L F' L D' B' L' U F U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 L'
D2 L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F R B R2 U L2 D2 B' R2
D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L D2 B R' D U B D2 L' F'
L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 R U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D' U' R
R F2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' U L2 U L D2 U2 F D B2 R2 F2
F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L D' R2 B L R F U B R
L U B2 U2 B' L' U' L' F D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D L2
R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' D F U' B L' U2 R' F2 U2 F2
U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U L2 R U L' R F2 D' L'
B R B U' D' R' B' R' B' U' B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D'
U2 F R2 U D F2 R' B' D' L' D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D'
B D2 F B' U' L' F' U' B' R' B2 U2 D2 R F2 U2 R D2 R' D2
L2 R2 F U2 B' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' U B F' U R F2 L' U' F' R2
F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 R B D L R2 D2 R2 U
B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R B D R U2 F' L' B' R' U L2
F2 R D' F U2 L U D2 L F' L D2 R' D2 L D2 R U2 F2 L' U2
F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B U' F2 U B2 L' R B' F2 R'
L2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B' U' R' B L F' L' R B U' L'
B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D' F' L D2 B' R' U B' U F L2
R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U' B F2 U2 R' U2 L D'
R2 D2 L D L2 F B' R B D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 B2
R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B D2 U' L D' B' R' F U' L D B
R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 F' L R' B R U' R2 D2 R U'
R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' B' D B2 R' B' L U' L2 F2 U'
U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U F2 U B L D' F2 U B2
B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R U' B' L' B D2 U2 R2 F' U


----------



## Jakube (Aug 15, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:12.37*
*1:12.61*[42.43], *1:17.11*[37.23], 1:19.31[38.08], 1:22.83[42.62], DNF(1:14.37)[38.89], 1:44.91[54.68], 1:56.10[1:00.33], 1:42.07[46.31], 1:23.79[42.63], *1:01.71*[31.16], *1:14.29*[36.25], 1:18.93[42.39], 1:40.86[53.18], 1:17.52[43.62], DNF(1:18.15)[37.68], 1:20.85[43.15], *1:16.11*[38.44], DNF(1:22.50)[39.18], 1:19.45[39.41], 1:30.25[44.61] 
_Really nice session. Maybe because it wasn't late at night._

*4BLD: 5:21.52*
DNF(6:21.46)[3:52.49], DNF(5:37.21)[2:50.47], *5:29.07*[2:56.18], 5:56.72[2:56.82], *5:13.98*[2:58.08], DNF(6:23.53)[3:27.33], DNF(5:30.29)[2:47.34], 5:45.45[3:30.11]
_Getting faster._

*5BLD: 11:40.65*
DNF(12:44.89)[7:15.86], *11:40.65*[6:12.97], DNF(13:01.53)[7:33.39], DNF(10:29.68)[5:37.26]
_A bit slow at t-centers, because I use a different buffer, and slow memo._

*Multi: 12/21 in 1:00.00*
_Memo was around 33 minutes. Forgot big parts of 3 cubes, big pop, 2 cubes with each 2 flipped edges, ..._


----------



## Skullush (Aug 16, 2012)

Week 2012-33

3BLD
Accuracy: 13/20
*Mean of 5: 1:13.10*
1. DNF(1:14.52) 
*2. 1:16.82 *
3. 1:25.81 
4. 1:24.53 
5. 1:22.87 
6. DNF(1:41.47) 
7. DNF(1:32.83) 
8. DNF(2:15.91) 
9. 1:45.52 
*10. 1:10.59 
11. 1:18.68 *
12. 2:15.71 
*13. 1:01.55 *
14. DNF(1:24.78) 
*15. 1:17.88 *
16. DNF(1:13.21) 
17. 1:33.11 
18. DNF(1:46.47) 
19. 1:45.63 
20. 1:23.63

4BLD
Accuracy: 3/8
*Mean of 2: 8:32.72*
1. DNF(7:51.65) [Off by two centers... Heartbreaking]
2. 9:23.48 
3. DNF(8:08.84) [Off by three wings]
*4. 8:13.63 *
*5. 8:51.81 *
6. DNF(9:54.00) 
7. DNF(9:33.70) 
8. DNF(8:58.46) 
Accuracy is not good

MultiBLD
*7/11, 42:24.64*
Two flipped edges for all four of them


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, my execution is seriously horrible now that I've completely switched to BH/freestyle. >.< Can't think of the commutators fast enough, and sometimes I mess them up. :S
I think what I might do for now is, only do 5/x for this race and practice my execution (without the bother of memo, which I'll focus on later) until I can consistently at least solve under 1:00, so I focus heavily on my execution times and recognising comms. Then I'll come back to this. Messy transition this is. 

3BLD
number of times: 5/7
mean: 4:05.33


Spoiler



4:32.58[2:12.98], 3:09.83[57.66], DNF(3:51.90)[2:38.88], 4:07.07[2:08.34], DNF(5:43.01)[3:39.25], 5:35.58[3:19.14], 3:01.60[1:34.60]


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2012)

3x3:
Accuracy: 5/20 
Mean of best 5: 1:34.30
Times: 1:11.72, DNF(57.47), DNF(1:08.40), DNF(1:40.97), DNF(1:57.79), DNF(33.51), DNF(2:15.54), DNF(1:52.70), 1:39.91, 1:18.68, DNF(1:28.03), DNF(1:38.59), 1:21.21, DNF(1:52.98), DNF(1:45.73), DNF(57.19), DNF(1:02.82), DNF(2:03.50), 2:19.96, DNF(1:53.78)
Comments: Two very close sub 1's!

4x4:
Accuracy: 0/4
Mean of best 5: DNF
Times: DNF(21:24.61), DNF(19:19.41), DNF(22:10.39), DNF(21:36.57)
Comments: Details in my signature, still haven't gotten a success yet


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Aug 18, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 43.52*
*42.85*, *44.00,* 48.04, DNF, 47.00, 49.89, DNF, DNF, 49.81, 46.94, 51.14, DNF, *44.08*, 56.71, *46.11*, *40.57*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 50.15
Accuracy: 13/20 

*2x2x2 BLD: 14.51*
18.05, 17.06, *13.40*, 19.44, *14.39*, *15.99*, 18.78, 16.83, DNF, 18.61, *16.48*, *12.30*, 17.09, 18.88, 18.33, 19.52, 18.47, 16.88, DNF, 19.03


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 18, 2012)

BLD2 *18.25*, acc: 15/20

*17.53*, DNF, DNF, 19.73, 22.83, 20.10, 26.21, *19.57*, DNF, DNF, *19.69*, 28.07, DNF, 27.65, 19.76, 31.80, *17.23*, 23.36, *17.21*, 29.48

===========

BLD3 *49.92*, acc: 14/20

*46.08*, *49.70*, DNF, 1:07.68, DNF, DNF, 1:44.39, DNF, 1:09.20, *53.53*, 53.68, 1:34.85, *48.80*, 1:03.67, DNF, 1:00.62, DNF, 1:41.55, *51.50*, 1:10.58

Sub-50, hell yeah!

===========

BLD4 *3:54.21*, acc: 6/8

4:32.34[1:55.84], DNF(4:15.53)[1:41.29], *3:46.88[1:38.58]*, DNF, *4:01.54[1:52.26]*, 5:35.37[2:31.32], 4:24.83[1:56.90], 4:28.95[2:05.64]

3 - PB!

===========

BLD5 *8:59.48*, acc: 3/4

9:40.67[4:12.85], *8:59.48[3:34.06]*, 12:03.61[4:52.14], DNF

1 - PB!
2 - New PB!

Lol, same accuracy in 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5.

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Maskow (Aug 19, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 34.87



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Best avg5:* 36.70
*Session mean:* 38.44 :tu (best: 32.70, worst: 44.35)

*Memorization time avg:* 14.27 (best: 10.39, worst: 16.56)
*Solve time avg:* 24.17 (best: 18.10, worst: 29.94)

1. 37.97 (15.57)
*2. 32.70 (10.39)*
3. 40.56 (13.50)
*4. 36.83 (13.96)*
*5. 35.30 (12.43)*
6. 42.45 (14.29)
7. 44.35 (14.41)
8. DNF
9. DNF
*10. 36.61 (14.07)*
11. 39.28 (14.58)
12. 39.45 (15.31)
*13. 32.89 (14.79)*
14. 40.33 (15.03)
15. 38.94 (16.56)
16. 40.17 (15.41)
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. 40.11 (14.30)
20. 37.08 (13.67)

I still remember times when I counted sub40 per race. Now I have 10x sub40, 6x 40+ and 4x DNF. My question is: Why without sub30? 



*3x3x3 MBLD:*
I'm still repeating to myself, that I must start train it hard again.
I gave up serious training after my official 19/29 three months ago...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 19, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 MBLD:*
> I'm still repeating to myself, that I must start train it hard again.
> I gave up serious training after my official 19/29 three months ago...



You can't fail as long as you don't stop trying! In other words, if you don't start practicing, you'll always have that _pathetic _19/29. /sarcasm


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 21, 2012)

*3BLD (9/20): *
*59.60*, *52.45*, DNF(1:18.64), DNF(1:07.20), DNF(1:05.41), DNF(1:08.91), DNF(1:16.57), DNF(1:22.96), 1:03.06, *45.78*, 1:10.71, DNF(56.17), 1:07.13, DNF(48.55), *59.82*, DNF(1:02.67), *57.78*, DNF(1:11.65), DNF(58.99), 1:15.96 = *55.09*

Great result despite poor accuracy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:05.71*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 1:01.89
1:32.33 [0:46], *1:01.89* [0:24], 1:22.84 [0:34], DNF [1:37.65, 0:41, 2E 2C], 2:05.52 [0:42], 1:43.60 [0:51], 1:41.49 [0:38], 1:47.96 [0:42], 1:34.54 [0:40], 1:17.72 [0:27], *1:09.36* [0:23], 1:14.37 [0:31], 1:21.29 [0:41], *1:04.99* [0:24], 1:14.10 [0:28], *1:08.81* [0:34], *1:12.48* [0:26], DNF [1:18.40, 0:34, 3E], 1:52.14 [0:24], 1:20.89 [0:41]
Comment: A very good result for me! I actually noticed and remembered my first two memorization times, so I decided to try keeping track of them all. Average memo time: 34.55. Good solves are usually sub-30 memo for me.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-33:*

*2x2x2*

 14.51 Anton Rostovikov
 18.25 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 34.87 Maskow
 43.52 Anton Rostovikov
 49.92 DrKorbin
 55.09 Noahaha
 1:05.71 Mike Hughey
 1:12.37 Jakube
 1:13.10 Skullush
 1:34.30 Riley
 4:05.33 Philippieskezer

*4x4x4*

 3:54.21 DrKorbin
 5:21.52 Jakube
 8:32.72 Skullush
 DNF Riley (0/4)

*5x5x5*

 8:59.48 DrKorbin
11:40.65 Jakube

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 7/11 = 3, 42:24.64 Skullush
12/21 = 3, 60:00.00 Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2012)

*Week 2012-34:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
8x8x8BLD 1 solve: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, August 27, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-34:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U F'
F' R' U' F2 U F' U R' U'
F U' F2 R F2 U' R F
R' F' U F' R2 F2 U2 F' U'
U' F2 R2 F' U' F U' R U'
R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F U'
U' R2 F U' R U' F2 R U2
F U2 F U' R2 F U R' U'
R F' R2 F' U' R2 U F2
R F2 U2 F' R U' F U' F'
F U' F' R F' U' F R2 U'
R2 F U R' F R' U R2 F' U'
F U R U R' F R2 F R'
U' F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U'
U2 R U2 R F R' F U' R2 U'
R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U'
R F U' R F' R F' U'
R2 U' F2 R F' U2 R F R
U R F2 R' F R2 F R2 U'
R' U' F R2 F U2 F2 R F'

*3x3x3:*

F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R2 F' D B' D2 L' R' U' L2 F L' U2
R2 F U2 B2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D F2 R' D B L' D' R' F D2
F2 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F D U' L F' D2 B2 U' F' U
R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 F D2 B L2 U' R D' R2 D' B2 D' F L' R
U B' U' D2 L' U2 F' R B U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2
R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F L2 D2 L2 F U' B' D' B U2 B' D2 L' R' F
D' R' F2 U D R2 D2 B' U' R' U' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2
R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 L' B2 R' U L F2 U F D L2 D' R
L' D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' L2 R' D' B' R F L
B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R D B' F2 R' F R2 F' U L2 B
L' F' R B' L' D2 L B2 L2 B R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U D
B2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 R F' R2 B F2 D' U' B D2 R'
R U' L2 F' D2 R F R' U2 B' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 R2
U R2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 R' B' L2 B D F L' D' L2 R
L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D U2 B F2 L' B F' U
U' L2 F' B' D F2 L' U L' B2 L2 U2 R U2 L F2 L' U2
L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L' B' F' U' R' B D2 F L2 F'
F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 F R' D F2 U L2 B' D F D'
R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 D L D L2 D2 F L D' R2
L' B U2 R D' B' L B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R

*4x4x4:*

D' Uw' U F2 L R2 B Fw2 F2 Uw U2 Rw B' F L2 B' F' R' U R Fw' L2 R2 Uw' L2 R B2 R' Fw2 Rw' B R D U' B Fw Uw Fw' Uw' U'
R2 Fw2 U' L2 R2 D' Uw' L' Rw D F' D L Rw D' U2 L2 D' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw R' U B2 L Fw U Fw2 U F' L2 F' U' R D Fw F2 Rw D2
F2 Uw L' Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw B U2 L' R2 U Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Rw' R' F2 Uw' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw F' L B F2 L' B' Uw R2 U2
Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw D2 B' R Uw' L B2 U' R2 U2 B' D Fw L Rw2 Uw F R D' L Rw' R D2 B2 Rw B2 D' F2 D' R2 Fw L' R Uw R' B
R' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 B2 L R2 D' L' B Rw' B2 Fw' Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 R2 B Rw2 R Fw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R B2 R' D' Uw U' Fw D2 F2 L Rw' R' B
U Fw2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw F U' Rw2 R2 Fw' R2 D' U' L U' B R' B' Rw' D' L2 R' B Uw U2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' L' U2 F' D' Fw' U' B Fw'
Fw2 F D Rw2 F R' U' B D' Uw B F2 L' B2 Fw L' F L2 B' D Uw2 U' Fw2 R D2 Fw Uw' R' D' Fw' D' L' Rw2 R D' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' L2
B2 L U2 B2 Uw' Rw' R2 F' U B2 L Rw R2 D' Uw' Fw' U R F2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 F D' Fw2 D2 B' Fw' R2 D' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 Fw R Fw2 D

*5x5x5:*

Dw B Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 L2 B2 Rw Bw Fw' R B2 Bw F2 R Bw2 Uw2 Bw F2 D B' F' Dw Bw F' U2 Bw2 Dw L2 Lw2 D Dw Uw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Dw' L' R' D2 Rw' U B' Lw2 D Uw U B' U2 L2 U B Bw' Rw B2 Bw' D2
Bw' Rw' B' R' Uw Lw' B2 Fw' L' Dw Rw' R' F' Rw2 R' Bw Dw' U2 B' R Fw2 L' Fw Uw2 F2 D Rw2 F' L' Rw' R B2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Fw D2 Dw2 B2 Dw' B Fw' F2 Lw R Bw2 F Lw2 R Bw' L' Lw' Rw R Bw2 D Dw Uw Lw' B
Dw Uw L' Fw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' R Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 R Uw L' Bw2 F U2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw B2 R Bw' Rw R' D' Fw L2 D' Uw' B F2 L U' Rw' F2 U2 Bw' F2 Lw R Fw2 U' Fw Dw' L Dw' Uw U' Lw2 R D2 L' Bw Fw D2 R Bw'
Dw L Bw2 Fw2 U Fw' Lw Dw Lw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Lw' Uw L' Bw R' U2 Lw' D Uw U2 Rw D L' F' R' Fw Lw2 D2 Bw' Dw Uw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw' F2 D R2 Uw U2 Bw2 D Fw2 F' L2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 D Uw2 U B2 L' Rw2 Uw'

*8x8x8:*

b 3l' b' f2 R' 3f' b' F2 3u2 3b l 3r F2 U' D' b2 r' 4r' 3l2 3b2 u2 3l2 d2 u f2 l2 3d U2 F 3l' l2 R2 u' 4u' R' 3l 4f2 L' u2 F' f 3f2 r2 F' 3u2 3l' 3u L 3d' 4u2 L U' 4f2 R2 3u2 b' 3l 3r' d2 F' L' d' B 4u' r2 D 4f2 r2 4f2 3u' 3l B2 3d2 3r2 r2 3f2 R2 d' 3l2 r 4r' D' 3u2 3b' U' 3b 4u2 4r' 4f2 3r' u 3l2 3u' B2 F 4f' 3u F2 3b' L2 3f' R 3b2 R' U2 u2 3d' r2 B' d b' f2 D' b B' 3l2 3u 3d' r 3f2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R D' R' F D2 B2 R' D B2 U B
R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 D' F R F L' D2 U' L2 B2 R
U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 U R U2 B F' R' U2 L' R2
R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' R U' B F2 L2 D F' R2 U
U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 U R' B' F D' B' D' B R' B2 D'
L2 D' B2 U F2 D B2 D' R2 D' L' D2 B' D' F2 U B2 L B2
D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F L B D R' B L2 F R2 D U' L'
R2 L' U' F2 L2 U B' D2 R D2 L2 U B2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 U
L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L' B' L F D2 B D' U2 B U
L B2 R F2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 D' L B' U' R' D U' L' B' R
B' R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B R' D2 F2 D U' L' F U2 B
F2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' L B2 R2 D' R' B F' R'
B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F' R' D' B' F2 D R B D B2
D2 B' R2 F2 B2 D L D' R U D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F
F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' D F2 D2 U2 B' U B R2 F
F R2 B U' F2 D' F2 D L F2 R' B2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2
F2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' U' R' B R D F2 R U
L U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D F R2 F' U B D L U'
U' F2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 U R2 U' L' R B2 D R' B' R' U F' L'
U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 L' B F R' U' L R B' F' R'
R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D U' L' R2 D' U2 L F' U F2 U' F
F L' B' U' F R F U2 F' R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 R'
B2 D R2 B2 D U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L B R' B F D' B' R2 F
U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F R' U L U2 B2 R2 U2 B U'
R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 L' D' R' B L2 U F2 D' R' B2 L
F2 B D R2 L U2 B R2 U' D2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F2
L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R' B L' B' U B L F' R B2
U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L F' U' B' R' F' L' B' U2 L2 B'
U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R' U' F' D L' R' F D2 B' U2
F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R U' L F' U2 B2 R F2 U


----------



## Jakube (Aug 22, 2012)

*3BLD: 59.99*
DNF(1:19.74)[37.12], *53.63*[26.79], DNF(1:21.79)[44.64], DNF(1:07.35)[30.78], DNF(1:14.47)[31.49], DNF(1:27.58)[38.31], 1:39.30[40.52], DNF(1:08.17)[35.50], 1:29.68[45.34], 1:16.70[37.29], *51.75*[28.49], 1:24.44[43.07], 1:22.51[39.44], *1:07.50*[32.51], 1:42.61[51.04], 1:26.27[43.54], 1:17.55[39.41], *1:10.72*[32.24], *56.34*[27.19], 1:15.89[34.02] 
_Yeay, sub 1_

*4BLD: 5:12.52*
6:00.82, DNF, DNF, *5:19.85*, DNF(5:50.75)[3:18.51], 5:52.37[3:23.60], 5:22.52[3:08.87], *5:05.20*[2:55.30]

*5BLD: 14:17.53*
DNF, DNF, *14:17.53*[6:57.55], DNS
_Slow, save attempt._

*Multi: 20/21 in 53:59.96 [33:29.31]*
_
Only one little memorization mistake, the second corner cycle of the 20th scramble was: ABPA, but I memorized ABPB.
Video will be up soon._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Maskow (Aug 22, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 33.02 :tu








Spoiler



40.87, 32.54, DNF, 31.64, 37.40, DNF, 33.28, DNF, DNF, 36.43, 33.65, 38.19, 45.28, DNF ;(, 43.10, 37.77, 38.70, 34.01, 36.73, DNF

Best Average of 5: 36.94 (first five)
Mean of five best: 33.02 (32.54, 31.64, 33.28, 33.65, 34.01)
Accuracy: 14/20
Session mean: 37.11

Method: TuRBo+BH edges/BH corners



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 28/30, 48:40


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 23, 2012)

Really nice solves Maskow! How do you memorize? Do you use rooms for 3BLD?


----------



## Riley (Aug 24, 2012)

Week 34

3x3:
Accuracy: 7/20
Mean of best 5: 1:20.24 
Times: DNF(1:23.76), 1:14.29, DNF(1:22.29), 1:10.07, 2:06.60, DNF(1:24.86), DNF(1:24.79), DNF(1:22.78), DNF(1:50.37), 1:24.45, DNF(50.23), DNF(1:02.69), DNF(1:14.55), DNF(1:25.47), DNF(52.25), 1:56.55, DNF(1:56.68), DNF(1:04.24), 1:42.39, 1:21.99


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD:* 33.02 :tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My memo is 2-3 seconds slower than yours but my execution is 15-18 seconds worse. I seriously need to get that down.


----------



## Maskow (Aug 24, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How do you memorize? Do you use rooms for 3BLD?



Yyy, no I don't. But it isn't bad idea ; p I need to try it.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 25, 2012)

Week 34
MBLD:
5/7 in 40:49 = 3 points

2nd cube off by 2 edges. 4th cube off by 2 edges. Wow, not only was I happy with the accuracy (even though it wasn't 7/7) I was happy with the time. My previous attempts of 7 were both 56 and 60 minutes.


----------



## labirint (Aug 25, 2012)

*3BLD 1:32.68* acc 13/20

DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:42.18*, 2:04.38, 2:08.53, 1:52.58, 1:52.86, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:40.80, 1:42.31, *1:28.08*, 1:50.19, DNF, *1:33.02*, 1:45.44, *1:24.30*, *1:35.84*

============

*4BLD 4:36.27* acc 5/8

6:14.11, DNF, DNF, 5:46.81, 4:48.38, *4:27.59, 4:44.94*, DNF

============

*5BLD 9:51.53 * acc 2/4

11:02.70 [5:08.34], *9:51.53 [4:22.69]*, DNF, DNF

============

*MBLD 10/11 = 9, 44:47*

10/11 = 9, 44:47 [24:03]
3 edges on the 4th cube (wrong memorized)

============

Mike, please add 4 scrambles for 6bld in the next round.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Aug 25, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 41.63*
58.80, 1:05.55, 55.53, *42.71*, 49.94, 54.59, 51.85, *39.85*, DNF, DNF, *41.05*, DNF, DNF, *40.82*, 1:00.26, DNF, 58.26, *43.71*, 45.23, 52.33
Accuraccy 15/20.

*2x2x2 BLD: 11.09*
16.75, *12.01*, *11.17*, 17.48, 22.35, 21.01, *10.55*, 20.30, DNF(17.96), 15.46, *12.37*, 13.18, 14.06, *9.35*, 14.91, 16.46, 16.58, 12.86, 13.13, 12.93


----------



## Skullush (Aug 25, 2012)

Week 2012-34

3BLD
Accuracy: 15/20
*Mean of 5: 1:14.47*
1. 1:58.49 
2. 2:41.24 
*3. 1:21.02 *
*4. 1:17.82 *
5. 1:28.97 
6. DNF(1:46.44) 
7. 1:29.24 
8. 1:28.21 
9. 1:36.35 
10. 2:03.62 
*11. 1:00.47 *
12. 1:40.03 
13. DNF(1:38.83) 
*14. 1:13.94 *
15. DNF(2:15.50) 
16. 1:28.69 
17. DNF(1:23.79) 
*18. 1:19.09 *
19. DNF(1:05.88) 
20. 1:23.18 

4BLD
Accuracy: 2/5
*Mean of 2: 7:15.01*
*1. 7:26.82 *
2. DNF(8:53.16) 
3. DNF(6:55.04) 
*4. 7:03.33 *
5. DNF(7:52.03) 
eh

MultiBLD
*12/15, 56:16.20*
At least two of those cubes were memorization errors. I was memorizing very slowly at first, guess I wasn't warmed up. The time that I got makes me nervous about trying more cubes, so... Sticking with 15 for now 
There was a strange lack of flipped corners/edges in those scrambles


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 26, 2012)

BLD2 *17.99*, acc: 20/20

*19.68*, 28.44, 22.95, 20.90, 21.30, 26.03, *13.63*, 22.76, 21.44, *19.53*, 22.07, *18.94*, *18.15*, 49.80, 26.61, 28.73, 29.52, 28.10, 36.58, 24.82

ZOMG 20/20

===========

BLD3 *54.86*, acc: 13/20

DNF, *50.92*, 1:26.18, 1:07.62, DNF, 1:19.47, 1:12.72, *1:00.71*, 1:38.01, 1:04.04, DNF, *58.38*, DNF, *46.28*, 1:30.08, DNF, DNF, *58.03*, DNF, 1:33.00

Okay, I see, this week is "upload your video"-blindfold-race 
3x3x3

===========

BLD4 *4:46.29*, acc: 2/8

DNF, DNF, *4:35.66[2:03.26]*, DNF, *4:56.91[1:57.92]*, DNF, DNF, DNF

4x4x4

===========

BLD5 *:fp*, acc: 0/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *2/2, 2:55.49* 

Memorization: 1:24.59

===========



labirint said:


> Mike, please add 4 scrambles for 6bld in the next round.


I second this. Please add, I would like to participate too.


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 27, 2012)

My first blindfold race results 

3BLD 
mean of five best *2:29.30*
2:36.86, 2:04.74, 2:34.88, 2:28.29, 2:41.73

Only five attempts due to illness


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2012)

*3x3bld = 1:22.82*(14/20)


Spoiler



*01:19.43	31	0
01:21.99	37	0
*02:02.33	65	0
01:56.89	63	0
*01:30.05	49	0*
01:45.66	38	0
02:34.15	86	0
02:04.66	39	0
02:05.46	47	1
01:26.55	29	0
01:19.60	37	3
01:41.03	29	0
*01:17.24	35	0*
01:30.74	36	0
*01:25.38	45	0*
01:46.92	32	0
01:16.10	30	2
01:35.41	36	2
01:30.00	30	1
01:27.37	32	1


*4x4bld = 6:09.34* (3/4)
7:43.00, dnf 3x but 8+ anyway,* 5:33.66* easy scramble, *6:45.01*
*5x5bld = 15:25.07* (1/3)
dnf (15:40) close, dnf (13:37) close, 15:25.07


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 28, 2012)

3BLD: DNF(1:34.40), 59.16, 59.32, *57.41*, *56.77*, 1:08.61, DNF(1:03.66), *57.52*, DNF(22.35), 59.41, *43.50*, 1:02.34, 1:04.87, DNF(45.99), DNF(53.88), 1:03.91, DNF(1:00.68), 1:02.71, *43.22*, 59.64 = *51.68*

stats:
number of times: 14/20
best time: 43.22
worst time: 1:08.61
best mo3: 55.08 (σ = 10.14)
best avg5: 58.63 (σ = 1.06)
session mean: 58.46

Had another 10 second memo on the first 43 =) 


4BLD: 9:13.97, DNF, DNF, 9:36.78, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *9:25.38*

Yay for PB. The second DNF was 8:52 and off by a setup move =(


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-34:*

*2x2x2*

 11.09 Anton Rostovikov
 17.99 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 33.02 Maskow
 41.63 Anton Rostovikov
 51.68 Noahaha
 54.86 DrKorbin
 59.99 Jakube
 1:14.47 Skullush
 1:20.24 Riley
 1:22.82 MatsBergsten
 1:32.68 labirint
 2:29.30 Sakoleg

*4x4x4*

 4:36.27 labirint
 4:46.29 DrKorbin
 5:12.52 Jakube
 6:09.34 MatsBergsten
 9:25.38 Noahaha

*5x5x5*

 9:51.53 labirint
14:17.53 Jakube
15:25.07 MatsBergsten
 DNF DrKorbin (0/4)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

28/30 = 26, 48:40 Maskow
20/21 = 19, 53:59.96 Jakube
10/11 = 9, 44:47 labirint
 5/ 7 = 3, 40:49 Mikel
 2/ 2 = 2, 2:55.49 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to be so late with this week's results and scrambles. I've been sick this week, and have fallen behind in a lot of things. (Although I still managed one of my best ever 7x7x7 BLD attempts this week for the weekly competition! )

Since I'm so late, I'm going to extend the next cutoff date for Tuesday night instead of Monday night, to give everyone an extra day. Then I'll try to move back to Monday night the following week, so we can ease back to our original schedule.

By request, I'm including 6x6x6 BLD scrambles. I'm also adding more multiBLD scrambles, for obvious reasons.  I've also decided to remove the 8x8x8 scramble, since no one has tried it for a number of weeks.

Here's my plan: If anyone requests a scramble or scrambles for a new puzzle, I will consider adding it just on that one person's request (although I reserve the right to choose not to add it, for whatever reason, if I so choose). If I add a puzzle and no one attempts it that week, I'll probably pull it back out again the next week. But if a puzzle is attempted at least two weeks in a row, I will leave it in the race until it goes four straight weeks without a participant, whereupon I will remove it (as I have now done with 8x8x8).

Of course, I reserve the right to change these rules at any time at my own personal whim. If someone doesn't like it, they're still allowed to hijack. 

This week's scrambles:

*Week 2012-35:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Tuesday night, September 4, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-35:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 F2 U' F U' R F' U' R
R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U F' U'
F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U2
U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U' R'
U' R U' F' R2 U F R'
U R2 F' U' R2 F2 U R U
R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2 U'
R U2 R' F' U2 R U'
U2 F R F' R F R' U
U2 R U R F2 U' F2 U'
U F2 R U R2 U R' F U'
F R2 F U' F U F2 U' R'
U F2 R F U' R2 F R' F'
F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F2
U R F R' F R U2 R U F2
U R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
R F' R2 F U2 R' U2 R2
R2 F2 R' U' F2 U R' U' R2 U'
R2 U' F' R U2 F' R' U R
U2 R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U' R'

*3x3x3:*

B' U R L2 B' R' U R' D B' U2 F2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 L2
B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R F' D' L' R U' B R F' U B'
F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R' D2 B' R' D U R2 F2 R' F2
L2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F' U' R' F2 L' D' U2 L' B2 F
B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R U2 R F2 R F R2 U L F2 R2 U F2 R U2
F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L2 R U2 B D U R2 D' B' D2 U'
B D L U2 D' R' B R L' U R2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B2
B' D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F U L2 B' L D R' U2 F2 D' F'
U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' B' F2 D R' U F D' L2 U
F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 R F2 D' U' L' B2 F' R F' R F' R2
F U2 R2 B D2 F R2 B' R2 B' D' R' U R B U2 L B2 F' L' B
D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 D B U' R' B' U L' F2 R' U
U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 F' L' R F2 D B2 F R2 B L F2
R2 D L F B2 R B' R2 U' B D' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2
L' U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F R U R' F D' B D2 F L'
F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' L' D2 F' R U2 L' D' B U L2
L' D2 B2 R B2 R F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' L U' L B L2 R
F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R F' U' L D F L' R B' U
R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D L R' U' R F2 R' U2 B' D L2
U2 F2 L B U R' F' D L2 B L2 U2 F2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L2 D

*4x4x4:*

D2 Uw B2 Uw L Fw2 F L' Uw' L2 D' U2 L D Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' Fw2 F D Rw' F L2 F' L D U L Rw2 B' R B F' U' Fw' F2 R' B2
L' D' Uw2 L B D' L2 Fw F L' F Uw B D Uw2 Rw' D Uw B Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B Fw2 Rw Uw Fw F' Rw' Uw L' B2 Rw' U L2 B2 R2 B Fw2
Rw Fw D' U2 B L B Fw2 F2 R B2 F2 L U2 R' Fw2 F2 D B' R' F D Fw' F' Rw2 U' B' Uw' F L Rw2 F2 Uw' F Uw2 B' Fw R F' U
D' F D Rw2 Uw' B' Uw2 F2 L' R' D Uw2 L B' Fw2 Uw Fw R U2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw F Uw2 F D' F' D' U' Rw' D' R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 B2
D' Fw2 R Uw' Fw2 L U' R' Fw L' D L' R' U Fw R Fw2 F' R2 Fw2 F' R2 U2 R' Fw R2 U2 B2 Fw' F' R' D U' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 F2 R' U
B2 R' Fw F2 R' F2 Rw2 D U' Fw' L U' L' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 F L' F' Rw R' D' L Rw R D Rw F' U F' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R' D2 R' B2 D2
L' Uw Fw2 R' U2 F D' U B' F Rw' Uw R D2 Uw R U Fw L2 Uw U B2 D Uw U2 L' D2 Rw' R' Fw' L' Rw R' F' Uw2 F' L' R2 Fw2 R
U Fw' R2 Uw2 L' R' D U2 B2 F' Uw F' Rw2 R2 Fw U2 R2 Uw L' R D B' Fw2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw U2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 U' L D Uw2 L' B' Fw' U2

*5x5x5:*

L' Lw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw L' R2 Uw U' R B' R2 F' Uw' F D' Rw2 Fw2 L Dw2 Rw2 B' F' Dw' Uw' U2 R B2 Dw2 Uw2 R Bw' Dw F' D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw F' U' L2 B L' Lw2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' L R2 D2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B'
L R B Bw' Fw' Lw Uw' L Lw2 Bw2 Rw B' Bw' F2 Rw' D Dw' R Bw D' Bw Fw2 L' Lw' Rw' B L2 Lw2 D Fw D L Rw2 U R D Uw Rw' Dw' Fw L2 R F2 U' Lw2 Uw F' R2 Bw' L' Lw2 Uw Lw Uw Bw L' Lw Bw' F Uw'
D Rw2 D2 Uw' R2 Bw Fw' Uw' L F D' Uw2 Bw D2 Rw Bw2 L' U2 L Rw' Dw Uw' L' F2 L Lw' Dw2 Bw' D Lw' Rw Uw' Lw2 B' Lw2 Uw' U2 L R2 U' F2 Uw' Lw' Uw' B Bw Rw Dw' Rw' D' Bw D2 Lw2 F2 R2 Fw' Dw B' F' U'
R' U' Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' Dw Uw' U2 F Dw Lw R2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 B Dw' Bw R' Uw U' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' U' Lw F' Dw' R2 U2 R' U' R2 D' Uw2 U Lw B F2 Uw2 R' Dw' Rw' U' L' Rw R' F2 R2 B U Rw' F2 R Fw2 U

*6x6x6:*

2D' 2B' 3R 2R2 2U' 3R2 3F' 2R2 2B2 F2 R2 3F' R 3U2 2B' 3F' F' 2R R2 2U' L2 2L' R' 2B2 2F' F' D B' 2B' D2 L2 3U' 2F' 2U' 2B 2R 2F' 2R' U2 R2 2D L' D' F2 L2 3F 3R2 R2 2D2 U2 2R2 F' 3U' 3R2 2R' R B' 2L2 3R2 2B F2 2D2 2B' U2 B' 3U2 3F' U' 3F' F2
F2 2L' 3R B' D' 2U 2R2 2B' 2F' F U 3F F' 3R' 2U' 3F 2F L 2B2 D2 3U 2B 3R' U' 2F2 2D2 2F 3U2 F2 2U2 2B L 2L2 2R' F 3U2 B2 3U2 F L 3U2 R2 D U' 2L2 2D' B' 2B' L 3F' D 2D U2 R2 2D' 3F' 3R2 2R 2D' 3U' R' B2 2R' F 2D 2R 2D 2L' D2 3U
3R U2 R D2 3R' D2 2U' L 2R2 F 2D 2L' D2 B2 2D2 2B' 3U' 3F 2U' F' 3U' 2R2 D' 3R2 U R2 2D L2 2R2 B' L2 D' 3U2 B' 2F' 3U' 2F' 3U 3F' D' 2U U L' 2U U2 2L 2R' U' B2 L2 2U' U2 2B2 3R' 2F' 2L F2 R2 2F2 D' 3F' 2L 3F' F' U2 L D' U2 2F' U
F2 2L R D' 2L2 2R 2U' 3F2 3R 2F2 F' R 2U2 3F2 F2 L' 3U' 2U2 2B 2F F 2U2 3F2 2F L' 3R' 2R2 U' 2B 3F 2U2 U2 B' L' F' D' 2U2 R2 F D' U2 B2 2F2 3R 3F 2F' 3U 3R' 3F L2 3R2 D' U2 L2 D 2U 2R' U' L2 D F 2D 2U' 2B 2R U2 2R' 2D U2 3F'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

D F B' D2 B' D B L' B' U' F B2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B
F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F R U2 F' L2 D R2 D
U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L' U F L2 B L' F2 D2 L' U
F2 L' F U2 D' F R2 F B' R' F2 L B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R U2
U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R U B2 F2 U L2 F' L U' B' F2
L' F' R D2 L' D R L' F D' B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L'
L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' L B U2 L R' U' B L' D' F
D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B D' R' B' L2 F2 U B' R U
R' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L R U R D' U2 L F L F' L' B'
D2 F R2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D' U' L' D R2 F' R B' L' F
F2 L' D' L D' R2 U R' B L' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U
D L2 F2 U' F' R D' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R L' D2 F2
R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 D R' F U' L R' U2 B' U L D2
D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 D2 F U' F L2 R2 U' F R B' R2 D2
U2 B F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 L F2 R D L2 R2 F L2 B' R'
U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F D' F' D' B2
B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L' R' B' L D' B2 D' B2 R2
L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 F2 D' U F R2 U2
L U' B L' F D R U L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2
R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F2 L' F' U L
D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 R' F' L U2 B F'
F U2 B' L2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' L' U R D' U B' L B'
F2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B2 U' B' F2 L' B R' D2 R'
U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 D B L F U2 L D U F2 U'
D2 R2 F2 D B2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 R' D' R U B' L' D F2 L2 D2
B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U L F U F2 D' B U' L2 B' R2
F B U' R2 B' L2 B2 U R' U' D2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2
B2 U R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 F' L' R2 F D' U2 B R' F U'
D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 R U2 R D' B' D' L B F2 D2
D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L D2 U L' U2 L2 D2 B' U' R2 B2 R D'
U2 F U2 F U2 L2 B2 F U2 F U2 L' B D' B2 R' F2 D2 L' F
L2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F R B L' D2 U2 B D' F2 L'
B' D2 B L2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 F' D U2 L U L R' B' F L' D
F2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' D2 U' L' R2 F2 U2 F L
L' B' L D2 R U2 B' U L' D' F U2 F' U2 B R2 L2 D2 B R2 U2
U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L U' R' F2 R' B' U L2 B L2 U
F' U F2 R' L' D R2 F2 D R2 U2 F B D2 B R2 L2 U2 F D2
U2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U F2 D F' U2 L' B D' F L' U2 F' R
B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B L' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R U R'
F2 R B2 L U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L2 U' R2 F U2 R' U' B L' D2 L'



Spoiler



Heh, that should hold Maskow for a little while.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2012)

Multi: 9/10 41:47.52[27:50.60] Seventh cube off by 3 edges. PB by 8 minutes. Definitely doing more cubes next time.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 31, 2012)

*3BLD: 59.79*
DNF(1:25.79)[40.47], 1:32.23[44.02], *56.74*[27.49], DNF(57.58)[28.89], 1:05.99[34.84], DNF(58.83)[32.21], 1:08.24[28.39], 1:12.52[28.05], *57.98*[26.80], 1:05.27[29.51], DNF(1:10.64)[35.22], 1:06.99[33.13], DNF(1:15.14)[34.10], *1:01.25*[28.35], DNF(1:28.53)[33.60], DNF(1:06.73)[28.34], *1:00.05*[27.99], 1:14.17[33.54], 1:08.95[36.66], *1:02.91*[29.16]7

*4BLD: 5:40.73*
6:47.72[3:55.02], DNF(5:58.56)[3:21.50], *5:31.22*[2:43.85], *5:50.24*[3:08.07], 6:18.05+[2:59.89], DNF(5:06.81)[2:57.52], DNF(5:38.86)[3:04.58], DNF(5:08.55)[2:39.51]

*Multi: 19/24 in 56:21.97[35:32.48] *
_Fast, no pauses during execution. 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners, 3 edges, 2 twisted corners and off by parity alg._


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 31, 2012)

Mutiblind: 10/10 in 56:33.78
5x5 Blindfolded: 35:06.78, 21:45.01 (pb by ~4minutes)
4x4 Blindfolded: 
3x3 blindfolded:


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

4BLD: 7:03.12[2:56.91], DNF(8:52.15)[3:31.71], DNF(8:16.08)[2:51.48], 7:37.08[2:45.45] = 7:37.08

Memo is improving thanks to new method: memorize centers and corners in a room, then do audio/sentences for edges.


----------



## labirint (Sep 1, 2012)

*2BLD 23.04*, acc 17/20
38.00, 38.71, DNF, 33.97, DNF, 34.33, 63.19, 34.38, *25.84*, 27.38, 38.25, *23.47*, *23.61*, 27.55, *16.43*, DNF, *25.84*, 28.81, 31.55, 40.77
================

*3BLD DNF*, acc 0/1
DNF

3bld is the most boring part of all this competition. I have no idea how to memorize it. I can't memorize it fast using my 4bld or 5bld methods, and I can't keep in auditory memory the whole cube. I think, audio-loop for corners and visual for edges is the most convinent method for me, moreover my PB was set using this method. But I'm too lazy to practice visual, besides 4bld and 5bld are more interesting. 
================

*4BLD 4:15.81*, acc 3/8
4:25.28, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:24.31, 4:06.34, DNF, DNF
================

*5BLD DNF*, acc 0/4
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
================

*6BLD DNF*, acc 0/1
DNF
I've discovered that 6bld is still difficult for me. I've tried to memo it the same way as I do in mbld, but I've failed. Also I can't memo it with my 5bld method. 
But anyway I hope I'll solve it bld in the next round.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 1, 2012)

BLD2 *14.03*, acc: 16/20

DNF, 23.87, 24.08, *15.06*, 17.31, 19.19, 21.71, DNF, DNF, 20.02, 23.25, 19.37, *14.94*, DNF, *12.10*, 22.11, *15.43*, *12.64*, 31.77, 22.37

Some scrambles are very lucky

===========

BLD3 BLD3 *59.41*, acc: 13/20

1:15.87, 1:22.49, DNF, *1:04.85*, *1:05.69*, DNF, *47.31*, *1:03.71*, DNF, *55.47*, 1:19.39, DNF, DNF, 1:33.24, 1:07.97, DNF, 1:11.99, DNF, 1:06.93, 1:13.20

:fp

===========

BLD4 *4:19.22*, acc: 3/8

DNF, *4:23.33[2:07.15]*, DNF, DNF, 4:29.32[2:02.86], DNF, *4:15.11[2:12.15]*, DNF

6 was 3:51.84 

===========

BLD5 *9:13.84*, acc: 1/4

*9:13.84[4:12.44]*, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD6 *35:43.95*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *35:43.95[18:57.52]*

Rushed first 3 attempts, the "best" one was 22:59.68[10:28.88], off by 3 oblique centers and 2 inner wings (goddamnit, there was a parity?). So I did the last solve very accurately, checking everything twice.



Spoiler



Beware, Jakob, I'll beat your UWR next time 



===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Skullush (Sep 1, 2012)

Week 2012-35

MultiBLD
*13/15, 49:48.59*
Nice time, not a bad result either


----------



## Mikel (Sep 2, 2012)

Week 35
3BLD (in Progress) 5/12 = *2:51.36*
3:51.16, DNF(3:01.91), DNF(3:06.46), 2:25.63, DNF(2:21.83), DNF(3:00.38), 2:07.28, DNF(2:37.19), 2:51.02, DNF(2:28.38), DNF(2:56.00), 3:01.70[1:34.08]

The 2:07 is my PB! I beat my previous by 8 seconds.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:30.75* (10/20) 
Bad in all ways, still ill.


Spoiler



02:05.83	57	1
01:58.59	48	1
01:32.35	32	1
01:33.89	27	2
01:20.49	29	0
01:22.98	36	0
01:18.47	24	1
02:07.88	58	0
02:33.75	87	0
01:20.00	25	1
01:52.16	40	0
02:23.19	56	1
02:21.13	74	1
01:48.10	47	0
02:30.24	80	0
02:13.53	51	2
01:10.03	23	0
02:51.00	101	0
02:04.13	61	0
01:50.58	33	1


*5x5 bld = 15:19.21* (1/3)
DNF (14:39 2flip), DNF (14:35 bad), *15:19.21*


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 2, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 43.83*
Accuracy: 14/20
1:02.21, DNF, 52.83, *44.17*, DNF, *43.00*, *42.28*, 47.51, DNF, 51.32, 1:08.62, 57.01, DNF, *46.25*, DNF, 57.21, *43.45*, 52.00, DNF, 48.87




This time I decided to make the race on video, I was a bit nervous, that's why times are worse than they could be.

*2x2x2 BLD: 12.39*
DNF, DNF, 18.42, *13.18*, 18.14, 14.44, DNF, 22.20, *12.48*, 16.84, DNF, 17.22, *13.41*, 17.45, *8.43*, 17.06, *14.43*, DNF, DNF, 20.81


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 3, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD *2:16.85*, acc: 14/20
2:31.07, 3:17.81, DNF, *2:08.14*, 2:29.02, DNF, 2:22.74, DNF, DNF, 3:04.57, *2:18.23*, *2:19.11*, 3:21.21, 3:05.25, 3:52.42, 2:28.21, *2:18.62*, DNF, DNF, *2:20.15*

4x4x4 BLD *13:25.73*, acc: 3/3
14:48.32, *13:47.34*, *13:04.12*
It's my first week solving 4x4 bld, so it's still too difficult for me to solve all 8 attempts.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 3, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:07.1*3, DNF, DNF, *1:18.15*, *56.82*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:37.48, *57.88*, DNF, DNF, *1:17.51*, DNF, DNF = *1:07.50* *(6/20)*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 12:04.41, DNF = *DNF* (1/2)


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 4, 2012)

3BLD: 
56.53, *53.00*, 55.14, DNF(47.24), 59.03, DNF(47.44), *49.38*, *50.42*, 1:16.57, DNF(53.27), 56.81, DNF(59.39), DNF(58.37), *48.81*, 55.97, 1:03.41, *46.25*, 58.65, DNF(53.16), DNF(59.50) = *49.57*

Tough scrambles I think.

5BLD: 

DNF(18:44.99)[6:41.94] Off by a few centers. Would have been PB by 15 minutes. Very happy to know that I am capable of this kind of time though. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## kbrune (Sep 5, 2012)

3bld success 2/7

DNF(6:27.81), DNF(6:11.16), DNF(4:34.75), DNF(6:00.66), DNF(5:40.47), 5:24.13, 5:57.81


----------



## Maskow (Sep 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Heh, that should hold Maskow for a little while.



Hah, thanks 
I apologise, that I didn't start in this week but I didn't have an internet for 6 days.
I won't do it in this moment, I will wait for next round.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:14.95*
Accuracy: 14/20
Best single: 1:10.25
1:40.36, 1:30.19, *1:10.25*, *1:14.93*, DNF [2:55.74, 3E], DNF [1:02.75, 2E], *1:18.22*, 2:37.61, 1:46.43, *1:11.74*, DNF [1:30.23, 4C 4E], DNF [1:49.83, 3E], 1:53.15, *1:19.61*, 1:54.84, 1:30.91, DNF [1:29.50, 2E], 1:28.33, 1:21.17, DNF [1:15.68, 2C 6E]
Comment: I'm way out of practice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-35:*

*2x2x2*

 12.39 Anton Rostovikov
 14.03 DrKorbin
 23.04 labirint
 1:07.50 FaLoL

*3x3x3*

 43.83 Anton Rostovikov
 49.57 Noahaha
 59.41 DrKorbin
 59.79 Jakube
 1:14.95 Mike Hughey
 1:30.75 MatsBergsten
 2:16.85 Sakoleg
 2:51.36 Mikel
 DNF FaLoL (1/2)
 DNF kbrune (2/7)
 DNF labirint (0/1)

*4x4x4*

 4:15.81 labirint
 4:19.22 DrKorbin
 5:40.73 Jakube
 7:37.08 Noahaha
13:25.73 Sakoleg

*5x5x5*

 9:13.84 DrKorbin
15:19.21 MatsBergsten
35:06.78 drewsopchak
 DNF labirint (0/4)
 DNF Noahaha (0/1)

*6x6x6*

35:43.95 DrKorbin
 DNF labirint (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

19/24 = 14, 56:21.97 Jakube
13/15 = 11, 49:48.59 Skullush
10/10 = 10, 56:33.78 drewsopchak
 9/10 = 8, 41:47.52 Noahaha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2012)

*Week 2012-36:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, September 10, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-36:*


*2x2x2:*

F' U2 F2 U' F U' R F R2 U2
R' U R2 U F U' R2
U' R2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R U'
F R U F2 U R2 F' R2 F U
U' F2 R' F R' F2 R2 U2
R F R' F2 U' F U2 R' F' U'
U' R' F U' R' F R2 U2 R'
U F' U' F R2 F U' R'
R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'
F2 U2 R2 F R' F U2 F
R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 R'
F' R' F' R U R' U R U'
R F2 R2 F' U2 R F R2 F2
F' U' R2 F R2 U' R U' R2
U2 R2 F U' F' U' F R2 U2
R2 U' R2 U' F2
F U' F2 U' R2 F U' F U
R U R' U2 F R F R2 U'
F' R' U2 F U2 F R' F2 U2
U R' U R2 U R U' R F' U'

*3x3x3:*

D2 B' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F R D' F' D' U2 R2
D' U2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F' R D' F2 D L2 F2 L B' L U'
D L' B U2 L D2 B' R2 U F B R2 B D2 B U2 D2 F R2 D2
D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' D' B' D' B U' R U2 B
U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L' B' R2 B' R U2 F D U2 B2
D2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 U B' R' B F' R2 D' U F' U'
R2 B' U2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F' D R' U B U' L' U' F' R2 D'
F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B F L' F' R' D2 B' D R U R D
U R' U2 F' D L' F B2 D' L' U2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2
D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L' B U2 F D2 R' D L2 R' U2
B U2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 L R' B R D L' D' F
B2 R' F' D R2 U' B D' F' D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U'
D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 R' D B2 R' D2 F2 L' U' B U
L2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U B R2 B2 F D2 R' D' F' R B
B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' D F D' L' U' F D R
R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 L R2 U2 L' U2 B U' B F2 L F2 D2 U
D B2 R2 U' L2 D U F2 U L2 R' F' D B F D2 U L R2 U2
F2 B' D F2 D2 F2 R U' B' R' L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R U2 D2 L
U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 U' B' F U' L U' L' F' U
B' F2 D2 F L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' L' D L2 F' U' B D B2

*4x4x4:*

B Rw R2 B' Uw' R' B' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw D2 U2 L Uw2 B2 Rw' F' D2 Uw L2 F2 Rw2 U2 F L' F' Rw' R2 B' L2 F L2 R' B Fw F' L'
Uw2 Fw2 L2 B Rw' Uw' L' F2 L' Uw' U' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Uw' L R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw B F Rw B Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U B U' Rw' D2 R
D2 Uw2 F' D U L' R' U' Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F D' U2 F' Uw' R D' U L2 B' Rw Fw F L Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw B' Uw B Uw2 Fw' Uw L' Uw' L'
Fw' R2 B' F Uw' L U2 L' B' Fw L2 D' Fw2 L2 F' R' F2 Uw U R2 F' Uw U Fw' Rw D2 B' D' U Rw' D2 Uw2 F' L R Uw B D' F' L'
Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 F' L2 D2 L' D' B' U2 F2 L Rw' R Fw2 D R' B U2 R' D' U' Rw2 B2 Fw' D' B2 L' B' Fw D2 L' B2 U L F D2 U' B'
Fw2 Rw' R D2 F' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 F' Uw' F Uw B Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' R' Uw L Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 F D2 Uw
U' F2 D' L' R D' F U' Fw L2 Fw' D2 L Rw2 R U Rw' R B' D F Uw' L2 R B Fw2 U2 Rw Uw R2 B2 F' R' U2 L Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 B'
D2 B Rw' U B' L Rw R Fw2 R2 Fw Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 F D2 L2 Rw' U2 R Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' Uw B Fw Uw' Fw R' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw U2 L2 R2

*5x5x5:*

L' Fw' Dw U' B2 D L2 B2 Rw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 L Bw Dw Bw2 R D U Bw Fw2 Uw2 B F' L Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' Fw Dw' U2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw B Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw Lw R' Fw' D Dw2 Uw' Lw U' Lw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Bw Fw F Rw2 D'
D Uw B Dw2 Rw2 R' D' B' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 B Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' Dw Lw Rw2 D2 Uw' F' U' Bw Lw Rw' Uw' Bw D2 Dw2 R Bw' Fw2 Dw F' Lw' Dw2 Uw' B' Dw2 L' Lw R D2 Uw Lw Rw2 F2 L' Lw2 B' L U' Fw L2 Uw' L'
Dw2 U Bw2 Dw L' R Dw2 U B Dw2 B U' B2 L' D R2 D Dw' Uw B' Fw Uw2 B2 L Rw Bw' Fw' Dw' R' B2 Rw B2 D Bw' Uw' Bw2 U Rw' F' L' Bw Dw' B2 Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw R' Fw D2 U2 L D2 Dw2 Lw R' B2 Bw' Dw' B'
Rw2 Bw2 Lw F' L D2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw' R' D' L' Lw' Fw' R B2 D' Bw' F Rw Fw Lw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 L Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R Fw F' Lw U2 B2 Bw' F Lw2 D' F' L Lw Dw2 Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw Rw' D' F'

*6x6x6:*

3R2 2U2 2R' 2U2 2L' D 2F2 2L D' 2F' 3R 2R2 2D2 3U 2L2 R2 F2 2L' 3F 2U2 3R2 2D' B2 2B2 F D 2B 3F' L 3U' 2L' 2B2 L2 2F' R D' L' 2L' 2F' R' 3U2 F' D' B' D L D' 2D2 2B 2F' F2 U' 2F L2 R' 2D' U 2R 3F' 2L 3R B' 2B2 F' 2R' 2D2 F2 L2 D2 3R'
D' R2 2U' 3F R 2B2 3U' 2F' 3U 3R 2D2 B L R 3F2 2F2 2L2 F' 3R2 D2 2F2 L 2F2 2L' R2 2F L' 2L' 3F2 D' 2L2 3F 2F' 2L' 2U2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D2 B2 2F 2D 2L2 2B2 2F2 U' 2F' 2L' 3R' R2 2U2 3R' D2 3U L2 B2 2D 2L2 2R 3U 3R2 2R2 3U2 F' 3U' F' 2U R B2 2F'
2D' 2U' 2F R F' U' R2 B2 U2 F' L B2 D 3U 2U' U 2F' 2L2 D2 2U F 2D2 2F' 3R2 R B' 3F' 2L' 2D2 U' 2L 2R2 3U' U' 3F' 2L 2F 3U' U2 R 3U' B 2D' 2B2 3F2 D2 3R B2 3R2 3F 2F' F' 3R 2R' 2F 2D' 2R2 2F' 2D' 2L' 3R' B 2D2 2F' 2D U L2 D2 L2 2U
2D2 3F2 R D B 2D2 L' 2U U' F 2U 3R' 3F' F' U R 2F R2 2U2 3R 2R2 2B2 3F F' R 2B' 3U' U 3F2 2L 2B U2 2R2 B 3R' 3U 2B' 2R 2D' 2F' R' 2D2 2L' 2R F' D F' 2D' B2 2B2 3F' 2F R 3F2 2R' 3F' F 3R 3F F2 D' 2U' L 2R' B2 3F' 3R 2B 3R2 2B2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U' L F2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2
L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F' L U2 B' U' R2 F U R'
F B R' B2 D L2 D2 L F R2 L F2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R F2
L2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 F' D F' L' B2 U' R' F' R' F'
F' D' R' D R2 B' D2 R' F' U' F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2
U B2 L B R F' U F2 B' U R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L'
U' D L F2 L2 F' D' B U2 D R F2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 R D2 R2
U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L B F L U' B F' L' B2
L2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R F L2 D2 U2 B U F2 U'
U2 B2 D' F2 L B U2 R' B L F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L'
U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U' R B' R2 F L R2 F L2 B
R2 B' U2 L' U' L' F L' D' R L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 L'
U' D2 R L2 U D' B2 R' U R F2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F'
U2 D2 R D L' F U' F B' U' D2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2
F2 L2 U2 F R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L F' D2 L U2 L' D' U F R
D2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L B' R' F' D' R U' B' R
L2 F D' L F' U R F L2 B D B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2
D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 F L U' R D L' F2 R2 D' L'
L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 F' U F D2 B2 U' L B2 R' U
U2 L D2 R' U B' U' F' L' F2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R F2
D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B R2 U L D B F2 L' F
L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 R' D B2 D' U'
D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 F L2 F2 L' U' R F L' B U' F U2 B'
B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D B2 L B F2 L R2 D L2
L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' R D' L' B2 L2 B' R' B' F' U2
R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 D L U2 B L' R F' R2 B R2
B2 R B' R U2 D F2 L' U2 R' U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2
B L F2 R U2 R2 D B L D2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 F2
L U2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D B' L2 F2 R' D' L' B2 F2 R
U' B2 U2 F' U' B U R L U F2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2
U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B L2 R2 F L' D L R D U2 L B' F U'
R B2 D2 R' L B' D2 L D F' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 B'
U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F D' L U F L' D R' B U'
U' F L U D B' L U R L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2
D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' B D' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2
D2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U F' D R' D2 R B' R' B2 U2
D2 F' B2 D2 R D R' L U F' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2
D B' L' F2 U' R U' F' R' B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U'
L2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L D B U2 F' L' R B' L2 D
B2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F L2 U F L' D2 F' D B' D F R


----------



## Maskow (Sep 6, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 32.62



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 13/20
*Session mean:* 35.63 :tu
*Best Avg5:* 34.97
*Memo time avg:* 12.13
*Solve time avg:* 23.51

1. 37.14 (12.13)
2. 35.03 (11.93)
3. DNF
4. 35.22 (12.31)
5. 35.50 (11.09)
6. 45.63 (14.84)
*7. 33.45 (11.81)*
8. DNF
*9. 33.50 (10.62)
*10. 38.05 (15.04)
11. DNF
12. DNF
*13. 33.33 (12.87)*
14. 39.34 (13.03)
*15. 32.25 (9.56)*
*16. 30.83 (10.89)*
17. DNF
18. 33.96 (11.51)
19. DNF
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll do more, but just incase I lose these from qqtimer...

3BLD:
DNF(4:21.52)[3E], DNF(2:40.67)[rage quit], DNF(3:55.89), 5:51.18, DNF(3:57.68), DNF(4:56.16), DNF(19.56)[too many cycles ], DNF(3:30.92), 3:33.60, DNF(3:31.98)

best: 3:33.60
consistency: 20%

Most of these DNFs are off by just a 3 cycle of edges... Ergh...

EDIT: What is my result if I do all 20 and get <5 successes? Is it DNF then?


----------



## labirint (Sep 6, 2012)

*4BLD 3:54.70*, acc 3/4
4:36.03, 3:51.25, 3:58.14, DNF (4:42.09)

*5BLD 8:58.82*, acc 1/4
DNF, DNF, DNF, 8:58.82

*6BLD DNF*, acc 0/1
DNF

==============

This is my last round in the BLD race. I'm tired of cubing. I don't feel happy when I solve a puzzle, so I see no reason to continue. And also there are lot of more useful things (English, for example xD), but the time is limited. 

I've gone too far in 4bld and 5bld. It looks like a mousetrap. I've touched the cheese, and the door slammed behind me. 
So I'll continue to practice these two puzzles because there are very few people ahead and I feel the way is coming to an end. I hope I'll change my life after.

Thanks to all, and especially to Dr.Korbin for being a perfect rival. I'll be glad to have a battle with you on MPEI.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 6, 2012)

*3BLD: 55.88*
1:08.63[31.92], 1:06.81[26.41], DNF(1:03.62)[27.87], DNF(1:12.19)[35.63], 1:04.41[27.09], 1:51.78[57.10], *56.52*[27.90], *56.00*[23.59], *54.22*[25.47], 1:19.16[31.17], 1:29.49[51.02], 1:14.00[32.63], 59.61[27.40], 1:16.04[25.69], *54.24*[25.22], *58.43*[31.28], DNF(1:19.95)[36.36], DNF(1:07.20)[29.47], 1:08.54[31.14], DNF(1:06.44)[28.29]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> EDIT: What is my result if I do all 20 and get <5 successes? Is it DNF then?



Yes, I'm afraid so, but I will include your accuracy fraction in the list next to your DNF.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 6, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF, _1:04.44_, DNF, _1:04.05_, _1:06.61_, 1:41.78, 1:37.62, _1:06.04_, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, _51.57_, DNF, DNF = *1:02.54* *(7/20)*
*3x3x3 BLD*: _6:57.18_, DNF, _5:40.99_, _6:48.42_, _5:26.41_, _6:23.43_ = *6:15.29* *(5/6)*
*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 0/3 in 30:00.00 = *DNF*


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 7, 2012)

BLD2 *17.43*, acc: 16/20

*20.05*, 23.05, DNF, 22.55, 28.78, 22.16, *16.32*, DNF, 32.97, *19.64*, 30.91, 36.12, *16.16*, DNF, 25.72, *15.00*, 22.38, 22.64, 30.56, DNF

===========

BLD3 *54.87*, acc: 13/20

DNF, 1:22.66, 1:05.91, DNF, *56.87*, DNF, 1:10.73, DNF, *52.48*, DNF, *55.45*, *55.17*, *54.38*, 1:06.58, DNF, 1:19.20, 1:00.82, 1:01.09, 59.95, DNF

===========

BLD4 *6:34.69*, acc: 2/8

DNF, DNF, *8:41.04[1:43.77]*, DNF, DNF, *4:28.33[2:04.10]*, DNF, DNF

Start using BH for wings with buffer UFl. Almost all DNF were because of edges. In the 3rd attempt during last 3-cycles I suddenly understood that I had missed a word. Instead of reversing algs back I decided to calculate what must I do now, and surprisingly I guessed!

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

BLD6 *27:27.89*, acc: 1/4

DNF (24:52, 6 obliques, 3 inner wings), 27:27.89[8:52.90], DNF (27:02, 3 inner X-centers), DNF (20:50, 3 obliques)

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## emolover (Sep 7, 2012)

*2BLD: 14.62* (7/10)
*16.50*[15.58], *13.31*[12.15], DNF(26.66)[25.71], *16.70*[7.33], 20.96[15.68], *15.32*[14.39], 17.59[9.77], DNF(17.51)[10.86], *11.26*[5.81], DNF(13.09)[11.87]*

3BLD: will do later* (8/12)
DNF(4:38.92)[2:46.69], DNF(6:25.05)[6:24.20], 5:25.09[3:27.47], DNF(5:10.77)[3:10.58], 9:26.81[7:30.56], 4:36.45[2:57.88], *4:31.48*[2:52.11], *4:11.63*[2:57.11], *3:49.28*[2:19.64], DNF(6:49.03)[6:47.02] *3:36.64*, *2:45.94*

LOL! I now have an average! That was the most attempts I have ever made consecutively.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 7, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 38.10*
51.00, DNF, 48.31, 46.56, DNF, 54.05, 39.81, 47.16, *39.72*, 48.95, 51.50, 58.41, *39.27*, 48.52, *37.94*, *34.67*, 55.64, *38.88*, 42.03, DNF
Accuracy: 17/20
Session mean: 46.03
Best avg5: 39.62
Best avg12: 44.74

Sub40!:tu

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.68*
21.83, 18.29, DNF, 17.78, *13.00*, 16.24, *12.66*, *13.52*, *14.76*, 15.85, 17.25, 21.26, 15.08, 18.78, 23.46, *14.44*, DNF, 19.81, 20.38, 19.87


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 8, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:01.83* acc.11/20
2:34.09, *2:20.69*, DNF, *1:49.18*, DNF, DNF, *1:59.91*, 2:32.98, DNF, 2:54.09, DNF, 3:30.41, DNF, DNF, 2:33.30, *1:47.74*, DNF, *2:11.64*, DNF, 2:42.74

*4x4x4 BLD: 13:17.86* acc.3/4
DNF, *13:39.48*, *12:56.24* (PB), 13:41.58

*3x3x3 MultiBLD: 16:54.56 3/3*
first attempt 3 cubes. PB



labirint said:


> I'm tired of cubing...


Tired of cubing? Give me back my 5x5 cube


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2012)

3BLD: DNF(53.17), DNF(1:00.21), DNF(46.22), *44.53*, DNF(55.24), 55.17, *41.24*, DNF(44.36), *46.97*, DNF(52.31), 49.25, 51.01, *41.84*, 52.92, 47.22, *40.05*, 57.74, 49.66, DNF(43.60), DNF(55.84) = *42.926*

This was one of my best sessions ever, including PB Ao5 =)
Goal for next week's race: sub-40


----------



## jorgeskm (Sep 9, 2012)

after one month...

*3x3 (8/15):* *1:03.25*
*1:01.56*, DNF(1:17.54), 1:35.08, 1:13.54, 1:39.84, *1:22.88*, DNF(57.85), DNF(1:16.40), *1:03.17*, *1:05.02*, DNF(17.46), DNF(1:04.66), *54.23*, DNF(1:27.11), DNF(55.79)

*3x3MBLD: 9:35.02 3/3*


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Sakoleg said:


> Tired of cubing? Give me back my 5x5 cube



Yeah, and could you sell me some Dayans and Witlongs? 
I didn't get: you quit now or when you'll beat WR? If the latter, then I'm unworried - you are stuck in blindsolving forever


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:07.77*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:04.17
1:33.11, 1:44.75, 1:23.36, 1:25.66, 1:15.86, 2:12.11, DNF [1:05.62, 4C 5E], DNF [1:10.39, 3C], 1:20.85, DNF [1:13.10, 3E], 1:19.78, DNF [1:29.23, 3E], *1:06.91*, 1:25.60, *1:04.17*, *1:04.86*, *1:15.26*, *1:07.65*, 1:29.52, 1:22.34
Comment: Ugh - I kept DNFing the easy ones! I started getting better at the end.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

labirint said:


> This is my last round in the BLD race. I'm tired of cubing. I don't feel happy when I solve a puzzle, so I see no reason to continue. And also there are lot of more useful things (English, for example xD), but the time is limited.


Sad to hear it, but it does sound like a good reason to quit; there's no point in doing it if you don't enjoy it.



labirint said:


> I've gone too far in 4bld and 5bld. It looks like a mousetrap. I've touched the cheese, and the door slammed behind me.
> So I'll continue to practice these two puzzles because there are very few people ahead and I feel the way is coming to an end. I hope I'll change my life after.


I wish I understood this. It sounds really profound, but it doesn't actually make any sense to me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-36:*

*2x2x2*

 13.68 Anton Rostovikov
 14.62 emolover
 17.43 DrKorbin
 1:02.54 FaLoL

*3x3x3*

 32.62 Maskow
 38.10 Anton Rostovikov
 42.93 Noahaha
 54.87 DrKorbin
 55.88 Jakube
 1:03.25 jorgeskm
 1:07.77 Mike Hughey
 2:01.83 Sakoleg
 3:46.99 emolover
 6:15.29 FaLoL
 DNF Ickathu (2/9)

*4x4x4*

 3:54.70 labirint
13:17.86 Sakoleg

*5x5x5*

 8:58.82 labirint

*6x6x6*

27:27.89 DrKorbin
 DNF labirint (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 3/ 3 = 3, 9:35.02 jorgeskm
 3/ 3 = 3, 16:54.56 Sakoleg
 0/ 3 = DNF, 30:00.00 FaLoL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

*Week 2012-37:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, September 17, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-37:*


*2x2x2:*

U F U' R2 U R F2 R2 U2
F' U F' U2 R F' R' U2 R
U F' R F U' R2 F2 R' F
U F R2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U
U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R' U'
R2 F' U' R F2 R' U' R F2 U'
U2 F R2 U R' F2 R2 U2
U R2 F U' F R' U' R' U2
F' U F2 U R U' R2 F
R' U2 F2 U R' F' U
R' U' R F2 U2 R U R'
F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U R2 U
R' F2 U2 R U R U F2 U2
F' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2
F R U R' U2 F' R F2 R'
R U F2 R' U R' U2 F2 R2 U'
R F2 R U' F U2 R F' R2
U R' U2 F R2 F R F2
F' U R' U2 R U2 R U
U' F R2 F R F2 U

*3x3x3:*

F' R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B' F2 R F2 D' U' L U F' U' B
D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' R B D U2 F' D B' F U2
U D F2 U' R' F2 D2 B R B D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2
D2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U F' R2 U2 R' D L' B D'
B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D L D B F' D F' D' R2 F' U
F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D' L B D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R
D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U F L'
R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' D' B' R B2 L' U L' F2 R2
D B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U' B F' R' B2 R' D R
U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' R' B' U2 F' D L' B F D2
D L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B D' L' D R' F D2 U' F L
B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R B' U L U F D R' U
F' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U F2 R' B' U F' D2 U2 R'
L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 B D' L F' R2 D2 F L2 R
F2 R2 B D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' L2 R2 D L2 D' L' B F' L R
F L D B2 U' L B' U D' B' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 B
R2 F2 R B2 D L U' L2 F2 B' U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2
B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 L B R F2 L2 D B' U2 L B
B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B D2 F R U' L U2 L' R2 B' L R B
B D R2 D B R U' R F D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R D2

*4x4x4:*

L' Rw U' Rw R2 D2 U2 L D Uw' Fw' R' D' Uw2 L Uw2 B2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' D F2 U2 L2 Uw2 L B' Fw F' D2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 U' Rw' B' Uw' Fw
Fw Rw' U' B2 L Fw2 L Rw' U R D B2 R' D R' D Uw2 Rw D' Uw Fw' D B' U F U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' Uw2 U R2 U R F D' U' R' D
Rw D' Fw D2 R F' Uw Fw L2 Rw' F D2 U' L2 B' D' F R' D2 U' F2 Rw D B2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw D2 B2 Rw F D B' Rw' R F2 L2
D' U' B2 D F D2 L2 R F2 R U L' D F Uw R Uw Rw' R Fw2 D' R' F Rw' Fw F2 R2 U2 F' L' F2 Uw U Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 F2 L U'
B' D2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F' R' D Rw R D' R2 F Rw' B U2 B2 D' F D' U' B F2 Rw2 Fw' R2 B' F2 R2 D Uw2 B Fw D' U' F D Uw2 R2 Fw'
F2 L2 Rw Uw B Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 U Rw D L' D2 B F Uw2 U B' U' Rw2 F' L2 B2 L2 Rw U' Rw' Uw Rw2 R Uw2 B2 R' D L' F D2 Rw2 B'
Rw2 R U L F' D U' B Fw F D B' Fw2 D Fw Rw2 U' F' Uw2 R F' Uw B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 B D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' Fw D
L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 F2 D2 Rw R Fw2 L' F' Rw D2 B' F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw' R' D2 Uw Rw B2 L' Rw' U2 Fw Rw R' D2 Uw L2 F' D' U

*5x5x5:*

Dw Lw Uw' Fw Lw R' Fw U2 Bw' D' Rw' Uw2 U F' Dw Uw Bw2 Dw Fw' Dw Bw' Uw2 B L2 Dw L' Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Lw' D2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Uw Bw2 Uw2 F L Lw B Bw2 Uw2 U' F Uw' B2 Fw D U2 Rw2 R Dw'
R Uw2 L2 F2 D2 Lw Dw' Uw U2 Rw' U' Fw2 L' F' Dw2 Bw D' Fw2 R' Bw' F' Dw U Rw' Dw2 Uw2 U Bw2 D B2 Bw' Lw2 R' D2 Dw2 Lw' U Bw' R2 D2 Bw R' Bw' L F' U Lw Rw2 Fw2 U' B Fw L' F' U2 Fw Lw' Dw2 R2 Fw2
D Fw2 L Rw2 Fw Dw U' Rw2 R Dw' Rw Dw2 R' D2 Dw' U Rw2 B2 Dw L2 B' U Bw2 Lw Fw Rw' R2 Fw Dw Bw2 Rw F Rw2 Fw' Dw' L' R F' U2 L Rw2 B F2 D' F2 L Rw' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' U2 L' R Bw Rw2 Bw2 D F2 Rw
L' R' B' U2 F2 Uw L2 R2 Uw' B F2 L Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw' B F Lw R2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 Bw D' U' L2 D' U2 Lw2 Rw D Uw2 U Rw' R F' Dw2 F2 D2 F2 Rw2 F D Lw2 F' Uw2 Bw R2 F Rw' U' B R' U L2 Lw R' Dw' Uw'

*6x6x6:*

L' 2U' R2 F' 2L' R2 2F 2R' R 2D 3U 2U R' 3U2 2R' 2D B F' 2L 2R2 D2 R D2 U2 2F 2R2 R' F 2R2 R2 B 2F' 2R 2B R2 2D2 3U U B' 2L F2 L 2L R 3F' 2U2 2F' 3U 2B 3U 2R 3U2 B 2L 2U2 2L B' 2B 3R' R2 B2 2B2 2F' 2U R' D2 3R' F 2U' B
3R D 3U2 2R' 2U U 2L2 2R U B2 2B' 3F' F2 3R 3U2 2R 2D R' 2D' U2 2F' F 3R2 2R' R2 2F' F2 2L' 3U' B2 2L' 2R D 2L2 2F' 2R 2D 3F2 2R' 2D' 2B2 2U 2B 3F2 F2 3R' 3U' L 3F R' 2U2 3F2 D U' 2R' R' U 2F' 2L 2D2 2U B2 U' 2B' 3F D2 B 2D' 3U2 F
U2 2R' 3F' F2 3U U R 3U' 3F' 2D' 3F' 2R' D 2F' R' B' R' B' 2D' R 3U2 2U 3R2 D R' 2D2 3U' L2 2F' 2D' B' 3R' R2 3U' L' 2L R 2U2 F' 2L 2F F' L 2B 2D L2 2D2 U B L R U' F 2R U2 2L' U' 3F' 2F2 U' 3F2 2L' 2B' D' 2L' 2R2 2U2 3F2 L 3R2
U B' 3F2 3R' 3F 2L' 3F L2 U2 2F' 2D L2 3R U 3F 2L 3R B' F U2 R2 2D' 2L' 2R R 2D' L2 2F' 2R' D' U 2F' 2R' U 2F' 2L2 2F' R' 2U2 3F 2U2 3R D 2U' 2L' 2B 2F 2L 2U2 F 3R' R2 3U2 U2 L2 2L2 2B' 2R2 R' U' F' U F 2U2 F 2L' F' D 2D 3R

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U2 B R2 B' R2 B D2 F2 R2 F R2 D' L U R2 F' U2 L' U L R'
R2 L2 D L2 D R F' B2 R' D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 D' B2
L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' B R L' B U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 D2 F
F D' L2 U B D L' U D B' R2 B U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 L2
U2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' L2 U2 F L F' U' F R
R' F' R' F' B' U D R2 B D R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L U2 L F2 L U2
B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 U' F' U' B L' D2 R2 U2
D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F2 R F2 R2 U L2 B D2 F D R' U' R2
U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B D' L2 F D B2 D2 L'
D2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' B R2 B2 F D' F' U F R F2
U R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' F2 U' R B F D' R2 U2 R2
R2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 F' L' B2 D2 L2 D U' F U R'
L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L R U B' L' F2 D2 F' L2
R2 D L U2 B' D R' D' F' L' F2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2
U' B U2 L B' R' F U2 F' U2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2
D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F D2 R2 D B' R' D' B2 L U'
U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 D' B L' R F' L' U2 R' B'
L R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 U B2 U' L U B2 F2 D F' R
U' R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' L' R F D L U' B' U B2
D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B F R D B D2 L' R' B2
U2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B2 L' F2 D' L' F' R B' L F2 L2
L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B U' D' R2 F' D2 R U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2
D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F' R D2 F' D U' B U2 R' F'
U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 U R' D2 R2 U L R2 D R'
B' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B L' F' L B D' U' F L' B2 D
D2 B U D' F' L' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 F2
F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R F D' F' D' R B' U'
F U2 B2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R' D2 U2 B D' F' L R' D' U'
D2 R B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 B R2 F2 U' L F D' F2 R' U2
U R2 B L U D' R U2 R F D2 F' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B U2
U L' F R2 B' R2 D' F2 B R' D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2
R2 L F2 D' L2 F2 R D B U2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2
R U2 L R B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 F' D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' F D'
F L2 B2 U' R' U B' L U2 F2 D' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2
F' U2 D B2 R2 U2 F R' B' U' F' L2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B'
B R F' R' U' B2 U' B D R2 F' L2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 F2
D L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U L' B F2 D2 U2 L U' B F2 L' B2
U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 L' R2 U R2 D2 F2 R' D' F' D'
F2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F L2 B R2 F' L' B' D' L F U2 B' F2 L D2
R U2 R2 D' F' U' B L D' L U F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U D2


----------



## emolover (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry about not posting my mean Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> Sorry about not posting my mean Mike.



It's okay; I hope I got it right - whenever someone forgets, I just do them by hand, so I could easily mess it up.


----------



## Maskow (Sep 12, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 32.81



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 12/20
*Best avg5:* 34.20
*Session mean:* 35.83

*Memo time avg:* 12.41
*Solve time avg:* 23.42

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 40.71 (12.99)
5. DNF
6. 36.65 (12.58)
7. 36.34 (12.48)
*8. 32.70 (10.95)*
9. 35.43 (13.06)
*10. 32.36 (12.76)*
11. DNF
*12. 34.46 (11.62)*
13. DNF
*14. 30.35 (11.42)*
*15. 34.20 (12.20)*
16. DNF
17. DNF
18. 36.69 (13.75)
19. 40.19 (12.44)
20. 39.86 (12.65)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 24/32, 59:09.13 [memo ~37:00]


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 12, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:12.86, 1:28.48, _42.50_, DNF, _51.11_, DNF, 1:02.08, DNF, _47.05_, DNF, DNF, 1:04.17, DNF, DNF, 1:54.59, _49.68_, DNF, 1:32.81, _54.15_, DNF = *48.90* *(11/20)*


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 12, 2012)

3x3x3 multiBLD: 3/4 = 2 29:23.71 Off by the VERY LAST edge (2-flip)
Pretty happy as this is IIRC only my 4th attempt ever, the previous ones all being just 2 cubes.

Memo felt very secure, too bad about misreadiung the last target...


----------



## kbrune (Sep 13, 2012)

3x3 BLD 
success: 5/10 
DNF, DNF, 7:20.01, DNF, 5:55.81, 6:35.85, DNF, 5:27.09, DNF, 5:50.41
mean of 5: 6:13.83

Pretty happy it only took 10 attempts to get 5 results!!

P.S. I have no idea if I calculated to mo5 properly. I assumed you add all 5 and divide by 5.


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 13, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:17.00* acc.10/10 
*2:08.92*, *2:28.59*, *2:15.98*, 2:34.65, 2:46.06, 2:35.02, 3:07.41, *2:17.96*, *2:13.54*, 2:33.68 

*4x4x4 BLD: 13:43.15* acc.2/4
DNF, *14:40.01*, DNF, *12:46.28*

*3x3x3 MultiBLD: 4/4 23:48.34*


Spoiler


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 22.26*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 19.45
26.34, 23.85, 27.14, 27.04, 23.80, *23.03*, 24.28, 26.57, 27.97, 24.13, *22.59*, 28.44, DNF [26.40, 4C], *23.23*, DNF [26.80, 3C], 23.91, 28.95, *23.00*, *19.45*, 32.18
Comment: Wow, that was horrible. Not a single decent solve.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.10*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:07.92
1:19.81, 1:49.98, 1:24.38, DNF [1:34.88, 2E], 1:33.62, 1:50.55, *1:19.31*, DNF [1:23.84, 3C], *1:15.75*, *1:13.50*, 1:42.57, DNF [1:23.29, 3C], 1:47.42, 1:36.74, 1:25.69, 1:25.03, DNF [1:39.25, 6C 7E], *1:07.92*, *1:09.02*, 1:24.54
Comment: Wow, bad. I was finally starting to get better at the end.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 15, 2012)

BLD2 *17.51*, acc: 17/20

27.10, 20.26, *16.89*, 27.84, *19.89*, 23.05, 22.44, 25.92, 21.33, 29.16, DNF, 22.29, *18.22*, DNF, DNF, 28.30, 24.36, 26.23, *16.14*, *16.40*

===========

BLD3 *52.92*, acc: 17/20

*46.92*, 1:10.10, *56.47*, DNF, 1:16.38, DNF, 59.81, *49.25*, 1:07.18, *56.95*, 1:01.21, 1:26.56, 1:12.28, DNF, 1:02.08, *55.01*, 1:11.09, 1:09.33, 1:24.46, 1:23.21

===========

BLD4 *4:11.41*, acc: 4/8

DNF, 5:35.11[2:53.05], *4:34.86[1:53.62]*, DNF, *3:47.96[1:43.28]*, 5:13.41[2:32.19], DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 *9:18.98*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF (8:49.41, 3 edges - could be PB), *9:18.98[4:23.66]*

===========

BLD6 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## jorgeskm (Sep 15, 2012)

*3x3 BLD (13:20): 57.42*
1:11.86, 1:55.26, DNF(1:17.69), 1:28.17, 1:19.29, 1:14.09, 1:12.35, DNF(1:09.87), *57.94*, *57.60*, DNF(1:25.62), DNF(1:03.31), DNF(47.48), *1:00.10*, 1:05.50, 1:07.70, DNF(1:01.62), *53.17*, DNF(11.85), *58.31*


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

*44.38*, DNF(52.33), 44.21, DNF(51.31), DNF(43.53), 48.42, DNF(54.77), *44.63*, *41.89*, *38.52*, 46.44, DNF(46.15), 52.97, 46.07, DNF(44.95), DNF(50.29), *45.70*, DNF(37.44), 47.98, DNF(45.72) = *43.02* boo

At least I got my PB mo3.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 16, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 38.65*
*39.32*, 1:00.02, DNF, 54.20, 41.70, DNF, 46.29, *40.02*, *39.95*, *37.50*, 45.84, 41.00, DNF, 42.96, *36.47*, DNF, DNF, 48.86, 46.67, 43.12
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 44.26

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.82*
DNF, 16.53, 16.14, *15.37*, 21.14, 18.63, 19.50, 18.95, 17.56, 16.04, *11.62*, *13.42*, *13.10*, 35.74, 17.74, 16.04, 16.29, DNF, *15.60*, DNF


----------



## Mikel (Sep 17, 2012)

3 BLD
*2:18.57*
(12/14)
Week 2012-37
*2:17.91*, 3:45.36, *2:25.22*, 3:16.61, 3:29.06, DNF, 2:40.08, DNF, *2:26.50*,* 2:23.38*, 3:11.33, 2:29.52, 2:59.30, *1:59.84*

4) Totally guessed on 4 corners that I forgot and they all ended up being right 

14) Personal Best!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-37:*

*2x2x2*

 13.82 Anton Rostovikov
 17.51 DrKorbin
 22.26 Mike Hughey
 48.90 FaLoL

*3x3x3*

 32.81 Maskow
 38.65 Anton Rostovikov
 43.02 Noahaha
 52.92 DrKorbin
 57.42 jorgeskm
 1:13.10 Mike Hughey
 2:17.00 Sakoleg
 2:18.57 Mikel
 6:13.83 kbrune

*4x4x4*

 4:11.41 DrKorbin
13:43.15 Sakoleg

*5x5x5*

 9:18.98 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

24/32 = 16, 59:09.13 Maskow
 4/ 4 = 4, 23:48.34 Sakoleg
 3/ 4 = 2, 29:23.71 Cubenovice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2012)

*Week 2012-38:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, September 24, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-38:*


*2x2x2:*

F2 U' R U2 R F2 R'
R F2 R' F' U2 R2 F R' U2
R U2 R2 U' F' U' F' R F
U R2 F2 R F2 U2 R U'
R' F2 U2 R U2 R U' R
F' U' R' U2 R' U R' F2 U
F U' R' U R2 F U' R' U2
R F' R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F R2
F U' R2 U R2 F' R F2 R'
R U' R U2 R' U2 R F' U
F2 U' R' U2 F U F' U F2 U'
U2 F' U F' R F' R2 U2 F' R
F' U' R F2 R U' F2 U' R
U2 F' U' R U F' R2 U' R'
F2 R U2 F' U R' F R U2
R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U' F U' R'
U F U' R' U F R F2 R
U' F2 R' U2 F' R'
R U R2 U' F2 R F' U
F U F' R U2 R

*3x3x3:*

L2 F' U2 L' U' B2 L' D F' R L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2
R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D B' F' U R2 F L' F' L' D' R
U B R' F U2 F2 U' F2 B L U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2
R' F R' U F B2 U R' B' L2 U2 D2 R U2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2
F' R' U B2 L' D2 R B' R F' U' L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2
U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U F' L' U2 L' F L' R' U R2 D2
L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U F2 R' U' F R B2 F2 L2 D' L' R2
F2 R2 D' L F' U2 L B' U' F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2
F2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 B F' U' B R D B U B2 F'
L2 B2 F R2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 U R B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R'
L2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' F D' B F U F R F' R2
L F L2 B R L2 U' R2 F D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 F
L' F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F' R B L U' B2 F' L D'
B' L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2 U' L F L2 B2 R' U2 F R' U
D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B R' F' R U2 F' R' F' L R'
U B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F L2 U2 L' B D' F L U' L2
B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F L D2 L2 B' L' R U' R2 F
U B2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 D L U2 F' L D R B2 U B' D2
U D2 R' F' B' U F' U R F L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2
U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U R B' L U2 F R B D' F2 U2

*4x4x4:*

D L2 U Fw R D' U Fw2 F D' Rw Uw2 U Rw' D2 Fw Uw U L2 B D L2 B L Rw B2 L D Fw2 F2 U Fw' F2 Uw B Uw Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw
Rw Fw2 L' B2 Rw' F2 L2 F R2 Fw' D2 Rw2 B F' Rw2 R B2 Rw' U2 B Uw2 Fw2 F L2 B Fw' F2 Rw R2 U2 L D2 B L2 B' F' Rw2 F' L Rw
D2 Fw2 F Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 U2 R' U' L2 Uw2 R2 Uw F Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw Fw2 F D Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' B F D R2 Uw' U' L' F2 R2 B' Fw2 D
R' D B2 Rw Fw L Rw Fw2 F' U' R2 B Rw' B F' U' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw U2 R' U' Rw2 U2 R2 B2 F Uw' L Rw2 D2 Uw Fw F L' R D2 Rw Uw'
L D' B' Fw' F U' Fw Rw2 Uw' U2 B' F2 R2 Uw' Rw' F2 L' R' Fw Rw' R Uw Fw F2 Rw2 R' B' L2 U2 F Rw2 B U B' Fw2 F' U L' Uw2 B'
L' D Fw D F D' U Rw2 D R2 Fw' D U' F U' Fw2 Rw' Uw R D R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F R B Fw D Uw U R B2 F Uw2 L Rw' Uw' R
D2 Fw2 D U2 F2 U F' D' Fw2 L' B Fw2 F D2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B R' D' Uw' Rw' Uw' F' L' B2 U2 Rw B2 Rw' D' L B Fw D Uw' Rw2 Uw Rw2
L2 Fw D2 L' Fw' F R' Fw D' Uw R2 B F2 Rw' U B' F' L Rw Fw2 U' B2 Fw Rw B Fw2 F' L R' D2 B2 D Uw F U2 B Uw B Uw2 B2

*5x5x5:*

F' Dw2 U' Fw L F' Lw2 R' Dw Fw F2 Uw' Fw Rw' R2 F D2 U Lw' D2 U' Bw Fw' Dw' Rw B2 D' Uw U' F' D' L Dw2 Uw2 L Lw2 Rw2 B' Uw R' D2 L' Lw' Fw Lw' B Rw' Fw' Rw2 Dw' L D2 B Bw Fw' F D Uw2 B R2
Uw U2 Bw Fw2 F Uw B' Bw' Fw' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Dw Rw R Dw2 R2 D F' Dw Uw' B' L2 D Dw2 U' Rw2 D2 Bw L U' Lw' Uw' B Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D B2 Lw F' U' Rw2 R2 B2 L R2 Uw2
Lw2 Fw' D2 Dw' Rw' D' Dw Uw' U2 Bw U' B2 Lw2 B' Rw' Dw' R' Fw Dw' Fw2 U' Rw2 U Fw Rw Uw2 Rw2 U Rw' U L Lw2 R2 U2 F' Rw' Fw2 L Rw U' Lw' F Rw2 R B2 Bw Uw B' L F2 D2 F2 Dw Lw Rw U' B Lw' R' U2
D' R' Fw' L' Rw' Bw' D Rw U2 R2 U2 Lw2 D Dw Uw Rw' D Bw' Dw Uw' Bw' D' Dw Fw R Uw2 B' L B2 Bw' F' Rw' D Dw' L R Uw' R' Bw' Lw2 Rw' R U' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Dw' U2 B F R2 Uw' F2 R2 U Rw' B2 Fw F'

*6x6x6:*

3U' 3R' F 2R2 2B2 D' B2 L B2 3F 2F F2 3U' 2L2 B 2D F 3R2 B 2F 2L R2 2U2 L R' B2 2L 3U' L2 2L' 3R R' B' 2B 2R2 R 2F' L2 3R 2R' 2U' L' 2F 2D F2 3U 2F' L 2R' B2 2L 3F2 2L2 3F' 2U2 B L2 B2 2B 2R B2 2L 3U' 3R2 D2 2D 3U2 R' B2 2F'
2R' 2B 3F2 L' 2R 2D 3U 2U2 U2 3F' 2F' 2R2 2B2 2F L2 3U2 2U2 2R' D 3F 2F L2 2B2 F2 D 3U2 3R U' 2F' 2R' 2B' 3R R2 2U2 2B2 F' 2U' 2B' 2R' B' 2D 2U' 2L' 3R' 2R 2U2 2B 3F F U 2R' F' 2U F2 D' 2D2 3F2 2U' 3R2 2R2 R' U' 2B' L' R2 D' 3R R 2D' 3F'
2F 2D2 2L2 B D 2D2 3F' F 2L' 2R 3U' U 3R 2R B' D2 3U2 L' 2F' U' R2 2B 3R 2R 2D 3R' 2R D2 2F F2 2R2 R' 2F2 2D 2R' 3U2 3R 3U' 3R' D' 2R' 2B' R2 2B2 2D2 R 3F2 2F' R2 2F' 3R2 D 3F' 2F L' D2 3F' 2F L2 2L2 2R 2B 2D 2L 2F' L2 2L' 2R' 2U 2F2
L U L' 2L D' 2U' U B U2 3R2 2R' R' 2U' L 2D2 3U' U2 2R B 3F' 3R D 2R' B2 3R2 F' 3U U2 3F2 2L B2 D2 2U2 R' F L 2B' D 3F 2D' 3U 3F' L 3F' 3U' 2F' 3U 2U' U' 2F 3U2 U' 2B 2F F2 U 2F2 U 2B' U2 3F 2R B2 F2 2R2 R 2B' 2L B2 3U

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B' D F D2 R' F2 U' R2 D' F' B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R U2
R F2 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 F' D2 L' U2 F R' F' L' D'
F D2 L2 B U2 L2 B U2 F L2 B2 U' L B L B2 R F' L2 D2 U'
D2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U L F L R' U' L' D B' R' D
B2 L' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F L U' L U2 F2 L2 B U R
F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 U B R' U' B2 U' R F' U2 F
L' U B2 D2 B U' R2 D R F R2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2
U F2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R' F' D2 R D2 F U' B' L U
R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F L' B' F L' F D2 F' D' R'
D2 B2 D2 L R2 B2 L B2 U2 L' F' D R' D' L' B' U' L' D2 L'
L2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D R2 U R2 B R' D' B2 F L2 D' B2 U F'
F D' L2 F' D' B2 D' R F U' B2 U2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 F
L2 D R' F B2 L F2 B R U F2 U2 D L2 U2 D R2 F2 U2 F2
D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B' D R2 D' F' L R U' L2 B'
R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U' R F D R2 B2 F' L R' U'
L' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' R' D R2 B R D R F R B'
U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U B2 U R2 B' L F R U B2 R2 U' L' F' D2
U2 R F U L' F' R' B2 U' B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F
B2 U' B2 L2 D U L2 B2 U B2 F2 R' B U L R2 U' B' F U L
R B2 L F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 B U B F' L' D B2 L' R
R' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B D U B' R F' L F2 U
U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R' B' D2 U B' R' F2 L2 F2 D'
F2 L F2 R2 D F' L F B' R' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F B2
D R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F U2 B' D U L R2 D' B' D2
U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R F L' B2 F' U' F R D' R
L D' B' D2 F L' U D2 B U R L2 F2 L D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L F2
F U2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R' D L D2 R F2 D' F' U' L2
R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' L R2 F' L R' B' L U' R2 F
B R2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B R2 U R' F2 L U R2 D F U2 B
D' R' U2 L2 F2 L' F' U R D R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B'
U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U F U' B2 D B U' R B2 F U
D F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F' D F2 L D' U2 R2 D' B L2
U2 F' L2 F2 L U R' B U' F L U2 R2 L B2 R' U2 L
U2 D' R U' F' R' L' B' D2 L' U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2
D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D R B U' B' D' R' F2 D' B
U2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 L U R2 D' F' R U B' R B2
U2 D' B R' F B2 U2 R U' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 B' R2 L2
F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L' F' D' U' R B' U B2 D' L2
R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 F' D F2 U F R' F L U2 L2
R2 U F2 L' U' B2 D R' F R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 19, 2012)

2x2x2
01:01.51, DNF, 55.23, 45.65, 01:15.54, DNF, 41.76


----------



## Maskow (Sep 20, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 35.24



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 11/20
*Session mean:* 37.40

1. 37.53
*2. 35.19*
*3. 36.10
4. 36.83
5. 36.66*
6. DNF
*7. 31.41*
8. DNF
9. 39.24
10. DNF
11. DNF
12. DNF
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. 37.57
16. 39.04
17. DNF
18. 44.58
19. DNF
20. 37.21



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 21, 2012)

3BLD:

Accuracy: 6/20
Mean of Best 5: 2:26.06

DNF(3:13.03)[forgot flipped edge], 2:57.02, DNF(2:07.78)[twisted corner wrong+memo'd O instead of M], *2:10.89[PB!]*, DNF(2:59.48), DNF(3:05.11), *2:13.78,* DNF(2:31.33)[2e+2c], DNF(2:53.40), DNF(4:15.89), DNF(2:42.43),* 2:40.81*, DNF(2:39.33), DNF(3:24.35), *2:27.44*, DNF(2:55.17), DNF(1:00.72), *2:37.36*, DNF(3:04.35)[missed flipped edge], DNF(2:49.64)


Best 5: 2:10.89, 2:13.78, 2:40.81, 2:27.44, 2:37.36,

Pushing everything and it's going well for me. I'm still about as consistent as normal, but I'm a good minute or so faster usually.


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 21, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:09.16* acc:9/10
3:13.84, DNF, (2:17.72), (2:27.07), 2:30.95, (2:07.77), (2:03.33), (1:49.90), 3:03.03, 2:43.85

*4x4x4 BLD: DNF*
DNF, 15:19.36, DNF

*3x3x3 multiBLD: 3/4 24:54.23*
2 flipped edges


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 22, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD*: _54.74_, DNF, _50.17_,_ 47.24_, DNF, _56.49_, DNF, DNF, 1:04.75, _52.83_ = *52.29* *(6/10)*


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 22, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 39.45*
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 45.44
DNF, *39.71*, *37.34*, 42.29, 50.62, 48.14, *38.58*, DNF, 41.58, *40.39*, 44.22, 51.85, 52.03, 47.70, DNF, DNF, 50.11, DNF, 55.74, *41.25*


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 22, 2012)

BLD2 *16.60*, acc: 16/20

20.26, 26.69, 21.96, 19.05, *17.34*, 21.68, 21.56, *17.87*, 22.46, DNF, DNF, 22.09, 25.78, 21.98, *15.32*, *15.51*, *16.96*, DNF, DNF, 19.72

===========

BLD3 *50.43*, acc: 14/20

DNF, *49.03*, *47.80*, *52.56*, 1:02.03, 1:11.87, DNF, 1:14.28, 1:07.73, 1:05.77, DNF, 1:03.18, DNF, 1:19.25, *53.91*, *48.86*, 1:41.00, DNF, DNF, 1:12.92

===========

BLD4 *4:34.07*, acc: 3/8

6:02.65[3:07.88], DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:14.51[1:50.32]*, DNF, DNF, *4:53.63[2:19.96]*

===========

BLD5 *8:48.54*, acc: 1/4

DNF, *8:48.54[4:04.47]*, DNF, DNF

2 - PB!
4 - 3-cycle in wings, 8:43.57[4:07.21].

===========

BLD6 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD *13/17 = 9, 56:58*

Memorization: 36:05

Forgot edges in 8th cube;
Undone setup move in 10th cube;
Wrong 3-cycle direction in corners in 12th cube;
2 twisted corners in 17th cube (memo error).

After a little break (3 weeks or something), not so bad.


----------



## Martial (Sep 23, 2012)

1:40.64[41.34], DNF(1:19.77)[36.17], *52.43*[16.18], *1:01.23*[14.49], DNF(1:17.44)[22.09]

DNF(59.70)[19.82], DNF(1:26.49)[31.46], DNF(1:18.73)[23.26], DNF(1:32.37)[33.39], *53.90*[19.10]

1:08.22[29.59], DNF(1:17.40)[15.17], DNF(1:05.50)[19.46], 1:12.50[26.21], DNF(1:12.10)[15.02]

*55.38*[15.50], 1:25.69[22.13], DNF, 1:09.69[20.97], *1:04.07*[23.92]


*57.40*
Accuracy : 10/20


----------



## Jakube (Sep 23, 2012)

*Multi: 4/5 in 7:28.20[3:58.65]*
_3 edges_


----------



## Mikel (Sep 23, 2012)

3BLD
*2:27.32*
Week 2012-38
(6/14)
3:05.59, DNF, DNF, 2:19.59, DNF, 2:27.93, DNF, DNF, 2:29.36, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:14.47, 2:45.27


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 25, 2012)

*3BLD:* 48.12, *38.39*, *41.15*, *43.01*, 50.68, 59.02, *41.36*, DNF(56.99), 49.41, 50.44, 46.47, DNF(50.75), DNF(46.59), DNF(1:07.92), *42.44*, DNF(56.01), DNF(1:07.54), 52.02, 47.03, 45.50 = *41.27*

stats:
number of times: 14/20
best time: 38.39
worst time: 59.02
*best mo3: 40.85 (σ = 2.32)*
best avg5: 44.09 (σ = 3.61)
session mean: 46.79

Missed sub-40 just like last week, set PB mo3, just like last week.


----------



## jorgeskm (Sep 25, 2012)

*3BLD (12/20): 51.39, 58.61, 59.75, 58.75, 54.00 = 56.50*
1:09.12, 1:01.44, DNF(33.41), 1:12.00, DNF(1:18.05), 1:07.84, 1:02.85, DNF(32.59), DNF(1:05.99), 1:15.27, 51.39, DNF(39.53), 58.61, 59.75, 58.75, 1:08.01, DNF(54.21), 54.00, DNF(1:12.34), DNF(16.16)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 18.62*
Accuracy: 19/20
Best single: 16.82
23.51, 25.94, 24.67, *16.82*, 26.83, 24.69, 22.57, 21.61, 27.68, 26.45, *18.03*, 22.15, *21.15*, *19.80*, 23.23, 27.38, *17.30*, 22.01, DNF [37.73, 4C], 30.62
Comment: Not bad - certainly better than last week! I decided to time the whole thing. The entire 20 solves took 11:51.75 (including scrambling time, and fixing the DNF). However, it only took that long because I forgot I was doing it and started copying the results before I remembered I was timing it and stopped the timer. So the whole session probably took just a little over 10 minutes.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.83*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:05.43
*1:23.14*, *1:05.43*, DNF, *1:12.14*, 1:29.98, *1:20.58*, 1:28.93, DNF, 1:28.31, 1:23.58, 1:27.33, 1:42.95, 1:39.19, DNF, *1:07.87*, 1:26.23, 1:56.15, DNF, 1:28.10, 1:24.15
Comment: A few good solves, but not enough of them.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-38:*

*2x2x2*

 16.60 DrKorbin
 18.62 Mike Hughey
 52.29 FaLoL
 55.94 Cubenovice

*3x3x3*

 35.24 Maskow
 39.45 Anton Rostovikov
 41.27 Noahaha
 50.43 DrKorbin
 56.50 jorgeskm
 57.40 Martial
 1:13.83 Mike Hughey
 2:09.16 Sakoleg
 2:26.06 Ickathu
 2:27.32 Mikel

*4x4x4*

 4:34.07 DrKorbin
 DNF Sakoleg (1/3)

*5x5x5*

 8:48.54 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

13/17 = 9, 56:58 DrKorbin
 4/ 5 = 3, 7:28.20 Jakube
 3/ 4 = 2, 24:54.23 Sakoleg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

*Week 2012-39:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, October 1, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-39:*


*2x2x2:*

R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U
U2 R U' R F' R2 F R2 F' U2
U2 F R F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U
U2 F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R
R F2 U R F R' F' U'
R' U2 F' R F R' F2 R'
R U F' U F' U' R U F2 U
R U F R F2 U F' R2 F'
U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
R F' R F U' R2 U F' R' U'
U F2 R' U F U R2 F' U'
R' F U2 R' F R' F
U R' F' U R U' R2 F' U'
F2 R2 F R2 F2 U' F' U
U2 R U R' U F' R2 U F R'
R F R' U2 F U F' U R2
R' U R2 U F2 R' F U R2 U2
F' U2 R' F2 R' F R' U
U' R F U2 R' F R U2 F'
U' F' R U' R U' R2 F U2

*3x3x3:*

D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 L' D2 R' F U F' D' U' L' R'
R2 B R' B2 D2 R2 F2 B' U B' R U2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2
B' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' F2 D B F L' R2 D R2 B R'
F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R' B' U2 L U' R B' F2 D' U'
B' L' D2 F' D2 R' B D' F L2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2
R B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L U2 B2 F2 U' L' D' B' R F' L2 B2 D U2
U B' D L2 B' R2 B2 L' F R' D2 R D2 L U2 R L2 B2 U2 D2
F' D' R2 U2 L F' U2 R L' U B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 F2
B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B' R F' U' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U'
D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 B' F D2 R' D' L2 R' B2
D2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 U F L F L2 B D' F' U' L
D2 R' B U R U2 F' B D R F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 U2 L B2
D2 L' B R' B R' L2 B2 D' L F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2
D L B2 L2 U L' F2 L2 U R' F R2 D2 F D2 F2 B' R2 F L2
D2 U2 L D2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' D B' L F' R' B2 U B'
B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B F R' D F' L2 R' F' L D2
F2 R2 D L' F2 U D F R2 F U F2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D R2
F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B' L U' L2 F' D' R' D' L2 F U
F2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U L D2 U' F R' U F R2 F2 R'
B D' L2 D F D' R B U' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 L2

*4x4x4:*

D R2 Uw2 U B' Rw2 F2 D' Uw Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 D L D' B2 Uw Fw U2 Rw' R' D Fw L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' U2 B R Fw' F' Rw' B F' U2 Rw' F
U' L' Rw2 R2 U' L2 R' U2 L F R2 F Uw2 L' Fw2 L B2 D' L D' Uw2 U2 L2 R2 F' U B2 Fw2 F D2 B' D Uw2 Fw Rw U' F D2 Uw2 Fw2
U2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F' L' R2 B2 Uw B' U Fw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' Uw Rw2 R' D2 Uw B' U' B L Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 U R' U2 B Uw' L' Uw Rw D Uw B2
F D2 B' U2 B2 D F' R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 D U R' Fw U2 R' B' L D' B' F R' Uw U' Fw L B Uw2 U2 L2 U' L' Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 L2 D U'
Fw F2 R' U2 Fw2 F' U' F2 U R Fw2 D' R' D2 U' Rw B U B2 Fw2 F' L' Uw' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F Rw' U L' R F' Rw2 R2 D' B F'
L2 B2 D B D Fw R Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U L2 B2 Fw R2 F L' Rw' D' Uw' U' Fw Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' Rw' R2 F2 L2 R2 Uw' U L Rw2 R F2 L' Uw2
Rw Uw' F2 D' F2 D2 Uw U R' U' Rw Fw2 L' R' Uw2 B' Fw F' L2 R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 F' U2 L2 Rw2 D F' D' Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 D Fw F R2
U' B L2 B' Fw Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' L' D' B' R2 B R2 Uw F2 Rw Uw B Fw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw' Rw U Rw2 R B2 Fw Rw' D R' D U2 B F2 L' B

*5x5x5:*

R' Bw2 Fw' F L Dw Bw' Lw Dw' Fw' L Lw2 Rw Fw D Uw2 Rw U F2 D2 L' Rw Dw Uw Fw2 L2 Lw' Fw' Lw Bw2 Rw Fw Rw2 Bw L B2 Fw' Uw' R U2 B' L2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' B2 U2 L2 Dw Bw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw R Uw Rw'
Rw2 B' D2 Dw B2 Bw2 Fw D' L Dw U2 B' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw Lw2 B' Dw Lw Uw Lw' R Dw' Bw F D Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 B2 L' R Dw2 R D' Bw2 Dw2 Uw U' L2 Fw2 Dw' R' D L' Rw2 U R B2 Fw L2 Dw' L Rw'
Dw2 B' L Lw' Fw2 D Dw R B' D' Dw' Uw U Bw U Fw' L' B' Bw' Fw L' Lw Bw' R Fw U' F2 R' U' B Bw2 Fw2 L R' Dw2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw R2 D2 B' Fw2 U' B2 L2 Rw R D Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' R B2 Bw2
D L' Rw2 Dw2 B' D L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' R F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw F L' Lw R2 Fw' D' Lw Rw2 Dw Rw2 D2 Dw F U' F' D' Lw' Rw' Dw2 F Rw2 Uw2 B Lw Dw2 Rw' U' Rw R' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw2 L D Dw2 Uw R' Dw2 F2 R'

*6x6x6:*

F2 3U' L2 3U' R 2D2 3R 2D' 2R' U R' 2F 2R' R' 3F2 L2 D 2D2 2U' U 2L 2R R2 2D 3U' U 3F F2 3R2 F 2U2 U' L' B2 3U' 2F' 2U 2F' 3U 3R 3U2 2U' 2F 2R 2B2 L 2U L2 3F' L2 D 2U' B 2D' 2L 2B2 F' U' 2F F' D2 3U2 2L 3R2 2D' 2F2 2L' 3U L R2
D' B' F2 R U2 F2 2D2 2B2 3F 2D2 2L2 2D R' B' 3F 2D' 3F2 R D' 2D' B F2 2D L 2R 2D2 2U' L 2L2 F2 3U2 2U2 2B' 2L' 3U B 3U 3R2 R' D' 2D 2U L' 2D2 L' 2F' 3U2 2U' 3R' B 2R 2D2 R U' L 2U' 3R' D' U' 2F L F2 3U2 2R 2U' L 2D2 3U B 2F'
B2 U' 3F' L2 2D 2U U2 B2 2D' U' 3R' 3F' 3U2 2U B2 F D 3U' 2R' D' 2F2 F' L' 2L' 3R R' B 3U2 F D2 L' 2B L' 3R D2 2D2 U2 2L2 3R2 D2 L2 D' 2L2 3F L2 2L2 2R2 R B' 2F2 3R 2D 2U 3F' L2 2L F L2 2L2 3R 2R2 R' D2 3U 3R2 2B 3F 2F D2 2U'
2F 2U' 2L' 2D L 2F2 2D' B 2D2 2R D 2U2 3F' D F2 2D' 3F 2D' 2U' F' R 2U' 2B2 L2 2R 2D B' 3R' 2R D2 U' 3F' 3U2 2F L R2 2D2 2R D2 3F' D' B' 3F F2 2D' F2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2D2 2R' D 3F2 2F 2L' B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2B' 2F' F 2L' 2R 2F' 2L' 2B2 F2 3U2 U

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U2 R' B2 L' R' F2 U2 R' B2 D' B' R U' R D' R F' U2
R' F L U R F' L2 U L' U D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2
L' U' B2 R B2 D' R' L2 F R L2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2
L2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U' F2 L B' R F2 D' U2 F2 U
R' F2 D B R F L F' U' B2 L B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R F2 D2
L F2 U B2 D2 L F B L U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 D' L2
F' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 R F' D2 B' R' U2 F' D R U2
U2 F' D2 B' L2 B F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 U' F' L B D' F2 U F'
F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L U' R D R' D' B F D2
U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' R2 B R U' L D' L2 D' F
R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2 L D' R2 F L2 F' U' F D' R
L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U' B L U2 F' R U2
R B2 R F D' F' B L' U' F' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2
U2 R2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R F' D L D B F D F D2 L'
D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D' U R B L' B' R2 F
U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F U2 L2 D2 B2 R D B L'
U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' U' L' R U2 B' D' L2 R B'
F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 L U' R2 F' U F D R' B D2 U2
B2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R' F2 D R2 U F' L' R2 D U R'
U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F L R' B L2 U' B D2 B2 D2
L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' L2 F R2 B2 U' F L R D
R' B2 R B2 U2 R F2 R B2 R U2 B' U F2 L' U2 R' D B' F D'
R U R U' D L U2 B L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 B2 L D2
B2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' F' L' U' B' U R2 D L2 U'
D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L F' R D2 L2 D' U2 F R2 F
B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L R B F' U' F U F L F2
D2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D U R' D' F' R2 D2 L R'
F' L' B' D L2 B2 U2 B2 R U' L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B2
F U' L' F' R' U B2 R U F B' U2 F D2 B2 L2 B D2 R2 F
R' B2 D' L2 U' F R L D' B D2 L2 U R2 U R2 D F2 B2 D' B2
B2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 R' B' R' U' L' F R2 U L' F'
R D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' D' B D2 B' L R2 F2 D U
D R F U' D2 F' U2 R B2 U F' B R2 L2 D2 F D2 F D2 F U2
U2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 R' B U' L U B' R2
U F2 D B' D2 R' B R D R D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2
R L F U' L B' D L2 B U2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L' F2 R U2 B2
F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 R U' R B2 L2 F' R' U F' D2
L2 B' U' D2 F2 D2 R' B L U2 L2 U D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 B2
D2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 R' B L' B F L' B' D' L' D2
D' R2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L2 D' L U2 R D2 U F' L2 U2


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 25, 2012)

You're going down this week, Rostovikov.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You're going down this week, Rostovikov.


Yes, but I'll try to get better next time


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 26, 2012)

BLD2 *13.74*, acc: 16/20

25.86, *14.56*, *15.12*, 21.25, DNF, 22.58, *9.52*, 25.60, 25.51, 20.41, DNF, DNF, *15.34*, 17.96, 17.95, 19.19, *14.17*, 24.60, 29.11, DNF

Finally learnt full BH for corners. Effect is large for 2x2 bld (but very small for big cubes lol).



Spoiler






> 7. R U F' U F' U' R U F2 U











===========

BLD3 *51.35*, acc: 17/20

56.85, 58.99, 1:39.75, *47.81*, 59.45, 57.94, *54.07*, 1:19.47, 1:11.26, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:09.64, *51.90*, 1:17.55, 1:05.83, 1:19.28, 1:13.47, *52.62*, *50.34*

===========

BLD4 *4:37.85*, acc: 3/8

DNF, *3:52.90[1:30.67]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *5:22.80[2:56.33]*, DNF, 5:28.75[2:14.62]

===========

BLD5 *10:12.69*, acc: 2/4

*10:12.69[4:23.33]*, 10:51.34[3:51.26], DNF, DNF

===========

Multi-BLD *17/18 = 16, 59:31*

Memorization: 40:22
Forgot edges in 8th cube 
But the result is still amazing for me.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 26, 2012)

*3BLD: 1:00.42*
DNF(1:03.52)[31.20], *1:00.95*[29.53], 1:08.54[28.86], *58.67*[33.51], 1:03.99[27.83], 1:24.81[34.04], *56.83*[31.32], 1:19.97[31.26], 1:19.91[36.18], 1:08.03[36.03], 1:14.54[28.90], DNF(1:06.20)[32.26], 1:05.25[26.43], *1:02.65*[32.27], DNF(1:10.91)[38.37], 1:04.44[29.54], *1:02.98*[27.50], 1:32.32[47.42], 1:07.19[29.90], 1:09.37[27.13]

*4BLD: 4:58.49*
DNF(5:40.34), DNF(5:01.99)[3:46.28], DNF(7:40.91)[3:06.02], 6:46.37[3:38.65], *5:07.42*[2:40.23], DNF(5:00.60)[2:44.65], *4:49.57*[2:26.77], DNF(5:53.11)[2:47.41]
_I'm starting to practice BigBLD for Euro.
6th solve: cycled 3 edges cw inst_


*Multi: 23/27 in 59:10[36:25]*
_Nice attempt, my best and fastest attempt with 27 cubes. One cube failed because of a pop. 2 mixed and one of by 3 edges. (1:20/0:50 per cube)_


----------



## Maskow (Sep 26, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 34.72



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session mean:* 38.68

*Memo time avg:* 12.85
*Solve time avg:* 25.83

1. 38.16 (11.30)
2. DNF
3. 44.64 (11.75)
*4. 35.08 (12.65)*
5. 44.34 (13.91)
6. 37.45 (12.67)
*7. 32.47 (12.72)*
8. DNF
9. 44.72 (15.07)
10. 38.10 (11.93)
11. 40.59 (12.82)
*12. 34.59 (13.36)*
13. 38.46 (11.95)
*14. 36.12 (13.54)*
15. DNF
16. 42.88 (13.39)
17. 39.80 (11.37)
*18. 35.35 (12.90)*
19. 36.13 (14.28)
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 26/32, 1:00.00 (memo ~39 minutes oO I'm so weak)
I uninstalled LoL. There is a chance to back to the multiblind xD


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 26, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 37.15*
Accuracy: 16/20
Session mean: 43.11
48.79, 41.30, DNF, *36.64*, 49.09, 46.08, 40.70, 47.93, DNF, *36.87*, 42.61, *35.08*, 41.01, DNF, 51.46, 49.94, DNF, *38.05*, *39.11*, 45.14
Better, than last week, but worse, than I can do.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

Anton Rostovikov said:


> 37.15



Poop


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Poop


I'm sorry, I don't understand your message. Whad did you mean?


----------



## emolover (Sep 27, 2012)

Anton Rostovikov said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand your message. Whad did you mean?



He meant that he doesnt think he will beat your times this week.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> He meant that he doesnt think he will beat your times this week.



This.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 28, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1:52.48, 2:08.43, 2:55.50, 1:55.13, DNF, DNF, 1:44.89,


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

*3BLD: 2:09.42*
DNF(2:22.85), *2:22.62*, DNF(2:04.50), DNF(2:56.93), DNF(4:14.30), DNF(2:47.98), *1:43.33*, DNF(2:03.47), *2:27.92,* DNF(4:04.62), 2:32.30, *2:18.79*, DNF(2:48.20), DNF(3:05.99), DNF(3:01.80), DNF(2:49.41), *1:54.43*, DNF(2:23.08), DNF(2:33.60), DNF(2:56.96)

Accuracy: 6/20 = 30%

Good mob5, but I need more successes  The two sub2s were good though!! I'm not any more consistent when I go slower, so I'm just pushing myself on every solve, going for speed instead. Will my consistency level go up on its own do you think?


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 29, 2012)

Multiblind: 9/9 52:59.58[38:10.83]


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 29, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD*: _1:06.65_, DNF, DNF, _53.04_, _44.45_, _53.84_, DNF, DNF, DNF, _35.49_ = *50.69* *(5/10)*


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

3BLD: 47.45, 43.62, DNF(49.26), 44.00, DNF(50.58), DNF(44.39), *35.94*, 47.22, DNF(41.93), 44.87, 46.98, DNF(34.57), *43.04*, 44.81, DNF(47.97), DNF(47.69), *43.03*, *39.94*, *43.08*, DNF(47.42) = *41.006*


----------



## Mikel (Sep 30, 2012)

3BLD
*2:02.42*
Week 2012-39
12/20
*2:11.31*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:04.34*, 2:21.96, *1:51.75*, 2:20.25, 2:35.68, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:04.80*, 2:16.33, 3:00.44, DNF, 2:28.66, 2:17.44, *1:59.91*, DNF

That's for beating me last week Ickathu


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 30, 2012)

You get way more successes though, so we're even


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 1, 2012)

4x4x4: 19:28.58, 16:57.43, DNF (15:36.38 2-twist)


1st:All in all a good one: started with mistake during center memo so had to redo most of it + solved 4 corners with commutators 
2nd: easy scramble; could have been faster but I guess solving two 4x4's back-to-back slowed me down a bit
3rd: soooo close to three consecutive solves.....


----------



## Martial (Oct 1, 2012)

DNF(48.39)[18.90], DNF(59.49)[28.03], *46.00[13.40]*, DNF(50.51)[13.61], *55.44[18.82]*, DNF(52.10)[13.94], DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:06.00[24.97]*, DNF(59.68)[21.96], DNF(1:09.94)[23.93], DNF(1:02.25)[18.44], *45.68[12.72]*, DNF(58.94)[17.89], *58.94[14.39]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Mean : 54.41
Acc : 5/20 !!!

One DNF more, and I couldn't post my mo5 :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 17.90*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 15.55
DNF [27.35, 6C], 34.79, DNF [18.60, 3C], 26.91, *18.68*, 28.75, *15.55*, 27.48, 29.43, 25.81, 27.94, *19.45*, 22.60, *17.68*, 26.41, 30.04, 25.36, 24.65, 27.46, *18.12*
Comment: Lucky - I got exactly 5 decent solves. Actually a pretty bad session overall.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:09.01*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:04.35
1:29.38, *1:09.54*, 1:25.62, 1:20.14, 1:28.85, 1:21.79, *1:11.33*, DNF [1:47.02, 4C 4E], 1:40.31, DNF [1:16.42, 3E], 1:26.54, *1:04.35*, 1:24.93, *1:07.18*, DNF [1:51.53, 3E], 1:39.96, *1:12.67*, 1:16.03, 1:14.31, 1:15.91
Comment: Consistently good results - I'm really happy with this set of solves.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

May I just say I'm really impressed by the level of the competition here? For 3x3x3, half are sub-1, and my 1:09.01 mean of 5 for 3x3x3 BLD is 7th place out of 10; that as a single would rank someone 78th in the world in competition. And multi - third place is 16 points! World class!

* Results for week 2012-39:*

*2x2x2*

 13.74 DrKorbin
 17.90 Mike Hughey
 50.69 FaLoL

*3x3x3*

 34.72 Maskow
 37.15 Anton Rostovikov
 41.00 Noahaha
 51.35 DrKorbin
 54.41 Martial
 1:00.42 Jakube
 1:09.01 Mike Hughey
 2:02.42 Mikel
 2:07.29 Sakoleg
 2:09.42 Ickathu

*4x4x4*

 4:37.85 DrKorbin
 4:58.49 Jakube
18:13.00 Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

10:12.69 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

26/32 = 20, 1:00:00 Maskow
23/27 = 19, 59:10 Jakube
17/18 = 16, 59:31 DrKorbin
 9/ 9 = 9, 52:59.58 drewsopchak


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

*Week 2012-40:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
6x6x6BLD 4 solves: best solve.
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, October 8, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-40:*


*2x2x2:*

U2 F2 U R2 F' U F U
F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U R2
R U' R U2 F' U2 F R' F
U F U F2 U' R U'
F' R' U' F R' U2 R F2 U'
U2 R2 U' R' U F' R' U R2 U'
F2 R F2 R U' R F' R' U'
U2 R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U
R2 F U' F R F' U2 R
F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F' U2
F2 R2 U R' U' R F2 R U'
R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R
U R2 F2 U R' F R' F2 R U'
U' F' U' R F2 U2 R U F' U
F U F' R2 U F' R F R2
U' F' U F U2 R' U F2 R2 U'
U' R U2 F' R F U' F2 U
U2 R' U' R U R' U F' U
F' R2 F R' U F' U2 R2
F R' F' U2 R2 F R' U' R

*3x3x3:*

R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' L' U L2 F' U' B
B' L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L' U' R2 F' R B2 R U2 B' R'
L2 U F2 D' L2 D U' B2 L2 B2 R B L2 F U' R D' R' F2 R D2
U2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 L F2 D2 R' F L2 D' R' D2 L' B' F2 U2 L
F D2 R' F' D2 R2 B2 R' D' L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 B
U F2 R D' L F2 U B2 R B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F D2 F' U2
R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L R' B R F U B' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R
U2 F B' D L' B2 R' U F' L D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U'
L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F' D R' F2 D' R2 F' L F' L2
D F' D' R B R2 L U D' R U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2
F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F R B2 F' L F' D F' R U'
D R' U' R D' B U' L B L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2
L2 U' R B L' F' R2 D' R' D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 B2
R2 U' D' F2 L2 F' L2 B' L' D L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2
D2 B D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' B' R D R F D2 L' F'
U' F' B' D' L2 F L' F2 D' R U' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2
L D2 L B' U2 R F B' U' D2 R B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F2 D2
F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U F2 L F2 R D L2 U L2 R'
U B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 F D2 L B' R2 F2 L' D' L U2
R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L' B F2 L' D' B2 R2 F L2 F

*4x4x4:*

Fw L' R2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 F2 U' F2 Uw' L' Rw F R Fw U Fw R' B2 F2 D U' F' Rw B2 Fw2 D' Fw F' Uw' F L D2 L' Rw R' B D2
D2 L2 R F Uw L' Rw B L Fw2 D2 Uw R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 Rw' F Rw R' Uw2 B D2 Uw' U B F R2 Uw B2 F U' Fw D2 Uw Fw2 U'
Uw' U' L2 R' Fw Uw' B Fw' R' Uw2 B' R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L' U2 L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw D2 U Rw Fw2 F2 D' B2 D Fw Rw2 U2 L' Rw Fw'
F D' L2 R2 Uw Rw' R D' U2 Fw2 R D2 L' D B2 Uw B' F' R U L' U L2 R Fw U' B' F2 D Fw' L' F Uw' F L' Rw' R' D2 Fw' Rw'
Rw B2 Fw2 F Rw2 F2 Rw R' D U B' L' Uw2 B2 F' R' D U' B' R' D' Rw' Uw L Rw2 R' B L Fw2 F D' U' L2 Rw' R2 Fw' L B Fw U2
Rw' R2 F2 D2 Uw' U' L Fw L' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Fw' F2 Rw' U F2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw D U L2 F' D L Rw2 D F' R' Fw2 U L' Rw' R2 F2 U'
B2 F Rw2 D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw D L2 Rw' F' U' Rw' B' Uw Fw' Rw2 F' D U2 L' B2 L' D2 U R' Fw D' Uw B U' Fw Uw2 Rw' R U B F2 Rw2
Uw U' Fw2 U L Rw U' Rw U' L' Rw U Fw2 L2 Uw' R' F Uw B' F2 L' F D U' Fw2 L D F2 L F R2 D2 F2 Rw Uw Rw2 Fw Uw2 L Fw

*5x5x5:*

L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' F2 D' Dw L' B' Dw' Uw' L2 Dw2 F' Uw' U' B' R' Dw L' Rw' Uw Bw Lw' Rw2 Dw' B' R' Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 B' Fw U Bw' R' F L2 Fw' D Dw2 Uw B Bw2 F Rw Uw Lw' Rw' R B2 Bw' R2 Bw Fw' Lw' D' U2
D' B' Rw' Uw2 B' R Dw Lw' Bw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F' Lw2 Dw2 B L B Fw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 U Fw' Lw2 Dw Fw L' B' Rw' Bw D2 Bw Fw' Rw' R B2 D' U Rw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U2 R' Dw Bw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw L U' F'
D' Dw L' Dw2 F2 Rw D F D' Uw' B2 D2 U2 Bw2 R' Bw Fw2 F' Uw B2 Dw Lw Uw2 R D' U Fw2 Dw' Bw D' Fw2 D Bw2 Rw' B' Uw' F2 L' B D2 Dw' Fw Rw B2 F Uw' L Lw2 B Fw F' U' Lw' U' R' Fw' Rw' Fw' F' Uw2
L2 Bw' D' F' D2 Uw U' Lw2 U Lw Uw U Bw2 Fw' Rw' Uw R Dw' F2 D' Lw R Fw2 R' B' Dw2 U2 L2 Dw2 B L' Rw' Dw2 L' R D' Rw2 B' U Rw D' Dw U2 L2 R Fw2 Uw U' F' D Uw' Fw' D Uw U2 Bw' L' F L2 Bw2

*6x6x6:*

2L2 3R R' 3U B2 3F 2F2 2L' D2 F D' 2R' B' 2F2 F' D' 3U2 L 2L D U2 F2 D2 2U' B 3R2 2D L' 2L D2 2D 3U L' 2L2 3R 2R2 2B2 3F2 3R2 2F2 D2 2L2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3R2 R2 D 3U F 2L B R2 B2 2F2 2D' R' B2 L2 2L' F2 2D' 2F R2 2D U 3R D' 2R2 2F
2F2 D2 2B2 L 2L 2D R2 2B2 2U' B2 3R' B2 2U B' D' 3F' 3R2 3F' F D' L' 2B' 3F F2 U2 2B2 2F L2 2L' R' 3F' 2R 2B' 2U' L2 2B' F2 2L' 2B2 2F F' 2U2 B' 2F2 L' 3R' 2D U2 2R' D2 2R U2 2B' 3U' B 2D' L U2 2B2 L2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2L2 B' 2U' L' 3R2 2R' F
2F2 3R R 2D 2U2 2B' 2R 3F' U' B' F2 D 2F' 3U2 2B2 2R' R 2D2 2L2 2D 3R R 2F L B L' 2R 3U 2L2 2R' R 2D2 2R2 U' 2L 3R' 3U' F2 2R2 B2 3U' B 3F R2 F2 L2 2B' 2F' D' 3U' 2U' U' 3R D 2D2 U 2R2 2F' L2 2R D' 2D U 3F' L B2 3F 3U U2 R'
D 2U 3F2 D 2U2 U2 R2 2D 2U' U2 2L2 3R' 3U B2 3F 2D' 2L' R2 2U2 B 2F' F' 2U' 2F' 3R2 2R F 2U U2 3F2 2R' B' 2F' D2 2L 3U L' 2F2 D' 2U 2F' 2D2 2R' 2B 2L2 D2 3U 3F D' 3F 2U2 3R 2R D2 U2 B 3F' 2U' U2 2F2 2L D2 B' F 2D U' 3F R2 2F2 2R'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 D L' R' D' F L F L' B' F D'
U R2 B' L' F B' D' L2 F L' D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2
D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 B2 D' B L2 B L B D' R2 D B'
F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 D U2 B2 R2 F R' U2 B2 D R F2 U L' R
D2 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 L F2 U L2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' R2
R D' L2 B U' R' F' D2 L' B' L2 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 F U2 F'
F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' U' B2 R2 U' L' B U' R' B2 U' F' D2 L R2
R F' R D F' R B R F' U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U'
L2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B' L' D' U2 B' R D2 U2 L U'
U F2 L2 U R2 B U' F U2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U D2 B2
D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' B' R' B D2 L2 F' U' F
D2 B L2 D2 F L2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 D F2 D B D' F' R'
L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' B D B F R' D L R' U2
U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B L' F U2 R2 D' F D' U'
L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L F L' D' R U B2 L B U2
L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' F D2 U' F2 R' B' U2 L' F' R2
D F2 R2 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B' R2 U2 R' D L U' B F' U
L2 D' F D2 R F2 D F U' F2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 L
U' B L2 F' U B' U2 F' U2 R B2 L2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D' R2
D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R D U' F' D R2 B D2 R U
F U2 R2 D2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F L F' U2 B D' R' D R' D' B
D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 B' U F L2 D U2 L F' R D' B
D' F' D2 B2 L2 F U R U2 D2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F' B2
U' B2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 U' R' F' L D2 F2 U2 R' D2 F R2
L2 R2 U' R2 D U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' D2 B' L' U L' D' R U
B U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B R2 F' U' B' U2 B2 D R' F' U2 B
F2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 F' D' L' U2 B D2 R2 D' U B
R U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 U' R' F U B' F2 D' F L'
L U R2 F' L B U' B D R' U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D
U R2 U F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' F2 D' F' L' D L2 B' D' U
B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R' U2 B2 D' R2 D2 R F' U R2
F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F U2 F' U L2 U R' U2 R' B D2 U'
B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R U' F2 U2 L D' B2 R D B
D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U L D U R2 F U B D' R D2
B2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' U L B2 R' D' B F2 L F
U B' L' U' L D2 R' D F L F' U F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 U
U2 F2 L R B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 R' U R B R' F' D' F D' F2 U2
L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L2 U L' F' D R' B
D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 D' B' D' U R' F R2 D L2 U
R U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R B' L F' R' B2 R D' F' R' U'


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> May I just say I'm really impressed by the level of the competition here? For 3x3x3, half are sub-1, and my 1:09.01 mean of 5 for 3x3x3 BLD is 7th place out of 10; that as a single would rank someone 78th in the world in competition. And multi - third place is 16 points! World class!


And the people over 2 minutes actually have some competition too! We were all within 7 seconds of each other.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

Mikel said:


> And the people over 2 minutes actually have some competition too! We were all within 7 seconds of each other.



That's very true. And keep in mind that it really wasn't that long ago that near 2 minutes was considered very good for 3x3x3 BLD. And you're all improving fast - I suspect most of you will be where I am in just a few months, if you stick with it.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 2, 2012)

*3BLD: 59.24*
1:23.26[40.50], DNF(38.05)[27.62], 1:24.84[40.07], 1:10.72[30.55], DNF(57.33)[25.22], 1:17.15[35.45], *52.20*[25.71], 1:13.98[35.47], DNF(1:19.19)[37.88], 1:04.24[24.25], 1:04.56[27.39], DNF(1:01.44)[27.81], 1:23.38[35.07], 1:10.59[30.68], DNF(1:08.04)[30.35], *58.21*[25.84], *1:01.80*[29.77], *1:02.80*[26.33], 1:10.66[26.13], *1:01.18*[26.64]

*4BLD: DNF*
DNF(4:15.40)[2:22.66], 5:37.14[3:17.86], 6xDNS
_1st: off by 3 centers, very easy solve._

*5BLD: DNF*
DNF(13:33.61)[5:35.94], DNF(12:03.63[6:37.81]), 2xDNS
_1st: Terrible wrong, 2nd: 2 x-centers_

*Multi: 22/26 in 57:56.76[35:51.99]*
_Completely forgot the memo of 8 edges, Off by a few turns and a flipped edge, 3 corners, some pieces_


----------



## Maskow (Oct 3, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 33.65



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 17/20
*Best avg5:* 34.82
*Best avg12:* 36.68
*Session mean:* 37.14

*Memorisation time avg:* 13.11 (best: 11.22, worst: 15.56)
*Solve time avg: *24.03 (best: 19.63, worst: 28.60)

1. 42.10 (15.21)
2. DNF
3. 42.27 (14.79)
4. 36.85 (12.34)
*5. 31.72 (12.09)*
6. 39.15 (14.18)
*7. 34.95 (12.17)*
8. 35.27 (15.56)
9. DNF
10. 35.52 (13.33)
*11. 33.17 (11.22)*
*12. 33.67 (11.73)*
13. 36.41 (11.32)
14. 41.32 (14.59)
15. 42.56 (13.96)
*16. 34.75 (12.80)*
17. 36.29 (11.76)
18. 36.14 (13.06)
19. DNF
20. 39.31 (12.83)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 29/32, 58:41.66 [memo ~33]


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2012)

*2:10.91*
11/20
Week 2012-40
3:15.52, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:12.15*, 2:32.00, *2:14.77*, 2:32.80, DNF, *2:08.00*,* 2:11.47*, DNF, 2:29.96, *2:08.16*, DNF, DNF, 2:46.16, 2:16.86, DNF, DNF

Last one would have been PB, 1:46 but I was off by 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2012)

4BLD: 15:26, DNF (18:22, 2-twist, 3 ce), DNF (13:26, 3 co), DNF (13:04, 2e, 2ce), DNF (14:25, 3e), 15:21, DNF (15:13, 2ce)

15:26 is PB
18:22 DNF spend a lot of time looking for the last cycle 
13.26 DNF confirmed my suspicion that I review too much
13:04 DNF I'm on to something
14:25 DNF almost there
15:21 is PB
15:13 DNF so close

Very happy with the improvement in speed.
Still 4 weeks to practice to get that official result


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 5, 2012)

*2:11.69*
10/20
DNF(3:28.38), DNF(2:47.35), DNF(2:46.44), DNF(3:55.18), DNF(2:35.08), *2:35.10*, 2:44.94, 2:58.01, DNF(3:29.58), *2:00.30, 2:11.96,* 2:57.15, DNF(3:13.34), 2:38.63, 3:04.13, DNF(2:31.04), *2:01.65, 2:09.46,* DNF(2:16.44)[no DNF would have been a 2:30 ao5  ], DNF(1:25.02)

Much better consistency this week. Totally screwed up memo on the last cube and realized it about 4 corners into the solve when I shot to the same piece for the 3rd time... PB ao5 (2:35.91). Previous was 2:37 or something I think.

I nearly beat Mikel again this week! My average of best 5 is 2:07 though  His was 2:10, so HA!


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 6, 2012)

BLD2 *13.20*, acc: 15/20

19.78, DNF, 17.80, *10.86*, DNF, 20.25, 16.32, *12.63*, 18.23, 23.24, 17.80, *14.31*, *14.14*, *14.08*, 20.64, 27.42, DNF, DNF, DNF, 19.83

Once again, one lucky scramble makes good mean of best 5.

===========

BLD3 *48.84*, acc: 13/20

DNF, DNF, DNF, *45.19*, 1:03.64, *52.91*, DNF, *48.32*, 1:15.88, 1:15.12, *55.86*, DNF, 1:36.80, 1:25.78, 1:15.01, *41.94*, 58.75, 1:02.28, DNF, DNF

16 - PB!

===========

BLD4 *3:51.06*, acc: 7/8

DNF, *3:51.40[1:48.00]*, 5:32.61[3:23.21], 4:40.43[2:16.46], 5:13.32[2:12.71], *3:50.72[1:51.15]*, 4:22.97[1:53.88], 5:13.33[2:22.92]

===========

BLD5 *13:43.19[6:09.75]*, acc: 1/4

*13:43.19[6:09.75]*, DNF, DNF, DNF

3 was 8:26 and off by 3 t-centers (memo error) and 4 x-centers (probably exec error). Blah!

===========

Multi-BLD *17/18 = 16, 58:52*

Memorization: 39:00

3 corners in 6th cube (wrong 3-cycle direction during execution).


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Oct 8, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 37.64*
51.40, DNF, 59.98, 48.38, *37.94*, 45.78, 43.24, 49.00, DNF, 41.54, DNF, *35.72*, 43.47, DNF, 57.67, DNF, 43.58, *39.10*, *38.58*, *36.86*
Session mean: 44.82
Accuracy: 15/20

The contest went really sad, very bad session mean for me, and I expected much better result. I don't know why, but last several days my times are very inconsistent 
Well, I wish everybody good luck at Euro 2012


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 8, 2012)

*3BLD:*
DNF(48.56), 59.69, *39.79*, 41.95, DNF(49.69), DNF(56.83), *38.15*, 46.55, *39.08*, *39.06*, *41.11*, DNF(1:00.25), 47.82, DNF(49.99), 49.64, 41.50, 46.51, 42.60, 49.06, 46.16 = *39.44*

YAY SUB-40!

*4BLD:*
6:20.26[2:37.25] PB!


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 9, 2012)

Is it ok that I join although my times are around 7-8 minutes? I really want to get better at 3bld, but I'm practising it far too little right now (0-5 solves weekly).
But at the same time that this will motivate to practise more, It's also kind of demotivating to post my times here when everyone else are at least 3 times faster :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> Is it ok that I join although my times are around 7-8 minutes? I really want to get better at 3bld, but I'm practising it far too little right now (0-5 solves weekly).
> But at the same time that this will motivate to practise more, It's also kind of demotivating to post my times here when everyone else are at least 3 times faster :/



Of course you may join! I can see how it might be demotivating for some people, but it's all in how you look at it. Perhaps it will act as motivation for you to work towards catching up.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 9, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> Is it ok that I join although my times are around 7-8 minutes? I really want to get better at 3bld, but I'm practising it far too little right now (0-5 solves weekly).
> But at the same time that this will motivate to practise more, It's also kind of demotivating to post my times here when everyone else are at least 3 times faster :/



Offcourse you should join!
This is a nice thread to compare agains tothers and to track your progress.

Speed doesn't matter, look at me:



Mike Hughey said:


> 4:37.85 DrKorbin
> 4:58.49 Jakube
> *[*]18:13.00 Cubenovice*


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

3BLD : DNF(2:06.05)[1:01.16], DNF(2:09.26), 2:03.78[57.65], 2:02.57[1:03.04], 1:34.38[46.09], 1:55.51[1:04.30], DNF(2:15.17)[1:12.05], 1:59.93[45.33], 1:52.20[53.57], 1:56.82[54.39]

7/10 
session mean: 1:55.03

Will try to do the rest later on.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 19.51*
Accuracy: 20/20
Best single: 14.19
25.98, *21.58*, 29.58, *14.19*, 24.94, 23.78, 24.69, 29.31, 25.75, 27.83, 25.86, 26.03, *19.20*, *19.75*, 28.69, *22.82*, 25.28, 20.47, 28.37, 26.77
Comment: This makes me truly happy. 100% accuracy, all sub-30. Maybe not the best mean of 5, but I'd rather have consistency like this.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:24.70*
Accuracy: 7/10
Best single: 1:02.92
DNF [1:39.06, 2E], *1:36.52*, DNF [3:59.79, 2E], *1:26.89*, *1:02.92*, *1:28.31*, DNF [1:27.14, 4C 7E], 1:41.41, *1:28.85*, 1:40.22
Comment: Not enough time for a full set this week; this will have to do. Absolutely terrible, but at least there was one pretty good solve.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-40:*

*2x2x2*

 13.20 DrKorbin
 19.51 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3*

 33.65 Maskow
 37.64 Anton Rostovikov
 39.44 Noahaha
 48.84 DrKorbin
 59.24 Jakube
 1:24.70 Mike Hughey
 1:55.03 NevinsCPH
 2:10.91 Mikel
 2:11.69 Ickathu

*4x4x4*

 3:51.06 DrKorbin
 15:24 Cubenovice
 DNF Noahaha (1/1)
 DNF Jakube (1/2)

*5x5x5*

13:43.19 DrKorbin
 DNF Jakube (0/2)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

29/32 = 26, 58:41.66 Maskow
22/26 = 18, 35:51.99 Jakube
17/18 = 16, 58:52 DrKorbin


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

*Week 2012-41:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, October 15, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-41:*


*2x2x2:*

R F' R' F R2 U F' U'
U2 F2 R U R' F U2 F U2
F R2 U2 F U F2 R U2 R'
U R' F2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R U'
F' U' R F' U' R2 F U
F U2 F' R U' F' U R2
F' U' F2 U' F2 R F R' F'
R' F R U F' R U R2
F2 R F' R2 F R U' R U
F U' R' F' R2 F' R2 U2
F2 R U2 R F R2 F2 U' R' U'
R' U R' F' R F R' U R'
U F U2 F R' F U' F
U F' U2 R' F U R' U F U'
U' R2 U F' U F2 R' F2
F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R'
F U' R2 U' F U F2
U F2 U R2 F' U R U' F2
F R' U F2 U F R' U' R'
R' U2 F2 R' U' F'

*3x3x3:*

B' R2 D2 R B U L U' L' F' B2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 B' U2
U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B L' B F L D2 R' D F D2
L2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L' F D B' L' B U L' R' F
U' D B2 D2 B' R D' F2 B L B' R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2
R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 U L B2 U2 R' D B D U2 F'
L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' R B U' B U2 L R F2
D2 F' D2 F D2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' B' L F' U' L2 U R2 B U'
R B2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 U2 L' B D' F2 R' U B L' D' B F'
B2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R' B' R2 B L D' U2 R' D2 B'
D2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 R F2 L B2 R2 F' U R2 F R D L U' B R2
F2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R' D' U2 F L2 U F' U2 R D
B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 F L D R2 B2 L' B F2 D2 L2 D
L U2 L B D' F' R2 B' U' D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R U2 L2
R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L' F D' B' D U F D R U2
F' U' L D2 F L2 F B L B L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 F L2
R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B' F' D' L R2 B' F R D B2
U B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F L' R' F' L B' D' B' U' B2 F2
F L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' D' B2 F
F' L D' R F L2 F2 D2 B' R' D' R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2
U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' F' R2 D L R2 F' D B D' R2 D

*4x4x4:*

B2 D Uw2 U' Fw' F Rw' U R D2 Uw' Rw2 F2 L' R' F' L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw' U L D Uw' B2 F2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw' R' Uw U' B2 Rw' R B'
Rw R' Uw' L Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F D Rw Fw' U' B' Fw F2 Uw' U2 F' L' F L2 Rw U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 U B' R Fw2 F' U2 B2 Fw F' L2 Uw' U'
D Uw' B F' L Rw D2 Uw' B2 Uw' U2 B' Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 F' U' L D' U' Rw R' B2 D2 Uw' L' R Fw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Rw D2 U L Uw2
D Uw U2 L2 R' F Uw' L' B' D' B' Fw2 D' L2 Rw' R B' F' D' B Fw F' L2 F' D Rw' Uw' Fw' D' Rw F' Uw2 L' Rw Uw' L2 Rw' R' F U
Fw Uw2 L' Uw Rw U2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 U L B2 Fw2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D Fw L' Uw' L F Rw Uw U Fw L' Rw' F L Rw' Fw' U
U' F2 D' Uw F2 D' Uw2 R2 B R2 Uw' F D' U2 L Rw' R' Fw' F' U' B D2 Uw Rw2 F L' Fw2 U2 F L2 Uw2 F2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw R2 U B2 L2
B2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 U2 F' D2 Uw R' F L' Rw' Uw R2 B' Uw' B2 L2 Fw F' L Uw Fw' D' L R D L2 Rw D' Uw' R B2 U' F' D F2 U2 R
Rw2 R D' F R2 F R F D' Uw F L' Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 U2 L' Rw' B' Fw' R2 Fw2 L' R Uw' U F2 Uw Rw B' L' F2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw R Uw B'

*5x5x5:*

B' Fw2 D' Dw' L U' Fw' F D' Dw Uw Lw Rw2 F' Rw F' D2 Dw Uw' U' Lw' U2 L Uw' Lw' Bw Lw2 Uw' Bw' F2 R' B2 Uw L' D2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw D' Lw Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 R2 Bw' Rw D' Bw' Uw' L Lw' B' Rw B F' L Bw2
Rw Fw2 D' Dw2 F' Rw' Fw' L' Fw2 L Fw2 R2 B Uw Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' L' Dw' B' U2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw' R2 Uw Bw Lw2 B' L2 R2 Uw' L2 B2 Dw' R' B L U L2 Rw2 U Lw2 Rw2 B R2 B' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 F' Uw
U2 F Rw2 D Uw R2 D' Lw' R B2 F' R' Uw B' Rw Dw2 F2 L' Fw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Rw R Fw2 F' R' Uw2 L B' L R' D2 L2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 L2 Bw2 D' L Lw F L' D2 Dw Uw' L2 B' Fw' D Dw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' U2 B' U' B Bw
Uw2 Rw' Dw B' Lw' R F R2 F L' R' B Lw' Rw2 R B' Bw L Rw B L Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' U Rw B2 F' R' B2 Dw' F Lw Rw' R Dw' Uw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 L Lw2 Uw Fw' Uw Rw B' R Fw' F' D2 R' Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 U' Lw'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' B' L R' U' B2 F2 L' U2
L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B R F' L' F' U' L' D R D
L2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' F' L R F' U' B L' F D'
L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R' D U R D2 R' B' R2 D' U2
L2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B F' D' U' B' D R F2 L B' L'
B' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 F L2 B' F D' L U B2 L2 R' F' U R F'
U' D F D B U R L D R' D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2
L' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U' F' R D L' B D' B2 L D U
R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B R2 D' L' D2 L D' L2 U R'
R2 U B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 R B' U2 L F L2 F2 D' U' L D'
D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B' D L F' L' R D2 B' U L2
D2 U2 F D2 U2 B' F' U2 F' R2 D2 U' B' U2 L2 F' L' B' F' U' F'
R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' U2 L R2 F2 D B' F U R B2 F' D B
F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D L R' F L' D2 F2 R' U
D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' L F' D B' U2 L B' D' U2
U R2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 L' D' R F' L2 B' D2 R' B' L'
L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 L' D F' D2 U L2 B' R' D B
F2 U' D F R' L' F U B' D' L B2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R'
B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 R U' F R F2 L2 D2 R F L2 D2
D L2 D2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L B U2 F2 D' U2 F R2 U
F' D F B2 D2 R' F' D2 R' F R2 U2 F U2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F'
D2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F D2 L2 F' U' F D L' U R' F U2 B' U
D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L F L2 R2 U' B2 L F2 L2
B F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 U' R' B2 U2 L' R F L2 U2 F2
U2 B' D2 B R2 F' L2 F R2 B2 L2 U R D B' R U B2 U2 R F2
D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R B' U2 B2 R2 U' F L D B R F2
F2 U2 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 B L2 F L U L D' B' R F2 L2 B F'
B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 U F D' U' F R2 D' R' B2 D2 L'
F' L2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F R F' D2 U F' D' R D' U2 L
U2 L2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L R D2 R' U F D2 L R D L U2 F U'
L2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D' L F R U R F' D' B2 D
R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B L' R F R' U R2 B F2 D
D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' U L' F2 D' F' R' D2 F2 L2
L' U2 F2 L U2 B2 L' R' D2 R F' U F L F R D2 F2 L2 R2
L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F D' L U R2 B R' D U2 F'
R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' D' L' U2 F R D L' D' R
F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 D U' L' U B F' L U F' L
B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R B' F2 L B' F' U L' U
F' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 L' D L F R D' F2 L2 F R2
D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L2 R' B2 D2 F U L' B' D R U'


----------



## Jakube (Oct 9, 2012)

*3BLD: 56.25*
1:07.74[30.30], 1:04.91[28.02], 1:09.64[29.43], DNF(1:11.86)[24.44], 1:06.72[28.93], 59.36[24.11], 1:05.19[29.94], *56.10*[23.41], 1:12.77[27.12], *55.39*[26.65], *53.65*[25.30], 1:25.98[29.65], DNF(56.02)[22.18], 1:16.89[32.39], *56.85*[27.57], *59.25*[26.20], DNF(46.63)[27.32], 1:02.68[31.22], 1:07.58[29.60], 1:05.39[25.36] 
_Great session!_

*4BLD: 4:49.84*
*4:46.26*[2:17.01], DNF(6:44.05)[3:50.37], *4:53.42*[2:19.90], 5:44.06[2:58.89], DNF(5:26.62)[2:48.55], 3xDNS

*5BLD: 10:35.41*
DNF(11:32.44)[6:02.36], DNF(12:53.28)[6:37.60] , *10:35.41*[5:29.11] , DNS

*Multi: 23/26 in 58:50.19[35:06.60]*
_Off by 5 edges, 3 corners, 5 edges and 5 corners_


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

*3BLD *:2:35.38[1:19.30], *1:51.70[53.39]*, DNF(2:00.64)[57.29], 2:16.10[54.90], 2:05.76[1:03.43], 2:07.51[55.37], DNF(2:15.20)[1:04.96], 2:23.29[1:22.73], 2:14.77[1:02.83], *1:44.75[40.51]*, *1:38.14[34.59]*, DNF(2:26.46)[1:00.36], DNF(2:45.22)[1:16.13], 2:19.41[48.18], *1:46.05[52.04]*, *1:48.99[43.45]*, 1:58.80[51.88], DNF(2:13.98)[55.28], 1:55.99[52.73], DNF(1:42.27)[41.34]

Accuracy : 14/20 = 70%
Mean = 1:45.93

*4BLD *: 8:08.44[4:14.09], 9:25.15[5:10.05], 9:11.35[5:21.28], DNF(7:38.76)[3:38.81], DNF(9:16.14)[4:09.86], *7:56.10[3:57.64]*,DNF(7:09.95)[4:23.17], *7:20.26[3:19.10]*

Accuracy : 5/8 = 62.5%
Mean of best 2 = 7:38.18


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 10, 2012)

BLD5 *9:14.31*, acc: 2/4

DNF(9:15.21)[4:16.96] (2x2 wings), 10:19.42[4:35.37], DNF(10:00.99)[4:41.73] (2 t-centers), *9:14.31[4:29.75]*

I wish good luck to everyone attending Euro!


----------



## Maskow (Oct 10, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 33.12



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session mean:* 38.36

*Memo time avg:* 12.62
*Solve time avg:* 25.74

*1. 37.38 (13.67)*
2. 39.07 (12.16)
3. 42.59 (12.02)
4. 40.07 (11.40)
5. DNF
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. 39.33 (14.14)
9. 39.29 (12.79)
10. 46.79 (12.58)
*11. 28.17 (10.18)*
12. DNF
13. 38.86 (11.64)
14. 42.85 (14.40)
15. 39.28 (13.18)
*16. 36.13 (12.28)
17. 34.10 (12.68)*
18. 39.83 (13.04)
19. 40.21 (14.65)
*20. 29.83 (11.08)*


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 10, 2012)

3x3 BLD:
1. 6:14.90
2. DNF(7:15.34)
3. DNF(8:12.71)
4. (8:02.15)
5. DNF(7:16.22)
6. DNF(6:43.40) Stopped when I did something wrong in a Y-perm without being sure of exactly what.
7. DNF(10:08.02)
8. DNF(8:55.60)
9. DNF(8:18.80)
10. DNF(9:37.53)
11. DNF(5:49.56)
12. DNF(8:37.41)
13. 6:40.90
14. DNF(7:59.88)
15. DNF(9:02.59)
16. 7:35.22
17. 7:01.93
18. DNF(10:01.96)
19. DNF(10:44.51)
20. 7:37.28

Mean: 7:02.05

Started with my 4th best time ever, then the DNFs came 
My accuracy is usually around 40-50%, so this wasn't good at all. It might have something to do with that I have never done as many as 10 BLD solves in one day.

---------------------------
Edit:
Did the rest of the solves today. The accuracy were better and im allmost statisfied with the result. Sub 7 next time!


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 12, 2012)

3BLD: 2:25.07

acc: 5/13

*2:25.43*, DNF(2:35.67), DNF(2:39.06), DNF(2:59.83), *1:55.90, 3:21.75+*, DNF(1:59.29), DNF(2:08.74), DNF(1:58.37), DNF(2:08.94), *2:28.48, *DNF(3:33.33), *1:53.78*

Wish me luck at CSP tomorrow!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 14, 2012)

*1:59.14*
8/20
Week 2012-41
3BLD
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:03.43*, *2:06.80*, 2:09.56, DNF, DNF, *1:48.03*, DNF, DNF, 2:11.16, *2:06.65*, 3:18.16, DNF, *1:50.81*, DNF, DNF

SUB-2!!!!! 
The 1:48 is my new PB. Accuracy wasn't as good because I am trying out Noahaha's memo system with audio edges. It is hard for me to transition between edges and corners in execution.


----------



## Martial (Oct 14, 2012)

3BLD

1. DNF(56.52)[20.68]
2. 1:04.43[26.54]
3. *58.54[17.57]*
4. 1:11.86[20.09]
5. DNF(1:18.62)[29.06]
6. DNF(55.34)[15.78]
7. DNF(59.65)[19.85]
8. DNF(56.88)[24.04]
9. 1:04.57[18.10]
10. *52.34[15.05]*
11. DNF(1:21.79)[27.27]
12. DNF(1:03.54)[25.42]
13. *51.03[17.82]*
14. 1:00.97[21.02]
15. *55.40[21.52]*
16. DNF(1:04.71)[22.46]
17. DNF(1:14.32)[26.78]
18. DNF(54.89)[21.50]
19. 1:12.55[21.42]
20. *48.11[17.93]*

=> 53.08
10/20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

*2x2x2 BLD: 23.02*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 19.40
*23.28, 25.55, 19.40, 23.16, 23.69*
Comment: No time this week, but I wanted to still have some results, so I just did 5. Very nice result for me, considering that.

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.53*
Accuracy: 9/10
Best single: 1:09.40
1:36.79, DNF [1:17.11, 2E], 1:47.30, 2:01.67, *1:29.80*, *1:11.36*, 1:31.58, *1:27.11*, *1:19.96*, *1:09.40*
Comment: Again, not enough time for a proper attempt. I was going to just do 5, but that would have been a terrible result, so I kept going to 10. That came out much better. 

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2012)

*3x3 bld = 1:19.92* (12/20)


Spoiler



01:38.06	51	0
*01:10.00	25	0*
*01:25.08* 41	0
01:52.92	45	5
*01:29.86* 33	0
01:41.85	38	3
02:07.41	52	1
01:50.66	57	0
01:41.56	34	0
*01:16.42* 26	0
01:28.41	23	2
01:51.87	43	1
01:33.73	40	0
01:31.76	43	0
01:25.33	33	2
01:44.39	48	0
*01:18.25	*31	0
01:44.08	57	0
02:31.40	87	1
02:00.00	30	5


*5x5 bld = DNF* (0/1)


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 17, 2012)

3BLD: *40.43*
43.23, DNF(47.52), *42.26*, *42.67*, 43.35, DNF(50.87), DNF(50.45), DNF(42.73), DNF(49.55), DNF(43.46), *36.99*, 53.15, 46.63, DNF(58.97), 43.98, 45.54, *40.47*, 43.60, 48.56, *39.75* meh

number of times: 13/20
best time: 36.99
worst time: 53.15

current mo3: 43.97 (σ = 4.42)
best mo3: 42.76 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5: 43.20 (σ = 2.56)
best avg5: 43.08 (σ = 0.36)


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Oct 17, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 37.04*
41.78, 54.73, *40.63*, *41.25*, *37.42*, 41.94, 46.22, DNF(44.97), DNF(42.86), 42.49, *33.48*, 53.76, 47.00, DNF(46.64), 49.40, 1:08.30, DNF(45.65), 44.24, DNF(41.55), *32.43*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-41:*

*2x2x2*

 23.02 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3*

 33.12 Maskow
 37.04 Anton Rostovikov
 40.43 Noahaha
 53.08 Martial
 56.25 Jakube
 1:19.53 Mike Hughey
 1:19.92 MatsBergsten
 1:45.93 NevinsCPH
 1:59.14 Mikel
 2:25.07 Ickathu
 7:02.05 PianoCube

*4x4x4*

 4:49.84 Jakube
 7:38.18 NevinsCPH

*5x5x5*

 9:14.31 DrKorbin
10:35.41 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

23/26 = 20, 58:50.19 Jakube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2012)

*Week 2012-42:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, October 22, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-42:*


*2x2x2:*

F2 R2 F U F' U2 F' U
R U2 F U' R2 U F R'
F' R F2 R U R U2 R2 U'
U R' U' F2 U2 R F'
F2 R' F U' F U' F2 R2 U2
R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U R U'
U' R' F2 U2 R F U' F2
R U2 F2 U' F U2 F R2 F
U2 F2 R' F U F2 R' F'
U F2 R2 U F U' R2 F2 U'
R2 F R' U F2 U F R'
U F' U2 R U R F2 R' U'
F2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U' F
R U' R' U R2 U' F2 R2
F R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R F U'
F' R F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U R
F2 U2 R U R U2 F' U R U'
F' R' F R2 U2 F U2 F U'
R F' R2 U F2 U' F U' R'

*3x3x3:*

B2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 R' U' F' L2 R D U' B2 L' F'
B2 R B2 F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B' U F' L' B2 L U2 B D' F'
D F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U F D2 L B U2 L2 R D U' B'
U2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 F L2 R2 F' L2 D L' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F
D R2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' L' B' L' F D F2 U' F2 L2 B2
B2 U2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R' D L2 D' L' U' F R2 F'
U' L2 F L2 F2 D' L' U' F U2 R' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 F2
F' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B D2 L' B U' F R2 B' R' D R' D
F L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R' D F2 D' R2 F' D R U' F
F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D' R' D' B L U2 B U' L2 F'
B2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' U' L D' F L D B2 F'
B' D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 R D B U2 B F U' B' L F
U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D U R' B' L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L' B'
R2 L2 F D' B R' F2 D B' U B2 L D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2
F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 R' B2 R' F L' U' B D2 R2 D' R' U B
D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' D F2 U' R' F2 R' D' L'
U2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 L' D' B D2 R' B L' D R F2
B' U' R L2 U' D2 R2 F2 B' U' F2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2
U2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B L2 R2 U2 L' B' D R' U' F' L R U2 R'
U F L' U D2 B' U2 F D B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 D2 R

*4x4x4:*

D2 U' Rw D Uw2 L2 B Fw' R D Uw U2 B Fw2 F' L' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' F D Uw2 U' Fw2 D L' Uw' B' D' Fw' Rw R2 F R F' L2 Rw' U'
B2 U' R' Fw2 U' Rw' R Fw' Uw' L Uw Rw Uw F' U' Fw2 Uw' U' B Fw' L' Rw2 U' F' R' U B2 Fw2 D Rw' B2 R' B2 Uw' L B' L Rw B R2
Fw' D2 Uw U' R2 Uw' U2 L2 U2 R' B' Rw R' U Fw F' R2 B2 Rw R' D2 U2 L' U2 Rw' Fw D' B2 F2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw' R' D2 L' D F D Rw2
F' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' L2 Uw Rw B2 L' F U2 Fw' Rw' B L B' F' D' U2 Fw U2 B D2 Uw F L' Rw U L R B F Uw Rw B F'
L' Rw' D' U B' Fw' D2 Uw' U2 L2 F D2 Uw Fw Uw' F2 Uw B2 Uw' U' L B' Uw' Fw Rw D2 Rw2 F R' D Uw U' B Fw' F R' B' L B Fw'
F2 D' R B2 F' Uw Rw D2 U Rw F' R Uw U' Fw U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R B Fw2 Rw' R B U2 Fw2 F2 Rw U B Fw Uw2 U' B' R
L' F' D Fw2 D2 B Rw2 D B' Rw2 Uw B' F Rw B Rw B2 F L' Fw2 R2 F2 D L Uw2 U' R2 B' F R B' Fw D2 Fw2 R' D U B L Rw2
Uw Rw2 U' F' Rw' Fw D Fw2 F D2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw B L' U L2 F D Uw2 U2 L' R D2 Uw' L' D2 Uw2 L' R' U R D2 U' L2 D Rw' R U2

*5x5x5:*

L R' Dw2 B2 Bw2 F' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw L Dw' B2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw B2 Bw2 L Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw' F2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' B' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 U Lw Rw R2 B' R2 U L2 Rw Bw L' Bw D Uw2 Rw2 Uw U' L Lw' R2
Dw Lw2 Dw' F Dw Uw2 B2 F R' D Fw' F' Rw D2 Dw R D' Lw' Bw' D Rw' B U Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Fw Dw' Fw2 R Bw F2 D' U L2 Lw Rw' R2 Bw' Fw F D Dw Uw F2 Dw2 F2 Dw Rw2 B F2 L2 Lw2 U' R D' Uw2 Fw'
Lw2 Dw Lw' R2 Bw' F Dw F' U' Rw R Dw2 Fw D Uw' Lw' R Uw' U' Rw Bw' Dw2 B Fw2 Rw F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' L B Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 R Uw R2 B Rw' F2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 Dw' L' Fw L2 Lw2 R Fw2 F Rw' Bw' Dw2 L' Uw' Bw2
Dw2 U2 B' Fw L' Bw2 R2 U2 Lw Fw F' R' Fw2 L2 F2 L Lw F D2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 U2 Fw D' Uw2 Rw' R' Uw Fw2 Lw' B Uw F Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 Bw' D' B' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Uw L2 Dw2 B' Dw' R' F2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D F' D2 L R U' F D2 B2 R B'
F2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2 B2 U' F' L R' D' R'
U2 L2 B2 D L2 D B2 D2 U L2 U' L D' F U' B' R' D' R F2
D B D2 B L' B U R' D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 B U2
R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 R B' F' R2 B' L' F2 U' B
D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R F2 D' B' D U' F L B R2
R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F L2 R2 D' L' B' F' D F
R' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 L U2 L U2 B D2 L2 U' B2 D L F' R U2
D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B R2 F D' F U F R D2
L D F D' R' U R U' L' U2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2
F B' R' F2 D' B' D2 R D' F2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2
B2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U' L' R' F2 D F' L B U' F'
D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' R2 D2 L R2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R D2 L2
B' F' L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R' D B' R' U R' B' L' R'
B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U L' U L2 F D U2 L' B L2
F' R B U D' F' B2 R' D L' U2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B'
U' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' L U R2 B L2 D B2 D R'
F D2 U2 B F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L D2 B2 R' D R U R2 F'
L' F2 R D2 R D2 B2 L' R2 D2 R U L D' B2 F L B' R' D R'
B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 L D2 R D2 U' F' D2 L2 D B' U2 B L2 R' F2
F B' U D' B U R D2 L' B R2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2
B2 D B2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B D L D R B2 D R2 B' L' U'
B' F' D2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' L2 R' U' F R D2 U R2
D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' D R B F L R F R F'
L F' D F2 B' R2 D' L U R U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L D' U' L' R U' B L2 B2
B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R' F' L2 R' U' F' R2 F' R' U2
B' D' R D2 B' U' B R' D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L U2
D2 L' R' F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' B' R F2 R' U2 F' R B D' U
L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F2 D2 R U' F2 L D2 U2 F' U' B2 U'
D2 B D2 B D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 L D F L2 R D' B2 D B D'
F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L R F2 R D2 U F R2 U2 F' U B2 L D B'
F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 B2 U L' B U2 B D2 L2
R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 R F2 R B' D
F2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' U' L B2 F D' B F L R2
F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D' U L U L2 D F' U L F2
L B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 L' D' F D' B R' B'
R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R' D2 R F U2 R' B' U' B' U
U' B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R' D U R' F L B' F2 D L2 R
L' F R2 F' U F' D' L' F' R2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 L2


----------



## Maskow (Oct 19, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 33.27



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 12/20
*Session mean:* 36.65

*Memo time avg:* 12.34
*Solve time avg:* 24.31

1. 35.95 (11.43)
2. DNF
*3. 33.70 (9.76)*
4. DNF
5. 41.17 (11.31)
6. 37.58 (12.06)
*7. 35.84 (12.42)*
8. DNF
*9. 31.12 (11.36)*
10. DNF
11. DNF
*12. 35.37 (12.72)*
13. 37.43 (13.89)
14. DNF
15. 40.67 (13.37)
16. 41.33 (15.72)
*17. 30.30 (10.91)*
18. DNF
19. 39.32 (13.08)
20. DNF



*MBLD:*


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Oct 20, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 37.68*
*37.48*, DNF, 44.42, *35.94*, 41.27, DNF, *38.24*, DNF, DNF, 46.94, 53.56, DNF, 41.39, DNF, 49.68, 44.14, *39.59*, 42.97, DNF, *37.14*


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 21, 2012)

BLD2 *12.96*, acc: 16/20

DNF, 14.11, *13.91*, *12.81*, 15.82, *13.86*, 16.97, 24.52, DNF, *10.48*, 15.24, *13.72*, 18.34, 19.77, 16.13, 23.56, DNF, 18.64, DNF, 28.48

===========

BLD3 *44.53*, acc: 14/20

*41.65*, *46.14*, 1:03.05, 1:04.90, DNF, 49.64, *40.44*, DNF, *46.72*, 1:28.39, DNF, *47.72*, 59.25, 54.12, 59.16, DNF, DNF, 1:17.74, DNF, 1:00.04

===========

BLD4 *3:45.97*, acc: 4/8

DNF, DNF, 4:34.11[2:25.86], DNF, *3:26.73[1:29.87]*, *4:05.21[1:56.57]*, DNF, 4:21.64[2:03.06]

5 - PB! (Beat previous PB by 20 seconds)
The scramble is a bit lucky (11 words in wings, 7 in centers).

===========

BLD5 *10:02.65*, acc: 1/4

DNF, DNF, DNF, *10:02.65[4:20.92]*

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3 BLD
*1:42.26*
Week 2012-42
(8/20)
2:09.50, 2:11.18, DNF, *2:01.13*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:01.34, DNF, *1:41.52*, *1:24.19*, DNF, *1:56.97*, *1:27.47*

Accuracy was horrible.
1:24.19 is a new Personal Best!
I had so many sub 1:50 DNF's off by 2 edges 

5x5 BLD
*DNF*
DNF [26:37.06, 2+, 3W], DNF [28:55.04, 2 middle edges]


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2012)

4x4x4 BLD: DNF (2 centers, 15:06.40), DNF (3 centers, 15:38.47)

1: should have been PB... memo and recall OK but somehow executed IS instead of TS
2: some silly execution mistake again


----------



## Martial (Oct 22, 2012)

DNF(42.30)[20.86], *59.82[16.06]*, DNF(1:12.81)[21.60], *1:05.05[23.99]*, DNF(1:15.93)[23.87]

DNF(1:25.71)[24.73], 1:12.14[24.07], DNF(1:29.66)[28.71], DNF(1:00.58)[17.21], DNF(48.20)[24.34]

DNF(1:14.72)[18.87], DNF(1:11.52)[20.81], DNF(1:06.13)[17.42], *55.44[19.98]*, 1:16.82[23.23]

DNF(1:00.30)[23.60], *53.95[14.90]*, DNF(56.74)[25.72], DNF(56.05)[17.05], *54.56[14.07]*


=> 57.76
7/20


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 22, 2012)

3bld: 6:39.78
7:02.38, DNF, DNF, 7:31.69, DNF, DNF, 6:54.84, 8:21.99, 6:34.14, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 10:13.09, DNF, 5:15.87, DNF, DNF, DNF

23 seconds faster and one success more than last time. I guess learning M2 and practise more was a good idea.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 24, 2012)

DNF(52.91), *41.78*, 51.80,* 40.78*, DNF(48.62), DNF(51.57), *40.69*, DNF(1:00.04), 43.50, DNF(54.61), DNF(43.48), DNF(50.21), 50.27, DNF(49.30), DNF(37.79), 50.05, *39.76*, 56.32, 45.10, *41.33* = *40.87*

Did anyone else think those scrambles seemed really difficult?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-42:*

*2x2x2*

 12.96 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 33.27 Maskow
 37.68 Anton Rostovikov
 40.87 Noahaha
 44.53 DrKorbin
 57.76 Martial
 1:42.26 Mikel
 6:39.78 PianoCube

*4x4x4*

 3:45.97 DrKorbin
 DNF Cubenovice (0/2)

*5x5x5*

10:02.65 DrKorbin
 DNF Mikel (0/2)

Sorry I didn't have time to participate this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2012)

*Week 2012-43:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, October 29, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-43:*


*2x2x2:*

R' U R F' U' F' U R2 U2
R2 U R' U F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
R' U R2 U2 F R' F R2 U2
U' R' U2 F' R F U' R F2
F2 R F U2 F U2 F U R
F' R' F' U2 R U' F2
U' R U' F' R2 U R'
U R' F' R' F' U' R2
F2 R2 F' R' U R' U R2 F2
U' F2 U' R' U2 R F' U2 R2
F' R F U2 F R U'
R F R' U F' R U' R F U2
U' R F' U2 F U2 F2 U' R'
R2 U F' U R2 U R' U2 F'
U' F R2 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U'
R2 F2 U F U' F U2 F2 R'
R U F2 U F' U' R U R U'
F R2 F R U' F2 R U
U' F R' F' U' R2 U' R' U
U R F R2 U2 F' U F'

*3x3x3:*

F2 R U2 L R2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B' L R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B
F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 U R' F D2 L2 R B D' R2 U2
F' R' U B' D2 L' F2 B2 U L2 B' R2 F2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2
R2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F' U F D R B2 U' F' R2 B2 D
B U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' F L U B F L2 D' B2
U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R' D2 F L' D' R2 B2 R' F' U'
R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 D F2 D' F U F D2 L'
B2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F D2 F R D2 B R U B' L B2 D' B
R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' D2 R B' L' R' F R' U F
L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 D' U B2 L2 R' F' D2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F2
D' R2 L U' F' R' L2 B' R B' D B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2
L2 F U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L U' R' B' U B2 R B D'
L2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 D R2 B2 U L R2 U B2 F'
L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L B2 F2 D2 F U B R' D'
D2 B' L2 B F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D' R B2 D U2 L2 B2
F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R' B D' B' L2 B' F' L2 U' R
U F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U B R' D' U2 R U L' R2 U2 F
F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D F' R' D2 R' U B D' L' F R'
F' D F2 B U' F' R D R F L2 U2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2
D2 B L2 D2 L2 B R2 B F D2 F L U R' F L' D' U R2 U2 L

*4x4x4:*

R B2 Rw' R' D2 R2 D' Rw' R' Uw' B' Fw L2 R' B2 Rw Fw U2 L B D2 U R' D Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 U' L2 F2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw U2 B' Fw' Rw2 Fw
L' F D2 R U L D Uw2 R' B2 Rw' D L Fw' R Fw F2 R' B2 Fw' L Rw' R Fw' L2 D' U2 F D' Rw' Uw' U Rw' U B' Fw' F2 L' D2 Rw2
B2 Rw Fw2 R2 B Rw' R F2 L2 D' U R Fw' U' R' B Rw' D Fw R F2 D2 B U L' R2 B' Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 L2 B Fw D2 Uw2 B' F D2 F2
D' B Fw' Uw2 U' B Fw' D L' Uw U2 L Rw' D Rw' R2 B2 F' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 D Uw2 B F2 D' Uw L Uw' U' L2 B' L' F' L' U2 R2
F' D' Rw' B' F' R2 B Fw' U' F Rw' Uw L B U2 L2 Rw R' D' Fw D2 Uw R' B R U2 B F R2 Uw2 Fw F L F' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B U
D2 U Rw2 R Fw' Rw' B2 F2 D2 Uw' R D' Fw' L' U2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 Rw2 F2 L' R F' R' B2 F Rw' Uw' Fw D' U2 B2 Rw' B' F Rw F' R
F2 L2 Uw2 B' U2 R2 Uw' B2 R2 B Fw D2 L2 U2 Rw2 R Fw F' U Fw L' R Uw L2 B2 F L Uw Rw Uw' B' L' Rw' Uw2 B' L2 U' F2 D U2
U B Fw2 F' D R2 F Rw' D' U Fw Rw2 R' D2 L2 Rw' B2 R Uw Rw R F' U L2 Rw' F R B' F' D' R U Rw D U2 Rw R' Uw2 L2 Uw2

*5x5x5:*

Lw2 D Lw2 Fw2 Dw' F' Rw2 Bw D' Dw' B2 Bw2 U' L' Lw F Rw' Fw R2 D' Fw' L' Lw' B2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw' U2 Fw F D B D2 L' Fw Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw Fw R2 B' Bw D' Lw2 B Bw L2 Rw2 R Uw F2 Lw' Fw2 L Rw U'
Dw Bw2 U F Lw' R D' Lw Fw F Rw2 B' R2 Bw2 F2 U L2 Uw' Bw Fw' Uw2 Bw' Rw R2 Bw Fw L' Uw B2 Rw2 B2 F' D2 B2 Bw F' D' Bw R2 B Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 R Dw2 Lw D2 U' Lw2 Dw' R2 D B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' D
D2 U L Uw2 U' B2 Uw Bw' Lw' F2 D' Uw Fw2 U Bw2 D2 L' B Uw' Bw R2 B Bw L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw L2 Lw B U Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U B2 Lw Rw' F' Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw B' Lw R2 D Rw' Uw U' R2 Fw F2 Dw2 B2
D2 B2 L Bw2 U B2 Fw2 D B' Bw Uw2 L' B' L Lw B2 F2 Uw B2 Uw2 L' D' B2 Fw Rw2 Uw U L' Dw' U B2 Rw B2 Uw2 B Fw2 R' D2 Lw' R' Dw L Bw' Lw2 Bw2 D' R Bw' Dw2 Lw R D B L' Bw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 Bw

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U L' D2 B U2 F2 U
R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R U2 L' D L B' R' D2 F L
D B2 R' B2 R F' B L' U D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D2 B D2
D F' D R D F B' L U F' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' D F2
D' B2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F R' B' R' D' U2 L R F2 U
L B U' R D B U R U L D2 R B2 R2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 D2
F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L B' R2 U2 R D' F2 U F
R2 U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B R' D' L' D L B' L' F D'
D2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 R' D' U2 F U2 R U B2 L D
D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' D' R' B' U2 R2 D' B2 L' F
D2 B D' L U2 F' L D L B' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' L' U2 L' U2 D2 L
U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D' U2 R' F L2 B' D L R' B2
F2 R2 B2 D U F2 L2 D L2 D' R D U2 L' B D' F D F2 D2
U2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 L2 R' U' B U2 L2 F2 R2 U L U'
B2 R F2 D2 B' L' U B L' D2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B U2
B D2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 U L' D' R2 F' U F U2 F U
D' F' B2 D' B R' U2 B' U F2 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 B D2 R2 B2
B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L' R D L B' L2 B F'
D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 L D2 R U B' F' R' F2 U2 B'
U2 B2 D' R2 U' B' L2 D2 R B' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D'
U L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 F' R' F2 U2 F2 D
D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U R' U F D L2 B2 L R' D B U
L2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F D2 B2 U' R D L R U B' R
D2 F' R D2 B R2 L D R L U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 B2 D2 R2
L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R U2 F' L2 B' D L2 B2 L' F'
R2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 R' F2 R D F' D2 R B' R' F2
B2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 B D' L' R' U R2 B' D2 U B
F R U L2 F R L F' D2 L F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2
F2 L B2 L R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L F L2 R U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 L2
U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B' U2 F' U L D B' F' U' L F2
D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 F D L F2 D R2 B' F' D
L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' B' L U2 R D U2 L D' R2
R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R B' U2 L B2 D F R' D' B'
U2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 L2 R' D R' D' U' R D U2 F U2 F
B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R D2 F' L' D' L2 B2 F' L2
D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F' R' B' U2 B U' R' D F2 U
U L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 F R D2 U2 B' D' B' L2 U R'
F' B2 D2 R U2 D2 B' R U L2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2
L2 D F2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 F R' U2 F U
L R U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 U2 F' L' B D' U2 F2 U' B' L' B2


----------



## vd (Oct 25, 2012)

56.07, DNF, *52.20*, DNF, DNF, *44.32*, *46.50*, DNF, DNF, 1:21.53, *45.09*, 56.58, DNF, 1:01.05, *55.61*, DNF, 1:04.98, DNF, DNF, DNF = 48.74


----------



## Maskow (Oct 25, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 34.03



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 13/20
*Session mean:* 37.05

*Memo time avg:* 12.35
*Solve time avg:* 24.70

*1. 33.11 (9.61)*
2. 37.19 (13.15)
3. 36.76 (13.91)
4. 40.15 (13.03)
5. 40.28 (11.92)
6. 41.93 (11.45)
*7. 33.94 (13.36)*
8. 36.49 (12.45)
9. DNF
10. DNF
*11. 31.82 (11.74)*
*12. 35.77 (12.00)*
13. DNF
14. 42.00 (12.65)
15. 36.66 (13.42)
16. DNF
17. DNF
18. DNF
*19. 35.49 (11.83)*
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## mycube (Oct 25, 2012)

Multi-BLD: 2/6 in 40:20.51
1x 2 flipped edges
1x 2 flipped corners
2x forgot one or more edges

Goal: 10/10 let's see how long i need. i allways take one cube more when i got the lower number. my pb is 5/5 in 32:38 or something

i know my result isn't that good at the moment but i am working on it


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2012)

*4x4x4:* 17:37.38, DNF (14:06.96), DNF (13:53.63), 18:46.25
Accuracy: 2/4

1 success
2 off by 3 centers
3 off by 2-twist and 2 centers
4 success, despite the time still happy, memo mistake and wouldn't stick but managed to pull through


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 28, 2012)

Accuracy: 1/14
Mean: DNF
DNF(2:22.95), DNF(2:47.16), DNF(2:21.15), DNF(2:04.06), DNF(2:38.15), DNF(1:54.64), DNF(1:58.89), DNF(1:46.94), DNF(3:36.84), DNF(2:07.73), DNF(1:51.71), 2:06.23, DNF(5:09.99), DNF(2:37.07)

seriously, what the heck is wrong with my blind?
All of today's solves were closer than yesterdays, and I told myself that if I was gonna be DNFing anyway, they may as well be good times incase I do succeed, so all but one is sub 2:10.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 28, 2012)

BLD2 *14.87*, acc: 17/20

17.11, DNF, DNF, DNF, *15.16*, 30.04, 16.84, 20.10, 19.20, 18.78, 16.12, 30.62, *13.42*, 32.31, *15.64*, 17.55, 19.71, 15.70, *15.40*, *14.75*

===========

BLD3 *46.81*, acc: 11/20

*51.70*, 1:00.15, 1:09.12, DNF, DNF, *44.54*, DNF, *45.41*, 1:28.17, DNF, *52.95*, 57.61, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:06.83, 1:00.37, *39.44*, DNF

Starting to use new method of memorization. Times and accuracy are bad, but I hope it will be repaid.

===========

BLD4 *3:54.14*, acc: 4/8

DNF, *3:54.65[1:44.33]*, *3:53.62[1:53.60]*, 5:24.96[2:49.53], DNF, 4:43.63[1:45.76], DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

DNF, DNF, 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 28, 2012)

3BLD: 5:54.77
Accuracy: 6/20


Spoiler



*5:41.16*
*4:58.33*
*6:46.81*
DNF (8:50.55)
DNF (6.49.28) forgot to do M2 on parity fix, so the cube was just an M2 from being solved
*5:19.25*
DNF (8:01.91)
DNF (8:28.21)
DNF (6:30.47) didn’t see a flipped edge
DNF (6:18.35) forgot flipped edge
DNF (7:01.23)
DNF (6:51.81)
DNF (6:46.32)
DNF (7:43.18)
*6:48.32*
DNF (5:55.66)
8:35.72
DNF (6:45.41)
DNF (5:19.67)
DNF (6:38.87)


My times have improved with over a minute in the last two weeks, and thats good, accuracy however, have not.
So many DNFs


----------



## Mikel (Oct 29, 2012)

3x3 BLD
*1:35.02*
2012-43
(9/20)
DNF, 1:57.69, *1:35.97*, DNF, 2:05.08, *1:49.91+*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:15.81*, 2:04.84, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:53.02, *1:24.50*, *1:48.91*, DNF

5x5 BLD
*DNF* 
DNF [22:23.95, 4W], DNF [26:52.04, 2+]


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Oct 29, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 39.31*
Accuracy: 17/20
Session mean: 42.96
*40.33*, 42.57, *37.87*, 48.80, DNF(40.17), 44.04, *38.88*, 48.40, DNF(45.79), 48.10, *40.05*, 45.30, DNF(49.35), 43.08, 40.50, 43.10, 44.22, 43.09, *39.42*, 42.51
Several days ago I have totally changed my memory system, and I'm not used with it yet. But nevertheless, I think, this session mean is my best one in blindfolded race ever. So I don't know what to think. I guess, this system is much more consistent than my previous one (here I didn't have 50+ solves at all, even DNFs were not so bad), and maybe it is harder to get good singles. Well, I will continue trying it, so I will see.


----------



## Martial (Oct 29, 2012)

*3BLD*
*41.59[14.40]*, DNF(56.08)[17.73], *58.68[18.46]*, DNF(39.94)[24.18], DNF(1:03.08)[18.75]

*50.66[19.12]*, *49.57[14.64]*, *51.34[17.09]*, DNF(32.09)[20.06], DNF(1:09.26)[20.72]

DNF(44.76[16.11]), DNF(39.01)[15.38], DNF(1:02.68)[22.18], DNF(1:15.30)[17.66], DNF(57.23)[18.23]

DNF(49.07)[21.70], DNF(40.29)[22.37], DNF(1:02.30)[14.14], 59.04[17.46], DNF(57.98)[20.42]

=>50.37
6/20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:10.84*
Accuracy: 18/20
Best single: 1:00.79
*1:00.79*, 1:24.55, 1:44.99, 1:30.18, 1:31.73, 1:37.65, 1:34.10, *1:10.74*, DNF [1:45.36, 2C], 1:45.62, 1:16.60, *1:14.92*, 1:25.53, 1:30.90, *1:12.76*, DNF [2:21.43, 4C 4E], 1:38.79, *1:14.99*, 1:18.86, 1:36.42
Comment: I didn't really have time for this this week, but I decided to do it anyway because I'm so out of practice. Not a bad result, considering!

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-43:*

*2x2x2*

 14.87 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 34.03 Maskow
 39.31 Anton Rostovikov
 46.81 DrKorbin
 48.74 vd
 50.37 Martial
 1:10.84 Mike Hughey
 1:35.02 Mikel
 5:54.77 PianoCube
 DNF Ickathu (1/14)

*4x4x4*

 3:54.14 DrKorbin
17:37.38 Cubenovice

*5x5x5*

 DNF DrKorbin (0/2)
 DNF Mikel (0/2)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 2/ 6 = DNF, 40:20.51 mycube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

*Week 2012-44:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, November 5, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-44:*


*2x2x2:*

F R2 U2 F U' F2 U2
R F U' F U' R F' R2 F U'
R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F2 U R
U R2 U F' U F' R U R2 U2
R F2 U' F R' F R2
R' U' F U' F R' U F' R2 U
R2 U2 R' U' F R' U R' U'
R' F' U F2 R2 U2 F' R'
U R' U' R2 U' F R' U2
U F' R2 F R U' F U2 F' U2
F' R F U2 F U R U2 F' U'
U2 F U F' U2 F' R F2
F' U2 R U' F2 U' F U
R U2 R' F' U R F' R2 U'
F R2 U' F2 U R U2 F' R2
R2 U' F U' R F2 U2 R' U'
U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 F U2 R
F U' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 U'
F' R2 F U' R' F2 R2 U R'
R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U2 R

*3x3x3:*

F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 U F' D U' F' D L2 R' B' L U2
B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' L' D2 B' R' D R' D' F D2 B'
U' D' R' U L U2 D F R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F L2 F' B'
U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L F U2 B F' L' F' R F2 U' L2
D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F' R' F2 D R2 B' D' L2 R2 B
L D' F' U2 F' U B' L F' R U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L
L F2 L B2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 U' R B' L' D F' D2 B U F'
F' D2 B2 U L' D F U2 B' D2 L' F2 R B2 L U2 B2 D2 L D2
D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 U' R' F' D R D2 F D' L F'
B' L2 B' D2 L B2 R' U' D' B' L' D2 R U2 B2 R F2 D2 B2
L2 D R' F' L F2 B' L' D' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2
R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D U2 B U' F' L' D' R D
F' D F' L' F U R B' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 L2
B U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 F2 R' D' U R2 F R' B' F2 R' F
B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' B' U' B' R B' F' L2 D' R'
R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L D2 R' D U' R' B2 F D2 L'
B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L2 D' L B U2 B U' B2 F
B2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 L D2 R' F' R2 U R B' D B'
D L2 B' D2 F' D' L' U R F L2 D F2 D F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2
B2 U L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 B L D' B2 F2

*4x4x4:*

L U2 B2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' R F2 L' Fw F' Uw' U L2 F2 R2 U R' B2 L Rw R' D2 Uw R' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw2 B Uw' Fw' Uw B
Fw' Uw2 R B2 U B F2 D' U' F U2 Fw R' B' D2 F2 U' B' F2 D2 U L2 B Uw2 R' U2 B2 U Fw2 D' Fw R2 B F L B' D' Uw' Fw2 D2
F' Rw Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 U' B' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw R2 D' B' F' R2 D' Uw' L2 Rw' F' L Uw' F2 L D' L2 D' F2 L Rw R Uw' R' U B Uw B
Rw' B F2 R B' R' U' F' D2 F R' U2 Rw' U' B Uw B F Uw' L' D U' Rw' F R Uw2 Rw F' Uw Fw2 F L' Fw Uw' B2 Fw' F2 D Uw' R2
F' U' B2 L Fw F Rw' R' F' R B D' R' Uw R2 F' D L' D2 Fw2 Uw B' U Fw2 Uw Fw2 L' B U2 B' Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 U Rw R Uw2 U
B' Fw2 L U' L U2 R Fw' F2 D B2 L' Rw' B' Rw' D2 B2 L U Fw2 L2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U R' D' R' D' Rw B' D2 Fw F D
Rw R2 Uw' L' B2 Fw' Uw' B' L2 D2 Fw Uw2 B2 Fw L R' U Rw' U B' F2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw U B F2 Rw2 R2 F' L F2
B2 D2 Uw' L Uw2 L R2 F' L' B' F R' Fw' D' B' Fw F2 L B D2 U' B D' Rw Fw F U' B D2 R Uw2 U' L2 B Uw2 B' D F2 D2 L

*5x5x5:*

Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw Dw2 F2 Lw2 B Lw R2 U2 Bw L Lw Fw' Uw L' B Fw2 Lw Bw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F U2 Fw2 Rw B' Bw L' D2 F' D U2 Bw' U L B' F2 R Uw U' B2 Bw' F2 L U' B' Lw' F' D' U' B' Bw2 Fw2 U Bw Lw'
D2 F2 Uw Rw' B2 U' Rw' R Uw' L' D2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' R2 D2 L2 Dw Uw B' Lw Bw Uw2 Lw R2 F2 Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 F' D' Dw U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 Fw D2 Uw' U' Lw2 Uw' Fw' Dw F2 R2 Bw2 D' L' Lw'
B Bw' Lw Rw' Bw2 U2 Bw2 F Lw2 Dw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw R' Bw2 U' B2 Lw2 Fw' R Fw Dw' Fw2 Uw' R2 F' Lw Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Rw Bw Rw Bw' Fw' D2 F' U B Uw' Bw2 F' L2 Lw' Rw D Dw2 Uw U Rw U B D Uw2 Bw D'
U' L Lw2 Rw U Lw B Dw' Lw' F Lw D2 Bw2 Fw' D2 U R Bw' Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 D' Fw L' Fw' R Bw L' F2 Rw B2 Dw R' Dw Bw2 Rw Uw F2 D2 Fw F' D Dw' Lw' R2 B' Dw U2 Lw U' Bw' Dw' Lw' R2 D Dw' B Uw2 Fw'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L D R2 B2 U2 B' R2 D R U'
U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L' B L D F2 U F' D' L' U'
R U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 R' B' R B2 D
F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U' R D' L' D' F2 D2 L B L'
U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D' U' R' B' D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' U2
B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R' D U B2 R U B F' R'
D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' L U' B' D L' F2 L' F D2 F2
B U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 F D' L U' L B' R' F' D2 U B2
F2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 U L R' D' L2 B R2 U'
L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L' B' R' B L B2 F L' D' R'
L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 U L' F' R D2 B' F2 D
B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L' R2 B' F2 R D2 R' B R
L2 F2 D' R2 F B' D R' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D
R2 B' D R' D F' U2 L2 F' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L F2
B' D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L U2 R' F D2 R2 D' B' L F
D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U' B R F' R2 U R2 D L' U2
U F2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F R' B F L' R2 F D' L D2 R
B2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 U' R U2 F R' F2 R D' F
L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 L B D2 F R' B2 L' U' R2 F2
B U' F' R' U L2 F2 B' D R F2 L2 U D2 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2
L2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L' U' B' L B R F2 L2 B F
D F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B R F' L2 B' D' B2 D L U
F' B R2 F B' U B D2 R F L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 B2
U' B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D' L F2 L U' B' U2
F' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B' R2 B D' R' B2 L F U' R' U' F'
R2 U2 B' L2 B2 F U2 F' D2 L2 R U F2 D' L2 F2 L' D F
R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R' D' F U R2 U2 L' F L U
R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R F' D F2 D B' R F R U2
R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 R' B' L2 U R' D2 F' R2 B2 D'
R2 B U2 D2 L F D2 L2 F' U L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2
B2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R U2 B' F D' L' F2 D' R D F'
R' D2 L2 B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R U2 B L2 D' U2 F2 R' U' B' D2 F
U B2 D L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B R2 U' R' D' L R2 B D' L2
U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 L' B D R2 D2 R U2 B2 U' F' R
U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D B L' R2 D2 R' U B R U2 F
B2 D B' R F L D' R U' B L' F2 R D2 L F2 R' U2 R
R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 B R2 B' D L' B' F2 U' B'
U' F2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 F' D R' D2 L F2 R B R F' R
U2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U B D' B' F' L' R2 F2 L2 D R
L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R B2 L U2 B' U' L F' R' U' L' R' D' R


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 1, 2012)

4x4x4: 20:33.15, 12:58.39, DNF

1 almost rage-quit: memo would NOT stick, could not get proper interation between images, massive recall issues but succes.
2 PB on lol-centers, too bad I still suffered from lousy memo, this should have been much faster
3 off by the last couple of wings that I could not recall...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 2, 2012)

3BLD: *39.25*
46.19, 43.28, DNF(53.99), *39.51*, 41.80, DNF(42.24), 50.90, 44.61, DNF(50.21), *40.86*, *39.40*, 52.74, 55.09, 43.81, 53.31, 45.95, *38.40*, 41.23, *38.06*, DNF(48.10)

Decent result and good consistency, with 16 successes and 11 of them sub-45.


----------



## vd (Nov 2, 2012)

3BLD: *47.96*
*48.73*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:04.15, DNF, 51.03, 1:09.57, *47.46*, 59.70, *50.70*, DNF, *44.49*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *48.40*, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2012)

*3bld: 1:22.72* (9/11)
Started horrible with 2/8. Did all 20 in a row.


Spoiler



01:31.60	44	1
*01:11.26	23	0*
01:49.94	37	2
01:44.26	46	2
01:47.84	35	1
01:40.50	40	0
01:47.31	52	1
01:57.73	61	2
02:22.56	89	0
*01:34.60	46	0*
01:12.57	27	1
01:57.22	48	1
*01:37.30	34	0*
01:22.01	28	3
01:32.57	34	1
01:55.01	39	0
*01:03.85	20	0*
02:43.85	36	1
*01:26.57	40	0*
01:59.14	59	0



*5bld 16:51.20 * 1/3
Rather slow but I was interrupted and then I had memo problems and then I did some comms in false order so had to undo and redo.
1: memo 9+
2: DNF (16:01, just forgot to do four corners)
3: DNF bad


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Nov 3, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 35.67*
Accuracy: 12/20
Session mean: 40.41
*37.47*, DNF, DNF, *33.99*, *34.71*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 41.64, 44.78, DNF, 41.22, 44.09, 41.16, DNF, 50.94, *35.56*, *36.62*, 42.78, DNF
Very unhappy with the accuracy. But it is my best result in the blindfold race, the new memory method starts working. Session mean is also OK, but it worth nothing because of the poor accuracy.


----------



## blairubik (Nov 3, 2012)

3BLD: *2:06.07* 
2:08.90, 2:01.09, 2:28.65, 2:08.40, DNF,2:07.93, DNF, 2:37.18,
2:17.33, DNF, DNF, 2:04.05, 2:37.97, DNF, DNF, DNF,2:26.33, 
DNF, DNF, DNF

3MLB: *3/4 28:25.38*


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2012)

3x3:
Accuracy: 7/20 (oh well)
Mean of best 5: 1:10.52 
Mean of 7 successes: 1:18.68
1:27.93, DNF(1:29.00), DNF(1:47.45), 1:02.41, DNF(1:09.93), DNF(1:26.50), DNF(1:45.95), DNF(1:25.70), DNF(1:59.47), DNF(2:20.72), DNF(1:11.97), 1:47.68, DNF(1:04.69), DNF(1:36.03), DNF(2:27.35), 1:09.56, 1:10.75, DNF(1:35.29), 1:01.93, 1:30.49


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 4, 2012)

*3BLD:* 6:24.07
Accuracy: 5/20

*5:59.79*, *4:50.56*, DNF (4:43.83), *4:14.14*, DNF (5:52.44), DNF (5:24.23), DNF (5:03.61), *6:28.04*, DNF (8:08.27), DNF (6:06.16), DNF (4:12.47), DNF(5:39.01), DNF (7:29.86), DNF (4:42.69), DNF (4:54.82), DNF (5:29.82), DNF(5:47.22), DNF (7:27.16), DNF (7:37.66), *10:27.80*

As usual, I started out good before I got a huge DNF streak (11 DNFs!). I had to do an extremely secure solve on the last one to be sure I got enough successes.
Almost all of the DNFs were close to being solved, and I had nearly none recall issues, so I guess most of the mistakes have to do with my execution.
Although the mean of this week was worse than last week, most of the times were faster and it seems like I'm still improving quite a bit.

*Multi BLD:* 1/2 20:00.00

The multi were actually 2/2 20:19.15, but only one cube were solved within 20 minutes 
The first two minutes were wasted on mis-memoing :fp


----------



## szatan (Nov 4, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: 1:44.86
Accuracy: 8/20
DNF ; DNF ; 2:20.97 ; *1:37.93* ; *1:41.02* ; DNF ; DNF ; 2:01.22 ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF ; 1:59.80 ; *1:42.02* ; DNF ; DNF ; *1:49.27* ; DNF ; *1:54.05*


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 4, 2012)

BLD2 *14.18*, acc: 14/20

17.00, 19.26, DNF, DNF, DNF, 20.16, 16.76, 21.02, 17.45, *14.66*, DNF, DNF, 26.56, *14.26*, 21.42, *13.03*, 21.56, *15.50*, *13.43*, DNF

===========

BLD3 *45.93*, acc: 14/20

*44.58*, 1:11.93, 1:20.46, *44.47*, 1:14.60, DNF, 1:16.83, *43.82*, 59.65, *47.39*, *49.39*, 57.16, DNF, DNF, DNF, 56.23, 1:02.81, DNF, 1:12.36, DNF

Lame.

===========

BLD4 *4:04:13*, acc: 2/8

DNF, *3:52.04[1:55.36]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *4:16.21[1:53.38]*, DNF

Amazing accuracy :fp

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

DNF, DNF, 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Martial (Nov 6, 2012)

*3BLD*

DNF(1:01.45)[18.53], DNF(55.73)[18.99], *52.87[16.73]*, *46.60[15.28]*, 1:01.85[21.04]

DNF(1:08.64)[25.35], DNF(53.98)[17.46], *52.73[18.96]*, DNF(1:11.75)[29.00], DNF(40.89)[17.00]

DNF(48.52)[13.73], DNF(1:01.42)[22.80], DNF(50.09)[14.33], *55.03[16.62]*, DNF(48.72)[12.60]

DNF, *46.02[18.30]*, DNF(53.89)[18.56], DNF, DNF(56.20)[16.49]

=> *50.65*
Acc : 6/20...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2012)

*Results for week 2012-44:*

I think Mike has had his hands full, eg. by the Indiana comp.

*2x2 BLD*
1. DrKorbin 14.18

*3x3 BLD*
1. Anton Rostovikov 35.67
2. Noahaha 39.25
3. DrKorbin 45.93
4. vd 47.96
5. Martial 50.65
6. Riley 1:10.52
7. MatsBergsten 1:22.72
8. szatan 1:44.86
9. blairubik 2:06.07
10. PianoCube 6:24.07

*4x4 BLD*
1. DrKorbin 4:04
2. Cubenovice 12:58

*5x5 BLD*
1. MatsBergsten 16:51
2. DrKorbin DNF

*Multi*
1. blairubik 3/4 = 2
2. PianoCube 1/2 = 0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2012)

*Week 2012-45:*

2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.



Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, November 12, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

Scrambles for week 2012-45:


* 2x2x2:*

1. R U R' U' R U F 
2. R' F U2 R' F R2 F R' U2 
3. U2 F U' F R' U F2 U2 R' U' 
4. U' R2 U R U2 R F' U2 R' 
5. U F R U R2 U R' F' 
6. U2 R F2 R U' F2 R F U 
7. U2 R' F2 R' F2 U F R2 U 
8. F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R' 
9. F' U' F U2 R F' U' F2 U' 
10. U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
11. F' U R' U R2 U F U' 
12. R2 F2 U R' F R' U R2 U 
13. F U R' U2 F2 R U R2 
14. F' R F' U2 F U R' F R' U 
15. R2 F' R' F2 R U' R U2 F' 
16. U2 R2 F2 R U' F U R2 U' 
17. R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 
18. U' F' R' U' F R' U' F2 
19. R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F U R' U2 
20. F2 R' U' R' U F' U F2 


* 3x3x3:*


U' F' L2 R' F2 U2 L' F' D U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L R2 B F2 D2 R'	
B' F' D U' R2 F' L' R2 U2 B U' F' L' R2 B2 F' D B D' U' B2 L R B D2	
L' R B' F2 D' R2 F L' D' F D U' B D' U' R2 F' L R' U2 L F L' D U	
D' B2 U' B D' R U2 F2 D2 U' B R2 B U2 B F' R2 D' B D' B' U L' R U'	
R2 F' D U' L2 U2 F2 L U B' F' D F R' U' L B L2 F R B' L2 U B' F	
F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D' F U2 B F2 R2 B' F' D2 L' R D' B' L F' U2 B L R' U'	
U2 B D2 U2 F' L' F' L' B2 L F' U2 B' R' U R' U' R' D B L' R' D2 B2 L'	
D2 L R' U B' F' D2 B R' F R' B U2 R2 D F' D' B L R U2 L' R' D' B	
L B2 F2 R' B2 F R U2 B' L D B' F2 L2 R D' L2 R' D2 U L2 R U' L U	
R B' F' L2 D L2 R B2 L R D U L' B D2 B2 F' R' U' R' F D L D2 R'	
R2 U2 L D' U' B2 L U2 B' F L' R B F L2 U R' F' L U R' D2 R' B D	
D' U' L B2 F D' B D' B2 F' L F2 D U' F2 D' B' D2 F D' F2 D2 B' D' U2	
F R F U' F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' U F' R2 F2 R2 F' L' D' F' R' F' L R	
L2 U' R' B' F2 D2 B' F2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 L' R D L2 U L2 R' F' R U B2 F'	
L R2 D2 R2 B R U2 L' B' F2 D U' B' D U' B L' D U L' U' L2 D' R U2	
F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 U F' D U' F' D L2 R' B' L U2
B' U2 L' B F2 R' D2 L2 B' U' L' R2 U F' U2 R U L2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' R'	
U' F' L2 R' U' L F L' F2 R2 F D B F2 R B' F2 L' R2 B R B F2 D2 B	
B' R2 B L' R2 B' L' B F' L2 R2 D' U' R' D' B' U2 R2 D' U2 R U' F' D2 B'	
R2 U' L' F2 D' F L2 D2 L B2 D' U' B' R' B2 L' D2 B' D B2 F2 L2 D2 L R2	


* 4x4x4:
*

L2 B2 F' R Fw2 F2 D Uw' U L' R2 B2 U2 R B' Fw Uw U' R' Fw L Fw' Rw Uw' B' L2 F' R' B F' Rw' Uw2 B Fw' F' Uw' U B D2 Rw	
Uw Rw D L Uw F2 D Rw2 Fw2 R U2 R D Fw L2 Rw2 D U' B' Rw2 R2 F U F2 R Fw R' B Rw' D' R' B2 D' U' R' D' Uw' U Fw L2	
Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' B' Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw' R2 F' L2 Uw B2 R' U' B' L2 B' F R' Uw B2 Fw2 L U' Fw F' R' D Rw D U' R' Fw Uw U2 B' L2	
U' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw B2 F2 R' B' Fw Rw Fw2 L2 R' D2 Uw2 R' B' Fw2 D' L2 Fw' F' D2 B Rw2 F' D' Fw2 R' B Fw' L' Uw' L' R' D' L2	
L' Fw2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' Uw2 L2 Rw R B2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw' F2 D' Uw' Fw F' Rw2 R U' B' Fw2 F Uw B2 R' B2 F L R' F U2 B' L Fw2 L	
Rw Uw' F2 R Fw2 U L' D' Rw' R D' B2 R' Fw' Rw D2 B2 Fw' Uw B Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw' D Uw2 B2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R Uw' Rw D2 L2 Rw B2	
F2 L' R B Fw D2 Fw F' L Uw' F D U' L' U' Fw2 U' B' R2 Fw Uw B D R2 B2 Rw' D U B' R' F L' Fw Uw' B2 R Fw2 D' U2 R'	
Uw Fw R Fw Rw' B F' D2 Rw2 U B Uw2 R Uw' F2 L F U' B2 U L' D2 B Fw2 D2 B' Uw F2 Uw R' D' Fw U L2 Rw2 Uw B Fw R2 F


* 5x5x5:
*

D' F2 Dw Lw' Rw2 B F2 D' Lw' D' R D Dw2 Fw2 R' D Bw Rw D2 Uw2 Fw R' Uw' Fw U' B2 Bw' Fw' Rw R B' Dw2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 L' Bw Fw D2 F2 L Lw2 Rw2 R' F' Uw' U2 Bw2 D Uw' Bw2 R2 U L' U Lw2 F2 U' R2 B	
Uw' U' L Lw D2 Dw2 L' B' Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 D2 B L2 F2 Lw' R2 Fw Uw2 L2 Dw' U' B' D' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw Bw2 F' D' L Lw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Uw F' D L' Bw Fw2 F' L2 Rw' R2 B2 Dw R2 F Rw R2 B2 F2 R U	
Fw F' Rw2 F Uw' U' Fw' Dw2 U' B' Bw F2 D2 Uw2 Fw' D' B2 Bw Uw U' Lw Dw2 L' Lw' Dw' B' Bw' Uw B Lw2 Rw2 Bw U' Lw B2 Bw Rw' Fw' U2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw B2 F R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw F D' Dw2 Fw' F2 Rw B2 Uw Fw F2 Uw2	
Dw2 Fw' D2 U2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Dw R' F R2 Uw2 F' U' L' Fw D' Dw2 U' Lw Fw' F2 Uw' F R' D2 U' Fw' L Uw' B L' Fw L2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 Uw R' Dw2 B2 F' Dw2 Uw' B2 U' R Fw2 F Dw U' F R' F2 R Dw2 Lw D Fw Uw2

*
3x3x3 multiBLD:
*

L2 R' F R2 F D' B' L2 U R' D2 B2 L' D' L D' L' U' L B F2 D2 U' L2 D'	
B2 D R' D' L D L2 R2 U R' F' L2 U2 B D' U L U2 L2 U B F' L U' L	
U2 B2 R' F R B2 D' R' D' U' R2 B F' L U' R2 D' L2 B L' U' B2 F' L' D	
D2 U' B' U2 L2 U' R2 D B D' R2 D' U B2 F U F D2 R' U F' R' B U2 F	
L' F' D2 U' B' U' B D' U' R' D2 F2 D2 B' F' R B2 U' B2 U R2 F D L F2	
R2 B' R B2 F2 D F U' B' D' B F' L2 F D' L F' L' R' F D' U2 R2 F U	
B F' D' U R' D U' L2 R D U' L' B R2 U' L D' U' L2 F2 L U2 B2 D' U	
R' U' F' L2 U2 L' F' D' R' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B F R' F U' L' R' U2 F2 U2 L2	
D B D F' L R2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U F L2 R' B2 D' B' D F2 D	
D' U' B' F' D2 R' B F2 R D2 U' R' D2 L2 D L2 R D' F R' U2 L' D2 B2 R
B' D U2 F D U R F' R B F2 L R2 U F2 L' B D R2 D' L R F' D2 L2	
L' U' L' R' D' U L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B' U F' R U F' R2 D' F U2 F L	
U L' B F' D2 B F2 D' U' F L2 R' B U R' D' B' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F U2 R2	
L2 B' F2 D2 B F2 R D' U B2 F L R B2 F2 R' U2 F L U2 F D' U2 B2 L'	
U' B' F2 D2 B' L F2 L R' D' L' F L B D2 U2 B L' F R D L2 R' B2 U2	
R D L F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U R2 F U' L2 U2 L' B' L2 B' L2 R2 D2 L R2 F' L	
D' L' D2 U' L' F' L' R2 D' B2 L' B F L2 D2 F' L' U F2 L D' U' R2 U2 B2	
L D' U2 B F' R' B' U B' R' D U B' R B2 R' U' L' B' L U F' D F R'
D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L F2 D B F2 L2 D2 U L F2 U R B F D2 L F2 L2 R	
B' L' B F' U2 L' B F' U' L2 B2 F D R D U' F L B R2 D' R2 D' R2 B'	
R2 U B2 R U' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R D2 B2 F' L2 U' R' B2 F2 R' D' B D2	
R2 D2 B2 U' L' U F' R F' D' L R' F2 D' L' R F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U F U2 R2	
B U2 R' D B2 U R U2 R F' L R2 F R2 U F' L F' L D R' B R2 D2 R	
B' D' F L' R' F2 U' F2 D U2 R' F L2 U' R F' R' B F L2 D' R2 U' R U2	
L' R2 B2 D U2 L' D2 U' R D U2 R2 B' L' R' D R B' L' U L' U B F2 L	
D' U' L2 F2 L U F U' L U' R' F' D2 B D2 U2 B' R' B2 L B' R B F' L2
R F D F U L F D U2 F' D' U' B' R B D L' R2 F' D B' L D R2 U	
U R' U' R F2 L B2 L' R' B' F2 D L' B2 L' B F' R F D F2 D L2 R' U2	
L R D2 B F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 R' B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R U' B R' D2 L2 R'	
L2 U B' D' U2 L2 D' R' F U' L' R2 D L R' B L B' U2 L' B2 D' U' B2 D	
B2 L R U2 B F2 L' D' B U2 F2 D R2 D2 U' R B U' B L' U L' R B' L2	
L2 B2 F R2 D' U' F2 D B' U2 B D2 U' L B2 F R D' F' L F' U B2 F' D'	
B' R' F D' B' L' B' L F R U L' F' R' B F' D2 U R2 D U' B F2 L2 U'	
B2 D2 R2 B' R' F' D' B2 U B' D' F L R U2 L2 B2 F' L' B D U F2 D U'
F L F' D2 F U' F2 D2 L B2 L B' L' R2 B2 L' R' D' F L2 R' B F' U R'	
R D R' D' L2 R D' R' F U' L U2 R B2 L' B2 R2 D' L2 R D' U F2 D2 L2	
U L F' L B' L' D2 B2 D B F R2 B2 L F2 L' R2 B2 F' R' B' R2 B' F2 R	
L' R U F' L2 R' B L R2 U2 L2 R B F2 R U2 R D' U B2 L' U B' L2 R2	
B2 F L F D2 U2 L2 D R2 B D2 U F U' F D B L' D R' B' L' R U R	
U2 L R2 F2 U' R' F' L2 U L R U F2 D' L B' F' U2 B L R B D' B' F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2012)

*3x3 BLD = 1:32.74* (10/20)

*4x4 BLD = 7:02.93 * 4/8
7:42.17 (4:34), DNF (8+ 2c), DNF (6+ slice), DNF (6+ 4E 6c) getting too tired, memo from the scrambles are beginning to mix with each other.
7:54.47 (4:27), 7:48.52 (4:22), DNF (8:08 2corners), 6:23.68 (3:30)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, Mats. I was just about to try to get to this - you saved me some time. I really appreciate it.

I'll try to get back into things a little better next week.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 8, 2012)

4x4x4: 12:37.76, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS

12:37.76 PB 
DNF12:32;xx
DNF 12:59.xx
DNF 15:07.17
DNF 16:23.89


5x5x5: DNF, DNS

DNF 41:06.02


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 9, 2012)

Learning TuRBo for corners. A lot slower than normal.

*3BLD*
15/20 done so far

DNF(2:25.67)[1:05.20], 
1:51.16[1:01.82], 
DNF(2:17.80)[1:10.87], 
DNF(2:43.14)[1:27.63], 
DNF(2:37.02)[1:11.47],
DNF(5:00.47)[1:16.70], 
2:45.51[1:03.27],
DNF(3:01.06)[1:28.38], 
2:28.26[1:13.43]
3:01.01[1:39.21], 
DNF(2:54.04)[1:31.29], 
2:10.23[52.42]
3:42.37[2:14.01],
DNF(2:43.84)[1:14.82], 
2:09.28[1:10.40]


*4BLD*
DNF(13:47.86)[8:38.90] 4 C, 2 Twisted Corners
DNF(19:37.50)[12:55.73] Lotsa stuff
DNF(11:07.93)[7:05.06] 2 centers


----------



## Mikel (Nov 10, 2012)

3x3 BLD: *1:37.56*
(9/20)
Round 2012-45
*1:52.59*, DNF, 2:22.55, DNF, DNF, *1:39.68*, *1:40.00*, DNF, *1:30.00*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:55.81, 1:54.97, DNF, *1:25.52*, DNF, DNF, 1:56.52

Multi 
5/6 in 27:21.20


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2012)

3x3:
Accuracy: 12/20
Mean of best 5: 1:19.18, 1:02.05, 51.22, 1:28.05, 1:04.17 = 1:08.93 
Times: 1:19.18, 1:35.12, DNF(1:23.90), DNF(1:16.40), 1:53.48, 1:48.88, 1:02.05, 51.22, 1:34.92, DNF(1:28.59), 1:28.05, 1:32.33, 1:43.82, DNF(1:12.74), DNF(1:30.09), DNF(1:08.92), DNF(1:12.09), DNF(1:27.01), 1:04.17, DNF(1:09.01)


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 11, 2012)

3BLD

DNF, 3:50.11, DNF, 4:05.55, 4:04.58

hi guys. it's been a long time.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Nov 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 35.29*
Accuracy: 15/20
44.98, DNF, 45.89, 50.91, 41.50, DNF, *31.29*, 40.97, 42.41, 54.02, 39.47, 46.22, DNF, *36.77*, *35.93*, *34.50*, *37.97*, 38.02, DNF, DNF


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 11, 2012)

BLD2 *14.59*, acc: 18/20

DNF, *16.10*, 16.13, 18.71, 16.49, 21.29, DNF, 19.59, 25.48, *13.56*, 23.54, *14.16*, 29.74, *16.00*, 20.51, 17.53, 19.99, *13.12*, 24.50, 21.51

===========

BLD3 *44.78*, acc: 13/20

1:03.03, 1:02.02, 1:05.36, DNF, 53.62, DNF, *48.60*, *43.56*, *39.80*, DNF, 1:19.19, DNF, 1:03.62, 1:22.11, 1:01.88, *44.60*, *47.36*, DNF, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 *8:40.92*, acc: 2/4

9:24.90[3:56.93], DNF (9:25.30[4:08.07]), *8:40.92[3:35.02]*, DNF (10:02.68[4:14.24])

3 - PB! (long time no see)

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 12, 2012)

*3BLD*
*40.50*, *35.84*, 48.53, DNF(40.71), DNF(55.43), 46.19, *38.00*, 41.54, DNF(54.34), DNF(35.53), *38.14*, 42.24, DNF(47.99), 42.92, DNF(30.37), *41.57*, DNF(45.92), DNF(42.70), 53.17, 45.19 = *38.81*

Lots of missed opportunities, but a great result for me.


----------



## blairubik (Nov 12, 2012)

3x3 Mlb: 3/4 23:15.74
3x3 bld: *2:12.27*, *1:52.51*, DNF, 2:24.58, *2:00.33*, 2:15.29, DNF, *2:06.63*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:21.04, DNF, DNF, 2:35.63, DNF, DNF, *2:12.36*, DNF, = 2:04.81


----------



## mycube (Nov 12, 2012)

Multi-BLD: 5/6 in 39:37.68
forgot to end a circle -> off by one edge
memoed the edges of the 5th cube with wrong direction of the centers, lost about 2 minutes to memo them new.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 13, 2012)

3x3 bld: 6:00.64
Accuracy: 5/10

DNF (4:26.66 two twisted corners), 5.41.20, 6:24.41, 6:49.15, 5:27.72, DNF (8:14.03), 5:40.73, DNF (5:04.47), DNF (5:12.56 two twisted corners), DNF (6:48.73)

Didn't have a lot time to do bld this week. On the bright side: this is my best mean so far in this race and best accuracy too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:20.27*
Accuracy: 5/5
Best single: 1:13.44
*1:18.04, 1:15.58, 1:34.30, 1:19.99, 1:13.44*
Comment: I just don't have enough time these days to practice. This was an incredible result for me for just 5 attempts, but it felt bad because some of these felt like really fast solves, and they weren't. I can tell I've gotten slower. Still, a really nice result for just 5 solves.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-45:*

*2x2x2*

 14.59 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 35.29 Anton Rostovikov
 38.81 Noahaha
 44.78 DrKorbin
 1:08.93 Riley
 1:20.27 Mike Hughey
 1:32.74 MatsBergsten
 1:37.56 Mikel
 2:04.81 blairubik
 2:16.89 AustinReed
 6:00.64 PianoCube
 DNF CharlesOBlack (3/5)

*4x4x4*

 7:02.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cubenovice (1/5)
 DNF AustinReed (0/3)

*5x5x5*

 8:40.92 DrKorbin
 DNF Cubenovice (0/1)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 5/ 6 = 4, 27:21.20 Mikel
 5/ 6 = 4, 39:37.68 mycube
 3/ 4 = 2, 23:15.74 blairubik


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2012)

*Week 2012-46:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, November 19, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-46:*


*2x2x2:*

F U' F U' F R2 F' U'
R U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
R F2 R' U' F R' U2 R' U2
U F U' R2 F' U' F2 U' R2
R2 F2 U F' U F2 R2 U
U R2 F' U' R2 U' R U R2
R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F U F2
U' R F U2 F' U2 F R' U R'
R2 F U' F U F R' F2
F2 U F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U'
U R' F R U' R U2 F2 R' U'
R2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' F U'
U R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U
R2 F U R F2 R U R U
F U2 F2 U' F2 R' U R2 U'
R' U2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F2 U'
F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F R2 U'
F2 U' F' R U2 F' U F R'
R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U' R2
U2 F2 R U2 R' F R U' R'

*3x3x3:*

B2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R U' B' F L B2 F2 U' B' L
F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' D2 R' F' U B U L F2 L2
B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D L F D2 R' U' L2 B2 D U
D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L F' U' F L' F2 D2 R2 B' D'
D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B' R' D2 F U' R' D F' L' F2
U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' L B' F U' B R2 F L R2
D R2 U2 B R' U2 L' U F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 R'
F2 R B2 L' F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R' D' R' D R2 B' R B L2 D'
D2 L B' U' R U F2 U' D2 B' L2 B2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2
F U L' B R F2 D2 F U' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 F2 B R2 U2 R2
F' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 L R2 D2 U B D2 U B2 R
B2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F R2 D' B2 D L2 D L' D
R2 B L2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B L' D2 R U2 B D' U' F' D' U'
F2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 F' L U' F2 D B' D2 F R' B2 D R'
B L2 D2 L' D R2 U' D2 B' R2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2
B2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' R F' D L' F D U' F D U
D2 L B2 R U2 L' U2 R F2 R U2 B' D B2 L2 R D U' L U'
R' B L' F' U2 D2 R' D' L' F' U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 D
F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B F R' F2 D' R2 D2 F' L2 U
R2 F U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 D' B L D2 L' D' F' R'

*4x4x4:*

F L2 D2 B U' L' R2 Fw L B F L' D U L2 Rw D2 Uw Fw2 F' U' B2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw D' F R U R Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B L Uw
Rw' D' R Fw' Rw2 R D2 U Rw R' U R' Fw L' F2 D2 Uw' Rw' R' D Fw R' D R2 D' U' B2 U L B2 L' D' F2 L2 Rw2 B' R B' Fw2 R
B2 D Rw U2 B2 R2 D' Fw D2 U' F' Uw Rw' F' L' Rw' R2 Uw L2 B2 F' L2 Fw' F' R B2 U L' R F2 D' U' Rw' R B2 D' L R2 B2 F'
D Uw F Uw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F Uw' Rw D' Uw2 R B D' L Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw Uw' B' Uw' L' Rw' B' Uw' B' D2 Uw' B Uw U2 L2 R' Uw2 B2 Uw' F2
R D Rw U' B R2 Fw2 F2 D Uw Rw' R2 B2 Fw F' L' R' D F' R Uw2 F D' R B2 D R Fw' R2 D2 Uw' U' F' D' Rw' R Uw' B' Fw' F
R U L2 D' Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F' D2 Rw R' B2 Fw F D U Fw' F' R D2 L B' Rw' D2 R' F Rw' R' B2 F' D2 Uw U' B L2 D R
B Fw R2 B' L' Fw' D' B2 Uw' L D L' U2 R2 D Rw2 R' D B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 D R Uw' U Fw Uw2 U F2 L Uw' U2 B2 U Rw R B' L' Uw'
U F L D2 Uw' U' Rw2 R' D2 Rw' R2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw U' L Rw B U2 B' Uw' Fw' Uw2 B' F2 R2 F R' D2 Uw2 Rw R Fw2 R U B' F' L Rw2

*5x5x5:*

U' Bw' Fw2 D L R' F R2 Fw2 D Dw' B2 Lw2 D Dw U2 L2 Bw2 Lw D2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' R2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 Uw B' D Uw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 L2 Rw Bw F R2 Uw F D2 Bw2 D' Lw' U L Rw B2 Uw2 Rw' U L2 Bw
Rw U' Bw D Dw2 Uw' B' Bw U' Lw D Uw2 U' L2 Uw' R D B' R2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 R' B' L U' L' Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw Rw' Bw' D' Dw U2 Bw' L' D Dw2 F' U' B Bw2 F Lw2 Bw' Fw' Lw' B' Uw2 U' Lw' B Dw' F
Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw Rw B D' Rw' B2 Lw Bw' F Dw' U Rw2 Fw D Uw' F2 Uw2 L2 B2 Dw2 Uw R' Bw' D F2 L2 Lw' U L' Rw2 R2 B Rw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw' F' Rw2 Bw' D' Dw2 F' Dw' Bw2 L' Lw' R F2 D Bw' L' F U L' Uw2
Uw2 L' Rw2 F' Lw' U2 L B' Bw D Fw' R2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Uw Bw U Fw' L Lw2 Rw' F' Rw' B Fw' F' Rw D' Rw D2 Dw2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 D' B2 Fw' Uw R' Dw2 Fw D2 U F' Dw Uw2 L' B' Bw Rw2 R' Uw2 F Uw' F Rw Fw'

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' R' B L R D' U' L2 F2 R U
L2 D2 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 B' R' D L2 R' D2 L F' D U2 F
R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R' D U' B D L F R2 U' L2 B'
R' D' F' D B2 U2 R U2 B R2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U
D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 R D' U R D' L2 B R F L
L B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' B R2 U' R2 F L U F' L'
R L' U' F D2 R2 U F R2 L U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R2 L2
D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U B' R U L' B' D' R' B' U2 B
B2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D' L2 B R' B L' B2 L U2
R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F R2 B2 U R' F2 D2 U' F2 L' D' B U'
F R B U R' L D R2 L2 B L2 U B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' D F2
U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U B' R D2 F2 L R2 F L' R2 U'
R' U R B' D' L F' R2 D B' R2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2
B2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F' L U F' R2 D B' F' U
L' B2 L R D2 B2 F2 L F2 L F2 U L2 F' D B R' B' D2 B' F
L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' F' U R' B U' R F' D' U
F2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U R' F R B' U L' B
L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 R B' U L2 B2 U' F L' B2 U
D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R F D' U' R' B' L F2 U R'
B D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F' U B' L' U B2 D L2 R' B F'
B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B D' B2 D2 R2 D B' L F' D R2
L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R U R2 D2 L2 F' L B D F'
D2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B' R D F' D U' B2 F' U' L'
B U' B' R D' B' D' F' U' F2 D2 F B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B2
R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F L R D L' D2 L2 D F2 U
D' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R F2 D F U2 B2 R' U2
D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U R D' U R2 D B D' L2 F' D
B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R F L' R D2 L' F2 D2 F' D
R' B' D' F' B2 D L' F' B2 R F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2
L' F2 L B2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' D L2 B' L' D2 R2 D2 U B F
L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' D' F' D2 R' D' L' B2 D' R2
F2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 B2 U2 F2 L D U' R
D R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' D L D2 R' F L B R F'
D2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D' L F' R2 U2 L B' R2
R' L2 U2 D' F' B' U F D' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R'
B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R' D B2 R' U2 B' U' L R D2
R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B R' B' D B U' L2 B L'
R' B R2 U2 L D L2 U2 F U' B2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 D R2 L2 D
F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R' D2 R F' L2 R' U2 B F'
F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D L U F' L2 U2 F2 R' U2 L'


----------



## Mikel (Nov 13, 2012)

I won Multi-BLD? My lord we need Maskow back...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I won Multi-BLD? My lord we need Maskow back...



I'll start doing one a week just for fun.


----------



## Riley (Nov 16, 2012)

3x3:
Accuracy: 14/20 
Mean of best 5: 55.10     
Mean of 14 successes: 1:07.54 
Times: 58.84, 1:21.37, 1:33.27, 54.55, DNF(57.32), 1:22.30, 1:14.95, 1:01.61, 1:00.96, 1:15.80, 55.93, 54.82, 58.22, DNF(1:02.89), 53.16, DNF(1:33.35), 1:19.88, DNF(1:32.33), DNF(1:58.80), DNF(1:12.94)
Comments: 5/14 of the successes were sub-1's! My times are dropping and my accuracy is going up!


----------



## szatan (Nov 16, 2012)

3x3: *1:23.95*
Accuracy: 15/20
*87.19* ; 120.56 ; 123.40 ; 102.31 ; 102.13 ; 98.31 ; 136.08 ; 111.11 ; 96.94 ; 136.40 ; *81.90* ; *82.08* ; 129.28 ; *89.19* ; *79.38* ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF ; DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2012)

*3x3 BLD = 1:23.08* (11/20)


Spoiler



01:45.00	35	3
01:48.80	53	1
01:45.77	44	0
01:43.10	36	3
01:27.61	42	0
01:33.57	51	0
02:21.96	63	0
01:08.34	29	0
01:33.61	37	1
01:23.93	26	0
01:24.11	26	1
01:27.07	31	0
01:22.45	27	1
01:28.43	37	0
01:06.29	35	1
01:34.00	43	5
01:34.13	47	0
02:17.79	70	0
02:26.66	63	0
01:17.90	33	1


*4x4BLD = 6:08.08* (3/6)
6:07.78 (3:26). DNF (7:23, 4C), 6:37.67 (3:37), 
DNF 8:10 one f move missing so 8X & 3E, 6:08.37 3:24), DNF 7:38

*5x5 BLD = 13:50.44* (1/4)
DNF 14:25 3E, DNF 16:35 2E 3X, DNF 18:18 very bad, 13:50.44 (8:42) exec only 5:08!

*Multi 1/2 = 0* in 6:04.74
Pah! Did a 3-c-corners wrong way. I have a hole to fill in my Multi statistics for 2 cubes.
I have done 3/3 in 7+ minutes but 2/2 only in 11+ minutes (some time back in 2008).
Have to wait a week for that then .


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 17, 2012)

MultiBLD: 2/2 16:01.42

My best Multi so far.


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2012)

3BLD: N/A(For now)

DNF(5:57.52)[4:16.92], DNF(5:50.29)[3:47.37], DNF(4:58.50)[3:30.87], *5:49.68*[3:00.53], DNF(5:37.10)[4:22.66], DNF(5:08.60)[3:30.77], DNF(5:08.48)[3:40.52], *3:58.55*[2:32.14], *5:52.54*[4:08.50], *5:49.98*[4:02.50]

Is consistency of time good in blind?


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Nov 18, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 36.77*
DNF, 38.44, 49.62, 46.50, DNF, DNF, DNF, *38.30*, *33.19*, 49.52, 43.19, DNF, *37.26*, *37.94*, *37.15*, DNF, 42.26, DNF, DNF, DNF.
:fp


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 18, 2012)

BLD2 *16.30*, acc: 15/20

19.22, 22.74, *18.05*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 18.45, 24.79, 22.48, 30.53, *17.22*, 19.99, *16.82*, DNF, 24.50, 19.37, 20.83, DNF, *12.10*, *17.33*

===========

BLD3 *47.71*, acc: 10/20

DNF, *45.99*, 51.51, DNF, *50.50*, 1:00.26, DNF, *43.88*, 1:03.91, 1:10.02, 1:18.75, *51.25*, *46.94*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

Lame

===========

BLD4 *3:53.61*, acc: 4/8

4:15.31[1:57.35], DNF, 6:44.35[3:11.82], DNF, *3:39.78[1:37.08]*, *4:07.43[1:46.21]*, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Mikel (Nov 19, 2012)

Week 2012-46

MBLD
7/10 in 50:20.99 = 4 points

First ever attempt at 10 cubes. I forgot to execute a flipped corner on the last cube.

2) 4C
5) 3C
10) 2C


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 19, 2012)

3BLD: *37.95*
*37.76*, DNF(45.88), 51.28, 47.26, 42.13, *38.31*, DNF(52.49), *38.52*, 45.74, *41.45*, *33.70*, DNF(38.27), DNF(39.88), 42.89, DNF(42.89), 45.29, 49.17, 50.30, DNF(44.03), DNF(37.76)

Wow, lots of easy scrambles this week. I could have done much better, but it is still a personal best.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2012)

emolover said:


> 3BLD: N/A(For now)
> 
> DNF(5:57.52)[4:16.92], DNF(5:50.29)[3:47.37], DNF(4:58.50)[3:30.87], *5:49.68*[3:00.53], DNF(5:37.10)[4:22.66], DNF(5:08.60)[3:30.77], DNF(5:08.48)[3:40.52], *3:58.55*[2:32.14], *5:52.54*[4:08.50], *5:49.98*[4:02.50]
> 
> Is consistency of time good in blind?



Yes! And that's why your 3:58 is a bad thing. It should have been 5:50 or so !


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes! And that's why your 3:58 is a bad thing. It should have been 5:50 or so !



It was an easy scramble. You yourself did quite well on it.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

emolover said:


> It was an easy scramble. You yourself did quite well on it.



Your sarcasm detection is amazing!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-46:*

*2x2x2*

 16.30 DrKorbin

*3x3x3*

 36.77 Anton Rostovikov
 37.95 Noahaha
 47.71 DrKorbin
 55.10 Riley
 1:23.08 MatsBergsten
 1:23.95 szatan
 DNF emolover (4/10)

*4x4x4*

 3:53.61 DrKorbin
 6:08.08 MatsBergsten

*5x5x5*

13:50.44 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 7/10 = 4,50:20.99 Mikel
 2/ 2 = 2,16:01.42 PianoCube
 1/ 2 = 0, 6:04.74 MatsBergsten


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2012)

*Week 2012-47:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, November 26, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-47:*


*2x2x2:*

U F R' F U2 R' F' R' F U'
F2 U F U2 F2 R U' R F2
R' U F2 R2 F' R' U F
R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R'
F' U R2 U2 R' F2 U' R F2
U' F R F U' F2 U F2 U
F U F' U R U F' R2 U'
U' F R' U2 R U2 F' R U'
R' F2 R U R2 U2 F U'
F2 U' F' U' R2 F R' U' R'
U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R U
F' R' F U' R' U2 R' U
R2 U2 R U' F R2 U' F2 U
F2 U' R2 F R' U' R U2
U' R' F2 R' F' R U2
R F R F2 U' F R F'
U2 F' U' F U2 F U' R U2 R'
F' U R F' U R F2 U2 R'
R' F2 R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U'
U F2 U' F R2 U R' U2

*3x3x3:*

D' B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F' L2 B2 U F' L B' R' U' R
U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 R' F R' B2 U B L2 B' R U'
R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U F U' L U' F R2 F U2 B R'
D2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L R D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F' U' L2 U' F U'
U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' B F' U' F' U L' F2 D' F
D2 B U2 R' B2 D B L' U L' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2
U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 L B F' R' U2 L2 U2
D' F' R F2 L2 U' D2 R D F R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' L'
L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' R' B2 F R2 U2 L B L' F
D2 L2 B' L' U' D L' U' B U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 D R2 D'
U2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R' F' D2 R F2 L D2 R2 F' D'
B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L' U F' D2 B' D' F L' B2 R
U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R U R U' F D U' F R2 D F'
U B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F L2 U R' D L' F' R F2 D U
F2 U B' R U2 R' D B R' U B2 U D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2
F R U D F L2 D' F' U D2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' L2
F2 U2 L2 B' F L2 B' D2 F' L2 D' F U F' U2 L' R' U B
R2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L U L D' F R F' R2 F2 U2 B' U2
U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L' U F D' L2 R2 B' R' F' U2
L2 U F L2 B D' B2 R L' D' B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L' U2

*4x4x4:*

U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F R B' U' Fw' R Fw' U' B' L2 R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B D' U2 F L' Uw B Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' R B' L Rw R Uw' F' U F2
L B L R' B2 R Uw B Rw U' R' U L D' Rw Fw' Uw F' D L Rw R Fw' R2 D' U2 R2 D B Rw' U' B Fw2 Rw D Uw F' Uw' B R
R F' Uw Fw R Uw U2 F' R' Fw Uw L' Rw D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D' Uw U' Rw2 F2 D F2 Uw U' R' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' F' D' Fw R' Fw2 U2 R2 B Rw
Fw2 F' Rw2 B' D R' Fw U2 B2 F' D' L2 U L' D' B' Rw2 Fw Rw' R' Fw D2 B L2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F2 D Uw' B L D2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' U' Rw2
Uw2 B' F2 Rw B F Rw2 R' D2 L' Fw F' U2 B' L F Rw R2 D' Uw2 B Fw2 Rw' R F2 D' B Rw' D2 U F' L Rw' R' U Fw2 D' Rw' F2 Uw
Uw B2 L2 Fw2 R2 F D2 Uw U' L Rw2 B2 F L R2 F' U Fw Uw2 L Uw' F D' U2 Fw Uw Rw' B2 D2 Uw' U' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw F2 D U2 Rw R'
R' Uw2 F Rw2 D U R D Uw2 U2 R' U F' D' Uw2 Rw B F2 L' Uw L Fw U Fw L2 Rw R U B Rw' B' L' D U Rw U' B' F' Uw2 L
F2 R2 D Uw' U' F2 Uw' L' Fw U B2 R2 B2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw' U R Uw2 Fw' F D L D U' Rw2 R' B2 L2 D' Uw L Rw R B2 F2 R2 Fw2 Uw2

*5x5x5:*

R Fw2 R2 Dw Uw U' B D' Dw Bw' Uw2 B2 Rw D' Fw F2 Lw2 U2 B Fw L2 R Fw L2 U L2 Dw' Uw' L' U2 Fw Rw F Dw B Rw U2 Rw' R' F Lw2 R2 D2 U Bw2 D2 F' U' L2 R' B D2 U2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw Rw R
Lw' Rw R2 D2 Rw Dw Bw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw D L U Fw Dw2 F' D' Dw' Uw2 B Uw' L2 Rw' R' Fw R' B' U L R D Dw' Uw' F2 R2 Bw' Fw' F' D' Lw2 Bw U Lw Fw F2 L' Bw2 Dw Rw Bw2 D' Dw U' B' L' Bw2 Fw2
Fw' R B Dw' Fw' D2 B U2 L Uw' Bw' U2 Bw R2 Bw L2 Bw2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw' U' B Dw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Dw R Fw' D2 R Uw' B' U2 B2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 Bw Fw U B F Lw' U B' Uw F R B2 L' R' D' Dw
B' Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 U2 Bw2 U2 Lw' Dw' F' Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 D Bw2 Dw2 Rw Fw' D Bw' F2 Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R' Dw Uw2 F Dw2 Fw F2 D Uw' Bw D' R2 Fw L' Lw2 Dw' U' B' Lw' Uw' Rw2 D2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw L' Dw' B2 Uw L2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

U2 B2 L D2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 L D' L R' B F' L U2 R' B
L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 R B2 U L B' D' F R' U B2 U B
U' D L' D' R' B D2 F' U' F' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' D2
F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 U' B' L F R2 B2 F' L R2 U'
B D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 D' U' B' L' R' D' B' D2 L'
L' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 L U2 R2 F' U2 L' D R2 F' D' F U'
U2 B' R' F' R2 F U' L B R U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 D F2
D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F U' R B' D' L' D U' R' F'
F L F2 R' U2 D F2 R' U R' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2
D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U F L U2 L2 D L U2 F' R D2
L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 R U2 F L2 R2 F U2 R' D' F'
B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' R' B' U B D' B' D2 R2 B L'
D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L R2 D2 U R' F R2 B L' B'
D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 B U B2 F2 D U2 R B2 R2 F2
F U2 B' L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L' R F' R' B2 U L' D' F U
F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D L D B' F' L2 D F2 R' F2
U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 R' U R2 B U R2 B2 U2 F'
B' R2 L2 U' L B2 D2 F' R B R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D'
F' U2 F L F' B D R U B' R D2 B2 L U2 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2
L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 D L' B' L U' B F2
B2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U L' D F D' U2
U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D B' L' R D' R F' D2 B F
D' L2 B L D2 L U' B' R U2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 U'
F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B L F2 R' D2 R' F' D L' D
F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 B' D U L2 F2 R2 B' R U2 L'
B' R U2 L' D' L2 U' D2 B U2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 L'
D2 L2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' L2 B F D2 U L F2 L
U2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D' B' L D' L2 R' B' R B' L2
L2 B L' B D' R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 D R2 F2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 D
R2 F R' D' F' U' L D R' F' L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D R2
B2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 D B' R' F' R D' L' R2
L2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R D' F D F' L B R B
R2 D U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R' F R B L' R2 U' B D2 B
D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 F D' B R B2 L' D L2 D' F'
B2 L D B R L' U' F' D L U2 L2 F2 L2 U' D' R2 U B2 D2 F2
R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L D2 B2 L U' R2 U B' R' B2 U2 R U
U' D F U2 D' F U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D F2
D2 B R2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D L' D2 R U2 B' F' U' F2
B2 D' B L D R L' D L D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2
B2 D' U L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B L' F R' D' F' U2 L D' U' R


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Nov 23, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 38.05*
DNF, DNF, 46.84, *40.78*, DNF, 42.29, 45.27, *40.20*, DNF, 54.23, DNF, 45.46, DNF, 45.16, *37.31*, *32.40*, *39.55*, 42.13, 40.90, DNF.
Mean: 42.50.
I'm so weak now...  And tomorrow competition.. I'm not ready for it


----------



## Martial (Nov 25, 2012)

DNF(1:05.30)[16.73], DNF(59.47)[27.25], *56.34[16.65]*, DNF(53.86)[23.05], 1:03.91[22.07],
*45.64[16.41]*, DNF(56.28)[21.94], DNF(51.97)[20.94], DNF(56.40)[19.56], *57.73[16.90]*,
DNF(52.14)[18.00], 1:06.77[21.34], DNF(48.89)[13.76], DNF(1:10.06)[21.22], 59.85[21.04],
*44.61[15.40]*, *56.68[18.17]*, DNF(58.35)[24.88], 59.08[17.47], DNF(59.28)[22.94]

=> *52.20*
9/20


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 26, 2012)

Week 47

3bld: 4:21.06
Accuracy: 8/20

DNF (6:57.88), DNF (5:09.77), DNF (8:10.16), 5:19.47, *4:22.33*,
6:45.58, *4:56.01*, DNF (6:36.19), 5:02.66, DNF (4:36.32),
*3:33.46*, DNF (4:49.89), DNF (5:36.54), DNF (6:11.48), DNF (5:46.69),
*4:15.22*, *4:38.26*, DNF (4.56.02), DNF (4:56.11), DNF (6:08.52)

Multi bld: DNF (1/3 29:31)


----------



## Mikel (Nov 26, 2012)

Week 2012-47
3BLD:* 1:37.27*

DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:31.47, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:57.94, *1:19.52*, 1:47.83, *1:45.63*, DNF, DNF, *1:29.80*, *1:46.56*, 1:57.31, DNF, *1:44.86*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2012)

Mats B

*Multi: 1/2 = 0* 4:03.54 (1:35)
This should not be so hard! 

*3x3 bld = 1:21.18 * (15/20)
1:37.20, 1:45.48, 1:40.30, DNF, 1:47.53, 1:35.46. DNF, *1:32.43,* 1:50.07, 1:53.81,* 1:12.69*, DNF, *1:28.96*, 1:36.09, 2:13.48, 1:33.70, *1:15.30*, DNF, *1:16.54*, DNF


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

*3BLD*
50.53, 44.34, DNF(47.92), DNF(44.07), DNF(45.08), 40.57, 40.38, *39.00*, DNF(1:01.54), DNF(45.07), *38.31*, DNF(42.27), *39.05*, DNF(45.71), *39.04*, *37.98*, 41.91, DNF(47.64), 42.40, 58.75 = *38.68*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-47:*

*3x3x3*

 38.05 Anton Rostovikov
 38.68 Noahaha
 52.20 Martial
 1:21.18 MatsBergsten
 1:37.27 Mikel
 4:21.06 PianoCube

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 1/ 2 = 0, 4:03.54 MatsBergsten
 1/ 3 = DNF, 29:31 PianoCube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2012)

*Week 2012-48:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, December 3, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-48:*


*2x2x2:*

U F' R2 U F U2 F U R' U'
R F U F2 R' U F' R2 U
R2 U2 F2 U R2 U'
R' U' R2 F R F R' U'
U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U'
U F2 U F' R2 F R2 F' R2
F' R U F2 R' U2 R F' U
U F R' U F' R F2 U' F' U
F' R U2 F U R U2 F' U
R2 F R' F R2 F2 U' F' U2
R' F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F2
F R U2 R F R' F2 U F' U'
F U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2
F2 R F' U2 F' U R2 F U'
U2 R2 U' F' R2 U F' R2 U'
F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2
R2 F R2 F R' F' U F R2 U2
R F2 R U R' F U2 F U
R F U2 R2 U' F2 U F' R2
R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F'

*3x3x3:*

B' R2 B' L2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 F' L' B U B2 D2 B2 D' R' B' U'
R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 U R2 D R' F L' B2 D F' L2
F' R' D F' R2 L' F2 R2 U' B' L' D2 R' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2
U R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U R' B D' R B U F2 R D' B
U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R F2 D B2 D U F'
R2 D L2 F L' B R F' D' L' B2 D R2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 U'
U2 R2 L' F U D L2 F' R D F D2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B R2 F
L2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' B2 F' D L B2 R2 B F
U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F R2 B2 F L B R' F2 L' D' L F2 D
U2 L2 D2 L B' R F2 D F U' D' F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D
R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 L U B2 U L' D B F U'
R2 D2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B D2 F D U' L' U2 F' D2 L' B' U2 F
L' D F' D' R2 U B2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 B'
U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' L B2 U B2 R U2 F'
B2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' F' L2 F2 U2 F L B' U' B D'
D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B' U2 L' D B2 F R2 U2 B2
U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F L B F' R F2 D F' U'
R F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' R B2 R D F2 R' D2 B' F'
D2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R B' F R' U' B' R F2 R' F
F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' L D2 B' R D B' F'

*4x4x4:*

R' U2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R U' F' Uw2 U' L R' B' D2 Uw' R U' Rw2 B D2 L2 R F L R D' U B U' Fw2 L2 B F' D2 Fw2 L2 R
Uw2 Fw Rw' U2 R F U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D F Uw B2 Fw' F D2 U R' Fw2 Rw' B' Fw' F L D' R' Uw' R' B Uw2 F Rw2 B' Rw2 B2 D' Rw Uw2 L'
Fw' R' Fw U' L Fw U' Fw' D' L2 B R2 B' R D2 B' Uw U2 Rw' D' Fw' L Uw' F Rw' Fw U' L R Uw' R D2 Fw' F L D2 U' L' U F2
B' Rw' D' U2 Fw Rw' R2 Uw U2 Rw Uw L' D' B Rw R U L B2 D2 U B' F' R2 B' F' Rw2 B2 Uw' F' Uw B2 Fw D B2 L' Rw R' Fw2 F2
Uw2 U B L' Rw U L2 B2 F D2 B' Fw2 F2 L2 B' Uw' F' D2 L2 Fw' F L Fw' D2 B2 F2 D' Uw2 L Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw Fw Rw F2 Uw2
L2 D2 Uw U' B D' U' R' B' U' Rw2 B2 Rw D2 U2 Rw Fw2 D U Fw U Fw' Uw2 R2 F Rw' Fw Uw L Uw2 L' Fw2 R2 B' Fw Rw2 D' U Fw' R
U2 L Uw' Fw' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 Fw D' Uw2 F' Uw U2 L' R2 D' U F2 L2 R' B L2 R2 B Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 B2 F L' Fw' Uw2 L' F2 L2 Rw' F2
D Rw2 D L2 Rw' R2 U B' D2 U' L' Uw2 Rw F Rw Uw2 L U' Fw2 F Uw F2 U' L' D2 Uw' R D' B Fw2 D B D Rw2 B D' Uw Fw2 Uw' B

*5x5x5:*

R2 D' U2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Bw2 F2 R D Dw U L2 B2 Bw' F2 D B2 Fw' F2 L' Bw' L2 R' Fw2 F' Dw B Fw2 D' Dw2 F Uw Fw U' Rw2 U2 Rw' R' Uw' B2 Lw' B' Bw2 R Bw Fw F' D Uw2 U' Rw' R' B2 U' Fw Dw2 Lw F' D'
Rw' F Lw Dw' Fw' L Dw' U R D L Dw' Uw2 U' L2 B Uw' U' Fw D Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw' R Dw2 B Lw2 F2 L2 U' Lw2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 Lw2 U Bw Lw' B' Bw2 L R2 D Dw2 Uw' U' B2 R F D' U' Lw' Rw' Bw' Fw' R Fw2
Fw L' B2 F L' Uw' U R' U' Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw L' R' B' Rw2 Bw' L U' Bw2 Fw' D2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' B' Dw Bw' Lw2 B2 L2 Lw' Fw' L U' F L2 B2 Bw2 F D' Uw' Fw U' B' Dw' Rw Fw' L' Lw2 U' L2 D2 B Fw2 Uw' U Fw2
L Rw2 B2 Fw2 R Bw' R Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F Lw' Rw' R2 D2 Uw' Bw' F' U2 L2 U2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 Uw F Lw2 D2 Lw' Rw' R' F2 Dw Uw2 F D' U' L' Uw' L U2 Fw' Rw Bw' Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Bw F' Uw2 U' Bw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B' L2 B D' L' R U' F' L2 U
L' D R2 F2 U F2 B' R U R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B D2
F' U' R' L U' L U' F' U' B' U2 B U2 F U2 R2 B R2 B U2
B' L2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B D2 L' F' L2 B2 D2 L D' L F
F' R2 D' R' D' F2 B' U2 D R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L2
R2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 L' D' B2 F' U R' B' R D R2
F2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B L2 F' R F' L2 U F D2 B2 U' R'
F2 R L B' D2 L2 F2 R' B' D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U'
R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B D' B U F D R D' U2 L'
L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L' F U2 B L U2 R2 F2 R' D
F L' U B2 U2 D F U' D' L U D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 U
L D F R' B' L B D2 B' U L F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' U2 L B2
B U2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 U F2 R D B' F2 R D F D'
F' D' L' D2 R' U L2 B2 U F B' R2 B D2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B2
F L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 L' B' D R' F' D' R' U' L2 B'
L2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D' F2 R B L2 U L' U L D'
R F2 U B' D' L' F' B2 D' B' D B2 D L2 D2 R2 U D R2 F2 R2
F L2 U' L' B' U' L2 U R' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 D2 F D2 F R2 F'
B L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 U L' R2 F R2 B R2 U' L F
U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F' R D' U2 L R' U2 R' F
B L' F' L2 D R2 D2 R U' R' U2 L2 U2 F U2 F B U2 F' R2 B'
D L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R D B F' U' L' R2 F' D2 U2
U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 R U2 B' F' U' B' F U' L2 F
F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 B' D' F' L U F2 U2 R B L'
L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' D' R2 F' U B D F' R U2
F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L B2 D R2
U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B L2 B D2 B D' F D2 L' D' R2 F2 U' B F2
U' L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R B F2 L U' F L U' F2 U'
L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B R B F2 D U' F U R D'
D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L U F' D' F' D' L F' D'
L' B2 U' B L2 D' B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2
B2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 R2 F L2 B R2 D' L U' B' U2 R U' F R2 B'
D2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F L' F2 L' D B2 L U2 B U F
R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 L2 U R B R' F D' U2 L2 U2 L2
F2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F' U2 L B F' U L U' F
U2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F' D' B' U L B2 F' D2 L F2
R' U' F R F' U B2 D' B' L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B2 L2 U2 F2
R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F' R D' L D2 U F L2 F' R
U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U' F' R' D' F' D' L2 F L'
D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L' B' D U R U B L2 R' F2


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> * Results for week 2012-47:*
> 
> *3x3x3*
> 
> ...


I think there is a minor error here. I should have placed 5th and Mats should have placed 4th with our averages.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I think there is a minor error here. I should have placed 5th and Mats should have placed 4th with our averages.



Oops - corrected.

Because of the complexity of the blindfold race and the fact that it's still not as big as the overall weekly competition, I just compile all of the results by hand every week. This was a paste error - I put you in the wrong place. Thanks for pointing out my error.

I really hope I can start participating more again in the near future; my life has been a little too busy lately, so I haven't been able to do as much BLD solving as I'd like in the past couple of months.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 1, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 36.16*
36.92, 43.11, DNF, *36.26*, *35.59*, 45.58, *35.80*, DNF, 42.20, 45.47, 39.68, DNF, DNF, *36.91*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *36.26*, 42.34, 38.64
Session mean: 39.60 :tu
Accuracy: 13/20


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 2, 2012)

*3X3X3 BLD: 1:12.68*
*1:13.33 1:05.60* DNF DNF DNF 2:06.45 DNF DNF 1:27.05 DNF *1:10.92* DNF *1:06.20* DNF *1:04.33* DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF....:fp


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 2, 2012)

3x3 bld: *4:08.48*
Accuracy: 9/20

DNF (4:34.87), DNF (4:55.85), *4:27.57*, DNF (5:01.34), DNF (4:21.87),
5:10.99, *4:16.08*, *4:23.50*, 6:33.92, DNF (5:18.52),
DNF (6:58.73), DNF (8:27.82), DNF (5:54.36), DNF (5:52.46), 4:30.61,
*3:29.26*, DNF (7.32.76), *4:05.99*, 5:11.93, DNF (5:30.75)

I'm still improving  The 3:29.26 is a new PB single.


Multi BLD: 2/3 26:07.91

Only off by a u-perm on the F-face :confused: probably memo mistake. This was more than 3 minutes faster than my last attempt with 3 cubes, and with two solved cubes instead of one, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Martial (Dec 4, 2012)

3BLD
DNF(42.10)[14.38], DNF(1:14.92)[25.20], DNF(1.10)[0.17], *48.37[13.17]*, DNF(59.53)[22.20],
DNF(1:16.32)[25.45], *50.55[14.07]*, DNF(1:05.26)[1:04.26], DNF(1:01.34)[19.93], 55.40[19.78],
56.80[15.46], *48.35[13.97]*, DNF(1:09.12)[20.50], DNF(56.72)[14.87], *52.85[16.65]*,
*49.97[21.33]*, 1:22.41[22.70], 1:00.23[19.22], DNF(1:12.37)[29.13], DNF(1:12.37)[28.83]

=> *50.02*
9/20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.60*
Accuracy: 15/20
Best single: 1:09.29
*1:12.35*, DNF [1:16.91, 2E], DNF [1:28.21, 2E], *1:21.81*, *1:09.29*, 2:20.01, 1:23.69, 1:21.94, 2:41.14, 1:43.16, 1:22.78, DNF [1:40.01, 6E], *1:12.52*, DNF [1:18.00, 3C 2E], *1:12.04*, DNF [3:17.79, 4E], 1:28.34, 1:38.64, 1:28.05, 2:27.79
Comment: At least I did them all for a change. I'm so out of practice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-48:*

*3x3x3*

 36.16 Anton Rostovikov
 50.02 Martial
 1:12.68 sneze2r
 1:13.60 Mike Hughey
 4:08.48 PianoCube

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

 2/ 3 = 1, 26:07.91 PianoCube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2012)

*Week 2012-49:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, December 10, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-49:*


*2x2x2:*

R' F' R2 F R2 F' U R2
R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2
U F2 U F' R' U2 F U2 R' U
R' F R U' R2 F U F2 R2 U'
F U' R F' U2 F' R2 U' F'
F2 U' F' U2 F R' F2 U F' U'
R U2 R F U2 F
R' F2 R' U F2 U R2 U R' U2
U' F R' U' R2 F R F2 R2
F2 R2 U2 R F' U2 R U2 R2
U2 R' U F' R' F U
R2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 U'
U' R2 F U' F U2 R2 F'
R2 U' F2 U' R U2 F2 R
R2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' U' F2
F U2 R2 U' F2 U R' F' R2
R U F R2 U2 R' U2 R U2
U R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2
R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' R
R' U F U2 F R2 F2 U R'

*3x3x3:*

U2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 R D L' F D2 B L' D' B2 L B
D2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B R2 B L2 U2 R' F' D' F L' F' D2 U B' U
R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 D2 U' F' L U' L F' D2 B2 U2
L' D' B L U' R2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2
F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L D' F L2 D' U L2 B' R2 U2
L' B2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 U F' L U2 F2 D' F' D' B2
L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F R D U2 F R2 B D B2 L
B' U2 B2 D2 B U2 B L2 B F2 L' D2 F R2 B D F' D B2 F'
D F2 U L2 B' U D' F2 U2 D2 R' D2 B2 R L2 U2 R F2
B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B U' L' U' R F' R' F2 D' U2
B2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 U F2 L' B2 D L F' D' L B F U2
L R2 F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R F L' F2 L2 U' F' R' D' U R
B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 R D2 F D' L B2 D2 U' B
R F2 U F B' U B2 U2 B L' F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' D
F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F L2 F L B F D2 L F2 D'
L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L' D' B2 U L' D2 F' R2 U'
B2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' R' F U2 R F2 D' F U L' B R2
D2 F B' L' U R D R2 B' U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B' U2
R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' D' U' L' B U R' B' L
B2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 F L2 R2 D' B L R2 D B2 U' L' R2 F'

*4x4x4:*

L Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 Uw' U2 R Uw2 F' Rw' F D2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' B' D F' D Rw2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 D L R' U' B2 U B' R2 D' B Uw2 B' F' Uw2
L2 Rw' B2 R Fw2 U B2 Uw2 L Rw2 U' L2 D F Rw2 R' U' Rw2 Uw B' Rw U' Fw D' F2 U' Rw2 F R' Fw2 F R2 Uw' U2 L B2 Rw B Fw2 L'
U2 R' Uw U2 F L U B Fw F Rw' D2 U' Fw2 U2 B2 F U2 L R Fw F' D' Uw U2 B F' L2 Fw U' F' D2 L Rw2 Fw' F' D F' R' Uw
Fw' R D' Uw2 U Rw' U L2 D B' F D' Rw' R B2 Uw' F U' B Fw F' Rw' D' Uw2 L' R' D U2 Rw2 F Uw' U Rw Fw2 F Uw Fw L U2 R2
Fw' R' B2 D' U Rw2 Uw' L Fw' F2 D F U' L Rw' R2 U' Rw Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw F' D' B Uw U2 Rw B Fw U' Rw2 D' U2 Rw' R2 F2 Uw Rw' R2
F2 U2 F R' B' D' L' Uw' L' R' Fw Uw' U Rw B U F' D2 Uw F2 L' B2 Fw L R D Uw U2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw F L Rw' D Uw Rw2 R2 Uw
Uw' L2 Uw' L R2 D' U F' D' B2 Fw F U2 L' Rw R2 B2 Fw L Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' L D U' Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw R2 U' Fw2 Uw B2 L2 Uw L2 R2
U B' Uw2 U B2 F' U2 Fw2 D F D' L B2 Uw' R2 D' Rw' U F2 D U F Uw2 L Rw2 R' Uw' U' Fw2 L' R' Fw2 Uw' R' Uw Rw2 B F2 D' Rw'

*5x5x5:*

B' F L Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw Fw Lw Rw' Fw2 F R' Bw2 F2 D' U2 B' Fw2 Lw U2 L2 F' Lw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' U' Lw' Uw' Lw2 Dw Rw2 B D2 Lw2 B' Dw Uw' Fw F Uw' U' B2 D' Dw' Uw' Bw L2 Lw R' Bw2
U Fw2 F2 Lw2 B' Rw' Fw D Uw L Fw' D' Uw' U2 Lw' Bw Rw' F2 L2 Lw' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw Bw F' Uw' U' L Dw2 U2 L2 B D' Dw U2 B2 L2 Dw Uw' B2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' B' L2 Dw Lw2 R' B Dw2 U' Lw' D' Dw F2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 U
F' D Rw U Rw' D' U' Bw' Dw2 R Fw D2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Lw F' R2 Bw Rw' R' B Rw2 D' Lw Rw F U L2 R' B2 R2 Dw2 Uw U' Rw' D U Lw Uw2 B' F2 D L' Lw2 R2 B F2 D' U L2 B2 U F2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw'
U' Bw' Lw Uw L' Uw Bw2 L2 D' Uw' L Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 F L' B' D' U2 R' Dw2 B Fw F' U' L' D Bw D2 Uw' Rw Uw' R F2 L' Lw' Uw' F' R B2 F' Rw U2 R' B2 Fw2 R2 Bw U2 F2 L' D2 Lw Bw' F' D R' U2 Bw

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 D' U2 L B' U R' F D2 R' D'
L2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L D' L' B L2 U L' B L2 U2
R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L' B2 F R B' F2 D2 L' B' F2
B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 R' F' L2 U2 F D F R U2
L2 F2 U' R' F B' R' F U' L' U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B'
U' L' U' B2 R D L2 B R' U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2
R2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 R' B R2 B2 D F D2 U F2 R'
U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D U' B R2 F2 R' U2 B' R2 B R2
U' F2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D L2 R' F L F2 L2 R2 U2
B U D' F2 R D' L2 U' R2 F B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2
D2 F L2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R D2 R F' R' D' B' D F
D' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R U' B' F' R' U L' F2 R U'
U B2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 D L F' D' R B2 U R B R D2 U2
B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D' L R2 U B2 L' D2 U R
U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 U B' R D' L R' F' L D2 R' U
B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' R2 B U L2 F' D' F'
F' B D2 B2 U' L B2 D2 F U F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U D
R2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U' L2 F' L' R B L2 F L2 U
F2 R' B' D L' D' R F D R U2 D2 F2 R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2
B U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' F D' B2 L' R2 U2 F R2
F2 R' F2 R B2 R' D2 L2 R' U2 R U B2 D' B' L2 B D R' U'
R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F' U' L B D2 B2 R' F R2 B
L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L' U' F L' R2 B' R' U' L' B2
L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D B' D U' F L D' L2 B' L2 D'
D U2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U B' U' B2 U' B2 L2 B' U' R' U
U2 B U2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U B D B2 L B2 R2
L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R2 U L2 R D2 U' R U' L2 B' R
U L2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R B2 F L U R2 B2 R B F2
F U' R2 L' B' U' F R' F2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' D' F2 U L2 U L2
D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' B F' D L R' U2 B2 F'
R F2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 B' R2 U B F2 D2 B' D L'
D2 B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D R' B' F' R' D' F2 U' R D' U2
L2 B L2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D U R D' L2 R' B2 D' R2 F
F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B F R' U' R2 D F2 U2 B D2 R2
D2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D B' F2 R' B' U' L' B2 D' U
F' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 U' L U B D2 L U2 B R2 F' U
L2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D U' F2 L' B2 R F D U' R2 B' R' U'
U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 B2 L F2 U' L2 U F' R D B' R'
U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R D2 L' D2 F' L' D2 R' D' U2 L' D' L2
B2 L2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L R2 F2 D2 U L' F D L' D' F D


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 6, 2012)

I urge all of you to go back in time and try the first 4BLD scramble of last week 

R' U2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R U' F' Uw2 U' L R' B' D2 Uw' R U' Rw2 B D2 L2 R F L R D' U B U' Fw2 L2 B F' D2 Fw2 L2 R


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 6, 2012)

I tried it last week, but even with a lot of solved centers pieces, I used forever to memo the centers. Got a lot of 2- and 3-cycles which confused me a lot. It was my second 4BLD attempt tough.

BTW, I won multi BLD with only 1 point? Where did everyone go?


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I tried it last week, but even with a lot of solved centers pieces, I used forever to memo the centers. Got a lot of 2- and 3-cycles which confused me a lot. It was my second 4BLD attempt tough.
> 
> BTW, I won multi BLD with only 1 point? Where did everyone go?



Final exams....  In one week from now, I'll probably be trying a multi-bld every day.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 6, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 35.16*
38.23, 43.06, *28.47*, 44.79, *35.59*, DNF, 52.11, 40.47, *37.75*, 40.69, 43.11, 42.86, 38.18, 45.84, *37.10*, 42.34, 37.90, *36.89*, DNF, 42.54


----------



## mande (Dec 6, 2012)

3x3 BLD: *1:22.12*, DNF(1:21.02), 1:42.79, DNF(1:49.34), DNF(1:38.92), DNF(1:51.82), *1:19.81*, DNF(1:35.91), 1:39.59, 2:16.60, DNF(1:39.06), DNF(1:30.04), *1:36.11*, 1:41.08, *1:31.92*, DNF(1:36.19), DNF(1:11.29), DNF(1:58.40), *1:12.27*, DNF(2:00.89)

Mean of best 5: 1:24.45
Accuracy: 9/20

4x4 BLD: 13:28.17, DNF(10:29.47), DNF(10:42.28), *10:13.06*, 11:41.82, *9:44.27*, DNF(1:46.59), DNF(9:01.24)

Mean of best 2: 9:58.67
Accuracy: 4/8

Pretty satisfied with the accuracy...6th solve was my first sub 10 
7th solve: After 1:46 I realized I had memod the centers wrong, and I just gave up :/
8th was off by 3 centers.

5x5 BLD: DNF(~67), DNF(36:56)
In the first one, I had to take a half an hour break during my memo to go out and eat dinner :/
Second was only 2 centers off


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I urge all of you to go back in time and try the first 4BLD scramble of last week



I don't like the scramble too much either, because I like all center comms to start at U.
Even if all the bottom centers were solved I would then get all center comms starting from F or L.
But of course it is nice to see 12 centers solved from the start (I could not get more).

*Multi = 1/2 = 0* in 5:15
Memo 3:27, beginning to be annoyed that I cannot do two cubes moderately fast.


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2012)

4BLD:
Accuracy: 0/8
Nothing to be said... All were sub 16, some were closer than others. The closest was off by 3 edges.


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 8, 2012)

*3BLD:*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:31.86, 59.86, DNF, 51.68, 1:02.85, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:12.47, DNF, 1:07.44, DNF, DNF, 1:01.21, DNF, 1:22.95, DNF.
Accuracy: *8/20*
Average:*1:00.61* (so close...)
*MLTBLD:7/12 1:02*


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 8, 2012)

3x3: 4:12.25
Accuracy: 10/20

4:25.24, 6:19.83, DNF, DNF, DNF,
4:23.75, 5:29.58, DNF, 4:53.12, 6:26.22,
4:12.02, 3:29.06, DNF, DNF, DNF,
DNF, 4:31.16, 5:13.72, DNF, DNF

Good accuracy. The mean was not better than last time, but still good. Got 3 sub 4:00 DNF's...

MultiBLD: 3/3 25:42.56

PB multiBLD. I think I'll try 4 cubes next time, but it might be difficult to get sub 40 minutes.

I'll try some 4BLD, but it will most likely just be DNF's.

--------------------------

4bld:
Mean: DNF
Accuracy: 1/8

1. DNF (43:24.44) Off by two corners and two centers
2. DNF (38:15.86) Off by three corners and three wings
3. *41:30.53* Second succsess and PB!
4. DNF (30:58.10 [19:00]) Off by 3 corners. FML.
5. DNF (30:09.67 [≈20:30]) Off by 8 wings and 4 corners. I think I did Rw B as a set up move for the last center com, and B’ r’ to undo it -_-
6. DNF (31:42.93) Off by five centers, 14 wings and 7 corners. Something went terribly wrong. Good time considered I had to re memo 12 wings after I relized they were mismemorized.
7. DNF (33:35.82) Off by 3 corners and 2 edges.
8. DNF (38:07.95) Off by 4 corners, 8 edges and 2 centers. Did a lot of memo mistakes I had to fix.

4BLD Y U so difficult?


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 9, 2012)

BLD2 

===========

BLD3 *47.13*, acc: 14/20

*44.44*, 56.02, *49.05*, 58.84, *46.70*, DNF, 56.23, DNF, *48.12*, 1:04.72, 1:28.78, DNF, *47.33*, DNF, 52.56, 55.42, 1:14.92, 1:00.62, DNF, DNF

===========

BLD4 *4:30.72*, acc: 4/8

5:40.88[3:18.84], 5:38.78[2:04.39], *3:40.66[1:27.02]*, DNF(5:17.75)[2:19.58], DNF(4:43.29)[2:19.77], DNF(5:24.45)[2:11.36], DNF(4:09.38)[1:56.44], *5:20.78[2:23.79]*

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

DNF(8:36.68)[3:33.71], DNF(9:20.61)[3:58.34]

===========



PianoCube said:


> BTW, I won multi BLD with only 1 point? Where did everyone go?


Here we go!

Multi-BLD *15/17 = 13, 52:21*

Memorization: 32:44

Two flipped edges in 1st cube (I forgot the last word, made a random guess);
Completely forgot edges in 6th cube.

Time is very good for me.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 9, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Multi-BLD *15/17 = 13, 52:21*
> 
> ...



Yay! Congrats


----------



## Martial (Dec 10, 2012)

*3BLD*
DNF(53.88)[21.66], DNF(47.13)[16.10], 51.34[19.50], 1:03.61[19.26], 51.39[14.46],
1:02.11[17.50], *40.44[14.01]*, *50.05[15.67]*, *48.66[14.09]*, DNF(58.86)[18.28],
DNF(48.69)[17.60], DNF(1:02.43)[24.31], *42.85[14.78]*, DNF(59.50)[15.27], DNF(46.93)[15.52],
*42.16[15.00]*, 51.66[17.49], DNF(56.89)[22.90], DNF(53.93)[18.24], 51.54[17.64]

=> *44.83*

11/20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:12.25*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:04.92
DNF [2:01.46, 4C 4E], 2:14.06, *1:06.17*, 1:55.35, 1:33.19, 1:30.70, *1:06.10*, DNF [1:24.36, 2E], 1:33.13, 1:43.18, 1:31.37, DNF[1:39.76, 3C], DNF [1:05.74, 2C 4D], *1:22.41*, *1:04.92*, 1:26.65, *1:21.64*, 1:25.08, 1:31.55, 1:43.82
Comment: Some fast solves, but some bad results too.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques, D: middle centers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-49:*

*3x3x3*

 35.16 Anton Rostovikov
 44.83 Martial
 47.13 DrKorbin
 1:00.61 sneze2r
 1:12.25 Mike Hughey
 1:24.45 mande
 4:12.25 PianoCube

*4x4x4*

 4:30.72 DrKorbin
 9:58.67 mande
 DNF PianoCube (1/8)
 DNF Riley (0/8)

*5x5x5*

 DNF DrKorbin (0/2)
 DNF mande (0/2)

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

15/17 = 13, 52:21 DrKorbin
 3/ 3 = 3, 25:42.56 PianoCube
 1/ 2 = 0, 5:15 MatsBergsten
 7/12 = 0, 1:02:00 sneze2r (assuming probably 6/12 in 1:00:00)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2012)

*Week 2012-50:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, December 17, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-50:*


*2x2x2:*

R2 U R' F2 U R' F' R' F
U F2 U F2 U' F2
U2 F2 R' F R F' R U2 R U'
F R' U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U'
F' U2 R U R2 F' R2 U' R'
F2 R' U2 R' F2 U F2
F' R2 F2 U F' U' R' F2 R
F' U' F2 R F R U2
U' F' R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
F R2 U R F R' F U'
U' F' R' U F2 R2 U R2 U
F2 U F2 U' R F2 U' R' U'
R F2 R F R U' F U'
U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U
R' U2 R' U R' U' F' R2
R' U' F U2 R' F' U'
U2 R' U R' F2 R U' F
F2 U R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U2
R U2 F U2 F R2 U' R'
F R U' R2 F R' U R F2 U

*3x3x3:*

R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U' B L D2 B F' U' B U2 B
L2 F' L2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F U L B D' R U L' D2 F'
B R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U' R' B2 D2 B' F D' L' B F
U B2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L B2 R' D' L2 R2 B' D' L U'
D R' L' U L' F' U' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 R
F U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F' D2 U R D2 L' R D L' U' F R2
F' L2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' D L R D' U' L B R2 B' L'
B U L2 U F B2 L F' R' U B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B L2
L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 R2 D2 R' F R D' R2 B L2 D R B2
F' L2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D R' B' L F' D2 F' D' B F
F2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R F U2 F' R U F' D U2 B F'
R L' B D2 F' L' D R2 F2 R' D L2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U D
F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R U L U2 L D' R2 B L2 R
D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' F L' D' R U F D'
B2 D2 L F' L2 D B' U B2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D2
F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R' D2 U2 R' B2 U' R B' R'
B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 F R B' F' L' U' B F' D' F
L R U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 B F2 R D F' D2 L R'
B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U' F2 R U L B' L'
R B U' F2 L' F L' B D R D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 D

*4x4x4:*

B Fw' Rw R' B L2 D' Fw F Uw R2 Uw' F2 U L Rw R D' U' Rw2 D' B' F2 Uw B' R Fw2 U' L2 F2 Rw B' Uw L Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2
Rw2 Fw' L D' R B' F R' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 B' F' R' B D2 Uw R Uw2 Rw R2 B D' U' L' D' R Uw' L' D' Fw Rw R' B L R' Uw Fw2 U'
D2 Fw' F2 L D B2 F D' Fw2 D' U2 Rw2 B2 R' U2 L2 D Fw U2 R Uw2 U2 Fw2 L Rw U2 Fw' Uw' U2 B F Rw2 R B2 F U F' Rw2 Fw' Uw
Fw2 U2 F Uw2 F Rw2 R2 D' L Fw' F U2 B' R' B Fw' U' L2 B2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 D R' U' B2 F' Uw' L2 R' Fw' L D2 U' L Rw2 R2 F2 D'
D2 U2 R2 Uw L D U Rw Fw F L Rw' Uw' R2 D L' D2 Uw2 U' B Fw2 F2 Uw U' R' B2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' U2 R' B' Fw D' B2 F L' R2 D'
Rw U B' Rw' F' L Rw' R2 Fw2 R2 U2 B2 F' Rw' D' Uw' R2 D2 L U B2 R Uw B2 Fw' R2 B2 R D' Rw' B' Uw2 U R Fw F Uw' F' Uw2 L2
L' U2 Rw2 B U' Rw' B2 D' Fw2 R D L2 Uw L2 Rw R Uw B' Fw Rw' U2 B Fw' F' Uw R2 B' U' L Uw2 Fw' U' R2 B L B' Uw' L2 R2 Fw'
L2 R' U L2 Rw2 B F' U F2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 B' L' Rw' R' F' R2 D' Uw U2 Fw F2 U2 L2 R2 D' Fw2 F' R U' B2 Fw D' Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2

*5x5x5:*

Rw F' Uw Rw' D Dw2 Uw U2 L U2 Bw U2 Rw' B2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Fw D' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Rw B2 D Uw B' Bw2 Fw' L2 U2 L Dw' Rw Fw Dw B' F D Dw2 L Dw Rw' Fw Rw' R Uw2 U2 F' Lw R2 D' Dw2 U' Rw' Uw B F' R2
D' Uw' Bw' Lw D' Rw' Bw2 D U2 L' D' L R2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' B U2 Fw' Rw' B' L2 R2 U' Bw2 F L2 F' R' Fw2 Lw' Dw' Rw U2 F2 Rw B2 F R B' Bw' Uw U2 Bw' Fw L U2 Bw' L2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 R Uw L2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw Rw2
B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 F Dw' L2 B' R' F' Dw Uw Bw Uw Fw' F' D' U L' R2 Bw2 L' D' B2 Bw Lw R D2 Rw2 D' L' Uw2 R' U' L Fw' L U B F2 U L2 Lw' R Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 F R2 Bw L2 R B2 U' B2 Rw2 Dw'
L2 Lw Rw D' L U2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' F2 Rw' R Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 L' B' Bw' Fw2 F2 D Dw Uw2 Rw R2 F L R' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 L2 Lw Bw2 U' B Lw' D' Uw Fw Dw' U' L R Bw' U Bw' U L Lw Rw' R Uw2 U' Rw2

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F R2 D' R' F L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' B
R2 F2 L R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' U' B' D R' F' D2 L D2 L'
L2 B L2 B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 B U' B' D' R' B D' L2
D L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 F' R' U R B' R2 B2 L D R'
F2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B L D' F' D2 B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U'
U2 F' B2 R F L B L U R2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2
L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R B2 U' R' U' L D' B F2 U'
D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L D2 L R U2 B' R' B' L' B2 D R2 U' B'
B' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B F' L U2 F' L' R' F' U B D L'
B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D' L' F' L' B2 R F' U2 B' U' F2
F2 U F2 R' B' D2 L D F' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 U2
L D2 R2 D' R2 L U F' R B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B R2 B2
U L' F' U D B' L F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F2 L B2 L
D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 B' D' L2 D B' L2 R F' U2 B'
B2 D' F2 D R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U2 B' R' F D' U' R2 U' B' U'
R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U L D' F L2 B' U2 R' F U2 F'
D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U F' L B U2 R2 U F L F
D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 U B F2 L' D' B2 F' R F R
D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D B2 R' U R B F D U2
L F' B2 R2 U B D R' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 D2
B' U2 B2 L D F U2 L2 U F' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L B2 L U2 B2 R'
R2 U2 B F2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 R' U F L R' B' L2 D L R'
B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 R' B R' D L R U'
B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D U' F' L D' R2 F' U' B' R' F2 U2
U2 R2 D F2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R B' L' D' U2 R D U F' D2 R2
L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 B' L' D L' U2 L F D U'
D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' B F U' B D2 F' R2 D L2
B2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' R B D2 F' U L D F'
U2 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R F2 U L R' U F' D B U2
D' R2 U R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 F D2 F' D U2 B R D2 R'
F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L D' F2 R' D B' F U' R' F'
D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D B R' D' F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' F' U2
R F L' D B L' U R' D R' L' F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2
L2 B2 L D2 R D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B L2 D B L2 F2 L R2 B' F2
D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U' L D2 B U' R' D R' U2
U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B R' D B F D' B R2 D'
D2 B2 L B2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R F' D2 U L' F2 R2
R2 U B' D' F' U B' R F D F' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2
U F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' L U B R U' R' D' F U2 R'
U2 D F B' L F' B2 R' L2 D B' U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 11, 2012)

I added my 4BLD results a little bit too late, but it doesn't really matter, as I only got one success.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 12, 2012)

2BLD: 15/20
Mean of best 5: 33.44
Times:


Spoiler



DNF(1:00.76), *25.02[12.57]*, *36.94[16.69]*, 48.83[21.81], 45.86[17.67], DNF(53.98)[23.46], 47.00[23.30], 41.92[17.71], DNF(31.41)[15.19], 45.43[19.26], 58.50[28.14], DNF(59.81)[24.78], DNF(1:10.50)[32.17], 43.24[19.14], 44.70[20.84], *39.64[14.07]*, 1:01.31[30.36], 40.07[15.71], *27.35[9.04]*, *38.29[15.61]*



3BLD: 3:28.77
5/5


Spoiler



*3:11.11[1:35.44], 3:45.33[1:56.76], 3:33.84[1:48.51], 3:26.60[1:49.78], 3:26.98[1:48.64]*


Too lazy to do all 20 solves, so why not just get 5 successes in your first 5 solves, and quit while you're ahead!


----------



## mande (Dec 12, 2012)

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:28.56), *1:24.75*, 1:48.95, DNF(1:16.74), *1:25.87*, *1:25.37*, *1:11.60*, DNF(1:34.61), DNF(1:15.53), *1:24.42*, DNF(1:19.37), 1:26.28, DNF(1:34.66), DNF(1:31.34), DNF(1:25.67), DNF(2:00.04), 1:57.17, 1:33.20, DNF(1:20.97), 1:32.64

Mean of best 5: 1:22.40
Accuracy: 10/20
First half was great, second half terrible


----------



## Skullush (Dec 12, 2012)

Week 2012-50

3BLD
*Mean of 5: 1:09.71*
Accuracy: 16/20
1:24.42, DNF(1:23.40), DNF(1:21.67), *1:12.40*, 1:27.44, 1:28.52, *1:11.07*, 1:34.27, DNF(1:19.50), DNF(1:47.63), 1:12.32, *1:07.05*, 1:30.25, 1:18.82, 1:18.52, 1:23.93, 1:35.85, 1:43.06, *1:07.48*, *1:10.54*


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 14, 2012)

3BLD:


Spoiler



DNF(54.26), 57.02, DNF(56.32), DNF(1:17.51), 1:01.60, DNF(1:16.89), DNF(1:23.00), DNF(1:25.30), 49.33, DNF(1:08.12), 1:02.50, DNF(1:08.09), DNF(1:24.04), DNF(1:16.90), DNF(1:11.20), DNF(1:44.55), DNF(1:09.02), 1:12.63, DNF(1:08.35), DNF(1:18.24)
Average:1:00.62
Accuracy: 5/20!
... during the warm up i had preety good accuracy, about 70%-85%. Maybe too much focusing on a good time was worthless...
single 49.33:







Multiblind:


Spoiler



9/12 in *59:50(~42 min. memo)*
I forgot one word in edges for last cube, so i give it up, just in time


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 15, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 33.41*
*31.73*, DNF, 35.58, 38.37, 40.97, 43.70, DNF, 44.19, *32.62*, 41.53, 38.79, 35.72, *34.48*, 47.46, *35.22*, DNF, 40.27, 44.51, *33.02*, 36.27
Accuracy: 17/20
Session mean: 38.50
My best race at the moment. 38.73 average of 12 also (last 12 solves).


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 15, 2012)

BLD2 *12.40*, acc: 19/20

*14.09*, *10.49*, 25.97, 20.59, *13.18*, 18.65, 18.59, 28.26, 17.06, 19.37, 17.45, 16.18, 19.32, *12.07*, 16.92, *12.15*, 14.62, 17.53, DNF, 19.56

C-c-c-c-combo breaker 
Some scrambles are very easy.

===========

BLD3 *44.47*, acc: 14/20

DNF, *41.74*, *40.12*, 58.73, 55.72, 54.06, 48.85, DNF, DNF, 1:04.68, *47.79*, 1:04.16, *47.72*, DNF, 57.38, 1:44.38, DNF, 1:01.54, DNF, *44.96*

===========

BLD4 *3:48.01*, acc: 3/8

*3:21.47[~1:30]*, DNF, *4:14.54[~2:08]*, DNF, 4:21.07[~2:10], DNF, DNF, DNF

1 - PB!

===========

BLD5 *8:02.30[3:30.96]*, acc: 2/4

*8:02.30[3:30.96]*, 10:30.44[3:47.55], DNF(9:31.59)S[3:40.78], DNF(9:28.06)[3:36.75]

1 - PB!

===========

Multi-BLD *17/18 = 16, 57:08*

Memorization: 38:09

Completely forgot corners in 8th cube -_-


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2012)

3BLD:
Accuracy: 14/20
Mean of best 5: 1:02.67, 58.88, 56.63, 1:02.70, 47.96 = *59.39*
Times: DNF(1:09.10)[2 corners], DNF(1:02.67)[2 corners], DNF(54.73), 58.88, 1:08.97, 1:16.08, DNF(1:13.87), 1:31.61, 1:14.39, DNF(1:11.46), 1:19.64, 1:01.62, 56.63, 1:07.09, 1:24.75, 1:18.24, 1:23.96, DNF(1:02.70), 47.96, 1:16.94
Comments: Decent, good accuracy.

4BLD:
Accuracy 2/8
Mean of best 2: 10:18.24
DNF(9:09.55), DNF(10:58.29), 9:54.11, DNF(1:42.31), DNF(8:41.70), DNF(6:11.19), 10:42.36, DNF(13:50.36)
Comments: The first 9:09 was off by 3 corners. The 8:41 was off by 3 edges.  And the 9:54 is one second away from my PB.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 16, 2012)

*3BLD: 3:53.13*
Accuracy: 8/20

*4:12.27* , DNF, DNF, *3:32.28*, DNF, DNF, *4:04.14*, DNF, DNF, 4:54.67
DNF, DNF, 4:14.51, DNF, DNF, DNF (2:31.18), *3:54.58*, DNF, *3:42.39*, X:XX.XX

The last solve was a success, but the cube hit the reset button or something. Anyway: Yay for sub 4!

*MultiBLD: 4/4 34:00.77*

This went much better than expected. Memo were quite smooth, recalling images never took more than 5-ish seconds and I thought I did a few execution mistakes.
I thought my PB from last week would stand a bit longer, but I don't complain 

I want to try 5 cubes next week, but I don't have that many good cubes, just 50mm and 42mm zhanchi + some crappy ones. The 50mm zhanchi might work, but not the the rest. Time to buy some more cubes soon


----------



## Ar3s (Dec 16, 2012)

3BLD:
acc:7/20 ;(BAD)
Mean of best 5: 4:03.73, 4:07.77, 4:12.50, 3:50.19, 4:14.00 = *4:08.00*

Times:5:05.77,
DNF(4:01.03),
DNF(3:31.28),
DNF(5:02.47),
DNF(4:03.36),
4:03.73,
DNF(4:08.81),
DNF(4:16.57),
4:07.77,
DNF(4:46.88)
DNF(3:59.41),
4:12.50, 
5:01.36,
DNF(4:58.62),
DNF(6:08.78),
DNF(4:10.61),
DNF(4:07.11), 
DNF(4:24.98),
DNF(3:54.56),
3:50.19
4:30.16 - Video,
[TOO much dnfs ;(
Next time will be better ;P J trained bld two weeks


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 17, 2012)

3BLD: *37.40*, 44.16, *39.22*, DNF(43.08), DNF(40.46), 50.93, DNF(47.11), DNF(55.05), DNF(40.82), DNF(24.27), DNF(42.36),* 36.83*, 41.61, DNF(41.26), *38.40*, DNF(48.00), *37.62*, DNF(21.27), 42.14+, DNF(31.88) = *37.89*

That last one was very disappointing =(


----------



## Martial (Dec 18, 2012)

*3BLD*
1:10.36[16.03], *49.20[17.66]*, DNF(49.25)[12.13], DNF(55.15)[18.48], 55.83[17.09],

1:08.44[18.40], 58.81[22.63], DNF(1:02.66)[16.85], DNF(47.42)[19.50], *48.76[14.70]*,

DNF(48.98)[14.85], DNF(51.86)[14.21], DNF(53.29)[18.18], 1:03.40[18.89], *43.30[13.74]*,

59.11[20.03], DNF(1:00.71)[16.50], *48.78[13.06]*, DNF(58.63)[25.65], *53.43[20.54]*

=>
11/20


----------



## Martial (Dec 18, 2012)

*3BLD*
1:10.36[16.03], *49.20[17.66]*, DNF(49.25)[12.13], DNF(55.15)[18.48], 55.83[17.09],

1:08.44[18.40], 58.81[22.63], DNF(1:02.66)[16.85], DNF(47.42)[19.50], *48.76[14.70]*,

DNF(48.98)[14.85], DNF(51.86)[14.21], DNF(53.29)[18.18], 1:03.40[18.89], *43.30[13.74]*,

59.11[20.03], DNF(1:00.71)[16.50], *48.78[13.06]*, DNF(58.63)[25.65], *53.43[20.54]*

=> *48.69*
11/20

Edit : sorry for double post !


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2012)

* Results for week 2012-50:*

*2x2x2*

 12.40 DrKorbin
 33.44 acohen527

*3x3x3*

 33.41 Anton Rostovikov
 37.89 Noahaha
 44.47 DrKorbin
 48.69 Martial
 59.39 Riley
 1:00.62 sneze2r
 1:09.71 Skullush
 1:22.40 mande
 3:28.77 acohen527
 3:53.13 PianoCube
 4:08.00 Ar3s

*4x4x4*

 3:48.01 DrKorbin
10:18.24 Riley

*5x5x5*

 8:02.30 DrKorbin

*3x3x3 multiBLD*

17/18 = 16, 57:08 DrKorbin
 9/12 = 6, 59:50 sneze2r
 4/ 4 = 4, 34:00.77 PianoCube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2012)

*Week 2012-51:*


2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. This will end Monday night, December 24, 2012, at 11:59 PM EDT.

*Scrambles for week 2012-51:*


*2x2x2:*

R U2 F2 R F' U2 F' R U'
U R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 R'
R2 U R2 F R U2 R
R' U' R2 F' R U2 F
U F R' U F U2 F R
U2 R F' U R2 F2 U F R
R U F2 R' F U F2 R' F' U'
R U' R U R2 F' R2 U'
F U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R2
U R' U R' U2 R2 U' F2 R U'
R2 U' F' U R2 F' U2 F R'
R2 F R' U F2 R2 F' U' R'
U2 R F2 R F' R U2 F' U2
F U R' U2 R' F2 R U'
F' U F R' U' F' U
R F R2 U' R F' R2 F' R2
F' R F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R2 U'
R2 F U' F U2 R' F' U2
U' R U' F' R F' U R F'
F2 U2 F R2 F R2 U F U

*3x3x3:*

L' F B' D' R U2 L F' B' U' L2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2
R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L D' B U' B D L2 D2 U2 L'
L2 F2 R' U' R2 B U' D' R F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2
U' L2 F' R D L' D' F U' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 L'
F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 U R' D' F U L2 B R' U2 F2 U
F' D2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 B L D' R2 U' F' D' R2 B' U'
U2 R D' L' U B U F D R' U2 L U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 D2
U' R' F2 D2 B' D' R F2 U' B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D'
R' L F L2 U B' R' D' R D R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U
L2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D' F R2 F L B2 D B F'
R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B R' D2 R B2 U R' B' L
U B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U L2 D' B' D2 F U' B2 D2 R D L R
F R2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B F2 R2 B' L F' R D' L' B F2 U2 B'
B D2 R2 L D L2 B2 U' R' B' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2
B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D U2 B2 R' D' F2 L B U' B F' L' R'
F2 D' R2 F2 D' U F2 U' B2 F2 U R' U B R F2 R2 F U F D'
R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U F L2 R2 D' U2 B' L U L R
R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 B2 L' F' L' R2 D
R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D' R' U' B' D2 L' F2 R2 U2
F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U F D' F' D' R D' L2 F2 U2 F

*4x4x4:*

B2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' Rw' B2 R2 Fw' F U' R' Uw B2 U2 Fw D' R' D' L2 D' Uw U B' Rw' F2 D2 Uw U2 L2 F2 L R2 Fw F2 L Rw
D2 Fw' F' D' B' Uw Rw U2 F Rw' B' L D2 Rw' U R F2 Uw L' Rw' R2 Fw U Rw R' U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L Rw R B' Fw2 D' B2 R F'
B2 U2 L2 U Fw2 L' B2 Rw' D2 U B L2 B L' B L' D' Uw2 B F2 L2 Fw2 L' F D2 L D Rw B2 R2 U L2 Uw B' L2 F2 Rw2 D U2 F'
Uw U' Fw L2 D2 Uw R Uw B' D2 L' Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 U2 F2 U Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 R2 B2 Uw2 B' Rw R2 Fw Uw' B Rw U' B2 R2 D L2 Fw R
R' B' Fw2 L' Fw2 D Rw2 Fw2 L' R2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L B2 F2 U' L' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 F U2 B F2 Rw F' R' B' U' L2 F2 D Uw B2 Fw
Fw2 Rw' F D2 L' Fw' F' U2 B Uw Fw2 F2 L' D2 B2 Fw' L F D Fw' U' Rw B' Fw' F2 Rw R2 F2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw D2 Uw' U L' Rw' R D Fw2
Uw2 R2 B L Rw R Uw B Uw B Fw2 Uw B2 D2 Uw' R B2 Fw' D L2 Rw' Fw D Rw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 L' D U' B' F L' D2 F' U2 F' D Rw2
R2 D2 F D' U2 L Rw Fw2 Uw2 U Rw D2 Uw' Fw Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw' B F Uw2 R' Uw' B2 U' Rw' Fw' R2 Fw' Uw Rw' D2 Rw Fw'

*5x5x5:*

Bw D Uw Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw D Bw' D' Bw' Fw D B' Bw' L U2 B D' Lw2 Rw' D2 B Dw2 Rw Bw2 D' Lw Dw U2 F' Uw L' R F Lw' R2 B' Bw Uw2 Fw U R' Uw2 Rw B L Uw' Bw2 D' Lw2 R2 U2 Lw' U2 R2 Bw2 Fw R2 Fw
Uw' F' D' U' Fw2 F' L2 B' L Uw' L B2 D' U' R2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 U2 Lw Fw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Dw R2 U' R B' U2 Bw F2 D' R2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R Bw' R2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw Uw Rw2 Dw' U2 F L2
L' Lw2 Uw U Bw2 L' Uw' U Lw2 B Lw2 Dw2 R2 D' B2 L2 Dw B' F2 D2 R2 B Fw2 F2 L Dw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Lw D2 L2 Uw2 Bw' L' Fw2 Uw2 U' F' D' Dw2 Lw' D' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw L2 F' Uw' B2 Bw Rw2 F Rw U2 Lw2
Dw2 Fw2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 D L' Dw Uw R Dw' Rw' Fw2 Rw D Uw2 U' Lw' D2 B Rw2 B' Bw F2 Lw' D' Fw' D Lw2 R D L U2 L' R U2 F2 D' U F Lw' D' Dw' Uw' Bw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 D Dw2 L2 D L Fw2 U' R

*3x3x3 multiBLD:*

L2 R F2 D2 R D2 L U2 L F2 D2 B D' R' D2 R B F L' D F
R2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D B' R' U' B2 L R2 U R2 U2 F2
R F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R' U' L B F D F' R B' D' R'
D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' D R' F' L' R' D B' R F
L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' F' D'
F2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D F2 R D2 R' U2 B' U' F' R D2 U'
U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L B2 R' F L R B' U L F
D2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 L' U R D' L2 R B D' F2 R2
L2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' F' U2 F' U' L2 D2 U' B' L D' R2 F R
B2 U R2 U2 D2 B U2 F' L U2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2
R U F' L' U2 R2 F U2 R F2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2
L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L F2 D2 R D' B U2 F D U' B L B
B2 F2 R' F2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 B R U L D' L2 D2 L'
L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L' B R' D F U2 L2 D2 B'
B' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 B2 D' F' R2 D' F L' R2 B D' U
F D2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 R' U L D2 B L U2 L B F2
U2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D R' U' B2 F' L U B' L2 B' F' R
D2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L F' R2 B' D' U F D2 U' R
B2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' R2 F D2 F' U L R D
B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' L' B' U F R' B D B2
U' R2 B2 U L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 R' B' F' U L' D' B2 D2 L2 R
B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B R' U F U' F' L D' U2 R
D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B D R U' R2 D U2 F D'
L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F D2 R' B F L2 D L2 B F' R'
L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U L B D R2 D' L2 U' B D2 R'
D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 U F U' B' F2 D' R' B2 D L' U'
D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R' U L' B' D2 L F'
B2 U2 L F2 R U2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' U R B2 U' F R U' R'
L2 U R2 B R' B D R2 F R2 U2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D
L2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B D' L2 B' D L U' L2 U2 L' R2
L' F2 L F2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R U L B' R2 D B' U' R' B F'
R2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R F' U B' R D' F' R U' R
R B R D B' U D' R' F L2 U2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U R2 L2 U'
F U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F L' U' F2 L F D F L R
U B' L B' L' U D F' R F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2
R2 D' B2 L B R2 U' L B U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2
U2 B2 R' F2 L' R' U2 F2 R F2 R D' B' D2 F R2 D L F U'
R' L2 D' L B R U' F D2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2
B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 R2 D' L2 B' R U2 L2 U' R2 F L B D2
R F2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L U' R' F U' B2 F' D L F2 U2


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 20, 2012)

3BLD: *2:57.862*
10/20


Spoiler



Number of solves: 20
Best Time: 2:36.29

Individual Times:
3:23.58, (DN), DN, 3:36.61, 4:17.87, DN, DN, 2:36.67, DN, 4:44.81, 3:11.52, 4:01.75, DN, DN, DN, 4:20.33, 3:01.25, DN, DN, (2:36.29)


----------



## thatkid (Dec 20, 2012)

3BLD - *2:46.63*

5/20
DNF(2:48.49), DNF(2:31.72), *3:24.22*, DNF(3:05.51), DNF(2:45.67), *2:53.47*, DNF(2:49.49), DNF(2:22.99), DNF(2:20.06), DNF(2:21.11), DNF(2:15.20), DNF(2:40.40), DNF(1:45.54), DNF(2:26.01), DNF(2:09.90), *2:33.20*, DNF(4:04.99), *2:34.22*, DNF(2:45.12), *2:28.06*


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 20, 2012)

3BLD: DNF(47.15), *32.60*, DNF(52.09), DNF(35.33), DNF(43.90), DNF(55.75), *35.47*, 37.58, 47.36, DNF(37.47), 39.62, *31.16*, 41.76, DNF(34.56), DNF(40.16), DNF(39.84), *34.50*, 47.07, DNF(42.87), *33.08* = *33.36*

Those scrambles were unbelievable! Plus I decided to push memo and execution on every solve.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> = *33.36*



WOW, congrats Noah. I don't think I can beat this


----------



## Riley (Dec 21, 2012)

3BLD:
Accuracy: 10/20
Mean of best 5: 46.17, 55.59, 52.22, 51.39, 47.30 = *50.30*
Times: DNF(1:31.22), 46.17, 58.62, DNF(1:05.18), DNF(59.36), DNF(1:25.03), DNF(53.03), DNF(43.30), 55.59, DNF(1:06.15), DNF(1:09.18), 52.22, 51.39, 56.21, DNF(54.29), DNF(50.28), 1:03.95, 1:09.85, 1:14.13, 47.30

MBLD:
6/6 in 22:37.60
Comments: PB! No recall problems except on the penultimate cube, in which it took me at least 1:30 to recall the corner memo. Glad that I did it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

Multi: 11/13 = 9
44:23.04[30:02.21]

One was memo, the other was execution. I'm pretty pleased though.


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 22, 2012)

*3BLD:*


Spoiler




DNF(1:05.87)
44:81
1:08.41
DNF(55.94)
DNF(1:39.82)
DNF(1:00.28)
1:04.08
55.60
1:19.56
57.97
1:24.27
1:18.08
DNF(44.30  )
1:05.16
1:17.72
DNF(59.95)
57:60
DNF(1:25.63)
DNF(1:01.94)
DNF(53:00)
*Accuracy*: 11/20
*Average* :55.90
I'm pleased, but I've got muuuch more to learn.


*Multiple Blindfolded*


Spoiler



7/8 43:57.83= 6 points  i used to train with even 15 cubes, but i had to return them.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Multi: 11/13 = 9
> 44:23.04[30:02.21]
> 
> One was memo, the other was execution. I'm pretty pleased though.



16 at Monmouth?


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 23, 2012)

BLD2 *16.06*, acc: 18/20

21.84, 20.38, 19.34, 23.50, *15.39*, 22.35, 18.00, 19.76, 24.52, 24.46, DNF, 18.50, *17.90*, DNF, *15.89*, *16.98*, *14.15*, 20.99, 20.46, 21.17

===========

BLD3 *43.93*, acc: 13/20

48.47, *48.11*, 1:12.29, DNF, 59.06, DNF, 56.84, 1:26.22, 1:19.66, DNF, DNF, 1:04.63, DNF, DNF, *44.86*, DNF, *39.63*, *47.26*, 48.58, *39.79*



Noahaha said:


> Those scrambles were unbelievable! Plus I decided to push memo and execution on every solve.



Yeah, scrambles are lucky, but often I fail at lucky scrambler, like "Zomg there are only 4 words for egdes, probably I memorized them wrong, where are more edges"

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## mande (Dec 23, 2012)

3x3 BLD: 1:38.66[~42], *1:07.11[23.47]*, DNF(1:57.32)[59.09, scrambled], *1:14.68[34.17]*, 1:21.20[37.47], DNF(1:31.06)[2 edges], 1:25.75[41.20], 2:05.90[1:23.47], DNF(1:55.12)[2 edges 2 corners], *1:20.07[32.43]*, 1:30.07[37.17], *1:18.31[34.59]*, DNF(42.16)[phone :/], 1:28.82[39.33], 1:24.70[34.51], 1:33.22[38.47], DNF(1:44.51)[58.24, 3 edges], *1:18.95[31.31]*, 1:59.02[48.67], DNF(1:06.32)[25.35, 3 edges]

Mean of best 5: 1:15.82
Accuracy: 14/20
Very happy with the accuracy and the best 5 times, but slightly disappointed with the average time

----------------------------------

4x4 BLD: 9:11.38[4:39.89], DNF(8:14.98)[4:29.55, 5 wings, 4 corners twisted], DNF(9:44.52)[5:25.53, 6 wings], 9:53.69[5:35.25], *8:20.56[4:27.58]*, DNF(9:03.08)[5:18.48, 4 corners :/], DNF(8:59.39)[4:42.92, 3 corners, 7 wings, 3 centers ], *7:59.30[4:13.52]*

Mean of best 2: 8:19.93
Accuracy: 4/8
My first sub 8 yay 
Great times and decent accuracy too 

----------------------------------

5x5 BLD: 28:16.16[14:26.31]

Best time: 28:16.16
Accuracy: 1/1
First sub 30


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Dec 23, 2012)

*3x3x3 BLD: 35.17*
41.34, DNF, 38.59, 44.01, *33.23*, DNF, *35.70*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *37.76*, *34.14*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *35.00*, 45.45, 41.54, DNF.
:fp
Accuracy: 10/20
Session mean: 38.67.
It's better not to know that there are some lucky scrambles :fp


----------



## Ar3s (Dec 24, 2012)

3BLD:


Spoiler



*3:59.09*, DNF(4:25.85), DNF(4:53.21), 4:38.09, 4:43.68, DNF(4:00.74), 4:14.03, DNF(4:40.45), DNF(4:10.80), 4:24.54, *3:52.13*, *3:40.82*, DNF(4:18.25), DNF(4:26.00), DNF(3:55.15), 4:12.14, DNF(3:30.87), *3:16.52*, *3:31.08*, DNF(3:38.91)


Accuracy: 10/20
best mean of 5 = *3.41.44*

Comment: "On new cube Dayan GuHong colored"


----------



## Skullush (Dec 25, 2012)

Week 2012-51

*3BLD
Mean of 5: 1:09.11*
Accuracy: 15/20
DNF(1:08.69), *1:04.69,* 1:21.61, 1:35.98, 1:25.14, DNF(1:05.86), DNF(1:20.39), DNF(1:36.98), 1:42.27, 1:14.64, 1:27.31,* 1:05.38, 1:09.84,* 1:19.20, 1:18.37, 1:26.38,* 1:14.39,* 1:26.04, DNF(1:42.29),* 1:11.23*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2012)

*3x3 bld: 1:25.16* (16/20)


Spoiler



01:46.08	48
*01:16.09	34*
01:42.73	46 DNF
01:35.95	43
01:37.05	45
02:08.99	68
01:37.80	44
02:45.67	40
01:35.86	30
01:34.67	43
*01:31.54* 38
01:33.89	51 DNF
01:55.21	30 DNF
*01:34.29* 42
01:40.58	41
01:49.36	47
*01:23.27	*35
01:43.80	47
01:35.64	42 DNF
*01:20.62* 43



*5x5 BLD = DNF* (0/1)
17+ bad


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 27, 2012)

MultiBLD: 4/5 46:44.12

So close! Only two twisted corners


----------



## Micael (Dec 28, 2012)

3x3x3: *2:59.71* 
times: 3:48.30, 2:00.36, 4:00.40, 2:29.81, 2:39.68

3x3x3 multiBLD: *3/4 in 16:03.41*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2012)

Results for week 51:

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 16.06 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 33.36 Noahaha
 35.17 Anton Rostovikov
 43.93 DrKorbin
 50.30 Riley
 55.90 sneze2r
 1:09.22 Skullush
 1:15.82 mande
 1:25.16 MatsBergsten
 2:46.63 thatkid
 2:57.86 acohen527
 2:59.21 Micael
 3:41.44 Ar3s
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)

 8:19.93 mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 28:16.16 mande
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

11/13 = 9 (44:23)  Noahaha
6/6 = 6 (22:37)  Riley
7/8 = 6 (43:57)  sneze2r
4/5 = 3 (46:44)  PianoCube
3/4 = 2 (16:03)  Micael


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2012)

New scrambles for week 52

*2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves

1. F R' F R F' U' R' U 
2. R U' R' U' F2 U' R2 F U 
3. U2 R F R' F U F' R U' 
4. F U' F R2 U2 F R' F2 U' 
5. F' U' F R' U F U F U' 
6. F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F2 U 
7. U2 R' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 
8. R F2 R' F2 R' U' F' R' U2 
9. U F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 
10. F2 U R' F R' U2 F U R 
11. F U F2 R2 U' F U' F U2 
12. R' U' R F' R2 U2 R' F 
13. U2 F' R F' U2 R2 U' R' 
14. U' F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F U' 
15. F R U R U2 F R2 F2 U2 
16. F U' R F' U F2 U2 
17. U F' U2 F' U F2 U2 F' U' 
18. U F U' R2 U2 R' F R' U 
19. R F' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 
20. F2 R2 U' R F R F2 R2 U' 


*3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves

1. B2 L U R2 B2 D R D' B' F' U' R B D2 U' R' U' L R D' U' F2
2. U B' F' D2 L U2 L D R B2 F' L U2 L' R' U' L' D' U2 F' L U2
3. D' U R B' L' R F' U L' D' U2 B2 F' R' D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R B' L'
4. L' R U B' F2 U' F L2 F2 U R' B L2 B' D' U' B L R' D F D2
5. D' U' B L' B F' U B U2 L B' D' L' B' L2 B' L2 R U B D' R
6. B' U2 L' R' D2 B2 L2 D' B L B2 R' D2 U B U' L B L' F2 R D
7. B D2 R' F U R B' U2 F' L' B L D' U2 L' B F2 U2 R' F L' B'
8. B' D2 U2 L2 R F R2 U2 L2 R2 D L U' L R' B' L F' U R2 D F'
9. L B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R' D2 L2 R2 U' F L' R' U2 F2
10. D L D2 L D' B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D U' B F L2 R U2 L2 B L' B
11. L2 R F' D' U2 R' F' D' U' R2 B R' D' B' R' F D2 U F2 L2 D F2
12. D L2 D U2 R2 D' R B2 F L' F2 U' F D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' U2 B
13. R' U2 L' B' F2 L B' D U2 B' F2 D' R D L D' F2 R F D U' R2
14. L2 F2 U2 L R B F' D F' D' U' F2 L2 B' D' F' L' R2 D' L' R U2
15. U F' L' R2 D L2 B U2 B U' B2 L2 R F' L' D' B' R' U2 F2 L2 D
16. U' F D' L R2 F L D' R' F U2 B D2 B' F' L F' L2 B2 F R2 D'
17. B2 U2 L' R B2 F U2 B2 F2 D R' F' L2 R2 F U' B' R' B' F L R2
18. B' D' B2 U2 F' L' D' U2 R2 U2 L U2 L' U' R' U' R2 F2 D2 R D' U2
19. D2 U2 R' B2 F L' U' B' F2 L' U2 R U L' U2 L' D2 F2 D B L R
20. B' L F2 U L2 U2 B F L2 R' D' B' L' R2 U2 B2 U L' D' U2 L' R


*4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves

1. R' B2 U' Fw2 R2 F D' B R2 F2 D Uw U' B2 L' Uw' F2 Rw' R2 B Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' B' L' Uw L' Fw D2 U B2 R Fw' L D' Rw' R' D F'
2. L' R D' B' F2 Rw' B' R2 Uw' U2 R2 D' Uw Fw' F Uw2 F2 Uw' B L2 D Uw' Rw U' F U' R' U L R2 U2 Fw' F D2 B2 Uw' U B' Uw U'
3. R' D B' R D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 Rw2 R' D L2 D F2 Rw2 R' D' U F L2 B2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 B' L B' F2 Rw U
4. D' L F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw L2 B' R U' L2 D L Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw U2 Rw' F R2 Fw U' R B F' U2 Fw R' F' Rw Uw2 L Fw' U F2 Uw'
5. F2 R2 Fw' Rw B2 F D' Fw' R' Fw2 L F U L' Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' U L2 R2 B2 F2 Uw Fw' U' Fw2 L Rw Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 R2 B2 Rw'
6. R D' U F2 Uw2 F' Rw' R' Uw2 B2 D2 Uw L B2 L2 D2 Rw' D2 U F2 D Fw2 Rw2 R' D Fw2 R' F' L2 D' L U2 B Fw2 U L' B' D' Uw' Rw
7. R2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw R' D U F' R B2 R' Fw2 F D Uw' L D L2 Uw2 L' Fw U' L Rw F2 U' R B2 Fw' Rw2 B2 U' Rw B R2 B2 F Uw Rw2
8. B' Fw R' Uw2 U Rw Uw' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B D U' L2 F2 Rw B D' Uw2 U2 L F' U L' Rw' B2 Uw' U' L2 Uw L' Rw' R U L Fw' L' U2 Rw2 U'


*5x5 BLD* Best solve

1. Bw Fw2 D Rw' Dw L2 F Dw2 R' U2 L2 Dw L D U' L' Lw2 Uw' R2 Uw' B' Lw' R' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F' U2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U' R2 Bw Fw' F Dw2 Rw' D2 Fw D' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' L2 Rw F2 Uw2 U2 L' F Rw B2 Bw' Fw' F
2. B L2 R' Uw2 U2 Lw Uw' L2 D' B Fw2 L' Uw2 Lw' Rw' Uw U2 R2 D' Bw' Rw F' Rw R' D L D' F' D Bw Rw2 Dw2 Rw R2 Fw2 R2 Dw L2 R Dw2 Rw' R Bw' L' R Dw L Rw R2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 F2 Rw B2 Dw' R Uw' Lw Rw2
3. F' Uw' U Rw' Dw' Bw U' Bw2 U Lw Rw Bw Fw Lw' B2 Bw Dw U2 Rw' D U' L Rw2 R' B' Dw' Bw F' L' Rw' R2 D L2 Rw' Bw Fw' D Uw U' L2 Lw2 Uw' L B2 Uw2 Bw' D F D2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw D2 B F2 Uw Fw2 Dw2
4. Uw' Rw Uw2 B2 L' Bw' L2 Bw' R Dw2 Uw Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw D Rw2 Uw' R' D' Bw Dw2 L2 R F' D' U2 L F2 D' F' Uw Bw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 D Fw' U2 Bw F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Lw Bw' F D' F Dw2 F Rw B F2 R Bw'


*Multi bld* One attempt

1. D2 U' B' F' L D' R' D2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 U B2 F2 R B R2 D'
2. R' D F2 R D' U L2 R2 F R' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B D U2 B2 F' D
3. L2 D' U2 B F D2 L' R' D' U2 B' F' L2 D R' B' R2 B' F' D' F' L2
4. F2 D2 L B2 D U2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' L U' F' L U' R
5. D2 B' L' B U2 B' D2 F U2 L' B F2 R2 U L' B2 L' B' F' U F U
6. B L' R D2 F2 U' R U' F D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R U2 L U F2 D2 L
7. L2 D' U' L' B' L D F2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F2 L U' R' D2 U2 F L B2
8. B U' F' D R2 D2 F D2 B2 R' B F D' U2 L' B F D2 B D L R'
9. U' R2 F' R D2 B' D U2 R2 F R' B D' F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 L
10. L D U2 R2 B' U2 L B2 R' U' B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 U' F' L' R D'
11. R2 D2 B' F D' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 L' F L' R D U' B' R2 U L2
12. L' U2 L B F R2 D2 B' D' B2 D' F D R' F2 U' F' D' L2 R' D U'
13. D2 B F' L2 B2 D' R' B U' R F L' R U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D U2 B2
14. D2 B R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 B L' F' U L2 R' D R' D L2
15. L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 U L2 B2 F' U' L U F2 D B2 L B L' F D' L2
16. R2 B L' D2 U2 R2 U' F2 D U L2 R' U L2 B R' D' B2 F L D2 U
17. R B2 L2 D U B' L2 U B' L B2 U L R2 F' L2 F2 L2 R D U F2
18. B2 U2 F' U B F' D2 B2 F2 D' R B2 L B F R F D' U2 B U2 L'
19. L' R' D' B2 D' U2 F' R2 D2 R' F2 L' D F' U' B F2 D F2 R' B L2
20. B' F2 U' B' L2 B2 D2 U L' R' D' F' L2 R2 F R2 F L' R D B' U'
21. L2 F' R' F2 D2 R2 B R2 U L' F' U2 B D U B2 L' B F U F' D'
22. B' U2 B D' U' L2 R B2 R2 D F2 L' R2 B' F2 D' B F R B2 F2 U2
23. L B2 F' D B' L R2 D R2 F R2 D F' R U' L' U' L2 D' U' B2 F'
24. R2 U2 F U' L' B L2 R' F' R D2 F' D2 L' R D F2 D B' F2 L2 R'
25. U' L' D' U' F2 D' U F U2 B2 U B F U F2 D' L F' L' B U' B2
26. F U' B F R' F L B2 R D' R B' F2 U B' U L F' D U2 L R2
27. D' B' F2 D B' F R2 B' F U B2 F2 U2 L2 R' B F2 D U F L2 R
28. B' F U2 F L2 F' D' L2 R' U B2 R B2 F U' L2 D' R' F' R' F' D'
29. B2 F' R2 U B2 U F' L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 L' F D2 B R' U2 B' D
30. D' R F U' R' B' D R D U L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D L' B2 F2 R2 B U'
31. U F2 D2 U' L' B' F' R F2 D2 L2 B' F2 L' D2 B F2 L R B2 F R'
32. F R B' R' F D' U' B2 L' R' B' D' B2 F' U' R B U' L' U2 R2 F'
33. D' U' R' B2 F U' L2 D' B' L2 F' D2 F R' D2 B2 U L R U' R F'
34. L2 R2 U' F' R2 B' F L R2 F D' F' U2 B' D' R2 D2 B2 F U B2 U'
35. B' U' F2 L R2 B2 L U' L2 F2 D' F R B2 D' L R U' R2 U' R F
36. R' D F' L' R B' F' L' F' L' B2 L' R2 U' R' U R' B' D' B2 D R'
37. L B2 L R' D' L2 F U2 L' B U' B' R U' B R2 B2 L2 R D2 U' R
38. R' B2 D' R' U' L' D2 U F' U F' R B' L' F R F U' B D' F' D2
39. L2 R' D U' F2 L2 R B' L R2 F2 R B' R D' F L U' B F2 R B
40. L2 U' B L2 F' D B' L' B' R' B' F U R F R' B' L2 D U2 L2 R'


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 30, 2012)

BLD2 *13.87*, acc: 17/20

20.42, DNF(22.49), 16.59, 15.50, 19.81, 24.18, 23.89, 17.34, DNF(18.87), 20.28, *13.67*, 23.02, *15.12*, 18.42, *13.16*, DNF(16.87), *12.83*, *14.56*, 17.73, 16.90

===========

BLD3 *41.10*, acc: 15/20

48.38, *38.83*, 59.47, 1:29.24, 47.67, 49.23, 51.68, DNF(35.51), *37.70*, 58.75, *44.94*, *37.22*, 51.52+, DNF(50.84), DNF(59.73), DNF(45.69), *46.79*, DNF(53.57), 1:01.42, 1:15.74

Good!

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 31, 2012)

*3x3 BLD = 1:23.25* (12/20)

*4x4 BLD = 7:04.64 * (2/3)
*6:16.30* (3:08), 7:29 (3:52):2X = DNF, *7:52.98* (3:47)


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 1, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 32.45*
52.90, 36.06, 56.35, 41.07, DNF, DNF, 38.87, *31.15*, *32.64*, 37.63, *30.18*, 37.64, DNF, DNF, 39.82, *33.32*, 37.29, 38.36, *34.96*, 38.31
Accuracy: 16/20
Session mean: 38.53.

My best contest of 2012  Although it was done in 2013


----------



## Ar3s (Jan 1, 2013)

3BLD:


Spoiler



3:34.83[1:58.70R], DNF(3:55.82)[2:02.97], DNF(3:33.22)[2:02.81], DNF(3:05.83)[1:43.25], DNF(3:08.18)[1:44.62], 2:56.34[1:29.93], 3:14.30[1:44.08], 2:49.24[1:39.11], DNF(3:15.53)[1:42.52], DNF(3:14.63)[1:45.05], 2:07.06[1:08.95], 2:48.40[1:33.14], 2:54.11[1:34.71], DNF(3:13.24)[1:46.61], 3:01.10[1:36.52], DNF(3:09.25)[1:49.42], 3:06.69[1:34.64], DNF(2:39.57)[1:28.86], 2:31.96[1:21.10], DNF(3:47.92)[2:02.17]


acc: 10/20
Best avg5 = 2:49.24[1:39.11], 2:07.06[1:08.95], 2:48.40[1:33.14], 2:54.11[1:34.71], 2:31.96[1:21.10] = *2:43.20*


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 1, 2013)

*3BLD: 47.59*


Spoiler




59.73
DNF
DNF
1:59.92
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
*41.81*
DNF
DNF
*50.48*
*55.99*
1:37.01
*50.83*
*38.83*
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
Accuracy: 8/20  But I'm very satisfied with average 



*MultiBlind*: 9/9=*9 43:53.85* 
Video on spoiler


Spoiler



[youtubehd]cLOEHYFWsJg[/youtubehd]


for 4BLD I've done only one solve correct which was *18:19.11* on second scramble


----------



## Riley (Jan 1, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 47.22, 37.50, 49.54, 49.95, 45.91 = *47.56*
Accuracy: 8/20 
Times: DNF(1:30.49), 47.22, DNF(1:09.93), DNF(1:13.39), 59.92, 50.38, DNF(1:09.30), 37.50, 49.54, DNF(1:15.17), DNF(43.17), 49.95, 1:17.46, DNF(50.21), DNF(1:30.73), 45.91, DNF(1:07.91)[27.40], DNF(28.43)[22.19], DNF(38.01)[16.51], DNF(20.80)[20.13]
Comments: Turned on BLD mode at the end because I felt I was getting fast memos. I messed up a lot of solves on execution, but didn't really have any memorization recall problems, which is usually opposite of what happens. I just gave up on the last solve. Good mean of best 5 though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2013)

Short week it was , but it is time to start week 1 of this year.
So here are the results of week 52:

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 13.87 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 32.45 Anton Rostovikov
 41.10 DrKorbin
 47.56 Riley
 47.59 sneze2r
 1:23.25 MatsBergsten
 2:43.20 Ar3s
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)

 7:04.64 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

9/9 = 9 (43:53)  sneze2r


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2013)

Scrambles for week 01
Post solves before Wednesday 9 January 24:00 UTC/GMT

*2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves.

1. B2 U' F' L2 F' L' D2 L' B R2 F D' R' B U2	
2. D2 B2 R' B L' D2 R U' L U2 L F' R D' F2	
3. U' L F2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' F' D F' U L U'	
4. B2 U B U L B' L B2 L' D' F L' B R2 U	
5. B2 U' L U F2 D2 R F D' L' D2 L2 B' D' F'	
6. L' U2 B R D2 B' L U2 R F D' F U2 R' U'	
7. U L' F2 D R D2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B R'	
8. U' L' F2 L U' F2 R2 F2 U B' R B L D' L'	
9. F2 D' B2 D R2 B' D' L' B' L' D L F' R2 B2	
10. D L2 F U F R' F R' U' B R' D2 F' R' B'	
11. D L' F2 D2 F D2 L' F L' D' B2 L' B2 U F2	
12. D' B2 U F U2 L' F D B2 U L2 D' R D B2	
13. L' U' R' F L B2 U2 B' R2 F L2 D R' F' L2	
14. L B' R2 F2 U B2 L U' F2 L F D2 L F R2	
15. U L2 U2 F' D B R' D L U' R2 U R' U2 F2	
16. L2 U' F U' L F' D' L' D' B' D2 B U R F'	
17. R' F' L2 B2 R B' R2 F2 L2 F U' L D L D	
18. R U L D2 L2 U F L' U' L' U' L' F' R2 D	
19. D2 F D R2 F' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U L' D2 B2	
20. U2 L' F2 D F' R' U' B' U L2 F2 R B2 R B'	

*3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves.

1. U' L R2 B2 U F' D2 U' B2 R' F' R U2 F' L' U L' U' B L2 R' B	
2. F R' B D' L2 D2 L F2 L2 D L' D' R2 D' U' F' L2 B D' R F' L	
3. U L2 U' L U L' F' R2 B' F' D2 U2 F' L R' B2 D2 R' U' F2 D2 R'	
4. U' B' R' D L U R2 D' R' B2 U R' F' R' U B2 R U2 B F2 L R2	
5. U2 L2 F2 R D' F' D2 R F2 U' L D' U2 F' U2 F2 R' B' F R F' R	
6. F2 L' B L' U' R D U2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' B R' D U' R B U2	
7. L' F2 R2 B2 F' U' L' D2 U' R U' F2 R' D F2 L U L F D2 B2 D	
8. L' F' L D2 U2 B' F D' R' F U' L' F D' L2 B' L D' L' U' B' D'	
9. B' U' R2 F L' R' F' L R2 U' L2 U' B D2 B' D' U R' B' L2 U2 F'	
10. B' D L' U L' U' F R B' F2 D' R F' L R D2 B F' L' R B2 U'	
11. D R' D2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' D U F D2 R2 D L2 F' R2 B' L'	
12. U' L' F' D' B L' F2 L R2 B' D F2 R2 B2 L' U' B2 D2 L2 R' D' L2	
13. B D' B2 D B F' D U2 R D U2 R' D L2 B' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U R'	
14. D U F D' R' D U L B F' L' B F' D U F2 U2 F' L' B F' U'	
15. D B2 F L' B2 R2 U' F R' U' L' R' B2 F L2 R2 D' R2 U' R' F R	
16. B' F2 U' B L2 R' B2 D U2 B2 U L' B L F2 R' F U2 L F2 R' U2	
17. B F2 D R2 F' U2 F' D2 R B' F2 R' B D2 F2 U' L F D2 R' B D2	
18. B L' R2 D2 L D2 B U' R2 U' L' B' F D F' U2 R U' L2 D2 F L2	
19. U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R B L2 R' D B U' F2 L B L' R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2	
20. R' D B' R F2 L' B' U2 R2 F' U' L' R' D U2 L2 R2 U B D B' L	

*4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves.

1. Rw' D' F2 Rw2 F' L2 R' D Uw L F2 R2 B Fw' F R2 U' Fw' L Rw' B Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw F R' Fw F' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' F L' F R Uw2 B	
2. L' F' Uw L2 D2 R2 B' Rw' Fw' L2 F Uw U2 F2 L' R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' B L2 U Rw2 D' L' D U' L R2 Fw2 D' U' F Uw R Uw R2	
3. B R D2 L' D B' Fw D2 B' F2 D U' B' Uw U2 Fw2 D' Uw U' Rw' Fw F Rw2 B' Rw' U2 B' D2 Fw' L' Fw2 D' F' Rw R B' Rw' Uw' Fw' U2	
4. B Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw R B L D' L2 D2 L Uw U B2 Fw2 L Rw' F' D' R' D2 L2 B2 F Uw2 U B Fw' U2 L R' B2 F2 L Fw2 L' R' B	
5. L2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2 D' R2 B2 Fw' F' L2 U' F' Rw Fw' L' Uw2 R' B' Fw F' D2 L' R' B' Rw U' B' F' R' F2 Uw L Uw' R2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' U	
6. D' Uw' F' U2 Rw Fw2 L2 B' Fw' F' Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' U' F R' D2 Uw' U' R2 B L Rw D' Rw' B2 F D L Uw' L' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw2	
7. F L' R2 F2 Rw' Uw' U L' Rw' R F2 U2 F' U2 B' F L Uw2 F D F2 L D2 Uw2 U' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 R F U L2 U2 F' R2 B' L D2 F	
8. Uw2 L2 Rw F L' R2 Uw' B2 D2 Uw2 R' U2 B' F' D' B' U2 B' Rw' U2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw' F' R D Rw2 Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 L' B2 L2 R Fw Rw2 R2	
1. Bw Fw2 D Rw' Dw L2 F Dw2 R' U2 L2 Dw L D U' L' Lw2 Uw' R2 Uw' B' Lw' R' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F' U2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U' R2 Bw Fw' F Dw2 Rw' D2 Fw D' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' L2 Rw F2 Uw2 U2 L' F Rw B2 Bw' Fw' F

*5x5 BLD* Best solve.

1. L' Rw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Lw' Bw' L2 U2 F2 D' Lw' D2 Uw' F L2 F L' R2 Uw2 R U R' B Bw' F' L' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 B Rw' Uw' Lw' F2 Uw' Bw R' U' Bw Dw L Rw2 Uw' Bw F' U' R' Bw2 D' Dw' U B' Fw Dw Lw Uw'	
2. Fw' L2 R2 Dw' Bw Rw' R Fw2 Lw2 U' F2 U R F' Uw Lw' D Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' L2 B2 F D Rw2 D F2 D' Dw Lw Uw2 Rw' Fw' D B' Uw Lw' B Lw' F U2 B2 D Bw Fw D' L2 R B2 Bw F'	
3. Rw' Dw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' Fw F U Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B' F L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' Lw Rw' R' D U Lw' D Dw2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 U L2 Fw Rw' U' Bw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 U L2 R2 Bw' L' Uw2 F Uw L D2 B' R Bw' F D Bw2	
4. R U' Bw' Lw' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Lw' U' Lw' R' U2 Lw' F' Lw2 Rw' Fw' F Dw' U Rw2 R D F' D Lw B Bw' Lw' R Fw F2 Lw2 Uw B Dw Fw' Lw R F Dw2 R D' Dw' U2 R2 Bw' Lw Rw Uw2 Rw2 U L Rw' B' Uw2 Bw L Bw2 Fw	

*Multi blind* One attempt.

1. F2 L2 B F D' B' U L R B' F' L2 F D2 L B2 F2 R2 B' L F2 D'	
2. D U' F2 L B2 F R2 B L' R2 B2 R B2 F2 L D' L2 D' L' U2 L2 D2	
3. D U' F R F L2 F2 R2 D2 U R B L D' F2 D2 U2 B L2 F2 U F2	
4. U2 R' D' R F L' F L' F R U B' R' U L' R2 F2 R D2 L U' B2	
5. F L D' F R' D' R D2 B U' L R B2 L R' D2 F' U' R B2 F2 D'	
6. R2 D L F D' U2 B D2 F' U F2 L D' L' B F' R' B L R' D U	
7. F L U' B L' F2 U2 F' D B2 D B2 D B D2 L U B' L' F D R	
8. D R' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 F U' B2 F R2 F2 R' D2 B' L D U2 L2 U'	
9. D2 L2 U' B2 U' B' U' L B' F D2 B R' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L2 F	
10. F L R' D' U' L D B' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L' B' F2 L' B2 U L' B2 R	
11. U' F' U B F L D R U B R2 U B' F' R' U2 B' D L R2 B2 F2	
12. B2 F' L' R2 D2 U F2 L D' U' R D2 L' B2 U' F2 D B' D' U2 R U	
13. B2 F L R2 U' B D L2 R F' L2 R2 U R D2 B' L' R2 U' L' R U	
14. B2 F U' B2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 D B' D2 L' R2 D B2 D U R' D B' F'	
15. F' R U B' D' R' U' F' R2 B U' R F' U' B' D2 B2 D' B' L' B2 L2	
16. L2 B' R B' R' B2 F2 U B D F D B2 F L' B D R' B R D L2	
17. B2 F' L' B' D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' B2 D' F D2 U' F D U B2 D L'	
18. D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F D B2 D' F2 D' U2 F L' D U R F' R' B L' R2	
19. F L F D U' B R' D2 U R2 D' U' L2 R2 B F' L' B L' R' D L'	
20. U B' D2 L' R' B' R2 F L2 D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' F' L2 R2 F2 U' F	
21. B2 D2 L R D R' D2 F2 L U B D' B R' D2 R' B F D R' D2 B2	
22. B' F2 L B' F2 U R2 B2 D L' D2 R' B F U2 L2 D2 F R' U2 R' D2	
23. D U' B D' L F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 F U R2 B' F2 L R' F2 U	
24. L' F2 L' U2 L B2 D2 F U B F U' F' L B' L' R F' U' B' D2 U'	
25. D L D' U2 R2 B2 D' U B D' B' R' U F' R' B F2 R U' R U2 L'	
26. L' R' F2 D2 B' F R' D' B F L2 R F L' R' D U' F' R' U F2 U2	
27. R2 U' L2 R D2 B' R D' U R2 F2 D2 U' B' D2 R2 B' D R B2 D U	
28. B2 F D2 L D2 L R2 F D F2 R' D' R' B' R D2 L' B' F2 L' R' D'	
29. L B F' L2 F' R' B' L' B2 F D' U' F' R' D B' F' D F' D L2 D2	
30. L' F' D R' U2 B' F U2 R D' L U R D' L R2 U R2 B D' U B2	
31. F2 D U' L' R2 U' L2 F' U' F' D U2 L2 R' B U2 B2 L2 B' R U L2	
32. B2 D F2 D2 U R2 F' L F' R U B2 D L R' F2 R2 F D2 L F' L'	
33. L D U' B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R F L2 U R2 U' F2 L2	
34. L F2 L B L R F U' B R' U2 R F2 D L' R2 D' U2 R D F' L	
35. F2 U' B R2 B L' R' D2 B2 F2 U2 F U B' F D L' R' D' R B2 R'	
36. R2 U2 B' U F2 L F D F L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L' F R U L2 D' U2	
37. L F' D F2 L2 B D L U B2 R2 D R' B' L F L2 D' U' R2 B F	
38. U R2 U L R F' D U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' U' F L R' F' U'	
39. B2 D B F' U B' R U' B L' D B2 F' D2 L R2 F2 D2 R F U R2	
40. B R B L2 B F D' U2 L2 F' R U F2 L' D2 B F' R U' L2 B2 F2


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 6, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 34.98*
DNF, *37.07*, DNF, 37.54, 43.57, DNF, 38.78, *31.95*, 55.87, 37.88, DNF, *35.30*, DNF, *34.63*, 44.45, 39.28, 41.58, 37.42, *35.96*, 37.78
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 39.27.
Decided to film this race, I was a bit nervous, that's why times are a bit worse than they could be. But it's still OK, 39 session mean is normal considering that there is a counting 55 
[video=youtube_share;zwPkhR9aWZc]http://youtu.be/zwPkhR9aWZc[/video]


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 8, 2013)

*3BLD: 52.38 * 
accuracy:9/20, best times:*35.45, 46.27, 51.84, 1:02.58, 1:05.74* 
*MultiBlind: 9/9 42:49.09*


----------



## Martial (Jan 9, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(1:02.86)[29.35], DNF(46.42)[18.51], DNF(54.42)[20.60], 1:01.57[17.61], *42.00[14.24]*,
*54.33[20.52]*, 56.25[18.68], 1:01.40[16.07], DNF(42.11)[14.09], DNF(1:02.93)[19.75],
*53.05[16.98]*, DNF(53.04)[16.27], *32.98[10.64]*, 57.92[20.21], DNF(55.83)[20.77],
DNF(1:04.63)[17.46], DNF(57.75)[16.22], DNF(46.01)[15.22], *49.52[15.15]*, DNF(45.21)[18.68]

=> *46.38*
9/20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:31.74* (8/10)


Spoiler



02:10.32	54
01:25.69	34
01:25.30	35
01:44.15	39
01:39.55	58
02:16.15	42
01:47.23	49
01:24.02	28
01:48.96	57 DNF
01:52.28	56 DNF



*4x4 BLD = 7:43.99* (2/3)
6:49 DNF, *7:24.30, 8:03.68*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2013)

*Results week 01*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(4)

 34.98 Anton Rostovikov
 46.38 Martial
 52.38 sneze2r
 1:31.74 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)

 7:04.64 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

9/9 = 9 (42:49)  sneze2r


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 02*
Post solves before Wednesday 16 January 24:00 UTC


* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R U L' F L' D2 R2 F' R B2 U' R	
2. B L' F U R' D2 F R F D' F U2	
3. B2 L' U L D F R2 B2 U2 B' R' B'	
4. B D' L U F L B U2 B' D L2 D	
5. D' R D2 L2 U2 L' B L' U' B R2 F'	
6. U' B' L' F2 L2 U2 B U2 R F2 D' B'	
7. B' R' U' B2 R2 F' R2 F' U R D2 L'	
8. R B2 L F U L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L'	
9. R B U F R2 U' L B' L2 F L2 U'	
10. L2 F' L U R U' B' U L D B2 D2	
11. L2 F R2 U2 F' U' F U' R U2 B2 R'	
12. L D' R2 D F D2 L2 U2 B U B2 U'	
13. B' D' B U' B L2 D2 L' B2 U L' B'	
14. D F2 U' R2 B R D' L2 U2 L2 U L2	
15. D2 R' D2 B' D L D2 R2 B L' U B'	
16. F' R B2 L' U' B2 L B' D L D F2	
17. D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 D' R D'	
18. F2 R2 D2 F R2 D' R2 F R2 F' R2 B2	
19. R2 D2 B2 D' R' B U2 F2 D2 F L F	
20. R2 U B2 D' L' B2 U F D B D B	

* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U R B L' R D2 B R D2 U L' R2 B L U R' U2 L' U2 L2 U R2	
2. D' L' R U2 B' U2 R' U' F' D B2 F' L B D2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2	
3. B2 D2 B' D B2 U2 L B2 F' L' R B2 D2 B' F2 U' B2 R2 D F' L2 F'	
4. D' L D2 U F2 L R D2 U2 L B' L' R' F D' U2 B F U' L' B' R2	
5. D2 U2 B L' D U R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L' B F L D2 F2 D B	
6. B' L U R' D L' B2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' B2 F' L' R2 B'	
7. F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D F R2 D B' U2 L R2 B' D R2 U' B F' L2 B' U'	
8. R' D U2 B U B' D L R U F U L2 R' D2 L D' B2 R' U2 L U2	
9. L' D2 L2 R U' R' D' F' D2 B F D' U' L' B' D' R2 B' U' F2 D2 U2	
10. L2 R' B' F2 U F R F' D2 U' B' F2 D U' B F2 U B L R' U R	
11. U2 L' D2 L' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U R B' F' L B2 U' R B2 F' R2 F2 L'	
12. L' R U2 L' F' L2 D' F' D U L F2 L' D B' D B F' L' R2 F2 R2	
13. B2 D' U R2 B' F2 D' U' L2 D U B2 D B D2 F2 D2 U2 R F L' F	
14. F2 R2 U L D R' F2 D' R2 U2 L' R2 D R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B F' L	
15. R' U' L2 R' D' R2 U R' D B2 R D' L D' U' L2 R' D2 U F2 U' F	
16. D R2 B' R2 B L B2 U2 L B F' U L' U' L2 D2 B2 L F2 L' D' U'	
17. U2 B2 F' U' F L U R' D R D2 R2 U2 L2 U L R B D2 L' B2 F'	
18. U2 L2 R U' F U2 L' F U2 R2 D' U R2 U F L B R2 D' B L' D'	
19. D L R2 B2 F L B L2 F2 L2 F D' B2 U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L R2 B2	
20. L2 D F' U2 F D2 R F2 L2 R F' D2 F D' U2 L' F D B' F2 U' R	


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. D2 B' Fw2 F Rw Uw' U' Fw Rw Fw' L' R2 B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' B Rw2 B' R U2 L' R' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw D' L' B' F Rw2 D' Uw Fw' D' R F2 Uw	
2. D' Uw' L2 B' D F D' L Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B D2 Uw2 U2 F Rw' R2 D Rw B' Uw Rw2 Fw U F2 R' Fw' D2 Rw B2 U' B2 L F'	
3. B Rw2 B' D2 U2 R D Fw2 F' U' R Uw L' Rw D' F2 L2 R' F' D' Uw U2 L Rw D' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw2 D Uw' U2 Rw' B2 D U' Rw	
4. F2 Rw' R' B' Fw' U2 B' U B2 F2 L D2 Fw' L Uw2 Fw Rw' F2 D2 Uw' U' F2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw U B' Fw2 U' Rw F' L2 Fw U' R2 U' B2 U	
5. F L2 F Rw R' Uw' L Fw2 U' L2 R Uw Rw R2 F' U' L Rw' D' Rw' D2 Uw U B Uw2 F' Rw F2 D U2 Rw' F' R2 D Uw' U2 L' F L2 Fw2	
6. L2 Fw2 D R2 F D U' B2 L2 U Fw2 U B' Rw B U L2 F' Rw Uw2 B Fw2 U Fw L Rw B2 F2 D2 R Uw' Rw' U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 Uw2 U2 F2	
7. F' Rw' D' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw L2 Uw U Fw' D' Rw R' Uw2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' L' R' Fw' L U2 B2 Fw' F Rw' Fw' Rw2 F' Rw2 B' D'	
8. Fw2 L2 Fw L Rw2 R2 F R D' U R Fw2 L' R2 B F L Rw' R2 Uw B2 L' U Fw F2 R2 U2 B F R' B' R' B Rw' R' B2 F' D' Uw B2	

* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. Dw2 Fw' D Bw Dw2 Uw U' L' U Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw D2 Rw' D B2 Bw' R2 D Uw' Bw' L' Rw B F' Rw' B Fw2 D' U2 Fw Dw B F2 Rw' Dw Bw2 D' B Uw Bw' Fw F' Lw2 Dw L' Uw L F2 Lw Bw F D Uw2 Rw' D' Uw B' D	
2. U2 Fw2 L Rw F' Dw' U2 L' Lw' Fw' R Bw2 D2 R F D U2 L D2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw D Dw' U2 Fw' D Uw' U2 B' R2 Dw' Bw2 R B U2 Rw Fw2 D Bw R2 Dw' Fw2 Rw' B' L' Dw Uw F' L' R2 Fw2 D U' Rw R2 D'	
3. Dw2 B2 Uw2 Rw Fw R' Uw2 R2 Dw B Lw2 Rw2 R D Dw2 U2 L Rw' R2 Dw Uw' Rw U' Bw2 Fw Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw' Dw Lw Rw B Uw2 B' D2 Uw' F' R Bw2 Lw Fw2 R D' Uw' F2 L Rw R B2 Fw' Uw2 Lw F' D' Rw' F Lw'	
4. Lw R2 Dw R' U R Bw2 F' Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw L Lw Uw B F2 U' R' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw R U R2 D' B' Lw U2 Bw U2 B Fw F L2 B' Bw' F R' Dw2 Bw2 R B' Uw' L' B2 Bw' Fw Rw D' Lw2 Rw Uw2 U R	


* Multi BLD* One attempt


1. F2 L' B D2 U R B R2 U2 F' L B F L B D2 F L2 F R' D2 U2	
2. F' L2 R U2 F L' U2 R D F' R' U2 R' D B2 R F R' U2 F' D R'	
3. B2 U L' B D2 U' B U F' D L' U B2 F U2 L' B' F' R2 U' F' R'	
4. L R' B D2 U2 F2 R D F' L2 B D' U R D2 B' D' F D U' B' L2	
5. B F U' F2 R' D2 L' R2 B D' L2 D' B F' D U B L2 F R D' R'	
6. L B' F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 U B' F U' B F2 U2 R' D U' B D' B D'	
7. L2 B L2 R B' L2 B2 U' F D B L' B2 L R U2 B2 L R' D F D	
8. D L2 B2 F U L' R F D B' L' D L2 R' D' F' U' L R' D2 U R'	
9. R B' U R2 B R' F' D' U' R2 F2 D' R' D' L R' U2 R' F' R' B' U'	
10. D' L R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R D' B2 F2 L2 U R B2 U2 B' F L U2 R' B	
11. B F L F2 L B L' B2 U' B2 L' U B F2 U L' R2 B' D U2 B F	
12. F' D2 U' R D2 R2 F' D L R2 D2 B2 L' U' F2 U2 F D U B' D2 U'	
13. U2 B2 F' R D' U B F R F D2 U L2 U L2 R' D2 B D B' U' L	
14. R2 F D2 U L D2 R U2 F' L' F U' L' B D' F2 L' B2 F U2 F2 L'	
15. L B2 D' R' F' L F D L F' U' L B' D2 R' B D' F' L U L D'	
16. F U R' B' F2 R B' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 D2 U R' U' L R' U B F2 D	
17. U R D2 B F2 U L R2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 R U B' F D' L' R	
18. L B2 D2 L D' U R' B2 D' L2 R' B2 L U2 F R2 U R D U' F' U2	
19. R2 B2 L R2 U2 L' R2 U' R B' D2 L R B U B2 F' U L D2 B' U'	
20. U2 F D L' R2 U2 B' F2 D' U L' U2 B' R' B' F2 R U2 L' B F' R'	
21. R B' R F D U2 L2 D U2 L' F U2 B' F2 L R D2 L2 R2 D B' D	
22. L2 R' F L2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 B2 D2 R F D' R' F U R U B L R2	
23. B' D2 F' U2 L F D2 L D R D' R F' R F' U B' D2 U' B' L2 U'	
24. L R' D2 U R' F D2 F R' D F' R2 D' L' R' U' L' R' U R U' B	
25. U R2 D' L2 F2 L' F L2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 D' U B2 F2 L U2


----------



## labirint (Jan 10, 2013)

*3BLD*
12/20 *1:03.29*
*1:10.47 57.72* 1:54.22 *54.19* 1:34.90 1:22.02 1:26.86 DNF DNF 1:25.03 *1:00.33 1:13.75* DNF DNF 2:13.18 1:26.25 DNF DNF DNF DNF

*4BLD*
4/8, *4:19.17*
DNF, DNF, 4:57.90[2:19.57], 6:35.00[3:44.66],* 4:41.31[2:09.53], 3:57.03[1:53.66]*, DNF, DNF

*5BLD*
1/4, *9:25.05*
DNF,* 9:25.05[4:01.18]*, DNF, DNF


----------



## Mikel (Jan 11, 2013)

Week 2013-02
3BLD
*1:29.82*
Accuracy: 15/20

1:44.06, *1:19.08*, 1:40.30, *1:30.03*, 2:39.96+, 2:01.08, 1:56.28, DNF(2:05.61), 2:24.13, *1:39.36*, 3:14.72, DNF(1:56.00), *1:28.75*, 2:10.00, DNF(3:04.83), 1:51.18, DNF(1:46.05), DNF(1:52.03), 1:59.55, *1:31.88*


----------



## Riley (Jan 12, 2013)

MBLD:

3/3 in 5:34.43.


----------



## Ar3s (Jan 12, 2013)

MBLD: 
My first successful MBLD:
2/2 (I did not measure the time)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:33.31* (10/20) not good

*4x4BLD = 6:20.46* (3/3) rather good
8:03.68, *6:07.53, 6:33.39*


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 12, 2013)

BLD2 *12.42*, acc: 17/20

20.74, DNF(20.03), *14.11*, *12.32*, *9.23*, 16.70, 23.37, 20.93, 17.74, 23.40, 26.80, 22.96, *13.12*, *13.34*, DNF(14.19), 22.78, 19.57, 25.24, 20.65, DNF(18.57)

===========

BLD3 *42.45*, acc: 13/20

*43.30*, *41.33*, 53.08, *43.78*, 53.54, DNF(1:09.30), DNF(1:18.15), DNF(1:07.28), 55.50, DNF(39.96), *40.07*, 47.91, *43.79*, 50.61, DNF(44.84), DNF(1:23.21), DNF(56.34), 51.92, 51.35, 1:00.65

===========

BLD4 *4:43.14*, acc: 3/8

*4:50.42[~2:30]*, DNF(3:21.49)[~1:20], DNF(4:20.21)[~1:40], 5:35.89[~2:30], DNF(4:10.80)[~1:18], DNF(5:13.82)[~2:00], *4:35.85[~2:00]*, DNF(4:34.50)[~2:08]

===========

BLD5 , acc: 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:18.92*
Accuracy: 15/20
Best single: 1:09.25
*1:23.40*, *1:28.68*, 1:37.96, *1:09.25*, 1:45.83, DNF [2:22.22, 3C], 1:42.46, DNF [1:45.91, 2C], 2:42.19, 2:06.03, *1:21.43*, *1:11.88*, 1:50.40, 1:41.68, DNF [1:20.53, 2E], DNF [1:49.34, 4C], 1:32.03, 1:45.83, 1:37.59, DNF [1:12.44, 3C]
Comment: Way out of practice - bad accuracy and bad speed - only 5 solves sub-1:30. At least I managed to do some practice this week.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 14, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 34.68*
*38.07*, *31.46*, 39.58, DNF, DNF, 39.77, 40.74, 40.65, 43.47, *34.90*, 41.68, *34.66*, 40.43, 41.74, DNF, *34.29*, 44.78, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## mande (Jan 14, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:19.57[37.74]*, DNF(1:22.28)[43.36], 1:34.00[52.08], *1:27.01[38.01]*, 1:27.91[41.51], DNF(1:31.18)[29.01], DNF(1:29.54)[36.42], DNF(1:41.61)[48.71], 1:29.93[41.65], *1:11.53[29.43]*, DNF(1:47.54)[45.93], *1:04.90[25.82]*, DNF(1:07.08)[26.82], 1:33.79[45.62], *1:27.21[36.57]*, DNF(1:23.05)[31.89], DNF(1:08.57)[24.86], 1:30.02[34.46], DNF(1:32.36)[43.34], DNF(1:21.45)[39.22]

Accuracy: 10/20
Mean of best 5: 1:18.04

I expected slightly better times, not very bad though


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 15, 2013)

*3BLD : 52.57 (14/20)*
most of DNF's were ~45 seconds or less


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 16, 2013)

3bld: *3:59.65*

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF,
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF,
*4:01.86*, *4:19.97*, DNF, 4:46.57, DNF,
DNF, DNF, *4:05.12*, *3:22.81*, *4:08.50*

MultiBLD: 3/5 41:14.30

PB single and mo3, and my fastest attempt at 5 cubes multi. Except from that, there was a lot of fail. (I even got a "PB" DNF streak)


----------



## thatkid (Jan 17, 2013)

*2BLD - 58.98*
13/20

1:33.35, DNF, DNF, 1:26.35, 1:14.32, 1:28.60, 1:29.56+, 1:16.95, DNF, 1:06.20, DNF, 1:16.20, DNF, 1:02.19, 56.64+, 59.13, DNF, DNF, 50.68, 1:13.54

*3BLD - 2:03.18*
9/20

DNF, 2:14.70, DNF, DNF, 2:21.23, 2:40.44, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:32.43, 2:07.70, DNF, 2:05.16, 1:55.02, DNF, 1:53.34, DNF, DNF, 2:18.99, DNF

*MBLD - DNF*

4/11 = DNF(54:54.16)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2013)

*Results week 02*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(2)

 12.42 DrKorbin
 58.98 thatkid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 34.68 Anton Rostovikov
 42.45 DrKorbin
 47.56 Riley
 52.57 sneze2r
 1:03.29 labirint
 1:18.04 mande
 1:18.92 Mike Hughey
 1:29.82 Mikel
 1:33.31 MatsBergsten
 2:03.18 thatkid
 3:59.57 PianoCube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:19.17 labirint
 4:43.14 DrKorbin
 6:20.46 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 9:25.05 labirint
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

3/3 = 3 ( 5:34)  Riley
2/2 = 2 (xx:xx)  Ar3s
3/5 = 1 (41:14)  PianoCube
4/11 = DNF (54:54) thatkid


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 03*


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. 

Post solves before Tuesday 22 January 24:00 UTC.
I have changed deadline to the night between Tuesday & Wednesday instead
because I will not be able to do the results most Thursdays (at least not
earlier than this). No problem I hope.


* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R	
2. U2 R U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U R F' U'	
3. U2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U' F2 U R2 U R2 U2	
4. R' U F' R F' U F R' U' F2 R' U R2	
5. F2 U' R U' F' U R2 F' U F' R U' F'	
6. U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R' U2 F' U R2 U R'	
7. U2 R' F' R' F U' F2 U' R F2 U R2 F2	
8. R U2 F2 R2 U2 F R' U2 F R2 U F R2	
9. U' R2 U F U2 F U' F2 R2 F U' F' U	
10. R' F' R2 F' R2 F' R F U2 R' F U' F	
11. F' R2 F U2 R U' F R F2 R2 F' U R	
12. R U2 R2 U F' U2 F' U' F U' R2 F2 U'	
13. R2 U2 F U2 R2 F U' F2 U F U2 F' U'	
14. R2 F U R2 F R2 U2 F' R' F' R F' U2	
15. F' U2 F2 U2 F2 R F' R' F R' U2 F U'	
16. R2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U F' U2 F'	
17. F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' F' R F' U R'	
18. U' R U R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' F2 R F	
19. F' R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U' R' U F2 U F	
20. U' F2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R' F2 R2	


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R D2 U2 B' F2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U B F' D R2 D R' B' U' L'	
2. R2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' F L D L F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 L B2 L2 B2	
3. L' F R' D U F U2 L' B R' F2 D U B' R D2 R B' U' L' D2 R' D	
4. L2 R' U' B' L' R2 U2 L' B' U' B2 U' B L' R2 B L2 D B2 D' B U' F	
5. U B D2 U F' L R2 B2 R U R' D' U B' F' D B2 R U2 R B2 L2 D	
6. U R D2 F' L' D B2 D2 U' B2 F' D R' D B D2 U B U F L R' B'	
7. B F2 L' D2 R U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 R2 F2 D' B F L R2 U2 R F	
8. F U' B2 L' B F' U2 L U F' D U' F' D' F' R' U' B2 U2 R' F R2 F2	
9. D F L' D' F2 D R2 F' L B2 D B L D' L2 F' R2 U' B D' L F R	
10. B U R F2 U L' D' L U2 F' U' F2 D2 F D2 B2 F D F' L2 R' B R2	
11. U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F L U2 L U2 B2 R D' L' R F2 L2 U L2 F' R U2 L2	
12. B' F' D2 R' F' L' U' B' R D2 B D2 U B U2 B' D B2 L D2 L D U	
13. L' D2 R' B2 D' L R D U2 R2 U' B' D' B D' R2 F' R' B' L R' U2 R2	
14. R B' L' D' B2 R2 D' R B2 D' B2 U' B2 F L2 R B2 L' U' L2 D2 U' F'	
15. D2 L F2 R B F2 U L2 F' U L2 R' D' U F L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 F2 R2	
16. R' D B2 F R2 D' R2 B F' D B' L2 R D' F' U R2 B F L2 R' D F	
17. B2 D L F U2 B' L2 F' R' U' F' D' L B' L D L U L D2 B2 F2 R2	
18. L2 D2 F2 D' R F2 D2 F D2 L R' D2 F' L' B F' L' U B U' B' F L2	
19. D L' R' B R2 B R' B F2 U2 F U' B' U2 B2 R2 B' U B' F D U B'	
20. L' R2 F2 L' R' D F D2 B2 F' R U' B D' R2 D2 R' D L' D B F2 L	


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. B2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 L' F' Rw Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 B' U Rw Fw' F' L' R D U2 L2 D' L2 Rw B' Rw' R2 Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw2 D B	
2. R' D U2 F2 L Uw' Fw R' U' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 L2 Uw' B2 U' L' Rw2 R' F2 D' Uw2 Fw' D' Uw2 U L' U' L' B L B' U2 Rw Uw' B' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D'	
3. Fw2 D' L' U L' B Uw L2 Uw L' R2 D' Fw' D L2 Fw2 Uw U2 L Rw D Uw2 U' F U B' U F2 L Fw2 L' Rw2 F R B' Fw2 D2 Fw' F R' B	
4. B' Uw2 Rw2 U R' B2 Uw2 U B' R U2 B F' L Rw2 Fw' Uw L' F L R2 F' Rw2 D' Rw' B' Fw' F D2 Uw' U B R2 F Uw B Rw' U B2 Fw Rw2	
5. Fw U L' B F R' U2 L' Rw' R2 U B' R' B2 Fw R F2 R B2 Fw U' F' R' Fw' R U B' D2 F' R2 Uw' U L U2 F' L' B' R2 D2 Fw D2	
6. Rw' Fw2 F R B' L' Rw2 Uw B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' U2 L2 Rw D' L B2 D' B' R D' U' L2 R' D Uw2 Fw' D Fw' F2 L' Rw' R' D2 L' Rw' F U2	
7. R' B Rw' D L2 Fw D2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 R B' F' L' Fw' R Fw2 U2 B Rw2 R' Uw' U' L Fw' F' R' Uw2 L Rw2 B2 L2 R Fw F D U L2 Rw2 R	
8. U B Fw F' L B2 Fw2 F L2 R2 D' L2 Rw Fw' Rw' D' B' F2 D2 L2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 F' R F D Uw' U R B2 Rw' Fw D L R2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw'	


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. D2 B' F D2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 L2 Fw' L R' B D Bw' R' Uw2 Bw F' L R2 D U' B' Bw' D2 Bw Uw2 F2 Dw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 U B Uw Rw' R U L' Lw2 B2 U' F' Uw U Lw F Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw R2 U	
2. B' D2 Dw Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Fw' D' F2 D2 Dw R D2 U' Fw' Rw D B2 U2 R' F U2 L Rw2 R D Dw' Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw U' B' F2 Uw F Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 L B' D Dw2 Uw' U' Fw2	
3. Bw2 D' Rw' D U2 Bw2 D2 F L2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 L R2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 B2 D Uw U2 Bw' D' F2 L' R2 U2 L B' U2 B F' D2 U2 Lw2 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw U' Bw D2 L2 Rw R2 B' Bw Dw2 Rw B' R	
4. Uw' R' Bw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Lw' Uw B D' B2 F' L R' F2 Dw' L' R Dw2 L Bw2 F' Uw Fw F' D L' R D2 Dw L2 Fw Dw2 L2 Uw2 U B2 D U' B Fw' D Uw2 L2 B2 L Fw2 U2 L Bw2 Lw2 B'	


* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. L2 D' F2 L' R' U' R' U L2 B2 F' D' L D' R2 B2 D F2 L D F' U F'	
2. L' B2 D' B' R B L U' R' U' B D F L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L B2 D2 B	
3. F' U2 F R' B F R' D' U B L R' B' D2 F U2 R B F L2 D F U	
4. U R' D F2 R U' R' D' B' D' R D B' R2 D2 L' D' L' F D' U B U'	
5. F' L' D' B2 U2 L2 D U' B' R F U' F R' F D' U' B L' F R2 B R2	
6. L2 D2 U F' U2 R2 D R2 B F D U2 R2 U2 L' D B2 F R' U B F2 R2	
7. D F2 D' U2 R' D2 B U R D' L F U2 F' U' B' U2 B F D U R2 D2	
8. F D' L R' U' F L2 B U2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 D U' F' L R2 B2 F D' U2	
9. B' R' U' L2 B R' B F2 R2 B R2 F U' L2 R F2 R D2 R' D U B F2	
10. D' U' L2 D F L U' L2 R F2 R D' R2 F2 D U B F' L' U' F2 D2 L'	
11. F' R2 B2 D2 U L2 U R B' D2 B2 L R2 F2 R' B R2 F' D' F D L D2	
12. L2 R U B F R U' R' U' B' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 F R' D' U R' B2 R' F'	
13. F' U' L' F' D2 R2 D2 R D2 R U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F' D' L R2 U2 B'	
14. D2 U2 F2 D' F' D2 U' B F' D2 F L B2 D2 B' D U F' R' F' D' B2 F	
15. F R' D' R B' L' D R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' F' D' F' L' D L U F2 U'	
16. F2 D B F2 R D2 L B2 U2 F L U' B F' U' F D' B2 U' L D' F' U2	
17. F2 D' F2 U' B' L D2 U' L2 U' B2 L F R' B2 L' U' B' F2 L R2 B' D	
18. U' L2 B' F2 D' L R2 B' R' F2 L' R' B' D R2 D U2 B L R F2 D2 U'	
19. U L2 B D' U' R' F2 R' U2 L R F R2 U2 R' F2 D' R D R' F' U' L	
20. L R B2 F2 R D F2 L B U2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B	
21. D' B2 D' U L B D R2 B F R B' L U' B D R2 D B2 D' U R' U'	
22. R' B' F2 U F R F2 L B' U2 F R U2 B F' L2 B2 F D U' F2 D2 R2	
23. F L2 R' D' R' D L' R2 B2 F L D2 F D B F' L B2 F D2 R' F' R'	
24. R2 U2 L2 U L2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' F R' U B' D' L' R' B2 F' D2 U' F L2	
25. L' D2 U R2 F L D2 F' L' D L' R' D' F R B2 R' U2 F' L' R' F2 L


----------



## Ar3s (Jan 19, 2013)

3BLD :


Spoiler



2:33.94[1:08.33], 
2:20.24[1:07.82], 
DNF(3:34.45)[2:02.66], 
2:38.29[1:23.19], 
2:30.43[1:16.45], 
DNF(3:31.10)[1:51.08], 
DNF(2:36.06)[1:21.04], 
DNF(2:53.28)[1:18.08], 
2:30.54[1:22.56], 
2:30.10[1:06.47], 
2:07.74[1:00.06], 
DNF(2:54.77)[1:44.17], 
DNF(2:22.51)[1:05.61], 
DNF(3:15.61)[1:48.97], 
DNF(2:35.82)[1:11.53]


Acc:7/15

Best five solves : 2:20.24[1:07.82] - on video, 2:30.43[1:16.45], 2:30.54[1:22.56], 2:30.10[1:06.47], 2:07.74[1:00.06] = 2:26.92:tu


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 19, 2013)

*3BLD:* 3:49.22

4:31.04, *3:47.98*, DNF, DNF, DNF,
4:53.44, DNF, 5:59.90, 4:20.44, 5:15.61
*3:22.10*, DNF, *3:54.27*, DNF, DNF
DNF, *3:51.25*, *4:10.48*, 4:19.11, 6:42.39

Very good. PB accuracy (12/20) single (by 0.71) and mean of 5 best.

*MultiBLD:* 4/5 48:22.59

Off by 5 edges


----------



## Mrmih33 (Jan 19, 2013)

*2BLD - 38.88*
14/20

DNF, 56.86, *35.17*, DNF, 56.74, DNF, 1:06.28, *26.95*, 1:03.40, *42.57*, *45.35*, DNF, DNF, 1:42.82, *44.34*, DNF, 52.47, 50.44, 1:06.47, 1:04.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:24.32* (11/20)


Spoiler



01:53.09	57	3
01:31.18	27	5
01:18.48	30	0
01:22.52	45	0
02:10.42	78	0
01:57.51	40	1
01:42.49	61	0
01:42.50	49	1
01:24.01	34	1
01:32.29	37	0
01:22.00	39	0
01:40.32	33	3
01:26.31	47	0
02:31.14	52	3
01:43.80	41	0
01:47.64	49	0
02:12.30	68	1
01:37.88	39	4
01:56.82	38	0
01:54.91	33	0




*4x4 BLD = 6:27.71* (3/7)
*5:39.95*, DNF (8:34 3E), DNF (6:25 2X), *7:15.46*, DNF (8:41 4e 4x). DNF (9:57, horrible), 7:31.75

*5x5 BLD = DNF * (0/2)
DNF (14:28 3x 3e) DNF (12:44, all edges off (almost) and B' off)


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 20, 2013)

BLD2 *12.98*, acc: 19/20

*13.78*, 14.66, DNF(23.87), 18.06, 24.73, 18.41, 20.70, *9.35*, *13.66*, 15.93, 21.98, 17.12, 17.19, 16.28, *14.36*, 23.75, 15.59, 16.52, *13.73*, 23.84

===========

BLD3 *41.69*, acc: 16/20

DNF(43.67), 47.31, DNF(53.39), DNF(52.37), 48.90, 46.37, *41.09*, 55.43, 46.82, *38.59*, 58.02, 1:13.67, *43.74*, 1:12.26, *43.87*, *41.17*, 1:42.84, DNF(46.90), 1:47.75, 46.13

===========

BLD4 *4:56.87*, acc: 2/5

DNF(3:51.22)[~2:00], 4:11.53[~2:05], DNF(3:32.93)[~1:30], DNF(4:04.85)[~2:00], 5:42.22[~2:15], 

===========

BLD5 *9:42.07*, acc: 1/1

*9:42.07[4:39.91]*

Sorry, Roman, I got you 

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## Roman (Jan 21, 2013)

5BLD *12:07.72*
DNF(12:42.02), *12:07.72*, DNF(14:06.08), DNF(13:33.69) :fp


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2013)

Week 3

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 49.41, 1:01.50, 1:05.11, 1:02.31, 1:00.91 = *1.01.57*
Accuracy: 13/20
Times: 1:20.86, DNF(56.62), 1:09.41, 49.41, DNF(37.35), DNF(1:11.12), 1:01.50, DNF(52.78), 1:08.00, 1:38.10, 1:05.11, 1:18.13, 1:09.39, 1:02.31, DNF(1:09.46), DNF(1:11.21), 1:05.91, DNF(57.49), 1:11.48, 1:00.91
Comments: I haven't done a "big" 3BLD session in awhile, or for that matter, really practice 3BLD in awhile. However, part of the slowness is because I was trying to use as many edge comms as I could. Only 1 sub 1, but it was sub 50.


----------



## thatkid (Jan 22, 2013)

*2BLD - 48.94*
5/7

DNF, 47.98, 1:02.52, DNF, 52.20, 29.24, 52.76

*3BLD - 2:27.23*
5/7

1:58.15, 1:56.42, DNF, 3:32.41, DNF, 2:20.32, 2:28.83

*MBLD - 3 points*

4/5 = 3 (23:23.00)
off by two misoriented corners :fp


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 22, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 37.32*
*38.18*, *37.38*, 44.43, DNF, 48.11, DNF, DNF, 40.71, DNF, *38.85*, 40.52, 39.15, *33.81*, DNF, 49.19, *38.36*, DNF, 45.22, 42.82, DNF
:fp


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 22, 2013)

*3BLD :*
50.58; *37.47*; 53.16; DNF; *40.68*;
50.75; *40.92*; 51.50; 46.83; 61.84; DNF;
73.41; *35.81*; DNF; *43.94*; DNF; DNF; DNF; 75.77; 55.48
avg5=*39.76*  
The begining was great, before i get it started I did 3 marathons of random edge-commutators. In the end i was quite busy.
*MultiBlindfold: 9/9 38:33.01* :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2013)

*Results week 03*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 12.98 DrKorbin
 38.88 Mrmih33 
 48.94 thatkid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 37.32 Anton Rostovikov
 39.76 sneze2r
 41.69 DrKorbin
 1:01.57 Riley
 1:24.32 MatsBergsten
 2:26.92 Ar3s
 2:27.23 thatkid
 3:49.22 PianoCube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:19.17 labirint
 4:56.87 DrKorbin
 6:27.71 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:42.07 DrKorbin
12:07.72 Roman
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

9/9 = 9 (38:33)  sneze2r
4/5 = 3 (23:23) thatkid
4/5 = 3 (48:22)  PianoCube



OK, time for a little change , Marathon time!
*Competetion week 04*

This week is *best of 150.* 
You just do as many solves as you want and calculate the average of all successes.
Then add one second for each dnf or scramble not attempted.
Example: You do 70 solves with 60 ok and an average of 60 sec.
Then your result will be 60 + 10 + 80 = 2:30.

1. D' U' F2 R F U L' F U' L F U' L R' B' U L R' F' D' U2	
2. F D2 F U B2 D2 B' D' L' F L2 F' D2 L' R B R F L2 D R	
3. D2 F' L R D2 R D2 U' F R' U2 F U' B2 L B' L R B' D' L'	
4. D2 F R2 B R' D' R B' L D2 R' U2 L2 D U2 L2 R' U' R F' R	
5. U2 F2 R' D R2 D2 U2 F' D L2 B2 U' B' F' U L2 B2 F' U B2 R2	
6. F U' F2 D B2 D U' F2 U2 F' L' R' D2 R2 D L2 B U' R F' L	
7. R2 B2 D' L U R2 B2 F' R B D2 L' F R' F' U' R2 B F D F2	
8. U F' D U2 L B2 D2 L2 B F' U B2 R2 D B L2 D R' D' U2 L'	
9. D' L' R2 F2 L U2 L2 R2 F' U R2 D' B R2 F' D R' U F L R2	
10. U2 B2 D B' U2 B' D2 B2 L R' F L' F' D' U' R2 B D2 U2 R' F'	
11. B' F' L R' D' B' D L R2 B2 L2 R B2 L2 U B' U' R F' L' F'	
12. B2 L R2 U B R U F' R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F' L' D2	
13. B' L' R2 D' F' R D L F2 D B' F L U' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2	
14. R' B2 F' R F2 D U L R2 B F' L' D' F2 L' F D U2 F R' B	
15. D B L' F D2 U B2 F L U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B L D' B	
16. U2 B' D L D' L D L R2 D' L2 R2 D U B F2 U F' L' B L	
17. B' D2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 L R2 U R2 D' F R B2 F D L2 B' L U'	
18. D2 L2 R' D' R F' L' R B' R F2 L B2 F2 D R U' L' F2 R B2	
19. R2 U' L2 B R' B' D2 U R2 U' L' U B D U2 R B' F' U2 L2 F	
20. D' F2 L B' L2 D2 U L' B' R' D' B' U2 F' D U2 B' D' U2 F2 U	
21. F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L D L B' L' B2 L D R' B' F' L2 D R U R2	
22. B2 D B F' D2 U B L D2 L2 F' D' B' L' U L' U' F U R2 F'	
23. L' R2 U2 L2 R B' F L' F' L' D' U F2 U' R' F D' F2 D B U'	
24. F' D2 U2 L R2 B2 R2 F R' U' L B2 D2 L2 D R' F' D2 B' R D2	
25. B U' L R2 B' D L' B' R' B' U B D2 L' D' L' U2 B F D' F2	
26. L F' L D2 L2 D' L' B U F' L R2 U' F U L' B D' L2 B' R	
27. B' D U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L D' B U2 B' L B2 L2 B' F L2	
28. F L2 B2 F' R B2 R D2 U L2 B' F' R F D L2 B' L' B' D F'	
29. D U L' R B2 L2 R U2 L2 F D L R B' L2 B D' U' B R2 D'	
30. D L' D B2 R2 B2 L2 F' L U B2 F' D2 R F' U' R' U L' F2 U	
31. F2 U F U2 B' F2 D F L2 D2 B2 L' D' B' U' F U R' D' L' B	
32. L B2 U' L2 F' D2 U F L2 F' U2 L' U2 L U' L U' B2 L2 D' R	
33. F D' B' D' R F' D U L R' U' F2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 D L R2 D2	
34. F' D' R D L F2 L' D2 U' L R D' B2 U2 L' R' F L2 F R' F2	
35. F2 R' D U' R' D2 U2 F U2 L' D2 U B' U2 R2 B' R D' F' D' L2	
36. U2 R' U' F U' B U B L' F D B L' B' R B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U	
37. F2 L2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D' U' B F L B D' U B2 U' B' L R B	
38. U' L' D L D2 U L B' D2 U F2 R F2 L' R' B' F' D' L' B2 L'	
39. R D2 U' L D' B D R' F2 R' U F D L' U R' B R D B' D2	
40. R D B' F' R F2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 U B2 D F' L2 R' U2 B U' F	
41. D2 U' L' D L' D' L' U2 B' L D' U' R' U R' D' R' B2 D' L F	
42. L2 R' D2 U R' D U2 B R F2 L' D' B F L U2 L D R2 D R2	
43. L R B' F L R B F' R2 B' R' D U' F R2 F2 D L R2 D2 R	
44. B L2 U' F2 L' B U R U B L U L' R' D' U L R2 D2 F' R2	
45. B2 U R D' L' B2 D L R D' B2 L F' D' F2 D B' D2 F2 L' R'	
46. D' R D' B' R' B F' L2 D2 U2 F' L' U' L D R2 U B' F U' R	
47. F2 L' D F' L' B' U2 R B D2 F' L2 R' U' R B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2	
48. F L' D L' D' U F D' R2 U2 R U' R2 D2 U B2 L' U' B D2 L'	
49. B2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 F' R' B2 F' L' B' F2 R' U' F2 D	
50. F D' L2 F' L R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' B' L' R2 B' D' B L U2 B' F' R 
51. D2 R' D U2 F L R' D2 B D R' B' F U F L' R' D U' L2 R	
52. D' U F2 D' U2 R' B' L' U' F R2 B2 F' D' B2 D' F2 R F' L' F2	
53. L2 D' R B2 D' R D2 F R' D2 R2 F D' U2 F' D' L F2 L2 B' F	
54. F2 D U2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 B' U2 B2 F L' B R' F2 R' B' D U2 B2	
55. B2 R2 D B2 U' B D' R' D U' B' D' B' D' F' D2 U L' R' U' F2	
56. B R2 D' U' L R' B' F D U B2 U2 B' F D' F U' L2 R B F2	
57. U' B2 F U L R B' U' B2 R U' F L D2 U' L2 B' L R' F2 D'	
58. L2 R' B F2 U' L B' L2 U' R2 D' U L R2 B F2 D2 B U2 F' L'	
59. L' B L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F L D B'	
60. L' U R' D2 U' L D2 U' F2 L2 B' F2 U F2 U' B' D' R U L' D'	
61. L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D F' L' F' D U' R D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 F D2	
62. R2 F U2 L2 R' U L2 B' U' B' D U2 R' F' D' U' B' U' L2 R2 U2	
63. U R B F2 D' U F R2 B2 U F2 L D B' U' R D B' F2 R2 F'	
64. D2 F' L2 U R B' R U B' D' R' D B2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2	
65. L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D' R B2 F D2 R B F2 U L R2 D' F D2 B'	
66. L' R2 D2 U' B2 F D' U' B F' L2 D2 U B' F2 D U2 L2 F2 R F	
67. L2 B2 L' R' U2 L R B U' L2 D F' R2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 D' B R	
68. R F R D2 B U' F D F U' R' U2 B D B' L' R2 B' R2 D' L'	
69. B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F L' F' D B2 R' D2 L' D U2 B' U' B2 D2 U2 F2	
70. L' B2 F2 D U2 F' U2 L2 R U2 L R' B' F2 D2 B' L2 R' B L U2	
71. F2 D' B L R U2 L2 R B' F L R D' U' B2 F U2 B L R' U'	
72. F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 D U2 R' D' F2 U' R' U2 F' R2 D U L2 R' B	
73. U2 F' L R2 F D' B2 F' L2 R B2 L' R B F' L U' L2 D' U R2	
74. R2 F2 U B2 F' L U' L' D2 U' R' F L U2 L' F' R' U' B2 L2 F'	
75. L R2 U2 L U' R2 D R' D' B D' R' D2 B2 L' B' L' D' B2 F' L2	
76. D' U' B2 R2 D F R B F2 D' U F' L' U' F R' D2 R2 F' L2 U	
77. B2 F' L R2 B2 D' U B' F' U2 F2 R' U F L2 U F' R F' L' F2	
78. D2 L B F R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D' U2 B' L F R2 F2 U' L' R	
79. U L' D' L D L' U' R B F D R' F' L F D U' L' R2 U2 F'	
80. F R2 D' B2 R U B2 R2 D2 B R' F' L2 R D2 R D R B R2 F2	
81. R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B F L2 R' D' R2 D R2 D2 B' L' R2 U2 R'	
82. U2 F L B2 D' L' B' U2 F D L U2 R' U F' D' L2 D' L D2 F2	
83. B' F L' R2 U2 F' R' B L2 D' L F2 L2 B' D' L B2 L' U' R2 B2	
84. B' L' F' D F R2 B2 L' R F2 R' D' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 R B'	
85. F2 U' L2 R' D R B U' L' D2 L' R' B' L2 U2 R U F2 L B' D2	
86. L2 R' B L2 U' F2 U L D' F D2 F L B2 F L2 F2 U' L' F D	
87. R2 D' F L2 D2 L' R' U B' D' R B' U' B U R B D U B' R	
88. L2 F2 L' D U' B' L2 R B F2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 D' L R D2 R D'	
89. F2 L' F' L R' D' L2 U' F U R2 U2 L D U' F U2 R' F' D' R	
90. L' U2 L2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 L' B F' U R D2 R2 B L2	
91. D2 B' R U L2 D' U F' D2 B2 F D' U F U L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2	
92. D' U R' U L' F2 R' U' B' F2 U' B L2 B2 D' U B2 L R2 B2 F2	
93. B2 L' R2 D2 B U2 B L U' B F' L R' B2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' U' B	
94. L R B2 F R2 D' U' L' F' L U2 R2 D' U2 B L' R D F' L' B'	
95. U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F D2 B R D R U F D' B R U' F2 U	
96. B2 F U2 R2 B F2 U' R' B2 D2 R' D' R' F D2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D'	
97. U' F' R B R B' F2 D' B' R' B2 F' D B' F' D U2 R D F2 D	
98. B R' D' B' L2 D L' F' U B U2 B L2 B2 F U B' U L' B' F	
99. D2 L' F L2 D B' F2 L2 B2 L D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L U2 L2	
100. R2 F D U B2 F' U' R2 B' L U2 B D' U F L2 U2 R2 B' L D'	
101. B F D U2 L2 B2 F' U2 F U' R D' U B' F' L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2	
102. D' U' L R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L D2 F2 L' D2 F L'	
103. D2 F2 R U F' L R' D R' F2 L R' F' D U B L' B D' U' R	
104. D L R F L B2 F2 U R' B F2 U' L R F2 R B F' R2 D' L	
105. B2 D2 L B F L2 R' U B2 R2 B' L R' D' L R' D' L D2 U' L	
106. L' U R' B' R B F' D2 F' U F U' L' R F2 R' B2 L2 B' R2 B'	
107. B2 R U2 F' R B R' B2 U B' D' L B2 D L2 B2 F' R D L R	
108. F' R' U2 L B' F U F D2 U' B L2 R2 F2 L' R' D2 U B2 F' D2	
109. R2 F2 R2 B' L' D' F2 L' U' R D U2 B' U' B2 F2 L2 R' D L' D	
110. U B D U' L2 R' B D2 F' L U2 L F2 L2 B' L2 U' B F L' D2	
111. L' U B F2 D2 U L2 U' L U' F D2 U2 R U' B2 L' F' R' B D'	
112. D2 L' U' L' R' F2 D R' U' L B2 F2 D' F' L' D' L R2 F D' U'	
113. D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L' F2 R2 B' L F' D' L2 F' D2 L F' L' R2	
114. L' F L2 F L2 B' R D2 B' L' B' F2 L B2 F2 R' F2 D' B' U' F'	
115. D2 U R2 B D F' D' B' L D B L' R B2 F' L D2 L D L2 D	
116. U2 B2 F R2 B' D' F2 L' R2 D' R2 U2 L U B2 U' L R D F' L2	
117. L B' U' B2 F' D L2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B' L' R' B R' D' U' R2 F	
118. B R2 F' L' D L2 R U' R D U' R' D U2 B D' B' D' U L2 D2	
119. B F' D B F L2 U' R' U2 B2 R B' F2 L B2 L R' U B' F R'	
120. U2 L F2 L' B F D2 B' L R' F2 D U' L2 B' U F' L' B F' D2	
121. L2 R F' D2 U R D L R B U2 B2 F2 U F' D' F R D U F2	
122. L2 U R D2 B2 L' D' R B L2 R' B D L B U B2 D F2 U2 F2	
123. B2 L R D' L R U B' D' U F' U' B2 F2 R' U B2 U' B2 D2 L2	
124. R' B2 L D R2 D2 F U R2 D' R' F L2 R F2 L' B D B D' U	
125. B F U' F D2 U2 B' L' D U2 B2 D2 F2 D U L' D2 U2 F2 L U2	
126. L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 D F' R2 B' F2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 F D' F U2 F'	
127. D' R U B F D U2 F2 L F' L' R' D U2 B' D L' R2 D F' D2	
128. F R' B L2 B2 F D' L D B2 L2 D B' L2 D' B' L' B R2 D2 L	
129. F2 L D' F R U L' F D2 L2 B R' B2 F L' B F2 U B' D' U	
130. L2 B' F' U L2 D' F2 D2 B' F2 L' B2 F2 L B2 L2 R U' B' D' U	
131. B' L2 R2 D' B L2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U' L' R B2 F' U R D	
132. B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' F L2 D2 U2 L' U' B2 U' L' D F L2 D2 B2 D'	
133. F L B D B F' D L' D2 U2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 B' U' B L2 U2 R	
134. D2 L2 U2 R' F' U L B2 F R D' U' B F D2 U R F2 D2 F2 D'	
135. B2 F' D2 B2 D' U' R B' F' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U' L' F2 D2 B' F'	
136. B2 D2 U2 L B L D' U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B2 D U' R' D' L2 R' D2	
137. F2 D' F2 D B2 R' B' L' R2 U B' U R2 D U2 B' F' U2 B D' U	
138. U' B2 F' U' L2 R D' L U' L U L2 R' F D' U' F' L' B' L2 F2	
139. F' U2 R' B L2 R F2 L B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' F' D B'	
140. U L2 B L2 F2 R' B F R2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L B' L R' B2	
141. F U R D F2 D R2 B' D' U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 U2 R B2 F D' F'	
142. U F' U' F2 D2 U L' B2 R B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 R' U' R' U'	
143. B' F L2 D2 U' L' R2 F2 L R' D' L' B2 F L2 U R U B F D2	
144. D' B' L' F U' L2 U L' R D' F2 L F2 U' R D2 L U' F' D' L'	
145. D2 L' F D2 F' U F U F L' R2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 D R U' B F'	
146. L R U B2 U L' B2 D U2 R D' L' B' R B2 D2 R' U F' U2 B2	
147. U F R' B2 F U' B' L' R2 B' F' D' U' B U' L2 R2 D' U' L2 R2	
148. R' F R D' R' D F' D' U B R D U' B2 U B' L' U2 B2 D L'	
149. D' U R B F U2 R B' L' U2 B F' R2 D2 U B D2 B' F' L2 U'	
150. F2 U F R F' D U2 F R2 D U2 L R2 B F U B' R' U' L R'


----------



## labirint (Jan 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> BLD5 *9:42.07*, acc: 1/1
> 
> *9:42.07[4:39.91]*
> 
> Sorry, Roman, I got you



Thx!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll try to do 25 at a time. I'll keep them here.

1:30.69, DNF [4:22.75, 5C 6E], 1:17.95, DNF, 1:29.17, 1:14.36, 1:34.07, 1:53.35, 1:46.03, 1:45.64, 1:17.00, 1:56.08, 1:40.51, 1:53.22, 1:40.80, 1:23.36, 1:21.10, 1:17.31, 1:25.74, 1:11.72, 1:59.87, DNF [1:24.19, 3E], DNF [1:34.38, 3E], DNF [1:31.12, 5E], 2:07.53,
1:34.43, 1:33.48, 1:30.80, 1:35.82, DNF [1:23.92, 3E], DNF [1:17.36, 6E], 1:22.07, 1:17.49, 1:36.74, 2:00.74, 1:27.33, 1:27.10, 1:47.76, 1:20.04, 1:27.39, DNF [2:08.81, 3C], 1:00.08, 1:24.83, DNF [1:34.72, 3C], 1:23.54, 1:55.17, DNF [1:29.54, 2E], 1:34.44, DNF [1:50.81, 4C 3E], 2:19.33,
1:17.49, 1:20.63, 1:41.37, 1:55.35, 1:11.24, DNF [1:50.80, 2C], 1:39.48, 1:11.21, 1:51.28, 1:49.78, DNF [1:28.45, 2C], 1:48.06, 1:20.41, DNF [1:45.32, 3E], 1:31.21, DNF [1:32.78, 4C 4E], 1:15.10, 1:18.00, DNF [1:22.44, 4 centers, 2C], 1:36.86, 2:20.37, 1:13.67, 1:30.08, 1:40.38, 1:36.15
1:43.91, 1:32.12, 1:21.74, 1:46.68, 1:44.12, 1:06.60, 1:31.20, 1:23.93, 1:11.47, 1:29.97, 1:24.13, DNF [1:19.38, 2C 2E], 1:20.88, 1:46.93, DNF [1:22.08, 2C 2E], 1:19.36, 1:35.61, 1:34.23, 1:28.05, 1:08.38, 1:52.17, 1:31.92, 1:36.78, 1:09.60, DNF [4:15.28, 3E]

81/100 so far; average 1:32.74. +19 for DNFs, +50 for DNSs: *2:41.74.*

Looks like I'm not going to have time to do more - Mats, you beat me by 0.17.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2013)

Whew, that was a lot! I reached the goal of 2/3 exactly, 
finishing with 100/150. The average of the ok solves was
as bad as 1:51.57 (I had some long memo pauses to 
get some of the solves), which, together with 50 DNF:s
makes the final result* 2:41.57.*




Spoiler



time memo dnf>0
01:31.36	31	0
03:00.83	57	5
02:32.55	48	3
01:20.59	39	0
01:32.77	45	0
01:18.00	35	1
02:27.62	47	0
01:52.00	39	0
02:04.00	51	0
02:09.24	39	2
01:48.78	41	3
02:06.99	54	0
01:35.32	46	0
01:16.02	26	1
01:50.94	25	2
01:54.89	47	1
01:56.14	45	0
01:58.21	56	1
01:23.94	45	0
01:44.68	59	0
02:14.04	65	0
01:38.02	49	0
01:29.16	43	0
02:25.93	55	0
03:09.90	59	0
02:09.18	55	0
01:13.44	25	0
01:47.32	48	0
02:09.20	55	0
01:16.70	24	1
02:00.80	45	0
01:23.39	37	0
01:59.15	76	0
02:00.00	60	3
02:48.00	84	0
02:18.00	69	0
02:02.00	61	1
02:00.50	60	0
02:02.00	61	0
01:38.00	49	1
02:47.00	80	5
01:30.00	45	2
02:35.00	80	0
02:15.00	67	0
02:25.00	72	0
02:25.00	70	0
01:31.00	35	0
01:49.00	55	2
02:08.00	64	3
02:07.00	55	1
01:43.59	43	0
01:32.31	43	1
01:56.56	63	0
02:16.57	47	5
01:48.70	50	1
01:57.37	37	2
02:03.19	64	0
01:40.83	40	3
01:42.40	40	0
01:46.64	42	3
01:26.51	28	3
01:49.08	45	4
02:16.73	65	0
01:42.64	40	0
02:11.37	63	0
01:26.86	33	0
01:47.60	54	0
02:04.24	61	1
02:30.67	79	3
01:32.99	41	0
02:16.91	85	0
02:49.61	68	1
01:42.92	49	1
01:24.01	28	1
01:37.26	27	0
01:39.26	41	1
01:36.45	37	0
01:43.55	47	0
01:51.33	53	0
01:36.58	38	0
01:44.87	63	0
02:15.79	73	0
02:07.19	48	2
01:44.36	61	0
01:11.21	30	2
01:15.22	35	0
01:43.68	66	0
01:14.85	38	0
01:37.50	45	0
01:28.24	38	0
02:18.14	30	0
02:23.38	53	0
02:11.80	42	1
01:50.67	45	1
03:03.49	24	0
01:35.98	35	0
01:36.16	34	0
02:02.46	58	3
01:21.59	28	0
01:58.30	68	0
01:26.34	37	0
01:21.81	37	0
01:45.03	53	3
02:06.48	56	2
01:08.13	23	0
02:16.24	62	4
01:48.05	50	0
01:43.70	42	0
01:37.19	33	0
01:24.89	36	3
01:42.59	41	0
02:15.95	79	0
01:55.95	52	0
01:38.29	52	0
01:58.71	53	0
01:17.76	31	2
02:14.44	46	0
02:03.54	30	0
01:08.45	33	0
01:42.10	43	0
02:27.12	71	0
04:20.88	38	1
01:52.92	62	0
02:19.64	45	0
02:17.11	71	1
01:52.92	43	0
01:34.88	53	0
01:06.25	24	2
01:28.48	40	0
01:15.54	36	0
01:39.53	59	0
01:39.84	57	0
01:29.57	41	0
02:53.62	61	1
02:29.10	54	1
01:34.27	38	0
01:37.84	51	1
01:19.29	29	0
02:16.15	64	0
01:28.89	39	0
03:14.10	41	0
01:38.82	44	1
01:42.82	54	0
02:12.50	77	5
01:40.30	32	0
01:29.41	36	0
02:25.85	83	0
01:09.38	25	0
01:52.31	51	0
02:16.22	81	0


----------



## Mikel (Jan 24, 2013)

6/11 so far.
2:10.36, DNF (2:42.09), DNF (1:25.59), 1:34.44, 1:34.40, DNF (2:47.31), 1:30.52, 1:19.30, 1:38.31, DNF (2:54.44), DNF (1:51.21)


----------



## mande (Jan 25, 2013)

Current status: 16/25 (great accuracy for me)

1:13.31[28.81], 1:18.27[34.45], 1:12.91[29.72], 1:00.94[23.90], DNF(1:15.95)[34.75], 1:14.28[45.44], DNF(1:25.71)[36.91], DNF(1:20.28)[32.15], 1:11.76[27.56], 1:20.60[32.71], DNF(1:27.26)[37.68], 1:12.78[27.01], 1:17.16[35.80], DNF(1:17.04)[34.50], 1:38.59[42.31], 1:16.77[34.72], DNF(1:31.30)[44.75], 1:11.73[29.06], 1:11.41[30.48], 1:05.38[25.08], DNF(1:23.30)[29.75], 1:36.39[33.69], 1:27.83[29.72], DNF(1:25.81)[34.37], DNF(1:17.55)[32.71]


----------



## Ar3s (Jan 25, 2013)

3BLD:


Spoiler



DNF(3:49.92)[1:29.57],
3:05.90[1:22.60],
DNF(2:42.10)[1:12.51], 
DNF(2:33.28)[1:02.51], 
2:17.21[52.11], 
DNF(2:45.30)[1:06.92], 
DNF(3:39.32)[1:37.38], 
2:55.06[1:00.94], 
DNF(3:16.53)[1:14.04], 
DNF(3:19.00)[1:29.33], 
3:46.62[1:09.95], 
2:33.49[52.87], 
DNF(3:56.64)[1:07.01],
2:42.92[1:07.53], 
2:53.20[1:12.92], 
2:24.36[53.36], 
DNF(1:58.99)[50.78], 
DNF(2:46.83)[1:10.05],
2:04.46[54.13], 
DNF(2:38.40)[1:08.68]


acc: 9/25 WTF!:fp I'm learning TuRBo method


----------



## Riley (Jan 28, 2013)

Got tired, if you don't post results tomorrow, I'll try to do some more. But current results:

Accuracy: 62/116
Mean of 62: 1:14.42
DNFs: 54
DNFs: 34
Points: 1:14.42 + 54 +34 = *2:42.42*
Times:
DNF(1:18.09), DNF(1:48.88), DNF(1:58.04), 1:15.30, 1:17.23, DNF(1:20.63), DNF(1:43.49), DNF(1:05.12), DNF(1:39.60), 1:49.31, DNF(1:31.78), 1:35.99, DNF(52.94), 2:03.67, 59.40, DNF(2:04.64), DNF(1:34.73), 1:47.59, 1:18.76, 59.55, 1:57.51, 1:26.58, 1:13.34, DNF(1:39.38), 2:05.76, 1:41.99, 59.90, DNF(1:01.56), 1:49.14, DNF(1:09.98), 1:09.26, 1:20.62, 41.67, 1:24.91, 1:33.90, DNF(37.60), 1:38.72, 58.11, 1:18.59, 43.03, DNF(1:10.42), 47.88, 1:17.86, 1:22.91, 55.54, 1:14.62, 1:09.14, 53.19, 1:20.91, 1:31.34, 1:03.37, 1:29.96, 1:07.06, 45.46, 35.07, 51.22, 1:30.11, 1:07.73, 1:10.77, 53.63, DNF(50.75), DNF(1:10.26), 1:11.82, 1:30.95, DNF(1:19.39), DNF(52.04), 1:14.96, DNF(56.04), 1:32.33, DNF(27.55), DNF(45.05), DNF(44.45), DNF(21.57), 53.17, DNF(1:12.90), DNF(58.11), 1:09.72, DNF(1:08.55), DNF(1:01.90), DNF(39.59), DNF(56.00), 1:19.76+, DNF(1:15.02), DNF(44.86), DNF(9.64), 57.61, 50.91, DNF(1.79), DNF(58.99), DNF(40.67), DNF(1:28.86), 1:19.06, DNF(18.07), DNF(54.10), DNF(54.41), DNF(13.77), 1:02.43, DNF(49.19), DNF(34.20), DNF(10.76), 48.28, DNF(6.66), DNF(13.47), DNF(40.38), DNF(44.26), DNF(42.82), 1:00.77, DNF(43.27), 1:17.40, DNF(1:05.86), 1:23.56, 1:06.93, DNF(1:13.72), 50.58, 1:06.34, DNF(42.42)
Comments: Started out slow, but I'm gaining back some speed.


----------



## thatkid (Jan 28, 2013)

*3BLD - 4:03.72*

Accuracy 30/64

I'll try do more later and maybe post my times


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 28, 2013)

Accuracy: 129/150 (86%).
Mean: 52.14
Result: 52.14 + 21 = *1:13.14*

49.14, 1:10.59, 47.68, 38.91, 51.37, 42.18, DNF, 1:07.77, DNF, 48.06, 
56.01, 52.66, DNF, 55.26, 1:02.92, 51.61, 57.70, DNF, DNF, 50.99, 
1:05.93, 40.80, 44.66, DNF, DNF, 48.99, 46.70, DNF, 59.68, 41.27, 
1:03.38, 42.78, 37.06, 48.63, 48.44, 40.82, 1:20.18, 48.69, 50.55, DNF, 
52.73, 1:01.88, 59.69, 47.46, 56.23, 39.03, 49.93, 51.51, 57.55, 58.99, 
43.41, 42.94, 52.57, 47.30, DNF, 56.82, DNF, 46.52, 1:05.44, DNF, 
1:16.71, 1:07.14, 41.61, 1:03.40, DNF, 51.63, 54.30, 40.86, 52.93, 42.48, 
42.75, 46.08, 57.04, 44.11, DNF, 43.67, 53.03, 40.37, 46.44, 48.18, 
44.24, 49.60, 1:16.92, 41.70, 39.94, 47.29, 52.40, DNF, 48.37, 30.90, 
41.49, 1:04.39, 43.84, 1:01.33, 46.57, DNF, 48.55, 1:07.22, 40.58, 51.01, 
39.89, DNF, 53.10, 1:03.01, 45.83, 37.58, 45.09, 42.37, 1:14.67, 1:06.40, 
59.27, 54.04, 56.20, 41.27, 55.12, 40.97, 57.02, 55.72, DNF, 55.19, 
1:44.60, 50.86, 49.41, 50.33, 1:05.13, 45.28, 40.62, 37.66, 51.28, 49.20, 
42.64, 47.94, 51.13, 1:13.07, DNF, 40.01, DNF, 44.50, 48.94, 52.22, 
1:16.00, 1:00.91, 46.80, DNF, 57.83, 49.36, 1:17.61, 36.61, 45.09, 1:18.37

90 - PB! (30.90)


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 29, 2013)

Accuracy: 145/150 (96.7%)
Mean: 58.84
The longest success streak: 53
Best avg100: 57.68 (well, it is qqtimer, and it takes off 5 best and 5 worst solves and counts mean of remaining 90)

*Result: 58.84 + 5 = 1:03.84*

46.00, 55.60, 48.78, 40.07, 44.38, 49.79, 1:02.73, 57.30, 58.23, 59.51, 43.94, 1:03.90, 54.68, 56.08, 1:09.02, 1:06.93, 49.38, 50.86, 46.93, 55.83, 1:21.52, 44.68, 59.46, 1:07.06, 1:10.13, 1:10.52, 1:01.87, 1:04.05, 1:27.46, 1:00.38, 1:03.99, 55.17, 55.52, 1:19.33, 53.31, 1:10.62, 1:05.55, 1:05.26, 59.82, 59.92, 1:03.48, DNF(57.10), 1:03.26, DNF(55.11), 58.13, 1:01.12, 55.40, 1:08.15, 57.28, 58.89, 55.71, 1:11.96, DNF(50.72), 55.23, 50.86, 50.44, 58.29, 51.26, 48.31, 50.60, 44.82, 57.98, 50.44, 53.52, 43.65, 45.05, 52.54, 53.58, 57.55, 45.44, 56.78, 56.18, 50.31, 53.43, 53.53, 58.03, 1:01.09, 55.11, 56.11, 59.38, 1:04.83, 1:03.98, 57.69, 59.90, 46.22, 49.03, 1:01.95, 49.85, DNF(57.37), 45.73, 47.39, 1:06.46, 57.11, 56.41, 50.08, 1:07.41, 59.19, 1:11.42, 47.47, 55.19, 55.19, 1:05.60, 1:09.63, 53.27, 56.95, 43.21, 1:00.27, 51.55, 1:04.06, 1:09.47, 1:18.13, 1:01.38, 1:01.34, 58.61, 58.62, 55.60, 1:20.32, 1:03.06, 47.98, 53.94, 1:11.43, 1:02.61, 59.19, 56.59, 1:02.95, 59.21, 45.36, 49.24, 56.98, 48.06, 1:02.32, 1:06.53, 1:11.02, 1:13.26, 1:10.52, 53.30, 58.98, 56.38, 1:18.21, 1:13.11, 1:03.71, 1:11.50, DNF(52.53), 1:04.03, 1:04.66, 1:04.66, 1:20.97, 55.84, 55.04, 1:11.91.

Accuracy was the only thing I cared about in this marathon. But it is almost impossible to reach 100% accuracy at such number of solves. I wanted also to make sub1 result, but failed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh wow, Anton. Fantastic!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> 81/100 so far; average 1:32.74. +19 for DNFs, +50 for DNSs: *2:41.74.*
> 
> Looks like I'm not going to have time to do more - Mats, you beat me by 0.17.



Hmm, I do think you had time for one more. And you would probably have done it and then beaten me.
But thank you all the same . Wer'e still one and a half minute or more behind the Russians .

Pozdravlyayem Anton i Oleg!! Utlichnoe sovernovannoe!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2013)

*Results week 04*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:03.84 Anton Rostovikov
 1:13.14 DrKorbin
 2:41.57 MatsBergsten
 2:41.74 Mike Hughey
 2:42.42 Riley
 3:31.00 mande
 4:02.00 Mikel
 4:03.72 thatkid
 5:06.00 Ar3s

I'm not sure whether thatkid has added the penalty for DNF/DNS.
Otherwise he and Ar3s swaps places.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 05*

Back to "normal" 


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. Post solves before Tuesday 5 February 24:00 UTC.

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F R U' R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R	
2. F2 R' U' F R2 F R' U2 R F' R' U' R'	
3. U2 F' U' F2 R' F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U'	
4. R2 U R F' U R2 F R' F2 R' U R U'	
5. F2 U' R U2 F2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U' R2	
6. U2 R F2 R' F U R' U F R' U2 F R'	
7. F' U2 F' R' F R' F' U R2 F R' F U2	
8. F' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F' R'	
9. R' F R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U R F'	
10. F' U' R F' U F U2 R2 F U' F2 R2 U	
11. R' U R' F2 U R2 F R' U' F2 U2 F2 U	
12. R2 U F2 R' U' R' U R' F U R' U' R2	
13. R F R' U F2 R U R' F' R2 U' R' U'	
14. R U F2 R U' F' U F2 U' F U2 R2 F	
15. R' U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F	
16. F U2 F' R' U2 F R2 F2 U' R F R2 U2	
17. U F' U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' F2 U' F2 R2	
18. R' U' F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R	
19. U' R' U F' R F' U2 R2 F R U F2 U'	
20. R' U R U' F2 U R F R U R2 F U	


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U' R2 U' L B F' D' F2 R' D2 F2 D B2 U' B D' F D' L' R D	
2. R2 F2 L U2 B F U' B2 R D2 L' R' B' D2 U B' D U' F U' B2	
3. D' L' B' F2 L R' D R' D' R2 U2 L D U' L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F	
4. B U2 L' B' R2 F' L' D' U2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 F D F' L U F2 R	
5. L F' D' U B' U' L B L' R2 D2 U F' D' U' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D	
6. F' L D' U2 R F2 R D F U' B F L' R U' R F' R U B D2	
7. D2 U' B L B2 L' B' D2 U L R B L' R D B' L R U' F D2	
8. L' R' D2 R B2 F L' F2 L D' U F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B D	
9. B R' B' U2 R B2 R2 B F' L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L' R D F' L2	
10. U' F2 R2 B F R2 B2 F R' D' B D2 U R' D2 L2 R F2 L B D	
11. R2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L R' B2 F D2 U' L U2 B2 D' U2 L' R B	
12. R U L' B2 R B2 F D U2 B D U B R F' D' L D B' L U'	
13. D' U B D2 U2 B D L' D2 L' D2 U B2 F' R B' U B D' B D2	
14. D2 U2 F L' B2 F' D' U' B L2 F L' R U2 L D' U F L D' B'	
15. B2 D' U' L2 R2 D L' D R2 B U F2 L2 U R U' R2 D' R F2 D'	
16. D U' R2 F L' B2 R B' D2 B2 D' R' B2 U' L2 R' D' U B R F	
17. B2 D R D2 U2 L B' L2 R2 U B2 F D' U' B' L B U2 L' D' L	
18. L' F D U L2 D U L B D2 L' R2 F' L R2 B F' L' B' F2 R	
19. B2 F' L2 U2 B U' R2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 D' L R2 B' L' F2 L' B2 F2	
20. R U2 B' R' D U' R2 F' D' F2 U' L R' B F' D' F R' F U2 F	


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. B2 Fw' Rw R' F2 D Uw Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 U L2 Rw2 F D' Uw' U2 B Uw Fw Uw' F' R' Fw2 L' Rw' D2 R2 D2 B' Uw' L2 F' Rw B' R2 Fw2 F	
2. F2 Rw Uw U2 Rw F' D' Uw' U' B' L2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 D' L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 Uw U Fw F' D' Uw U' B2 Fw' D U' Fw' Uw2 F' D' L R'	
3. Rw D2 F' U2 L' R' D Uw' U B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B F' U' Fw R2 Fw D R2 B2 Uw B2 U Fw2 D Rw' B' Fw F2 L2 R2 U Rw B' F' R U	
4. B2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 F U B' Fw' F D2 B2 F Uw' Fw' D2 Rw U2 Rw' R D' Uw' F' U Rw2 Uw Fw' L Rw' Uw2 R' U2 L2 Rw2 U2 L' B F'	
5. Fw' D Uw Rw2 Fw F' D' Uw' U' Fw R Uw' L2 F D' L2 R D' B' Fw D Rw Fw2 Uw2 R' B F' Uw' L D2 Uw2 R2 B' L' F2 L B2 Rw B2 Uw2	
6. D' B Uw2 F' Rw2 D L Rw R F2 L' Fw D Rw Uw' F D' U' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 D L2 F2 L2 Fw F2 Uw2 U' Fw Uw2 B2 R' U L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R	
7. L' F' Uw2 B' D2 Rw U2 F' Rw' U L' U L D B2 L2 D2 L2 Fw L R' Fw U L R' B2 D2 U' B2 D Fw' L' U' R2 Fw Uw' Fw' F' Rw D2	
8. U2 L2 R B2 F' R' Uw Rw' F Rw' R' U' F' R B L2 U' Fw' U' L B Rw B' Rw2 D' Rw2 B Uw' Rw2 D' R' D' Fw L2 Rw2 B Rw' Fw2 F2 D'	


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. Fw2 Dw Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw D2 F' D' Bw' Fw Uw R U' Rw' R2 B2 Bw Fw' L Lw B2 F Lw2 R' B2 F R' Dw B2 Bw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Lw U Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 R Fw Rw' D2 U2 Rw' B Fw D2 Fw2 U R Fw' U2 F' U Bw'	
2. Rw2 D' R2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 D' U L Dw U2 Lw2 Fw' D F L Lw2 R Fw' Dw2 L2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw Lw2 Rw2 R Bw Dw Rw D' Dw2 Fw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw' F L2 Lw2 D' B L B2 Bw2 L2 F' R' Dw' R' U' R' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw' R2 B2 R2	
3. R Dw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F' L Lw' Rw' B Uw' Lw' B Lw' F2 D F' Lw' Uw' U' L2 Rw2 R2 B R Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 D' B2 Uw Lw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Fw D2 Dw Lw' B' Lw Rw' Uw Lw2 B2 Bw' Lw' Dw Uw2 F Rw R F' Lw' Fw2	
4. Lw2 U Bw2 D R2 B' R2 D' R Dw' Fw' R B2 Fw2 Dw Fw2 R' Bw' F2 Uw' F Rw' B' F' Uw2 U2 F2 Dw' Uw Rw' B Dw L' Lw' R' Bw' Dw L' Dw' U2 R' D L D2 R D2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 F' Lw Fw2 R' D' Dw' U' Fw D2 Uw' Bw	


* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. L F' L B2 L B D U' L' R2 U' R' B D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2	
2. D2 U L' R D2 F' D U2 B' R2 D2 B D' R U2 F L' R D2 U F	
3. U' B' F2 D' B R' F2 R' F' D U L B2 F D' B' D U' B D' U	
4. D2 U B' L' R' U L R' D B2 L2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 B2 F2	
5. B' F2 U F' D' B2 U2 B U' R' D U2 L2 R U B2 F' U R' B' F	
6. B2 F2 R B F2 D2 L D U B' D U' B R' U R B2 D R F2 D'	
7. B L F L' R U B L R2 U B' L' F R F' U2 F D2 F2 U' R	
8. B2 U B2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R' B2 F L2 B F2	
9. D' F U' B2 D2 B2 F R2 B2 U' B D R' D2 B' F2 D R' U2 R F2	
10. F2 L2 R F R2 D2 U2 L' U B F2 L2 D' R2 F' D U' B' F2 D' U2	
11. L' F' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D F' D2 L B' L' R' B2 D U'	
12. D' L2 R F' R' F' R2 U2 B D' B2 U2 R F D' U' L' U F2 D' F2	
13. B' D' F D' R B2 D2 F' D' U L B D2 U2 B' L' F' D' B F2 D	
14. R2 D2 U B' L' D L B2 D2 L2 R' B2 F' L B' F U' R2 B' D R2	
15. U2 B2 L R2 B F L2 D U L2 R B R2 U' L' R D U' L' R' F2	
16. B' F2 D B2 R2 D' L D' U B2 L' F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 U	
17. L D2 U B L' D2 U L' D' B D2 B2 U L D2 L R U R' D L2	
18. L R U' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B F U B2 L2 R' U' F R2	
19. B U B L' U' F2 L F2 L U F2 R2 U2 R' B F2 L2 D' U F2 R'	
20. D U' L2 D B U F2 R F2 L R2 B' F' D' L' R D2 F U2 F2 U	
21. F2 L' R D U F R U B F' L2 R D' F L B2 L' R B' R U2	
22. B F' D2 L B F' L' U2 L R B F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F R2 U2 R2	
23. B' F2 D U L' R2 F2 U L2 R' D' F' L2 R D B2 F L' R' D U'	
24. U' L2 B L F L R' D2 F2 L R2 D' B' L R2 D' L' R' B D' B	
25. F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B L D U' L' R D2 B2 U L' R2 D2 U2 R2
1. F' L B2 D R U' F D' U2 F R F2 R' D2 L B D2 B' U' L2 R' U2	
2. U L F U F' D2 R D B2 D' L' B2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2	
3. F U L2 B2 D' L B2 D' U F2 R2 B L2 R2 B R U' L F2 R B2 F2	
4. U2 L' R U2 R2 F' L2 D R' U' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R B F2 R F D2	
5. L' D2 R2 F' U' B2 D2 L2 B' F' U F' L' B F2 D2 B' F' U' B U2 B	
6. R B2 D2 F R B2 D' L2 U' L B R2 D' U' B' U2 R' U' R D2 U F'	
7. D' U L' D' U L' B D U2 B2 F L D U' F' D B U B2 R2 F2 R	
8. F2 D U2 L2 U R' D' F' D' B R2 D' F' L' F' R' U' L U2 F2 D' U'	
9. R' B L2 D' R F2 D2 L' R' B2 U L B' D U' F U2 L R' D B' F	
10. U' R U2 F' D2 U B' R' D2 U R D' U2 R F' U' F L' D' F D U'	
11. R F U2 F' D2 B L R B' F L2 U R2 B2 F' R2 F2 D U2 B' R2 D2	
12. F R' F U B' U' B' U R F' U L2 D U L F L2 F U2 L' R' D2	
13. B' F R2 D2 U2 L' B F R' B2 D R F U2 B' D U L2 F2 L2 U2 R'	
14. F2 R B' F2 D B L B' F2 U' L' R F R B F' L' B2 L' D2 U2 F2	
15. F L2 D' B2 F D U' F' D' U' L B' F' L B2 F2 U B' F' U2 F' L2


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jan 31, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Pozdravlyayem Anton i Oleg!! Utlichnoe sovernovannoe!


Wow, Mats, good russian :tu Спасибо!


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 1, 2013)

*3BLD:41.31* accuracy: 16/20
*Multiblindfold: 8/9=7 32:56.78* one fullish mistake... reading memo bug :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:22.81* (13/20)


Spoiler



01:47.22	45	1
02:19.42	30	0
02:03.96	35	0
*01:24.89* 32	0
01:58.14	51	5
01:37.72	43	0
01:46.99	47	1
*01:18.73	*41	0
02:00.90	54	0
01:45.00	45	3
01:32.01	36	0
01:25.92	41	2
01:37.33	40	3
*01:22.88	33	*0
01:48.82	39	0
02:20.85	35	3
01:25.52	44	0
*01:24.37	*39	0
01:28.42	30	0
*01:23.19* 36	0


*4x4 BLD = 7:2318* (2/4)
*7:37.36*, DNF (7:07), DNF (8:43), *7:09.00*

*5x5 BLD = 12:40.77* (1/1)
12:40.77 (6:54)


----------



## thatkid (Feb 2, 2013)

Mats, I already added the penalties for DNF/DNS

*MBLD - DNF*

1/5 = DNF (20:37.38)

two cubes off by misoriented edges and two cubes off by misoriented corners


----------



## Maskow (Feb 2, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 29.82



Spoiler








33.74, DNF, *29.17*, 31.74, 42.26, DNF, *31.20*, *30.47*, 34.38, *28.36*, 31.92, 31.24, 35.30, 35.75, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *29.90*, DNF

*Accuracy:* 13/20
*Best avg5:* 31.20
*Best avg12:* 33.34
*Session mean:* 32.73
*Method:* TuRBo+BH edges, BH corners




*3x3x3 MBLD:* It wasn't a joke 
33/35, 57:16.46 [memo 35:02]

memo: 60.06s per cube
solve : 38.11s per cube
DNFs: two twisted corners & 3-cycle on edges


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD:* 29.82
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really impressive 3BLD! 

I am not sure whether you are joking or not but anyway I added 15 scrambles to Multi.


----------



## labirint (Feb 2, 2013)

*5BLD 10:15*
acc 1/4
DNF, DNF, DNF, *10:15 [4:27]*


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 50.74
Accuracy: 14/20
Times: 1:33.85, 46.21, 1:11.70, 1:08.86, 1:31.17, DNF(1:11.77), DNF(1:33.70), 39.83, 1:08.34, DNF(48.73), 1:12.19, 1:13.59, 1:23.20, DNF(58.26), 1:14.97, DNF(1:06.38), DNF(1:33.01), 49.89, 56.13, 1:22.19
Comments: I need to practice again, competition in 3 weeks! A decent mean of best 5 though, with a nice 39.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 3, 2013)

*MultiBLD: 4/5 44:35.18*

I did some memo mistake on the last edges on the 4th cube 

*3BLD: 3:39.34*

Accuracy: 9/15
3:39.49, x:xx.xx, 3:58.93, 3:53.27, 4:29.29, DNF, 4:07.97, DNF, DNF (3:13.69), 3:21.90,
DNF, 3:23.12, DNF, 4:28.32, DNF

2nd was a success, but the timer showed 0.00 when I stopped it.
3:21.90 is a PB by 0.20.
I only had time for 15 solves, but managed to beat my best "mean of 5 best" by almost 10 sec :tu


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Feb 3, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 32.63*
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 36.97
*34.27*, *31.13*, *29.89*, DNF(40.04), 38.80, 41.78, DNF(42.59), 39.18, 37.86, *34.06*, 45.33, DNF(30.90), DNF(49.79), DNF(39.56), 38.53, 39.28, *33.79*, 36.05, 36.17, 38.42


----------



## Skullush (Feb 3, 2013)

*Week 5

3BLD
Mean of 5: 1:03.90*
Accuracy: 13/20
*1:08.30, 56.63, 1:02.62,* 1:23.67, 1:31.24, 1:12.27, DNF(1:29.63), *1:00.69,* 1:14.98, DNF(1:09.88), 1:11.48, DNF(1:15.88), 1:34.71, *1:11.25,* 2:34.34, DNF(1:25.31), DNF(1:16.84), DNF(1:25.87), DNF(1:02.52), 1:20.16
Bad accuracy...

*4BLD
Mean of 2: 7:52.42*
Accuracy: 2/5
DNF(8:22.41), DNF(10:43.78),* 8:16.03, 7:28.82, *DNF(13:09.27)


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 4, 2013)

BLD2 

===========

BLD3 *39.11*, acc: 15/20

DNF, *36.34*, *38.61*, 47.83, 54.17, 57.01, 44.48, *40.29*, *42.17*, 1:25.81, 52.84, *38.12*, 1:55.87, DNF, 45.26, 1:06.98, DNF, 43.47, DNF, DNF

Zomg sub-40! I want moar marathons! Could be better if last two solves were not DNF (both were sub-37)

===========

BLD4 *3:40.32*, acc: 4/8

4:42.45[2:28], DNF(6:13.38)[3:30], DNF(5:33.79)[1:55], 4:12.22[1:58], *3:46.17[1:55]*, *3:34.47[1:42]*, DNF(3:44.50)[1:24], DNF(5:14.85)[2:24]

===========

BLD5 *7:49.34*, acc: 2/4

DNF(9.12:95)[3:32], 8:47.90[3:32], *7:49.34[3:24]*, DNF(11:06)[4:38]

3 - PB!

===========

Multi-BLD


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2013)

5:11.71, (3:48.65), DNF, 5:12.46, (DNF) 

will do more


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2013)

*Results week 05*

Fantastic performance in Multi, is 31 (33/35) new UWR (with the 60-minutes limit)?

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 29.82 Maskow 
 32.63 Anton Rostovikov
 39.11 DrKorbin
 41:31 sneze2r
 50.74 Riley
 1:03.90 Skullush
 1:22.81 MatsBergsten
 3:39.34 PianoCube
 DNF emolover
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:40.32 DrKorbin
 7:23.18 MatsBergsten
 7:52.42 Skullush
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:49.34 DrKorbin
10:15.00 labirint
12:40.77 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

33/35=31 (57:16)  Maskow 
 8/9 = 7 (32:56)  sneze2r
 4/5 = 3 (44:35)  PianoCube
 1/5 = DNF (20:37)  thatkid

@DrKorbin:
Perhaps a new marathon (150-200 solves) next week, but I have a sore thumb right now so we have one more ordinary week first .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 06*


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. Post solves before Tuesday 12 February 24:00 UTC.

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' F R2 B2 D' F U' R' D' R F2 L	
2. F2 R U2 L2 B U R2 U L D' B' D'	
3. R2 F L2 F' L' F2 U F U L2 B U'	
4. U B2 L2 U R U2 F2 L' D' L' F2 L2	
5. U2 F U B' R2 D R2 U' B' R2 B2 L	
6. B D' R2 F' R' U B2 U' F' L2 F L2	
7. R' B R F2 L2 B' L D R U F2 D'	
8. F R2 D2 F' U2 F' D' B' R F' R2 D'	
9. D2 F L2 B U' L2 D2 F2 U' B' D2 L2	
10. B2 R' U B' L2 U' F' D F2 R2 D R	
11. F' R2 U B2 D B' L' B R' D2 L2 F2	
12. R2 U' R D' L2 F U2 F U L U' F	
13. L D2 B D2 B2 U B2 D R U' B' D'	
14. R2 F R' F R' U' B2 R F2 D R2 B	
15. R' D2 B2 D' B R2 B' U2 R F' R2 U2	
16. B2 U' R2 B2 D' F' R D' B2 L U R'	
17. B' D2 L U L' U B R F' D' B' R2	
18. D2 L' F2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 L' U2 B' U	
19. L D2 B' R2 F' L2 D R2 U F' U' L2	
20. R2 D R B U F2 R' U' L' B U2 B2	


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D' R' D R' B' F U2 B2 R B L2 R2 D2 L2 R B D L2 D B2 D' U	
2. D' B2 R U2 R2 F2 D R' F2 R D U' L D R' B D2 L' D' L2 D B2	
3. R' B' U' L' F' U' F L B' U L2 D U L2 R2 D' F' U' B' U2 L U'	
4. B2 D U R' B F2 D2 F' L' R2 U' L2 D' U' B L2 R B' U' F L F2	
5. L2 D' B U2 R D2 L' R B2 F U L2 R2 B' F U' B D' L2 D2 U L2	
6. B R' B2 U2 L' U' B R U L R2 B R D2 B L2 R F' L' R B2 D'	
7. F U R U' B' L2 D' L' F D2 R F U' B2 D2 U2 L R2 F' D' F R'	
8. L U' B' L2 B F D R2 B R' U B' F2 L2 F R2 B F2 D2 U' R2 B2	
9. B' U2 B' F2 U' F U' R D U L' D2 U' L' B U F2 R2 D L' U B	
10. D2 U L2 U R2 B U B F D2 U' B' F R F' U2 L R B2 D U2 L	
11. U2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 F R F L' R' U F2 D2 R' D' U' B' D2 U R	
12. F L B2 U' F U B L R2 D2 F' R U F L2 R' B R' D2 F2 D U	
13. L2 D' B F L F L' D' U2 L R U' L' U2 R U F' U' F' D R' B	
14. U2 B' F2 L B L' B' F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B2 U' B2 F' D L' B2 F2 R	
15. F' U B F2 U' L B2 F2 D R' F' R' B L R D' U2 F' R B' U2 F2	
16. R F' D B L2 U2 L B' L R U' L2 D2 B' F D' B U2 B D B' F'	
17. D2 F' R2 B R' U B' D' F U R2 B2 L2 D' B' U B2 D' R B L' B2	
18. U' R B' F U' B2 L2 R' D2 F' D U' F U2 L' D L U2 F' D F2 D'	
19. L2 B F' L R2 F U' R U' L' F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D2 F' D F R U'	
20. F' D' U R B2 D' U F' U B R U' B' D R' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' D'	


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Fw D L2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F R D' Rw' F L2 U F2 L2 D2 Rw' R Fw2 F2 L2 D' Rw2 R2 D' R2 U2 B Fw R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R2 U Fw' Uw	
2. B' R U' R Fw2 Rw' B Uw' B Fw D R2 Fw2 R2 D' Uw' Rw R' Fw' U2 Fw' Rw' R' B' D Uw2 U2 F R2 B' L' Fw' F' U2 Rw' B F2 U2 Rw2 U	
3. R F' L' Fw' Rw D' F L Rw U' R2 Fw' Rw2 D' U' L2 Rw R D2 L' F R2 Uw' L' R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B2 L2 R' D' Rw U Rw' R Fw F' L2 Rw	
4. U2 Rw' B Rw' F' D' L' D F' L' D Rw' R2 U2 R B2 L Rw R Uw2 B2 F' L2 Rw Fw R Fw' Rw2 Fw' U B' Fw2 U2 Fw F2 U2 L R Fw Uw'	
5. Uw' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 Uw B' Uw' U Fw' Rw Fw2 D Rw B' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 D' B F D U2 R Fw R2 F' Rw' F D2 Uw2 U R B U Fw' R' B2	
6. F' Uw U L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' U' B2 D F R Fw' U2 B' D2 U' B Uw' U F' Rw' Uw U Rw R2 U2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R Uw U2 L2 B2 Rw' F U L2 Rw	
7. L2 U2 L Rw' D Uw Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' F Uw2 U2 Fw D2 L' D2 Uw L' Uw B' D2 L2 Rw U L' Rw R2 D' R' B2 L' F' D' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F2	
8. R Fw' Rw2 U R' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B' U2 B' F' L2 F2 U R2 B R D' Uw U' L Fw' D2 U Rw' Fw D U2 B' Fw D2 R Uw2 Rw'	


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. Bw' U2 Rw' Fw U Lw Rw' B' Bw Dw' B Fw F2 U' Fw2 Dw' B' Bw Dw Rw2 Fw U' B2 Dw Uw' U2 R2 D Uw L2 Lw U R F' Dw' Uw' F2 Rw D Dw2 Rw B' D L' Rw' D U' Bw2 F2 D F Lw2 R Bw F2 Uw' F L' Rw' D	
2. F Uw2 Fw' U' Lw' F' L' Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 B2 Dw R' Uw L' Uw' Rw D2 Bw Dw2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw D2 U' B' Bw Fw' Uw U Fw Lw2 D B' D' Dw Lw' Dw2 R' D' Rw' R2 Bw2 U L2 R' Dw2 Fw D2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw2 F' Lw' F2	
3. Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw L Bw' Fw Lw Rw' R2 B D' Dw2 U' Lw2 Rw Fw2 R' U2 Bw Uw' R2 B' Fw' Uw2 U' R D2 Lw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw R Bw U Lw' F' Lw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 F Lw' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw Bw Dw' Fw Uw2 Bw' Uw Rw2 D'	
4. Lw' R2 Bw' Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 D' Lw' Uw Rw2 U' B Bw' R' D2 F' Lw' Rw2 Uw Lw' Fw' Lw' D U' F2 L' F2 L' R F Uw' L Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Fw D2 B' D Uw Rw R' D2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw B2 Rw D2 B' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 R F2	


* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. R U2 B2 D U2 L' R' U2 B L D U' L' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B' U F2 U	
2. L' F D' L' R U L' D' L' B2 U F' D F' R D' F' L' F2 R' F' D	
3. U F D2 U' L' F' U' F' R2 F D' L' U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L D' R2 D	
4. L2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 D F L' R2 D' U2 F D2 R B' F2 L' U2 R2 D' B'	
5. D' R U2 F' D2 B' R D U L2 R' D U' L2 U R2 B' L2 R2 B' F L	
6. L' B' L' R' B D U F2 R' D2 U2 B F2 L' R2 D U' R B F' L R2	
7. L2 U L2 F U R' B' F U L2 D R' D' F' U L2 R2 F R' U' L2 R	
8. U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 R D2 R2 F' U F' U L' R2 F' U R U L B2 F	
9. L' U' R2 B2 L' R D R' U L2 F U' R2 D' F' U' L2 B F R2 B' R'	
10. L D2 L2 F' D' B F' R' U' L' D2 U2 L2 B2 F D2 L' D' R' U F D2	
11. D R U B R B R2 D B D' R' D' B' D2 L U2 F U2 B D' B F2	
12. D' R2 B' U F L' R U' B2 F' U2 L F D' L' R2 B' F D2 F' D' B2	
13. L U2 L D2 F R2 D' L2 F2 L R2 F U' R F' D' B2 D' R' B L2 D2	
14. D U2 L R2 U2 B U B U' R' D L2 D' U2 F D2 L' B2 L' R D F2	
15. F2 L R2 B2 F D2 B2 F' L' U' R F2 D2 U2 L2 B U' B2 F D2 U R2	
16. U B2 D' L2 D B F' D2 U B' L' D L R' D' L' D L' B2 F L R2	
17. D L2 F2 D F' U L' R B2 L' F L2 R D2 R U2 L2 F' D U2 F' U2	
18. U L R2 D L R' F' D' U B2 U B2 R D2 L2 R' D2 L' D U' L2 D2	
19. U2 L2 F2 U' R' D F2 R' B2 D' L' R D2 U' L2 B D U B L F' L2	
20. F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F L D' F2 U' R U B' R2 U' B' L D U' B F	
21. D U L D L U' L2 U' L R D L' B F' D' U2 F U2 B L' U' L'	
22. D' L R2 U' F L' F U2 B' D L F' L R U B' F2 U L2 R' F' U	
23. B' R F' R B D' L D F U2 R' B L U' F2 D F2 L2 R' U2 L B'	
24. B2 D B L' B' U R2 D L U R2 B F D2 R F2 L B' D2 U F' L	
25. L' R2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' U' R F' U' F R U' F' R2 B2 U L2 R' F' U2	
26. L R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D' R2 U2 R F D F' R D U' F L2 F L2	
27. L2 D' F2 R D' R' U2 L R' D2 R D2 B' U' B2 L D L D' B F2 U2	
28. D' L2 D U B2 F' D' U B2 D' U' L' D L2 B' L' B' F' L' R2 D2 U	
29. D' R2 F' L U' F2 R U' L2 R F' L' B2 R' B L B' L' F' D' U' B2	
30. R' F D2 F R2 B2 D R D2 U2 B' L' D U2 F2 R' B U' F2 U' L' B2	
31. L' R' F2 L R B' F' L' R B2 L' B2 L' D R2 D U2 L2 D2 U' R' U'	
32. U2 F2 U2 L B F2 D' U2 B' L' B' F D2 U2 F L' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L'	
33. F R2 D2 U' R' U2 L2 U' B D' R' F2 D' U' B L D B2 D2 R' D U'	
34. D B2 D' U' B' D' L' D U2 L' D2 L R2 U2 R D' U' L' U F' L' R	
35. U2 L R' B2 L2 R' U B D2 B D' U2 R' B' F2 U F' L2 F' L B F2	
36. F' R' F2 R' D' L R B F R2 U L' D' R2 B' R2 F' R' D U F2 L	
37. U' B' D U' B2 F' U R' D L2 U B2 L R F D B2 F R' B L2 R2	
38. R2 B' F R U L U2 B2 D' L2 R2 B F' R2 U R2 U' B' F' D U2 B	
39. B L' D2 F' D' B F2 R2 U' R2 B R' B L' B F' L F2 L2 D' F2 D	
40. B' R2 B F2 D2 R D2 L' F' D2 B' D' L2 B' D' U' L' F2 L F D F2


----------



## Maskow (Feb 6, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Fantastic performance in Multi, is 31 (33/35) new UWR (with the 60-minutes limit)?



Thanks  But it isn't UWR. UWR is 32/32, 57:26 (I did it in September)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.32



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Best avg5:* 30.60
*Best avg12:* 32.42
*Session avg: *32.64

*Memo time avg:* 10.26 (best: 7.71, worst: 12.00)
*Solve time avg:* 22.39 (best: 16.57, worst: 30.41)

1. 36.17 (11.48)
2. DNF
3. 32.17 (10.93)
4. 34.21 (11.74)
5. 36.36 (10.35)
6. 31.33 (10.54)
*7. 28.79 (9.50)*
8. DNF
*9. 30.00 (8.45)*
*10. 30.83 (8.87)*
11. 30.97 (10.27)
12. 31.01 (11.37)
13. 38.48 (12.00)
*14. 24.28 (7.71)*
15. DNF
16. 35.51 (10.00)
17. 41.15 (10.74)
*18. 27.68 (8.91)*
19. DNF
20. 33.36 (11.24)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* DNF! xD (16/35, 55:57.68)
I memorised yesterday 2000 digits of pi and I still remember them all... in my places for MBLD. It wasn't good idea


----------



## Riley (Feb 7, 2013)

Week 6

3BLD:
Accuracy: 12/20
Mean of best 5: 50.01 
Times: 1:09.30, 1:03.85, DNF(58.99), 1:13.80, 1:09.61, 58.85, DNF(1:11.57), DNF(1:33.93), 49.11, 1:07.95, 1:01.26, 1:02.39, DNF(55.88), 48.89, DNF(59.23), 52.02, DNF(56.54), 37.54, DNF(50.01), DNF(59.66)
Comments: As my speed increased, my accuracy decreased. Still decent. Too bad the mean of the best 5 was not sub 50.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 8, 2013)

*Week 6

3BLD
Mean of 5: 1:10.55*
Accuracy: 15/20
DNF(1:51.33), DNF(1:07.79), *1:11.80,* 1:13.64, 1:17.27, DNF(1:27.23), 1:32.91, 1:28.27, 1:18.61, *1:08.43, 1:09.24, *DNF(1:08.32), 1:18.84, 1:39.19, 1:28.29, *1:12.97,* 1:33.50, *1:10.30,* 1:27.49, DNF(1:55.63)


----------



## Ar3s (Feb 8, 2013)

3BLD: Mean of best five solves : 1:48.73 :tu[WIKI][/WIKI]
acc: 14/20


Spoiler



*1:55.71[47.49]*, 
2:21.35[1:11.56], 
2:01.53[54.79], 
2:12.92[59.12], 
2:05.68[51.15], 
DNF(1:52.06)[48.77], 
DNF(2:08.44)[53.29], 
DNF(2:13.40)[54.08], 
*1:53.64[48.64]*, 
*1:47.11[52.42]*, 
2:19.20[45.48], 
2:10.85[57.96], 
DNF(2:31.90)[44.13], 
2:08.08[46.68], 
2:22.06[50.61], 
*1:45.15[48.93]*, 
DNF(1:52.63)[43.03], 
DNF(1:44.41)[46.34], 
2:06.30[50.05], 
*1:45.45*[48.10]



MultiBLD: I'm waiting for more cube's


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 8, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:34.66* (7/20)
Very bad speed but even worse the .... accuracy.

*4x4 BLD = 6:50.68* (5/8) Rather good result but all in all very bad.
Half of the solves over nine minutes .
dnf 9:32, dnf 7:00, 9:03.12, *7:15.29*, dnf 8:10, 9:23.74, *6:26.07*, 9:12.06

*5x5 BLD = 14:54.39* (2/4)
dnf 16.29, *14:54.39*, dnf 16:30, 15:29.89


----------



## blairubik (Feb 9, 2013)

*3x3 (6/20) * :fp *=* 1:40.14


Spoiler



1:40.45, 
DNF(1:53.30), 
1:49.17, 
DNF(2:12.82),
1:57.23, 
DNF(1:42.86), 
DNF(1:31.46), 
DNF(1:41.60), 
DNF(2:03.87), 
DNF(2:06.43), 
DNF(0.30), 
DNF(0.18), 
DNF(0.18), 
1:31.47, 
1:38.63,
DNF(1.00), 
DNF(1.00), 
DNF(1:41.07), 
DNF(1:45.97), 
1:40.85


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 9, 2013)

*2x2 - 48.06*
Accuracy - 12/20 (60.0%)
_Times - (46.03), DNF, 59.25, DNF, DNF, DNF, (43.49), 1:09.22, DNF, 1:20.91, DNF, (56.12), DNF, 1:16.27, (50.24), (44.42), 1:00.56, 57.75, DNF, 58.75_

*3x3 - DNF*
Accuracy - 2/20 (10.0%)
_Times - DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:07.15, 3:30.39, DNF, DNF, DNF_

*Multi - DNF*
_Result - 0/2 (25:23)_

All of my 3BLD DNFs are the same.. corners are perfect but the edges are incorrect


----------



## labirint (Feb 9, 2013)

*3BLD*
1:12.47[33.10], DNF(1:24.36)[26.88], 1:11.56[23.85], DNF(1:09.48)[24.29], DNF(1:19.12)[29.73], 1:01.16[25.57], 58.11[26.48], DNF(1:23.98)[36.61], 1:24.50[36.38], 1:03.79[27.53]

*4BLD *
DNF(4:54.34)[2:04.97], 4:36.54[1:58.13], DNF(4:46.00)[2:12.19], 4:14.51[2:03.25]

*5BLD*
9:18.67[4:15.29]


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Feb 10, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.71*
Accuracy: 18/20
Session mean: 38.54 (58 counting :confused: )
Best avg5: 34.39
Best avg12: 36.28

DNF(36.74), DNF(41.60), *33.56*, *31.09*, 35.91, 38.62+, *33.70*, 45.71, 37.08, 34.86, 38.44, 42.14, 37.36, *30.06*, 36.35, 40.98, 49.28, 40.02, 58.36, *30.15*
Yau, sub32


----------



## LK (Feb 10, 2013)

4BLD 7.05.77
8:39.99, DNF(8:28.59), DNF(8:29.22), DNF(8:08.20), *7:44.03*, 7:53.04, *6:27.51*, DNF(8:32.08)

MultiBLD 7/9 40:58.58


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 10, 2013)

BLD2 *12.99*, acc: 18/20

16.45, *13.40*, 26.81, *13.36*, *11.61*, *13.95*, 14.75, 16.55, 19.29, 16.36, 17.03, 22.66, DNF(18.09), *12.63*, 31.62, 18.17, 16.57, DNF(15.80), 14.52, 14.34

===========

BLD3 *41.60*, acc: 15/20

44.92, 47.89, 46.29, DNF(42.32), DNF(43.41), 52.71, 51.64, 1:24.38, *42.45*, *44.68*, 1:00.79, 44.96, DNF(42.80), *39.82*, 53.58, *38.10*, DNF(50.24), 48.14, *42.96*, DNF(42.36)

Tried to push my memo, but only two sub-40 

===========

BLD4 , acc: 

===========

BLD5 *9:40.19*, acc: 1/1

9:40.19[3:25]

1 - lock up 

===========

Multi-BLD *15/18 = 12, 1:00:00*

Memorization: 39:44.07
Two exec errors, one memory error.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2013)

MultiBLD: 3/3 18:18.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2013)

Maskow said:


> I memorised yesterday 2000 digits of pi and I still remember them all...



Wow, that took me more than a week (but 15 years ago or so). But then I did not use any places
or any memo technique at all, I just stuffed them in. 

Still I find cubing more fun than pi decimals .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2013)

*Results week 06*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(2)

 12.99 DrKorbin
 48.06 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 28.32 Maskow 
 31.71 Anton Rostovikov
 41.60 DrKorbin
 50.01 Riley
 1:05.42 labirint
 1:10.55 Skullush
 1:34.66 MatsBergsten
 1:40.14 Blairubik
 1:48.73 Ar3s
 DNF  DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:25.53 labirint
 6:50.68 MatsBergsten
 7:05.77 LK 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:18.67 labirint
 9:40.19 DrKorbin
14:54.39 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

15/18=12 (60:00)  sneze2r
7/9 = 5 (40:59) LK 
3/3 = 3 (18:19)  PianoCube
16/35 = DNF (55:58) Maskow 
 0/2 = DNF  DuffyEdge

(*Scrambles for week 07!!* 
Aw <ugly word>! The WCA scrambler is gone! 
This may take a while (to install the new official one)
Or does someone has a link to the old one?)


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 13, 2013)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 07*


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. Post solves before Tuesday 19 February 24:00 UTC.

I am too tired to fix the numbering of the scrambles now. Maybe I'll do it later.

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

U' R' F U' F U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
R U' R' U' R F R' F U' F R2
R' U2 F U' R U R' U R2 F U2
U2 R U' R2 U' F U F U' F R2
R' F U' R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F
U2 R U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U'
R' U R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R'
R U' F' U' R2 U' F R U2 R' F'
R U' F U2 F' R U R F' R' U2
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R'
R' F' U' R' F R U2 R2 F U' R
R U' R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F R' U'
R' F U' F2 R U R' U2 R U' F
U' R' U' F U2 F' U R U' F' R2
U2 R' U2 F' U' R U' R' F' U2 R2
R U R' U2 F R' U2 R2 F' R' U2
U' R F' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U
U2 R U' R' U R' F2 U' R F' U'
R' F U' F U' R2 U R' F R2 U2
R' F R F' U2 F R2 U2 R' U R


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

Scrambles 6-10 are new (thanks Maskow)
B R2 U2 L D' R2 F' L' U2 D' F' R B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R' B2
U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' L D U2 B' D' L' R' B U' R'
R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 F U L U' F' D R' F L U R2
F' B2 R' F B2 L' B R F U B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2
D R2 L2 B' U' F U' L B2 U R F2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 F B D2
*D F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' U' F2 U2 F L' B2 L' B L B' D2 L2
U2 F' B2 U F' L' F U' B' D' R B' D2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 F
U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' R' B' U' B L' U2 F R F'
B' L2 F R2 B2 D2 F U F' R' F D2 B2 F L' D' F' D2
L2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 L D' L2 D' B' R2 D'
*D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 R F L' B2 D L' R D L U
U2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F U' B2 L' U2 B2 R B' U2 F2 U R
L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B' U2 L F L D' L' F' L2 R2 B' R'
D R B U' D L' D2 L2 F2 U' F D2 F' R2 B L2 B R2 B'
D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' D B U' F' D B L U' L2 U2
B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D2 B' U2 B R2 D' F2 L' U' B'
L B2 U L B U' R B' L' U L2 F D2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B
U2 R' U2 B2 L' R F2 U2 B D2 B D2 U B2 L' R' D' U'
R B2 F2 L' F2 L D2 F L B' F L F' D2 F2 L' D' L'
F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D' L' D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 R


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

F' U' R' B' D' L2 B' L2 U2 F U' F2 U B2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' D B' L' U2 Rw' D R' Fw Rw F L' R B2 Rw2
D2 B2 D L2 B' D2 B R' D' L' B D F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 B U' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 U L2 Rw B D U' Fw' L R' Fw Uw2 B' L2
L2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D U F2 R' U' L2 D' L B2 F L Fw2 D F U Rw2 L2 B Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 D2 Rw' D2 R' B2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw R L2 Fw' R'
R U R F D L B F' D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 D R2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' B2 Fw L2 Fw Rw2 B R Rw Fw Uw2 B2 D' Fw2
F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B D' R' U' L2 D2 F' R2 U F2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' R2 Fw2 L F2 D Rw2 D2 R Fw L Fw2 U Rw2 U Rw' Uw F2 Uw' D2 Rw F2
L2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R' B' F' R' B D' B' R F2 Fw2 Rw2 L U Fw2 B2 U2 L Fw2 L B2 Rw2 U Fw Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 R2 Uw R' Uw Fw' Uw F
F2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 R' U2 B U2 R' F L' F D R2 Uw2 L D Fw2 R' B2 R F2 Uw2 L D2 Fw U Rw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Fw' U' Rw2 L
F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F' L R U' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 F Uw2 B Rw2 R F B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 R' Uw' Fw2 D2 R' Fw F' Rw Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw'


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

R' Bw F2 Fw' U B Lw2 L' F B2 Lw Rw' Uw' Fw2 B' Rw2 D L Uw' R' L D' Fw' R' D2 Fw D Uw' Rw L2 F2 R' B2 Lw Dw2 F L' D Dw' U' Uw' Fw' Dw' Fw D Dw' Fw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw D2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Rw Uw U' Dw'
R2 B' Fw2 L Rw Bw Uw' Bw' Uw' B2 Uw2 F Fw' D' R2 Rw Dw L2 Bw D' R' B2 U Rw D F R2 Fw' R2 B2 Bw Fw' Rw2 R' Fw' Lw' Fw' Dw' Fw Dw2 U2 Lw F2 U' R2 U' Bw Fw Dw F' R Dw2 Uw2 B' L' R' B R2 Bw' Dw
Uw' Dw Rw2 Uw' F' B2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw B' U' R' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' B D' F2 R2 U' F U2 Uw' Fw' Bw2 L2 Dw2 Fw U B Fw U Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Uw' R2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw B D2 Fw Lw B Bw Lw Uw D' L' Bw L2 U' Uw
Dw F2 L Bw F2 Rw' D L2 Dw Bw' U' Dw B2 Dw' Lw2 F Bw' Dw' Fw' B2 L2 D2 Rw Lw B' Bw Uw U2 B F2 R Lw' Dw' U2 L' Fw' Lw2 Dw' R U Bw' Dw' B' U2 F2 Rw' Bw D B2 U2 B' Dw F' Uw U D2 F' Bw Dw2 Bw2

* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. B2 F L D2 U2 L2 B F2 L U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 R U B2 F D' U L2	
2. F2 L R F' L R D2 B' F' L' R2 D2 B R F2 L F L' R' U' R' B2	
3. L R D2 B2 F' L2 B L R D' R2 F' R' U2 L2 B F2 R' F' D F U	
4. F2 D U L2 F2 D L R F2 U2 R D' L R2 F D2 U F L' B' L' U	
5. D2 B' F' L F2 L' R D2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 U L2 B2 R B2 F2 D' L' U2	
6. L B' F' U' F' R2 D2 U2 L' F L' B F2 D' U' R' F2 L' R2 D2 U' F'	
7. D' B' R' D2 L R B2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B' R2 D2 R D' U2 R2 F' U2 B'	
8. U2 L R2 U' F2 L' D' F D U' B R' B' F R2 B F D2 U' B' L' B'	
9. R2 B2 F' U' L2 D L2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F L' R' D' U L R B2	
10. R' D' B' F' L' B F2 R2 D2 L' R B U' F U B' R U2 L2 R' F' R'	
11. B' U2 F D B' F L2 R U L' R' B' F2 R2 B F D2 U B' U2 B2 F	
12. D L D' B D' L2 D U' L2 R F2 U2 B F' U2 F2 D2 U R B' F' L	
13. L2 F2 R U F2 U2 L' R' D' U' F D2 B' L B R2 B2 L2 R' F2 L R2	
14. B F' D' U' L B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R F R2 D' B' U B' D' F' D L2 R'	
15. R2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 F D' L D2 R' F' D' R2 U R2 B' F L2 R' D2 U'	
16. U B R2 F' D' U2 F' L R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B R U' L R' B F L2 D	
17. B2 U2 R B' F2 L2 R2 U' L R B' D U' F U B F2 R' F U2 B' R2	
18. B' R' B F' D' F U2 R' F' L U L2 D' U2 L B2 F' U2 F L F R	
19. D2 B' R' F D2 L' R' D' U' B2 F' R D L' R D' U' L' F' U2 B F	
20. R' D F' L F2 R B F U F L2 B2 F2 D' U B' U F L D B2 L2	
21. D U2 L B' L' R U' L U' L D B2 R U' L2 R B F' D U' L2 R2	
22. D B L U2 B2 U' L2 R D' L' R' D' U' L2 R' D2 L2 D F D2 U L	
23. L2 D U2 F2 U2 B' F2 U F2 R2 F L' R D B2 F2 D' U L2 R2 F2 U	
24. D U2 B' F2 L2 R F U' F D2 U2 F2 L' R' U' L2 D U2 L' R' D2 F	
25. D' U' B2 F2 L' R' B' L B' L2 U L' D' U2 B2 L' R2 B F2 U B2 F2	
26. L B2 L R F2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 R U2 R' D' B' L' R' D' U L R2 F2	
27. L2 R' U2 B' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L B2 F' L D F D2 B2 U R2 F' L2 R2	
28. L B' F2 R' B' F' U F' L2 R' D U2 R U2 L' R' B' F2 R D' L' R2	
29. B' F R' F' U2 R' F' L' F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B F D' L2 R2 F U2 F'	
30. D B L2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 R F L F D2 U2 R2 B' U	
31. U' F2 R D' U' L' R2 D2 R' D2 L2 R D2 U2 L2 U' B2 F L R' B F2	
32. B D2 L' R' B' D' B' R D2 L D2 U L2 R2 U2 F' U F R F2 R' F2	
33. U2 B2 L U L B L2 D L2 U2 F L' D' U2 R2 B' F2 R' B' F2 U' R	
34. D U' L' B2 D U2 B2 F' U' B2 F2 R B D2 F2 R' U' L R2 F D U	
35. R2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F R' D' U' B2 D U' R2 B2 F U F' U2 B2 F	
36. F D2 U' B2 U' R' F' D U' B' L' U' B D' U2 L2 B U F U2 F' U'	
37. U' F U' B R B2 F D2 U' F' R D B2 U' L' R' U F2 U F D2 B	
38. R2 F2 D U' L R2 U' B2 F2 L R' D2 U B' R U L R' F' D2 B2 F	
39. L2 R' F R' D' U B2 D' L R' U' L' R' B' F L' D2 B U B' L' R2	
40. B2 F2 L2 F' U R2 B' F' L' U2 L2 D2 B2 F U' B' R2 D U B U' L'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


Yes!!   Thanks!


----------



## Maskow (Feb 13, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.89



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Session avg:* 31.87
*Memo avg:* 10.44
*Solve avg:* 21.42

1. 33.81 (10.54)
*2. 30.44 (9.98)*
*3. 27.18 (8.30)*
4. 31.41 (10.42)
5. DNF
6. 30.84 (9.02)
7. 34.45 (9.21)
8. DNF
9. 37.58 (10.16)
10. 34.85 (11.03)
11. DNF
*12. 28.20 (9.97)*
13. DNF
*14. 29.63 (10.51)*
15. DNF
16. 30.88 (10.15)
17. 34.41 (12.92)
18. 30.74 (11.39)
*19. 28.84 (11.23)*
20. 34.72 (11.84)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 31/37, 58:06 [memo 33:37]
memo 54.51s/cube
solve 39.70s/cube

*DrKorbin*, now you can't win xD


----------



## Mikel (Feb 13, 2013)

Week 2013-07
3x3BLD:
*1:24.80*
Accuracy: 8/20

DNF (1:26), DNF (1:22), DNF (1:43), 1:58.06, *1:16.21*, *1:20.19*, DNF (1:56), DNF (1:03), DNF (1:41), DNF (1:25), DNF (1:34), DNF (1:55), 1:41.53, DNF (1:50), DNF (1:42), DNF (1:12), *1:21.97*, *1:26.84*, *1:38.80*, 2:00.53


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol I beat Maskow in multiblind!


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 14, 2013)

*3BLD : 36.47*
accuracy: 11/20


Spoiler



1.	54.21
2.	DNF
3.	DNF
4.	45.25
5.	44.80
6.	*35.51*
7.	DNF
8.	DNF	
9.	*37.25*
10.	DNF
11.	DNF
12.	*41.06*
13.	50.96
14.	*32.06	*
15.	44.96
16.	47.60
17.	DNF
18.	DNF
19.	DNF
20.	*36.47*


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 14, 2013)

MultiBLD: 3/4 26:04.86

Off by 3 edges. I think I forgot an image without noticing.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 15, 2013)

*2x2 - 36.39*
Accuracy - 13/20 (65.0%)
_Times - 50.92, 58.38, DNF, DNF, DNF, (39.09), (35.81), 48.09, 57.39, DNF, DNF, (37.66), 51.28, DNF, (36.55), DNF, 39.30, 54.73, (32.83), 1:17.19_

*3x3* - *3:40.43*
Accuracy - 13/20 (65.0%)
_Times - 4:36.80, 4:14.50, DNF, 6:32.00, 4:08.59, 5:16.71, DNF, DNF, DNF, (3:58.13), (3:40.28), 4:24.42, 4:44.82, (3:57.80), DNF, DNF, 4:04.56, (3:29.01), DNF, (3:16.93)_

*Multi* - *2 Points*
_Result - 2/2 (22:19)_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 16, 2013)

*2x2 BLD = 25.37* (13/20)


Spoiler



99.00
28.69
28.08
21.88
25.06
35.46
31.56
32.62
99.00
39.53
99.00
38.43
51.09
38.90
99.00
99.00
99.00
99.00
23.12
40.31



*3x3 BLD = 1:35.70* (13/20)


Spoiler



01:47.09	46	0
01:31.26	38	2
01:55.56	46	0
*01:42.93	*46	0
01:48.70	52	0
01:18.30	30	1
02:22.93	42	1
01:50.23	41	0
02:34.79	43	3
01:31.53	49	1
*01:34.50	45	0
01:38.86	48	0
*02:17.64	49	0
*01:20.43	39	0
*02:41.32	62	0
*01:41.78	52	0
*01:43.44	26	0
02:47.68	61	1
01:57.16	55	2
02:22.96	43	0



*4x4 BLD = 6:39.56* (4/8)
8:04.94, dnf (7:09), dnf (7:45), *6:14.09*, 7:28.23, *7:05.03*, dnf (7:44), dnf (7:17)

*5x5 BLD = 15:18.72* (2/4)
*15:18.72*, dnf (14:22, 2+C), dnf (16:32), 16:35.30


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Feb 17, 2013)

*2x2x2 BLD: 14.61*
17.96, 18.86, *14.30*, *14.29*, 18.59, 19.47, DNF(18.30), 16.79, 15.06, 17.85, *14.48*, 15.04, DNF(16.78), *14.99*, 21.39, 19.53, 17.04, 17.21, *14.99*, DNF(15.14)

*3x3x3 BLD: 35.47*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 41.38, DNF, *34.26*, DNF, 53.81, *35.98*, *35.97*, 50.07, DNF, DNF, 42.90, 37.19, DNF, *35.24*, DNF, 51.66, *35.88*

*4x4x4 BLD: 9:12.23*
11:03.11[5:56.66], DNF(9:18.50)[4:58.26], DNF(13:27.12)[5:12.53], DNF(9:20.78)[5:33.29], DNF(8:54.73)[4:31.54], *9:56.45+[5:33.26]*, *8:28.00[4:30.08]*, DNF(11:36.32)[4:10.44].
My second and third sub10s ever


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2013)

Week 7

3BLD:
Accuracy: 16/20 
Mean of best 5: 49.00, 45.07, 38.17, 42.83, 46.78 = *44.89*
Times: 1:12.45, 56.17, 49.00, 53.75, 45.07, 38.17, 1:00.68, 1:07.13, 1:09.36, 52.31, 1:02.16, 49.28, DNF(1:07.67), DNF(37.11), 1:07.50, 42.83, 54.62, DNF(45.88), 46.78, DNF(56.43)
Comments: Very nice accuracy, especially in the beginning. Also a great mean of best 5

MBLD:
3/5 in 10:08.05 (1 point)
Comments: UGHHHH... Switched the memo for cubes 3 and 4. Would've been a PB by a lot.


----------



## LK (Feb 18, 2013)

3BLD 1:12.89
1:39.80, DNF(1:58.11), DNF(1:39.91), DNF(2:16.34), *1:11.59*, *1:09.33*, *1:13.92*, DNF(1:25.80), *1:23.36*, 1:26.31, 1:30.11, 1:24.58, 1:26.88, *1:06.25*, DNF(1:49.75), DNF(1:25.33), 1:32.78, DNF, 1:30.91, DNF(1:22.61)

MultiBLD 10/10 51:24.14


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 18, 2013)

BLD2 *13.89*, acc: 16/20

17.48, *13.13*, DNF(12.66), 15.08, DNF(17.48), DNF(19.70), 24.39, *14.59*, 22.07, 20.04, 21.51, 19.18, 26.35, *13.09*, DNF(36.47), 20.52, 26.61, 18.80, *14.98*, *13.66*

Phew, I got Anton

===========

BLD3 *40.12*, acc: 14/20

DNF(45.47), 48.44, 46.59, DNF(1:18.59), *41.84*, *39.99*, 59.70, 51.78, 45.28, 1:13.32, DNF(53.47), *42.64*, 43.34, 48.83, 47.16, DNF(44.07), *41.88*, *34.24*, DNF(1:04.16), DNF(41.07)

===========

BLD4 *3:50.77*, acc: 2/8

DNF(4:16.22)[2:00], DNF(3:26.34)[1:35], DNF(5:06.82)[2:45], DNF(4:27.91)[2:10], DNF(3:49.28)[2:10], DNF(5:35.18)[2:27], *3:49.81[1:35]*, *3:51.73[1:47]*

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp all dnf's are stupid errors.

===========

BLD5 *13:50*, acc: 1/2

DNF(11:14)[4:00], *13:50[3:35]*, 

===========

Multi-BLD *17/18 = 16, 58:01*

Memorization: 40:00

Two flipped edges -_-

Maskow, this time you won


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 20, 2013)

3BLD: DNF(3:27.12), 3:01.99, DNF(3:44.21), 6:30.22, DNF(3:07.98), 3:30.43, DNF(3:46.78), DNF(3:38.84), DNF(2:51.56), DNF(3:40.53), DNF(5:30.81), DNF(4:55.50), DNF(3:48.69), 2:32.94, DNF(3:01.68), DNF(4:12.43), 4:33.02, DNF(2:59.29), DNF(4:01.17), DNF(3:59.80) = 3:41.81

MBLD: 0/2, 11:36.81

sorry for the late submission, heh. Feel free to exclude me from the results. I'd just finished and might as well post my times anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2013)

*Results week 07*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(4)

 13.89 DrKorbin
 14.61 Anton Rostovikov
 25.37 MatsBergsten
 36.39 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 28.89 Maskow 
 35.47 Anton Rostovikov
 36.47 sneze2r
 40.12 DrKorbin
 44.89 Riley
 1:12.89 LK
 1:24.80 Mikel 
 1:35.70 MatsBergsten
 3:40.43 DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:50.77 DrKorbin
 6:39.56 MatsBergsten
 9:12.23 Anton Rostovikov
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:50  DrKorbin
15:18.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

31/37=25 (58:06) Maskow 
17/18=16 (58:01) DrKorbin
10/10=10 (51:24) LK
 3/4 = 2 (26:05) PianoCube
 3/5 = 1 (10:08) Riley
 1/2 = 0 (22:19) DuffyEdge
 0/2 = DNF (11:37) JianhanC

(Riley did not give any time (done now). 
DuffyEdge did well but 22 minutes is not allowed for 2 cubes so I changed the result)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 08*


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. Post solves before Tuesday 26 February 24:00 UTC.

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. B' R F U2 L2 F' L2 D2 L' B' D2 L 
2. B2 F2 U L B' F2 L2 B2 D F B2 L2 
3. U R' F' D' L' U2 B2 D B' F D2 U2 
4. D U2 B2 D R D U F' U2 D R2 D' 
5. F' B2 R F' R2 D2 L' D' L' F2 U2 F2 
6. L2 D2 F' B2 D L F2 B R D2 B' U2 
7. B' L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F U B2 L2 B' 
8. F2 R2 F L2 F B' R F U2 B2 U' B 
9. F B' R' U F' U' B U' L B2 R' D2 
10. D' F R' U2 F R2 D R2 B D L R' 
11. L' F' U R L U' D B D2 R2 B' F' 
12. D L' F L R' F U D R2 L' U' L2 
13. R B D2 L2 R' U2 B F' U2 R D2 F2 
14. F' D' B' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' F B' U' 
15. D' B L' B' R U L' R F2 R' U2 L' 
16. F L D R2 B' R2 U2 R' U' D R2 D2 
17. U F' U' R F B2 U F D' U' R2 F 
18. R' F D2 B L R2 D' U2 B' R2 L' U2 
19. R2 B F R' L' D L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L 
20. D F R' D U2 F2 U' F L' R2 B L 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' D2 B' L2 R D R2 U2 D' B L U B U2 F' B' D' U' F R D R' 
2. R' F2 R D' R' D' R D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R B' U' L' B F L' R2 
3. B D2 B' L R D2 R U R U2 R' D' R2 U F D' U' F R L F L2 
4. R L F' R F R2 F2 D' U L2 R' F B U2 B D' U B2 R2 D2 U L2 
5. B L' U R2 F D' L' B F2 U2 R2 U F2 B' U L B F2 U2 L F2 B' 
6. F2 R D U2 L' F2 U' D' B' D' L B' D' U' B' U2 F2 B' R L D2 B' 
7. B F' D2 L' U2 R' B2 F' R F' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' F D U' F 
8. F' L' U2 D2 L F L2 B' L2 D L F' B2 D' R2 F' R' L U F2 R' F2 
9. F' R2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F L R' D' B L2 R 
10. B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L B' U B F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B D' B2 F' D' F U2 
11. L' D L' B2 R F2 L2 U' R' F' R2 U F D2 L' R' D R' U' R' F' R' 
12. F' D2 U' F2 B2 R' F R2 U' D' L2 R' F' R' U' B' R' F' R2 U' R2 B2 
13. R D L F' B2 U2 D' L R2 B2 U2 B' R' D2 L' D2 F B' U B F' R' 
14. R2 B2 L B' F L' R' B' D' U' F2 R2 D2 L D F' L' U' F U B' U2 
15. B U2 F2 B2 R' B D2 B F' R L2 F' B' U F2 D2 B2 U' L U' R' B' 
16. L' U L' R F L' D' L R2 F L' B' D2 F' D R U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L 
17. F' R2 L' B D R U2 L' F D' R D B U' R' F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 
18. B R2 B D2 B' L B2 U' R U2 D B U D2 R2 U L B' F2 R' D' L 
19. L' D2 R L U' F2 D2 L D L D' B D' L2 D2 B' D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 
20. L' B' U2 B' R' D' R2 F2 U D' L D' U B' U D' B R L2 B2 R' D2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 


1. D B2 U F L D B F Rw2 Fw R2 D' Uw' F2 U L Rw2 Uw U Fw' Rw' D' R U B Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R Uw L2 Fw2 L F' R' B U Rw2 U'
2. B Fw L D Uw2 L' Rw' Fw F2 Rw R2 B' Fw U' L' B' F Rw' R U2 R' U L' Rw' U' Fw F Rw D' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 D2 Rw' B2 R2 F L2 Rw2
3. D' Uw' Fw' Rw' B Fw U L2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw D L F2 Rw' D U2 Rw B2 F D F2 D F D2 U' Fw Uw' U2 L2 Rw' R' F' D2 Fw' Uw' U2 B Rw'
4. R F' L' U2 R U' R U Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D' F2 Rw R' D2 U' Rw' B' F' U' Rw B' R2 B Rw2 R' U' B Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 F' R Fw' D'
5. D2 L' Uw2 U' B' L R2 D' R' U2 B' L' Rw D2 Uw' U' B2 F' L2 Uw Fw' R B' Rw Uw Fw' F' U F2 Uw' L' Rw D' Uw' R Fw2 Rw' B2 D2 L'
6. D' Rw Uw' Fw' D2 U Rw D Uw U' B' Fw2 Uw' B Fw' L' R' Fw U2 Fw2 R' D' Uw' F R B Fw' D' B' Uw' U2 R' Uw' Fw R2 D' U L Rw U'
7. Fw2 Uw L' B Fw F2 L F R D' U2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw2 U' B2 D' L R' D2 U2 L2 U R' Uw Fw' Uw' U' R2 F2 L2 Rw R' D2 Uw F' U R2 Uw2
8. F Rw' R2 Uw R2 Uw' U2 B' Fw F L U' R F' D Rw2 U F R' D' R' U Fw L R Uw U2 Rw' B' R' Fw2 L Fw2 F' R2 F' D Fw' D' U'


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. Bw2 L' F Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' R D2 Uw2 B U2 F Dw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B' Bw' Dw Uw' L2 Fw' U' F L2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw B F2 D Bw Lw Dw' L' Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw' F Lw' R Bw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw' R' Dw B' Lw
2. Rw R2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw U B Bw' Fw Lw Dw' Bw' F2 Dw' U B Dw R' F2 D2 Uw2 Lw Rw Dw' F2 L Rw Bw' D2 Fw F U L Lw' Bw Uw' B Dw' R D2 Fw Uw2 Lw Fw L' Lw' F2 Uw' B Fw2 F U2 Lw2 Bw2 L Lw Rw' R D'
3. Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw2 L2 Rw Bw2 D2 L2 Rw' D' Dw' Bw Rw2 Fw L' Bw Lw2 Fw2 R2 B2 L Rw Dw' Fw Dw Rw' Dw Fw F' Uw2 Fw Lw2 U R' Dw2 Bw' Rw R2 Fw D B2 D2 Uw' U L2 Rw Bw Uw' Lw2 U L2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F' L2 F2 L2
4. Fw Uw' L2 Uw U2 B' F Rw2 R Bw2 F R' D2 Lw' R Bw' L Lw2 R' Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' L B L2 Bw' R Fw Lw2 D' Dw U L' Bw Lw' Rw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 D' Rw U B Dw2 Uw U' L2 Rw Uw' F D Fw D2 Dw Rw' Uw B Lw2 U2

* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. L' U2 R2 D' F L' U' B2 D' F' R L2 D' L2 U' R' U' L' R U B' F 
2. U' B2 U' D2 F L' U2 D' L2 B' D2 R2 U L' R B' D2 L' F' D F' B' 
3. F U' L' B' L' R U' L' U D R L2 B2 D F U' L D2 L D U B 
4. R B' F' L2 D' U B' R' L2 F2 D2 R U' B L B2 L R2 U2 R' F' D' 
5. D' R B' R' L' B R2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R' F2 D2 F B2 L F' D' R2 
6. U2 R2 U' L2 R' D U L2 F B2 R2 D U R D L U D2 B2 R2 B' L2 
7. D2 R D' U' B2 L' F2 D F2 U R2 U2 L B F2 D F' L U' D2 B2 U2 
8. F2 L2 B2 R' F2 B' D' L2 B L2 B2 U F2 L' D B R D' U2 F D' F 
9. D B L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R U2 B' U' B F L B R2 U' F L2 F 
10. F L2 R' U' B L U2 R' B' U' F B2 D2 R L U2 B' F2 L' D2 U F2 
11. U L2 D2 R2 L' U' L B2 D' B2 L D' B2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 U R' 
12. D' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' L' B F U B2 U F R L2 B2 F' R2 
13. D' L' R2 B L' F2 U F B2 D B2 R B D L2 R F2 U F' R' L' B 
14. U2 L' R2 D B' F' L' B2 L2 F2 L' R2 U R L' F D' U R L2 D' B2 
15. L' R U B' R B R U' B L B2 F2 U' D' F2 D' F2 D L U2 R D 
16. F B U F' D R' L D2 R' U2 L D L2 D2 B U' F R' B2 L' R D 
17. D U F2 L R D' R' F L' D2 R2 B2 R D L2 U2 F2 D' F' D2 B' U2 
18. L' F D' R' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L U' R F B2 D L U' B R' B' R 
19. F B L2 D' R2 L D2 L' D F' B D2 L' F2 D B' U' R' B2 U2 L B 
20. L B R' F U R F D' U' R F L B2 D' B R2 L2 D U F D' B' 
21. U B F2 L2 R2 U' L B U F D2 R F' L F2 B' R L' U R B U' 
22. F2 D' R L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D R' L' B' L2 F' U2 F2 D' U R D' 
23. F' D B2 L2 R' B' D2 R U2 R L2 F2 L D2 R2 U' R L B2 F' R2 B 
24. D' R D' L R F2 D' U' R2 B D' F R2 L' D' R' U' D' L' B F L2 
25. F' B U D R U2 D' L2 R2 U L2 B2 F' R' L2 U2 L2 U2 R B D B' 
26. F' D2 R2 B D' L2 U' R' D R U2 R2 D2 L U B' U2 B2 U R' F U' 
27. B F' R2 L' U' R2 D' R B' R D2 R' F' B' D U R L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
28. L' R F' U' D R2 B2 U D2 L2 B F2 L' R U' L' B' F R U L' R2 
29. R U' F L2 F B' L B' R L' F' D' L2 B' U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 
30. R2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F U F' R' F2 L2 D' L R' D2 U' F2 D F2 L' D' R' 
31. B L2 U F U' L2 D' L' B U2 F' L' F2 U2 F' B2 U' R B' R F' D' 
32. R' L B U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 U2 F D B U2 F2 D F' R B U D R2 
33. D2 B F2 L F2 L2 F R B R L2 D' R B' D' R' D' B2 R' D2 U R 
34. L2 B D2 B L B2 R L' B2 F2 U' F D F' U2 D2 B R2 U R L2 U2 
35. B2 L2 D' R2 D B R' D U' F' L D R2 F2 R' L' D2 U' F U L' B 
36. L B2 D F2 R' F U2 D R' U' D' F L2 D U' B R' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 
37. D U2 R U' L2 D L' F2 R D2 R2 F U' D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B D2 
38. B' D' L D2 U F B2 L' D' R D' B2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F U B2 L2 R2 
39. U' F U L' U2 F' L' B' L2 B2 L2 B' L D' F R2 U' B2 L D2 F L' 
40. U' B' F' L2 U D L F2 D' L' U2 D L U F U B' L B D2 B2 L'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 21, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> (Riley did not give any time. DuffyEdge did well but 22 minutes is not allowed for 2 cubes so I changed the result)


Uch, under 20 minutes? I'll have to rush my memo


----------



## Riley (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry, the time of my 3/5 MBLD was 10:08.05.

Week 8

3BLD:
Accuracy: 18/20   
Mean of best 5: 50.98
Times: 1:03.76, 1:00.71, 48.34, DNF(56.11), 53.32, 50.67, 51.13, 1:01.83, 53.94, 56.56, 58.49, 1:05.50, 1:30.62, 52.76, 57.85, 1:32.50, DNF(33.02), 51.13, 1:03.76, 57.99
Comments: Great, great accuracy. However, way too slow.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Uch, under 20 minutes? I'll have to rush my memo



Didn't mean to stress you , but the WCA rules says 10 minutes per cube up to six,
total time never more than 60 minutes.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 21, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Didn't mean to stress you , but the WCA rules says 10 minutes per cube up to six,
> total time never more than 60 minutes.



Haha that's okay, I understand. I'll get a sub-20 this week


----------



## Username (Feb 21, 2013)

Going to join here aswell  

I'll post my results here

Multi: 0/2  Time was 13:05.07


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

3BLD: DNF(4:47.04), DNF(2:21.27), DNF(2:47.96), DNF(2:33.36), DNF(2:38.17), DNF(3:28.85), DNF(3:01.20), DNF(2:34.37), 2:09.53, DNF(3:05.27), DNF(2:15.21), DNF(2:38.98), DNF(2:52.52), DNF(2:25.78), DNF(3:16.34), DNF(3:41.37), DNF(2:12.15), DNF(3:11.46), DNF(1:49.87), 2:40.51 = DNF

MBLD: 0/2 8:08


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:16.86* (15/20)
Decent. I had 13/14 but then flopped totally.


Spoiler



1:38.59[36.60], 2:03.50[48.54], 1:26.89[34.57], 2:14.71[55.06], 1:34.72[38.37], *1:17.61*[23.19], *1:22.47*[41.45], *1:04.93*[22.10], DNF(1:14.82)[28.72], 1:41.16[43.47], 1:45.39[44.06], 1:44.63[48.63], 2:06.38[58.33], *1:20.62*[36.13], DNF(2:06.43)[1:09.67], 2:10.34[1:09.84], DNF(2:08.09)[43.00], DNF(1:30.15)[37.16], DNF(1:46.64)[44.16], *1:18.65*[33.92]


*4x4 BLD = 6:39.81* (2/6)
*6:34.91*, DNF (7:06), DNF (7:11), DNF (6:56), DNF (7:27), *6:44.71* phew 
Small errors on all dnf:s but still bad


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2013)

*BLD2* *13.46*, acc: 18/20
18.39, 19.67, 17.72, 22.29, 16.74, *13.47*, DNF(13.38), 17.64, 22.19, *14.40*, DNF(32.20), *14.80*, 18.34, *12.65*, 15.23, 18.41, 15.31, 21.29, *11.99*, 18.77



> 2. *B2 F2* U L B' F2 L2 B2 D F B2 L2
> 3. U R' F' D' L' U2 B2 D *B' F D2 U2*
> 14. F' D' B' D' *B2 F2 L2 R2* U' *F B'* U'



Something wrong with this scrambler. Why not to use <F,R,U>-gen?

*BLD3* *40.39*, acc: 12/20
DNF, DNF, 59.48, *43.52*, DNF, 1:04.67, *38.89*, *33.30*, DNF, 47.98, DNF, DNF, *42.69*, DNF, 1:24.44, 54.37, 45.42, DNF, 48.15, *43.54*

*BLD4* *3:42.07*, acc: 5/8
*3:59.11[1:48.52]*, 4:14.09[2:06.22], 4:25.25[2:11.61], 4:25.52[2:44.27], DNF(5:01.15)[3:04.13], *3:25.02[1:31.69]*, DNF(4:17.87)[1:56.13], DNF(6:05.53)[2:03.98]

*BLD5* *7:12.94*, acc: 1/4
DNF(gave up), DNF(8:34.15)[3:45], DNF(7:53.78)[3:18], *7:12.94[2:57]*
PB!

*Multi-BLD* *17/18 = 16, 46:41[33:32]*
PB! Previous was 17/18, but only 56:xx
Wow! I must try more cubes next time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.10*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:10.76
1:30.16, 1:46.92, DNF [1:40.00, 4C 4E], *1:23.96*, *1:25.82*, *1:13.22*, DNF [1:20.89, 2C 2E], *1:10.76*, 1:25.88, 1:26.60, 2:19.24, 1:46.05, 1:41.25, 1:39.34, 1:38.05, 1:47.09, DNF [1:22.49, 4C 4E], 1:32.39, DNF [2:03.59, 3C 2E], *1:21.74*
Comment: Pretty awful, but not as bad as I thought it might be with so little practice lately.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Feb 23, 2013)

*2x2x2 BLD: 11.47*
Accuracy: 17/20
Session mean: 14.62
13.68, DNF(19.43), 18.70, 13.41, 16.59, DNF(18.72), 14.99, 14.07, 13.64, *10.78*, 14.59, *11.87*, 13.80, *10.67*, DNF(12.13), 25.74+, *11.87*, 16.36, *12.14*, 15.63
Phew, I got Oleg

*3x3x3 BLD: 30.65*
Accuracy: 14/20
Session mean: 34.99 :tu
43.06, 35.21, 41.49, *30.94*, 34.38, DNF, *29.12*, 37.67, *28.77*, 35.86, DNF, DNF, 39.65, 35.67, DNF, DNF, *32.18*, DNF, 33.60, *32.25*
Sub31 

*4x4x4 BLD: DNF*
DNF(6:58.94)[3:55.51], *7:47.99[4:41.54]*


----------



## Mikel (Feb 23, 2013)

Week 2013-08

*3x3 BLD: 1:10.92*
Accuracy: 7/20

DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:14.53*, DNF, *1:07.88*, DNF, DNF, *1:12.40*, *1:07.50*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:34.31, 1:37.02, DNF, *1:12.27*, DNF, DNF, DNF


I've gotten faster, but I have horrible accuracy.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 23, 2013)

*2x2 - 45.13*
Accuracy - 15/20 (75.0%)
_Times - 58.96, 1:11.66, DNF, 51.51, (47.46), 1:01.26, (44.86), 56.90, (48.52), 1:03.79, DNF, 1:33.58, 1:04.91, (45.08), DNF, (39.75), 1:02.12, DNF, 56.25, DNF_

*3x3 - 3:03.45*
Accuracy - 9/20 (45.0%)
_Times - 3:37.84, DNF, (3:02.52), DNF, DNF, (3:15.45), (3:15.21), (3:06.08), DNF, DNF, 3:15.86, DNF, DNF, 3:42.64, (2:38.01), DNF, 3:29.72, DNF, DNF, DNF_

*Multi - DNF*
_Result - 1/2 (18:54)_


----------



## Maskow (Feb 24, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 29.05



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Best avg5:* 29.94
*Best avg12:* 32.10

*Session avg:* 32.12
*Memo avg:* 9.59
*Solve avg:* 22.52

1. DNF
2. 37.75 (8.83)
3. 33.30 (8.75)
4. 30.80 (9.64)
5. 31.58 (9.81)
*6. 29.78* (8.88)
*7. 25.94* (8.94)
*8. 29.41* (10.20)
9. 30.62 (9.24)
10. 33.81 (10.25)
11. DNF
12. 33.81 (10.59)
13. 37.42 (9.89)
*14. 30.48* (10.22)
15. DNF
16. DNF
17. 32.64 (9.22)
18. 34.78 (10.06)
19. DNF
*20. 29.63* (9.39)


----------



## blairubik (Feb 24, 2013)

*3x3: 1:36.27* 


Spoiler



*Accuracy: 12/20*

1:47.25
1:47.90
DNF 
*1:33.10*
DNF
2:10.98 
1:45.78
1:46.19 
*1:35.06*
DNF 
1:43.07
*1:38.43 *
DNF
*1:35.07 *
DNF 
DNF
*1:39.71*
DNF
1:49.26 
DNF


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello
*3x3BLD:* 2:29.93
Accuracy: 5/9

DNF(2:52.85), DNF(2:28.29), *1:51.91, 2:21.40, 2:46.16, 2:44.47,* DNF(2:10.68), DNF(2:12.31), *2:45.72*
Meh. Been a while since I've gotten a sub 2min single though. Too lazy to do more


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 26, 2013)

MultiBLD: 3/4 26:12.94


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 27, 2013)

*3BLD: 36.514*


Spoiler



1. (DNF)
2. DNF 
3. DNF 
4. 41.25 
5. DNF 
6. DNF 
7. 35.36
8. (31.99) 
9. 36.52 
10. 39.70 
11. 1:03.80
12. DNF 
13. DNF 
14. 52.51+
15. 39.54
16. DNF 
17. 43.75
18. 39.16 
19. DNF 
20. DNF


*Multiblind: 17/18 58:29.35* [~42:00]
video


Spoiler


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2013)

Results week 8

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 11.47 Anton Rostovikov
 13.46 DrKorbin
 45.13 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 29.05 Maskow 
 30.65 Anton Rostovikov
 36.51 sneze2r
 40.39 DrKorbin
 50.98 Riley
 1:10.92 Mikel 
 1:16.86 MatsBergsten
 1:19.10 Mike Hughey 
 1:36.27 blairubik 
 2:29.93 Tao Yu 
 3:03.45 DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:42.07 DrKorbin
 6:39.81 MatsBergsten
 DNF  Anton Rostovikov
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 7:12.94 DrKorbin
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

17/18=16 (46:41) DrKorbin
17/18=16 (58:29) sneze2r
 3/4 = 2 (26:12) PianoCube
 1/2 = 0 (18:54) DuffyEdge
 0/2 = DNF ( 8:08) JianhanC
 0/2 = DNF (13:05) Username


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2013)

Now it is Marathon time again!
*Competetion week 09*

This week is *best of 150.* 
You just do as many solves as you want and calculate the average of all successes.
Then add one second for each dnf or scramble not attempted.
Example: You do 70 solves with 60 ok and an average of 60 sec.
Then your result will be 60 + 10 + 80 = 2:30.

1. F R2 D' U R U' R' U' R U' B' R B F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 
2. B2 D' U' L2 U2 R' L D' L2 U' F2 U2 D F2 D' R U L2 U' R' L2 U' 
3. D' F B L F' L2 F' L2 B L' B2 L U L U B2 D' L2 U' R L2 U 
4. D L' R U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 U' F2 B D' L B F' D' R2 U 
5. U2 B' F R' B R F2 B U2 B R U' D' R2 D F2 D B2 R' B' R F 
6. F' B L2 U' B2 U2 F R2 U2 D2 B D L2 U2 F' D2 U' F2 L2 D B' R' 
7. L B2 R' F2 U B R L2 B F R2 D L2 D L' F' L B D2 R2 U2 D2 
8. R2 U' R' U F' U L2 U B U L B' D' R U' R2 U B D2 F R L' 
9. R2 U D L2 B2 U2 R' L D L B2 R' F2 U B2 U D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 
10. B F' R2 B' L' U R2 B' F U2 L U2 R L2 B' D2 B' R2 F B U2 F 
11. F2 R2 B' L' B D2 B' L' D R2 D F R B D' F2 L' U R2 B2 F D 
12. D' F2 D2 R' D U' F' U2 B' L U' R' F' D2 U' L' F R D U' R2 D 
13. L D2 U' L2 U F B' D2 U F L' R' U L2 U B' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 
14. L' F' B' D2 R' B' U D' R2 U R U2 F U' B2 U2 R' B2 U' F' B L 
15. B2 F D2 B U2 R2 L' U2 L B' R2 B' D U2 R F U2 L F B D F2 
16. U' B' D2 L2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' F R' U2 L2 F' U' 
17. D' F2 D' U R D' U B2 U R F' U' D' F B' D' F2 U F2 R' F' U' 
18. L2 F2 U2 B2 R' U B2 R F2 B' L2 F R' U F2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 B2 D' 
19. F2 B' L B' F' R2 D2 F R' U F2 U F L' U F' R' D B2 U D2 F' 
20. D R L B' F' R U2 D2 B D2 F' B2 R' F' D L' B L2 D2 L' B F' 
21. F2 U B R F2 D R2 U2 L' F' D2 F' B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 U' 
22. D' R2 D' F2 R D2 F2 B L2 U' R' F' D B F R B R' D' F D L 
23. D U2 L D' B' U' F2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D B' R B2 R2 U L D R' D 
24. U R2 F L' F' D F' R' B2 U' D2 L' F' B' L' U F D2 R2 D R2 D 
25. U' F R2 F B' L2 F R' F2 U D F' R' F2 U F R2 B' L2 R U' B' 
26. L' U' L2 D F2 D L' U B' D2 R' F' R2 L' D2 R2 B D2 F D' B U2 
27. L2 U2 L U' L2 R' U B' R2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 R' L2 U2 L' D' U2 B U' 
28. L D L U2 R2 U D R' U2 D F2 B L' U' D R F' R2 F2 U L D2 
29. L D' L' D' B' R2 F B2 D' B' L' U2 F D R2 L' F' B U' F2 R2 L2 
30. R2 B2 R' L2 U' L D F' D2 F' D' U2 R' U D2 L' R U2 L2 R' U2 F2 
31. B L2 U' B U' L' R2 D2 L' B2 R2 B L U2 F B' U2 D L U' D F' 
32. B R F U B' L2 R F2 R B U F2 U R2 B' U2 L' U2 F' B' U2 B 
33. L' B' R' D R' B U' R B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U B U' D2 L' D R' B' R 
34. F' D' B L B L' F2 D' B L F' B' D F B2 U' R F2 L' R2 U' F2 
35. B' L' R D L2 B' R F2 R' U F' D F' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' 
36. L F' R2 B' L R' B2 D F2 U2 B F D' R2 B' L2 R U F' D F' L' 
37. B R2 L2 B' L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D U' B' U2 F2 B' D2 F2 U' B' 
38. B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L U' B2 R B L2 D' F B' U2 L F2 D2 B' R B2 F 
39. R2 F' B' L2 U2 R U' F2 R L B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 D' 
40. U2 F U R2 D B' U L D R L F U2 D B2 F R L D2 F' B2 L 
41. D' B U2 L2 B' U' F' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' B F' R2 B2 U' B R D' R2 
42. B U' B2 D' B2 R' F' R L' U2 B F2 R2 B2 U' R' D2 F' B U' L2 D' 
43. F L D' L' B2 R' B' D2 L B' D' U2 F B D' L2 B' L D2 U F L' 
44. L2 U' B2 F U2 L' R2 D2 F2 B' U L R2 U' L2 U R U F2 R2 D2 F 
45. D2 U' L B2 F' R2 L' B' U2 F2 L2 B F' L2 B D L U2 D2 L' D R2 
46. U B2 D' L' U D' B L F2 D2 F2 D U' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' D2 B2 
47. D' B' F R' F2 B' D B2 U' B2 L2 B' F2 U2 D2 F L U F R' B' L2 
48. R' F R2 L2 D F2 L' U' L2 F' U' D' L F U R2 U2 B2 D F U' L' 
49. U B R U D2 F U' D B2 D' F L R2 D' B2 R B F2 L' F' U' R 
50. R2 L2 F2 B' L2 D' F U' L R' U2 R' L2 B F2 U L' R' U2 B' U B 
51. F2 U' F B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L' B R F2 U L R2 B' L2 B R D L2 U' 
52. U2 B U2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B' U B2 L2 D L D R2 B L F2 L2 D R 
53. L F2 B' D L2 R F2 R D F' U2 L' R2 D F' D2 B L R D L F' 
54. F2 R' F L D' F2 U' F R' L D B' L' D F' B' D2 F' R2 B2 F2 L2 
55. F D L D F2 L2 U2 D2 B' D' B2 L' R' F2 U R U F2 B2 U B' L 
56. R' D' R2 F R' F2 R D B2 R' D B2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2 U B L' 
57. D2 F R D' F L2 B D' F' D2 F' D B R2 F' R' D' L2 B' U D' R2 
58. F' D' R L U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 D' B2 F' U B2 L2 R2 F' L' D U L 
59. U L F' U B2 D' F B2 U R L' B2 F R F2 B' R' F2 B2 U2 F' D 
60. D' L2 F D R2 F R2 B' L2 B2 L U2 R' L2 U R' U F R L F D' 
61. B2 R L' B' L' U B2 D2 R U R' B R' D L U R2 F U F' R' D 
62. L2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L B' R2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D F2 R' 
63. U2 R F2 U F2 B U' R' F2 R D2 B2 D2 U' B' D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 F 
64. D F2 B' U R2 F B' D' R2 U' D' F R2 B R' U B2 L F2 U' B U' 
65. B D' R L' U2 R' L2 B' D' B' R L' D' L2 U2 R U2 B2 R F B R 
66. B F2 U' L' B U' L' F' D' U2 F2 B L' U2 B2 D' L' F R2 U2 D B 
67. F B' U' F' R F' B' U R' L' D2 B2 D U B D' L' F2 R U' B D2 
68. R2 B' F' U2 F R B2 R2 D' L' B R' L B L B' U L2 U' L F' L' 
69. F' B2 L U D L' U2 R' U' F U' D' R' F2 L' U' D B' L' R' U D 
70. D' R' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 F' B2 D2 B U' B D' R U' D2 L' U2 R 
71. U2 R F L U L U2 F R L U2 D' L2 B' D' L' R2 B' R2 L2 F2 D 
72. R D F' B' U F L2 D' F U2 D F' R2 L D2 B D F2 U2 D' B2 R 
73. R2 L' B' L2 U' D F' D' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 F L F' L2 
74. F' L2 D L' D L F2 L' D2 R L2 F B' U2 R2 F' U D' B2 U2 D L' 
75. U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R' F U' R' U2 F' L2 
76. U2 F L' R' U D2 B2 R F L U' F2 B' R U' R' F' R F L2 F2 L 
77. F' B2 U' R F' U2 F U B D2 B2 L' F2 R U' D' L D' L R' F' D 
78. B2 L2 F' B D R U2 F' B' L D2 B2 F D2 B2 L D2 L R2 D' B2 D' 
79. R F2 L B' F R2 L2 D' U2 R D F' U' F D2 L F' L D2 F L' U 
80. L2 B L D2 R2 B' R2 B L B2 R2 U R D2 B' F L U' R F' L F 
81. U F' D R' U2 D2 L R2 F L' B' L R2 B' R2 L2 D2 B' D' B' D' L' 
82. D' B2 D B2 U' R B2 U' D' F2 R2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 R D2 F' B' D2 F 
83. L' D B' U R' B' L' B' F' L2 D' R L' D L2 U2 D L' D R2 U' D 
84. L B2 L2 B R' B2 D' L D' F2 D2 F D' R' D U2 R U L2 F' R U2 
85. F2 D2 R B D' B2 D' F L' R2 B L' R' B2 R' D U' F' L' U2 R' L 
86. F' B D R2 D L' B2 D' F R U2 L2 U' F' D2 L' U R2 D2 F2 R2 L' 
87. R L F' L U F2 R' D2 R' D F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 D2 L' F U F R2 
88. B2 F2 L' D' L' R D L D2 U B2 D' U' R' L F2 B D' F' D2 U' R2 
89. F D R' F R2 D L' R U' F' L2 U2 B' F2 L' U2 L D2 R' F2 B R2 
90. F' B R2 L F' L' R' B' L' R U' F B' U' F2 L R' F' B' D2 F' D' 
91. R2 U2 R' U2 D F D2 R' D L2 D L' U D2 R B F2 D2 F U R2 U2 
92. F' U2 B R' L D F2 L B2 R2 L2 F2 L F' D2 F' D' L B2 F2 U2 D' 
93. U2 L' F U2 L F2 B L U' F' R' F' D F2 B2 L2 U2 D' B' D2 B2 U 
94. L' D F' D2 U R L D2 L U L' R' D' L' U F R2 U' L D' F' U 
95. L B F2 L B2 D F B2 D2 R2 B R' L' U D F2 L2 B2 R B D' R' 
96. F' D B2 L D2 R F' U D F B' R2 L2 U' F' R U' F' D2 F2 B D2 
97. R' D R U2 F2 B' L D L' R D' R' U F B' R B2 L' F' D R L2 
98. L2 B' R' U D L' D' U' L' B R' B' F2 L F' U R2 U' D2 B D2 L 
99. U' B' U2 R' B D2 F2 U B2 F D R' B2 L F B R' L U R F R' 
100. L2 B' D' L2 B L R D2 B U L F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B' F' D' L' B' 
101. R' L U B U F' L R2 U' F2 D' F' L U2 R2 L' F B' U B R2 U 
102. F L B2 F2 R' U D L' B R2 F R' B D L2 U' R' F' D' L D L' 
103. R U R2 L U2 R' D2 F R2 B L2 R2 D F2 U F2 D' F2 B U2 F2 L 
104. U2 R F' D' R U' D2 B' R2 B' R' L2 B' L2 D F2 R' L' B D F' B 
105. D F2 B D' L' U' B' U R F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' L2 F D' U2 B2 L R2 
106. U2 B' R D F' D' F U D B' D R L2 D F L2 D L' B' L D B 
107. D2 B2 L2 D' U F' R2 U' R B' L F D B' L' D U L' B U2 D B' 
108. D' R U' F' U' R2 F L U2 D F' R' B' L F2 D B R F2 B D2 U' 
109. B R L' D' L' B2 F' L B' R' B' R' U2 F' R' F2 U' L' U2 L B D2 
110. U' B2 R2 U' F D2 B' R' B' D F2 B2 D2 B' F' D' R' F B2 L' F L 
111. F B' L2 U' R2 F' L F2 D' L D U B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 
112. R U D F U2 B2 R U' R2 D' B R' U' D2 R D2 F L' U2 B2 L' B' 
113. B D B' U2 L2 D2 U R2 L' U2 R2 F L U' D2 L2 D' U2 B F2 D2 F 
114. L D' B D' R L' U' L2 F R U2 D L' R2 F2 R F' U D F R2 B 
115. U2 F2 R2 L2 D F B U2 R' D' R L' D' F2 D2 U B' R' L' F' D2 L 
116. F2 L U2 R' D B R' F2 R' B' D F B' R U D F L D' U2 R' L2 
117. L B L2 R2 U' D L2 D' L F' R D2 F2 U L2 F' R B L F' R L2 
118. R2 B2 D' F2 B' R D' U R2 D' R2 D2 L' R2 D F L2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 
119. F2 R2 B' U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U L' B2 U' L' R' B L2 D' L U' D2 
120. B' F' R F2 D2 R2 L' F R' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B' L D R2 B2 R' B2 D 
121. F D B2 F' D' R2 U2 F R F2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U F' L B2 U2 R' 
122. R F U2 D2 L' D' R2 U2 F L' F2 B L U D2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 U' F' 
123. L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 U' D' B2 R D2 B' U R2 D2 B' F2 U' F U' D2 R 
124. L2 U' B F R2 B U B' U' L F' B' L F2 U2 F' L2 R2 B R2 F B 
125. U' D' R2 F2 B L' U2 D' B R B D B' U' L2 U' D F' D L R2 F' 
126. B' L' U D' F' R F2 R' D' L R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U R2 L' F2 D U F' 
127. U2 L' F D B2 R D' R L2 F' B' U2 B' U R' F2 B L2 R D' L2 B2 
128. R' L2 F L F B2 U' D' R L B2 L' R' U B R2 D' R U2 F2 R B2 
129. D' L' B D F B' U' D2 L R D2 R L' B' F R' B' F R' D R F2 
130. L2 F2 R F2 D L F R2 L B F2 U R U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F' U 
131. D2 U2 R' L U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U B2 R2 L2 F B' R L2 B2 F' R 
132. D R2 D F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B L2 U F' U2 B U' L2 B' F D' F U D' 
133. R L' D B D B F2 R' F2 R B' L U' B R' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B L' 
134. D2 U' R B U2 D B2 R' B2 R D2 L' D B2 F2 U' R L B' U2 L' U2 
135. D' U2 L' B2 R2 L B2 R U2 B F U' D R F L B U' R L' F2 R2 
136. R D2 R F' L R2 D' L2 D L2 B R' F L B' L' R' B2 F2 R' B2 R 
137. B2 F' R' U D2 R F' L' R2 D2 F L F' D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 
138. R' D B' F U L' F R' U2 D2 L' U B' D' R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 
139. U' R2 D2 U' L' R B2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U F2 L2 F R' D' F' U B2 U 
140. D U2 F B R2 F L2 R' U' D' L' B L2 U' D F B' U' R U R' L2 
141. B' F L F B D' U' L2 U F D2 L' U' D' F2 D L2 D' B' D2 U2 B' 
142. B2 L' D F2 U' L' B U2 L' D U' B F L' R2 U F U' R2 D' B' D 
143. L' D U' B2 R2 L' B U F D2 L' B F L R D' L2 R2 B' L' B2 D' 
144. B2 U L' D U' B2 U2 D2 R D R B2 U' L' R2 B2 F' D U' B F D 
145. R2 B2 U' B U2 D' F2 L U D F' R' B2 U' R L' U' F L2 D' U L 
146. D' R F2 B L D L2 U B2 R D' U' B' F2 U2 F D' F' D2 L2 F2 L 
147. U' D B R2 D U F' R' U' R2 F D' F2 U' F' B2 D2 F L B2 F2 U' 
148. F' L' F' B D F2 R' U' D' B F2 R2 D' U2 B D F2 R F2 U2 F' B' 
149. F L D' R' U2 R' B' L' U L' U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U2 D B 
150. U2 B' R U D' L U2 L2 F2 U L2 U D' L2 B' D U' F' U B' F2 R2


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 27, 2013)

Mean: *49.15*, acc: 114/150 (76%)
Final result: *49.15 + 36 = 1:25.15*

48.53, 38.73, DNF, 38.68, 38.25, 59.01, 43.46, 46.30, DNF, DNF,
54.92, 54.17, DNF, DNF, 43.21, 1:06.11, DNF, 1:08.01, 54.27, DNF,
43.31, 44.03, 41.48, 46.42, 45.52, 1:15.60, 41.14, 43.33, 1:00.30, DNF,
DNF, 45.27, DNF, 56.33, 48.57, 46.19, 41.58, 51.89, 1:08.85, DNF,
52.60, 49.00, 47.80, 46.01, 44.94, 37.27, 42.70, DNF, 51.09, 34.01,
45.50, 44.16, DNF, 55.06, 1:06.51, 57.98, 1:00.84, 55.61, 42.63, 1:18.02,
39.69, DNF, 43.72, 48.63, 45.97, 58.55, 47.67, 1:18.95, DNF, 48.13,
43.35, 42.13, 36.90, DNF, 37.49, 1:02.00, 46.75, 41.05, 51.34, DNF,
44.47, 1:08.48, 49.18, 35.14, 37.92, 45.95, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:08.48,
45.72, 44.38, 35.76, 48.67, 44.73, 41.51, 50.64, DNF, 37.62, 29.49,
43.53, 54.51, 50.72, 49.30, 48.55, DNF, DNF, 58.53, DNF, DNF,
40.13, DNF, 1:15.65, 46.02, 38.12, DNF, 42.49, 56.66, DNF, 40.76,
DNF, 46.21, 38.98, 1:08.17, 50.11, 40.71, DNF, 47.32, 47.06, 53.29,
DNF, 1:05.90, 1:01.05, DNF, DNF, 1:10.82, 37.93, DNF, 42.71, 39.47,
54.42, 48.48, DNF, 54.99, DNF, 49.89, 47.65, 48.65, 39.21, 39.52

100 - PB! (29.49)

Mean is better than before, accuracy is worse


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2013)

3BLD:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2013)

Solved: 110/150 = 73.3%
Mean of solved = 1:44.22
Final (as in final ) result = 1:44.22 + 40 = *2:24.22*
Better than last marathon, both accuracy and speed. 



Spoiler



01:46.69	41	0
01:56.43	58	0
02:09.55	69	0
01:49.69	59	1
01:18.04	42	0
02:18.42	78	0
02:15.67	34	1
01:37.22	44	0
01:50.04	61	0
01:52.33	47	0
01:32.21	31	0
01:45.05	47	1
01:18.84	26	1
01:42.63	54	0
01:33.97	32	0
01:25.94	40	0
01:49.00	69	0
01:36.68	53	1
01:19.12	34	0
01:15.12	31	0
02:08.52	81	3
02:19.96	62	0
01:26.45	40	0
02:07.28	49	1
01:25.13	40	0
01:32.82	48	0
01:25.69	41	0
01:31.34	45	0
01:17.21	29	0
01:51.97	64	0
02:09.45	63	0
03:23.80	47	1
01:13.07	30	0
02:41.63	44	5
01:33.02	40	3
02:23.36	91	1
01:21.46	41	0
01:17.66	32	0
01:37.13	42	0
01:48.42	41	0
01:27.42	30	1
01:45.50	57	0
01:33.26	43	0
01:24.92	34	0
01:33.75	33	0
01:59.57	59	0
02:10.15	28	1
01:38.52	45	0
01:53.86	60	0
01:27.13	38	0
01:43.71	44	0
01:22.24	46	0
01:31.54	43	0
02:24.09	50	1
01:38.27	48	0
01:48.21	50	1
01:33.86	55	1
01:16.24	24	0
01:28.92	37	0
02:17.13	79	0
01:45.05	53	1
01:44.86	38	0
01:20.42	34	0
01:27.33	39	0
01:10.43	23	0
01:46.91	43	1
01:45.45	39	0
02:45.45	87	3
01:49.15	47	0
02:30.59	86	0
02:18.51	87	0
02:26.35	66	0
01:08.98	35	0
01:14.39	32	0
01:16.08	34	1
01:18.19	36	0
01:53.79	44	0
01:47.27	54	0
02:07.03	66	3
01:40.00	57	3
01:27.08	26	0
01:54.65	52	0
02:16.26	80	0
01:32.51	45	0
02:02.07	70	1
01:21.11	35	3
01:36.02	54	5
02:30.52	58	5
01:30.66	48	0
02:27.32	86	0
02:00.35	54	0
01:33.87	30	0
02:04.91	35	1
01:39.36	29	1
01:56.96	45	0
01:36.72	50	0
01:20.00	33	0
02:40.97	83	0
01:26.74	34	0
01:04.82	32	0
01:55.09	55	0
01:56.15	52	5
01:42.19	51	1
01:43.26	50	0
02:08.96	52	1
01:47.63	49	0
02:28.93	38	0
02:28.93	80	5
01:26.42	31	0
01:29.31	38	5
01:30.33	45	1
01:44.87	51	0
01:56.36	60	0
01:55.97	53	0
01:41.05	62	0
02:04.29	55	0
02:08.36	69	0
01:23.38	42	0
01:26.85	33	0
02:07.23	63	0
02:03.89	74	0
03:12.67	56	0
01:18.35	40	0
01:50.83	52	1
02:17.20	77	2
01:46.77	47	0
01:58.97	65	0
01:48.92	56	0
01:42.00	47	0
01:32.88	42	0
01:40.60	45	0
01:26.04	35	1
02:29.34	69	0
02:12.37	53	0
01:36.59	30	0
01:34.15	46	1
01:40.51	49	0
01:30.38	48	0
01:27.88	34	0
02:16.01	80	0
01:32.78	44	0
01:53.63	57	0
02:12.67	66	0
02:30.00	50	1
02:14.49	83	0
01:15.10	32	0
01:38.69	49	0
01:29.49	37	1
01:24.88	46	0
01:40.09	50	0


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Mar 3, 2013)

*Accuracy: 106/132 (80.3%)*
*Mean: 40.91
40.91 + 26 + 18 = 1:24.91*

DNF(50.40), 38.98, DNF(35.04), 43.38, 48.28, 42.78, 39.22, 43.42, 39.43, 45.17, 35.63, 56.26, 36.23, 40.87, 35.89, 44.61, DNF(1:17.40), 36.15, 37.84, 41.33, 45.86, 45.07, 38.78, 42.91, 37.91, DNF(59.38), 37.90, 39.90, DNF(47.55), 37.41, 40.31, DNF(40.94), 35.87, 39.01, 40.23, 47.74, DNF(35.29), 35.41, 1:00.38, 39.52, 41.78, 43.31, 57.41, 42.35, 33.36, 35.84, 37.72, 44.03, 37.12, 34.73, DNF(35.51), 39.35, 44.85, 40.70, 45.56, 41.75, 35.79, DNF(51.82), 57.14, DNF(48.74), 36.11, 35.00, 39.65, DNF(43.94), DNF(41.40), 40.07, 36.86, 49.91, 38.81, 39.86, 38.28, DNF(1:00.15), 30.95, 36.02, 32.78, 36.92, 38.24, 41.67, 44.78, DNF(45.69), 37.79, 57.98, 39.14, 40.47, 39.82, 41.46, 52.13, 48.46, 33.76, DNF(1:16.78), 40.49, 34.42, 39.52, DNF(35.06), 39.66, 33.51, DNF(39.14), 38.64, DNF(33.62), 25.96, 1:11.87, 39.07, 51.22, 38.38, 39.49, DNF(44.98), 44.13, 44.06, 39.19, DNF(30.19), DNF(40.62), 41.30, 38.29, 38.09, 27.26, DNF(1:17.66), DNF(40.54), 40.02, 49.85, 37.06, DNF(38.18), 36.18, 28.94, 44.94, 32.72, 37.14, 43.87, 43.17, 49.73, DNF(48.04), DNF(47.08), 38.58
I don't have time to make more attempts  Bad mean, normal accuracy.


----------



## Riley (Mar 4, 2013)

So far:

Accuracy: 84/102
Mean: 56.62
56.41 + 18 + 48 = 2:02.41

Comments: Really, really good accuracy.

Times:


Spoiler



1:04.53+, DNF(1:24.75), 44.72, 58.99, 53.22, 47.29, 1:02.86, 43.81, 50.65, 1:23.24, 53.41, 48.05, 51.79, DNF(1:38.09), 52.07, DNF(53.97), 50.06, 31.74, 47.08, 48.29, 1:19.05, 1:00.97, 39.53, 45.72, DNF(57.29), 1:04.38, 40.86, 1:08.21, 50.66, 50.45, 1:09.61, DNF(1:05.91), 1:15.38, 1:28.44, 1:00.61, 1:04.58, 1:04.12, 54.38, DNF(1:36.30), 54.38, 1:02.02, 50.44+, 1:16.74, 40.65, 52.67, 55.92, 50.94, 45.69, 59.02, 1:01.52, 1:00.39, 51.94, 59.94, 55.00, 55.94, 1:11.07, 35.21, 45.61, 55.09, DNF(1:14.79), 54.70, 40.80, 44.55, 53.15, 1:00.17, 1:21.58, 49.57, 1:18.32, 53.44, 1:21.66, 1:00.89, 1:03.90, DNF(44.05), 47.81, 38.48, 58.97, DNF(58.47), DNF(37.92), 59.87, 1:26.42, 41.70, 1:07.19, DNF(52.00), 52.85, 47.63, DNF(1:04.67), DNF(54.67), 54.29, DNF(35.95), DNF(54.35), 44.83, 49.64, 43.90, 51.31, DNF(49.59), 1:06.95, 1:17.00, DNF(34.73), 58.97, 38.73, 1:00.09, DNF(1:08.57)


----------



## Skullush (Mar 5, 2013)

*Week 09*

Accuracy: 123/150 (82%)
Mean: 1:14.96
Result: 1:14.96 + 27 = *1:41.96*

DNF(1:18.10), 1:12.26, 1:17.97, 1:06.83, 1:02.52, 1:09.85, 1:10.80, 1:15.86, 1:06.90, 1:10.47, 1:09.21, DNF(1:20.15), 1:12.74, 1:22.28, 1:07.10, DNF(1:27.52), 1:19.08, 55.90, 1:12.49, 1:23.66, 1:15.03, DNF(2:18.98), 58.50, 1:04.98, 1:00.42, 1:10.73, 1:06.13, 1:16.26, 2:13.97, 59.08, 1:19.81, 1:35.57, 1:09.84, DNF(1:07.35), 1:06.62, 1:26.03, 1:18.24, DNF(1:06.84), 1:06.77, 1:01.89, 1:07.16, DNF(1:15.57), 1:55.86, 1:09.85, 59.30, 1:10.78, 1:02.52, 1:12.18, 1:05.15, 1:26.06, 1:12.92, 1:02.59, DNF(1:17.28), 1:11.25, DNF(1:08.96), 1:20.27, DNF(56.02), _59.77, 1:09.51, 1:19.28, 1:16.53, 1:01.07, *1:00.16, 1:10.32, 56.61, 1:17.78, 51.66,* 1:03.77, 1:08.94,_ DNF(1:07.14), 1:27.92, 1:29.34, 49.37, 1:15.11, DNF(57.99), DNF(1:17.88), DNF(1:06.71), 59.70, DNF(1:13.83), 1:20.27, 1:08.80, 1:19.08, DNF(1:23.13), 1:36.81, 1:02.97, 1:15.27, 1:44.88, 1:44.66, 1:06.53, 1:09.51, 1:41.13, 1:01.35, 1:18.91, 1:09.38, 1:17.47, 59.72, 1:00.15, 1:19.83, 1:14.07, 46.97, 1:36.51, 1:16.60, 1:04.36, DNF(1:23.55), 1:38.34, DNF(1:28.61), DNF(1:21.24), DNF(1:20.25), 1:11.15, 1:54.02, 1:09.98, 1:18.28, 1:12.84, 1:14.90, *45.37,* 1:25.87, 1:27.35, DNF(1:07.77), DNF(54.67), 1:54.75, 1:15.48, 1:09.67, DNF(1:02.98), 1:19.51, 1:16.17, 1:01.88, 1:01.63, 1:12.95, 1:30.96, 1:17.01, 1:27.07, 1:03.70, DNF(1:25.32), DNF(1:20.34), 1:09.88, 1:12.20, 1:38.76, DNF(1:12.87), 54.09, 3:23.48, 1:02.72, 1:09.90, 1:28.88, 1:06.40, 1:17.32, 1:10.74, DNF(1:21.49), 1:01.68, 1:10.73, 1:11.21

best time: 45.37
best mo3: 1:01.30
best avg5: 1:02.36
best avg12: 1:06.45


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2013)

*Results week 09*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 1:24.91 Anton Rostovikov
 1:25.15 DrKorbin
 1:41.96 Skullush
 2:02.41 Riley
 2:24.22 MatsBergsten


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2013)

*Scrambles for week 10*


 2x2x2BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 3x3x3BLD 20 solves: mean of five best. (do at least 5 solves)
 4x4x4BLD 8 solves: mean of two best. (at least 2)
 5x5x5BLD 4 solves: best solve. (well, one then)
 3x3x3 multiBLD 1 attempt: best attempt.

Do as much or as little as you like. Post solves before Tuesday 12 March 24:00 UTC.

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L2 F' D' F' U' L D' L D F2 U2 B	
2. U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F U B D B2 L' U	
3. R' F2 U R2 U' F' D2 R D' F' D2 R2 
4. R2 F' R2 F' R U2 L' U L' F2 U2 B	
5. R2 U L2 U F2 D R2 B D R2 B' L	
6. B L' B L D R' F' D2 L2 B2 R' U	
7. L' U R' F2 R F2 R2 D' R' D2 L2 D'	
8. U B' L2 F2 L2 D' R' B' R2 U2 F' U	
9. B' L' F D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2	
10. U B2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' R' U' B' L D2	
11. R2 U L2 F2 U F L2 D2 F2 D2 R U	
12. U' F2 R' D B2 R2 D R2 U L' D' L2	
13. R2 B D2 R' U2 B U2 F2 U F' L F'	
14. D2 F2 R' B' L F R B D' L U2 L'	
15. F' D B2 L F2 R2 B D' F2 L2 D R	
16. F2 L U' B2 U L2 D2 F' U R B L'	
17. L' D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' D F2 U L F	
18. F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F L D' B2 D' R F2	
19. F' D B R F2 U2 R U L U F2 U'	
20. R2 F' D2 L' B2 L' D R U' L F2 R2	


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D' B R B2 U B' D' B2 F' L R2 F2 U' D B L' B2 D2 R U' D' R 
2. U2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' R F U2 R2 D' F B2 L F' D2 L U2 F L2 
3. B F2 L2 D' L2 U' B L2 R' D2 L B' D' F R U' F L' D2 L' U B' 
4. L2 B D' R2 B' F2 L B' F2 L B2 L2 F B2 L D F' L' B' R B F2 
5. B' F' R2 F U' R2 D2 L' D2 F B' R2 B R' F R2 B F U2 R F R 
6. U B' U D2 F' B' D B L B' L' U' F2 U2 D R' D' U R2 D R U 
7. R F2 D B2 D U R B F' L R2 D' B D F' L' B' L2 F' R B D 
8. D2 B' D' B R' D2 L U' F' R2 B' R2 L B' U' F' L' U2 F2 U R U' 
9. U2 F' R2 B D U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L D B R' B R F' D2 U R2 F2 B 
10. U' L F' L F2 R2 B' R' F' D F' B' L F2 B2 R2 U' B' D R B' U2 
11. D' R U B' F R U2 F2 U' R L2 D' L D B' F2 D2 R L2 D' B2 D2 
12. R' F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R U2 F R2 D' F D R' L D B U B2 F R' 
13. L R' D F' R' U' R2 F' L F2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' 
14. D R2 D F' U R2 B2 L2 F D' L2 R U D' R' U' R L B' F D U2 
15. D2 F2 U' F2 U D' B U B' R2 D L B2 R2 D B2 R F R B' U L2 
16. B L F2 L' F2 D R' B' U2 D L' U2 F' L' D F D' L2 U R' B2 D 
17. U' L2 R' U L2 U' F R F L' R' B D' B R L' D2 R U' L2 U' R' 
18. F' R' D2 F' R D' U B U' D' R' U' D2 B L' R2 B' D L2 D' F' R 
19. F U2 F R2 F' D U' L' R2 B' F' R D' R' U' B2 R F' R2 F R' B 
20. U L2 B L2 R B' L2 D2 F' B' D' U2 B' D' B' R L' F R L' D U2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Rw2 B Fw2 D' F Rw2 U' Rw' U B2 Fw' L' D2 B' D' Uw U Fw D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' B2 D B F' Rw Fw U' L U L2 D Rw D2 U2 Rw'
2. Fw2 U Rw2 F Rw' R D U' Rw D2 U2 L' Rw2 F Uw' L' B' R2 B Rw Fw' F D2 U2 Rw2 D' F' Rw2 F' Uw2 R Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B Fw2 U'
3. F2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw' F Uw' L2 Rw R2 U' R D2 Fw2 Rw B Fw U2 Fw Rw R2 B2 Uw' U L2 D2 Rw2 R B2 Rw B2 F2 Rw B D' U2 Fw D' Uw R2
4. Uw Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 B R' Uw' U2 B2 Fw' L2 F2 L U2 B2 Uw U' R2 D R2 B Rw2 B2 U' F U2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 F'
5. Fw R2 U2 Fw' L' U B' L Rw2 R D2 B F Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw F R B' Rw' D B Fw F' Uw U' L' B' Uw2 B' R2 F U' B2 Rw' R' D Rw2
6. R B D Rw' B2 L Rw2 R D Uw Rw R B F2 D Uw L' U R' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw R' F R2 U R2 Uw L' R D L Fw U2 R2 U L D2
7. B Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F D R' B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 F U2 B2 Fw L' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 F U Rw F' U' Rw' D' Uw2 B' Rw F2 Uw' L' B Rw' R2
8. L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 B' L Rw' B Rw B Dw' Fw U2 Fw' U B2 Bw' Fw' Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 U' B R2 U' B2 L Uw Rw Fw L U Bw2 Lw2 B' U2 L' Lw' D2 


* 5x5 BLD* Result of best solve 

1. L2 Uw Bw2 Uw Bw L2 B2 Uw' Lw R' Bw2 F2 Dw2 U Fw2 Rw2 F' Lw Rw Dw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 U' R Bw F' Lw Rw' R B Fw2 F D2 F2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw' R Uw2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw R2 F Lw Dw' Bw' L' R' B2 Bw' Fw
2. F2 Dw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw U' L2 B' F L2 Lw' U' Bw' R B2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw' L' Uw Fw' R Dw' F Rw Dw Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw' L' R2 Bw' D2 U2 F D' Dw' Fw Rw' F' D' Uw' R' B L' Fw' F Dw' F' R2 Fw D'
3. Dw2 L' Lw Bw' F' Lw' Uw L Dw B Lw D2 B' Fw2 L2 Lw B Dw Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw L Fw' Uw2 L2 F' Dw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 F' D2 Dw' Rw' Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 L' F2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L D Fw' Lw' R2 Uw' U' Lw Dw' U2 F2 Lw'
4. Bw Rw' B' Fw Lw2 R2 D L' R' Uw' R' D L' Rw U2 L2 Dw' Uw Lw Rw' R' B2 L' R2 Fw' Uw U2 Bw Dw' Rw' Fw D Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 Fw' L' Dw' Bw2 Dw' B' Dw Uw' L' Fw' D Fw' F2 Rw' U Bw2 R' Dw' B' Bw D' U' Rw2


* Multi BLD* One attempt

1. F R D L' D F L F2 U L B' U2 F' L2 U' F' U F2 U2 F2 U' F 
2. B F2 D2 F' L2 U F U B L F D2 R D R2 F' L2 R U2 B' U L 
3. B' L2 B2 D' B' L2 F' L2 U' F B2 R B F2 D' L' F R F' U' D' F' 
4. D' U2 B F2 D U2 L2 D F D2 L D2 L' D R' D F' U' F' U' R L2 
5. R2 D L' D R2 L' D' L R2 U D' F2 D R' D L B U' D' R' B2 U' 
6. R B' R D R' D2 B' D U' B2 R2 L2 B2 D' B' F2 L2 R2 F2 U D2 R2 
7. R' U R' F' L' R B' R2 B2 L D B2 U2 R2 U D' R F2 L' B2 F' L' 
8. D' B D B' U2 L' B U' R2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 F2 L D R2 F2 L2 F' L2 
9. F' U' L2 U D R U F2 R B2 D' L2 U2 F D U' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' 
10. F R' L2 U' R2 B2 R' L' F R' B' D' L D R' L2 F B2 D' L2 U2 R 
11. B2 R' F' R' F2 R L' F B2 L B2 R B2 L2 D' F2 B' R' L U' F R' 
12. R2 B2 U2 B2 F L F' R' B U2 R D2 R2 U' D' F2 D2 R U R2 B F 
13. U B L' R2 U F D' U' R2 U' D2 F2 L B2 F L D L2 B R' B U2 
14. L2 F D U' F2 B2 L2 D F' L U2 B D2 R' D2 L' R' D F R2 U2 D' 
15. R' B2 U2 B F R2 F D B' R B' L U' D' R L2 D' B F R L' F2 
16. U D F2 U' R L' F U D' L U2 R' U2 R' B2 U' B' D' L U2 B' F 
17. B D B' D2 F' U' B' D2 U2 B2 R B D R' B' D U2 F R' L2 F2 B2 
18. R D R B' R2 F2 U F R2 L U F2 L2 R' D' U' F R' D' B D' U' 
19. D B F' R' B' D2 R2 F B2 L' R2 F2 U F L2 U2 F U2 R' L' F' U 
20. D L F' D' R F B' U R B2 R L2 F D B' U' D' B L2 B' D2 R2 
21. B' F2 R U R D L F U2 R2 D R2 L F2 L D' F2 R U' B L F2 
22. F' B L U' R2 B2 L' U D2 F D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R' D U2 L' F 
23. U' R2 L B L R' U' L2 D' B' U' D2 L' B' R L2 D B R2 D' L2 U2 
24. B D2 B' U' L' R F2 U F' L2 F2 B2 L' D' B R' B U2 R' B' L2 D 
25. B2 F2 D L2 B L B' R' D' R2 L B F U' L2 U' F U2 D' F2 U R' 
26. F' B' R2 L F' R' U' R L' D' B' D' R2 D2 U2 L' D U' B L2 F R' 
27. F' R B2 F' R U2 F' L' B U' L' B2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F D 
28. B' L' F D2 L B2 L D2 L2 R' B' D' F' R L U' R' B' F D' B2 R2 
29. R' F2 R' B F D U' L2 F2 D F B2 L R2 B' F' D R' L' B L U' 
30. U2 L U2 L' F' U L' F' R F' B2 R D B L' R F2 D2 R2 F' L U2 
31. R' F' D' U2 F' R2 D2 B U B2 D2 F' U L B' L2 D U2 R' D2 F' D' 
32. R' L D' F R2 D2 B2 L U' L U' D B R2 B2 D2 R D L2 R D U' 
33. D2 F' R2 L' B' U' B' L U' F U2 L F2 D' U2 L' U' B' F R2 U' L 
34. B2 U L' B' R' U2 F U' F' L D L' B' U F2 B2 R2 L2 B' U' B2 U' 
35. L' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' D U2 F2 L' U2 B' F2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 
36. U2 R' L' B F R B' L B F2 D B L' R2 U2 B L' F2 D R L' U2 
37. U R' D2 U2 L U' F2 L' D F U R' B2 U L2 R F D F' U2 L2 U 
38. U B2 R' U' R' D' L' B' F' U' F U' B' D' L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D 
39. D U2 F2 B' D U' B L2 U D2 R B' D F' D' B2 D2 R' L2 U2 D2 B 
40. U2 L2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U' L R2 F' U2 F2 B' U D R2 B' U L' U2 R2


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2013)

3BLD: Accuracy: 50% 

2:55.24, DNF(4:10.06), 3:29.60, 3:23.41, DNF(2:38.17), 2:24.15, 2:44.54+, 2:55.29, DNF(2:04.92), 2:17.39, DNF(3:57.29), DNF(3:25.19), 2:48.78, DNF(3:50.44), 2:52.01, 3:21.76, DNF(2:37.18), DNF(3:04.34), DNF(3:07.64), DNF(3:11.88) = 2:39.16

Very pleased with progress. 

MBLD: 1/2 in 9:32


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD: DNF,* 11:00.2x*, DNF, DNF (I'm sick of my room cohabitants!!! )
[video=youtube_share;KaA_BFemKoQ]http://youtu.be/KaA_BFemKoQ[/video]


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 8, 2013)

Roman said:


> 5BLD: DNF,* 11:00.2x*, DNF, ...
> [video=youtube_share;KaA_BFemKoQ]http://youtu.be/KaA_BFemKoQ[/video]
> Terrible attempts, stupid mistakes. As always.
> Btw, I look like 3yr-old baby when clean-shaven xD




Can you direct me to where you bought that tripod? It's gonna be really useful for me. Do you know if it can accommodate an iPhone 4S? Lol, when I was 17, a bunch of 15 year old girls told me I look 13. Not sure if success kid or bad luck brian.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Mar 8, 2013)

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.54*
Accuracy: 17/20
Session mean: 16.27
15.92, 16.67, DNF, DNF, 16.41, *13.62*, 18.16, 19.86, 18.98, *14.15*, DNF, 15.76, 16.63, *13.67*, 18.95, 18.58, 14.79, 18.18, *11.65*, *14.62*

*3x3x3 BLD: 33.95*
Accuracy: 13/20
Session mean: 36.68
DNF, DNF, 41.29, 35.97, *33.48*, DNF, 42.21, 35.77, *35.52*, 35.56, *34.18*, 40.38, DNF, DNF, DNF, *32.54*, 37.95, 37.93, DNF, *34.05*

*4x4x4 BLD: DNF*
Accuracy: 1/8
DNF(8:36.00)[5:07.87], DNF(9:45.35)[4:54.01], *6:54.90[3:37.04]*, DNF(7:04.23)[4:22.45], DNF(7:24.76)[3:57.54], DNF(7:08.89)[3:34.63], DNF(7:44.13)[4:22.27], DNF(7:56.91)[4:29.06]
Great accuracy :fp
6:54 is pb btw

*5x5x5 BLD: DNF*
Accuracy: 0/2
21:41.41[12:36.28] (off by 3 T-centers), 22:16.96[13:40.69] (off by 3 ridges)


----------



## Skullush (Mar 8, 2013)

*Week 10

3BLD
Mean of 5: 59.30*
Accuracy: 17/20
1:06.53, 1:14.49,* 1:04.08,** 59.95,* 1:15.55, 1:05.49, 1:37.26, 1:04.98, *1:03.65,* DNF(1:29.63), 1:10.10, DNF(1:10.00), 1:19.00, 1:06.14, 1:05.58, 1:12.04,* 52.53, 56.29, *2:23.05, DNF(1:01.30)
Very happy with a sub-1 result, also PB mean of 3, 1:00.29 (1:12.04, 52.53, 56.29)

*4BLD
Mean of 2: 7:13.86*
Accuracy: 6/8
8:21.35, DNF(7:40.94),* 7:07.22,* 7:49.84,* 7:20.49,* 8:21.47, 9:55.03, DNF(7:54.50)
Average of 5: 7:50.56

*5BLD
Best Result: 20:58.35*
Accuracy: 1/2
DNF(18:48.57), *20:58.35
*DNF was off by 3 +centers


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 9, 2013)

*2x2 BLD = 29.29* Sigh, I do *dislike* 2x2! (12/20)


Spoiler



dnf = 99
99.00
44.60
32.61
52.63
38.33
99.00
29.29
40.57
33.28
99.00
99.00
33.00
27.87
39.05
27.95
99.00
99.00
99.00
99.00
28.74


*3x3 BLD = 1:15.31* (13/20)
PB for this comp .


Spoiler



02:33.81	42	3
01:47.34	37	0
01:44.76	32	3
*01:13.77* 29	0
*01:17.20* 32	0
01:11.95	23	1
*01:10.74	*28	0
01:24.46	39	5
*01:14.67	*36	0
02:03.93	37	0
01:19.06	36	1
*01:20.17* 34	0
01:33.90	44	0
01:38.03	43	0
01:38.92	58	0
02:10.25	70	0
01:39.98	49	1
01:15.24	26	1
01:43.77	50	0
01:22.07	40	0


*4x4 BLD = 6:37.86* (4/6)
DNF (9:26 parity), 7:16.16, DNF, (6:35 3e), *6:37.97*, 6:54.82, *6:37.74*

*5x5 BLD = DNF* (0/2)
DNF (15:30), DNF (17:16)

*Multi = 2*
2/2 in 7:00 (memo 4:20)


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 9, 2013)

*BLD2* *13.53*, acc: 16/20
16.88, 17.94, *12.26*, 23.55, DNF(18.39), 21.17, 15.87, 29.44, *14.97*, 18.37, 18.33, 22.20, DNF(18.71), DNF(13.20), 17.25, *13.37*, DNF(16.34), 16.68, *13.60*, *13.44*

Phew, I got Anton.

*BLD3* *41.18*, acc: 18/20
44.58, 45.50, *41.93*, 43.05, *40.03*, 52.65, 45.51, 52.66, 1:09.70, 52.49, 57.16, DNF, 45.78, *39.84*, DNF, 1:03.68, *41.60*, 43.39, 48.64, *42.51*

*BLD4* *3:44.33*, acc: 4/8
4:31.93[2:13.48], DNF(4:02.70)[1:46.44], DNF(4:03.70)[2:01.73], DNF(3:38.73)[1:48.70], 
*3:54.66[2:05.15]*, 3:58.35[1:45.06], DNF(3:28.64)[1:30.45], *3:34.00[1:36.74]*

*BLD5* *10:39.55*, acc: 2/4
DNF(7:34.30)[3:20], DNF(7:43.82)[3:39], 11:15.75[3:35.43], *10:39.55[4:16.70]*

*Multi-BLD*


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2013)

*3BLD (11/20): 1:01.61*
1:04.81, DNF(1:07.28), 1:05.86, DNF(1:00.66), 1:11.86, 1:18.66, DNF(1:34.66), DNF(1:13.25), 56.68, 1:05.43, 1:26.28, DNF(1:00.34), 1:10.71, DNF(1:43.68), 1:26.72, DNF(1:29.63), 55.28, 1:10.58, DNF(46.50), DNF(1:26.16)

Damn, so inaccurate. 

*Multi BLD:*
5/5 in 22:52.89

Finally got a 5/5.


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2013)

MBLD: 
7/10 in 40:22 (4 points)
Comments: Same accuracy as my last attempt at 10, but the last one was only 34 minutes. ;/ This time I had some trouble recalling, but eventually I recalled correctly. The DNF's aren't too far off. Two of them have it so, if I corrected one turn, it would make it off by 3 edges. The other one is weird, I think an M turn wasn't completed all the way or something.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 12, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 27.86



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Best avg5:* 29.99
*Session mean:* 31.08

*memo time avg:* 9.83
*solve time avg:* 21.25

*1. 26.89 (8.62)*
2. 32.57 (10.74)
3. 34.17 (8.89)
*4. 27.59 (9.16)*
5. 29.82 (9.25)
6. DNF
7. 33.95 (9.11)
*8. 28.06 (9.32)*
9. DNF
10. DNF
*11. 27.79 (8.94)*
12. DNF
13. 35.21 (11.81)
14. 31.31 (10.93)
15. 31.85 (9.78)
16. 32.53 (10.53)
*17. 28.97 (10.16)*
18. 34.47 (10.39)
19. DNF
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## sneze2r (Mar 12, 2013)

*3BLD : 35.26*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2013)

*Results week 10*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 13.53 DrKorbin
 13.54 Anton Rostovikov
 29.29 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 27.86 Maskow 
 33.95 Anton Rostovikov
 35.26 sneze2r
 41.18 DrKorbin
 59.30 Skullush
 1:01.61 Iggy 
 1:15.31 MatsBergsten
 2:37.37 JianhanC 
@Jianhan: Mean of best five means just that, not a cubeing average of five with best and worst removed.
(We have already removed up to 15 bad solves )

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:43.33 DrKorbin
 6:37.86 MatsBergsten
 7:13.86 Skullush
 DNF Anton Rostovikov
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:39.55 DrKorbin
11:00.29 Roman
20:58.35 Skullush
 DNF Anton Rostovikov
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

 5/5 = 5 (22:53)  Iggy 
7/10 = 4 (40:22)  Riley
 2/2 = 2 ( 7:00)  MatsBergsten
 1/2 = 0 ( 9:32)  JianhanC 

*Scrambles for week 11*
Post solves before Tuesday 19 March 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' U' R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U' R 
2. R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U' F 
3. R F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U' F2 
4. F' U2 R F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U2 R' U 
5. U2 R F' R F2 R2 U F2 U R2 F' 
6. F2 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 F U' R' F2 R 
7. U' F2 U F R U2 F2 R U2 F' 
8. F U R' F' U2 R' U F' R' F2 R' 
9. R2 U' F R U R2 U' R F R' U R2 
10. U2 F U' R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' 
11. U F R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F' 
12. R2 F R F2 U' F' R' F U F' U' F 
13. U' F2 R' F U R2 F' U2 R' F' U 
14. F' R2 U2 F' U' F R F2 U2 R' F 
15. R2 U R F U' F2 R2 F2 R U' 
16. F' U2 F' R' F U2 R' F' R2 F R2 
17. F R2 U F' R U' R' U F' U R U 
18. F' U' F2 U' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' 
19. F' U2 R F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' F' 
20. R F' R' F' U2 R F2 R2 F' R F' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' L' D' F' L2 B F' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' L' R' B2 R' F2 U' 
2. U F' R U F2 L2 B' R' F2 B R F' B' U' L' U2 B' U B D' U2 
3. U2 D' B' F' L U2 R2 B2 U D' L D' R U2 R B D' R2 L2 D 
4. L D2 L B2 U F D2 R U' B2 U D R L' F U2 B R' F U2 F2 U 
5. F R' B2 L2 B' D' R L2 D' R' L' B R U R2 D' R2 D2 B U B2 
6. F2 U D' L D2 F B2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U' R' U' L2 R2 F2 
7. L' R2 B' F' L' R2 U' D' L D U R2 F R2 B F' R2 B' D' U2 F B2 
8. B' R F' U R U' B F2 U2 D' L2 B2 F U' B' U' D F' D2 F' B R' 
9. U' F2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L' R F' D R2 F B D R U2 B2 R D2 R' 
10. B' U' F' L' U F2 U' D L' D F U' B2 R U2 F R2 B2 L2 B2 U' 
11. D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 U B R2 L' B2 D R B D2 L' B L2 U' B' D2 
12. L B' U L U2 L' R2 B2 F D2 R' B L' U B' D' F2 B2 L F' B' 
13. B' L2 F2 B D F' B' U2 D R F L B2 D2 R2 U2 D B D' B R 
14. F' U2 F U' L2 R' B' U' B2 R' U' L B' L2 B2 F' R' B L' F' L' F' 
15. D U' B D' R2 B U' D' F U D' B2 R L D R' L2 F' L' U' B D 
16. R' F B' R D' R' U' L2 D2 B2 L D' R L' F B' L B' D F' D2 L2 
17. R' F2 R' F' L' U' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' B L2 U2 R D R L D2 L' 
18. D U' L B2 U2 D' F L2 R2 D2 U2 L U B F U F U2 B' L' D2 L2 
19. B' U' D2 L U' L' B' U2 L' R U2 L' B L' R' B2 U' B' U R2 F2 
20. F' U' L' D2 F' R B' R B D' U2 F' L' D U2 F2 U2 R F' U' D 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. D U F2 Bw2 L U' Fw2 B U2 D B L Rw' Bw' Uw Dw' R Lw Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 U Lw2 U' D Bw' D Uw B L2 R' Fw' Rw Lw' D Fw2 D Uw2 
2. F2 Rw Fw' Rw' D Uw F2 L B R' Fw' B' Lw Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Bw Fw' Uw2 B2 L Uw' B' U2 Dw2 Bw2 F Rw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Fw' 
3. B2 Rw' B F D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 R2 D' B U D Bw2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 R2 U' Bw' D Fw' Rw U2 Fw Dw2 Bw D R' Bw' D Uw 
4. F2 B U2 L R' U2 Fw2 Bw Uw' Dw R2 Fw2 Rw' B Dw2 L2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 F' U Bw Fw L Uw R' Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Dw F Lw' U L' F2 Uw2 D2 
5. Rw' B2 R' U' Fw Rw Bw2 Dw' Rw Lw' U B R2 U' R' Fw2 Lw2 Uw D2 Bw R U2 Lw Rw2 U' Rw2 D Lw R Fw2 D2 B Rw' Fw Dw2 Lw' Fw2 D' L U 
6. B' U' Rw2 Lw2 B Rw L2 U Fw' L' U F' L' B' D2 F Rw' Lw D' U' R2 D2 Lw2 D2 Rw' Lw U' F' B2 D Rw Dw' B Fw2 R' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Uw' 
7. F Bw' D2 R2 D2 Fw' D2 Bw F L Dw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 F Lw' B U Fw2 Bw' D Uw2 L Uw Fw' B2 Lw' B2 U B' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 
8. Bw' L B' U' R' B' Uw' D2 B U2 Bw Fw R U' Lw2 Bw2 L2 Fw D Uw Fw2 B D2 R L Bw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 R' Bw Uw Rw2 Bw U2 Fw2 Rw' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. R2 L U' L' R2 Dw' L' D' Rw2 Uw R2 L D' U2 Lw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R F L2 D' B' Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 R' Uw B2 F' R U2 D2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw B L2 U Dw Rw L2 Bw' Rw Uw' Fw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D' B' F' 
2. Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D Lw2 Dw' U2 B2 Dw' U2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 L U Lw' F D2 B R2 Lw' Fw' R Bw2 Uw D2 Rw U2 Lw D2 Bw U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' D Rw U' Lw' D L' Rw' D' Uw' F2 L2 D B2 Rw' U2 B' Rw' Lw B Lw Dw' Uw 
3. Bw L2 Uw B2 U Dw' F' Bw2 U D' Fw2 B2 U L U' Bw' Lw Rw2 Dw U2 Rw' Fw' L F' Bw2 D' F2 B U' B' Fw2 Dw' F' R' Bw U F2 Lw' Bw2 Fw L2 F L Fw2 D2 B Lw' Bw' F Lw2 U2 F' D' Rw2 Dw' L Uw2 L Fw2 
4. U2 R F' R' L2 Dw L F Rw' Bw' Uw R' B2 Dw' U2 Fw B' U2 Dw2 F R Dw' U2 Bw' Lw Fw2 B2 Lw F Lw Uw2 Lw' Dw' Uw L' R' B Fw2 D2 Fw U Lw2 Fw' B2 L U2 R2 D2 Rw' F' Dw2 Uw' Bw' D2 R Fw' L2 F' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. U F D' L U R' B2 U2 F R' U2 R2 B2 F' D' L R2 B' U R 
2. U D' F2 L2 U' R' D2 U' F' U2 F' B2 U B' U R2 L2 F' U2 F' U' D2 
3. L' D' R B U' R D B2 D R' D2 F B2 R' L' U' B2 U2 B R2 L' F 
4. R' B U L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U' L2 D R' U2 B2 D' 
5. L' F R2 U B2 U' D F' R L2 F' U2 R F' D B' F2 L' B2 U R2 
6. R2 L F2 U F L' F2 U' L' F B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D' 
7. B D' U' L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D' F D2 L U' B F L U' L2 U D2 
8. R D2 L' F L2 D' R F B' D2 B' D' F2 R' U R F U B U' 
9. L' B2 R' D' U2 B' L' U' F2 B2 U2 F' L D2 L2 B2 U L U2 B2 L' 
10. B R2 L2 U2 B L' B U' B2 L' U2 B2 L' F' U F' L U' L2 F' R 
11. R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F B2 L2 U' D' L' B2 F D2 U' B' D L F 
12. U L2 F L2 D' F' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' D F2 D' F U' D2 R2 L' 
13. D R2 D' L' F2 L2 B2 L2 B F L' B' D2 R' L' U' R2 B2 F2 D B 
14. B F2 L2 D R' D2 F R B' D F L' R D' L' R2 F' R2 F2 R 
15. U' F R2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L' D' R D2 L' D' R' F L F' D2 L R' 
16. U L R F2 D' U' B F' R F2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 F L' U D B' U' B 
17. L B' D' U2 F' U2 L' B2 L' D2 U L' U F' U R' U R' D B2 
18. U2 R' D B' U R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L B' U' F' B L2 R D2 L B 
19. U2 D' L' R' U B D R2 B D2 R L F2 U' F2 U L U' D' F U L 
20. F U' R2 U B R' D2 U2 B2 L R F' U' D L' B' R2 L' B2 D2 B 
21. B D' L B2 L' R D' U L' R' D R B' F2 U2 R' D2 R U' F D2 R 
22. R B' U' F R' F L F' L R' D2 L2 R2 F2 R' F R F2 B2 D F' U2 
23. F' R' B' L' F' D' B' D2 R L D L' U L' R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F' R' 
24. B2 D2 U' B' D2 U' L2 U' B F L2 U' B D U2 B2 D' B' U2 R' L' 
25. R2 F' R D U B2 L' B' L2 D' F2 D' L R2 U2 D L2 B D' B' 
26. U L' F' R D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' D2 R' F2 L' B R' D B2 D2 U L2 
27. F' L R' D F2 U' D' R U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 F B' U2 B R L2 B 
28. U' R' U2 D F2 U F B D2 L B' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 D2 
29. F2 R' B R' U F' R L2 D L2 D L D U2 B F' U' F' U2 F' L2 
30. F B2 R' B' U' R2 B U D' F' U' F R U D' R2 U2 L D2 U 
31. R2 D2 B' R' F' B R' L' F' B2 R2 L D' R B R2 B' D R' F2 B2 R2 
32. B2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B' R D2 U L2 U R' F2 U' L U' D2 F L2 U2 F 
33. B R2 D R' B F2 U' B D' B' U D2 B2 D' F L' R' F' B2 U' B' F2 
34. B L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R L2 U B' D' F B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R 
35. D U' B' D' U R2 B F R' D' U' F D L' R' B2 U' B2 F' D' 
36. D2 B F2 R U' B' D B2 U2 L' R' D' R U' D' R' L' B U L 
37. U2 R' F2 D' R' L B F' L F R2 L' B F2 U2 B' L2 B' L' U' F2 D2 
38. U' F' L2 R B D' R2 F D2 R' U' D' L2 U B2 L2 R2 F B' U' F2 
39. U' R' L2 D2 L' R2 F' L F R' F B' R2 U' L2 R D2 U2 R2 F R2 L' 
40. B U2 R D L U' R' F' U' D2 F' U' R2 D F' U' F' U' F2 R2 D L2 

@Maskow, please tell when you need more than 40 

Edit: I see now that the scrambles for 4 BLD have the same kind of error
that 2 BLD had a couple of weeks ago. I'll fix it until next week, Oleg .


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2013)

3BLD:
MBLD: 1/2 in 9:55

@Mats: I did that, took out the best 5 solves and averaged it right? Maybe my post was confusing or I took the wrong times. Either way thanks for letting me know and for recalculating my average 

edit: nvm I see what I did, I took the average instead of the mean. Won't happen again I promise


----------



## Maskow (Mar 13, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Maskow, please tell when you need more than 40



Give me some time 
Sorry that I didn't do MBLD for race in this week but I was in work, on competition and now I'm ill and my brain doesn't work 
It isn't good because I have next competition in the next weekend (23 March) and I wanted train hard for 40 cubes. But I can't.


*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.06



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*Session avg:* 32.43
*Best avg5:* 31.73

*Memo time avg:* 9.83 (best: 8.29, worst: 12.19)
*Solve time avg:* 22.60 (best: 16.14, worst: 27.44)

1. 33.97 (11.95)
2. 30.13 (10.09)
3. 33.02 (9.66)
4. DNF
*5. 28.92 (8.63)*
6. 37.55 (10.89)
7. DNF
8. 33.78 (9.20)
9. 33.35 (9.07)
10. DNF 
*11. 29.89 (9.51)*
12. 31.96 (8.29)
*13. 27.68 (9.77)*
14. 35.37 (9.27)
15. 38.11 (10.67)
16. 33.98 (10.05)
*17. 29.08 (9.39)*
18. DNF
19. 37.35 (12.19)
*20. 24.73 (8.59)*



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 15, 2013)

*2x2 BLD:* *37.98* acc: 20/20 (ahaha)
53.03, 56.17, 50.02, 43.63, 54.54, *36.87*, *39.65*, 1:29.69, 50.12, *34.58*, 45.81, 1:02.89, *35.84*, *42.98*, 1:05.92, 1:15.62, 48.80, 48.17, 1:06.82, 47.61

*3x3 BLD:* *2:39.27* acc: 5/6
*2:56.72*, DNF(2:33.53), *2:25.72*, *3:26.22*, *2:14.58*, *2:13.09*

*4x4 BLD:* *12:02.23* acc: 2/3
DNF, *14:00.00*, *10:04.46*


Spoiler



DNF (2 centers off), 
14:00.00 (solved, but timer did not run , so it's the worst possible time for this attempt), 
10:04.46 (PB. So close...)


*5x5 BLD:* *31:27.76* (first time in my life trying 5x5 BLD and immediately successful)


Spoiler


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2013)

Sakoleg said:


> *4x4 BLD:* DNF (2 centers), DNF (solved, but timer did not run )



This is not the WC. If you know or can estimate your time you can use it in this comp.
You just estimate to the worst time you think it was.

*3x3 bld = 1:29.50* (14/20)

*4x4 bld = dnf* (0/7)

*5x5 bld = dnf * (0/2)

Awful week, I've never had so many dnf:s in a row. 
Particularly sad 4bld.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Mar 15, 2013)

*2x2x2 BLD: 13.13*
Accuracy: 18/20
Session mean: 16.01
14.19, 15.37, 19.23, *12.52*, *13.43*, *12.33*, 15.40, *13.94*, *13.42*, 19.15, 18.59, 18.77, DNF, 16.53, 17.91, 17.96, 16.81, DNF, 16.21, 16.40

*3x3x3 BLD: 33.91*
Accuracy: 12/20
Session mean: 36.53
38.06, DNF, *33.84*, 37.36, *34.31*, DNF, 38.39, 36.27, *34.98*, 41.58, 37.25, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *34.54*, 39.94, DNF, *31.86*

*4x4x4 BLD: DNF*
Accuracy: 1/8
DNF, DNF, DNF, 8:08.56[5:04.85], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
Awful accuracy  I hope it will get better after some experience...

*5x5x5 BLD: 23:20.08*
Accuracy: 1/4
DNF, DNF, *23:20.08[14:54.50]*, DNF.
PB by 10 minutes


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 16, 2013)

*BLD2* *12.59*, acc: 16/20
16.13, 18.64, 20.37, *14.17*, 17.29, DNF, 21.18, 20.78, DNF, *11.07*, DNF, *11.89*, DNF, *13.12*, 22.39, 19.99, 19.90, 20.05, 19.18, *12.68*

*BLD3* *41.19*, acc: 16/20
*42.67*, DNF, *43.42*, *42.40*, *40.70*, 56.96, 1:09.80, DNF, 44.18, DNF, 57.05, 1:05.34, 46.42, 49.57, 53.17, 45.60, *36.74*, 1:02.03, 51.78, DNF

*BLD4* , acc: 


*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD*


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2013)

MBLD:

11/11 in 43:04.16[32:15.48]. 11 points.
Comments: PB, 2nd try at 11 cubes.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 19, 2013)

Week 2013-11

3x3 BLD: *1:21.64*
Accuracy: (12/20) 60%

*1:25.19*, 2:11.27, DNF, 1:44.84, DNF, 1:37.00, DNF, DNF, *1:25.75*, DNF, 1:28.18, DNF, *1:15.38*, 1:37.82, DNF, DNF, 1:40.20, 1:27.35, *1:27.25*, *1:14.61*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2013)

*Results week 11*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 12.59 DrKorbin
 13.13 Anton Rostovikov
 37.98 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(6)

 28.06 Maskow 
 33.91 Anton Rostovikov
 41.19 DrKorbin
 1:21.64 Mikel 
 1:29.50 MatsBergsten
 2:39.27 Sakoleg
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 12:02.23 Sakoleg
 DNF Anton Rostovikov
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

23:20.08 Anton Rostovikov
31:27.76 Sakoleg
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

11/11 = 11 (43:04)  Riley
 1/2 = 0 ( 9:55)  JianhanC 


*Scrambles for week 12*
Post solves before Tuesday 26 March 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U' F R2 U2 F R U R2 F' R' F U 
2. U' F2 U R' F' R2 F' R F2 R' F' U2 
3. U2 F R2 F' U R F R2 U F2 U 
4. R2 U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' R' F R' F 
5. U R' F' U R2 F U F U' R2 
6. F2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U' F R' F 
7. R2 U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R U 
8. R2 U R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U 
9. U' R U F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' 
10. F R F' U2 F' U' F' U' F2 R 
11. R U2 F' R' U R2 F' U' F' R2 
12. U2 R F U R U' F' R U' F U R2 
13. F U' R F2 R2 F R F R' U2 F' U 
14. F' R F' U' F2 R' F2 R F R' U' R2 
15. R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F R' F' 
16. U F2 R F' U2 R' F U' R2 U2 R U 
17. U2 F2 R' F2 U' F U R' U' R' 
18. F R' U F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U' R' F' 
19. R' U R F2 U R U2 F' R2 U' F 
20. F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U2 F' D2 F2 U' F' U' D' F2 R' U' D2 L' R U' B' F2 D L2 U F2 
2. U L' D L B F' L U' B2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B' D R2 U 
3. F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U D2 L' B' F' R' F R D2 F2 B R2 D L2 
4. L2 U2 L F R F' L2 R2 U D R F' D2 L2 B U R L2 D U 
5. D2 R F D2 F D2 B' F' L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' U R L F L' F 
6. L2 U2 L2 D2 F' B' U L F2 U' F' U R' F' L2 F' B D L2 D2 R D2 
7. B' D' U R2 L' B D' F2 U2 L2 D F' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 U L' B' R' 
8. B R U2 B L U' R' U R D' L2 U' F2 B2 D U L2 U L' R' 
9. R2 U2 D2 F2 D' F2 L' F2 B R2 U2 B2 F' R F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 
10. U F D L' R' F L2 D2 R D' R2 D R B R' L' F R2 L' D R2 
11. L2 F D' R F' U2 F2 D2 F' L U' D' B L D' F2 U B L B 
12. L2 D' U2 B' R F2 L D2 F R' F2 B' L B2 D U' B2 R' B' F' D' 
13. R B' L U' R2 B' D' F U2 R B L U2 R' U2 B' R B2 R F U' 
14. D F U F B2 U B U2 R' F U' R U2 L2 D' B D F2 U D B R2 
15. U2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L B' R U B' L B2 R2 F' R' L2 B R B2 
16. U D2 B L R' F D F' D2 L' D R F' R D L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 
17. U' D L2 B U B' F2 U2 L' F U D R' D' F' U' B U2 F' U' L' 
18. R U B2 L2 R D L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 D' F' B2 R' D B2 D2 U R D 
19. R' L' U' R2 L' F U' B' U' D' F2 B2 R' D2 L' B D' U R D2 B2 D 
20. R B2 D B2 R D L' U2 B' U F2 L' R' U' R' L D' U F2 U2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. B Dw Bw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 L D' Bw2 F U2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' D2 B U2 B' U2 Lw2 R U B Rw B2 Dw2 U' Bw2 D' Bw' Rw' L2 D2 Rw Uw B' L' F2 D' 
2. Bw L Fw' R' L2 Dw' R Bw' Lw' Uw2 D F' R2 Uw' F2 Lw' U2 Lw2 R B' U2 Dw' Lw2 B Rw2 B' Uw2 Bw F2 U2 F Uw2 D R' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D' F U 
3. D R' Bw2 D2 L2 Dw U' F L' B' Rw D' U' Lw2 Dw' U B' Lw2 Uw' R D2 Bw' D Bw F2 Rw' D R D2 B' Rw' Fw' Lw2 R Fw' Rw2 Bw F Uw 
4. Rw' L2 D' F' U2 R2 Dw' U2 F' B2 R Bw Dw2 Fw' R Uw' F2 L' B F2 Rw' L U' R2 B2 D2 Lw Bw L D L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw B' L' Uw D2 
5. Fw B2 Lw R2 Uw2 R2 Fw D2 Bw F' R' B' U' Dw2 F2 Rw' L' Uw R Fw' B2 Lw' Dw F B2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 L Dw2 F2 B Dw U Rw U' B Uw 
6. Rw Uw Rw B Rw' U2 Bw' Lw2 Uw D R' Lw Uw D Bw2 L2 Dw Lw2 R' B2 Rw Fw' Lw' D2 F Dw' Lw' U' L' Dw' Rw' L Bw2 R U' Bw Uw Rw2 
7. L F' B2 D' F Bw Dw U2 Lw Fw2 B D2 R2 Fw' R B2 F2 Uw' L2 D' U2 Rw2 Fw B D2 Rw' L B Uw' D' Fw B2 D Bw Uw D2 Rw2 Fw U 
8. R2 L' U' L Dw2 U2 Lw U' D' Fw U' L' Uw' B2 L R D B2 Dw L' Uw2 D Lw' B' Uw' B Lw' Bw2 R Dw U' Rw U D Lw' B2 Lw' Uw2 Bw R2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Lw R' Fw' Bw L Rw' Bw2 U2 B2 Uw Rw Bw Dw2 F' B Rw' Dw Rw L Bw' Rw' D2 Fw Rw' Dw' L U' Rw2 F2 Dw F Rw2 Fw Rw L' Dw' Lw R B' L2 F2 Dw Lw Fw Rw' U2 Bw2 U Dw Lw2 Dw2 R' U Dw' Lw' F R2 D2 
2. Rw' Uw Fw Bw2 R Bw Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' Lw F' Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' B' Uw' Lw2 R' D Lw U' Bw2 Lw2 D U2 Lw' U' B R2 L Fw U' Lw2 U2 B2 Fw2 U' L' Dw L' R' U D2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 B 
3. Uw2 D' Rw Fw2 Bw Uw Bw' Uw' L2 Fw' D2 Rw' L' B Fw2 Lw Fw' L R Uw2 Bw' Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw U Fw' Lw2 Bw2 U2 L B' Fw2 L' F' U2 D' Lw F D U' Bw' R L2 Dw Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw' F2 L F' U' Bw Dw' L' Uw2 R' D' 
4. Bw L2 Rw' Dw Uw2 R' Fw' U B' Lw2 F' D2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 F' U R D L2 Dw B2 Rw' Fw Lw' Bw U2 Rw' L2 Bw Rw Fw' U Rw' Bw F2 U Fw2 U' Bw2 D Bw2 Lw R' Dw2 Rw' U' Fw' D Rw Lw B Fw' Uw2 Rw2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R F' D2 L' F' B' U2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' U R' L' D2 R U' B F R2 
2. U D L' R U' B' L B' R B U2 D R' D' F' U2 B R2 F L U R' 
3. B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D F B L2 F B' D2 F2 
4. F2 D' F B U' B' U B' U F R B2 F' L' D2 F2 U D R2 U' 
5. B' D' U2 R B F' L B' U2 B2 R B' R2 B2 F D R L F' B 
6. R2 B' U2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 D U F L R F' R2 D2 F' L' F' D 
7. U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 F' R F2 L' B2 D L' U2 F U2 D F B' R2 L 
8. B2 F D' R B2 D2 U R L F2 B2 D2 R D B F' D2 U R2 D U 
9. R' D L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 D2 F U' F U' R' L2 D' U 
10. B F2 L F' R' B R D2 L2 D' L U2 R D L2 R2 D2 R2 D F B L2 
11. U B' D' U2 L' F D2 B' L2 U2 D R2 B' U2 F D F B R B' L' U 
12. L U2 L2 D L U2 F R' U D' L U' F' U L' R F R2 U B' 
13. R B' R' U2 B' L2 D2 U' R2 D U' L' U' B F2 L F D2 F' R' L' B2 
14. R B2 D' F2 D' U F' R' U' B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L D F B U2 L2 
15. B' L2 D2 B U2 D L' B' U' B2 D' F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D' B' U2 
16. R2 D' L2 F B D L2 D' F' U' R' B' D' L F2 B' U' D L F2 B' U' 
17. R F B D B2 L' F' U' R' D2 B2 D' F' B' R D2 F' B' L' U2 
18. F2 R2 F' R' D2 B2 D2 F L U2 D L U L2 R2 U F' D2 U' F 
19. R F' B L' R2 F L' F L' B F' D L B' F2 D F B L2 F2 U' 
20. L' U2 F2 U2 F D L2 U B F R L' D U2 B R D F R' L U R2 
21. R2 B2 D B' R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 F' L' F2 U' D' L U' L2 D R2 
22. U2 L2 B D' F R U2 L R2 B F' U2 B U' L B' F R2 L B' D' 
23. L' F' B D2 B' F' R2 F' R2 B R2 U B' U' D F' D2 U2 L' U' L2 
24. R2 U2 R U' D' L2 U' R D2 R L2 U L' F L2 R2 B2 R' D2 B 
25. F' B2 D R2 U' D' R2 U' B F' R' B2 D U L2 R B2 L' B' F' U 
26. R' D2 R2 F B2 L' B2 U B2 D R U F' D U F' L' F U L2 
27. D' L R' F B R' L' F U2 B' F' R' D2 B' L U D2 R2 D L2 F2 
28. L' U L R' B' F D2 B' R2 L2 D' L' B D' L U2 B' U2 R F 
29. F2 B2 R L F D B U' R' U L R U F' L' D' U2 L R' F B2 
30. U L2 U2 L U2 D L2 B' U2 F' R F' B' U2 F U B' L2 U' D2 B' U2 
31. F U B' F2 U2 L R' B' R' F' L2 F' R U2 F2 D U R' B' F2 U 
32. R2 L2 U' F R' B2 R F U2 R' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 D B' U 
33. D2 R2 D' L B' R2 U R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 B' D' 
34. L' B' F' D B L D2 F' L U' B' L R B D' B2 F L' R' B 
35. B' F L' B2 F' U' B R' B D L2 R B' U' R D2 B2 U' R' F2 D' 
36. B2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' B2 F2 U D F2 L' D2 L2 F L2 B' R' D' L 
37. R2 D' L2 F2 R B2 F2 U R' B2 D' R U' R D R' F' B D L' D2 L 
38. L D' R B' F2 R2 U R2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B' R F 
39. L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' L U' B' U' L' B2 L F2 U' L B2 R 
40. L B' F' R B2 R' L F U L' B2 R' D L' F U L U2 F2 B


----------



## Maskow (Mar 20, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.95



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Session mean:* 32.12
*Best avg5: *30.83

*memo time avg:* 9.76 (best: 8.68, worst: 11.63)
*solve time avg:* 22.36 (best: 17.72, worst: 27.04)

1. 32.80 (8.90)
2. 32.64 (8.68)
*3. 28.29 (9.63)*
4. DNF
5. 37.47 (10.43)
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. 36.68 (9.66)
9. DNF
*10. 30.95 (10.12)*
11. DNF
12. 34.95 (11.63)
13. 33.27 (10.04)
14. 30.97 (9.39)
15. 32.42 (10.15)
16. 33.72 (9.96)
17. DNF
*18. 26.74 (9.02)*
*19. 27.92 (9.61)*
*20. 30.86 (9.43)*



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 33/39, 58:09 [memo 35:30]
memo 54.62s/cube
solve 34.85s/cube


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2013)

*5x5 BLD*: *8:54.00*, DNF(POP), DNF(8:39, off by 3 +centers), 12:39.45(OMG)


----------



## Mikel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mats,

For week 11, it shows my 3x3 result as 1:11.64, when it should be 1:21.64. It doesn't change my ranking though.


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Mar 20, 2013)

*2x2x2 BLD: 11.67*
Accuracy: 18/20
Session mean: 14.88
DNF, DNF, 17.85, 15.47, 15.35, *14.69*, *11.01*, 15.70, 15.66, 16.17, 15.50, *14.61*, 16.87, *7.95*, 16.82, 15.27, 18.02, 15.59, 15.31, *10.07*

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.10*
Accuracy: 16/20
Session mean: 36.42
Best avg5: 31.41 (this is PB I think  )
Best avg12: 35.93
36.64, DNF, *31.85*, 46.41, 40.19, DNF, 38.65, DNF, *32.74*, 33.64, 47.34, 38.88, 34.42, 39.62, DNF, *30.34*, 38.39, *29.75*, *30.83*, 33.06

*4x4x4 BLD: 6:26.27*
Accuracy: 4/8
DNF, *6:41.10[PB!]*, 6:55.28, 7:05.98, DNF, *6:11.43[PB!]*, DNF, DNF.
This time accuracy is better 

*5x5x5 BLD: 21:14.09*
Accuracy: 1/2
DNF, *21:14.09[PB! memo 13:15.42]*

*Multiblind: 4/5 = 3, 13:12.11*
Memorization: 9:31.53
Just a test of improving my memo.


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 21, 2013)

*2x2 BLD:* *31.18* acc: 18/20
40.32, 45.93, 37.77, DNF, 1:25.37, DNF, 37.60, 54.94, 53.33, 53.36, *35.06*, *37.44*, 41.67, *26.67*, 1:06.81, 39.20, *29.98*, 40.16, 39.61, *26.77*

*3x3 BLD:* *1:49.01* acc: 7/10
*1:35.66*, DNF, *1:43.09*, DNF, *1:55.98*, 2:10.93, *1:57.71*, DNF, *1:52.59*, 2:09.20

*4x4 BLD:* *11:40.23* acc: 2/3
DNF, *12:29.27*, *10:51.18*

*5x5 BLD: *
DNF (2 x-centers:fp)


----------



## Mikel (Mar 22, 2013)

Week 2013-12

3x3 BLD: *1:16.73*
Accuracy: 9/20 (45%)

1:31.66, DNF(1:26.43), DNF(1:09.87), 1:21.82, DNF(1:08.88), 1:54.82, DNF(1:11.34), *1:20.34*, DNF(2:02.03), DNF(1:08.33), DNF(1:36.31), DNF(2:16.36), *1:20.18*, DNF(1:18.36), 1:24.94, DNF(1:04.53), DNF(1:14.94), *1:15.01*, *1:10.62*, *1:17.52*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:26.20* (13/20)


Spoiler



01:41.17	54	0
01:24.11	42	0
02:08.95	72	0
01:42.12	53	0
01:38.74	37	1
03:07.82	59	1
02:00.51	68	0
01:47.30	28	3
01:26.16	32	0
02:08.73	47	0
01:33.22	34	3
01:25.17	30	0
01:16.78	34	3
01:47.23	41	0
01:34.58	37	0
01:42.30	43	0
01:10.93	26	1
01:20.96	34	0
01:32.26	37	2



*4x4 BLD = 6:43.74* (3/8)


Spoiler



DNF 8:29.55	4:09
DNF 6:38.46 3:00
7:19.55 4:06
DNF 7:00.46 4:05
DNF 7:39.34 4:48
*7:14.17* 4:37
*6:13.30* 3:12
DNF 6:37.84 3:44



*5x5 BLD = DNF* (0/2)


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 23, 2013)

*BLD2* *10.71*, acc: 17/20
17.04, 13.37, DNF(17.63), 13.69, 15.93, 16.63, 13.69, *11.76*, *11.11*, 17.26, 18.65, 15.37, *11.37*, 14.48, 14.27, 14.47, *11.18*, DNF(21.13), DNF(15.55), *8.11*
Zomg, sub-11!

*BLD3* *42.32*, acc: 16/20
*40.95*, 49.72, 48.32, 54.46, 50.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:17.17, 1:02.25, 57.57, 48.10, 48.04, 58.59, *47.19*, *39.02*, *43.64*, *40.80*, 1:07.96, DNF

*BLD4* *3:15.40*, acc: 6/8
4:37.34[2:03.08], DNF(3:29.11)[1:38.49], 3:59.14[2:13.35], 3:53.04[1:55.20], *3:26.24[1:33.63]*, 3:26.76[1:30.79], *3:04.55[1:25.71]*, DNF(4:02.68)[1:58.23]
7 - PB!

*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD* *17/22 = 12, 1:00:00*

Memorization: 46:31
I'm sleepy -_-


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2013)

3BLD:

Mean of best 5: 39.96   
Accuracy: 16/20
Times: 48.96, 1:10.82, 46.73, 1:49.70, DNF(1:04.70), DNF(1:03.73), 1:13.22, 1:11.91, 45.55, 34.59, DNF(1:08.73), 43.25, 45.16, 51.27, 57.57, DNF(1:08.49), 1:32.70, 35.67, 41.17, 1:04.76
Comments: Inconsistent, but great, awesome mean of best 5. Nice singles.

MBLD
11/12 in 48:22.45[33:59.46] (10 points)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2013)

*Results week 12*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 10.71 DrKorbin
 11.67 Anton Rostovikov
 31.18 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 28.95 Maskow 
 31.10 Anton Rostovikov
 39.96 Riley
 43.42 DrKorbin
 1:16.73 Mikel 
 1:26.20 MatsBergsten
 1:49.01 Sakoleg
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:15.40 DrKorbin
 6:26.27 Anton Rostovikov
 6:43.74 MatsBergsten
 11:40.23 Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:54:00 Roman 
21:14:09 Anton Rostovikov
 DNF Sakoleg
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

33/39 = 27 (58:09)  Maskow 
17/22 = 12 (60:00)  DrKorbin
11/12 = 10 (43:04)  Riley
 4/5 = 3 (13:12)  Anton Rostovikov




*Scrambles for week 13*
Post solves before Tuesday 2 April 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F2 R2 F2 R' F' R U' F2 U F2 R2 
2. F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F' U R F' R' F2 
3. F R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 
4. R' U F U' R F' U2 F U' R F' R2 
5. F2 R2 F U R F R' F' R2 U R' 
6. F2 U2 R F R2 U' R2 F U R2 
7. F R2 U' F U R F2 U' F U 
8. R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R U R' U' 
9. U F' R' U2 R U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R 
10. U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 
11. R' U' R U F R2 U' R F2 U 
12. F' U' R' U' R2 U R' F R2 U' R' U 
13. U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R F2 R' F U R2 
14. F2 R F' U R U' R F R U' R F' 
15. R2 U' R F' R' F' R' U R' U' R' F' 
16. R F' U R' U F2 R F' R' U' F' 
17. F2 U2 F' R' U R' U R U R2 
18. F U' R' U2 R' F' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 
19. R' U2 R' F U' R F' U R' F 
20. F R F2 R' U' F R2 F2 R2 F' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' D2 B' R2 U D F' B L D' F U' B2 R2 B2 R B F R' D R2 U2 
2. R' F2 R U2 B2 D' U B R2 L2 F' R' U F2 U' F' B' R' L' F2 
3. L2 B2 D' R2 D B D B U2 F' R2 B L F D L' B' D B U2 
4. R L B' U' B' F2 U' R' D2 F' D L2 U2 B' L2 R B' D R2 B L' F2 
5. R' L' B D2 U2 L' D' L F2 L' R' U D2 R2 D' R' D' R D2 L B F 
6. B2 F' R2 U B' L2 D L' U2 D F U' R B' U D B L2 D2 F2 
7. U R B2 F D U L2 R' B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F U R L B2 F2 L' F' 
8. D F2 B D' R U R F' B2 R2 F2 U L' D U' F2 D L' U R 
9. R' F2 D U R2 B U' D' R' L2 U L' D' F' B2 L R' F2 U' R L D 
10. D' B2 L2 R B' L2 B D F L' R' F2 D' R' D2 R2 U D2 R B2 D2 B 
11. U2 L' F' B R' F2 B R F B' D2 U' B L' U D2 F R U' B L2 F2 
12. D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B F' R2 F B' U2 F U' D2 L' F' L' U' D 
13. U2 L2 R2 B' U2 R U2 L' U L' U2 L R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' D B2 D' 
14. F R2 L2 F' L' D' F L F' L' F' B2 R' B U2 L2 B2 F U2 D 
15. U D L' B R2 D' U F2 D' B' F' U' D2 L D B L' U2 B2 U L2 U 
16. L2 R F2 R' B R U' L2 R' U R' D' U2 R' D2 R2 U F' L R' B' 
17. F2 U' D2 B2 R2 D B' R B R2 F' B D' U B' U2 R L2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
18. R' B L2 R D' U L' F' L' D B R' B U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 
19. R' U2 L' F' R L D F' D' B R' L' D' B R' B' U' F2 B2 R2 D L' 
20. B R' U D R2 U' D2 R F2 B' L' F' R' B2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. L Dw2 R Uw' L2 U D F2 B Lw D R2 B L Dw B U2 B2 Rw2 L' F' B U2 Lw U L F2 B R' U F2 R2 Dw Bw2 L' R' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 
2. B' F Lw' Fw Uw2 R D Lw2 D Bw R2 U L' R2 B U Bw' Dw U' R Bw D B' L B2 D2 Lw2 Dw Fw Rw' F Uw D2 B' Lw D' L Uw2 R' 
3. Fw2 Lw2 F' D' U L R2 B2 Fw D' Rw Dw2 Fw2 B' Uw D B2 Dw' R2 B' Rw Bw Uw' Fw R L' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D U2 L B R U' Dw2 
4. Rw L' Dw2 Fw2 Lw F' B D2 R Uw' Bw2 Rw' B' U' Lw2 Bw2 U' Lw' Fw U2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Fw L2 F Uw F2 Dw2 L Fw' B' Lw' F' B Lw Bw U Lw2 
5. Bw F' D L2 B L Fw2 Lw R' U' D B Uw2 Fw B2 U Lw' R2 F' L U' Dw2 Rw' F Lw2 R B F' R2 Fw2 U F' Lw' U' Rw' D' Fw Lw' 
6. U L' R2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 D2 R Uw2 B' Uw2 L Bw2 Lw R2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw Bw R' D2 U' Lw' F2 B2 U Fw2 R' Dw' U2 L' D2 Bw R' Dw2 U2 B2 
7. U' Bw2 Lw' R Uw B Lw Fw2 Lw' Fw Uw R2 L2 F2 B D' L' Bw' R Uw' D' Bw2 U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' B2 Uw' Lw U2 Fw L R D' Rw Bw' U' Fw2 R Bw 
8. D F' U' R Dw Fw2 U' B2 Uw' B2 D' Bw' R D U Rw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw R2 U' F R2 Fw R' L' F D2 Fw2 B D' F' B2 Dw2 Rw' U' Rw2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Dw Rw F' B D R2 Uw2 F2 U Lw' Uw2 Fw U' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw U Fw2 U Dw2 Fw2 B2 L Dw U2 F2 Uw' Dw L' Fw' Dw Uw' B' F Lw Fw2 B' D2 U Lw2 Fw B2 Uw2 Bw' R Fw2 Uw Bw' R' Dw2 Bw F' U D Rw2 Fw' B2 Dw 
2. Bw' Rw D U2 F' Lw' Uw Rw' B D2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Fw' B' Dw F B2 U F2 R Fw2 Lw' Dw' L B Fw Dw B2 U2 R' B Uw' B D Uw F Uw2 R2 Bw' Rw Uw Lw2 Dw B R2 U2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 L Dw Uw' B2 D2 L' F Bw 
3. B' Lw' Uw' Fw R' F B R2 Uw R' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw L2 Uw Lw2 D2 Uw2 R2 Lw Dw2 R U D2 Lw R D B Dw Uw Rw U B R Fw' Bw Lw F' L' Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' U2 B' U' D Bw' D R2 Dw Fw' D2 
4. Fw Uw2 R' Uw' R2 Dw2 L Fw' B2 Uw Dw Fw' B Dw2 Uw2 Lw B2 Uw2 Fw U D2 F Dw2 F' Rw' B2 U' B Uw2 B Uw Fw' B D2 L' R Dw2 Uw R' Dw F2 L2 D B2 Dw U2 R2 Dw B' F2 L U Bw Dw Lw Fw U Bw Rw Fw 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R2 B L' D L' B2 L' R2 F L U F L D2 B' D2 U' F2 U D2 
2. D B2 R L2 U' R L2 F' D R L2 D2 U F' U' L F2 D2 U' F' R' 
3. R2 D U' B L' R' B R L2 F2 B' D R' B L' R F2 L U D2 
4. D2 F2 B U' R2 U' L U R2 D B R' D L F2 D' F L U2 D' F2 L' 
5. F' U2 L' F2 D B' F R' B' R' B F' D L' B2 R F R2 B2 U2 B 
6. F' D L' B U B L U R D2 F' B D' B R' D U L' B' R F2 
7. L2 D2 F R2 B D2 R' F D' F L2 U2 F B R' D F' R' B' F' 
8. U2 F' U2 D' L B2 D2 U R2 F' R' U2 D L' U2 L' U D2 L U2 D' B 
9. D B2 F L' R2 U' L U2 L2 F' L F D' L U2 D' F' R L2 U2 L' U' 
10. U' L U2 R B' L F' R D' F' L' D2 L' B R2 B' R' F' D' B2 D2 R2 
11. U' D F' L2 U L2 R' U2 R' D' U B F D L' D U2 B2 L' R2 
12. U R2 L2 D' R U2 D' R2 F L' U2 D L2 D' L' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 
13. B L' B' D' L B2 D' L' D L' B L D R F' R2 B U B D' 
14. F2 D2 F D L' F B' L2 F2 L' U F L2 B D2 R' L' D2 U F 
15. L B2 D U2 L2 R' B D2 B2 R U2 D2 B F L F U2 D2 B U' F U 
16. B R2 L U F2 U F2 D2 U F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U B F' R B' R 
17. L2 D U' L B' D F B' L D' L' D2 B D' L2 B D U F' L' F' U' 
18. U' F U2 D F R L F2 L' F D B' D' F' U R U D B' F' U F 
19. D' L2 U D2 F D2 B R2 D' B' D' B R2 L' U' L R' D L' F' 
20. L2 D R L' D L R2 D2 F U R2 D' R2 D' R' L B U' F2 U R 
21. L B' F D F R' D' F' R U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R' B U2 L' R B' U' 
22. F' R' F R' D2 R' L D B' D U2 L F U B D L F2 L2 B2 
23. U R F B U F L' B U2 F D L' D2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U R2 
24. R' F' L D2 B2 U' D L' R' U' F R' D' L2 B L' F2 B2 L U 
25. D R' L D F2 L R2 U' D2 F' D U L' F2 B' U L2 U' L2 B D B2 
26. R2 U2 D2 R2 F' D F2 B L B' D' L F2 D' F2 U' L' B' U2 F' 
27. R D' U2 R B2 U R' B2 D' B2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B U 
28. B' F2 D' B U' L2 F B' L2 R2 U R2 F2 R D' B' R' U D2 F' 
29. L B2 U2 L2 U2 B L' F' R D2 U' B U' L' B R2 L B D2 F2 D' U2 
30. R F2 U2 B' U L U L U' R2 B L D' F' U' F2 R2 U F' U D2 
31. D L' F L D B2 R B2 R F2 L' U' F L R2 F2 U2 D2 R' D2 U' R' 
32. B' U2 D F2 B D U2 B' U' F2 D' B L2 B' F' L2 U' L2 F D' R2 B' 
33. D2 B D2 R' U F2 B' L D2 F' D B F' L2 B R2 L' D L2 D L2 B 
34. D2 R2 D R D2 U2 F' R U' F L' F D' L D2 L R' D L' D' U' L' 
35. B2 F U2 L R2 B' R' F B2 R L U' F2 L R2 U' B F' R' U' 
36. B' U' D B2 R2 D F R2 L F' U' R' F2 U2 R2 B F R U2 R2 
37. U L R B' U2 D2 R F' R L' B2 R' L' D2 U2 B' F2 R' U' D' 
38. L2 R2 F' D' F2 B R' U L2 R F D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U D' F B' 
39. B2 R2 F' L' B F2 L' U2 L B2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 B L R2 D2 F2 
40. F2 R U2 F' R2 D U2 F' D L' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 B' U2 R F


----------



## Mikel (Mar 28, 2013)

Week 2013-13

3x3 BLD: *1:20.44*
Accuracy: 8/20 (40%)

DNF, *1:19.40*, DNF, DNF, *1:30.61*, DNF, DNF, 1:31.94, DNF, *1:22.81*, DNF, DNF, 1:46.16, *1:16.94*, DNF, DNF, *1:12.43*, 1:32.40, DNF, DNF

UIUC this weekend


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Let's start with 2x2 

*2BLD: 7.09*
Accuracy: 17/20(85%)
8.28+, *7.73*, 13.79+, DNF(8.68), 8.33, *7.26*, 11.87+, *6.18*, 9.18+, *7.61+*, 12.14+, 9.64+, 8.93, *6.66*, 17.78+, 9.24+, 9.62+, DNF(7.59), 11.05+, DNF(8.25, did the wrong case)
Pretty lucky scrambles.

*3BLD: 1:37.52*
Accuracy: 9/20(45%)
DNF, 1:52.25, DNF, DNF, 2:00.37 DNF DNF *1:46.75* DNF *1:36.38 1:35.11* DNF 1:56.30 *1:48.48* DNF *1:20.88* 1:55.39 DNF DNF DNF. I'm soooo accurate!

*4BLD: 8:59.44*
DNF(10:12.20) 9:31.55 *9:02.43 8:56.45* DNF DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:20.49* (13/20)


Spoiler



02:11.59	46	5
01:45.74	61	0
01:55.01	57	0
02:08.25	55	0
01:44.16	41	0
01:54.65	54	0
01:52.26	36	0
01:53.27	27	1
02:04.77	30	1
0*1:19.22* 32	0
01:34.46	49	0
02:04.43	50	1
0*1:17.74* 31	0
02:14.24	64	1
02:02.99	49	5
0*1:31.72* 45	0
0*1:25.04* 39	0
01:33.10	38	0
01:36.32	42	5
0*1:08.73* 23	0



*4x4 BLD = DNF* (0/8)
just awful

*5x5 BLD = 15:03* (1/1)


----------



## Roman (Mar 29, 2013)

*5BLD*: *10:15*
DNF(7:46, three +centers)[3:32.32], DNF(12:33), DNF(12:47, ftw), *10:15.43*[4:35.28]


----------



## Maskow (Mar 29, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.61



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 17/20
*Best avg5: *32.22
*Best avg12:* 33.18

*memo time avg:* 10.32
*solve time avg:* 22.79
*session avg:* 33.11

1. 34.56 (9.29)
*2. 30.60 (8.56)*
3. 33.46 (11.47)
4. 39.87 (10.98)
*5. 27.71 (9.78)*
6. DNF
7. 36.34 (11.92)
8. 34.86 (10.19)
*9. 26.71 (9.59)*
10. 35.06 (11.59)
11. 31.54 (10.79)
12. 37.19 (10.96)
13. 34.00 (9.82)
14. 37.06 (11.70)
*15. 27.34 (8.38)*
*16. 30.71 (10.06)*
17. 34.28 (10.60)
18. DNF
19. 31.66 (9.84)
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 48.91
Accuracy: 14/20
Times: 1:32.75, DNF(52.52), 1:02.03, DNF(1:41.35), DNF(51.93), DNF(55.35), 1:13.00, 53.71, 41.24, 54.74, DNF(52.16), 1:23.71, 1:01.77, 47.01, DNF(1:28.04), 1:06.04, 49.93, 49.80, 59.41, 56.25
Comments: Didn't practice that much since last time, but now it is spring break...

MBLD:
12/12 in 44:02 (12 points)
Comments: PB, and first 12/12! Full time was 44:02.49[33:30.77].


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 30, 2013)

number of times (13/20): 
1:05.65, 1:01.76, 1:01.49, 1:05.73, DNF(20.74), 1:01.85, 1:03.59, DNF(1:02.90), *53.35, 50.59*, DNF(1:14.95), DNF(1:01.81), 1:01.28, *53.68*, DNF(25.37), 1:05.74, *54.04*, DNF(17.09), *56.61*, DNF(23.73) = *53.69*

I want to practise BLD again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2013)

*Results week 13*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 7.09 NSKuber 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 28.61 Maskow 
 48.91 Riley
 53.69 jorgeskm
 1:20.44 Mikel 
 1:20.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF NSKuber 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 8:59.24 NSKuber 
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

10:15:43 Roman 
15:03.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

12/12 = 12 (44:02)  Riley

*Scrambles for week 14*
Post solves before Tuesday 9 April 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' R' F U' R F2 U F U' F 
2. R F U' F U F2 R F2 R F' R' U' 
3. R' F U F U R2 F U' R2 U' R2 
4. R' F' U2 F U2 F' R U R2 U2 
5. F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R U R2 U2 
6. F' U R' F' U F2 R F2 U F' 
7. R' F2 R F U R U R2 U R 
8. F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F U2 R' F R2 F2 
9. U' R2 U2 R U' F R' U R F' R' 
10. U F' R' U R' U' R U2 F' R2 F2 R2 
11. U R U' F' R U R U2 R2 U2 
12. U' F U' F2 R' U2 F U F2 U2 
13. F2 R F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R F R2 U' 
14. U R2 F2 R' U R' U' F2 U F' U' F' 
15. F R U' F2 U F2 R U' R2 F R U2 
16. F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U' F' U F U2 F2 
17. R' F' R' F' R' F2 R2 U R F2 U' 
18. R2 U2 F2 U F U2 R2 F R U' R2 
19. R2 U' R U2 R F' U2 R' U' R' 
20. U' R2 F U' R F' U' R2 U' R' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' L R' F2 U F2 B R2 D' L' R' U' L2 D2 
2. R2 U2 B L2 D2 R U' R2 U' F2 D' U2 B' D R' U2 L2 R' F2 D B' U2 
3. U' F D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R L' F L2 R F2 L2 F' L B D2 R U R' 
4. D B' L' R B2 F' L' U' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' F2 B2 L' F U2 B R' 
5. D B R' L F B2 D L D2 B' R' L U B L2 U R2 F R' B L U 
6. B2 U' R B' F2 D R U' D2 L2 R2 B' R' L B' U R F2 D B 
7. R L' B' D2 U B2 U' D L D' F B2 R2 F' U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L B' 
8. L2 F2 R B F D2 B' F2 R' F2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 B F D R L D2 
9. D L2 D B2 L' D' R L2 F R' U' F' B L2 R' F2 B U B' L2 
10. R2 F2 B L D' B2 F R2 U D' L' D L' U2 R' L' F B2 U2 F' R2 F2 
11. B' R D' R' D' R L' B' U' F2 L' U D' B2 D' U L2 R2 U2 L 
12. L' U' D' F' B' U2 F2 U R' L' F L' F' B L2 U2 D' B' F' R' F' U 
13. L2 F R F' B D F2 B' R L2 D' B D' B' L' D2 L' R2 F' L' 
14. F' R B' D2 R D F' R D2 R F' L' B R' L2 D U' B' L' U 
15. D F2 U' B2 U F' B' D B' D2 U F' B U2 L D B' U2 L R 
16. D2 L D' U' R2 D B2 F L B L2 U R2 B D L D2 L B2 F D 
17. L2 B2 F2 D L' R' F' B' L2 F' U D2 R2 F R D F' B2 L2 R F L2 
18. R D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F2 D F' R2 U' D' L R D2 L2 F R 
19. F' D2 L2 F' U D2 F' L' B2 R D2 R B' D F2 U2 R2 L U B 
20. B' R F' R U D L D L2 F' R2 L D' F U2 D B L R2 B' L2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Uw' D2 Fw2 L' B' Lw' Fw B' L' R2 U D R' Bw D2 R Bw2 F2 D2 F Bw' R L' Fw' Uw' Bw' F Dw Bw2 U' B2 R' U F B' Dw U Bw' 
2. Rw' U2 R U' Rw2 F2 L2 Uw' Bw' Lw' Dw' Bw2 D2 Rw L2 Uw2 D Bw2 Rw' L' B Fw D' U' B2 F R' Fw2 Lw' R' B Dw2 B Rw' Bw' Lw' R D 
3. Bw2 F R B' R' Fw' Dw' R2 Dw2 Rw' L' D B' D Fw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' B Dw2 U' Lw2 Dw' L2 R F' B' R' Fw2 B D' Rw Uw2 R Dw' U2 L Bw Dw' U' 
4. Bw2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 D2 Rw L F Uw Rw Bw L R' B D U' Rw' Bw' L2 Dw' Fw B U' B Uw2 Lw' Fw' U' L' Bw U B F U' Dw2 Fw L' D2 
5. Bw' U2 F2 L2 D Fw B' U2 Rw Dw2 U F2 L' Bw' Dw2 B F R2 B' Uw Rw' U D F Dw2 Lw2 U2 D' Bw' R U' Bw Uw D2 F Rw2 B' Dw 
6. Fw' R' D R Uw R Fw2 B Rw U' D R' L2 F2 R Fw2 B' R' B D2 Lw2 Uw' R L' F' D2 Uw2 F2 D2 Rw B R' Fw B' L F2 Rw2 Fw2 
7. B2 L' Bw' D' R' F L' D' Lw B' U' D2 F' Lw U2 L2 Fw2 L U L U2 B' L2 F' R2 D' Fw2 L' U2 R2 F2 Lw U F Dw2 R2 B F D' 
8. U L Uw' Bw2 Dw2 F2 B2 Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L' U' D' Rw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 D' B' Dw2 Fw2 U R2 F R B2 R U2 R' Dw' U' Fw' Lw Bw2 L' D' F D' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. B L2 R' Fw D Bw' U' R2 D' Uw2 Rw Dw Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 Bw2 R D2 Bw' Rw2 Lw Fw2 U2 D2 Bw Dw' Lw' R Bw Rw Dw Lw' D R' Bw U2 Lw' Uw2 Bw Uw' Bw' Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' R F' U' L Uw2 Lw Fw Lw R2 Uw' Rw' Fw 
2. Fw B Dw2 R2 B Fw' Dw2 Bw Dw' B2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' U' Rw2 F Lw' D2 Uw F2 L' R2 Dw Bw R2 U Dw' R2 Lw Bw2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw' L2 Fw' Lw Bw2 F Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 F' Bw' U2 D Fw2 B' Uw Bw2 D' F' D' Bw' 
3. B' U' Fw' L R' D' U Lw' R' Fw' L' Dw B U Rw' Lw Fw' D2 Uw' B R' Uw' B D2 R B2 R2 U2 Dw2 B2 Dw' Fw2 R Lw2 F2 Bw2 L' Dw' Fw' Bw' R' Bw' D' L2 F D2 B F D2 B D2 F2 D Uw Fw B' U' D' R' 
4. L U2 R' F2 U2 Dw2 R2 B2 D Bw Lw U2 F' U' F' Dw' F Lw' U2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F U2 Rw' U2 Lw' Dw Uw' B' Fw' U2 R Fw' U2 R B' F2 L' R' B' D' B2 Lw B' U' Dw Rw Bw' Dw U Rw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 F L2 Rw' Dw Fw' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D' B2 F L D2 U F2 U2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 L F2 L D F R' L2 B' F 
2. L2 U' F D F' R U' R2 B F' L' R2 U' B D2 U2 L F' D L F' D' 
3. L' R2 B U2 L2 B2 L' R D F2 U B' L R' B L R' D2 R' B L2 R 
4. F' U D' F' U2 L R' D B2 F2 U B2 F' L B' R F' U2 F' B' 
5. L' R' F2 L' D' L2 D R2 B' D B U' R2 B2 R2 U L' F R' L' D2 L2 
6. R' B' L B R' B' F D' B' U B2 F' L U L R U B' D2 R' 
7. F B' R2 B L D2 L' D' U' B2 D2 L R2 U2 L B U B2 L2 R' F' 
8. F D F2 D B' U2 F2 B R2 F U B R2 F2 R B' L' F' U' L' D 
9. F L' B2 F2 R' D' F U' B' R D' B2 F' R2 F2 L U' L' R B' F2 U' 
10. U2 F' D2 L2 F L' F' R L D B' L2 B U2 B U2 B' R' B R' F2 
11. U R L' F' R B U D L U2 B D' R' B' U' R' D' U B' U2 
12. B2 F' D' F B2 U R B' D' U L' B' L' R2 B R' U2 D2 R2 F R' 
13. L' B R2 F2 R L' U F2 D' F D2 U' F R U2 F U D' B R L' 
14. R D2 U' R2 U' R' U' L2 B' R' L B2 L' D B' R L' B D R' 
15. R L2 D F U' D' F' R U L U' D' R2 U' D' R' L2 D' F' B 
16. L' U' D R' D2 R2 L' F U B' D U L D2 R L F2 U' F' B2 D 
17. D' U' F B L B2 F' D' B2 R2 F' L R' D2 F2 B D U L2 B' 
18. B F U2 L' B2 R D U2 B R' B' U2 L' U' D' F2 U' R B2 D2 B' R' 
19. D' B2 D B L' B D' U' B L' U' B U' D2 R2 U B2 R' U L' 
20. L U' D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B D' R D' U B2 D2 R2 B' R' 
21. R' B U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' D' U2 F2 D R' U2 B2 R' U F2 U 
22. R' U' D' L' R2 F' U' L2 F L F D B2 D2 L' R2 U F D' F' B' 
23. D' L2 R' U B2 L' R' F2 L' D' U' R' F' B2 R L2 B2 L R F' D 
24. L2 D U2 R' D2 B' U2 D' L' U' L R F R D F' B R' B2 U L 
25. U2 D' F' U2 R L F2 R' B R2 U D' B2 F' D B2 R D L2 B2 D' 
26. F2 L2 F' B U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' L' U D R L2 F' B D2 F R 
27. U L' U F' L B2 L2 R U' B R U' L U2 F2 R' F' L' B2 D' U2 F 
28. B D2 L' B' L' D' R L2 B' R2 L B' R2 D2 L2 F2 D F U2 B 
29. B' D2 L F D' B2 F2 L2 D F' R U' D2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L' U' 
30. B2 R' F2 L2 F' B2 D' B' D2 F2 D U L R2 F2 U' D L2 D' F2 U2 L' 
31. R2 U2 D B' F2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F U2 F' R2 U F2 R' B' F U2 
32. F' B' R L D' B2 L B' R' L U F2 U2 L B U F2 L' R' F U' L2 
33. B2 F R U R' F L2 F' R2 B' F' L' D B2 U2 F2 B' L R' U R F 
34. L R2 U D B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 L U2 L D' L D B' U L2 F 
35. B' D' B2 L2 R2 U2 F B2 L' F' D' R U2 R' U R' L D U R U' 
36. L2 D2 B' R2 L2 U L' F' U2 L' D2 F D' F2 R' L F2 U' F' D' B' 
37. L B F L F L D R' U2 L' B2 L R' D2 U2 F' B D F' L 
38. U2 B2 U L' F2 R L2 D2 F' U2 B2 F' L B2 L2 U2 R' D F' D' U B 
39. F U' R' D' R' D2 F2 U' R2 B' R2 L' F2 R F' R B2 U R F' 
40. R D F R2 U2 L' R2 U L' U' B' F2 U2 R2 L' B' F R B2 U2 D'


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 4, 2013)

MBLD 0/2 14:08

apparently, taking a break doesn't help very much.


----------



## Sakoleg (Apr 4, 2013)

*4x4 BLD: *
9:46.77 (PB), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF(8:47.44 :fp)


----------



## Maskow (Apr 4, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 29.51



Spoiler



*Accuracy: *13/20
*Best avg5:* 33.06

*Session mean:* 31.94
*memo time avg:* 10.06
*solve time avg:* 21.87

1. 32.87 (11.03)
2. 31.50 (9.15)
3. 34.06 (10.49)
4. DNF
5. DNF
*6. 31.41 (9.64)*
7. 36.34 (9.93)
*8. 28.82 (9.14)*
9. 31.44 (10.32)
10. DNF
11. 37.37 (10.43)
12. 32.61 (9.79)
13. DNF
14. DNF
*15. 28.95 (9.34)*
*16. 31.28 (11.44)*
*17. 27.08 (8.96)*
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. 31.44 (11.14)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 34/37, 57:17.02

*memo* 35:51.93 (58.16s/cube)
*solve* 21:25.09 (34.73s/cube)

I shouldn't stop training 
OverWR but memo is too long, I was faster.


----------



## labirint (Apr 4, 2013)

*MBLD: 10/13 = 7, 35:06*
Memo: 19:47 (91 s/cube)
Solve: 15:19 (70 s/cube)
2e on 4th and 13th cubes, 3e on 7th cube.


----------



## Riley (Apr 5, 2013)

Week 14

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 37.52
Accuracy: 16/20
Times: 48.38[26.79], DNF(57.39)[33.54], 34.43[11.65], DNF(46.47)[16.23], 41.91[19.91], 44.33[20.53], 43.22[18.40], 41.99[19.04], DNF(32.37)[17.43], 1:00.21[58.86], 40.04[10.71], DNF(48.22)[16.02], 43.11[12.75], 1:03.19[1:01.94], 44.37[14.93], 1:16.07[25.54], 36.25[17.06], 1:04.60[14.95], 1:06.23[21.03], 34.99[12.97]
Comments: Did really well! On solves 10 and 14, I forgot to tap the spacebar to record the memo. My memo speed ranges from 10 to the low 30's. My execution on average is around 25. I didn't actually calculate though. Lots of low 40's. Best 5: 34.43[11.65], 41.91[19.91], 40.04[10.71], 36.25[17.06], 34.99[12.97]

MBLD:
13/14 in 55:14 (12 points)
Comments: Full time was 55:14.88[40:13.85]. Not bad.


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2013)

*5BLD*: *9:39.24*[4:47.44]
DNF(POP), *9:39.24*[4:47.44], DNF(8:43.43, wrong set-up), DNF(8:27.42[4:27.34], 2 x-centers)


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 6, 2013)

*BLD2* *14.28*, acc: 18/20
23.97, *12.98*, *14.30*, DNF(14.44), 18.81, 20.35, *14.82*, 16.89, 16.27, 17.93, 18.38, 24.33, *14.33*, *14.97*, DNF(25.80), 16.49, 17.12, 20.79, 20.46, 15.17

*BLD3* *42.18*, acc: 16/20
44.78, DNF(39.23), 1:01.43, DNF(44.79), 1:01.76, *41.72*, 51.03, *40.64*, DNF(41.14), 58.08, DNF(54.38), 45.42, 1:06.26, *42.01*, 51.27, *43.84*, 48.49, *42.68*, 49.32, 51.13

*BLD4* *3:24.86*, acc: 5/8
DNF(3:32.67)[1:25.67], *3:12.80[1:29.31]*, 4:17.77[2:12.93], *3:36.92[1:47.10]*, DNF(5:15.57)[2:34.73], 4:30.05[1:43.34], DNF(5:20.01)[2:00.08], 3:44.69[1:45.56]

*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD* *12/13 = 11, 35:17*
Memorization: 24:06
I'm _very_ sleepy -_-


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 7, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:17.42* (13/20)
not bad


Spoiler



01:40.04	43	5
01:24.79	33	0
01:51.05	51	0
01:16.13	24	0
01:42.66	53	0
01:58.79	68	1
01:09.59	32	0
01:53.29	54	0
01:25.40	32	2
02:07.47	62	0
01:14.50	25	0
01:37.55	32	1
02:05.52	58	4
01:46.84	45	0
01:32.33	38	0
01:36.81	47	1
01:22.10	25	0
01:47.59	43	0
01:33.60	43	0
01:34.68	31	3


*4x4 BLD = 7:32.08* (3/8)
DNF, 8:16, DNF, DNF, DNF, *7:26.95, 7:26.91*, DNF

*5x5 BLD = 14:07.07* (1/2)
DNF, 14:07.07


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 9, 2013)

*4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 7:48.21(ПЭБЭНА)


----------



## Username (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it OK if i join even if I'm really slow?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Is it OK if i join even if I'm really slow?



Of course you are . 
It's not like if someone was forced to hold the paper in front of you all the time .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2013)

*Results week 14*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 14.28 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(4)

 29.51 Maskow 
 37.52 Riley
 42.18 DrKorbin
 1:17.42 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:24.86 DrKorbin
 7:32.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF  NSKuber 
 DNF Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:39:24 Roman 
14:07.07 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

34/37 = 31 (57:17) Maskow 
13/14 = 12 (55:14)  Riley
12/13 = 11 (35:17) DrKorbin
10/13 = 7 (35:06)  labirint
 0/ 2 = DNF (14:08)  JianhanC



*Scrambles for week 15*
Post solves before Tuesday 16 April 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R 
2. U2 R' F R' F2 U' R F' R2 U2 F' 
3. F U F2 R2 F U' R2 U' F' R F2 
4. F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F U R2 U' R 
5. R2 U' R F' U F R' F R' U2 
6. U' F2 R2 F U2 R' U' R' F' R2 U2 R 
7. U2 F' U' F U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' 
8. R' U' R' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U 
9. F' R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' F2 
10. U' F2 U R' F' R2 U' R2 U R 
11. F' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' 
12. R2 F R U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R F2 
13. U' F' U2 F2 U R' F' R U2 F U' 
14. U F2 R' F2 U R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' 
15. F2 U' F2 U F' R2 U R2 U' F' R F2 
16. F2 U' F' R F' R' U2 F2 U F2 U2 R 
17. F U' R2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F 
18. F R U F' U' F R2 U R' U' F' U' 
19. F U F' U F R' U2 R2 U R U2 R 
20. R F' R F' U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' F2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D' L F D2 U' F' L' B F' R' D B2 D2 L' U B' L B2 R L2 
2. F' U' D B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 R' L D2 B R' U R2 B R L' B2 R 
3. U R2 F D L D' L' F R2 D2 R' D' U L2 D' U' B2 U2 F D 
4. L2 B F D' B2 D2 R' D U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B' R' L D' F R' 
5. R' D' R U2 B' L U2 D2 F R B2 R D F2 D2 B R' U' R' F' 
6. F' U' F2 R F D F' B2 U' L R B U' R2 L F U2 L F' U D' R 
7. L2 B2 L F L' F2 L F2 D2 U' F2 B L B2 F D F' L B R2 
8. U D2 B' L R F2 U2 F' D' L2 U R2 F B D2 R' B2 D F L2 U2 
9. U' R D' L' U' F' R2 F2 R' B' L2 F' R' U' D2 R2 L' U F D' L 
10. D F D' B D' B R2 B2 R' B2 R D2 L' R' U' F' U' B' U2 F R 
11. F L2 F' L' B' L' R F2 U R2 U' D2 L2 R2 F2 B' L2 R F R' B 
12. F' U B D' B' R' D' B2 D2 F' B' D2 B2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' B' L2 R' 
13. F' R U B L R F R2 B2 D R B F' R2 D' L' F R2 D' F 
14. U' B2 R2 U D L2 B' R U' B F' R B U' F' D' F U2 R2 D 
15. D B' R F L2 D U R2 D2 L' F' U' L2 B2 R2 F2 B' D B' R 
16. D' L R' U2 R' U' R2 L2 F2 U' D' L F L2 F2 R' L D R' L D2 B' 
17. D F R F' R D B' U2 L2 U R B U' D L D' B U F' L' B2 R' 
18. L2 D2 U' F' D2 U' F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R' F D F2 B L2 R2 
19. B2 F2 U' L' U D R' U2 L R F B' U2 F' D R' B' R' L2 U2 
20. L D' F R L2 D R' F' D' U' L' F U' L' R2 F2 U2 B' R L' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. U2 F' Uw' L' D Lw2 R' Bw' U' Bw' F' Dw L2 Uw2 D' F2 L' B' Dw U Rw L2 F2 Rw U Lw Uw' D Lw2 Fw Rw' Bw D' Fw D2 Fw2 B L' 
2. Uw' D2 Fw' D B2 Dw2 Bw Uw' B2 Rw' Uw2 F2 R U D2 B2 L2 Fw' D Fw2 Uw Fw Dw R' Fw2 Dw2 U L F' Lw' R2 Fw2 B2 U Rw B' Rw' L' 
3. D' B2 Dw' Bw2 Rw Uw L' R' Dw L U' L B' Uw2 D' Bw' Rw' L U Rw' Uw D2 L2 B2 Uw2 B Rw2 L B2 U2 D2 Bw Rw' Dw L' R2 Fw' Dw 
4. Bw L' R2 Fw2 Dw' F' Uw Bw Lw2 B2 Rw2 D2 U' L' Bw2 Dw' L' R2 B Rw L' Dw L2 R B2 U Lw' Dw' B L' R D' F Uw' F2 Uw R' U B' F2 
5. Uw' R2 L2 D' L' B' L D2 F2 Rw2 U F Rw L2 Bw' F Lw' Bw2 F L2 D' U2 F' R U' R' Lw' Bw' L R2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Uw F2 U' D R' 
6. L' R Dw2 Rw' L Uw B' R' U' B2 F' Uw' Rw Dw2 U' R' Dw' U' Fw U L' B' Lw2 R' Bw' Dw' Rw' D R Fw2 D2 L R D' L' Uw' D2 Fw' 
7. Lw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 U2 Fw B2 Uw D R2 Lw2 D Bw' L2 R2 B' Dw' R' B2 R B F R' Fw2 B' D2 Bw L D2 Rw F Dw2 R2 Uw B' L' Fw' B2 
8. U2 Dw' L' D2 Lw F B2 Uw L' R Uw Fw2 D' L2 B2 Uw' F2 D' U B2 R2 Fw' D U L R U Rw' D F2 R U2 D' Bw2 Lw B R2 L2 Fw2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Fw Dw' Fw' Lw2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B2 Lw Uw2 R Fw2 B Lw F Dw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Uw D2 R B Fw' U' Fw Uw D2 L' B' Rw2 F R' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 F' D2 Rw' Lw' F2 Dw Uw R2 B' L D2 B2 Rw Fw' B2 U2 R Uw2 Fw Dw2 R' 
2. R' Uw Lw2 Fw2 D2 Lw' R2 Fw' Uw' Dw2 Fw' Dw R' Dw B Dw2 L2 Uw' F2 Dw F' Bw2 L2 R F2 Rw2 Lw' Uw Rw Lw' Bw2 F2 L' Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw D' U2 B D2 Bw' Uw L Fw2 Uw L B2 Fw' Lw Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw Fw D 
3. B' F R2 B2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw U' Rw2 D2 F' R' Lw D' B Dw B' U2 Bw' Lw F2 Dw' F' Uw2 Rw' F U Dw2 Rw2 Lw B2 Uw2 F Lw2 B' Dw' Rw2 L Bw2 Rw F Lw B Lw' B D F D Uw Rw Bw R Uw Dw' L2 Bw' U' F' 
4. Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B' F' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw' D' B' R Lw2 Bw' F' L U2 Rw Fw2 Dw' U' L2 R U Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 Fw Bw Uw Fw2 B2 Dw2 U' B' Rw2 L2 Dw2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw D R2 Fw' U2 F2 R Dw' L' R Dw F' R' Lw B' U' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. L2 R F' U L' D2 F' D B2 F2 D2 R' L' D B2 R U2 B2 F L2 D2 
2. F L B F' L2 F B' L' U2 L2 U D' L' U' D B U R2 B F2 L 
3. R' F2 D' L F' L B' U L R2 D U2 R2 D F' B2 U' F2 D' L U 
4. D R2 D B F' U F2 U' D2 F' B' L F' L' B' D2 L2 F' L B2 
5. B U2 B D U2 L U2 R L B F' L B2 U2 R F R' F2 L' D2 B' U 
6. L2 F' U D R2 F' U2 B U' B L B2 U B D' B' D' L' U2 D' 
7. F2 U' B2 D' F' R' U' B' L2 R' F R B D' B' F L2 R' B F2 R B' 
8. L U' D2 F2 R' D2 L B' L F2 D' R U B' U' F2 R2 B2 F' R L2 
9. R2 B' R' L B L2 D2 R' D2 R' U F U D2 L F' U' B' L U' R' U2 
10. R U2 R' D2 B2 F U R F2 L' U F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 
11. U2 B2 F2 R' F D' L F' D L B' D' B2 L B' D2 B' D L2 B' 
12. R2 D' L R B R' B' D F2 L2 U F B' L2 B2 L2 B' F2 U' R2 D2 F 
13. F2 D L' R U2 F R' B D2 L2 F' D' L' B U' R U2 B2 L U2 R 
14. B' F' U' D' B2 L U2 F R D2 U F2 U' R B2 L' F' D2 U F B' D2 
15. L B2 F L R B F2 L R' F' U' L2 R D2 B' U' B2 F' U L' 
16. L' R' D' F2 B D' U2 R D R B U2 R U2 B2 F D2 U B' U2 
17. D' U' L R F B' D L2 R U L F2 R U L U2 L F D L B' 
18. L2 B L2 F' B2 L2 B2 D L' R2 D L2 R F2 B2 D F2 R' F B D F' 
19. D L D L U' L2 U2 D R L F' L' D' F U F2 L2 R' D2 R D2 U' 
20. B2 R' U' D R L2 B2 D L' R' F2 B' L2 B R' U' B L' R' U' L 
21. L2 F U' B2 L2 D' U' F U L U2 R B F' L2 B' F' L R U' R2 F2 
22. B2 L' R2 D' B2 D' L' F2 U R' L2 F2 L F' D2 B2 D F2 R D2 
23. D2 U' L' D' U2 F' B' D2 L B2 D2 L' D L R U' R' F' L F2 U D 
24. B U2 F' L U' F D' U2 F2 B2 R D U' B' U' R2 D L2 R' B2 
25. F' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' R F' D B2 R' B R2 B U B2 F' D' U' 
26. U2 D' B' D L2 B F' L' D' U L2 F L' F2 R' B2 F2 D' L' R 
27. U' L B D' F2 D2 R' F D R' F L F2 L' B' F R D U F2 B2 D' 
28. U L' D2 B2 L2 B' U' D L B2 D' L2 B' R B' D U L2 U B2 U' D2 
29. D2 U2 L' U R2 F' U2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L' F' L R' U' L2 D' L D' 
30. F' B U D' F2 D2 L' F' R D2 B' R2 U L R D' F2 U' F D' L' 
31. L2 F2 B U B2 F D2 R' L2 D B2 R2 F L' R' B R' U D2 F 
32. B' D2 B' F' D L2 U2 L D' R2 B' D L' B2 F' D' B L R F' B2 L' 
33. R' B2 R' F' B U2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' D2 B U' B' L' 
34. B R F' U L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' L' B D2 R2 F' B2 R' B U L 
35. R B F2 U2 L' U2 B L U R U2 R' B U2 D' R2 B D B L' U' 
36. B2 R2 D R2 U2 B' U' R' D' L' B' L U D2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' 
37. U B L' F2 R F R' U F D F R' B' U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' 
38. R F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 D2 R2 F' R' F' B' R' F U2 D' L D F D2 L' 
39. R' F2 B' D2 U F2 L' U' R B' L F2 R2 U' L2 U R' F B2 L' 
40. U2 D' L' R F2 D' F' D L' F L D' U R' B D' L' U' L F2 D


----------



## Maskow (Apr 10, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 26.18 :tu:tu:tu

I'm not sure if scrambles were that easy or I'm that good 



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Best avg5:* 28.93

*Session mean:* 30.24 (best: 23.19, worst: 36.70)
*memo time avg:* 9.40 (best: 7.41, worst: 10.88)
*solve time avg:* 20.83 (best: 14.21, worst: 26.55)

1. 35.27 (9.96)
*2. 24.76 (8.83)*
3. 31.71 (9.63)
4. 34.05 (9.34)
*5. 27.78 (7.41)*
6. DNF
7. 32.71 (10.88)
*8. 27.72 (9.37)*
9. DNF
*10. 23.19 (8.98)*
11. 31.65 (9.33)
*12. 27.43 (10.10)*
13. 30.58 (9.60)
14. DNF
15. 36.70 (10.15)
16. 29.02 (8.55)
17. DNF
18. DNF
19. 30.77 (9.82)
20. 30.23 (9.11)



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 34/37, 50:17.41

*memo time:* 31:17.98 (50.76s/cube)
*solve time:* 18:59.43 (30.80s/cube)
*total time:* 1:21.55/cube

60 minutes / 81.55s = 44.14 : D

3 DNFs is my curse now. My 5 last attempts: 34/37, 34/37, 32/37, 34/37, 34/37


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 10, 2013)

*2BLD: 6.31*
Accuracy: 17/20(85%)
*6.73*, 9.92, 14.50+, 11.00+, DNF(15.33), 11.89+, DNF(6.41), 8.66+, *5.69*, 6.98, DNF(0.16), 9.19+, 13.18+, 10.26, 8.48, 10.75+, *6.70*, *6.77*, 7.02, *5.66*


----------



## Riley (Apr 11, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 36.40
Accuracy: 16/20
Times: 53.28, 32.90, DNF(30.35), DNF(46.36), 48.89, 38.07, 1:06.00, 33.81, 39.00, 38.23, 41.92, 44.84, 44.86, 50.43, DNF(1:06.25), 1:26.35, DNF(52.25), 48.24, 1:00.91, 44.91
Comments: Pretty good. Easy scrambles... The best mean of 5 was made up of entirely sub-40's!


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 11, 2013)

Username said:


> Is it OK if i join even if I'm really slow?



My first "mean of 5 best" here was something like 6:5x.xx, so I doubt it will be a problem.

I should get back to this thread. I think it's 2 months since last time I did 3BLD here.


----------



## Roman (Apr 11, 2013)

*5BLD*: *9:53.41*
DNF(10:06.60, wrong set-up move), DNF(11:44.86, by 3midles), *9:53.41*[4:29.49], DNF(10:23.12)
Too bad this week. Maybe I will buy 3x3 Rubik's cube soon


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2013)

Week 2013-15


3x3 BLD: *1:11.25*
Accuracy: 8/20 (40%)

DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:14.88*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:14.94, 1:48.81, *1:07.43*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:17.22, DNF, *1:10.40*, DNF, DNF, *1:14.72*, *1:08.81*


----------



## Sakoleg (Apr 12, 2013)

*4x4 BLD: **10:44.82* acc: 3/5
11:47.11, DNF, 9:42.53 (PB), 12:12.93, DNF,


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 14, 2013)

*BLD2* *15.26*, acc: 16/20
*15.36*, 24.95, 21.01, *16.34*, 19.37, *16.92*, DNF(24.85), 19.39, *15.00*, DNF(17.37), *16.92*, 17.24, 20.08, 17.33, 19.68, 17.45, *12.70*, 17.48, DNF(17.72), DNF(16.08)

*BLD3* *36.24*, acc: 13/20
44.12, DNF(1:28.18), DNF(46.61), 44.29, DNF(59.49), DNF(1:04.98), 50.33, 42.32, DNF(43.49), *32.84*, 50.05, *35.88*, *41.63*, 47.31, 59.25, *35.93*, 49.99, DNF(1:23.39), *34.93*, DNF(50.98)

*BLD4* *3:08.55*, acc: 5/8
3:30.33[1:42.03], *3:17.84[1:29.02]*, 3:38.92[1:36.74], DNF(3:48.59)[1:59.25], 4:11.79[1:33.02], DNF(3:31.48)[1:22.82], *2:59.26[1:18.90]*, DNF(3:33.56)[1:28.40]
7 - PB! (Previous was 2:59.68[1:22.73])

*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2013)

*3x3 1:18.45* (15/20)
And yes, there were many rather easy solves.



Spoiler



01:34.70	28	3
01:27.28	42	0
01:30.63	27	1
01:33.43	42	0
01:42.97	39	0
02:37.37	78	0
01:43.92	48	0
01:41.02	24	0
01:39.65	42	0
01:22.30	37	0
01:45.51	51	0
01:32.37	45	0
01:38.50	31	2
01:39.90	47	0
01:57.96	55	0
01:11.39	27	0
01:50.92	56	2
01:23.42	35	0
01:07.88	27	0
01:49.36	30	2



*4x4 6:44.90* (2/6)
dnf (6:08), dnf (6:35), *7:00.68*, dnf (9:43), dnf (7:30?), *6:29.12*
none of the dnf:s had more than 3 pieces off. On the fifth the timer didn't start
but it did not matter as I forgot to do parity.

*5x5 17:46.70* (1/1)
hard to memo and recall problems


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2013)

*Results week 15*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:31 NSKuber 
 15.26 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 26.18 Maskow 
 36.24 DrKorbin
 36.40 Riley
 1:11.25 Mikel 
 1:17.42 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:08.55 DrKorbin
 7:32.08 MatsBergsten
 10.44.82 Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:53:41 Roman 
14:07.07 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

34/37 = 31 (50:17) Maskow 



*Scrambles for week 16*
Post solves before Tuesday 23 April 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F U F' R' F R U2 R' F R2 
2. U F' U' F' R' U2 R F' R2 U 
3. R2 U' F U2 F2 R' F' R' U2 F U 
4. R' F' U F' U R U' R' F U2 
5. R F' R' U' R U F2 R F U' R' U 
6. U F R' F' U' F2 R2 F' U F 
7. R2 F U' R2 F' U2 R F2 U' F 
8. R' U' R F R' U' R' F' U R' U 
9. U R U' R U2 R' F U2 F R2 U2 F' 
10. U' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U2 F R 
11. F U' R2 F U' F2 R2 U' R U2 F' 
12. R F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 U F' 
13. U R' U2 R U2 F2 R' U R U' 
14. R F U F2 U2 R U2 R' F U R' 
15. F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F U2 R' F' 
16. U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F R F2 
17. F U' R U2 R F U R' F2 R2 
18. F' U F U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F' 
19. F' R U2 R F' R F' R' F2 U' 
20. R F R U R' F U R' F' U2 R' F 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. B' R' D U' F' B' L2 R B' R' L U R2 U' L2 B D' R2 B' U2 D' 
2. R' L F2 B R' F L' B D L' F' B' D' U L F' L' F L2 B D2 L' 
3. F' D R' U' L U L R' F' L2 D2 F2 B' R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 
4. U2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R L2 F R2 D B L D L' D' B R' U B2 R 
5. F2 R2 B' R' B D B' L D2 R D2 L' R2 B2 F' L2 D' F' U' D' L2 D2 
6. R L B D' B' L2 B F2 D' R U2 L2 F' R' L' U2 R2 F' D U R' L2 
7. B U' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U R' L U D2 F2 U' B2 L F' U R2 D L2 U2 
8. F2 D' L' F2 D' U F2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F L' B2 D' L F' L2 F 
9. R D R' U' D F2 D' R' F2 R2 F' D R2 F D' L' R2 U D2 R F D2 
10. L2 D U2 B F2 D2 F2 D' B R2 F R B' D' F2 L2 B' R' L D 
11. D2 R' B L2 B2 U' F R B' R F B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F B2 R2 F 
12. D R L' U R B L' U D F' D U2 L' D L' F2 B' L' D2 U' B2 
13. U2 F R B L' F D' F D2 B L2 B2 R F2 B' R U' L2 U2 F 
14. U2 F2 D' U' R2 D F L' F' B' U' D' B' D2 B' L' D' L2 B2 D' L' F 
15. R' B' F D R' F2 D2 F D2 L B U D F' R' F L' U D2 R 
16. F' L2 U D2 R' U B' L' U2 D2 R L' U L B U D2 R2 D B L U2 
17. B' F' D2 B D2 U2 R2 B R U' D' L' R2 D' R2 B' L B F2 R' 
18. D' R' F2 B R2 B' R L2 D' B2 R F' L' B2 D B F' D R' L2 B' 
19. B2 D' B2 U2 F U L' R' B D F2 U2 F' L R' U D' R2 B2 U2 L' B 
20. U F' B R2 F R2 F' R2 U R' U' B' D B' L' R' B' D F' D R2 B 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. L2 R2 B' Lw2 R' F' Uw D2 F2 B' D' L' B2 Uw' Fw Dw2 L' D' Rw Bw' U' D2 R' D L' U2 Fw2 D' U' L' D2 Lw Dw2 Rw' B' L' Uw2 Fw' 
2. Uw' D Lw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw B' F2 D2 R2 Bw F2 Uw B2 Rw' F Uw2 Lw' D' B R2 L' D2 Lw' Fw Uw' F Lw2 R' D' F2 Uw R2 F' U2 Fw 
3. U Lw2 Uw' D Fw Rw' Bw Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' D R2 Lw2 Uw' D' L R D2 R Dw2 F2 L2 F2 Uw2 Lw Bw Dw R2 D2 U Lw2 Dw' Lw U' D Lw D F 
4. L' Dw' U2 B' L2 Uw' Bw' Dw Lw' Dw' F2 Rw2 L2 B2 L' D' Fw' B2 Uw2 D2 Fw B' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 L2 Uw2 F' Lw' Uw Lw Dw' U Bw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw Fw' 
5. F' Lw Uw D' Fw2 B' L' Uw R2 L' Dw Lw2 R D' F2 L R2 Dw2 Lw2 U Rw' L' Dw' U2 F Rw L' Fw D B R2 L Fw Rw' F' Dw Fw' Dw' L2 
6. D2 Lw2 U Bw L' Fw D' U2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 U' D2 F Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw' R' F2 Lw2 R2 Uw R2 U2 Rw Dw2 L' R U Lw Uw D' Lw' Uw' Fw B2 L2 R2 
7. U R' B Rw2 B' Lw Fw' Lw2 Dw U Rw2 U2 Fw2 B2 Dw' Lw R2 Uw2 R Uw Bw F Lw Bw2 R' L' F Uw2 F2 B Rw B F Rw' U2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw 
8. F2 B2 Dw Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw Lw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 U F2 B2 D Fw' Rw F2 B2 D2 R2 Dw2 Bw Dw R Dw' Lw2 Uw D' Rw2 D2 Fw U' D2 Fw Lw R' Dw' R 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. L' Uw B' D' Lw D2 Uw' R' Dw2 Lw2 B D' L' Rw' D Rw F' Rw U' Bw Uw' Lw' D Fw' Rw Dw Fw' Rw' D' B2 R2 L2 B Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 B Dw2 Uw2 Rw' U' Dw Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' L' Uw' F2 Bw Uw B Rw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw' 
2. Dw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' L' R2 U Fw B2 Uw2 Bw' Dw U' Fw2 Dw Fw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 U2 Lw' Bw' Fw L' U Rw Lw' Bw Uw' Fw B Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw F2 R' Fw L Uw L B2 Rw2 Dw' L F2 U D' R' Dw Fw2 B' Rw' L' F2 D2 Lw Dw' B' 
3. D2 Rw' U2 F' D R' D Fw2 B' Dw Uw' F' Lw2 D Lw' F R2 Bw Fw2 U2 F U2 D' L' Rw B' L D R2 F' Uw' Bw' Rw B' Rw2 Dw F' B' R' Uw2 Rw' B2 Dw R' B2 L U2 R U2 F2 R' Bw U' Rw Fw Rw Fw' Rw' 
4. Lw' Uw D Rw B Dw2 Lw R' F Lw Uw Dw F U2 Rw2 U' B2 Dw B' D Rw' D2 Bw Uw2 Fw Dw U L Dw L2 R' B Uw' Dw2 Rw' Lw' D2 Uw B2 Fw Uw' Fw' B2 L2 D B' Lw2 D R' Uw' B2 L' Dw2 Fw U' B2 Rw Lw 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R' U' F' R U F2 D2 B D2 L U' R' D' L' D L2 B R' F D 
2. R2 B D2 U' R2 L2 U B2 R B2 F R F' R U' R2 D F U F' B2 
3. U' L2 U' D L2 U2 B' D' U2 F L2 B F' U' D L' B U' D' B F' 
4. B U2 B' U2 F B' L D' L D' F' U R2 U R' U2 F2 R B2 D' 
5. F2 R F U2 F U D' R U F2 R' U2 F2 U F' B' L B D2 U' L F 
6. R' F' R2 U' D' B2 F D2 R2 U' D R' D' F' U D' F2 L B2 L U' D 
7. R U2 F D U2 F R' F D2 U F' R2 L U' R L' F' B2 U' B R 
8. U2 L2 U B2 D F B U2 F L' B R F' R D2 R D R' D2 R' D' 
9. L R2 U F' B2 R2 U D F' U B D' R' F2 U' B' U D2 R B2 R 
10. F' D L D' B D U L' B2 U L2 R' U2 L R2 B D F' U' B F R2 
11. B2 U2 D' F2 U' R U' B D F2 B U' D2 L2 U' B2 F D' B2 L 
12. F D' B U2 B' R' D2 B2 F U F B L' F L2 U F U B2 D B2 D2 
13. B L D2 U' F D2 U F D R2 F' B' U2 L2 D' B R2 D2 U' B' 
14. L D L B' D B2 F D' L2 B D' R F2 B2 D L B2 D' R' F 
15. F L' U2 L' B2 R' L2 D' R2 B' L' R' U' D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' 
16. R L B2 R2 F2 L U' L2 D2 B' L2 D' F2 R D' L F' D2 B D' L 
17. B F D2 F D2 B U R' L2 U2 F2 D2 R F U2 D B2 R2 U B D' L2 
18. L2 R' F' L' R F' L F2 D2 U' B' L2 B2 U2 B F2 R L2 U' D' F' 
19. D2 L' D U B' F2 L2 R' B2 F D B2 U' D' R' U' R2 U B2 U R' L2 
20. R2 L2 U' D' F' B D U R2 D U' L B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' F U 
21. B' L2 U' R' L2 B' F U2 R2 D U2 R2 D' F2 R F L D2 B' R 
22. B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L D B F2 R2 U L' R' D2 R' F' B' L2 D' B D2 
23. U2 L F2 R' B2 L' R2 F' B2 R' D2 F' B2 D2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 
24. B' R' L D' B2 D' B' D' F2 R B2 U F2 U' R2 L U' L D' B2 
25. D L2 D F L' R U R' L B2 U' R U F2 D' F B2 L R F2 
26. R U' B L' R U B' R2 L2 D' R' B' L U' B' U D L F B2 R2 
27. L2 R' B R D2 U R' B' L' D' B U R U B' L2 B' D2 B' D L 
28. L' B F' U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L F L' D' U2 L B2 R' U' L2 U F' B2 
29. L U' B L' B2 U' B D F2 R L2 B L' D R' B' D2 F' L2 D' U' B 
30. L' D' L2 F' R2 B' F R' L D2 B2 R' U' L2 B D' U' F' R' U2 R' 
31. F2 U2 D2 B R U L2 D2 R L' U' L2 B2 U B' D R' L' D' F' 
32. F2 D' R U D2 B2 U' L U2 L2 D B2 U D' L' B' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 
33. F' B2 D' F D2 F D2 R2 U' L2 D R D' U2 B F' D F' U' R F2 D2 
34. D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U' D' L U2 
35. F R' U' R D L' U R' U2 D' L' R2 B' D F2 D2 F' L D' F D2 
36. F' B D B2 F' L B2 U2 R' U' F2 D' L' U F B D F R D2 R B 
37. U L2 F L B F2 L R F' B2 R2 L U' F2 L2 U2 F' R F L2 R2 U' 
38. L' U' D2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 D F B R D U R' L2 U' D' F B 
39. D F2 R2 D' U2 L2 D U R U' R' F2 D' L' D' U L B' L2 R2 
40. F2 R2 B F R' L2 B' R L F R2 D L' D' R2 F U2 L F2 U'


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2013)

*5BLD*: *10:36.64*



Spoiler: 5BLD



DNF(12:31.67[6:54.31], 2x), *10:36.64*, DNF(forgot 1 word), DNF(8:37.00[3:33.81], 3 middles, wrong 3cycle direction )



I also ask my university friend for a 3x3 cube for one evening and complete 3BLD part this week

*3BLD*: *1:18.87*



Spoiler: 3BLD 52.87 VIDEO













Spoiler: 3BLD



*1:38.46*,* 1:34.19*, DNF(1:12.71), *1:27.22*, DNF(1:30.52), *1:01.63*, 1:47.12, DNF(???), DNF(1:24.09), DNF(1:12.47), DNF(1:58.86), DNF(1:08.13), DNF(1:33.86), DNF(1:17.04), 2:19.01, DNF(59.60), *52.87*, DNF(1:32.27), DNF(1:20.81), DNF(1:19.67)


----------



## Mikel (Apr 17, 2013)

Week 2013-16

3x3 BLD: *1:14.84*
Accuracy: 11/20 (55%) Better than usual!

*1:06.02*, DNF(1:32.07), DNF(1:30.09), *1:13.54*, 2:07.86, 1:28.39, DNF(1:21.53), 1:26.69, *1:13.17*, DNF(1:21.09), DNF(1:39.75), *1:22.32*, DNF(2:20.09), *1:19.13*, 1:32.27, 1:29.23, DNF(1:48.77), DNF(1:46.32), DNF(1:58.54), 1:39.54


----------



## sneze2r (Apr 19, 2013)

3BLD: 38.27   
32.27, DNF(53.83), DNF(40.69), DNF(37.01), DNF(39.41), DNF(43.14), DNF(32.58) ??????, 56.43, 58.09, 42.41, 44.33, 34.98, DNF(1:02.49), DNF(1:04.54), 49.43, 37.35, DNF(37.93), DNF(1:22.78), 1:00.24, 44.34

Comptetion this saturday- now i know i will lose


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 19, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:18.78* (14/20)


Spoiler



01:07.55	27	0
01:53.83	43	1
02:26.03	87	1
01:56.33	55	0
01:33.77	35	1
01:26.14	32	0
01:35.52	42	0
02:00.47	48	1
02:36.69	25	0
01:31.26	45	0
01:36.14	29	0
01:14.73	24	0
02:02.92	31	1
01:35.77	38	0
01:35.62	45	0
01:14.20	31	0
01:29.27	34	0
01:47.33	45	0
01:32.30	42	0
01:27.00	38	1


*4x4 BLD = 7:40.89* (3/8)
Many mistakes and slow memo.
DNF, DNF, 9:17, DNF, DNF, DNF, *7:15.04, 8:06.74*

*5x5 BLD = 16:02.19* (1/2)
16:02, DNF (14:17)


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 38.83
Accuracy: 15/20
Times: 40.05, 54.50, 1:09.27, 40.88, 50.66, 39.94, DNF(32.59), 45.16, DNF(55.72), DNF(53.05), DNF(49.42), 49.68, 53.50, 42.02, 44.10, 35.04, DNF(1:01.03), 50.74, 45.01, 36.50+
Comments: The 32 had two flipped edges. Still decent.


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 21, 2013)

*BLD2* *11.78*, acc: 18/20
*8.87*, 21.26, 17.32, 23.67, 16.87, 21.67, 21.30, 22.29, 18.90, 17.98, 14.30, *12.31*, DNF, 25.91, *11.41*, *13.17*, DNF, 15.80, *13.13*, 19.06

*BLD3* *41.78*, acc: 14/20
*38.34*, DNF, 51.10, DNF, *39.49*, DNF, *43.78*, *38.26*, DNF, DNF, 1:05.42, 52.24, 1:13.62, *49.01*, 1:02.45, 58.21, 1:10.72, 59.30, 1:15.57, DNF

*BLD4* *3:43.26*, acc: 3/8
DNF(4:26.89)[1:51.51], DNF(3:39.72)[1:36.56], DNF(3:58.87)[1:47.46], 4:14.69[1:36.17], DNF(4:23.18)[1:47.50], *3:40.69[1:35.61]*, DNF(3:58.51)[1:56.24], *3:45.83[1:23.96]*
Experiments with different memory methods...

*BLD5* *7:15.16*, acc: 3/4
8:58.17[4:40.43], 7:22.41[3:15.97], DNF(10:14.98)[3:26.75], *7:15.16[3:02.05]*

*Multi-BLD*


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 21, 2013)

3BLD:
times (reset):
DNF(49.16), 1:11.61, 1:00.95, *54.93*, 1:11.99, *57.07*, DNF(1:00.12), 1:06.24, 58.20, 1:03.11, DNF(13.00), *47.05*, DNF(24.31), DNF(56.19), *53.66*, DNF(9.84), DNF(58.18), DNF(4.73), *57.20*, DNF(21.16) = *53.98*


----------



## Sakoleg (Apr 23, 2013)

*4x4 BLD:*
DNF,


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2013)

*Results week 16*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 11.78 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 38.27 sneze2r
 38.83 Riley
 41.78 DrKorbin
 53.98 jorgeskm
 1:14.84 Mikel 
 1:18.78 MatsBergsten
 1:18:87 Roman 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:43.26 DrKorbin
 7:40.89 MatsBergsten
 DNF  Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:15.16 DrKorbin
10:36:64 Roman 
16:02.19 MatsBergsten

*Scrambles for week 17*
Post solves before Tuesday 30 April 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U' R U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U R F 
2. F2 U2 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R U 
3. R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R U' R U F2 
4. U F' R U F U F2 R' F2 R' 
5. F' R2 F' U R' F2 U' R' F' U2 
6. R' U' R2 F U' F2 R U' R F' 
7. U' F' U2 F U' R U2 F' U F' R2 U2 
8. U' F' U F R' U F U' F' U' 
9. F R U R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R 
10. R U' R2 F2 R' U F2 U R2 F 
11. R' F2 U' F' R' U' F' U2 F2 U2 
12. F R F' U' R2 U R' F U F' R2 
13. F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 F U F' R' 
14. F R F2 R' F2 R' U F' U R 
15. F R F R F2 U F R2 F R2 F' 
16. R' F' U F R2 U2 F R' F2 U 
17. U2 R2 U F R U2 R2 U R2 F R' F2 
18. R' F' R' F R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R F' U' 
19. R2 U2 F' U R' U2 F R F R2 F 
20. F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R U R2 U F 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' U F2 D U2 R L2 D R' B L' R' D' L' D B2 R U R' U 
2. D2 L' U' D' B' U R2 F B2 L2 U' R' B' F' L' F' R2 U B2 D 
3. F' R2 F2 D' F2 L D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U L' R' U 
4. L2 R2 F R2 D L D2 B2 D' R' D B R2 B' L D F2 D2 U2 B L2 
5. U' R2 B' R' D F2 L' R D' U' F' L R2 U' L F2 L' F' R B 
6. U2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 D' B' F' R2 D F2 R2 B F' U D2 F2 L F 
7. R' U2 L' U F U D2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L' U L' F R' D' U' L2 
8. F2 B2 U2 R U L' U2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U F' U' F2 L2 B R' U 
9. U2 B2 U' L2 F2 B U2 D2 F B2 L R2 U R' U2 F D' B L' R 
10. L2 R2 D2 U L D' R' D B F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 B' U' L B' U' 
11. R B F2 D' B U' D2 B2 R' F2 B D L' R D' L' U' L D F D2 F 
12. U2 L D' R' B D R' F R U' B' L2 D2 U' F R' U D F2 R D 
13. B2 L2 R2 F L D' R2 B2 U2 B D2 B D U' F B2 R' B' R2 L2 D' 
14. R U D L D B U2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R2 U' B F2 L U F2 L' 
15. U L2 F' R D2 U L2 D' F' B U L F' U2 D' F B' L D' F' U 
16. U2 F2 U R2 D' F' B R' U2 B' U' B' L2 R F2 U D F2 B R' F' B' 
17. U F' R F' D U2 B R U' D L2 B' U' L D2 R' U L2 D2 R' 
18. R2 B R U B D B' F L' F D' L2 F2 L' D U F2 D' L2 R' 
19. F U2 R2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B R' U2 R2 L2 F' R U' D F' L' F2 R U 
20. B2 L' U' L2 U D2 L2 F B U' R L' F L U L' D F' U2 D R2 F2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' D2 F' U' B2 D' Bw' Dw Rw2 Fw Dw2 F' R D2 R2 Fw L2 Fw2 R2 L D2 U' Rw' L' U Fw2 Dw2 U B' Fw' L F' Rw U2 F2 B' 
2. U2 B2 U Bw2 D' Lw2 Dw' Bw F' Dw' Rw' F D Fw2 L' Uw' Lw' F' L Uw2 R F' Uw2 L Fw Uw' D' Bw2 Lw' U' F' Lw' Dw2 R2 L2 Fw2 Uw B' 
3. L2 D Bw2 L' Uw' R Fw D Lw U2 D' Bw R Fw' U' F Uw' D2 B2 D' F2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 Dw2 Lw' Fw D B Uw2 D' Fw L' R U' D2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 
4. F Dw Lw2 B2 Uw R' D L2 R2 Dw2 R' Bw' Lw' Fw' D2 U2 Rw' B R Bw' Uw2 Rw U' L Dw' Bw' U Lw B2 Uw B Lw2 U2 D' Lw Dw' F Uw 
5. U2 D' Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 B Rw' B D Rw U' F Uw Rw Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 B Lw2 B Rw Bw' Rw2 Bw D B' Rw2 F2 B2 R' B U L2 D Uw2 
6. Fw2 B Uw2 Fw U D2 L2 R2 Fw2 D' L' R2 Dw' F' Dw' L U2 Fw' B L' D2 Lw R Dw Rw' D L' Fw Dw2 Bw Lw2 B Dw2 U F D Bw' Uw2 L2 R 
7. Uw2 L Fw2 Dw' Lw2 B' Dw Lw' D' U' Rw' F Dw' Rw U' F' B2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw B Uw Lw2 R U' R2 Bw2 R' Uw' D2 Bw' R2 Uw L R D2 R 
8. F2 Rw' L2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 F2 Lw Bw Lw B' F' Lw R2 U2 Rw Uw' Lw U D' L' R' Dw2 Rw' D' F L B' D R2 U' B' Rw Uw Fw' L' U' D 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Fw' Lw' Fw B L' Dw L D2 Lw2 Uw D2 Rw Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 B L2 R Bw2 R' Fw' Dw2 Rw' F2 Lw' Fw U' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw Bw Rw2 Lw Dw' L' R' B Uw2 R2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 R Dw2 Bw' Fw R' Dw' B Uw' L Fw' U2 Rw D' 
2. F Uw' B F Rw Fw2 L2 Bw L Dw B Lw2 Fw Dw Bw2 Lw Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw' Uw2 Rw' D' Uw' R' Lw' Fw' L2 Uw' B Rw L' Fw B2 Rw F Dw' Lw' Fw' Lw2 F2 Rw U' L' Rw' Bw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U2 Fw' Dw Bw2 L' Bw U2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' 
3. L' F' Dw Lw2 D F Rw F' Bw' Dw' R2 F2 B D' F' R2 Fw Uw2 Bw' U2 L2 Bw' Dw' L' U B2 L2 Fw D2 F' Uw' B2 R2 Fw2 R Bw2 Rw2 F' Uw Lw2 Uw' L2 Bw' F' R B L2 Bw2 Rw' L2 B F' Dw2 Bw F D2 F2 Dw2 
4. Bw L2 F2 U Fw2 L' B2 U' Lw2 U' Fw Bw' Lw F2 U Bw Rw2 U' Fw' Dw L' Dw2 B L Uw R D' F Rw2 L U2 Bw' Rw' D2 L Bw' U2 R2 Uw2 L Fw U2 Dw' B' U2 Dw Bw' U F' Uw' R B Rw Fw D' Rw' B2 Uw F 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R2 B L2 U' B R L2 D U L R2 U L' F' D2 L R B U2 B U 
2. B' U R L2 B2 R F R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B U B 
3. F' B' D2 B' D U B D' L U2 B' U2 F' B U2 B' U2 F2 U R 
4. R2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 F2 U F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' R F U2 
5. F' R' F U F2 R L2 U2 F L' B2 U2 R' B2 L U' F R' F' B 
6. R F L' U F2 R' U2 F D' B2 R' L B L U2 D B' U2 R2 U F' 
7. R L2 U2 R2 F U B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 B R2 L U' D2 L' B2 L 
8. B D2 F2 R' L' D' B2 L' U2 B F' L2 F' D L B R B' F L2 B' U' 
9. R D L2 U B' F2 U' R D' L' U L R B2 F L2 F' L' D2 F2 R' F2 
10. R D' R' L2 U2 F' L D L2 R2 U F2 U2 D' B' L2 B U2 R L' U2 
11. B' R2 F B2 U F2 R2 L' U B D' L D2 U B L2 D U' R D F' 
12. F' D2 B2 R2 U B' D2 U2 F' D' B D L' D L2 R' B F' L' F U' 
13. F R' D2 U B L' U' L D B' F' R' B D2 U R L2 F' L' R F2 D 
14. R' B U' D' B2 F2 U' R' D2 L' R F' R L' D U' F2 R' D2 L2 U D' 
15. B R' B' D2 L2 F R2 F2 R' D B2 F D R2 L D' L2 B L F' L 
16. R' F' L B L' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B' U F' U2 F' U2 L2 
17. B' F' L2 B D2 F R' U2 L' D U' B' U' F B U2 L' R D F R 
18. R' U R2 F2 R B' R2 B F' U L2 B L2 B2 F2 D' B' R' U' F2 
19. L D' R2 U2 F B R' F B L D R' F' D2 L' B' D B' F2 R2 D2 
20. U B2 F' D' L' D' U' R' F2 L2 R F2 R B R2 L F' U B R 
21. F R2 U' R' F U' F' D2 F' D B' R' F' U' B' R2 D F' D L 
22. D2 B2 D' B D2 L' D F2 R' U' L' U D' F R D B' F' U' B 
23. R D2 F' L' U L F' U2 B U' F B2 R U' B' F2 U D B U' 
24. R' B2 U' F L B2 L F' B' U2 B' L B F2 U2 B' U' F B' U F2 B' 
25. R' D R B' D' U2 R2 L2 D' L B D2 B' D' B' U F L F' D R 
26. B2 F L F R2 D2 L' U2 L2 B L2 R' D R D2 B' L2 R2 B D U2 
27. U2 R' U' F L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D U2 F' U F2 L U2 D L U' L2 U2 
28. D B' R B' D' R B L R' U' R' F' U' L U2 L U2 F B2 D 
29. U' D L B2 D' L' R B2 U' D L' B' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F 
30. R L U' F2 D F U L' D2 F' B2 R' U B' F' L U R' B R2 
31. U B L2 U2 B U' F D B' D2 L U' R' F U' B2 R' U' L R' 
32. U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B' F' D' U2 F D' L2 D U' F' U' B F2 
33. L' B' R2 U D F2 B' R B2 L' B2 L U B2 F2 U' R' U B R2 
34. L F' D L' F' D' F' D' R U2 F' B2 L B' R U2 L' F' U2 L F' U2 
35. R2 U' L2 D R' F B D2 B2 R B D' U2 B' U2 F2 L U L U2 
36. R' D R' L2 F2 R2 L F D B2 U B2 R' U' L F2 D R2 B L2 D2 B' 
37. R D B' D2 F' D U' R' D' F' U' B L2 D' L2 R' D' U R' B' L F 
38. D' L2 R D2 F2 L' U2 F' B2 D' U B' U2 R' U D' B R U L U 
39. B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' B' D2 U2 B D B L' R' B F2 U' R D U2 L 
40. L2 R2 D' F R' U R2 F U' B' F2 L2 R' F' D2 U2 F2 B' R' U' D2 B2


----------



## Roman (Apr 24, 2013)

*5BLD*: *8:07.29[3:56.25]*

9:17.66[4:23.16], *8:07.29[3:56.25]*, DNF(11:44.50)[3:54.67], DNF(9:23.36[4:43.89], two flipped corners 0_o I have never made mistake like this before)


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 26, 2013)

FIRST TIME IN FOREVER!

3BLD:
38.66, 39.89, 35.94, DNF(46.41), *30.51*, DNF(40.63), DNF(52.53), 39.74, DNF(44.04), 46.34, 40.65, DNF(37.33), *35.17*, DNF(44.92), 38.23, *32.64*, *32.43*, 41.34, *34.00*, DNF(54.67) = *32.95*

Not bad.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:27.46* (13/20)
A step back, but no easy solves


Spoiler



02:04.55	61	0
01:27.07	36	1
01:22.45	31	0
02:05.90	59	0
01:20.90	31	0
01:45.93	53	0
01:47.27	55	2
01:55.16	58	0
01:40.24	39	0
02:03.11	60	3
02:00.88	43	0
02:08.16	70	0
02:30.00	49	3
01:37.09	38	4
02:57.18	33	0
01:23.25	32	0
01:30.44	27	0
01:48.26	45	0
01:30.55	33	3
01:58.82	57	2



*4x4 BLD = 6:29.11* (3/8)
DNF (8:18), *6:19.43*, DNF (6:09), DNF (6:59), DNF (9:36), DNF (7:40), 6:50.47, *6:38.79*

*5x5 BLD = 14:01.50* (1/2)
*14:01*, DNF (16:30)


----------



## Riley (Apr 27, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 44.01
Accuracy: 12/20
Times:
47.58, DNF(51.00), 42.09, 1:03.03, DNF(41.46), DNF(36.43), 46.85, DNF(1:05.10), DNF(58.50), DNF(1:06.52), 47.44, 47.55, 46.52, 53.98, 1:21.87, DNF(55.22), 38.50, DNF(1:27.13), 44.19, 45.74
Comments: Bleh. Comp tomorrow too.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2013)

*Week 17

3BLD*
Accuracy: 9/20
*Mean of 5: 1:08.17*
*1:05.39, *DNF(53.04), DNF(1:33.25), 1:24.30, *1:11.85,* DNF(2:21.44), DNF(1:14.42), 1:42.29, DNF(2:04.22), *1:01.86, *DNF(1:28.12), 1:20.14,* 1:19.02,* 1:46.84, DNF(1:45.82), DNF(1:05.16), *1:02.72,* DNF(1:24.52), DNF(59.55), DNF(28.27)
Only 9 correct? No sub-1's? I can do so much better... Gotten worse because of lack of practice. I think I'm going to spend next month doing ~50 blindsolves a day and learning more 3-cycles


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 27, 2013)

*BLD2* *13.40*, acc: 20/20, mean: *17.31*
16.86, *12.80*, 18.05, *13.44*, 17.44, 15.72, *14.05*, *12.68*, 20.46, 14.59, 18.82, 16.81, 15.25, 18.48, 14.97, 23.68, 15.67, 17.58, 34.89, *14.04*

*BLD3* *38.69*, acc: 13/20
46.72, DNF, DNF, 53.57, DNF, 57.80, 46.54, DNF, 50.17, 1:06.04, DNF, DNF, 1:15.04, DNF, 44.49, *36.31*, *37.16*, *43.91*, *36.00*, *40.07*

*BLD4* *3:31.79*, acc: 4/8
DNF(4:33.27)[2:33.63], DNF(bad), *3:12.78[1:23.84]*, DNF(3:21.00)[1:20.75], DNF(4:28.13)[1:30.85], 4:26.66[1:20.05], *3:50.79[1:30.20]*, 3:52.89[1:25.91]

*BLD5* *6:04.62*, acc: 2/4
6:59.07[2:59.70], *6:04.62[2:41.88]*, DNF(8:17.04)[3:04.96], DNF(9:19.22)[3:40.10]
1 - PB.
2 - PB again. Oh God!

*Multi-BLD*


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 27, 2013)

MBLD: 2/3 in 18:59


----------



## Mrmih33 (Apr 27, 2013)

2x2x2 BLD:

1. 26.28 +2 = 28.28 
2. 23.15
3. 28.28
4. 32.04
5. 38.15

Mean of 5: 29.98


----------



## sneze2r (Apr 28, 2013)

*3BLD*: 36.83  
*MLTBLD*: soon


----------



## Sakoleg (Apr 29, 2013)

*4x4 BLD:*
9:42.51,


Spoiler


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 30, 2013)

2x2BLD: 15.99, DNF(16.49), DNF(15.63), DNF(14.74), DNF(18.82), DNF(10.56), 16.30, *7.04*, DNF(1.62), 21.72+, DNF(9.32), DNF(9.00), DNF(6.79), DNF(1.03), *11.94+*, *8.44*, *4.54*, *12.71*, DNF(12.42), DNF(22.39) = *8.94*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2013)

*Results week 17*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 8.94 jorgeskm
 13.40 DrKorbin
 29.98 Mrmih33 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(6)

 32.95 Noahaha
 36.83 sneze2r
 38.69 DrKorbin
 44.01 Riley
 1:08.17 Skullush 
 1:27.46 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:31.79 DrKorbin
 6:29.11 MatsBergsten
 DNF Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:04.62 DrKorbin
 8:07:29 Roman 
14:01.50 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 2/3 = 1 (18:59) JianhanC 



*Scrambles for week 18*
Post solves before Tuesday 7 May 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R2 U' R2 F R' U' R2 U F U R' 
2. R2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 
3. R' F' R' F' U2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U' R2 
4. F' R' F2 U R F2 U2 R2 F R' U' F 
5. F U' R2 F U' F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F' 
6. U F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R U' F' R' F2 
7. U' R U2 R' U2 R' F U' R' U' 
8. F' R2 U F' U R2 F' U2 F U' F' R' 
9. R' F R2 F2 R' U' R U' R2 U' F2 
10. R F2 R2 F' U2 R' F2 U2 R F R' F 
11. U2 F' U' R' U F R U' F' R2 
12. U F' U' F' R' F' U2 F R2 F' R 
13. U' R' U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' F U' R2 
14. F2 R' U2 R' F' U' R' U2 R' F' 
15. F2 R' F U F U' F' R U2 F R2 F' 
16. U2 R' F R' U2 F2 U' R U F2 R' 
17. R2 F' R' U2 F R F' R U2 F2 U2 R 
18. R' F' R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 
19. U' F' R F2 R' F R' F2 R F2 R F 
20. F U2 R U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D2 R2 L U L F R2 L' B U L2 B' U' D' R2 D' L D R2 F U 
2. F2 U' B U2 L2 U2 R B2 L B2 R2 D' L2 U' R L U2 D2 F D2 U 
3. L R' B L' F' R2 F2 D B U2 D' F L' F B2 R' U2 L F D' 
4. R' D U2 F B L U B2 L' B D' U L' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F L' B' 
5. F2 U' D R2 D2 U R F2 D U2 B' R' L U' R' F R' B D B L D' 
6. U2 R' L' F B R2 F D' F' B L2 B2 U' D B' R U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' 
7. R D2 R2 B F' D2 R' D' U2 F D L' U' F' D' U L' U' L2 D2 R2 
8. D2 B2 L D' L' D' U R B2 L' R2 F' L' F' L' F2 L' B D2 U' F2 B2 
9. B2 L' D B2 R' L D' F' U2 F L B' D2 R B' U L2 B' U' R 
10. D B' D' R D' R' B L2 D B R2 U2 D F' L2 F2 R' F' U2 D2 
11. D2 F R2 U2 D2 R' F' D F U L F2 L U' B2 L' B D' R2 F' R' B2 
12. U' R2 U2 R' L' F' D' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 R' F' L R2 B' L2 U' 
13. U2 R B L' D B2 F' L U' F D U' B2 D2 R F2 L D2 R2 U' 
14. B' U2 L2 D' L R2 F' B2 R2 F D2 F' L' D2 B2 D F U' L' F2 L' 
15. D2 F B2 U R' U F' B' R' L B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F B' D' F D U L2 
16. F' D2 B' U2 D' B' F2 U2 L' B U R2 B' R' U2 B2 U2 D' B D 
17. F' D B' D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' R F' D2 B2 F' R' L D2 F B2 
18. B' D U2 B' R U2 L2 F' R2 U B' D' U' L2 D' R2 L2 F' U2 L' 
19. L U D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 U' B F R L2 D2 R2 
20. D' B' R' F' B U2 F' U R B' R U2 D2 B' L2 U D F' B' D2 F2 D 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Fw2 D2 B2 F Lw R Dw Rw B2 D' Rw2 U' B' U2 Fw L' Uw2 D Lw U2 D' Lw' F2 R' F D2 Bw Dw R' F Lw Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' L2 Fw2 U2 
2. Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F' B D' U Lw' F' R' F' B2 R' Lw' Dw2 R' Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 U Bw F2 Lw2 Dw Bw D L2 U D' Lw' Uw' D2 F2 Lw B R L Uw' 
3. Rw Dw L Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' Bw R' F' Rw' F2 D R2 Dw' Lw B2 F D L2 Uw B2 Dw2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Bw' Dw' F Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 U Fw2 B L Uw' Rw2 
4. L' F Dw' B Lw2 D' U' Rw2 U L2 Bw' L Uw2 R U' Fw2 R' Uw' D' Fw2 R' L2 F2 U2 R F' U' Dw' L2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 U' F' Rw' Uw B' U' 
5. L' F R2 F2 R D2 Fw B' Rw2 U L B2 Lw U' R2 Uw L2 F2 R Uw D' R Bw' F2 Dw Lw2 R F2 Uw L Uw' B Uw L' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw 
6. Uw2 D' Rw' Dw2 R L' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 D Lw R2 Uw' Lw B2 F D2 L' Bw R D2 U Fw D' Fw' D' R2 B Lw2 R' F L Uw Fw' R2 Fw U2 
7. Bw2 Uw' Lw U2 B' Dw2 Lw Fw' Lw D' Rw U2 D Fw D' Rw' U' Rw L' Bw F R' Dw B Lw2 U Lw' U2 F2 L U' Rw L B' Lw' B2 U Lw D' Rw' 
8. Dw U Fw2 U' Lw2 Bw' D L2 Dw Fw' R2 Uw2 D Fw B2 L' F Lw F2 L' R2 U R' Fw2 D' U' Lw Bw2 U' Bw' L' U2 R2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Bw' F' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Uw' R L2 F' U' B' U D2 Rw' Uw L2 R2 Dw' Uw' B2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' L2 R B R B2 Rw Uw' L R' D L R2 Bw Lw' F2 Uw2 Rw' L' U' Dw' Fw Uw' D F B R Bw' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Uw B Uw2 R' F' B' Dw2 Lw' R D2 
2. Lw' Uw2 Rw L' B Rw2 Uw Lw2 U Dw2 R' L' B2 D Bw D F' D' Bw' Fw2 R2 U' L D Rw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw D' Uw' Fw2 Lw Bw F2 U' Fw' L2 R2 D' R Dw' Bw2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 Bw' Dw Fw2 D' Bw2 R2 B U' R' D' 
3. R B' R2 L' F' Dw L Dw B2 U Fw Uw2 B D L2 Rw' Bw' F2 Dw' F Lw Rw2 Fw' Lw' D Bw2 R2 U' Dw L' Rw' Fw2 D Lw Fw' B' R F D Lw' Bw' R2 Fw' Rw L2 B L2 B Rw' Lw D2 L F' U2 Dw2 Fw Bw Rw2 U 
4. L R' F Lw2 U2 Fw' U Dw2 Fw Uw' D2 Bw2 U' Bw Dw2 U2 Lw2 U' Rw' D2 Fw R' B R' L' Dw2 F' B' Rw L F' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 B U' L' Bw2 F Dw2 L Uw Rw2 D2 L2 Dw' Bw' Fw' R L2 D Rw Lw2 Fw' B' D Uw2 B D' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D' R2 U' D R L2 F' L U2 D' L U D' F' B2 R2 D R' D' F' 
2. R' U2 B L' D R2 B L' F' D' R2 B' F' R' L D' R' F' L U' 
3. B' F U2 L' U' B D2 L' F L' R' F' R' L' B' F' L R F D 
4. L' R D2 B2 L D2 L' D R2 D2 R D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B' 
5. L B2 F R' D2 R2 D L2 F U' B2 F' R2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 D U2 
6. D' R D L2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' B R2 U' L' U2 D' F' L2 B D2 B L2 D 
7. U' L2 D F L' B' U B' F' L2 R F' R' B' L' R F' B D2 U2 F' 
8. U' D' R2 B R' U R F U' F R L D' L' U' B' R' B' F U' B2 
9. L2 R' U2 B2 F2 R L2 D B2 F D' B2 U F B2 R F U R' D 
10. R2 B L2 U' L' D' U L2 R2 F D B' F' L U2 B F' L2 U F D 
11. U2 F2 B' U R' F' L F2 D L2 B2 D' R' D' R D' U R L2 D' F' 
12. L' U B F L2 D2 U' B2 D F B2 L R2 B' L U2 F2 U D F 
13. L' F2 R2 L2 D' U' R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L U2 F' B2 U F2 D2 L2 
14. B' D U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' D R2 D' L2 F D' B' D2 F U' R2 
15. L D2 R2 U' R' B' D2 B2 R' B L2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 U2 D L' F U 
16. L2 R' D2 R' F2 R F D F' U' R' D2 B' R2 L2 B2 F R2 F' U' L U 
17. F2 B U D2 L2 U B2 U' D' L2 R2 B U' L2 R' U B F L' B' R2 B2 
18. F' U2 L2 D' B' F' D' B U F2 R2 D2 L' B F2 U B2 F' R' D2 
19. F L2 F B' L2 D2 F L B D R L B D2 L D' B' F' D' B 
20. R2 F2 D2 U2 B D' U' F2 L' B F U' L' U R U2 B F U2 R' L2 
21. L' B L2 B F D2 U' L2 F' D2 R' L F' B' R F' L' U2 B2 D F2 
22. U B R D' U L2 F' U' R L2 B L2 B2 R' D2 B' L' F2 L U' R' L' 
23. R D U F R' U' B' R2 L D' L' D2 F' U' F2 D R' F R' B' R 
24. L2 F' R D R D2 U2 F' R' B2 R D' B D F2 R D' F' D U B' R' 
25. L U2 B U D2 F R D' B L' B2 F' R2 F' L2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 
26. F B' R' B U' L' U L2 D' B R' B R' F2 B R' B2 D2 B D' 
27. U' D F' B' D R D' L2 D' U R L' B' D R D2 R' B2 L2 D' U' R 
28. U R' F2 B U B D U' R2 B U' B U2 R' L2 F R2 L B R2 
29. B F L' R' D2 U' F' L2 D R' B R' U' D2 R' D' U' R' D2 F B 
30. D2 L2 B R' L2 B2 F D L B2 D U' L' F R U2 R' F R U 
31. D' L' F' L' D B' U' R2 L' U F L F2 D' B' D F' B U2 B' R2 B' 
32. D F R2 B2 U' R U D' L2 R2 D' F D L2 F D R2 B' L' R U' R2 
33. U D' F' R F' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' L' F2 R F' R' U2 L R2 F' R D' 
34. D R' B U' R' B' U' B' R' D L2 U' R' B' D' U B F2 D' L2 
35. B' U R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F' R' U F R2 L' U2 L' F' D' F2 B2 L D 
36. B2 L B D2 B2 U' F B2 U F' D R D' F L2 F R2 D B' L U F2 
37. R L F2 L D B U R2 L' B2 D F2 D B' D U2 B' R2 L U' R2 L2 
38. R2 F U2 B2 F' R' L2 U' L' U D2 F L' U' R L B U2 F L2 D 
39. B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F R2 U' D2 R2 D2 L2 B F R2 F2 
40. B' U' D L F2 D' R' F' B' U2 D R' L' F2 B U2 L2 R2 D' B U'


----------



## Sakoleg (May 2, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)
> 9:42.51 Sakoleg


It's DNF, I made only one solve


----------



## Roman (May 2, 2013)

*3BLD*: *1:09.37*


Spoiler: 3bld



1) 1:07.28, 4) 1:09.77, 7) 1:08.38, 10) 1:09.97, 14) 1:11.88


----------



## JianhanC (May 3, 2013)

MBLD: 1/4 in 27:10

I feel nauseous. How can people stand being blindfolded for so long .-.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 4, 2013)

*BLD2* *14.27*, acc: 18/20
*16.24*, 21.87, *13.07*, DNF, 16.60, 20.97, 21.46, 21.48, 18.66, 17.06, *12.67*, *13.18*, 18.59, 18.07, *16.20*, 18.16, 22.02, DNF, 23.97, 18.23

*BLD3* *35.88*, acc: 16/20
43.88, *35.76*, 39.60, *35.99*, DNF(50.44), 42.21, 42.52, DNF(38.97), 1:00.40, 47.74, 53.04, DNF(49.94), 1:42.66, DNF(45.70), 1:04.01, *38.03*, *37.48*, *32.13*, 45.37, 38.77

*BLD4* *3:28.85*, acc: 3/8
*3:15.56[1:27.54]*, *3:42.14[1:26.57]*, 4:45.65[2:04.52], DNF(3:39.86)[1:33.14], DNF(4:41.80)[1:45.12], DNF(4:29.06)[1:54.98], DNF(4:15.20)[1:43.62], DNF(4:05.21)[2:18.47]

*BLD5* *6:44.95*, acc: 3/4
7:23.47[3:08.73], DNF(8:19.89)[3:14.09], *6:44.95[2:49.15]*, 8:18.97[3:10.94]
http://youtu.be/YMn3OkKKgbE

*Multi-BLD* *16/21 = 11, 56:31[40:49]*
Need to start train multi again :-/


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> *BLD5* *6:44.95*, acc: 3/4



Wow Oleg, 2:49 memo. I am happy when I can do that on a 4x4 .
And still there were some (short) pauses in the exec...

@JianhanC: do like Oleg, it is enough with four minutes blindfold


----------



## JianhanC (May 5, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow Oleg, 2:49 memo. I am happy when I can do that on a 4x4 .
> And still there were some (short) pauses in the exec...
> 
> @JianhanC: do like Oleg, it is enough with four minutes blindfold



Right. I have to work on faster execution first  Maskow's tolerance to blindsickness must be incredible :tu


----------



## Noahaha (May 6, 2013)

3BLD: *35.73*, *33.52*, 51.43,* 36.22*, DNF(37.08), DNF(41.90), DNF(21.56), *31.31*, 43.51, DNF(39.53), 43.53, 59.79, DNF(50.03), 40.59, 39.80, *31.20*, DNF(38.00), DNF(32.75), DNF(59.00), 1:34.31 = *33.60*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:24.86* (13/20) so so...

*4x4 BLD = 6:15.00* (2/2) good
*6:16:52, 6:13.47*


----------



## sneze2r (May 6, 2013)

3BLD: 34.45(nice single 26.92, avg is terrible)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2013)

*Results week 18*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 14.27 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 33.60 Noahaha
 34.45 sneze2r
 35.88 DrKorbin
 1:09:37 Roman 
 1:24.86 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 3:28.85 DrKorbin
 6:15.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 6:44.95 DrKorbin
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

 16/21 = 11 (56:31) DrKorbin
 1/4 = DNF(27:10) JianhanC 



*Scrambles for week 19*
Post solves before Tuesday 14 May 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' R' F' U' R U' F R2 U F2 U2 
2. R' U2 F2 R F' R F R' U2 R F U 
3. U2 R' F' R U' F R' U' F' U2 F R 
4. F2 U' F R' U' R' U' R F R' U 
5. R F' R' U R F' R' F' U' F R' U2 
6. U2 F R F' U2 F' R2 F' R F U' R2 
7. U2 R2 U2 F R' U' R' F U F' U' 
8. U' F2 R' U2 R F U' R' U2 R' 
9. F' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R F' U2 F' U' 
10. U R U' F2 R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' 
11. F R U2 F U2 F' R U' R F R' 
12. R' U2 R U2 F' R' U' R2 U F 
13. R' U' F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' 
14. F U R' U2 F U F R F' R F2 
15. R2 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 F2 U2 R F 
16. F R F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U2 
17. R2 F' U' R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U R2 
18. F U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 
19. U R U' R' U' R2 U' R F R' 
20. F U F U2 F2 R U2 R2 U R2 U 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. B2 L2 D2 U R' D' R L' U D B U2 R D' R B2 D2 U' R' F2 
2. L' F B' L2 F' B2 U2 L B' D F B2 L D' L2 U D' R B' U B F 
3. D' B' L' F B' R' L' B' L U' B2 R B F D2 F2 L' F U2 R' F2 R 
4. R' F2 D2 U R' D2 L2 R D L' B2 D2 B U R2 U2 B R' L F' U' 
5. U2 D2 B F' L' R' U' R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L' F' U' F R2 L D' 
6. B' D' F2 D' L F2 B R U B R' U2 F' B L B2 F' U B' L 
7. D2 B' D U R' F U B L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F U2 F2 R2 L' 
8. U2 D' L2 R' B D R B2 L2 B L' D U' F' B' L2 F D2 F R 
9. R' B D' R' D' F2 B' D2 B D R' F2 D' L R D' U2 F' D' R' 
10. D' R D F D R' U' L2 U2 F2 B' L R B' L' U' R' F U2 R L 
11. D L D2 R B' D2 U' R F' U2 D2 F' R2 U' L2 B2 L B' F L' D F2 
12. F L D2 R2 D F2 B R2 B2 D2 L U2 R' L' D2 B' R' B R2 L2 
13. F2 U' F2 L2 R' U B L' B L R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R U F' D F 
14. U B R2 F' D2 L' B' L2 F R L2 U' R D2 R U L B2 U' L F' B2 
15. B2 F2 L' D' F' L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F' B2 U F2 
16. B D U F' D2 U2 B2 D' L D2 L R2 U' F U' F L2 B L2 U' L D' 
17. R' L2 F R2 U' B L2 R U2 B' R B' L' F' D2 U' L2 B D2 L2 R' F' 
18. F2 R U' R U' B U' F' L2 R U' D' R B2 D' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 
19. L R2 D2 R' L D' F2 R' U L' U2 R' L' D2 R' U F' B U2 L' F' B 
20. R' B2 F2 D B' R B F2 R' F U L2 F2 U F' B2 D2 U' R' U' B' F 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Lw2 R F B2 D' F2 B2 R F' Lw' Dw2 Bw F' D Uw Rw2 Uw Fw L' Bw' L2 Fw2 B2 L2 Uw2 L' Dw' U2 B' Lw' F U2 Bw2 L' Dw' Rw2 D U' B' 
2. Dw Lw' B' R L' U2 R L Fw L2 Dw' Bw' F2 Uw F' R2 F2 R2 U D2 Bw2 U2 Bw' Uw' B2 L Dw2 F R2 U Rw U2 Lw' R U2 Lw' F2 Lw2 D' 
3. F U D2 L' B2 Rw2 L' B Fw Uw' Lw Dw Rw' D2 B2 F' L2 F2 Dw B2 U2 D' L Dw U' B' L' Uw' L' F2 Lw' F U' Bw Rw2 L2 B F2 Lw Bw 
4. Lw2 Dw2 L2 Dw Rw2 B' L D Fw2 L R2 Bw' Rw' L Bw' F2 Uw Rw2 F' L' Dw U' Rw' F R D Lw' Bw2 F2 D' Uw' Rw Dw U L2 B2 U L2 F' R2 
5. Dw2 U2 B2 Lw' R' Bw' Rw' F L' R Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 R Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 F' U2 Rw' B' U L' Bw' F2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' D F' D2 F' B' R2 Fw B 
6. B' Dw2 Fw B2 D2 R Bw2 Dw2 U Lw2 Bw R' F' Dw2 U' F2 Bw' L' D' Fw' Rw U' D2 F Bw' Lw2 F R2 Bw Dw2 B2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 F Rw F' U' Rw' 
7. R Bw F' D' Rw L2 F R2 D L F Bw2 Lw2 R D2 Bw2 D U Rw' Uw' Lw R' Bw' F L' Fw2 Lw2 U Bw F D' Rw D2 L R U' Lw F' U Bw 
8. Rw2 L Fw L' D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B U' D2 Fw' B2 R Uw2 D' Lw2 Dw B U2 Lw' R Uw2 D Lw' R Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F' U2 R2 U' F' B2 Lw 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Lw' Rw' D Lw F2 R' Bw Dw Fw' L R Uw2 R B2 Fw' D' Fw2 L Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 B' Uw R2 L Dw Fw' B Uw2 Bw' Lw U L' D Lw' Fw Lw Bw' U' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw2 F' Bw2 U2 R L2 Bw F' Lw' B Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Lw 
2. Uw Lw' B' U Lw2 U' D' R2 B2 D2 Bw2 L' Fw2 Lw R U2 R' L Dw R' Uw' F2 Dw2 L D2 F2 B Rw Fw Lw' Dw B' Uw Rw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 R' Bw Fw Lw2 R F' Bw2 D R2 F B R B U' R2 Dw' F' B2 D Bw' Rw F2 Lw2 
3. Uw' Fw R Dw' B U2 F' B2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 R' D2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 U' Bw' U D F2 Uw2 Bw' F' D Rw' Uw2 F' B' Dw' L Uw' Bw2 Fw Lw F2 Dw' Lw Dw' L' Bw Rw2 Fw U2 L Bw Rw2 Bw' U2 D' F2 R Lw D' L U2 
4. Rw2 B' Uw2 F Lw' U2 B' F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 Rw F2 Lw2 D2 Bw Uw D2 Fw' B Dw Uw Fw D Rw2 Fw D2 B Rw2 D' Bw' Uw' Bw Dw' Lw' Uw F' Rw' D L U2 Lw U Fw' D' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 B F' Rw' Bw D2 L Fw' L' Fw L 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. L2 U' L B' D2 U2 L D2 U' L2 B U2 F2 R' D2 U F2 B U' D2 B 
2. B' D2 R L' D' R F' U2 B2 L B D2 R' B' D2 L' B' F2 U' F2 B' L2 
3. R2 F2 U R' L' U2 F' L B U' D' L2 F R F' R2 D2 R F2 U2 L2 B 
4. D2 R' B2 U' D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' D' F L' U L D' R B2 L' D2 R' D' 
5. U' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' F L D2 B R2 F2 R' L2 F' D' F2 L2 U' L' 
6. L R D F' B L R F' D2 B2 U' B' D U2 L D2 R' U' L' U 
7. U D2 F' B' L' R D F L F2 D' B2 R B' U2 L F' B R F B2 
8. D L' B' R L2 D2 R2 L' U2 R U2 F B2 L F' R' D R2 L B' F R 
9. D' L R D2 U L R2 B2 U2 D B L B' F2 L' B' L' B' U F2 L2 R 
10. D2 B2 R B' R F R' F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R L U' D 
11. F' L D' U L' F2 U D2 L D2 F' U2 D2 R2 L' U' R' F D2 F2 R2 
12. L2 U L B' D2 R' L B' R L2 D' F' R' B' L D R D L' R D' U' 
13. D2 F' L2 R B' D R B' L2 F2 L' F' U' R' D2 L F' L D2 U2 F2 
14. F' D' U R' B' D L2 F2 R B' F R B2 R' B' R L' D2 U2 R F 
15. D' U R2 F D R' B2 R' F2 R' B L' R' F2 B' R2 U B F L' 
16. L' B L' U2 R' D' B2 F' R D' R2 L' D' R L U' D' L2 D R2 
17. D' F' B' U' R' D' F B L' D R B F2 L F2 U2 D2 B' R' B F2 U2 
18. D' L F' U2 R2 F D F' R U R' F U' B L' U D2 R B' L' B' L 
19. R2 B' U' F2 B2 U' R' F2 R2 B2 L' F D' L D' R' F' L2 R B' L' 
20. B R2 L D U' L R2 B' R L2 B2 R' L' F2 B' L F' B' U L' 
21. B2 F' R2 D' U' R2 B' F2 R F2 R B' D U L F' B' U' F U' 
22. L D F' U' F' D' U' R2 L' F' L B D2 U R' B2 R B' L R2 
23. F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R U2 F2 D' U' F2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' R2 
24. L2 B' L B L B' D U' B2 R2 L2 D B U2 B F2 R' F R' F2 
25. B D' R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D R2 D L' D2 B R2 D' L' F D2 U2 F2 L' 
26. U B R' F' L2 U' B' D' U' F2 L U' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' 
27. R' D U2 L U2 R2 U2 L' B' D F' D L2 U D' R' B L2 F B' 
28. D' L R U2 F U' D2 B L R B2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 U F R' F D' U' 
29. U' R F' D2 B2 R' B D' L' U' D L2 U2 B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U F 
30. R2 B D2 U' R B D' R2 L2 D L' U D2 F' B L' F R L2 D2 B' F' 
31. F B' D U L B' R' U' B F2 U R2 L U2 F' D' L2 R B' D2 F L' 
32. R2 F' R' D' R L' F2 L U' D2 R L B' L' U D' L' B2 D R' L2 
33. F D' F' B2 D2 U F2 B D2 R D L B' U B2 F U2 B' D2 L' F L 
34. F2 U' D2 R2 U2 B U' L2 U2 R' D2 R U' R2 U F B2 L F' D2 
35. D' B R D2 R B' D' U R2 U2 F2 R D2 B R2 F D' F2 B2 L' D 
36. D2 U R' L B2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 U D2 B D B L2 R' F2 L' F' L 
37. B R' L2 U' B U L D' F B U' F R2 B F2 D F L U' L U' B' 
38. F' L B2 D2 U' B' D U' R B2 D2 F2 U R2 F D2 B U2 L' U2 
39. L' B U2 D F2 R U F2 U2 F2 B2 D' F' B2 D' R' F' B U2 D F L 
40. D R B F' L2 R2 D L' F2 L B' L D' L' U' B2 F2 U2 L' R F2


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2013)

*Week 19

3BLD
Mean of 5: 1:01.31* 
Accuracy: 12/20
DNF(1:02.26), *1:05.14,* 1:11.78, 1:09.62, 1:23.03, *1:01.06,* DNF(1:38.37), 1:07.63, *1:07.12,* 1:33.42, DNF(1:09.04), DNF(1:07.92), DNF(1:07.25), DNF(1:09.85), 1:09.00, DNF(1:59.41), 1:13.71, DNF(1:30.31), *58.09, 55.15 *

*MultiBLD
9/13 in 49:14.40*
lots of buffer pieces in buffer position... Not the best accuracy, not a fast time, not a good attempt :/


----------



## Maskow (May 9, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 27.28



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*Best avg5:* 29.28

*Session mean:* 29.79
*memo time avg:* 9.22 (best: 7.75, worst: 10.30)
*solve time avg:* 20.58 (best: 16.62, worst: 24.24)

1. 34.42 (10.18)
*2. 29.13 (9.54)*
3. 31.61(8.96)
4. DNF
5. 29.86 (7.95)
*6. 24.69 (8.07)*
7. DNF
8. 29.86 (9.08)
*9. 28.11 (9.76)*
10. 32.07 (9.63)
11. 30.73 (10.19)
12. 31.13 (10.30)
13. DNF
14. 29.03 (7.75)
*15. 26.20 (9.47)*
16. DNF
17. DNF
18. DNF
*19. 28.25 (9.17)*
20. 32.00 (8.99)



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## DrKorbin (May 11, 2013)

*BLD2* *12.83*, acc: 20/20, mean: 19.09
17.34, 34.40, *15.27*, 15.39, 20.64, 17.85, 17.24, 18.59, *12.52*, 20.06, 35.38, 22.86, 16.34, *10.19*, 17.77, 19.79, *12.88*, 16.30, 27.64, *13.28*

*BLD3* *38.80*, acc: 14/20
*41.18*, 51.35, *36.62*, *40.12*, 44.08, *41.59*, DNF(1:04.40), DNF(38.03), 45.97, DNF(43.79), 57.00, 48.12, 49.96, 1:13.72, 43.16, 42.23, DNF(44.58), DNF(1:10.45), *34.48*, DNF(54.81)

*BLD4* *3:16.35*, acc: 5/8
3:56.34[1:56.82], 3:54.91[1:43.86], DNF(3:22.65)[1:27.74], *3:18.47[1:20.67]*, *3:14.23[1:26.18]*, DNF(3:07.38)[1:22.47], 3:34.18[1:41.11], DNF(3:57.05)[1:51.56]

*BLD5* *7:06.08*, acc: 1/4
DNF(7:39.91)[2:58.23], DNF(8:02.41)[3:54.72], DNF(7:37.89)[3:18.38], *7:06.08[2:56.99]*

*Multi-BLD*


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD: 
accuracy: 10/20 mean: *1:25.76 *
DNF(1:18.91)[43.52], DNF(1:49.94)[1:11.98], 1:32.82[1:02.41], 1:53.64[1:12.77], 1:37.06[1:00.91], DNF(1:30.17)[54.36], DNF(1:55.27)[1:02.74], 1:39.70[57.14], 1:26.82[43.68], DNF(2:17.01)[1:32.10], DNF(1:32.92)[54.78], DNF(1:36.53)[41.65], DNF(2:27.85)[1:45.39], 1:11.04, DNF(1:14.13), DNF(2:16.32), 1:21.17, 1:36.93, 1:52.23, 2:04.89

Pretty happy about this


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

3BLD MO5: DNF

Got a single PB though


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2013)

3BLD:

Mean of best 5: 38.82
Accuracy: 12/20
Times: 46.87, DNF(46.85), DNF(47.83), DNF(49.55), 45.71, 45.05, 58.56, 37.38, 39.66, 47.07, DNF(58.21), 39.41, DNF(1:02.71), 42.39, 35.01, DNF(32.90), 1:10.02, DNF(1:42.63), 36.90, DNF(55.97)
Comments: The 32 was off by a 3-cycle of edges; I forgot to execute one letter pair.


----------



## Roman (May 12, 2013)

*5BLD *8:01.50[3:48.76]



Spoiler: video


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:26.13* (18/20)

*4x4 BLD = 6:28.92* (3/8)

*5x5 BLD = DNF* (0/4) sad


----------



## sneze2r (May 14, 2013)

5bld 13:38


----------



## Mikel (May 15, 2013)

Week 19

*3x3 BLD:* 1:21.44
5/11

DNF(1:24.30), 1:20.19, 1:08.09, DNF(1:37.11), 1:09.40, DNF(1:42.21), DNF(2:28.69), DNF(1:30.00), 1:24.86, DNF(1:47.00), 1:44.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2013)

*Results week 19*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 12.83 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 27.78 Maskow
 38.80 DrKorbin
 38.82 Riley
 1:01:31 Skullush 
 1:21.44 Mikel
 1:25.76 antoineccantin
 1:26.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF Username
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 3:16.35 DrKorbin
 6:28.92 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:06.08 DrKorbin
 8:01.50 Roman
 13:38 sneze2r
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 9/13 = 5 (49:14)  Skullush 






*Scrambles for week 20*
Post solves before Tuesday 21 May 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' R' 
2. R F R' U' R2 F U' F R2 U2 R2 
3. R F2 R' U F2 R' F' U2 F U F' 
4. U2 F U F' U R' U F2 U F2 
5. F' R' F U R F R F R F' 
6. U F' U F' U F' R' F R' U 
7. F' R U2 F' U2 F R2 U F2 U' 
8. F' U R U2 F2 U F' R U' F' U 
9. F U' R' F' R' U' R F2 U F 
10. F2 R U' F R' U2 R' U' F U' F' 
11. U R F' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F' U R2 
12. U2 R U2 F U R U R2 U' R2 F2 
13. U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' R U F' U' R' 
14. R2 U2 R2 F' R F' U' F U F2 R2 U 
15. U F' R' F U R' F2 R F R' U2 R' 
16. U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F R U R' 
17. U R2 F2 U' R F R' U R2 F U' 
18. F' R2 F' R F2 U2 F2 U F2 R F' R 
19. R F' R2 U R2 F R F U' R2 
20. F' R2 F' R' F' U F2 U2 F' R' F2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L' U R' B2 R2 D B R' B F2 L2 U B2 U R' B F2 L2 U2 F2 B 
2. B' D B' F L2 B D' R' B2 R2 F2 B' D F' B2 D L2 B L2 F D2 R2 
3. D B U D F' R' D B' L' D L2 D2 U F D2 R2 U' B2 F' R2 U' L 
4. D' U' F' R2 F2 U' L' D2 R L B' R2 F' B R F2 R2 F B2 R' B2 F' 
5. B D' U R D B' L' R' F U' D2 F' L D' B2 L' F2 R U R2 
6. R' D2 L2 D F U D2 B R' D2 U' L' U2 L U' D R' F' L' U2 
7. D U2 R D' U2 R' F D' F2 L D R B D R F' L2 F' U D 
8. L2 R2 F2 R B F' D U' R2 L' F' R' L' B' L2 U L2 D' L U D' R' 
9. B L' D F' B D' L2 B L D2 U B' F R2 L' B2 R U2 D F' D' F 
10. B R2 D2 F U L' D2 B' U' F' U B D' B' U2 L' U L2 U D2 F 
11. U2 F' B R' L' U2 L R' D2 F L' D' F2 D' F U' F' D' R2 U2 R2 
12. R B' D' R2 L' U' D R L2 D L B' D2 B D' B' F L B2 F 
13. U' F D' F' L U2 B' D L2 U F' L F2 D2 R L' F' D2 U R U F' 
14. F2 R U2 B R' D2 L' R2 F L U2 L2 U D' L' D U B' D' B F' 
15. R' U' D B F2 D R2 D' L' F U F2 R2 U' D B L' U D' B' L' 
16. U' F' R' F2 B' L U' L' F' B D' F2 U' B' L B2 L D' F' B2 
17. L' D2 L' F2 B U L' U2 F' L2 F' R U' B' D' U' L2 F2 L' U2 
18. F2 L U' B' R B R F2 U D2 B2 R F U L2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' 
19. U2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B D2 B' R2 U2 F B L' B U' R' D2 R U D' R 
20. U' B F2 D L D' L2 U D2 F' D' F U2 L U2 R' B' F U F2 U' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. D2 L Dw B2 L' F2 Rw F B2 Rw2 L' F2 U F' R' Dw F2 Uw Lw R2 U2 F' Dw' Rw2 L2 U2 Lw2 R B2 U B Dw2 Rw' D2 U2 B F2 Dw2 
2. D' Uw2 B' Lw U' Fw' Lw' B2 U2 B D U Fw' U B2 Uw' Bw' F L' Dw2 R L2 Dw Bw2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 F U Bw2 F2 Rw2 D U F R2 Dw B Lw2 
3. Dw R' Uw2 B' R2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 F Rw2 L B L D' U' L F' R2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' L' D2 U2 R' D' L Rw' Dw' L R F' Rw' U D B Rw' B2 
4. F Uw2 Bw2 L Bw' Lw' F' U F2 L' Fw B2 D' B' Fw Dw' Rw' Uw' L D2 R B Dw Lw2 D U2 Rw' B Lw2 Uw D R Lw' U' B' U' Lw U' 
5. D' Rw L2 Dw2 F Rw2 B' L' Fw Lw2 B Rw' U Lw2 B' Rw' D' F2 Uw L F' B Dw' U2 Lw' Dw2 B' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' B F2 R L2 Uw' Fw2 L' F Rw' 
6. Fw Rw2 Bw R2 Bw' Uw' R' L2 Dw' F B2 Uw2 D L2 Uw' L2 Dw' Lw2 U' D Rw Dw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' Dw L' D' L2 Uw Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 R U' Bw2 U' D 
7. R2 D2 B U2 B2 D U' Lw F' L' D Rw' B F D' B2 R Lw Bw' U R' L2 D U B Uw2 R' L Dw' Bw2 Rw' L U Dw Rw B' R2 Uw' Lw' 
8. F2 D Fw R B' L B Uw D' Bw2 Uw' D Lw D U' B U' B' Rw2 B2 F' D' L Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 B F2 Dw2 F Uw2 F D L2 Uw Bw' Rw Bw' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Bw U2 L U' L' Bw Dw F' Lw2 Uw2 Dw Lw U' Bw R' B U Fw Uw' Bw' U2 R2 Fw' R' F2 L F' R Uw' B U2 D2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U F2 U2 D' F' Dw2 Rw' F2 Rw' Fw' B D F U2 Rw2 D2 L' B D2 Rw' F' Dw Rw' Fw' U 
2. Bw' Dw' L Bw U2 Fw2 U Lw' B' Dw' Rw L2 Uw R' U Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' L' B2 F D L2 Dw' Fw B' Lw U Bw2 Uw R D Uw B Dw' Rw2 Lw B2 Uw' B' Fw' D Rw F' D2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' U Fw' Lw Uw Rw Fw2 Lw Bw D 
3. B' R2 Uw Bw' Lw2 Bw' F2 R' Lw2 Bw2 Fw U Fw' Dw L F B L Rw2 D2 Rw Lw D Lw F U2 Rw F2 Uw' F Bw U2 D' L' R2 Fw2 Dw2 U' B Lw Fw2 Uw' Bw Rw' Fw R D U Rw' Lw U Bw D R2 U' Bw Dw2 Fw' 
4. D' L Fw2 Bw Dw' B' D2 Rw' Lw Fw B2 R2 Uw2 Dw Rw U Rw' F D2 Fw U F Bw U2 R' Dw2 Fw Rw Fw' L' D2 Uw L B' Dw Fw2 R2 L' Bw2 F L R2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw U2 F Lw B2 R2 U Fw B Dw2 F R Dw' F2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. F' L2 U B' R F2 U' D2 B' R D R2 L' B D' F2 D2 R2 L D2 
2. B2 U' L2 B F2 L' R' B' R' F' R F2 U' B2 F' R' D U2 B' L' R' 
3. F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' F D F' L' R' B2 L R' F2 R2 B' L' U F2 R2 B2 
4. F R' L2 D2 B' L U2 L' U D B R2 U2 D' F' R2 U' B' R2 U2 D R 
5. F2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' U' D2 R' D F' D' L' B D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 
6. R F' B U F U2 F2 R F R2 U2 B F2 R' D' L2 R U2 L' R D' 
7. L2 U' B2 F2 U F D2 R2 D2 L D L' R' U' B' F' R' F L' R2 U2 F 
8. F2 D' B U D R2 D' U B' F U' D' B D' F D' L F2 B2 R2 
9. F2 R' D2 U' F R' F2 U R2 L2 F' L D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R B' F L' 
10. L' D L' D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' L B D' F D F2 R2 L' D R B 
11. L D2 L' F2 L' U' F' R2 F2 L2 D' B U2 R2 L' U L' D2 F2 B2 R' U' 
12. D R D F' U2 D' B U B D F L B' R F' B' R U' B F' D 
13. F B' D B' L B2 D F' U' D2 L2 D' B L' F2 D' L' D' R' L' B 
14. L' U F L2 D' B R2 L' D2 R2 L2 D F L B U2 D' L' B2 L R' D' 
15. F' D' B F L2 R' F' U D2 B2 L' U B2 F L2 R U2 R F2 B2 L R' 
16. D' F' U' B2 D2 R L F2 D B2 R' L D2 F' D R L' D' R B2 L2 
17. L U2 R2 F' L F D B R2 L B' L' R' B' L D2 U2 B F L' 
18. F2 U2 L F U' R' D' R' D2 R' D F2 U' B R' D L2 F L' B' 
19. D2 F L U F' R L U L' D2 F' D' B' L2 R' D F2 D2 B' L 
20. U2 F L2 R F2 U2 B L U' L U2 R B L D F2 L2 R' B' D' R' L2 
21. U B' U' F2 U B L' F2 D' F U B2 U L' D U L F R L2 F U 
22. D' L2 B' F2 R F D' F2 L D2 B F2 R' D' B' D' F R' L' U2 
23. F B' U L B L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R F2 U2 L2 B R U D' L' R U' 
24. U' D' F U2 D F2 B2 L R2 D' L' B D' F' D' B U2 B2 L D U2 R' 
25. F R U' D2 F2 B2 R F' R' U2 R' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 B2 F U' D2 F' 
26. F' B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D L U' D' F B2 L B' L' D' F U 
27. L U D R2 F2 U L' U' F D U' L F2 L R2 U2 D' R' F' R 
28. U L' F2 R2 U' L B' L2 U' B2 U R' B2 U D' L2 R2 B D' F2 R 
29. D2 U F' R D2 L' D2 L2 D' R2 L U L F2 B D L2 R2 U2 L D' B 
30. R' F' D L' B' F' L2 B' F' D R F' U' L' D2 L2 U D F B D2 
31. L' B R D2 U2 L D2 B2 D' U2 R' B' F' U' R2 U2 F D2 L F L' 
32. U' F2 U2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F D' U L' F' D L2 R2 F2 R2 B R U2 
33. D' F U' D L' U' R F' R2 F L R2 U D' L' U R U' D L2 R2 
34. F' D2 R2 D F' D U R U D R F L R2 D2 R F' D' L' U2 
35. F2 L' U' F L' F B U F R2 B L U' D B2 L2 B2 R' U F2 R' U' 
36. F' L R2 B U2 R B L2 F2 D' F2 R F R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 D' L2 
37. F2 D U' R F' D F2 R L B U2 D2 F' D R F' B L F L D' 
38. R B2 R2 U R2 L' D' F2 L' B F R' F R U L' U L2 D' B D' 
39. U2 D L F U' L R F L' B L2 F L B' L' D F' D L2 B' D' 
40. L2 R' D' F2 L2 R' U' B F D2 U' L' F2 B2 L U B2 F2 U R2 L


----------



## mande (May 15, 2013)

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:30.37)[36.40], 1:30.82[41.44], 1:28.01[42.04], DNF(1:23.41)[32.13], 1:30.81[39.19], 1:27.21[39.40], 1:57.99[1:03.53], DNF(1:11.16)[29.16], DNF(1:16.99)[32.26], 1:58.81[49.30], DNF(1:26.73)[32.27], DNF(1:24.51)[39.64], *1:23.26[31.53]*, *1:15.52[28.20]*, *1:14.08[26.18]*, DNF(1:29.64)[38.36], 1:27.97[40.50], *55.81[24.92]*, *1:03.99[27.75]*, 1:30.16[36.23]

Accuracy = 13/20
Average of best 5 = 1:10.53
Completely out of touch. The sub 1 and the next solve were extremely easy for me.

4x4 BLD: DNF(6:59.82)[3:17.07], DNF(10:47.13)[5:25.36], DNF(6:57.80)[3:21], *6:46.22[3:16.92]*, DNF(6:47.35)[3:43.47], DNF(7:23.81)[3:35.41], 9:42.85[5:49.32], *9:19.86[5:43.37]*

Accuracy = 3/8
Average of best 2 = 8:03.04
Could've been so much better...third off by 2 centers, 6th by 3 wings, rest were pretty scrambled. I think 6:46 is PB

5x5 BLD: DNF(20:53.35)[11:44.13], DNF(16:01.78)[14:29.01] = DNF
Scrambled, gave up.


----------



## Maskow (May 15, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 28.96



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 11/20
*Best avg5:* 32.78
*session mean:* 31.70

*memo time avg: *10.26
*solve time avg:* 21.44


*1. 32.19 (10.02)*
2. 34.46 (10.12)
*3. 25.58 (8.59)*
*4. 31.68 (10.40)*
5. DNF 
6. DNF
7. 34.11 (11.93)
8. DNF
9. 33.24 (10.51)
10. DNF
*11. 27.01 (10.12)
12. 28.32 (9.38)*
13. DNF
14. DNF
15. 34.35 (10.51)
16. 33.44 (10.36)
17. 34.34 (10.95)
18. DNF
19. DNF
20. DNF


----------



## Noahaha (May 17, 2013)

3BLD: 34.75, DNF(33.90), DNF(34.08), *33.01*, *32.54*, DNF(43.30), DNF(34.25), DNF(43.42), *33.72*, DNF(49.50), *34.54*, 36.65, DNF(34.71), DNF(39.98), DNF(39.36), DNF(38.62), 35.85, *28.31*, DNF(36.99), 43.61 = 32.42

Low accuracy but decent speed :/


----------



## DrKorbin (May 18, 2013)

*BLD2* *13.02*, acc: 19/20
*13.17*, 20.99, 16.89, 14.76, 15.84, 15.51, *11.88*, DNF(13.48), *13.26*, 14.02, 18.96, *13.59*, 14.38, *13.22*, 15.01, 15.59, 15.38, 14.68, 19.51, 15.59

*BLD3* *39.67*, acc: 11/20
45.15, *43.55*, 1:06.71, DNF(45.53), DNF(39.89), *41.69*, *37.74*, DNF(43.98), DNF(46.29), DNF(1:03.65), *37.70*, DNF(55.19), DNF(1:14.68), 59.37, 56.58, DNF(37.77), 48.53, 51.98, *37.69*, DNF(48.26)

*BLD4* *3:28.07*, acc: 5/8
DNF(3:26.73)[1:32.04], 4:36.60[2:35.95], 3:53.12[1:39.58], DNF(4:27.47)[2:02.02], DNF(7:02.91)[1:42.22], 3:51.73[1:50.14], *3:40.81[1:43.67]*, *3:15.32[1:20.31]*

*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD*


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

4BLD: DNF
I did 5 solves, only one success. 1 solve was off by 2 centers, one by 3 wings.


----------



## Roman (May 19, 2013)

*5BLD: 9:12.70*



Spoiler



DNF, DNF, 9:12.70[5:13.84] -___________-


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 19, 2013)

*3x3 - DNF (2/20)*
4:37.22, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:16.49, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

lol


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2013)

Not sure if I improved or if the scrambles were easy... 

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 34.52 
Accuracy: 17/20 
Times:
50.46, 39.50, 34.17, 32.06, 46.21, DNF(1:05.08), 37.68, DNF(44.75), 39.63, 50.44, 43.78, 29.90, 53.24, 1:10.13, 39.17, 40.29, 37.33, 40.57, 39.15, DNF(41.81)
Other comments: Two separate sub-40 avg5's: 39.54 and 39.55. One sub-30 single.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2013)

*5x5 BLD = 15:03.74* (1/1)
(8:40)

*4x4BLD = 6:48.79* (2/5)
dnf 6:07, dnf 8:10, *6:29*, dnf 5:45, *7:08*

*3x3BLD = 1:32.11* (5/5)


----------



## Sakoleg (May 20, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 2:15.31*
2:34.08, 2:09.65, 2:13.54, 2:10.47, 2:08.79


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2013)

*Results week 20*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 13.02 DrKorbin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 28.96 Maskow
 32.42 Noahaha
 34.52 Riley
 39.67 DrKorbin
 1:10.53 mande
 1:32.11 MatsBergsten
 2:15.31 Sakoleg 
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:28.07 DrKorbin
 6:48.79 MatsBergsten
 8:03.04 mande
 DNF Username
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:12.70 Roman
 15:03.74 MatsBergsten
 DNF mande
*3x3 Multi blind*(0)





*Scrambles for week 21*
Post solves before Tuesday 28 May 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F R2 F U2 R F U2 R2 F R' 
2. R' F' U F2 U' R U R' U2 R' U' 
3. F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 U R F2 R2 
4. F' U2 F U2 R2 F U' R U' R F' R 
5. R2 F R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U' 
6. F U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 F 
7. F' R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 F2 R' 
8. U R F' U' F' U R F' U' R2 U' F' 
9. U R U F' U2 F2 R' U F' U F2 
10. U2 F2 R2 F2 R U' F R2 U2 F2 R2 U 
11. R' F2 R2 F U R2 U F2 R2 F2 
12. U R' F' R' U' F' U' R F R' F' R' 
13. R' F2 U' R U' F2 U2 R U F2 R2 
14. U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U R F R F 
15. U2 R F U' F' U R U' R2 U' 
16. R' F' U R2 F R U2 R2 F R U F2 
17. U' F U' F R F U' F2 R U' 
18. F U' R F2 U2 F2 R' U' R U 
19. F2 U' F R2 U R2 F' U F U' F U' 
20. U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 U R2 F2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U2 F2 D' U F' L R2 F D F' R' U2 F2 U2 R' B' R B' F2 R' B' 
2. L2 B2 R B R B F2 R F U2 B R' B2 U' R U D' F2 B2 U L2 
3. F U' R' B R2 D2 F' L B L' U B2 D' B2 D' L' D U2 R U' D' 
4. U R' L' U F' D2 F L2 U D2 R B' D F2 D' B U L2 R2 F' D F' 
5. R2 D L' F' U2 F2 L D' L D' F R2 F R' D2 B' R2 D' B D2 R2 D2 
6. L' U2 B D' F2 D B D R L F' D B' U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 D U R 
7. D2 F' B R D F D U F2 R' U B' F' L2 D2 B2 F U2 L' D L' U 
8. F2 R2 U2 F' D' U' B2 L' F2 L D2 F B2 D2 L' F' L' R2 D R2 D' 
9. D2 F' L' U D F2 D2 B' L' R D2 R U D2 R B2 R' U2 B' F2 
10. U2 D2 F' D F' R2 B D' L' D2 U F2 L U R2 F D B' D' B2 D2 U 
11. F' D' L2 U B2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' D L' R' D L D2 B D2 F 
12. R' D' B' U' R2 L2 F D F B' U2 F U2 L2 R2 F' R' B U2 L 
13. B' D' L2 R2 F2 B L' R' U F2 D R U' F' U' B R' L2 U' D2 
14. U' D' R' D' R B D B' U2 B' R D R' D L U' B' L2 D' L' 
15. F R' L F2 R' B' U2 D B R' B D' F2 B D2 R' B' F2 U' R L 
16. U' R' F2 L U B2 D' L' U2 B' F' U' F D2 L D' B2 L' B U D F2 
17. R' U2 D R2 B D R' F' B2 D2 U2 B R U L F2 B R B D2 B D' 
18. D' F' L2 B' R2 D' U2 B2 D F' D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' F2 U F' L D' 
19. R L F2 L F D B2 R' D2 F L D2 B' F' U2 L R F' L F' U' 
20. B2 D U' B' L2 R2 U' L D' L2 R D2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U F R' F2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. R Uw' Bw2 Rw D' Fw2 Dw2 F2 Uw' Lw2 U' Lw D' U2 Rw' Bw2 D' U2 Lw' B2 R' U2 D' B2 Rw2 D2 L' Bw D U' B L2 D' L' Uw' L' Bw' Dw2 
2. D' U2 R' Uw' R' Fw B Uw2 R Dw2 U2 Fw L R Dw Rw' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw' U R B Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' B' Lw2 Fw R2 L' Fw2 R L Dw' B' Rw2 L2 
3. B' Dw' B2 F2 D Uw Lw B2 L2 Uw Bw2 F2 Dw Bw2 Rw L' Uw' R2 L Uw2 R' Uw2 R2 Dw' Rw F Rw2 L' D Bw D' Rw' F' Uw' Fw' D2 U R' F' 
4. Lw Fw2 D B' Lw' R2 Dw Rw' Uw' D' Bw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw D2 B' Fw2 Rw2 L2 U' Bw F U B2 Dw2 U' Rw' U F' D' F2 U2 Bw Rw' D 
5. L Dw Fw' Uw2 F L R Fw' B Lw Uw2 Bw U' F D2 R L' Bw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' F U' B L2 U Lw' Bw' D' Bw' Lw R' Fw2 B' R' U Fw' L 
6. B2 F' D' Lw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 B' U Lw2 U2 F Rw F2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw B2 L' Bw' F2 U2 B Lw' F2 Rw2 L2 B2 Dw Fw2 R2 Fw2 Lw Uw Fw2 U D2 
7. Fw2 B Rw' D' Rw L Fw' D' Rw2 U Bw Dw2 Lw2 R B Uw F2 Uw' R2 U Rw' L Dw' L2 Bw Dw2 Rw' L2 Dw L2 Fw' U D' B2 Dw U' R' D 
8. L' D' U L' Bw' L2 D2 Lw Dw2 U' Rw L2 U Fw Rw Uw Lw B2 L F2 Dw Fw2 B R Lw2 Fw2 R Dw Fw U D B D U B2 Dw U F L' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Lw Bw' Rw Fw2 R2 B2 U2 D Rw' Bw2 Lw' U2 R' Bw2 D2 R2 B2 R' Uw F' Uw' Bw U' F' Rw2 U2 L' Uw F' Lw2 R' B Fw2 Rw2 B' D' Uw Fw Dw F B2 Uw' R' F D R2 U2 Lw U Fw' Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw2 
2. U D2 R2 Bw Fw Uw2 F' L' F' Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Uw F Dw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' L2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw R' B Fw Dw B' Lw Dw2 Bw2 U' Dw2 B D2 Bw Uw L D' Rw Bw' L' Fw' Lw' Bw2 U2 D Fw2 Bw Lw2 U' F2 Rw2 
3. L2 F R' L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Bw Rw Bw' Rw' F' U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 U2 D2 F' Dw Bw' Dw U Fw Lw Bw R Fw Bw' D' Uw2 Fw' B2 U F' Dw2 L2 Bw U2 D' R' Uw R2 Lw Fw2 D' Uw' B2 D' R U R' L2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 U' 
4. B' Uw2 Rw Uw Dw2 B2 L Rw U F Lw' Rw B' Uw Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw Bw' Lw' D2 Lw' B Lw' D' Fw Rw2 L Uw' D L Dw' Uw' L B' D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 Fw R D2 R' Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 Lw Bw Fw Dw Bw2 R F U' R' Dw F2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. U' B' R' U D2 R' U F' L D2 R L D' U2 B L' R2 B' D' U' R2 
2. F2 R2 D F R2 B2 F2 D F' B' D U F2 U D' L2 B2 R D L U D 
3. B L2 F L R F2 B2 U' B' L2 U2 D L' R F B D2 L D L2 
4. F' D' L F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R F L D' R F U2 D F' L2 F U R 
5. B L' B' U2 R' B L' D2 B' L B D' L2 D L B2 F L D B' D F 
6. R2 D' R L' F' D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R' B U2 D F' U' F2 
7. R' B U' R' B2 U' F L2 F' B2 D2 L' D' B' D' U F L2 F D F2 U 
8. B2 F' R D' F2 L2 R' F2 R L' F2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F R' L' B' 
9. B L R2 F B D' B L U F' U D' F2 R F R F' D L' R2 U R' 
10. R2 L2 F2 L2 B L R D L2 F' B' R F' B U' F' D' U2 F2 D' B' 
11. D L' F2 D2 B2 R' B' D2 R D2 R2 F2 L U R B U2 R2 L2 U 
12. R2 F2 U2 F U' D' F' U' B U D2 B L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' F2 L2 
13. F' U' F2 U2 L' D' B U' B' L' R B2 F L' D R2 D2 L' F D' 
14. B2 L2 U' F' D' L2 U R F U' L' D2 B' F2 D B F2 U L U F D2 
15. B' R' B' L' R2 D' B F U' R2 U2 R2 B' U' R' L' D R2 D L' F2 R2 
16. R U2 F2 L2 B' L F R' B' R2 B' F2 D' R F' B U D2 F' R' D2 U2 
17. F L2 U' F2 B2 D2 R' D' L D' L2 D' B2 L2 D R' F U' F L 
18. R L' U2 D B D2 L' R2 U2 D R F' D' L2 R U R2 B2 F D F2 L' 
19. L D B2 L2 R U' B' F' L' B' U2 F2 L R F L B L U2 R L' U 
20. F2 D U R' L' U' B' D B R F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 L F2 U' F U2 
21. L U' B' F' U' R2 U R D F' L2 B' F' U' R2 U' F2 U B' R' B D2 
22. L2 F' D B2 U L' F' B2 R2 D' B2 F U' L B2 U F2 R B2 F' R2 
23. F R' B L2 U' R2 D' F2 R' U' F D' U F' U2 F2 R' U R2 L' 
24. U B' U F B' D U' R2 U R F R L' D2 R F2 B2 L U2 R L' 
25. F' B' U2 F R2 B' U2 F' B2 D' L U' L' R B2 R F2 B2 U F2 
26. F' U D B2 U F2 B' D R' U D' R D B2 L D F R' F2 D 
27. D B2 L' B2 L' D' B' F' U2 F D F' R F2 L2 F' U F2 L2 U2 B' 
28. D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B F2 D U2 R' B2 U L' F D' B U D L D 
29. D2 F U F2 D' L' D2 F L' F2 L2 B2 R L U2 F R' L' B2 U2 R 
30. L2 U B' F2 U L2 D' F' B2 R' L F U' B' F' R2 U L2 D2 L2 
31. U' D2 B' D' L2 U F2 U2 F' R2 L2 U' B R B F L' R2 U2 B L' 
32. L B2 D' U' B2 U2 R D U' R' B' R D' U2 L2 D' L' D B2 F2 R B' 
33. D2 R' D' B' U2 L U' L' U F D2 U F' D' F' B' U' L' D' B 
34. B2 F' R2 D' R2 D' F' B2 U' B2 L R2 F' L' B F R2 D F' L' U2 R' 
35. L2 B2 L' B L D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F' L B2 D R2 U F L' R 
36. U D2 B F' U2 B' D' L2 R2 B' U B F D2 F2 L' F R' U R2 B' U' 
37. L F' R2 L2 U' B' D2 F2 B' D' U2 R' U' R B U R B2 F2 L' 
38. D2 L2 U B2 F' R2 L B' R2 F' B' L R' F U' B' U' R' F' R F 
39. U B R2 U2 F' D2 U' B R2 L' B2 R B' L2 D R D F' L' R' 
40. L' D2 U2 R2 D U' B D2 B R' U2 F' L U L D F2 B' D2 U2 F


----------



## Roman (May 23, 2013)

*5BLD*: *8:20.33*
8:20.33[3:55.27], DNF(8:32.82), 8:45.86[3:55.15], DNF(10:01.75)[4:00.78]


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 23, 2013)

*3BLD - 1:53.81 (6/20)*
_DNF, DNF, 2:49.66, (2:25.12), (2:27.71), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF
DNF, 2:56.08, DNF, (1:32.23), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (2:04.01), DNF_

*MBLD - DNF*
_0/3 (26:46) ~ This is so depressing_


----------



## Skullush (May 24, 2013)

*Week 21

3BLD
Mean of 5: 57.00*
Accuracy: 13/20
*59.74,* DNF(54.69), *56.82,* 1:28.30, 1:06.71, DNF(1:25.61), DNF(1:08.61), 1:24.69, 1:04.95, 1:03.02, 1:24.92, *57.03,* DNF(1:23.45), *49.42, *1:13.25, 1:25.90, DNF(1:03.46), DNF(1:09.48), *1:01.98, *DNF(1:10.36)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 24, 2013)

*2x2BLD = 21.26* (15/20)
some easy scrambles, the avg is very good for me


Spoiler



99.00
38.54
28.63
37.42
99.00
28.31
99.00
33.15
*19.98
21.92
*99.00
*18.72
24.92*
99.00
40.74
*20.76*
37.29
33.92
41.45
34.62




*3x3BLD = 1:20.42* (14/20)


Spoiler



01:21.26[/B]	36	0
01:39.10	41	0
*01:19.89	*40	0
01:34.78	36	3
*01:22.99* 33	0
02:15.57	44	0
01:30.03	35	0
01:51.46	36	1
01:30.11	44	0
01:15.95	32	1
01:43.17	44	0
01:31.38	32	0
01:43.80	45	0
*01:08.38	*34	0
01:25.36	38	1
01:09.10	32	1
01:33.77	45	1
01:32.21	38	0
*01:29.60	*38	0
02:15.27	27	0



*4x4BLD = 8:04.93* (2/8)
had one 5:21 with two centers off and one 6:09 with three 
trying to rush memo

*5x5BLD = DNF* (0/4)
going too fast

*Multi = 1* (2/3 in 9:08 (5:47))
Don't understand, the last cube almost totally scrambled.


----------



## mycube (May 24, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD: 1:36.64 (15/20) nice 
1:52.43 DNF *1:32.94* 1:43.69 *1:39.25* DNF 1:49.40 1:52.81 1:45.50 1:47.36 *1:41.24* 1:44.48 2:20.10 *1:32.85* *1:36.94* DNF 1:48.69 1:43.09 DNF DNF

Multi-BLD: 3/4 in 15:03.38
two flipped edges on the first cube
yesterday I had 3/4 in 13:10. So my overallgoal besides the 10/10 in an hour will be to stackmat 4 cubes.


----------



## Maskow (May 24, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 24.99 : O



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*Best avg5:* 27.70
*session mean:* 28.64

*memo time avg:* 8.97
*solve time avg:* 19.67

1. 30.18 (8.29)
2. 34.63 (8.67)
*3. 26.33 (8.26)*
*4. 23.90 (8.43)*
5. DNF
6. 29.20 (10.29)
7. 30.58 (9.49)
8. 33.47 (10.24)
*9. 26.52 (9.38)*
10. 27.09 (8.93)
11. DNF
12. 27.99 (8.73)
13. DNF
*14. 21.80 (7.13)*
15. 28.70 (8.08)
*16. 26.41 (9.17)*
17. DNF
18. 29.18 (8.99)
19. 33.61 (10.44)
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Username (May 24, 2013)

3BLD: *1:25.61*, *1:32.36*, *1:16.22*, DNF(1:09.96)[2 Flipped edges], 1:48.07, DNF(2:22.91), DNF(21.42)[failed C memo], DNF(2:24.46), *1:31.60*, DNF(1:32.18), (DNF(1:41.87)), DNF(1:14.51), 2:25.40, *56.96*, DNF(2:10.05), DNF(1:12.48), DNF(1:28.96), DNF(1:10.91), DNF(1:44.75), DNF(4.60)[Started turning like a sighted solve] = *1:20.55*

Contains PB avg 5 and single (first sub 1)

2BLD: DNF(45.47), 38.68, *38.57*, DNF(38.25), *30.76*, 46.75, *23.14*, DNF(25.79), 43.97, DNF(23.06), DNF(19.48), DNF(41.44), DNF(34.80), DNF(9.47)[lol attempt really bad], *8.32*, *15.57*, DNF(11.31), DNF(10.63), DNF(13.63), DNF(5.72) = *23.27*

In the end I started trying speedBLD after getting the 5 successes


----------



## LK (May 24, 2013)

3BLD 52.88 (12/20)
DNF, 1:05.57[23.02], *53.17[23.44]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *57.33[25.50]*, *52.76[21.31]*, 1:05.54[27.21], DNF, *51.64[26.04]*, 1:09.35[27.20], *49.49[23.24]*, 1:05.54[30.79], 1:04.13[22.74], 1:06.48[24.41], 1:12.52[26.77], DNF, DNF


----------



## andi25 (May 24, 2013)

3x3 BLD: 3:10.14 (7/20)

*3:56.04[2:32.93]*, DNF(2:34.79)[1:32.11], DNF(3:11.48)[1:53.37], DNF(4:00.47)[2:28.00], DNF(2:39.43)[1:31.37], DNF(2:42.12)[1:34.89], DNF(3:34.15)[2:19.06], DNF(2:55.61)[1:40.33], 4:16.44[3:13.29], *3:02.51[1:52.45]*, DNF(3:14.32)[1:39.15], DNF(3:17.12)[1:59.53], DNF(6:22.61)[5:12.01], DNF(2:15.50)[1:13.69], 4:06.25[2:33.77], *3:44.76[2:19.42]*, DNF(3:02.40)[1:42.02], *2:43.33[1:31.56]*, *2:24.05[1:18.45]*, DNF(2:46.44)[1:35.69]

5x5 BLD: 39:07.89

DNF( 41:46.91[24:25.10] ), *39:07.89[24:43.48] *


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (May 25, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.41*
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 35.22
*33.17*, 35.76, DNF, *32.98*, 33.31, *32.28*, 37.60, 40.34, 36.48, 35.37, DNF, *30.69*, DNF, *27.94*, 37.61, DNF, 38.02, 37.70, 39.03, DNF.


----------



## Sakoleg (May 26, 2013)

*2x2 BLD: 36.06* acc: 15/20
1:00.06, DNF, DNF, 46.95, *32.97*, 52.86, *33.99*, 39.37, *38.14*, 39.73, DNF, *36.51*, 41.26, 54.73, DNF, 39.46, 48.68, DNF, *38.69*, 1:12.10

*3x3 BLD: 2:31.15* acc: 5/8
1:59.71, 3:13.46, DNF, 1:38.86, 3:02.33, DNF, DNF, 2:41.37,

*4x4 BLD: 9:29.78* acc: 2/3
DNF, 9:01.56(PB), 9:57.99

*5x5 BLD: 30:40.93*
30:40.93[20:15.64](PB)

*Multi BLD: 1/2 8:07.08*


----------



## Riley (May 26, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 31.37
Accuracy: 17/20
Times: 37.18, 53.65, 33.23, 36.63, 40.68, 42.36, DNF(33.08), 41.86, 34.26, 33.48, DNF(41.97), DNF(35.51), 45.73, 25.55, 28.15, 35.79, 37.84, 32.72, 38.34, 36.07
Comments: These comments were INSANELY easy. PB avg5 (32.22) and single (25.55, with 7 second memo)

4BLD:
Mean of best 2: 7:49.71
Accuracy: 4/8
Times: DNF(9:36.24[6:04.29]), 8:13.91[5:29.57], 8:12.56[5:20.59], 9:12.32[9:10.64], DNF(7:13.41)[4:29.52], DNF(9:43.09)[6:14.29], DNF(9:21.62)[5:32.94], 7:26.85[4:32.12]
Comments: 1st attempt off by 3 dedges.

5BLD: DNF
The time was 28:03.94[20:17.07]. I only tried 1 solve (so far). Off by 8 X centers, 4 + centers, 4 dedges. First attempt in a long while, still no success.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2013)

andi25 said:


> 5x5 BLD: DNF
> 
> DNF( 41:46.91[24:25.10] ), *39:07.89[24:43.48] *


You only need one success in 5BLD so if the 39:07 was not a DNF your result is 39:07.


----------



## andi25 (May 27, 2013)

Yeah I know. Just forgot to edit this too, thanks anyway


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2013)

3BLD: 36.09, 35.32, 32.11, *30.03*, DNF(41.78), DNF(42.08), DNF(35.42), 38.07, *31.61*, 34.85, DNF(37.37), DNF(32.88), DNF(32.97), *29.82*, DNF(34.90), 32.47, *30.50*, *28.35*, DNF(34.83), DNF(39.58) = *30.06*

Absurd scrambles, but I did really poorly on most of them.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 28, 2013)

Mean of 5: *4:46.33*

*1. 5:14.90
2. 4:50.34
3. 4:53.26*
4. DNF(4:06.76)
5. DNF(3:15.63)
6. DNF(4:26.57)
7. DNF(5:21.29)
*8. 3:16.38*
9. DNF(4:37.79)
*10. 5:36.79*
11. DNF(5:56.72)
12-20. DNS

Need to work on memo method.


----------



## Martial (May 28, 2013)

*3BLD* 15/20
*38.37*, 50.64, *38.45*, 47.06, 43.35
DNF(36.21), DNF(42.31), 54.02, DNF(27.19), *32.62*
47.17, 38.68, DNF(55.11), *37.58*, *38.34*
41.95, 42.25, 44.29, DNF(44.24), 44.71
=> *37.07
*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2013)

*Results week 21*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)

 21.26 MatsBergsten
 23.27 Username
 36.06 Sakoleg 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 24.99 Maskow
 30.06 Noahaha
 31.37 Riley
 31.41 Anton Rostovikov
 37.07 Martial 
 52.88 LK
 57.00 Skullush
 1:20.42 MatsBergsten
 1:20.55 Username
 1:36.64 mycube
 1:53.81 DuffyEdge
 2:31.15 Sakoleg 
 3:10.14 andi25 
 4:46.33 Sir E Brum 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:49.21 Riley
 8:04.93 MatsBergsten
 9:29.78 Sakoleg 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:20.33 Roman
 30:40.93 Sakoleg 
 39:07.89 andi25 
 DNF Riley
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

 3/4 = 2 (15:03) mycube
 2/3 = 1 (8:04) MatsBergsten
 1/2 = 0 (8:07) Sakoleg 
 0/3 = DNF (26:46) DuffyEdge





*Scrambles for week 22*
Post solves before Tuesday 4 June 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U' R' U' R2 U' R F R' U' R' 
2. R2 U R F2 R' U F2 U' R' U2 F2 R' 
3. U2 R' F U F2 R F2 R' U R F U' 
4. F R2 U R F2 R U2 F R' F2 
5. U F U F R' U' R F R' U2 
6. F2 R2 U F2 U F R F R U R' U2 
7. U2 F2 R2 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R U' 
8. U' F2 R' U R U2 R F2 U F 
9. U' R U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F R F 
10. U' F' R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' R F2 
11. R F U F2 U2 F' U F2 U' R 
12. F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R F U' F' U2 F' 
13. U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U R 
14. F2 R' U' F2 U R U R2 F' R U' R 
15. R F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U F2 
16. F' R' U2 R F2 R2 F2 R U2 F' 
17. U2 R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 F R2 
18. F R F' R2 F R' U' R' F' U2 F' R 
19. F U2 F' R' F' R2 U F U' R F2 
20. R F' U' F' R2 U R U R' F U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D2 R' B' L U2 D R D F R' B U F B' L2 B D' L D L' B2 
2. U2 B' F' L' U F2 U D2 L2 U B D L2 R2 U2 F L D R2 U D 
3. U2 B2 U' L R2 F' L' U F L2 D' U2 R' F L' R2 F R L B2 
4. R L F' U B2 D' F' D' F2 D2 B' F2 U2 D' B' D' F R' U D L2 F2 
5. L2 R' B2 U2 R U' R2 L D U2 B' D B' R2 F' B R' U' R B2 F 
6. L R D' F' B L2 B2 R D2 U' L2 D F' D L' U2 D' F2 U R 
7. B' L R2 D2 B' R F' B2 R' F D B2 R2 L2 B U B2 L R' D2 L R 
8. B L2 D B2 D L2 U' B' R2 F' L' U' L2 D' L F2 D U2 F U' 
9. L2 U' B U L2 U' D' F' U' D' L2 F' R2 U2 R' L2 D L F R2 L' D 
10. D' R' U2 F2 D F' B' U' B' F' R' D' U' L' R' F' D' U2 F D F' R2 
11. F2 D B U B2 L D B' R2 D' U B D R' L F2 R2 B' D L2 F2 D 
12. L2 R' D F B' R' D' R2 B' U B U' D2 B2 L D2 R' B2 U L2 U2 R' 
13. U D B D' F2 U F' R B' F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U B' L2 U' D L2 
14. D' R F' R2 D' B F2 R2 L F B R' D L2 D2 F' D' R' D2 B' 
15. U' F R' L2 D' F2 L' R D' R2 B' U2 B2 R' L2 U2 R' L F U 
16. D2 R2 F2 B2 L R U2 B F2 R2 U' F2 L R' D2 L' U F B' U' 
17. L' R F' R' U2 B' R2 B F' L D U F U2 F2 L' U B U2 B' 
18. D' B' U' B2 U B' R' U F2 L D2 L' D2 L B D' U B' F' R' 
19. R' U R' F2 B' U' B' U F' U' R D F2 L B2 U2 B2 D F L2 B2 D' 
20. R2 F2 B U2 L R U' B2 F2 U2 B' U' F2 L' F2 R L F2 D L 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Bw2 Dw2 Rw Uw Bw2 Lw2 B' Uw' Bw2 F L2 Rw D F B D' B Fw Lw' B R' Fw' Uw2 D' Rw2 Dw2 B Rw Dw Lw' R2 D' Lw2 F2 D Rw Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 
2. B2 Rw F B' Uw' D2 F2 Dw2 U' B2 Fw' U Lw Dw' R Bw' Dw2 Rw F' Dw2 Bw2 U2 R2 U L U Bw' D2 B Rw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Fw Uw Fw U B2 F2 
3. Uw R2 U2 Fw R' Dw2 L2 R F2 Rw' B' D' B' Lw' U D Rw' D2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw' B2 L R B' Dw' R2 Fw' B2 D' Lw' R F B D' Lw' F' 
4. B R' F' Bw2 L Dw U' R Bw' Rw' L' U' R D U F Rw Fw D2 L' Uw2 Fw' U B L' D R' F2 B R Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 Fw Uw2 Lw 
5. U2 D Bw2 Uw2 D2 F' L' R2 F2 Dw' Lw D Fw Dw Bw2 L R' D' Lw2 D' Rw2 Bw2 F2 Lw Uw L2 R U Dw2 R Fw' Dw' U Rw' L' Fw' Lw' R Fw2 Rw 
6. B2 L Bw2 Lw' U L2 Bw Rw' B2 R' Fw' Rw Bw' L' R' B R2 L Dw' U2 R2 L' B2 D' Bw2 Rw U2 F2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw D B2 L' B2 F U 
7. Uw' Lw2 F B2 U Lw' D2 Rw Dw B Rw2 L2 F' R' B2 Dw R Uw Lw2 D2 U2 R2 U' F Bw Dw2 Rw' L' Fw U' B' Uw Lw' Fw' Dw' R' Fw B2 
8. Lw' Fw B2 Uw' Rw2 D' Lw' Uw L2 Fw' R2 U2 L' R' Fw' U' B Rw2 B2 Uw' Rw Uw' D2 Lw' R' Dw U Lw D2 B F' R Dw Fw' D2 U B Uw 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. D2 R2 F U B' Uw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R Fw B' U' Fw2 B' Uw' F' L2 Rw' Fw' D B2 Fw Rw Fw2 R D' F' R Lw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw' U Fw2 U2 Lw' Bw' L Uw2 Bw U2 Bw Lw' Bw D Lw2 Fw' L Fw' L2 D2 Uw2 
2. U2 D2 Bw' Lw2 R' Bw' F' D2 F Lw Fw' R2 Fw2 Bw Rw Dw' L Fw B' D2 F2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 B' U R Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Rw U R2 B2 R' L' Dw' R' Dw2 U L' Dw2 L2 Bw2 U' Rw2 U2 D Fw Rw2 Lw' U' D Rw U2 
3. B D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 L Uw' L' D Fw2 Lw2 Bw U2 D' L Fw U' Rw' U' Dw2 Fw D' R Lw' Bw' R2 Lw Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw' Dw' U2 Lw' F' Rw2 U R Bw Uw Bw' U' D2 Fw Uw2 Lw Bw Dw2 Rw2 Fw R2 F2 Dw2 R' L Uw' F2 Lw' B' 
4. Dw' L Uw' B2 Uw Bw2 Uw' Rw Lw F2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 B2 L Rw B2 Dw Fw2 Dw' F Dw' Lw' Fw2 Bw L' F' Lw' Dw2 R U' Rw2 B2 L2 D2 U' L Rw2 F2 U2 B Dw' U' L Uw B' Fw' Dw2 L' F' Dw2 F' U2 R U2 F2 D2 R' U' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. B2 L2 D' F' R B' R2 B' D2 F' R U R F D U2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 
2. F D2 F' D U L B' R L' B2 U2 L2 R U2 L2 U L' U' D2 B U' F2 
3. F' R L2 U L2 F U B D' U' F2 L U F B' L2 B L2 B U2 D' L2 
4. U' L2 R U2 L' D' U L' D2 U L2 B' F' U' D' R U F U2 R' F2 L2 
5. D L2 D U B' F2 R' F2 U' F' R' F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 
6. D2 B D' U2 R' D F B U B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' F' U2 B U2 
7. U R2 D2 U' B F' D2 R2 F D2 B' U' F' D U B R2 D' F D U B 
8. U B' D' L' R2 D L R2 F' D' U R' U' L2 F B2 D' U L D' L' F' 
9. B R2 D' B F' L' R' D2 F' B' R D B' F' U' R2 F R' F B2 D2 
10. D' F R2 L' B' D2 R' D' U B2 R2 D F B L2 D' F2 B' D L' U2 
11. R F2 B U F L2 R U B' U' B2 D F' U F L U2 F' R2 F2 D2 
12. F2 L R F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L B D L' R' F2 B2 D R' L U2 L' R' D2 
13. F2 U D L2 B' R2 L' D2 L D' L' R U L B2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 
14. B' U2 F U' L R2 U D' R2 L2 F D' L2 B' F' R2 F' D' F R2 
15. R2 L' D2 L' D2 F' D' L2 B U2 D F R F' R2 U D' L F D' 
16. F L2 F L' U2 L' F2 B2 R B2 R' D U2 B' L2 U2 F' U B L D' R2 
17. B' U B F2 R' L D L2 F' U L' D2 U2 B' D' F' R' U B' L' 
18. U2 L' F R2 L' B' F2 L B L' B' F L2 B2 U2 D L2 B2 L' U F 
19. U B' U F U' B' L2 U2 L' U F' L U' D2 L F2 D2 L' U' D' 
20. U' F' D' R U2 L F2 B R2 F2 B L U2 B2 F' U' L' D' F' R' 
21. U R2 B2 L F U' R' B2 L B2 U' F' D2 U2 F2 B U R U L' 
22. B' L' F B' R2 B' U' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' U' R' F B2 D2 L2 
23. B2 D' B2 U2 B' F2 L2 F B' D F L2 F2 B D2 F U D' R' F2 
24. B L' F2 R D' R' L2 F2 B L B' R L2 U L' F2 L F2 U2 L F' D' 
25. L' R' D L' B2 R' F U F' D2 L U D' L U' D R' U F U 
26. D U' F D2 R D' R L2 B2 U' D2 R L U' B U L2 B2 L F B 
27. B2 L2 U2 D' B' D' L2 B L' D' L U' D2 F2 U B U' R U' R 
28. L2 B2 F2 U R U2 D2 F L' R' B F2 L B L B2 F2 U' F2 L' R B 
29. L2 D' F L D' F2 L B2 L U2 B D' U F B2 L' F B2 D2 R2 
30. B F' U2 L' R2 B2 L' F L F2 U D L2 U L R D2 R' U2 B D' U' 
31. B D B F' U D2 F U F2 L U' R' L' D U L' F' D' L' F2 
32. R' U' F2 D F2 D U2 L' R F' U2 R D2 U2 R D B R B2 R2 D' F' 
33. L2 U L' R2 B L2 U' B2 U' L' F' U D2 R2 F2 D' B L2 D U' R2 
34. D2 R2 B D' B' D F U' R' L D2 L' B F2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 U2 B R 
35. U F' L2 F' R F B' U' L F B2 U2 L B' R U' B2 L F2 B' L2 D2 
36. U2 D' B2 L' R2 U2 F' L' B2 D2 L' B U2 L' U' F2 D2 L' U' F 
37. R2 D F' B' L2 B2 D' F' B' R L' D2 F' U' L D2 R' F2 R2 D U2 
38. L2 B R2 D2 B' F2 L' R2 F2 B U D2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R F2 R2 B' U2 
39. D' R U2 D R2 U2 B R F' L F' D U R' U F' R L B2 D2 L' R2 
40. F R2 U' R2 L B' D B L2 D' B2 U2 R' B R F' R D' F2 L'


----------



## mycube (May 30, 2013)

multi-BLD: 3/4 in 14:10
memoed wrong cornercycles on the second cube


----------



## Sakoleg (May 30, 2013)

*2x2 BLD: 31.62* acc: 18/20
37.15, 41.44, DNF, *34.27*, 44.49, 52.21, 52.86, *31.79*, *34.94*, 54.31, 44.19, DNF, 51.66, *26.78*, *30.33*, 41.48, 41.78, 52.40, 52.60, 36.95

*3x3 BLD: 1:45.68* acc: 14/20
2:05.58, DNF, *1:32.10*, DNF, 2:08.35, 2:17.38, 2:35.83, DNF, 2:55.21, *1:52.39*, 2:06.70, DNF, 2:00.75, *1:42.14*, DNF, 3:08.32, *2:00.14*, *1:41.62*, DNF, 2:59.61

*Multi BLD: 1/2 6:47.36*


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2013)

I bought 4x4 cube!! 

*4BLD*: *4:47.54*

4:03.97[1:42.81], DNF, DNF, 5:31.11[1:40.49], DNF, DNF, 7:38.01[5:05.84] (skype calling), 6:05.36[2:31.78]


----------



## Maskow (May 30, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 26.62



Spoiler



*Accuracy: *12/20
*Best avg5:* 29.78
*Session mean:* 29.09
*memo time avg:* 9.58
*solve time avg:* 19.51

1. DNF
2. DNF
*3. 25.77 (8.50)*
4. 31.00 (9.97)
*5. 27.65 (8.18)*
6. 31.85 (10.21)
7. 30.69 (9.64)
8. 28.62 (9.49)
9. DNF
10. 31.09 (11.54)
11. 30.98 (8.60)
12. DNF
*13. 28.52 (9.45)*
*14. 25.57 (9.00)*
15. DNF
16. DNF
17. 31.74 (11.18)
*18. 25.57 (9.19)*
19. DNF
20. DNF


----------



## LK (May 30, 2013)

3BLD: 53.69
57.80[26.72], DNF, 1:17.02[50.08], 1:05.09[28.15], 58.81[24.44], DNF, *56.40[25.86]*, DNF, DNF, *50.92[20.23]*, *52.87[25.22]*, DNF, DNF, *53.08[26.33]*, 1:05.79[28.96], 1:03.22[25.27], DNF, 58.77[21.89], 1:16.31[29.04], *55.18[25.21]*

MultiBLD: 11/13 47:39.27


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2013)

*Week 22

3BLD
Mean of 5: 57.61* 
Accuracy: 16/20
*58.86,* 1:35.92,* 54.60,* DNF(1:04.92), 1:57.70, 1:03.17, 1:25.38, 1:08.36, DNF(1:30.66), DNF(1:04.19), DNF(1:22.18), *55.69, 59.75,* 1:01.84, 1:25.47, 1:34.84, 1:15.38, 1:19.22, 1:07.44, *59.14 *

*4BLD
Mean of 2: 5:55.03*
Accuracy: 7/8 
8:08.35, 10:33.10, 9:06.68, *5:43.44,* 8:25.29, DNF(8:34.77), 7:02.96, *6:06.62 *
Great accuracy, great result


----------



## uesyuu (May 31, 2013)

3BLD
Mean of 5: 1:17.71
Accuracy: 18/20 (good)
1:39.32, 1:36.98, (1:07.55), 1:35.24, 1:18.81, 1:46.42, 1:23.25, 1:27.33, DNF(1:34.43), 1:21.75, 1:17.19, 1:39.92, 1:41.58, 1:29.87, 1:40.17, 1:52.80, 1:47.03, 1:24.14, 1:59.34, DNF(1:27.05)
Competition will be held tomorrow.
I would like to win a prize in this competition.


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2013)

My mean of best 5 for week 21 was 31.37, not 33.37. 

Reserved for results:


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 1, 2013)

*BLD2* *13.51*, acc: 20/20, mean: 17.06
19.73, 21.28, 17.63, *13.17*, 20.11, 19.88, 21.32, *13.65*, *12.87*, 17.09, 19.08, 18.02, 14.11, *13.99*, 14.68, 17.83, *13.87*, 19.17, 17.82, 15.99

*BLD3* *41.37*, acc: 11/20
53.67, DNF(59.31), *43.06*, DNF(42.85), DNF(1:26.81), *43.87*, *41.83*, *35.76*, DNF(1:02.01), 48.83, 57.84, DNF(42.95), DNF(39.08), DNF(53.82), 53.90, DNF(52.74), 49.04, 1:47.79, *42.33*, DNF(1:20.07)
:fp

*BLD4* *3:02.21*, acc: 8/8, mean: 3:30.74
3:28.19[1:30.55], 3:34.93[1:28.11], *3:06.21[1:17.90]*, *2:58.20[1:17.18]*, 4:07.32[2:02.50], 3:07.12[1:13.06], 4:14.84[1:49.12], 3:29.11[1:30.17]
4 - PB!

*BLD5* *6:51.91*, acc: 3/4
8:39.57[2:53.58], *6:51.91[2:57.49]*, DNF(quit), 7:22.01[3:07.93]


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 2, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 32.16*
Accuracy: 15/20
Session mean: 37.75 
36.26, DNF, *31.47*, 36.60, DNF, 46.15, *33.24*, *30.68*, 40.60, DNF, DNF, 33.94, 35.87, *31.61*, 40.30, 46.88, 37.28, *33.82*, 51.53, DNF

*4x4x4 BLD: 6:24.79*
*6:24.33[3:16.12]*, DNF(6:11.11)[3:39.38], 7:05.50[3:28.02], DNF(6:36.55)[3:31.13], DNF(10:12.28)[3:17.54], DNF(6:04.01)[3:15.20], *6:25.25[3:31.90]*


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2013)

Week 22

3x3 BLD: *1:19.93*
(9/20)

1:39.58, DNF(1:48.37), *1:07.37*, DNF(1:31.22), *1:36.21*, DNF(2:04.96), *1:06.45*, DNF(1:14.99), *1:39.40*, DNF(1:29.66), DNF(1:54.86), DNF(1:12.21), 1:40.33, DNF(1:48.02), 2:00.71, DNF(2:14.63), DNF(1:24.73), *1:10.20*, 1:48.77, DNF(1:28.06)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 2, 2013)

*3BLD - 3:42.01 (5/20)*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:13.90, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:53.03, 3:19.89, DNF, 2:13.77, DNF, 3:49.49, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

*4BLD - DNF (0/2)*
DNF, DNF


----------



## nccube (Jun 3, 2013)

3BLD: 1:11.31 (1:11.54[39.13], 1:08.42[32.02], 1:03.15[34.36], 1:14.38[37.38], 1:13.97[41.41])
1:11.54[39.13], DNF(1:27.25)[37.07], 1:08.42[32.02], DNF(1:38.94)[1:01.78], 1:28.96[55.05], DNF(2:40.05)[1:32.16], DNF(1:49.38)[54.80], 1:03.15[34.36], 2:15.78[1:27.71], 1:14.38[37.38], 1:19.92[41.90], 1:13.97[41.41], 1:23.53[47.65], 1:36.87[55.63], DNF(1:25.69)[39.37], DNF(2:17.66)[2:16.36], 1:30.14[1:28.39], 2:44.79[2:44.52], 2:08.26[2:07.31], 1:24.82[43.03]

I messed up with the bld mode in qqtimer in some of the last solves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:16.55* Good (12/20)


Spoiler



01:18.23	27	2
02:03.13	57	1
01:10.78	22	0
01:34.19	35	0
01:24.55	38	0
01:34.26	38	0
01:48.56	34	0
01:23.94	25	0
01:42.24	52	1
02:30.00	40	1
02:30.34	30	0
01:17.06	30	0
01:25.12	37	0
01:34.02	44	3
01:55.66	47	0
01:54.33	45	1
01:41.78	30	1
01:22.81	43	1
02:03.17	44	0
01:06.42	30	0


*4x4BLD = 7:24.21* Not good (2/8, bad)

*5x5BLD = DNF*  (0/4 for the second week in a row)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2013)

*Results week 22*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(2)

 13.51 DrKorbin 
 31.62 Sakoleg 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 26.62 Maskow
 32.16 Anton Rostovikov
 41.37 DrKorbin 
 53.69 LK
 57.61 Skullush
 1:11.97 nccube
 1:19.93 Mikel
 1:17.71 uesyuu
 1:20.55 MatsBergsten
 1:45.68 Sakoleg 
 3:42.01 DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:02.21 DrKorbin 
 4:47.54 Roman
 5:55.03 Skullush
 6:44.92 Anton Rostovikov
 7:24.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:51.91  DrKorbin 
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

 11/13 = 9 (47:39) LK
 3/4 = 2 (14:10) mycube
 1/2 = 0 (6:47) Sakoleg 


*Scrambles for week 23*
Post solves before Tuesday 11 June 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' U F2 U F' U2 F U F2 R2 
2. F2 R' U R' F U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
3. F U F2 U2 R' F2 U F' R' U 
4. F2 U R F' R2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
5. R' U2 F' R2 F2 R F' U' F2 U 
6. U2 R2 U' F' U' R2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U2 
7. R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R2 U F R2 
8. R F' U F U2 F' U R2 F2 U F' 
9. R2 F' R2 F' U F' R' F' R2 U R 
10. F U2 R2 F' U F U2 R U2 R 
11. R2 F' R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 U' 
12. R U F2 R' U' F2 R F R' F R U 
13. U F2 U2 F U' R U2 F2 R2 F2 
14. F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 
15. R' U R2 F U' F' R U' F2 U2 
16. R' F U2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R U' 
17. U2 R' U F U R U' F2 U' F' 
18. R U F' R' F' R2 U' R F R2 F 
19. U2 R2 U R U R F' U R' U R2 
20. U R' U' F2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D2 L D U L U D2 R2 U' L2 U D2 B2 L R2 F' B2 L' R' U2 
2. D' F B R2 D' B2 L F B R U' R' B F' R D' B R2 F B' 
3. F D2 U' L' F' U2 R U2 B D2 U2 B2 L U B L' U2 R' B2 F' R' 
4. U2 B' R2 L D2 B' U F R2 L' F R' L' D L2 R' F2 B' R2 L' F 
5. R' L' F2 R U2 B2 D' B' R F2 B2 R F2 R U2 L' F2 L F' U 
6. L2 D' B' U' L' B2 L2 R2 B L' B R2 B2 U B' D F2 R2 L2 F 
7. B D' R U2 D R U B D' F D L2 U D2 R2 B2 U' F B2 R2 
8. R2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L2 D2 L2 R' U' R' L2 D2 U' F B' R D' 
9. B U' F' B D2 R U F2 D' L B L2 B2 L' D' U2 L2 R' U F R' 
10. F' L' D2 B' D' F2 R2 D U2 L2 R' D2 F2 B D2 B2 R2 F' B D R 
11. L' R' F' L2 R2 U' R D2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' L' F R' L2 D2 
12. R B' U2 R2 L' B' U2 R2 L B R L2 D2 B2 D B F2 D' F' U2 B' R' 
13. B2 R2 D' B' L2 R' D U R2 B2 F' L' R B' D' R U2 L2 D' B2 
14. R L2 B' L2 F2 R' L U' F L R U' F' D' B U' L D2 F L2 U' 
15. R L' U2 L' F R' U2 F' L' R2 U D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 R' B R2 
16. U' F L2 F D R2 L2 F R' F' B L B2 L2 U' F2 R F2 L B' U' L 
17. L B2 R F U2 R D2 F2 L' R2 U L2 U L U F B2 L' U2 B 
18. L2 B F L' R' U L U2 B L F U' B U' R2 D' F B' L2 D2 R2 L 
19. R F U D R2 D U2 R B2 U F2 U2 B L' U' B U2 F2 D2 F 
20. B R2 L2 F L D' R' D2 U B' D2 F D L' B' L' F2 B2 R' U2 F' R' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. B2 Uw B' Dw2 U' Lw' F' U Fw2 Rw' D2 U2 F Uw' Rw' B2 Lw Dw' F2 D Bw L R' F' D2 F D' Fw Uw2 R2 Dw Bw' Lw' R F' R' F' R2 
2. Lw Bw U' L2 Fw2 B Dw U' F Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw Uw' F2 Lw B' D' B' U D2 B Fw Dw Lw' Uw' D' Fw' Uw D R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw D2 L R' Bw2 Uw L2 
3. D2 R2 D' R' U' D Lw2 Bw2 Rw' L' Fw' B' U' D' L Dw R2 Bw2 F' Lw R2 U2 D2 B2 F R2 Lw F2 Lw2 F2 R' L F' Lw Bw2 F U B U2 Rw' 
4. Dw2 Lw' Uw B Uw2 B F2 Lw' D' Bw' Rw' L2 Dw Rw Fw D U' Bw' R2 Dw' F B Rw F' Rw' Bw' Dw2 R Bw D' F2 B' R2 B' Lw' R U' B2 Uw' D 
5. U2 Bw L2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Lw' Uw Fw' Dw2 B2 R' D' Fw L B2 Uw Bw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' L Dw2 L2 F2 L R' Fw2 L' Fw R2 D' Fw2 Rw Fw' R2 B Rw 
6. U F Rw' D2 U' Rw2 Fw2 U' Bw' U Bw' D U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Dw2 U2 B2 L' Uw2 Fw' U Rw2 U2 Rw L2 Uw Rw2 D U' B D2 R' L U2 D2 R2 
7. L Uw' F2 Uw Lw R Bw F' L U2 D2 B' U2 L U' Dw' Rw' U F' Dw2 Rw' Fw' R2 L' Fw2 L' R' B Rw' Uw Bw' Lw' R' U' Bw Rw' Fw2 B' 
8. Fw R' Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw' R Bw' Rw2 U R2 Uw2 D' B2 Rw L2 Bw' U' D2 Rw L Bw' U L Bw' Rw' B2 L' U2 Lw2 R Dw U' F2 R' Uw2 F B2 Dw' F 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. U' B' U' L U' L2 F2 Lw Bw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 F' D Lw' B2 Lw Fw U F2 Bw' L' D2 R Lw2 B Uw R L' U Dw2 Bw2 D2 L' R' Dw' Fw' Rw' Lw Dw F2 Lw' Fw' Bw D' R Uw Dw Rw' Fw Rw2 Lw Dw U F Rw F 
2. Lw Dw2 Fw U Bw Dw L2 D R' Fw' R' L2 U R' Dw2 B' R' D' L Rw' U' Bw' Dw2 B F R L' B R' Bw' U2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw D' F B' Lw' Rw' F R' Lw B' U B Dw2 Lw R2 B D Bw R2 F2 Uw B' Lw D' 
3. D Lw2 B' Lw Dw2 Fw' B' U' Dw2 L2 D2 Uw' R Bw2 Uw Lw' R' U R' Dw2 B R2 Fw' L' U Lw' Fw U2 Bw' Lw U2 R2 U' D2 R Bw' L2 Uw' F' Uw Lw2 Fw Lw' Dw' Fw2 L R' U2 F Dw2 U' R2 B' Lw2 B2 R' F R2 
4. U2 L' R2 B D' R U' Fw2 Dw L2 F' U2 Fw2 Rw2 B L2 B' Uw Lw Dw2 B2 Lw' R2 B2 F D2 R2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 L2 Dw Bw2 L2 B2 R2 D2 Bw L2 Bw2 F2 Dw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw D L Uw' Bw Rw B' Rw Dw2 U2 Bw Uw' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. L2 F U2 L2 D U2 L D2 R L B' R F2 B U' L' R D' B2 F 
2. L' B2 D' L' F' B2 R' U2 R' L B2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B 
3. R' B' R U' B D2 L' U R' U D2 F' D2 F2 D U2 B2 R' L F' U' 
4. F' L2 B F' R' L' U2 L2 B' L2 U L B R L2 U R B F2 U2 L R 
5. R' U' B L B' R2 L' F2 U2 B U' D' L2 D' R' D' R2 B' F' R 
6. D F' D2 L2 B2 D F2 B2 U' R B' F U' F B' D R2 L F2 L' R B 
7. R' F D2 F B2 R' L2 B L' B F D2 B' U D R' L' B2 R2 D2 F' R' 
8. L F U2 D' B' L' R2 D' R' F U B' L F U' F' L' D' L R 
9. B F R B2 R' B2 D' R U2 F' R U2 L2 R D F' B R F D2 
10. F2 R' L' D2 B2 F' L2 R U' B U2 L D L D U2 F2 D2 F2 B 
11. R F R2 U' L U' F' D' B2 L' F2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D' L R2 
12. D' U R B F2 L' D L R' F' U2 B2 D' F' L2 B2 F U2 F2 B' 
13. F2 L U' F D' R' F2 U' B' D' R' B D F' L2 R U2 F D2 U' L D' 
14. B U F' L B2 F' R2 F2 B2 L' U' R2 U' L B L' F L2 F2 R2 L 
15. D' R L' B F U2 D F' L F L2 F2 L2 U' F U F U' B' R 
16. U' L R' F2 L2 U L B' U R' D' L' F2 R' B2 L2 D' F L U 
17. D2 F2 U2 D2 L' U R B D2 U' F2 D2 L' R F' L2 D2 U' L R2 F' 
18. U' F D U' B2 R B' R' L D2 F2 R2 L' D B2 U F2 D L2 R 
19. R2 U' L2 B' D' F' B' R2 F2 R' L2 U B' U2 L2 F2 R L' F B2 D2 
20. U B F D2 F L2 D F2 R2 U D2 L B' F2 D R B2 D R D' F L' 
21. R2 U2 B L2 U D2 F' R B' L B U' F' U2 R2 B L' B' R' L2 B2 
22. U B2 D' L F2 B' U B' L' F B' R L D' F R2 B' D2 B2 U' F U' 
23. R2 B F L U' R2 D U B L2 D' B R' F U' D2 L' D F R2 
24. U L' F B2 D U B2 L' U2 D B' R2 F2 B L F2 U' F2 U2 L B2 
25. R B2 D F2 B L' R' F U' B2 L' B' L F R' F L2 U2 L F 
26. R' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 U' D' L R' U R2 F D' R2 B2 U2 F' L U2 
27. U2 B D F2 U' L' R2 U' D2 L B L' B2 D2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 
28. U L2 U' D' R D R' D R' D' U B' U' L' R U B2 L2 D2 F B2 
29. D2 L' R' F' D' B2 R L B R2 U2 F' B' R' B R F B2 L2 U2 F 
30. B' U L R' B' R' U R L' B' D2 R' D2 U L D' R F2 U F' 
31. B2 F' U L2 D2 R' F' L' U R B D2 U2 L' U' F D' R2 F L2 B' 
32. B L' F2 U' L2 R F2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 D L' D B2 U2 R U2 D2 B R' 
33. R' L F L D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D B U2 R2 B' D2 L' B2 L2 R U R2 
34. D2 L' D' F L R' B' R' D2 F' B' D U F' R B' F2 R2 L' F' B' 
35. D2 R B' F' L' F' R' B F' U B R' L2 F2 U' L B F D2 R 
36. L2 F2 L' F2 U' R2 F D U' B2 R2 D' L' D' L2 B F' U' R2 D' 
37. L2 U B' R2 D' B' R2 D' F' D L' U L F' U D' B2 F2 L U' 
38. L B2 D' R2 L' B2 U D B D' L B' L R U2 D' L' D2 L U2 F' 
39. R' U' F' B D2 L' D2 R F U' R L B' L' D2 R L2 B' R' F2 B' 
40. L D2 U' L' F R D' U B' L' R' B' U2 L2 B R B' L' B R


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 5, 2013)

*2BLD - 29.15 (11/20)*
DNF, 41.33, (26.49), DNF, 28.62, DNF, (25.19), DNF, 34.87, DNF, 36.02, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (33.09), (30.80), (30.19), 34.82, 39.55

*3BLD - DNF (1/5)*
DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:22.15, DNF

*4BLD - 24:39.29 (2/2)*
26:03.92, 21:46.24

*5BLD - DNF (0/4)*
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## Roman (Jun 5, 2013)

*4BLD:* _in progress_
4:23.35[1:58.17], ...
*5BLD:* _in progress_
8:01.84[3:42.90], 9:32.41[4:35.43], DNF(8:19.72), ...


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2013)

Had a go at a couple the big blds, just for funsies:

4BLD - 2. 3:18.77
5BLD - 1. 6:48.26

EDIT: MultiBLD 2/3 2:47.27


----------



## andi25 (Jun 5, 2013)

*3x3 BLD:* 
Accuracy: 5/20 
Mean:* 2:16.73*

DNF, *2:37.69[2:35.16]*, DNF, *2:22.06[1:21.55],*DNF , *2:03.34[2:02.94]*,* 2:04.79[1:03.12]*,DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:15.76[1:09.71]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

*Multi: 4/7 in 48:57.63[37:11.08]*


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 5, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 32.94*
36.09, *34.17*, DNF, 46.87, *31.85*, *31.61*, DNF, 35.84, *34.10*, DNF, 34.26, DNF, 48.54, 38.33, DNF, 39.63, DNF, 36.31, *32.97*, 42.47 

*4x4x4 BLD: 5:38.84*
*5:36.82[3:01.63] (PB!)*, 7:04.93[3:54.16], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *5:40.86[3:18.20]*, DNF.

*5x5x5 BLD: 18:09.02*
*18:09.02[11:25.99] (PB!)*, DNF, DNF, DNF.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 5, 2013)

*Week 23*

*3BLD
Mean of 5: 56.60*
Accuracy: 11/20
1:06.15, DNF(1:37.75), *1:00.71,* DNF(48.26), 1:05.71, 52.74, DNF(1:01.51), DNF(1:12.26), *59.25,* 1:39.15, DNF(58.27), 1:03.11, *1:00.29,* *59.18,* 1:24.09, DNF(39.05), DNF(1:14.67), DNF(4.46), *43.57,* DNF(6.74)
Got lazy at the end, didn't feel like doing scrambles 18 and 20 because I quickly found cycles breaks 
43.57 is PB

*MultiBLD
10/13 in 37:40.79*
Always mess up edges for reasons I don't know :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:19.71*
Accuracy: 12/20
Best single: 1:13.92
1:42.70, 1:43.90, 1:49.44, DNF [1:07.72, 3C 2E], DNF [1:38.94, 3E], *1:13.92*, 1:45.58, DNF [1:42.54, 4C 4E], DNF [2:36.71, 2C 8E], DNF [2:38.62, 3E], DNF [1:33.51, 3C], *1:23.58*, *1:18.31*, 1:34.33, *1:20.11*, 2:21.27, DNF [4:57.52, 8C 11E], 1:57.20, *1:22.65*, DNF [1:54.59, 2E]
Comment: I can't believe how bad I've gotten by spending all my time the last couple of months on 3x3x3 speedsolve and gigaminx BLD. And yet, the format here has strange consequences - my result here is not that much worse than typical. I think that's because the main thing that has gotten worse for me is the hard solves; the easy solves are still easy, but the hard solves have gotten harder. Accuracy was absolutely terrible, and I think I got what must be my worst single BLD solve in years.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Sakoleg (Jun 6, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 2:15.87* acc:5/10
*2:26.22*, *2:16.38*, DNF, *2:58.51*, *1:51.94*, *1:46.33*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4 BLD: 10:12.32* acc: 2/4
DNF, DNF, *10:08.27*, *10:16.37*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:11.26* Wow, PB for this contest. (15/20)
Three "almost" sub-1 solves, very good for me.


Spoiler



01:40.09	49	0
01:49.80	32	0
01:36.76	32	5
*01:02.15	23	0
*01:28.58	42	2
*01:23.74	29	0
*01:53.43	33	0
01:49.15	46	0
01:38.38	37	0
01:44.94	44	3
01:34.23	48	0
01:43.62	44	0
*01:23.11	41	0
*02:14.22	57	1
*01:02.85	22	0
*01:29.05	34	0
01:36.73	39	1
01:40.32	46	0
*01:04.47	25	0
*02:39.05	52	0



*4x4BLD = 7:09.07* (2/8)
dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, 8:11.97, 6:06.16
After six straight DNF:s I had to go safe on the two last scrambles.
The last was the absolutely best safe I have ever done .

*5x5BLD = 19:19.48* (1/4)
dnf, dnf, dnf, 19:19
Same here, had to go safe on the last. I just could not reorient, spent three minutes
on that (but for a few seconds). During solving the +-centers I had an uncommon commutator
which I did wrong twice and had to correct. So it was good that I got it however slow it was.


----------



## mycube (Jun 8, 2013)

multi-BLD: 6/8 in 38:50.35
cubes off by 2 flipped edges and the other by 2 twisted corners. I have no idea why this happened.
but nice you can already see an improvement of time because of my practice with small attemps


----------



## Mikel (Jun 9, 2013)

Week 2013-23

3x3 BLD: *1:26.44*
(8/15)

1:47.81, *1:33.16*, DNF(1:18.91), 1:40.56, *1:12.97*, *1:27.94*, DNF(1:59.16), DNF(1:27.02), *1:21.83*, DNF(1:33.75), *1:36.31*, DNF(1:50.91), DNF(1:30.47), 1:46.65, DNF(1:41.15)


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 9, 2013)

*BLD2* 


*BLD3* *39.54*, acc: 15/20
42.09, DNF(42.42), 43.48, *41.31*, *40.13*, *39.92*, 47.82, 42.04, 44.05, DNF(1:04.95), 
1:05.17, DNF(39.85), 43.58, 1:12.12, DNF(31.92), *40.02*, 44.64, 54.33, *36.33*, DNF(50.05)

*BLD4* *4:33.08*, acc: 2/8
DNF(2:46.40)[1:17.34], DNF(4:05.60)[2:10.78], DNF(4:16.07)[1:52.18], DNF(3:28.42)[1:32.73], DNF(3:30.37)[1:27.57], *4:42.93[1:22.51]*, DNF(3:44.45)[1:22.53], *4:23.23[1:49.99]*
Opposed to my previous week results :fp

*BLD5* *6:36.71*, acc: 2/4
DNF(6:38.32)[2:53.53], 7:31.28[2:54.29], *6:36.71[2:33.37]*, DNF(7:14.63)[2:46.63]


----------



## LK (Jun 11, 2013)

3BLD: 48.78
DNF, 1:13.99[40.11], 1:18.83[32.52], *42.24[13.60]*, *48.33[16.22]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *54.70[18.18]*, 58.61[16.70], *50.73[15.61]*, 57.33[16.22], *47.90[17.16]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.73[27.01], DNF, DNF


----------



## Martial (Jun 11, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(55.55), DNF(59.85), DNF(45.57), DNF(1:03.14), 45.83, DNF(1:02.39), *42.24*, 45.62, DNF(47.36), *44.02*, DNF(54.74), *36.62*, DNF(56.15), DNF(40.53), 49.70, 1:01.63, 46.74, *38.24*, *45.58*, 51.85

=> *41.34*
11/20
Bad week for me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2013)

*Results week 23*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 29.15 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 32.94 Anton Rostovikov
 39.54 DrKorbin 
 41.34 Martial
 48.78 LK
 56.60 Skullush
 1:11.26 MatsBergsten
 1:19.71 Mike Hughey 
 1:26.44 Mikel
 2:15.87 Sakoleg 
 2:16.73 andi25 
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:18.77 Ollie 
 4:33.08 DrKorbin 
 5:38.84 Anton Rostovikov
 7:09.07 MatsBergsten
 10:12.32 Sakoleg 
 24:39.29 DuffyEdge
 DNF  Roman
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:36.71  DrKorbin 
 6:48.26 Ollie 
 8:01.94  Roman
 18:09.02 Anton Rostovikov
 19:19.48 MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

 10/13 = 7 (37:40) Skullush
 6/8 = 4 (38:50) mycube
 2/3 = 1 (2:47)  Ollie 
 4/7 = 1 (48:57)  andi25 



*Scrambles for week 24*
Post solves before Tuesday 18 June 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 R' F' U F2 
2. F R F R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' 
3. R2 U F U F' R F2 R2 U R U' R 
4. U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' U' 
5. R U' R' F R F R U' F2 U' F' 
6. U R2 U R' F U' R' U2 F R 
7. R U F' R F U F' R2 F' R U 
8. R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' R F' U' R2 F 
9. F' R F' R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 
10. R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R F' R' F R2 U2 
11. R F2 U F U2 F2 U R2 U R' 
12. R' F R2 U F U2 R2 U2 R2 U R F 
13. U F2 U R U' R' F R' F U2 
14. F' R F' R2 F' R' F2 U R U F' 
15. R2 F R' U' R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 
16. R' F U' F U2 F2 R2 F R2 U F 
17. U' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R' 
18. R2 F R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U 
19. F2 R' F R U2 R' U R' F2 U 
20. R' U R2 F U R U2 R2 U2 F R U2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D2 U F2 R2 F' U2 F U' F2 U2 R' D2 F' U2 R B' R D2 F B2 
2. B' R' U' D2 L' U' B2 R U B D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' F' R F B 
3. D2 R' B2 R U R2 D2 L B2 U D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' D U R D R2 F2 
4. D' R' F D R D' L2 U' L2 B' U2 R L U F B2 D R' L' D2 
5. F B U' D' R L' F D2 R L' D2 R2 D L B2 L2 U F2 B2 D' 
6. L F' U L' F2 L' U D B U L2 F L' D U L' R' U' R2 D2 B' 
7. D' R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R D' R U' D' L' U B' U2 D' L' B' 
8. U2 F U2 F L' D2 B2 F U B F' L U' L F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R2 B F2 
9. L2 F' L2 U F' B2 U' F L' F' L2 B' D U2 L R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' U' 
10. L R2 D2 L' U' B L F2 U L2 U L2 B F D2 F D' U2 B2 F2 U 
11. U2 F2 R' F2 R' L B' L F L B' D U' F' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L 
12. D2 U2 R' D' L D2 U' F2 R D L U2 D' L F' L2 D R2 U' R2 
13. B' F2 R2 D2 L R B R2 D L2 U R B U L' F2 B U2 R D2 B U2 
14. B' F' U' F' U' F U B' U2 B U L B2 F2 L B F' U D R' B' 
15. R F' D U R F U R D U2 B U' R2 U B L D2 U' L' D2 F' 
16. B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L D' B2 L' R2 F2 U' R B U2 B2 U L R B' 
17. R B2 U R' D' R B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' R' 
18. F U' L2 D2 R2 B' L D L2 U L' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 D B' 
19. U B2 U D2 F2 U R' D' L R' B F' U' L2 F2 L' D2 F2 B D2 
20. F2 L R' U2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 L' R' D F' U' D' F L' F' L' U' F2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Fw2 L' R Bw' F' R2 Fw' Lw R' Uw Lw' Fw2 B Uw D' R L' B2 F2 U Dw' R2 L' U' B' Dw L Fw' L2 F2 B Lw U2 D B' Lw' B Rw' L2 
2. B2 Dw' L Fw B Rw' L Bw2 Rw' B' F2 L2 B2 R Dw' U2 Lw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 F U2 Bw' F Uw' F B Uw' D2 F B2 Dw2 R U' Rw Fw' Lw' D2 B2 
3. B Uw F Uw' Fw' D' Rw' L2 Uw' F' B Lw Dw' Lw' R2 Uw' Fw Uw' D' F2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 L B F Uw' B R B L' Dw2 Fw Rw2 D R2 L' B L Rw 
4. D' R' L2 Bw Dw' U2 L2 U2 L' Rw2 Dw Bw Lw R' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 L2 U' L' Dw' R2 Fw' R Fw2 Lw Dw' R D2 L R' D' U2 F R2 
5. Bw' R2 B Lw2 Fw R' U' R Fw' U2 Lw2 Uw' L Dw' Fw2 B' Dw2 B' U2 L' Dw2 U2 B2 R' L' U Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw' B' Lw' F R2 L Uw' D L 
6. F D2 Fw D2 Lw2 Bw' Rw2 U Fw B Lw2 Uw Bw2 Dw' R2 B' L' R2 F U' Dw2 R' F' Lw2 Bw' L2 R' Bw' Uw D2 F2 Bw2 D' Fw L2 Bw F2 U2 
7. B U' Bw' Uw' Bw L' U Bw U2 Fw' L2 B F2 R' Lw' Bw D2 U Bw2 F Dw L2 Bw' Rw' L F' L' D Lw2 Fw2 Lw Fw D L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 
8. U' B' R' L Uw R' Bw Lw2 B' L' U' L U' Bw Uw F2 R Dw2 L D2 B2 R' B F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F Uw2 Fw U Fw R' L Dw' U' L Fw 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. R Dw F Rw' Uw2 L Rw' D Rw2 Dw Lw' Fw2 Rw F' Lw Rw D' R2 Fw2 B R2 Dw' L2 R Bw' R2 L' Fw' D2 Rw Uw' L Fw2 B Lw' U' F2 D R' Bw U' Bw L2 R D Fw2 R Bw' Dw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B' Dw2 L' Bw Uw Bw' U' 
2. Dw' Rw Bw2 D Lw' Bw' Fw Uw Dw' B Lw' U' B2 F L F2 B' L U2 Rw Bw2 L' Fw R L2 Bw2 F2 R Bw Fw' Dw2 L D' F' B' U R' F' D2 Rw F2 Dw Fw2 Rw' D B D2 U F D2 F2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 D' B' Lw2 Dw2 
3. Fw Bw' Dw2 F2 Lw2 D2 Lw R2 U' Dw2 Lw' F' Lw' D2 Rw2 U F' R2 F Bw R2 Dw' U Fw Lw Dw' F L2 F Bw2 U R2 D Rw L D2 Bw' D Fw Dw' Fw' Rw2 B Uw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 L B' Dw' Uw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 F' D' Rw2 Bw 
4. D U R2 F L' D2 Uw' L2 R' Bw L' Bw' Dw' Uw2 F' Rw B2 Fw' U' Lw' R2 D2 Fw Uw2 R' L2 U2 Dw' F Uw2 Bw L2 B2 Lw B Rw Uw B' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 L' Rw U Rw L2 D2 Bw2 F2 L D2 U' Rw' U R Uw Dw' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D F2 R2 D U2 F R2 F' D2 B D' B D U' L2 D' U' L F L' F' L2 
2. R2 D R L B L2 F U F' R L' F B2 R2 B R L B D' B2 D2 
3. B' R B2 D B2 R2 B U D F D' F' R' L' F2 D' U L D2 R' 
4. U' B2 U D2 B U' L' B' U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 R' D L R' U' D2 
5. F' D' R2 D2 R D R' B U' L2 U' L' U B2 R' F' U2 R B' L2 U2 
6. D2 L2 D R2 F' D' F R' D B R L2 U R' D' U2 R2 B F U' F' B' 
7. B D2 B U' R F L D' R' U F L2 R U2 R' U F B' U R B' 
8. R F2 L F2 D' B U B' L' D' R2 L' B L U2 F D2 U R' L U' D2 
9. U B' L2 R2 B L' D2 B' U2 L D F' R' B R' B R' L B2 L2 
10. F' D R' F' D' B2 R2 B' D' B2 U B R2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' L' 
11. B R' U2 D B' U B2 F D2 B2 R U2 R' D B' R F' D' B U2 
12. F R L' F L F2 B2 D' F2 D' B' D F L R' D R2 F' B D' L B' 
13. L B2 U D' F' U R D F B' R' D R2 U' L2 B' R F U L B2 R' 
14. F2 U' L' D' L B2 U F2 D' B' U2 B2 L2 B' F U D F' D R' 
15. U' F' L' R U' R D2 L U2 L' D2 U' L B' R' B R2 B' D' B U' R 
16. U2 B2 R F' U B' D2 L' B2 F D B2 U2 D B R2 L2 D F L U' 
17. F L2 R2 B2 U' L U' D2 B L' D' U' L2 F L2 R' B' U' L' D' 
18. U' L B2 F2 U B L U D L' B' R' B2 U' L' R U' B F U' D' 
19. F' D2 F R' L' U L2 U F2 R' B' L2 R' F' B' D F' D F R U2 F2 
20. F U' D2 R B' R' U L R' F D R' F' R2 L U2 D L2 D F' B2 
21. F' D' U' F2 R2 F2 B' R2 U L2 D U L2 B' D' B2 R' B L' F2 L' F 
22. D' F R2 L2 B R2 D2 F B' L U' B' L D' F2 B2 D' U R L2 U2 B 
23. F2 D' B' R2 U D2 B L U2 R2 D' F' R' L' D R' U B2 D2 R' U 
24. D2 L F B2 L' F2 B' L2 F2 U' F R' D2 U' R2 B' R2 D2 F D L2 U' 
25. R' F' L2 F U F2 L D L D2 L' U2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L U2 F' B2 U2 
26. L' U D F2 R F' U' L D R' U D B2 D2 U B' L2 B2 L' D2 R2 B' 
27. B2 F R' U' R2 U B2 D' R' F U L U2 L' R' F' L U2 L B' D' F' 
28. D U L2 R' B2 F2 D' F2 B' D' R2 B U2 L F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U D 
29. L' D' L2 D B2 R2 L' D2 B2 D2 R U' L2 R' B D' U F' D' F2 D' 
30. R F' L U' D2 F' L2 B F' R' B L2 D2 L' R' F2 D' U' F2 B D' U2 
31. R B' U' D R' U' F' L2 U' F D U B2 L' R2 F B2 D U2 F' 
32. D F B' R' U2 F2 R L' F' B2 D' R' U2 L' F R' F L' D2 F2 R 
33. D2 U2 L U' L' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F R' F' D2 R D2 F2 R' L B' 
34. B' U' B2 U' D2 B2 D R D B R' F' L F2 B' D2 F2 U B2 L2 
35. U D F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 D R2 F2 D B F D' B' D2 U R D' 
36. L' B2 U2 D2 L F' D' B2 L U' B L2 B U F' D' B' R' F' U' R 
37. F' B' D' R' F L2 D' F2 U' R F2 B' D' L2 D R' L U R L' U 
38. F U2 B' U F2 L2 F' R' L2 D2 U' L' R B' F2 R2 D2 R F' U L F' 
39. F' U2 B' U2 F2 R' L B L2 D2 F' L' R D F' U L' U R' F U 
40. R2 U' B2 L B U2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 R' D2 F L' R' D' R2 L' D2


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2013)

I used a stackmat, cover and random orientation this week:

40.45, 36.99, DNF(41.27), *31.81*, DNF(39.28), *31.00*, 37.53, DNF(37.40), 36.54, 44.62, 34.06, DNF(43.27), DNF(45.62), 38.78, *32.12*, DNF(39.85), *33.47*, DNF(45.71), *32.51*, 1:08.08 = *32.18*


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2013)

WEEK 24

*3x3 BLD: 1:01.08*, acc: 7/20
DNF(1:06.75), DNF(1:23.79), 1:03.94, DNF(2:23.56), DNF(1:26.95), DNF(2:47.68), 1:05.28, 1:12.54, DNF(57.27), 1:04.32, DNF(1:11.39), 54.65, 1:11.17, DNF(1:25.24), DNF(1:01.36), DNF(1:34.76), DNF(1:11.50), 57.22, DNF(1:23.06), DNF(1:05.53)

*4x4 BLD: 4:15.29*, acc: 2/8
DNF(4:21.65)[1:59.37], 4:25.87[2:09.50], DNF(4:22.09)[2:05.54], DNF(4:36.58), DNF(5:01.87), DNF, DNF(4:46.72), 4:04.72

*5x5 BLD: 8:34.94*, acc: 1/2
DNF(8:34.58)[4:01.49], 8:34.94[3:42.36]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

Roman said:


> *3x3 BLD: 1:03.87*, acc: 6/15
> *4x4 BLD: DNF*, acc: 0/1
> DNF(4:21.65)[1:59.37]
> *5x5 BLD: DNF*, acc: 0/1
> DNF(8:34.58)[4:01.49]



I remember when Ville commented about how slow I was at 3x3x3 vs. big cubes. I wonder what he would have said about you.


----------



## Bunker (Jun 14, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *2:47.65*, acc: 12/20

3:15.84,* 2:41.74*, 3:28.63, DNF(3:28.12), 3:36.85, DNF(4:10.01), 3:28.61, DNF(4:16.25), DNF, DNF(2:58.66), 4:04.33, *2:24.04*, *2:29.26*, DNF(3:51.66), *3:11.97*, *3:11.25*, DNF(3:01.86), 3:18.66, 3:22.77, DNF(2:47.44)

The slowest 

PS: how many russians here!


----------



## mycube (Jun 14, 2013)

Multi-BLD: 4/6 in 22:29.50
swapped the cornermemo of the 4th and 6th cube


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2013)

5BLD on first scramble, 7:36.86[4:10, lol] but I think I scrambled incorrectly. Will try another today just in case it's not enough.

First 4 4BLD scrambles DNFed, poo.

tbc


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 14, 2013)

*BLD3* *38.27*, acc: 15/20
*39.82*, *37.92*, 47.90, 55.50, *38.73*, DNF(57.32), 47.87, 50.94, 51.76, 43.90, *34.74*, 47.46, DNF(55.24), DNF(1:16.26), 40.65, DNF(46.52), 42.18, *40.15*, DNF(53.55), 42.45

*BLD4* *3:10.86*, acc: 4/8
4:11.82[2:07.44], DNF(3:04.94)[1:22.95], DNF(3:55.59)[1:47.11], DNF(3:33.47)[1:33.76], DNF(3:14.34)[1:22.48], 3:20.57[1:37.28], *3:14.44[1:33.84]*, *3:07.28[1:21.01]*

*BLD5* *6:12.81*, acc: 3/4
6:44.87[2:48.52], *6:12.81[2:30.60]*, DNF(7:35.53)[2:40.09], 8:06.61[2:58.33]


----------



## Riley (Jun 15, 2013)

3BLD:
*Mean of best 5: 37.22*
Times: 34.15, 40.17, 1:06.89, DNF(55.10), DNF(53.63), DNF(48.02), 49.06, 1:07.40, DNF(40.23), DNF(29.25), 40.53, DNF(30.89), 45.82, 37.60, 49.10, 39.19, DNF(48.56), 54.60, 37.07, 38.10
Comments: You can tell I haven't been practicing...

4BLD:
*Mean of best 2: 7:02.60*
Times: 7:20.62, DNF, DNF, DNF, 6:44.57, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 15, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:14.41* (10/20) a little worse than last week but still shows I'm improving


Spoiler



01:25.23	29	5
01:31.27	30	4
02:11.83	65	3
02:07.22	54	3
02:04.51	55	0
01:19.33	25	0
01:40.00	56	1
01:53.29	49	0
01:24.00	32	0
01:58.40	60	1
02:21.96	56	1
01:00.29	28	0
02:08.48	73	2
01:22.81	30	0
01:26.20	32	0
01:34.76	42	0
01:37.14	28	1
01:09.46	25	0
01:57.43	28	1
01:20.17	41	0


*4x4BLD = 7:01.09* (3/8)
Three had only 2X wrong .


Spoiler



1	07:11.56	04:14
0	06:45.15	03:11
0	07:17.02	04:19
5	08:25.10	04:28
1	06:14.02	02:42
1	06:44.94	03:45
4	05:58.27	02:55
0	07:52.14	04:30



*5x5BLD = 13:46.66* (1/3)
15:15 dnf, *13:46.66*, 12:14 dnf

*Multi = 2* (2/2) 4:02.36 (2:11)


----------



## Martial (Jun 15, 2013)

*3BLD*
*33.66*, 41.73, DNF(55.24), DNF(43.74), 58.26, DNF(46.23), *35.66*, 42.20, 39.22, *35.69*, DNF(43.67), *31.48*, DNF(35.91), 38.77, DNF(46.34), DNF(52.46), 46.94, 37.72, DNF(38.91), *33.79*

=> *34.06*
12/20
Good week for me


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 15, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 32.09* 
Accuracy: 11/20
DNF, 38.17, 40.14, 40.02, DNF, 38.17, *32.08*, *34.41*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 36.47, 34.98, DNF, DNF, *34.26*, *32.60*, DNF, *27.10*


----------



## Sakoleg (Jun 15, 2013)

*3x3: 1:49.00* acc:10/15
DNF, DNF, 2:23.72, 3:58.37, 2:10.91, DNF, 2:00.24, *1:47.73*, DNF, 2:07.19, DNF, *1:31.26*, *1:57.30*, *1:59.59*, *1:49.13*


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 16, 2013)

MultiBLD: 19/23=15 pts. 58:23.86
3BLD:


Spoiler



34.78, *32.69*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 43.92, DNF, 44.64, *31.19*, DNF, 38.34, *27.82*, *31.67*, DNF, 58.57, 37.69, 32.89, 34.19, DNF, *28.68*=30.40


4BLD:
5BLD:


----------



## labirint (Jun 17, 2013)

Week 24.
*3BLD 59.24* 
acc. 14/20
1:12.84[24.88], 1:05.82[26.17], DNF(1:13.53)[28.37], DNF(1:27.05)[29.43], 1:38.76[45.27], 1:23.84[27.66], DNF(1:10.42)[29.56], *1:01.93*[27.33], 1:30.30[49.11], 1:23.13[42.99], DNF(59.12)[23.15], *55.35*[22.69], *58.80*[25.92], 1:15.01[35.15], 1:11.08[25.90], DNF(1:03.06)[23.19], *1:02.74*[28.59], *57.40*[20.27], 1:15.34[27.60], DNF(55.24)[21.61]

*4BLD 4:38.98*
acc. 2/8
DNF(4:14.55)[1:47.55], DNF(5:09.89)[1:57.25], DNF(quit)[3:15.58], *4:56.01*[2:05.05], DNF(5:22.76)[2:07.85], DNF(4:54.05)[2:03.22], DNF(4:22.54)[1:43.45], *4:21.95*[1:53.76]

*5BLD DNF* :fp
acc. 0/4
DNF(8:39.07)[3:38.09], DNF(9:50.52)[4:16.65], DNF(9:20.77)[4:26.87], DNF(11:50.04)[4:01.32]


----------



## Maskow (Jun 18, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 24.82 :tu



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*best avg5:* 27.12 :tu
*session mean: *28.05 :tu

*memo time avg: *8.72 :tu
*solve time avg: *19.32 :tu

1. 30.48 (8.88)
*2. 24.52 (9.52)*
3. 33.88 (8.51)
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. 27.81 (9.02)
*7. 25.99 (8.95)*
*8. 26.22 (8.79)*
9. 31.46 (9.78)
10. 28.62 (8.98)
11. 26.51 (8.60)
12. 29.05 (8.15)
13. DNF
14. 28.48 (8.31)
15. DNF
16. 32.04 (9.09)
17. 28.29 (9.03)
*18. 25.24 (7.72)*
19. DNF
*20. 22.11 (7.50)*



*3x3x3 MBLD:*
more scrambles please


----------



## Mikel (Jun 19, 2013)

Round 2013-24

3x3 BLD: *1:12.23*
(11/20)= 55%

1:19.30, *1:07.30*, DNF(1:32.00), 1:34.93, 1:23.61, 1:20.69, DNF(2:00.00), *1:13.19*, 1:27.77, *1:12.56*, 1:41.08, DNF(1:28.00), DNF(1:05.00), *1:12.97*, DNF(1:51.00), DNF(1:06.00), DNF(1:19.00), DNF(1:28.00), DNF(1:38.00), *1:15.15*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2013)

*Results week 24*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 24.82 Maskow
 32.09 Anton Rostovikov
 32.18 Noahaha 
 34.06 Martial
 37.22 Riley 
 38.27 DrKorbin 
 59.24 labirint
 1:01.08 Roman
 1:12.23 Mikel
 1:14.41 MatsBergsten
 1:49.00 Sakoleg 
 2:47.65 Bunker 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:10.86 DrKorbin 
 4:15.29 Roman
 4:38.98 labirint
 7:01.09 MatsBergsten
 7:02.60 Riley 
 DNF  Ollie 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:12.81 DrKorbin 
 7:36.86 Ollie 
 8:34.94 Roman
 13:46.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF  labirint
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

 19/23 = 15 (37:40) sneze2r
 2/2 = 2 (4:02)  MatsBergsten
 4/6 = 2 (22:29)  mycube




*Scrambles for week 25*
Post solves before Tuesday 25 June 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' U2 R U' R2 F U' R' U' F 
2. R' U F R' U' F' U F2 R U F2 
3. R2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F U R2 
4. F R2 U F R F' R2 U F2 U2 F' R2 
5. R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U F' U2 
6. U F' R2 F2 U R' U' R' U2 F 
7. R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F U2 R F' R U2 
8. F' R2 F R' F' U R2 U F U' R F 
9. U' R2 U' R' F U2 R U R2 U' R 
10. U' R' F2 U' F U2 R' U' F2 U' F' R' 
11. U F2 U R F2 R' F' U2 R2 F U F' 
12. F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R U R2 
13. U2 R F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 
14. F U R U2 F R F' R2 U' R' U2 F' 
15. R U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R F U2 
16. R U' F R2 F U F U R' F' U R 
17. R2 F R2 F2 R2 U R' F' U2 R 
18. U F2 U' F R F2 U R' U2 R2 
19. F U' F R2 F2 R F' R2 F2 U 
20. U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R' U F U' R U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L D' B2 R2 F B' U' R B' D' F' R F2 R' B' F2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 
2. B L' U2 F2 L2 F' B U' L' R2 D F' D' R B' F2 L2 F' D2 R' 
3. L' B' D' U B2 R' U R2 D F' R2 B' U2 R F2 B2 L2 B2 R L2 D 
4. U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' U R' B F2 R B R' D2 F2 L' U' D F2 
5. U L D L U' D F R B' U' F U' R L2 B R L' U' F B' 
6. R' L U' R U' R D' L' D R2 L' F' B2 D2 R' U2 L R B D R' D 
7. L D2 R2 L2 F2 R' B' R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F2 D2 U R' B' U2 B2 
8. D2 R U' D2 L2 U F2 L' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R F U' D' F2 R' 
9. B F D2 L2 D R L' D' F2 D' L2 U' L R' F' U' F2 L' D L 
10. D' L2 R' F2 L F' R B' L' U2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' D' B U F' 
11. D2 U2 L B F U2 D' B2 L B U B' U2 D' L' F2 U F D' R2 B' 
12. B' R2 F U L B L2 U L B2 L D2 L R2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 D U2 R' 
13. L' D' U' B R' U' D F2 L' F2 R2 B D B2 R2 U2 L D2 U B F' U2 
14. L' D2 L U' R L D' B' D2 U2 B' L R' B D2 F2 B U B' D F2 
15. D U L' B2 L' D2 L2 R B2 D2 B' R2 D B' R2 L2 D' L U D2 R B 
16. L U' D R' U' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B D L U F U2 B' U' R' B2 F2 
17. D' L' R B' U' B F2 R' L F' B' D' U2 F D2 F L R U2 D' F' B' 
18. F R2 F2 B' L' D B' R B2 F R U' F' R' D' R2 L2 D L' F 
19. U' R' B F D' U F' L' R U2 F2 L B F L F2 B L R2 F2 D2 F' 
20. L' F B' D2 U R F' B' R F2 L B2 R2 U2 D R' F' U B2 U' B' U2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Rw' L2 U2 F2 B Uw2 L' F' B' Uw Lw' Bw' Uw2 L' F' D2 U R2 D' Bw2 Lw F2 L' U L2 U R D U' Rw' L2 Uw' B2 Lw U L2 D U2 
2. Fw' B2 L' Dw' U2 Lw' B2 Uw Fw2 R2 F Lw2 R Uw Fw' Lw' Fw' B2 Dw' Rw Uw' Rw Dw' Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 L2 R2 Dw2 U' F Lw' U2 B F D' Bw' F2 
3. F' U' L Rw Fw2 Uw L2 R D2 L' Fw' D' Rw' F2 Uw' D' B' L' Rw' F2 Lw2 Dw U B2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 L' D2 U' L Bw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 U B2 Lw' 
4. D2 U Rw' B L' F2 B U Fw2 L' F' B2 Rw U' Lw Bw' U2 R' U2 Rw2 Bw U' L D Fw' Dw Fw2 R B' R Bw Rw Fw' U' D B' U' Lw Fw' 
5. Dw B' D Bw2 F' Dw B Rw L Bw Uw2 B' L2 R2 Bw2 F2 Dw' U F Lw' Uw Bw2 L2 R F Bw Lw U F B U Lw2 Uw' Lw R2 F Lw' R2 B 
6. D B2 R2 Uw' D Fw' Lw' D U2 Bw2 Uw' B D2 Bw R2 L' Dw' F2 D' Lw' Bw' F D' Uw' Lw' Bw Dw2 B' F R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 L' D Rw L2 
7. L2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw' R2 F2 B' R' L2 F R' L2 Fw' R' Fw' Uw' L' Uw D Bw Lw Bw Uw Lw Uw' Rw Uw2 F Lw R' B' Uw2 Fw Dw U2 Fw Uw D L 
8. U2 R' Uw Bw' U2 R2 Dw B' Lw Uw2 L' R' Bw F Dw2 Fw B Lw' U' R2 Bw F2 Lw2 R2 Dw' U' F2 L F U' B Fw2 Uw Bw U2 D2 Rw2 L2 D Rw2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. L2 D' Fw B' L' F' Bw' U' Lw2 Rw2 Dw B2 Lw Bw Rw U2 L Rw' B' U Bw2 Fw' D2 L F Bw2 D' L Dw' R' Fw U' B2 Uw' F' L Uw D' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 R' U' Bw' Lw' Dw2 R' D' Lw U' D2 B2 Lw2 Bw' R Uw' Fw B 
2. Dw' U2 B Rw2 B Uw2 Rw' Fw' B' Rw2 Lw Uw' B' U Bw D R2 F L2 D B U B Lw2 B2 Uw2 L' R F' R Fw Lw2 Dw Rw Dw' U' Lw Bw' Rw2 Fw Bw2 L Rw D B Uw2 B' F2 D' Fw D Uw R' L' Fw L2 B Rw' L2 F' 
3. F' R2 Dw' L2 Bw Lw B2 F' R' Uw B' Lw2 D B' Dw F2 Lw' R2 U' Fw Rw' U' Bw R' Lw2 B D F' B D Fw U' D' L' U' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' D2 L' Fw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw F' L2 Dw Uw2 Fw R2 Fw' U2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Fw L2 
4. L' D' Lw' Dw2 B F2 D' Fw Rw' L2 Dw Rw2 B' R' F' U' D B' Rw Fw B' Dw Lw2 Bw2 L Fw' U' R2 Dw R B' Dw2 F' D Lw D F' L Fw D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw L F2 D B L' B Uw Bw2 L' U Fw2 Bw' U Bw2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. U F2 B' D2 F2 R' B D' F2 D U2 F2 R' U2 F' D B2 U R' D R D2 
2. F2 U2 B' U' D F2 B' D' U F2 U D R' U L2 D F' U' R2 L2 F 
3. R2 B F2 D' F' R2 L U2 R U' R F2 U F' L' U' B U B2 R2 
4. R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R B' R B2 D2 B R2 B D2 L F' R' F2 R B' D 
5. L R' U' L2 U' R' U F L B' R' U2 B' D B2 U' L' F2 D' B2 
6. D' F D2 U' R2 L2 B' D' F R D' F L2 D' B' D' B D B' D' L' 
7. B2 F' U2 R L' B' F' L U2 B2 D2 U' F' U2 R' U2 D F2 D' B U L 
8. F L2 R' D2 U F' U' F2 L' B R' L' U D' R U B2 F' U R2 U2 
9. L2 B' U2 D F D F2 D' R U2 B2 D2 U2 F' L' R D2 U' R' F L 
10. B' F' D' R' F D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' U2 F D L2 F D2 R B' F 
11. R' U2 B R2 U D2 B' F R U2 B F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R 
12. L F' R U' R2 L D U L' D B D2 U F2 D' L U' R F' L 
13. L B' U2 R2 L U2 B' L' R2 B' R U' L' D' R' L D B L2 D' R 
14. B' F2 R L D2 L2 D' U2 B R' D' R' L' B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U 
15. R B F2 U D R2 B F2 U B R2 D B' U2 B' L R D F U' B2 
16. D2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' U L' R' F R2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' U L' B L2 
17. L2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B' L' F B2 U' L2 B U2 L' F2 B' U D' R F' B 
18. U F' U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' U' R D' L U' L R2 U2 D' B' D' L2 U' 
19. F B R L2 F' B L2 R' B2 U D R' D' R2 B D2 R' B D L' F' L 
20. B2 R L D2 B R D L' U2 R2 B U' D2 B' F' D2 L U2 D2 R L2 D2 
21. D U2 B2 U' F' R2 B U B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R L U' D' L' B L R' 
22. R' L' B L' D F U' L' B D B' L2 B U2 D2 F L2 U D F' 
23. L2 F B' R2 F2 B D2 F2 R' F U2 B' D' L2 U' D' L' B' U' D 
24. R2 F L F2 L' R U2 F' L B' F R2 B' U2 D' F R' L2 B2 L2 D F2 
25. F2 D L2 F2 D B L' U L' B2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 B D U L R' 
26. D2 B' R B U F2 U B2 L2 R D' U F B U L2 F2 U B2 R' U2 
27. F L' R2 U' B D' L2 B2 L' D F' R U D' F2 L D2 R' U2 R2 F2 
28. D' F' B2 R2 D U L B D2 F U' D2 R D' L D2 B2 L2 F' U 
29. R' B2 L' R' B L' F' U2 B F2 U' R2 L D' R F' U R' B' L' 
30. B U2 R' U2 D2 L F' U2 L F' D2 F2 L2 R U L F B' D2 R L' U' 
31. L2 R F U B2 L' B2 F U2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' B R' L' B R B' F' D 
32. D F D' R B2 L' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B U F U2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' B D' 
33. B' R' U B' R' L D U2 F R U2 R2 F2 U D' B' L' R2 U' B2 
34. U' F2 B2 D2 B U' D' R' L' B' U2 R2 L D2 B2 L U' F L D' U' 
35. B2 L' R' D L B2 F2 U' L2 U D B' D R2 F2 L D2 L' D B 
36. D B2 U L2 F' B' D2 B D' F2 R' D2 U' L U R2 L B' R' L2 
37. F R U2 B' D2 F L2 U' D2 F' R B' D2 R' D B' R' F' D' B D' U 
38. R' U2 B U B2 R B2 R2 B2 F D' F R' D L' R F2 L' D2 R 
39. B2 F' D L' D' L U2 D2 L' U' F2 R2 F' R D' B' F L2 D U' R' 
40. F' B L R' U' R F R2 B' U F2 D' L' R2 F U D L2 F2 R' U' 
41. R D2 R U' F R F L2 R2 D2 L B L U D' R L B U2 D2 B2 L2 
42. D L R D2 R2 L' U' R2 L' B2 D U2 R L F R2 F' R2 D B L2 B2 
43. F D' F D F' U2 D R2 F' B U2 F2 U' D2 L' U D L B2 R 
44. B L' F U' R' D2 L' F' R L D' L2 R2 B R2 F' D U F2 U' R' D' 
45. U2 D' F' R2 B2 F2 L' R B' R2 B2 R' L D2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' 
46. L F' B' L2 R' B2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 F' D U' R' L D R' 
47. B' D' L R2 B2 F U' L R F' L2 F' B' D2 U' F' R2 F D2 R' B' U 
48. R' D' L' R F2 L' R U B D' F' U' R2 L B L B2 D2 B L B' L' 
49. R L2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 R' B2 U F' D' F R L 
50. D2 B2 D' B U D2 B U' F2 B R F2 U' B L2 F2 R' D' R L F D


----------



## Maskow (Jun 20, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 25.14

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 34/41, 54:07 [memo ~31:30]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.95*
Accuracy: 11/20
Best single: 1:03.23
1:41.34, 1:50.14, *1:18.75*, DNF, DNF, *1:03.23*, DNF, 2:11.93, *1:08.88*, 1:36.07, DNF, DNF, *1:18.98*, DNF, DNF, 1:47.33, DNF, 2:02.95, DNF, *1:19.93*
Comment: Wow, so bad. And yet, not a terrible average, since I got exactly 5 out of 20 tolerably decent solves. I need a big long practice session to get back in shape - all that 3x3x3 speedsolving practice totally messed me up.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2013)

WEEK 25

*3x3 BLD: 1:13.04*, acc: 7/11
1:35.46, 1:30.07, 1:19.45, DNF(47.10), 1:09.31, 1:11.04, 1:03.26, DNF(1:28.09), 1:22.17, DNF(1:15.15), DNF(1:39.00)

*4x4 BLD: 4:05.22*, acc: 4/8
4:03.79, 5:05.81, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:20.72, 4:06.65

*5x5 BLD: 9:29.64*, acc: 1/4
DNF(7:10 ), 9:29.64, DNF(7:57.27, 2x), DNF(8:24.69, 2x)


----------



## Sakoleg (Jun 21, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: *
DNF(1:45.36), DNF(2:23.54), DNF(1:45.48), 1:32.48, 2:02.43,


----------



## labirint (Jun 21, 2013)

Week 25

*3BLD 55.20*
acc. 11/20
*57.14*[23.39], 1:33.31+[52.97], DNF(1:18.88)[29.80], *53.16*[20.15], DNF(1:07.89)[25.68], *56.36*[22.23], DNF(51.43)[20.96], 1:17.07[26.09], 1:09.15[23.34], DNF(1:05.40)[23.83], DNF(1:07.17)[30.19], DNF(1:23.61)[24.15], DNF(1:06.29)[26.18], *55.12*[21.00], DNF(1:20.62)[32.92], 59.71[26.51], 1:17.04[28.36], DNF(1:48.32)[36.06], 1:04.61[26.76], *54.20*[22.79]

*4BLD*
DNF(4:15.97)[1:38.11], DNF(4:49.10)[1:56.36], 5:36.29[2:28.29], 5:04.34[2:10.84], 

*5BLD 10:03*
DNF(9:54.39)[4:14.22], DNF(9:51.45)[3:46.92], *10:03.11*[4:42.74]


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

3BLD: 29.47



Spoiler



DNF(36.86), 40.74, DNF(27.26), *24.35*, *30.34*, DNF(27.91), 33.66, 34.69, 36.20, DNF(34.81), 33.11, DNF(36.81), 33.61, *31.92*, 49.48, *29.55*, 44.77, DNF(39.63), *31.20*, 31.92

Too bad about solve 6. I could have had another PB mo3.


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 23, 2013)

3BLD: 30.65 :fp
4BLD:
5BLD
Multi:16/23 58:30


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 23, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.80*
Accuracy: 14/20
Session mean: 37.20
36.48, 44.22, DNF, *28.99*, *32.73*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *31.82*, DNF, *33.42*, 47.88, 40.35, 34.54, 36.70, DNF, 34.99, 49.02, 37.58, *32.02*


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 38.02
37.26, 54.48, DNF(44.59), DNF(35.10), 50.18, DNF(35.03), 41.06, DNF(34.48), 44.15, DNF(36.68), DNF(45.02), 39.24, 30.03, 38.64, DNF(38.01), DNF(31.45), DNF(41.47), 44.06, DNF(32.86), 38.16
Comments: Ugh.

4BLD:
Mean of best 2: 6:51.50
5:14.44, 8:28.56
Haven't tried the other scrambles yet.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 23, 2013)

*BLD2* *10.82*, acc: 18/20
16.69, 15.66, DNF, 16.36, *8.84*, 16.54, DNF, *8.79*, 19.79, 17.53, 17.89, 20.33, 24.26, 14.72, *9.95*, 17.36, 17.55, 14.52, *12.31*, *14.19*
Lol 3 scrambles with two 3-cycles

*BLD3* *38.27*, acc: 15/20
*39.82*, *37.92*, 47.90, 55.50, *38.73*, DNF(57.32), 47.87, 50.94, 51.76, 43.90, *34.74*, 47.46, DNF(55.24), DNF(1:16.26), 40.65, DNF(46.52), 42.18, *40.15*, DNF(53.55), 42.45

*BLD4* *3:33.01*, acc: 2/8
DNF(2:57.64)[1:27.53], *3:17.63[1:30.08]*, DNF(4:14.88)[1:36.56], *3:48.39[1:47.64]*, DNF(4:06.73)[1:57.89], DNF(3:12.43)[1:11.35], DNF(4:20.97)[2:02.57], DNF(4:15.96)[2:28.82]

*BLD5* *6:37.11*, acc: 2/4
DNF(5:10.55)[2:19.36], 6:40.09[2:53.81], *6:37.11[2:48.30]*, DNF(7:18.83)[3:14.03]
1 - blah!

*Multi-BLD* *11/11 = 11, 27:01[19:43]*


----------



## LK (Jun 24, 2013)

3BLD: 48.89
*49.26[16.49]*, DNF, *50.02[17.86]*, *40.54[16.07]*, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.34[23.13], 59.61[19.49], DNF, *51.75[18.38]*, 54.54[20.19], DNF, DNF, DNF, 55.06[21.29], DNF, DNF, *52.91[20.39]*, DNF


----------



## mycube (Jun 24, 2013)

Multi-BLD: 6/8 in 39:04.83


----------



## Martial (Jun 25, 2013)

*3BLD*
54.89, 47.83, 46.15, *29.61*, DNF(36.98), *32.48*, DNF(39.89), DNF(47.76), DNF(40.43), *40.77*, DNF(47.71), *45.08*, 51.07, DNF(42.94), DNF(43.30), DNF(42.95), *45.26*, 1:08.12, DNF(36.64), 47.14

*38.64*
11/20

I didn't confirmed my sub30, grrr...


----------



## Mikel (Jun 26, 2013)

Week 2013-25

3x3 BLD: *1:07.08*
(11/20)

*1:08.40*, DNF(2:10.00), DNF(1:47.00), 1:30.91, *1:09.53*, *57.27*, *1:12.65*, DNF(1:17.00), DNF(1:25.00), DNF(1:10.00), DNF(1:19.00), 1:44.58, DNF(1:14.00), 1:24.36, 1:49.08, DNF(1:17.00), 1:24.40, 1:41.25, *1:07.53*, DNF(1:49.00)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2013)

3x3 = 1:17.30
4x4 = DNF
5x5 = DNF 
bad week, blah


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2013)

*Results week 25*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 10.82 DrKorbin 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 25.14 Maskow
 29.47 Noahaha 
 30.65 sneze2r
 31.80 Anton Rostovikov
 38.02 Riley 
 38.27 DrKorbin 
 38.64 Martial
 48.89 LK
 55.20 labirint
 1:07.08 Mikel
 1:13.04 Roman
 1:13.95 Mike Hughey 
 1:17.30 MatsBergsten
 DNF  Sakoleg 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:33.01 DrKorbin 
 4:05.22 Roman
 5:20.32 labirint
 6:51.50 Riley 
 DNF  MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:37.11 DrKorbin 
 9:29.64 Roman
 10:03.11 labirint
 DNF  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

 34/41 = 27 (54:07) Maskow
 11/11 = 11 (27:01) DrKorbin 
 16/23 = 9 (58:30) sneze2r
 6/8 = 4 (39:04)  mycube



*Scrambles for week 26*
Post solves before Tuesday 2 July 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U R U' R U2 F2 U F' R2 U' 
2. F R2 F' R2 F' U' F' U F' U' 
3. U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R' U2 F2 U2 F2 
4. U2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' R' U F' R2 
5. U F2 U F' R F U2 F' U2 F 
6. R' U R F2 R F2 R2 F R' U F' R2 
7. F' R2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R' F U' F2 
8. F' R' U2 F2 R2 U F U2 F' U' R2 U' 
9. R' U R' U R' F' U' F2 U F' 
10. F2 R U2 R U2 R' U' F R F2 R2 
11. U R' U' F' U2 F' U' F' U F R' 
12. R' U F2 U R U F U2 R U R2 
13. U' R U R' F R' U' R2 F U' R' U' 
14. U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 
15. U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U R U' 
16. U F2 R' F2 U R' U2 R U' F' R2 F' 
17. F' R' F' R U' R' F R U R2 U' 
18. R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F R2 
19. R' U' R2 F2 R U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 
20. R' U R F' R U2 F' R U' F2 U F' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U2 D2 F2 D2 R L2 B' D' L' D B D U' L' F2 D2 R2 D R B L2 
2. U B L D' R L U F' U2 L U' L U2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 D' F D' U 
3. D L2 R' F' L' R2 D2 F' B2 R U L' R2 U2 R' F' U B' D R L F' 
4. U' D' B2 D B U F' U2 B L' U' R U2 B' F' D L' U2 L' U2 
5. U2 B L2 F R' F2 R' L D R' D' U R' D' L' R B' L D2 B' L' F' 
6. U B' L' D2 U' B D L U2 R F2 L2 D' L R2 U' R' L F' U2 
7. D2 F D' B2 D2 F R' F' R U' B L2 U' F2 U B U' L2 F2 L U' R' 
8. F' L' B2 F' L F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F B R2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 R D U 
9. R2 F D' B U' R F' R' D2 B R B2 R' F B' R' L U' D R' 
10. F2 D2 F2 R' F B' L R B' R L' D2 B' F' L B2 F R' D' R' B 
11. D R L D B' U D' B2 L2 U' L' D U' R L2 D' B2 U D F' U D2 
12. U' F L' D R' U' L' B' D2 B D' F2 L2 D' R B' F U B' R2 B 
13. L2 B' U2 D R2 B2 U' R' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 D L U2 R D' L' D' 
14. D2 R D L2 U B2 L R2 D U' F' L' R U' B' U' R2 D2 U2 L R' 
15. D B2 U D F2 B' L B' L2 F D2 R B2 F2 D2 R' B R2 F2 R L B 
16. U2 B2 L B' L D' L2 U' F' R2 B2 R L2 B2 R' F U L' D' F' D' R2 
17. U B U2 B U' B' L2 B' L U D B' R' U' L2 R' U' R F' D' 
18. U' D L R' U' D' B F' L U B2 R L' D B' U' L2 R2 D' R' B2 F2 
19. L' B' R2 B' R F2 R2 F' D L' F2 R F2 L R' D B L' B' R L2 F 
20. U L' R F' B2 U2 D' B2 R2 L U2 B2 D2 F' R' D2 L R B' L' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. U Lw' Bw U Bw' F2 R' Lw2 Uw' Lw D Lw' Uw' Fw' Uw Lw R D' F L2 Rw2 F' Rw' D' F' Dw2 F D' U2 Bw' Uw Lw2 R' Uw2 L' R2 U B' Rw 
2. L2 Dw2 F R' Bw2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw2 F2 B U R D2 Rw' Bw' Dw L2 F R F2 Rw2 U D F2 L Bw2 D' F' D2 Bw2 Uw Fw Dw2 Fw D2 F U Lw' Fw 
3. U2 B Lw Fw U Rw Fw' R' B2 R2 U B' L2 Dw2 Rw F' R2 B2 Lw Dw2 R2 Fw' B L' F' Lw R Fw Uw' Bw2 R U2 Fw2 U' R' U F' Uw' F' Lw 
4. L' F' Rw' U2 L R2 U2 D B Rw L Bw' L2 R2 B2 Rw D2 U2 B Uw' D' B' Fw D2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 B Uw B2 U' F B' Dw' Fw' Uw' Lw F2 R 
5. Dw' Rw Uw' F U Bw2 U' R Uw Fw' L R D2 Bw' R F' B2 Uw2 Rw' Dw Bw Dw B2 Rw F' Rw B2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 U D' Rw' B2 F Lw 
6. R' L' U' Rw L2 B' Fw' Dw2 F2 R' L' Bw2 R Bw' Uw L2 F Uw' F2 B' D2 Rw' D U Lw' R U L Dw2 L U L' Bw2 R Uw' Fw2 L F' D2 R 
7. Bw' U' B Uw D2 Fw2 Rw Bw Uw' Bw' Lw' Dw' Fw2 B2 Lw Fw' B2 Uw' L Bw2 F Dw' Rw Uw B' Lw Fw2 L2 R2 D2 R2 Bw2 U' L2 F Dw' L' R2 D' Fw 
8. B F' Rw D2 B Uw2 D' Rw2 Bw' R B2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' F2 Lw' R Dw' B Lw2 B' F' Uw2 B' R B' D2 Fw2 U2 D B L D' Uw F' B2 D2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Dw' Bw' L' R2 Bw2 Dw2 L Bw2 L Bw2 U' Bw2 Rw' F Lw' U Fw2 U' Lw' F' R Bw2 D' B2 Dw' U2 Bw R2 Lw Fw2 L2 U F' B Uw2 D2 F Lw Uw R' Fw' Lw Rw' B' Lw2 Rw F Uw2 Rw Uw' B2 R' Fw2 U' Lw R' D U' 
2. Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw Lw2 Dw Lw Dw2 L R2 D2 U F U2 Bw' Fw L' R2 Fw' Uw' F R' U' B F2 Uw Dw' L' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw' F' L2 R' Bw U Lw2 U2 L' R2 Uw' Dw' L Rw' D Bw2 Dw 
3. Rw Uw F2 B' Uw2 Bw2 Fw L Rw Dw2 Lw R2 Dw U2 Bw Uw' D2 Lw' F2 B2 R2 F Rw' L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 R' B2 F' U D Rw' Dw2 L' R U2 Dw' F2 D U' Lw D' R2 U Fw2 R' Lw F' L' Rw Dw Uw2 Bw2 U2 D2 
4. Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' L' R' Uw L F' Dw' R2 Lw2 F D2 F2 B R' B2 R L' B' L B' F L' R Bw2 Fw2 Uw D2 L' Bw D2 Fw D' Uw F R' U F2 R' Uw' Fw2 Uw B' R2 L Bw' Fw2 Uw2 L' F2 R Fw' Rw Bw2 D' U Rw2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D' F2 D F D2 R' D U2 R2 L' B R U' B' R L F' U2 L2 B D' R 
2. B2 L2 D' U' L' R2 U2 B F' R' D2 B D L' F' B R L2 U2 F' L' D' 
3. B2 U' D2 F2 D2 R' B L' R' B2 D F' L B U' R F' L' B2 F R2 
4. F D' R' L2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 F L' F' L R U2 B F' D2 L U' D' 
5. L' D R2 F' R L D U F2 R' U' F' U' B' U B D2 R' F U' B' 
6. F' U2 D2 B' L R2 D2 F D2 B' D F' D L' R U' R2 U2 R' L' 
7. F2 B L2 B' D L2 U D2 F' B' D B L' B' U F' D' R' F' R' 
8. D' U F R' F2 B U' L R' F' U2 B' F R U' F2 U' L' U2 F2 U' 
9. D F' L' U' D' R2 F' D2 L' F L F D' U R2 B' R D' U2 L U 
10. D R2 L2 D2 F2 R' L D B2 L U' D' F' U' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L R' 
11. B2 R2 F' B' R2 U' L' D L B' U2 B' D F2 R' L2 D2 L U2 F' 
12. D2 U L U L2 F2 D U B F R2 L2 U L' B' D F L' B2 R' D F 
13. L' B' L R2 B F2 R' D F2 L B2 F L2 F L2 U2 B2 D' R2 L' B2 R2 
14. F' B L2 D L' F L' R D' B' L' D2 R F U R2 L' U B2 L2 D F' 
15. D' R B' L U F' D' U' F L' R D' R' L' F2 D U' R2 D L' 
16. U' D' F' L R2 B' L' R U2 L2 U2 L2 U L' B2 U2 L' R' B2 F2 U 
17. R D B U2 B2 L D2 F L U R B' U R F R' B' R' U2 L' F' U2 
18. F' U' F2 L' D' B' L2 B2 F U2 L' U2 D' B' U' R D' R2 D F L' U 
19. B2 R' U R L2 U2 D2 R D' U' B' L2 B' F' R2 B F' U' F U2 
20. F B2 D L U L' F2 U2 B' L' R B' D' L2 B L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' 
21. F' R F' D L2 U R2 U2 R' B' R' D2 R' B2 U L D2 L' U B' F2 
22. R2 B2 L B L F2 B D2 B R2 U F2 R L U2 R2 U2 D R' F' 
23. B' D F D' L B U R F2 U F2 U L2 F2 R' L U D2 B' F 
24. U B F' D' F2 L' F2 U2 F L2 D' R2 L2 B' L R' B U' R2 F' 
25. R' D2 L' D2 R B2 D U2 L D L2 B R2 U' R L F2 B' L2 B F D' 
26. F' R2 L U L U2 R' F' B R U' L' R F D' B2 U2 D2 R' U2 F 
27. F R D' L' B2 U F' B2 U2 B2 R2 F' D B U2 D B' F2 L' R U' 
28. R' U2 F2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R' B R' U L2 R2 D U2 B U2 F' U F2 
29. L2 U2 D' F L D2 B2 R2 D' F R L U F L2 U B2 L F' U' B' 
30. B F D' B R' L B' D' R B U2 L' D' F2 R2 L B' R B2 D' R 
31. D' B U' D R2 U B2 D' L' U' F2 R' L2 U' R' D' R2 F D' R' 
32. L D' U R' U R' B' R' U' B2 D' U' B2 U F D' F2 R' B' F R D 
33. B2 D2 R B F' U' B L' D' U' L F' D2 U' B' D2 R F2 R F' 
34. L' F D2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 B2 D' R' L' U' R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F' R' 
35. L' U2 R D2 F2 U' F2 L F' L' U2 L2 B' F2 U' L' B F L2 R F2 
36. U2 B' L B L' F R L' F U' L' F D' L2 B U' B' R' D B2 
37. R' F D2 F2 D' U B U D' F L2 B F' D' R U2 F2 U' D' B' 
38. U R U2 R' F' R2 D' B' R' U' F L B R F U' D2 B2 F R' 
39. D' B' D B2 F' U F U' B D R D R2 D' F' U' D2 R D2 F' 
40. R2 F R2 L D2 L U2 F' D U2 R' D' F R2 L D2 U B' F2 D' B2 U2 
41. L B2 U L2 B U D' F' L' U' F L' B' D2 F' R' F' L2 R' D2 L2 
42. F' B2 U R2 L2 F2 B' D' U' B2 D' U' B2 F2 U2 R' D' F' B D' B' 
43. F' L R B2 R2 U2 R B2 F D2 L' D F U F R' B L D' B2 L2 
44. R' U' L' U2 L' U D F B' L' F B' R' L' D2 B' D R U2 R2 U2 
45. D2 L' B U F' U2 R' D L' B2 D2 U B2 D2 R D2 U' F2 L U' 
46. F2 D2 U' F' L U' D' R2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L F' R2 F' B2 R' L 
47. U' R' F2 R B U' R' U' B2 U' B U' D F' D' F L' B' F' D 
48. U B' L' D L F2 U B' F' U' D R L' F2 D' U2 F L R U2 
49. B2 R2 B2 R D' U F' U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D L2 F U D2 R B L2 
50. F D B' U R2 B2 L R U' R2 U2 R' B' U' F' R' U' B2 D B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.27*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:00.96
1:27.23, *1:04.62*, 1:19.45, 1:26.12, *1:00.96*, *1:14.56*, *1:13.26*, 1:19.03, 1:25.96, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:16.21, 1:14.56, DNF, *1:07.94*, 1:23.87, 1:18.62, 3:16.56, 1:15.99
Comment: I think these were easy scrambles, but even so, this is so much better than I did last week. Slower than I'd like to be, but not terribly bad, and at least my accuracy is back to normal. And it's really nice that 11/20 solves were sub-1:20!
*5x5x5 BLD: 13:00.05*
Accuracy: 2/4
DNF [16:22.97, 9:45, 2C 3+ 5X], DNF [17:04.45, 8:19, 3W 2X], 13:00.05 [7:09], 19:26.40 [7:45]
Comment: Mostly terrible. I did this somewhat sleep-deprived and all in one sitting, though, so I guess it wasn't bad considering that. On first, second, and fourth solves I had really long pauses (minutes) from not being able to recall some of the memo.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Martial (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm not in the ranking,


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2013)

3BLD
Mean of best 5: 29.65
Accuracy: 8/20
Times:


Spoiler



DNF(32.03), 49.37, 30.12, 40.26, 25.20, DNF(29.28), 30.47, DNF(42.13), DNF(46.38), DNF(30.67), DNF(30.66), DNF(42.10), DNF(26.57), DNF(30.83), 43.94, DNF(28.71), 46.98, DNF(23.27), 28.35, DNF(44.82)


Comments: The mean of 5 had a counting 40.  I guess that's what I get for sucky accuracy.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 27, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 25.01



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 13/20
*best avg5:* 26.50

*Session mean:* 27.34 :tu:tu:tu
*solve time avg:* 8.81
*memo time avg:* 18.53

1. 27.25 (8.59)
*2. 24.06 (7.92)*
*3. 26.44 (8.35)*
4. DNF
*5. 26.39 (8.40)*
6. 26.67 (8.66)
7. 27.95 (8.37)
8. 27.29 (9.42)
9. DNF
*10. 26.23 (8.59)*
11. DNF
12. 31.20 (10.36)
13. DNF
14. 27.86 (9.11)
15. DNF
*16. 21.94 (7.56)*
17. 32.20 (8.74)
18. DNF
19. 29.90 (10.41)
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 39/41, 53:33 [memo 31:37]
memo time 46.27s/cube
solve time 32.05s/cube
total time 1:18.37/cube
UWR

This is my last attempt before Polish Nationals 2013


----------



## mande (Jun 27, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:03.67*

DNF(57.25)[21.35], *56.96[23.29]*, DNF(58.54)[21.89], DNF(1:23.77)[29.58], 1:13.50[28.36], *1:09.70[29.50]*, 1:16.62[27.07], DNF(1:09.97)[27.57], DNF(1:11.97)[28.54], DNF(1:15.70)[25.66], 1:19.36[24.25], DNF(1:20.10)[26.74], 1:15.47[30.89], DNF(1:54.19)[29.75], 1:19.13[25.87], *1:02.15[23.58]*, DNF(1:17.01)[31.94], *1:03.27[22.70]*, 1:10.62[26.64], *1:06.25[21.93]* = *1:03.67*

Accuracy: 11/20
First time I've done 3 consecutive sub 1 attempts  1st and 3rd off by 2 flipped edges.


4x4 BLD: 7:33.86[4:05.96], DNF(8:22.31)[4:36.96], DNF(5:58.48)[2:25.18], DNF(8:10.00)[4:34.14]

First sub 6 attempt...but it was off by quite a lot...4th attempt was off by 2 centers :/
Multi: 3/5 in 16:23.80[9:57.68] = 1 point
One cube off by a 3 corner cycle, another by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jun 27, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 34.51*
acc: 12/20
DNF, DNF, *33.30*, 39.63, 42.39, 40.66, *31.01*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 38.05, *34.35*, *36.64*, 43.02, DNF, DNF, *37.26*, 54.31, 38.14
Stupid mistakes in almost an every solve...


----------



## Mikel (Jun 28, 2013)

Week 2013-26

WOAHHH, WE'RE HALFWAY THERE!

3x3 BLD: *1:09.74*

7/20

DNF(1:07.00), DNF(1:15.00), DNF(1:10.00), *1:08.69*, DNF(1:13.00), DNF(1:39.00), *1:13.36*, 1:19.56, DNF(1:12.00), *1:05.83*, DNF(1:08.00), *1:05.40*, DNF(1:57.00), DNF(1:07.00), 1:26.33, DNF(1:02.00), DNF(1:18.00), DNF(1:43.00), *1:15.43*, DNF(1:04.00)

Really bad accuracy. This would have been amazing without some of those fast-close DNF's.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

*4BLD*

1. 3:00.45[1:15]
2. DNF
3. 3:16.84[1:20]
4. 3:18.93[1:25]
5. DNF
6. 2:41.90[1:05]

*5BLD*

1. 7:25.79[2:58] - took my time executing this one 
2. 6:14.23[2:32] - but this should have been around the 5:44.xx mark - from the video I wasted 30s because I blanked out on one of my cyclic shift corner comms 
3. DNF(5:31[2:29]) hehe, popped piece, couldnt find it, and as a result two swapped x-centers at the end and one empty slot.

*Multi BLD*

2/3 3:17.12


----------



## Roman (Jun 28, 2013)

WEEK 26

*5x5 BLD: 8:23.33*, acc: 2/4
DNF(8:34.76), 8:23.33, 11:28.50(-_-), DNF(8:14.52)[2w]


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 30, 2013)

*3BLD - 1:45.53 (6/20)*
DNF(1:46.94), DNF(2:20.28), DNF(1:57.38), DNF(2:22.09), 1:20.08, DNF(2:08.04), DNF(2:15.15), DNF(2:29.74), DNF(2:18.29), DNF(2:45.44), DNF(2:54.16), DNF(1:47.81), DNF(2:16.08), DNF(2:06.83), DNF(2:51.96), 2:18.24, 2:56.69, 1:40.13, 1:39.22, 1:50.00

My accuracy.. I don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

3BLD: 3:46.96 (6/20)

3:58.37[2:35.56], DNF(4:04.88)[2:37.24], DNF(2:59.36)[1:37.17], DNF(5:27.64)[4:05.91], DNF(3:46.89)[2:25.30], 3:07.41[1:52.15], DNF(3:58.85)[1:38.71], DNF(4:19.18)[2:42.81], DNF(5:24.12)[4:12.70], DNF(3:02.77)[1:26.93], DNF(3:02.76)[1:38.42], DNF(3:29.21)[2:01.16], 6:29.61[5:11.51], 3:53.07[2:30.24], DNF(4:08.32)[1:55.69], DNF(2:49.56)[1:44.66], DNF(3:42.93)[2:15.93], DNF(3:05.64)[1:08.75], 4:26.66[2:57.96], 3:29.31[2:13.40]


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 2, 2013)

*BLD3* *35.98*, acc: 16/20
45.87, *37.12*, 51.37, 47.86, *34.96*, *36.88*, *35.43*, DNF(39.56), 44.43, 41.37, 49.06, 43.34, 55.33, DNF(41.33), 1:01.96, *35.49*, 41.59, DNF(56.78), DNF(49.82), 37.71


----------



## LK (Jul 2, 2013)

3BLD: 46.37 
DNF, *37.52[14.42]*, DNF, 55.51[15.37], *47.02[17.06]*, DNF, *48.74[15.67]*, 51.55[19.46], DNF, DNF, DNF, 58.45[21.43], *47.37[19.05]*, *51.19[18.28]*, 57.44[22.46], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 57.74[16.27]


----------



## Martial (Jul 2, 2013)

*3BLD*
44.46, DNF(41.14), DNF(41.95), 40.96, *34.52*, DNF(42.79), *35.10*, DNF(53.16), DNF(40.78), *37.41*, 50.05, 45.49, DNF(33.08), 42.27, DNF(44.34), 41.39, 45.44, *37.75*, *37.27*, 52.71

=> *36.41*
13/20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2013)

Riley said:


> 3BLD
> Mean of best 5: 29.65
> Accuracy: 8/20
> Times:
> ...



Sorry, but you have misunderstood a little. When you take the mean of best five, it is just a mathematical
mean (average) of those five times. It is not a cubing avg-5 where you remove best and worst time.
(You have already removed the (up to) 15 worst times).
So your result is 30.88.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2013)

*Results week 26*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 25.01 Maskow
 30.88 Riley 
 34.51 Anton Rostovikov
 35.98 DrKorbin 
 36.41 Martial 
 46.37 LK
 1:03.67 mande
 1:08.27 Mike Hughey 
 1:09.74 Mikel
 1:17.30 MatsBergsten
 1:45.53 DuffyEdge 
 3:46.96 TheOneOnTheLeft
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 2:51.18 Ollie 
 6:45.57 MatsBergsten
 DNF  mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:14.23 Ollie 
 8:23.33 Roman
 13:00.05 Mike Hughey 
 19:13.65 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

 39/41 = 37 (UWR) (53:33) Maskow
 2/3 = 1 ( 3:17)  Ollie 
 3/5 = 1 (16:23)  mande 


*Scrambles for week 27*
Post solves before Tuesday 9 July 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' U' F2 R' U2 F U2 R2 F' R' 
2. R F' U2 F2 R' U2 F R U' R 
3. R U2 R F U R F U2 R' U2 
4. R U2 F' R' U' R' U2 F' U2 R 
5. R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F' R2 
6. F R' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U F R' F' 
7. R2 U2 F2 U F U' F2 R2 U2 R2 
8. U' R U R2 U2 F R F U2 R2 F' 
9. R2 F R F' R U' R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 
10. U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' U R U F' U 
11. U2 R2 U F' R U' R F' U' F2 R2 U' 
12. R2 F2 U2 R F' R2 F U R2 U2 
13. F R F' R' F' R' U' R' U' R' F2 R' 
14. U' F' U' F' R2 F U2 F' R2 U F 
15. F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F' U F U2 
16. F2 U' R' U F' U2 F2 U' R' F R' 
17. R F' R U F2 U2 R U' R' U 
18. R' F2 U F R2 U' F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 
19. F2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U F2 U F2 R2 
20. F U2 R U2 R' F2 U F R' U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U B' F D2 L F' R B U2 D2 B' F2 R2 D B U' D F' U' F2 
2. L2 F' R L' D U B L' D' U2 B U' L2 U2 D F2 B L B L2 B2 
3. B' U F' R' D' F2 D B D' B' D2 F2 R B F2 D2 F' L B F' D2 B' 
4. L2 D B F2 U' F' B L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U D2 F B' U' R 
5. B U D' R2 L2 U2 D' L U2 D' L' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F D L' 
6. F' B' L R2 F D' F' L D' B F' D' F2 U' F' B D' B' U' L B2 U 
7. F' B' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F' R' D' F2 B2 L' F D B' 
8. R' D' U2 R' D2 B2 U F B D2 B' U B2 F2 R F2 R' F' B U2 F2 
9. U D' L2 U2 D2 L B' F' L2 R2 F D' L R2 B' L U' R2 F2 L2 R F2 
10. R F' L2 B2 R' B D2 U R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F2 U' B' F' U2 
11. B2 L D2 B' L B2 F2 D U L2 D L2 B L2 F D' B' L B2 F L' 
12. U B D F2 D2 R2 F' D F' L R U2 L2 R D F2 D F' B' L' D2 
13. B R2 L' U' R2 D U R2 U' D R2 D2 F' D B' R' L F' R F' 
14. U' F' L2 U B' D R B2 F' R D L' R' B' D B2 U' F' B L2 D' 
15. U' B' F U2 R' L D' F2 D' F R2 U D' F2 D2 L F R' F' R U2 
16. F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 L2 R' U' L2 D F U2 L2 R2 B F2 
17. D F D U R2 B' U D F U D2 R' F D' L2 U' B2 U2 B' U2 
18. B2 F' R F' B2 U2 L B R2 L2 D F B2 L' R' U' R2 B R' F' L' D' 
19. F U' B2 D' R L2 F D U2 L F2 B2 L' R' F' R D2 L B2 U B D 
20. B' L U B' R' L F2 L2 D' B' L' B' R' L F U F2 L' F2 D 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. L Uw2 L' F' R2 D2 Lw' Uw' R' U2 Rw2 Uw R' B U2 D' F2 R2 U Dw Fw2 U' Fw' Lw' B' L R2 Bw2 U' B F Lw' R' F2 Lw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 
2. Uw' L2 D Lw B' Lw' Fw' Uw F D' B L R B2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' F2 U2 Bw L2 U' L' F' D B L2 Dw R2 D Bw R' U Bw Lw' R Uw' 
3. Rw2 U2 Fw B2 Rw2 Bw2 U' Lw2 U L' R2 U' L Fw Uw L B2 Dw Fw R' U Rw' L U2 Bw2 L' Fw2 B L' B' D2 L' F' R2 Bw' F' Uw L2 
4. Dw' Bw2 R F' R' Uw' Bw' L2 R2 U2 Bw2 R' F U' F' Lw' R Dw2 B2 F2 U' Bw' Dw Lw' Uw2 Rw' F L2 F2 R F' B Uw' Rw' L2 U L' F 
5. R' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Uw' R L D B2 U B2 U2 B2 Dw' B' Lw2 Dw2 F D Rw2 U2 D' R' Lw2 U Fw Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' F Lw2 Fw' U2 D F B2 
6. Lw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 B L' Fw' Uw' F Dw F D L' B' Uw2 D' L Uw' R2 L Dw2 Rw F' L' B' Lw' R2 B Lw' U' R2 B' Lw B2 F' D U' Fw 
7. Uw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 U D' Rw' U2 Lw Bw' F' Dw Fw' Dw2 Fw' D' L U' D Fw2 Rw2 L2 D Uw L R' D2 U Rw' F' B2 U2 D2 B D' Bw Uw2 F' 
8. F' Rw' D' B F' Rw Bw U2 Bw F Lw' Bw' R' L2 D' L2 Rw' Dw R L' U Dw' F2 Rw Dw' Rw2 U D' Bw2 F' Lw' F R' Dw2 F2 Lw Uw2 D Rw 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. B Rw' B2 U Dw' Rw' B2 Uw' D R' Fw Bw R2 L2 U Fw2 Dw' R Dw U' R' B2 R B2 F' R2 Lw Fw' B2 U D' Lw Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 L D' U' B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' B Lw2 R2 U Fw Lw' B U' D' Fw' U' 
2. Rw' U' F2 Bw Uw' Bw F Uw2 R2 Uw' Bw L Bw F Lw R' Dw Fw' U R' Dw' Rw' L' Bw2 R2 L U2 Rw' Dw' F2 Bw2 Uw D2 R2 Uw Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 R' Lw' D2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 D F B' U Bw2 U2 Dw' F2 Bw D2 Lw Fw2 
3. B Lw B2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' Uw B' D2 R2 Lw' D' U L Bw' Uw' Lw D L2 R' D' Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw' Uw2 L2 F' D2 Bw2 Fw2 R' Bw U' Dw' R B2 L Dw' Rw2 L Dw Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw' Dw Bw' Dw Fw Dw2 Rw2 B' F2 
4. D2 Uw2 Rw L' Uw2 Fw B2 Dw' F' R' D2 Fw2 B' Lw Dw Lw' R2 U' F2 Dw' Rw Uw' Rw2 B Dw' L' B' Uw' L Uw' R Dw' R B Lw2 U Lw2 B' Dw Uw2 F D2 U L' Uw2 D' F Lw' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 F R' Uw' F2 Uw' L 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. L2 D' F' L B L' B2 U2 B' D L R2 U' D L R' D L' B2 R2 L2 
2. U2 R' F' U' L' F2 L' D' B' D2 L2 F U' L' D B F L R' D2 
3. F B2 U' R' U' F' B2 D R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F B L2 U' L' B 
4. R' L2 U2 F2 B' R U F L2 U2 D B L R2 U' L D B' U' B2 F2 
5. U2 F' D U F D' B2 L' R2 D2 R U' B L' F D2 F U2 F2 R' 
6. D L' U' F2 L2 D2 L D L' D' L2 U' F B R2 U' D' R2 F' L2 U B2 
7. L2 D' R' B F L' U R2 L' F D U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U' R D' U L U2 
8. F' R2 B R2 D2 B U2 L' U2 L F' R2 L2 B D' R' D U B2 F2 U' B2 
9. L' F' U L2 R B' F2 R D B' F D U B' U2 B' L F' R' B' F' D2 
10. R' L F' U' F2 U' L' U2 D B' D U' R' L2 U D2 B' F2 D2 F2 
11. F L2 R F D B2 U R2 D R2 D' L' U F2 B' D B' L B' U2 
12. D2 R' B' L B' U2 B L' U B L U F2 B D' F L2 U2 F B' R2 
13. D U' B' U' R2 D' L' R2 B' F' R2 U' F D L R' F2 R2 B2 U R' 
14. D2 B2 F L B' F' R' F' B' U F2 R' B F2 D F2 R' L' F' U2 B 
15. L2 D L2 B' F' R L2 F2 L' U2 D L' F' R B' U2 F2 L2 R D 
16. U2 B' L2 R' D2 F2 B L F' D' L D' F' U L' B' R' L2 U' D2 L F 
17. U2 B2 D R' U F L2 D' B2 R D B' F' U' L2 R2 B' D2 F R' D' 
18. R' L' F' B' L' U F U' B R2 D' F D' F' D R' B2 L D U' F2 
19. F' U F R2 B R2 F' R2 D' R' B L B2 R' L2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 
20. F L2 U2 D2 F R2 L U' L2 U' B' R' L F2 B2 U' L' U' L B' 
21. F2 U F' R U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' L' B' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' D R' 
22. B L F' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R' U2 D B U B2 F2 D B2 R2 B' L F2 
23. L' D' R' L' F2 D' L F2 B' L B' U' R2 D' R U2 F D2 F U F' 
24. B2 U2 F2 B' L2 R D' B' U F2 L' B' L B2 L B2 F' D2 B2 D R U 
25. U B R' B U' F D U B' L' U L2 F R' B' L D2 F D B 
26. U L' U' F2 L' F' D U2 F' L' R' U B' R2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D 
27. D2 U' R' L' D' L2 R' U' L U F2 B' R D' L' D' B F' R B' 
28. L B2 R' U' R F' L2 U' L U' F' L' B2 F U' R' D R2 B' R2 
29. L2 D2 F2 D F' L F U L' F' B' U L' R2 F B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B F' 
30. U' L2 U2 R2 L' F' L' R2 D2 L' D' R F' L' D' U R' U R' F2 
31. F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 B' L B R U' L F R' L D L U' D2 B 
32. U L B' F2 D R' F D' B F2 R2 D2 U F R F2 L B' F' U' L' 
33. F D F R' D2 F2 B2 R F' B2 D2 R' D U B2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 
34. D' L2 D2 F' U F U R L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U' D B 
35. R' F R' F L' D B' D' U' B' R2 D U L' B2 R F' L2 R2 B' 
36. R' L F D' L U' R2 B' F' U' F2 B2 R D B' U B' L' F D' 
37. B U2 L' D R L F2 R' B2 R' U L U2 L' R D R2 L B2 F' L2 
38. L2 F2 R' L2 U2 B' F2 L U' F U2 B2 R L' B' R2 U' F U' R' B' D2 
39. B L2 U' L2 D' L' U' D F' R' U2 R' U2 R' D2 R' L2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 
40. U2 F2 D U R' U2 B2 U' R U' L2 F B2 R' D2 U' B' D2 B F' L D2 
41. L' D B F2 R F' D' B R' U2 D L' F2 B' L2 U' B' F2 U2 D R' U' 
42. D' F2 D U B' F' R' D2 U2 F B2 L2 U' D2 F' B2 D L2 B D' F2 
43. L R' B R' B F' L2 D' U' L2 B' F' L' U2 L' F' U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 
44. R' D' F2 U D' F U' F R2 D' B L B2 R F L2 D2 L2 R2 F R' L' 
45. F' U B' D F B2 U' L' F2 U' R2 L' F B U' F' U' L F D U' R' 
46. F D' R L2 B' R' D F2 L' F' B' R D' U F B D F' R2 L U2 B 
47. L' R B R' D' L D2 L' R2 B2 D' B' D2 F' U B' D' R2 F' R' U' 
48. R2 F' U L2 F2 L F' L' U' B' U2 R2 U B' F D R B2 U' R D2 F' 
49. U' B F D' F L' U' B' U' F' U2 L R2 B F' R U D2 B L' 
50. D F2 D L' B L F' U F' L' U2 B2 F L D2 F2 R' F2 R F'


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 3, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> 34.51 Anton Rostovikov
> 30.88 Riley


Swap em please.


----------



## andi25 (Jul 3, 2013)

*3BLD:*
Accuracy: 6/20
mean: 1:57.62
times:

DNF(1:59.38)[1:11.39], DNF(2:18.05)[1:00.83], *1:58.78[1:04.19]*, *2:03.29[57.93]*, DNF(2:01.81)[1:12.17], DNF(2:44.18)[55.04], DNF(1:50.04)[50.81], DNF(1:51.54)[57.58], DNF(2:07.10)[54.31], DNF(1:30.27)[56.43], *1:53.01[51.45]*, DNF(29.77)[29.05], DNF(2:32.88)[56.83], DNF(2:09.85)[54.98], *2:04.24[1:01.21]*, 2:31.28[1:22.46], DNF(1:55.76)[53.83], DNF(1:58.23)[52.35], DNF(1:45.69)[50.26], *1:48.77[51.41]*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Swap em please.


done, thanks


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, but you have misunderstood a little. When you take the mean of best five, it is just a mathematical
> mean (average) of those five times. It is not a cubing avg-5 where you remove best and worst time.
> (You have already removed the (up to) 15 worst times).
> So your result is 30.88.



My bad, thanks for fixing it. I think I usually put the mean, this time I just messed up. I will try not to make the same mistake in the future.

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 27.38
Accuracy: 9/20
Times: 25.70, DNF(42.00), 28.24, DNF(37.10), 32.85, DNF(25.18), 26.63, DNF(48.13), 45.57, DNF(55.76), 44.99, 44.17, DNF(35.40), DNF(33.01), DNF(38.56), DNF(45.49), DNF(35.89), 35.05, 23.47, DNF(27.43)
Comments: Bleh, the last solve should have been a solve. I just did the last corner cycle the wrong way. :fp Still a nice single and good mob5.

4BLD:
DNF(6:08.08), DNF(6:32.07), DNF(7:19.59), DNF(6:56.62), DNF(5:30.74), DNF(5:16.90)

MBLD
3/4 in 7:06.62 (2 points)
Comments: I made the stupidest mistake. I had solved all my cubes, but then went back to a cube, thinking I had forgotten to flip a pair of edges. So I flipped them, and it turned out that I actually had already flipped them. Sigh. I'm going for 100% accuracy, but it's not working out.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2013)

*5BLD:* 1. 7:16.53[3:40] silly memo, though at least I know now that if memo doesn't go perfectly to plan in terms of speed, I can slow down somewhat, make it solid and execute quickly without pauses to compensate.
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. 6:01.78[2:40] phew (on video too  )


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 5, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.83*
DNF, *32.63*, 36.80, 36.69, 41.29, 39.87, DNF, 33.71, DNF, *29.26*, *31.99*, DNF, 46.12, 40.88, 34.99, 50.10, *32.89*, 37.64, *32.38*, 42.45
Accuracy: 16/20
Session mean: 37.48.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.80*
Accuracy: 17/20
Best single: 1:07.93
*1:14.33*, *1:28.51*, 1:33.09, DNF [1:50.34, 3C], 1:53.20, 1:37.72, *1:07.93*, 1:42.17, 2:08.11, 2:07.58, DNF [2:01.48, 3C], 1:33.44, 1:36.33, 1:51.53, 2:14.28, 1:41.61, 1:35.60, *1:19.44*, DNF [1:56.70, 2E], *1:08.79*
Comment: Horrible! I can't believe how many times here my memo simply failed. I would be able to recall all but one image, and that image took 20+ seconds to recall. Without that, many of these would have been fast. I have to find a way to make my memo a little more solid. At least the accuracy wasn't bad - after I thought about it a while, I usually got it right eventually.

*5x5x5 BLD: 12:10.87*
Accuracy: 4/4
*12:10.87* [6:35], 14:07.84 [7:15], 12:37.91 [6:15], 1:12:34.43 [1:00:11]
Comment: Okay, this kind of accuracy is more like it. On the fourth one I got interrupted by someone just as I was starting to memorize corners (the last thing I memorize), and the conversation lasted for 48 minutes, whereupon I practically had to rememorize the whole thing. First memorization took about 7:30, second memorization took about 4:30, with 48 minutes in between. And the quick second memorization left my memo way too sketchy, so I had a terrible time recalling. But I didn't give up, and I got it!

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## mande (Jul 6, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:08.19*
Accuracy: 11/20

*1:02.33[25.15]*, *1:12.09[27.79]*, DNF(1:04.66)[26.37], DNF(1:22.99)[25.11], *1:06.99[24.46]*, 1:17.90[27.80], DNF(1:29.32)[35.46], 1:48.29[57.32], 1:22.52[32.07], *1:09.25[24.93]*, DNF(1:12.92)[20.82], DNF(1:25.63)[25.02], 1:59.39[1:17.16], DNF(1:44.07)[47.40], DNF(1:46.15)[53.94], DNF(1:10.35)[23.82], 1:23.17[28.32], DNF(1:09.89)[26.63], 1:33.34[30.36], *1:10.27[24.95]*
The session started pretty well, but the second half was pathetic.

4x4 BLD:
Accuracy: 2/5
DNF(6:18.76)[3:06.16], DNF(6:41.47)[3:12.56], 5:20.25[2:29.07], DNF(7:31.03)[3:25.84], 6:36.57[2:53.55], DNS, DNS
So far so good 
5:20 is PB by a huge margin, and first sub 5:50 attempt. Extremely easy memo, and good exec too

5x5 BLD: *16:09.86*
Accuracy: 1/4
DNF(21:40.62)[10:35.35], DNF(21:41.48)[10:48.29], DNF(21:00.92)[11:08.78], *16:09.86[8:07.64]*
First three were terrible, all of them had memo problems, and pretty bad exec too. First off by 3 x-centers, second by 5 x-centers, third by a lot 
Fourth one is PB by far though...also it had a lot of pauses during exec, so I know I can get much faster at this 

MultiBLD: 7/13 in 50:43.59[32:26.26] = 1 point

3 edges on 2 cubes, 3 corners on 1, 3 cubes messed up (I think I executed them in the wrong order)
Pretty amazing time though...didn't expect it to be sub 55


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 8, 2013)

3BLD: *29.54*, 33.81, *28.87*, DNF(41.45), 38.51, DNF(27.32), *29.00*, 32.11, *26.88*, 29.89, 32.90, 35.53, DNF(39.42), DNF(43.87), 30.12, DNF(38.94), DNF(32.89), *29.29*, 30.06, 31.64 = *28.71*

Some missed opportunities there.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 9, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:03.75*

Week 27
Accuracy: 11/20

DNF(1:03.00), 1:31.77, *1:04.83*, *1:09.08*, 1:37.47, 1:49.63, *1:05.50*, DNF(1:19.00), DNF(1:05.00), *59.71*, 1:29.50, DNF(1:35.00), DNF(1:15.00), DNF(1:43.00), DNF(1:16.09), 1:30.46, 1:33.72, DNF(1:11.00), DNF(1:09.00), *59.63*

Wuttttttt... 

Wow, these were some incredibly easy scrambles. I could have done better if I had not DNF'd the first solve.


----------



## uesyuu (Jul 9, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:01.58*

Week 27
Accuracy: 17/20 good

*1:05.49*, 1:08.07, DNF(1:07.72), 1:30.11, DNF(1:34.71), 1:08.64, *59.85*, 1:19.55, *1:01.23*, *1:01.03*, 1:27.08, 1:46.41, 1:14.94, 1:57.48, 1:27.84, 1:50.92, DNF(1:03.19), 1:29.23, 1:22.86, *1:00.32*


----------



## Martial (Jul 10, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(39.79), *37.49*, DNF(43.82), DNF(45.26), DNF(44.00), 48.53, DNF(31.83), 47.37, *39.42*, *35.19*, DNF(45.12), 47.57, 48.76, 43.84, *42.38*, 48.99, 44.99, *42.37*, 45.11, DNF(35.02)

=> *39.37*
13/20

Lack of training these days...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2013)

Results at last  (hope they are ok, done in a hurry)

*Results week 27*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 27.38 Riley 
 28.71 Noahaha 
 31.83 Anton Rostovikov 
 39.37 Martial 
 1:01.58 uesyuu 
 1:03.75 Mikel 
 1:08.19 mande 
 1:15.80 Mike Hughey
 1:22.70 MatsBergsten
 1:57.62 andi25 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:58.41 mande 
 6:18.18 MatsBergsten 
 DNF  Riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:01.78 Ollie
 12:10.87 Mike Hughey
 16:09.86 mande 
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

 3/4 = 2 ( 7:06)  Riley
 7/13 = 1 (50:43)  mande 





*Scrambles for week 28*
Post solves before Tuesday 16 July 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R2 U R2 
2. F2 U F' U R2 U' F' R F2 R' 
3. R' U R2 U2 F' U' F' R' U' R' U' 
4. R F R2 F' U F' R' U2 F2 U R2 
5. U F' U' R' F' R F U R U' F2 
6. F U' F2 U' F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
7. R U' F' U R F2 U' R' F R2 U' 
8. U' R2 F R U F2 U F U2 F R' F2 
9. F2 U R2 F R U' R' F' U' R' 
10. F U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 
11. R2 F' U' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 
12. U' R2 F' R U F U' R2 U R2 
13. R' U2 R2 F R' F R' U F' U 
14. R' F2 U' R' F' R' F2 R' F' U2 R2 F 
15. U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U R' F2 U2 
16. F2 U R' F R2 U R' F' R U F U' 
17. R' U R2 F R' U F' R' F2 U' F' U 
18. U F U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R' 
19. R2 F U R2 F2 R F2 R' U' R' F 
20. F R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L' F' R U' R2 U' D2 B L' F2 L B2 R D2 F2 D B L D L B' L' 
2. F R2 D' R D' F' D2 F' B' U' B R D2 L2 F D' L2 F' U2 F 
3. B' F' R B L F' D B' F2 U' B' F D R2 F' U' L2 B R' F' 
4. U2 D' L2 F L2 D2 R U2 R' L D B L U B' D' B2 U' R' B2 
5. L' B R U2 D' F B L D' B2 F2 U R B2 F U2 B' R F2 R2 F' 
6. L R' B D2 R' U' R L B' F2 L2 D' R D' F2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 D B' 
7. D' L' F L2 F' R2 F' D2 F' R B L' R' B' L2 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 
8. U F R U' F D U F2 U' D2 F L' F' B' U' B2 F2 L R2 F D L2 
9. D2 R L2 U2 F D R2 U L' D L' B2 R U' L2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' 
10. L F2 D' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 F' U D F' U L' F B2 D' R' F2 R 
11. L D2 U F' B L2 B U2 B' D F B U2 L F' L U2 L' R U 
12. B' U2 B D' B2 F2 D F' L U2 F2 R L U2 D' L2 D2 U F' B' L F' 
13. D' U2 F' L2 R D' U' L' F2 L U B2 F' D U F2 R D2 U R 
14. D U2 R' L' B2 L' B R L2 F2 U D' R B' L2 D B' L' U' R L 
15. B2 D U B' R U' D R F' D' B R B' F L2 D F D2 B' F L2 
16. B' F U' B2 R F' U' L B L F U2 F2 B L B L2 D' B' U F U2 
17. B' R B D B2 U R D F R' D2 L2 U R' D' B U' F B' R' U 
18. D2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 L' B U2 R2 L B L2 D' U R' F D' B2 F' 
19. R2 B' U' D F2 L2 U' R' B L2 U R2 B' F2 L2 R' U' F2 B' D' L D2 
20. U' R' L2 F B R' U2 B F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R F B D' R 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Uw2 Rw2 U Bw2 Uw R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Lw2 U2 Lw U Fw' L2 Fw' B' Uw Lw' D U' Fw2 L U F Rw' F' Dw U B' Uw D2 Lw2 U F' Dw2 R 
2. U2 L F R L U D L2 Uw2 L F2 Rw Fw' R2 L2 Uw2 F2 B2 Dw L Bw' Dw Rw2 B2 F' U F' Rw Fw' B2 D' Fw' U' D' R' L' Uw' R2 Fw2 L' 
3. B2 R U R' Uw2 F2 L2 R2 D Fw Rw2 Fw' L' D' Lw D' Bw Lw F D F2 Rw Uw R Fw2 D R' Dw2 U' R2 U2 R' F' D R Fw L D2 
4. D' R F2 U Rw F2 Rw2 B R2 Fw' U2 R U B U2 L' D Rw' L' B Uw2 L B Rw2 Dw R L2 B2 Fw Dw2 U' B D Rw Bw2 F' Dw2 U Bw2 
5. Uw' B Dw Bw' L2 Fw' U D2 Fw2 D' Bw Uw D Fw R2 F R' F2 B2 R' Uw B' L U' D2 Bw' R' U2 Rw U' B F2 Dw B R2 Bw' Uw' D 
6. Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 B Uw2 D' B' Lw' R F' Bw D2 U' Bw D' B' F Uw2 D' Lw2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Bw Dw U' Fw Uw2 Rw' Dw R' Dw' U' L2 U2 Lw' Fw' Dw' B2 
7. L2 R F R' Dw' Lw' Dw2 U' Lw' F' B2 Lw R' U' R2 Uw' D2 R Dw' Rw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 L D' Bw2 R L2 D Rw D F B' Dw2 Rw2 Bw F' Uw' R2 L' 
8. Bw2 F L Rw2 D2 Lw' D U2 Fw Uw2 Bw' F2 R Bw2 U2 Lw' B2 Lw2 B2 F' U' L2 R' Bw' L2 Fw2 B Dw2 F2 Uw' F2 R2 L2 Dw' Rw2 D L' D' Bw R' 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Bw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R L U' R2 Fw L2 F2 Lw' Bw Dw' Uw B' L' U Dw Bw L2 R' Dw B Uw Bw2 L' B' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw2 Bw L' U2 L2 Rw B L' Bw' L2 Fw' Rw' L Dw' R B' Uw R' Uw D 
2. Bw' Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F' U' F2 U2 Lw' Bw' U2 Rw D2 Rw' F Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw B2 R Bw Rw F2 Uw' D' L' Fw' Lw' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Dw' Bw2 Lw2 R Bw Lw Dw Uw' F2 B R Bw' U' Fw' L2 Rw' D' R U2 Lw Bw 
3. Rw2 Lw B2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 Uw' Dw L2 Uw' Lw' Bw Fw' R' F' L Dw2 Rw' F' B' R Uw' Dw2 Rw' Uw Rw L D' R2 F2 L D2 Uw Fw Lw2 U Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' F' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Dw Bw Dw2 B2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 L Rw B2 Rw2 F' 
4. Bw2 Lw2 U L Uw' B' Rw Lw Dw' L' B' R L Fw2 Lw' B' L' Uw2 Dw Fw Lw2 Bw' L2 Dw' F U Dw2 B Uw R Lw' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw' U Bw2 D' Lw' B' Lw Rw' U F2 B2 D2 Rw Lw' Bw2 R' Dw' Rw2 Uw R U' L2 Dw 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D2 R F2 B R F2 D2 R F' D B2 L' B U L' R F' L' F' L' D' F' 
2. B2 R D' U2 B' F' U2 B2 L' R D2 L' U' B2 D2 U' F' B2 R D' R 
3. U2 D L R2 U2 D F2 L2 D B' R' B' F2 R2 U D2 R' F' B' R' D2 
4. L' R' D2 R D2 L' F' L2 D' L' B' D' L' R U' R' L' B2 L2 D' F2 L' 
5. U2 L D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F B' U2 F' D' B R L' D F D U2 
6. L' D2 U' B' R F2 U' F R' B' D U' F U' D2 F R2 B' U F B2 
7. F L2 B2 U D2 B F D L2 R2 B U F2 R2 F' R F R' F B2 
8. R2 L' F U2 D' F2 D U' L' B2 D F2 L' D2 L B' L2 R U F L' B2 
9. U D F2 D2 R' L B' R2 L D' F2 B L2 B' L' U D' L' B U2 F2 U 
10. R' L' B L' U L' B2 D' F R2 U B F2 U2 D R F D' L' R D 
11. B2 D' F' L' B2 L B2 R D U L' U' F2 R2 D2 R F' R2 F' U' 
12. U2 B2 R' F' U2 D B2 R2 B' D' B2 R2 L F' U' D2 L2 R' D L' R' 
13. B2 R2 L' U' F' U F2 D' U B L R2 F' D L' R D U2 B2 L2 R 
14. F2 U' R' U' B L R' F' U' F B D2 R D R' D2 B F U B' R 
15. B2 F' L U' R F U' B' U' L D' U' F' U2 B' L R D2 F L 
16. U D2 R' U2 D' R2 D F B2 L2 B' D2 L' D' B U' R L D2 F' L' B 
17. B2 F2 L' U2 R B D2 L2 U' F D2 R B2 R2 F B2 D2 B' U' B 
18. F2 R U' B D B2 R2 L2 U' R' L F R' F2 R2 B' D' B L D' R' 
19. B U2 B2 F D2 L' D2 L U2 D' R' D' U' B' F2 U F2 R' L2 B R' B 
20. D2 R B2 R' F2 R2 L D' B F' U' R2 D' F2 R' D L U2 B' R' 
21. B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U D' R' F' B' R' U2 R' L' B' D' L2 R2 F2 L' 
22. L2 B F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 B D F R D2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 D' F U' 
23. D F L2 D B F2 D B' R2 D2 U' F R U' F2 B U D' L' D 
24. R' L' B F2 R' L F' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B' D' R' D2 U2 F2 B' R' 
25. R' D2 F2 L2 F2 B D L B F2 D' L U2 F L2 D' F2 D' U2 L' U' F' 
26. D R2 D R L' U L' F2 B' D U L' F2 L' B R L2 D' L' D' 
27. D2 F' D' F L F2 R U R2 L' D2 F U2 L' R2 U' R' B' U B L' F2 
28. D2 U' L2 F' R2 U B2 R' L2 D' L2 B L D2 F2 B R' B' D B' L' 
29. B2 R2 D2 B R2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' F2 L2 B' L R D2 
30. L2 B2 F' R' U2 D L2 B U' R' F L' U F' R' B' F2 L' R' U' 
31. U' L' R F L R U2 F' D R2 L' D2 U2 B R2 U' L2 U R' F' U' L2 
32. D F' D' B2 L B' R F2 D U B2 F' L2 F L' F' R' B2 F2 L' B U' 
33. B' U D F2 L2 B' U' D' B2 F' R' U L U2 R2 L U L' B F' L D' 
34. F' U L B2 D2 R D2 B D2 R B' L U2 R L2 F2 R U' R' F B' 
35. F2 R2 F' D' L2 F' U' L F L' B L2 B2 U' D2 B' L B2 F2 L' R U2 
36. F D' F' L' R D' R2 D U B2 U D L B2 U L B F' U R2 L' 
37. F' B' L' B2 U B' L R D2 B' U' F U F D' B2 L2 F2 R' F B2 U' 
38. F' D' F R L' F B D U' F' U' R' L2 F' B U' L2 R2 F L2 
39. D F' B' D' R' D2 F' B' D' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 B' D U2 L' D2 L' U B 
40. U2 F' R' D' L R2 B F' L' U2 L2 U D' L' R' D2 L2 U' D L D2 L2 
41. R' U F R' B' L F L D B2 F2 U2 D' L' B' U2 F L2 D' U2 B' U' 
42. F2 R F R U' D' L' B2 F' D2 B U R' B2 L B2 L F' R2 B R' 
43. B D U' R' U B' R2 D' U' B' L B' R B' L2 B2 U' D L' U2 L2 F 
44. R' B2 L2 B' D F L' U' R2 L2 U' L' B D' B L U2 D' R2 B' F D 
45. F R2 U2 L' U2 R2 U L2 F R' F U' B' F2 U2 B' D' B' F2 R2 
46. R D' U2 R2 B' U' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 B' U R' U' D' 
47. B2 R' F2 R' L' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 B D' B2 L2 U' B' U' D B2 L F2 L' 
48. U R2 U' D' L2 B' D R F2 L2 U L' F2 R B' R L B' D2 U R' 
49. U' R2 D' R' D' R' U' F2 B U2 L' U F2 B2 L D2 U L2 D B2 L' 
50. R2 U R' D' R' D2 F' U2 R L2 B2 U' R L2 U' B F' L' B' U'


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 37.10
Accuracy: 6/20
Times: DNF(32.83), DNF(50.54), DNF(36.26), 40.90, DNF(41.14), DNF(47.96), 38.81, DNF(39.47), 37.28, 38.73, DNF(34.70), DNF(27.77), DNF(41.62), DNF(30.77), DNF(31.91), DNF(40.62), DNF(30.61), 45.51, 29.76, DNF(46.84)C
Comments: Done with competition noise, stackmat, and random orientation. Worlds is going to be great...

4BLD:
Times: DNF(6:29.96), 5:23.04, DNF(4:41.30), DNF(7:54.02). DNF(6:45.59)


----------



## Mikel (Jul 12, 2013)

3x3 BLD: *1:11.14*
Week 28
Accuracy: 6/12

DNF(1:13.00), *1:05.50*, *1:19.21*, *1:15.18*, *1:09.66*, *1:06.16*, DNF(1:09.00), DNF(1:19.00), DNF(1:06.00), 1:47.83, DNF(1:09.00), DNF(53.00)


----------



## Maskow (Jul 12, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 23.38

I have no idea what I'm doing. RAGE! (after Polish Nationals ^^)



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 14/20
*best avg5:* 24.63

*session mean:* 25.97 xD
*memo time avg:* 8.07
*solve time avg:* 17.89

*1. 22.76 (7.50)*
2. 27.92 (9.48)
3. 27.94 (8.58)
4. DNF
5. 28.75 (8.00)
*6. 22.88 (7.97)*
7. DNF
8. 28.07 (8.05)
9. 26.29 (8.16)
10. 25.25 (8.83)
11. 24.70 (7.45)
*12. 23.94 (7.98)*
*13. 23.47 (7.55)*
14. DNF
15. DNF
16. DNF
17. DNF
18. 29.73 (8.05)
19. 27.95 (8.13)
*20. 23.86 (7.28)*


*
3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:08.22*
Accuracy: 16/20
Best single: 1:03.02
*1:16.56*, DNF [1:28.49, 2C 2E], 1:38.63, 1:35.77, 1:24.39, 1:19.92, *1:08.15*, *1:03.02*, *1:05.16*, 1:38.94, DNF [1:35.92, 3C], *1:08.22*, 1:16.86, 1:27.00, 1:44.05, DNF [1:46.15, 2E], 1:28.40, 1:42.58, 1:18.31, DNF [1:03.80, 3E]
Comment: Better than I've been doing lately. That string of 3 great solves in a row was particularly helpful. I experimented a bit with switching to audio loop edge memorization, but realized I couldn't be ready by WC, so I had to temporarily switch back. I'm definitely going to go for audio loop edges after WC is done, though.

*5x5x5 BLD: 11:53.31*
Accuracy: 3/4
15:42.29 [8:33], DNF [11:47.58, 6:35, 4 centers 14W 8E 6C], 11:53.31 [6:45], 12:45.93 [7:25]
Comment: First solve was just too slow. Decent third solve. Fourth solve was a little slow memorizing, but not bad. Not sure what happened on the second one - I must have misoriented to begin with (correcting with an incorrect algorithm), and messed up some setup moves when doing center edges at the end. I'm occasionally having slow streaks at 5x5x5 BLD lately, but I'm pretty happy with my accuracy. My recent accuracy over the past few weeks: 31/51 = 60.8%, pretty spectacular for me for 5x5x5 BLD, actually. (Yes, I've really done over 50 5x5x5 BLD attempts in the past 3 weeks.)

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

*4BLD:*

1. 2:42.42[1:16] Execution is now globally faster than my sighted 4x4x4 times :fp Not sure I scrambled correctly though...
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF

*5BLD: *

1. 7:13.98[3:10] I'm quite happy with this one. Considering it's the end of the day and I'm pretty tired, having already done lots of all types of BLD, I really took my time to experiment with new algs, new letter pairs and new rooms. Accuracy is improving too - may try for an Ao5 tomorrow.
2. 6:46.04[2:50]
3. DNF(6:20.77[2:44]) off by two wings
4. DNF[5:50.41[2:32]) off by 4 centers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD:*
> 
> 1. 2:42.42[1:16] Execution is now globally faster than my sighted 4x4x4 times :fp Not sure I scrambled correctly though...



As fast as people are getting, I was starting to wonder if that might ever actually start happening, even for people who at least somewhat practice speedsolving. Amazing. Now let's see it on 5x5x5.


----------



## mande (Jul 13, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results at last  (hope they are ok, done in a hurry)
> 
> *Results week 27*
> 
> ...



My name is missing


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 13, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 30.78*
35.98, 34.66, *32.88*, 42.25, 37.82, *28.34*, 45.35, 35.83, *31.62*, 35.04, 33.28, *31.28*, 34.88, 37.92, 59.67, 36.02, DNF(42.66), DNF(38.00), DNF(36.79), *29.78*
Session mean: 36.62 (59 counting)
Accuracy: 17/20.


----------



## mande (Jul 13, 2013)

3BLD: *1:04.82*

Accuracy: 11/20
*1:00.87[20.32]*, DNF(1:16.40)[24.84], 2:08.22[1:06.13], *1:01.47[21.01]*, DNF(1:08.22)[30.69], 1:27.47[37.52], *1:08.43[31.95]*, 1:30.21[45.26], 1:17.43[22.55], *1:09.54[27.23]*, 1:10.73[23.74], DNF(1:02.24)[20.07], DNF(1:02.67)[27.13], DNF(1:09.98)[22.19], 1:13.13[27.42], DNF(1:27.03)[33.98], DNF(1:09.64)[26.17], DNF(1:42.41)[25.64], *1:03.81[20.98]*, DNF(1:13.00)[24.38]

5BLD: 17:44.52[8:16.82], DNS, DNS, DNS

MultiBLD: 3/5 in 16:29.18[8:07.56] = 1 point
I don't know why I suck so bad at small attempts 
This is probably my last multi before comp this weekend.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:17.37* (15/20)


Spoiler



01:20.94	39	1
01:30.54	43	0
01:48.28	45	0
02:26.25	43	0
01:17.37	30	1
0*1:11.99* 37	0
01:29.75	54	0
0*1:27.13* 43	0
02:43.57	68	1
01:40.46	47	0
01:30.85	42	0
01:15.10	31	1
0*1:23.54* 44	0
0*1:17.22* 30	0
01:46.42	46	0
01:57.74	58	0
01:44.49	56	0
02:30.00	55	3
0*1:06.98* 19	0
01:45.82	28	0



*4x4 BLD = 6:35.70* (3/5)


Spoiler



07:10.66	03:34	3
06:01.00	02:30	1
0*7:16.86* 04:14	0
0*5:54.53	*03:02	0
07:16.74	04:18	0


*5x5 BLD = DNF * (0/1)


----------



## Martial (Jul 16, 2013)

*3BLD*
38.78, 47.96, DNF(45.95), 49.87, 51.47, 40.39, *37.21*, DNF(40.04), *35.77*, 41.63, DNF(35.81), DNF(33.33), DNF(1:01.65), *38.45*, DNF(41.11), 42.04, 39.52, 49.90, *36.38*, *32.54*

=> *36.07*
14/20

I love to finish on my best


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2013)

*Results week 28*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 23.38 Maskow 
 30.78 Anton Rostovikov 
 36.07 Martial 
 37.10 Riley 
 1:04.82 mande 
 1:08.22 Mike Hughey
 1:11:14 Mikel 
 1:17.37 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 2:42.42 Ollie
 6:35.70 MatsBergsten 
 DNF  Riley
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:46.04 Ollie
 11:53.31 Mike Hughey
 17:44.52 mande 
 DNF  MatsBergsten 
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 3/5 = 1 (16:29)  mande 



*Scrambles for week 29*
Post solves before Tuesday 23 July 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' R2 F' R2 F U2 R U2 F' U2 R2 
2. F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U R F2 U 
3. R' F' U F' R2 F2 U2 R F R 
4. U' F' R U R2 U F R2 U2 F R F' 
5. R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U F R2 
6. R' F U' F2 U' R F U' R' U' R2 
7. U2 F R' F' R U F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' 
8. F U2 F' R2 F' U R' F2 U2 R' 
9. U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F U2 
10. U2 F U' R2 F' R' U2 R' U F2 R2 
11. U2 F R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' R 
12. U' R' F2 U2 F U F U R2 U' 
13. R U2 R' U F' R F2 U R U R2 F' 
14. F R2 U' R U2 R F' U' R' U' F 
15. U R F' R' U2 R' F U R' F' U 
16. U F R' F2 R U' R F2 R' F' U2 
17. U F U' R' U' F R F2 R' U' 
18. F' U' R2 U R U R' U F U2 R' U 
19. R F2 R' U R' F R F' R2 U' F 
20. F2 R2 F R2 F2 R' F U' R' U 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. B U' L2 U B2 R' B U2 D2 L' U L' B' D F2 L2 F L' F U2 R D2 
2. U' D L2 U L2 D' F L2 B2 F U2 D2 B R2 F2 R U2 L' U B2 D L' 
3. D' L R2 D F2 D' F' B' L' U' F2 L2 B' L2 F L2 F R' U2 D 
4. B2 R U F' U2 B' D2 R2 B' U' F B L D' B2 D2 R' U' R2 L 
5. L' U F2 B2 U2 B2 U L B R' U R2 U2 F' D' U' L R' D2 L B F' 
6. L' U2 R' F' R2 F L' U D L' D2 F D B2 U2 F2 R2 D F' B R' 
7. U F R' F' R U2 D B' D' B F2 U' R' L B D2 L2 D2 L' B' 
8. L' F U' F D2 L F' L' D2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R B D' L F B2 U L 
9. D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B U2 B2 R' D R2 U2 R' L2 U B' R F 
10. B2 D2 F2 B R2 B D' R B2 L' R2 U' R D B L' U D L' U' B2 U 
11. L' F B' R' D L F B2 L D2 R' F' L2 U' B' L' R' D' U' F B 
12. D' U2 R D' B2 L' B' R B' R B2 R' F' B' R2 L2 B D R F 
13. D' R2 U2 R2 B D' F2 D' R' B2 F2 D2 B' U' F2 L B' F2 D2 F2 
14. U' L' D' U2 L R' F R' U' D F' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 F' B' L B2 D' 
15. R2 F' R2 U2 L' U' L U2 R2 F L2 F' U D' L' U' B2 R F2 U' L' F' 
16. U' B2 U2 B' F2 L F R F L R' F2 U2 L' F D R U2 B' R U2 
17. D F2 R' F L' B2 U R F' L2 F D' U' B' U' D2 B' F2 R2 U R L2 
18. R' D' B' R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' L F2 D' U' L F2 D' B' R2 L' D' 
19. R2 U' F' B L F' L' D2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 U R 
20. D2 B D2 B2 L' R' B' R' B L R2 U2 F B2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 D' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. L Bw2 Lw2 D' U' F' L2 Rw' F B' R2 Bw Uw2 F' Rw Bw R' Uw2 R' F' U' Fw' R2 L' Bw' D2 Rw2 D Bw2 L2 D' B2 Dw' U2 Rw' Dw U Bw' R 
2. Fw' U B2 D F' Dw' U L U2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 F' U2 B2 Uw R2 L Uw' L2 Fw2 L' F Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L' B2 F2 Dw U' R Bw D L2 Fw' U F' 
3. F Uw R2 U Rw L F Uw2 D B L2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw U' F2 Dw R L U2 Bw U2 Bw2 R F2 D2 R' L2 Fw' R Dw2 B2 F2 D U2 B Dw' U B2 
4. U' F2 Rw B2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw F' B Lw2 Dw U L2 B' F' Lw' R' F' Bw2 Uw' R2 L Uw F L' B Uw2 Rw Dw' Bw2 F Lw2 R2 D2 Bw' F2 Lw' U Bw 
5. R' B2 Lw2 Dw' R' Uw2 R2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B' L' R F' L' D2 L' Dw U' L' Rw Dw2 Bw F U Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F' Lw2 Dw U R' D U Bw R' 
6. F2 B D' F' D2 F2 L2 D R' Fw' R2 Dw' U' Lw' R Fw' R' Uw2 D' Bw F' Dw' Lw2 Fw B Dw Fw2 Uw' Fw' Lw' F B' Uw2 D2 L F Lw2 D' Rw 
7. U Rw' Fw Uw' R' L' B' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F Dw' Lw' R Bw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 L Bw2 F2 Dw2 U2 F U Bw2 D2 Rw' B D' U' Fw Lw2 R' U' 
8. F' D2 F2 U2 B2 Rw' Dw Bw2 U2 Lw' Uw D Lw R2 Fw B U' Dw2 L' R' Uw F' Uw2 F' B2 Dw' B' Uw' B L D2 Rw2 D' Lw' Bw' R Uw2 Bw R2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Bw2 Fw' U Lw2 F' U F2 Uw' F' D2 Fw' B' Lw Bw' Rw Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw' Rw' L' Dw' Fw2 L' Rw' D' Lw2 Bw' Rw' D' F' Lw2 Fw' B2 Uw F' Rw Uw Bw Dw2 U2 L' Bw U2 Fw Bw2 D B Uw' B L R D' Uw' Lw Fw Dw' L 
2. Fw' L' Rw D2 F Dw' Bw' U2 Dw Lw2 B' Rw B U' Rw B Uw2 Bw2 L2 F2 Bw2 D2 B' Dw2 Lw' D' F Dw' U R2 Uw B2 L' Dw F2 L D2 F B Rw D R2 B' Uw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Lw' R Bw Lw2 Rw Bw' L F2 
3. U Bw F2 U Rw Lw Uw' Lw R' F R' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 F R Bw' D Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw' B' Fw2 Dw' L2 Fw Bw' Rw2 B' Rw Uw' R Fw L' R2 D' Lw2 F' Uw' L2 Rw U L' Rw2 B L' U2 B' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 R B2 Rw Uw2 Lw' 
4. Lw' Fw B Rw D L' Fw2 Uw' B Lw' D Uw2 Fw Dw2 Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw Dw' U Bw Fw Uw2 Fw L2 F D' Fw2 L' Bw' D R2 U' D2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' R' D' Fw' Dw2 B2 L2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw Rw' Dw' Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 R' D 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. B U' B U L' R2 F2 D2 L' F R2 L' B U2 B' F' D2 F' R' B 
2. F2 D F2 U2 D F2 B' L B' F' L2 R2 F2 R L2 U D' R U2 R' 
3. B2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L' F' U R D L2 B2 L' D' R2 F D' R2 U' 
4. F2 B D F' L2 R F D' L U L F B2 R' L U' L2 B' D2 B' D 
5. D' L R2 F' L' D B L' B2 F' R' F R' L2 U2 F' D' B2 L2 R2 
6. R U R' B2 R U' L' B2 D U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U B2 F' R D' F' 
7. D U' R2 U L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' U' L2 B F R D U' F' D U F2 
8. L' U D L' R2 U' D' B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F D' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' D2 R2 
9. B' F2 R L' D2 F B' U' L' R2 F D2 B2 L U2 R U2 L' D F2 
10. R' U2 D' L2 D' L' F U2 D R F' D F U' F' R B R' B' D B' R 
11. U' B' D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 F' U' D2 B' F2 D F2 U2 B' D R D' L 
12. B2 R2 U F' U' L2 D U2 R' F D' F R L' F2 D' U' R2 L2 D F 
13. L' B2 R B' F D' R2 B2 R2 B R' L' U D L' B L B' D' B' D2 
14. U2 F B2 L U' L2 R F2 U' F' L2 R' D' R F L2 D' R D2 L 
15. D' F' R' L' B L' F2 R' B' U D R D U' F D U B U F L 
16. F2 D B2 D2 U' L' D B' F' L2 U R U2 R B F2 R F' R D2 F L2 
17. U' D2 B D2 U B R U2 L' R2 D U R L F' D' L' B D R' 
18. L' D2 L R U R' F2 L2 F' U2 B' L U2 D F' L B' D' L F2 L D2 
19. U L D L' B2 R2 B F' R' B2 U2 L' D' B L U F' U F' L 
20. R' D2 R' B' L2 R B L' D B' R' F L B' D2 F2 B D' U' L2 
21. F L F' D F2 B2 R' B F' L2 R D U2 B2 R D L' F D2 U' R U' 
22. F D' L' U' L' F' L2 U L2 B' L R' F' U R U2 D2 F D2 L2 
23. L U2 D2 R F' B2 R L' U2 F2 B' R2 D2 U R2 B D2 B' U2 F2 R 
24. R2 F2 R2 U D' R2 L2 B R2 L2 B D2 F L2 F D' U2 L U D2 L2 
25. R2 B' L' R D U F2 R2 F B2 R2 L' U' D' L' R U2 R D U' R' 
26. B' U L2 U R U2 F' R B R' B L2 U2 L2 D' B' U' F' B' R L2 F' 
27. D R B2 R' U F R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' U F2 L' F D' L2 F2 R2 
28. R' B' F D' R' U2 B' L F' D U' B' D2 U B' U F' D2 U B2 D F 
29. R' B2 R2 D2 L U B2 F' R2 D U2 L' R2 B2 D' U R' L2 D U' 
30. D' R D L2 R' F2 L' D' U' L B' U2 F' B' U F D U L' B 
31. R2 B2 F' D' R D' U2 R2 B' D B2 D' L B' R' F D R L' B2 U' D' 
32. B' F' L' F2 U L' R U' D B2 U' D' B D2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 
33. L D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L F2 R' B F' U' F' D' F2 R2 F L B' D2 L2 
34. L' F R U2 B U2 D L' R' B2 U R L D' F2 R' F2 L' D B2 
35. B2 U2 L F R F' R L U' R D2 U' R2 F R2 U F D' F' D B' 
36. F' B' U' F' D' U' L' R2 F B2 R' B2 U2 R F' U2 F D2 U' F2 L U' 
37. R D F' U B2 L U2 L' F' L D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F 
38. L' F2 R2 D2 F R2 L B2 R2 L D L' F B D2 L' B U L2 U2 L U' 
39. D U' R2 U2 L B F' R F' U2 R F2 L2 D F2 D2 B U' B2 L' B' D' 
40. U' R L' D' F2 B' D' B F R D B2 L F2 D2 F B2 L' U F U2 
41. D2 U B L' F2 L' U2 D F2 D' R B' U2 D2 R' F U L' R B L 
42. F B L' B' F L R2 U D' F L2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U L' B2 F2 L' R 
43. D' L' F R2 U2 B' F R' U F' L U2 L U' B' F' R B' F2 L2 
44. F2 U2 L' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B F' U' D2 B F' L2 B' L 
45. R F2 R L2 B' L F' B D F2 L' U F2 U2 F D' B F' L' D2 
46. B D F' D F R U L D2 U2 R F2 L2 D' F' R' B U R2 U' D 
47. L F' R2 B2 L2 R2 F B' L' B' D U F U D2 L U' D' R2 U' 
48. D U2 L' R2 U F B' R B F U2 B' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D' R' F D2 
49. R2 D2 R' L D R2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L R' D F2 L R F B U2 D2 B 
50. F' R' D U' F B2 D' U' R2 L F2 U D B' D2 U2 B' D' U2 B' F'


----------



## LK (Jul 17, 2013)

3BLD: 45.12 (12/20)
DNF, 49.88[16.03], 49.49[17.25], DNF, *45.22[14.22]*, *46.48[18.35]*, 53.17[17.35], *49.13[19.19]*, 53.76[17.19], *45.93[19.28]*, 1:03.02[20.13], *38.85[12.79]*, 51.26[16.77], DNF, 58.56[12.52], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

4BLD: 5:56.05 (3/8)
*5:34.62[2:10.31]*, DNF, *6:17.48[2:50.81]*, DNF, 6:56.59[2:51.09], DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2013)

3BLD
Accuracy: 18/20

46.83[17.41], *37.00*[16.72], 44.80[12.35], *38.71*[13.33], 47.39[15.69], *37.92*[11.36], 51.79[17.35], 57.02[18.11], 48.75[17.41], 49.42[17.62], DNF(45.40)[15.91], 47.05[16.66], DNF(54.34)[16.23], 41.76[13.57], 50.27[17.22], *39.79*[14.94], *34.71*[12.23], 46.93[14.15], 42.32[16.33], 50.78[19.57]

Mean of five best solves: *37.63*


----------



## andi25 (Jul 17, 2013)

*3BLD:*
accuracy: 6/20
Mean: *1:56.21*

2:26.10[1:13.37], DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:53.75[56.41], DNF, DNF, 2:01.19[57.63], 1:56.15[52.36], 2:02.26[1:00.20], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:47.71[53.20], DNF, DNF, DNF

*4BLD:*

accuracy:
Mean:

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

3BLD:
accuracy: 6/20
Mean: *1:58.50*
2:51.96, *1:55.60*, DNF, *2:20.97*, DNF, *1:44.73*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *2:04.17*, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:47.01*, DNF, DNF
I just couldn't get rid of that stupid counting 2:20!


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 19, 2013)

*BLD3* *36.77*, acc: 18/20
*38.93*, 49.47, 47.45, *36.75*, 44.86, *29.68*, 47.49, 51.13, 53.10, 47.58, 44.51, DNF(37.97), 45.96, 1:30.85, *39.18*, 55.07, 41.38, DNF(52.61), *39.33*, 49.45

*BLD4* *4:06.06*, acc: 3/8
*3:05.38[1:28.55]*, DNF(3:15.14)[1:47.48], DNF(3:23.26)[1:38.82], DNF(3:06.74)[1:32.89], DNF(3:59.32)[1:27.52], *5:06.73[2:40.39]*, 6:13.66[2:00.63], DNF(4:48.58)[2:01.80]
Lame :fp

*BLD5* *8:34.67*, acc: 1/1
8:34.67[3:21.67]

*Multi-BLD*


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 31.56
Accuracy: 7/20
Times: 35.87, DNF(52.00), DNF(51.89), DNF(38.39), DNF(29.97), 47.38, DNF(57.14), 36.10, 31.75, DNF(37.15), DNF(46.05), DNF(34.71), DNF(29.06), 28.97, 27.59, DNF(33.77), DNF(43.61), DNF(52.41), 33.59, DNF(43.15)
Comments: Not the best.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 22, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 25.12



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*best avg5:* 26.20

*session mean:* 28.32
*memo time avg:* 8.61
*solve time avg:* 19.72

1. 34.02 (8.59)
*2. 26.43 (9.00)*
3. DNF
4. 28.27 (8.72)
5. 27.54 (9.13)
*6. 23.67 (7.63)*
7. 29.79 (8.50)
8. DNF
9. 30.25 (8.43)
10. DNF
11. 29.61 (8.90)
12. 31.89 (9.71)
13. DNF
14. 30.83 (8.82)
*15. 25.43 (7.98)*
*16. 23.82 (7.89)*
17. 30.15 (8.86)
*18. 26.25 (8.86)*
19. 26.92 (8.09)
20. DNF



*3x3x3 MBLD:* 42/45, 52:16


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 22, 2013)

*2x2 BLD = 27.49 * (14/20)
Too tired in the end. 4/5 DNF:s of the last five

*3x3 BLD = 1:27.95 * (11/20) 
getting slower times and less accuracy 


Spoiler



01:23.54	35	1
01:49.34	59	1
01:55.47	51	0
02:02.45	35	0
01:41.94	36	0
01:15.52	29	0
03:01.57	54	3
02:26.18	87	0
01:39.13	48	0
02:21.02	60	1
02:09.30	58	0
01:45.62	37	5
02:38.19	88	0
01:38.10	34	1
01:25.58	39	3
01:15.31	29	0
01:57.02	43	0
01:27.86	39	0
01:44.61	33	3
01:51.54	55	1



*4x4 BLD = 6:08.85* (2/3)
DNF, 5:34.58, 6:43.12


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2013)

*Results week 29*
Not many competitors this week. On the other hand a fantastic UWR!

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 27.49 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 25.12 Maskow 
 31.56 Riley 
 36.77 DrKorbin 
 37.63 porkynator 
 45.12 LK 
 1:27.95 MatsBergsten
 1:56.21 andi25 
 1:58.50 uvafan 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:06.06 DrKorbin 
 5:56.05 LK 
 6:08.85 MatsBergsten 
 DNF  andi25 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 8:34.67 DrKorbin 
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 42/45 = 39 (52:16) UWR  Maskow 




*Scrambles for week 30*
Post solves before Tuesday 30 July 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R U F U F U2 
2. R' U2 R' U2 F U' F U2 F' R' F2 R 
3. U2 R2 F2 R U2 F U R2 U' R2 U 
4. U2 F' R U F2 U' F R' F2 U' 
5. R' F' R2 F2 U R' F' R' U R' U' F' 
6. U R2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U R' F' R F' 
7. F2 U' R F2 U2 F2 U' R' U F R2 
8. U2 F U' R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R U 
9. U2 F U R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U R 
10. R U' F R U' R U F2 U' F' R' 
11. R' F' R2 U F' R' U' F R F' R2 F 
12. F' R' F U2 R U' R2 U' F2 R' F 
13. U F2 R2 F' U' F' U' R F2 U' R U 
14. R' U' R F' R2 U R' F' U' F2 U2 
15. U R' U' F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F 
16. R' U' R2 U2 R' U' F R F' R' U F2 
17. F' U' F' U2 R2 U R U2 F R2 
18. R2 F2 R U' R' F' R' F2 R' F' 
19. F' U' F' U' R' F U2 F2 U F' U 
20. F' R' U F' R2 U F' U R2 U' R 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L' U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L B2 L2 
2. L U' R D2 U2 R2 U2 L' R2 U B' F L D' F L B L2 F' R 
3. U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 D L' D R L F R2 U' R F L2 R D2 F2 R 
4. B F' L2 U D B' D2 U R D' L' U' L2 R' U B R' U2 F B' 
5. F' D' B L B2 L' R' B2 R' F2 R D R' U2 R2 U R U R D2 U2 L' 
6. L2 F L2 B2 D2 L F' R F2 L2 B' U2 D2 F R2 U' R2 F L2 B2 D' 
7. F U2 R2 L2 B2 L B L R' U' R L' D B L2 F2 B U R' U B' L' 
8. U' B' F' R L2 D L2 R D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' U 
9. D R U D' F' R F B2 D2 F2 B' L2 B D' L F2 U2 L D U' 
10. F2 D F' R' U2 R2 U' L B U2 F D' B' F2 L2 R F' U' F' D B 
11. R' D2 U' B U' R' L B2 F L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F' B R2 B' R' B D' 
12. L U' R2 D' R' F R L D R' F2 B2 L' U F' R' L2 U D F2 B' 
13. D2 R F2 B' U R2 L' F2 L F L2 B F' R F2 R2 F L D2 L2 
14. R' D' L2 B' R2 B R D2 U2 F' B' L2 R' D2 B' F2 U2 B2 U' B L2 
15. R D2 L2 B F L2 F' U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F U' R' L U2 D' R' 
16. D2 R2 B U' F2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B2 D R F D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 
17. D2 U2 F2 L' F B L F2 B D2 B F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 L U F' R' F' 
18. B F D' U2 R2 F' L B2 D R' D F' U2 D L B' L R2 F2 R U' F' 
19. D' R' U' D B' F' L2 U L' U B' U D2 F' L' R' B' F2 D B2 R' L' 
20. L B R L B2 R' B F' R2 B2 U L' B U2 L2 F2 U' F L R U' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. D' B' F R2 Bw2 U L U' D2 Rw' Fw2 B Uw Rw2 Bw Lw2 Uw' D2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 D F' Dw2 F2 D' Fw R' F Lw' D2 Bw' Dw2 R' U' B' Lw2 Uw' 
2. Rw' L B2 Fw' L2 Bw' U Fw' Dw' Lw Uw' D2 Rw Bw' F' R2 L2 U2 Rw B2 D' Bw U Rw F2 U' L' D U Rw2 U2 D2 Fw2 B Uw' F2 Uw Fw' 
3. F Bw2 Lw2 U' Lw D F' U' Fw2 L' Bw2 Uw R Fw2 Rw U Fw Uw2 F Dw' Fw U' Fw' Rw L' Bw' R Dw' F L2 Dw B' R2 Dw' Fw Lw2 Dw2 Bw' 
4. Rw2 U D R2 B L' Bw2 Rw D F2 B2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 R' U Bw' F U' R Bw2 Lw2 D F' D2 R' Dw' U Fw' U' Bw' L Uw' Fw Lw Dw2 U' Fw' B' 
5. R2 L' Uw' Fw2 B' Uw' B' Uw2 F Dw Fw Rw U Rw2 Bw D' Lw R2 B' Rw2 F L Bw' Uw2 D L2 U B2 Lw' U' Fw2 B Dw2 U2 R2 Lw' Fw' R' 
6. Dw' Fw2 R' Dw2 F R' Uw2 F' B' Uw F Uw2 Fw' U2 Lw Uw Fw B Uw Rw2 D2 B' D F' B Rw Dw F Lw' R2 Fw' R2 D' L R D R' Bw D B 
7. F' U' B2 Fw' Uw Lw' F2 D U R2 U D2 L2 F2 Dw2 Lw' F L' D R' Fw Uw' Lw F B D Uw2 B2 Dw' U Fw' D2 Bw Uw' D L R B Lw2 
8. R' Uw2 Bw2 F Uw L2 R B' Rw L' Bw' Lw2 R Dw2 Bw D' R2 D2 Lw Uw Lw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 L R' F B R' Uw' Lw' D Bw Uw' B' U Fw2 Dw2 Lw' B2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Bw D' U F L' Dw Bw R' Lw2 B2 U B' Rw2 F' Dw' L D' Fw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Rw' Dw Bw' R' Fw' Rw' U R Lw D2 Lw2 F2 Lw D' L Rw2 B Dw' L2 B2 F2 U2 Lw2 U2 L U' Dw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 R Bw U' Bw Lw2 U2 Bw2 F' Uw 
2. B2 F' Dw U' Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 L2 U L Rw B2 L R Fw Rw' L' Fw Uw2 B' Rw F Rw2 Lw Fw Bw L' Rw2 Dw B2 R B F2 Uw' Dw' Rw F2 B Rw Fw Dw R' Bw Lw' Dw2 Lw R Fw' Lw' Bw Rw' Fw' L2 Dw Rw2 Uw Rw2 Lw' Fw 
3. Uw' Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw U Fw B2 Dw L B Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw' F2 D2 F2 R Dw U' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 L' R2 D2 Rw U2 F' B2 Rw Uw2 D' Lw' Dw2 U' Lw D2 L' Dw Rw' Fw' B' U' F B2 Lw' B2 Uw R' F L' Dw B2 Uw' Lw D' 
4. Uw' L2 D' U' Fw2 B2 L' F2 L U2 Fw R2 L' B' L B' R Dw Uw' Fw' Lw' Bw' Rw Dw2 Bw' F U' Dw R2 B2 Rw U Lw' U' Lw Rw2 Dw B' Dw' L2 Fw D' Uw F' B' D F2 B U' Bw' Dw2 Fw B2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. D U' F' D' U2 R' L2 D R' F U2 R2 D2 L' R2 U2 F B' D' L2 
2. R' L F R' B' D' R L D U F2 U L' D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 
3. R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 F L D2 F' U2 L' R F L' R' B L' D' 
4. B2 R' L2 U' D' L' U2 R D2 U' R2 L' F R' L2 B L' F' U2 D R' L' 
5. D L2 F' B R B' U R' B' U' D B' R B L2 B F2 D2 R' B L F' 
6. D2 L2 B' U2 R' L' F B2 U2 D F D U2 B' U' R2 F U F' B2 R2 
7. U2 B D' F2 B2 U F' R L' F' R2 F' D F' R D' F U' B R2 
8. R L2 B U' F D' F2 L D2 F' B2 L U' F2 B' L D2 B2 F2 L2 F L' 
9. D2 B2 L' B U' B2 L R' B F2 D2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 B2 U' L' D' L2 
10. F B' D U' L' F2 D' B2 R B' F L2 R' U' F U' F' U2 B' F2 U' D2 
11. L D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R L B2 D2 F' U' D L' U' F' B2 L2 B L D' F2 
12. F2 L' R2 F L' B' D2 U' L' R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F 
13. R2 U2 L2 U F D L D' L' B2 F' U R U' D' B2 F2 L2 R F' B2 
14. F R' B R U' L D' U B2 L U F L' D R U' R L2 B2 D' 
15. D' R' U2 F' B' D' R' L U2 F' B L R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' L2 B2 
16. U2 R2 D U' L' B2 R2 L2 B' F U2 B2 U2 B' F L2 D' R' F2 U' 
17. L' R F' B2 U' B' D' B L' R2 B R' U' D R F2 L2 F2 R2 D 
18. L2 F D L R2 F' D' R' F' R' D2 B' L' R' D F' L' D' B L' R2 
19. F' U2 B2 L' R U2 B R L' B' L' R2 F' U B' L2 F' U R' D' 
20. R L D2 U' B' U2 R F2 B L D' L' R2 B R' F U F' B' R D2 R' 
21. L' U2 F' R' F D' F R' U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 R B U F U2 F2 R2 L2 
22. B' D' F2 U' R2 B F' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' 
23. U B F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' U F' D R' B R' D F2 B' R' B' L2 B L2 
24. D' U B' F2 R B2 F U B2 L2 F2 U R' D' L2 U' D2 F2 D R' D L2 
25. D' R2 U' D2 F2 B2 U2 D B F L' U2 F D' L U D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 
26. U2 L R' B' D2 F2 D R' D' B2 L' F L2 B' L2 D' U' B' U' B' F 
27. F' B R U F U R U R' U L2 R2 B R' U R' U B R2 B' 
28. L2 D2 R D2 F D F R' F' B L2 U' R' L F D' F D2 L' F2 U' F2 
29. L R' F2 D' U B2 L U B D2 L' D' U2 R2 D' U B F L2 F2 R2 F' 
30. B2 R' U' F2 U' D F2 R2 D U F U2 L' U' F R U L D' B2 F2 
31. U2 D R D B' L2 R' F U B F D U F D2 U' B U2 L2 D2 
32. U R2 D2 B F U L R' B' F2 L' F D2 F R' B2 U L2 U2 B' 
33. F2 L2 D2 F2 L R' D2 B F D' L B2 R U' R' U2 F L2 R D L' D 
34. R' B2 F' U' F D' R2 L2 D R L2 D U R U2 B F2 D U' L R2 B 
35. R' F B D2 B L' B D' U' B D U B' L R' U2 R2 D2 U' F B' 
36. U2 F U2 F' U' B2 F R2 L U L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F R U' D' L2 
37. R B R' F2 U F' R U' D' L2 B2 U L' R2 F' D' L' R' F D 
38. F2 D' U2 F' L' U L' F2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 R U' L' D B' D' L B2 
39. D2 F2 U B' L' R' U' R' U' R L F U F' L' F' U' R' U2 L' U 
40. U2 R2 L' U' D2 B2 R' B L2 B' L' B L B' L F2 U F2 U' F' 
41. F D R U' D' L' U2 F R D2 R2 D F2 D' U F D' B' U B' 
42. R' U' B L2 R B2 D2 R2 L' U R' F' B' U F D F R2 F2 L 
43. R2 F' B2 D B2 U B L2 F' B' D' U2 B D2 F B L2 R2 U2 D 
44. D2 L U2 L2 B2 U' D' L2 D2 U' F2 U B F2 L2 D U L2 B2 U 
45. B' L' D R' F U2 R2 D2 R' L' D2 F2 B L F D R F U D2 L2 
46. R' B U' B' F' R U L' F2 L R F D R B D B2 F' D' F' L 
47. B R L' U2 R2 L U2 R2 U L U2 B L2 F2 B R' L2 D B' L 
48. U2 L U2 B' D' L2 D' U L2 U2 D B' F R' F2 B U' B U' B F2 
49. R' L F2 D L' R B D U2 F' U L2 D U' L' U2 R B R' F' B' R2 
50. D B2 L D' L B2 F L F' D' L2 U' B R2 L' F2 R2 U' L2 D


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2013)

3BLD
Accuracy: *18/20*
Mean of 5 best solves: *31.05*
34.99[13.52], DNF(37.65)[16.54], 37.59[14.10], 38.30[15.20], 55.59[16.21], 35.74[12.42], DNF(36.37)[12.17], 34.62[11.90], *30.44*[13.29], 42.25[14.88], *33.23*[11.41], 40.52[11.86], 49.35[21.39], 43.99[16.82], 40.38[14.21], *31.70*[10.17], *31.99*[7.09], 40.98[17.01], *27.91*[10.86], 51.56[14.71]
Solves 8-19 are pb avg12 37.01


----------



## vd (Jul 24, 2013)

*3BLD*: Mean of best 5: 38.23
Individual times: 40.03, 47.97, DNF, 47.51, 46.77, DNF, DNF, 39.94, 36.21, DNF, 43.19, DNF, DNF, 37.69, DNF, 41.59, 37.30, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## Maskow (Jul 25, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 22.82



Spoiler











*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## nccube (Jul 25, 2013)

3x3 BLD: 1:00.84

DNF(2:47.31), 1:19.80, 1:14.37, DNF(1:29.15), 1:03.72, 1:27.87, DNF(1:33.59), 1:51.41, 1:30.66, 1:36.95, 1:02.57, 1:20.83, 1:14.71, 1:00.50, DNF(1:23.54), DNF(1:12.49), 50.24, 1:18.58, 1:07.18, DNF(1:40.27)


----------



## uesyuu (Jul 25, 2013)

3x3BLD: 1:06.47
Accuracy: 14/20

DNF(1:23.35), DNF(1:20.16), 1:23.58, 1:13.35, DNF(1:12.46), 1:15.54, 1:00.75, 1:04.24, DNF(1:17.60), 1:29.42, 1:00.83, 1:13.18, DNF(1:13.42), 1:38.85, 1:29.72, DNF(1:09.22), 1:19.48, 1:29.37, 1:17.37, 1:49.65


----------



## andi25 (Jul 25, 2013)

3x3 BLD:
Mean of best 5: *2:01.36*
accuracy: 7/20

DNF, DNF, *2:09.46[1:03.46]*, DNF, 1*:47.85[50.62]*, DNF, 2:34.82[1:14.35], DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:55.62[53.69]*, *1:59.01[52.20]*, 2:30.12[1:18.82], *2:25.56[1:14.03]*, DNF, DNF

4x4 BLD:
Mean of best 2: *DNF* 
accuracy: 1/8

DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 15:32.71[8:59.99], DNF, DNF


----------



## Riley (Jul 25, 2013)

3BLD:
Mean of best 5: 31.93
Accuracy: 12/20
Times: DNF(38.36), 35.81, 32.35, 30.25, 37.71, 45.24, DNF(31.71), 37.19, 32.44, DNF(44.79), 38.87, DNF(33.06), 37.98, 49.44, DNF(32.51), DNF(37.16), 28.81, 41.24, DNF(37.34), DNF(1:06.09)
Comments: At least my accuracy got better...


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2013)

*3BLD: 1:05.71 *(8/16)*

47.20*, DNF(1:18.60), DNF(1:06.45), 1:22.05, *1:07.26*, 1:16.20, *1:03.42*, DNF(57.33), DNF(1:08.55), 1:38.56, DNF(55.28), *1:14.68*, DNF(1:32.66), DNF(52.08), DNF(1:03.01), *1:16.00*



Spoiler: 47.20


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 27, 2013)

*3BLD - 1:58.89 (12/20)*
DNF, (2:13.96), 2:32.84, 2:36.44, DNF, DNF, (2:00.04), 3:25.61, 2:47.58, DNF, (2:04.11), DNF, DNF, 2:18.09, 2:28.19, (1:48.68), 3:03.55, (1:47.68), DNF, DNF

Trying to be sub-2 whilst maintaining over 50% accuracy. Just about did that


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

*BLD3* *33.13*, acc: 15/20
53.94, 56.18, DNF(1:07.89), *34.50*, 42.94, 56.28, *35.01*, 40.28, *32.29*, DNF(42.03), DNF(31.13), 43.36+, *34.48*, DNF(40.37), 46.72, 1:00.50, 37.24, 51.46, *29.37*, DNF(34.62)

*BLD4* *3:18.85*, acc: 4/8
DNF(3:29.67)[1:25.16], 4:47.40[2:34.26], DNF(2:38.55)[1:14.87], DNF(4:54.57)[2:25.50], *3:10.38[1:22.35]*, 4:28.54[2:31.61], *3:27.31[1:39.54]*, DNF(3:43.80)[1:20.21]

*BLD5* , acc: 


*Multi-BLD*


----------



## Sakoleg (Jul 29, 2013)

*2x2 BLD: 35.0*, acc: 13/20
53.13, 45.06, DNF(59.92), 41.33, DNF(58.04), 31.48, DNF(1:03.10), DNF(47.83), 31.36, 58.84, DNF(36.78), DNF(1:07.79), 1:00.14, 36.12, 41.51, 45.59, 37.70, DNF(41.66), 38.36, 42.82

*3x3 BLD: 2:05.28*, acc: 8/10
2:41.75, 2:28.33, DNF(2:19.54), 2:08.17, 2:12.85, DNF(2:14.76), 2:19.14, 1:52.16, 1:57.22, 2:16.02


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 29, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 31.13*
Accuracy: 16/20.
Session mean: 36.65.
36.78, 51.94, 40.78, *34.34*, DNF, 37.76, 34.51, 36.79, 39.74, DNF, *31.39*, 35.14, 38.55, 40.42, *31.66*, DNF, *29.55*, 38.32, *28.69*, DNF.


----------



## Martial (Jul 30, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(49.02), DNF(37.29), 41.39, *34.56*, 41.60, DNF(1:04.38), *35.19*, 38.34, *34.40*, 43.94, 51.16, DNF(38.79), *35.90*, DNF(44.12), DNF(41.05), 39.83, *33.85*, DNF(34.79), 38.35, DNF(40.42)

=> *34.78*
12/20
session mean : 39.04


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 31, 2013)

Thought I might join in. 

3BLD
1:11.40, 
DNF(1:43.46), 
DNF(1:27.03), 
DNF(1:38.77), 
DNF(2:13.20)


Man I'm on a roll.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:30.59* (6/20) really bad, 8 dnfs in a row. 

*4x4BLD = 6:33.95* (2/3)

*5x5BLD = 15:07.12* (1/1)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2013)

*Results week 30*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(1)

 27.49 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 22.82 Maskow 
 31.05 porkynator 
 31.13 AntonRostovikov  
 31.93 Riley 
 33.13 DrKorbin 
 34.78 Martial 
 38.53 vd 
 1:00.84 nccube 
 1:05.71 Roman
 1:06.47 uesyuu
 1:30.59 MatsBergsten
 1:56.21 andi25 
 1:58.89 DuffyEdge 
 2:05.28 Sakoleg
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:18.85 DrKorbin 
 6:33.95 MatsBergsten 
 DNF  andi25 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 15:07.12 MatsBergsten 
*3x3 Multi blind*(0)






*Scrambles for week 31*
Post solves before Tuesday 6 August 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R' U R F2 U2 F U R U F2 R2 
2. F' U F' R2 F' R2 F U R2 U2 R2 U2 
3. F U' R' U' F R F' U F2 R' U F' 
4. U R' U' R U F2 R U R' F2 
5. U R U R U F' U2 R' U R U' 
6. R F U2 R' F R F' U' R2 U F 
7. U2 R U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F R2 
8. R F R' U F2 R2 U F R' F' R' F' 
9. R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U F R U2 R2 
10. R2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R U' F U2 R U' 
11. F2 R' U F U' R' U F U2 F2 U' 
12. R' U2 R' F' U R U F R2 F2 U2 F 
13. R U R2 U' R' F2 U' R F U' 
14. F' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 F U2 F 
15. F' U' F' U2 F' U F U R' U2 R F2 
16. R2 F' U2 F2 U' F U R' F R' U' 
17. U' R F' R2 F' U F' R' F' U F' R 
18. F' R U' R' F U' F U2 R' F2 U' 
19. U F' U F U2 R U R2 U' F2 R2 F 
20. U2 F' U' F U' F R F2 U F' R2 U 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' L' D' L' U2 L' B D' L2 R' U B D2 L' U B' U' B2 R L D B' 
2. D L' R2 F R U D' B2 R' F' U B' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 B L D F 
3. L' U D2 B2 L' D L2 F2 U D' R F' R2 U2 F' L2 B' U R' L' 
4. B D' F' B' U F2 D U2 F2 D L2 B' U' D' F R F' U' R2 U D 
5. B' U2 D B2 F2 L2 F' D2 U B2 L2 D U L2 B2 D' F2 B D' U R' F' 
6. F' R' D R F U2 R' B L F U D L2 F B2 D' L2 B F D 
7. F' B' R2 B2 L' B' D' U' F L B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' R B' F' U D2 
8. R2 L2 U' L2 F' R' L2 D' B' U' R L B' F' R2 F' L B U2 D' R 
9. B R D' F2 R2 U2 F L2 D L D' L2 B2 L2 U' D' B' R2 F B L' 
10. D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F B L2 R B2 F D R F' L B' F' U2 L R D' 
11. L' B U R D L B2 R' F2 L F D F' L' F2 D2 R2 U B2 R' 
12. D R2 F2 D R2 F' U B U2 F U2 R' D L2 B2 D2 R L2 F' R D2 R2 
13. L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L U' R2 F' B2 L2 B' D' B F2 R B' D 
14. R2 D U2 R F2 D' U2 L2 D2 F' U D L U2 D L' D L2 D2 B2 D 
15. L2 B' D B2 F U' L F2 L' F' L2 R B L' U F2 R2 U L2 B2 
16. F2 B U R B U2 L F' L D2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' R U' D L B L' 
17. U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 B' R' U2 F2 L B' F2 R L2 F U D L R' U 
18. U' B F D' L2 F D L' F2 D2 F' L' D U2 F' L2 B D2 F U2 
19. R D R' L' F2 U2 D2 F B' R2 U' B' U' R B' D B U F L R2 
20. F2 R' U F2 B U D L F2 R' F R2 B' L F' L' D2 F D' B' D2 U2 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. D F2 B R' Fw B2 Uw2 D2 L' D Fw L D' U' B U2 Fw2 L R' B D' F2 D2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 R Uw' F' Uw D Lw D L U2 L R' Uw D' 
2. Lw Uw D' Rw U' R2 F' Lw U2 D2 Bw2 F D Uw Rw2 L U2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Dw' F Rw Bw2 Dw' U Fw' L' Bw2 R2 B' F Lw' Fw' R' 
3. L Rw' D' Bw L2 F Rw' U' Lw2 Bw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 R L2 B R2 D2 Fw Lw' Fw R2 L2 U2 R Uw Rw' U2 Lw R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 L' U L' U 
4. B Rw2 U2 Rw B Uw F2 Uw' F' U2 B' Lw2 D2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 L' B' Rw Uw R2 Dw' U' Rw' Fw B' U R2 Fw Rw' Bw D F2 U Bw Dw' Fw2 
5. F L Fw' B' Lw' Uw Lw R2 D2 B' F Uw B' R Dw B U Bw L' Bw R2 F' Lw R2 B' F L Fw' R2 Bw Dw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B Uw L2 U2 R' 
6. L2 Dw U' B Fw' R2 D2 B2 R2 Fw' U Bw2 R' Uw' R Fw2 Lw2 B' Uw2 L' Dw2 R' F D2 U2 Lw' R2 Fw' B Lw2 R' Uw' D2 Fw Uw2 D' L' F2 R Dw 
7. Lw2 R2 D R2 L Fw2 Dw' U R Dw2 L2 D' F' B Dw2 U R B Uw' F2 R2 B2 F Rw' Fw B Uw' Lw' R2 U F' Dw2 Rw2 F' Rw Bw U2 B2 R' D 
8. Fw2 B' D2 L2 Bw2 U2 Fw Lw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 D' B' Lw' F' Uw' Rw2 F' Dw' Bw' Uw2 Fw Dw' Fw Uw2 Bw D F2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Bw' R B2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. R2 Fw D Lw' Rw' Bw F2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B F2 D Fw2 B' Lw Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw Rw' U2 F2 Rw' U' D2 Bw2 F' Uw' L2 Bw' Lw' Rw Dw Lw' D L U F2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw2 B2 L2 U' F Uw2 B2 Fw2 L Rw U2 D R2 U Fw 
2. Rw D Uw' Bw' F' U2 Dw Bw Fw2 D' L' D' Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 F B' D L2 U' Lw2 F2 D Bw Uw Rw Uw' D' Lw2 D' Bw Uw L' Uw' Dw' L Dw Uw' L2 Bw U Rw' Bw U2 B2 U2 Dw Fw Bw' L2 Fw D Rw' 
3. Rw U Fw Dw' B2 F' Dw2 Bw Rw2 B L2 Uw' L R2 U2 B2 Dw2 L Rw2 F' L2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Dw' F' Bw' D' L Dw' R' B2 R U B' Rw' B Fw' Rw' L Bw2 U' D' Bw2 Fw' U Bw U Lw R' D Bw2 Uw' B' U Fw2 D' Fw' 
4. R Dw Bw' R' D2 B R2 L2 B L2 R B' D2 B2 U2 D' L Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' L Uw' Bw2 D R2 Dw' Rw D2 F' Uw' R' L2 D L' R D R' Dw L2 Uw2 L2 U' B2 L R Dw2 B2 Fw' L' Bw F' R' U' Lw' Uw2 Dw' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R' B' L B U' R L F2 L2 U2 F' D' L' U2 B' R' D' R D' B2 
2. R2 L D2 L' R2 U2 B' U' B R' F' L' U2 F' L' D2 R' U' R' B R2 
3. R' U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L B' L F U2 L' U2 F R2 B L' U2 L2 D' 
4. R2 U2 F L2 F' L R' F2 R F' D2 B F' D R L' U L R' U2 B' 
5. R2 L2 F' R D' L2 U F' R U2 D' R L U B' R D' F B R2 F2 U' 
6. D' U' R2 B' R' L' D' B D U B' U B' F L' U R2 D2 U' F 
7. B' F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L F2 D' B L D' F2 D2 F' U' L2 D L2 U' R 
8. U D' L' F2 U' L2 R B2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 
9. D U B D' F2 R' F U' F' L2 F U R' D R L' U2 L' U D2 
10. B2 F' R D' U' R2 U R2 B' F R2 B2 R B' U R2 U2 D' B' D' U2 
11. R L2 D2 R' D F D' F' D F' B' L R' U' B U B' D B' F2 R L2 
12. L' B' F R' L2 B2 U B2 F' L U' F' D2 R D B U F B' D2 
13. F' L' D L D' U B2 F' L2 D' F' D2 U' R2 U2 L F2 L2 F B2 L 
14. B' F D2 R2 U L' U' R D' B2 U2 R F B' U2 D' R L2 U2 L' R2 B' 
15. R' B2 R F2 B L2 B2 R2 U R2 U D' L2 F' L' B' F' U' L' D R U' 
16. U B F R2 U' L F2 U2 R2 F' D' R' D' R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' D 
17. D2 L U' L D2 R D2 L2 B F' R' F2 B2 R F2 B D' F B' R D 
18. R2 L2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 F2 D2 L R U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R 
19. L' B2 D2 L2 F' R L U L' B2 F' U2 D2 B R' U2 L2 B U D' 
20. B' R' L B' D2 U' B L U B' R' B R2 L' B2 R D' F D' R B2 R' 
21. L2 R2 U R L2 U F' L2 D R B' F2 U2 B2 R D' F D2 U' R2 D 
22. F' B' U B' U2 F' D' U' R F B L' F D' R D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 L 
23. B' D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 R2 F B2 D L' F' D L2 B2 L2 F' L' F B' D' 
24. B' D F L2 B2 R2 L2 U B' U L F2 L U2 L' R' B' D F2 D2 
25. F' B2 U' F2 D2 R' L2 D' U R' U' L R2 D R2 D' B2 D' L' U B2 R' 
26. U2 L' U' R2 U D2 L' D2 F2 L2 R D2 L R' F2 R F2 L' F R2 L' 
27. L' B F L2 B2 U B R' U' R' L B L F' U F L B' D2 B' L R' 
28. B F2 U2 B' R' F2 R L' B' U' L2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 F B' R2 B U' B' 
29. U2 D2 B2 R' L' D' B F2 L2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' L' D' L' D F L' 
30. B R2 D2 L D' L R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 D R L' U' D R' D 
31. B U B' D B U2 L2 U2 D2 F' D' U' B' R2 D R2 D L2 B2 R' F 
32. R L U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B D' F' U' B' D U2 L D' F' R' D2 R' D2 
33. R D' F2 D B U B' F2 R' F' U B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' R' F R B R 
34. U L B' L' D U L' R F U' L U2 D2 R D2 B' L D' L2 R' 
35. L2 F' D F2 R B R D B2 U2 B R D' R' U2 R B D2 B' D2 B R2 
36. D2 U' F L2 F' L F2 L B F L U' F2 R' B2 F' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 
37. R2 U B' L' B2 L B2 R' D2 R F2 B' L B' F R2 L' D' R2 L2 B2 D' 
38. R2 L2 F2 R' U R2 L B2 F' R B2 F' U' B2 U R B' R' D U 
39. D' B L' B L F' D R2 D' F' L' R' B L' U2 B L2 U2 D R2 F U 
40. R' B2 R B' D F' B' R2 F L B' L2 D U' L U2 R' D F L' B2 
41. D L2 F B D' R' B' U F D B' L2 D L D U2 B' R2 B2 U' B' 
42. B' F' U2 B' F2 L2 U R L U B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F D2 B 
43. D' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R' U R2 L2 F B2 L U2 B2 R D B R B D' 
44. F' D2 U' B L2 F D U' L U F2 L D' U2 R' U D2 R2 U' R2 
45. F' L R2 F2 U2 D' L' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 B2 U' B F R' L D 
46. B2 D B D U2 R U2 F' R2 F R2 D' R' L' B' L2 F2 B' D B' L' D2 
47. D2 F2 R F' U2 B' D' L U2 B2 U L' R U L2 D U R F2 D B F' 
48. D2 B' L2 U B U L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L D R' B' D2 R2 B2 D' 
49. F2 B D2 U R2 D R2 L2 U' D' L F' L' F B2 R2 D' U' B2 R L B' 
50. U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' L' B R2 F' B' U' F' B U2 B F D2 R D2 L


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

3BLD: 

33.44, DNF(32.41), *28.29*, 30.89, 34.42, 29.74, 29.46, DNF(38.05), 31.65, DNF(31.32), DNF(33.40), *28.76*, DNF(34.91), *28.69*, 30.59, DNF(35.44), DNF(34.09), 35.33, *27.39*, *28.31* = *28.29*

Pretty good and consistent session


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 1, 2013)

Aright. Here I go again. 

*2BLD**6.65*, 12.94+, 55.87, DNF(8.54), *10.01*, 16.93, 20.65+, 28.38, *8.87+*, 13.11, 12.91+, 19.37, 1:10.50, *10.32+*, *7.08*, 40.83+, DNF(11.48), DNF(14.87), 12.15, 13.48+

Mean = *8.59*

lol 2bld
*3BLD* DNF(1:21.57), DNF(2:22.52), 2:22.88, DNF(1:37.42), 3:03.44, DNF(1:17.48), DNF(1:36.63), 1:20.50, DNF(2:17.72), 1:58.21


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2013)

*2x2BLD = 24.14* (15/20)
35.01, *18.38, 31.50, 31.03, 19.23*, 38.66, DNF, DNF, 36.27, DNF, 32.31, 31.82, DNF, 37.13, 32.34, DNF, 41.64, 39.46, *20.58*, 37.43

not bad for me, but weird with one each of 18, 19, 20 and then no more sub-30 (sub-31)

*3x3 BLD = 1:28.44* 12/20. Very bad again.

*4x4 BLD = 6:48.66* 2/2. One good, one not so good.
6:09.44, 7:27.87


----------



## Maskow (Aug 1, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 23.40



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 16/20
*best avg5: *25.99
*best avg12:* 26.66

*session mean:* 26.47
*memo time:* 7.86 // damn, too fast
*solve time:* 18.61

1. DNF
2. 28.35 (7.80)
3. 26.56 (7.98)
*4. 22.73 (7.48)*
5. 27.69 (8.99)
*6. 23.71 (6.88)*
7. 30.30 (8.57)
8. 28.20 (7.72)
9. 26.17 (6.35)
10. 27.24 (7.51)
11. 28.25 (8.65)
12. DNF
*13. 23.09 (7.67)*
14. 25.40 (8.18)
15. DNF
16. 28.51 (7.75)
17. DNF
18. 29.81 (8.51)
*19. 24.66 (8.27)*
*20. 22.82 (7.25)*



*3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 1, 2013)

*2x2 BLD: 31.39*, acc: 16/20
46.31+, DNF(34.39), 42.86, 39.94, *31.27+*, *29.90*, 38.77, DNF(1:10.13), DNF(41.75), 50.86, DNF(44.34), 36.48, 47.26, *34.52*, *26.70*, *34.58*, 42.90, 46.78, 35.70, 43.74

*3x3 BLD: 1:37.51*, acc: 10/20
DNF(2:58.81), *1:40.43*, *1:27.05*, 2:13.89, 2:14.09, DNF(1:31.04), DNF(1:21.45), 2:32.23, DNF(2:12.48), 1:58.35, DNF(1:41.10), DNF(2:02.75), *1:53.82*, DNF(1:39.81), *1:40.31*, DNF(1:48.09), DNF(1:49.06), 2:19.46, *1:25.96*(pb), DNF(1:28.80)

*4x4 BLD: 11:01.45*, acc: 2/5
DNF(10:05.65), DNF(8:22.47), *10:03.72*, DNF(8:54.60), *11:59.18*


----------



## Lili (Aug 1, 2013)

2x2 BLD: *30,95*
Accuracy: 13/20
*33.01*, DNF(30.51), 53.27, 41.78, DNF(28.93), DNF(34.23), 39.60, 36.78, DNF(32.06), 54.38, *31.88*, 42.02, 40.18, *28.23*, *27.74*, DNF(27.13), DNF(41.43), 41.78, DNF(33.37), *33.90*


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

3BLD: *2:50.90* (9/20)

Did a lot better in the second session of 10 I did, slowed down a little and improved my success rate, then pushed again near the end and broke my PB. Definitely need to work through all my letter pairs and decide on images to speed up corner memo though.



Spoiler



3:07.68+[1:39.58], DNF(3:06.96)[1:21.30], 3:03.87[1:52.11], DNF(3:00.62)[1:14.86], DNF(4:25.75)[2:04.28], DNF(2:10.02)[1:11.94], DNF(3:02.11)[1:55.56], 2:50.52[1:08.85], DNF(3:29.55)[2:11.72], DNF(2:58.68)[1:25.90], 3:45.14[2:28.33], 3:08.12[1:44.32], 3:18.03[1:16.00], DNF(3:35.42)[2:15.98], DNF(3:14.43)[2:02.58], 3:10.67[1:56.82], DNF(3:00.75)[1:17.83], DNF(3:12.33)[1:55.09], 2:14.79[1:13.22], 2:57.65[1:45.17]


----------



## LK (Aug 6, 2013)

3BLD: 43.82 (13/20)
52.56[17.04], DNF(45.45)[14.44], 50.10[18.82], 48.29[17.73], DNF(47.72)[19.39], 53.16[17.09], DNF(47.94)[20.32], 48.04[14.26], *40.51[15.29]*, 48.83[16.89], 48.76[16.96], DNF(50.69)[14.57], *46.00[12.91]*, DNF(48.32)[18.22], *45.87[14.53]*, DNF(44.01)[13.60], DNF(53.23)[21.56], 49.63[16.83], *39.78[15.53]*, *46.94[18.85]*

MultiBLD: 11/13 47:59.68


----------



## Martial (Aug 6, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(47.02), DNF(43.63), 44.43, DNF(45.35), *38.22*, DNF(21.05), 39.76, *33.52*, *37.00*, 40.05, 48.53, 42.15, *36.13+*, 42.02, 41.76, 38.61, DNF(44.80), DNF(41.57), *36.54*, 39.27

=> *36.28*
14/20
session mean : 39.86


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 6, 2013)

*3BLD - 1:56.57 (5/11)*
_DNF, (2:01.50), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, (2:03.09), DNF, (1:45.34), (1:49.93), (2:02.98)_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2013)

*Results week 31*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(4)

 8.59 AustinReed
 24.14 MatsBergsten
 30.95 Lili
 31.39 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 23.40 Maskow 
 28.29 Noahaha 
 36.28 Martial 
 43.82 LK 
 1:28.44 MatsBergsten
 1:37.51 Sakoleg
 1:56.57 DuffyEdge 
 2:50.90 TheOneOnTheLeft
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:48.66 MatsBergsten 
 11:01.45 Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 11/13=9 (47:59) LK 


*Scrambles for week 32*
Post solves before Tuesday 13 August 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F' R' U 
2. R' U R' U R' U R U R' F U2 
3. F2 R' U R' U F' U2 F R2 U2 R' U' 
4. R2 F' R' F' R' U' R2 U R' U2 F 
5. U F' U2 R' F' U F' R F' R' U 
6. F R' U R U' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
7. U F U' F2 R2 F' R' F U R F2 R 
8. U F U F' U2 F2 U2 R U R' U' 
9. F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U F R F 
10. U' R' F' U2 F' R F' U R U' F' 
11. R F R2 F2 U' F U2 F2 U F' R2 F 
12. F R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F 
13. U2 F' U' F' R' F R' U R2 U' 
14. U F2 R2 F2 U F' R F U R2 F' 
15. F' R' U R' F' R U2 F U' R' F2 R' 
16. F2 U2 F U F R F R' F2 R' F2 U' 
17. F2 U' F U2 R2 U' F U2 F U2 
18. U R2 F R' F' U F U' R2 U' R2 U 
19. R' U R2 F U2 F' R' U R' F U 
20. U' R' F U R' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R F' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. L' F2 B U2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D R' U2 B2 D L2 D2 B' U' 
2. L U' B' D R' F2 B U L R' U D F R2 L2 B' R2 B2 F2 U' F' 
3. D2 F' B2 L' B L' F' U' F2 U2 F' D' L U2 D2 B F D L' F R2 U' 
4. R F2 U D F U L' D' B' D2 F2 L' U' F D B2 U D L2 U 
5. B' U' F' U' D' B2 R2 F2 R' B L U R' F' D R2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 
6. F' R D L' F B2 U' L2 B2 R B' L U' D2 R D' F' B2 D2 R2 F 
7. U F2 D L2 F' R2 D' U L U L F' D F2 R2 U F2 D R' B2 L 
8. D2 L' F D' L2 F' D2 R F2 R' D L2 D F B2 U' B L' U F R' L 
9. B' R' F2 U' R U2 D' L' D2 B U L2 F L2 D L' U2 F2 R' B U2 D' 
10. D' L B D B2 D' U2 L' B' D' L' F' L U F R2 D' B' L U2 L' F' 
11. L R' B' D R' D R F' B2 R2 F2 U' L R B2 F' D R2 F2 D2 B 
12. D' B' D2 B' L' R2 D2 L' R F' R D' B F D F2 D U' L' R' F2 
13. U2 L' F B' D U' B F U2 F D2 F2 B2 L2 B' U' D' F2 B2 L2 R' U2 
14. L' U B2 U R2 L' F U L B2 R' D L' B R' B2 U2 R2 U2 B' 
15. B L' F L2 D' R L2 F' D' F2 U L2 R U' F U L' B' R2 F D' 
16. U B' L2 R2 U F' U R' F' R2 B' F2 D2 R' L2 U B F2 D2 R' B2 
17. U R2 D F' U' D2 R2 D U' B2 D B' D' R' B' D2 R2 F D2 L' U' 
18. F' L D2 L' R F R2 F2 D B2 D' R' U R F2 U L U2 B' U 
19. U' D B' R U D L' R' F2 D2 U2 F' B' R' L U' B L D R2 
20. U R U2 F2 B' U2 F' R U2 L' F' L2 D B2 D F2 L U2 D2 B' D' 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Lw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' L D Bw2 D2 L2 R D' Rw' L' Bw2 F2 Rw' F Dw2 R' Uw' Bw' F U Dw' Fw U' R2 L' Uw L' Fw2 Lw F2 B2 L U Lw2 Dw F' B' 
2. Uw D' L' Rw U B R' L2 B' Dw2 L Fw2 B' L2 B2 F Dw' Lw' U2 Bw' Dw' Bw F' R' U2 L Bw F' Dw2 R2 B2 F2 Lw' Dw' L B Uw2 B 
3. B F2 Rw2 D' F' R' L2 Fw Lw Fw' Uw2 Bw2 U Fw' B Uw' F Lw2 U D F' Lw Dw Lw2 B2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw B2 Lw' Fw' B' D F Rw Dw Fw2 U' Bw 
4. L2 Bw Uw D' B' Uw2 Fw R Fw B L' B2 U Lw' Dw' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 L B2 R D' Fw Rw L' D L' Rw Uw R2 Dw Bw Lw' Fw2 Rw Dw2 Lw Dw' B' L' 
5. Bw2 Uw' Fw B Rw2 Dw2 Lw' U Bw2 Rw L2 Dw2 Lw2 F Dw2 R2 Bw L' Fw' Uw' D2 Bw2 Rw2 L' F2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' D2 Bw U' D' Fw' B R Lw F2 B2 
6. Fw' U' Rw2 Uw Bw' Uw2 Fw2 B' L D B' U2 Bw2 F R D2 Fw' Dw2 Fw Lw B2 Rw2 D2 R2 Uw F2 D2 U L' Rw' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw2 D L2 D R L2 
7. Lw' Fw' Rw L2 U2 Fw2 Rw' F' Rw' Dw B' D' U' Lw' R F2 Uw R' Fw' B2 U' Fw2 U' L R2 Uw2 Bw D2 U2 Lw R Uw2 D Fw2 Uw2 Bw R Uw L' R 
8. Lw R Bw Lw2 Fw' L2 U' Lw' U2 B' F2 D Rw' B' Rw' D2 R' B' R U2 L2 U2 Rw2 F' Lw' R' Uw R2 Bw R Fw2 Dw Lw2 Bw L' Bw L' R 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. R2 B2 U2 B2 Rw F B U D2 L2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 F Bw2 U' D' B2 Dw B' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw L Dw2 Bw' Fw Dw' L Dw' Bw F' D2 R' Bw' Fw U D Bw2 L Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' U' Fw2 Dw2 R2 L' Uw' D Rw L Fw' Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw' L2 
2. Lw' B2 Rw' Fw U2 R Lw2 Fw2 Uw R' Lw B2 Dw' Rw D' B F2 D' F2 R' Lw' Fw2 Bw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 B F2 Uw' L2 Dw2 R U2 Rw F D F' Rw' D2 R B' Fw' Uw Bw Uw Fw' Rw F' U2 R2 Bw' R2 D B2 U' Dw2 Lw 
3. L' D' Rw' L Fw Lw F U L2 Rw U' D' Bw Dw2 R L Dw' Bw Uw B L2 B2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Bw' F' Lw' F' U L' Dw' B L' Rw' Fw L2 R' Bw R' L2 F' L D2 Lw B Fw2 D' Fw Rw2 L2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 B' Rw' Dw R Dw 
4. Bw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' L' Bw' Dw F' Bw' L R' F' D' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' L2 B' R' L Fw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 R' Dw' Bw Rw B R' Fw2 D2 F' L2 R2 Dw2 U L B2 D' Bw' Dw B2 L' D' U' Rw2 Uw Bw Rw2 Lw F2 Uw B2 R' U R2 Dw L' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 B' L' U' F L' B U2 F' D 
2. R' L2 U' R' B2 R F B2 L' R2 B' R D' F2 B U D2 F R D F' 
3. D' F2 U' D2 R' F' B' R B D' L' F' L2 B F R' U F R2 F2 L2 R2 
4. D F2 D' U2 R B2 U L2 U2 B F' R B2 L2 U2 B' R F R B' U2 L' 
5. D' U' R U2 F U F' D' L2 U' B F2 R F' B' D' B U2 R' F2 U 
6. B R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' F' B' L2 B L2 D' F D' F2 R' D2 L2 R 
7. U2 F D B U R2 B2 D B' F2 D' B2 D U B' L B' D2 F D' B2 
8. L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R U' L2 D2 F2 U' B' U D R2 B' L D' B' L2 R' 
9. R U R L U' D2 F D R' U' D B' F' D B' U2 B2 R' L2 D 
10. D2 R' B D2 R' U2 L2 D L F2 R' L' D U L2 R' F B' D B' 
11. B' U2 F U' L D U' B D' R' D' B R L D F2 R D R F' B L2 
12. U' F' B2 R B L U2 R D' F2 R2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D B2 D2 
13. L U2 B2 D2 L' U R2 B2 F2 R U' L' B F' R F' D' F2 D F2 
14. D' U R2 D F2 L2 F' D2 L' D2 F' L B2 D2 U R D' U' L2 R' D2 F' 
15. L' R F' U B U R U' L2 U L D R2 F2 L D L F2 R2 F2 U' 
16. L2 D2 R B2 R2 F' U R2 L' D B2 L' R' D2 B F R L2 D' U L 
17. D2 B' L2 R' B' U' R2 B U D B2 R B' R L2 D L D U2 R 
18. B' U2 F B2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L D R' L D2 B' F R2 U L' B2 
19. F' L' F2 D2 R' D' B' R' D B2 L U' L2 D U R' U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 
20. B D2 R' B U R' F B' U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' L F2 L2 B' F D2 
21. D2 B U' L R2 D' F2 U' R' B2 L' F' U2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 
22. F L2 U2 D' B2 L R' B' L' R' B' L' D' U L2 R' F R2 L B' 
23. B R2 F' D2 L' U B' D U2 R F2 U' R2 L F R2 F2 B L R' D' U2 
24. L' R U' R2 B F' L2 U B' R D2 L' F2 U L R' D' L2 R' D' U2 
25. B' L B' R L2 U' B R' L U R L F2 L R2 F2 U D2 L U L 
26. L2 F' R2 L2 U' R L' B U' B2 F2 U L2 R F B D U2 R' D R' D 
27. B U2 D L2 F' D2 B2 F R L U L' U2 F B2 D' B' U2 B2 U' D2 F' 
28. U' R B2 F D R' F R2 L2 D' U L2 D2 F B L2 D2 B D' L B' U' 
29. F2 B2 L' U2 L U B2 F2 L U2 B' U' B F D L' B D' U R' 
30. B L2 R2 B U' B' R U' R U2 R2 D2 B' U' L' U F2 L2 F2 B R 
31. U R2 B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L' U' B2 R2 D R B R2 B U' L 
32. B2 R' U' D R2 D' F L' B L R' B2 U D2 R2 F' U' D2 R D2 B D 
33. L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L' F' U R L2 U L2 U' B2 F R 
34. F' U2 B R2 U F L U' R' F2 R' U2 B L' D F D' B' R U' D2 
35. D' L D F2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 L U F' L' F2 B D' U2 L U 
36. R2 U' B' L U D R' U' D F2 U2 F' L' U F B U' R2 U' F 
37. L' B L B' U' F2 U2 F2 L' B L U' B F L R2 D2 R U2 R2 F L' 
38. R' L2 U' B R D R L' D' L2 D2 B' F L2 B2 D2 F2 U' D F 
39. F2 R' B2 D F2 L D R B F' R U L R2 D' F R' D2 L' D2 L' 
40. R2 L2 B L2 B' R' D' U' R U2 R2 L2 F R' U L' B' L R' F' D' L 
41. L' D2 B' F' U F2 B' U F B2 R' D' U B' U' F D L2 F' D' L 
42. U' D2 B U F R F2 L' D2 B2 D U' B U L U L' B F U 
43. R2 U2 L' R' B' F L R' D2 B' L D' B L B' D2 F' R' L U2 F2 L2 
44. L2 B F' L' U B2 R' L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 R F2 D2 F B L2 U2 
45. U L2 U F' B2 R2 B R' D U2 R2 U' R2 D' R' D2 B2 L2 U' D B 
46. R' U2 D B' D' U B F' U2 L2 R' U2 F U B2 U2 F' B2 L' R' 
47. U B' D' F' U2 R2 L2 U R2 D F2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 D L F' 
48. L' R2 U2 B F2 R2 F U L2 D' L2 B' R' D U F2 R' B2 U R2 U F2 
49. B L U2 D' L' D' U2 R' U R2 U2 B' D2 R L2 B2 R U' R2 U L' 
50. U R' L' F' B U B D U' L U' R2 F' B2 R F' U2 B D2 R2 B' R'


----------



## LK (Aug 7, 2013)

Where is my multiBLD?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2013)

LK said:


> Where is my multiBLD?


Sorry, missed it. Now you are there.


----------



## vd (Aug 8, 2013)

3BLD Mean: 37.00
Individual times: 33.76, 36.73, DNF, DNF, 37.53, 49.65, 40.16, 37.12, DNF, DNF, DNF, 43.17, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 43.13, 39.87, DNF, DNF


----------



## porkynator (Aug 8, 2013)

I filmed myself when doing the solves, so... I totally failed :fp
Accuracy 10/20
Mean of 5 best solves: *34.76*
DNF(50.86)[16.16], DNF(42.19)[18.31], DNF(1:00.37)[19.99], DNF(42.21)[18.37], 34.94[15.70], 36.23[13.72], DNF(43.70)[17.77], 37.11[14.68], 31.11[12.60], 33.11[12.72], 38.74[16.94], DNF(35.01)[17.39], 37.48[13.46], DNF(39.11)[19.56], DNF(48.42)[17.46], DNF(35.69)[12.12], 39.65[17.58], 51.76[15.69], DNF(52.62)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 8, 2013)

*3BLD* - *1:33.98 (6/13)*
_DNF, DNF, (1:32.11), (1:36.47), DNF, (1:29.80), DNF, (1:40.88), (1:30.67), DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:42.26_

*MBLD - 6/7 (47:57)*


----------



## sneze2r (Aug 10, 2013)

*3BLD: 28.40*


Spoiler



29.97, DNF, 33.26, DNF, 30.23, *27.88*, 29.85, 32.03, *28.39*, *28.40*, 30.68, 42.16, 34.15, 46.97, DNF, *28.44*, 34.74, DNF, DNF, *28.89*


----------



## Mikel (Aug 10, 2013)

Week 32

Multi-BLD: 10/14 in 1:00:00 = 6 points

I completed the last cube at around 1:00:30 or so, but I was past the time limit. Out of the three others, I had 2 flipped eges, 3 edges and 4 corners+3 edges. I maybe wouldn't have ran out of time if I hadn't stopped to find a sweatshirt in the middle of my attempt. It was very cold in my room.


----------



## Angel Lim (Aug 11, 2013)

*3BLD: 34.22* (40.72 avg12)



Spoiler



36.34, 43.29, 45.02, DNF(49.58), *35.91*,* 35.06*, (DNF(49.35)), 39.75, *(34.47)*, 43.45, 41.19, 37.94, 43.82, 56.75, *34.93*, 38.44, 36.76, DNF(39.67), *30.74*, 46.97


----------



## BDQ (Aug 11, 2013)

*3BLD:* number of times: 6/11
2:06.23, 2:00.80, 2:05.59, DNF, DNF, 2:32.50, 2:20.08, DNF, DNF, 1:51.66, DNF = Mean of best 5 *2:04.87*
*Multiblindfold: 10/10 58:15*


----------



## Riley (Aug 11, 2013)

3BLD
Mean of best 5: 28.34
Accuracy: 16/20
Times: 25.35, 34.15, 37.76, DNF(37.52), 30.26, 30.79, 31.60, 34.55, 30.51, 30.06, 37.62, 31.62, DNF(39.38), DNF(44.14), 28.95, DNF(44.53), 30.50, 40.51, 27.08, 35.27
Comments: First twelve solves make a 32.89 PB avg12.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

3BLD: *3:03.94* (5/20)

Awful accuracy, although far more DNFs were down to 2 or 3 pieces rather than a scrambled cube than before, so that's something. Got a new PB on scramble 10 too, second ever sub-2.



Spoiler



DNF(2:02.38)[41.84], DNF(2:20.93)[1:04.20], 3:09.29[1:25.96], DNF(3:44.85)[1:30.45], DNF(2:53.15)[1:17.67], DNF(2:25.10)[1:17.11], 3:12.45[1:38.42], DNF(2:06.40)[1:04.94], DNF(2:17.12)[1:13.94], 1:49.09[51.17], DNF(2:14.93)[1:07.63], DNF(2:54.63)[1:46.64], 2:45.97[1:31.23], DNF(3:13.26)[3:13.13], DNF(2:11.68)[1:11.60], DNF(3:26.87)[1:48.51], DNF(2:12.34)[1:02.94], 4:22.91[1:41.95], DNF(2:42.92)[1:42.64], DNF(2:25.39)[1:06.77]


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 12, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 1:33.95 * acc: 13/20
1:44.81, 2:00.26, *1:44.51*, 1:57.77, DNF(1:30.20), 1:54.12, DNF(2:29.83), *1:27.88*, *1:41.94*, DNF(1:53.41), DNF(1:46.18), *1:40.61*, DNF(2:07.85), DNF(2:24.77), 1:49.32, 3:09.30, DNF(21.76), 1:54.57, *1:14.83*(PB), 1:50.69

*5x5 BLD: DNF* acc: 0/1
DNF(27:46.42) off by 3 + centers :fp


----------



## Maskow (Aug 12, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 23.63



Spoiler



*Accuracy:* 15/20
*best avg5:* 25.21

*session mean:* 26.15
*memo time avg:* 7.99
*solve time avg:* 18.15

*1. 21.98 (7.63)*
2. 26.72 (8.64)
3. DNF
4. DNF
*5. 23.47 (7.56)*
*6. 24.40 (7.65)*
7. 26.01 (9.02)
*8. 25.36 (8.51)*
9. 25.88 (7.56)
10. 29.86 (8.73)
11. DNF
12. 26.07 (7.82)
13. 28.64 (7.80)
14. DNF
15. 25.54 (7.51)
16. 30.25 (8.76)
17. 28.42 (7.84)
18. 26.68 (7.68)
*19. 22.93 (7.21)*
20. DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2013)

*Results week 32*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 23.63 Maskow 
 28.34 Riley 
 28.40 sneze2r 
 34.22 Angel Lim 
 34.76 porkynator 
 37.00 vd 
 1:16.75 MatsBergsten
 1:33.95 Sakoleg
 1:33.98 DuffyEdge 
 2:04.87 BDQ
 2:50.90 TheOneOnTheLeft
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(0)


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Sakoleg
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

 10/10 = 10 (58:15) BDQ 
 10/14 = 6 (60:00) Mikel 
 6/7 = 5 (47:57) DuffyEdge 



*Scrambles for week 33*
Post solves before Tuesday 20 August 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. R2 U F U F2 U' F' R F' R F2 
2. R F' U R' F' R2 F' R F R 
3. R F2 R2 U R U' F2 R2 F' R 
4. F' U' F2 R2 U' R F' U F R F U2 
5. U' F U' R2 F U2 F' R U F 
6. R2 F R2 U F' U2 R2 U R' U' 
7. F R2 U R2 U' F' R' U2 F2 R2 
8. R' F2 U2 R F' U2 F U2 R F' 
9. R F U2 F U' F' U2 R2 U2 F R 
10. U R' U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R F 
11. R F2 U F' R F R' U2 R2 F R' 
12. R' F2 R' F2 U' F U2 R2 F' U 
13. F' U R' F' R U F R U F U2 
14. R' F2 U F' R2 U R' F U' F U' R 
15. U' R' F R U2 F U R2 F U F R2 
16. F R F' U2 F' U2 F2 R' F U' F U 
17. U2 R F2 U R' U' R' F2 R' F U2 
18. U R U R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F' R' 
19. F R F R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U F U' 
20. R F R' U2 R U F' U F2 U' 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D2 B' U2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 D F U' L2 R' B' F2 U B' F D R2 U 
2. R' F' L D2 B' R' L F D2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 B' R F L 
3. F' D2 L U' D2 B2 U F' U2 L' D F' U' D R' B' U' F D R B2 
4. B' R2 U2 F L' B' D2 R2 D' F' B' U2 L2 U2 R L' D L B D 
5. D2 L2 F L2 R' U2 D2 F' R' L2 U L F D R2 F' R' U' L2 B' F' 
6. U' B R D2 B2 U R L' D F R F2 B' R' F' R F' U' L' F' B2 D 
7. F' B2 U2 F' B U B' R2 D2 F2 D L D' F2 B R2 U' F' U' B2 D' 
8. D2 B2 R' D2 L' R2 D B R' D B2 D2 F2 B2 U B R B2 U F L' B' 
9. U D B R2 U2 L B2 R B U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F L F' L' F2 B' 
10. R' B' L2 U R2 L D' F' U' F D' L2 R2 B U' R' F' D R' F R' B2 
11. L2 R2 F' U R' B' L' D2 L D U B D B' U2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F 
12. B2 U B' L U' F2 R F' L2 F B2 L F B' R2 L F2 L2 R' F2 L2 R 
13. B' U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 L B' U' L U2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 L' B' L R2 
14. L2 F2 B' D' R' D B' R' F' L2 U F2 B' L' F L F2 B D2 U 
15. L2 F2 B R B2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' F L D2 R' U2 R 
16. F2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L F2 D' U2 F B U F2 L2 F2 B' D R2 D2 B' 
17. D' B2 R' F L2 R' U' D' L' U2 L2 U R2 F2 L' U2 B' D' R' L' 
18. F2 U2 R2 L' U B L' R2 U' L2 R' F' B2 U' R' D' L D' R' B 
19. R2 D B' U' L D2 L2 D U' B L2 D' R' U D' B F U D2 F2 B 
20. U' F' R L B2 F U' R2 F' L' D' L2 R' F U R' U' F R B2 U' F 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. L2 U F2 Uw Bw' L F Uw2 Fw Rw2 L Bw' F' Uw2 Bw Rw Uw F' R2 L2 Uw2 Lw' B F' Lw' R F D' B Lw R2 Bw' Lw' B' F L' R Uw2 R 
2. B R' Uw2 Lw F' Dw Bw' U' R' B2 Rw U2 D' Fw2 U2 D B' Uw2 B L R2 F Rw Fw2 Uw' R' Bw F2 L' Fw U2 R2 U Bw L' D' Rw B2 
3. L2 F' L2 R F' D' Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw' R Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' D Bw R' D2 Rw Uw D' Bw U B Lw2 R' Uw Fw2 U B' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw R Uw2 B' 
4. Lw2 Fw' Dw' U F' Rw D Fw L2 R' Uw D Lw' U Bw' Lw2 U Bw2 R D' B2 Rw B2 Uw2 B' F2 D L' Rw Uw' L2 Dw' F U' B2 F' R Uw' 
5. R' B Dw' F Uw L' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw' L2 Fw' B' Dw F Lw' F' U2 L' Dw Lw' B2 Dw B' Rw' B Dw2 Fw2 Dw R' U' B Rw' Bw2 Dw' L' 
6. Fw2 U' B2 F' R2 D Bw' L' Dw2 U L Rw2 U' F B Uw L U2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 F Lw' R2 Dw Fw' B' R F Bw' Uw2 L2 Fw' Dw' Fw R' D2 
7. U Rw' F R U2 Fw U Fw B R D' Bw' Lw2 Bw' Dw F D2 F' Rw Dw' B' F2 Dw2 U2 R L2 F2 R L Bw' R2 Bw Lw' F' L U B L Bw2 U2 
8. F' Lw U' B Rw Uw' Lw2 R' D Rw2 F2 Dw2 F' D2 Bw' U L' Dw Rw' B2 L' B' D2 R2 L2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 B' U Fw2 Lw Uw' Rw L B' R2 Dw2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. Rw2 Uw F2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Fw' Uw B2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw Lw B2 Uw2 Bw F' D' R Uw2 Dw2 R Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 L R2 Uw' R L Bw Lw' Rw F R B2 Rw' Uw2 F Rw' Bw2 L Uw2 R2 F2 L2 F L' D2 F Dw U Fw2 Uw2 
2. Bw' F2 U' L2 Bw' Lw U B2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B Lw2 Fw' R2 U L' Fw2 U' Fw2 Bw U2 R D F B' D2 R F2 Rw' Lw' Uw' L2 Fw Uw2 Bw D' Rw F2 Dw B Uw Bw R2 Dw F' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 U2 Rw Lw F2 Uw 
3. Dw2 L' D' Uw' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 F' L2 Uw' L' Uw2 F2 Bw Uw D R D' Uw2 F Uw D2 L' Fw' Rw2 Lw Dw R L' Bw' Dw2 U L2 Uw Dw' Fw' R2 U L Rw' F' D L U Lw B' F U' Fw2 B L R F2 B2 U' Rw' 
4. Rw' F2 U' D2 Rw Uw L' Rw Dw' Fw' B' R' U Bw2 D Bw Rw2 D Fw2 L' Fw Lw Bw' R2 D' U2 L' Fw2 Dw' F B' R2 L B2 L' F Lw' U2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R' F' Uw Dw' Lw F2 B' R2 D2 Lw2 Bw' Dw R Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R' B2 D2 F2 R' D' R' B' D2 F R U2 R F' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' U L' 
2. D R D2 L' R F L2 U2 F R' D R2 U' R D' U R F U2 R B2 
3. B2 U2 R2 B' D' U B2 F' R F D R' U2 L' U' L2 D' U2 L D' F2 B2 
4. D F' L' R' F' R' U' D R' U' B' U F' D' L2 D' U' F' D L' D 
5. L' U2 D2 B' R' U2 B2 D F2 B2 U D2 F' D2 R L' B' L B2 R' 
6. R U2 B' U2 B U' L' D2 B' R L2 B R2 D2 F' U F D R F B' 
7. F' L' R' U L2 D' B' L B' U' F2 B2 R F' B D2 R2 B2 L R2 F 
8. U' L U L2 R' B R D L2 D' R D' U' L2 B2 U F2 B2 U L' U' 
9. B R U R L2 D' L2 F' R L B2 R' B2 F' R' F U' R B2 U' 
10. R2 D' R' L2 B2 R' B F U R D2 R' L B' L D U2 R' L2 D2 R B' 
11. R B D' F' D' U L2 D U' L' B L2 B U L' F2 B U2 F U2 F 
12. R F' B2 D L' F2 D L' R B2 R2 L2 F2 U B L2 D2 B2 U2 D' R U 
13. R L2 B L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F U F L' U2 F2 L R' B' F2 R' B2 L 
14. B' F2 U D F R' D R D R' F2 L2 R' B' D R' D' U' L2 R2 F2 D2 
15. L2 B' F' R B' R L2 F L F2 L2 U F D2 B U' R2 U2 R U2 
16. F2 L F R F U' L2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D2 F B2 U2 F R L' B' R2 
17. L' B' F2 D' B' D2 R F R B' F' U' R2 D F2 R' U' L' D2 B U2 
18. L D R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 L D R' D2 L' U' B' U F2 B L' R2 
19. L F2 U' F B D U2 F2 U2 B' L' F' D2 R2 D' L U B2 R D2 U2 
20. L' R D2 R' F' D B2 L' F2 R' B R2 F L R F U2 F U' D R' 
21. D B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B R L2 D' R' B' F U L2 D' U L U F2 D2 F2 
22. D L R2 B' D R2 F' B D' B F2 U B L F' L2 F' D' R2 U2 D 
23. F' U' L' B' F L' R2 U2 F' L B L U' R U' L R2 U2 F' U2 B U 
24. F D' B R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L R B' U' B2 F L2 D' U2 R' U2 L 
25. B D L' U D' R2 B F L D' L D R2 D2 L2 U' R L B D2 R 
26. L U2 B' R' B R F L U' F2 B U2 F R U B U2 B D' L' U 
27. L F B2 U' B' U' R U R L' D U' F R' L2 D' F L D' U 
28. D R' F' D2 U B' U2 B F U2 R2 D' R B2 R2 L' D2 B D' F D2 U 
29. B' R' L F' D L' F' B D2 F2 B R2 F D2 B' U' F2 L R2 D 
30. F U' L2 F D2 L' R B D' R2 L' F2 B U L2 R B R U' L R' D2 
31. B' D' L B R2 L2 B' D2 U L F2 U2 R2 B F L' U' F L U' 
32. D2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 R D' U R D' U F2 U' L D' L' F' B 
33. D' L' D2 U2 R F D R' F2 L' B R U' L' F R U L R' B' D 
34. B2 U' F' L D2 B F' D2 F2 U' L U2 B2 D2 U' B' R L F' L2 U' B 
35. L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R' F' R' F U2 D F' U' R' F2 D' U' B D2 U2 L2 
36. B' F2 L' B' U2 B' L' D' B2 U2 D' F' D' B2 U F2 B D2 U' L' R' 
37. D2 R F R L U D' R' F B' R B F' U L F R' B' R D2 
38. F2 L2 D' F' B' U2 B D2 U B R U D' B' U' D' L R2 B2 F2 D' U2 
39. B R2 L2 F' R' U2 D' R2 U D' F' U' R U L F' R U' L2 U L2 R2 
40. B R' F U2 F' L2 B' R' U' R' U' D F' U' L' B U D' L2 R 
41. U' D2 B U2 D' R2 U' L U2 D F B' D F2 L2 B D U2 L' D' 
42. D2 L2 F' B U2 F' L2 F' L F2 R' F L F2 B D' F2 R F' L2 R 
43. U F R2 B D2 L2 F2 D U2 L F' D' B' U F2 D2 L F' B2 D U B2 
44. R' U' L' R U L' B' U2 D L' U2 L2 U' F B' U2 R2 D' F' B R F' 
45. F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 B R2 U R D2 F2 B2 U2 D2 B' F L F D2 
46. U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' F2 U' B R' L U' R2 U R B F2 D L' D 
47. B' D' F B2 U2 R2 F B U R U D' L2 F2 D L F2 U' D2 F2 L R2 
48. B U' D2 F2 U' B D2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R' U2 F2 B' L' F2 R F' L 
49. B' R F2 B L R2 F2 D' B2 L R B' R' D' R' B' U2 L' D' B2 U 
50. F2 B L F D2 B U2 L U' D2 R D2 U L F' R' U' B' L' F' L D'


----------



## vd (Aug 14, 2013)

5BLD: 13:07.49,

3BLD: 47.95, 47.14, 38.88, 49.91, 37.69, DNF, 40.43, DNF, DNF, 43.17, DNF, DNF, 42.57, DNF, DNF, 36.23, DNF, 41.81, 38.98, DNF
Mean: 38.44

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:57.65, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## porkynator (Aug 14, 2013)

I tried filming again and... I suck. I really need to do something for my nerves. I can't imagine how I'll do at my next comp.

*3BLD mean of best 5: 35.53*
1:01.66[15.04], 53.27+[13.40], 41.96[13.22], DNF(46.34)[13.44], *36.67[10.59]*, DNF(39.84)[13.47], DNF(44.33)[15.26], DNF(52.86)[13.49], DNF(33.49)[13.08], *37.61[12.55]*, 59.69[17.11], 58.09[15.25], 45.07[16.61], *32.34[13.19]*, DNF(32.81)[12.44], DNF(42.47)[17.00], *27.97[10.52]*, DNF(38.94)[15.26], *37.57[13.12]*, DNF(39.09)[17.14]


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2013)

Week 33

3x3 BLD: *1:07.36*
Accuracy: 7/20

DNF(1:22.11), DNF(1:18.22), DNF(1:06.15), 1:32.39, DNF(1:20.06), *1:11.45*, DNF(1:07.93), 1:27.68, DNF(1:07.21), *1:11.17*, DNF(59.66), DNF(1:26.66), DNF(1:09.45), *1:05.22*, DNF(1:10.03), *1:01.78*, *1:07.18*, DNF(1:11.65), DNF(1:03.67), DNF(41.10)



MBLD: 12/14 in 54:42 = 10


----------



## Maskow (Aug 15, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 23.88



Spoiler



*Accuracy: *16/20
*Best avg5:* 26.41
*
Session mean:* 27.13
*solve time avg:* 7.94
*memo time avg:* 19.18

*1. 25.92 (7.93)*
2. DNF
*3. 22.37 (8.21)*
4. 27.21 (7.54)
5. 27.31 (7.68)
6. 27.92 (8.18)
7. 29.98 (8.22)
8. DNF
9. 27.15 (7.62)
10. 30.03 (7.71)
11. 31.51 (8.63)
12. 28.63 (7.31)
13. DNF
*14. 23.15 (7.52)*
15. 29.67 (8.49)
*16. 23.93 (8.30)*
17. DNF
18. 26.51 (8.06)
19. 28.71 (8.03)
*20. 24.02 (7.64)*


*
3x3x3 MBLD:*


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 18, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 1:32.95 * acc: 13/20
1:55.86, 2:00.09, *1:18.71*, DNF(1:46.88), DNF(1:58.91), *1:35.90*, *1:38.94*, DNF(2:11.24), 1:51.73, *1:49.44*, DNF(2:40.29), 2:03.14, DNF(2:59.47), 2:41.62, 2:00.89, DNF(2:52.13), 2:00.59, 1:54.27, *1:21.76*, DNF(1:40.46)

*4x4 BLD: 10:37.61* acc: 2/2
*12:38.20* (phone call on memo ), *8:37.02* (pb )


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2013)

4BLD: 5:12.07
Accuracy: 4/8
Times: DNF(5:39.76), DNF(5:58.38), 5:53.25, 5:26.33, 5:32.33, DNF(2:06.32), 4:57.81, DNF(4:53.69)
Comments: First ever mo3 and average of 5 I'm pretty sure!


----------



## LK (Aug 18, 2013)

4BLD: 6:28.12 (3/5)
*6:28.48[3:05.05]*, 6:40.86[2:40.84], *6:27.75[3:05.69]*, DNF(6:42.81)[3:13.81], DNF(6:28.92)[2:55.87]

5BLD: 12:59.07 (2/2)
15:44.97[7:42.72], *12:59.07[4:17.81]*


----------



## mycube (Aug 18, 2013)

Multi-BLD: 6/8 in 51:04.21
5x5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS


----------



## Martial (Aug 20, 2013)

*3BLD*
DNF(32.03), DNF(37.29), *42.30*, *38.13*, DNF(49.62), 42.63, 53.08, 56.63, DNF(45.93), 44.23, 45.06, DNF(50.31), DNF(41.41), *35.09*, 42.88, *35.40*, 42.74, DNF(48.18), DNF(43.78), *41.72*

=> *38.53*
12/20
session mean: 43.32

Lack of training


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2013)

*3x3 BLD = 1:18.19* (12/20)


Spoiler



01:47.93	52	1
01:50.92	43	0
01:08.09	24	2
01:08.00	28	0
01:24.09	35	0
01:28.87	39	0
01:41.96	45	0
02:19.89	40	0
01:16.06	27	0
01:50.10	54	0
02:34.54	62	5
02:12.52	66	1
02:17.21	63	0
01:13.93	30	0
01:45.03	41	1
01:38.50	51	1
02:05.50	44	1
01:31.17	35	0
01:52.54	52	0
01:23.86	37	1


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2013)

*Results week 33*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 23.88 Maskow 
 35.53 porkynator 
 38.44 vd 
 38.53 Martial 
 1:07.36 Mikel 
 1:18.19 MatsBergsten
 1:32.95 Sakoleg
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:12.07 Riley 
 6:28.12 LK
 10:37.61 Sakoleg
 DNF vd
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 12:59.07 LK
 13:07.49 vd
 DNF mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

 12/14 = 10 (54:42) Mikel 
 6/8 = 4 (51:04) mycube 



*Scrambles for week 34*
Post solves before Tuesday 27 August 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. U' R' F2 R' F' R U2 R' F U2 R F 
2. R' U R' F2 R F2 R F' U' R' U2 F2 
3. R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U F U2 R2 
4. R' U R F' U2 R U2 R' U F U' 
5. F U' F' U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R U 
6. U2 F2 R U' F2 R' U' F R U2 F2 R' 
7. U' R' U F U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' F 
8. F2 R2 U2 F R' U' F U F R U R 
9. U2 R' F U2 R U R2 U2 R' F R' U' 
10. U' R2 F' R2 U F2 R U' F R U2 
11. R U2 F' U F2 U' F' R F' R F' 
12. R U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 F' 
13. R2 F2 R' U' F R U' F R F' 
14. F2 U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 
15. R' F' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 
16. R U' R2 F2 U R' F' U R F2 R2 U' 
17. F U' F2 R' U' F R U' R2 F2 U R' 
18. U F2 R F' R' F U R2 U F' 
19. R' U' F U R2 U' R U' F2 R2 F2 
20. F' U2 F R2 F U F R' U2 R 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D' R U D' B' U F' D U' B' D L' U L2 U' D F B2 R' L2 
2. B D2 B' F' U D2 F2 B2 L' F B2 R2 B F' U R2 D B' D2 L 
3. B2 U F' R2 U2 D' F' R' L2 D2 U' F' U2 D' L F' D L2 D F 
4. D2 U F D' F2 D F D' R' L D U' B' L R2 B R L' U F' B 
5. D U2 B' U2 D B2 R B D2 R L2 U D' B' U' L F R' F B' L' 
6. L R F B R' F R' B2 U F R2 U' F' L2 R' B' U2 B' R2 U' 
7. L2 F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L B' F' U R' L' D L2 U B D2 L2 B 
8. L' R' F2 L2 D B' D L' F' L2 R2 D' R2 F B U2 R2 L D' B2 L' 
9. F B' L D' U L' R' D' F' U2 R2 B' D F2 B D' B' R2 B' L 
10. R' F D2 B2 U B U R B L' F B2 D2 L R' D U2 L B' D L R 
11. F2 L F2 L U R2 L F' B2 D U B2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 
12. D2 F R' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 L R' U' D2 L U2 B U' B2 D U2 B' U' R' 
13. B R2 B R2 U2 D2 F R' L F U F' D F' L R2 U2 R2 U B' 
14. R F' U R' D R' B2 L F2 U2 B' U' B2 L U2 F U2 R F2 R' 
15. L D' U2 L' R F2 B2 L' D2 B D B U F' D2 B' U' L2 B2 F' L 
16. R2 L' B' F' L2 U F2 L' R D F2 R L2 U2 B R2 B' F' D' L' D' 
17. F' U' B' R F2 D L U B' R' F' U' D' B' U' D2 R' D' F B2 
18. B2 F' L F2 B R F' D2 R2 B D L2 B R2 F' U2 F B' R2 L B2 
19. L' R2 B' L2 B' F2 D L U F2 U' R U' B L' B2 D' U R' U' L2 
20. F L2 R F B' D2 L2 F2 B' D B F R2 U' D' F2 U2 R D L 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Fw' L Bw Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L' Bw' Uw2 D R2 Fw' R B D2 B' Lw Dw R' Fw2 Lw' Bw' F L2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Lw2 D2 Fw D2 Bw Lw2 R' 
2. Dw2 Bw R Bw2 U2 L Fw' Lw' F Uw R B' F' L2 F2 Bw U2 D2 Rw2 U2 D' L' B2 F2 U Rw2 U Fw' Uw Fw B2 R B' D L D2 Lw' Bw' 
3. B' Uw2 L B D' U' Bw2 D2 Rw' U' D' Bw' F R' Bw' F2 Uw F2 B2 Lw' U' B' D2 L D2 R2 Dw' Fw2 R2 Uw' D2 Bw D2 Bw' F' Lw D L' B F' 
4. F Dw' Rw' B2 F' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' B2 R' Uw2 Lw R Fw2 D' B2 R' Bw2 Dw' Fw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 L' U R U' D2 Fw' R' Uw2 L' U Fw B' D' Bw2 D' R' 
5. R' L' U F Lw' Dw2 B Uw R' L Bw F2 R' L2 Uw Rw2 D Bw Dw U2 Rw2 Dw Lw D2 R Dw' R2 Dw R' U' Rw2 F2 B U' L' Fw Uw Bw' 
6. Dw F' Dw2 U' B L2 U' Bw2 L Bw2 Uw' F' B2 U' Dw B F' Lw Bw2 D F2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Lw Fw B Lw D2 Fw Dw' L R Dw' U R Fw 
7. B2 F' R2 L' Bw' Uw' R' Bw' L D2 U Lw' Dw' Lw2 B' F2 Rw L' D Rw Uw' Lw2 R' D2 Uw2 Bw' F Rw' Dw2 L Dw' Fw' Dw R L' Uw' R L 
8. Uw2 L2 R2 D2 Lw2 U D2 F' Bw2 R2 B' R2 B' R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw' L' Uw' Bw2 F' Rw2 Bw' F2 Dw' L' D' B Uw Fw Lw F2 D' Rw D' F' B2 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. B Uw2 R Bw' Dw' F2 Bw Rw2 Dw L Uw' F2 L2 B2 Dw2 L D' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' L2 Dw L' Bw2 L' F' Bw U' B Uw' Rw2 D2 F Uw Dw2 Lw Rw' D L Dw2 L2 B2 Lw D' F' Bw2 U2 R B' D' F Lw D' F D' R2 F L' 
2. R' L D Bw2 Rw' F' B' R Fw' D Fw2 U Lw Fw R2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw Lw' D B Dw2 R2 L' F' Lw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw' Lw' D B' F' Uw2 D' Rw2 Bw2 L Rw' Dw2 L F' Uw F2 B R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw Uw 
3. L2 D2 F' B2 R Fw' Rw' L2 U D2 F B2 Dw2 B Dw' L2 U' Rw F2 Lw B' Uw' Fw B U' Fw' Bw' Rw Dw2 B' D B Fw R Lw' Dw F' L' F' Rw2 B2 Dw Lw2 U Lw' U' B2 R' U Rw2 B' Rw Lw Fw R U' B2 L' B' 
4. Fw' Dw Lw' Bw Rw' Bw2 F' Lw R U' Bw F Dw Lw R Dw' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 U2 Rw F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw Dw' F' R Fw' Uw L2 R Dw2 B2 Lw2 U R2 U2 D Fw B U2 D' B2 Fw' D2 Bw' Rw D2 R2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. L B' D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' L U D' L' F' L F R2 L 
2. F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F' R2 U' L' D2 F2 D' F' D' F' U' L' B2 L2 
3. B' R' U L' U' R F' L U2 R2 F' L B R2 F D2 B' D R' U' L' 
4. F' R' F2 U' L D' B' F U2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 D B F D' L2 B' 
5. B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F' B' U2 B R' D' R' U R B R L F' U' L B' U' 
6. B2 F D2 F' U F B2 R2 U2 F' U F B' D F2 L' B R F' U2 L' D' 
7. D2 L B U' B2 R2 D B' F R L D2 L F2 B U2 B' F U2 R2 
8. L2 D L2 R' B F' L2 R2 F2 D2 B L' B' L D' U' R' L D2 L2 F2 
9. B2 U' D B2 D R2 D F' R2 F' R' B' D' F' D R' U' D' R2 F2 
10. L2 F R' U2 D F2 D2 U' L B2 R B2 L' B2 D B2 U D2 R2 B R2 F2 
11. D' F' L' R2 F U L' D2 F D2 R U' R L2 B R' U F R2 F L2 
12. U' B' R B R' L' F B' R L' D' L R D2 R' U2 D2 R' B' U' 
13. L B U' F R' L2 B2 L2 B' L' R2 B' L U D F L' D U L' 
14. L U R2 B' F R' B F D F2 D' U2 F' B' U2 L U' F' U B' 
15. U' L U B' D B D F B' L' B U F U D2 B D2 U' F R' L2 U' 
16. F' D2 U2 L' F2 D' F' U' B' D U L2 R' D2 B R' D2 F2 B D B2 
17. D' L R' D' R2 D F R' F' U' F2 D2 F2 B U B D' R2 F B' L F' 
18. R' L U D' F' U2 R2 U F B L2 F2 L U L' B F U2 D' B F' D' 
19. B L2 D2 B' F2 D R' B U' L2 B U' R' B' L R' F D L2 U D2 L 
20. L' R2 B U R' F' R' U' R L' D2 L B F L2 B' L F' L2 D2 
21. D B' F' U2 R' L' F B D' U R D F2 R F2 L U R' D2 U2 
22. L' B' F2 U B' L' U L2 D2 B2 R' B D2 L D2 U' B' U' D L2 D 
23. R2 F2 B R' F' U' D L2 B U R' D' L D' L2 D2 F' U L B D 
24. R F R' D' R2 D' U' B2 U B R2 U2 D R B' L' R2 D U' R2 L 
25. F U2 B' L R' B' L R' B R L2 B2 L F L' U2 L R F R 
26. F' L B2 L' B' R' U2 L R' U D2 B' U' B2 D' R2 B' U' R' D2 U' 
27. F' D B2 U' D' B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R' L D F U F' L2 D U' B2 L 
28. B2 L U F2 L2 U' R D2 F2 R2 B U2 F' R' B2 D2 F L2 F' L' B' 
29. B2 L F' L R' U D2 B L2 B' R' L' F' R U2 R B2 F D R' 
30. R' L F R L2 D B2 D2 F' R L' F2 L' F U L2 U' F' L' D' 
31. B L B2 F2 L2 D' F L' D' L2 D' L2 B L' F B L2 D2 L R2 U2 R 
32. B' R2 F2 L R' U2 D' B U' B2 D U B2 R' L' D' R' U D' R' D' 
33. B' L2 F B' D L R2 F' L' U' D B R L2 F D2 U R' U2 F U 
34. L2 D R' F2 U' F R2 U D' B D R' B L2 R' B F' U L2 F2 
35. F2 D B2 U D2 L D2 F U' R F' R U L2 D' U F2 R' U' D L2 D2 
36. B2 D' B' F2 L' D2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 L B2 D' U' L U2 L' U' F2 B2 
37. F2 U2 B' U L' D R' U' D2 L2 R F' R' L F U L D' F2 U2 D' 
38. F2 U2 D' F D R2 B' F L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' F L U' B' R' D B 
39. F' U2 L' B2 R' L F2 B2 R U B' R D' F' R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' 
40. B' F' U' L B' U F' B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' U R B2 D2 L2 
41. B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F' L2 B2 U L2 B R B F2 L2 B' L' U 
42. L2 F2 L' U F U' L' B' U2 B' R' F L' D' F' R' U2 L2 F R B L' 
43. R B U2 F L' D' R2 U2 L B U R U L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L D 
44. D F L2 B U' F' L D' R' U' L U' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 B' L D 
45. B2 R' B2 D B2 R' L2 U' F' L R2 U' D2 F U' B' R2 L U R' 
46. B U L B2 R2 L D' F' R D' F R' F' R D L2 R B' F R' 
47. F R2 D' F2 U R B' L2 U R F B2 D2 L U F' L2 F D U B 
48. F' L' U' R B' R' D2 F B' L' U2 D' F' U D' L2 R' D L2 R' 
49. F B' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 B F D R' L D L2 R' D' U' F' L R' D 
50. B2 F' U' F2 B L D2 B D' R2 D L D2 F B' R' D2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 21, 2013)

Week 34
3BLD
I only did enough to get a best ao5, I will try to do more later this week to increase my score.
Best ao5: 3:20.28
1. 2:54.22
2. 3:09.03
3. 3:14.41
4. 4:07.04 (horrible memo)
5. DNF
6. 3:37.05
7. L2 F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L B' F' U R' L' D L2 U B D2 L2 B
8. L' R' F2 L2 D B' D L' F' L2 R2 D' R2 F B U2 R2 L D' B2 L'
9. F B' L D' U L' R' D' F' U2 R2 B' D F2 B D' B' R2 B' L 
10. R' F D2 B2 U B U R B L' F B2 D2 L R' D U2 L B' D L R 
11. F2 L F2 L U R2 L F' B2 D U B2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2
12. D2 F R' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 L R' U' D2 L U2 B U' B2 D U2 B' U' R' 
13. B R2 B R2 U2 D2 F R' L F U F' D F' L R2 U2 R2 U B' 
14. R F' U R' D R' B2 L F2 U2 B' U' B2 L U2 F U2 R F2 R' 
15. L D' U2 L' R F2 B2 L' D2 B D B U F' D2 B' U' L2 B2 F' L
16. R2 L' B' F' L2 U F2 L' R D F2 R L2 U2 B R2 B' F' D' L' D' 
17. F' U' B' R F2 D L U B' R' F' U' D' B' U' D2 R' D' F B2 
18. B2 F' L F2 B R F' D2 R2 B D L2 B R2 F' U2 F B' R2 L B2 
19. L' R2 B' L2 B' F2 D L U F2 U' R U' B L' B2 D' U R' U' L2
20. F L2 R F B' D2 L2 F2 B' D B F R2 U' D' F2 U2 R D L


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2013)

3BLD: (DNF(1:19.73)), *(1:26.80)*, *1:37.05*, DNF(1:41.95), *1:42.05*, *1:56.73*, DNF(1:22.92), DNF(1:39.49), DNF(1:24.83), DNF(2:33.19), *2:03.15* =>1:45.15
5/11 My accuracy is poo.
So many DNFs faster than my PB


----------



## Mikel (Aug 22, 2013)

Week 34

Multi BLD: 9/17 in 54:00 = 1 point(s)

I think 17 is a little too much...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 22, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Week 34
> 
> Multi BLD: 9/17 in 54:00 = 1 point(s)
> 
> I think 17 is a little too much...



I have faith in you...


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 22, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 1:51.54* acc: 10/20
DNF(2:51.59), DNF(1:27.98), DNF(2:13.96), 2:23.74, 2:06.34, DNF(2:33.61), DNF(1:38.67), *2:03.33*, *1:38.23*, 2:12.82, DNF(1:57.10), 2:42.49, *1:52.63*, 2:06.37, DNF(1:56.49), DNF(1:57.26), DNF(1:50.69), *1:58.13*, DNF(2:00.41), *1:45.39*
wow, so bad...


----------



## mycube (Aug 23, 2013)

3BLD: ongoing.. 9/15
1:42.96 1:34.62 DNF DNF 1:56.67 1:42.01 1:26.31 1:46.80 1:36.14 DNF DNF DNF 1:32.16 DNF 1:47.54
later more
5BLD: 26:09.58
DNF, DNF, DNF, 26:09.58
my first success after ~20 DNFS!
Multi: 6/8 in 46:38.49


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:31.90* (11/20) really bad


Spoiler



01:56.10	60	0
01:16.37	31	0
01:46.90	40	1
01:38.28	45	0
01:48.10	40	0
01:49.56	48	0
01:16.90	28	1
02:58.76	36	0
01:23.01	29	2
01:39.06	38	0
02:17.07	73	1
02:18.20	64	1
01:50.00	41	0
01:51.82	49	0
01:40.15	52.28	0
01:49.65	51	5
01:47.10	44	1
02:14.14	49	1
01:25.62	33	0
01:30.82	35	2


*4x4BLD = 6:48.65* (3/4)
7:38.28, DNF (7:40), *6:47.10, 6:50.20*


*5x5BLD = 15:43.76* (1/1)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2013)

*Results week 34*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 1:31.90 MatsBergsten
 1:34.25 mycube 
 1:45.15 Tao Yu 
 1:51.54 Sakoleg
 3:20.28 MaikeruKonare
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)

 6:48.65 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 15:43.76 MatsBergsten
 26:09.58 mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

 6/8 = 4 (46:38) mycube 
 9/17 = 1 (54:00) Mikel 



*Scrambles for week 35*
Post solves before Tuesday 3 September 24:00 UTC

* 2x2 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. F' R F R2 F U2 R F U' F2 R2 F 
2. F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U2 F U2 R' 
3. U' F' R U2 R' F2 U F2 R F2 U2 R' 
4. U F' R' U' F R2 U2 R F2 R' 
5. F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 
6. F' U' R' U F2 U R' F2 R' U' 
7. F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U F' U' R2 F2 
8. F' U F' R2 F U2 R2 U' R U F2 
9. F U2 F R F R2 F' R U' R2 
10. F U' F2 R2 F U' F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 
11. F2 U R' F' R' F R' F2 R U2 
12. F R' U F2 U R2 U F2 U' R' U2 R' 
13. R2 U F' U' R U' F2 R' F' R U' 
14. F2 U F R' F' U2 R U R U F' U' 
15. U' F2 R U' F2 R' F' U' R2 U2 
16. F2 R' F U F R' F R2 U' R' 
17. R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U R' U' F' 
18. F2 U F' R' F R F2 R2 F2 U2 R U 
19. F U2 F' U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U R U' 
20. U' F2 U' R' F U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 


* 3x3 BLD* Mean of best five solves 

1. D B D' R U B' R L U2 L' B' F' U2 B R' U B2 F' R D 
2. F R2 U2 D2 L' R' F U' R2 F' D R' L' D R' D2 R L2 F' U' R2 
3. R2 B' U2 B R U' F2 U' D B L2 B D2 B' U2 L' F' D R2 F2 L R 
4. L R' U' L' R' U2 F L' D R' F' R' D R' L' U2 B2 F D' R' F U 
5. B' D R2 F' B' R2 D2 B L' B2 U D2 L F2 B L B D2 L' U 
6. R' D2 B2 R B U2 D' R' D L2 D2 B' F' D' B F' R2 F2 B2 U2 L' 
7. L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B' U2 R' L2 D R' 
8. R' L' B F' U' F2 R U2 R F2 R2 L B' D L' F2 B2 U D2 B' 
9. D2 U' L U R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' U F' L2 B F2 L2 R2 U L R U F 
10. L' R D2 L' U2 B F' R2 U' L B2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 B' R' F' D U' L 
11. R' L F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 D' R' F R2 U' L2 R2 B R2 U2 L U2 B 
12. R D2 F' L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D L' D' B2 F2 U' F D' F L2 U' B' 
13. B2 D2 F' D U2 F2 R U2 B R' F2 L2 R U2 F' R D' R2 D' B F2 R2 
14. F B2 D2 R' D' F D2 R B2 L2 D2 B' L R2 D' L2 F' U' B F' L' U2 
15. F' R' F' R' B2 F' D2 R' L' B' U R' U L B2 D2 F' L2 U' F D 
16. L2 D2 F2 L D2 F U L2 D' L2 B U2 B2 L2 D L' R2 F' R F2 B2 
17. D' U B' D R2 D' U2 F' D R2 U' B2 L' F' B L D' F' R2 F U' B2 
18. D B F R B2 L U2 B D U' B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R' F2 R' B L B 
19. F' R F2 U R2 D2 F L F L F2 B' D2 F' R' B' F' R2 D F2 D L2 
20. B F2 L' F' U' D F' B R' F L2 F' B2 D2 U2 F U D R' U' B' D 


* 4x4 BLD* Mean of best two solves 

1. Rw Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw' B Uw R2 Dw Bw' Uw2 D2 B D' U2 L' Dw2 L2 U2 Lw' Fw L2 F L' Fw U Lw' R2 D2 U2 Fw L B' D R L' B 
2. Dw' Fw' R' L Fw L' B2 Dw' U' Lw Uw2 F' L2 R' Dw F' B' L2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw F D' R Fw' U2 L2 R' Uw' D' B U Fw B L' U' 
3. Fw' B2 L B L2 Rw2 Bw' L' U Bw D Rw2 Bw2 F2 R' D' Lw2 R' D2 L2 U2 D' F' D2 L Dw2 Rw U2 L R2 D2 L D' Uw R' B2 Uw' D' Rw2 Bw 
4. R B' U2 D' Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw' F2 U2 Rw' Uw F Uw' B' Lw' Uw2 B2 D2 L2 D Lw' F U Rw2 Bw L2 Bw L2 D2 R' L' Uw R2 U2 Lw2 
5. Uw2 R' L' Bw2 Dw F Uw2 Fw2 L U D' B2 Fw' L Fw' Lw2 R' Dw' B' Uw2 D' Lw B2 L Dw2 U2 Lw R Uw2 D R2 L' Bw' U' Bw Dw2 Bw' L' 
6. Bw2 Rw F' B' U2 D2 Fw D2 U F Rw L' Uw2 Rw' Dw U' R' U Dw2 Fw B' Lw B' F L2 D' R' U' B L Rw B' D' Fw L Dw' Fw2 R2 L2 
7. Dw2 Fw R' L U R Bw' L U2 D2 F2 Lw' Uw B' Dw' R' B2 D2 F2 Lw2 D' R2 Dw2 Bw2 F R' Uw2 Bw2 D Lw2 Fw Rw' Bw' R' Bw Rw Uw' L' D 
8. U2 Lw U2 L B2 Dw' B' F R2 B2 Lw' R Dw2 Lw B Dw B' F2 L Dw2 Bw' F Lw2 F' B Uw D2 F' L Uw2 B2 Rw' F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' R2 Fw2 Dw R 


* 5x5 BLD* Best solve 

1. D Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U L Fw B Uw' F' L2 Rw' Bw Lw' Dw U' Bw' D F2 L' D2 B2 Fw' D B U2 Lw B D2 Bw Lw2 D' F2 Bw' D2 F2 Dw2 L Uw' Bw2 U2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Uw' R' Lw2 D B2 Uw' B' D Bw U2 F' D2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 
2. F B' Uw2 F' D2 F2 Rw B F L R' D Rw2 Fw' Bw' Dw Fw U2 R2 L' B D Bw' Dw2 Fw L U' Bw U D' Fw U Fw D2 Lw' Uw' B' F Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 F R' Bw L2 Fw' U L2 Dw' B U2 R2 B' Uw D2 Bw U' L' 
3. Lw Uw2 F U2 Bw' F2 Uw Fw Rw2 Lw2 U' R2 D2 Rw' U Bw D' Bw2 U' D' R2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Uw2 L2 Fw' U R L2 U' R2 Fw' Dw R' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw B2 F Lw' Rw' Bw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 R2 D2 Rw U' L' Uw2 R' D Fw Lw' Fw2 L' 
4. Uw' Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 B R Dw' F Rw' Fw' U2 R' Lw' Uw Lw2 Bw2 L' D2 Fw' U2 D Rw2 Bw Rw' B U' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' Dw L B' L Rw U2 Bw' L Uw2 L' F' R Dw' Uw' F B2 Lw2 D2 Uw B' R2 Fw L' F R D' Lw 


* Multi BLD* One attempt 

1. R2 B2 L' R D R2 B' L' U2 D L2 R D' U2 L' R2 B U F2 U2 
2. L' R' U F' D R U2 B' R' L U' R L2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B U 
3. U2 F U D' L' F2 L2 U' B U R F U' R D2 B2 D B2 F R' U' 
4. L2 F2 L' B' D U F2 R' U B2 D2 U R B' R' U R' D U' L2 U 
5. R' F' L' U' B' L' D' R L2 U2 B F2 L' B' L D U2 F B2 U L' 
6. F2 R L' B2 L' F' B2 U B2 F L' B' F U F2 U2 D' F' B D 
7. R' D F' B L F D B2 L' U R' F2 B' L B' D2 U2 F D' R' 
8. D B2 R2 B2 U' F U2 B' L2 F' R' U2 L R2 B' D' R' D' R' F' D' 
9. F U2 L R' U2 B' F L' R2 D' U2 F2 B U2 D' L R2 F' D2 B2 
10. U' D F' U2 F2 B D' F2 U F' L' R2 D' U R L2 B2 D F2 L2 
11. B2 L' U2 B2 F L' U B' R2 F D' U L2 U2 B' U' B' L R2 D2 F B2 
12. R2 U2 F D' B2 U2 L U R2 D2 F L2 R B' D R' F' L2 D' R D2 F2 
13. F2 D' U2 F2 L' U2 R B U D F L F U2 R L F2 L D' L D' R2 
14. B2 F2 L' U B2 U' L' D' B2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 D L2 B' F' R2 B' 
15. U2 L2 F R2 L D' R' F L2 B' F' D' B' U F2 D2 U' F B U L' 
16. F2 L' D2 U L B2 F' R L2 F2 R' L' D2 U2 R' D' U2 B2 L' R' U2 L' 
17. D F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L F B' D R' B' F' U F2 L' D' R' B L R2 B 
18. F U2 L2 R2 B' F U2 D F' L' B2 U L D2 F2 B R2 D2 B F L D' 
19. R2 D F R' F' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R F' B' U' L B' U D' 
20. B R U D2 B D' B U' F B L U' R' F R' F' U2 R' L B' R B' 
21. U D' R' F' B' U B2 D' F2 D2 F B' R2 L2 B2 F' D U' L2 U L 
22. U2 R' B D B2 U' B' R' U' D F' R' D R D2 L F2 R2 U' R' 
23. F2 D F' U2 L D2 F' R' D' R F R2 U L' F U2 L' D B' L' R2 
24. D' L' U' D L' D2 B' D' L R' F2 D' L' R' D U' F' U R L' D L 
25. U B F U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B' U' F2 B' L D2 B L' R' B2 R2 D2 U' 
26. D F L D R' F R D F2 B' U' B' U2 B' U2 F R' L2 U' F U' B2 
27. R D' U' L2 D' R' F2 D L2 B2 L U2 R D' F U L R2 B2 L' D' U2 
28. L U R' L U F D' R' L F2 L R' U2 B U2 L F' R2 D' U' 
29. F L2 D2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L U F' L D2 B F' R2 L2 D' B L' R' 
30. B2 D' F2 B2 R' D L' D R2 D' B2 D2 B' L R2 F2 B U' R2 D' L2 F 
31. R2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 D F R2 U' L R' U2 B L2 D' U' R2 U' L' D2 L 
32. L2 U2 R2 L2 U B D2 F' B2 R' F' D2 R' U' L2 R' B' L' U D2 
33. L' R' D R2 B2 R2 F D' B U' F2 L' B2 D' L' F2 L' F' R2 D R D 
34. L2 F' D U R F2 B L R F U' F2 R L D L F' L2 R' D' 
35. D2 L' F B2 D' R' D B' U D B F2 D2 R U2 R F' B' R2 B2 
36. R L2 U2 R2 L U' B2 D2 F' U D' F2 R U F' U L B2 U B' F2 
37. B2 R' F' R U L B' R' D F2 D L' F D' U2 F R F2 R2 U 
38. R B L2 F2 L2 R F' D' F' B' R U' B' U2 B2 F L' U' F2 U' R B2 
39. F2 L' D2 L2 U' B2 F D2 B2 U' D' R U2 B2 D2 L D' L' U' R' 
40. B U R' B2 D F' L' F R' U R D' L' F B2 D U L D2 L' U2 
41. U F' R2 F2 R D2 R' U2 D R' B F' D' F' L' R U2 F D2 F' B U 
42. U' F U F' D B L D2 F2 U2 L' B' L' F' U' R2 F R B F L' 
43. F B' L' F B' R D2 B U D' L2 F' D2 R' L U B F2 U D2 R' D 
44. U2 L D U L2 B2 L D2 F U B2 L D2 F D U R B R2 L2 F 
45. B' R2 L' B' L2 U' R F R L2 U L2 B' D L' B D' R' L' F' U R2 
46. D B2 F D2 F U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F L' R' B2 U L F2 U 
47. L2 D L2 R B F D L2 U' D2 B' F' R' F D' F B D F L2 F L' 
48. B D' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 B D F L U2 F R2 D' R F2 L2 D F2 L 
49. B2 D' B' U' F' L' U2 R2 D' B' D' U' F D' B' F' D' U2 R2 U 
50. U D' B R' D' L B' U2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F U R' B' R B' L2 D


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2013)

WEEK 35

*3x3 BLD: 1:00.80*, acc: 10/20
DNF(1:27.86), 1:25.24, 58.65, DNF(1:06.48), 1:57.03, DNF(1:05.57), 1:31.25, 1:16.83, DNF(2:02.41), DNF(1:26.91), DNF(1:14.28), 52.53, 1:03.11, 1:07.04, DNF(1:07.11), DNF, 1:25.07, 1:02.70, DNF(1:06.71), DNF(2:08.36)

*4x4 BLD: 4:04.46*, acc: 3/8
3:34.89, DNF(6:22.74)[lost the orientation], DNF(3:33.78), DNF(5:15.40), 5:33.98, DNF(3:16.15), DNF(3:30.12), 4:34.03

*5x5 BLD: 7:40.82*, acc: 1/4
DNF, DNF, 7:40.82[3:27], DNF


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 31, 2013)

*3x3 BLD: 1:39.77* acc: 10/20 
DNF(1:47.01), DNF(1:33.91), *1:23.38*, 2:01.02, DNF(1:46.20), 1:57.43, *1:53.93*, DNF(2:05.90), *1:30.75*, 2:00.86, *1:51.24*, DNF(1:58.14), DNF(2:11.79), *1:39.56*, DNF(1:50.78), 2:11.91, DNF(1:14.89), DNF(2:16.30), 2:02.76, DNF(2:18.53)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2013)

*3x3BLD = 1:38.94* (9/20) bad accuracy and worse times, 


Spoiler



01:56.11	44	0
01:29.15	43	1
01:11.22	25	3
01:26.69	29	0
02:30.09	50	1
01:23.34	24	1
01:48.06	53	0
01:45.64	44	0
01:37.68	45	1
02:05.17	41	5
01:33.43	42	3
01:45.92	46	1
02:12.78	46	2
03:37.82	164	0
01:54.95	69	0
01:50.90	32	2
01:52.35	38	1
01:56.42	58	0
01:42.68	54	0
01:31.65	35	0


*4x4BLD = 7:50.97 * (2/4)
dnf 7:23 (3x), dnf 6:28) forgot parity, 8:35.56 (slow memo), 7:06.37

*5x5BLD = DNF* (0/2)
dnf 12:49 5+, dnf, 13:21 2+ 3e


----------



## andi25 (Sep 2, 2013)

Multi-BLD: 6/10 in 57:43.47[40:14.96]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2013)

*Results week 35*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(0)


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(3)

 1:00.80 Roman
 1:38.94 MatsBergsten
 1:39.77 Sakoleg
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 4:04.46 Roman
 7:50.97 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:40.82 Roman
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

 6/10 = 2 (57:43) andi25


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2013)

It seems to me that interest in this comp has dwindled so much that I take a pause now.
All five bld events exists in the weekly comp, be sure to compete there to begin with.

Anyone with fresh or funny ideas to renew this comp may take over.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2014)

3BLD: mean of 5 best

1) U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F' R' U' F' U B' D U L2 B
2) D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' L D' U' B L2 R2 D F' R U' F
3) B2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 B' L2 R' D' F2 R D L F'
4) L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' U B' D' B' U R2 B' F'
5) L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 L U2 R D' B U F D B
6) U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B' L B F L R U' F2 D' B R2
7) D F' D' R' F2 D' B' U2 F2 L U' B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D B2
8) B' L2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B R F D2 R' U' F' R' B U' F'
9) D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U R' D U L B2 F D' F' R2
10) U2 B2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F2 L' B L' F2 D R U' L' D2 R
11) F2 R2 B' U' F' B2 R2 L F B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U
12) F R2 B L2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B R' D' U2 B' R2 B L' U F2 L
13) B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L U' L' R' U L2 B F' R U B'
14) B2 R2 U' F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' U' L' R2 B' D R B2 L2 U' F'
15) L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' B L2 B D U B2 R F' U'
16) L2 D' L' B U L' B R2 L D R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2
17) U' L' B' R2 L' B2 U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U D2 R2 D' B2
18) U' F R2 B' L F2 R U2 B L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2
19) R' L B U2 L F D2 B2 U' L' B' U2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2
20) D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 L D B' U' L' B2


----------



## sneze2r (Apr 21, 2014)

mo5 best: 28.80


Spoiler



*26.36*, DNF, 32.01, 33.22, 33.07, *29.07*, *32.00*, DNF, 32.84, *32.00*, DNF, DNF, 44.74, 35.50, DNF, *24.59*, DNF, 33.67, DNF, 33.04

first 3bld for a long time


----------



## qaz (Apr 21, 2014)

*1:02.35*, 1:19.57, DNF, *57.19*, DNF
DNF, *1:00.17*, DNF, 1:18.04, 1:04.82
DNF, DNF, 1:29.93, 1:03.44, DNF
*44.29*, DNF, *45.76*, DNF, DNF

mean = 53.95

slow and lots of stupid mistakes (#19 was a 53 off by M2)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2014)

*Mats B: 1:27.34* (11/20)
Soo bad!


Spoiler



time/memo/0=ok
*01:34.08	32	0
01:31.04	35	0
*01:53.82	64	1
*01:34.26	45	0*
01:42.55	30	0
01:27.50	33	3
01:47.80	54	0
*01:20.32	21	0*
02:22.43	36	0
01:46.08	52	0
02:57.08	48	1
02:04.98	62	1
01:54.48	49	5
02:19.77	41	5
01:40.39	48	0
01:02.02	29	1
01:58.40	52	1
*01:17.01	30	0*
01:54.27	37	1
01:47.49	47	0


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2014)

Mean of best 5: 30.27
50.79, *31.82*, 1:11.56, 33.99, 48.68, *32.96*, DNF(1:00.69), DNF(1:12.45), DNF(41.33), DNF(30.29), 52.15, 49.47, DNF(45.96), *29.45*, 34.88, *31.62*, 34.12, *25.52*, 51.45, DNF(47.35)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2014)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:14.60*
Accuracy: 15/20
DNF [1:39.77, 5E], 1:50.34, 1:41.60, 1:48.26, *1:15.95*, 1:55.32, *1:22.75*, 1:22.96, DNF [1:41.62, 4E], DNF [1:23.40, 4E 3C M2], 1:37.45, 1:33.94, DNF [1:34.42, 3C], 1:23.40, 1:30.55, *1:06.05*, 1:58.28, *1:07.56*, DNF [1:47.58, 4C 4E], *1:20.70*
Comment: I know this is an old round, but I needed some practice - it's been ages since I've done a big bunch of solves, and Michigan 2014 is this weekend. Not bad considering my lack of practice.

* generic key for mistakes - C: corners, E: edges or central edges, W: wings, X: X centers, +: + centers, i: inner, m: middle, o: outer, O: obliques, M: m-slice move


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

Results:

1. sneze2r - 28.80
2. Riley - 30.27
3. qaz - 53.95
4. Mike Hughey - 1:14.69
5. MatsBergsten - 1:27.34


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

3x3 BLD (mean of best 5 again):

1) B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 R B' F2 L' D' B D U' L2 F
2) U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' L U F' L2 B U' F' L' B'
3) B2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B L' B' F R' D' B U
4) F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B R2 U L' B' D2 F' U B2 R
5) R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U2 R F L' U2 B' D' L R B2 U
6) L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F R F L F R' F R2 U' B2
7) F2 R B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L B2 R B2 U R2 B' L B2 F2 R2 D' F' R2
8) U' R F' L' D' L' B2 D2 B D2 L U2 L B2 L' U2 D2 F2 R'
9) F' U L D F' B L2 D F B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2
10) L2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F U' R D B' L U L2 F' U'
11) F2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R B L2 U' R' D' B2 D' L' F' L
12) U2 L' D2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L R' F' R D' R B' U' R F' L2 D
13) D' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U L' B D F' R2 B2 L R' B F2
14) F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B D2 U2 L' D2 B' R' D2 B
15) R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F' L2 R D2 B' D F U'
16) B2 L' U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 R' D2 L U F' L D R2 U B L R'
17) R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L D2 R2 U' F' U B2 D B L' U2 F2 U
18) D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R' B' L' F' U' F' R' U' B R' D'
19) B2 L F2 L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L' F2 U' L U R2 U2 B R' U2 R'
20) R2 L2 U D2 B' R L' B D F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' B D2 F R2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 14, 2014)

Mean of best 5: 30.43
36.03, *29.44*, 45.46, 40.19, DNF(45.78),* 28.52*, 43.34, 39.71, 45.19, 40.08, *28.66*, *32.95*, DNF(32.30), DNF(30.57), 34.50, DNF(32.73), DNF(34.46), DNF(31.59), *32.58*, 33.76
:/


----------



## Puggins (Oct 20, 2014)

Is this thread still active? If not I will be willing to start it up again and post scrambles and results each week.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

I would do this..


----------



## Puggins (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll gladly start it up again if we can get more people. I need motivation to practice multi-blind more.

How about these for the events:

2BLD, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, (6BLD, 7BLD), Multi-Blind
I'm not too sure anyone would do 6 and 7 so I put them in parentheses.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

If/When you start giving scrambles, could you post rules, I'm not sure how many solves or what to do with those solves. From what I figured out, do however many solves you want(<21, >4) then take the mean of the best 5? As a beginner I highly doubt I could even get a time here. I have like a 40% success rate...


----------



## Puggins (Oct 21, 2014)

In fact I will post those right now. This will be a warm up round and it will end on Friday/Saturday midnight on U.S. Eastern Time. Its just easier for me to begin the first round on Friday.
Rules:
1. I follow all WCA rules besides one exception.
- For multi-blind usually you have 10 minutes per cube if you are attempting under 6.
That rule is not in place, so if you attempt 2 cubes, you may use the whole hour.
2. You must use the scrambles I provide and please post times in x.yz format.
3. I will get the scrambles from the official WCA Cube Scrambler. 
4. No videos are needed.

Format:

2BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
3BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
4BLD: Do 8* solves, take the mean of the best 3. *(Do 5 and take the mean of best 2 if you feel like 8 is too much.)
5BLD: Do 6* solves, take the mean of the best 2. *(Do 3 solves and take the best one if you feel like 6 is too much.)
6BLD: Do 1 solve.
7BLD: Do 1 solve.
Multi-Blind: Attempt however many cubes you like. You have an hour time limit. You must use the first 5 scrambles if you attempt 5 cubes.

Here are the scrambles for the warm up round.

Warm Up Scrambles

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1. F' R U2 F' U F R F' U2 R'
2. U' F' R' U2 F' R2 U R' F2 U'
3. R' U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R U' F2
4. F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F
5. F U2 F' R' U2 F2 R F2 R F'
6. U F' U' R U' R2 F2 R2 F R
7. R F' R F U2 R' U2 F U F2
8. F U F2 R' U R' F' R' U2 R'
9. U R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' U' F' U'
10. U R U' F R U' R' F R' U'
11. F2 R' U2 R U' F R2 F2 R U'
12. U' R' F' U' F2 U R' U2 F2 R'

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. L' R' D' L' R' B D2 F' D' B F' U L' R' U B F2 L B2 F L' R B' D B 
2. L R' D2 F L2 D F2 R2 F' D' U' B' U2 R B2 F U B2 L2 D' U2 L B2 F' D 
3. B' F' R2 F L B' F D L2 U2 B' R D' U' B' U2 B2 L' R' F L D' U2 L2 B 
4. B' F R2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 U L' B' U F' L R' B' F2 U' L2 B' D' R' F' R2 B' 
5. B2 F' D F2 R F L' R' D2 F' R' B D2 U2 L R' D' U L' R U' R2 D2 U' L' 
6. B2 F' D U B2 D U' F2 D2 U' R' B F L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F R2 B' D U B U2 
7. B' F2 U' B U2 B L U' R2 B' F2 D F U2 B2 D L' B2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 R2 U2 
8. R' D' L D' B D U' L' R B2 D F U B2 F2 D' U F D' U L R2 B2 D L 
9. U' R B' D U' F L R2 D2 U2 L R D U2 L' B' F L2 R B' D2 L2 D R U
10. D2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U B' D2 U2 R' U2 L' R' D R' B F U2 R U L' B2 L 
11. B' D2 U R' B2 L R D U R D' U2 L' R2 D B' F2 L2 R F' D L F' U2 L' 
12. B U L2 F R D U F2 D U B2 F' R' U B2 F L F2 R2 D2 U F2 L' U F2 

*4x4 Blindfolded:*
1. B r2 L2 R' u' L F' f2 R u R2 F u B u' f' R' u D' B r f2 U L' f U F' f' u' F' D' r2 F u2 L' B' L u' F L
2. U L' F' f' D' B2 R2 D U F2 D' R u2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 U' r' R' U' F' U2 f R U2 f2 B D' F u R2 r2 L U' R' B u2 U2
3. u2 F' r' U2 L' R' u' R L' D2 r2 U R' r2 u2 F2 D' F U' F' U2 f2 L' F2 D f F2 U2 D' u2 R' F R2 u2 F D' F2 U2 B2 u2
4. r2 D' f' L' u' R' L2 D2 B' u' F' f' R' B' L' f2 D' u' r' D2 f' R B2 u2 U B r F u F R D' R' r B2 D F2 r2 R L' 
5. B2 r2 B L' D2 L r' f' L' R' r F2 R' F' U2 R' B f2 u2 r F2 U2 R' r' F2 R' f L' R B r U B D U' u' L2 U R' r
6. R U2 f' L B F2 U' B' F L' u' R' U' D2 f2 U' r L R f' L B2 F' L' f2 r' U2 u' D B' F2 L' f L' f' D F' U u' B' 
7. L U' R2 U' f B u2 F2 L' D r' u L' f2 F2 u L' r u' r' D' R' D2 r' u2 L2 F r' R D2 F U2 D L2 B' D2 B2 U' F' U' 
8. D B2 U D2 r2 B2 F2 R' f D L2 B2 u2 B' F R2 U' f2 r f2 r' R f2 F2 r L D' r2 D2 B R2 u' U2 B' F2 U' F' r u2 D2 

*5x5 Blindfolded:*
1. d f' F2 L d2 F2 D f B2 L R b2 L D' r2 F' B2 b2 L R2 D2 F2 u F' b f' u2 R' f2 U D F2 u R2 d2 F' B' r2 L2 U2 r2 R d2 D L2 U R2 b' f F l' f2 b R' u l f2 d2 f u'
2. l2 D' d2 R' B' r' B' r' D2 U2 L R' f2 l' L2 d2 f' r2 F R' u2 B2 D' L l' b L2 l2 U2 F U2 b u R2 f2 F l B' U f B2 u l L' f F' u2 F r' R f2 U2 b' R' B' u D F' l' R
3. D b u2 D' l' d2 r' R b D2 d' r u2 b' D' R2 f2 r F2 D u2 F D' B f2 U' u L' b B' l R' F2 l2 u2 L l u2 d R F' r' l' R u d B2 b' r R D U F' u' U b2 R2 f l2 b
4. d' u' U' B u2 b F2 d2 F' r R b f r D l r d' U2 b' B' R' D2 L' l' U2 D2 R u2 D' l R2 f2 B2 R' F2 l' F2 f' d' b2 L' u U2 f' F l L' f R2 D l D2 f R F b2 u b U
5. l' R b U b r2 U L d' F' l r' u' D2 B2 F l D2 L' U2 f2 R' L l2 u L' b' d' u b U2 D R' d b2 F2 U2 b B l2 F' d B d2 U F l2 F U2 f2 B R r' L' l2 B r2 L2 u B2
6. D u2 L2 b2 d2 B u l' B' l' R' u R' U R' d2 l F2 L r2 f2 B2 l' d l' u r u R B U R' b' D2 L U2 r' L2 b2 u b' U' u b2 R' b' u2 B F' L D F' B' D U2 l' U' d' r2 D

*6x6 Blindfolded:*
1. R' B' D' b2 R' u' R F2 R2 l' 3r2 b' F B' r2 D' r' 3f' U' 3u' B' R l' U 3u' u2 L l 3r' 3u' 3r2 b' 3f' R2 f' R' D R' f' D r2 L' 3u r2 R' l' b l 3r2 u 3f' 3r2 r2 F' U' D F' U l' b2 r2 3u' f2 R2 L d' l' f' U' B2 F2 f' b d R 3f f l' d2 L

*7x7 Blindfolded:*
1. r2 D' F' D B' D2 3r' 3b 3r' D U 3u2 d 3d' L R' d2 3u2 R l' L' 3u' u2 3b2 U2 d f' 3d B2 3r2 R2 d f2 3b' L R' F 3f' L 3u 3b' B l 3u2 u U L b' 3b2 3u l B2 3r l d' D2 r2 D2 B' 3r2 D b' 3f2 D' 3l2 f b' L r 3r D 3b 3r2 3u' r R 3u' L2 3f2 3b2 3d' 3l L d2 F f2 B2 l B2 u2 r' f' F2 d2 r u' L2 D b2 3u 

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* (I will provide 51 in case Maskow wants to try it )
1. F L B' U D2 B2 U2 L2 U' F L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 
2. U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' U L' F2 R B' L B2 R2 B2 U' 
3. L2 U R2 F2 D F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R' F L' B F2 U F' R D 
4. B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L B2 R D' R U' R' D2 F' U' R' U' 
5. B2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' U F' U F2 D R2 U2 L 
6. U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 R B U B' D L U L2 R2 
7. B L2 U L F' U2 F2 R B R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 
8. B R F' D' B R L B' L D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 
9. L2 U' D F2 B' U R' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 
10. U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L' B' R' B L2 B' D' R B' R 
11. B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 R' F L2 D2 U2 L' B D 
12. F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D B' R' F U L' R' D R' B 
13. U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U B' U' B L2 D' L R2 B' U2 
14. B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R' F B2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 B2 L' 
15. L2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' D' R F' L2 D2 L' F2 D2 U 
16. F B R2 D2 R U' B2 D' R U' F2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B 
17. B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F D R' D L2 D U2 B2 R' D 
18. B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D L B' F' D' F' D2 R' 
19. L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 L D' U2 L B D B' L' F2 
20. B R' D F' R2 L' U F' D R' B D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 B' 
21. D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L U2 L B2 L' F D U' B' L' D' F' U F2 
22. L2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' L F' L R D F U R F2 R' 
23. F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B R U2 B D U' R' F 
24. U2 F' L' B D' B2 U' B D R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
25. U' D2 R D R2 B U2 D2 L F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 
26. U2 L' D2 F R U2 L F2 D R' F2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 L2 B' 
27. R F2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L R2 B' R F' D2 F U2 L' B D' 
28. U' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F' L' F2 D' R U' L' B D' B' 
29. R U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 D' L' B' U L' D2 F2 D2 B L 
30. R' D2 R2 F2 U D' R D F U' F2 L2 U' D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 
31. F' D F2 L2 F L' D2 R' U' L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 
32. R L2 B L F' U R D' R B U2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R 
33. B2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F U' B' D' L F U L' R' B F' 
34. U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R' D' F D' B D2 U' B2 F' R 
35. D L2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 L' B' U' L' R F' U2 
36. D' F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F L2 F L' U2 F' U' L2 B 
37. F2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L F' D R F U B D U 
38. L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F D' B' L U B2 F2 L R' B' 
39. F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R' B' U R D B' D2 F U2 B 
40. B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 F L R B' R' D B2 R D' U 
41. U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F U L' D2 F' D' R 
42. L D R U2 F' B' D F' U L' U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' D2 R2 U' 
43. B U2 D2 B R' F2 D' L F B U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 
44. R B2 L F2 D2 L D2 R U2 R U2 B D' B U' R B R' B' U 
45. R' F2 U B U2 D' L' F' U' R F B' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B' 
46. L U D2 F' D' B' R' D F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 R2 
47. L U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L' U2 F2 L' B L U 
48. U2 R D' B L' U D R2 B L' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' 
49. U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L' D' R 
50. F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' U' B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L F U' B R2 
51. U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F U' F' U' L' R2 U2 F' D' F2 

Have Fun!
Round 1 Scrambles and Warm-Up results will be up on this thread Friday.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

Can I do 5 3bld solves, and take the best mean of 2? 12 would take me over an hour because I average like 5 minutes... (Also I highly doubt anyone would even do 4 5BLDs...)


----------



## Puggins (Oct 21, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> Can I do 5 3bld solves, and take the best mean of 2? 12 would take me over an hour because I average like 5 minutes... (Also I highly doubt anyone would even do 4 5BLDs...)



That would be fine. Also, you have a good point so I'll change it to 3 solves like in competition.

One more thing. Do you know how to do multi? It would be fun to compare our times each week since I'm trying to improve in that event.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for changing it. Unfortunately I don't, I'll probably do my first 2/2 attempt near the end of this month. That would be really fun though.. Your 3BLD time in your signature is 2 seconds faster then my pb.. Also, should I take my best Mean of 2, or my the mean of my best 2?


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

1. (3:53.39), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
next time..


----------



## Puggins (Oct 21, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> Thanks for changing it. Unfortunately I don't, I'll probably do my first 2/2 attempt near the end of this month. That would be really fun though.. Your 3BLD time in your signature is 2 seconds faster then my pb.. Also, should I take my best Mean of 2, or my the mean of my best 2?


That would be great if you can try it at the end of the month. My 3BLD PB is actually 2:51 now. I forgot to update my signature. You should also take the mean of your best 2.

By the way what was wrong with the cube on the DNF's? If you know what you did wrong, then you know what you need to improve on.
Also I'm debating whether to attempt 3 or 4 cubes right now. I think I'll attempt 3 since this is only the warm-up round.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry for double post but I need to post my result. I will edit in 3BLD single later. Edit: Single BLD is in.

3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:19.66, 3:14.41, 3:26.47, 2:46.87, 4:41.27, 2:38.86(PB ), DNF, 2:56.82, 2:49.59 
Mean of Best 5: 2:53.36

Multi-Blind: 3/3 20:26.01


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll edit in results as I do them:

MBLD: 17/23 55:23 (poop)


----------



## Puggins (Oct 22, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I'll edit in results as I do them:
> 
> MBLD: 17/23 55:23 (poop)



Wow, that's much better than I did. I really need to get better at multi.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 23, 2014)

My DNF's were for various different reasons, one was twisted corners, was one twisted edges, the others were both off by corners and edges. I'm just going faster then I should. I'll slow down a bit next round.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 23, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> My DNF's were for various different reasons, one was twisted corners, was one twisted edges, the others were both off by corners and edges. I'm just going faster then I should. I'll slow down a bit next round.



I'm sure that would be smart. That's probably why I DNF'd my first 3 solves.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 24, 2014)

Rules:
1. I follow all WCA rules besides one exception.
- For multi-blind usually you have 10 minutes per cube if you are attempting under 6.
That rule is not in place, so if you attempt 2 cubes, you may use the whole hour.
2. You must use the scrambles I provide and please post times in x.yz format.
3. I will get the scrambles from the official WCA Cube Scrambler. *** I have changed my scrambler to the Mark2. Official scrambler was giving me problems.
4. No videos are needed.

Format:
2BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
3BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
4BLD: Do 8* solves, take the mean of the best 3. *(Do 5 and take the mean of best 2 if you feel like 8 is too much.)
5BLD: Do 6* solves, take the mean of the best 2. *(Do 3 solves and take the best one if you feel like 6 is too much.)
6BLD: Do 1 solve.
7BLD: Do 1 solve.
Multi-Blind: Attempt however many cubes you like. You have an hour time limit. You must use the first 5 scrambles if you attempt 5 cubes.


Round 1 Scrambles

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
F' U' F' R' F' R' U' R2 U' 
2. F2 U F R' U' R F' R F2 U' 
3. F' R U2 F' U R F' R F2 U 
4. U' F2 U' F U2 R' U' F R2 U' 
5. R F' R' U2 F2 U' R U2 
6. U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U' R 
7. U' F R' F R' U2 R U2 R 
8. U' R U F' R2 F' U R' 
9. R' F2 R U R' F2 U2 R 
10. R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' 
11. R F U2 F R' F2 R F U 
12. R' U' F U' F R2 F U R2 

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
R' U B L U F R F2 U' B D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D 
2. U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R B2 R B' D' B L R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 
3. B' U D2 L D' R' D' L' D F' U L2 D R2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 
4. F D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F D' L' D R U R2 B R D' F2 
5. B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D R' U2 L F2 L' U B F' 
6. F2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R' D B' U2 R2 F2 U' 
7. U' R2 B2 U2 R' L D' R' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 
8. L2 D F2 L U D2 L D' F' L2 F2 D2 R B2 R B2 U2 L D2 B2 
9. U' B' D L2 B2 L D' R' F' L' U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' 
10. D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' L U2 F' D L B F L' U' 
11. U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' U B R2 D R' B D2 U2 F' 
12. R2 B2 U D' L B D L' U R2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U D2 

*4x4 Blindfolded:*
1. Uw2 Rw' F' U2 Fw2 D F2 D' B2 F U L2 Fw2 Uw' F Uw U2 B2 F U2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 R2 U2 L' R D Uw Fw' F D Uw' B2 Fw Uw' L Fw' R 
2. Uw U Rw2 Uw B U R' B2 D' L' Rw2 Uw L R Uw Rw2 Uw R2 B2 D Rw2 U L U' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L D' B' R2 Uw Rw Uw' B U L Rw' R' 
3. D' U' Fw' F' L2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 D F D2 U R' B' Fw Uw2 U' F U' Rw2 U F' L' Rw F' D' B2 Fw L2 Rw' B' Fw L' Uw2 R2 B Fw' U' Rw2 
4. L Rw R' U2 Rw R' Uw F R B Uw Fw2 Rw2 D' U2 F Uw' B2 F D B' F R2 Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R Fw D Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U R2 B2 Uw 
5. Fw' F' Uw' F' D L B Fw D2 Uw2 U' R' F2 U2 F2 Rw B2 L' B2 Rw B2 R' Uw' R2 F' D2 R' B2 Fw' D' U2 Rw2 R2 D U2 L R2 D Fw Rw' 
6. L' Rw' D' Rw' R Uw F Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 U2 L Rw2 B Rw Uw2 L2 D2 R Fw' D R' Fw' F' R2 B2 D R F' Rw2 B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw Fw 
7. R2 B2 D' U2 Fw' F L' Rw' D2 U' Fw' Uw U' L' U Fw2 U' Rw B F2 R D Uw2 Rw U2 R2 D' F2 D L2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' Uw L' F2 D F' R2 
8. Uw' R B' F' Uw' L' D U B2 Uw' L D Uw2 U' Rw D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 F' R' Fw' U' L2 Fw Rw U Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw' D2 L2 Rw B'

*5x5 Blindfolded:*
1. D U' Fw' F2 Uw B2 R2 D' U F2 L2 Uw U' Fw' L2 Lw' R' B Bw2 R Uw2 Fw' D' Dw F' U2 Rw D Lw2 Rw R Uw' Lw Fw F D R' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw' R2 B' Bw' L' D2 U Fw R2 B2 Uw2 F2 L Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' U2 L F2 
2. U' R' U' F2 Lw' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' R2 Bw2 Lw R2 B Bw2 Uw U2 L' Rw Fw' Lw2 B U' Bw' R D Dw U' Rw2 R2 F2 Lw' D2 Dw' Fw2 Lw B' Dw U L Bw D' Rw' Fw F Rw2 F Rw2 D2 F' Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 F' Dw' B Fw2 F R2 
3. R D2 U' L' Uw2 Fw U2 R2 U2 B' D2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw' Bw2 Dw B Rw2 B2 F L F R' B Fw2 F' L Rw' Bw F Dw B Fw' Uw2 F2 Uw' Rw R2 Dw' Rw Dw2 Uw U Lw2 Rw' B' Uw R U2 F2 R Dw' Bw2 F2 L Dw' R2 Uw 
4. B' Bw Uw F2 U2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 U B2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 U2 R F2 L' F' L2 R' Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw Bw D Uw2 B' L Rw2 B Uw U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 U' F Dw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' R' Bw D B Bw2 R2 U B Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' Lw2 Uw2 
5. B Rw' D' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Bw' L2 Rw F2 Dw R' B2 Fw2 L2 U2 Lw R' F' Lw Bw F Rw2 B' Bw' D2 U Lw Bw D' Uw L2 B' Rw Bw2 Rw D Dw' F' Rw2 Bw2 F' L Bw' L' Lw2 R' U2 F Uw' L' Lw' D2 L Rw' B' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 
6. Uw' F' Lw' U2 B R2 Fw Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 R' D' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 R' Uw Lw2 Rw Fw U L B' F2 Lw2 Rw' B' D' Dw' L' B' Bw2 Fw2 D Uw' B' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw U B D2 L2 Lw F Uw' Rw2 D2 L2 Fw D2 Uw Bw 

*6x6 Blindfolded:*
1. 2D 2U2 L' 2L' F' U' L 3F2 3R2 2F 3R 2U' 2L' 3U 2L' B 2F2 L' 2R D 3U' 3R R U' 2B2 2L' 2F2 L2 2F U 2R' U2 F' L 2D 3F2 L2 2R2 2D 2U' 2L 2F' 2D2 2L2 D2 R2 2D 3R' 2B F2 U 2F D U' L2 2R' 2D U 2R F' 2R B2 2F' 2U2 F' 2U L' 3U' 2L 2B2

*7x7 Blindfolded:*
1. 2D2 3R B' 2U U 2L' 3U' 2B U2 B 3F2 2F2 D2 3D L' 2F 3R' 3B' 3F' 2D 2U 3F' D2 2L R' 3D B' 2B' L 2B2 2F 3D2 3U L F' 3D' 3B 2L2 2R 3D' 2L2 D' 3D 2U U' F 3U 2L' 2R D F 2R2 U' 3B' L2 3R' 2B D L2 2L D 3U2 U2 2F 2L' 2D2 2R2 R' 3D' 3U2 2U' F' 3R 2R' 2B' 2D' 3U' 3B 3F 2R 3F 2D 3B' 3F' R 2B2 2U' 2L' R 3B2 3D 2F' 2U' F D U 2R' U' B 2F

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
1. U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F L2 D L B' R B D R B 
2. U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B' L2 D R B' U R2 D' R' B 
3. R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B' L' U F2 R2 D' L U' R2 B D 
4. B' U2 L B R U' D2 L' U' D L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 B L2 F' L2 
5. R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D L' B2 F L2 F L2 R' B U' R 
6. F U' B' D R' L U' L' F' L B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 
7. F2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 R' U F2 R F L2 U2 F R2 D' U2 
8. R F2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 R U2 B2 U' R' B' D2 B R' B' U R F2 
9. R' F U' R2 D L' F' U R2 F D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 
10. F L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 L F2 R' B' L' D' B L' D' U' 
11. L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' L' R U2 B' R2 D' B F D2 
12. B' U F2 R U' L2 B2 L F2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D 
13. B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F R' B U' B D F' R U2 
14. B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U R' B' U F2 R D' U2 B2 U2 
15. L U' D2 B' U' D' L' D2 F R D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U 
16. B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' U2 B' L' R D B 
17. D2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R' D' B2 L' F L2 R' 
18. L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U R' B2 R' F2 R' D R2 B' U' F 
19. B L' U B2 D F' U R2 L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 
20. F2 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L' D2 B' U' R B' L U2 B R' 
21. L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B L' D' F' L' D2 U2 F2 R' B' 
22. F2 D2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' U B R' U F D2 U' R F' 
23. U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 L' U2 B2 R D B L D' B2 U 
24. B U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2 F U F' L2 F R2 D' F' R' 
25. D' B R' D2 R2 F' D' B2 D' R U2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 F R2 B 
26. L2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R F' U' L D2 B' D L R2 B2 
27. U L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L D B' L' D2 F2 L B R2 B D 
28. L U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' F' D' R D' L' B' L2 
29. D' L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R B' D' L' B L' R2 F L2 F2 
30. U F2 D B2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L B R' F' R' B2 L' B' R' D 
31. L' F2 L U' L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R L2 U2 
32. U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L' D2 B L' R2 B U B U2 R D 
33. L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B F2 U' B' L' U2 B' F' D F2 
34. R U2 F2 R U' D2 F2 B2 R L2 B R2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 F' R2 
35. F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F D B U L' R' F' L2 F2 D L 
36. L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F R F' L D' B' U B' R' B 
37. F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' F' R2 B2 L2 U' L' R2 D2 R2 
38. F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' F' R2 U2 B D2 L2 R' D B2 U' R' 
39. L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' R B2 D U F L' B' D R2 
40. B F' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L' D B' D' L2 B2 F R D U 
41. U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U B' D' L' R2 B2 F' D L' D2 U' 
42. L2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B U2 B2 L D F2 U2 R2 B R' 
43. L2 F D2 B F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B L' R2 B2 L B L' U' F' D' 
44. D L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L D B' L2 B2 L F' D' R U' 
45. R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 D F' L2 D2 L' R2 D F2 
46. B' D2 F2 D2 F D2 F D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R' U F L' B2 D F' 
47. U2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F U F2 R2 F2 L R' B D2 B2 
48. U B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' R B F2 L' D' R D2 U' L' 
49. U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R D' L B R2 B' U L' D' F U 
50. L' U D' R' L' F L' B' D' B' U2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L B2 L D2 

Have fun in the first official round!


----------



## Puggins (Oct 24, 2014)

I will post the results from the warm-up round later tonight. I want to give time for any late entries. Make sure you put what round it is at the top if you are late though.
The results are in. I am no longer taking entries from the warm-up round.

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. Puggins 2:53.36
2. penguinz7 DNF

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
CyanSandwich 17/23 55:23
Puggins 3/3 20:26.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 26, 2014)

I forgot to do everything else 
I'll try to do them all this time (except 6 and 7)


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Round 1
3BLD: 4:03.08, 5:35.48, DNF, DNF, DNF = *4:49.28* Last dnf was a 3:03 off by two twisted corners.  Would have been PB by 25 seconds.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 27, 2014)

Round 1

*2x2 Blindfolded*
Mean of best 5 = *26.34*


Spoiler



1. 31.38[7.85] 
*2. 26.98[5.19]* 
*3. 27.21[6.82]* 
4. 30.35[6.02] 
5. 37.74[6.95] 
*6. (22.81[4.44])* 
*7. 27.14[5.70] * 
8. 30.67[5.73] 
9. DNF(17.06)[4.53] 
10. (DNF(29.19)[5.11]) 
11. 31.11[9.34] 
*12. 27.58[7.09]*



*3x3 Blindfolded*
Mean of best 5 = *57.41* (sub-PB ao5 )


Spoiler



*58.46+[15.35]*, 1:12.07[24.15], 1:28.27[26.03], DNF(1:29.15)[37.09], *56.84[15.71]*, *1:01.82[21.41]*, 1:05.02[19.86], *53.79[14.98]*, DNF(1:05.92)[17.09], 1:07.95[22.94], 1:06.57[23.30], *56.17[16.30]*



*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
19/23 56:55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2014)

Mats B
*2x2bld: 26.89* (10/12)


Spoiler



DNF(28.94)[15.70] 20.23[10.39] 26.10[11.45] 41.94[13.82] 41.34[24.78] 32.84[13.38] 24.44[10.33] 32.62[10.76] 36.30[16.70] DNF(29.42)[9.73] 33.82[12.70] 31.07[11.67]


*3x3bld: 1:54.15* (5/12) absolutely horrible


Spoiler



(1:31.45)[33.97], DNF(1:33.29)[39.44], 1:46.13[45.41], DNF(1:50.19)[48.84], 1:35.63[48.12], 1:48.06[59.24], DNF(1:04.97)[25.12], DNF(1:27.46)[34.04], DNF(1:04.72)[28.69], 2:26.53[1:22.30], 1:54.41[46.59], DNF(1:56.52)[22.39]


*4x4bld: 5:49.54* (4/5)
7:01.50, 5:22.68, 6:22.50, DNF, 5:43.44

*5x5bld: DNF * (0/6) (going too fast)
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## Puggins (Oct 30, 2014)

Results for Round 1:
I put in parentheses the best single time. It might add a bit more competition to this thread.

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1. CyanSandwich 26.34(22.81)
2. Mats Bergsten 26.89(20.23)

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. CyanSandwich 57.41(53.79)
2. MatsBergsten 1:54.15(1:31.45)
3. penguinz7 4:49.28(4:03.08)

*4x4 Blindfolded:*
1. MatsBergsten 5:49.54(5:22.68)

*5x5 Blindfolded:*
1. MatsBergsten DNF(DNF)

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
1. CyanSandwich 19/23 56:55


----------



## Puggins (Nov 3, 2014)

Rules:
1. I follow all WCA rules besides one exception.
- For multi-blind usually you have 10 minutes per cube if you are attempting under 6.
That rule is not in place, so if you attempt 2 cubes, you may use the whole hour.
2. You must use the scrambles I provide and please post times in x.yz format.
3. I will get the scrambles from the official WCA Cube Scrambler. *** I have changed my scrambler to the Mark2. Official scrambler was giving me problems.
4. No videos are needed.

Format:
2BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
3BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
4BLD: Do 8* solves, take the mean of the best 3. *(Do 5 and take the mean of best 2 if you feel like 8 is too much.)
5BLD: Do 6* solves, take the mean of the best 2. *(Do 3 solves and take the best one if you feel like 6 is too much.)
6BLD: Do 1 solve.
7BLD: Do 1 solve.
Multi-Blind: Attempt however many cubes you like. You have an hour time limit. You must use the first 5 scrambles if you attempt 5 cubes.

*Round 2 Scrambles*

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1. U2 R U' R2 F U2 F' R F' R' 
2. U F R2 F R F2 U' F R' U2 
3. U' R' F R2 F U' R F2 U 
4. R2 U' F' U F2 U F2 R U2 
5. R' F R' U2 R F R2 F R' U' 
6. F R2 U' R2 U R F' 
7. U2 F U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2 
8. U2 F' U' F2 R F R U2 
9. U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R' F U2 
10. U R2 U2 F U' R F' R' U' 
11. R U' R U2 F' U2 R' 
12. F' R F U2 R' F' U' F2 U' 

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L F' R' F U' B2 F D' U' R' 
2. U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R2 F D' L' B F2 D B' 
3. L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U' R F L B' D F2 D U2 
4. L2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 U B D L2 D' F U' F U' 
5. B2 D2 R L' B' L U F' D' F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 
6. L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' R2 F U2 L' F' R' F' D' L' R U' L 
7. D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F' R' D2 B D2 F' U' F L B2 F2 
8. U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' U B' D R2 F R' U2 F D2 
9. L2 U R2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 R B' D' F U' L' R' B' R' 
10. F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' B' R U' B' R2 F' L2 R2 F' R' 
11. D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 B D2 B' R2 F' D' L2 D2 L B2 L U2 F L' B 
12. R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R D2 U' L' R2 F R2 F2 U2 

*4x4 Blindfolded:*
1. B L Rw' Uw R D2 B F R D2 Uw' L Fw R' Uw' U2 L2 F2 R2 Uw' R' Uw' F' Rw B2 Fw' Rw Fw U' B' L2 R Fw' L2 Uw B2 L Uw' Fw2 L 
2. Fw' D U' Fw' D' U' F U2 Fw D B R2 B2 U F' L' U2 B2 Fw2 U2 F2 D R D' Fw' F Uw R' D2 R' D Uw' L2 D2 Uw U R' Fw R2 D2 
3. Uw2 F2 Uw' B R2 D' L' B' F' Uw U2 L F L2 D' Rw B Fw2 L2 Rw' B' U2 L2 R2 U L' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' U' F2 
4. Rw' R' F' U2 Rw' R2 B2 D' L Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' D U' R D' U' L2 U2 R' B2 L F' L Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 D B' Fw Uw' Fw' R Fw L' 
5. Rw R2 Fw Uw2 L2 Fw2 F D' U2 Rw B2 U' R2 B' Fw L' Rw2 F' Rw Fw' L D2 Rw' F' D' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw L2 R2 B2 D Rw' R B2 D F' 
6. B' F' U Rw2 Uw2 L Rw D U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' Uw U2 R Uw R' B2 R Fw2 D2 B R2 Uw Fw' F R2 Uw' B' F2 Rw2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 
7. D Uw U F2 Uw' F D2 U2 Fw F2 L Rw U F2 R' Uw2 R' U Rw' D Fw' F R2 B2 F' Uw F' Uw2 B' U' R' D' F U2 B2 Fw' F L2 R B' 
8. L R' B' L Rw Uw2 F' L' Fw F2 D2 Uw L Rw2 D2 B' F2 Uw R2 D Uw U L' Rw U Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 F U Rw2 R Uw Fw Uw U

*5x5 Blindfolded:* 
1. D' Dw2 B Bw2 Fw D Uw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 F Lw2 U L2 R D' B Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw' Fw F D Lw F' R Fw U' L' Bw2 Fw' F' R2 B Fw2 D' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' Dw Uw2 U' Bw' L' Lw2 Rw B' F' Rw' U' F Lw Fw2 Uw2 
2. Lw' Uw2 Fw Uw L Bw Fw' Lw' Dw' L2 Rw Bw Fw2 L2 Rw' F2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Rw R Bw F' L Rw' Bw Uw2 L Lw2 Dw2 Uw B' Bw R' B2 D2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' U Bw2 Rw B' Fw' Lw' Bw Lw2 B2 F' L Bw R2 Bw Dw2 Bw' Dw U2 L2 R2 Fw2 
3. Rw B Fw' Lw B2 D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 L Lw2 B' Rw B2 Dw Uw2 R2 F2 R2 U Bw D B' D' Fw Lw' F Dw' L D Dw2 Uw U B2 Lw B' L' R2 D' Lw2 F Lw' Rw Fw' R2 Dw' B Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 D2 Fw D Rw' D' Uw2 R2 U 
4. D R2 Fw D2 Bw2 F' R' B' F L U2 F U Rw R2 B' Lw R2 B2 D' Dw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' B' L' D Fw' D2 Rw Bw Fw D' U' Bw2 Uw' U2 L' Fw2 F Uw' Bw Lw B2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' Rw Uw L' Dw' U2 Lw2 B' L2 D2 Dw 
5. Uw' Rw2 Uw B2 F2 Rw' Bw F U2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' Uw2 U' Bw R' Dw2 U2 L Lw' R' Uw' U Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 U' Bw2 U2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 F' Dw2 B Lw' R Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 B' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw R2 Dw Uw' Lw Bw' D2 U2 R2 
6. Lw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' L U' Bw2 L2 U2 Fw' Dw' Uw Fw2 F2 L Lw Fw Uw' L Rw R B U' L2 Bw' Fw U' L Dw2 U B2 D Lw2 Fw' Lw Uw U2 Fw' Dw Lw' R Fw Lw F' Uw' F' Lw2 Rw' R Bw Fw F2 Rw' R' D' Lw Uw Lw' 

*6x6 Blindfolded:*
2F2 R 2B2 3F2 F' U' 3F 2D2 2L B2 D2 3F2 3R 2F' 3U 2L' 2D' 3F2 2F 2U' U' L2 3R2 2D2 L 2D 2B 3F' 2L 2F2 3R 2U2 2L2 3R R2 2U2 B2 2B' 2U' B 2F' F' 2L' R B2 F L' 3F2 2F2 F' 3R 3F L2 2R2 2F2 2L' 3U2 B' 2D F' L2 R' 2U 2L2 2R R2 B F' D2 2L2

*7x7 Blindfolded:*
1. 3L2 3F2 L2 2F U' 2F R 2F F' 2L2 R' F2 2U2 3F' 3U F2 2L2 3L' R2 2F2 L2 2L2 3B' D2 3B R' 2F R2 U' 3L' R 3F D 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 2D2 2B' 2F U2 3F' 3U' 3B 2R2 F' 2D 3R2 2D' 3D' U2 2B' 3D2 L2 3L2 2F' 2U' 3B2 F' 2U L2 B' 3B 3F' 2F' 3D2 2U' B 3F2 2U' 3F' 3L2 3F' F L 2U2 B2 2R2 U 3B2 D' U F2 3D2 2B 2L 3F' 3D2 U B 3R2 R2 B 3R 2R 2D2 B2 3R 2D2 3U2 

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
L' D R F L2 U' D' B L F' R2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 
2. F2 D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 U' R F L U' L2 D2 L' U2 
3. D R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B F' L B' L' R' B2 U F2 U 
4. D U L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R D2 F' D B2 F R B2 F2 U' 
5. F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B' L2 D R D' F2 L' B' R D' B2 R 
6. U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R B' D F R U' L' B' D L 
7. L2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F U' L' B D' R F2 L B' R2 F' 
8. U' F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 D' B D2 R' F 
9. R L' F2 B2 L' U' B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 U2 
10. L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L' U' B L' B R' B D L2 
11. R2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F U' B' L B L' R F R2 D R' 
12. D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 F' R F2 L D' F' D' U B2 
13. R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R B2 R' D' L' B2 R U' B R' 
14. U R F' R2 D B' R2 U2 L' B' D2 B2 U2 B L2 F U2 D2 F' L2 
15. F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R B F2 R2 D2 F' U F2 R' B' 
16. U L' B L' U D' F2 L D R2 F B D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 
17. U' F U2 R' L2 F' B2 L' B D' B2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 B U2 
18. R2 U2 R' B U R2 L F U2 F R2 B2 D' B2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 
19. F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 F' L R2 U' R' U2 B F2 L' U' 
20. U2 B2 D2 B D2 B D2 F U2 L2 F L' B' R2 D U2 B' R' F2 L' F 
21. L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 B F' D L' B2 L U' L D2 U2 
22. F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F U2 B L B D' R' F' U F' 
23. F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D U B2 L' B2 U2 R' F' D' B U' R D' 
24. F L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 R' F U B' F2 D R B' D 
25. U R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' B D' R' U F L' F2 D2 L 
26. B' F' U2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 U' F L2 U' B L' R2 D' B' 
27. F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U F' R D L2 F R' F L R2 
28. D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 B' D B U L2 F D' 
29. L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U F' L' B D F R' F D R2 U2 
30. U F L D2 F' U2 L U B2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 R 
31. D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L D R2 F' D2 L' F D L U' 
32. B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' R' F' D B' D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' R 
33. L U L D' F' B' U' D R' F' R2 U2 R L2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L' 
34. B2 D2 R' D' R2 B D2 R B' D F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 
35. L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B U2 B2 U L B' L R U 
36. F' D L U2 L B' D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F B R2 D2 F' D2 
37. U R B' L2 U2 R' D' B' U2 L' F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B U2 F2 D2 
38. D L2 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L U2 R' D' F U L2 R' B L2 
39. F2 B U2 L D B R' L' D' L F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 
40. L' B' D' R' F R L2 F R' F' U' F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 
41. U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' F U B R D2 L D' F R2 
42. F2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' R F2 R U' F' L' F 
43. L2 B2 L B2 L U2 L R D2 F2 R B' D U2 B2 L' R F' L2 D2 
44. F R L F D' L2 D F B L' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U 
45. B2 D2 L U2 D L F2 R2 D' F R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 F' 
46. B2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' L B D U2 F' L U2 B2 U F 
47. F2 U2 B R2 D2 F L2 B R2 B D2 U' F2 R F2 D' R' F D2 L F 
48. D L F' R' L' B L U' F D2 R U2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 
49. U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R U' F R' U' L2 R' B R 
50. F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 R' D' B' R' D2 R2 F2 D R2 F 
51. D2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F' D U2 B L2 F' U' R B' L D2 

Have Fun!


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Blindfold Race Round 2
3BLD: 2:50.14 
3:08.67, DNF, DNF, 2:31.6, DNF
PB by 30 seconds!!
I'll post a MBLD attempt tomorrow or the day after


----------



## qaz (Nov 5, 2014)

maybe this will help me get back into blind

2BLD: 21.98, 22.96, 23.81, 24.25, 24.40 = 23.48
#9 was a 13 DNF by 2 corners
3BLD: 54.88, 45.55, 58.08, 44.68, 53.73 = 51.38
ok I guess


----------



## Cale S (Nov 5, 2014)

2BLD - mean of best 5 - 20.66
19.59, 20.15, 22.45, 19.81, 21.27


Spoiler



19.59, 20.15, DNF(19.07), 27.10, 22.45, 19.81, DNF(24.71), 25.94, DNF(14.61), DNF(24.05), 26.94, 21.27


3BLD - mean of best 5 - 52.00
39.71, 48.55, 54.61, 56.11, 1:01.04


Spoiler



1:03.35, DNF(1:02.54), DNF(1:06.45), 39.71, DNF(1:15.76), 48.55, 54.61, DNF(1:04.75), 1:01.04, 56.11, 1:01.76, 1:16.69
pretty bad, except for sub-40 single


4BLD - mean of best 3 - 4:08.27
3:33.56, 4:01.53, 4:49.73


Spoiler



DNF(3:57.65), DNF(4:03.13), DNF(4:01.18), DNF(4:04.06), 3:33.56, 4:01.53, DNF(4:03.99), 4:49.73

the 3:33.56 is my second best ever


5BLD - best of 3 - 11:12.76


Spoiler



DNF, 11:12.76, DNF, DNF, DNF

5th was 9:04.90 [3:00] off by 6 x-centers because I rushed x-center memo just so memo could be sub-3



will add 6, 7, and multi later


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow me and Mats were really close in 2BLD last week. I barely beat his average and his single was faster than mine.

Will edit in events as I do them.

2BLD - mean of best 5 - 26.04
22.37, 24.33, 26.56, 27.46, 29.50


Spoiler



29.50[6.48], DNF(35.63)[7.79], 22.37[5.50], 32.20[7.85], DNF(20.90)[5.95], 37.53[6.36], 24.33[4.08], 29.67[5.76], DNF(29.09)[6.36], 26.56[5.11], DNF(24.80)[4.75], 27.46[6.70]



3BLD - mean of best 5 - 59.62
51.82, 57.11, 57.84,1:05.30, 1:06.05
Really disappointed about the 47.30 DNF, would've been PB by 3.00. I think I slipped up because I was turning too fast.


Spoiler



1:06.05[19.24], 1:05.30[19.71], 1:27.03[21.74], DNF(47.30)[15.47], 1:15.86[18.43], (51.82[14.32]), 57.11[18.30], 57.84[18.28], 1:10.28[24.87], DNF(1:29.99)[24.90], 1:10.22[21.22], (DNF(1:03.05)[20.68])


Got a PB mo3 though (55.59). But it's the only PB I don't care about breaking lol.

MBLD - 19/25 1:00:00
Had 2 cubes left after the hour mark. It was really 21/25 in 1:01:36.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2014)

*2x2bld = 26.09* (8/12) 
28.81, 30.10, 26.62, DNF, 21.38, 29.13, 42.98, 24.52, DNF, 38.59, DNF, DNF
Even closer to Tom this week 

*3x3bld = 1:32.69* (5/12) SIgh
1:42.17, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:23.48, 1:31.01, DNF, 1:51.02, 1:15.78, DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4bld = 6:07.70* (3/3, nice)
5:36.35, 5:42.24, 7:04.50

*5x5bld = dnf* (0/1)
DNF (11:06, very fast memo 5:41)


----------



## Puggins (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry for the late scrambles again. I think I'm going to change the week end/start day to Saturday since it is more convenient for me.

Rules:
1. I follow all WCA rules besides one exception.
- For multi-blind usually you have 10 minutes per cube if you are attempting under 6.
That rule is not in place, so if you attempt 2 cubes, you may use the whole hour.
2. You must use the scrambles I provide and please post times in x.yz format.
3. I will get the scrambles from the official WCA Cube Scrambler. *** I have changed my scrambler to the Mark2. Official scrambler was giving me problems.
4. No videos are needed.

Format:
2BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
3BLD: Do 12 solves, take the mean of the best 5.
4BLD: Do 8* solves, take the mean of the best 3. *(Do 5 and take the mean of best 2 if you feel like 8 is too much.)
5BLD: Do 6* solves, take the mean of the best 2. *(Do 3 solves and take the best one if you feel like 6 is too much.)
6BLD: Do 1 solve.
7BLD: Do 1 solve.
Multi-Blind: Attempt however many cubes you like. You have an hour time limit. You must use the first 5 scrambles if you attempt 5 cubes.

*Round 3 Scrambles*

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1. R' F U2 R' F U2 F R' U' 
2. R2 U R' F2 R' F U2 F2 
3. F' R F R F2 U' F' U 
4. R' F U2 F' R2 U' R F' U' 
5. U' F' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 R 
6. F U R U2 F' R F2 R U' 
7. F2 R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' R2 
8. U R' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' 
9. R F2 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 F2 
10. F U' F' R2 F' U2 F R U2 
11. F' U2 F' R F R2 U' R' F2 
12. R2 F' R U F' U2 R 

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. L' U D' B U' F' U B2 R F' U2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 
2. L' U' F' L2 D' F' R' U2 B' L U R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U D B2 R2 U2 
3. B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F' U' R' B2 L2 B' L' U L2 
4. L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R' B2 F' D2 R' D2 U F' L' 
5. F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' R F' D' B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 
6. U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F' R' D U2 B L D L2 F' L' F2 R' 
7. U R2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F D' R' B' U F' D' B2 R2 
8. R' F2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 F U' R' F' D2 B' F R F2 
9. U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R B2 D' L' F2 D F' R2 U2 
10. D R D2 R D L' B' R' D' B D2 F L2 F' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
11. U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B D2 F U B F2 D2 U' L F 
12. D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L F' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' D U'

*4x4 Blindfolded:* 
1. R2 Uw' R U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L' F L' Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R Uw U Fw Rw' R B2 Fw2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw F' D2 F2 Rw D' Rw' F' D2 Fw' L' R U 
2. Rw D' U' F2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 U' L' Rw Fw' F Rw D2 L2 Fw' D' Uw B' Fw2 F' D2 R' F Rw' D' L2 Rw R B Uw B' D2 F' L' D' Uw B' Fw' 
3. U2 Fw L Fw Uw2 L' D' R' Fw' L2 Rw R F Rw' R' D2 L' B2 F' L2 Uw' Rw R U2 F U L Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 Fw L Rw B2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F L 
4. D Uw' U Rw' B2 U L Fw' L' R2 Fw Uw B L' D2 U L' Rw2 D' U2 R' B2 L2 D U B' D B2 Fw2 R' U' R F D' U Rw U Fw2 Rw Uw2 
5. U2 Fw F' R' D' R' U Fw2 Uw R U' Fw F D' Fw Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' D2 Rw2 R D' Uw2 U F Uw Rw' B D Uw U Fw' F2 Uw' L D U' Fw2 F2 
6. Rw2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw' D2 U' Fw L F' Uw' L2 D' F2 L D' U R Fw F R D Uw U2 Fw2 L2 B' D2 R Uw2 Rw' D' B F L2 Rw' U2 Rw' 
7. U' Fw D U2 L D' L B R' Fw' F' Rw2 Fw D2 U L' Rw R B' Fw' F Uw U' B2 F' R D B2 D' Rw' R' F L' F Rw U R' Uw B2 U2 
8. F2 L B' D' Rw' F' D' B' Uw2 Rw' U' L R' U2 L D2 B' Uw B' Fw' Uw Fw2 F Rw' D U' Fw' D2 Uw' U' Rw' R' F2 U2 B' U' R2 B2 D L2 

*5x5 Blindfolded:*
1. L R2 Bw' D2 Uw L2 Fw2 L R B' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 B Dw2 Uw2 U Lw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw D' Bw' Fw D Dw' Uw Bw Dw Lw2 Bw' F2 Lw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw R' Uw U' Bw F L F L Rw R' U' F' L Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw L2 
2. Dw2 B' Bw2 R2 B Fw Rw R' D' Dw' Bw' F' Uw Lw D2 Uw' Lw2 D' U F2 Uw' B' Uw Bw2 Lw B' Dw R2 Bw2 F Uw L2 Lw2 Dw Uw' U Rw' Uw2 Bw Uw2 R' Fw' D Rw Dw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' B' R B F2 R' F2 R2 B2 Lw2 D R2 
3. Bw2 Fw' D2 Fw F Uw L Fw D Uw' Fw' D' Dw L' Rw B2 F L2 R2 Bw F2 R D' B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' D Uw Rw' Fw' Rw2 R D' Dw U B2 L' U Lw' Rw R' Fw U2 Rw2 F2 D' R2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw R B' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 
4. Lw Uw2 Bw D2 Dw' F Rw2 F' Uw R2 Uw' Fw' U2 L Fw' R' B2 U2 B Bw' F R' B L D Lw Rw R' Bw2 Lw2 B2 F' Rw' D2 Lw D R2 Uw2 L Lw Rw' R Bw2 Fw2 F U' L2 R D Dw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' B' Bw' R' U' Rw2 U 
5. Lw2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 U2 L R' Fw D' B2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw Uw B2 L2 Bw2 L' F L' D2 Bw D' Uw' Rw2 R Dw Uw2 B D Fw Uw R D2 Fw2 Uw F2 U Fw' Rw2 B Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 U' L B2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' R 
6. Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 B' L D2 Fw2 U' Lw' Bw Fw' F L' Lw' Rw' R' B2 R2 B2 L' Lw D2 Dw' U B U2 R2 Dw2 U L F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw R2 Dw2 Rw2 B L Lw R2 B2 Uw' Lw2 U F Lw2 Uw' U F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' U' Rw' R2 

*6x6 Blindfolded:* 
1. F' L 2F2 D 2R 3U' F 2R2 U2 2B 3F2 F 2R2 2U2 2B' F 2R R2 B' 3U' L2 2L2 2F' 2D2 3U' U' 2F2 F2 U' F' L R B 3U' 3R 2R F 2R' 3U2 L2 3U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 3F' 2F' 2R2 2D' 2R 2F' R 2D' 2U' 2B2 2D 2R2 3U2 B2 2F2 L 2B2 2F D2 L B2 2F2 2U' L2 2R 

*7x7 Blindfolded:*
1. F2 2U2 3L' R B 2F' 3R 3F2 2F' D' 2F 3R' 2R R2 B2 2B 2F 2R' U2 3B2 3F 2F 2U2 2F 2U2 U R 3U F 2U2 3R F' L 2B2 3L' 3D' 3F' L' R B 2F 3R 3B 3F2 L2 B2 2B' U 3L' D2 3D' F' 3D 3L2 2R 2B2 3B 3R' 3U' F2 2L 2R R2 2U F' U' 2F U 3L 3R2 2D' B U 2L' 3B' F2 D2 3R' F' 2U2 2L' 3L' 3R' 2D' 3B D' 3U' U' F2 2R2 3F' 2U2 3B' 2F' 2D' 3L' B2 3F2 3D2 2B

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
1. U L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B' R2 F2 R2 U B L' F2 D R2 
2. F2 U' B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' D R F L D2 B' 
3. D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 R F' D' L F L2 F R' D R' F' 
4. U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D U L F2 L' D' F2 R' B D' L R' 
5. D2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' B' D L2 B' D F R' D' F D 
6. B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F D R' U' R' U2 R U2 B2 U2 
7. B2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 R U F L D U2 B L B2 U R 
8. F L2 F U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B D L2 R' B2 D2 B L2 B R' 
9. R F2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 L' D' F U L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 
10. D' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R B U' B L F U B' L F2 
11. F2 L B2 D' R B2 D F' B' D' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 
12. B2 D2 R B D R2 B L F' R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U 
13. D F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 R U' F U2 F2 U' R2 
14. B' R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F R2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 D B' L' 
15. R2 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' D' L B L2 U R B' 
16. L' B U F D' R2 D L F' D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 
17. D' L' D L U2 L F U' D F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 
18. F2 D L2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' D' L U2 F' L2 F' D' 
19. R' B' U R2 D L' U' B' L B' R2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 
20. D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 L D B' F2 L' F' R' U' L F' L 
21. U' L2 U B R2 L' U' B D R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 
22. R2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R D R' F U2 L2 D' B2 L D 
23. F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L F' D2 L2 B' R2 D R' U' F' L 
24. F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B U B' L' B2 L' U2 R' D' F' 
25. R2 F L2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' D' U' R' B2 F' L2 B L' 
26. B L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F L F2 D B R F2 D B' R' D' 
27. D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U F2 L2 F D R' B' D2 L D F2 D2 
28. R L' F U' R' D B U' F2 L U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 B 
29. B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' U B2 L' R U L' R' B 
30. U' L B U F2 D F' B2 R' U2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B 
31. F L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 L2 U B D' F' U2 F L 
32. U' D2 B2 L' U F U D' R F U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 B L2 
33. U2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 L U F2 U B' L' U F' R D F' 
34. F2 D2 B D' F' R L' B2 U' D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F B2 R2 B L2 U2 
35. U2 B L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L' D U F2 D2 U2 R' B' D2 F U2 
36. R2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R D2 U2 
37. R U' F' B2 U D F2 D' R' F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' 
38. U L2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R U' B2 D' R' B' U L B D2 
39. L F2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D L F' D' L' R' D2 U2 
40. L2 F2 R' U L F' L F2 R' U B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 
41. F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 R U2 R2 B' L B2 R' F2 U' L B U L2 
42. L F2 R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L D' L' U F2 L' F' U2 R2 D F2 
43. B2 U R2 D' U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 F' U' L2 R' F D B2 L U B 
44. L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 R' U2 F D2 F2 L' R D2 R F 
45. R2 D R D2 R2 L' D B2 R' B' U' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' 
46. L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B' L' R2 B' F2 D' B2 R' F2 
47. U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R D' R U2 L2 D' R D2 F' 
48. D L2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L' B F2 D B' L F' L D' 
49. U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L R2 B2 D R F' R F' D2 
50. F2 D' F' U' D B2 R L B D' L' D2 R2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 
51. U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L B D2 L2 B U R2 D2 R U2


----------



## Puggins (Nov 8, 2014)

*Round 2 Results:*

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1. Cale S 20.66(19.59)
2. qaz 23.48(21.98)
3. CyanSandwich 26.04(22.37)
4. Mats Bergsten 26.09(21.38)

*3x3 Blindfolded:*
1. qaz 51.38(44.68)
2. Cale S 52.00(39.71)
3. CyanSandwich 59.62(51.82)
4. MatsBergsten 1:32.69(1:15.78)
5. penguinz7 2:50.14(2:31.60)

*4x4 Blindfolded:*
1. Cale S 4:08.27(3:33.56)
2. MatsBergsten 6:07.70(5:36.35)

*5x5 Blindfolded:*
1. Cale S 11:12.76(11:12.76)
2. Mats Bergsten DNF(DNF)

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
1. CyanSandwich 19/25(13) 1:00


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 9, 2014)

Jeez Mats. And I thought last time was close!

I have to remember that this ends on Saturday. I keep being like "okay time for 4BLD" but then the results are already posted.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 9, 2014)

*2x2bld = 29.02* (6/12) so bad
39.18, 42.00, dnf, dnf, 29.53, 29.09, dnf, dnf, dnf, 22.85, 32.41, 31.24

only one solve sub-29

*3x3BLD = 1:15.31* (6/12) so much better than last two weeks 
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:04.71, 1:11.02, 1:35.09, 1:24.10, DNF, 1:15.79, 1:20.94
But it did not start good!

*4x4BLD = 6:23.85* (3/5)
7:08.64, DNF, 5:55.25, 6:07.65, dnf

*5x5BLD = 12:22.38* (2/5) close dnfs but good solves too
DNF, DNF (2+), DNF (3E), 11:39.55 very good, 13:05.20


Cannot do 6bld for the moment as my old 6x6 broke and the new one has not arrived yet


----------



## qaz (Nov 9, 2014)

2BLD: 26.87, 23.78, DNF, 27.34, 21.13, DNF, 21.74, 27.75, 19.56, 20.06, 19.09, DNF
*MoB5: 20.32*
3BLD: 57.82, DNF, 54.95, 1:04.90, 59.08, DNF, DNF, 1:06.63, DNF, 51.16, 53.53, 50.05
*MoB5: 53.50*
4BLD: DNF, DNF, 5:30.41, DNF, 5:53.74, DNF, DNF, DNF
*MoB3: DNF*


Spoiler



1. 3w
2. gave up in memo
4. 3c
6. lots off
7. lots off
8. forgot memo

really pathetic considering I used to average sub-5


----------



## Cale S (Nov 10, 2014)

3BLD - mean of best 5 - 51.62
53.29, 44.54, 50.61, 1:00.03, 49.63


Spoiler



1:04.81, 53.29, 44.54, 1:08.92, DNF(1:17.55), 1:12.80, 50.61, 1:02.91, 1:00.03, 49.63, DNF(1:34.56), DNF(49.54)


4BLD - mean of best 3 - 4:01.82
4:07.79, 4:03.44, 3:54.23


Spoiler



DNF(4:23.60), 4:14.78, 4:11.81, DNF(4:17.04), 4:07.79, DNF(4:33.06), 4:03.44, 3:54.23
haven't done much 4BLD in a while because of mostly 5BLD, my memo at first was really bad
pretty good success rate though (5/8), and consistent times


5BLD - mean of best 2 - 9:04.01
9:17.37, 8:50.64


Spoiler



1. DNF (10:53.41 off by 2m, 2x)
2. 9:17.37 [3:28]
second best ever, best on cam, second sub-10
3. DNF (9:55.60) off by 3x
had a long pause at the beginning of wings
4. DNF
5. 9:39.12 [3:45] 
really fluid execution 
6. 8:50.64 [3:20]
really good execution, first sub-9


6BLD - best of 1 - 25:45.19


Spoiler



yay pb, second success, and on cam


7BLD - best of 1 - DNF


Spoiler



I'm fairly certain my memo was exactly correct, but I make lots of execution mistakes
48:35.13 [18:55]


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 10, 2014)

So.. why was I not in the results? I know I never did the MBLD I said I would, but still?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 11, 2014)

MBLD
15/25 1:00
Hahaha wow that's so bad. Ran out of time for last 3. I executed the wrong rooms for 4 cubes. Completely forgot the corners of 1. 2 twisted corners on one and the other was mostly off.


----------



## Puggins (Nov 12, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> So.. why was I not in the results? I know I never did the MBLD I said I would, but still?



Oh, I'm so sorry that I skipped over you. I think I missed your post while I was writing the times down. Sorry, I'll edit the post now.


----------



## BDQ (Jul 7, 2015)

MBLD 7/10 56:50


----------



## turtwig (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm going to restart this race.

Round 1:
Sunday 2/28/2016 - Sunday 3/6/2016 (Ends at night, around 24:00 UTC).
You can attempt as many of the scrambles as you want. 2BLD and 3BLD will be mean of best 3 and 4-7BLD and MBLD will be best single.

2BLD:

1. R2 U F U2 F U2 R' F2 R' 
2. R U F U2 R F' U2 R F' U' 
3. R2 U2 F2 U F' R F R2 U' 
4. R' F R F2 U2 R' F U2 F 
5. U R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' F U2 
6. U' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' 
7. U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F' 
8. R U2 F2 U R' F R' F2 R 
9. U R U R2 F2 U2 R' U R' 
10. F2 U R' U2 F R F2 U2 F' U 
11. U F2 R' U' R2 F R' U R2 U2 
12. U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R U

3BLD:

1. D2 B2 R2 B L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 D L2 R F D B L' F' L2 U Rw' Uw 
2. R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L' U' F2 U' B' F D' F R' U Fw Uw2 
3. U' R2 U' B L B' U F L B2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 R F2 D' Fw' Uw2 
4. F2 U' R2 L' U' R2 U' B D U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 Fw' Uw2 
5. R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B D' B D' L' D' R' B' L Rw2 
6. L2 B U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F R B' D' Uw' 
7. R F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R F L B' U R' D R' Rw2 Uw2 
8. R2 B2 L U2 L' F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 B' R B2 L' D F U' R F2 D2 Fw 
9. R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L U R2 B' F R' D U2 R' D2 Fw Uw' 
10. F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B D L F' U B R B' L U Rw2 Uw' 
11. U F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U L' F2 R F L B2 L2 D' B' F' Rw2 Uw2 
12. R U' F2 B' L F' D R' F B R2 U' L2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2

4BLD:

1. F' U2 D2 R F' Rw2 F' R' B2 Uw2 D Rw2 F2 R2 F R F2 Uw' Rw L D Rw2 L' U' Uw D' L2 Rw U2 D' Uw' R F R F R' D B' Uw2 U2 
2. Uw Rw' Fw' U2 D2 B' Rw D2 Fw' Uw U2 B' D' Fw L2 F2 Rw2 U' B' Uw2 B' Fw L2 D2 Uw2 R U2 B' U' Rw' Uw B U2 Uw' L' Uw2 F Uw Fw2 U2 
3. U2 F' L2 Rw' D2 R' Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw R Uw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 U B R2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw' Fw' U2 D2 Rw' Uw' L B2 Rw' L' 
4. R2 D U Rw2 D2 Fw' F Uw' U2 L B D F' R' D2 R B2 Rw R2 F' Rw' U2 F D2 Uw L2 U F Fw' Rw2 D F' L2 F2 Uw2 B U2 Fw' U' B2 
5. Uw' Fw L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw' U2 B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw U L2 Rw2 Uw' D2 U2 L B2 D2 F Uw B F2 Uw2 D' F' Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 U Uw2 B2 Rw Uw2 
6. B' R' Fw Rw' D' F2 L' Fw2 F' U2 D' L' B Uw' D U' F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw B Rw B R2 Uw' D2 Fw R' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw U R' B2 Rw' 
7. Rw2 Fw2 D Fw F2 D Uw' F2 B R' L' D' B' R2 F2 R B F2 D2 F R2 L' D' B2 Uw' F' D2 F' R U' L2 Fw' B2 U D B' U2 F2 B Uw2 
8. Rw R' F' U' L' B' D F2 R' Fw2 F2 R' Uw D F2 Fw' U R Uw2 L' R2 F Fw' B' R' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw Rw Fw Rw U F2 L2 Fw U' B2 D2 
9. F' Uw L2 R' Fw R' Uw' L U2 B2 Uw L Rw Uw' U' Fw L U2 D' Uw B F2 R Fw2 R Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 L' B' R' L B Rw Fw2 Uw2 D 
10. R' Rw' Fw L U' L' D2 R' Rw' L' B' D Fw U Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 Rw Uw' F2 D B' Rw D2 U' Fw L2 D B2 U' D' Uw' R Uw' L' B2 R Uw L 
11. Uw2 R2 B Fw' D2 L' B' U' L U' Rw D' Fw F R' F2 Fw L2 U2 Rw' L2 B2 U' Uw Rw2 L' Fw L2 R U B D' Fw' F Rw2 Uw' F' Uw' B2 Rw 
12. Rw' F2 U2 Uw R Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 R2 L Uw2 F U2 R2 F2 R' Uw F L' F' Rw D2 B' L2 F U R B2 F2 D U2 Rw R' D2 Rw2 Uw' L' R2 U2

5BLD:

1. Uw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 F Bw' R' F U Lw' F' U' Dw2 Bw F2 Lw Uw2 Bw' B2 Dw Fw2 F' L F Dw2 D' R Dw' Fw B2 Bw Lw' D Bw2 Uw2 F2 B Fw2 D Bw2 Lw' B Dw' Lw2 R' B' Fw Rw Uw Bw2 R2 L2 Lw B Bw F2 Fw2 R2 U D 
2. Dw Lw' B2 F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 B Dw' D2 Fw' D2 L Bw2 Uw' R B Dw2 Fw U B' D L' D' Rw R2 Dw' D Bw F2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw Bw Dw2 L' Lw Dw B Fw Uw2 R2 Bw L Lw' Dw2 D' F2 L' Dw B' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 B' R2 U 
3. Rw L Bw2 B Uw' F Uw B Uw2 L U' Bw' Rw2 Lw Bw' L2 Bw' B' F2 Fw D2 U2 Dw Rw2 L2 Fw' U' B Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 U2 D' R L2 Dw Rw2 Bw2 L Fw' F Dw L B' L Fw2 Rw U2 Fw' F' Uw2 Bw Dw Bw' 
4. Bw R U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 B' L Rw Fw2 Bw2 F B R Rw Dw2 D2 Bw' D' Dw2 Bw2 L2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Dw' L2 R' Lw2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw' U D' L' Lw2 B D' U2 L R' Bw' Dw' D Lw2 R' B' L2 Rw2 B' F Dw2 B U Lw2 R2 F' 
5. Bw' L B Fw' R2 Lw F Dw2 U' L2 Dw' U2 D' Bw Lw' L' B Lw' R Fw2 D Bw U2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw2 R' Uw' L R2 D Bw Uw' L' R2 Lw Bw2 R D' Lw2 F' B' R Lw2 Uw B2 Uw R2 D Fw2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Bw F2 Lw' U2 Uw' Fw2 
6. Fw2 Dw2 L' R F Bw' L' R Rw' Lw F Dw2 R' B F Dw2 Lw2 D' Dw Rw Dw L' Lw R Rw Dw2 B Bw2 U' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 U2 F' D' Dw U2 R' B Lw R2 Dw Fw2 Bw' Uw2 U' Dw2 L R' U F Dw' F' Rw' R2 L2 Dw2 B' 
7. Fw' F2 B2 Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 D R' Lw D' L2 Fw' D' Fw Lw' L R2 D Bw' Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw' Fw L2 Dw2 R2 Dw U2 Fw2 R' F2 Dw2 Fw2 R Rw' Dw Lw' Bw2 B Uw2 U B2 D L' U2 D Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 U' Rw B' Lw F Uw' R L 
8. R' Uw F2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 Fw R' Bw' D Lw2 U D2 R' L' Rw D' Bw Uw Fw Dw2 L B' Lw' U' Rw' D2 B Dw' D Uw2 U' Fw D' R' F2 L' Bw Rw U Rw' B' U2 F2 Bw R Uw2 R2 Dw D' L Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Dw' Bw' B' R Fw' 
9. Dw B2 Uw2 B' D' L' D' U' R B2 Lw Fw' Lw2 F2 Rw' Bw' L2 F2 Bw2 Uw' F D L Bw' F Rw Fw' L Dw Lw2 D2 Lw2 U Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 L' Bw' F2 Lw Dw2 Rw' F B U D2 Bw' F2 L R F2 Uw' U2 Rw' Bw2 D' Dw' L R' Fw 
10. Fw' R Lw Rw' Bw2 U D Dw2 B Rw' L Bw' U Fw U' R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw Bw D U Lw Rw2 U2 Lw2 F Dw Lw2 U B' Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' B D2 L' Fw' Bw L' Dw' L2 D2 B2 L2 Lw' Rw' D2 Fw2 D L' U' Fw2 R' B' Dw2 
11. F Lw B2 L R2 Rw' Lw F2 Rw' R2 Lw Dw U2 Fw' U' D' Dw F Uw' Bw D Dw2 R' Lw' Uw Lw Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw' U Lw2 R2 Uw B' R D' Uw' Bw Fw' L2 Lw' B L2 U R' Uw2 Fw F U Uw' Rw2 R' Lw 
12. Uw' Fw B' Lw L' Bw2 F U' R2 B U F' Bw D2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw L D' Fw' Lw Dw' R2 B' L Rw Dw R2 Dw B Fw' R2 Rw' B Fw' Dw D F2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw' R Uw L' R' Bw L2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 L' Bw B


6BLD:

1. L2 Lw2 D L2 D' Dw F U Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 R2 U2 Rw' Bw' U' 3Rw2 Lw' B2 Uw' R Uw D F' Bw' Lw' R2 3Fw2 L Dw' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw R Bw2 3Fw' B2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' D' 3Fw' Dw' B' Rw2 Bw' R2 3Fw L' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 3Rw2 R Dw' 3Rw R2 L D 3Fw' 3Rw Uw L2 3Fw2 R Lw D' L2 B' Lw' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw' Fw Bw2 3Fw Rw L2 
2. 3Rw D' Lw 3Uw2 Uw' U' Bw2 B2 3Fw Lw2 3Rw F' 3Rw' Rw' Uw 3Uw Rw2 U2 R' 3Rw B2 3Rw' Dw' Lw D2 Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw R' Fw' Bw' Uw 3Uw2 3Fw F' Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' R' Dw U' L F' Bw D Fw Bw' 3Uw' Bw 3Uw2 F2 Rw 3Fw' Rw' Lw2 Uw B' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw Uw' 3Uw D B' Lw' 3Fw' F2 3Uw2 Uw' B F L 3Fw' D' R' Bw 3Fw' D' 
3. B 3Fw2 Fw R2 B 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw Fw 3Rw B2 R2 3Rw Fw' Uw Lw2 Bw R2 D 3Uw2 Rw' Bw Fw 3Uw' U' R Fw2 R2 Dw' F' L U2 L 3Uw F Fw R Uw' U D L2 3Rw R' 3Uw R2 U Rw Lw' 3Fw2 Fw U2 R' Rw2 Bw Dw F2 Lw2 3Rw' Bw' D2 Bw' Fw2 Rw 3Uw' D2 R' 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw' L' B' F2 3Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 U2 3Fw

7BLD:

1. F2 3Dw2 F 3Dw2 U R2 Uw Bw' B2 Lw B' 3Lw Fw' Rw2 U Fw' Lw 3Rw 3Uw' Uw' Bw' 3Rw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 B' U 3Uw' L 3Bw2 3Fw 3Dw Bw2 3Dw' R 3Fw2 F' Bw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Rw Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Rw2 D' B' 3Fw' 3Rw Lw R 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 B2 R2 3Uw2 L F' 3Lw2 3Fw' Rw2 L' B Lw2 Uw2 Fw' R' U2 Dw' F' 3Lw2 3Rw2 R2 B' D 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Dw' Fw' 3Dw B' U2 B Bw 3Lw2 D Fw' L Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw' D' R 
2. 3Rw Lw U2 Fw D2 3Dw Bw2 Rw2 Dw B' Rw D2 3Fw2 Fw2 L2 D Fw' U2 Fw Rw2 R' L2 F' 3Uw2 Uw F2 Dw B' 3Lw2 Lw' F2 3Lw' Lw2 L' 3Dw2 3Uw2 B2 F2 3Uw Lw' D' Uw2 Fw Rw' U' 3Fw' L D U' 3Dw L2 3Uw2 Rw 3Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 3Uw U' Uw' L 3Bw' Rw 3Uw' L F Dw 3Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B D' F D2 3Uw B' Uw Bw' Dw' Lw U 3Bw' B' F' Dw' Bw U' Bw2 3Uw' Uw F' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw2 Dw Bw' 
3. 3Uw' 3Lw2 Fw' Rw' Dw' 3Rw' R' Rw B' Fw' L F' 3Lw2 R' 3Dw D F' 3Bw2 R' L F' Bw2 Uw' F Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw' Dw 3Lw' B Dw' 3Uw2 Rw D Bw 3Uw' U 3Dw F2 Lw' Uw2 U' R2 Rw2 L2 F 3Rw 3Lw2 B' 3Bw' Rw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw D' 3Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw' F' R' 3Fw U Fw2 Bw 3Rw' Dw2 3Bw 3Fw2 3Uw D' 3Rw2 L' B2 3Bw 3Dw 3Fw L2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw' Uw Dw' 3Fw' Rw Lw' 3Lw2 3Rw R2 U' 3Lw 3Rw' Rw D 3Bw2 L Dw B'

MBLD:

1) L R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D' U L F' U' 
2) B U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 F L' U' B' F R B' F' D' 
3) L B' R' D' B R' F' L2 D' U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R B2 R U2 R2 
4) U B L F B' L2 D' F R' F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 D L' 
5) F L2 B' D2 U2 B F U2 F' L2 F2 R B U' L' D' R' B2 U R' U2 
6) U B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 B' R2 U' L F D L2 F U2 
7) D' R' L2 F' B2 R F' D R F2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B 
8) F2 B U2 L D2 F' U2 B2 L' D B2 D2 F R2 B R2 F R2 F2 R2 
9) B2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 R2 D L B D2 R' B R D' B U R' 
10) F' B L2 D2 R F B2 L2 U B' R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 
11) R' F2 D F L B' U F B2 R D2 L' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 
12) F2 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 D U L2 U' R' D2 F' R' U R D' R' B2 F2 
13) D L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U B' L' R2 F' R' U R' B' U' L' 
14) B D' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U' L F L2 U' L2 U2 R B2 
15) R2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' D R' D' B' U F D2 B D2 U 
16) U B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 R D' U R B' L' D2 R 
17) F2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 L B D' F2 L B U' L2 D2 B 
18) F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' R U B' L2 R B' D L2 R D' 
19) F D L2 D L U F' D' B' R B D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 
20) L B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L B F2 D2 F L D' L' 
21) R' D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 B D' L U B2 U F' L2 D' L 
22) L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' D B F D2 R' F L' D' R B2 
23) B2 R' D L D2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 
24) B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L U' B' D' L B' U' R' F' 
25) R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L D' L' F L' F' D B' U' 
26) R2 U B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 U F R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 
27) D' F B U' F' R' F R D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' 
28) U' F' U F R' U' L' U2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 
29) D2 B2 L2 U' L U R F L2 F R2 L2 D2 B D2 F' D' 
30) F2 U' R L D' F B U2 B R U2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 F' L2 F B 
31) D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 U' B' D L2 U2 F' D2 U L2 
32) F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 D' B U R' B U F2 L' R' U' 
33) U' L2 B' U B R D' B L U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 
34) F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 L' B D' L F L2 
35) F' R' F2 B2 U' D F L F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 
36) U' L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 L' F L2 D' R B2 D' F' L2 
37) B L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B U L' B2 R' F' R2 F U' R2 U2 
38) U' R L' B U' L2 D R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 F R 
39) F' L U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L B' D2 L2 B2 F' R' B R 
40) F2 U2 B D2 B D2 U2 F D2 B' F' U R' B2 R' F L U F2 L D 
41) U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U B' R U' F2 R2 B' L2 F U' F' 
42) B' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L D' B L U' B' R' B R2 
43) L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R' D' L' B' F' U2 B2 R U' 
44) L F R2 D L F B2 U2 L' U2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 
45) F U' R U' D2 R2 D F' U2 B' D2 L F2 B2 L B2 R2 B2 L F2 
46) D2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' U' R' F' L D' L D2 U' R F2 
47) B2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R D' F' R2 D L' F' U2 F R F' 
48) F2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L F' R' U' F2 D F L' 
49) D F' U' R2 L D' R U' B' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' 
50) L' B U' D2 L U' B2 R' L U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I'm going to restart this race.
> You can attempt any number of scrambles (always take the first n scrambles for n attempts), and you can set your own goals (singles, means, of averages).


Good idea to revive the thread, but how can it be a race if everyone sets different goals? You need to specify what results we should post for ranking. Mean of best 3 in each event or best single would make sense.


----------



## turtwig (Feb 28, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Good idea to revive the thread, but how can it be a race if everyone sets different goals? You need to specify what results we should post for ranking. Mean of best 3 in each event or best single would make sense.



We can do mean of best 3 in 2-5BLD and single for 6-7 and MBLD. 
(Sorry, I'm kinda new here, so I wasn't too sure on how to organize this).


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 28, 2016)

I may join in but just use the scrambles for my own goals. Maybe sub 3 mins in half the 3BLD scrambles?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2016)

turtwig said:


> We can do mean of best 3 in 2-5BLD and single for 6-7 and MBLD.


I suggest single for 4-5BLD instead (or as well) since those can have low success rates, as well as being time consuming.

I think I see what you meant by goals now. Yes everyone should set their own goal like sub-2 etc. as long as the ranking uses consistent results.


----------



## turtwig (Feb 29, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I suggest single for 4-5BLD instead (or as well) since those can have low success rates, as well as being time consuming.
> 
> I think I see what you meant by goals now. Yes everyone should set their own goal like sub-2 etc. as long as the ranking uses consistent results.



Sure, I'll change 4-5BLD to best single


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 29, 2016)

You should also set a last date, i.e next Sunday 24:00 (UTC/GMT) or whatever suits you.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 29, 2016)

*2BLD:* DNF, 21.29, DNF, DNF, 22.56, DNF, 37.19, 23.52 = *22.46*
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:14.75, 2:12.57, 1:44.25, 1:25.98, DNF, 2:02.85, 1:28.82, 1:41.22 = *1:32.01* Bad
*4BLD:* DNF, 6:28.51, 5:26.34 = *5:26.34* Real good
*5BLD:* DNF, 13:46.50, .... = *13:46.50* Good

Bad start with lots of DNF-s.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 2, 2016)

*3BLD*: 1:05.01, 1:13.73, 59.13, DNF, 1:02.16, DNF, DNF, 1:01.94, 57.61, DNF, 44.49, DNF * MOB3=53.74*
accuracy 58% mean 1:00.59 - slow, because I haven't been practicing, although that 44 was quite good


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2016)

3BLD: 50.87, DNF(1:13.32), DNF(44.80), 49.44, DNF(45.20), 38.95, 1:00.76, DNF(1:01.79), 33.49, DNF(32.27), DNF(34.52), 1:14.78

MBLD 16/20 46:55.84 [30:14.88]


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 4, 2016)

2BLD: 24.09, DNF, 13.17, 7.05, 12.20, DNF, 10.65, 15.23, DNF, DNF, 40.05, 15.40
MOB3: 7.05, 10.65, 12.20 = 9.97
3BLD: DNF, 1:51.44, 1:24.62, DNF, 1:41.45, DNF, 1:09.06, DNF, 1:07.76, DNF, DNF, 1:31.48
MOB3: 1:07.76, 1:09.06, 1:24.62= 1:13.81


----------



## LK (Mar 5, 2016)

3BLD: 37.36, 40.00, 41.90, 37.66, 39.49, *32.85*, 59.95, *34.03*, 52.51, DNF(39.07), *34.19*, 48.13
MOB3 = 33.69


----------



## turtwig (Mar 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-5


Time List:
1. 59.54 F' R U' R F' U R2 F U2 
2. DNF(34.57) R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U 
3. 1:03.72 R' U R F' R U' F R2 F2 
4. 40.25 F' U' R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 
5. 55.95 U R U' R' F R F R U' 
6. DNF(55.38) R U F' R F2 R' U' F U' 
7. (DNF(30.58)) U2 F U2 R' F R' F U R' 
8. (29.93) F U F' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 
9. 48.43 U R' U' R' F U2 F U2 F2 
10. 38.82 R2 F2 R' F R U' F2 U F2 
11. 1:04.12 U' R F R2 F R' U2 F R U' 
12. 37.37+ U' R U' R F2 R' F U' R' U2
(Ignore the scrambles.)

Yeah, I'm a noob. MoB3=35.37


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice to see this back, I'll try to do some solves later


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2016)

3BLD: 44.31, 32.07, DNF(48.41), 42.39, DNF(56.62), DNF(41.94), 1:23.70, 36.76, DNF(57.06), DNF(43.48), DNF(44.59), 1:01.71

Really bad session

4BLD: DNF


----------



## turtwig (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry this is late guys.

*Round 1 Results:*

*2BLD:* (MoB3)

1. Hssandwich (9.97)
2. MatsBergsten (22.46)
3. turtwig (35.37)

*3BLD:* (MoB3)

1. LK (33.69)
2. Iggy (37.07)
3. Roman (40.63)
4. kamilprzyb (53.74)
5. Hssandwich (1:13.81)
6. MatsBergsten (1:32.01)

*4BLD:* (Single)

1. MatsBergsten (5:26.34)

*5BLD:* (Single)

1. MatsBergsten (13:46.50)

*MBLD:*

1. Roman (16/20, 12 points, 46:55.84)

(By the way, it would save me a lot of time if you guys could calculate your own MoB3s).

*Round 2:*
Monday 3/7/2016 - Sunday 3/13/2016 (Ends at night, around 24:00 UTC).

*2BLD:*

1. U' R U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2. F R' F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U2 
3. U F U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
4. R' U' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 
5. U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U' 
6. U' R U' R2 U2 F R' U F R 
7. U F' U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 
8. F2 U R F2 U' F R' F2 R2 
9. F2 R2 F U' R U' R' U2 R2 
10. U' F2 U R U' R' U R' F U2 
11. R U R' U2 R U F2 U' F U2 
12. R' F' R2 F' R' F U2 F U'

*3BLD:*

1. R B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R U L2 D' L2 B L' B2 Fw Uw' 
2. D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F L2 D2 U L2 D' R U L' U2 Fw Uw 
3. F2 D' L' U' L2 D2 R B R2 U B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 Fw' Uw2 
4. L' F2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U' L B D2 L R' U L2 D' Fw' Uw2 
5. L2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' L F' D2 B' D' F2 R' B' F' R' U' Rw 
6. R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 R' B R2 B R' B2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2 
7. B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D B2 U2 R' F2 L' D L' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 
8. U' B R2 U' L F' B' D R U D2 B U2 F2 D2 B U2 F U2 Rw' Uw' 
9. U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B R D2 L' U' F L2 R2 D B' Fw' 
10. R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U R' F2 D' B F' U' R2 B Rw Uw2 
11. B L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 B' L D' F' D' L' B R2 
12. R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' F' U2 L B' D B2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2

*4BLD:*

1. Uw' Rw L' U' L2 Rw' Fw B D2 Fw2 D Uw Rw Uw' Rw L' Fw D2 R U' D' B' F' R U' D' R2 L' U Uw L B L Fw2 D2 L' B' Uw B' Uw2 
2. 1.00 L R2 Uw R Rw' Uw Rw L2 Fw' B' Uw' Fw' F' U' D' L D2 L2 Uw L D2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw B U2 F' Uw Fw L2 U Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' D2 F2 L U2 Fw2 
3. R U Uw Fw' Rw' U R' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw2 F' B R2 B2 U D R2 F' B U' F' L D' F Rw Fw L' Uw2 R' D2 B2 F R L' D2 R2 U L B' 
4. R2 F B Rw' Fw' R Fw2 Uw' B2 D2 B2 L2 Uw2 F B L2 Rw F R' B' F' D B U F' B' Rw U Rw2 U Uw' L2 R' Fw L' Uw' U2 Fw' U F2 
5. Rw' U2 B2 F' U Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw U L' Fw Uw2 D' R Uw R2 F2 Uw' F' Uw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' L Fw' L R2 U L U R' Rw F2 Rw F' D2 B2 Uw 
6. L2 F' R Uw L2 B2 Fw2 Uw' D L2 Rw' Fw L Fw' F' B U' B' D' L' D Fw' B2 U2 B2 Uw' B' Uw U B' U2 Uw' B L' Uw' L2 Fw2 D Uw' B 
7. Uw R' D2 U2 Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 L B' R2 B2 D2 B L' U R' D Uw Rw' Fw Uw L' Rw' F Uw L Rw2 D Uw2 B' F Rw2 F Fw Uw Rw L B2 R 
8. B F' Rw' U Uw F' B2 Uw' L2 Fw' L D2 R' D' Fw' R' B' Fw L2 B' D' Rw U' F U' Rw' B' Uw R2 U2 D2 Rw R D2 Uw' Rw F U R F' 
9. R2 U L F2 L' R D U Rw F' L2 U' Rw' R' Fw' Rw D' Fw U B2 L' D L Uw' Rw L' B2 D2 Uw2 L Uw2 L Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw' R F' L' B2 
10. L Rw' Fw2 L F2 D Uw2 Rw' F2 R2 F2 R2 Rw F R2 B2 U' F' D Fw' Rw' D R Fw' Rw2 R2 D Fw2 F2 B' Uw L2 R' D' Uw2 F2 Fw L2 Fw Uw' 
11. Rw2 U2 F L' Rw' D' L2 F Uw Rw' B' R Uw R2 F' Uw R' Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw' F2 D2 L2 R' Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 B Rw' Uw' U2 L' Fw2 D2 U2 Uw R 
12. Fw B' U' L' Rw' Fw D' F2 B D' Rw2 U' R L' D2 B R' U2 L' Fw Uw2 R' D2 Fw Uw2 Rw R' F' U Rw' D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D U' Rw D2 L2 B2

*5BLD:*

1. Dw' Uw Lw2 F2 B2 R' Lw2 Dw2 U' Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 B2 Uw2 B2 R' Dw Rw2 Lw' L2 Dw Bw2 Uw2 B Uw B F' Fw L' Dw' Uw2 Lw F2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw U F' Fw B2 Lw2 Bw' Rw R' Lw' Uw D2 U' B' R' Bw Uw2 B Uw' R Lw2 

2. Lw2 B Lw2 R' Rw' Uw Rw2 U2 F Uw2 F2 Uw F2 Uw' Fw' Dw2 R' U2 D Uw' Rw' Bw B' Uw2 U2 F Dw R Rw' Fw Rw' Fw2 R Bw2 B R Dw2 Lw' U D2 B L' Bw2 Lw' Fw' Dw R Dw L Rw Dw Rw L2 R' Fw' Lw' Rw' D Bw R' 

3. Rw D Dw2 Uw B' L' D' L B2 Bw2 D' L U' L' R' Uw' Rw' F' Lw' Fw' L2 F2 Fw' D' U' R2 B F L U' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 B2 D2 R' L2 F' Uw2 B Rw' F2 Lw2 Fw' Rw R' L Uw Lw' Fw' Dw Uw' U' Fw B' 

4. U Fw Dw2 L' Fw2 Rw Bw2 Uw' F' B' R' B Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw F' D L2 Uw' U' L B2 F' D2 Uw' R2 L' F2 L' U' Rw' B2 Fw2 U' D B Fw' F Bw2 U2 R2 Dw F B' Uw2 U' Bw Fw' D2 B2 Lw2 B' Uw Bw2 Fw Dw2 D2 Bw2 Fw 

5. Fw U2 Bw2 R' U L Rw2 Uw Bw L U Rw' Dw2 Rw' B' Uw Lw' Uw' B2 U2 F U Fw Bw' L2 F2 R2 Lw D' Rw2 B' Rw2 L D2 L B2 D' Lw B' Rw2 B Uw Rw Uw2 U2 D' Bw Lw' F' Uw' B Dw2 Uw2 F2 D Lw Bw2 F' Dw' F 

6. D2 L2 Dw2 R' Dw' L' D F' R2 Rw2 F2 Lw Dw' B2 R2 Rw2 L' B D2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 U' Dw Fw' Rw' Bw B2 R' Bw' Uw B2 Uw2 D' Dw2 F' U2 R L Bw' R Bw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Dw' L2 Bw' R2 Uw L' Lw' Fw2 F Bw2 Dw' Uw R2 Dw' 

7. Fw R' Lw U2 Dw B' U Uw' B Uw2 L2 U Rw2 D' Lw R B' U2 Dw Bw' R2 B Uw' Lw' Rw F Lw F R B2 Dw2 Uw2 L' B Dw2 U Rw Fw F2 L2 B2 R L Rw Dw Fw' Uw' Bw' U2 D2 Bw2 Lw L Fw2 F' Uw' Lw Rw2 U2 D2 

8. Rw2 Fw2 B' L' Dw U2 L U2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 D Rw Fw' F' D' Uw2 U R B' R Uw' R Dw R' U2 B' R2 B R Rw' Fw F' D2 Dw R' Dw' B' Lw' U Rw2 R2 Fw Bw' F2 Rw2 F Uw Fw2 Uw Lw' U2 L2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 U D2 Rw F2 

9. F2 Rw F B' U B2 L Fw' B2 F' Bw Lw' Rw Fw' Dw' F' R Dw2 Rw R' F2 Lw D U2 Uw2 Lw2 U Fw2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw R D' U' Fw2 R2 L B' Bw L Dw U Lw' L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw Lw Bw L Bw Lw' Uw' Fw L2 Dw' Lw Uw 

10. Rw' F2 Bw D L B F Fw' Rw' F2 R Lw' Uw Dw2 Rw' Fw2 L Uw B' F2 D2 U2 Fw' Lw' L' Dw' R2 U2 R' F' Lw2 D U' Bw2 Rw2 D' F Bw2 B' D F2 Fw2 D' Rw Lw2 Uw F L2 Lw' F' Fw Bw Lw L' Uw2 R' Dw' Uw U' L' 

11. B U2 Bw' F' Lw2 Dw D' Uw' R2 Rw Uw' U Rw' F Uw2 B2 D U2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw' Lw L2 U2 Fw2 B2 U2 F U2 R' D' Rw' D' L Uw2 Fw R2 Dw Lw Fw Dw B L F Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 U Fw' Lw' Rw B' Fw Bw2 Uw 

12. Rw2 F' Dw' Bw' U2 F2 Dw' L2 F' Fw2 B Uw' D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R L2 F B2 Rw' Dw' Fw Rw2 B D Bw Fw2 Dw L Rw' Fw' R Rw' Bw' F' Dw L2 Fw' Rw Bw R' Uw R' U D' F' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 D' Dw2 F Bw2 D Fw' L' R' Rw'

*6BLD:*

1. Bw B' R F2 3Fw Lw2 F' R2 U L2 Fw2 3Fw' R' Fw' L' F' Uw' D' Rw2 R U2 R F2 D 3Fw2 Lw' U' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw Bw 3Fw' F D2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' U2 Bw U' B2 R L 3Fw' Bw Dw D 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 Uw2 F Bw2 D2 Bw Lw F' U' Lw 3Rw F 3Rw2 B2 L2 Dw Lw' Bw2 3Fw Rw 3Uw Uw F D2 Lw' B2 F' L2 Rw' Bw 

2. Lw2 B' Rw2 U F2 3Uw L' Dw2 Rw 3Rw' L Lw2 3Uw2 F' B' Lw U Uw2 Bw2 B Uw D2 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 3Rw R' Dw2 U2 B2 Dw2 Bw 3Rw' U Bw L 3Fw U' 3Uw L F Rw' 3Fw2 F' 3Rw' Fw' Rw2 Lw2 3Rw' Fw Uw Fw2 R Fw2 Uw L' R Rw Lw2 U Fw' 3Fw R' Lw Bw 3Uw' F2 Rw B2 D L Uw U 3Rw' 3Uw L 3Fw R Lw 3Fw 

3. D U' 3Fw L' F' D2 3Fw2 F' R' F R' 3Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' 3Rw' Rw' U Uw 3Fw Fw' Lw D R2 D2 U R L2 F' Fw 3Rw Fw2 U2 3Rw Bw Uw2 U' 3Rw' U' Lw L' D2 Bw' 3Fw' D2 B2 D Rw 3Fw' B2 Dw R' 3Uw2 Rw 3Fw Rw 3Rw' L2 Fw L2 Uw 3Fw D' 3Uw' Uw' Lw2 D' B Lw D Dw B' R2 3Uw2 Lw' L' Bw U' D B2 

4. U B2 U D F2 Bw2 Lw' Fw2 R2 B Bw' Dw2 B D Uw' Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw R 3Fw' 3Uw' D B' R2 F' B 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' D' R2 Dw Uw L' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw B U D2 3Uw Bw 3Fw 3Uw' U F2 U Rw2 U2 L' R2 U Rw Dw B' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw R' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw U 3Rw F' Uw' Fw L' F' Lw' F' R' Uw' Bw 3Fw' Fw2 

5. 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' Bw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw Lw' Fw' D2 3Rw D2 3Rw2 Fw' Lw D' Rw B' 3Rw2 Fw' D' Bw' Dw R Fw2 3Uw2 L' Bw Lw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw2 D2 F 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 B L' B' Uw' Bw U' L2 U R' Fw' D2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' B2 L2 B 3Uw' Dw' F2 3Fw' Lw2 B2 R Rw Uw' L' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw Dw 3Uw' Uw' Fw Bw2 U R2 U2 Uw' Fw

*7BLD:*

1. D' F 3Lw' F Fw2 Rw2 3Bw' Rw' R' 3Fw2 Fw 3Dw2 Dw' Bw' D' Fw Dw' 3Rw2 F2 Lw2 L' F 3Lw' Fw D2 3Fw 3Lw 3Rw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' 3Dw2 Lw B2 Fw2 Dw2 L' B2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U' L' Dw 3Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Dw' L' Rw2 3Fw' B D' 3Rw U' Uw2 3Bw Dw' Bw' 3Dw' Bw D F2 3Dw Dw' L2 3Bw2 3Lw Uw2 Lw' Uw2 3Dw2 Rw2 B2 3Lw L' 3Uw2 D2 Uw' 3Rw Rw' Bw2 F R2 F 3Rw Bw2 3Rw2 F2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw 3Lw2 Lw' Bw2 B' 3Bw' 3Rw B2 

2. D2 Fw L2 3Uw 3Lw L2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Rw' D2 3Lw Bw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' 3Bw Lw' Fw' R' Dw R Rw' L2 3Dw2 Uw Lw' U2 Rw F' Bw' Lw U 3Uw2 D' F' D' 3Lw D2 Dw 3Lw 3Bw Bw' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw' B 3Uw2 Fw' L Uw U Dw2 R' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 B2 Bw' R D2 Dw Uw Rw2 D 3Bw 3Lw2 Fw B 3Uw' D' Dw2 R Rw' 3Rw 3Uw Lw' B2 R Rw F U2 Lw' Rw B' F' Rw2 Fw' Dw' 3Uw' R2 3Dw' R' Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw Rw2 3Bw2 Bw2 R' 

3. 3Dw2 D U' L' D 3Lw 3Bw U L 3Lw Fw' 3Lw' Rw' 3Bw' Bw R 3Bw2 Bw Uw D' 3Lw' Lw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' R' F Dw' Uw' L2 B' Fw' 3Fw D' Rw 3Rw' R F2 3Fw' Rw' Fw2 U2 L 3Lw2 F2 3Fw' Rw Fw2 D' R2 B 3Uw' Lw' U' Bw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' R D' F' L 3Uw R L' Rw' B Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B Lw2 D B F2 3Lw' Fw 3Lw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Fw2 R' B D' L Bw' Dw 

4. Bw2 L 3Bw' 3Lw' B' Lw' B' 3Bw' Lw' Fw' L' Bw U 3Fw 3Dw' Rw' D2 R2 D2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw' Uw B2 F Uw Bw2 3Lw2 Dw D2 3Fw 3Bw2 B2 Fw 3Uw2 Uw' L F B L' Lw Fw' B2 3Uw' Uw Bw' 3Bw2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 R' D2 Bw2 R2 3Lw2 3Bw 3Fw' Uw Rw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw' R Uw2 Lw' U Rw2 B2 3Uw' 3Dw' B R2 3Rw2 3Lw' L2 B2 3Uw' F' Fw2 U B2 3Rw2 R Uw Fw' R2 Lw2 3Rw2 B2 Bw' U2 D2 L 3Rw 3Dw Dw 

5. F U Bw' 3Rw 3Lw' Bw' F2 D B' 3Fw 3Lw Rw' U D2 Lw' Fw U' Fw' Rw 3Dw Rw' U' R 3Bw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' Dw2 3Bw' Fw Lw D 3Fw U 3Bw' Bw2 Fw R2 3Lw Rw2 3Bw' U 3Dw 3Uw Dw2 3Bw' B' 3Lw Rw2 D' F2 3Rw' Bw U Uw Dw2 3Fw' D' Lw2 3Dw' Uw 3Uw' L Rw D2 3Fw' D' L2 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 R Lw 3Fw 3Bw U Fw2 3Uw' D 3Bw 3Rw F' 3Rw2 Lw U L' F2 3Lw 3Rw2 F' 3Lw' B U B' Dw B 3Bw R' D2

*MBLD:*

1) L' U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U F D F2 R B2 L2 
2) D L2 D2 F2 L' D' L' B2 D' F U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 F 
3) F D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 U2 R U B2 U' R2 U2 B R' F' 
4) B L' F' U F2 B' D' B' R B' R D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 
5) R2 B D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' R U' B U' F R' F' D2 F2 
6) B2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B L R2 U2 B D2 U' 
7) U F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R B' R B F U' L' D' 
8) D2 F' L2 F2 D' F U' B' L' D2 F L2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B2 D2 
9) L2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R2 B' U' F L F2 R F2 U R' B' U2 
10) D' B' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 L F U L2 R D B' R U 
11) F2 B2 U' R D2 F' B2 L' B' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 
12) D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 R2 U2 D L B R B D' F' L' B' F2 
13) F2 D2 L2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R' U' F R' D2 B' D' R U' 
14) R B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B L' B2 D B U' F2 L' D' 
15) U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 B U' B U2 R' D2 F' L F' 
16) R' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' B' U' F2 U F' D2 F2 
17) U' F' L F2 D' R' B L R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 
18) L' B R U' L' F' L2 D' F2 R F2 L2 F D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' 
19) L B U D2 B2 D2 L' U2 L U2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' 
20) B' D2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 F L2 B' U' F D' U' L2 F2 L' B' F' 
21) U L2 F' U R B2 D' R L F U2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 
22) L F2 R B2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R U R' D' B U2 F L2 D' F 
23) F2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L R2 D2 R' F' R D' R2 F' R' F' R2 B 
24) B U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' L2 D R D2 B L R D 
25) D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 L D B' U' L2 R B' L 
26) R U F2 U2 R D L' F D R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B 
27) D B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D B2 R F' R' F' R2 B F' R F2 U 
28) R' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' U F2 L' U L R2 B' U B' 
29) R' F U R' B' U2 R2 B2 R' B D2 B2 U F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B2 
30) U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F R2 U R B2 U' B D2 B' U2 
31) L2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B U' L D F D' F' L' R' B2 U' 
32) D2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 B L R2 D2 R F L D' B2 
33) U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 B F' L' F' R U2 B' 
34) R B R D' R2 D' B2 D' F R F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 
35) L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 U2 L D' B2 L' F R D F R B2 
36) D2 L' D2 B2 L2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F D B' U' B2 R B U' R2 D' 
37) R D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L' F' U2 R D L' F' R2 U' 
38) B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 L' F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 R' F U2 
39) R' U2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 D R2 B F2 R' F U B L D L' 
40) B' U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F' D2 L' F2 D F L2 F2 R 
41) U D' F R' L2 D F' R' L B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' 
42) L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U' F' R2 D2 B2 R' B2 
43) U2 B L B R D B L D U2 L2 F U2 F' B2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 
44) D R2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' D B2 U' R B F L' D2 R2 
45) L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D' R2 B D' F L R2 D' B' 
46) B R2 F2 R F2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 R' U2 F' L' R2 B2 D R F2 U R2 
47) F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R' B D2 U' L2 R F2 D B R' 
48) L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' F R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 U F2 L F' U2 L 
49) R2 F2 L2 B D2 B F' L2 D' L2 R U' F L U2 R' D' F' 
50) D2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B F L' D2 U' L2 F2 L B

1) F2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' R B' L' F' D' R2 D2 
2) B' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 F R2 F' D2 L' F2 D 
3) R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D L U2 B2 D B' F' U B2 U R 
4) D U L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 L' U2 F' U' F L' D2 B L U 
5) B2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 F' L B2 R' F' D R B' F' 
6) D' F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F' U R2 B2 R' 
7) R2 D L' D L B U R D' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 
8) B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F R U' B' F2 R' B D' B' U' 
9) B' U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U L' F R2 F2 U' L B L' R2 
10) D B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U B' D' L B' D L' B L2 U2 F' 
11) U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B' U L F' R D' L D2 F' R2 
12) D' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D 
13) U F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R D B' U F' U' R 
14) B' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U2 F2 L B' U2 B U' B R2 U' R' D2 
15) U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D F L D' R' F R' B' D' L U2 
16) B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R' B2 R B2 U' L B2 D2 B' R' F' L F2 
17) D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F U2 F2 L2 R U' B D F R' F' D2 F' L' 
18) F' D2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 D' B' D2 L' U' B' R U2 L2 
19) U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F U B F' U' B U2 R' D L U 
20) L2 R B2 R B2 D2 F2 R B2 L U' L2 F2 R D B' F' U F2 
21) F' L F U' D2 B D L U' D L2 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 R' 
22) R' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 R' B2 U L' 
23) U R' B D' R' D' F R' L' D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 
24) U2 F U2 L2 F U2 B F' D2 U F2 L' D' B R D2 L D2 B' 
25) U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U' R D L' B2 F' D F' L2 F2 
26) R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 F2 B D' B' L' D R U R2 
27) L2 D R B' L' U R2 F' U D' B U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 
28) U2 B' F2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 U' F D' R' B F L2 D R' F 
29) B L U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F' R' B D2 F2 U L B R2 
30) B D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 U' R' F2 L' R' U' R2 F L' R2 
31) B' R D2 F2 D' B' L B U F' L F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 
32) F' U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' R F2 R' U' R F L F' D U' 
33) F D B' R' L U' D F' B2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 L' D2 
34) L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 B D2 R' B2 D2 F' D R D L2 
35) U L U R B' L2 D L' D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 
36) L' D L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B D2 L R' U' L2 R B' F2 
37) D2 B L2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 L B D' F' D2 U' R F L D 
38) L' F2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' U' B R' U2 B2 D U2 L' 
39) F L U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R U' B2 R' B' L' U2 
40) L' F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F L2 B U' L U' R2 B D' 
41) U2 R' B' L' D2 L' F L' U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R' 
42) B2 U' L' D B R2 D' R' U F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' 
43) R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R' F L F2 U F' D B2 U B' D2 
44) R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L U' F D' B L R2 B' F2 L2 
45) U' B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B' U B2 R' B D' F U2 B' R' 
46) F2 R D L B2 R' U2 B L D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 
47) D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 D R B D2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 R' 
48) R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L' F' L' B L D F2 D R2 F' 
49) U2 D2 F' U R2 B' L D R' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 
50) L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F' R D2 U' B2 F' U L2 U F2 R' 

1) U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F' R F D2 L2 D L F2 R' 
2) F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R2 L' U2 B D2 B' F' R2 D' L' 
3) F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' L R D2 R2 D' R U' F 
4) D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L D' U' B U' R U' B 
5) L2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B D' U F2 R' U2 L2 B 
6) D2 B2 D' B R2 D' F U L F R2 F B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' L' 
7) L B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 F' D2 L2 D R U' L2 B R' U2 
8) U F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U L R2 D' F' U2 F R2 U' L 
9) R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L D U F R' B2 U F' 
10) U' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D' L B F U' F2 U R2 D' 
11) B U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 U L U2 L2 B' F' L U R' U 
12) R' U L2 D F R D2 L2 F' L' D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 
13) F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B L D' R B2 D R2 F L2 U' 
14) U L2 F' D2 R' D L2 D' B2 R D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 F 
15) D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L U2 B' L' B2 R2 F' D B2 R2 
16) L' F' L' F' U2 B U' L' F' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 B L' 
17) R2 F2 L2 D' F R2 F' U' R' F' D2 F' R2 F B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
18) D2 R F' B2 D B' R U' B L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 D' L' 
19) B R' D F B' U' L U R2 F R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 
20) L U B R2 D R D R L' F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 
21) D L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L R U' B' D R F D U 
22) U2 R2 D' B' R2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' 
23) D' R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F R D L2 F U' F' L2 R' D2 L2 
24) D' L U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' B' F' L2 B2 L2 U' 
25) L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R' B' F U' F D' B' D2 R 
26) F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U B' L' R U' R2 D B 
27) D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L F2 U2 B L' R F L R' U' 
28) F' B' L2 U' F' R2 B2 D' R' F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 B D2 B 
29) U L' D' R' F B U' F D R' L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 
30) L' U D' B' R L2 U B' R' F D2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 
31) U B2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L' U F' D' F' L B L2 B' 
32) L' B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U' B2 U' B L2 B U' R' B 
33) R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 R2 D F' R B2 L' B' F D B2 D R D 
34) L2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B F' L' D B2 L2 U R' D B' 
35) F R L' D L D' F L2 B' D F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 
36) D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L D F' U R B2 U B' U2 L2 
37) U2 R F2 R U2 B2 F2 L D2 L' R' U B F' U2 R2 D F2 L B R2 
38) R2 L B' U F R' D2 L' B R D2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D 
39) U' D2 L F' R' U2 D L D L' U2 R D2 L D2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 
40) R2 D' R2 F D2 L F' U' F' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U 
41) D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L B2 D' F' U' R2 B L' D' B' 
42) D' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' U2 R' B2 L F D' L2 D2 B2 
43) L2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' U' L2 U2 B F2 R F U B2 
44) R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 U' R D B U2 L B' L2 D' R 
45) B R U2 D L B R2 D2 L' B L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 
46) B' D' B' L2 D' L U' F D F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' D2 
47) R2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 R U' R F' R2 B' D B2 R2 
48) B' R' B' U D R U2 B D U2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L U2 
49) B L2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R B2 F U R' F' L R2 U' 
50) B2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 R D' F2 L' B2 F2 D U B U'


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 8, 2016)

*2BLD:* 17.14, 20.96, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF,20.36, 23.27, 18.27, 22.28 *MOB3=18.60*
*3BLD:* 48.59, 37.33, 53.66, 51.44, 41.82, 53.08, 51.35, 47.10, 47.06, 1:00.87, 51.68, 1:31.67 *MOB3=42.07*
100% accuracy 52.98 mean :tu
*MBLD:* 19/24 56:39
*4BLD:* DNF(18:15), 15:59[~10]
*5BLD:* DNF(28:00) 24:21[~12]
yay first 5bld success


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2016)

MBLD 
14/21 45:20.10 [28:32.66]
*19/26 53:55.33* [36:41.16]
19/27 1:00:38.19 [39:59.69]

3BLD
MOB3 = *35.98*
DNF, DNF(27.74 _damn so ez_), DNF,* 37.19*, 44.73, DNF, 46.59, 47.85, *34.10*, DNF, 40.39, *36.66*


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 10, 2016)

3bld: 2:11.92, DNF(1:43.11), DNF(1:34.21), 3:03.77, DNF(2:22.31), *1:49.18*, DNF(2:02.99), DNF(2:21.85), *1:48.25*, DNF(2:18.12), DNF(2:17.37), *1:46.46* = 1:47.96


----------



## turtwig (Mar 11, 2016)

2BLD: 

1. 41.67 
2. 38.57 
3. 1:04.48 
4. 33.74 
5. 38.97 
6. DNF(57.48) 
7. 35.23+ 
8. 45.73 
9. DNF(1:05.01) 
10. (DNF(20.71)) 
11. 30.57+ 
12. (16.84+) //PB single!

MoB3=27.05

3BLD:

1. 2:40.21 
2. 2:34.31 
3. DNF(2:44.57) 
4. DNF(4:11.49) 
5. DNF(2:09.74) 
6. DNF(3:18.92) 
7. DNF(2:57.75) 
8. DNF(2:57.29) 
9. DNF(3:34.05) 
10. (DNF(1:36.03)[10]) 
11. (2:03.67) //PB single!
12. 3:09.48 

MoB3=2:26.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2016)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:11.97, 1:36.80, 1:23.14, DNF, 2:00.77, DNF, DNF, 1:26.75, 1:19.36 = *1:23.08* the last ones saved it, bad in all
4BLD: 5:29.52 [3:24] = *5:29.52*, wow!
5BLD: 13:49.83 [8:02] = *13:49.83* good, bigbld going well lately


----------



## LK (Mar 13, 2016)

3BLD: DNF(47.16), *31.48*, 49.25, 38.79, *33.18*, *35.01*, DNF(51.28), DNF(41.48), 40.61, DNF(40.69), DNF(33.58), DNF(33.55)
MOB3 = 33.22


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 13, 2016)

*Round 2 Results:*

*2BLD:*
1. kamilprzyb 18.60
2. turtwig 27.05
*3BLD:*
1. LK 33.22
2. Roman 35.98
3. kamilprzyb 42.07
4. MatsBergsten 1:23.08
5. willtri4 1:47.96
6. turtwig 2:26.06
*4BLD:*
1. MatsBergsten 5:29.52
2. kamilprzyb 15:59
*5BLD:*
1. MatsBergsten 13:48.86
2. kamilprzyb 24:21
*MBLD:*
1. kamilprzyb *14 points* 19/24 56:39
2. Roman *12 points* 19/26 53:55.33
*---------------*
So from now on, I'll be organising this race, and I'll make some changes:

_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_adding 2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_adding special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_
*---------------*

*Round 3*
Ends at Sunday 20.03.2016, about 23 UTC
Scrambles:


Spoiler



*2BLD*
1. R2 U2 R F R2 F' U2 R U'	
2. F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F U R F'	
3. F U2 R U' F' U2 F' U2 R2	
4. F U' F' U2 F' R U F2 R	
5. F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 U	
6. U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F2 U' F	
7. R2 F R2 U R' F U' F R	
8. U2 R2 U R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2	
9. U2 R2 F U F R F2 R F2	
10. R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2	
11. R F R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F	
12. R2 F' U2 R' F' U F R2 F2
*3BLD*
1. R' F' L' B2 R2 U' L' B' F L2 U B2 L' R B' F L2 D U Rw2	
2. B2 F2 L2 D' B' R' D' B2 F2 L R D R2 B2 L R' D U Fw Dw2	
3. L B F' U L2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F D' U2 F' L R Bw Fw	
4. F L' R' U L2 R' D' L R2 B' R B L R2 U' B' U2 L D Uw'	
5. B2 U' B' F' D' U L B F2 R' F D' U B' F' D2 B F2 Rw2 Bw2
6. L R' U' R' F2 R' F' L' R D U R2 D B' F' D' U' L' R U	
7. D' U2 L2 B' F U L2 B2 D' F2 L F2 D2 R2 D' B U' L' Dw2 Uw	
8. B' R D B2 U B F2 D B' F D U2 B F' R B2 F U' F Uw'	
9. U2 L F R2 D' U2 F L' D B' L F2 D U L R F R2 Bw2 Uw'	
10. L R D2 U2 L' R B2 R' B' F R2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw'	
11. L U B U' R F' D2 B' F D2 U' B' F' U R' B F D' Uw2 Bw'	
12. L D' B2 R' U' R D' U2 R D2 U R B U' B' R B' D2 R2 Dw
*4BLD*
1. R2 Fw2 R D B' L F' Uw B' L Uw2 F2 U R' D' Fw2 D2 B' F2 R U B' F' L' F' Fw' L2 F' R Rw Uw Rw D2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B F
2. Fw D' F' Fw B U' Uw' L' R2 U D Rw R' U D' Rw' B2 F' U Uw Rw2 Uw U' Fw B' D Rw2 B D' B U Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 L R' Uw' U Rw
3. L' B2 F2 Rw' L' R2 D2 Fw2 L U2 Fw' R Rw' F' U' Rw L' R F R' F D F L Rw R' Fw' L' Rw B2 D F' Fw R Fw2 B Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw2
*5BLD*
1. U Uw2 F U' Rw R B Uw Rw' Fw' L B' Lw D' R2 F2 D' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B Uw' Dw Lw' B Fw2 Dw Fw' Dw Bw2 Dw Lw Dw' Rw B2 F' Dw L2 Uw' Dw D Rw U' R2 U F Uw' F Fw L2 Bw' Lw' Dw F' B2 U Dw' Rw2
2. D' F R U2 Bw Dw' Bw U2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 L2 U F' L' Dw' D' Rw' Fw U L Dw Lw Rw' Fw D F2 Fw2 D Bw B' D R Dw2 R' Bw U2 R2 L U2 F' B2 L' Lw' F Uw2 D2 Fw F' R2 F B2 U2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 R' F2 Dw'
3. U D2 L' U2 Lw Dw' D' U2 Bw2 U Lw F2 Dw' L Uw Lw Uw' L2 F2 R Fw2 Uw2 B Lw Rw' L Fw' Bw' Rw2 B' Fw Rw' L2 Fw' L2 U' Fw' F' L' B' F L2 Lw Rw' D2 Lw' Dw' Fw2 Bw F' R D Dw' R2 B Rw2 Dw U B Dw'
*6BLD*
1 .Rw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Rw2 R' U' R' Dw R2 3Rw' Lw2 L2 Rw U2 Fw R' 3Rw' D' U2 R2 3Uw' L Fw' U2 3Fw Fw Lw2 3Fw' L' Dw U2 Lw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw' Fw2 U' 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw' R2 B 3Fw Rw' Dw L2 3Uw' 3Rw' R 3Uw' Rw Uw' L2 3Rw U 3Fw2 Rw2 L' R' Fw 3Uw F 3Fw' U' L Fw' F' B U' Dw' F2 Fw2 3Fw' Rw' F' 3Rw' Bw2
*7BLD*
Uw2 3Uw' F Uw' U2 D 3Fw 3Lw 3Dw2 Rw' Dw2 R2 D' Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw' B Bw' 3Bw' U2 3Dw' Rw 3Fw' R 3Rw D Fw Bw Rw 3Rw 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Dw 3Uw F 3Uw Dw2 Rw' D2 Fw Lw 3Rw' Fw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Uw Lw' 3Bw' Uw' U2 F2 3Fw' U' 3Dw F2 R Bw D2 3Dw' Lw Uw Lw Uw' Fw2 L2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Rw2 Fw D 3Bw' Dw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw' Bw Rw2 Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' D 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Fw Fw' Uw L Fw
Session
*MBLD*
1.


Spoiler



1) U R U2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 U2 L R U F' L2 D2 B' U2 R D2 B' 
2) L' B2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B L F' U F L U2 R' B' 
3) D' F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 D' R2 U2 
4) D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 U' B2 F U L2 B F2 
5) F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 L D' B F' D R2 U L' D2 B' 
6) U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 L D F R' F U R2 U R B' 
7) F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B R' D2 R U' L' D2 F L' U2 F2 
8) R U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 
9) U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 L F' L F2 L' B' U2 R' D F2 
10) U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R B F2 D' F' L' F2 U' R2 B2 
11) F2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U R D U2 B F' D U2 L' D L 
12) L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 U2 L B' F' L U R2 F D2 L' F2 
13) F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B U' B' L D' B D R2 U F' R' 
14) D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 F L R2 B' D' F2 L D' B R2 
15) F L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L D' U B F2 D2 F' L R 
16) F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U L' F' D R2 F' U R2 D2 F' L2 
17) D' F U' L' D' R' F2 U2 R' L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 D2 F2 
18) R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 B' U2 D' L2 B U2 R F' D' L B' R' 
19) R L' F R' D F' U2 F' U' R U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 
20) L' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 L' B R' D' U' R' F U2 R2 
21) L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R B2 F D U' F' U' 
22) F L B R' B2 R U' F B R D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 
23) U L2 F R' U2 B2 D L' B' U2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 U' 
24) B' U' D B' L F' D L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 
25) B' L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R' F' L' F2 D B' U R' D U 
26) U' R U' D L F L2 B' D' R' F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 
27) D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R U2 B D' U B' R' U' L R2 B' U' 
28) L2 B2 L' D2 L' R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F' D U' F U' B2 R' B' U R2 
29) B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F' D2 L' B D' F' L U2 B' U' F2 
30) R' B D2 R2 D2 L2 B F' R2 F2 L2 D' F R' B2 D2 L F' L D 
31) F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 D F R' U' B D2 L2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 
32) D2 B U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F U' L B R' U2 L U B2 D' L 
33) L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L' U R D' L R D2 
34) U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 B U' F2 D2 U' F2 L F2 U L2 
35) F' U2 F D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F L B' U2 B' L2 D B2 D2 L' 
36) F2 L F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 B R' B' D F2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 
37) L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L' U F2 U F' L' D2 L2 D' U2 
38) L F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F' R2 D L' F D2 L2 R B2 
39) B' R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L F' L' U2 L2 D R2 F U2 B2 
40) B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 F' L F2 D2 B2 R' B U L F 
41) D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L U2 R' F L' R2 D' U L2 B 
42) B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B' U' F' U' B' F2 R' U B' F' 
43) U2 L2 F L U' F2 R' U B L U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 
44) R2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 B D U2 F2 U2 B U F' L' 
45) D' F2 U F' R D' F' L' B' D' B2 R2 U2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 
46) R F' U' F' R U' L F L' B L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U 
47) R2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D' F U B F2 R U' F D2 F 
48) R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' R' D2 U R' U2 L F' D2 L2 
49) D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 U R' D' L U R2 B' F' D' 
50) U' L2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B D2 B F2 R' F L
Session


2.


Spoiler



1) R D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F' R' F R B R U L' 
2) U' F' D' L' D2 R2 U' B' F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L 
3) F' U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R F U B L D B2 L R2 B2 
4) F L' B R' F B D' L' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 F 
5) U B L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 R' F2 D U B D2 R F2 U 
6) U2 L B2 L U' D B L D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' 
7) D2 B' U' L F2 B2 D F U2 B' F2 L F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L U2 R U2 
8) D2 L' D2 F' U' B' U B F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L 
9) B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 U L D' L U' R' B' F' L 
10) B D2 L2 F' U R F' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 L D2 L2 B2 F 
11) F R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U' L F2 D2 R2 B' F' R D' 
12) F U2 L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' F L' B R2 B' D' U L2 
13) R F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 L U' F' R2 U' B D2 B U2 
14) L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U' F D2 U2 R' F R' D2 L2 F' L 
15) U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F' L2 D2 R' F U' F2 D U2 L 
16) B' R2 D2 R2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 F' L' D L2 U B D F' L B' R 
17) B' L2 B' D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D' U2 R F2 D' B L F U F 
18) L D2 B2 L' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D' L F R2 F R' B' R' F' L' 
19) L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F D B2 R2 F R D2 R2 B U' 
20) D' L' U D L' F' R2 L B' D2 R D2 F2 L B2 D2 R U2 L D2 
21) F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 F' U2 R' B' R2 
22) D L2 D U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 F' L' F' D B' U2 R' B2 L' D 
23) D2 F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D' L' F D2 R F' D' R 
24) L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 B' L' D2 L D F2 D2 U2 B' U2 R 
25) D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D L' B' U' R' U R D2 L2 R F' 
26) F' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' U' B F' L' U' R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
27) F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 F L F' U2 F2 R' U2 B' F' R 
28) B R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B' U' B L D' L2 F R2 U' 
29) U2 L2 F L2 B R2 B U2 B' F' R' F' L D R' U L2 R2 U' 
30) U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F' U' B U L' F D2 F 
31) R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U B' F2 L' 
32) U B2 R' B2 U2 B L U2 L U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B 
33) D' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B' U2 L U2 F' L' B2 F2 U B2 
34) R' L2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' D L F' L D B R D' 
35) L2 U2 L2 D' U L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 F D' R' U B' L' D2 R F' L 
36) B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' D' B2 U2 F' L R' D' 
37) B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D R2 F R2 F2 R F2 L' U2 
38) L2 U2 B2 R D2 L B2 R D2 U2 L2 B L' B' F' D' B D2 R2 D 
39) L B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B' R' U F U' L2 U2 L' F' D' 
40) B2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B' D2 F' U B F2 U' F L 
41) D R' D' B D' F2 R' U D' R2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L' 
42) R' F2 R2 U2 R D2 L' D2 R' D2 U R B L D B' F R F U 
43) U' R' L' U' F' B2 U' D B' R F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B R2 F 
44) B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 F D' R B' D' L F D2 R' 
45) L U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U' B' F2 L' D2 R2 B' L' 
46) B L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R' D2 L F U' R U L2 B2 
47) R2 B' D' F D2 R U B L' D2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 
48) F' B2 L2 F' L' D F R2 B' R U2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 R B2 
49) U L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F U R' F2 U B 
50) D2 L2 D B2 U B2 D B2 D' B R F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B' R D
Session


3.


Spoiler



1) B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D B R U R2 B F U2 L D 
2) R F2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 R' D' B' L 
3) D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' U' B D R U' F L2 B' D2 
4) B' U' F' D B2 R' L2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 
5) L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 R' B L F R U' B' L2 D2 F 
6) F R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' R F' U2 B R U' L' B R 
7) U R' L D2 B R D2 R' D L' F U2 B' U2 F B2 R2 D2 F D2 F 
8) D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F D F' D' U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D' 
9) L' F2 D F2 L U2 R' U2 L F' U2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 
10) F' B2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' D' R U2 B2 U B F L' 
11) F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R B2 L D' F' D' B D B U 
12) B R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D B' R' U F2 L2 F' L2 D' 
13) F D L2 B L' F' U L2 B' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D 
14) B' L2 F R F' R2 U B2 D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 
15) L B' R2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 U R' D' L R 
16) B D' B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L' F U' R' F' U2 F2 U B2 
17) D U2 F2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F' U2 B L B' R B2 D R U' 
18) D L2 D' R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 F U B L' D R' D 
19) L2 B' U2 R B' R' U D' R B D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F 
20) U L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L D U R' D R' B2 R2 
21) B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D B' U L' R2 U2 R' B D2 U2 R2 
22) F R' F U L F D' R' U' F' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' 
23) U2 F2 D L' U D2 L2 F' R' B U' F2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D 
24) B U F' D B2 R' L2 D' F L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' 
25) R' D' R' F U2 F D' L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 U' 
26) F' U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 D' L F' L2 D' F U L' F' R' 
27) D' R2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 D2 B' R B2 D' F2 U F' U2 
28) B D2 F2 R D2 R B2 R F2 L D2 F' U' B D' F R B' D2 B 
29) D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 B' D2 R' F' L D U F2 L U' 
30) R D' F2 D' B' R U2 L2 D' F B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F2 
31) U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R' D2 U' B U' L B2 L B U' 
32) U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 R' B2 L B R' B F2 R2 U B F D F' 
33) U2 B U L U D' L D' R U2 L U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
34) D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D B' D2 U2 F2 R' U' R B2 
35) D U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 L B' L' B2 U F R D' L2 R 
36) L' B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' F' R2 U F 
37) B U2 B L2 B U2 R2 B U2 L U' L' U2 F2 R' B F' U B' 
38) B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D U2 B2 D2 F L B L B2 D L' B' R U' 
39) F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F D B F' L F D' U2 F2 R' 
40) B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L U R' B2 L U2 B' D' L' R2 
41) U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B D R U' F' U R2 B D2 U2 
42) L U2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 D' L' U' L U2 L' D B2 
43) U B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' L F U' R2 D R D R F R' 
44) F2 B D2 F' R U D2 B' D U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 
45) B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L U R2 U2 F L2 D' L F' L' 
46) U' F D' F' U R D' B2 R L2 U D2 L2 U' D' R2 B2 L2 
47) R D F' B' R2 D' B' U R' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' 
48) L U2 B2 R2 U L2 D U F2 D' R2 L' D2 B' L2 D2 B' R' D U 
49) B U B2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' R U B' D2 F2 L' R B2 L 
50) U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F U R2 B D' L' F2 R' F U2
Session


*MBLD Relay*


Spoiler



1) R D2 R' F2 L2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R D B D' L' U' B2 R' D2 F' U2 
2) L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' U' F' D' B' R F2 L B' L2 F2

3) U' R' D B2 D' R F R' L' U' R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 
4) B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B D' R D' B' R F' L U2 L2 
5) R2 U' F' L2 F' B2 L' U' F B U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 U'

6) D' R' L B U2 F L U D2 F' D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U 
7) R F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B R2 B U L' 
8) F R D B2 U2 D2 B L F2 L2 U' D2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 B' 
9) D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F' L D R2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 L

10) R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F' R F L D L' U B2 F R 
11) D R' L2 D2 F U2 R D' F U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' 
12) U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 L U2 R' F' R F' D2 B' L' F 
13) B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U' L' D' R' U L2 F 
14) F' U B' U' F L' F2 B2 U R2 U2 F' B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 L2 

15) D U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B' U' R2 F' L R F' R B2 R2 
16) U2 B' U2 L2 U2 F L2 B F D2 F' L' B' U' L D' R' U L2 D2 L' 
17) U R U2 L' B R' B2 L D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D R 
18) L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B' U' L2 D' L F R2 B' U2 B' 
19) B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F D2 F' D F' D2 F' L D' F' L2 B2 R 
20) U R' F U' B' D' B' L' B D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L 

21) D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' F L' D U' B L' D' U B' F' L' 
22) U2 R2 L' F R2 D F L2 B' D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' 
23) L R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U B' R2 D2 F' L' B' L2 F' L2 
24) U' B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D F2 U' R2 F L2 D' L B D' U L D B2 
25) B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D B' U L D2 R U' L D2 F' R' 
26) U B2 U2 B R' D' R D B' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' F2 B2 L 
27) L' D2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 U' F L B' D R D' L R' D2



*Special round* *This week - 6 cubes*
1.attempt
1) L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 L' R' B' R2 U' L2 B' D' L2 
2) U2 R B U' L F B' R F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 F' L 
3) F D L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' U' L F' R2 B' L B' 
4) U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' L U R D' L' U' R U2 
5) L U F R' U2 F2 B' L' B D' R2 U2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 B2 U2 
6) D2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R' B' U B L' B2 D' U'
2.attempt
1) L' U2 R F2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B' L U' F D R' F' R' F2 
2) L F2 U' L' B' L F D2 B U' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 
3) D R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 L' B L' U' F R B' F L D' 
4) L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L D2 R' U2 R2 B' R' F U B2 D R' U2 R' U 
5) B D2 F2 B' R' F2 U' L2 D' F' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' 
6) F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L B2 D' U' F D L' R' B' L


Have fun


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2016)

Fun with some new ideas .


----------



## h2f (Mar 14, 2016)

*2bld*: 39.52, 34.78, 27.60, 29.02, DNF(42.39), DNF(38.04), (DNF(34.05)), 45.69, 29.40, 26.55, 27.77, (24.61) = 27.60, 29.02, 26.55, 27.77, 24.61 (best 5 times) = *27.11*. Right?
*3bld*: DNF(53.21), DNF(1:17.01), DNF(1:37.83), DNF(1:58.06), DNF(1:54.33), DNF(1:07.65), DNF(1:26.10), 1:40.65, DNF(1:15.78), 1:24.73, DNF(1:35.44), 1:25.53 = *MoB3 1:30.31*
*4bld*: DNF(6:19.31), DNF(6:57.33), DNF(8:36.45)= *DNF*

I push my memo and solves - thats why so many dnfs.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 14, 2016)

Round 3:

3BLD:

1. 3:23.00 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 D F2 D L U2 R' B2 L' F L R2 D F' Rw2 
2. 2:12.86 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D U' R U F R D R2 B' L' D2 B Fw' Uw' 
3. DNF(2:04.87) D2 U2 B R2 B L2 F D2 B D2 F2 U L D2 F2 R' D' F' L2 Fw Uw2 
4. (1:56.46) U R' F' B2 R2 D' B' U L' B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 Rw //PB Single!
5. DNF(2:31.26) R2 U F2 B L F R2 U F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 
6. DNF(2:46.32) B' L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F D2 R2 U R' F2 D' F Uw' 
7. DNF(2:23.81) F' R U2 D F R' B' D' L' D2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R F2 D' Fw' Uw2 
8. 2:07.63 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B L D' U F' L D L' Uw' 
9. DNF(2:33.65) R U' R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F D2 B' R' U F' L U2 F Fw 
10. DNF(2:31.21) R' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 F U' F R' D2 U' B D' B2 Rw Uw2 
11. 2:07.13 B' R' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 U L2 D R D B L' D' Uw2 
12. (DNF(4:11.91)) U R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' L U L D' F2 U' F2 L' D Rw Uw2

MoB5=2:21.42


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2016)

times (reset, import):
DNF(1:39.18), DNF(2:53.69), DNF(2:17.61), 1:41.34, DNF(1:36.85), 2:26.47, DNF(1:27.84), DNF(1:55.99), 1:29.59+, 2:01.82, 2:24.02, 1:33.70

stats: (hide)
number of times: 6/12
best time: 1:29.59
worst time: 2:26.47

current avg5: 1:59.85 (σ = 25.22)
best avg5: 1:59.85 (σ = 25.22)


Ouch. First time doing 3BLD in a while.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 15, 2016)

*MBLD:* 21/24 58:23 [38], 19/24 53:36[34] *21/24 55:22 [36]*
I had perfect memo but did stupid mistakes while solving
*Special Multi:* 6/6 10:17.42 [6:20]
*5BLD:* DNF(22:54)
*3BLD:* 46.91, 44.85, 44.90, 48.38, 46.14 DNF(1:21.830, 49.04, DNF(48.47), 1:08.38, DNF(55.96), 1:02.13, 55.56, *MOB5= 46.24*


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 15, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> *MBLD:* 21/24 58:23 [38]



GOOD JOB :tu:tu


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 15, 2016)

*3BLD: *1:00.88, 50.90, 1:01.73, DNF(42.40), 37.00, 53.44, 46.27, 35.69, DNF(50.55), 39.07, 48.82, DNF(50.19)

Mean of best 5: *41.37* (37.00, 46.27, 35.69, 39.07, 48.82)

Haven't practised BLD since November... hope I can get back soon to where I was.


----------



## LK (Mar 16, 2016)

3BLD: *34.25*, 39.21, *32.71*, DNF(41.58), *36.67*, DNF(37.50), 40.87, 39.86, *33.13*, *36.41*, 56.50, DNF(39.85)
MOB5 = 34.63

5BLD: *11:06.74[6:28.38]*, 12:01.50[6:55.16], DNF(10:26.47)[4:58.53]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 17, 2016)

*2BLD: * *29.33*[9.59], DNF, DNF,* 20.13*[8.86], 36.82[13.97], *30.00*[9.95], *23.98*[7.72], DNF, 44.50[22.38], *27.91*[9.52], DNF, 32.48[15.53] = *26.27*

*3BLD:* DNF, 1:24.08[39.72], DNF, 1:26.21[48.34], 1:13.42[33.70], DNF, DNF, 1:29.53[43.26], DNF, 1:39.76[49.11], 1:36.50[30.22], 1:18.38[27.82] = *1:22.23*
No sup-1:45-solves or sup-50 memos  

*4BLD: * 6:51.33 = *6:51.33*

*5BLD: * DNF [14:33], DNF[16:22], 15:18.36 = *15:18.36*

*Special Multi (6 c)*: 3/6 = 0 in 23:54, 5/6 = 4 in 26:10
First tried to memo faster than I really can manage 
Second was ultra safe and still one cube off.  

2-4-5 ok. 3 not bad for now. Multi real bad.

@Kamil: have you never competed in a real (WCA) contest?? Then it is about time, it's real fun!
(and there are lots of competitions in Poland, yes?)


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2016)

MBLD: 
*1) 20/26 1:00:00[40:14.46]*
2) 21/27 1:00:09[41:19.59]
Don't know how to treat with the last one that, I guess it must be 20/27 due to the last cube being solved at 1:00:06

*3BLD MOB3 = 37.83*
40.98, 36.50, 36.85, 40.14, DNF(46.07), DNF(58.39), 1:09.73, DNF(57.97), DNF(36.58), DNF(54.35), 44.71, DNF(36.73)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry for being late

*Round 3 Results:*

*2BLD* Mob5/Mob3
1. MatsBergsten 26.27
2. h2f 27.11
*3BLD* Mob5/Mob3
1. LK 34.63
2. Roman 37.83
3. Meneghetti 41.37
4. kamilprzyb 46.24
5. MatsBergsten 1:22.23
6. h2f 1:30.31
7. Berd 1:50.09
8. turtwig 2:21.42
*4BLD* Best of 3
1. MatsBergsten 6:51.33
h2f DNF
*5BLD* Best of 3
1. LK 11:06.74
2. MatsBergsten 15:18.36
kamilprzyb DNF
*MBLD* Best of 3
1. kamilprzyb *18 points* 21/24 55:22
2. Roman *14 points* 20/26 1:00.00
*Special Multi* Best of 2, 6 cubes
1. kamilprzyb 6/6 10:17.42
2. MatsBergsten 5/6 24:10



hkpnkp said:


> GOOD JOB :tu:tu



Thank you 



> @Kamil: have you never competed in a real (WCA) contest?? Then it is about time, it's real fun!
> (and there are lots of competitions in Poland, yes?)



I haven't competed, I have a bad luck  When there's a comp, I'm buisy or there's no multi or it's very far away. But I hope I'll try it soon.

*Round 4:*
Ends at Sunday 27.03 about 23 UTC
Rules:


Spoiler




_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_



Scrambles:


Spoiler



*2BLD*
1.U2 F' U B' F2 U2 L' B2 R
2.R B' L' R2 F' L R2 D B'
3.B' R2 D2 B U B L2 U R'
4.D2 L B2 L2 F' B' D F' B
5.R B' F L' F U R' U2 R2
6.R2 F2 L U2 B2 D L' D' L
7.B' L' U2 F D2 U2 B U2 R2
8.D F' R D L U2 D L F
9.D2 B R2 L B U F2 L' F2
10.U D' L R D F B R' B2
11.D U' F2 U2 F2 B L2 R2 F'
12.F2 B' R F2 R L' F2 U B'
*3BLD*
1.B2 L2 F' U D' F2 B R' F' U2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L F2 Rw Uw
2.U L2 D2 R' D' L' F2 U' L F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 F Uw
3.D2 L' F2 U' R L U2 B' D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 Rw
4.R D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 R B F2 U' F2 R' F L' R2 Fw' Uw
5.U B' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 L D L R' U' F2 R F2 L2 Rw' Uw
6.F2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' D R F D2 U F2 R B' F' Rw' Uw
7.F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U B2 D L R2 D B L2 D' F2 L2 F' U' Fw' Uw
8.D U B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B D L' R2 U F' R D2 F R' Uw'
9.D2 R2 B U L F D B R U F2 D F2 U2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D R Rw2 Uw
10.F' D2 F U2 B L2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 R' B R2 D R' B2 L F2 D Uw2
11.L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' R2 U' L D U R B' L' D L2 Rw2 Uw
12.F2 R' D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' Uw2
*4BLD*
1.Rw2 Fw' R' Fw R' F2 U D Rw Fw' L' B R2 D B Rw Fw U R2 Fw R2 Rw Fw' L2 Fw2 D B' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L2 D2 U2 B' Rw B' L2 Fw D Uw'
2.Uw L' B D2 Uw' L2 D' L Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw Uw Rw' R Fw' D2 Rw F' L' Uw' Fw2 R B2 D' L2 R B2 D Rw2 Fw B' Rw Uw2 Fw U R'
3.B U' B' Uw' L' R' Rw F' Rw R' Fw' U F L' Fw L B2 Rw2 B2 Fw F Uw2 U D2 Fw' L' D2 Fw2 R2 F R2 D Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw L Uw L2 U
Session
*5BLD*
1.D B2 U' Uw' L2 Bw L' Dw2 Bw2 D2 R2 F' B' Dw2 B2 U2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Bw2 F R' B' Rw2 Bw2 R Uw2 Lw B' Dw2 B' Fw2 U2 Lw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 U2 Bw' Uw' D' Bw2 Uw' Rw' Lw' R' L Dw Fw2 D U Lw2 Fw2 Rw' L U R
2.B' L' Bw Fw' R Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw' D' R Dw D Bw' Fw R2 D L' Fw2 Uw' Dw L2 D' Lw Rw B Rw2 Fw2 L2 B L2 U2 Lw L' Rw Dw Rw2 U2 Uw2 D' Dw' Rw U' F Dw2 D F2 Uw' Bw Uw' Dw2 D Fw Lw L2 Uw Lw Bw F' Uw
3.F' B L2 Fw' Lw2 D2 Bw' Uw R' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 B Bw' D' B Dw2 U2 L' B Rw' F' L' Rw' D Uw' Dw' Fw Bw Dw R' Uw D' F2 R2 B2 Lw' Uw' Dw' F2 U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw D' Bw2 Lw' Rw' D2 Bw' Lw2 B' U2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw'
Session
*6BLD*
1.Uw2 U' R 3Fw D2 3Fw L B Dw' D U2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 L' Dw' F2 3Uw2 Bw R' Dw2 3Uw' Bw2 D2 U2 B Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw U 3Rw2 B 3Rw 3Fw F' U2 Bw2 L B2 Uw2 Bw U' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw 3Uw F2 Lw' Uw F Dw2 Fw Dw' U Bw Dw Fw' 3Fw' Bw2 U2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw B L Bw Uw Rw2 Lw Fw 3Uw2 3Fw U B L2 F' Bw2 Fw' Uw2
*7BLD*
1.B2 Rw 3Uw 3Dw' Uw2 3Lw U R2 3Bw2 L Bw Rw' B' R' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw D2 3Rw2 U' L Fw2 R' Dw U Fw' Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw' U 3Lw2 3Uw2 Rw U2 Rw' Bw Rw' U 3Rw2 3Lw2 D 3Lw D Uw 3Rw Fw Uw Bw2 Fw 3Uw2 R2 3Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw U2 B2 F2 3Fw R2 3Rw 3Bw' Lw R' Rw D Bw 3Uw2 Bw2 R Dw' B 3Lw2 B U2 Uw' L' 3Rw2 B 3Fw2 Lw Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 U 3Uw 3Dw' Uw2 Lw L2 D' B2
Session
*MBLD*
1.


Spoiler



1) R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F D' L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 B 
2) R L2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U F' U' B' L' F D2 L2 U' 
3) R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 R' B' D2 U2 R' U' F U 
4) F2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 U F L' F' U2 R' B' R U2 R' 
5) F B2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R D2 R D2 F L' B' L2 B' D' L R 
6) R' U' B' R2 U' B R' U' B2 R L2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L B 
7) L' D2 B2 R' D F' U' F2 B' U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R 
8) D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R B D U F R' U F U' 
9) R B2 D2 L F2 R D2 F2 L' R' F' L2 D' R' U' F2 L' B U2 L2 D' 
10) B U' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F' U' F' D' 
11) R2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 F' D2 U' L' R' D' L' B' U2 B 
12) U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 U' L R B2 D' 
13) B' R2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 L' F U' L2 F L F D' B' 
14) R' D2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 R B U F R2 B' L' B L U' R2 
15) U' R' U F D2 R2 L' F B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R' 
16) F' U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R F' D' B F D2 R2 B L B2 
17) B2 R' B2 L U2 R' D2 U2 L F2 R' B' U L' B2 R D L D R' 
18) U' D R F' L U' B2 D L D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R D2 L' U2 F 
19) L2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 D' B2 R' B' U L2 F2 R2 F D B' R' 
20) U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U' L D2 R2 B' L' R F 
21) B' D' B U' F R2 D F D2 L F2 R' U2 R2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 F 
22) B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L D' R' D L' B' D' F L 
23) B' F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B D U' B2 R' F R2 U2 B2 
24) B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 D F R' U2 L D L2 R2 D L F 
25) U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F L D F2 L' D2 B R2 U' R2 
26) L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' L R U' L' R B R' B2 R2 
27) D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' F L D' L' R' F D U F 
28) D B2 F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D L F' D' U2 B' U R' D2 
29) U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 U L' B D' L' D' F2 D R 
30) L D' L2 F2 D U2 B2 D U2 F2 B D2 B D' U R F' D' R' 
31) D2 F' D2 B' D2 B D2 U2 B D2 R' U2 F L U' R2 D' B R' D2 
32) L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B U2 L2 R' F R' D2 R2 U' 
33) L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U L' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 F R 
34) R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D' B' D U' B D R' B D 
35) R2 U' D2 F2 R2 B R B L' U D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B 
36) D F' L' D2 B U R' B' R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F' 
37) B U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 B2 R D2 F L' U' L D' B R U 
38) F L' B2 D F' D L B D' U2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 
39) B2 L R U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 L' U' R' B' D2 R2 F2 L' D' F L' 
40) D' R' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B D B2 R2 D' L2 B L 
41) L' F R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 F' L F' L' D' 
42) B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U F R2 D B2 U' F' L' D' U2 F' 
43) U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R' B2 D2 R' U' F D2 R2 U 
44) R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F D L B' R2 B' U' F2 L' U B' 
45) B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' F' R' B L F L D' B L2 U 
46) B D B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 U R B U' L' D' L F' L2 
47) R' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F L' D2 R2 D' L2 B D F' L' 
48) R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' R2 D L' F' D' U L2 R' D' L2 D 
49) U B2 U' R' B' D2 B2 D' F' L U L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 
50) B F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' D R2 B2 L F R2 U2 R


2.


Spoiler



1) F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 D L2 R2 B' D L U2 F D2 L U' R F' 
2) R D F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U B L B2 L' U2 L' D2 
3) R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 B' D' L D2 F' U R2 D B2 L' 
4) L D' L B2 R' B D B L F' D' B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 
5) U D B D' R2 F R' F' U2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 B' 
6) U L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L F' R U' L2 U L' B R2 U2 
7) L F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R' D2 B2 R B2 F' D L' R2 
8) B L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 U R' D L R' B F D B' U2 
9) D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 B' R' B2 F2 D' L R' D2 U2 F' 
10) D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R' F2 D U F' U R U' L' 
11) B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 B' L R2 U' B U R2 D' L2 U 
12) L' D F' L U B' U' R' D' L2 U2 D2 B R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 
13) F' U2 B D2 F2 U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 U B' D B R' F U L2 F2 
14) R2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 D L2 B' L' U' R D2 B D 
15) L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L' F' R D2 B D F R' D2 B2 
16) D2 F' U' L F' B2 L' U' L' B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 
17) F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R' U' F U2 L2 U F L' F R2 
18) R' L' F' U B' D' B' R' L B F2 U R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D 
19) U' F2 U' F U2 L' D R F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F R2 
20) F2 U2 B F' U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R' U2 R D2 U' R B2 L' R2 D' 
21) R2 F' U2 D' F U2 R2 U D' R L2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 L' 
22) F L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L F2 R' F' L U B2 F2 U 
23) F' L' F' B' U2 R F' U' L F U2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 
24) B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R' F2 U' L2 R F' R F' R 
25) B' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' L' U B2 L' R' U R2 F 
26) R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 R' F' D2 L' U' R B' R2 F' L' 
27) U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F U' R' U' L F' D B D R' D' 
28) L2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 L R2 D R U R2 B2 L' D2 
29) B R2 F' L2 B' U2 B L2 B' R2 B U L' R' B' U F D' F2 U2 R' 
30) B2 U D F2 R' B' U F L U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 R B 
31) B R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 F D' L2 R D2 L U' R' D2 L F2 
32) R D' U' L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 R' D U F R' B' L2 B2 D' 
33) L U' B2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D L2 F R' B2 U' B' L D2 F U2 
34) R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R U' B' R' B2 F2 R U' L2 F' D 
35) D' R2 F U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R B2 L F L U F2 L2 D2 
36) B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' B L2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 
37) R' U R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' L D F' U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 
38) F B2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U R B' L' R D' R2 U' L2 D' 
39) D' B L' U L' F D2 B' U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 
40) D R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R' U' B2 L2 B D' F' R2 D' L U2 
41) R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U B D F' L D' R2 F' 
42) R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F' R' B2 D L2 R B' L2 D L' F2 
43) U2 R2 B2 R D' L' F' B2 R U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 
44) R' D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B L' F R2 D F' U' B 
45) F D F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 L F R' U2 L F L' B L' 
46) R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' U' L2 D' B' U L2 F' L D' 
47) U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B' U2 B' L' U L' F R2 D' 
48) F' L2 B F U2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F' D' B U' F2 L' D2 
49) U2 B' U' B D' F L D' U2 F L2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 U' 
50) F2 R D2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L D' B2 L' F L


3.


Spoiler



1) F' D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R' U' R2 U' L F' R2 B2 U 
2) F2 R2 F' U2 D' R' L' U B' U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 
3) D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F D B2 L2 F' D2 L' D' F2 U2 L2 
4) D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' U' R B L' B U' F R' D 
5) D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F D' R' F D U2 L B 
6) R' F2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 U2 L R' D U B' L' R2 U2 L' D' B' U' 
7) U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B R' D' L' R U F R' B' L2 D2 
8) L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U B' R2 D' R D2 F2 U F' L' U2 
9) F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D R2 U' F' L2 R' F' R' U 
10) B' R F U F' U2 B2 U' L' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 B L2 F U2 
11) F R2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B F2 L' B F R' D' U B U R2 F' 
12) R' B R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U B D' F2 L' F U' L2 U' 
13) R' B' L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 R2 B F R' D' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' 
14) B2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B R' D2 U R U2 L2 D L2 
15) R U2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R' U' F' L B R' U' R 
16) L F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F L D' R' U L R' F U' 
17) R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U B U' R' F' D2 U2 B2 R' B' 
18) D2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L F' D' L2 R' B2 R2 F' R D' 
19) R L2 B L2 B' U2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 L' B L2 D R' D' U F 
20) F2 D L2 D U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 R D R2 B D U2 L' U2 
21) B2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 L' F U2 R' D F' D R' D' U2 
22) D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F L2 D' R' B' F L2 D F' R2 
23) D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U R' D2 U F' D L2 D' B' R D 
24) F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F' U2 F2 L B' D' R2 B U F 
25) U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B' D2 L' R2 B L' B U R 
26) B D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 U F U2 B2 U' B2 F L' F' D' 
27) R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L R' U' B D2 F' L F U' F' 
28) R' U2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2 L R B' D2 U' F2 L' U' R B2 
29) L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D R2 F L' F' R' F2 L' F2 U R2 
30) F2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 U2 R' D' L U' B' R2 D B U2 B' 
31) U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 L' U F L U' F D' L D' F 
32) D F' U2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' L' U' B L2 
33) R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R B2 F' U' B F' R U' R2 D 
34) F2 L' R D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 D' L B' U R2 U' L2 B U' B' 
35) L' D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D R B D2 L F R D' F D 
36) F B' U2 D R U L' U2 R B' D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 
37) B' L2 U' D L' D R' B' U' B' L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 
38) F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R D L U2 R F' D2 U' R2 B' 
39) F U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D U F2 L' D U' B R' F' L2 D L 
40) U' D F' U' R' F2 U B2 R' D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B' 
41) L' U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 B R' F' R2 U R2 B' U2 R 
42) F D B2 U2 R' F2 L2 F' L' D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 
43) D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U B D2 B' L F2 R' U2 F' D B2 
44) U2 B' F' D2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R D' F L' D2 U' F R2 
45) L F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 F D F2 D2 L R F' L2 
46) U R F U2 F U' B R U2 L U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 
47) D R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 L' R' B2 R F' R2 U' B' 
48) L D R2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L U' R' B2 U2 R2 B' F' 
49) F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' D' U B2 R' D' B' R' D2 F2 L' 
50) D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L' D' F2 D' U2 L' R D' B L2


*Relay*


Spoiler



1) F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 D L F R2 F R2 U' L2 D 
2) F D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L B R2 B2 L' U' F2 L2 B R' 

3) B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 L' B2 F' U B F D' R2 B' F 
4) U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B' U R2 D' R' B' R2 F' D2 L 
5) R U' F' R' D2 R U F B D' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 

6) R' U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B L2 D2 F' D B' L' D F2 U F L' B2 
7) R U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B R2 L U B2 L F' R' U2 F2 U' 
8) L F' B' L' U2 L' F U' B D2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' 
9) U L' U2 B R F2 R F' D' U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L F2 L B2 L 

10) D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 L R' F R' D2 B2 D B L U' 
11) D2 B' U R2 U2 F' U L U' R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' 
12) L D2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F L' B' F2 D' L2 R D' B2 U' 
13) D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 D R' F' R2 B R' F R2 F' R 
14) F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 U2 L D' L' B R 

15) L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R' U' F2 U B D R B2 R2 D2 
16) L2 D L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F D' R' U L D2 B' D R2 D2 
17) U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 U B R D' L' D R' F2 D2 R D' 
18) L' B2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 U B2 D L' F L2 R' F D' B2 D2 
19) D F2 L2 U L' F R D' B' L B2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R' F2 L B2

20) F L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D R U2 L F R' D B' D2 R 
21) R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' R D2 B2 R' B' F L2 R B 
22) L D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D B2 F L' U B D F L' D2 B' 
23) B2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' R' D2 F L U' F R' U B' 
24) R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 R' U' B' L' D2 R' D F' D2 B2 
25) F' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' R' U L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 
26) L' F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' B' D' B F L B' 
27) D' B2 U B2 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R' D B' L D' B' U' B2 L' R'


*Special Multi* 5 cubes
1.attempt
1) R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U R2 B' R' F2 D F2 D2 B2 
2) B R2 B2 D F L' D' B D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' 
3) B2 U' B' U B2 U L2 D' R U2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B 
4) B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B F' L2 B' D R U' B 
5) D R B' U2 L2 D' L' U F' R U R2 U' D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D'
2. attempt
1) B' R' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F U R' D L' U' L' U 
2) D' F D' L' U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 
3) F2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U R U2 L2 R B' D2 U2 R' 
4) U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R F' U2 R2 D' L U' B R U2 
5) F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 L F' D2 U' R U' L2 F' D2 U'



This week special multi is 5 cubes
Have fun


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2016)

MBLD: 
1) 19/27 59:16.41[37:54.35]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2016)

2BLD: 30.51, 34.22, 25.85, 18.64, 41.78, 45.46, 41.19, 14.07, DNF, 10.54, 5.75, 16.06 = *13.01*
the 2x2 scrambles are not good. Lots of F' B and U2 D2 (cancelling moves) and so on (at least 6). 
Still 11/12

3BLD: 1:16.73, DNF, 2:20.26, 1:34.22, 1:18.82, 2:01.08, DNF, 1:21.38, 1:36.04, DNF, DNF, 1:07.10 = *1:19.65*

4BLD: 5:58.50 (3:08/48)

5BLD: DNF (14:50/9:45/3E disturbed at those edges), DNF (11:43/7:03/one slice error?), *12:49.30* (8:17)

Multi Special: *5/5* in 17:17 / 12:12 (fun times ).
Good for me, sub 3:30 per cube. (PB for five cubes)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 24, 2016)

*2BLD:* DNF,20.45, DNF15.73, 39.74, DNF 21.23, 25.98, 29.10, DNF, DNF, DNF *=22.49*
*3BLD:* DNF(38.15), DNF(53.81), DNF(55.86), 56.67, 48.10, 53.05, 44.16, 43.53, DNF(57.06), 47.06, 42.73, 44.86 *= 44.47* Not bad
*MBLD:* 19/24 59:00 I accidentally stopped the timer but fortunatley rememberd at which hour I started
*21/24 55:52[36]*
*Special Multi:* 2/5 5:15, *4/5 8:39*


----------



## LK (Mar 27, 2016)

3BLD: *30.25*, 45.91, DNF(44.30), 40.08, 44.67, *35.83*, *33.31*, 37.01, *33.44*, 37.25, *34.61*
MOB5 = 33.49


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 27, 2016)

*Round 4 Results:*

*2BLD* Mob5/Mob3
1. MatsBergsten 13.01
2. kamilprzyb 22.49
*3BLD* Mob5/Mob3
1. LK 33.49
2. kamilprzyb 44.47
3. MatsBergsten 1:19.65
*4BLD* Best of 3
1. MatsBergsten 5:58.50
*5BLD* Best of 3
1. MatsBergsten 12:49.30
*MBLD* Best of 3
1. kamilprzyb *18 points* 21/24 55:52
2. Roman *11 points* 19/27 59:16
*Special Multi - 5 cubes* Best of 2
1. MatsBergsten 5/5 17:17
2. kamilprzyb 4/5 8:39



MatsBergsten said:


> the 2x2 scrambles are not good. Lots of F' B and U2 D2 (cancelling moves) and so on (at least 6).


I'll fix that

*Round 5*
Ends at Sunday 3.04 about 22 UTC

Rules:


Spoiler




_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_



Scrambles:


Spoiler



*2BLD*
1 F' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R 
2 F' R F2 R F' R2 U R U2 
3 R F2 U2 R' F R' U2 R2 U' 
4 U F' U2 R2 F U F' R2 U' 
5 R2 U' F' R2 U F R' U2 F R' 
6 U' F U' R F U F' U2 F' 
7 U F' U' R2 U F' U' F R2 
8 R F2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U 
9 R U' F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 
10 F' R F2 R' F2 R F R2 U' 
11 U2 F R2 F U R' U2 F R2 
12 U R U2 R F R F R' U
*3BLD*
1 L' F' U2 B2 L U' L2 B R2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R' Rw Uw' 
2 F' R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B' L' F R2 D' F R U B Rw Uw2 
3 R U F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 B R' B2 F2 R D' L' B D 
4 R2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 F' B' L F' L U2 L2 F2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' Rw2 Uw' 
5 U R' F2 L' F D' R2 D F2 R L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D Uw' 
6 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 F' R' F2 D2 L2 D B' U2 R U Uw' 
7 L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' B U' B' L F D' B D' F' R Fw' Uw' 
8 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D L B2 D' L R B F2 D2 Rw' 
9 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F D2 L D' L2 B U' L' R' Rw Uw2 
10 2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' F' D2 L2 D B U2 B R U' Rw' Uw' 
11 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' R D B' D B F D' B U Rw 
12 B R U2 B' D2 R' L U' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' Fw Uw
*4BLD*
1 L' R D R U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw B' Uw2 D2 F' Fw D2 B' D F Rw B D' Rw D2 Rw D Fw B' L2 Fw' Uw' D2 Fw2 L' B Uw Fw Uw L2 F' Uw' D 
2 D B2 R' F2 B Uw R U2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 B' U Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw D' F' B2 D2 Rw2 L Fw2 D' B2 F' D Uw Rw' U' L F2 R Rw L' Uw2 
3 Fw' D2 U Uw' Fw2 U' F L2 R2 Fw' B2 D2 U' B2 U Rw' Uw F L2 U2 R2 L' F2 D2 F Uw2 D' B L2 R' Uw B R F L' D' Fw' R' B2 R'
*5BLD*
1 Bw2 Fw R Rw' D' R2 Bw2 D B2 L' D Bw2 Uw R2 Rw U' F' Dw' L' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw2 F B' Lw F' Bw U' R' D2 Bw Fw B2 Rw' Fw2 U B' D' B2 Lw' Fw B2 Uw' L2 B' L B' Rw Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw' Bw Uw Lw U' 
2 F L' B2 Uw2 R F' Fw2 L' D2 Uw' Lw' D Rw2 Lw' F U' Bw D Dw' Lw L Dw L D' Fw' F L2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 B L Lw D' Dw' Fw L' U2 Lw F2 D Rw2 U' D L' U Lw F2 U Dw' Bw2 U' B' R' U D Rw2 Fw Uw' U2 
3 Rw' Dw Fw' Lw L' U' R' Uw2 B2 Bw' L2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F Uw D2 Bw2 R L2 Lw2 D Bw' Uw D2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 F' R Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw Fw L' Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 Bw2 B' R' F' Dw2 L Dw' Lw2 U2 Rw2 L' Lw2 Fw' Lw B Uw2 Bw2 R' F' Uw
*6BLD*
3Fw2 3Rw B Rw B Bw' F' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 B' Rw U' R' Bw2 D2 Rw F L2 Rw' R Fw Bw' B2 R2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw D F Rw 3Rw Dw' Rw Bw U Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' 3Uw R U2 F2 B2 3Fw' U2 B Fw' Lw R' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R Uw' L' Fw2 F' B2 Uw2 B' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 D
*7BLD*
3Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw2 R F' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw F' Fw 3Lw2 R2 Dw D' B' 3Dw' Bw R 3Lw D2 B F2 3Lw Dw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' Fw 3Rw' D' L 3Lw' Bw' U' F' Lw' B2 F Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw L Fw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw Rw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 R L 3Lw2 U B' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' Lw' D' L2 B 3Lw' B' F2 3Bw Fw 3Uw Uw D' L' Bw' D' B'
*MLBD*
1


Spoiler



1) R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B D2 F L2 F' U' L U' F D' L R D2 R' U' 
2) U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 F R D2 B2 R' D 
3) L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B D F2 D L' R' F2 D' B' D F' 
4) F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L' U' R' U2 F L2 D L2 B F2 
5) L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 R' D L2 B L' D L2 U' R 
6) F U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R B' U B R2 D L2 R' B 
7) F' R D R' D F' D F L' F2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B' 
8) D' B2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' D' U' L2 B' U F' D U2 B' 
9) L2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' F L2 U R D2 F' L2 U F2 
10) F' L' U D' B2 R2 L2 B' D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' 
11) U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D R U' B' L' R2 F D' F D 
12) R' D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' D L B2 F R B' U' F2 
13) L2 U2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D' B F2 U2 L' U R' D U 
14) U R2 D F2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F' D B' R' U' F' D B 
15) F2 L2 B D2 U2 B L2 R' D' R2 D2 F' L' D R D L' 
16) B' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D' F U' L' R' B' U F' L2 U F' 
17) F2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L D' L' F D' L R' D' U2 B 
18) F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B' D' U L2 B D U2 F2 U' 
19) R D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' D2 R' U2 L' D' R' D' F' 
20) R2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 B R2 F L' F2 D L' B2 F' U L' U2 R' 
21) F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 B U' F L2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R' 
22) R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U F' R' F D' R D' L' R' 
23) R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U' B U' R' B2 D' L U2 R2 B 
24) U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' B' U B2 L2 R' B D' U' L' 
25) F2 D F R B U B U R' F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 
26) B' L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D U' F' R2 B2 D' R' U 
27) U L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B' D U2 R U2 B2 L2 D' B' F2 
28) L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R' F' U L2 D2 B' L D B L2 
29) F D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D L D' B L' B2 R' D U2 L 
30) R D2 L' D B' U2 L2 F' U' F2 L' U2 R2 L' F2 R' L2 D2 R 
31) R2 U' F' R2 U2 L U2 R' F' L2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 
32) F L F2 U' D L U' L2 F D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 
33) D' L' F2 R2 D R D' B R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' B 
34) F L' U2 R B2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B D U2 F' R' U B R' 
35) L2 F' L D2 B2 U R' F' R D B2 D2 R L B2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 
36) L R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' L F' U' L2 U' L' R2 
37) B' D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 D B L U' L R' F2 U' L' F2 
38) U L' B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L' F R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' U' 
39) L' D2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 B2 R F2 D' L F D U2 R2 F' U' R' 
40) U2 R' L U L D' F2 R U D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 D2 F U2 F' R2 
41) U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L U' R2 D R2 B U' F2 D U 
42) F L U B U' D' F L U2 F L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 F U' 
43) L' R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U B2 L2 F' R F L' D' 
44) L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 B D L D2 B L2 D R D U2 F' 
45) B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U F L D2 U' B' D B2 U2 R' U 
46) U' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' D' R2 B2 R B' L F2 D' 
47) B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U L' R F R B2 D2 U' R D' B 
48) F' U2 L2 D2 B L2 B' F D2 F' U' F D' U' R F2 R U' R 
49) U B L D F R L' B2 R D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 
50) L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R' B' U L R' B D' L' D U'


2.


Spoiler



1) D2 L U B2 U2 D R L B L' F' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 
2) L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R' D B R F' D U2 R' 
3) R2 U L' U D' B2 D L' F' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 
4) U' L2 F' B' U' L2 F' U' L2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 L' D2 L2 D' 
5) F U' R2 L' B R' F U' D' R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R L2 
6) B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R B' L D2 L' R U2 B D2 R 
7) D2 F2 U B2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F L2 F2 D R' F2 D' U2 L' 
8) B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L' D' B' R B F U' B' L2 F' 
9) R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 R2 L B' F' D2 F' R' D' R' B U' 
10) R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 B' U' R2 F' R' U' B2 D2 B D 
11) L' U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L B2 R U' L D B' U L' D B2 R2 
12) B2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U' B2 F' D' B' F2 D' U2 L' F' 
13) L' B2 U2 D R' U' D' L2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' 
14) U L2 F' L' D2 B U' D' B2 R B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 
15) U R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L D' U F2 L F D2 B D' F' 
16) B2 R' F' U2 D B' U2 L F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' 
17) F' B2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' U' B R2 D' L' R2 B 
18) R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L B2 U L' F2 R F2 D' F D' 
19) R2 B D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 D' L' D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U 
20) L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 L F D' L' U B' 
21) L D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D B2 R D' R' U' F D B' D' R 
22) F2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 B' L' R2 U' R D F' L R2 F2 
23) F' B R2 U2 D' R' U2 D' B' L U2 D2 R L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 
24) L B D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' U F' D2 L2 D' L' B2 R' F 
25) F D R U L' F2 R D B' F2 U B2 U R2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 
26) L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B D2 L' D2 R2 B D F' R2 
27) U' L2 B2 R' B2 R F U B' D' R F2 R L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' 
28) R2 D2 B U' B L2 B R2 B2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 R2 U' 
29) U' D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R D B U R' B' L2 D2 
30) B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D U2 B R' B2 D U L' D U' R F 
31) F2 B' L B R2 U F2 R' F U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 
32) B D R2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R D L R2 D L2 F L2 
33) B2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U' B' L B2 F2 U' 
34) B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U F' D B2 U R D' F2 L U2 B2 
35) R D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 R U2 R2 B D B' L U' R U' F2 D L 
36) B' U2 B R2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R F' R' U' L' U2 R2 
37) L F' D' L2 U' L2 B L' F' U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 
38) F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U' F D' R' B' R D F2 U2 F 
39) D' F' U2 L' U R2 L U L F2 B' L2 D2 F B2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 
40) U' B2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' F' D L' F' L2 B2 U' R' F 
41) U R2 B' U2 D2 B R2 U L U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B' 
42) L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F' D U2 F D2 F' L2 F' D' 
43) U2 B2 L F' U L2 U R' D F' D2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 
44) U L U2 F2 D2 R' B' R2 U' D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 L U2 F2 B2 R 
45) F2 B D' L F2 U' L' D2 B L U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 L2 
46) D2 U2 L2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 D R' F' D L' U F U2 L' F' 
47) B L' F R' D2 F L' D B L F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 
48) L F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U L' U' R' F2 L2 D L' F' 
49) F2 L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 B R2 D' R' D U F U2 R F2 U' 
50) B F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R' D U2 R U2 B' L2 D' R U


3.


Spoiler



1) D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D R' D L' B R U' F D2 U F2 
2) D' L2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D L' R B' R D' F' L' U2 L' F2 
3) D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 L R D F D2 R2 D F U L 
4) D R L F R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 F B2 R2 L2 F' R2 B U2 L' 
5) D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B D B2 R F L U2 R 
6) L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 F L2 U B R' B' R2 B D' F' L' 
7) U' B2 D' L2 B2 D U2 B2 F' R' D' L2 B2 F' L2 U' R F 
8) B2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 L F2 L D2 R D L' B F' R2 U F2 R2 B U' 
9) D2 F U' R B2 D' F L B' U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 
10) B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 U R' D2 B2 F D B' F2 D L2 U 
11) R' U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 R F2 L' U' F D' R' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 
12) U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 D U F R B' U B' F2 R' 
13) F2 L R F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U F' D2 U' B' U F2 L R2 
14) B2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 B U' L F2 R' D' U2 B' U2 R U' 
15) R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F L D2 R' B' D F2 R' D F 
16) F U R L2 D F' L D L U2 B2 U' R2 U' D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 
17) R F2 U2 F' D B2 R' U' F2 D F U2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 B2 
18) L' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 F' U2 F2 R' B' D' B2 L' D' U' B 
19) F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R' B L B' R' U2 F L D' B2 
20) D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 L' R2 F' L' D R U L' B' F 
21) U2 F R2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' U F' U' R' U 
22) D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D R' F2 U' F L U2 F2 R' B' D 
23) F2 U2 F2 R D' R2 U B' L' F U2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F2 
24) U2 B2 L B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' L U B' F2 R B' 
25) U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 B U' L' B' U2 B D R' F U2 
26) B D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' U' F2 L' B F U R' F' 
27) F L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R' B L' D' U' R' B' D' F' D' F2 
28) L F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R B U B' L' U2 B 
29) B U R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D L' D2 R' B L D' L2 F' U' 
30) R D' F' B' D L F R U' B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B L' 
31) R' U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 U B2 L' U L F 
32) U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F U2 L B' F2 R2 B' D2 U' B' 
33) U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U F2 U L2 F D' U2 R2 F' R B R' B 
34) U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L F' L' R2 B R2 U' F' L R 
35) L2 F L' U' F2 L' B2 L F L' F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L' D2 
36) L2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B' F D L R2 B2 R 
37) B2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R' D' R' D F R2 D B' U B 
38) L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F U2 F U L2 B' D' B' R' U 
39) U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 L2 B' L' F' U B2 L' U' F2 R2 U 
40) B U B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D F' U L' D F D2 U B R' 
41) B' R2 B2 R F' D R B2 D R U2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 R L 
42) L' D2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' F' L2 
43) L' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' B D' R B2 F D2 R2 B2 L' R' 
44) R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 R' B F D L R' U F D L' 
45) U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 L B F2 L' R D B U2 F' L2 
46) R' F' B R2 U2 L B' U L' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U R2 U' 
47) U R B' D R2 F2 R U' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D' 
48) B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B' L R D R2 U R F L F' U 
49) D2 L B2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 L' U2 F' L' D' L R' U2 L' F' R B 
50) F' U L2 F' L U L' F' D R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' F2


*Relay*


Spoiler



1) L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F D L R U B2 D2 L' B' U 
2) D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' U L R' B2 U' B L' B 

3) F L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D' U B' D2 R2 F2 L' F R 
4) L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F' R D2 L2 F2 U' R B' 
5) B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R D2 L2 F L2 D' U L' U' F R U2 R 

6) L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 D' R D' U B' U2 
7) F2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U L2 R' F' U2 B2 U' F' L2 D' F' L 
8) F U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L U F R2 D' L' D B' R2 
9) F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' B F' L R F D U' 

10) U2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 B U B U2 B L D F' R' U' R2 B' 
11) L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F' L D2 B' R' D' L F2 L F' 
12) R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' U B' U L' D L B2 F R 
13) U' D L' U R' B2 D' F' R B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 
14) B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 L F U R' F2 L' F' U2 L' B' 

15) R U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 U L' F' R2 D' F2 
16) L' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 F' R B D F' D' R2 
17) R L' D2 L2 U B D2 R U' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F 
18) B F R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F L U B' D B D2 R' U2 B D2 
19) R' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R D' L F' D' U' B' L D 
20) F B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U L2 R' D L D B2 U2 B R B2 

21) U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 R F' L2 B' F' D 
22) F2 U' R U2 R' F D F D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L D2 F2 B2 L' D' 
23) F2 B' U2 D R' B' R F' U B2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F 
24) U B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' F' L' R' U B D' U' 
25) R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F R B' F2 R' U' B' U2 F D' F2 
26) B D2 R F' B2 R D2 R D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F' 
27) L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R D L2 F U' R F2 R2 U F


*Special Mutli 7 cubes*
1 attempt
1) D2 U R2 U' F2 D F R' B2 F2 D B L2 B L2 R' 
2) D2 F B2 D B D2 R' F U F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 D2 B' 
3) D2 L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R' B2 U2 L F' R2 D2 R' B L' 
4) L B' U2 F' U R B' L D R' F2 L2 U D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 
5) R2 D R2 L' D' F2 U B' L F B2 R2 F R2 D2 F B2 D2 B' 
6) R' D2 R' B2 U' B' D2 R' U' F B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F U2 F D2 F' 
7) F2 R2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 D' B L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F U' 
2 attempt
1) L D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L B2 L' U' B' L R' D' U2 R' F' D2 F' 
2) B2 L D' R2 B U' D B' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 
3) U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' D2 B2 D' L' D L B 
4) B2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 F' R' D2 F R2 B' D U F' D 
5) L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 B' U2 L' B2 L F' D' U' F R 
6) B R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' D' L' B R2 F L' R F' 
7) R2 F R F2 U D' R' L' U B' R2 F' B2 U2 B D2 R2 B'


Have fun


----------



## turtwig (Mar 28, 2016)

The 3BLD scrambles are the same as the 2BLD ones.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 28, 2016)

turtwig said:


> The 3BLD scrambles are the same as the 2BLD ones.



Fixed. I don't know how it happend, I was tired

*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 19.42, 15.95, DNF, 12.78, DNF, 24.19, DNF 19.20, 13.26, DNF *=16.13*
*3BLD:* 1:06.32, 45.98, DNF(48.55), DNF(57.28),54.36, DNF(42.63), 48.57, 55.78, 35.00, DNF(44.36), 56.56, 1:04.36 *=47.94*
*MBLD:* 22/24 51:18 [33:30] 2x corners 3cycle, good solve
*Special Multi:* 2/7 13:47 wtf happend, it was safe


----------



## h2f (Mar 28, 2016)

I couldnt do the race in last week but hopefully this week I can.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2016)

*2BLD: DNF* I dislike 2x2. Cube locked and popped and then broke totally.
*3BLD: * DNF, DNF, DNF (don't know why, it just does not work ) quit for the day.
1:43.69, 1:29.60, DNF, 1:29.66, DNF, 1:51.51, 1:10.49, 2:05.68, 2:09.73 = *1:32.99*
*4BLD: * 7:21.42/4:22 (slow over all), 5:46.60/3:22 (good, I thought it was a tough scramble though only 47 ml) = *5:46.60*
*5BLD: * DNF (14:11/8:52 2C-twisted them the wrong direction), DNF (12:02) = DNF
*Multi Special: ** 5/7 = 3 *in 27:57/19:51 obviously too fast .


----------



## h2f (Mar 29, 2016)

*2BLD*: DNF(34.42), *26.51*, 41.47, DNF(31.69), 40.07, 46.16, *37.76*, DNF(34.06), *30.91*, 38.37, *37.39*, *27.64* = *32.05*

*3BLD*: DNF(1:52.52), DNF(2:06.11), DNF(1:25.88), 1:46.10, 1:32.02, DNF(1:50.89), DNF(1:36.95), 1:46.60, 2:10.97, DNF(1:25.12), 2:20.61, DNF(1:31.66) = *1:55.27* // 5/12 only but I've just switched to full 3style.

*4BLD*: DNF(9:15.30), DNF(11:00.62), DNF(7:42.99) = *DNF* //last one pretty decent but I forgot to execute two pairs of wings...


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 31, 2016)

3BLD Mob5 = 39.64
30.38, 32.06, 41.00, 44.69, 50.05



Spoiler



Gotta fix scramble 10. It's missing something in the beginning. I just ignored the first move.
10 2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' F' D2 L2 D B U2 B R U' Rw' Uw'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 31, 2016)

*2BLD: * 47.438, 27.314, 38.827, 31.127, 22.358, 30.837, 43.200, 21.594, 55.561, 32.560, 33.717, 25.755+ // MoB5: 25.572
*3BLD: * DNF, 
*MBLD: *1. 7/7 in 34:16

Will hopefully be coming back to add more solves.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 1, 2016)

3BLD: MoB5 = 1:57.15


----------



## Roman (Apr 2, 2016)

*3BLD* mob3 = *36.28*
43.72, 1:22.90, 33.14, 1:03.99, 34.07, 41.64, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:21.19, 42.12


*5BLD: 4:54.47*
DNF(4:38.42)[2:07.52], DNF(5:02.20)[2:09.93], 4:54.47[2:07.35].






Spoiler



I also got 4:22.76[1:49.53] from the third 5BLD scramble but then realized it was from the previous round -_-
Please consider empathizing your post with new scrambles, for example:

*Round 4*
Ends at Sunday 27.03 about 23 UTC


----------



## LK (Apr 3, 2016)

3BLD: DNF(32.65), *34.70*, *35.60*, 48.25, *32.27*, *38.31*, 39.31, DNF(37.63), DNF(34.06), *36.05*, 42.67, DNF(36.91)
MOB5 = 35.39

5BLD: DNF(11:45.02[7:27.52]), *10:55.61[6:55.93]*


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 3, 2016)

*Round 5 Results:*

*2BLD:* (Mob5/3)
1. kamilprzyb 16.13
2. Scruggsy13 25.572
3. h2f 32.05
DNF MatsBergsten
*3BLD:* (Mob5/3)
1. LK 35.39
2. Roman 36.28
3. Meneghetti 39.64
4. kamilprzyb 47.94
5. MatsBergsten 1:32.99
6. h2f 1:55.27
7. turtwig 1:57.13
DNF Scruggsy13
*4BLD:* (Best of 3)
1. MatsBergsten 5:46.60
DNF h2f
*5BLD:* (best of 3)
1. Roman 4:54.47
2. LK 10:55.61
DNF MatsBergsten
*MBLD:* (best of 3)
1. kamilprzyb *20 points* 22/24 51:18
2. Scruggsy13 *7 points*7/7 34:16
*Special Multi(7):* (best of 2)
1. MatsBergsten 5/7 27:57
2. kamilprzyb 2/7 13:47
*Round 6*
Ends at Sunday, 10.04 about 22 UTC

Rules:


Spoiler




_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_



Scrambles:


Spoiler



*2BLD:*
1. F U' R F' R2 U2 F U F R' 
2. U' R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R' 
3. R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F R' U' 
4. U' R' U R' U R U2 F2 R' 
5. U F R' F2 R F2 U' R' U2 
6. R F U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' 
7. F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' F' U' 
8. R' U F' R2 U' R U2 F' R U 
9. R F' R U F U R' F' R' 
10. R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
11. U F2 R2 F R F2 U2 R U2 
12. F U' R2 U R' F2 U R2 U'
*3BLD:*
1. B L2 B' R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B L' B D' B' D' R' U2 L2 U 
2. F D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 R B2 D L2 D R2 F2 Rw Uw 
3. U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D L2 F' R' U2 L2 D2 R D Rw' Uw' 
4. B' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' B L' R F' D' L2 D2 R2 B Fw Uw 
5. D' B R2 B2 D L2 F U2 L' B' U2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 B2 D' Rw' Uw' 
6. L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' R' F D L' F R2 F' L2 U R2 Fw Uw 
7. D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 U' B D' R' D R2 F' Uw 
8. R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F' L U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U Rw' Uw2 
9. U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' D L F L2 R D' B2 F' Fw' 
10. D2 L2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' L' D U2 B R2 F2 L F' D' Fw' Uw 
11. B U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D R' B2 R F D2 F' R D F' Rw' Uw 
12. D U2 F D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L' F' R' U' L2 B R' D' U2 Rw'
*4BLD:*
1. Rw2 L' Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 F Rw2 B2 U2 D' F' L2 Rw' Uw Rw D2 Uw' F Fw' R2 L' Uw2 L' D2 L' D' Fw' U B' U2 F' L U' D2 Fw' D2 L F2 U2 
2. L2 B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 F R2 U' R2 D B' F' Rw2 B F D' Rw' B2 Fw F2 R' Rw' U2 F' Rw Uw2 D2 L2 R' B' L Rw2 D F Uw2 Rw2 U2 F' 
3. U2 Uw' D B U2 F D' L' D' L2 Rw F' Uw2 F Rw U' Uw' L Uw2 F2 U2 R2 L' Fw' L B' F' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 U B2 Uw Rw2 U R2 F' R2 Uw'
*5BLD:*
1. Fw2 U' R U Lw B' Rw2 U R' Rw Uw B' D2 Lw Fw' B Bw2 Uw' D2 F Bw' R' Dw Fw' Dw2 U2 L' B Fw' Rw Lw2 B Uw Dw' R2 B2 L' Bw U' B Uw' F' Uw L2 U2 B2 D Dw2 Uw U B2 Lw F' Dw' U' Rw' Fw Bw' Rw2 Bw 
2. Uw' Bw' D' Lw' L Rw2 Fw Uw B2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw' Bw L2 Dw L Rw2 R' U2 Bw' Lw' D' F' L2 Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 Rw L R2 Dw Lw2 L' Bw2 D' Uw2 Bw R' Bw2 R' Uw R2 Lw U2 Fw' Rw' D Bw Uw Dw2 Fw' Uw U' B' R' Rw2 Bw U 
3. L' B R2 Bw2 Rw' Lw' Uw2 F2 Dw' L2 Bw2 F2 L2 Lw Bw B' Lw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw D2 R2 Fw U Bw' F' Dw2 Uw' R' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' D Fw2 D2 R' F Dw' Lw' Uw2 L R Rw Lw F Bw' D2 U Lw' R' D Fw Uw Dw B' Fw2 Uw F2
*6BLD:*
3Fw2 3Rw B Rw B Bw' F' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 B' Rw U' R' Bw2 D2 Rw F L2 Rw' R Fw Bw' B2 R2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw D F Rw 3Rw Dw' Rw Bw U Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' 3Uw R U2 F2 B2 3Fw' U2 B Fw' Lw R' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R Uw' L' Fw2 F' B2 Uw2 B' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 D
*7BLD:*
3Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw2 R F' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw F' Fw 3Lw2 R2 Dw D' B' 3Dw' Bw R 3Lw D2 B F2 3Lw Dw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' Fw 3Rw' D' L 3Lw' Bw' U' F' Lw' B2 F Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw L Fw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw Rw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 R L 3Lw2 U B' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' Lw' D' L2 B 3Lw' B' F2 3Bw Fw 3Uw Uw D' L' Bw' D' B'
*MLBD:*
1.


Spoiler



1) F2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F U2 B U2 L B2 D' U' F2 L F2 D' B D2 
2) L2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' L R' D' R' B' F2 U F' D 
3) D R' F R D' B2 U2 L2 D B D2 F2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 
4) L2 B2 D2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R D U B2 R' D F' U' B R' 
5) R2 D L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B' R2 D F' R' F2 L' B D2 
6) B' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 B' D U' B' L U' R' D' L2 F' R' 
7) D2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B R B2 F R' D U2 L2 F U 
8) U L U' L2 B D' B' R B L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 
9) B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U F' D' U R' F U2 B' R D L 
10) R L2 D F' U' R' B2 L B' D2 L D2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R 
11) L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R' F' D R F' U' F' D2 F2 L' 
12) D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R' B D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D F 
13) R2 D2 R2 B L2 B F D2 L2 D2 B R U R2 D2 L B U F2 
14) D' F R' B' R' F2 L' U R D U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B 
15) R D B2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 U' B F' R F' D2 U' 
16) D' L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 B' L F' D F D U L' B' R' 
17) D2 U2 F D2 F D2 F R2 L' D2 F' R' B F2 U' F' L' D2 
18) R U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F R B2 L' B D F 
19) F2 L B2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 R' D F U' F' R B' F2 L' B 
20) L D R F R' B2 U' F' B D B2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 R' 
21) F L R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B' L' B L' F' D B2 D' 
22) D' U2 B D2 B' F D2 L2 F D2 L' D L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' R 
23) F2 L2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D R F' L' D' L D R2 B R U' 
24) U F B2 L F' U2 F U' R' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 L2 
25) R' L' U D2 L B' R2 L F' R L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 U' 
26) U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' B U L2 B F L B2 L' U2 
27) F B' L2 U' R L' F R F R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 U 
28) B2 U R' F U' B' L B L U2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' R2 L' 
29) B R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L F' L2 R B D B2 L' F2 
30) F L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F' D2 R F D B' U2 F' L R D2 R 
31) R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B2 L' F' D L F2 L' B2 R2 D F2 
32) U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L U' F' D R F2 R D2 B D2 
33) D' B R2 B2 L' U D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F 
34) B2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D' L D L2 R2 D' L U F' D' 
35) B' U' F' B2 R D' R F' B2 L' U2 R2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' 
36) L2 B U2 F' U' R2 F' R' L F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 
37) D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R F2 R2 D F U B L' D2 U2 B2 
38) U' L B' R' U' D F' D2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L' D2 U 
39) R U2 D F2 L U2 B D F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 
40) R B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F' D L D2 B2 U2 B D R 
41) F' R' U' B' L B R' F' R' U' B D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 B2 
42) D F L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 U' L' R F R2 D2 B L D' 
43) U2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 L D F2 R' B2 L' R' B R' D 
44) R' L2 U2 D' R L' D' F' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F 
45) R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R B L' U' L R' U2 R F' 
46) D R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 D' B2 L' B' R' B L' U2 F2 
47) D2 R D2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L' D' B2 R B' D2 L2 R 
48) L' D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L F2 D' U B2 D L' R' F' 
49) F L2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' L' R2 D' R D' F2 L2 
50) U2 L' B2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R D' B R2 F L D R2 U' F R


2.


Spoiler



1) D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U F' R U' R D' B' F' U' B2 R 
2) R U R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B F' L B2 R D L R2 D2 
3) U L2 D2 B' L2 B F2 D2 F D2 L2 D' R U2 L' D2 F D2 B' 
4) B2 L B2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B L F' D' R B' R B F' 
5) F L2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 R' D L' B' L2 
6) R F' L D' B L' D' L' F D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B D 
7) L2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 L D L D' F R' D2 F2 D' L' 
8) R2 D' L2 D F R' U B' D F' D2 F D2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 
9) R B D2 L' U' L' U R' F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D B 
10) L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R' F L' D R' D' B F2 D F' 
11) U' B' L2 R2 B U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F D' F' L B' U' F R' 
12) U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B L' D2 U2 L2 F L D' B2 
13) R D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 U L U B F U B' R' 
14) U' L D2 B2 L F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' R' B D2 L R' F' D B' 
15) L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B R' B L' D' F2 U B' U R2 F' 
16) R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B' L U L2 F B' R2 U2 F R2 B U2 R2 B 
17) F L2 D2 R F2 L F2 L' D2 R' D2 L' U R' B D U2 F' L' F2 R 
18) U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U' F' L D' B D L2 F2 D L2 R2 
19) B R2 D2 B' U' D2 L' F U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' U2 D2 L D 
20) F' B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F' R2 B2 D R U F' L2 B2 
21) U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 F R U L B2 R B' D R' F L2 
22) L2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 D F2 U2 B' D U R2 F2 U' R B D F 
23) R' B U L' F' B' U B' U F U2 B U2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F' R2 
24) L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F' R F2 R' F' U2 L' U' B D' 
25) F2 L2 R2 U L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B U2 L B R' D2 U2 R2 U 
26) L2 B' R2 L' B2 D' R B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F 
27) F2 R' B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 U B2 U B2 F' L2 D L' D 
28) U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 L' F L' F L U B 
29) F2 D' B U2 R L' U R' F D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 R 
30) U' D' R' D' L B2 U2 F' R' F' L2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 
31) D F' D' B2 R2 U F U' D' F2 R' U2 B2 R L2 F2 R B2 L 
32) U' F2 L U2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 U L2 B U' L B L2 B' 
33) L' U2 B' F' L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F R B2 F2 D' B R D U' 
34) U' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 D U2 L2 U' L' B' R' F2 R F R U2 B' 
35) R' F U2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D2 B U2 F D' F L R' F' D L' F' U' 
36) L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' B' L' D2 B2 L B R' D2 U2 
37) B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L D L2 B' U' R U F R' 
38) D2 B R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' L' R' U2 B' L' U R' B2 
39) B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 F' R' D2 U' R F R2 D' U F L 
40) L F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B' U B2 R2 U L D' B 
41) L R F2 L B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L B U L D F R' D L2 D2 F2 
42) F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 F' L U L U2 R' D' B2 L2 U' F2 
43) L' F B L2 U R2 U2 D' R' F' B2 R L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 F2 L 
44) R' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' D' R U' B D2 B2 L' B' 
45) D2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 
46) R2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' L' B' F2 D F L U R2 U2 B' 
47) F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B' R2 F' D2 L' D R' U L' B2 
48) U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L' B' F' R2 U R B2 L B F 
49) L' U2 L2 B' R' F2 U' F2 R B2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B 
50) R' B' L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F D2 F2 U2 L' U F' D2 U' L B F2 D'


3.


Spoiler



1) B2 U L2 D F2 D U2 B2 L2 F' L2 D L2 B' F L B L U2 
2) R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 B F2 L2 B' L' D U' R' D L R2 U2 F R' 
3) D2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' U2 L R' F' R U R2 U B 
4) R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D L2 R' B2 L D B' D' F2 D2 F' L' 
5) F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R2 U' L' B' L R2 F2 U' R B2 D' F' 
6) L' F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B U' R' F' U' B D2 R' F2 
7) B' D2 U2 R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U' L' B2 D L' F D' R B L 
8) F2 U' R2 D' R U2 D' F L' D' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U 
9) U' B2 U B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L F' D' B L' U' R B2 U2 B2 
10) D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U R U2 L2 F' D2 B R F' D2 R 
11) L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 R' D' U' L' R2 U F' D2 F2 L 
12) B2 L2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 F D U' L' F' L R' B' U' L' 
13) R2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 R' D' U B' L2 D R' F L R2 U' 
14) U' B2 U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 R' D' B R B2 F' U' R' 
15) F' U B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U' F2 R B' L2 R F' R2 
16) L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B' U F2 L2 D F' L' F2 L' U2 
17) B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L U' R' D L2 
18) U2 L' U' R U D R2 F R' B' U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' 
19) L2 D' F2 D' L U' L D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 
20) D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L B' D' B' R D' L2 D2 F 
21) R D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B' L' F2 L U2 R F D2 U 
22) R B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' F' D' B' D2 F' U2 F2 
23) B' U2 R U' D2 R' B R' D R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 R 
24) F2 L2 B D' B L B' L2 B2 R' F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' 
25) U2 L2 F2 L D2 R D2 U2 R U2 R B L2 R U' F' D2 L' U2 F 
26) B' F2 L D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R D' U' B R' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 
27) D R D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R U' R2 B R' B2 D F' L' R2 
28) B U B D' R F B2 U D' F R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D 
29) U2 B2 D2 R D2 L B2 U2 B2 L' R' D B' F D B2 D F2 L' U' 
30) B L2 R2 F' R2 B D2 B2 U2 D R D2 R D' U' R U2 L 
31) F2 D2 L R' U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D B L' B2 U2 B D B 
32) F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F' D' B2 F' D L F' D2 R' F' U' 
33) U L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F R' B' F' D' L2 R' B2 U' 
34) R2 B2 L F' B2 D2 R' U D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 U 
35) D2 F U' R L B D2 L F L2 F' R2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U 
36) L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' D' F2 L2 U2 R' B L U2 F 
37) B R L' B U2 R D L' D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L 
38) D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 L F R2 D' B' F' L2 F2 D U2 
39) L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B' U L R' D B2 D' B2 F R' 
40) U' B' R B' D2 L F2 U L D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U 
41) R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 U F' U2 B2 F' R' B U F2 
42) B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 U L2 U' R2 U B U F' 
43) L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F D' R' U2 B F R2 U2 F2 D 
44) B U2 B D2 L U R' L B' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 
45) R' B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 L2 B L2 F U' L2 F L2 D L' D' 
46) F R2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B F D R' D2 L B' L' B 
47) L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 R2 U B D R2 D2 L B2 L' B' L F 
48) U B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 R2 B F' R' F' U' F2 D' B' L' U 
49) D B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' R' B L2 F' R' U B L' F2 U2 
50) D' B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F D2 U2 R' F R' F U R2 B


*Relay:*


Spoiler



1) L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F D L R U B2 D2 L' B' U 
2) D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' U L R' B2 U' B L' B 

3) F L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D' U B' D2 R2 F2 L' F R 
4) L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F' R D2 L2 F2 U' R B' 
5) B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R D2 L2 F L2 D' U L' U' F R U2 R 

6) L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 D' R D' U B' U2 
7) F2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U L2 R' F' U2 B2 U' F' L2 D' F' L 
8) F U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L U F R2 D' L' D B' R2 
9) F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' B F' L R F D U' 

10) U2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 B U B U2 B L D F' R' U' R2 B' 
11) L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F' L D2 B' R' D' L F2 L F' 
12) R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' U B' U L' D L B2 F R 
13) U' D L' U R' B2 D' F' R B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 
14) B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 L F U R' F2 L' F' U2 L' B' 

15) R U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 U L' F' R2 D' F2 
16) L' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 F' R B D F' D' R2 
17) R L' D2 L2 U B D2 R U' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F 
18) B F R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F L U B' D B D2 R' U2 B D2 
19) R' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R D' L F' D' U' B' L D 
20) F B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U L2 R' D L D B2 U2 B R B2 

21) U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 R F' L2 B' F' D 
22) F2 U' R U2 R' F D F D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L D2 F2 B2 L' D' 
23) F2 B' U2 D R' B' R F' U B2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F 
24) U B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' F' L' R' U B D' U' 
25) R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F R B' F2 R' U' B' U2 F D' F2 
26) B D2 R F' B2 R D2 R D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F' 
27) L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R D L2 F U' R F2 R2 U F


*Special Mutli* 3 cubes
1
1) U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' D' R' F R D U2 R' B' R2 
2) F' D2 B F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 R2 L' D L2 F R B' L F L2 
3) B2 D2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B R' D' L D U F2 R' U2 R 
2
1) L U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L D' U B F' D L U' L 
2) U' R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 F' U' B' F' D R' D B' U' R2 
3) D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R' B R2 B2 R D R' B2 R2 U2


This week special multi is 3 cubes
Have fun


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

3x3BLD mob5= 52.56
2x2BLD mob5= 7.03
I know there has been controversy over my BLD capabilities in the past but I assure you I am no scam. here's a video to prove it, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6neWvR0rbTg


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 5, 2016)

3BLD Mob5 = 40.71
37.15, 35.24, 38.21, 49.53, 43.41


----------



## h2f (Apr 6, 2016)

*2BLD*: 29.92, DNF(37.21), DNF(41.34), 23.27, 28.98, DNF(28.30), DNF(46.43), 26.03, 26.78, 23.92, 31.91, 27.58 = *25.52*


----------



## Roman (Apr 6, 2016)

Ouch, I counted MOB3 instead MOB5, that made my rating better. I didn't do it on purpose, sorry 

5BLD: *DNF*
3BLD MoB5 = *45.78*
Special Multi: *3\3 3:49.56*[2:00.12]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2016)

3BLD: = *1:28.05* (8/12) horrible to begin with, better at the finish


Spoiler: times



DNF(2:07.06)[1:14.83],
1:51.12[45.07],
2:14.83[50.92],
DNF(1:44.44)[36.36],
1:42.08[54.03], 
DNF(2:19.92)[23.32],
DNF(1:54.12)[52.65],
1:32.76[47.17], 
1:31.59[35.18], 
1:48.64[33.09],
1:19.54[40.32], 
1:14.30[35.92]


4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF so bad
5BLD: DNF, 15:28.35 = *15:28.35, *at least one 
Multi spec:* 3/3 = 3* in 10:18.84 (6:35)


----------



## turtwig (Apr 10, 2016)

3BLD: MoB5=2:16.74



Spoiler: Solves



1. (1:39.78[1]) L U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L' R2 U2 L2 D L' U' R Rw2 Uw
2. DNF(2:06.48) D2 L2 B' L F B U' R2 B' L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L'
3. 1:52.82 U D2 R L' U' D R D F R' U2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 Rw Uw
4. DNF(3:07.02) F2 R2 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 U F2 U F L' B U F' L' F D' F2 L Fw' Uw
5. DNF(2:09.36) U2 B2 D U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 F U2 R' F' L2 B' D' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw
6. DNF(1:56.03) D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 F U' B2 L F2 R' B' F2 R' D2 U' Fw' Uw2
7. DNF(2:27.37) D' U2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R U B' U2 F R' B' D2 R2 F2 Fw Uw'
8. 2:49.78 D' R B' R' B2 R' L2 F' U R F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F2 R2 Fw Uw
9. DNF(2:43.17) D2 R' D2 L2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 R F' L2 D B R2 U F' L' R B Fw' Uw'
10. 2:28.68 R' D2 L R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U' L B' F' D' U R' B R Rw' Uw2
11. (DNF(2:00.00)) U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L' B U' B L' U2 L U F' Uw'
12. 2:32.62 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L' F' U F2 L' D L U2 F Fw' Uw2

I'm trying out 3-style so I got a lot of DNFs.


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 10, 2016)

3bld MoB5 = 1:33.92


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 1:36.12 B L2 B' R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B L' B D' B' D' R' U2 L2 U 
2. DNF(1:37.33)[2 edge flips] F D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 R B2 D L2 D R2 F2 Rw Uw 
3. DNF(2:09.31)[2 edge flips + forgot corner memo] U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D L2 F' R' U2 L2 D2 R D Rw' Uw' 
4. DNF(1:57.15)[R2+4 corners] B' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' B L' R F' D' L2 D2 R2 B Fw Uw 
5. 2:05.79 D' B R2 B2 D L2 F U2 L' B' U2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D F2 B2 D' Rw' Uw' 
6. DNF(2:08.78)[4 edges] L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R2 F' R' F D L' F R2 F' L2 U R2 Fw Uw 
7. DNF(2:19.05)[3 corners] D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 U' B D' R' D R2 F' Uw 
8. 1:50.90 R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F' L U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U Rw' Uw2 
9. 1:34.02 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' D L F L2 R D' B2 F' Fw' 
10. (DNF(2:28.75)[3 corners]) D2 L2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' L' D U2 B R2 F2 L F' D' Fw' Uw 
11. (1:20.66) B U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D R' B2 R F D2 F' R D F' Rw' Uw 
12. 1:27.91 D U2 F D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L' F' R' U' L2 B R' D' U2 Rw'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Multi: *7/8 in 37:53 (3 edges)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry for being very late

*Round 6 Results:*
*2BLD:*
1. gateway cuber 7.03
2. h2f 25.52
*3BLD:*
1. Meneghetti 40.71
2. Roman 45.78
3. gateway cuber 52.56
4. MatsBergsten 1:28.05
5. willtri4 1:33.92
6. turtwig 2:16.74
*4BLD:*
DNF MatsBergsten
*5BLD:*
1. MatsBergsten 15:28.35
DNF Roman
*MBLD:*
1. Scruggsy13 *6 points *7/8 37:53
*Special Multi(3):*
1. Roman 3/3 3:49.56
2. MatsBergsten 3/3 10:18.84

*Round 7*
Ends at sunday 17.04 about 23 UTC
Rules:


Spoiler




_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_



Scrambles:


Spoiler



2BLD

R' F' U' F R U2 R U R' F R2
U R' U' F' U' R U' R U2 F U'
R' U2 R2 F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2
R' U' R2 U2 F' U R' F U' F' U2
U R U2 R2 F R2 U2 F U' R U2
U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R F' U R
U2 R' U' F' U' F U' R U' F R'
R' U2 F R U' R' U2 F U2 F U'
U' R2 U2 R2 F U' F R2 U' R' U'
R' U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
U R' U F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F
R2 F' R2 F U' R U2 R' F U' F
3BLD

L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F R B D' L2 D F2 D' R U B2 Rw2 Uw'
U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R F2 D F' L' B D U2 F D Fw' Uw
R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' D L' F' L2 D2 B2 R' U' L2 R' B' Rw Uw
R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R D F2 U B' U' R' F' R' U Fw Uw2
B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D B' D U' B L B F' D' B2 L' F2 Rw
U2 L R2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U' R' U' R U R2 B F R' D' U2 Rw Uw2
R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 B' L' R U2 F' L D' U' B2 U' Rw2
F2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B' F' D B2 L' D' F' R2 D R' D Rw2
U B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F D B2 U B2 L' F R' D L' B2 R2 Fw'
D' U L2 B2 L2 U B2 F' R' U F U B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F
U B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' L F U F2 R2 D' R' B' F' U2 L2 U Rw'
L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L R F2 D F L2 R B2 D R2 D2 U2 B' U2 Rw Uw2
4BLD

B2 R B R2 U B' F' L F' U' B F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 R2 Rw2 B Uw2 R B' D2 L' Uw2 F R' D2 B' Uw D' F' R' Uw2 D Fw Rw U' Fw2 U2 F Uw' x2
L2 U2 L2 U' B D' B D2 L' B' U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U R2 F D F2 Rw2 D L2 D Rw' Uw2 F2 U R' Uw' B' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw2 L' U2 x' y'
F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B U B2 R B' R F2 U' R' U2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D' U' B' U Rw R B R' Uw2 F Uw Fw D' Rw B Uw2 x y'
5BLD

Uw Rw' Lw' L' F' U L2 Fw' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 R' Lw Bw Uw2 Rw R Bw D2 F' Uw F' Fw' L Uw' U Bw U2 B U' Lw2 R D2 R Rw' Dw' D2 F2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Dw2 D Rw2 D' Dw' Bw U' Dw L' U' Fw' D Uw2 B' Uw' B2 3Rw' 3Uw
B' Dw' Bw' F' D2 Bw Uw R' Uw' Dw2 L Fw' Rw' Dw2 Fw R' U' D Lw2 B' D2 F' Lw2 B' D2 Rw L F B' Lw' Uw' F2 Fw' B2 Lw R' U' F Rw' R Dw L2 F2 Bw B' R2 Bw2 L2 B2 L2 F Rw2 D' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Dw Bw2 Lw R' 3Fw' 3Uw2
U Bw F2 L2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Lw' L2 U R' Fw R Dw F2 U2 Rw' L2 U' D2 L Dw2 Rw D2 L2 D' B2 R2 Fw' Lw Dw R2 Uw D2 F' L Dw2 U B2 Lw U B' F Bw2 R Dw Uw R2 F L2 R2 Fw' D L2 Uw Lw2 F2 Uw Bw' U' 3Rw2
6BLD
3Fw2 3Rw B Rw B Bw' F' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 B' Rw U' R' Bw2 D2 Rw F L2 Rw' R Fw Bw' B2 R2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw D F Rw 3Rw Dw' Rw Bw U Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' 3Uw R U2 F2 B2 3Fw' U2 B Fw' Lw R' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R Uw' L' Fw2 F' B2 Uw2 B' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 D

7BLD
3Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw2 R F' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw F' Fw 3Lw2 R2 Dw D' B' 3Dw' Bw R 3Lw D2 B F2 3Lw Dw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' Fw 3Rw' D' L 3Lw' Bw' U' F' Lw' B2 F Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw L Fw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw Rw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 R L 3Lw2 U B' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' Lw' D' L2 B 3Lw' B' F2 3Bw Fw 3Uw Uw D' L' Bw' D' B'
MBLD:
1


Spoiler




U2 B2 R B2 F2 L R B2 D2 L F' L' D U' R D2 R' D B L' Uw'
B2 U R2 D2 B2 D F2 D F' D B' L' F2 L D' U F' L2 Fw' Uw
U' L2 B2 R2 U' F R U2 B2 D B2 U' R B' L F' R' Fw'
D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F R' U' B' Rw'
L' D2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B' R U L2 B2 F' D' L' F Rw Uw
D2 F' D2 B L2 B L2 B2 L2 D' U B D2 R' D' U' F L2 D2 Rw'
R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U F' L' D' R' B D' U L' D' F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
F2 D U R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B' U' L' U L D' F2 R2 B2 F2
D U R2 D' B2 U L2 R' D' U R B' L' D' U2 B2 R2 F D' Rw'
L U2 L' B2 L2 R U2 B' F2 R' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D U L' F' Rw2 Uw
D' R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' F L' F L2 D' L2 R D U' Fw' Uw2
U2 L2 B U2 B L2 U2 L' B2 D' L F2 D' B D L' B R' F Rw Uw2
F2 D2 R' U2 L2 R2 U2 R U' B R U' B2 D2 U' L' F L D2 Rw'
U2 L2 B' L2 B F R2 U' B2 L D' U2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 R'
F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 B' R2 D' R D' F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 Fw' Uw
L2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B U R2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
R2 D U2 R2 D' B2 U' B D2 U F R B2 F2 D2 L B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
U2 B' U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 F R F2 R2 U' R2 F L' F L2 B D2 Fw' Uw
D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R2 F' D2 B D B2 F2 R B' L' R' D2 F2 U' Fw' Uw
U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F D2 F' R D B' L' F' U' F2 D' Fw
F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L D' R F2 L' B L U' F' R B R Fw Uw
F L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F U2 L2 D' L U2 L R U' F' Rw
B L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 U2 F' U' B2 R2 B' L2 D U' R D' B2 L'
U B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R U2 F2 R F' R' F' D' L2 F2 U F' Rw' Uw2
D2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 R2 F' L B R' D2 L2 D' Rw Uw2
B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 U B D' F L F2 R' U F' U2 L' F Uw2
L2 D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 D' F2 L F' L U R' B L2 D2 L Fw Uw2
B2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D' B' F' R2 U L2 R D2 R B2 F2 Uw2
F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' F' R' D R2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 Uw
R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F L U' B2 F' R' B' L' B2 D U2 R2 Uw2
D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U B D F R2 U B D2 U2 R' D2 B' F
D2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 D2 U2 B R F' D' R2 U' B U R D U' Fw' Uw
D2 F D2 F U2 L2 F' L U' B' L' B2 F U L' B D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L B2 U2 R F D2 B' L2 U2 L D Rw2
U F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B F' U2 L' U' R2 D B U2 L F U' Fw
L U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' D U' R U F2 U' F L2 B U' F2 R' Fw' Uw2
F2 R2 U L2 D' U' F2 L D R' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U' B' F' Rw' Uw2
L2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D2 R U2 F U L D B2 U2 B U' L U2 Rw2
L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L' R F R' B L D L D2 R U' Fw Uw2
B2 L2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F2 R F' R B' L R2 B' U B2 D2 L2 B' Uw'
R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L D2 B2 U' B R' D B2 F' R' Fw' Uw2
U2 B F D2 B L2 R2 F2 D L' R2 B' L' D' R' F U' F' L R' Fw' Uw2
L D2 F2 L F2 R D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L' U2 L' D B L' B' U Rw Uw2
R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U F' U' B L' F2 U L' B2 L F R2 F Rw2
F L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 F2 D2 R U F' R F' R D2 R F L2 F Rw Uw2
F2 L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U' L' D R' U2 B' U2 F2 R' U Rw2 Uw'
L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 D L2 U R' B' R F' Uw2
B R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F' L' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' D2 R F2 D2 Fw Uw'
L2 D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L D2 U R D2 F' R B2 L' B' U' F' Uw
L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L B' R' D2 F2 D U' L R F R' F2 Uw



2.


Spoiler




B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' F' L2 D L' B' F2 R' F U' Rw2 Uw'
D' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R B' U2 F' R B' F' U' L' U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw
L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 L F' R2 B U' B F2 D F2 Rw Uw2
R' F' R U' R2 F2 L' U' D F2 L' F2 B' L2 D2 F' B U2 B2
B2 L2 B2 U R2 D U R2 F R U2 R' D B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B U2 Fw' Uw2
R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F U R' D2 B' U2 L' R2 B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw
D2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 F L2 R' D B' R2 F U' B' L' R' Fw Uw'
L2 U R2 D L2 D B2 D L2 R' D2 U L2 F' L' R2 F D2 L' R' Uw'
L' R' B2 L U2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 U F' U2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 B D' Fw Uw'
R2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R' F' L2 B L R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D Fw
L2 F2 D B' F2 R F' D2 R U B' R F L' U' Rw'
F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' F U' L B' L2 F' D' F D' F U' Rw2 Uw'
R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' U' L2 B' F' L F2 R' U' L' B2 Rw
U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F' L2 R' D' B D' R' U' L2 U' L B U Fw' Uw
R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' L' B2 D2 B' F' L' D U' L U L2 Fw
L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R' D' F' R U B D B' L' R2 D' Fw' Uw2
D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R D B2 D2 B D F U2 R U L' F' Rw2 Uw'
F2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D R' U2 B D2 F' D' F2 R' U L2 Fw
L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 R U' R B' U L D' U' B U' L' U Fw Uw
D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L B' F2 L U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' B' U Rw Uw
F D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' D2 R' F2 R B' U R U' F L Fw' Uw
L2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 L' D' B D2 L2 D2 F U L' F' L2 R Fw' Uw'
F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F' R' D' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' R2 F' L Fw' Uw'
D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' B2 U B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 Rw'
D' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R F R' D2 U' L' R U' F U' B L Fw' Uw
U B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U B' F2 U B2 U' L F R D2 R2 D' Fw'
D' B2 D F2 D U L' F' R D2 R' U R B' L2 F2 D' L Fw Uw'
U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F L' D' L R F2 D U2 B F' Rw Uw'
L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L F2 D' B2 F L2 D' U L' R2 D2 Fw' Uw'
U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 R' U' R B2 R B' F' L' R' U' R' Fw Uw2
D B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L' F U' L2 U B2 F' R B F' D Fw Uw2
F' R2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 B2 L2 F U' L U2 B R' D Fw
B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F L' B' D' F' D2 U' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
F2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' U L D F D R U' F' R U' Rw
L R D2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L' R' B R' D U F Rw Uw
U2 R2 B F2 D2 B F2 U' R B D2 L U' R' D B' R2 B R2 Fw' Uw2
U2 F2 R2 D U' F2 U L2 U2 L R B' D' B2 R' D' L F D' F Rw'
B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' R2 U' B' U2 L U' F' U B
D2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 L D2 B2 R D' F R2 F R' B' F U' F' U2 Fw Uw
L2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D B L2 D F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' R D' Rw2 Uw'
D2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 L' R B D2 R' F' D B U B2 D' R2 D Rw2
B D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F L' F' D' B' D B' L D R B2 U' B Rw2
D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U L' U2 F D L B2 U' R' D U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
R2 F2 D' B2 D U' F2 R2 D' L U' B2 U' F2 L' B R' U' Fw' Uw
L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U F2 U' L2 R2 B F L F R2 D' U R' D2 F' D Fw' Uw'
L2 B2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 D L R' B' L R2 U L2 D R' B' F2 Rw2 Uw'
D U B2 D' U' L2 B2 U R' B F U2 R B' D2 L2 D' L U2 B Uw
U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B' U F D B F L' D U' B' L2 F Uw'
B2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B R2 D2 L B2 F D2 F2 L F' D F2 D U' Fw'
U2 R2 F U2 F R2 B D2 F U R D2 U2 B2 D' B' R B' L' Fw'



3.


Spoiler




R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B D L2 D2 L2 R B2 U' R' B F' Rw' Uw'
F2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D U L2 R' F L2 U B' L' U R D Rw Uw'
D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 F' R B U2 L2 F' L' R B F' Rw
D' U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' U' L D' L' R U R2 F' D2 L' D' B2 U' Rw2
B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D R U L2 D R B' L' B2 R2 D' Rw' Uw
B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L D' U' L2 B' U F' L R2 U Rw
R2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R U2 R U2 R' U L2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 L' D' R Fw'
F U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 F D B2 L' D2 B D' F2 U' B L2 D2 Fw Uw2
F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 B' U' F' U F L U B R' F' Uw
L2 D' U' F2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 R' F U L D' B2 R' U' L' D' Fw' Uw
R B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D' F' L' R' F2 U' B' D' R B Rw2
U2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R U L2 B D2 R' D' B2 L' F U Rw' Uw
L2 B2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
B R2 B L2 R2 D2 B F L' B2 U2 L2 F R' F' D' R F Uw
U R2 D2 B2 D2 U R B L B2 U' F D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B L' B' U F' R' U L U' L B U Rw2 Uw
F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' D U B' U' B2 F U2 R' D B Rw' Uw2
D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 F U B' L F2 L2 F' D F' R' F2 Rw
L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F D2 B' U F' U R' D' B2 L B L R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L D L' D B' U B2 L' F2 D' U2 Rw Uw2
F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' U L D' F L' D' F R2 F2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
D U L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' R U2 B' U2 F R' D2 F2 L U B2 Rw' Uw'
U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B L U F' D' L2 R F2 L' U F2 L' Fw' Uw
U2 B D2 F' D2 B U2 F L B U2 R2 U' L' U R2 B2 U' B Rw Uw'
L2 D' F2 D U2 F2 D2 R D U F' D2 U R' B2 D2 U' R2 D Rw Uw
D F2 R2 D' U R2 U B2 U F' U' R2 F L' F D' U L' F' Rw Uw
B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R F2 U2 R2 F' L' R' D L2 D R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U F' L2 R' U2 L2 R' D R' B D2 Rw2
F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 D B F L U' F R' D2 B' Rw' Uw
B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R B' D B R B2 U2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw
R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' L D B L2 B' L B' D2 L U B D' Fw' Uw'
F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 D2 R B' D2 F R' B2 D R U F R B D' Rw2
L2 B R2 B2 R2 B D2 B' R' B L' D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R D2 Rw2 Uw'
L' U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 F2 L B2 U L U R2 D' L2 F' L' B' D2 R2 Fw'
L' B2 R' B2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' R2 D R' U B R2 U L' Fw Uw2
F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R D2 L B' D' U' L2 F2 R' D L2 B' D' B2 Rw
U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B' L U F R' B' D' F' L' B R2 U2 Fw Uw
D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D F' U2 L' D2 B D' L' U R' F L Uw2
L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' R F' D' U2 F2 U L U2 R' F2 R2 B' Uw'
D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L F' U' F2 L' B L' D U2 B2 R F' Rw'
B D2 F2 U2 F L2 B U2 F U2 R' D2 B F D R B U F2 R B Rw Uw'
D' U' R2 B2 D B' L2 B' D L D2 U' B' L' U R' B2 Rw'
F2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L' U2 L F2 R' D F L R2 B2 R2 B L R' U2 Fw' Uw2
D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B' R F2 D L U' F' R2 B2 R' B D' Fw Uw
R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R B' R' F' L' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 Rw2
L2 U2 F' R2 B' F' U2 L' U' F L2 D' R' F D2 L' U2 F' R' Fw' Uw
L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B F D' R U2 F' L' U2 B' R F' U
L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L B' F2 D2 B2 L D' L D B' R D2 Rw
R2 U' F2 D U' F2 D L2 B' F U' B F2 L' U' L B' D R' D' Rw2 Uw'
R2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B D' L B' D' R' U' F L' U2 B' Rw' Uw



Relay:


Spoiler



1) L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F D L R U B2 D2 L' B' U
2) D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' U L R' B2 U' B L' B

3) F L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D' U B' D2 R2 F2 L' F R
4) L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F' R D2 L2 F2 U' R B'
5) B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R D2 L2 F L2 D' U L' U' F R U2 R

6) L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 D' R D' U B' U2
7) F2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U L2 R' F' U2 B2 U' F' L2 D' F' L
8) F U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L U F R2 D' L' D B' R2
9) F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' B F' L R F D U'

10) U2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 B U B U2 B L D F' R' U' R2 B'
11) L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F' L D2 B' R' D' L F2 L F'
12) R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' U B' U L' D L B2 F R
13) U' D L' U R' B2 D' F' R B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2
14) B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 L F U R' F2 L' F' U2 L' B'

15) R U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 U L' F' R2 D' F2
16) L' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 F' R B D F' D' R2
17) R L' D2 L2 U B D2 R U' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F
18) B F R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F L U B' D B D2 R' U2 B D2
19) R' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R D' L F' D' U' B' L D
20) F B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U L2 R' D L D B2 U2 B R B2

21) U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 R F' L2 B' F' D
22) F2 U' R U2 R' F D F D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L D2 F2 B2 L' D'
23) F2 B' U2 D R' B' R F' U B2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F
24) U B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' F' L' R' U B D' U'
25) R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F R B' F2 R' U' B' U2 F D' F2
26) B D2 R F' B2 R D2 R D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F'
27) L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R D L2 F U' R F2 R2 U F


Special Mutli 4 cubes
1

U2 B2 R B2 F2 L R B2 D2 L F' L' D U' R D2 R' D B L' Uw'
B2 U R2 D2 B2 D F2 D F' D B' L' F2 L D' U F' L2 Fw' Uw
U' L2 B2 R2 U' F R U2 B2 D B2 U' R B' L F' R' Fw'
D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F R' U' B' Rw'
2

B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' F' L2 D L' B' F2 R' F U' Rw2 Uw'
D' R2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R B' U2 F' R B' F' U' L' U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw
L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 L F' R2 B U' B F2 D F2 Rw Uw2
R' F' R U' R2 F2 L' U' D F2 L' F2 B' L2 D2 F' B U2 B2


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 13, 2016)

3bld mob5: 1:45.28 meh


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(1:43.97)[2 edge flips] L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F R B D' L2 D F2 D' R U B2 Rw2 Uw'
2. DNF(1:54.42)[2 corner twists] U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R F2 D F' L' B D U2 F D Fw' Uw
3. 2:17.41 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F' D L' F' L2 D2 B2 R' U' L2 R' B' Rw Uw
4. 1:47.81 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R D F2 U B' U' R' F' R' U Fw Uw2
5. DNF(1:32.05)[2 corner twist, M2+5e] B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D B' D U' B L B F' D' B2 L' F2 Rw
6. 1:39.51 U2 L R2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 U' R' U' R U R2 B F R' D' U2 Rw Uw2
7. 2:05.69 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 B' L' R U2 F' L D' U' B2 U' Rw2
8. 2:03.08 F2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B' F' D B2 L' D' F' R2 D R' D Rw2
9. DNF(3:13.67)[3 edges] U B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U F D B2 U B2 L' F R' D L' B2 R2 Fw'
10. (1:34.69) D' U L2 B2 L2 U B2 F' R' U F U B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F
11. (DNF(1:39.25)[6 edges]) U B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' L F U F2 R2 D' R' B' F' U2 L2 U Rw'
12. 1:41.33 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L R F2 D F L2 R B2 D R2 D2 U2 B' U2 Rw Uw2

11th scramble was crazy. I went for the D' setup move, but it didn't work out.


2bld mob5: 33.84


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(42.19) R' F' U' F R U2 R U R' F R2
2. 26.78 U R' U' F' U' R U' R U2 F U'
3. (23.77) R' U2 R2 F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2
4. 47.63 R' U' R2 U2 F' U R' F U' F' U2
5. 41.41 U R U2 R2 F R2 U2 F U' R U2
6. DNF(53.20) U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R F' U R
7. 50.72 U2 R' U' F' U' F U' R U' F R'
8. DNF(26.96) R' U2 F R U' R' U2 F U2 F U'
9. 47.63 U' R2 U2 R2 F U' F R2 U' R' U'
10. DNF(32.61) R' U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
11. 29.63 U R' U F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F
12. (DNF(36.13)) R2 F' R2 F U' R U2 R' F U' F


4bld: DNF so far


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 10:38.58 U' Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' B2 Rw' D2 B' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' F' Rw2 L' U2 D2 F2 B' U' F2 U2 Rw' B' Rw' B F2 Fw' D' U' F D L2 U L Uw Rw' R2 Fw


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 13, 2016)

*2BLD: 24.26 *(8/12) OK


Spoiler



36.70[17.12], DNF(43.96)[24.35], DNF(34.33)[14.16], 32.80[13.63], *20.88[*8.00], *29.70*[9.13], DNF(27.56)[9.27], 32.15[11.20], DNF(37.67)[19.54], *20.26*[8.06], *30.32*[8.69], *21.13*[10.17]


*3BLD: 1:14.62* (9/12) not bad


Spoiler



1:37.69[57.86], DNF(1:44.05)[48.78], DNF(2:24.80)[1:26.23], *1:22.44*[25.33], *1:06.45*[31.26], 1:30.33[42.05], 1:40.87[1:00.86], DNF(1:48.22)[35.58], 1:36.80[52.58], *1:14.95*[24.54],* 1:06.13*[21.79], *1:23.13*[30.70] good ending


*4BLD: 6:54.80 *(4:42) Slow memo, fast exec, 7:18.67, DNF (6:27), slipped a layer near the end
*5BLD: 17:10.86 *(10:47), DNF (14:30), DNF (17:12)

*Special Multi:* *3/4 = 2* in 16:23 (11:41)
slow and bad, one cube totally off


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2016)

Special MBLD: 4/4 in 9:34.62 

(On cam!)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Multi: *6/8 in 33:49


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2016)

3BLD: *MOB3 45.06* (only 3 successful solves)


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 17, 2016)

3BLD: *MOB3 49.37 *3/12 solved


Spoiler



52.09, 35.88, 1:00.13 rest are DNFs


Special Multi: 4/4 7:26.36


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 17, 2016)

*Round 7 Results:*
*2BLD *(Mob5/3)
1. MatsBergsten 24.26
2. willtri4 33.84
*3BLD *(Mob5/3)
1. Roman 45.06
2. kamilprzyb 49.37
3. MatsBergsten 1:14.62
4. willtri4 1:45.28
*4BLD *(best of 3)
1. MatsBergsten 6:54.80
DNF willtri4
*5BLD *(best of 3)
1. MatsBergsten 17:10.86
*MBLD *(best of 3)
1. Scruggsy13 *4 points* 6/8 33:49
*Special Multi *(best of 2)
1. kamilprzyb 4/4 7:26.36
2. Berd 4/4 9:34.62
3. MatsBergsten 3/4 16:23

*Round 8*

Ends at Monday 25.04 about 23 UTC
Rules: 


Spoiler




_2BLD and 3BLD are Mean of best 5, however if you can't do 5 solves then count Mob3_
_4BLD and 5BLD are Best of 3, 6BLD and 7BLD - Best of 1_
_MBLD is Best of 3_
_2-7 MBLD relay - Best of 1_
_special MBLD round - Best of 2_

Rules of 2-7 MBLD relay:


_Just do it like on Maskow's video
[*]If you don't have enough cubes you have to scramble them between solves(you need at least 7 cubes)
[*]Accuracy is most important, time of total attempt is a tie breaker_

Rules of special MBLD round:


_Just normal multi solve, but everyone tries the same number of cubes
[*]Number of cubes is random every week, and from 2 to 10_




Scrambles:


Spoiler



2BLD





Spoiler




U' R U2 F U' F U F' R2 F' R2
U' R' F U R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R
U2 R' U2 F U' R U R2 F U2 R2
R U' R' U R U2 F' R' U R2 U
R' F' R U R' F2 U2 F U2 R U2
U R' U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U' R
U R U' R' U' F U' F U2 F U'
R' F U' R U' R U' F' U2 R2 F
U2 R' U' F R2 F U2 F U' F' U2
R F U' R F' U2 F R U R U'
U R F' U' R2 U' F U2 F U' R
U' R' F' U2 R U2 R' F R2 F' U2
3BLD

B2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F L2 F R' B U2 L B D U L2 D2 L F' U2 Fw Uw2
F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 F D2 L2 R B' U' F D' L' R U2 Fw Uw2
B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R U' F2 L2 B2 F U R D L' F' D' Rw2 Uw'
L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B D' U B2 R F2 R B' D2 U Fw Uw'
L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L U2 B' R' D R' F' U' F2 D' U2 Rw
B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 R U B2 L B' L2 F2 L2 R' F Rw2
F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' F L B2 U2 L2 U R' U' L R2 B' R Uw
B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F U' F' R2 F L U' B2 F D Rw2
U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D' R' D' U B U' B2 L' B U L Fw
D2 R' U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 F D2 B' U F R2 D' L2 U2 L B2 Rw' Uw2
U F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L' D2 U R D L' F2 U2 B' Rw Uw
U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U R D2 R B D2 L' F' D L' U' F2 Rw Uw
4BLD

F U2 R2 F2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D L F2 B2 L' F2 U' B' U F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R B' D2 L Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L' R2 Uw' R U' R2 U' Rw2 Fw Rw' U' D' Fw2 F' D2 x y2
R L' B L' F L2 D' L' F' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 F' D U' B' F2 D2 Rw2 F D B2 U2 Rw F U' L2 Fw R2 Fw L F2 Uw L x
D2 L R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B L U' D' B2 R B2 L2 F2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' U F' U' Fw2 L2 F' Rw U2 Fw2 U L B D' Fw' Rw Fw F' R' L' z
5BLD

Uw D2 F2 B' R2 Uw2 Fw B Bw' Rw D Rw' Uw' Fw F2 R Fw2 U' L2 Bw D Dw' Bw' Lw' U B' F R Bw Dw' L2 B2 Rw F Rw2 L F' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw U' Rw B2 U2 Lw' F U' F' Lw2 D2 Dw Lw' Fw2 U2 D2 B D2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw2
D' Dw B2 R Lw Dw2 U2 Bw2 F' D2 Lw Bw Rw' Fw Lw2 Rw' Uw' U' R2 B2 L Rw2 D Fw' Bw' B' U' B' U D2 R F2 B Rw2 B2 Dw2 Rw B' Uw' D' U' B2 Fw Rw L Bw2 B' D' F' U2 Dw2 Rw' F Uw B' Bw2 Lw Dw' U2 Fw2 3Rw'
B Lw' F2 Lw Uw Dw' U Rw' D2 Dw Fw D Rw2 L2 Uw' B2 Bw' U2 D2 Dw Uw Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw B' Rw' Fw2 Bw U' Bw D B' D Lw2 R' Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 R U D L2 Lw R' F' Fw' B2 Lw' Bw2 B Fw' Rw' U2 B Rw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Uw'
6BLD
3Fw2 3Rw B Rw B Bw' F' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 B' Rw U' R' Bw2 D2 Rw F L2 Rw' R Fw Bw' B2 R2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Uw D F Rw 3Rw Dw' Rw Bw U Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw D' 3Uw R U2 F2 B2 3Fw' U2 B Fw' Lw R' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R Uw' L' Fw2 F' B2 Uw2 B' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 D

7BLD
3Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw2 R F' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw F' Fw 3Lw2 R2 Dw D' B' 3Dw' Bw R 3Lw D2 B F2 3Lw Dw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' Fw 3Rw' D' L 3Lw' Bw' U' F' Lw' B2 F Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw L Fw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw Rw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 R L 3Lw2 U B' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L' Lw' D' L2 B 3Lw' B' F2 3Bw Fw 3Uw Uw D' L' Bw' D' B'
MBLD
1.


Spoiler




B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F D2 F2 R F2 R F' U' R' B2 L2 U' Rw' Uw'
F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D U' F2 R U' R2 D' B U2 F L2 U2 R' Fw Uw2
F2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F U' R2 F' U2 B2 L D2 B' F D2 Rw'
R' B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L B D2 U R' D R F R' B R2 Fw
D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 L R' U' L' R' D2 F2 R' U2 B D' U2 Rw2 Uw
D2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U' R D U2 L F' U2 R' U2 R2 B Rw Uw2
U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B D2 R' U L U' L2 F L' U L' Fw Uw
F L2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 F L R U R2 B L2 D F U L2 R B2 Rw Uw2
D' B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' U' F D2 L U F R2 D2 F L Fw
B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B R' U L F' D' U2 B' L2 U F Rw' Uw
B2 F' L2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' R' U' B' L' F2 D' L F L2 R2 D Rw' Uw2
U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 L D F U' Rw' Uw'
L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' F' L' U' B F2 D U' B R' D' F Rw' Uw2
B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B R2 U' R2 B U' F2 R2 F U' R' Fw Uw
L' D2 B2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' D' F2 U' F' R D2 L2 B2 F' Rw'
R' D2 F2 L2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 U' B L R2 D2 B' R2 D' F' D' Rw Uw'
F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' L' D' B' U2 L B R U B' F' R' U2 Fw' Uw
B2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' F' D L' D2 B' D2 R' U' B' D' R Uw'
L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' L R U B' F2 L' R B D B U' Rw
U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' D L' F L R D2 L F L2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw
L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 F' L' D' L' R' B F U B' D F Rw Uw
B2 R2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' R' U2 B' F' U2 L R2 U R' Fw' Uw
R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' R U B D B' D' L2 R D' F' U Fw'
U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F' R U R2 D R B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' Uw
U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' B D2 R D2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' R' U Fw Uw'
D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 L B2 F2 U B D' B' L' D2 B' Uw2
D F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' F R B2 R' U L' R F' D2 L2 U Rw'
B R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F U L2 U' B2 L U2 L D2 B' R' Fw' Uw'
U B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F L F' U' B2 L F' L2 D Fw Uw'
F2 D L2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 U F R' U' L' R2 U' R2 D' B2 R' B' Rw Uw'
R2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D' B2 D' R U' F2 L' U' L B R' Fw Uw'
F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 D L' U' R U' F' R' U Fw' Uw2
F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U F' R D2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L F U Fw' Uw'
R2 B U2 R2 F L2 F L2 D2 B L' B2 R' D B F' D2 R' F2 D' B' Rw Uw2
U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L D' B' D' R B2 D L2 B' L2 Fw
R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' B U' F U2 L' F D2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2
B' U2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' U' F D L' B2 U L2 R2 F2 Uw2
R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U' F2 L F2 D B2 L2 B' D' U2 L' Uw2
R2 B D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F' U F' D' L D2 L2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' D U2 L2 R B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 Fw Uw
F2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B' D' R2 B R U' L2 D2 U' L2 U' Fw' Uw'
B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D B R2 D F R2 U R' U2 F L' D L' Fw' Uw2
U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 B' D2 U' F L' D2 B' R' U2 Rw Uw'
L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' U B' F' D U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D Rw2
D L2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L U B2 L2 B D R2 D Rw2 Uw'
F' L2 F R' L' U B' D2 B2 D' R U' D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D' L2
L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 B D' R F R' F2 U' F' L' Fw
B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F2 L2 D F2 L' D' L U B F2 D2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2
D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U' R' D B' F U2 F D' L R B F2 Rw2 Uw
L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U B2 L R F' R B L F' U Rw'



2.


Spoiler




F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 U' B' F2 L R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
B D2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R U' F2 L' D2 L F2 D' U' Rw'
L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U F L B2 F2 D R' B' R2 D F' R Fw Uw2
F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 D' B' L' B' R B2 L' D' B2 U B2 Rw' Uw2
F2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B U L' B' R' U2 L2 D' L F' R D2 Rw2 Uw2
U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 R' D2 B2 U' F' U F D2 F' L' R2 F2 Uw'
F' D2 L2 B' F D2 B' U2 R B D L B' R U' R B D2 U2 F Rw Uw'
R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' U' B' R U R' F' R D B2 D R2 Uw'
B2 L R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R F2 U2 F D' L R' B R2 D B2 L2 R2 Uw'
U2 F L2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 U' R' U2 F' D' B R' B2 D2 L F2 Rw'
D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 D R F' D2 F2 U2 F D U2 B' R' U' Fw' Uw
R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 D2 R2 F U' F' R' U' B F2 D' B U F Rw
D F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B' R' B' U2 R' B' D2 B' R U2 F' Uw
F R2 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 F L' D' R' B D L2 B' L2 U' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
D R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R F' D' U R2 F' D F' U F2 U' Rw2
F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 D L' B U L2 U R' B' F D B' L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
R2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 F L' B F2 L' F D2 B' D' F2 L U' F2 Uw
D2 L B2 D2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 L B' U' L R2 U B2 D2 L2 D Fw
D' R2 D' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R' D F' U L R2 D U B' D' Rw' Uw'
D L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 L B2 L' R2 B' R' D F U2 F' Rw Uw
B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 U' B2 U2 L D U2 R F' D B D B' Rw2 Uw2
U F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B U2 L2 D R' B R2 F D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 R F R2 U' L' U R2 D2 L2 U R' B Rw2 Uw
R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 L' U' B2 D' F' U2 Rw2 Uw'
R D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L' R U' B R D F U F2 R2 U' R D2 Fw' Uw
R2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F D' B2 R D' L' U B2 F' D' L2 D Rw' Uw'
L2 R2 B L2 B' F2 D2 R U2 B' L' R2 U L U2 L D' L2 U2 Fw Uw2
D2 B D2 B D2 U2 F' D L' B2 L' B' L B D' F' R2 D2 U' Rw' Uw'
B F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U' L2 D' B U2 R B L' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
F R2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R D' R B' F2 D2 R' B D' B R B Rw
R B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 F' L U' F D2 R' B D' Rw2 Uw
U F' U L' D' B R U' L' D' F' R U2 B2 R L2 U2 B2 R
B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F' D2 U' F U' R2 B' U2 F2 L' B Rw Uw'
U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F2 L R' B F2 D' F' U B' R B' D L' Uw'
U L2 U R2 D L2 U R F D' L' D2 F2 R F U' F' L' F Rw
D' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 F D L' R' D2 F D B F U' R2 Uw2
F D2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 D L B' U2 F' L' F2 D2 L D' Rw'
B2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 U2 B L U2 B F' U' R2 D' L F' U' Fw
L2 U' L2 F2 D U' L D R D' L F U B F' R' F U Rw' Uw'
D R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F U' B2 R' B2 D2 U' L U F R' Fw Uw2
D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D F D R U' R B' L' D' F' D' U' Rw2 Uw'
D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B R' B' D F2 L2 F' L D2 L2 Fw Uw'
B L2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 B D' L' B' D F2 R D L B2 F2 D Rw Uw2
L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F R' D' U R' D' R2 F' D L' D' Rw2 Uw'
B U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 U' B2 L2 B D2 L' B L' B' R F' Rw Uw2
B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R' B' L D2 B L B2 U' L2 F' R' Fw Uw
B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R' U' B' R' D2 F2 R' B' F' U R' Uw2
L2 B D2 B2 F2 R U' L2 B' R F2 L' R2 F2 D' F2 D Rw2
B2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 F D L2 R' F L2 D2 U L D B' F R' Fw Uw2
D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F' R F' L' B2 R2 F L' B2 D2 Fw Uw2



 3.


Spoiler




F2 R2 B D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L R' U F' L2 D' B' U' R2 F2 Rw Uw2
R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R B' L' B R F' L2 R B2 F Rw' Uw2
L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2 L F2 U' B' L U L2 B2 F' U2 B' Rw2
U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 U B' R2 D2 B' L' D' R' B2 F D U Rw'
B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U' F L D L D2 U2 R2 F' L Uw'
D' L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B2 L R2 B F D' R F2 D B' R2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2
R2 B L2 B R2 B L2 B' R D U2 F' R D2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 Rw Uw'
F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 L R2 D' L F R' B U L' R' Fw Uw2
D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L' D' F L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F U Rw
R U2 L B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 F D' U B U L' F' R2 D R F Rw' Uw'
D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' D' B' U F' R D2 L R2 F D' Fw' Uw'
D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 D R' F' L' R2 B R' D' U2 B2 R' B2 R
D2 R2 B R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 R B' U2 R D2 U L R' Uw'
U2 B D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B U' B2 U' R D L' B' F D' L2 U' Fw' Uw
D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' L' F2 D R U2 B L U' B' U' F Rw Uw
R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R F U2 B2 D2 U' R' D B2 R2 B' L2 Fw'
D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F R D L F' L R D B2 F U2 B' Rw2
F2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U2 L D L' F2 U' R B' L' U' B L U Fw Uw'
L' D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L D L' B U2 B2 F2 R' D B2 Rw Uw
R2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 B D2 U B2 R D' L U2 Rw' Uw'
R D2 R D2 R' F2 L2 R' F' U L B2 L2 D2 B' R B F2 L2 D' Rw' Uw
D2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B D' L R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B U B F2 Rw
R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L' F D' L2 U R2 D2 F R' U2 L U2 Rw' Uw2
R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B D' F L U2 B2 U2 R U' R2 F Uw
D' B2 U B2 F2 D R2 F' R U B D2 U L U B D R Uw'
U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F L' U R' B2 U2 L' D' L B' L D' Fw
F2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 F L2 F' U L' D' B F2 D2 R2 F U' F Rw' Uw
B D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' D B' R F L D F L2 B2 Uw2
D2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F D2 L' U R U2 F2 D U Rw'
L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 R' U2 L' U F2 U' F U' R' U F' D2 R' D Fw'
B U2 L2 B D2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 R U' F L B2 U R D L' Uw
B' L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B F2 D' U2 B R' B' R2 U B' R' F2 Rw'
F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' F2 D' L B' L' D R' B' D' U' Fw' Uw'
B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 B2 L U' R2 D2 U2 F L R F' R2 B F2 Rw2 Uw2
R U2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 F' D B2 F' D' R2 B' F Rw'
U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 D F' D2 R F R U2 L U2 R B' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L U F R' B U F' L B L R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
B L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 B' U F L D' R' D U L2 U' L B2 L' Fw'
D U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F U R B' L' R F R U2 F2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2
B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U' R U2 L' D2 L D B D' R' Fw' Uw2
D2 U L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 B F U' L2 R F' R2 B U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
B2 L' U2 L D2 U2 R B2 D' L2 U2 B L B2 F2 L' F' R' U Fw Uw2
L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D L2 B' R2 B U R' F U B L D2 Fw' Uw
R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B F D R2 B L B' U B' L' D B2 Uw
R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B' U' F' L U2 B' U R F2 D2 Fw' Uw2
B2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 L U2 L' U' B D2 F' L B2 U L2 U' L' D
R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 B F R' U B2 R' D' L' B2 R' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2
L2 F R2 B D2 B2 U2 B' L2 R U2 L' F R D' B' L2 B' D F Rw' Uw
R2 U2 B F2 R2 F R' D' B2 D B2 U F2 U F2 L F R' Fw Uw
L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' B R D' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 Uw



Relay:


Spoiler



1) L' U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' F D L R U B2 D2 L' B' U
2) D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 L' F' U L R' B2 U' B L' B

3) F L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D' U B' D2 R2 F2 L' F R
4) L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R' F' R D2 L2 F2 U' R B'
5) B2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R D2 L2 F L2 D' U L' U' F R U2 R

6) L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L F L2 D' R D' U B' U2
7) F2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U L2 R' F' U2 B2 U' F' L2 D' F' L
8) F U2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L U F R2 D' L' D B' R2
9) F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L' U' B F' L R F D U'

10) U2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 U2 B U B U2 B L D F' R' U' R2 B'
11) L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D F' L D2 B' R' D' L F2 L F'
12) R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' U B' U L' D L B2 F R
13) U' D L' U R' B2 D' F' R B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 B2
14) B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 L F U R' F2 L' F' U2 L' B'

15) R U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 U L' F' R2 D' F2
16) L' R' D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 F' R B D F' D' R2
17) R L' D2 L2 U B D2 R U' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F
18) B F R2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F L U B' D B D2 R' U2 B D2
19) R' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R D' L F' D' U' B' L D
20) F B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U L2 R' D L D B2 U2 B R B2

21) U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 R F' L2 B' F' D
22) F2 U' R U2 R' F D F D2 R U2 D2 R B2 L D2 F2 B2 L' D'
23) F2 B' U2 D R' B' R F' U B2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F
24) U B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' F' L' R' U B D' U'
25) R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F R B' F2 R' U' B' U2 F D' F2
26) B D2 R F' B2 R D2 R D' B2 D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F'
27) L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 R D L2 F U' R F2 R2 U F


Special Mutli 3 cubes
1.

R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R' B L2 U2 L2 D L' B' D R2 Fw'
R D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' D B' L F L2 R B' F' L' U B' Rw2
D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L U2 L' B R' D2 F' U' F' L' F' Rw' Uw2
2.

U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' D U F2 U R'
F2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 R' B R U' B D U2 R D2 U L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
B2 F2 L B2 F2 L R2 U2 F' L2 U' R F U2 B R' F2 D' F Rw2 Uw2




Special Multi is 3 cubes this week
Have fun


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Special Multi: *3/3 in 9:29 , 2/3 in 7:04


----------



## Roman (Apr 18, 2016)

5BLD: *4:49.44[2:09.27]*


Spoiler



DNF(4:59.18)[2:06.43],4:49.44[2:09.27]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2016)

*2BLD: 27:54 *(7/12) bad


Spoiler: 2bld times



DNF(30.48)[12.28], 37.12[16.86], 20.72[9.23], DNF(37.06)[16.70], DNF(34.03)[14.27], DNF(29.65)[10.50], 29.86[12.55], DNF(43.32)[14.88], 29.86[11.67], 25.62[9.73], 31.66[8.58], 32.66[15.49]


*3BLD: 1:33.36 *(6/12) bad and slow 


Spoiler: 3bld times



DNF(1:33.97)[38.24], DNF(1:15.59)[29.28], DNF(2:30.12)[39.37], 1:35.63[45.57], 1:53.01[21.20], 1:43.43[54.02], 1:25.60[43.20], DNF(2:02.29)[57.65], 1:26.71[45.06], 1:37.74[45.03], DNF(1:48.75)[52.91], DNF(1:27.65)[33.37]


*4BLD: 5:48.91 *(3:09) (slower than Roman on 5x5  -- or gj Roman ), DNF (5:22 mess)
*5BLD: 13:13.19 *(8:36) not bad  (2.5 min sub-NR), DNF (14:32, 2C)


*Multi special: *DNF (0/3 in 8:51/5:55), *3/3 *in 7:49.25
1) Tried to go fast and see what that did. Slow memo and bad exec.
2) better  (easier scrambles)


----------



## h2f (Apr 18, 2016)

*2bld: *21.87 
*3bld: *1:21.73 (5/11 - missed one scramble dont know why)


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 18, 2016)

*3BLD:* MOB3 3:12.00 (3/5 attempts)


Spoiler



3:29.58, 3:15.12, DNF(4:15.32), DNF(3:16.73), 2:51.29

Last solve was a PB, and my first sub-3!


----------



## turtwig (Apr 24, 2016)

20:36 3/3 MBLD (Second attempt)


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 25, 2016)

First time I'm taking part in this 

*Special Multi: 3/3 in 3:00.00 *(so close to sub 3  ) memo was around 1:28, went safe

*3x3 Blindfolded: **35.18 Mean of best 5 *(7/12) 

*2x2 Blindfolded: **12.57 Mean of best 5 *(12/12) 100% accuracy 

*4x4 Blindfolded: **5:01.18 *(did only first attempt)

*MBLD: **4/4 in 6:16 *(memo was 3:53, went very safe to get 4 points  )


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 27, 2016)

this week's results?


----------



## Roman (Apr 27, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> this week's results?


Seems like the race is about to die again...


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2016)

results?


----------

